# AMD FX (Bulldozer) Owners Club!



## reflex99

Didn't see a club yet, so here we go.
So, those who love AMD like me will stick with them through anything here it is.

Let's get a roll call going. Hopefully we can catalog everyone on OCN who owns one of these 'beasts'.


Spoiler: OUTDATED INFOS



*PM ME* the following if you want me to add you to the future list:

*please use this format, it makes it much easier for me to add you to the list later. Take careful note of the spacing and capitalization (I gave an example if that helps). If you do not do this correctly, i will probably be lazy and skip you.

OCN username - CPU - Motherboard
CPUz link
link to this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club)* (makes it easier for me to get from my PM inbox to this thread....i am a lazy bastard)



Spoiler: How to get CPUz link, CLICK HERE!







ex:
Quote:


> reflex99 - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
> valid.canardpc.com/example/ex/promode.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


If you want to change your proof validation, feel free to PM me, I don't bite. I will not accept entries without proof, because it will get too cluttered otherwise.


I usually update the list every other week or so almost never, so if i don't add you right away, just wait a little bit, and it will probably never happen.

The Immortal Few (alphabetized):
(Last update: *10/28/2012*)


Spoiler: Member List



FX-8350 owners
BMGJET - FX-8350 - 990FXA-UD3 proof
Red1776 - FX-8350 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7 proof

FX-8150 owners
Aji Gendutz - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair IV Formula proof
Alexmaia_br FX-8150 fatal1ty 990x professional - proof
alexoneill - FX-8150 - ASUS M5A99X EVO proof
almstsobur - FX-8150 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
ariefcoolz - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 proof
Astrogoth - FX 8150 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
axipher - FX-8150 - ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX proof
baltar - FX-8150 - Asus CHV proof
bananaphone - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
BillyBonz - FX-8150 - ASUS Sabertooth proof
Blade 117 - FX 8150 - Asus M5A99X EVO proof
brad6969 - FX-8150 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
bulati - FX-8150 - Asrock 990fx Extreme4 proof
Cirabeau - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
ComputerRestore - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FX UD3 proof
Crip - FX-8150 - Fatal1ty 990FX Professional proof
cyc1on - FX-8150 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Deadtear - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair V proof
Dewthedew- FX 8150-Asus Crosshair V proof
drunkenwarrior - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
eddiechi - FX-8150 - Asus M599X EVO proof
el gapoop - FX-8150 - Asus CHV+others - proof more different proof 2, proof 3, and MO RAM POWAH proof 4
EliteRepLaY - FX-8150 - Asus M5A97 proof
freelancer1988 - FX-8150 - Asus M5A97 proof
Paris Hilton - FX-8150 - Asus CHV proof! 7.4GHz!








Fur - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
gordie c - FX 8150- ASUS CHV proof
grizzlyman - FX-8150 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
headmixer - FX 8150 - Crosshair V Formula proof
heroxoot - 8150 - MSI 890FXA-GD70 proof
ht_addict - FX-8150 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
ITAngel - FX-8150 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
jcfsusmc - FX-8150 - Crosshair V Formula proof
just4funuk - FX-8150 - Asrock 970 extreme 3 proof
kahboom - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair V proof
KRAY-SLiCK - FX-8150 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
latincrow81 - FX 8150 - 990FXA-UD3 proof
linearbit8 - FX-8150 - Biostar TA990FXE proof
lostmybandaide - FX-8150 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
Malo - FX 8150 - Asus Crosshair IV Formula proof
Mdk0420 - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 proof
MrGaZZaDaG - FX-8150 - GA990FXA-UD5 proof
Mystikalrush - FX 8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
Nezmen - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair V proof
Novablaze - FX-8150 - ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 proof
OCTINY - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair Formula V proof
patricksiglin - FX-8150 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 proof
PolRoger - 8150 - CHVF proof 1 more faster proof 2
PumpernikeL - FX 8150 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
reflex99 - FX-8150 - Crosshair V proof
Remnant88888888 - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
Robert c - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 970A-D3 proof
romanjaan - FX 8150 - Asus Crosshair V proof
rrohbeck - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair V - proof
ryan w - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
shampoo911 - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Shinodan - FX-8150 - ASRock Extreme 3 proof
Slipknot - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair IV Extreme proof
Soggyoggy - FX-8150 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
Spires - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 proof
Teranti - FX-8150 - Biostar TA990FXE proof
Thewizard6985 - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
truckerguy - FX-8150 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
Tslm - FX 8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
tw33k - FX-8150 - ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX proof
Tweeky - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V - proof
Vic Velcro - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V Thunderbolt proof
Vecera - FX-8150 - Asus M5A99X Evo proof
vedaire - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
Vegasvinman - FX-8150 - GA-990FXA-UD3 - proof
vonalka - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof build log
Wil8115 - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
WildFire - FX-8150 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 1.0) proof
Wild Wally FX-8150 GA-990FXA-UD7 proof
willup - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FX UD3 proof
wolsen9 - FX-8150 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
xTHENKx - FX-8150 - GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
ZEX - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V proof

FX 8120 owners

aas88keyz - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
ace ventura069 - FX-8120 - ASRock 990FX Professional proof
amddawgz - FX-8120 - GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 proof
andi1971 - FX8120 - Asus M5A88-V EVO proof
Appler - FX8120- Crosshair V proof
Ash568-FX 8120-Asus m5a97 pro proof
BallisticBuddha - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 proof
battlenut - FX-8120 - MSI 990XA-GD55 proof
bdmayne - FX 8120 - Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 proof
bf3player1978 - fx 8120 - GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
BMGJET - FX-8120 - 990FXA-UD3 proof proof2
brokensyst3m - FX-8120 - ASUS M5A99X EVO proof
Brummy182 - FX 8120 - Asus M5A78L-M proof
bryonhowley - FX-8120 - MSI 890FXA-GD70 proof
C6ZR1 - FX-8120 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 proof
Cheese Cake - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V proof
ChrisN - FX-8120 - Biostar TA990FXE proof
CodyOdi - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 - proof
computerparts - FX-8120 - Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional proof
cosminmocan - FX 8120 - Asrock 990fx extreme 3 proof
curley81 - FX-8120 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
cytrik - FX-8120 - ASUS M5A97 proof
dankvwguy - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
dcrawford - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Demonkev666-FX 8120- Gigabutt 990FXA-UD7 proof
Diamondhead - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
DirektEffekt - FX-8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX - proof
DJKeymix - AMD FX-8120 - ASUS M5A97 proof
DracoManX69 - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Droviin - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
dstoler - FX-8120-ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro proof
ebduncan - 8120 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
exodusjkd - FX 8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
FlanK3r - FX 8120 - Crosshair V Formula proof
lflylow - FX-8120 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 proof
itachibf3 - FX-8120 - MSI 990FXA-GD80 - proof
james_rich - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
jcapwell - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 proof
JPHL - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev1.0 - proof
JSpanking - FX-8120 - ASUS M5A97 proof
just_nuke_em - FX-8120 - Crosshair V proof
garikfox - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula proof
garumaru - FX8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula proof
Ghost12 - FX-8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
gruven - FX-8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
hot noisy calculator - FX-8120 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
JohnyR - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 proof
Kahbrohn - FX-8120 - Crosshair V Formula proof
kolovrat - FX-8120 - ASRock 990FX Fata1ity proof
KrashDozer - 8120 -990FXA-GD80 proof
kzone75 - FX-8120 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
Larvaman - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula proof
lloydy - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V proof
Majinsoftware - FX-8120 - 990FXA-UD3 (F5 bios) proof
Master Roshi - FX-8120 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
mattlb0619 - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
michintom - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 - proof proof2
MicroMiniMe - FX 8120 - Asus M5A99X EVO proof
mikezachlowe2004 - FX-8120- ASUS Crosshair V proof chv proof
MiyukiChan - FX-8120 - Sabretooth 990FX proof
MJS Danger - FX 8120 - AS Rock 990FX Extreme 3 proof
MojoW - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
MrPerforations - FX-8120 - Asus M5A99X EVO proof
mreek - FX-8120 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
MVProgrammer - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
Naknik - FX 8120 - ASRock 990FX Extreme4 poof
Ninethourpm - FX8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
NJRedneck1986 - AMD FX8120 - MSI 970A-G46 http://CPU-Z LINK= http://valid.canardpc.com/2567358]proof[/URL]
noobhell - FX-8120 - GA-970A-DS3 proof
Obakemono - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 - FX8120 proof
oceane - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
OCN CALV - FX-8120 ASROCK 990FX EXTREME3 proof
oldcompgeek - FX-8120 - Asrock Fatality 990FX proof
OneAsusExtremz - FX 8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula proof
ORL - FX-8120 - Asus 990FX Sabertooth proof proof2
Phiberoptix - FX-8120 - ASUS M5A97 proof
phillyd - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
PKV - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
pvt.joker - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula proof
pwnzilla61 - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula proof
r4yne - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V proof
raizakuroo - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
rawlie - FX-8120 - ASUS M5A99X EVO proof
razzvan08 - FX-8120 - 990FXA-UD3 proof
Remove - FX-8120 - M5A97 proof
rts2468 - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V proof
RuthlessTable - FX-8120 - ASRock 970 Extreme4 proof
samin62, FX 8120, Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
ShooterFX - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth proof
Sickened1 - FX8120 - ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro proof
SilentKilla78 - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
Sin0822 - FX-8120 - GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD7 proof 1 (7.1GHz ) proof 2
skinnyy66 - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 proof
slaterec - FX-8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
Sniffy - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
Solid71- FX-8120- ASUS Crosshair V proof
Speedy-J - FX8120 - Sabertooth 990FX proof
statikregimen - FX-8120 - MSI 990fxa-gd80 - proof
Stormscion - FX 8120 - Asus M5A97 rev2.0 proof
svthomas - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Tekkless - FX-8120 - Crosshair V proof
TheHobbitGamer - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
THX-1138 - FX-8120 - ASRock 970 Extreme 4 proof
Tijke - FX-8120 - Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 proof
Tizzie - FX 8120 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
Travish87 - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
truestorybro545 - FX 8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
usop8290 - FX 8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula proof
vigohe - FX-8120 - ASUS M5A87 proof
vinny8028 - FX 8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990fx - proof
vuque - FX-8120 - Asus M5A99X EVO proof
Wally Z - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
Warfare - FX-8120 - ASRock 970 Extreme3 proof
Wweee2345 - FX-8120 - M5A99X EVO proof
Xemaj - fx-8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990Fx proof
XenoleumXL - FX-8120 - MSI 890FXA-GD70 proof
XProXPoX - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Yuji - FX-8120 - ASRock 880G Pro3 proof
Zaphodb2002 - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula proof
ZootCadillac - FX-8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
ZvoneXp - FX 8120 - 990FXA-UD3 proof

FX 6200 owners
JonnyQuality - FX-6200 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof

FX 6100 owners

AlexNJ - FX 6100 - Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 proof
andydam - FX-6100 - ASUS M5A97 EVO proof
bburrill2012 - FX-6100 - ASRock 990FX Professional proof
Cannon19932006 - fx-6100 - Asrock 970 extreme 3 proof
darkage - FX-6100 - ASUS CROSSHAIR V proof
DarthScabrous - FX-6100 - ASUS M5A97 EVO proof
Deathlikeeric - FX-6100 - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
Deathskater- FX6100 - Asus MA597 proof
DevilDriver- FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Dexter2323123 - FX-6100 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
DIXSON01974 - FX-6100 -ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
docmccoy8604 - FX-6100 - Gigabyte 970A-UD3 proof
EpsilonCM - FX-6100 - ASUS M5A97 PRO proof
Ev1l_HAF - FX 6100 - Asrock Fatality 990FX proof
Formel - FX-6100 - Gigabyte 970A-UD3 proof
foxdie - FX-6100 - M5A78L-M LX PLUS proof
FuzzyPants - FX-6100 - Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 proof
Jaygel - FX-6100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
jigzaw - FX-6100 - Gigabyte 970A-D3 proof
JUK3M - Amd FX 6100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
KeiAngilPark - FX-6100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
kzelwood - FX-6100 ASRock 990FX Pro proof
L0GIC - FX-6100 - ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional proof
lianqzzx - FX-6100 - Asus Sabertooth 990fx proof
Mms60r - FX-6100 - Biostar TA970XE proof
MyFaceHole - FX-6100 - ASRock 990FX Extreme4 proof
NickSim86 - FX-6100 - Asus M5A97 EVO proof
Ninjawt fbbq - FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
ocmi_teddy - FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990fx proof
patricksiglin - FX-6100 - GA-990FXA-UD5 proof
PhrogUSMC - FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Praedictum - FX-6100 - ASRock 870 Extreme3 R2.0 proof
Ricwin - FX 6100 - Asus M5A97 proof
rmorse27- FX6100 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
rx7racer-FX 6100-AsRock 990FX EX4 proof
Sand3853- FX-6100 - Gigabyte 990FX-UD3 proof
Scag21 - FX-6100 - Gigabyte 970A-UD3 proof
SeparateElite - FX-6100 - ASRock 990FX Extreme3 proof
skyline_king88 - FX 6100 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
Spartan805 - FX-6100 - GA-880GA-UD3H proof
Sprower - FX-6100 - CHVF proof
Terdog - FX-6100 - M5A99X EVO proof
Thermalbaked420 - FX 6100 - Asus M5A97 Evo proof

FX 4170 owners
Brutuz - FX-4170 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
BURNINGchicken3 - FX-4170 - M5A99X EVO proof
d3adsy - FX-4170 - ASRock Extreme3 proof
Lachy - FX-4170 - Asrock 970 extreme 3 proof
tlynnc - FX-4170 - AsRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional proof
Tomus - FX-4170 - Gigabyte-970A-D3 proof

FX 4100 owners

a11an - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA UD5 proof
According2JJ - FX-4100 - ASRock 970 Extreme 3 proof
Adrenaline - FX-4100 - Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 proof
amd-dude - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA UD5 proof
andrix12345 - FX 4100 - ASUS M5A97 proof
Androidious - FX-4100 - ASRock 970 Extreme3 proof
Anthrax11 - FX-4100 - ASUS M5A87 proof
cgpeanut - FX-4100 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
codaisayoda - FX-4100 - Biostar 880GZ proof
Djmatrix32 - FX-4100 - Asrock 890GX Pro3 proof
dodgyflapper - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 970-UD3 proof
Durvelle27 - FX 4100 - MSi 760GM-P21(FX) proof
estabya - FX 4100 - ASROCK Fatal1ty 990FX Professional proof
gamerdude74 - FX-4100 - GA-970A-D3 proof
GoldfingerFIF - FX-4100 - Biostar TA990FXE proof
Gymtansmush - FX-4100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
happynutz420 - AMD FX-4100 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
IceBloodedZero - FX 4100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
icebus13 - FX-4100 - 990XA-UD3 proof
InerTia* - FX 4100 - ASUS Crosshair V proof
JonnyQuality - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
Joossss - FX-4100 - Asus Sabertooth 990fx proof
joshd - FX-4100 - Gigabyte M68MT-S2 proof
JRWAssassin - FX-4100 - Asus M5A97 EVO proof
KarathKasun - FX-4100 - ASRock 970 Extreme 3 proof
Krosh - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 proof
Kryton - FX 4100 - Asus Crosshair V proof
Lordred - FX-4100 - ASRock 990FX Professional proof
Majorhi - FX-4100 - ASUS M599X EVO proof
Malvar0 - FX-4100 - MSI 760GM-P23 proof
maminh2011 - FX-4100 - Asus M5A87 proof
ML241 - FX-4100 - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 proof
Moonmanas - FX4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 proof
motokill36 - FX-4100 - Asus Sabertooth proof
Natesters93 - FX-4100 - Biostar TA990FXE proof
Nostrad - FX-4100 - MSI 970A-G46 proof
OldGeek - FX-4100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX proof
Potato Buttsack - AMD FX 4100 - ASRock 990FX Professional proof
pow3rtr1p - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
QuietlyLinux - FX-4100 - M5A97 EVO proof
Raephen - FX-4100 - M5A99X EVO proof
Reapa87 - FX-4100 - Gigabyte GA970A DS3 proof
renq - FX-4100 - AsRock 880G Pro3 proof
Ripbrood - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
Ronyx - Fx-4100 - GA-970A-UD3 proof
Saancho - FX 4100 - GA-990fxa-ud3 proof
Schmuckley - FX-4100 - Sabertooth 990FXproof
SneakyGuyDavid - FX-4100 - ASUS M5A97 EVO proof
SnuffThePunkz - FX-4100 - M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 proof
StrictNine - FX-4100 - MSI 990FXA-GD65 proof
stryk3r1215 - FX-4100 - Asus M5A97 EVO proof
TecnoViking - FX4100 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX proof
thefinnusn- FX-4100 - ASROCK Fatal1ty 990FX proof
the peets - FX-4100 - 990FXA-UD3 proof
TKFlight - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 970A-UD3 proof
Valybadboy - FX-4100 - ASUS M5A78L-M LX proof
Vegasvinman - FX-4100 - Gigabyte GA-970-A-UD3 proof
victorzamora - FX4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 proof
zantuz - FX-4100 - Asrock 970 Extreme 3 proof
ZeroInterest - FX-4100 - ASUS M5A97 EVO proof



Total:
*310*

*AMD FX Club*









Code:



Code:


[URL="http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1139726-amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club.html"][B]AMD FX Club[/B][/URL]:sniper:


----------



## danttruong

where did u order?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danttruong;15272789*
> where did u order?


tigerdirect.com


----------



## linkin93

I'll be buying one so count me in for a 8120.

Haters gonna hate!

I'm not a fanboy, I'm just sticking with the underdog


----------



## el gappo

I'm guessing nobody actually has one?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042118


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15273077*
> I'm guessing nobody actually has one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042118


Yay first member. Too bad it's not on a Biostar Board. What's your take on Bulldozer?

Hope to see some OCN user tests soon. Between an i3 or buying another TA890GXE and holding out till next winter, aka end of the world.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15273077*
> I'm guessing nobody actually has one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042118


dammit you.

post like i said in the OP....

you could be number one if you try hard enough.....

or not...

you could just settle for "that guy"


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15273130*
> I just don't care enough to abide by your silly rules


here, i'll do it for you lazy ass....

el gapoop - FX-8150 - Asus CHV
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042118

congrats, first member....


----------



## kzone75

Count me in.








kzone75 / FX-8150 / Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 / 2*2GB Corsair Dominator 1600 CL7 7-9-7-20

Hopefully we can get some mods to clean up the negativity at some point.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;15273398*
> Count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kzone75 / FX-8150 / Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 / 2*2GB Corsair Dominator 1600 CL7 7-9-7-20
> 
> Hopefully we can get some mods to clean up the negativity at some point.


added


----------



## Djmatrix32

I will getting getting a FX-8150 soon(next 3 months)


----------



## Obakemono

The Egg does not have them listed yet!! ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!
I want my 8120!!!!


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;15273398*
> Count me in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kzone75 / FX-8150 / Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 / 2*2GB Corsair Dominator 1600 CL7 7-9-7-20
> 
> Hopefully we can get some mods to clean up the negativity at some point.


Let me know how those benches go. I was going to get that same setup (board/CPU) but after initial benches, I bought my first intel. I bought 16gb of ram so I can use 8 now and 8 for a BD build. The biggest turn off for me was the power consumption. I have an already high electricity bill and my upgrade to a 480 didn't help. So I went with the 95w 2600k which seems to use half the power. I've been wanting to build an Intel for sometime and tonight gave me the final push.


----------



## CSHawkeye

I will get one for my spare rig, always want to support the competition..


----------



## PunkX 1

Just ordered the FX 8150. Put me in the club!!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Good luck with the club.









Don't let sandybridge fans put you down, I'd get BD over sandybridge if I was buying now.
That's just because it'd be fun to put under DICE though.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Tiger Direct has BD in stock now.
You have to search for it though.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=amd+fx

If you get:
_THIS ITEM IS CURRENTLY UNAVAILABLE_
Just refresh the page a few times.


----------



## kzone75

http://www.jimms.fi/listaa/916

When they will be available is not confirmed though..


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15273077*
> I'm guessing nobody actually has one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2042118


Mate, can I ask a question?

I've noticed you utilized overclocking the Bus, and not just the upping the Multi like the reviews I've seen so far.
Does that make any difference in it's performance compared to doing it with just the Multi?

Does upping the NB have any increase in performance, much like how overclocking the NB would greatly increase Bandwidth and performance with Deneb/Thuban chips in benches?

I'm in no way grasping at straws, and I can plainly see the performance level these chips are bringing, I'm just curious.


----------



## leveldowen

leveldowen/FX-8150/ASRock Fatal1ty 990fx/2*4GB 2000 CL9 Mushkin

Ordered the board and memory last night from newegg, 8150 from tigerdirect this morning. I should have it all friday.

BTW, I'm upgrading from an Intel 775, so I'm less concerned with the current benchmarks an comparisons, as anything is better than what I'm running now. I can't hardly push my clocks past 3.6ghz anymore, as it seems something is starting to fail. And, I also do a lot of video and music encoding, so I think BD will work well for me.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

*172 posts removed*
This is a bulldozer owners club not SB is better or IB will be better or anything else.
If you do not own or do not intend to own a bulldozer CPU stay out of this thread. Simply as that


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains;15276044*
> *172 posts removed*
> This is a bulldozer owners club not SB is better or IB will be better or anything else.
> If you do not own or do not intend to own a bulldozer CPU stay out of this thread. Simply as that


Thank you. It is much more pleasant now.

Has anyone actually been able to get their hands on one yet to drop it into a board and see if it runs out of the box or if it needs a bios update? I'm hoping I don't need to track down an older am3 cpu to do a bios update, as I don't have one now and just obliterated my wallet ordering a new cpu/mobo/ram.


----------



## PunkX 1

Thank you moderator!! It's much more pleasant now that the trolls are outta here. Seriously got tired of all the bashing and counter-arguing.

Edit: In fact i got so adrenaline rushed that i immediately called up and ordered my new FX-8150


----------



## JDTreece

Mine just shipped from Tiger. If nothing else, my wife will have a pretty sweet-ish rig


----------



## leveldowen

It would appear as if Tigerdirect is out of stock already. I hope mine gets out today. It was in stock when I ordered, now they're listing 7-21 days out. Oh, and Tiger was $20 less this morning than newegg is now. That makes me feel a bit better about paying $259 for a processor that has an msrp of $245. I just hope microcenter isn't going to be too much cheaper or I'm going to be kicking myself for being impatient. I just didn't want to wait a few weeks for the next shipment, especially if they're still having yield problems.


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains;15276044*
> *172 posts removed*
> This is a bulldozer owners club not SB is better or IB will be better or anything else.
> If you do not own or do not intend to own a bulldozer CPU stay out of this thread. Simply as that


Thank you for being on top of things, i have a hard time remebering what a 3 grade school yard was like, but have been reminded by so manny in the last day.

And yes i will be buying a bd in the near future too. I will post on this thread when i do.

Thanx for starting it.


----------



## reflex99

the first like 8 pages weren't that bad.


----------



## yukon

waits for the dust to settle.. I might just go with the 4100 series..


----------



## cyronn

Be interesting to see what all of you say about the 8150 because I was planning on buying it along with the ud3 with mushkin ram but I am in two minds now...


----------



## Don Karnage

I'll be going with a 4100 when microcenter drops the price to under a hundred dollars. I'd give it 2 weeks for that to happen


----------



## michintom

Before I place an order on the bd, which would be a better buy for me? 8150 or 8120? I read in a different that 8120 is the way to go for air cooling. I also couldn't find any reviews on the 8120


----------



## baltar

Count me in

Baltar/FX8150/Asus Crosshair V/16GB 1333mhz/4.2ghz

Tiger's backordered on it.. got one from newegg hope it don't go backorder on me..
Haven't decided on OCing it or not yet, gonna wait until its in my hands first and system's up before I go OCing it..


----------



## Schmuckley

..ordered a 4100 this AM ..from the reviews i've seen ..can't justify spending $200 for less performance than i already have..but i like new tech


----------



## nub

Debating buying an 8150 and Asrock mb now or waiting a month to see if prices drop a little. I am looking forward to seeing [email protected] bigadv results for the 8150.


----------



## rush2049

I really want to get the 8120.... I will have to see where I can scrounge up the funds for it....


----------



## Flippy125

Ordered a 8150 from tigerdirect.com but it says backordered. Didn't say it was when I purchased :/

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Da1Nonly

Newegg has them in stock...
Now I just have to force my self to hit the add to cart button.......

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050001028%2040000343%20600213780&IsNodeId=1


----------



## Flippy125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;15278416*
> Newegg has them in stock...
> Now I just have to force my self to hit the add to cart button.......
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100006519%2050001028%2040000343%20600213780&IsNodeId=1


The problem with Newegg is that its $20 more compared to tiger. I think the reason its saying backprdered is because of a typo in the product name. It shows it as fx-8158. I'm going to call them in a bit and ask

EDIT: Newegg is showing out of stock also, now

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flippy125;15278477*
> The problem with Newegg is that its $20 more compared to tiger. I think the reason its saying backprdered is because of a typo in the product name. It shows it as fx-8158. I'm going to call them in a bit and ask
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


What?? newegg is over charging? thats not cool. These cpu's are already hard to swallow. They should be priced 215 and 185. then it would make more sense.
Still...Going to look at some more reviews with different mobos, and hopefully find one or two with multi gpu setups and see waht happens. But Im really thinking of buying one regardless.


----------



## Flippy125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;15278487*
> What?? newegg is over charging? thats not cool. These cpu's are already hard to swallow. They should be priced 215 and 185. then it would make more sense.


Yeah for the price at Newegg, I got an 8150 with overnight shipping from tiger

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## kabj06

I'll wait for Piledriver in the hopes that the FX platform has improved by then. These would be good for cheap folders wanting to get -bigadv WUs though.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flippy125;15278501*
> Yeah for the price at Newegg, I got an 8150 with overnight shipping from tiger
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


thanks for saving me some cash! I had no clue.


----------



## baltar

Newegg's cheaper for me. Because I am in FL and Tigerdirect owns the compusa here, tiger is charging me tax.

Now if amazon hurrys up and put it in stock I'll go with them.. it's amazing with all the whining that people are complaining about for this chip and yet it's OOS everywhere!


----------



## dalastbmills

I recommend the gigabyte ud3 for anyone upgrading their rigs. Had I stuck with AMD, that would have been my board. Every build I've ever used has been asus, but the reviews on the UD3 are amazing and I've seen it first hand.


----------



## amd-dude

Haters gonna hate... I'm ordering my UD7 and FX-8150 later on this week







they don't call me amd-dude for nothing


----------



## MojoW

i'm gonna wait till the prices drop
it's 235 euro and more then 14 days waiting cuz they ain't got it in yet


----------



## Tweeky

I just could not help myself I had to order one
After all the promises and then the lies I just had too
I promised my CH5F I would get him a "Bully-Dozer"
But after the fact it is truly painful and cost $300 to boot
Please forgive me?
Even the people at n....g were making fun as they pack him up

OCN username - Tweeky
CPU - FX-8150
Motherboard - ASUS Crosshair V Formula
ram (X*XGB/speed) - G.skill F3-16000CL7D-4GBFLS [7-8-7-24 @ 2000MHz]
cpu clockspeed - 3.6 to 5
CPUz link - ?

*Tweeky/FX-8150/ASUS Crosshair V/G.skill 2*2GB 2000 CL7/5GHz*













See Sig


----------



## capitaltpt

To those who ordered: Could you post some benches with boards other than the Crosshair V. There is a lot of questions flying as to why hardware heaven's review was better than the rest and they used a different board (AsRock) as well as 1866 memory and an AMD GPU (in other words, the full scorpius platform). Just curious.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;15279794*
> To those who ordered: Could you post some benches with boards other than the Crosshair V. There is a lot of questions flying as to why hardware heaven's review was better than the rest and they used a different board (AsRock) as well as 1866 memory and an AMD GPU (in other words, the full scorpius platform). Just curious.


Yes i would also like to know this







(Not planning on buying Bulldozer just curious)


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*


To those who ordered: Could you post some benches with boards other than the Crosshair V. There is a lot of questions flying as to why hardware heaven's review was better than the rest and they used a different board (AsRock) as well as 1866 memory and an AMD GPU (in other words, the full scorpius platform). Just curious.


Come friday night / saturday, when I have everything and time to put it all together, I'll do some benches. FX8150/ASRock Fatal1ty Pro/2x4 Mushkin blackline 2000.

Oh, and I'm sitting in class right now, and I just got all happy. (see attachment)


----------



## verbatim81973

Yea!!!! Bulldozer finally out lol. I may upgrade to the 8150 if it is better than my 1090t. Keep us up to date guys.


----------



## Flippy125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leveldowen;15280276*
> Come friday night / saturday, when I have everything and time to put it all together, I'll do some benches. FX8150/ASRock Fatal1ty Pro/2x4 Mushkin blackline 2000.
> 
> Oh, and I'm sitting in class right now, and I just got all happy. (see attachment)


What time does your order receipt show? Mine was at 8:12 and the Guy at td said they wouldn't be getting another shipment for two weeks

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Freakn

Can anyone advise If the rumor that BD will fit the non black socket?

It was rumored to fit in the CHIVE, but would love someone to confirm before i went and ordered cause I'm not upgrading my CHIVE yet


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flippy125;15280426*
> What time does your order receipt show? Mine was at 8:12 and the Guy at td said they wouldn't be getting another shipment for two weeks


Sometime around 7:27am EST. Sorry 'bout that. I guess I sniped you.


----------



## Flippy125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leveldowen;15280504*
> Sometime around 7:27am EST. Sorry 'bout that. I guess I sniped you.


Crap, I wish the site was working properly last night when it disappeared from the list

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;15280487*
> Can anyone advise If the rumor that BD will fit the non black socket?
> 
> It was rumored to fit in the CHIVE, but would love someone to confirm before i went and ordered cause I'm not upgrading my CHIVE yet


As far as I know, the AM3+ socket has like 1 extra pin compared to the AM3 socket, so the FX chips are not backwards compatible, but the older chips will work on AM3+ boards.


----------



## JDTreece

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leveldowen*


Sometime around 7:27am EST. Sorry 'bout that. I guess I sniped you.










I ordered mine @ 7:10AM
Scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Freakn

Yeah that was my understanding but was word that the first release of chips wouldn't have that extra pin...


----------



## leveldowen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDTreece*


I ordered mine @ 7:10AM
Scheduled for delivery tomorrow.










I couldn't see any point in having the processor overnighted when I still had to wait another day for my mobo and ram, which was stupid expensive to have overnighted form newegg. I guess I'll be a day late to the party.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freakn*


Yeah that was my understanding but was word that the first release of chips wouldn't have that extra pin...


I haven't heard such a thing, but that doesn't mean anything. And, you're going to have to find some other sucker to sit there and count them once we actually get them.


----------



## Buckaroo

Got a 8120 from Tiger Direct. Used overnight shipping, although i won't get to mess with it till the weekend. I figured the price isn't to bad if you include the water cooler and 2 fans.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;15280487*
> Can anyone advise If the rumor that BD will fit the non black socket?
> 
> It was rumored to fit in the CHIVE, but would love someone to confirm before i went and ordered cause I'm not upgrading my CHIVE yet


ASUS has said that BD will work with a BIOS update
BIOS @ http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/Crosshair_IV_Extreme/


----------



## Freakn

Issue is the new sockets are black for AM3+ and but curious if they will physically fit in the white socket.

The bios has been sitting there for a while but it may be designed for a later rev board that has the black sockets


----------



## reflex99

bd is pin compatible with older am3a sockets.

newer am3b sockets(black) have a couple advantages mostly being able to accept another pin, and larger pins.

first Gen bd obviously does not have such extra pin.

at least that is how I understand it.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15281860*
> bd is pin compatible with older am3a sockets.
> 
> newer am3b sockets(black) have a couple advantages mostly being able to accept another pin, and larger pins.
> 
> first Gen bd obviously does not have such extra pin.
> 
> at least that is how I understand it.


EDIT: It seems you are right:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/47155-amd-bulldozer-fx-8150-processor-review-2.html
Quote:


> As you can see, our chip was manufactured in the 35th week of 2011. That is a three full months later than our recently reviewed A6-3650 APU sample. This is some very fresh silicon. Like every other AMD processor in recent history, this part's CPU die was manufactured at Fab 1 in Dresden, Germany and assembled in Malaysia.
> 
> Although it would take an expert to spot it, these new processors actually have two additional pins when compared to Phenom II's, it still fits in the standard AM3+ socket. Zambezi was designed to work with AMD's newest 9-series chipsets, but it should also work on socket AM3 motherboards, but that will obviously depend on motherboard manufacturers releasing compatibles bioses...and whether they properly designed their motherboards to deal with the higher power requirements that an 8-core chip requires. On a site note, those of you considering purchasing a Zambezi processor should take a look at this blog post from AMD, just to ensure that you have a painless upgrade process.



















Top pic is a Phenom II X4 980, bottom pic is an FX 8150. The 8150 has two extra pins. (Bottom left and top right where there are no pins, to make it easy for you)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;15281596*
> Issue is the new sockets are black for AM3+ and but curious if they will physically fit in the white socket.
> 
> The bios has been sitting there for a while but it may be designed for a later rev board that has the black sockets


all CH4E have white socket and as far as I know it will fit
I have one of the 1st CH4E and I have check with ASUS and hey say it will fit and work
AMD has said that only AM3+ and a 900 chip set is supported
but then again AMD said that BD will be much better than older cpu's
Amd 980 cpus did not use all the holes in a AM3 socket


----------



## Freakn

I'll so a count on the AM3 socket v BD pin layout tonight which will clear it up in my mind as we know there is a BD bios for the CHIVE

Cheers for the posts


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15282402*
> all CH4E have white socket and as far as I know it will fit
> I have one of the 1st CH4E and I have check with ASUS and hey say it will fit and work
> AMD has said that only AM3+ and a 900 chip set is supported
> but then again AMD said that BD will be much better than older cpu's
> Amd 980 cpus did not use all the holes in a AM3 socket


AMD doesn't officially support using BD on non 9xx chipsets, or AM3a sockets, but many of them will work via bios updates.

Just no "official" support from AMD.

Not like it means anything anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freakn;15282906*
> I'll so a count on the AM3 socket v BD pin layout tonight which will clear it up in my mind as we know there is a BD bios for the CHIVE
> 
> Cheers for the posts


probably a good idea


----------



## wisdom.courage.power

Hi Guys I just finished making an account to ask a question. Since you guys have a bulldozer chip right now or have one ordered, what version of bulldozer do you recommend? I admit I've been eying that 4100. This is my first build so I don't really have much experience in this

Thanks


----------



## daman246

anyone has a 8150 atm that can Do some benching on Superpi using 4CU/4C
Instead of 8/8 see if Performance is INcreased and OC as well since what 100mhz can do for a 8/8 can increase 200% for 4/4


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Good Lord man, judging by the reviews and everything, I see no reason to go jumping on the bandwagon. I will wait just a bit. If it is anything like it was with the Phenom line of chips I'm sure I'll be glad I did. On paper my 955 is hanging right up there. I want one yeah, but not that bad. And this is coming from an AMD fanboy.


----------



## DarthElvis

Yup, my 1090 will do me for a little while yet. At least AMD saved me some money this time around. I think I'll sit this one out and see what the next revision brings.


----------



## wisdom.courage.power

Well I do have a 990FX board I guess I can buy a PII and wait for a BD revision, thing is no matter what I decide I'm sure I'll see a huge improvement over my current p4. I think I'll wait a little to see if they're any optimizations and whatnot.


----------



## daman246

yea give it at least 1-2weeks to see what AMD does or Us the Customer Do to optimize The crappy BD but if u cant wait that long or if amd does nothing u can always go with a cheap x2 555 unlock it to a quad core and there u have it a 120 dollar quad core for only 80bucks


----------



## wisdom.courage.power

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daman246;15288117*
> yea give it at least 1-2weeks to see what AMD does or Us the Customer Do to optimize The crappy BD but if u cant wait that long or if amd does nothing u can always go with a cheap x2 555 unlock it to a quad core and there u have it a 120 dollar quad core for only 80bucks


I've lived with my p4 this long whats a couple more weeks.

Thanks for the advise +rep


----------



## jammy4041

I'm considering bulldozer for a build. I would like to know what the bulldozer owners think of their purchase. I am also interested in a comparison with K8 and K10. I'm not interested in how it stacks up to sandy bridge or ivy, because it's not a fair comparison - intel has more R&D and can afford to release a new processor architecture every 18 months. Do you think the results will get better?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Evil Penguin

If you buy a BD chip, I recommend no lower or higher than the 8120 right now.


----------



## jammy4041

Thanks for the advice - I'll be sure to heed it!


----------



## CerealKillah

8120 does seem like the "sweet spot" with BD right now.


----------



## momonz

I just bought an i5 2500k recently, the only reason why I didn't wait for BD is because it still uses pins. But seeing BD uses more power, I think I would still go for i5. I don't believe that BD is a total fail. It's a new architecture, it would mature overtime.

Moreover, we haven't seen the full potential of BD. Look at the 6950 and 6970's release, they were a bit of disappointment. But those two cards turned out to be great when xfired.


----------



## magicmike

I'm going to be buying an 8120 when I figure out where the best place to get it from is.

Right now I only see newegg as the site with them, micro center is an hour drive for me but its do able, and if they would price match and come down some I may go that route instead of waiting on shipping.

Oh decisions decisions.


----------



## capitaltpt

The great thing is that AMD's backwards compatibility really gives you options. If you bought a 990FX board early, it's not really a waste if you don't want BD because you can still use Phenom II chips. Although 990FX platform isn't leaps and bounds over 880FX, it still provides SOME improvement, especially in the area of stability. You can't say that about Intel most of the time. If I had bought a new Intel Platform and found out the CPU, which came later, wasn't up to snuff, I'd have to sell it because it would be useless with any other chip.


----------



## Don Karnage

Has anyone got their's yet?


----------



## Ballistic Buddha

Well, I already bought myself a 990fx board a couple of months now, It's almost as if there isn't any room for turning back, even though I am kind of regretting that purchase as I was on the fence of getting a Z68 board for SB at the time. Regardless, it should _at least_ be a small upgrade from my existing 1055t which gave me some serious overclocking pains from the locked multiplier.

So, with that said, I just ordered myself an 8120 from Newegg this morning, and I will probably just stick with about a 3.6 operating frequency to keep up with the 8150 stock speeds. Also, I'm also glad that when I chose my PSU about a year and a half ago I went _way_ over the wattage that I needed, because as it turns out, I will probably end up pushing that PSU closer to it's limit.


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momonz;15291448*
> I just bought an i5 2500k recently, *the only reason why I didn't wait for BD is because it still uses pins*. But seeing BD uses more power, I think I would still go for i5. I don't believe that BD is a total fail. It's a new architecture, it would mature overtime.
> 
> Moreover, we haven't seen the full potential of BD. Look at the 6950 and 6970's release, they were a bit of disappointment. But those two cards turned out to be great when xfired.


What's wrong with pins?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Hey I just wanted to mention, that even though Im not supporting bulldozer currently, I do respect you guys for getting bulldozer cpu's. I most likely will once the dust settles and everything gets straightened out. In the end we will still be shoulder to shoulder on the battlefield!


----------



## capitaltpt

Looking forward to some user reviews comparing with Thuban.


----------



## Ballistic Buddha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;15295437*
> Hey I just wanted to mention, that even though Im not supporting bulldozer currently, I do respect you guys for getting bulldozer cpu's. I most likely will once the dust settles and everything gets straightened out. In the end we will still be shoulder to shoulder on the battlefield!


Well, I'll be happy to share with you guys my own personal experience with the 8120. The key here is that there are *always* sacrifices you must make as an early adopter. In the end what it really boils down to is the aggregate mean of the end-users' satisfaction with the product. Come next week we will be the ones pretty much putting the final words into the general consensus of this series of chips as of now, as there still seems to be a lot of dispute. It is also possible that we, as early adopters, will have to wait it out with buggy/unoptimized hardware & software for a little while until all of the issues get hammered out. My biggest fear, however, is that the inferior performance of this architecture is simply with the shipped hardware itself, and will not be "fixed" until at least the next iteration (possibly with piledriver).

So, hold tight as the real end-users of these chips start voicing our personal experiences with Bulldozer.

P.S. With all of the concerns with bulldozers under-utilization on Windows 7, I'll probably be running some benchmarks on my Linux boot as well, and see how this guy performs with compiling, MySQL, and other thread heavy development operations.


----------



## baltar

newegg gave me a tracking # for mine. It comes in Monday by ups.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15293345*
> Has anyone got their's yet?


Gappo and Sin have them.

They got them through OEMs, but they are still final silicon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;15295305*
> What's wrong with pins?


seriously. Pins on the CPU are SO much easier to fix than those tiny little flagella type things in Intel sockets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;15295437*
> Hey I just wanted to mention, that even though Im not supporting bulldozer currently, I do respect you guys for getting bulldozer cpu's. I most likely will once the dust settles and everything gets straightened out. In the end we will still be shoulder to shoulder on the battlefield!


kinda overly dramaticized, but yea, that is what i'm waiting to see.

Compilers and stuff have just been updated, devs obviously haven't got arround to fully considering bulldozer's architecture yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltar;15297802*
> newegg gave me a tracking # for mine. It comes in Monday by ups.


I got a # from TD. UPS estimates next wedsday. I'm thinking i should have paid the extra $10 for faster ship.


----------



## momonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuackPot;15295305*
> What's wrong with pins?


It's only a matter of self-preference to me. I think I could break pins easier than with not.


----------



## reflex99

intel board pins are much easier to beak, since all you need to do is like breath on them and they snap...


----------



## Vuashke

hyperbole of doom


----------



## JUGGERNAUTXTR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leveldowen*


Come friday night / saturday, when I have everything and time to put it all together, I'll do some benches. FX8150/ASRock Fatal1ty Pro/2x4 Mushkin blackline 2000.

Oh, and I'm sitting in class right now, and I just got all happy. (see attachment)



going asrock too probly not the mega mem though, at least 1600 though.
pack a 6850 or better behind it...


----------



## momonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


intel board pins are much easier to beak, since all you need to do is like breath on them and they snap...


That's ok, i5 doesn't have pins


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *momonz*


That's ok, *i5 doesn't have pins *


















No, but the boards do which is what he said lol


----------



## momonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*









No, but the boards do which is what he said lol


I am only referring to cpu pins anyway.

But with that said I don't see the board has the same pin structure as that of the AMD cpu pin. I mean, the chances of me breaking a mobo pin is lesser than breaking the pins of a cpu. That's why I said it's ok. I just hope you two get my point.

I can't believe I have to explain this.


----------



## rubicsphere

No one got theirs today?


----------



## mystikalrush

kinda disapointed i was 20min away from getting mine by today (friday)... have to wait till monday sadly... odd enough i ordered a antec 920 cooler about 20min after my 8150 purchase, yet its comming in today... go figure?


----------



## Evil Penguin

I'll have a 8120 at my doorstep for review this coming Tuesday.


----------



## JDTreece

Got my 8150 yesterday (10/13). It's installed and OS is up and running. I ordered @ 7:13AM Eastern from TigerDirect on 10/12.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Preemptively add me please







I can provide proof of purchase if you like! Haha









DirektEffekt/FX-8120/ASUS Sabertooth 990FX/2*4GB 1600 CL9/??Ghz
Awaiting CPU for validation


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Before I place an order on the bd, which would be a better buy for me? 8150 or 8120? I read in a different that 8120 is the way to go for air cooling. I also couldn't find any reviews on the 8120











Tigerdirect has a review of sorts on there. I thought the 8120 was basically a 8150. At least I remember reading that somewhere. I am up in the air and not sure if I am buying or not. I am going to wait a week or two to decide but if I was going to buy today I would go with the 8120 myself.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...8&Sku=A79-8120


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


I'll have a 8120 at my doorstep for review this coming Tuesday.










Looking forward to the review. What motherboard are you using? I am interested to see if it does better on different boards.


----------



## capitaltpt

When someone gets their FX, I'd really like to know power consumption. That's really the one thing holding me back right now.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*


When someone gets their FX, I'd really like to know power consumption. That's really the one thing holding me back right now.


Yeah there is that to....I have a 600 watt psu so if its really that bad I am not sure if my psu would be enough.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


Looking forward to the review. What motherboard are you using? I am interested to see if it does better on different boards.


GA-990FXA-UD7
I'll have to update the review once LLC is supported.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


Yeah there is that to....I have a 600 watt psu so if its really that bad I am not sure if my psu would be enough.


Yeah, Since I have a 750W I setup my system with crossfire figuring I'll have plenty of overhead and new CPUs are just going to require less and less power as time goes on.

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Particalism

Particalism/FX-8150/Asus CHV/16GB 1600MHz/4.9GHz?

I ordered mine from Newegg.ca on Wednesday waiting for it to come in.


----------



## Canis-X

My 8150 came in the mail yesterday. I wasn't happy with the reviews on the power consumption as my GTX590's pull enough as it is. I refused the delivery and sent mine back for a refund. Hopefully the next revision is better!! Good luck gents!! I look forward to seeing your findings


----------



## Don Karnage

No one bought overnight shipping? I couldn't imagine waiting till next week for it


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


No one bought overnight shipping? I couldn't imagine waiting till next week for it


I wish I did...
At least I have my new 4S to hold me over when I get back from work.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15305771*
> I wish I did...
> At least I have my new 4S to hold me over when I get back from work.


How is the 4S? Verizon sends me emails about it on a daily basis


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15305689*
> No one bought overnight shipping? I couldn't imagine waiting till next week for it


I did buy over-night, but like I said....I sent it back


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X;15306411*
> I did buy over-night, but like I said....I sent it back


I missed where you said that. Why did you send it back?


----------



## Nixuz

I "might" order one before the end of Nov. I have an 850 PSU, so I think I'll be alright, depending of course on how much OC I can get out of the thing with my H100.
Too bad everyone is so skittish in getting one so I can see some hard numbers with multiple boards and cooling configs...


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz;15306485*
> I "might" order one before the end of Nov. I have an 850 PSU, so I think I'll be alright, depending of course on how much OC I can get out of the thing with my H100.
> Too bad everyone is so skittish in getting one so I can see some hard numbers with multiple boards and cooling configs...


I'm going to buy one but not until microcenter drops the prices on the 8120.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JDTreece;15304606*
> Got my 8150 yesterday (10/13). It's installed and OS is up and running. I ordered @ 7:13AM Eastern from TigerDirect on 10/12.


Awesome! Run some tests!


----------



## Sickened1

I'd buy an 8150 right this second if I could find them in stock somewhere! I hate waiting ):

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15306820*
> I'd buy an 8150 right this second if I could find them in stock somewhere! I hate waiting ):
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


Get the 8120. Same processor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103961&Tpk=FX8120


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15306843*
> Get the 8120. Same processor
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103961&Tpk=FX8120


I thought a read somewhere that the 8150 is binned higher for using less voltage to reach turbo speeds.

Theoretically, that would make it a better overclocker. That's why I'm trying to get an 8150.

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15306863*
> I thought a read somewhere that the 8150 is binned higher for using less voltage to reach turbo speeds.
> 
> Theoretically, that would make it a better overclocker. That's why I'm trying to get an 8150.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


This is the 965/955 fiasco all over again. Pretty sure the 8120 will overclock just as high


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15306872*
> This is the 965/955 fiasco all over again. Pretty sure the 8120 will overclock just as high


I know, but I really want to try and hit that 5GHz barrier.

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickened1

Oh hell with it, put me down for the 8120 lol. I'll upgrade to the iteration anyway.

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nub;15278152*
> Debating buying an 8150 and Asrock mb now or waiting a month to see if prices drop a little. I am looking forward to seeing [email protected] bigadv results for the 8150.


This, would very much like to see [email protected] results as well


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15306903*
> Oh hell with it, put me down for the 8120 lol. I'll upgrade to the iteration anyway.
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


Glad i could talk you into it


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15306961*
> Glad i could talk you into it


Just placed an order for an 8120 and a 990fx Sabertooth for $385. Not bad at all.

EDIT: I placed my order and now the 8120 is out of stock. Either I got the last one, or I got screwed lol. Hope it's mine!

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## 66racer

So how are the overclocking results so far from the community?


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15307026*
> Just placed an order for an 8120 and a 990fx Sabertooth for $385. Not bad at all.
> 
> EDIT: I placed my order and now the 8120 is out of stock. Either I got the last one, or I got screwed lol. Hope it's mine!
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


Probably grabbed the last one.


----------



## Schmuckley

still waiting on delivery confirmation..i ordered on the 12th..and they're saying it ships on the 15th?btw.i ordered the 4100..is it the black jellybean?


----------



## denooch

i ordered a 6core but dont know what mobo to pair it with? what u guys recomend? im on a budget also


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch;15307707*
> i ordered a 6core but dont know what mobo to pair it with? what u guys recomend? im on a budget also


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138341


----------



## denooch

thanks dude.... new egg charges tax in my state and tiger direct has it more expensive but tax free........ guess tiger direct it is


----------



## Fr0sty

i should be in the club withing the next couples of days


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch;15307911*
> thanks dude.... new egg charges tax in my state and tiger direct has it more expensive but tax free........ guess tiger direct it is


Ah so your in california? You can will call if close to city of industry, I do' alllll the time and would have gotten the 8150 will called if their pricing wasnt so high, I like tigers price but says 30-45days to ship


----------



## 66racer

lol Im wanting an 8150 but no one has it or 8120 for that matter, wasnt for upgrading initially after results but now I want to for the challenge to break the initial benchmarks, should be easy these people were rushed to have their articles ready on time.


----------



## denooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15308349*
> Ah so your in california? You can will call if close to city of industry,


i went into frys on launch day and they didnt have these. pain in the ass


----------



## Obakemono

Gotta wait until next payday.







Overtime at work dried up for a bit. I plan on benching my 1090T on my 890FX mobo, then swap over to the 990FX mobo and bench the 1090T again, then drop in the 8120 when I get it and bench again to see the differences. I'll throw in my A6 Llano too just for S&G.

Also, will this be a good thread for any updates such as bios/driver updates?


----------



## capitaltpt

It makes me wonder. Given that a CPU deemed to be a flop is sold out on launch day, what would've happened if it blew away Intel? It sounds like AMD didn't supply the retailers with very many chips. Has it been this way with other CPU launches?


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;15310169*
> Gotta wait until next payday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overtime at work dried up for a bit. I plan on benching my 1090T on my 890FX mobo, then swap over to the 990FX mobo and bench the 1090T again, then drop in the 8120 when I get it and bench again to see the differences. I'll throw in my A6 Llano too just for S&G.
> 
> Also, will this be a good thread for any updates such as bios/driver updates?


Which 990FX mobo do you plan on getting?


----------



## Tweeky

Tweeky





















Bulldozer


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15310623*
> Tweeky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldozer


Engineering sample?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;15310685*
> Engineering sample?


No - overnight from newegg on the 13th


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;15310685*
> Engineering sample?


Old version of CPU-Z perhaps (1.57.2 vs. 1.58)?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15310909*
> No - overnight from newegg on the 13th


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;15310954*
> Old version of CPU-Z perhaps (1.57.2 vs. 1.58)?


oooh Sorry.. No sleep+pain+painkillers+annoying cats=


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;15310954*
> Old version of CPU-Z perhaps (1.57.2 vs. 1.58)?


No, ordered from newegg 12:00 on 12th overnight got it on the 13th


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15311034*
> No, ordered from newegg 12:00 on 12th overnight got it on the 13th


Yeah, I saw that, lucky you!









I was just wondering if the latest CPU-Z would display more details. Or are you running the latest (which is 1.58, I believe, unless the BD-kit has newer)?

EDIT: the FX reviewer kit seems to have version 1.58.7 of CPU-Z (updated for Bulldozer)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostalgia;15311107*
> Yeah, I saw that, lucky you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if the latest CPU-Z would display more details. Or are you running the latest (which is 1.58, I believe, unless the BD-kit has newer)?


So far the chip is as slow as they say








1.57.2 is what i used
I have more info and pic's starting here
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherboards/946327-official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-244.html#post15300335


----------



## damric

I plan on getting one soon, regardless. I need one more AMD chip for my 3rd computer since I toasted one of my Phenom II's. I'll put the BD in my sig rig, migrate the Thuban to my wife's, and drop her Athlon II into my kids' computer.

The only question is which one I will buy. I like the idea of the special edition with bundled water cooler (Kuhler 920 is sweet), but if the 4100's can indeed unlock additional cores I might just get that (waiting for some reviews on that). BD looks like a great chip to tinker with and overclock/bench.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;15310169*
> Also, will this be a good thread for any updates such as bios/driver updates?


yep.. it's one of the benching and testing that ill deffinatly be a part of


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric;15311182*
> I plan on getting one soon, regardless. I need one more AMD chip for my 3rd computer since I toasted one of my Phenom II's. I'll put the BD in my sig rig, migrate the Thuban to my wife's, and drop her Athlon II into my kids' computer.
> 
> The only question is which one I will buy. I like the idea of the special edition with bundled water cooler (Kuhler 920 is sweet), but if the 4100's can indeed unlock additional cores I might just get that (waiting for some reviews on that). BD looks like a great chip to tinker with and overclock/bench.


My FX-8150 is truly slower than my 1090T *So Sad*









All of the bad things they have said about BD are true

Question
Anyone know what the max safe voltage is for a fx-8150?
amd says the max temp is 61 c but no voltage listed


----------



## nostalgia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


My FX-8150 is truly slower than my 1090T *So Sad *









All of the bad things they have said about BD are true

Question
Anyone know what the max safe voltage is for a fx-8150?
amd says the max temp is 61 c but no voltage listed


I'm sorry to hear that the Bulldozer was a disappointment for you, unfortunately you're not the only one









There are a couple of overclock guides already posted here. For example, this guide seems to recommend max 1.45 - 1.5 on air or max temperature of 55C. I haven't read any of the guides thoroughly yet, but the power consumption seems seriously high, especially when overclocked. If you have 6950 crossfire and heavily overclocked FX-8150 the total power draw will be heavy. Do you have any way to measure the power draw from wall socket, by any chance? I'm not sure but under stress even your 750W could be getting near the limits.

I seem to have missed some of your posts at the Crosshair V clubhouse, perhaps I should browse that thread more closely.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


Which 990FX mobo do you plan on getting?


I already bought a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7. Right now it is keeping the dust bunnies company under my desk until I get time to rebuild my gamer. I should be able to do that next weekend.


----------



## 66racer

newegg has more 8120's again....maybe from people that cancelled before they shipped? Not open box.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


No one bought overnight shipping? I couldn't imagine waiting till next week for it


AMD users.....

we don't spend extra money

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


This is the 965/955 fiasco all over again. Pretty sure the 8120 will overclock just as high


fiasco? That has a negative connotation, perhaps you meant situation?

it really depends on the chip. 955s have a higher chance of clocking higher, but there are still plenty of 965's in the top ten.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denooch*


i ordered a 6core but dont know what mobo to pair it with? what u guys recomend? im on a budget also


990FXA-UD3?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *capitaltpt*


It makes me wonder. Given that a CPU deemed to be a flop is sold out on launch day, what would've happened if it blew away Intel? It sounds like AMD didn't supply the retailers with very many chips. Has it been this way with other CPU launches?


They would have supplied more if they knew it was going to be great....

you think AMD didn't know how their CPU performed before they launched it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Tweeky



















Bulldozer

















sigh

Quote:



please use this format, it makes it much easier for me to add you to the list later. If you do not do this correctly, i will probably be lazy and skip you.

OCN username/CPU/Motherboard/ram (X*XGB/speed)/cpu clockspeed
CPUz link


----------



## AccellGarage

Good luck for Fanboy AMD FX, I still wait for comes FX in Indonesian


----------



## Seronx

I want to request you those that have Cinebench R11.5 and have the FX-8120/8150 chips to set the threads to test with 64 Threads

and show results please


----------



## toddville393

Ordered mine on the 13th, but then TigerDirect sent me a backorder notice today, so I'm gonna be waiting. Other than that the rig is ready to rock.

toddville393 / FX-8150 / Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 / G. Skill Ripjaws X (2x4GB/1866) / Still waiting on it to get here.


----------



## Obakemono

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios

Gigabyte removed the F6E bios they had dropped Oct 6th for FX CPUS (990FXA-UD7). What is going on????? Seems to me there is more to this story and it is evolving everyday.


----------



## Fr0sty

can't wait to actually get the chip + h20 parts next month


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;15317474*
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios
> 
> Gigabyte removed the F6E bios they had dropped Oct 6th for FX CPUS (990FXA-UD7). What is going on????? Seems to me there is more to this story and it is evolving everyday.


They pulled the F6D for the UD5 also...


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucky 13 SpeedShop;15317492*
> They pulled the F6D for the UD5 also...


I'm thinking they are modifying them and we might see new versions soon.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;15317474*
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios
> 
> Gigabyte removed the F6E bios they had dropped Oct 6th for FX CPUS (990FXA-UD7). What is going on????? Seems to me there is more to this story and it is evolving everyday.


Who knows... would there be a performance fix coming ?


----------



## Velathawen

Subbed because I want to see end user experiences with other boards as well.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59;15317518*
> Who knows... would there be a performance fix coming ?


that's the 1 million dollars question


----------



## CodyOdi

OCN username/CPU/Motherboard/ram (X*XGB/speed)/cpu clockspeed
CPUz link

CodyOdi
FX-8120
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
4*2GB/1333
4.73GHz (pushing for 5GHz when I have time)
Link


----------



## Disturbed117

why does that say ES in the validation link? software bug perhaps


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;15317585*
> why does that say ES in the validation link? software bug perhaps


Ya, that's what someone was saying earlier.

Off topic; disturbed friggin rocks.
Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15317570*
> OCN username/CPU/Motherboard/ram (X*XGB/speed)/cpu clockspeed
> CPUz link
> 
> CodyOdi
> FX-8120
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
> 4*2GB/1333
> 4.53GHz (pushing for 5GHz when I have time)
> Link


keep pushing









how are the temps on water???


----------



## Bradford1040

OK has anyone got the chip yet, and how is it doing? I am getting all kinds of Intel guys bragging that it sucks, so be nice to hear what it is doing from a AMD guy?


----------



## CodyOdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15317652*
> keep pushing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how are the temps on water???


Temps on water are good, since I booted the lowest is 21C and the highest is 42C.


----------



## dave1991

Subbing as well to see if there are any improvements with BD.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

MicroMiniMe
FX 8120


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodyOdi;15318063*
> Temps on water are good, since I booted the lowest is 21C and the highest is 42C.


how is it benching at those speeds? I like OC'ing and all that but playing games is my most important thought on a upgrade if there is any, I have been reading other reviews and it seems the 1100t is beating it out for gaming! So if you have any benchies like metro2033 crysis 1 not 2, and mafia2 or even stalker would be great


----------



## Malcom28

check this out :
http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/bulldozer/1212.jpg

source:
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?p=3945761

and full reviews :

GIGABYTE 990FX UD7 F5 BIOS
http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-review-with-gigabyte-990fxa-ud7/

ASRock 990FX Extreme4 P1.30 BIOS
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1285/pg1/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-processor-vs-core-i7-2600k-review-introduction.html

ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 0813 BIOS
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/AMD-FX-8150-vs-Core-i5-2500K-and-Core-i7-2600K-CPU-Review/1402/1

ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 0813 BIOS
http://www.rage3d.com/reviews/cpu/amd_fx_8150/index.php?p=1

ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 9901 BIOS
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1741/1/


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28;15318621*
> check this out :
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/bulldozer/1212.jpg
> 
> source:
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?p=3945761
> 
> and this reviews :
> 
> GIGABYTE 990FX UD7 F5 BIOS
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-review-with-gigabyte-990fxa-ud7/
> 
> ASRock 990FX Extreme4 P1.30 BIOS
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1285/pg1/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-processor-vs-core-i7-2600k-review-introduction.html
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 0813 BIOS
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/AMD-FX-8150-vs-Core-i5-2500K-and-Core-i7-2600K-CPU-Review/1402/1
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 0813 BIOS
> http://www.rage3d.com/reviews/cpu/amd_fx_8150/index.php?p=1
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 9901 BIOS
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1741/1/










I bought an Asus Sabertooth, should have went with something else i guess. Hope they fix this asap.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28;15318621*
> check this out :
> http://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq77/AAdeath/bulldozer/1212.jpg
> 
> source:
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?p=3945761
> 
> and this reviews :
> 
> GIGABYTE 990FX UD7 F5 BIOS
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/zardon/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-review-with-gigabyte-990fxa-ud7/
> 
> ASRock 990FX Extreme4 P1.30 BIOS
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1285/pg1/amd-fx-8150-black-edition-8-core-processor-vs-core-i7-2600k-review-introduction.html
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 0813 BIOS
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/AMD-FX-8150-vs-Core-i5-2500K-and-Core-i7-2600K-CPU-Review/1402/1
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 0813 BIOS
> http://www.rage3d.com/reviews/cpu/amd_fx_8150/index.php?p=1
> 
> ASUS Crosshair V Formula 990FX 9901 BIOS
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1741/1/


dude thanks but I want real world, I don't buy some of those sites and the benches of the 8150 is kinda pointless to say the least as it wont be out till Dec 21st so would really like to see what the 8120 will do after one of us Oc'es it and runs with a bench because some of those online sites have ones showing 8150 above the 2600k and some below the 2500k so please if anyone that has the 8120 and a descent GFX card, throw out some real world numbers thank you


----------



## andrews2547

I don't think many people will buy the FX 4100. I might though lol







I don't need anything more than quad core.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15318677*
> dude thanks but I want real world, I don't buy some of those sites and the benches of the 8150 is kinda pointless to say the least as it wont be out till Dec 21st so would really like to see what the 8120 will do after one of us Oc'es it and runs with a bench because some of those online sites have ones showing 8150 above the 2600k and some below the 2500k so please if anyone that has the 8120 and a descent GFX card, throw out some real world numbers thank you


The 8150 is already out?









A few members here already have them.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15318704*
> The 8150 is already out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few members here already have them.


they are test subs,(engineering samples) they are not where we can buy one dude. if you go to any site and order it will tell you at ck out will not be delivered till Dec21st


----------



## mmstick

I have a FX-8120, it arrived in the mail yesterday with an ASUS Sabertooth 990FX. But what luck, the motherboard was DOA. Doing an RMA with TigerDirect at the moment, I may be without it until Thursday sadly.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15318724*
> they are test subs,(engineering samples) they are not where we can buy one dude. if you go to any site and order it will tell you at ck out will not be delivered till Dec21st


What? They've been up for sale for 3 days now on newegg And tigetdirect


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15319323*
> What? They've been up for sale for 3 days now on newegg And tigetdirect


I know put it in your cart, go ALL the way to Check OUT and it will tell you it will not be delivered by them it will be a drop ship and to expect it on or after the dec21st date I gave you, I ordered mine as well and did not look at the small print till later on. Unless newegg has it today in stock, I was sitting by the computer all night of the 11th and the morning of the 12th and when it (after a constant refresh of the search) popped up on the site it was already out of stock INSTANTLY that part I can't explain, I was really sitting there refreshing search with auto refresh every 2 min for hours and it never was in stock as far as I saw so when I seen it on tiger direct I jumped on it not seeing that the delivery date was December 21st! I would happily pay for it to be next day aired from anywhere if there was a chip to be had, I can't find a one anywhere. So how people got one from newegg already I really don't get that one

But all that aside I still would like to see if the 8120 is just as capable as its bigger brother just like the 955be vs the 980be which are about them same chips as far as over clocking potency and gaming

PS that night/day sitting for neweggs release of the fx-8150 was the first time I figured out I have no life lol, and if I really did miss the chip being in stock in 2 min at max I am not alone in my no life place lol


----------



## mmstick

NewEgg sold out immediately but TigerDirect whom I purchased from still has it in stock. They even immediately shipped it and gave me a UPS tracking number a few hours later.










But my Sabertooth is DOA so I can't use it yet. I love the fancy tin case.


----------



## Bradford1040

I am specking of the fx-8150 not 20


----------



## mmstick

What's the point? Isn't this 'Overclock'.net? AMD FX-8120 is a 8150 with a different default multiplier. Aren't we all going to change that to begin with and save some extra cash?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmstick;15319605*
> What's the point? Isn't this 'Overclock'.net? AMD FX-8120 is a 8150 with a different default multiplier. Aren't we all going to change that to begin with and save some extra cash?


thats what I am asking lol, I am not putting your chip down dude lol, I just want to see if it would be worth getting the 8120 or wait till the 21st for the 8150 is all, sorry if you thought other wise


----------



## michintom

Anyone know if my sig rig will cut it for the 8150?
I been reading the reviews and the power draw on the 8150 seems to be different per review websites.


----------



## reflex99

it will be fine....

It draws no more power than an i7 920...... no one disagrees that you could run that on your sig.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15319647*
> it will be fine....
> 
> It draws no more power than an i7 920...... no one disagrees that you could run that on your sig.


Thanks. Guess I won't need to upgrade my 1 month old psu


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;15317474*
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios
> 
> Gigabyte removed the F6E bios they had dropped Oct 6th for FX CPUS (990FXA-UD7). What is going on????? Seems to me there is more to this story and it is evolving everyday.


hhhhhhmmmmmmmm very intrigued!

Now we just sit arround and wait. The F7 bios will come out, and then BD will be unstoppable for the next 3 years, and we can laugh at all the people who panicked and bought 2500's

MUWAHAHAHA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmstick;15319605*
> What's the point? Isn't this 'Overclock'.net? AMD FX-8120 is a 8150 with a different default multiplier. Aren't we all going to change that to begin with and save some extra cash?


higher binned?
e-peen?

Other than that, nothing.


----------



## pwnzilla61

I think i am going to pick the 8120 off the egg. I love to oc and this thing seems to be a really good challenge. I've also noticed the fx cpu's use some sort of dx11 multi-threading. BF3 seems to use that as well. All the vids ive seen showing it using 6 or more cores. I might even pick up a 4100 series and lap it to 
see how far i can push it on my h80. I kinda wish the 8120 was around 175-195$ price range but oh well. To me it's seems is not a horrible chip, but not great either, but any cpu i get will be way better than what i currently own. I hope to hit 4.5to 4.7. well see, ill post benches too.

oh and well to me it seems that the fx 8 series does pretty well in 3dmark11 beats out the 2600k in almost every bench ive seen for it.


----------



## michintom

Put me down! Ordering the 8120 when my check clears.

michintom/FX-8120/Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3/2*4GB 1600/?GHz


----------



## Razi3l

I'm really tempted to grab a Bulldozer CPU. Maybe an FX-8120 or possibly 8150, but only when prices drop a bit.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodyOdi*


Temps on water are good, since I booted the lowest is 21C and the highest is 42C.


42c on load on all 8 cores???


----------



## Am*

If they ever make a 45W-60W quad core FX chip, I'll be joining this club.


----------



## pwnzilla61

k, I just ordered the 8120 off the egg, should be here tuesday with 1 day shipping. Hope fully i can have a in depth analysis by the next weekend with work taking up a lot of time, but ill try to go in depth and really push this thing to its utter limit, i think i may even lap it.


----------



## baltar

Just waiting for Monday.. It's gonna rock.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I am very sorry that all of your dreams involve buying a processor.

I suggest you find some other hobby, or maybe go out and meet some *people/women*.










are you classing women as not being people.









I know what you mean


----------



## reflex99

If i had used the conjunction "or", then that would be true. However, I did not.


----------



## Droogie

http://quinetiam.com/?p=2356

You guys see this?


----------



## xd_1771

*May I remind everyone that this is the AMD FX Owners club. On-topic posts about the AMD FX processor and Bulldozer architecture ONLY, please.*

--

Quote:



http://quinetiam.com/?p=2356


WOAH.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


*May I remind everyone that this is the AMD FX Owners club. On-topic posts about the AMD FX processor and Bulldozer architecture ONLY, please.*

--

WOAH.


Not sure if that woah was good or bad. It was posted over in pioneer's thread, but I decided to post it here. It's a potential software fix.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


http://quinetiam.com/?p=2356

You guys see this?


man i hope this is real


----------



## xd_1771

^ That just made me think again about going FX, since it looks like the rendering benefits may end up being solid over the x6 and 2600k with this patch.


----------



## Bullseye69

Found this in forum post labeled My personal take on bulldozer it on this site.

I am posting the link so everyone might see it and take a moment to visit the site.

http://quinetiam.com/?p=2356

Could this be some of the reason for some of the low benchmark scores hopefully someone official from AMD or Microsoft will maybe check and do a fix if this is true.


----------



## reflex99

@XD

I would wait for more sources to confirm this.

As usual, you have mistaken 1 result for a trend.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


^ That just made me think again about going FX, since it looks like the rendering benefits may end up being solid over the x6 and 2600k with this patch.


It's quite possible seeing the performance improvements seen on the Windows 8 Developer Preview Build over Windows 7.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


http://quinetiam.com/?p=2356

You guys see this?


Someone in a different thread said a code like that will just improve the performance 1-2%. I guess they were wrong lol


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


man i hope this is real


Me too. I'm gonna be upgrading on black friday, and I'm waiting to see what fixes come out for BD in the meantime. Will be between these chips, or the 2500k. I need to see if this improves gaming performance as well, since that will be my primary use. I've had nothing but issues with my intel build, and it is my first one in a long time. Previous builds were AMD, and never had these kinds of problems. Hoping to go back to AMD.


----------



## CULLEN

I've got 8150 in order, cant wait to get it. Till then, lets hope http://quinetiam.com/?p=2356 is somewhat true.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


It's quite possible seeing the performance improvements seen on the Windows 8 Developer Preview Build over Windows 7.


It's not the scheduling issue it is that Windows 7 sees Orochi as a 4 core Hyperthreaded CPU

Meaning in most benchmarks it will do floating point on core 0 and integer on core 1

When both cores can do floating point and integer

That could explain why it scores near the i7 2600 in Passmark


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droogie*


Me too. I'm gonna be upgrading on black friday, and I'm waiting to see what fixes come out for BD in the meantime. Will be between these chips, or the 2500k. I need to see if this improves gaming performance as well, since that will be my primary use. I've had nothing but issues with my intel build, and it is my first one in a long time. Previous builds were AMD, and never had these kinds of problems. Hoping to go back to AMD.


it would be awesome because it would put Intel into panic mode, and they would have to put out something even better


----------



## xd_1771

I just posted the article in the news section, after clearance from some other OCN mods/editors. Exciting.
I may schedule an upgrade in the black friday timeline as well. Seems perfect; black friday is also when NCIX hosts another warehouse sale, hopefully.


----------



## reflex99

i would seriously wait for such a fix to actually exist before you plan an upgrade


----------



## Droogie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


i would seriously wait for such a fix to actually exist before you plan an upgrade


I plan on getting a 2500k on Black Friday as of right now. I'm hoping AMD can push something like this through to change my mind. I'd love to play around with the new chips, but I can't justify the cost.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


i would seriously wait for such a fix to actually exist before you plan an upgrade


Well if they have found the issue then it is only a matter of time before the fix is out. What is to be seen is how well the patch/fix boosts/fixes the performance of BD.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


Well if they have found the issue then it is only a matter of time before the fix is out. What is to be seen is how well the patch/fix boosts/fixes the performance of BD.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


It's not the scheduling issue it is that Windows 7 sees Orochi as a 4 core Hyperthreaded CPU

Meaning in most benchmarks it will do floating point on core 0 and integer on core 1

When both cores can do floating point and integer

That could explain why it scores near the i7 2600 in Passmark


That is what the fix probably entails
Allowing the 2 integer clusters in a compute unit to be able to do both floating point and integer this could also double the GFlops in Linpack if possible


----------



## breenemeister

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


It's quite possible seeing the performance improvements seen on the Windows 8 Developer Preview Build over Windows 7.


Didn't Amd themselves indicate nothing more than single digit gains when using win 8 over win 7? One would think there would be a rather quick response with a new windows driver for bulldozer either way.


----------



## sub50hz

On the heels of this info (and sorry because this is probably answered already in the thread), can anyone confirm that FX works in AM3 mobos with "supported" BIOS revisions? You know, ala CHIV?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


On the heels of this info (and sorry because this is probably answered already in the thread), can anyone confirm that FX works in AM3 mobos with "supported" BIOS revisions? You know, ala CHIV?


why wouldn't it?

And why does the thread rating keep going down!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sub50hz*


On the heels of this info (and sorry because this is probably answered already in the thread), can anyone confirm that FX works in AM3 mobos with "supported" BIOS revisions? You know, ala CHIV?


On the crosshair IV there seems to have been some issues, dont know if it was user error, i didnt pay much attention, think it was at the rog forums i saw some posts about it. Others had some issues too with different brands


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


why wouldn't it?


No black socket.


----------



## Grlzzly

OP: can you make a spreadsheet like the 1055t owner's club? It would be much appreciated as it's easier to read.

I plan on buying a bulldozer within the next few months. A new PSU (not just for BD) XD and second 6950 are top on my priority list right now, and I don't have the money for an 8150 yet. Unless someone would like to buy me one to see what clocks I get









But I should have enough dough for one in a couple months so you'll hear from me soon!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grlzzly*


OP: can you make a spreadsheet like the 1055t owner's club? It would be much appreciated as it's easier to read.

I plan on buying a bulldozer within the next few months. A new PSU (not just for BD) XD and second 6950 are top on my priority list right now, and I don't have the money for an 8150 yet. Unless someone would like to buy me one to see what clocks I get









But I should have enough dough for one in a couple months so you'll hear from me soon!


I made a spreadsheet for the 1155 club, too much work. I'll probably refine this list though to make it more readable.

EDIT: cleaned it up a bit, removed the RAM+clockspeed, and changed the / to -

I think it looks cleaner this way


----------



## mcc21

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grlzzly*


OP: can you make a spreadsheet like the 1055t owner's club? It would be much appreciated as it's easier to read.

I plan on buying a bulldozer within the next few months. A new PSU (not just for BD) XD and second 6950 are top on my priority list right now, and I don't have the money for an 8150 yet. Unless someone would like to buy me one to see what clocks I get









But I should have enough dough for one in a couple months so you'll hear from me soon!


Save some money on the psu, the one you have now is capable for CF 6950s.

The money saved you can speed up the purchase of the 8150


----------



## Tweeky

Tweeky - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V


Tweeky/FX-8150/ASUS Crosshair V/G.skill 2*2GB 2000 CL7/5GHz


----------



## moins

Hi, I'm thinking about getting bulldozer - but I'm not yet sure whether to get the 8120 or the 8150...

I can get the 8120 for 210€ and the 8150 for 250€.. Is it worth the extra money when oc'ing? Or do they reach about the same frequencies at the same voltage when being oc'ed?


----------



## andrews2547

I'm not 100% sure but I think the 8120 is the same as a 8150 but with a lower multiplier.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I'm not 100% sure but I think the 8120 is the same as a 8150 but with a lower multiplier.


Theoretically, they are the same silicon. At least to the end user they appear to be.

If you are seriously interested in buying FX, i suggest getting the 8120 just because it is cheaper, and doesn't seem to have any problems clocking just as high as 8150 (on air).

I have a feeling most of us bought 8150's just because it is the "top" model, and we have been waiting so damn long for this that we figured, why the hell not get the best one....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Theoretically, they are the same silicon. At least to the end user they appear to be.

If you are seriously interested in buying FX, i suggest getting the 8120 just because it is cheaper, and doesn't seem to have any problems clocking just as high as 8150 (on air).

I have a feeling most of us* bought 8150's just because it is the "top" model*, and we have been waiting so damn long for this that we figured, why the hell not get the best one....


And this is why I might get one lol. It depends when I have the money and if Ivy Bridge is out. If it isn't then I will probably just get the 8150


----------



## 66racer

Dam so tempted to drive to microcenter, they have some 8150s in stock! I want the 8150 over the 8120 since they obviously bin it for higher clocks, might end up doing the same in overclocking though, but I would feel it has a better chance at 5Ghz on water than the 8120. Seems like a few of the 8120s out there are stuck at 4500mhz and the reviews had a few 8150s at 4.7-5.2Ghz


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

See i dont get it if say im playing FSX which is cpu intensive would 4.5 ghz on a bulldozer 4 core be the same as 4.5ghz on a i5 2500k fps wise


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Tweeky - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V


Tweeky/FX-8150/ASUS Crosshair V/G.skill 2*2GB 2000 CL7/5GHz



I recommend CPU-Z 1.58.7 since you are using an older version.


----------



## batmang

So is anyone running a 8120 or 8150 with all eight cores at 5ghz stable on air or water? If so, what are the temps?


----------



## Malcom28

*** For all ppl here who is going to buy an AMD FX Processor ***

You should take DDR3 RAM 2133MHz or higher.

I'll post tomorrow an explanation in a new thread (2:20 going







)


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malcom28*


*** For all ppl here who is going to buy an AMD FX Processor ***

You should take DDR3 RAM 2133MHz or higher.

I'll post tomorrow an explanation in a new thread (2:20 going







)


Well I hope I can overclock my GSkill sniper sticks that high (1600 btw)


----------



## Evil Penguin

I have both (BD on Tuesday).
I simply like toying around with new hardware.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


I have both (BD on Tuesday).
I simply like toying around with new hardware.


Can you do my test Cinebench R11.5 @ 64 threads?

I want to see if AMD Bulldozer does the same weird thing as the Phenom IIs


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Can you do my test Cinebench R11.5 @ 64 threads?

I want to see if AMD Bulldozer does the same weird thing as the Phenom IIs


I'll give it a try for sure on Tuesday.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Can you do my test Cinebench R11.5 @ 64 threads?

I want to see if AMD Bulldozer does the same weird thing as the Phenom IIs


What weird thing?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


What weird thing?










Do the Cinebench test @ 64 threads to make sure you have the max possible score(Multithreaded score)

Then after that run Fritz Chess @ 1/2 the logical cores and run Cinebench @ 3/2 the logical cores

Intel CPUs scores just plummet

While AMD CPUs (not sure on Bulldozer) scores only get halved


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Can you do my test Cinebench R11.5 @ 64 threads?

I want to see if AMD Bulldozer does the same weird thing as the Phenom IIs


i will once i get it on Wednesday.


----------



## criminal

Not here to thread crap, so don't take it that way, but where are all the benchmarks? When you get a new CPU, benchmarks are a good thing!


----------



## reflex99

most of us are too cheap to pay for fast shipping

UPS ground is slow


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*


Exactly,but I'm going to see how the B3 stepping Bulldozer turns out,although I just might get a 990FX-UD5 and a 8120.


Same waiting for B3

AMD Phenom 9950 BE B3
AMD Phenom II 965 BE C3

If B3 amazes me

AMD FX 8120 95 BE B3
AMD FNX 8220 95 BE C3


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Same waiting for B3

AMD Phenom 9950 BE B3
AMD Phenom II 965 BE C3

If B3 amazes me

AMD FX 8120 95 BE B3
AMD FNX 8220 95 BE C3


B3 is likely going to launch with the other models for Q1 2012 such as the 8170. Perhaps there will be B3 revisions of current models that have already launched but only after they introduce subsequent models.


----------



## Tweeky

what happened to the Bulldozer is live thread


----------



## Starbomba

Might wait for this B3 stepping i've been hearing, and for the release of the 8100 for me to get 8 cores under $200









Just hope it comes on the nifty tin can the 8150/8120's have.

I'll order the motherboard at the end of the month or on november (Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3) and try binning a couple Phenoms tho.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


what happened to the Bulldozer is live thread


It got locked and removed form the sticky section.


----------



## soulcyon

soulcyon - FX-8150 - Sabertooth 990FX








people actually got theirs? Somebody should post some personal benches just for a taste of what to expect. I can't trust any of the reviews out there. Also, what does this B3 stepping mean and is it official that AMD is making revisions now?


----------



## 66racer

Ok I couldnt resist, picked it up this afternoon from microcenter. Got home after my 60mile trip and realised, crap low on TIM! Luckily frys is less than 5 miles away







Going to install now


----------



## NickSim86

man, I am so tempted to get one. I think I'm just going to get a Thuban or Zosma and wait for the 95watt FX-8120 to come out. Or I could give the FX-6100 a try (they're in stock at the Tiger Direct store by my house). What do you guys think?


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15336261*
> Ok I couldnt resist, picked it up this afternoon from microcenter. Got home after my 60mile trip and realised, crap low on TIM! Luckily frys is less than 5 miles away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to install now


If you've got a meter, l'm interested to know what power consumption is like


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;15336993*
> If you've got a meter, l'm interested to know what power consumption is like


Yeah,I'm interested to see how much it would draw from the wall too.


----------



## NickSim86

I posted this in another thread. I'd like to hear some opinions.

To me it seems like the 6100 will OC to 4.5Ghz easily while the 1090t will typically only get to 4.0Ghz. at those speeds i think the 6100 will beat the 1090t.

I think AMD is shipping the 6100 at a low clock speed so that it doesnt beat the 81XX in the lightly threaded benchmarks. you can see this is the case where the 41XX beats the 6100 and 81XX because of its high stock clock speed.

It's the same situation as the Athlon II X4 and the Phenom II X4. They dont sell high clocked or unlocked Athlon II's because they dont want an Athlon II to outperform a Phenom II.


----------



## Fr0sty

newegg was taking so long to process my order that i went and checked to see what was up??

and i found out the mobo the fans and the cpu are out of stock ... :O

LOL


----------



## just_nuke_em

just_nuke_em - FX-8120 - Crosshair V
proof


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15337100*
> I posted this in another thread. I'd like to hear some opinions.
> 
> To me it seems like the 6100 will OC to 4.5Ghz easily while the 1090t will typically only get to 4.0Ghz. at those speeds i think the 6100 will beat the 1090t.
> 
> I think AMD is shipping the 6100 at a low clock speed so that it doesnt beat the 81XX in the lightly threaded benchmarks. you can see this is the case where the 41XX beats the 6100 and 81XX because of its high stock clock speed.
> 
> It's the same situation as the Athlon II X4 and the Phenom II X4. They dont sell high clocked or unlocked Athlon II's because they dont want an Athlon II to outperform a Phenom II.


You're right to an extent. Remember that Athlon II's don't have the L3 Cache that Phenom II's have as well.

As far as the FX line is concerned, you're right, less cores and clock speeds so that they can sell chips at different price points. I seem to recall JF saying something in the Bulldozer Blog thread about every FX CPU is really an 8150 physically. They just turn off cores and change clock speeds for the 6100, 4100, etc. This is so they can always meet supply demand and is less expensive because they only have to fabricate one chip.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;15337157*
> You're right to an extent. Remember that Athlon II's don't have the L3 Cache that Phenom II's have as well.
> 
> As far as the FX line is concerned, you're right, less cores and clock speeds so that they can sell chips at different price points. I seem to recall JF saying something in the Bulldozer Blog thread about every FX CPU is really an 8150 physically. They just turn off cores and change clock speeds for the 6100, 4100, etc. This is so they can always meet supply demand and is less expensive because they only have to fabricate one chip.


I think that is true with the 6100 but not the 4100, I am not sure just looking at specs it doesn't seem like the 4100 is a disabled chip, where the 6100 does


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15337057*
> Why did it get locked?
> 
> I am still waiting on one real world result from anyone on ether the 8120 or 8150! I don't understand how no one is posting on that?


because none of us have the chips yet. and the ones that do are like gappo and sin who are constant party poopers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15337144*
> Sign me up for an 8120. It's a great clocker


sigh:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP, read it!*
> please use this format, it makes it much easier for me to add you to the list later. If you do not do this correctly, i will probably be lazy and skip you.
> 
> OCN username - CPU - Motherboard
> CPUz link


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;15337157*
> You're right to an extent. Remember that Athlon II's don't have the L3 Cache that Phenom II's have as well.
> 
> As far as the FX line is concerned, you're right, less cores and clock speeds so that they can sell chips at different price points. I seem to recall JF saying something in the Bulldozer Blog thread about every FX CPU is really an 8150 physically. They just turn off cores and change clock speeds for the 6100, 4100, etc. This is so they can always meet supply demand and is less expensive because they only have to fabricate one chip.


They are all the same die. They haven't been out long enough for anyone to try unlocking yet, but assuming they don't laser cut them, it should be good to go. I'll probably be buying a 4100 just to see what i can do with it once i have more cash.

ASRock or someone mentioned unlocking to 8 cores in some marketing material a while back.


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15337184*
> I think that is true with the 6100 but not the 4100, I am not sure just looking at specs it doesn't seem like the 4100 is a disabled chip, where the 6100 does


From the horse's mouth:

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/791495-bulldozer-blog-live-747.html#post15203916
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JF-AMD;15203916*
> All dies are the same. Actually doing 3 different dies would be more expensive (triple the cost to develop, far more scrap.) Utilizing the same die saves cost.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15337194*
> sigh:


Sorry about that. Fixed.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;15337228*
> From the horse's mouth:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/791495-bulldozer-blog-live-747.html#post15203916


well I just don't see it, is all I was saying the 4100 looks like it has different specs all together but the 6100 seems like it could be unlocked to a 8 core. I am not fighting that it mite be all of them just pointing out that if you look at the specs of all of them it does not look like the 4100 is even the same at all, But I am most likely wrong (ask my ex wifes they all will say so lol)


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capitaltpt;15337157*
> You're right to an extent. Remember that Athlon II's don't have the L3 Cache that Phenom II's have as well.
> 
> As far as the FX line is concerned, you're right, less cores and clock speeds so that they can sell chips at different price points. I seem to recall JF saying something in the Bulldozer Blog thread about every FX CPU is really an 8150 physically. They just turn off cores and change clock speeds for the 6100, 4100, etc. This is so they can always meet supply demand and is less expensive because they only have to fabricate one chip.


I think i just might have to give the 6100 a go and see how well it performs with a proper overclock. If I'm lucky it'll unlock to an 8 core but if not it'll still perform fine as a gaming CPU.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15337144*
> just_nuke_em - FX-8120 - Crosshair V
> proof


HOLY BALLS MAN

that is on dice right?


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15337310*
> well I just don't see it, is all I was saying the 4100 looks like it has different specs all together but the 6100 seems like it could be unlocked to a 8 core. I am not fighting that it mite be all of them just pointing out that if you look at the specs of all of them it does not look like the 4100 is even the same at all, But I am most likely wrong (ask my ex wifes they all will say so lol)


Could you tell me what about it looks that way? I'm not seeing it.

Yes, they're all clocked differently, mostly for marketing at various price points. (i.e, they tie or exceed the highest clocked phenoms per core)

All have 8MB L3 Cache

L2 Cache:
4100= 4MB 6100=6MB 8120/8150=8MB 2MB per module.

TDP:
4100-95W, 6100-95W, 8120-95W, 8120/8150-125W


----------



## DNytAftr

DNytAftr- FX 8150 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7

Hope for it to come soon and get the x4 840 out of my 600t build


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15337375*
> HOLY BALLS MAN
> 
> that is on dice right?


Yeah. It's a real nice clocker, not so much a good bencher though. At one point I measured a 418W draw (cpu alone) during a wprime 1024 run with 8 cores at 5.6 and 1.8V.


----------



## StatiiC

Ill be picking up the FX 8150 around black Friday next month. Im gonna pair it with my CHV.


----------



## Flippy125

Cancelled my order with TigerDirect for my 8150 since it was backordered and got an 8120 for Newegg with overnight shipping yesterday. It should be here Tuesday since Newegg seems to hate weekends


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

Haha, I run Intel these days but I've always loved AMD (my Athlon64 3400+ days will be with me till I'm in the ground). I hope BD isn't the harbinger of their demise or anything... Gotta love the underdog, haters gonna hate.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flippy125;15337543*
> Cancelled my order with TigerDirect for my 8150 since it was backordered and got an 8120 for Newegg with overnight shipping yesterday. It should be here Tuesday since Newegg seems to hate weekends


nobody ships on the weekend.

are you really running 2 6970's on your M5A97 EVO? The second PCIE x16 slot is only an x4


----------



## Sin0822

Sin0822 - FX-8120 - GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD7

so far
Max LN2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048489
Max Air/water: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041712


----------



## reflex99

you realize you just roflstomped like 100000000 Deneb CPUs with that validation XD


----------



## 66racer

Sorry guys no meter yet to measure total consumption. Im so learning how to oc this thing but EASILY did 4.6Ghz @1.4, with full load in prime small fft went to 1.445v, temps at 10mins were 56c, about 12c hotter than my 1100t at 4244mhz with 1.5v load. I tried going for 5000mhz but couldnt get windows desktop to finish loading before locking up. Then I remembered I forgot to disable the energy saving stuff and also noticed a high performance computing setting, enableing it didnt seem to have any change in results though.

Im at 4.8Ghz right now and its still behind of my 1100 at 4244 in the quick benchmarks I did lol Havent run prime yet just benched it.

wprime 1100T 4.2ghz 6.5
8150 OC 4.8ghz 7.5s

superpi 1100T oc 16.348s
8150 oc 18.065s

cinebenchR11.5 1100T oc 7.47
8150 oc 7.89 (win lol)

Honestly though it does seem like windows is using this CPU differently, and may be why scores are low? I would always keep an eye on single threaded benchmarks and the 1100t would use mostly one core while cycling through some others, the 8150 doesnt do that, its always switching between them and the coretemp widget doesnt pick up on anything over 50% very often when this happens. May be irrelevent but figured I would mention it


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15337628*
> Sin0822 - FX-8120 - GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD7
> 
> so far
> Max LN2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048489
> Max Air/water: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041712


Very nice scores there Steve. Gives me some hope for Bulldozer. Is it possible for you to do a quick run of IBT and see how many gflops its doing at around 5ghz or more? I'm curious how it compares to my 2500K.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15337694*
> Sorry guys no meter yet to measure total consumption. Im so learning how to oc this thing but EASILY did 4.6Ghz @1.4, with full load in prime small fft went to 1.445v, temps at 10mins were 56c, about 12c hotter than my 1100t at 4244mhz with 1.5v load. I tried going for 5000mhz but couldnt get windows desktop to finish loading before locking up. Then I remembered I forgot to disable the energy saving stuff and also noticed a high performance computing setting, enableing it didnt seem to have any change in results though.
> 
> Im at 4.8Ghz right now and its still behind of my 1100 at 4244 in the quick benchmarks I did lol Havent run prime yet just benched it.
> 
> wprime 1100T 4.2ghz 6.5
> 8150 OC 4.8ghz 7.5s
> 
> superpi 1100T oc 16.348s
> 8150 oc 18.065s
> 
> cinebenchR11.5 1100T oc 7.47
> 8150 oc 7.89 (win lol)
> 
> Honestly though it does seem like windows is using this CPU differently, and may be why scores are low? I would always keep an eye on single threaded benchmarks and the 1100t would use mostly one core while cycling through some others, the 8150 doesnt do that, its always switching between them and the coretemp widget doesnt pick up on anything over 50% very often when this happens. May be irrelevent but figured I would mention it


if you get a chance, try running 4cores/4modules and see how it scores and if the overclock is higher


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822;15337628*
> Sin0822 - FX-8120 - GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD7
> 
> so far
> Max LN2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048489
> Max Air/water: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2041712


Any idea of what kind of power you're using?


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15337584*
> nobody ships on the weekend.
> 
> are you really running 2 6970's on your M5A97 EVO? The second PCIE x16 slot is only an x4


Tiger shipped my order on a Saturday twice in a row.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15337736*
> if you get a chance, try running 4cores/4modules and see how it scores and if the overclock is higher


Looked into that now since I was curious myself, the asus 813 bios that im using only allows to disable complete modules, so the theory we are both thinking about I cant check with this bios.


----------



## soulcyon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flippy125*


Cancelled my order with TigerDirect for my 8150 since it was backordered and got an 8120 for Newegg with overnight shipping yesterday. It should be here Tuesday since Newegg seems to hate weekends


haha you read my mind!

I might actually wait even longer though, I heard some rumors about B3 stepping or Windows patches...


----------



## Tweeky

PC Mark 7 Basic Edition
Please take a look at this benchmark pictures and give me your input
Win 7 64 Bit SP1 on both computers and stable on air cooling
Max temp on 8150 is 60 C and max temp on 1090T is 59 C
Thanks

What would be the best Free benchmark to use to compare AMD's 1090T and Fx-8150 CPUs ?
Thanks








My 1090T OC is 133% faster than my 8150 OC


----------



## capitaltpt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


PC Mark 7 Basic Edition
Please take a look at this benchmark pictures and give me your input
Win 7 64 Bit SP1 on both computers and stable on air cooling
Max temp on 8150 is 60 C and max temp on 1090T is 59 C
Thanks

What would the best Free benchmark to use to compare AMD's 1090T and Fx-8150 CPUs ?
Thanks


I'd actually like to see video render times if you don't mind. I don't know if you have anything like Sony Vegas or After Effects, but if not, use handbrake. I'd like to see the times when rendering to blu-ray quality.

Edit: Maybe 3DMark Vangage (free) as well.


----------



## NickSim86

Looks like I'm the first FX-6100 sucker...err, I mean owner. Picked it up from the local Tiger Direct store on my lunch break. Paid $181 including tax

NickSim86 - FX-6100 - Asus M5A97 EVO


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


PC Mark 7 Basic Edition
Please take a look at this benchmark pictures and give me your input
Win 7 64 Bit SP1 on both computers and stable on air cooling
Max temp on 8150 is 60 C and max temp on 1090T is 59 C
Thanks

What would the best Free benchmark to use to compare AMD's 1090T and Fx-8150 CPUs ?
Thanks








My 1090T OC is 133% faster than my 8150 OC










The 8150 should be able to do 4.6GHz easily.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


The 8150 should be able to do 4.6GHz easily.










I am sure it will but with an air cooler you will not be able to keep the temp below 61 c for long


----------



## 66racer

I just started using aida64 which is a 30day trial, but pretty much grabbed every free benchmark every reviewer used on bulldozer and tested my 1100t before swapping cpu's


----------



## Schmuckley

ah..waiting..waiting..i ordered on the 12th







they say not til wednesday







(


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I am sure it will but with an air cooler you will not be able to keep the temp below 61 c for long


With your air cooler at least.


----------



## richie_2010

ive got to ask, has anyone tried unlocking the 4 n 6 cores yet.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


I just started using aida64 which is a 30day trial, but pretty much grabbed every free benchmark every reviewer used on bulldozer and tested my 1100t before swapping cpu's


http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_r...bulldozer.html (CPUID Reviewer Kit for AMD FX Bulldozer)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richie_2010*


ive got to ask, has anyone tried unlocking the 4 n 6 cores yet.


Mixed opinions and commentary on this subject. Considering that the Die is the same for the FX-4/6/8 models theoretically it is possible however that doesn't necessarily mean it will succeed.


----------



## Tweeky

Windows Experience score
1st pic is with my 1090T
2nd pic is with my FX-8150
Finely some better numbers


----------



## andrews2547

7.8? I expected better from BD.

EDIT: Or more specifically the 8150


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Windows Experience score
1st pic is with my 1090T
2nd pic is with my FX-8150
Finely some better numbers


How about bench some real tests. Windows experience scores?


----------



## pewpewlazer

Anyone know if I can order this stupid ASROCK board (cheapest one with SLI) off newegg and drop a BD in and go? Or will I need a phenom chip to flash the BIOS?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


Anyone know if I can order this stupid ASROCK board (cheapest one with SLI) off newegg and drop a BD in and go? Or will I need a phenom chip to flash the BIOS?


Likely you will need to flash it then drop a FX/BD chip in afterwards from what I heard. I doubt they are shipping Bulldozer ready motherboards (in terms of latest bios revision) when Bulldozer was only released on the 12th and has not hit full Retail availability around the world.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15344748*
> Looks like I'm the first FX-6100 sucker...err, I mean owner. Picked it up from the local Tiger Direct store on my lunch break. Paid $181 including tax
> 
> NickSim86 - FX-6100 - Asus M5A97 EVO


Sweet! I am really interested in the performance of this chip, have you overclocked it and if so what kind of performance are you seeing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores;15346333*
> Sweet! I am really interested in the performance of this chip, have you overclocked it and if so what kind of performance are you seeing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm about to leave work. I'll install tonight and try to unlock and overclock. Will post some benches too


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15346497*
> I'm about to leave work. I'll install tonight and try to unlock and overclock. Will post some benches too


Sweet. I am interested in the 6100 also. I look forward to the benches and your thoughts about the chip.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15345915*
> How about bench some real tests. Windows experience scores?


What would be the best Free benchmark to use to compare AMD's 1090T and Fx-8150 CPUs preformance ?
Thanks


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15346856*
> What would be the best Free benchmark to use to compare AMD's 1090T and Fx-8150 CPUs ?
> Thanks


Superpi maybe?


----------



## veyron1001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15345825*
> 7.8? I expected better from BD.
> 
> EDIT: Or more specifically the 8150


.1 off from max buddy


----------



## andrews2547

I know







and I was expecting 7.9


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer;15345965*
> Anyone know if I can order this stupid ASROCK board (cheapest one with SLI) off newegg and drop a BD in and go? Or will I need a phenom chip to flash the BIOS?


I would call them. If there is an easy flash type way of updating you may not need to, I think that was the case with the asus ez flash boards. Just skimmed over that in the asus forums


----------



## 66racer

45nm---
Thanks, I had 1.58 from asus, it doesnt have the extra .7 at the end, gonna download now


----------



## WhitePrQjser

My best friend, and my brother will both get the FX-8150, and another friend of mine will get an FX-4100 or FX-6100 - depending on price at that point









Although, I have one question:

Is the FX-8150 bundled with a closed liquid cooling solution?

Because if not, I don't think the 8150 would be worth it over the 8120 as far as price goes.

And by the way: GREAT to see som people not bashing the FX chips! And nice to see some believers too!


----------



## 66racer

No doesnt come with water loop, mine didnt get a belt buckle either which i thought they all came with lol. That kit is pretty much an antec kuhler 920 rebadged. Thats what Im running with a second radiator looped in and at 4.8Ghz, 1.45v load im reaching 60c withink 6-8mins. I really think this thing needs hard core water cooling to stay cool under 4.9-5+ Ghz. My overclock isnt stable yet though.

Also under gaming Im in the mid-high 40c range, its just 8 cores sucking up that much creates a lot of heat, thats the bummer part that my cooling system is brought to its knees with this thing lol Time for custom loop!!


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15347298*
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I was expecting 7.9


i7-2600k at stock gets 7.7-7.8. WEI is totally useless anyway.


----------



## Schmuckley

oy..2 days







why does fed ex take soooo lonngggg?


----------



## Droogie

What is up with the site lately...

So, anyone have any good links with some newer benches from users?


----------



## nolonger

Getting mine as soon as it becomes available this week. Probably a 990FX-GD80 to got with it.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15344748*
> Looks like I'm the first FX-6100 sucker...err, I mean owner. Picked it up from the local Tiger Direct store on my lunch break. Paid $181 including tax
> 
> NickSim86 - FX-6100 - Asus M5A97 EVO


Got a validation perchance?

first 6100 congratz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15346856*
> What would be the best Free benchmark to use to compare AMD's 1090T and Fx-8150 CPUs preformance ?
> Thanks


I think Cinebench does a good job with assessing total CPU power, although like pretty much all software, it doesn't seem to fully utilize the architecture yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15346886*
> Superpi maybe?


not sure if srs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;15347927*
> Getting mine as soon as it becomes available this week. Probably a 990FX-GD80 to got with it.


ooooooh cant wait to see what you do with it

I alphabetized the list, so once it gets longer it will be easier to find people without having to use ctrl+F


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15348023*
> ooooooh cant wait to see what you do with it


Only getting a pot maybe next week and have to see about LN2 too.


----------



## reflex99

oooooh my UPS tracking thingy says it will be here tomorrow instead of wednesday!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOT

too bad i don't have a board.


----------



## Evil Penguin

My 8120 gets here tomorrow afternoon.
Can't wait!


----------



## mystikalrush

Mystikalrush - FX 8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2051973


----------



## pwnzilla61

the egg says my 8120 will be here tuesday, should be right on 12 central like always.


----------



## 66racer

Well working my way back up with the 8150 from scratch after toying around yesterday. Since im looking for peak im only running 10mins blend between runs untill I hit a wall. So yeah I know its not stable till its been on longer. Side note, temps look better today with same ambient temp of 79-80F room. I corner of the cpu didnt have any thermal paste, glad I checked before todays session.

Ok 4619mhz easy, 1.40vcore, load 1.464v after 10mins on blend in prime i was at 51-53c, near the end of a test it would slowly climb to 53c, cpu volt would climb from 1.452 to 1.464v. On asus CHV LLC on cpu is set to extreme, and volt protect disabled.

279.99x16.5=4619, gonna go keep going, goal ideally is 5Ghz, but 4.8 would be nice, still need to put 4759mhz through prime but results bellow.

some quick bench results

1100t @[email protected]@[email protected]
wprime

6.505

8.097

7.844

7.641
superpi32M

16.348

19.500

18.970

18.393
cinebench11.5

7.49

7.28

7.53

7.74
pcwiz2010

133753

45976

47302

49068


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

AMD FX-8120/MSI 990FXA GD-80/Corsair XMS3 2000MHz

Got mine today...

Has anyone used AMD Overdrive with it yet cause it is saying that my temps are at around 15C as low as 13. This seems way too low even for idel. Please, someone comment on this. My motherboard says its around 35C. Im using 4.0.4 version of overdrive. I have it overclocked to 4.2 in the bios right now and the multiplyer in overdrive is all the way up.

Also, this is my first time with the turbo core. How does it work in the bios? If I enable turbo core in bios does it automatically shut down 4 cores or what? Please someone let me know how the turbo core adjustments work in the bios.

Thank you for your help and your time.


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*


AMD FX-8120/MSI 990FXA GD-80/Corsair XMS3 2000MHz

Got mine today...

Has anyone used AMD Overdrive with it yet cause it is saying that my temps are at around 15C as low as 13. This seems way too low even for idel. Please, someone comment on this. My motherboard says its around 35C. Im using 4.0.4 version of overdrive. I have it overclocked to 4.2 in the bios right now and the multiplyer in overdrive is all the way up.

Also, this is my first time with the turbo core. How does it work in the bios? If I enable turbo core in bios does it automatically shut down 4 cores or what? Please someone let me know how the turbo core adjustments work in the bios.

Thank you for your help and your time.



Yeah i was quite shocked myself i was idle at 15c as well, not sure what to believe, im using HW monitor though, so i guess its really that cool.. crazy!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*


Yeah i was quite shocked myself i was idle at 15c as well, not sure what to believe, im using HW monitor though, so i guess its really that cool.. crazy!


Its not possible for you to be that low unless your room is actually at just below 60F, keep that in mind. Its the same thing that happens to all the phenom IIs. AMD optimises temp readings to be accurate at low to mid 40c range. So same kind of thing here. Idle i am at 11c but my room is 80F lol


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Its not possible for you to be that low unless your room is actually at just below 60F, keep that in mind. Its the same thing that happens to all the phenom IIs. AMD optimises temp readings to be accurate at low to mid 40c range. So same kind of thing here. Idle i am at 11c but my room is 80F lol


So whats an accurate program to monitor BD temps? i do get 42c with prime95 though.


----------



## michintom

Just ordered some goodies from Amazon








Storm enforcer + cm 200 fan + fx-8120 on the way! Should have everything before Friday!
Can't wait!


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*


So whats an accurate program to monitor BD temps? i do get 42c with prime95 though.


I highly doubt it's the program and more likely the sensor. Core temp sensors measure distance from TJmax and the further away from that point, the less accurate it gets. The exact same thing happens on all other chips. Another significant reason why idle temps are useless, and it gives me more incentive to lulz at people who legitimately believe their CPU heatsink/rad is so effective it will get them below ambient.

PS. I hope that one blog posted like 8 times is accurate so we can see AMD kicking some ass.


----------



## kitsune1324

kitsune1324 - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052075


----------



## mystikalrush

Yeah thats very odd, i just got mine in today and cpu-z says 8130p aswell, not sure what to think of it. It does say 8150 under specifications, but at the end it also has (ES) doesnt that mean engineering sample?... they better not have...!


----------



## reflex99

if you don't use the correct version of cpuz (1.58.7 i believe) it reads wrong


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush;15350496*
> Yeah thats very odd, i just got mine in today and cpu-z says 8130p aswell, not sure what to think of it. It does say 8150 under specifications, but at the end it also has (ES) doesnt that mean engineering sample?... they better not have...!


Are you using the latest version of CPU-Z? It wouldn't hurt to contact AMD about it to make sure you really got a 8150.


----------



## mystikalrush

Yeah your right, i had to dig a bit but found the FX Kit with the latests versions. Still unsure about temps though, they seem way to low to be true, even with this updated HW monitor from the kit.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


Got a validation perchance?

first 6100 congratz




A couple notes so far:

The FX-6100 stock cooler is a cheap one without copper heat pipes. Looks similar to the one that came with my old Athlon II X4.

I wasn't able to get it to unlock to an FX-81XX

Didn't have much time to mess around but its running at 4.2Ghz on stock cooler and voltages (just upped the multi to 21x)


----------



## sharkattack99

is it true that if you want to OC this CPU you have to disable 4 of the 8 cores? so you only get 4 cores at 4.0ghz instead of 8 cores at 4.0ghz? thats kind of what put me off to it a little.


----------



## LukaTCE

WOW so many ppl bought this ..... when fix from AMD comming ? i saw on this forum there will be new stepping


----------



## sharkattack99

so you can OC all 8 cores, why would that seem like your stuck in the mud?


----------



## tw33k

I was wondering when you'd post in this thread trying to start an argument (so predictable). Nobody here cares that you think AMD is crap.

@everyone..just ignore him and hopefully he'll realise no one cares.


----------



## nolonger

Went to the store that told me they should arrive this week and the clerk told me it's next week for sure. I think it's so stupid I'm in Taipei, where all this stuff is designed, and I can't get it faster than you americans. I am jealous.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


This is a bulldozer owners club not SB is better or IB will be better or anything else.
If you do not own or do not intend to own a bulldozer CPU stay out of this thread. Simply as that


^This still applies^









Should get my FX 8150 within 30 days. But not where I intended to buy it from in the first place. So no discounts this time. oh well.. It's only money..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toddville393*


Why does CPUZ show them as FX-8130P and others just say AMD FX or AMD Bulldozer. I'm gonna have to call BS on somebody.....



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*


Yeah thats very odd, i just got mine in today and cpu-z says 8130p aswell, not sure what to think of it. It does say 8150 under specifications, but at the end it also has (ES) doesnt that mean engineering sample?... they better not have...!


like others already said but yeah there is a new version of cpu-z, mine was doing the same and couldnt read the NB speed either till i updated

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*


So whats an accurate program to monitor BD temps? i do get 42c with prime95 though.


amd recommends coretemp, idle temps arent as important and the higher temps thats why amd tunes the sensor that way


----------



## Ballistic Buddha

Mine just came in yesterday









BallisticBuddha - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2052025

That link is from when it was running stock, it's since been upped to 3.6GHz


----------



## Bradford1040

I still would like to know (please no remarks from intel fan boys) how is the 8120 vs the 8150 I can cancel my order of the 8150 and get the 8120, I have seen some bad reviews on the 8120 and some really good ones on the 8150, but I was under the belief that they were about the same chip just different factory multi and possible higher OC rating. I am on the fence as I don't want to wait till they get them in stock again (8150) and find out that I could of had the same thing with the 8120, so I guess I am asking if anyone can tell me from experience with the 8120 if it will do the same as the 8150 (Just like my buddies 955be gets the same as my 970be)

PS no more slander on AMD please if you are running a I5 or I7 as your sig rig and posting that this chip sucks or it is not worth the money you are in the wrong thread, as this is the owners club! PLEASE stop posting in here if you do not plan on making AMD your sig rig! You did not like it Fine, it under preformed Fine return it or sell it and stop bashing! I want to here what it is doing not what it isn't

I also don't care about power drain, I am not that worried about my electric bill lol, I don't understand how this got to be soooo important (I like my lights dimming when playing a game adds to the effect)


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15356162*
> I still would like to know (please no remarks from intel fan boys) how is the 8120 vs the 8150 I can cancel my order of the 8150 and get the 8120, I have seen some bad reviews on the 8120 and some really good ones on the 8150, but I was under the belief that they were about the same chip just different factory multi and possible higher OC rating. I am on the fence as I don't want to wait till they get them in stock again (8150) and find out that I could of had the same thing with the 8120, so I guess I am asking if anyone can tell me from experience with the 8120 if it will do the same as the 8150 (Just like my buddies 955be gets the same as my 970be)
> 
> PS no more slander on AMD please if you are running a I5 or I7 as your sig rig and posting that this chip sucks or it is not worth the money you are in the wrong thread, as this is the owners club! PLEASE stop posting in here if you do not plan on making AMD your sig rig! You did not like it Fine, it under preformed Fine return it or sell it and stop bashing! I want to here what it is doing not what it isn't
> 
> I also don't care about power drain, I am not that worried about my electric bill lol, I don't understand how this got to be soooo important (I like my lights dimming when playing a game adds to the effect)


It's really too early to say for sure, but it looks as if there isn't a substantial increase in overclocking headroom with the 8150. Essentially they are exactly the same processor, the 8150 is simply clocked a bit higher. Whether it is better binned, maybe, but probably not worth the price premium.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;15356190*
> It's really too early to say for sure, but it looks as if there isn't a substantial increase in overclocking headroom with the 8150. Essentially they are exactly the same processor, the 8150 is simply clocked a bit higher. Whether it is better binned, maybe, but probably not worth the price premium.


yeah I figured, I don't have the best luck when it comes to getting a good chip, lol I had to always add more volts than the next guy to get as far even on my intel chips! I know it is really early on in the game but was hoping to get one before the DEC21st date that Tiggerdirect has for my 8150


----------



## smithwilliam12

The hope to see some OCN user tests soon. Between an i3 or buying another TA890GXE and holding out till next winter, aka end of the world.


----------



## Bradford1040

plus has anyone tried this chip with windows 8 yet or even 8 period lol I was looking at one review that said it really came to life under Windows 8 but not sure if that was bs or not


----------



## Ecks9T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithwilliam12;15356262*
> The hope to see some OCN user tests soon. Between an i3 or buying another TA890GXE and holding out till next winter, aka end of the world.


this made me laugh. still waiting out for more BD benches from users. then i will debate whether or not i will get it.


----------



## Evil Penguin

About ~3 hours to go until I get my 8120 by mail.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15357372*
> About ~3 hours to go until I get my 8120 by mail.


Nice. That's what I'm thinking of getting in a couple of months, if it OCs close enough to the 8150.


----------



## Fr0sty

just a couple more days before i finally make it into the bd club


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15354929*
> That's pretty bad considering my 1090T got 7.0 at 4GHz while using up less electricity.


Lol yeah my 1100t would get 7.48 at 4255mhz


----------



## Tweeky

Some of you were wondering what the 8150 can do; that's the point, it can't do
See pictures below


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15357996*
> Some of you were wondering what the 8150 can do; that's the point, it can't do
> See pictures below


----------



## jck

Hey Evil...do me a favor?

Let me know if the seal on your 8120 is broken? And, where you got it from.

Just curious.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;15358181*
> Hey Evil...do me a favor?
> 
> Let me know if the seal on your 8120 is broken? And, where you got it from.
> 
> Just curious.


Will do.
UPS needs to hurry the hell up.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15357996*
> Some of you were wondering what the 8150 can do; that's the point, it can't do
> See pictures below


Since we're posting irrelevant screens everywhere I'll post this to even things out.










VenX air cooling. You might want to put something a lot colder on the 1090t if you wanna get over that.


----------



## jck

What is your TIM under that?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;15358181*
> Hey Evil...do me a favor?
> 
> Let me know if the seal on your 8120 is broken? And, where you got it from.
> 
> Just curious.


i'll post pics of mine too once i receive it ...

does it have anything to do with the newegg thread about the open seal around ocn ???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15358223*
> Since we're posting irrelevant screens everywhere I'll post this to even things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VenX air cooling. You might want to put something a lot colder on the 1090t if you wanna get over that.


the bulldozer architecture is deffinatly weird ... couple that with the rumor of messed up bios or some sort of bug ...

good to see some decent scores tho


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15358409*
> i'll post pics of mine too once i receive it ...
> 
> does it have anything to do with the newegg thread about the open seal around ocn ???


Yeah, but I'm not so curious about Newegg so much...as to if it's just 8150s or all FX.

Rumor was it was because of a BIOS update warning. Thing is, no retailer would have been required to put something like that in the CPU box.

I'm wondering, since someone else got a totally sealed 8120 from Fry's, if maybe it had more to do with the LCS.

I read earlier that only the 8150s were being packaged with a LCS unit. So if the 8120s come sealed and the 8150s are the ones reported open...this makes me think it's more having to do with a specific model than a product line.

Plus, I'd like to know how the 8120s OC under water and/or air...cause for the money if it OCs well, that's what I'll get.


----------



## Fr0sty

didnt we saw a special box for the liquid cooled special edition fx chip???

they would have to tell that it comes with a water cooler on the box ... and so should newegg and all ....

anyway .. ill update once i receive everything


----------



## jck

Very cool. I thought I read that only the 8150 was coming with the LCS tho. I could be wrong.

Plus, it would explain why Newegg priced it at $279. That's kinda steep when the MSRP was $245 on price per 1000 tray (as I was informed). Newegg always came in before near that MSRP before. The other $34 would explain the cost of a cheapo LCS being in the package.

Anyways...can't wait to see what results u guys get...


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;15358497*
> Yeah, but I'm not so curious about Newegg so much...as to if it's just 8150s or all FX.
> 
> Rumor was it was because of a BIOS update warning. Thing is, no retailer would have been required to put something like that in the CPU box.
> 
> I'm wondering, since someone else got a totally sealed 8120 from Fry's, if maybe it had more to do with the LCS.
> 
> I read earlier that only the 8150s were being packaged with a LCS unit. So if the 8120s come sealed and the 8150s are the ones reported open...this makes me think it's more having to do with a specific model than a product line.
> 
> Plus, I'd like to know how the 8120s OC under water and/or air...cause for the money if it OCs well, that's what I'll get.


my 8150 came from newegg on the 13th and the tin box was sealed i checked


----------



## pioneerisloud

Only warning, keep the Intel trolling out of this thread. This thread has nothing to do with Intel, so leave it that way.


----------



## magicmike

My 8120 is in the mail, and when it arrives i'll need a few days before I can start overclocking it and benching it. Should be looking at some numbers from me middle of next week.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15358223*
> Since we're posting irrelevant screens everywhere I'll post this to even things out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VenX air cooling. You might want to put something a lot colder on the 1090t if you wanna get over that.


Sweet, is that overclock stable? Finally a benchmark result I can relate to my max cinebench score of 7.11pts.

Thanks advance!


----------



## el gappo

It passed the bench, that's stable enough









This is a "stable" run.


----------



## andrews2547

4.9GHz Stable







What are the temps, CPU cooler and motherboard?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;15359434*
> Only warning, keep the Intel trolling out of this thread. This thread has nothing to do with Intel, so leave it that way.


Thankyou Pio.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Evil Penguin's 8120/UD7 review coming up soon!

















No broken seal as far as I can tell.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15359769*
> 4.9GHz Stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the temps, CPU cooler and motherboard?


59°C, VenamousX, CHV







Pretty sure it did some damage tho, it was fine on air but ln2 performance was disgusting then it died. Definitely some weird degradation going on with these chips at high volts.

Eh.. Gotta check these things


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


59Â°C, VenamousX, CHV







Pretty sure it did some damage tho, it was fine on air but ln2 performance was disgusting then it died. Definitely some weird degradation going on with these chips at high volts.

Eh.. Gotta check these things










Erm, you think it degraded under the air cooling, which affected the ln2 performance or the other way around?

How high did you take the voltage under air?


----------



## el gappo

Just that 1.52 with llc overshoot etc. I think high voltage and benching on air is putting a dent in sub zero performance. We've heard similar things with high ln2 voltage effecting Lhe performance too so.. Time will tell.

For now I would keep voltage well under 1.5. Don't have any more chips to kill in proving this theory, one is enough for me.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Wow, that was very fast. I know "other guys" chips will degrade on 32nm with that high of voltage too, folders see it happen with even less volts.

But I haven't heard of it degrading that fast, what temp monitoring program were you using?

Do you think HTT or cpuNB voltage/clocks played any role in it degrading?


----------



## Schmuckley

wait a min..wait a MIN! what was that RAM mhz gappo posted?







..let's all take a step back and look at that..that's quite interesting..oy killed the chip..what was the max volts? was that NOT RAM @ 2500 MHZ?? :







: world record?


----------



## el gappo

Nope, they were near stock. 1.3 cpu-nb at most.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15360384*
> Nope, they were near stock. 1.3 cpu-nb at most.


Wow...









How long did you have your chip for, a few weeks? Were you running it +1.5v very long?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15360225*
> 59°C, VenamousX, CHV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it did some damage tho, it was fine on air but ln2 performance was disgusting then it died. Definitely some weird degradation going on with these chips at high volts.
> 
> Eh.. Gotta check these things


These chips are 32nm you will have to be gentle with them
AMD has not perfected their 32nm process yet
The chip that took the record was the very best chip in the hole stack
All of the Bulldozer chip are the same how they test is the label they get
If they test good they get 8150 label if they test better than good then there saved for the 8170 label ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Since we're posting irrelevant screens everywhere I'll post this to even things out.










VenX air cooling. You might want to put something a lot colder on the 1090t if you wanna get over that.


Nice! how high did it go for a 24/7 oc?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Yeah, but I'm not so curious about Newegg so much...as to if it's just 8150s or all FX.

Rumor was it was because of a BIOS update warning. Thing is, no retailer would have been required to put something like that in the CPU box.

I'm wondering, since someone else got a totally sealed 8120 from Fry's, if maybe it had more to do with the LCS.

I read earlier that only the 8150s were being packaged with a LCS unit. So if the 8120s come sealed and the 8150s are the ones reported open...this makes me think it's more having to do with a specific model than a product line.

Plus, I'd like to know how the 8120s OC under water and/or air...cause for the money if it OCs well, that's what I'll get.


Nope 8150s only have the cpu and stock amd cooler, looks bigger than a stock 1100t cooler. I got mine from microcenter on sale for pick up $250, thanks to california tax was still $280 though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Just that 1.52 with llc overshoot etc. I think high voltage and benching on air is putting a dent in sub zero performance. We've heard similar things with high ln2 voltage effecting Lhe performance too so.. Time will tell.

For now I would keep voltage well under 1.5. Don't have any more chips to kill in proving this theory, one is enough for me.


Wait you killed an 8120/8150? Does the warranty cover this? lol, well im not over 1.5v but they clearly make this for overclockers, would suck if they try to deny any warranty if the chip keeps a history some how.


----------



## Schmuckley

shh..tell them you never over clocked it














btw..this is very disappointing







my 965 has survived through...1.8v torture..+being hooked up to a psu i killed..mobo died..other mobo died..sandy bridge chip died..(and the psu) dropped in into the 990 fx..and voila! still kickin'! AMD hasn't taken much of a forward step,it seems


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


wait a min..wait a MIN! what was that RAM mhz gappo posted?







..let's all take a step back and look at that..that's quite interesting..oy killed the chip..what was the max volts? was that NOT RAM @ 2500 MHZ?? :







: world record?


Lol it is 2500 but far from a WR, bulldozers memory controller is awesome


----------



## valvehead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


These chips are 32nm you will have to be gentle with them



Seriously though, and with all due respect, you guys need to be careful with how much you push your volts on these new chips. GF's 32nm process is still quite new, and it's not clear yet how durable it is. It would be awful if a lot of reports came in of BD owners killing their CPUs.









Is there a detailed tech spec sheet of the new CPUs somewhere? I can't seem to find it on AMD's site. I'm curious if they publish the max voltages and temperatures.


----------



## Tweeky

http://products.amd.com/en-us/deskto...False&f12=True


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valvehead*











Seriously though, and with all due respect, you guys need to be careful with how much you push your volts on these new chips. GF's 32nm process is still quite new, and it's not clear yet how durable it is. It would be awful if a lot of reports came in of BD owners killing their CPUs.









Is there a detailed tech spec sheet of the new CPUs somewhere? I can't seem to find it on AMD's site. I'm curious if they publish the max voltages and temperatures.


Hopefully when amd ditches GloFo They can start pushing some better chip's.
Im still looking to get a fx.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


These chips are 32nm you will have to be gentle with them
AMD has not perfected their 32nm process yet
The chip that took the record was the very best chip in the hole stack
All of the Bulldozer chip are the same how they test is the label they get
If they test good they get 8150 label if they test better than good then there saved for the 8170 label ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


shh..tell them you never over clocked it














btw..this is very disappointing







my 965 has survived through...1.8v torture..+being hooked up to a psu i killed..mobo died..other mobo died..sandy bridge chip died..(and the psu) dropped in into the 990 fx..and voila! still kickin'! AMD hasn't taken much of a forward step,it seems










45nm vs 32nm as transistors get smaller, they are easier to break. As long as transistors get smaller, they are never going to see a "step forward".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Lol it is 2500 but far from a WR, bulldozers memory controller is awesome










dayyyyyum sooooonnnnnnn

I wonder what it does with mah hypers i no longer use....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


Hopefully when amd ditches GloFo They can start pushing some better chip's.
Im still looking to get a fx.


I highly doubt changing foundries will help....

In other news, my 8150 showed up, i can confirm, all seals in tact from Tigerdirect:


----------



## motoray

So how many of u guys who bought one are satisfied with the decision?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


In other news, my 8150 showed up, i can confirm, all seals in tact from Tigerdirect:


Have you decided on what motherboard to use in conjunction with that 8150. I'm considering going with a Crosshair V Formula if and when I pursue a Bulldozer build.


----------



## Disturbed117

Im tempted to go ahead and order me an am3+ board, so far i like the msi 990fx and asrock boards


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motoray*


So how many of u guys who bought one are satisfied with the decision?


I saw no performance gain from my 1100t, and if i use the benchmarks as an indication, its less performance than my overclocked 1100T, i havent done enough gaming to say it was less, equal or more performance, with only one video card i doubt the cpu will make a difference







lol I just bought it to play with a new cpu to overclock without having to buy a new motherboard too


----------



## Blueduck3285

How does that beast fold? 5.0Ghz with BigAdv would be sick, especially seeing as how I could run Bigs on my x6 at 4G's and meet the deadlines.

I am planning on going bulldozer, a bit further down the line when they come out with BDx2 8core.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


http://products.amd.com/en-us/deskto...False&f12=True


I think I found that before. Is there not something more detailed?

Also, is that 61C max for T-case or T-junction?

I've pretty much decided on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 to upgrade my old P4/875P home sever. However, I'm still trying to decide between an 8120 and a 1090T. It'll be running Debian, and I want to fold on it since it will be on 24/7 anyway.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


I saw no performance gain from my 1100t, and if i use the benchmarks as an indication, its less performance than my overclocked 1100T, i havent done enough gaming to say it was less, equal or more performance, with only one video card i doubt the cpu will make a difference







lol I just bought it to play with a new cpu to overclock without having to buy a new motherboard too


It's a brand new architecture that is forward looking. You have to give it time to mature and have software optimized and functioning properly. Windows 8 in addition will make better use of the OS thread scheduler. This architecture is in it's infancy given time it will see improved performance and usage of the architecture.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valvehead*


I think I found that before. Is there not something more detailed?

Also, is that 61C max for T-case or T-junction?

I've pretty much decided on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 to upgrade my old P4/875P home sever. However, I'm still trying to decide between an 8120 and a 1090T. It'll be running Debian, and I want to fold on it since it will be on 24/7 anyway.


Dont the new FX's have a higher thermal max?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valvehead*


I think I found that before. Is there not something more detailed?

Also, is that 61C max for T-case or T-junction?

I've pretty much decided on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 to upgrade my old P4/875P home sever. However, I'm still trying to decide between an 8120 and a 1090T. It'll be running Debian, and I want to fold on it since it will be on 24/7 anyway.


I happen to have the UD7 and the 8120.
Guess I'll let you know how it goes.

Right now I'm installing drivers and whatnot. 
Can't wait to overclock!


----------



## Tweeky

A bed time story
First they dump out a ben of chips
Then they try to unlock the cores if 6 cores unlock it becomes a 6000 series chip
If 8 cores unlock then it becomes an 8000 series
Then they take the 8000 series and test them to see if they spuder if not they become 8150 series
Then they push 8150 even higher if they still do not spuder they set them aside for 8170 chips to come out in 2012
Thats why they call it mass production
As they go through the pile not many chips will make it to the 8170 label


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *45nm*


It's a brand new architecture that is forward looking. You have to give it time to mature and have software optimized and functioning properly. Windows 8 in addition will make better use of the OS thread scheduler. This architecture is in it's infancy given time it will see improved performance and usage of the architecture.


I agree, either cpu was overkill for me but i love it


----------



## Demonkev666

someone run AID64 on a module with a the other core disabled please and thank you.
preferably at stock


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I've already posted earlier but I am just adding my proof of ownership with cpuz link...

mikezachlowe2004 / AMD FX-8120 / MSI 990FXA GD-80 / http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2053393

The reason I have attached the screen shot like this is because I have 3 monitors and the screen shot is too wide and its way too small when i upload it.

I am still having problems with the correct temps. When I put a load on the BD, AMD overdrive says that it is 39.0C when my mobo says 49.0C. This is a big difference with temps at that range. Can anyone elaborate? I understood earlier that people were saying that the accuracy is way off at idle but these temps are still way of full load.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Evil Penguin

...and this is what happens when a board with horrible vdrop (UD7) is paired with an overclocked 8120.









1.520v idle to as low as 1.360v load. 
The CPU downlocked to 2.8 GHz throughout the test.
If anyone that works for GB is reading this, please pass the word to release the new BIOS with LLC to the public ASAP.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*


I've already posted earlier but I am just adding my proof of ownership with cpuz link...

mikezachlowe2004 / AMD FX-8120 / MSI 990FXA GD-80 / http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2053393

The reason I have attached the screen shot like this is because I have 3 monitors and the screen shot is too wide and its way too small when i upload it.

I am still having problems with the correct temps. When I put a load on the BD, AMD overdrive says that it is 39.0C when my mobo says 49.0C. This is a big difference with temps at that range. Can anyone elaborate? I understood earlier that people were saying that the accuracy is way off at idle but these temps are still way of full load.

Thanks for the input.


Sounds like the thermal difference we dealt with the Phen2's


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*


I've already posted earlier but I am just adding my proof of ownership with cpuz link...

mikezachlowe2004 / AMD FX-8120 / MSI 990FXA GD-80 / http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2053393

The reason I have attached the screen shot like this is because I have 3 monitors and the screen shot is too wide and its way too small when i upload it.

I am still having problems with the correct temps. When I put a load on the BD, AMD overdrive says that it is 39.0C when my mobo says 49.0C. This is a big difference with temps at that range. Can anyone elaborate? I understood earlier that people were saying that the accuracy is way off at idle but these temps are still way of full load.

Thanks for the input.


There is a program in Win 7 called Snipping Tool that will let you snip out the part you want and then save the snip to desktop

AMD overdrive show the core temp and mobo shows cpu temps there is normally about 10 C difference

At this time I would not let ether go over 61 C
In a few day or weeks more info will be available


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


There is a program in Win 7 called Snipping Tool that will let you snip out the part you want and then save the snip to desktop

AMD overdrive show the core temp and mobo shows cpu temps there is normally about 10 C difference

At this time I would not let ether go over 61 C
In a few day or weeks more info will be available


Isn't the Thermal Max higher, that was the Phen2's max.


----------



## Edgemeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valvehead*


Also, is that 61C max for T-case or T-junction?.


I haven't looked at docs for Zambezi but since the AMD64 (K8) AMD has been using T-Case to rate the max temp of their CPUs, in AOD it is usually displayed in the first temp value named "TmpIn1". It is best to use the health monitoring software that is on the CD included with your motherboard first, then compare those values to AOD or whatever you want to use.

Also some people seem to think when in the BIOS the CPU is idle but it is actually under a small load, CPU temps in BIOS will normally be higher then idle temps in the OS so you really can't compare the two.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Isn't the Thermal Max higher, that was the Phen2's max.


amd has set 61 c for the 8150 and 8120


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valvehead*


Also, is that 61C max for T-case or T-junction?


T-case

T-junction for AMD CPUs have always been around 92*C to 115*C


----------



## valvehead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


T-case

T-junction for AMD CPUs have always been around 92*C to 115*C


That's what I figured. 61C max for T-junction would be absurdly low.

Pardon my lack of knowledge of AMD hardware. I have never owned an AMD CPU, so I haven't really examined the specs much before.


----------



## 66racer

Has anyone tried gaming yet with an fx-8xxx? I dont know if its mental but i swear crysis 2 levels are taking longer to load. Dont see any game performance loss though


----------



## Flippy125

So I receives my 8120 today... It was defective and I had to disable two out of 8 cores to even be able to log in. It is already packed up for RMA with Newegg. I most likely won't be able to play with it for another week since they are still out of stock. When I was in the BIOS I did notice an option under CPU settings for HPC (High Performance Computing) which was defaulted to disabled. Can someone please enable this and run a few benchmarks and see if it gives much of a boost?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flippy125*


So I receives my 8120 today... It was defective and I had to disable two out of 8 cores to even be able to log in. It is already packed up for RMA with Newegg. I most likely won't be able to play with it for another week since they are still out of stock. When I was in the BIOS I did notice an option under CPU settings for HPC (High Performance Computing) which was defaulted to disabled. Can someone please enable this and run a few benchmarks and see if it gives much of a boost?


Yeah i was playing with it and saw no difference, not in oc capability or numbers, its currently enabled on mine, when I googled it yesterday it mostly brought up foreign discussion about it so I couldnt read it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*


someone run AID64 on a module with a the other core disabled please and thank you.
preferably at stock


My bios version only allows to disable modules which is actually an unofficial bios release, the newest unofficial allows for actual cores to be disabled within modules but no boot anytime I tried to disable 2 of the 8 cores.

What I saw when I had cores 7 and 8 disabled was lower performance. There is no point at the moment to run less cores even if it gives you another 500mhz since it still carries over the poor performance.

I only game and use the internet, so overall the computer feels the same except I swear levels in crysis 2 load slower. I never timed it previously but it really seems around the 80-90% mark of loading a level it takes noticably longer (maybe 15 seconds?) Again i stress i didnt time the before and after. can all be in my head for all i know but i kinda doubt it


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flippy125*


So I receives my 8120 today... It was defective and I had to disable two out of 8 cores to even be able to log in. It is already packed up for RMA with Newegg. I most likely won't be able to play with it for another week since they are still out of stock. When I was in the BIOS I did notice an option under CPU settings for HPC (High Performance Computing) which was defaulted to disabled. Can someone please enable this and run a few benchmarks and see if it gives much of a boost?


did you update your bios?


----------



## Flippy125

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


did you update your bios?


Yes, I tried it on both 0810 and 0705. Both did the same thing


----------



## pwnzilla61

Still messing with the overclock just farted around for a bit will get into more this week. I did get 4.8 but blue screened 5 min into prime95. probably just not enough volts, im still a noob at this.


----------



## 66racer

Here is what I feel comfortable 24/7 with on the 8150. It can bench at 5Ghz but too much heat to keep it there.


----------



## Redwoodz

Anyone ran Geekbench 2.2 yet? I'm thinking BD should do well.
http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61;15363754*
> Still messing with the overclock just farted around for a bit will get into more this week. I did get 4.8 but blue screened 5 min into prime95. probably just not enough volts, im still a noob at this.


May I suggest you monitor your temperatures very closely while running prime95


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redwoodz;15367579*
> Anyone ran Geekbench 2.2 yet? I'm thinking BD should do well.
> http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/


Bulldozer @ 5ghz
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/499638

2500k @ 5ghz
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/394910

1090t @ 5ghz
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/260183

BD run wasn't tweaked or anything but for a ballpark figure ^^ between 11 and 11.5K. I like geekbench but it varies so much between runs it's ridiculous.


----------



## victorzamora

I'm about to order a Fx4100 and am really excited about it. We'll see what it does. Hopefully, I'll have it in a 700D with a custom WC loop on a 990FXA-UD3. Problem is the ram: 8GB 1333 CL9. It seems like BD really benefits from fast ram. I guess I'll be OC'ing it


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora;15367744*
> I'm about to order a Fx4100 and am really excited about it. We'll see what it does. Hopefully, I'll have it in a 700D with a custom WC loop on a 990FXA-UD3. Problem is the ram: 8GB 1333 CL9. It seems like BD really benefits from fast ram. I guess I'll be OC'ing it


congrats I am interested in what a 4100 and 6100 will do. I am still have not decided if I should keep what I have @ 4.1 or go with a bulldozer cpu.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15367739*
> Bulldozer @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/499638
> 
> 2500k @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/394910
> 
> 1090t @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/260183
> 
> BD run wasn't tweaked or anything but for a ballpark figure ^^ between 11 and 11.5K. I like geekbench but it varies so much between runs it's ridiculous.


Thanks for the info
I was thinking about putting my 1090 back in but then I would have nothing new to play with








:thinking:


----------



## jck

Thanks for all the info guys.

I am definitely waiting til the after-Christmas sales to get an FX and AM3+ mobo. To me, it looks like a non-fatal OC on these will be about 4.8-4.9GHz w/vcore of about 1.45-1.49v under water.

Plus, it looks like the claim that AMD had vendors open all the 81xx CPUs was a myth.

I appreciate the info and pics. You guys helped me immensely.


----------



## victorzamora

I'll post results once I get it and start benchmarking it. Then I'll run different OC settings and do it again. I'll just have to figure out which benchmarking tools are hindered by crap GPU's. I have a pretty crappy GPU that'll be in the rig until around Christmas.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15367739*
> Bulldozer @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/499638
> 
> 2500k @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/394910
> 
> 1090t @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/260183
> 
> BD run wasn't tweaked or anything but for a ballpark figure ^^ between 11 and 11.5K. I like geekbench but it varies so much between runs it's ridiculous.


That was fast! Looks like NB could go higher, so could expect another 500 or so points at least, hopefully more, pretty much on par with the 1090T. Thanks!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15367739*
> Bulldozer @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/499638
> 
> 2500k @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/394910
> 
> 1090t @ 5ghz
> http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/260183
> 
> BD run wasn't tweaked or anything but for a ballpark figure ^^ between 11 and 11.5K. I like geekbench but it varies so much between runs it's ridiculous.


What kind of cooling are you running? What temps too? I have felt nervous about pushing this CPU too hard

Thanks


----------



## rx7racer

Well i am kinda bored of SB so I grabbed an AMD FX 6100 and for mb I chose the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4, figured that was a decent one without too much gimmicky crap on it. Not to mention for the price I preferred it's pwm design.

Just waiting on getting an AM3 bracket for my Megahalems then I'll be able to post up some horrible #'s from it.







Didn't figure it was worth the hassle of playing with the stock cooler after looking at it.

I sure hope I did guess and assume right, that an AM2/AM2+ and AM3 will work with AM3+? I haven't played or even gave so much as a thought to play with AMD since teh sckt 754 days, so this should be fun.

so, rx7racer-FX 6100-AsRock 990FX EX4- proof.

I'm assuming I'm just boned if AsRock can't handle FX outta the box as I have no other AMD cpu's. Can anyone confirm that AsRock 990FX EX4 can at least boot with BD, it's only the 6100 so I'm assuming yes since some did reviews with the 8150 in.


----------



## jck

I was told, in the Bulldozer Blog thread, that the AM3 bracket for my H50 would work with AM3+. Can't remember by whom, though.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;15368984*
> I was told, in the Bulldozer Blog thread, that the AM3 bracket for my H50 would work with AM3+. Can't remember by whom, though.


If i recall AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+ can all use the same brackets.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;15368984*
> I was told, in the Bulldozer Blog thread, that the AM3 bracket for my H50 would work with AM3+. Can't remember by whom, though.


Sweet, that's what I was thinking as they haven't really done anything crazy to their mounting area.

Also, my 6100 came yesterday unopened and I got it from Newegg, I know you asked about the 8*** but just thought I'd throw it out there for ya.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15369025*
> Sweet, that's what I was thinking as they haven't really done anything crazy to their mounting area.
> 
> Also, my 6100 came yesterday unopened and I got it from Newegg, I know you asked about the 8*** but just thought I'd throw it out there for ya.


The ASrock 990 should push that CPU just fine.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15369025*
> Sweet, that's what I was thinking as they haven't really done anything crazy to their mounting area.
> 
> Also, my 6100 came yesterday unopened and I got it from Newegg, I know you asked about the 8*** but just thought I'd throw it out there for ya.


Cool. That helps knowing that it wasn't all FX. thanks


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;15368984*
> I was told, in the Bulldozer Blog thread, that the AM3 bracket for my H50 would work with AM3+. Can't remember by whom, though.


It works


----------



## ht_addict

Just ordered a FX-8150 and ASrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional. Now the wait begins


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15368901*
> Well i am kinda bored of SB so I grabbed an AMD FX 6100 and for mb I chose the Asrock 990FX Extreme 4, figured that was a decent one without too much gimmicky crap on it. Not to mention for the price I preferred it's pwm design.
> 
> Just waiting on getting an AM3 bracket for my Megahalems then I'll be able to post up some horrible #'s from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't figure it was worth the hassle of playing with the stock cooler after looking at it.
> 
> I sure hope I did guess and assume right, that an AM2/AM2+ and AM3 will work with AM3+? I haven't played or even gave so much as a thought to play with AMD since teh sckt 754 days, so this should be fun.
> 
> so, rx7racer-FX 6100-AsRock 990FX EX4- awaiting proof.
> 
> I'm assuming I'm just boned if AsRock can't handle FX outta the box as I have no other AMD cpu's. Can anyone confirm that AsRock 990FX EX4 can at least boot with BD, it's only the 6100 so I'm assuming yes since some did reviews with the 8150 in.


Website says it does


----------



## Malcom28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;15369956*
> Just ordered a FX-8150 and ASrock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional. Now the wait begins


----------



## radaja

has anyone with a FX-41XX or FX-61XX tried to unlock to a FX-81XX model?
or has AMD shut the door on unlocking capabillities with these new chips?


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


has anyone with a FX-41XX or FX-61XX tried to unlock to a FX-81XX model?
or has AMD shut the door on unlocking capabillities with these new chips?


my 6100 wouldnt unlock


----------



## Sagittarius

grabbed fx 8150 now my computer is best but gives bsod when more than 4 core enabled why?


----------



## radaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


my 6100 wouldnt unlock


thanks for the info,sorry to hear about your chip.

i hope others post their findings,or if someone knows 100% about the unlocking capabillities please chime in


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagittarius;15370576*
> grabbed fx 8150 now my computer is best but gives bsod when more than 4 core enabled why?


Bios update?


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radaja*


thanks for the info,sorry to hear about your chip.

i hope others post their findings,or if someone knows 100% about the unlocking capabillities please chime in










I didnt expect it to especially since the 8-cores are in such short supply.


----------



## Bradford1040

Ok I want to understand why all the 8 cores are out of stock? what happened? I mean there are like very few real world reviews. I was even thinking of picking up a 1090t and canceling my 8150 order but then seen a bunch of good reviews along with some bad ones and I am still hopeful that it is just a driver/bios tweak

I have the 970BE and it only scores 5.00 in cinebench 64bit and seen that the 8120 scored in the 7~8's OC'ed and really was hoping to get better scaling on my sli for gaming

I know I mite be rambling, but I am really confused! I had it all figured out if this chip was going to preform as everyone thought. I am now on the fence should I just get a 1090T and oc it and be happy with that or does anyone think the 81** will beat the P II X6 for gaming


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


Ok I want to understand why all the 8 cores are out of stock? what happened? I mean there are like very few real world reviews. I was even thinking of picking up a 1090t and canceling my 8150 order but then seen a bunch of good reviews along with some bad ones and I am still hopeful that it is just a driver/bios tweak

I have the 970BE and it only scores 5.00 in cinebench 64bit and seen that the 8120 scored in the 7~8's OC'ed and really was hoping to get better scaling on my sli for gaming

I know I mite be rambling, but I am really confused! I had it all figured out if this chip was going to preform as everyone thought. I am now on the fence should I just get a 1090T and oc it and be happy with that or does anyone think the 81** will beat the P II X6 for gaming


I basically took it like this, it was clear it was better then my PII 955, so that was enough for me to take the upgrade. Plus im a gamer, not into all these CPU benchmarks, im into the gaming side of benchmarks and playing, all i got to say is, BIG improvement.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*


I basically took it like this, it was clear it was better then my PII 955, so that was enough for me to take the upgrade. Plus im a gamer, not into all these CPU benchmarks, im into the gaming side of benchmarks and playing, all i got to say is, BIG improvement.


Thanks, what games you play I have many but manly thinking of stalker and BF3 and GTA V which I already max the last one at 60fps avg but would love to see how much it increases the fps in games, that has been my main thing! I don't care about benches that much ether a few reflect what the chip will do in games 3dmark06 and heaven 2.1 plus game benches those are the ones I like to see. or will this chip not do any better than the 1090~1100T in games?


----------



## mystikalrush

I have no real comparison to Thuban chips, but my Denub was showing its age, at this point i could barly keep it at 3.8ghz without increasing the voltage like crazy just to get to 4. with this one im at 4.2 yet completely stock and stable. All those game benchmarks on my end went way up. I know BF3 will be the next big installment to tax the latest hardware and best of it BF3 likes BD architecture. Other then that i still play the old games like Tribes, CS:S, BF2, ten the new like BC2, Crysis 2, Dirt 3, and TF2, they all run great.


----------



## Nocturin

Maybe next year I shall join this club. We shall see.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


Thanks, what games you play I have many but manly thinking of stalker and BF3 and GTA V which I already max the last one at 60fps avg but would love to see how much it increases the fps in games, that has been my main thing! I don't care about benches that much ether a few reflect what the chip will do in games 3dmark06 and heaven 2.1 plus game benches those are the ones I like to see. or will this chip not do any better than the 1090~1100T in games?


I replaced my 1090 with a 8150 and the 8150 performance is very disappointing just my


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sagittarius*


grabbed fx 8150 now my computer is best but gives bsod when more than 4 core enabled why?


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/11...l#post15371871

Read what steak house posted, might be your issue, guess AMD is working on it


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I replaced my 1090 with a 8150 and the 8150 performance is very disappointing just my










Tweeky I think we might be in the same boat. Does it seem that games take longer to load? I only have crysis 2 on the computer right now and i swear while loading a single player stage I used to test gpu overclocks, I notice it takes noticably longer than my 1100, Dont know if its me or not.

WHat have you noticed?

Thanks


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Tweeky I think we might be in the same boat. Does it seem that games take longer to load? I only have crysis 2 on the computer right now and i swear while loading a single player stage I used to test gpu overclocks, I notice it takes noticably longer than my 1100, Dont know if its me or not.

WHat have you noticed?

Thanks


I haven't been able to oc any as I have stock cooler for now, but I can say I sure do feel or well notice a kinda more sluggish response from my 6100.

Which I wasn't expecting anything special anyway so don't think that, but switching between D and that AMD build, there is just a sluggishness to it.

And I will say so far, I have only seen my FX 6100 go to full tilt like a handful of times and only for a few seconds. Typically it goes to I wanna say 15x for 3GHz. Anyone notice BD keeping low clocks?

I'll be diving in the bios and play with some things, already disabled cnq etc.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


I haven't been able to oc any as I have stock cooler for now, but I can say I sure do feel or well notice a kinda more sluggish response from my 6100.

Which I wasn't expecting anything special anyway so don't think that, but switching between D and that AMD build, there is just a sluggishness to it.

And I will say so far, I have only seen my FX 6100 go to full tilt like a handful of times and only for a few seconds. Typically it goes to I wanna say 15x for 3GHz. Anyone notice BD keeping low clocks?

I'll be diving in the bios and play with some things, already disabled cnq etc.


Overclocking the cpu-nb a hair will give you that snap your looking for. The stock cooler should handle it no problem if thats all you do. You might not even need more voltage either since I noticed the memory controller seems way better than the previous cpu's


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Is crysis 2 on your ssd?

Mine takes about 8 seconds from resume game until I get in.

Bulldozer handles higher memory speeds better, but the cpuNB is just as slow as Phenom II, meaning high end ram is choked by it same as it was on Phenom II.


----------



## Schmuckley

Schmuckley-fx4100-sabertooth 990fx

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055340


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Tweeky I think we might be in the same boat. Does it seem that games take longer to load? I only have crysis 2 on the computer right now and i swear while loading a single player stage I used to test gpu overclocks, I notice it takes noticably longer than my 1100, Dont know if its me or not.

WHat have you noticed?

Thanks


I have my 8150 overclocked to 4270 @ 1.28 volts this is as high as my cooler will take it
The biggest thing I notice is when I run prime95 it just takes longer to go from test step to test step a lot longer
All of the benches I have run the 1090 beats the 8150 badly
My 1090 was overclocked to 4002 MHz with temp at 59 C on prime
My 8150 I was able to overclock to 4270 MHz with temps at 61 C on prime
The only change in the system is the cpu's See system below


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


I have my 8150 overclocked to 4270 this is as high as my cooler will take it
The biggest thing I notice is when I run prime95 it just takes longer to go from test step to test step
All of the benches I have run the 1090 beats the 8150 badly
My 1090 was overclocked to 4002 MHz with temp at 59 C on prime
My 8150 I was able to overclock to 4270 MHz with temps at 61 C on prime
The only change in the system is the cpu's


in technical specs Thuban has more L1 cache resource to use compared to Bulldozer.

did no one notice this ever ?


----------



## victorzamora

Alrighty guys, FX4100 CPU's are available here.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15350977*


re-posting for OP
http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2052160.png


----------



## Bradford1040

Well it seems I will be joining the owner thread a little sooner as I just got a 8150! I am going to post visible benchmarks from gaming benches to cpu based benches and even a few memory benches with screen shots

Now it will take the cpu a few days to get here(hoping my message to express mail got through) in which case Friday or at least Saturday I will install and do a base clock and upwards to I hope 4.8! Now I will do what others are not doing and that is post screen shots along with results

I will be using (on requests click on my steam link and see if I have a game that you know there is a bench for and I will add it)

Mafia2
Metro2033
GTA IV
Crysis 1
3Dmark06
3Dmark11
Heaven 2.1
Stalker
Arma 2

so if there are any others that anyone would like to see please let me know ASAP as I will be running these starting tomorrow night on the 970BE clocked at my sig settings and will do other settings if someone would like to get a Idea of what they would expect (mind you after many hours of this cpu running at these speeds, higher is not really in the mix anymore so clocks requests will have to be lower)


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15374403*
> Schmuckly-fx4100-sabertooth 990fx


happen to have CPUz validation?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15376641*
> re-posting for OP
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2052160.png


edit: NVM adding to op now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15377227*
> Well it seems I will be joining the owner thread a little sooner as I just got a 8150! I am going to post visible benchmarks from gaming benches to cpu based benches and even a few memory benches with screen shots
> 
> Now it will take the cpu a few days to get here(hoping my message to express mail got through) in which case Friday or at least Saturday I will install and do a base clock and upwards to I hope 4.8! Now I will do what others are not doing and that is post screen shots along with results
> 
> I will be using (on requests click on my steam link and see if I have a game that you know there is a bench for and I will add it)
> 
> Mafia2
> Metro2033
> GTA IV
> Crysis 1
> 3Dmark06
> 3Dmark11
> Heaven 2.1
> Stalker
> Arma 2
> 
> so if there are any others that anyone would like to see please let me know ASAP as I will be running these starting tomorrow night on the 970BE clocked at my sig settings and will do other settings if someone would like to get a Idea of what they would expect (mind you after many hours of this cpu running at these speeds, higher is not really in the mix anymore so clocks requests will have to be lower)


I'll probably be doing a comparison too once i get a board for mine. probably disable 2 of the modules, and test it against my 555BE both 4c/2m, and 2c/2m.

Then mabey i can dig out an X4 from somewhere and test that too.


----------



## Seronx

Can someone use IntelBurnTest 2.52 instead of LinX 0.6.4?
(or link to someone using IBT)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Patchers/Intel-Compiler-Patcher.shtml

McAfee didn't see anything and when you download it use this just in case


----------



## PizzaMan

Wow, over 400 posts and only 3 people have proofed to have a 8150.

I'm still raging mad at TigerDirect....


----------



## reflex99

I have mine....just no board....cant make validations without board sadly


----------



## reflex99

so goddamn artistic....


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15367716*
> May I suggest you monitor your temperatures very closely while running prime95


That could be the issue with the 4.8 oc but anything under that was fine, so is 60C really the highest to let these chips go?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;15377408*
> Wow, over 400 posts and only 3 people have proofed to have a 8150.
> 
> I'm still raging mad at TigerDirect....


what did tiger do to you? I am not happy with them myself, they let me pay for over night shipping on a chip they would not be able to deliver till dec 21st. But told me once it comes in it will be overnight-ed lol


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15377889*
> what did tiger do to you? I am not happy with them myself, they let me pay for over night shipping on a chip they would not be able to deliver till dec 21st. But told me once it comes in it will be overnight-ed lol


1. they cancelled his 8150 order because they went OOS

2. that's how all shipping works


----------



## denooch

Returned the 6core and got one of the last 8120's. Also picked up 2 x 4gb pny ddr3 memory. Need a :grouphug:motherboard that is plug and play with these cpus. i keep reading people getting stuck needing a BIOS update..... plz advise


----------



## reflex99

ASRock 990FX Extreme4 has been confirmed to work out of the box by other members in this thread.

On a related note:


----------



## Chuckclc

Got a board yet Reflex?


----------



## PolRoger

PolRoger/ 8150 /CHVF / http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055334

5.2GHz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056223

Cooling:TR Archon push/pull.


----------



## denooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15378023*
> ASRock 990FX Extreme4 has been confirmed to work out of the box by other members in this thread.
> 
> On a related note:


thanks. i have been trying to find some one with a previous gen am3 chip to let me borrow to do reflash but no one has it


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15378036*
> Got a board yet Reflex?


nope....

I think i embody AMD.....delays are fun!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;15378113*
> PolRoger/ 8150 /CHVF
> 
> Cooling:TR Archon push/pull.


cpuz plox?


----------



## PolRoger

@reflex99

http://www.overclock.net/15378113-post463.html


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15377227*
> Well it seems I will be joining the owner thread a little sooner as I just got a 8150! I am going to post visible benchmarks from gaming benches to cpu based benches and even a few memory benches with screen shots
> 
> Now it will take the cpu a few days to get here(hoping my message to express mail got through) in which case Friday or at least Saturday I will install and do a base clock and upwards to I hope 4.8! Now I will do what others are not doing and that is post screen shots along with results
> 
> I will be using (on requests click on my steam link and see if I have a game that you know there is a bench for and I will add it)
> 
> Mafia2
> Metro2033
> GTA IV
> Crysis 1
> 3Dmark06
> 3Dmark11
> Heaven 2.1
> Stalker
> Arma 2
> 
> so if there are any others that anyone would like to see please let me know ASAP as I will be running these starting tomorrow night on the 970BE clocked at my sig settings and will do other settings if someone would like to get a Idea of what they would expect (mind you after many hours of this cpu running at these speeds, higher is not really in the mix anymore so clocks requests will have to be lower)


Could you do Bad Company 2? Your rig is nearly identical to the set up I am considering... maybe not Bulldozer, but maybe if the SLI scaling is nice.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15377912*
> 1. they cancelled his 8150 order because they went OOS
> 
> 2. that's how all shipping works


Um no thats not how all shipping works as I just canceled my order:teaching:

And #2 nice to answer me with such respect, I was only asking as I didn't see what happened to him from TD and was relay interested in what they did!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;15378177*
> Could you do Bad Company 2? Your rig is nearly identical to the set up I am considering... maybe not Bulldozer, but maybe if the SLI scaling is nice.


Yes but I don't think they have a benchmark do they? I have never seen it if they do, but if you want me to run fraps or something before and after

I want to help people make there minds up about if they want to spend there money on it, as it seems that most are not doing that lately, I and a friend started the sabertooth 990fx club like two days after release cause no one was posting if it was a good board or not! we posted both trial and error plus even came up with our own (mess up but worked lol) modded driver to allow sli, which was not available on release day or even a weeks after. I will do my best to help others as always, and if you have any other suggestions that you want to see feel free


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15377889*
> what did tiger do to you? I am not happy with them myself, they let me pay for over night shipping on a chip they would not be able to deliver till dec 21st. But told me once it comes in it will be overnight-ed lol


Yea man, same thing happened to me. I ordered next day shipping at 7:30am(eastern) on the 12th. I cancelled my order and will never order from Tiger again. I do not agree with their business practice of selling more then they have in stock.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Here's BD being awesome in my computer:









Here I was blaming my video cards (all three of them showing desktop artifacts).
Then I blamed the motherboard.
Then I read this article:
http://scalibq.wordpress.com/2011/10/19/amd-bulldozer-can-it-get-even-worse/


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15379853*
> Here's BD being awesome in my computer:


101, generally means more vCore


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;15379880*
> 101, generally means more vCore


I'm not overclocking at all.
Take a look at my updated post.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15379909*
> I'm not overclocking at all.
> Take a look at my updated post.


Interesting. Try increasing vCore anyway and see if you can reproduce it.


----------



## Nephrahim

Hrrmmm, does this mean the bad (As in worse then the best) chips are undervolted at stock?

That's not a great sign. AMD might have pushed them too hard to try and increase performance.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Interesting. Try increasing vCore anyway and see if you can reproduce it.


No change.


----------



## Arimis5226

I'm not sure this is a vcore issue at stock. 
Read this:
http://scalibq.wordpress.com/2011/10...et-even-worse/


----------



## Nephrahim

Honestly? If you bought it I'd just send it back at this point. Why potently void a warranty over what could very easily just be a bad chip.


----------



## Nephrahim

What are you doing when it crashes? OS loading? Stress test?


----------



## Schmuckley

i've never experienced anything like this..every bsod is different..ones i've never seen before..think i'm running with "if problems continue,disable or remove any newly installed hardware or software"i'd like to find something good about this platformm..yeah! ok..i got the fx4100 and..1.49v applied(4900mhz) and max temp on load is 37c


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephrahim;15380092*
> What are you doing when it crashes? OS loading? Stress test?


Something as simple as a YouTube video.


----------



## Flippy125

I was getting that error when I could actually get windows to even log in. Hopefully the RMA fixes it

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## jck

Scary. Did this happen from the initial install? Or, after overclocking?

Wonder if this is a symptom of degradation, or a flaw with the process.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Something as simple as a YouTube video.


try right-clicking the settings on a youtube video..and disable hardware acceleration..you gotta do it quick..before the bsod..might take a few tries..but it's doable


----------



## Nephrahim

Hopefully AMD tracks down what's causing it and can fix it.

For moment though.... Yeah, I'd get ready to just send it back.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


I'm not overclocking at all. 
Take a look at my updated post.


I thought people had been complaining about boards with really crappy vdroop causing the BSODs. Also reports that a BIOS update would fix it. Just what I've read, not sure if accurate.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


I thought people had been complaining about boards with really crappy vdroop causing the BSODs. Also reports that a BIOS update would fix it. Just what I've read, not sure if accurate.


I remember reading a review where they saw significant vdroop, and then set some offset that made up for it.

Can't remember where, but there was a BIOS adjustment someone said you can make to compensate.

If that's the issue, I wouldn't be surprised. I was shocked how much voltage varies when I OCed my i7 and my PII x6.


----------



## reflex99

Gonna guess that in trying to make up performance by pushing higher clocks, but not wanting to run too hot, not enough vcore is applied.

just a hypothesis.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


Well it seems I will be joining the owner thread a little sooner as I just got a 8150! I am going to post visible benchmarks from gaming benches to cpu based benches and even a few memory benches with screen shots

Now it will take the cpu a few days to get here(hoping my message to express mail got through) in which case Friday or at least Saturday I will install and do a base clock and upwards to I hope 4.8! Now I will do what others are not doing and that is post screen shots along with results

I will be using (on requests click on my steam link and see if I have a game that you know there is a bench for and I will add it)

Mafia2 
Metro2033
GTA IV
Crysis 1
3Dmark06
3Dmark11
Heaven 2.1
Stalker 
Arma 2

so if there are any others that anyone would like to see please let me know ASAP as I will be running these starting tomorrow night on the 970BE clocked at my sig settings and will do other settings if someone would like to get a Idea of what they would expect (mind you after many hours of this cpu running at these speeds, higher is not really in the mix anymore so clocks requests will have to be lower)


yeah test setting affinity to every other core. on some games like GTA:IV

first try [*0*-1][*2*-3][*4*-5][[*6*-7]

and then [*0*-1][2-*3*][*4*-5][6-*7*]

i know you probably won't be able to disable them in bios like that so. it's a another way to test.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*


That could be the issue with the 4.8 oc but anything under that was fine, so is 60C really the highest to let these chips go?


AMD has set the max temp to 61 c


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Here's BD being awesome in my computer:









Here I was blaming my video cards (all three of them showing desktop artifacts). 
Then I blamed the motherboard.
Then I read this article:
http://scalibq.wordpress.com/2011/10...et-even-worse/



BSOD codes for overclockingk42rb
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*


yeah test setting affinity to every other core. on some games like GTA:IV

first try [*0*-1][*2*-3][*4*-5][[*6*-7]

and then [*0*-1][2-*3*][*4*-5][6-*7*]

i know you probably won't be able to disable them in bios like that so. it's a another way to test.


Kinda confused, I don't have it yet so it mite make more sense when I get it. But could you explain it a little different maybe I am just having a blonde moment lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


Honestly? If you bought it I'd just send it back at this point. Why potently void a warranty over what could very easily just be a bad chip.


+1 its obviously defective

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


Kinda confused, I don't have it yet so it mite make more sense when I get it. But could you explain it a little different maybe I am just having a blonde moment lol


Since BD has 4 modules there are speculations that running 1 core per module will increase speeds, but honestly it always benched behind all 4 cores, might be more efficient/cooler operating when compared to a phenom ii x4 but I like using all 8 cores.

Asus has it under the advanced- cpu section. At first they only allowed to disable a module, but later beta bios's allowed for disabling the actual core desired. That was with the chv, hope the sabertooth has it too.

Would be interesting how it works though with FPS benchmarking though


----------



## Evil Penguin

So you all think the CPU is broken?
Could honestly be fixed with a BIOS update.


----------



## FlanK3r

Joining to CLUB....to time, only with FX-8120 95W version.....8150s are on the way







...









stable OC, aircooled Noctua NH-D14









more coming ,-)


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


Joining to CLUB....to time, only with FX-8120 95W version.....8150s are on the way







...









stable OC, aircooled Noctua NH-D14









more coming ,-)


Please now run prime95 blend at those settings and cooler and see how long it will last ?
If you cannot run Prime95 at those setting for stability what good are they ?


----------



## FlanK3r

now I have not time, cause Im working...This is really not the highest clock for my R11.5....but stable 30mins in PRIME (more I tested not). Give me week or so. If you are temps under 60C, u are winner with higher OC at FX. All problems are bad VRM area and PSU or bad temps. For limit CPU u need temps *under 60C (the best max up to 55C)* (TjMax is 90C!!!)


----------



## jojoenglish85

Damn all these people complaining about BD, if you don't like yours, then im sure there are those of us that will gladly take it off your hands lol.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


Kinda confused, I don't have it yet so it mite make more sense when I get it. But could you explain it a little different maybe I am just having a blonde moment lol


just think of the numbers in side the [X-X] are two cores in one module.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*


Damn all these people complaining about BD, if you don't like yours, then im sure there are those of us that will gladly take it off your hands lol.


I would, I'd go get a PO box an erraythang.


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


Please now run prime95 blend at those settings and cooler and see how long it will last ?
If you cannot run Prime95 at those setting for stability what good are they ?


What? Seriously. What do you mean?

Unless you spend all day running prime95, I imagine they'd be good for quite a bit. You can jack up the speed on gpu's to run games smoother... doesn't mean you'll sit there burning up your gpu all day long with Furmark. If it's stable enough to run cinebench, it's stable enough.


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


So you all think the CPU is broken?
Could honestly be fixed with a BIOS update.


Entirely possible. And if there is a large batch that has something wrong with it they can't fix, they will probably recall or something.

I just know if I had bought a chip that blue screened at stock, I would not be pleased.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


Entirely possible. And if there is a large batch that has something wrong with it they can't fix, they will probably recall or something.

I just know if I had bought a chip that blue screened at stock, I would not be pleased.


First I blamed the video cards then my motherboard.
Neither gave me these problems before installing BD.
I'll be emailing AMD very soon.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15385859*
> First I blamed the video cards then my motherboard.
> Neither gave me these problems before installing BD.
> I'll be emailing AMD very soon.


Yeah I would, besides you should be able to get a warranty return from where you bought it, retail stores usually at least 15 days on cpu's and places like newegg do 30days. If your worried about being without a cpu I would go straight to amd but who knows if they put you in the front or back of the line since they are sold out everywhere.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971;15385495*
> What? Seriously. What do you mean?
> 
> Unless you spend all day running prime95, I imagine they'd be good for quite a bit. You can jack up the speed on gpu's to run games smoother... doesn't mean you'll sit there burning up your gpu all day long with Furmark. If it's stable enough to run cinebench, it's stable enough.


If you overclock an 8150 and run full load you have to raise the CPU volts, if raise the CPU voltage and run a good air cooler it will overheat in a short time


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15385859*
> First I blamed the video cards then my motherboard.
> Neither gave me these problems before installing BD.
> I'll be emailing AMD very soon.


Please keep us posted
thanks


----------



## 66racer

Yeah these things really need a custom liquid loop to really have some fun! I wouldnt even bother with an off the shelf closed loop system unless its the corsair h100, my antec kuhler 920 with 2 radiators was good to 4.7-4.8ghz and 1.45-1.46 under load. I was too nervous about going any higher since at those voltages i would sit in the mid 50's in 80F ambient temp. I would watch it creep up from 48-51c slowly, then even slower up to 54-55c where it would stay. I never ran more than 10mins since we dont know how tough these things are yet.


----------



## 45nm

*Update on Canadian Bulldozer Retail Availability:*

Spoke with colleagues and retailers in regards to retail availability for Bulldozer in Canada and I have been told that within a month in November we should receive retail quantities of Bulldozer. I verified and checked and the 17th of November is when the estimated retail availability date is.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;15386809*
> *Update on Canadian Bulldozer Retail Availability:*
> 
> Spoke with colleagues and retailers in regards to retail availability for Bulldozer in Canada and I have been told that within a month in November we should receive retail quantities of Bulldozer. I verified and checked and the 17th of November is when the estimated retail availability date is.


Why don't you just have someone ship you one from the states?


----------



## BallaTheFeared

e-mail a chip?

Seems like a paper launch took place without nearly enough stock to meet initial demand, and in most places no stock at all.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;15387009*
> e-mail a chip?
> 
> Seems like a paper launch took place without nearly enough stock to meet initial demand, and in most places no stock at all.


I caught it after i read it


----------



## missingno

lol


----------



## Schmuckley

dang..i post my stuff..come home and i'm not added?better hurry..i might just see what a sledgehammer does to a cpu..eh..i'm out of tim..i live in a highly populated town..yet can't get any good tim anywhere..i might start a TIM stand ...lol


----------



## Schmuckley

..here's some AWESOME fx4100 results..


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15386997*
> Why don't you just have someone ship you one from the states?


The point of my post was to inform potential Bulldozer purchasers/clients/customers of retail availability (estimated) in Canada.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15387152*
> ..here's some AWESOME fx4100 results..


WOW, yeah I honestly felt the only fx chip worth getting is the 8xxx ones, not even sure the 6100 is worth it.


----------



## Schmuckley

i feel NONE are worth getting ..considering boycotting amd altogether..haven't made up my mind yet..but it really takes some..gumption to even try to sell the people something as bad as this ....gumption is a kind word..


----------



## daman246

Wow that 41xx chip is Horrible lol i think even the Athlon first generation are better


----------



## ironmaiden

Yes right now non of them are worth getting no bang for the buck.


----------



## michintom

Here is my proof for now.
Going to build it now









DSC_0447 by imxkal, on Flickr


----------



## radaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15387152*
> ..here's some AWESOME fx4100 results..


have you tried unlocking it to a x6 or x8?i havent heard of anyone unlocking one yet but im still curious as to whether AMD put a lid on unlocking this time around


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r;15384400*
> Joining to CLUB....to time, only with FX-8120 95W version.....8150s are on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> [IMfG]http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/2027/cpuidteploty.png[/IMG]
> 
> stable OC, aircooled Noctua NH-D14
> [IMGf]http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/7664/r115oc.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> more coming ,-)


if you want to be added, please, all i ask is that you read the OP and use the format. Pretty please?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15387065*
> dang..i post my stuff..come home and i'm not added?better hurry..i might just see what a sledgehammer does to a cpu..eh..i'm out of tim..i live in a highly populated town..yet can't get any good tim anywhere..i might start a TIM stand ...lol


I must have missed it? Either post it again or PM it to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15387269*
> i feel NONE are worth getting ..considering boycotting amd altogether..haven't made up my mind yet..but it really takes some..gumption to even try to sell the people something as bad as this ....gumption is a kind word..


That is pretty illogical since the 8150 is, in most real world scenarios, the fastest processor they have ever produced, and it's MSRP is less than that of the 1090T or 1100T.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15387269*
> i feel NONE are worth getting ..considering boycotting amd altogether..haven't made up my mind yet..but it really takes some..gumption to even try to sell the people something as bad as this ....gumption is a kind word..


you already have a 990fx mobo, just get a 1090/1100 and you will be good. I personally havent used an intel 2500k system but i cant imagine there is a "real" difference with a well built/overclocked system for gaming. If you want benchmark bragging rights you can sell the 990fx and go intel.

Edit...
I was hoping to see a drop in the 1090/1100 by now but after the reviews came in I dont think amd will be dropping price on them since more people will buy those over the FX series, we might see FX drop to thuban prices till a revision comes out


----------



## pwnzilla61

pwnzilla61 - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056669


----------



## dixson01974

Add me Please.
DIXSON01974
FX-6100
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056677


----------



## ORL

Does this picture count? I haven't been home long enough to plug it in yet for a CPUID lol. Damn travel jobs.

ORL - FX-8120 - Asus 990FX Sabertooth


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ORL;15389876*
> Does this picture count? I haven't been home long enough to plug it in yet for a CPUID lol. Damn travel jobs.
> 
> ORL - FX-8120 - Asus 990FX Sabertooth


Let us know if you get a crap ton of BSOD.
I have plenty to pass around.


----------



## michintom

michintom - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056730
Just booted up.


----------



## ORL

Well, I will be putting it on a full night of hard stress before clocking it up. Im sure if any problems are there it will show up during the 10+ hour prime. Then its off to the races on my H2O.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ORL*


Does this picture count? I haven't been home long enough to plug it in yet for a CPUID lol. Damn travel jobs.

ORL - FX-8120 - Asus 990FX Sabertooth


just install teamviewer and use that?

i'll add you, but still would like the CPUz link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


michintom - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056730
Just booted up.










notice to all, this guy, doin' it right


----------



## ORL

I will get a CPUz up soon. Just have to get home first!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dixson01974*


Add me Please.
DIXSON01974
FX-6100
ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056677


As far as your sig saying if I ever had a Phenom II that did not hit 4.0ghz I would RMA that thing, I don't understand why anyone with one couldn't hit it? I can't speak for the Athlon II as I never owned one! I am expecting my 8150 in 12 hours and will be posting benches of the 970BE vs FX-8150, I had earlier posted what I would be using for testing them, I see that most are using this Cinebench which I never used or even seen till this CPU came out (maybe my inexperience) I myself am not big into making movies or even burning them (all mine stay on HTPC hard drive) I do care how it games and anything related to that, so that is what I will test. I maybe missing out on what my PC can do, but to me my PC is a gaming rig and surfing the net! My kid is using my LANRIG which is a Intel LGA775 and (3)gtx 260's for the same plus she photoshops and uses gimp and such with a graphic tablet for drawing and she is kinda big into that but that system still has no slowdowns on anything she does! In fact it down right flies!! I don't understand what everyone is looking for when they bench with these tests? In my real world apps, these tests don't prove anything as far as what I use my PC's for. If someone could explian what cinebench would prove to me other than a number would be great( mind you I am not joking! I am just trying to understand it)


----------



## reflex99

you were sold a proc to run at stock speed.

How can you possibly justify RMAing it because it won't overclock as well as you expect?

btw, my first Phenom II would only do 3.9

Athlon II i had only could hit 3.5 on air, 4.06 was the highest i could get on dry ice.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


just install teamviewer and use that?

i'll add you, but still would like the CPUz link

notice to all, this guy, doin' it right


Thanks


----------



## Fumiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15344748*
> Looks like I'm the first FX-6100 sucker...err, I mean owner.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dixson01974;15389501*
> Add me Please.
> DIXSON01974
> FX-6100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15387228*
> WOW, yeah I honestly felt the only fx chip worth getting is the 8xxx ones, not even sure the 6100 is worth it.


So, can you recommend 6100 for new build? Instead of Phenom 2 x4? I'm really confused last times and don't know what to do. Just to go with Phenom (but it's 3yo and previous generation), maybe to wait next stepping and price dropping, or even to save money for Ivy?
81xx is too expensive and I think, I don't need 8 cores.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I want one now! I know they kinda fail during benches, but according to most of the games that will use the full capacity of the chip, they're roughly the same as the 2500k. That's what AMD was going for right?


----------



## FlanK3r

*FlanK3r-FX 8120 95W-Crosshair V Formula*

max quick validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043251


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fumiko*


So, can you recommend 6100 for new build? Instead of Phenom 2 x4? I'm really confused last times and don't know what to do. Just to go with Phenom (but it's 3yo and previous generation), maybe to wait next stepping and price dropping, or even to save money for Ivy? 
81xx is too expensive and I think, I don't need 8 cores.


So far it is about the same as a 1090T that I had before. For multi-threading it is better than a 1090T at 4.0ghz.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*


*FlanK3r-FX 8120 95W-Crosshair V Formula*

max quick validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2043251


now show me some benches so I will go buy 1


----------



## Malcom28

All what you need







:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/11...l#post15290283


----------



## BallaTheFeared

^

lol he link to "all the good".

If you're gaming Phenom II x4 still offers the best price vs performance, and maybe even performance on the AMD side.

The other side is more expensive and really is only needed if you plan to do dual card gaming especially with a 120Hz monitor.


----------



## ironmaiden

I really like AMD but 85% benchmarks are real bad , people who have the CPU are crying.


----------



## adridu59

When B3 stepping will be out B2 owners gonna cry... I think.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adridu59*


When B3 stepping will be out B2 owners gonna cry... I think.


I read somewhere that B3 stepping may not boost by much. Hope that's not true.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


you were sold a proc to run at stock speed.

How can you possibly justify RMAing it because it won't overclock as well as you expect?

btw, my first Phenom II would only do 3.9

Athlon II i had only could hit 3.5 on air, 4.06 was the highest i could get on dry ice.


boy, I ask someone a question and you are the one to always answer? I don't want to ask you anything, as for some reason you do not like me or I you! So I just leave you alone (like a adult would do) Please stop responding for others when it comes to me thank you.

Just on a note about the Phenom's, I would RMA it, if a unlocked and on the box overclock able CPU would not overclock to what the avg. clock speed was I would feel ripped off! I don't understand why you would find that such a stupid thing?

PS EDIT: I also said in my post I knew nothing about the Athlon


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


boy, I ask someone a question and you are the one to always answer? I don't want to ask you anything, as for some reason you do not like me or I you! So I just leave you alone (like a adult would do) Please stop responding for others when it comes to me thank you.

Just on a note about the Phenom's, I would RMA it, if a unlocked and on the box overclock able CPU would not overclock to what the avg. clock speed was I would feel ripped off! I don't understand why you would find that such a stupid thing?

PS EDIT: I also said in my post I knew nothing about the Athlon


They won't replace it because it doesn't meet your standards. If it goes higher than stock clocks, then it overclocks. They don't guarantee a certain percentage increase on freq.

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


boy, I ask someone a question and you are the one to always answer? I don't want to ask you anything, as for some reason you do not like me or I you! So I just leave you alone (like a adult would do) Please stop responding for others when it comes to me thank you.

Just on a note about the Phenom's, I would RMA it, if a unlocked and on the box overclock able CPU would not overclock to what the avg. clock speed was I would feel ripped off! I don't understand why you would find that such a stupid thing?

PS EDIT: I also said in my post I knew nothing about the Athlon


You are funny. Go ahead and try RMAing a cpu because it does not reach your overclock standards. They will just laugh at you for being ignorant. My 955 would only do 3.9 stable, so you are telling me I should have RMA'd? Lol


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fumiko*


So, can you recommend 6100 for new build? Instead of Phenom 2 x4? I'm really confused last times and don't know what to do. Just to go with Phenom (but it's 3yo and previous generation), maybe to wait next stepping and price dropping, or even to save money for Ivy? 
81xx is too expensive and I think, I don't need 8 cores.


It really depends on your intended use and your budget. But if I didnt already have an AM3+ motherboard I would have just gone with a Phenom II. I'd recommend the PII X4 960T if you can find one.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


It really depends on your intended use and your budget. But if I didnt already have an AM3+ motherboard I would have just gone with a Phenom II. I'd recommend the PII X4 960T if you can find one.


Ok I have a am3+ and a 955 BE at 4.1ghz would this be an upgrade or am I better off at my current setup? Currently getting 4.64 on cinebench 11.5


----------



## spdaimon

I just ordered a FX-8150, currently running a Phenom X2 555 BE.

spdaimon - FX-8150 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX.

I am by no means a fanboy of Intel, though my Intel machines slightly outnumber my AMD ones. I've been anticipating this for nearly a year now!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spdaimon*


I just ordered a FX-8150, currently running a Phenom X2 555 BE.

spdaimon - FX-8150 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX.

I am by no means a fanboy of Intel, though my Intel machines slightly outnumber my AMD ones. I've been anticipating this for nearly a year now!


where did you order the 8150 from? They are nowhere to be found for me so far. everyone showing out of stock on both 8120-8150


----------



## axipher

I actually love my FX-8150







It was an upgrade for me anyway.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


Ok I have a am3+ and a 955 BE at 4.1ghz would this be an upgrade or am I better off at my current setup? Currently getting 4.64 on cinebench 11.5


I'd stick with what you have. $190 would be better spent on an 128GB SSD or another Radeon 6870.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


I'd stick with what you have. $190 would be better spent on an 128GB SSD or another Radeon 6870.


Ok thanks for the input. I might just get another 6870 then.


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


I'd stick with what you have. $190 would be better spent on an 128GB SSD or another Radeon 6870.


Great advice.


----------



## axipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


I'd stick with what you have. $190 would be better spent on an 128GB SSD or another Radeon 6870.


Definitely an SSD, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jck

I am seeing "stepping B3" being mentioned.

Does anyone know a timeframe when the next FX stepping is coming out?

If so, it would further justify me waiting until after-Christmas sales when they mark down stuff and have returns being sold "open box" at e-tailers.

If FX doesn't show more promise in the next stepping, I have to make a decision. I have a HAF922 and H50 and 60GB SSD waiting to host a new gaming rig.


----------



## jck

BTW, I don't know if anyone else saw this or it's been mentioned. The FX-6100 is a "Daily Deal" at Newegg.

AMD FX-6100 Zambezi 3.3GHz 6MB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache Socket AM3+ 95W Six-Core Desktop Processor FD6100WMGUSBX

Just thought I'd post that for anyone viewing this thread looking at FX processors.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

I'm gonna build a PC for a friend with the FX-8150.

Would I experience any problems with 2x unlocked HD6950s?

Would I have to OC the chip?

Thanks in advance! And great thread!


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


I'm gonna build a PC for a friend with the FX-8150.

Would I experience any problems with 2x unlocked HD6950s?

Would I have to OC the chip?

Thanks in advance! And great thread!










Yes, you would need to overclock to take full advantage of both 6950s.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal;15393746*
> You are funny. Go ahead and try RMAing a cpu because it does not reach your overclock standards. They will just laugh at you for being ignorant. My 955 would only do 3.9 stable, so you are telling me I should have RMA'd? Lol


Phenoms are more of a challenge to overclock than an intell, however I have ovned 18 phenom 2 cpu's in the last year or so including both X4 and X6 chips, I have been able to hit 4ghz+ on all of them in a matter of 5 minutes or less of the initial install and be stable... I am under the firm belief that if you cant get a unlocked phenom II to hit 4ghz you are a dumbass noob when it comes to AMD overclocking, and should stick to your INTELL chips.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal;15393746*
> You are funny. Go ahead and try RMAing a cpu because it does not reach your overclock standards. They will just laugh at you for being ignorant. My 955 would only do 3.9 stable, so you are telling me I should have RMA'd? Lol


Well I guess you have never RMA'ed anything to newegg as they don't even ask why you want to return it!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15396273*
> Phenoms are more of a challenge to overclock than an intell, however I have ovned 18 phenom 2 cpu's in the last year or so including both X4 and X6 chips, I have been able to hit 4ghz+ on all of them in a matter of 5 minutes or less of the initial install and be stable... I am under the firm belief that if you cant get a unlocked phenom II to hit 4ghz you are a dumbass noob when it comes to AMD overclocking, and should stick to your INTELL chips.


I am sure some of the overclock problems someone might have is due to motherboard and memory also. I didn't have a problem getting mine to 4.1ghz in a matter of minutes. I think it really comes down to the combo of the hardware.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15396555*
> I am sure some of the overclock problems someone might have is due to motherboard and memory also. I didn't have a problem getting mine to 4.1ghz in a matter of minutes. I think it really comes down to the combo of the hardware.


+1 This

My 555BE won't get above 3.96GHz unlocked to x4 without getting super high temps.

But, I have a cheap 120MM air cooler on it. I might be able to go higher with liquid cooling or a noctua NH-D14.


----------



## sprower

*Sprower - FX-6100 - CHVF*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057789

Just a little multi/vcore bump there.
I tried unlocking extra cores right away with no success unfortunately. It's been fun so far. It's definitely an easy overclocker all around and much much snappier with multiple apps running than my old C2 965.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck;15394447*
> BTW, I don't know if anyone else saw this or it's been mentioned. The FX-6100 is a "Daily Deal" at Newegg.
> 
> AMD FX-6100 Zambezi 3.3GHz 6MB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache Socket AM3+ 95W Six-Core Desktop Processor FD6100WMGUSBX
> 
> Just thought I'd post that for anyone viewing this thread looking at FX processors.


Not much of a deal. I got mine for the same price with next day shipping from TigerD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15396276*
> Well I guess you have never RMA'ed anything to newegg as they don't even ask why you want to return it!


:doh:You're a piece of work... Point completely missed. GG


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;15396712*
> 
> :doh:You're a piece of work... Point completely missed. GG


UM what point did you make? That I didn't get huh?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal;15393746*
> You are funny. Go ahead and try RMAing a cpu because it does not reach your overclock standards. They will just laugh at you for being ignorant. My 955 would only do 3.9 stable, so you are telling me I should have RMA'd? Lol


I would have RMAd it... because if you cant so much as hit the 4ghz mark then the die is a piece of ****... that will ultimatly result in having a lower life expectancy at clock for clock with a chip that can hit 4ghz


----------



## sprower

The point is this. There are no guarantees when it comes to overclocking and (in the long run) when people return perfectly working hardware you end up costing the consumer money.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;15397038*
> The point is this. There are no guarantees when it comes to overclocking and (in the long run) when people return perfectly working hardware you end up costing the consumer money.


"In the long run" the chips get cheaper so this point is not valid


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;15397038*
> The point is this. There are no guarantees when it comes to overclocking and (in the long run) when people return perfectly working hardware you end up costing the consumer money.


Your an idiot then, I am so done with this thread thank you for helping me decide there are no intelligent helpful people in here!


----------



## Fr0sty

just received most of the parts today except the mobo









will post pics later on today but first i have to get a bigger memory card for my camera


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15397106*
> just received most of the parts today except the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post pics later on today but first i have to get a bigger memory card for my camera


looking forward to it!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;15396273*
> Phenoms are more of a challenge to overclock than an intell, however I have ovned 18 phenom 2 cpu's in the last year or so including both X4 and X6 chips, I have been able to hit 4ghz+ on all of them in a matter of 5 minutes or less of the initial install and be stable... I am under the firm belief that if you cant get a unlocked phenom II to hit 4ghz you are a dumbass noob when it comes to AMD overclocking, and should stick to your INTELL chips.


You got me, I am a noob! I guess I will just stick with Intel. Oh, what shall I do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15396276*
> Well I guess you have never RMA'ed anything to newegg as they don't even ask why you want to return it!


Yeah, you can RMA it by leaving them in the dark or lying. Tell them you want to RMA because it will not overclock and see how fast it is denied. I was speaking about the ethical thing to do and you completely missed it. Good job.


----------



## Schmuckley

wow..what's up with the op? i'm still not added? well..i do beleive this bulldozer stuff has to go away from my computer..i waited all year for it,too..it's simply just junk..i never would have bought a sabertooth mobo if i had known..anyone wanna buy it? sabertooth mobo=$140 fx4100=$65 i'll probably end up posting it in the for sale section


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15397512*
> looking forward to it!


here's a few shots and ill take more over the week ends


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15398295*
> wow..what's up with the op? i'm still not added? well..i do beleive this bulldozer stuff has to go away from my computer..i waited all year for it,too..it's simply just junk..i never would have bought a sabertooth mobo if i had known..anyone wanna buy it? sabertooth mobo=$140 fx4100=$65 i'll probably end up posting it in the for sale section


what made you think that the FX-4100 would be a significant upgrade over your PII 965?


----------



## Fr0sty

that's is all for now

more updates this comming week


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal;15398127*
> You got me, I am a noob! I guess I will just stick with Intel. *Oh, what shall I do!*


I have a suggestion...
















Good stuff, Frosty


----------



## Sickened1

Look what I'm starting tonight!









Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## jck

Nice









Please post results you get. Love to know how it goes for you too.


----------



## Fr0sty

started a thread for my build and ill update in this thread as the final parts arrive and i unbox stuff up

http://www.overclock.net/amd-build-logs/1148229-project-killdozer-bulldozer-build.html#post15399007


----------



## 66racer

nice to see those cpu's hitting door steps


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

I have a 8120 that just came in Yesterday.
I will be building it tomorrow.


----------



## mystikalrush

Got mine on Monday 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


*Sprower - FX-6100 - CHVF*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2057789

Just a little multi/vcore bump there.
I tried unlocking extra cores right away with no success unfortunately. It's been fun so far. It's definitely an easy overclocker all around and much much snappier with multiple apps running than my old C2 965.

Not much of a deal. I got mine for the same price with next day shipping from TigerD.








You're a piece of work... Point completely missed. GG










What kind of performance are you seeing at 5ghz with your fx 6100, did you run cinebench 11.5 if so what scores are you seeing. How are your temps?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tweeky

How many watts will the 8150 require to run at 5 GHz ? 125w, 140w, 196w, 233w, 485w 
How many watts can the CH5F provide to the CPU ? 125w, 140w, 196w, 233w, 485w 
If I plug in the 8-pin and 4-pin power connector will the CPU run cooler ?
Thermaltake power supply calculator to calculate power for a bulldozer
http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/Power


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


Your an idiot then, I am so done with this thread thank you for helping me decide there are no intelligent helpful people in here!


sweet. I really didn't enjoy your posts much either. bye.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


wow..what's up with the op? i'm still not added? well..i do beleive this bulldozer stuff has to go away from my computer..i waited all year for it,too..it's simply just junk..i never would have bought a sabertooth mobo if i had known..anyone wanna buy it? sabertooth mobo=$140 fx4100=$65 i'll probably end up posting it in the for sale section


Stay calm geeze.....I do this on my own time for no personal gain. This is like complaining that the free car you got only goes 80 MPH.....

added....


----------



## Sickened1

Okay so I got my build together and running. I'm sitting here in the ufi watching my temps and I'm getting 51 degrees. Should I worry about that, I know idle temps aren't very accurate.

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## reflex99

I really wouldn't concern yourself with the temps the EFI reads.

When i had my P67-GD55, the temps in the EFI would be a solid 5-15 degrees different than the temps read in windows.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I really wouldn't concern yourself with the temps the EFI reads.

When i had my P67-GD55, the temps in the EFI would be a solid 5-15 degrees different than the temps read in windows.


It's because BIOS/UEFI doesn't have power saving capabilities (those start when your OS starts, they aren't active in BIOS/UEFI) and runs the CPU at full speed, so your temps are higher.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


sweet. I really didn't enjoy your posts much either. bye.

Stay calm geeze.....I do this on my own time for no personal gain. This is like complaining that the free car you got only goes 80 MPH.....

added....


can you add me up too when you can please


----------



## reflex99

not seeing where you posted your entry...:/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


not seeing where you posted your entry...:/


wont be able to validate anything up until monday ... mobo didnt arrive yet









but i do have the cpu in hand ... does it still count as being in the bd club ?


----------



## reflex99

just wait until you get the valid.....

Speaking of which!

*ATTENTION!*

*I will be removing ALL entries without "proof" on SUNDAY OCTOBER 23rd. 
If you would like to stay on the list, please either post a validation, or PM me it.* If you get removed from the list, you are not "excluded" from the club or anything, feel free to stay here and discuss, but I just need to de-clutter the list. Also, feel free to repost your info + validation once you are able too.

Thank you.


----------



## Fr0sty

no prob

i'll update once i get it up and running


----------



## michintom

Won't be clocking any higher till I find a way to accurately measure the vcore and temps. But currently, I'm at 4.5


----------



## reflex99

gonna make a run for the board tomorrow.....might get to go to Microcenter!!!!!!

never been there before.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


gonna make a run for the board tomorrow.....might get to go to Microcenter!!!!!!

never been there before.


It's not that impressive. It's a place in the middle, it's small.


----------



## PolRoger

I managed a short/test of Prime blend at 4.6GHz. (Disregard the CoreTemp 225x20/4.5... I forgot to close and reopen after using Turbo EVO to bump up to 230x20/4.6) Cooling: TR Archon push/pull. Ambient temp. ~ 21C.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a pet rock*


It's not that impressive. It's a place in the middle, it's small.


Microcenter is pretty large


----------



## rx7racer

Ok, I may have missed it answered somewhere in some review or something. But my 6100's cores are constantly like thrashing about and never staying at a peak frequency.

Is this normal, maybe I have been away from AMD too long. But as I watch Cinebench or P95 or anything stressful, the cores constantly 3.3GHz,3.9GHz, 4.9GHz, and back and forth.

From what I see is a kinda trend where the cores are like playing catch up or something.

Captured a glimpse of it.


----------



## reflex99

do you have Cool 'n quiet disabled?


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


do you have Cool 'n quiet disabled?


I have the same issue


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


do you have Cool 'n quiet disabled?


If that is towards me, the answer is yes as well as C6 etc.

I'll have to say, AsRocks Bios for this mb is pretty sad imo.

Like for LLC, I really have no idea what the hell it is, options are like 1/2, 1/4, disabled, WT......









So yeah, I'm blindly poking and have found nothing to help, other then only using one core per module, but that is well, let's just say horrendous.









Hence, I ask, is this normal, are others noticing it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


I have the same issue










So your cores are a constant flux as well?


----------



## reflex99

If you have C1E, CnQ, and all other power features disabled, i really have no idea what is wrong.


----------



## Fr0sty

@rx7racer: it's turbo core at work

wouldnt turbo mode be labeled something else then the usual cool n quiet modes ???


----------



## reflex99

oh yea...forgot about turbo...

Haven't had an AMD proc with turbo in over a year....

maybe that is what is causing it?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


@rx7racer: it's turbo core at work

wouldnt turbo mode be labeled something else then the usual cool n quiet modes ???


I have Turbo mode disabled, it's labeled right with the core control etc.

I've checked and rechecked powerstate options, set everything on manual in bios.

Been trying to find a better UEFI for this mobo but having no luck, it doesn't seem to be one that gets beta UEFI's released in the wild.









*going digging in UEFI some more...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


just wait until you get the valid.....

Speaking of which!

*ATTENTION!*

*I will be removing ALL entries without "proof" on SUNDAY OCTOBER 23rd. If you would like to stay on the list, please either post a validation, or PM me it.* You are not "excluded" from the club or anything, feel free to stay here and discuss, but I just need to de-clutter the list.

Thank you.


I sold mine, if I was on there feel free to remove me, i didnt notice if I was

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


wont be able to validate anything up until monday ... mobo didnt arrive yet









but i do have the cpu in hand ... does it still count as being in the bd club ?










Dude I feel your pain, I was waiting and waiting for newegg to email me about my willcall 560ti (for sli setup) to be ready but nothing today, went by just to be sure since i live 15mins away but yeah....gonna have to wait till monday lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


gonna make a run for the board tomorrow.....might get to go to Microcenter!!!!!!

never been there before.


Thats where I got mine but yesterday for fun looked and they were out in tustin but maybe I was wrong, qt:5 8120's in stock. Was that the store your going to or another? Just keep in mind if you go and ordered online, they stop pulling orders for their "18min ready" thing 1 or 2 hours before closing. I drove 30miles and ordered minutes before their cutoff (which I was unaware of) and were telling me it wasnt ready but luckily they had plenty in stock so it wasnt an issue, they just canceled my first order so I didnt get double billed. Kinda inefficient the way they do it i think.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


I sold mine, if I was on there feel free to remove me, i didnt notice if I was

Dude I feel your pain, I was waiting and waiting for newegg to email me about my willcall 560ti (for sli setup) to be ready but nothing today, went by just to be sure since i live 15mins away but yeah....gonna have to wait till monday lol

Thats where I got mine but yesterday for fun looked and they were out in tustin but maybe I was wrong, qt:5 8120's in stock. Was that the store your going to or another? Just keep in mind if you go and ordered online, they stop pulling orders for their "18min ready" thing 1 or 2 hours before closing. I drove 30miles and ordered minutes before their cutoff (which I was unaware of) and were telling me it wasnt ready but luckily they had plenty in stock so it wasnt an issue, they just canceled my first order so I didnt get double billed. Kinda inefficient the way they do it i think.


Goin' to the Santa Clara one. I have to kinda drive near it anyways tomrrow (going to SF, ok, not really past it, but kind close...not really....nvm). I'm really just going to go there see what they have, and buy. If they don't have anything i like, I'll hit up fry's in Concord. If that fails, i'll go home and cry.


----------



## 66racer

Man I was so bummed frys didnt have it where I live, the city of industry one, I read some people got them at frys but not even their web page had it. Mwave is local too and they either sold out super fast or never got them, I called and the lady said they didnt even have a PO open for a shipment so I think they never got them. I think AMD shipped a very small amount out. I honestly dont think there are that many people lined up waiting for them to sell out this badly if they rolled out with a normal launch amount, if reviews were stellar I would hate to see the backorders everywhere lol

its a good cpu though, just runs too hot for me at the moment and I needed another gpu rather than the fx-8150


----------



## reflex99

just to be clear, I already got the chip. It is sitting on my desk. Tomorrows run is for a motherboard.

I get terrible 3Dmark scores on this marshmallow fluff....


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


just to be clear, I already got the chip. It is sitting on my desk. Tomorrows run is for a motherboard.

I get terrible 3Dmark scores on this marshmallow fluff....


AAahhhhh, I see







Thats right you did the fancy black n white image? I know frys local here has a ton of sabertooth boards, only had 3 CHv's and they all got returned so are now open box items, bet it was all the same guy too because one day I went it, all new and I was drooling, went 2 days later to pick one up and all open boxed, got mine on newegg instead. Bet he never updated his bios and was returning for the usb bug or something.

In other words they do carry some nice boards, that and msi but I wont use them for high end builds till they prove themselves again on the amd side. If they couldnt handle a thuban 1090/1100 I would hate to see what a BD chip does if they havent upgraded their vrms on the 990fx boards.


----------



## reflex99

They completely redesigned the power delivery system on the GD80.

It is pretty good now actually.

I'll probably be getting the GD80 if they carry it.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


*ATTENTION!*

*I will be removing ALL entries without "proof" on SUNDAY OCTOBER 23rd. If you would like to stay on the list, please either post a validation, or PM me it.* You are not "excluded" from the club or anything, feel free to stay here and discuss, but I just need to de-clutter the list.

Thank you.










Kinda difficult to provide a validation when I can't even get a chip yet.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kzone75*









Kinda difficult to provide a validation when I can't even get a chip yet.










just repost all the info when you get the chip









It's really not that big of a deal.

People on this forum make too much of a big deal about being on some list in some guys post....It really isn't that important. It is just kinda cool to see how many others have systems like this.


----------



## rx7racer

So as I mentioned earlier I was having core usage questions. Well I was playing around and noticed the lower the core max frequency the more constant usage I got while increasing fsb.

So I'm at 4.25GHz now and ran Cinebench11.5, and I was kinda surprised at my score. I got a 5.18pts, where as before I was at 4.79pts.

BD is proving to be fun if nothing else.









And no one else has really seen that core frequency jumping all around?

I posted a ss of what I like to see.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


They completely redesigned the power delivery system on the GD80.

It is pretty good now actually.

I'll probably be getting the GD80 if they carry it.


Thats good to hear, they make some really nice looking boards







Plus they are located near by so easy rma when I had the 890fxa-gd70.

Look it up on frys though, they carry it as a company and you can search the stores to see their inventory. Its in the 180 range i believe but they price match so your good to go so long as the store you go to has it in stock


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


What kind of performance are you seeing at 5ghz with your fx 6100, did you run cinebench 11.5 if so what scores are you seeing. How are your temps?

Thanks in advance!


Performance appears to be pretty decent at 5GHz but it's far from stable. My WC loop (and likely the chip) can't cope with the volts it'd take to get it there(not to mention my own comfort level).










@ 4.5GHz 1.45v +/- is looking to be the sweetspot with my current cooling capabilities. I ran a 6 hour prime95 blend run and temps peaked right at 60C. With LLC set to extreme on this CH5F core voltage peaks right at 1.49volts. Considering how quick gappo blew up his 8150 I feel very comfortable with where I'm at so far. I'll definitely fine tune it from here but I don't think I'll take it any farther till I can afford another radiator or two..







I haven't ran many other benches yet but looking at the difference between 4.5 and 5GHz in Cinebench scaling is looking kind of crummy on these chips so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


So as I mentioned earlier I was having core usage questions. Well I was playing around and noticed the lower the core max frequency the more constant usage I got while increasing fsb.

So I'm at 4.25GHz now and ran Cinebench11.5, and I was kinda surprised at my score. I got a 5.18pts, where as before I was at 4.79pts.

*BD is proving to be fun if nothing else*.









And no one else has really seen that core frequency jumping all around?

I posted a ss of what I like to see.


That it is!

Also.. Intersting Cinebench comparisons.. these fx chips reaaaally get a kick out of high fsb.

CnQ, C6 and all that's disabled and it's still jumpy? Even disabled turbo core? Any other bios options for that board?


----------



## Fr0sty

that's the good thing about bulldozer .. it's the fun of tweaking it

but what rx7racer posted got me puzzled about what could be the cause of his troubles


----------



## rx7racer

Been playing abit more, and I used only 4 cores, low and behold my clocks stay what I set them at, sweetness.

But I can't get all 6 cores to do this.

I am very puzzled as well now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


Also.. Intersting Cinebench comparisons.. these fx chips reaaaally get a kick out of high fsb.


Yeah, I'm starting to see their love of fsb,.... errr well cpu freq. or whatever they call it now.









But I must say, I have enjoyed BD unlike SB, I mean SB was nice in a sense but no real tuning, just set and go, look at her go.


----------



## StepanPepan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


But I can't get all 6 cores to do this.

I am very puzzled as well now.










And what about 6 cores al lower frequency?

It might be CPU itself - downclocking to prevent overheating.

Some local guy experienced downclocking of FX-8120 at stock frequency with stock cooler when loaded with prime.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StepanPepan*


And what about 6 cores al lower frequency?

It might be CPU itself - downclocking to prevent overheating.

Some local guy experienced downclocking of FX-8120 at stock frequency with stock cooler when loaded with prime.


Went all the way to 3.8GHz, still have random drops it speed per core. I swear it looks like they play catch up with one another.

Starting to widen the variety of bench/stress.

And from what I can gather I'm hitting about 46c-ish. of course I honestly don't know because everthing is giving different readings.

Edit: after looking and playing some more, it has to be some type of throttling the chip itself is doing. Maybe for temp, but all sensors I read at hottest show 46c so even if 15c off that's only 61c.


----------



## Schmuckley

this cpu might be weempy..but it definitely runs cool..hasn't broken 40c ..lol


----------



## ORL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058846

Dont mind the CPU clock atm, been working bugs out in my memory. Memory is refusing to hit 2400Mhz again and on top of that they wont do 7/10/7/[email protected] anymore either... I dont know what I changed but they do not like it









But anyhow there is your validation, gonna start working on CPU again before I attempt tweaking memory more.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


Performance appears to be pretty decent at 5GHz but it's far from stable. My WC loop (and likely the chip) can't cope with the volts it'd take to get it there(not to mention my own comfort level).










@ 4.5GHz 1.45v +/- is looking to be the sweetspot with my current cooling capabilities. I ran a 6 hour prime95 blend run and temps peaked right at 60C. With LLC set to extreme on this CH5F core voltage peaks right at 1.49volts. Considering how quick gappo blew up his 8150 I feel very comfortable with where I'm at so far. I'll definitely fine tune it from here but I don't think I'll take it any farther till I can afford another radiator or two..







I haven't ran many other benches yet but looking at the difference between 4.5 and 5GHz in Cinebench scaling is looking kind of crummy on these chips so far.

That it is!

Also.. Intersting Cinebench comparisons.. these fx chips reaaaally get a kick out of high fsb.

CnQ, C6 and all that's disabled and it's still jumpy? Even disabled turbo core? Any other bios options for that board?


Thanks for the info, I have searching the net for info on the FX-6100.

rep + 1


----------



## MicroMiniMe

MicroMiniMe

FX 8120

Asus M5A99X EVO



Please add me. Thanks!


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Okay, I posted in here earlier asking if the FX-8150 needs to be overclocked if using 2x unlocked HD6950s in CFX. Someone told me that it needs to get overclocked.

Would I need that with an i5-2500k too? And if I really do need to overclock the FX-8150, then by how much?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15407166*
> Okay, I posted in here earlier asking if the FX-8150 needs to be overclocked if using 2x unlocked HD6950s in CFX. Someone told me that it needs to get overclocked.
> 
> Would I need that with an i5-2500k too? And if I really do need to overclock the FX-8150, then by how much?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


honestly though I havent seen sli/CF results for these cpu's, maybe one floating around. These bottleneck scenarios with BD may not even exist but I may be wrong. Just keep in mind you need a GOOD water loop to keep an 8120/8150 cool, I have 2 radiators on an antec kuhler 920 and couldnt keep it cool above 1.45v so make sure you factor cooling into your choice since it will greatly determine your experience with bulldozer


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15408456*
> honestly though I havent seen sli/CF results for these cpu's, maybe one floating around. These bottleneck scenarios with BD may not even exist but I may be wrong. Just keep in mind you need a GOOD water loop to keep an 8120/8150 cool, I have 2 radiators on an antec kuhler 920 and couldnt keep it cool above 1.45v so make sure you factor cooling into your choice since it will greatly determine your experience with bulldozer


Well, I'm not gonna OC it that much. If even any









I mean, I hope it doesn't bottleneck... A good WC setup is not affordable. We'll go for a Corsair H60, because money is a tight spot, and it cools ok - it also fits the color theme


----------



## Conner

When do you guys think the bios fixes and windows fixes are going to be rolling in?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Been playing abit more, and I used only 4 cores, low and behold my clocks stay what I set them at, sweetness.

But I can't get all 6 cores to do this.

I am very puzzled as well now.









Yeah, I'm starting to see their love of fsb,.... errr well cpu freq. or whatever they call it now.









But I must say, I have enjoyed BD unlike SB, I mean SB was nice in a sense but no real tuning, just set and go, look at her go.










That is exactly why i sold my 2600K. It was soooo damn boring....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


this cpu might be weempy..but it definitely runs cool..hasn't broken 40c ..lol


I thought that you took it out of your system?


----------



## SCollins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conner*


When do you guys think the bios fixes and windows fixes are going to be rolling in?


Niehter is known, Bios fixs may not be a solution, could be the chips themselves have issues. Its to early to tell and no one that would really know is talking. As for windows ???


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conner*


When do you guys think the bios fixes and windows fixes are going to be rolling in?


Honestly, I think that's the magical fairy dust that isn't ever coming.

In honesty, for the most part after playing a bit I think BD operates just as AMD intended.

Granted I'm sure more mature UEFI's/Bios's will come but nothing that will have an impact enough to matter.

The couple of flaws that hinder BD are inherent to the uArch.


----------



## Obakemono

Add myself please, but I will be awaiting proof since I will need to rebuild my rig. I should have in my hands tomorrow a FX-4100 to mess with until the 8120's come back into stock (I sold an older laptop so that is why I am getting the 4100)
Specs:
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 and FX-4100/8120


----------



## michintom

Finally running 4.5Ghz stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2059738


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Hope someone gets a FX-8150 and two HD6950s/HD6970s so you could see if there is a bottleneck









But is there a bottleneck when using an i5-2500k?


----------



## yuksel911

guys can you post some benchmarks ?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


That is exactly why i sold my 2600K. It was soooo damn boring....

I thought that you took it out of your system?


not yet..and..i felt the same way about sandy bridge..b0-ring..:







: oh..it's going..real fast..cuz umm..it's pretty sucky..and that's an understatement


----------



## Schmuckley

here's a benchmark.. fx4100 vs phenom1


----------



## Schmuckley

and umm..i'm trading fx4100 for a crucial m4 :







:


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


Hope someone gets a FX-8150 and two HD6950s/HD6970s so you could see if there is a bottleneck









But is there a bottleneck when using an i5-2500k?


I have a 8120 4.5ghz with 6950 in crossfire.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;15410838*
> I have a 8120 4.5ghz with 6950 in crossfire.


do you see a bottleneck in BC2?


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


I have a 8120 4.5ghz with 6950 in crossfire.










Did you experience bottlenecking under 4.5 Ghz.?


----------



## Tweeky

Do you want to have some fun then these are the benchmark to beat
These should be easy benchmarks for the new bulldozers to beat


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


Add myself please, but I will be awaiting proof since I will need to rebuild my rig. I should have in my hands tomorrow a FX-4100 to mess with until the 8120's come back into stock (I sold an older laptop so that is why I am getting the 4100)
Specs:
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 and FX-4100/8120


Just post the whole thing once you get the proof. It will be easier that way for me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuksel911*


guys can you post some benchmarks ?


i can in about idk, 1-2hrs? No 3D stuff though since i don't have a 1080p monitor, and benching 1050p is kinda pointless.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*


do you see a bottleneck in BC2?


It performs about on par with a 2500K, so i really woundn't expect to see it hindering the performance of 2 6950s


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


I have a 8120 4.5ghz with 6950 in crossfire.










Whats your P score in 3dmark11?


----------



## Sickened1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060001

Will be going for a higher OC soon. My load temps are still in the low to mid 40's.

Sickened1 - FX8120 - ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro


----------



## NickSim86

6970 crossfire, Eyefinity. VS 1100t, 2500k, 2600k
http://www.kitguru.net/components/cp...990fxa-ud7/23/

6970 tri-fire. VS 2600k
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/43...ad/index1.html

not the best but it's all we have at this point


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


6970 crossfire, Eyefinity. VS 1100t, 2500k, 2600k
http://www.kitguru.net/components/cp...990fxa-ud7/23/

6970 tri-fire. VS 2600k
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/43...ad/index1.html

not the best but it's all we have at this point


Ok I keep hearing about this whole bottleneck thing and havent really cared since i have been on one card, but the first link reveals hardly a bottleneck at all! Less than 10fps, seriously? What are intel fan boys bragging about?

With 3 cards and very high resolutions it becomes more obvious, but seriously, how many people throwing the "bottleneck" problem around are really running 3 cards! WHATeva! lol People can have fun with their benchmarks, Im gonna go play some crysis2 now! lol


----------



## toddville393

I canceled my order. I'm just going to get an 1100T for now until they get all the bugs worked out. Go ahead an remove me.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *66racer*


Ok I keep hearing about this whole bottleneck thing and havent really cared since i have been on one card, but the first link reveals hardly a bottleneck at all! Less than 10fps, seriously? What are intel fan boys bragging about?

With 3 cards and very high resolutions it becomes more obvious, but seriously, how many people throwing the "bottleneck" problem around are really running 3 cards! WHATeva! lol People can have fun with their benchmarks, Im gonna go play some crysis2 now! lol


this is at 3x1080p btw EDIT: durp didn't read the second article....too much multitasking....

At 1080P plus it is hard to find a game that will be limited by the CPU, which is why i keep saying that BD really isn't terrible for gaming.

reviews just make it look bad because they all test at CPU limited resolutions like 1050p or lower....


----------



## reflex99

finally finished my rig today!!!

reflex99 - FX-8150 - Crosshair V 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060100


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


finally finished my rig today!!!

Reflex99 - fx-8150 - crosshair v 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060100


benchmark it like crazeh


----------



## Sickened1

Once again, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060001

Will be going for a higher OC soon. My load temps are still in the low to mid 40's.

Sickened1 - FX8120 - ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


Once again, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060001

Will be going for a higher OC soon. My load temps are still in the low to mid 40's.

Sickened1 - FX8120 - ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro


added


----------



## raisethe3

Congrats!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


finally finished my rig today!!!

reflex99 - FX-8150 - Crosshair V 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060100


----------



## Buckaroo

Add me to the list.

Buckaroo - FX-8120 - Gigabyte 990XA-UD3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049926


----------



## reflex99

format pretty please?


----------



## ORL

BTW

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2060231

100% Stable at 4.3Ghz and undervolted to 1.248 and my clocks are still climbing. Its taken me two days to get here though.

Load is at 51C after 2 hours of Prime95 and misc stress tests.

I will hopefully get higher at lower volts!


----------



## victorzamora

I know it's not great proof, but check it out...I have pics. I don't have my case yet (so no CPU-Z yet), but I DO have the chip.


----------



## rx7racer

Looks like my 6100 is settling on 4.5GHz, oddly enough with voltage tipping 1.496v a time an again.

Seems anything else it just bucks up, I can bench most at like 5GHz etc but not stable worth a hoot.

Ran GeekBench just for some #'s.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;15411031*
> do you see a bottleneck in BC2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15411734*
> Did you experience bottlenecking under 4.5 Ghz.?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15413405*
> Whats your P score in 3dmark11?


Sorry about the late reply. I don't experience any bottleneck at 4.5Ghz. As for 3dmark11, I don't have that installed lol.
EDIT - Downloading right now. I'll post results once 3dmark11 bench is done.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15416677*
> Looks like my 6100 is settling on 4.5GHz, oddly enough with voltage tipping 1.496v a time an again.
> 
> Seems anything else it just bucks up, I can bench most at like 5GHz etc but not stable worth a hoot.
> 
> Ran GeekBench just for some #'s.


What kind of temps do you get at full load?


----------



## Seronx

When doing benchmarks that involve memory please guys switch from unganged to ganged


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15416733*
> What kind of temps do you get at full load?


In all honesty, I have absolutely no idea. Nothing gives near the same reading of the sensors.

Some show like 6c idling and on load about 46c I think on avg, so I gave it a 15c offset and say I hit prob about 61c give or take.

Just educated guessing mostly









So good question!


----------



## reflex99

I just realized something:

*16*GB of ram
*8* cores
*4* (nothing for this spot yet, probably be getting some more HDDs soon.)
*2* (hoping to get a second 6950)
*1* anything really, PSU?


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15413405*
> Whats your P score in 3dmark11?


Here you go Don.









I don't know if coretemp is reading the temps right but I peaked at 56c with room temp 24c.
If you need any more benches, let me know









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2056861


----------



## Flippy125

I thought I'd ask here before I make a new thread. I just recently installed a 8120 into my system and my system keeps switching from Aero to Win7 classic. I am able to get it to use Aero for about 10 seconds by running the commands net stop/start uxsms. Did I get another defective CPU?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flippy125;15417564*
> I thought I'd ask here before I make a new thread. I just recently installed a 8120 into my system and my system keeps switching from Aero to Win7 classic. I am able to get it to use Aero for about 10 seconds by running the commands net stop/start uxsms. Did I get another defective CPU?


hmm..that's a new one on me..i always disable aero immediately..better performance that way


----------



## Flippy125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15417607*
> hmm..that's a new one on me..i always disable aero immediately..better performance that way


Well it's also killing other GPU related tasks. Minecraft is running at about 8 fps. I've narrowed it down to AMD Overdrive. If I go even x0.5 above stock multiplier it kills GPU acceleration. Going to test a small oc via bios and report back


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15416767*
> I just realized something:
> 
> *16*GB of ram
> *8* cores
> *4 (nothing for this spot yet, probably be getting some more HDDs soon.)*
> *2* (hoping to get a second 6950)
> *1* anything really, PSU?










Don't you have 4 sticks of RAM.


----------



## reflex99

i already used ram in that pyramid though...


----------



## andrews2547

Oh now I see what you were doing







hmmmmmm.... 4 slots for ODDs in the case (if you have one?


----------



## reflex99

Anyone else getting some funkyness with temp readings?

at stock, running prime, ASUS AI suite thing tells me 57c

Coretemp says 39c

speedfan says 57c

realtemp wont even run.

57 seems a bit high for stock clocks to me though, so i am kinda confuse here.


----------



## Schmuckley

hmm..temps are borked..go by the "cpu" temp


----------



## ORL

Where as the Hyper 212 is a respectable cooler it is not suited for cooling the FX8150 when overclocking. You may want to look into the undervolting overclocks like I performed on my 8120, Hours of Prime 95 caps me at 51C

4.26Ghz @ 1.26V My chip goes higher than this with the lower volts but have not confirmed with a full suite of stability testing yet. Anyhow, good luck!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ORL;15417749*
> Where as the Hyper 212 is a respectable cooler it is not suited for cooling the FX8150 when overclocking. You may want to look into the undervolting overclocks like I performed on my 8120, Hours of Prime 95 caps me at 51C
> 
> 4.26Ghz @ 1.26V My chip goes higher than this with the lower volts but have not confirmed with a full suite of stability testing yet. Anyhow, good luck!


chip is 100% stock right now. I really don't think the 212 should have a problem at bone stock settings....

oh yea, and HWmonitor gets the same reading as ASUS and Speedfan, so I'm guessing that is right.

Maybe i have a really cruddy TIM application this time... i did use a bit more than usual


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15417723*
> Anyone else getting some funkyness with temp readings?
> 
> at stock, running prime, ASUS AI suite thing tells me 57c
> 
> Coretemp says 39c
> 
> speedfan says 57c
> 
> realtemp wont even run.
> 
> 57 seems a bit high for stock clocks to me though, so i am kinda confuse here.


57 is probably right under load, I get mid 60s on AMD overdrive at only 4.5Ghz. Core temp reads around 10 to 15c low.


----------



## reflex99

57 seems quite high considering AMD lists the max at 61...

(AMD max is total BS anyways, but still, i feel it should be a bit further under that...)


----------



## ORL

Just an FYI, take your time and work with those clocks/multis/voltages. I spent a long time to get where this capture was taken at 100% stable. I am currently testing 4.5Ghz @ 1.28v 52C Loaded on Prime 95

Below is my last confirmed stable results with under volting after 8 hours of total testing.


----------



## reflex99

and now AOD gives me 38c

ZAMBEZI WHY YOU NO MAKE SENSE?!?!?!


----------



## Schmuckley

hrmm..i'd bet that cpu temp in hwmonitor is about as accurate as anything..


----------



## reflex99

I'm not sure if you are a troll or not anymore....


----------



## Schmuckley

is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Flippy125

Problem clears up with bios. Should have known better than using a software OC tool

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flippy125;15417866*
> Problem clears up with bios. Should have known better than using a software OC tool
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


the readings in the efi are even more screwed up....


----------



## Schmuckley

i'd go by this..


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;15416693*
> Sorry about the late reply. I don't experience any bottleneck at 4.5Ghz. As for 3dmark11, I don't have that installed lol.
> EDIT - Downloading right now. I'll post results once 3dmark11 bench is done.


I meant, if you experienced a bottleneck *below* 4.5 Ghz.









But better late than never


----------



## Sickened1

My temps are the same with whatever monitor i use. OverDrive and coretemp are reporting the exact same temperatures, to the dot.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15418267*
> I meant, if you experienced a bottleneck *below* 4.5 Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But better late than never


Never experienced any kind of bottleneck below 4.5Ghz. So far everything from photoshop, lightroom, after effects, sony vegas, bad company 2, and etc.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15421000*
> My temps are the same with whatever monitor i use. OverDrive and coretemp are reporting the exact same temperatures, to the dot.


Not here. Overdrive is giving me +10c reading than coretemp. Coretemp and hwmonitor is giving me the same temp, so I'm going off that.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;15421556*
> Never experienced any kind of bottleneck below 4.5Ghz. So far everything from photoshop, lightroom, after effects, sony vegas, bad company 2, and etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That sounds great! My friend will be using his build for the exact same things as you mentioned, so this is good news!









Thanks for the reply, mate! +rep!


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


That sounds great! My friend will be using his build for the exact same things as you mentioned, so this is good news!









Thanks for the reply, mate! +rep!


No problem.


----------



## rubicsphere

michintom could you run some benches? 3dMark11 and vantage pleeaase. Maybe a crysis 1 bench? I'm really curious to see the GPU scores.


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*


michintom could you run some benches? 3dMark11 and vantage pleeaase. Maybe a crysis 1 bench? I'm really curious to see the GPU scores.


Here is the 3dmark11








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2056861

I don't have crysis 1 to bench. I'll look for what I can bench with.


----------



## ironmaiden

I really would like to see how FSX works on the FX chip if any of you guys have fsx then please if it's not asking too much could you test it.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Here is the 3dmark11

snip

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2056861

I don't have crysis 1 to bench. I'll look for what I can bench with.










Thanks


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*


michintom could you run some benches? 3dMark11 and vantage pleeaase. Maybe a crysis 1 bench? I'm really curious to see the GPU scores.


Here is the vantage scores.








http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3586551?show_...8ONqd5_mqEj80w


----------



## rx7racer

Ok, so just for my curiosity can any FX owners help answer a question.

I can boot and play with up to about 5.2GHz with my 6100 using multi only but I'll be damned if I can bump up the cpu core freq./fsb above 205 and get anything stable period.

So, main question is, is this a case of buying a cheap azz mb and that is purely what's limiting it, or is it that FX series chips don't oc much with fsb/whatever it is now.

I see like 275Mhz etc a good bit from other FX owners.

Is it my Asrock 990FX Extreme4 hindering me big time?

And here is a 3D11 at 4.5GHz, for a Tri-core(how I look at this 6100 now) doesn't do too bad.
Tempted to throw my 470's in just to see what it would score. Running with my 2500k I can break 10k 3D11 P setting


----------



## linkin93

When you raise the FSB do you change the CPU-NB and HTT multi's? Once you raise the clock a bit, you need to take those other multi's down because it also raises their clocks.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


When you raise the FSB do you change the CPU-NB and HTT multi's? Once you raise the clock a bit, you need to take those other multi's down because it also raises their clocks.


Yes, hence why I am trying to figure out if it's the board or FX in general.

250Mhz works perfect so I can hit 2GHZ on NB/HTT and mem, seems to want to work smooth at that but I can not get anything stable long term through oc'ing fsb/cpu core freq.

Performance doesn't seem to get impacted if at all when raising or lowering NB and HTT. So I've just been keeping it low and eliminating it from causing any issue trying to find what max freq I can get outta this 6100.

If you look back a page or two ago I have some ss's and you can see.


----------



## erocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Ok, so just for my curiosity can any FX owners help answer a question.

I can boot and play with up to about 5.2GHz with my 6100 using multi only but I'll be damned if I can bump up the cpu core freq./fsb above 205 and get anything stable period.

So, main question is, is this a case of buying a cheap azz mb and that is purely what's limiting it, or is it that FX series chips don't oc much with fsb/whatever it is now.

I see like 275Mhz etc a good bit from other FX owners.

Is it my Asrock 990FX Extreme4 hindering me big time?

And here is a 3D11 at 4.5GHz, for a Tri-core(how I look at this 6100 now) doesn't do too bad.
Tempted to throw my 470's in just to see what it would score. Running with my 2500k I can break 10k 3D11 P setting


Strange. Probally the board. On my CHV Once I hit 4.9ghz I have to start using the HT bus to go further otherwise I can't go any further.


----------



## reflex99

I can't get anything more than like 3.8ghz without failing prime in 30seconds....

I think i need to relearn AMD finesse.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I can't get anything more than like 3.8ghz without failing prime in 30seconds....

I think i need to relearn AMD finesse.


Yeah, I'm right there with ya.









So, can some AMD people define when and why I need to up CPU-NB?

Does that voltage have anything to do with the core frequency/fsb/HT(what does AMD officially call that, my bios says cpu core frequency) and limit it, or is it just for raising the NB speed? I understood it as only needed for upping your NB speed, like mine is 2000MHz stock and if I wanted to run say 2800MHz I'd have to up the CPU-NB voltage.

For the actual NB from what I have read 1.2volts is max for it so I am stuck there as stock it's like 1.1volts default so that is way pointless imo, not much room to work with.

Other then that I do have a CPU VDDA voltage options, 2.60 and 2.73 volts, but wth is that refence to.

I just really don't like Asrock's UEFI







.

And other then that, I can't seem to find anyone on any site that uses the 6100 besides the couple here on OCN, haha. Is that a sign or what, nor can I find much about the mb, def not what I'm used to coming from Asus and MSI. But honestly, this whole debacle makes me really miss DFI in the mb segment.


----------



## reflex99

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

gappo explains the voltages really well i thinks


----------



## NickSim86

I've been following this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/11...ng-charts.html


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html

gappo explains the voltages really well i thinks


Great read indeed, I did overview it and actually where I found teh FX review kit from CPUID peeps.

I just can't get what is gone over to actually apply in practice.









It seems to go in reverse and as of now for my cpu-nb, it doesn't seem to like anything over 1.2750v.

I do definitely feel the too much voltage or too little, there does seem to be a nice gap the chip prefers.

But I think after reviewing that again though, it is the mb hurting my fsb/ht frequency.

Ah, well time to jump back in and play with more stuff.









I don't mind really, it's more fun than just plucking and forgetting.


----------



## Schmuckley

eh..don't be afraid to juice up the NB ..lol http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055340 ps..gappo's chip died..







they ain't no deneb/thubans but still..juice the NB first thing (after RAM) then cpu nb then work on the shpeed














speed? err..yah err..however fast it will go


----------



## Schmuckley

err..i wouldn't think an asrock board would hinder fsb ocing..


----------



## Domino

quite the small group. has anyone switched from their 1090T and notice any gains?


----------



## reflex99

I really don't notice much difference from when i had a 1055T, but that was over a year ago, so i don't remember too well...


----------



## Shaded War

Only 19 with proof. I wish AMD wouldn't have caused that.


----------



## test tube

So... do these really only get 40 gflops in linx?


----------



## reflex99

sure, but linx is the biggest pile of crap ever if you look at it as a benchmark...

When i had a 2600K, it would only get like 38 at stock, 45 at 5GHz, until they implemented AVX, and W7SP1, and then it just took off.


----------



## rx7racer

Just some Bench's at what is looking like the max of my capabilities. If there is something someone wants me to try and bench let me know and I will.

These here are at 5GHz, me max so far aside from a few good 5.13GHz runs.


----------



## michintom

reflex, how are your temperatures? What are you currently clocked at?
I'm hitting 55c on hwmonitor and coretemp with the h80. Maybe, I should switch it from exhaust to intake?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


reflex, how are your temperatures? What are you currently clocked at?
I'm hitting 55c on hwmonitor and coretemp with the h80. Maybe, I should switch it from exhaust to intake?


under prime,

some temp monitors show 58 max

Overdrive and others show about 38

stock settings.

I'm kinda more inclined to believe AOD for this since 58 seems damn high for stock clocks on a 212+


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


If there is something someone wants me to try and bench let me know and I will.


Can you set memory to Ganged mode and re-run the geekbench?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


sure, but linx is the biggest pile of crap ever if you look at it as a benchmark...


LinX also uses a linpack libary made from Intel for Intel CPUs

It would be nice if AMD provided a linpack libary made with Open64(AMD's Compiler) for LinX so it can give a more accurate result for AMD CPUs


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domino*


quite the small group. has anyone switched from their 1090T and notice any gains?


No!


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


No!


So what your saying is, you can speak for EVERY fx owner?

Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15426051*
> Can you set memory to Ganged mode and re-run the geekbench?


Sure, just tell me what ganged mode is and how to set it.


----------



## PolRoger

@reflex99

Do you know what the default/3600MHz VID is for your 8150?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;15426102*
> @reflex99
> 
> Do you know what the default/3600MHz VID is for your 8150?


i wanna say something like 1.2something, but i really don't remember.

This CHV is really weird....

I set like everything back to auto, but turned off turbo core and CnQ, now it runs at 3.9ghz?

also, CPUz reports 1.36v if you believe it. I think the actual setting is 1.4
idk


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15426101*
> Sure, just tell me what ganged mode is and how to set it.


Your motherboard doesn't have the option









In AMD CPUs you have two integrated DRAM controllers(DCT) that are 64bit and ganged mode combines them to make one integrated DRAM controller(DCT) that is 128bits in length


----------



## Schmuckley

hrmm.. ididn't have much problems til after 4.8..but..what does that equal on an athlon 2 x4 620? 3.2 ghz?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1;15426098*
> So what your saying is, you can speak for EVERY fx owner?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 3D using Tapatalk


i speak it as i see it
i have a 1090 and a 8150 and with the same cooling system the 8150 will never come close to a 1090

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1139726-amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club-65.html#post15411777


----------



## PolRoger

@ reflex99

If you click on the "about" tab on cpuz and then click validation txt. and save it to notepad it should give you your P0 states... look for the 18 multi/3600 mhz...1.xxx?

Mine is 1.287... the lowest I've seen is 1.200.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15426199*
> Your motherboard doesn't have the option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In AMD CPUs you have two integrated DRAM controllers(DCT) that are 64bit and ganged mode combines them to make one integrated DRAM controller(DCT) that is 128bits in length


Nope, and after reading up on what it was now I know why I didn't know, haha.

Apparently they did away with that in the new arch, I guess it was introduced with Phenom?

In any case, nothing like that is in my bios, should it be, reflex and others do you have that option?


----------



## Schmuckley

hrmm..berrryy interesting..


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15426351*
> Nope, and after reading up on what it was now I know why I didn't know, haha.
> 
> Apparently they did away with that in the new arch, I guess it was introduced with Phenom?
> 
> In any case, nothing like that is in my bios, should it be, reflex and others do you have that option?


It should be in there Gigabyte has it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigabyte manual*
> DCTs Mode
> Allows you to set memory control mode.
> Ganged: Sets memory control mode to single dual-channel.
> Unganged: Sets memory control mode to two single-channel. (Default)


As you notice Unganged is defaulted

Bulldozer still uses the the same system as previous CPUs two 72bit(64bit because of no ECC) DRAM controllers


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15425973*
> under prime,
> 
> some temp monitors show 58 max
> 
> Overdrive and others show about 38
> 
> stock settings.
> 
> I'm kinda more inclined to believe AOD for this since 58 seems damn high for stock clocks on a 212+


AOD reads 10c higher than coretemp or hwmonitor. If I go by AOD, I'm at 66c under load


----------



## reflex99

1. @Pol: Idk what bios settings i am using right now
# of P-States7
P-StateFID 0x1A - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (21.00x - 1.412 V)
P-StateFID 0x17 - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (19.50x - 1.412 V)
P-StateFID 0x14 - VID 0x14 - IDD 12 (18.00x - 1.300 V)
P-StateFID 0x11 - VID 0x1A - IDD 10 (16.50x - 1.225 V)
P-StateFID 0xB - VID 0x25 - IDD 7 (13.50x - 1.087 V)
P-StateFID 0x5 - VID 0x2F - IDD 5 (10.50x - 0.962 V)
P-StateFID 0x10C - VID 0x37 - IDD 3 (7.00x - 0.862 V)

2: @ serox: Ganged mode:

View attachment 235590


3.AOD gives me lower temps, Coretemp says i got to 80c last night


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15426460*
> 2: @ serox: Ganged mode:
> 
> View attachment 235590


Can you use 2.2.0

Post #777: Ya I won $100,000,000 @ slots!!!


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15426220*
> i speak it as i see it
> i have a 1090 and a 8150 and with the same cooling system the 8150 will never come close to a 1090
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1139726-amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club-65.html#post15411777


Did your post get deleted, or are you not linking it properly?

Just started browsing this thread....


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15426518*
> Can you use 2.2.0
> 
> Post #777: Ya I won $100,000,000 @ slots!!!


http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/502101

had a couple more things like Openoffice and CPUz running in the background this time....too lazy to interupt my work for this bench


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15426391*
> It should be in there Gigabyte has it
> 
> As you notice Unganged is defaulted
> 
> Bulldozer still uses the the same system as previous CPUs two 72bit(64bit because of no ECC) DRAM controllers


Only memory configuration options it gives me is Bank and channel interleaving both set to Auto default and only other option is disable. And disabling sure won't help?


----------



## reflex99

Mine was under northbridge options on the CHV


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;15426611*
> Did your post get deleted, or are you not linking it properly?
> 
> Just started browsing this thread....


It works for me


----------



## tw33k

I think it should be http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1139726-amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club-10.html#post15411777


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15427006*
> I think it should be http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1139726-amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club-10.html#post15411777


Yep, that one works.









Btw - AMD is working on B3 stepping.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4997/amd-working-on-bulldozer-b3-stepping


----------



## PolRoger

CoreTemp and HWmonitor core readings are actually ~10+ C. to low. HWmonitor motherboard cpu temp probe is more accurate so is the ASUS Turbo EVO cpu temp probe via motherboard sensor. Sounds like AOD is reading more accurately as well??... although I haven't tried it yet.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking&p=4978815&viewfull=1#post4978815

@reflex99...That should be it... P-State FID 0x14 - VID 0x14 - IDD 12 (18.00x - 1.300 V)


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;15427333*
> CoreTemp and HWmonitor core readings are actually ~10+ C. to low. HWmonitor motherboard cpu temp probe is more accurate so is the ASUS Turbo EVO cpu temp probe via motherboard sensor. Sounds like AOD is reading more accurately as well??... although I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking&p=4978815&viewfull=1#post4978815
> 
> @reflex99...That should be it... P-State FID 0x14 - VID 0x14 - IDD 12 (18.00x - 1.300 V)


Ahhh....I see. Does Gigabyte have a temp reading software?
I just switched my H80 from exhaust to intake and the temps dropped about 3~5c.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15426199*
> Your motherboard doesn't have the option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In AMD CPUs you have two integrated DRAM controllers(DCT) that are 64bit and ganged mode combines them to make one integrated DRAM controller(DCT) that is 128bits in length


Is memory performance increased in ganged mode on AMD cpu's?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG;15427594*
> Is memory performance increased in ganged mode on AMD cpu's?


It increases somewhat the overall performance

But it is a very small performance increase

In benchmarks though Ganged should increase the Memory and Stream scores

Ganged:

Cons:
Lower multithreaded scores(within 1%)
Latency increase

Pros:
Higher singlethreaded scores(within 1%)
Higher theoretical bandwidth
----

Unganged is vice versa


----------



## pwnzilla61

What kind of temps. is everyone getting? My system is stable at 4.8 but gets to hot even for my h80. even at 4.6 it gets a little to hot for prime, gaming its fine. How far should I let the temps get? I usually stop prime after i get about 60C on core temp and about 65 on asus ai suite, amd overdrive gets the same reading as core temp(same tech).


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61;15428031*
> What kind of temps. is everyone getting? My system is stable at 4.8 but gets to hot even for my h80. even at 4.6 it gets a little to hot for prime, gaming its fine. How far should I let the temps get? I usually stop prime after i get about 60C on core temp and about 65 on asus ai suite, amd overdrive gets the same reading as core temp(same tech).


AMD has set max temp at 61 c for a 8120


----------



## reflex99

61 is not the max temp, you can easily go higher.

61 is just the rated spec for prolonged use, like in OEM machines and such. Basically saying that if you want the machine to be any sort of reliable for an extended period of time, you probably should keep it under this.

Actual max for thuban was like 91 where it would actuall shut down.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/931241-interesting-information-amd-about-1090t.html#post12240690


----------



## KrashDozer

KrashDozer / 990FXA-GD80 (MS-7640) / 4*4 Corsair Vengeance

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2062043


----------



## pwnzilla61

hmm, I just might ramp it back up to 4.7 or so, as in gaming it gets about 55c on bfbc2 and it seems to use all the cores(modules).


----------



## KrashDozer

Can anyone tell me why I cant get above 4.0? when I do the OS doesnt load it just crashes


----------



## pwnzilla61

disable turbo core in the bios.


----------



## Seronx

lol >.>
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?245611-cinebench-11.5&p=4979879&viewfull=1#post4979879

someone ask him what he did!!!!

He obviously got the Windows patch lol!!!


----------



## reflex99

well obviously he has B3 stepping with magic patch. bios and microcode


----------



## KrashDozer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2062122

Im thinking its stable....


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;15421961*
> I don't have crysis 1 to bench. I'll look for what I can bench with.


All you need is the demo and the benchmarking tool









http://www.fileplanet.com/168866/160000/fileinfo/Crysis---Demo-(Singleplayer)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Crysis-Benchmark-Tool-1.05-Final-download-1791.html


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15428601*
> well obviously he has B3 stepping with magic patch. bios and microcode


lets rob him and find out his secrets.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;15429012*
> All you need is the demo and the benchmarking tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fileplanet.com/168866/160000/fileinfo/Crysis---Demo-(Singleplayer)
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/Crysis-Benchmark-Tool-1.05-Final-download-1791.html


Here you go.
Quote:


> 10/23/2011 10:39:29 PM - Vista 64
> Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
> DX10 1920x1080, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 64 bit test, FullScreen
> Demo Loops=3, Time Of Day= 9
> Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
> ==============================================================
> TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
> !TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
> Play Time: 43.66s, Average FPS: 45.81
> Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1961, Max FPS: 69.88 at frame 1650
> Average Tri/Sec: -14074797, Tri/Frame: -307237
> Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -2.98
> !TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
> Play Time: 37.43s, Average FPS: 53.43
> Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1961, Max FPS: 75.69 at frame 78
> Average Tri/Sec: -15562097, Tri/Frame: -291270
> Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.15
> !TimeDemo Run 2 Finished.
> Play Time: 37.44s, Average FPS: 53.41
> Min FPS: 33.91 at frame 1961, Max FPS: 75.69 at frame 78
> Average Tri/Sec: -15559331, Tri/Frame: -291307
> Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -3.15
> TimeDemo Play Ended, (3 Runs Performed)
> ==============================================================
> 
> Completed All Tests
> 
> <><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>
> 
> 10/23/2011 10:39:29 PM - Vista 64
> 
> Run #1- DX10 1920x1080 AA=No AA, 64 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 53.42


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*











lol >.>
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=1#post4979879

someone ask him what he did!!!!

He obviously got the Windows patch lol!!!


didnt you read the post after that particular post??


----------



## Newbie2009

Pretty short owners list....


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*


Pretty short owners list....


It might even lose some members.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*











lol >.>
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=1#post4979879

someone ask him what he did!!!!

He obviously got the Windows patch lol!!!


or some photoshopping


----------



## linkin93

I'll be there soon though. I hope.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


It might even lose some members.










Already did.


----------



## Newbie2009

It's sad really. The phenoms were more impressive than bulldozer imo even though they were a disaster also.


----------



## axipher

I should be on the list, I've just been too lazy to post a CPU-z validation, I just love playing BC2 and seeing all 8 cores being utilized haha


----------



## djohny24

Hello guys! i need help, where can i find Fx8120 or 8150 in Europe? really thanks! see you.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djohny24;15434893*
> Hello guys! i need help, where can i find Fx8120 or 8150 in Europe? really thanks! see you.


Have a look on Spanish computer websites.

EDIT:
Apparently the UK amazon will post to Spain for free

[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.co.uk%2Fs%2Fref%3Dnb_sb_noss%3Furl%3Dsearch-alias%253Daps%26field-keywords%3Dbulldozer%26x%3D0%26y%3D0]http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=bulldozer&x=0&y=0#/ref=sr_kk_3?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aamd+fx+8150&keywords=amd+fx+8150&ie=UTF8&qid=1319485374"]FX-8150[/ame[/URL]]

They don't have the FX-8120


----------



## SCollins

Any of you fx4x,6x,8x owners willing to try cpuid spoofing to see if there are any performance improvements in the synthetic benchmarks ?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins;15438742*
> Any of you fx4x,6x,8x owners willing to try cpuid spoofing to see if there are any performance improvements in the synthetic benchmarks ?


Will this make the benchmark think it is running a different CPU? Interesting..............


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;15439588*
> Will this make the benchmark think it is running a different CPU? Interesting..............


No, it will make the program think it is from a different CPU manufacturer

AuthenticAMD tagged CPUs can't run GenuineIntel tagged code
Changing the AuthenticAMD to GenuineIntel via spoofing will tell you if there is any behind the scenes performance hindrances affecting performance


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15439608*
> No, it will make the program think it is from a different CPU manufacturer
> 
> AuthenticAMD tagged CPUs can't run GenuineIntel tagged code
> Changing the AuthenticAMD to GenuineIntel via spoofing will tell you if there is any behind the scenes performance hindrances affecting performance


Correct me if I am wrong but are you saying benchmarking software is bias towards intel?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15439721*
> Correct me if I am wrong but are you saying benchmarking software is bias towards intel?


It can be unless it is Open Source or compiled by Microsoft themselves there will always be a tendency of bias

Some application will have a bias for AMD CPUs(Any application with 3dnow! optimizations ran better on AMD CPUs than Intel CPUs) and some will have a bias for Intel CPUs(SSSE3/SSE4.1/4.2/AVX are pretty much Intel only with ICC)
but the majority of software has a bias for Intel CPUs because it is pretty much 80% of all CPUs in the world


----------



## Derp

I really thought the AMD crowd stopped playing that tune when AMD's previous generation beat the new FX's in various benchmarks. Intel bias wasn't needed to see how bad things were.

Unless you're saying these benchmarks have been patched with anti bulldozer voodoo....


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp;15439796*
> I really thought the AMD crowd stopped playing that tune when AMD's previous generation beat the new FX's in various benchmarks. Intel bias wasn't needed to see how bad things were.


AMD FX is very variable look up benchmarks with the 6900 gpus and nvidia gpus

1680x1050 -> 5760x1080 you only lose 3 fps if you are lucky with an FX CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp;15439796*
> Unless you're saying these benchmarks have been patched with anti bulldozer voodoo....


Nope, Anti-AMD Voodoo only

LinX shows it pretty easily no AVX = no GFlops past 80


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Correct me if I am wrong but are you saying benchmarking software is bias towards intel?


he his saying alot of them are


----------



## pwnzilla61

Cannot wait to get BF3 tonight, after seeing bfbc2 using all eight, and bf3 being one of the first if not the first to use multithreaded dx11 tech. should be nice. in bc2 everything is maxed in nvidia control panel and in game and i never drop below 100fps, and if i set to vsync it doesn't even budge.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


Will this make the benchmark think it is running a different CPU? Interesting..............


Yes and if the code path dispatcher is cpuid aware vrs instruction aware it can hamper performance.

I am not saying it will or won't improve performance, but I'd be curious to know if it did.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


It can be unless it is Open Source or compiled by Microsoft themselves there will always be a tendency of bias

Some application will have a bias for AMD CPUs(Any application with 3dnow! optimizations ran better on AMD CPUs than Intel CPUs) and some will have a bias for Intel CPUs(SSSE3/SSE4.1/4.2/AVX are pretty much Intel only with ICC)
but the majority of software has a bias for Intel CPUs because it is pretty much 80% of all CPUs in the world


any sse instructions, not just sse3 forward.


----------



## JPHL

will be joining in a bit my new comp is shipping from newegg the 8120 will hopefully outperform my Athlonx2 7750


----------



## patricksiglin

Ok just installed an fx-6100 I got from a friend and trying to figure out where else on a gigabyte ud5 motherboard to turn off the speeds from dropping. It's almost like the f6 bios does not recognize cool and quiet disabled.


----------



## fishhawk

Hey all-just some info-i have been useing bios 9913 for a couple of days now on my sig rig and it is by far for me the best one yet-it has booted a tad faster and smoother than any others, plus i have gained higher oc,s with my cpu and ram than ever befor, plus it did solve a couple small probs i had befor. Hope it works better for all useing BD as well, I think ASUS is moveing in the right direction with the bios for this fantastic board.

P.S. wil be getting BD soon my self.


----------



## Schmuckley

hmm.. i noticed something today...the sabertooth will boot an fx chip with the older BIOS


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KrashDozer*


Can anyone tell me why I cant get above 4.0? when I do the OS doesnt load it just crashes


i have similar problem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


No, it will make the program think it is from a different CPU manufacturer

AuthenticAMD tagged CPUs can't run GenuineIntel tagged code
Changing the AuthenticAMD to GenuineIntel via spoofing will tell you if there is any behind the scenes performance hindrances affecting performance


I'd try it if you tell me how.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fishhawk*


Hey all-just some info-i have been useing bios 9913 for a couple of days now on my sig rig and it is by far for me the best one yet-it has booted a tad faster and smoother than any others, plus i have gained higher oc,s with my cpu and ram than ever befor, plus it did solve a couple small probs i had befor. Hope it works better for all useing BD as well, I think ASUS is moveing in the right direction with the bios for this fantastic board.

P.S. wil be getting BD soon my self.










hmmm maybe i'll have to try it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


hmm.. i noticed something today...the sabertooth will boot an fx chip with the older BIOS










my CHV booted the 8150 on the factory bios too. (07somethingerather)


----------



## JPHL

hey people that are overclocking these to 4.5 or higher are you using stock cooling or are you using aftermarket coolers. trying to see what to expect when I get it in a couple days. I have AS5 paste but no cooler so what is the reasonable overclock for a decently ventilated case with stock cooler?


----------



## SCollins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I'd try it if you tell me how.


Its from a russain developer. the information can be found on Agners blog here

http://translate.google.com/translat...ation-security

I ran this program in dos box, it doesn't look hostile. You'd have to scan it but I'd bet some AV programs may pick it up as a virus or Trojan based on heuristics.

http://agner.org/optimize/vCPUID.zip


----------



## patricksiglin

ok got it to 4ghz at stock volts but multi jumps up and down even with cool and quiet turned off. Running gigabyte ud5 with f6 bios.


----------



## SCollins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


ok got it to 4ghz at stock volts but multi jumps up and down even with cool and quiet turned off. Running gigabyte ud5 with f6 bios.


I think you'd need to disable turbo to stop that behavior.


----------



## Schmuckley

disable all states in cpu config,too


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SCollins*


I think you'd need to disable turbo to stop that behavior.


Yup it is disabled and still jumps all over the place.


----------



## Buckaroo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JPHL*


hey people that are overclocking these to 4.5 or higher are you using stock cooling or are you using aftermarket coolers. trying to see what to expect when I get it in a couple days. I have AS5 paste but no cooler so what is the reasonable overclock for a decently ventilated case with stock cooler?


I was running around 4.2Ghz with the stock cooler. Personally i wouldn't go much over 4Ghz with the stock heatsink, These chip get pretty hot under load.


----------



## JPHL

any idea what the safe temps are for these?


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JPHL*


any idea what the safe temps are for these?


I wouldn't go over 55c.
I'm hitting 56c full load with ambient temp 24c ambient temp.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


I wouldn't go over 55c.
I'm hitting 56c full load with ambient temp 24c ambient temp.










You should be able to withstand 89 degrees Celsius 24/7


----------



## JPHL

I found somewhere else amd said 61 for the 8120,50 and 70 for the others. is this not right?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JPHL*


I found somewhere else amd said 61 for the 8120,50 and 70 for the others. is this not right?


That is for OEMs for average consumers not for Enthusiasts

It safer to stay below 60 but it is okay to get near 90 degrees Celsius

You will hit the power limit before you hit the temperature limit if you have a good cooler


----------



## reflex99

I wouldn't go running 24/7 at 89c, but benching should be fine i guess, assuming you aren't roasting your chip at 1.6v


----------



## JPHL

and if we are running stock cooler is heat likely to be a factor then


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JPHL*


and if we are running stock cooler is heat likely to be a factor then


Stock Cooler does not equal a good cooler

Heat will likely be a factor

but with a H100 or a Noctua(NH-D14/C14) derivative you won't be heat botched


----------



## reflex99

btw, i think temps got sorted out

Still not *quite* sure what some stuff is.

AOD, Coretemp, HWmonitor all read the same temp now ~38 under prime.

CHV has one temp sensor that reads 55c, and is labeled CPU. guessing this is socket temp or something, but even that doesn't make sense as it is hotter than the CPU....

maybe NB issue?

38 under prime is pretty good at stock i think. Temps seem to go up fast though with voltage increases....might look into an H50 or something soon.


----------



## JPHL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Stock Cooler doesn't not equal a good cooler

Heat will likely be a factor

but with a H100 or a Noctua(NH-D14/C14) derivative you won't be heat botched


doesn't not equal? are you saying the stock cooler is good? I'm guessing not given the rest of your post but I don't think you intended the double negative.

seeing as I now have 14 cents to my name and an income of $20 a week it'll be a bit before I can get an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## saber101

no offence i thought the bulldozer is currently a epic fail. ?


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15443778*
> btw, i think temps got sorted out
> 
> Still not *quite* sure what some stuff is.
> 
> AOD, Coretemp, HWmonitor all read the same temp now ~38 under prime.
> 
> CHV has one temp sensor that reads 55c, and is labeled CPU. guessing this is socket temp or something, but even that doesn't make sense as it is hotter than the CPU....
> 
> maybe NB issue?
> 
> 38 under prime is pretty good at stock i think. Temps seem to go up fast though with voltage increases....might look into an H50 or something soon.


It would be nice if the AOD, CoreTemp and HWmonitor core temps were correct but it looks like the motherboard cpu sensor reading via ASUS TurboV EVO/HWmonitor may actually be more accurate. Hopefully further updates to the various software applications will result in more accurate core die (tCTL) readings.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking&p=4978815&viewfull=1#post4978815


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2055340







NOT stable


----------



## patricksiglin

Ok cpu still throttles will cool and quiet turned off. I went back to F5 for the gigabyte ud5 and still throttles like crazy. Anyone else running a fx cpu with f5 or f6 bios on a giga ud3 or 5 having the same problems?


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15447332*
> Ok cpu still throttles will cool and quiet turned off. I went back to F5 for the gigabyte ud5 and still throttles like crazy. Anyone else running a fx cpu with f5 or f6 bios on a giga ud3 or 5 having the same problems?


If it helps any...I have a 8120 UD3 F5 Bios without any throttle with stock settings.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15443778*
> btw, i think temps got sorted out
> 
> Still not *quite* sure what some stuff is.
> 
> AOD, Coretemp, HWmonitor all read the same temp now ~38 under prime.
> 
> CHV has one temp sensor that reads 55c, and is labeled CPU. guessing this is socket temp or something, but even that doesn't make sense as it is hotter than the CPU....
> 
> maybe NB issue?
> 
> 38 under prime is pretty good at stock i think. Temps seem to go up fast though with voltage increases....might look into an H50 or something soon.


that's weird. AMD overdrive shows my core temps at idle between 8C and 15C. Asus suite and Hardware monitor shows it in the 30's.


----------



## axipher

On the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX, the BIOS option doesn't disable the throttling either, but enabling/disabling it in AOD gets rid of it... until I reboot then I have to enable/disable it again. Hopefully there is a fix for that.

I can run 4.6 with minimal voltage increase stable in Prime95 with the Turbo disabled. If I don't disable it though and allow it to fluctuate, Core 7 and 8 keep throwing "Illegal SUMOUT" errors in Prime95. Then without rebooting and simply enable/disable Turbo, and run Prime95 again, same settings, no "Illegal SUMOUT".

Also still getting odd temp readings here too. 10-20 C difference.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15448801*
> On the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX, the BIOS option doesn't disable the throttling either, but enabling/disabling it in AOD gets rid of it... until I reboot then I have to enable/disable it again. Hopefully there is a fix for that.
> 
> I can run 4.6 with minimal voltage increase stable in Prime95 with the Turbo disabled. If I don't disable it though and allow it to fluctuate, Core 7 and 8 keep throwing "Illegal SUMOUT" errors in Prime95. Then without rebooting and simply enable/disable Turbo, and run Prime95 again, same settings, no "Illegal SUMOUT".
> 
> Also still getting odd temp readings here too. 10-20 C difference.


So by AOD everybody is referencing I'm going to have to ask a stupid question.

What the heck does AOD stand for, all I think of is Angels of Death, yeah I guess I game too much.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15448869*
> So by AOD everybody is referencing I'm going to have to ask a stupid question.
> 
> What the heck does AOD stand for, all I think of is Angels of Death, yeah I guess I game too much.


AMD Overdrive http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/amd-overdrive/pages/overview.aspx

Overclocking functions weren't working correctly for me last time I tried.


----------



## rx7racer

Ah ok, yeah I haven't messed with Overdrive at all.

So wait, from what is clicking with me know. Does that mean the ones using it are saying AMD OverDrive give you more control then UEFI/Bios?

I'll have to snag it up and see what she does.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

My friend has just got his ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional board for his Black/Red "Dark Side" Bulldozer build today. CPU will turn up in a week or so...

But was this board a bad idea? :/


----------



## baltar

Baltar/FX8150/Asus Crosshair V/16GB 1333mhz/4.2ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064931

been a bit busy messing with my new box now that it's been built.. i like it.


----------



## patricksiglin

ok my throttling stops if I enable and then disable turbo core in AOD. So I guess the gigabyte bios just sucks right now. Got it to 4.5 stable @ 1.4v cinebench 5.21 which isn't bad on a fx-6100 I guess.


----------



## denooch

Got an msi 990fx GD65...

Can anyone recommend the best 3d card for under $250?


----------



## linkin93

GTX 560 Ti or HD 6950.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denooch*


Got an msi 990fx GD65...

Can anyone recommend the best 3d card for under $250?










Im really happy with my msi 560ti oc edition, dont use it for 3d though, just 1080. Had it about 7 months and just added another for sli setup. Msi cooler is nice, 62c with both cards in the case and 1+ hour gaming on crysis 2 dx11/hi-res


----------



## patricksiglin

ok here is mine stable at 4.5 but I have to use AOD to keep it from throttling.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2065036


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saber101*


no offence i thought the bulldozer is currently a epic fail. ?


you sir are an epic fail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PolRoger*


It would be nice if the AOD, CoreTemp and HWmonitor core temps were correct but it looks like the motherboard cpu sensor reading via ASUS TurboV EVO/HWmonitor may actually be more accurate. Hopefully further updates to the various software applications will result in more accurate core die (tCTL) readings.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=1#post4978815


well that blows...yea, TurboV reads the same as HWmoitor CHV CPU sensor, so that makes sense. the other softwares are like 12c lower...

50c under prime at stock....not a whole lot of room to work with here...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


that's weird. AMD overdrive shows my core temps at idle between 8C and 15C. Asus suite and Hardware monitor shows it in the 30's.


That is physically impossible.

8C =46.4 F

Unless you live in the arctic, it just isn't happening.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


My friend has just got his ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional board for his Black/Red "Dark Side" Bulldozer build today. CPU will turn up in a week or so...

But was this board a bad idea? :/


It is a nice board. Nothing wrong with it at all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baltar*


Baltar/FX8150/Asus Crosshair V/16GB 1333mhz/4.2ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2064931

been a bit busy messing with my new box now that it's been built.. i like it.


adding

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denooch*


Got an msi 990fx GD65...

Can anyone recommend the best 3d card for under $250?










See this vvvv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


GTX 560 Ti or HD 6950.


----------



## LEFTYMAN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denooch*


Got an msi 990fx GD65...

Can anyone recommend the best 3d card for under $250?










Best card under 250$ is GTX 560 TI. watch out it is a Ti edition, as there is a big difference between ti and regular 560s

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## denooch

the 560ti is a little cheaper than the 6950. i think ill go with that. the twin frozr 2 has alot of reviews


----------



## BankaiKiller

Hmm question! why would you want to own a bulldozer chip?


----------



## reflex99

because it is the fastest AMD desktop chip ever produced?


----------



## BankaiKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


because it is the fastest AMD desktop chip ever produced?


in just a few applications though right?

for gaming it's worse then thuban and sandy bridge


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


Hmm question! why would you want to own a bulldozer chip?


The chip nobody wants and those who do can't have.

Me Pizzaman and FtW have been waiting about a month with the cash to buy them... no stock in the US, UK or Canada


----------



## BankaiKiller

Figures, amd can't get their s$&@! Together.


----------



## axipher

I'm here, add me to the list









OC'd @ 4.635 @ 1.4625
206 x 22.5
RAM @ 1922 9-10-9-28-42-2T

MaxxMEM:
11.27 GB/s @ 59.4 ns

axipher - FX-8150 - ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2065191

EDIT 1: I ordered mine on launch day at 8 AM haha, got it the following Tuesday.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


because it is the fastest AMD desktop chip ever produced?


It's also having a hard time beating its predecessor that was released a year and five months ago. That's why people are throwing bombs at BD.


----------



## unimatrixzero

NOTICE

If you didn't buy a Bulldozer or never will buy an AMD product. Why are you wasting your time Trollin this thread. There is very valuable data being collected here. So please go back to your INtel friends and talk about your New Sandy Britches.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


NOTICE

If you didn't buy a Bulldozer or never will buy an AMD product. Why are you wasting your time Trollin this thread. There is very valuable data being collected here. So please go back to your INtel friends and talk about your New Sandy Britches.


If I had room in my sig....

+1


----------



## wuttz

anyone have an AM3+ retention module+backplate lying around unused?
my biostar ta990fxe uses the old style AM3 that goes all around the socket.

pm me, thanks.


----------



## BankaiKiller

does anyone here know how much better the 8cores can fold over the thubans?


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


does anyone here know how much better the 8cores can fold over the thubans?


use thuban for folding.
unless [email protected] can make use of xop/fma4, dont look at BD to outperform thubans FPU.

k10 has 128-bit fadd/ 128-bit fmul/128-bit fmisc.
BD has only one 128-bit fma4 for an FPU, thats it.
much narrower than dedicated 128-bit fadd/fmul/fmisc pipes in k10.


----------



## StarDestroyer

how much can AMD do to salvage the next gen BD and actually beat phenoms in everything


----------



## BankaiKiller

wuttz said:


> use thuban for folding.
> unless [email protected] can make use of xop/fma4, dont look at BD to outperform thubans FPU.
> 
> k10 has 128-bit fadd/ 128-bit fmul/128-bit fmisc.
> BD has only one 128-bit fma4 for an FPU, thats it.
> much narrower than dedicated 128-bit fadd/fmul/fmisc pipes in k10.[/
> Thanks.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*


how much can AMD ///////


all they need to do is fix the process.
hit higher clocks and BD will be fine.

deneb 45nm started at 3.0, ended at 3.8.
bd +800MHz is 4.4 stocks. as the process matures.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


k10 has 128-bit fadd/ 128-bit fmul/128-bit fmisc.
BD has only one 128-bit fma4 for an FPU, thats it.
much narrower than dedicated 128-bit fadd/fmul/fmisc pipes in k10.


Actually Bulldozer has a 256bit FMAC which is actually two 128bit FMACs and also has a 256bit FMISC which is actually two 128bit FMISCs

So, 1 256bit FMA and 1 256bit FMISC can occur per core cycle

1 256bit FMA is the equivalent to 1 256bit FADD and 1 256bit FMUL and a compare <-- optional


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


in just a few applications though right?

for gaming it's worse then thuban and sandy bridge











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


It's also having a hard time beating it's predecessor that was released a year and five months ago. That's why people are throwing bombs at BD.



arguable, but i wont waste my time here....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


I'm here, add me to the list









OC'd @ 4.635 @ 1.4625
206 x 22.5
RAM @ 1922 9-10-9-28-42-2T

MaxxMEM:
11.27 GB/s @ 59.4 ns

axipher - FX-8150 - ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2065191

EDIT 1: I ordered mine on launch day at 8 AM haha, got it the following Tuesday.


I'll add you in a sec

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*


NOTICE

If you didn't buy a Bulldozer or never will buy an AMD product. Why are you wasting your time Trollin this thread. There is very valuable data being collected here. So please go back to your INtel friends and talk about your New Sandy Britches.


I swear you are enigma some times......









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller*


does anyone here know how much better the 8cores can fold over the thubans?


they don't


----------



## wuttz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


So, 1 256bit FMA and 1 256bit FMISC can occur per core cycle


i was talking 128-bit fma per INT core.
any reference for the 128-bit fmisc? thanks!

do you have spare am3+ bracket+bkplate?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


i was talking 128-bit fma per INT core.
any reference for the 128-bit fmisc? thanks!












The MMX pipes are the FMISC pipelines they do all the legacy work except for x87 which is emulated on the FMACs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


do you have spare am3+ bracket+bkplate?

















Nope


----------



## wuttz

thanks seronx, very nice! 
booo you dont have spare AM3+ =((

i shall continue my shameless begging. =))


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuttz*


i was talking 128-bit fma per INT core.
any reference for the 128-bit fmisc? thanks!

do you have spare am3+ bracket+bkplate?

















i think i do..err..am3 is the same..


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley;15456049*
> i think i do..err..am3 is the same..


pics or you trollin








nijaedit, i need am3+


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15456057*
> pics or you trollin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nijaedit, i need am3+


Actually I'm using an AM2/AM2+, and AM3 bracket on my megahalems. Yeah all of them are the same.

It's just the version of it is 2 top pieces, giving more room around the cpu socket.

So for retention purposes it does just fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15452563*
> ok my throttling stops if I enable and then disable turbo core in AOD. So I guess the gigabyte bios just sucks right now. Got it to 4.5 stable @ 1.4v cinebench 5.21 which isn't bad on a fx-6100 I guess.


This also worked for me, hopefully a bios/UEFI update will help cause all of it is disabled.


----------



## MicroMiniMe

Thanks for the great thread reflex99, I love my new FX and look forward to future improvements from AMD.


----------



## BankaiKiller

lol... I just don't get how you can be happy with a product that fails at everything on stock, but is barely worth the money if it's overclocked to 5ghz.... And still does worse in single threaded apps compared to thuban. And does not out perform it in gaming or folding.. or hardly any other multithreaded apps.... Very dissappointing.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15454115*
> well that blows...yea, TurboV reads the same as HWmoitor CHV CPU sensor, so that makes sense. the other softwares are like 12c lower...
> 
> 50c under prime at stock....not a whole lot of room to work with here...


Even though AMD specs ~max temps at 61C. I asked "The Stilt" about temps and he responded here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;4978988*
> That is kind of a bummer!
> 
> I noticed that the Turbo EVO temps were running ~10 C. higher. Now I'll need better cooling or reduced clocks... I'm not sure running/crunching ~4.6GHz 8-cores load 24/7 at ~ 50+ C. would be ideal for the chip? What kind of daily (load) temp range do you all think I should shoot for?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt;4978997*
> I would not worry about the temperatures until they are 70c+.
> These chips are rated to 90c (thermal control, "throttling").


For now I'm going to try and keep my "crunching" load temps to below ~60C.
and I'm also going to try and keep any "short term" tests of Prime/LinX load temps to below ~70 C. via the motherboard's cpu temp probe.


----------



## axipher

I have a stable 4.6 GHz overclock. I boot up an the first thing I do is enable/disable Turbo in AOD.

Now my problem is that when my temps seem to reach there max (48 in CoreTemp, 70 on Motherboard CPU sensor), the core will all drop to x7 multiplier at around 1.4 GHz for a few seconds, the temps drop by a degree or so, then they go back up to 4.6 GHz.

I disabled everything in the BIOS and when under full load all cores to stay at the 4.6 GHz up until the point where it seems some thermal throttle is kicking in and clocking down all the cores.

Is anyone else having this problem?

On a side note, as soon as I get above 4.2 GHz, I get some nice coil whine under load and it does disapear then the cores are clocking down to 1.4 GHz. How much coil whine are other members experiencing?


----------



## wuttz

i know AM2+, AM3 modules work fine,
but im asking for AM3+ modules for the looks.. =))


----------



## axipher

Just take an AM3 bracket, and cut the sides off


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15426460*
> @Pol: Idk what bios settings i am using right now...
> 
> # of P-States7
> P-StateFID 0x1A - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (21.00x - 1.412 V)
> P-StateFID 0x17 - VID 0x0B - IDD 18 (19.50x - 1.412 V)
> *P-StateFID 0x14 - VID 0x14 - IDD 12 (18.00x - 1.300 V)*
> P-StateFID 0x11 - VID 0x1A - IDD 10 (16.50x - 1.225 V)
> P-StateFID 0xB - VID 0x25 - IDD 7 (13.50x - 1.087 V)
> P-StateFID 0x5 - VID 0x2F - IDD 5 (10.50x - 0.962 V)
> P-StateFID 0x10C - VID 0x37 - IDD 3 (7.00x - 0.862 V)


As far as the default FX VID and how it relates to overclocking I'll quote "The Stilt" again...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt;4980892*
> For air, water (+chiller) and mild phase a chip with average leak & VID seems to be best.
> There are quite massive differences between the power consumption (= heat) between the keepers & leakers.
> The least leaky chip (happens to have the highest VID too...) I got has over 10% lower power draw than the one which has the highest leakage (lowest VID...).
> 
> The chip with lower leakage does better on air with 4CU/8C configuration, while the high leaker beats it hands down with only one core enabled. The "keeper" also runs 6c cooler at the same clocks, even the VDD is 0.1V higher.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;4981000*
> Thanks for the comment!
> 
> From what you've said then I gather Dumo's 1.200 VID chip might well be too HOT (power hungry) when attempting to run on air at ~4.6GHz(+) 8-cores as compared to my 1.287 VID sample with a similar o.c. and a higher VDD...
> 
> From your experience and from the samples that you've tested... what range or ~ number would you describe as the ideal average leak/VID? A chip(s) that would hopefully offer the best balance of clocks to lowish voltages to low/manageable temps?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt;4981294*
> I got FX-8150 chips with 1.2625V, 1.2875V, 1.3000V, 1.3125V, 1.3250V and 1.3375V VIDs.
> The best chips on air have 1.3000V+ VID, the lower ones are simply too hot to be run on air.
> The 1.3375V VID chip does ~4740MHz Prime95 LargeFFT stable (4CU/8C) with 1.40V on poor UEX120 + Ultra Kaze 3krpm fan.
> After that the third (0-3) compute unit starts failing and does not scale with further voltage.
> 
> The chips with higher leakage do only 4550MHz (4CU/8C LargeFFT) or so with 1.35V.
> The temperature raises way too high on these and the third CU starts failing at ~70c.
> 
> When the power draw / heat is limited by disabling the compute units and leaving only one core active, the lower VID chips do ~5400MHz / 1.49V (light tests) while the low leakers do only 5200MHz or so with the same voltage.
> 
> If I would purchase a single FX cpu to be run on air or water, I would want a chip with atleast 1.3000V VID.
> 
> The things will probably change as the CPUs get more mature (in terms of manufacturing process) thou.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15459327*
> I have a stable 4.6 GHz overclock. I boot up an the first thing I do is enable/disable Turbo in AOD.
> 
> Now my problem is that when my temps seem to reach there max (48 in CoreTemp, 70 on Motherboard CPU sensor), the core will all drop to x7 multiplier at around 1.4 GHz for a few seconds, the temps drop by a degree or so, then they go back up to 4.6 GHz.
> 
> I disabled everything in the BIOS and when under full load all cores to stay at the 4.6 GHz up until the point where it seems some thermal throttle is kicking in and clocking down all the cores.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem?


Your VRMs overheat. Use a small fan to cool them. If there is possible to cool the back of the mobo(CPU area) too, do it.


----------



## axipher

Hmm, I'll have to figure out a way to cool it then, seeing as I have the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX with an angled heatsink on the VRM's what would be the best way to cool it?

I don't have any chipset fans and would have to order some online, the cimputer shops in my area carry next to nothing, and what they do have is marked up 200% haha. I think I have a spare 92 mm Cooler Master from an olod Vortex Plus cooler, I'll try to mount that somehow tonight after work.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15459842*
> Hmm, I'll have to figure out a way to cool it then, seeing as I have the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX with an angled heatsink on the VRM's what would be the best way to cool it?
> 
> I don't have any chipset fans and would have to order some online, the cimputer shops in my area carry next to nothing, and what they do have is marked up 200% haha. I think I have a spare 92 mm Cooler Master from an olod Vortex Plus cooler, I'll try to mount that somehow tonight after work.


I use a regular 80 mm fan for the heatsink, and a 70mm fan(AMD heatsink fan) for the back of the mobo.


----------



## patricksiglin

My observations about fx-6100

If I overclock with just the multi to 4.3ghz cinebench only gets 4.2. If I raise the freq to 250 and overclock to 4.2 I get 5.1 in cinebench and all of my AIDA scores are pretty decent. I don't know how accurate SISANDRA is but with it I am getting 56gflops 95.89 GIPS which beats some of the scores of a 1090t @ 4ghz. So this thing really likes to freq to be overclocked. I wonder how high I can overclock to freq? Maybe it will scale better if I overclock more on the freq and less on the multi.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI;15459921*
> I use a regular 80 mm fan for the heatsink, and a 70mm fan(AMD heatsink fan) for the back of the mobo.


I have the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced and it supports an 80 mm fan right behind the backplate, but it has to be shorter then 25 mm. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


I have the Cooler Master 690 II Advanced and it supports an 80 mm fan right behind the backplate, but it has to be shorter then 25 mm. Anyone have any recommendations?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...x&cPath=36_394


----------



## Schmuckley

i screw a 110mm fan (with a nut & bolt) into the side of my case and point it @ the vrm sinks..


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Hey guys. Potential BD buyer here







But I have some questions about it that I cant seem to find answer's to else where. I use my rig for gaming and am looking to get a stronger(AMD) CPU. my total goal is to have an eyefinity(3x 24'') gaming rig. I'll be using 6950's or 6970's in crossfire. can anyone tell me how Bulldozer CPU's work out in this kind of a set up for gaming? Thanks for your time in advance!


----------



## axipher

Not at all worth it. I went from a 955 BE @ 3.8 GHz and barely notice any improvement in games, you're still GPU limited in my opinion and bulldozer would not be an upgrade for you at this time, maybe Piledriver though.

But gaming aside, it is an upgrade. I just can't recommend it as an upgrade for purely gaming.

EDIT 1: It's looking like this might be my best option:
Evercool "Thin" 80 X 15mm Case Fan- Medium Speed - Sleeved


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


Not at all worth it. I went from a 955 BE @ 3.8 GHz and barely notice any improvement in games, you're still GPU limited in my opinion and bulldozer would not be an upgrade for you at this time, maybe Piledriver though.

But gaming aside, it is an upgrade. I just can't recommend it as an upgrade for purely gaming.

EDIT 1: It's looking like this might be my best option:
Evercool "Thin" 80 X 15mm Case Fan- Medium Speed - Sleeved


I know i'm GPU limeted right now, but when I just to CF 6950s/6970's From my understanding my 955 will be the bottleneck. looking at what can be done about it







Thank you for the advice though!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


I know i'm GPU limeted right now, but when I just to CF 6950s/6970's From my understanding my 955 will be the bottleneck. looking at what can be done about it







Thank you for the advice though!


http://alienbabeltech.com/main/twent...ii-and-core-i7

Doesn't really look that great to me. I doubt its worth it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15460365*
> I know i'm GPU limeted right now, but when I just to CF 6950s/6970's From my understanding my 955 will be the bottleneck. looking at what can be done about it Thank you for the advice though!


No problem, and your 955 won't bottleneck 2 6970's.

Two 6970's at 950/1450 get the same 3DMark11 Graphics score running at 8x/8x with a 955 @ 3.6 as compared to an i7-960 running them at 16x/16x and an FX-8150 @ 4.6 running at 16x/16x.

So all in all, your 955 will not bottle neck 2 single GPU cards. you might have issues with 3 or more cards, or 2 590's or 6990's though.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Thank you guys for a rational look at this it seems I will be beating up my 955 for a while more! +rep!


----------



## axipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


Thank you guys for a rational look at this







it seems I will be beating up my 955 for a while more! +rep!


Not a problem, that's what *cough* most *cough* of us are here for haha. Get that 955 to 4.0 GHz and you'll be clear sailing until Piledriver


----------



## whippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;15460612*
> Thank you guys for a rational look at this it seems I will be beating up my 955 for a while more! +rep!


i have been researching constantly for weeks looking into the same info you are. but i managed to get some time on the bf3 single player last night, and the bottleneck experienced is not anywhere near as bad as ppl make it out to be. i am actually running a 6990+6970 with a 955 @4GHz and it handles it much better than i thought it would. particles like dust/snow are the big killer, but as long as im getting 60fps then who cares..? i can run at high settings on 5760x1080 and so far never drop under 60fps, on ultra it goes to around 45-55(msaa being the main culprit to fps drop, otherwise almost everything else can run ultra np).

my cards are still running stock, so i could potentially overclock them and get that little bit more, but not sure i will bother.

make sure your nb is up as high as you can get it, im running around 2700mhz and it helps


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Dudes I got a problem, a bit of topic but should I replace my cpu and mobo with an i7 2700k (when it's released) or should I get a fFX-8170 and a crosshair v? I'm a bit puzzled. Which one would be the best in your honest opinion? I have a budget of Â£400 for the cpu and mobo.

Thanks,


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker;15460960*
> Dudes I got a problem, a bit of topic but should I replace my cpu and mobo with an i7 2700k (when it's released) or should I get a fFX-8170 and a crosshair v? I'm a bit puzzled. Which one would be the best in your honest opinion? I have a budget of £400 for the cpu and mobo.
> 
> Thanks,


If you can get by the power consumption problems of BD and don't need single-threaded performance, then BD is the way to go.


----------



## wuttz

ready to rock n' roll, until i realized i forgot to buy a KB/mouse.










DSC04146 by ᵿ, on Flickr


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15466771*
> ready to rock n' roll, until i realized i forgot to buy a KB/mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC04146 by ᵿ, on Flickr


Haha nice one


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15466771*
> ready to rock n' roll, until i realized i forgot to buy a KB/mouse.


I recommend CM Storm Spawn and Razer Ultimate Stealth Blackwidow

But I think you already have your mind made up lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15466771*
> ready to rock n' roll .../snip


that is smecky.

wow.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15466771*
> ready to rock n' roll, until i realized i forgot to buy a KB/mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC04146 by ᵿ, on Flickr


WoW Biostar TA990FXE ...

Hey All, already testing on AIDA64 v2.0 yet ...

AIDA 64 say FULLY OPTIMIZED for BD !


----------



## Sfirculitu

so anyone came up with the solution, why all the bsdo and the blue screens and the reastarts? becuse i have the 8120 and i can run 12 hours prime95 at stock and at 4.5 ghz but when i open the youtube i crashes, or when i oppened the gpu-z crashes not all the times that happened once, with the steam i have the most problems.. with any bios update the problem keeps coming.. with 0813 9905 9911 9913 with all i have the same problem..

i tried different cpus 1100t 1090t and 1 sempron and i DONT have any problems with all the bios.. when i put the fx i have in generaly crashes at the stock! i changed 3 video cards the problem keeps the same.. i rma it at the shop where i tooked today.. i waiting to see what is gona happend and what they are gona say to me.. for replace or that something else.. but i cant understand why all that???

i sent e-mail at the support of amd nothing.. i have an open ticket.. so anyone from here have any solution or something for the problem plz answer me.. thanks










here one example i have one with furmark too and when i oppend the youtube browser or steam i have crashes..

i can play with VLC 1080p bluray but youtube or livestream crashes with artifacts and follow up with the blue screen and im not the only one as i see..

youtube is one example for dont tell me about the flash player becuse i chacked that too.. i chacked everthing but nothing.. so....


----------



## ORL

I do not have any such problems with my chip.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu;15468273*
> so anyone came up with the solution, why all the bsdo and the blue screens and the reastarts? becuse i have the 8120 and i can run 12 hours prime95 at stock and at 4.5 ghz but when i open the youtube i crashes, or when i oppened the gpu-z crashes not all the times that happened once, with the steam i have the most problems.. with any bios update the problem keeps coming.. with 0813 9905 9911 9913 with all i have the same problem..
> 
> i tried different cpus 1100t 1090t and 1 sempron and i DONT have any problems with all the bios.. when i put the fx i have in generaly crashes at the stock! i changed 3 video cards the problem keeps the same.. i rma it at the shop where i tooked today.. i waiting to see what is gona happend and what they are gona say to me.. for replace or that something else.. but i cant understand why all that???
> 
> i sent e-mail at the support of amd nothing.. i have an open ticket.. so anyone from here have any solution or something for the problem plz answer me.. thanks
> 
> *image snip*
> 
> here one example i have one with furmark too and when i oppend the youtube browser or steam i have crashes..
> 
> i can play with VLC 1080p bluray but youtube or livestream crashes with artifacts and follow up with the blue screen and im not the only one as i see..
> 
> youtube is one example for dont tell me about the flash player becuse i chacked that too.. i chacked everthing but nothing.. so....


Do these crashes happen at stock clocks as well?
The 8120 that I had would have similar issues.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicroMiniMe;15457899*
> Thanks for the great thread reflex99, I love my new FX and look forward to future improvements from AMD.


d'awwwwwww That's so sweet.







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BankaiKiller;15458032*
> lol... I just don't get how you can be happy with a product that fails at everything on stock, but is barely worth the money if it's overclocked to 5ghz.... And still does worse in single threaded apps compared to thuban. And does not out perform it in gaming or folding.. or hardly any other multithreaded apps.... Very dissappointing.


How about you go troll TomsHardware or something where people won't just infract you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;15459305*
> Even though AMD specs ~max temps at 61C. I asked "The Stilt" about temps and he responded here:
> 
> For now I'm going to try and keep my "crunching" load temps to below ~60C.
> and I'm also going to try and keep any "short term" tests of Prime/LinX load temps to below ~70 C. via the motherboard's cpu temp probe.


Yea, i saw that, but just for teh safeties, I am aiming for under 61.
Don't wanna kill the chip I waited 6 years for.

Not afraid to bench higher though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;15459456*
> As far as the default FX VID and how it relates to overclocking I'll quote "The Stilt" again...












I have teh most bauss chip in teh world......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy_Clocker;15460960*
> Dudes I got a problem, a bit of topic but should I replace my cpu and mobo with an i7 2700k (when it's released) or should I get a fFX-8170 and a crosshair v? I'm a bit puzzled. Which one would be the best in your honest opinion? I have a budget of £400 for the cpu and mobo.
> 
> Thanks,


I'd go 2600K or 2500K honestly...FX is really a niche product. As much as I love it, It really isn't the best buy right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15466771*
> ready to rock n' roll, until i realized i forgot to buy a KB/mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [imgg]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6118/6284265201_8979927751_z.jpg[/img]
> DSC04146 by ᵿ, on Flickr


soooo purdy! The FXE doesn't natively support SLI right?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Well, my FX-8120 finally showed up in the country and is on its way to me now! Hopefully i will have it within 24 hrs!


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15469368*
> soooo purdy! The FXE doesn't natively support SLI right?


SLI? what's that?








(kidding. no it does not.)


DSC04144 by ᵿ, on Flickr


----------



## reflex99

yea, who would ever want to run that


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu;15468273*
> so anyone came up with the solution, why all the bsdo and the blue screens and the reastarts? becuse i have the 8120 and i can run 12 hours prime95 at stock and at 4.5 ghz but when i open the youtube i crashes, or when i oppened the gpu-z crashes not all the times that happened once, with the steam i have the most problems.. with any bios update the problem keeps coming.. with 0813 9905 9911 9913 with all i have the same problem..
> 
> i tried different cpus 1100t 1090t and 1 sempron and i DONT have any problems with all the bios.. when i put the fx i have in generaly crashes at the stock! i changed 3 video cards the problem keeps the same.. i rma it at the shop where i tooked today.. i waiting to see what is gona happend and what they are gona say to me.. for replace or that something else.. but i cant understand why all that???
> 
> i sent e-mail at the support of amd nothing.. i have an open ticket.. so anyone from here have any solution or something for the problem plz answer me.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here one example i have one with furmark too and when i oppend the youtube browser or steam i have crashes..
> 
> i can play with VLC 1080p bluray but youtube or livestream crashes with artifacts and follow up with the blue screen and im not the only one as i see..
> 
> youtube is one example for dont tell me about the flash player becuse i chacked that too.. i chacked everthing but nothing.. so....


I had the same issue when I oc'ed with the multi.
Raising the FSB and upping the vcore a bit solved the issue for me.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu;15468273*
> so anyone came up with the solution, why all the bsdo and the blue screens and the reastarts? becuse i have the 8120 and i can run 12 hours prime95 at stock and at 4.5 ghz but when i open the youtube i crashes, or when i oppened the gpu-z crashes not all the times that happened once, with the steam i have the most problems.. with any bios update the problem keeps coming.. with 0813 9905 9911 9913 with all i have the same problem..
> 
> i tried different cpus 1100t 1090t and 1 sempron and i DONT have any problems with all the bios.. when i put the fx i have in generaly crashes at the stock! i changed 3 video cards the problem keeps the same.. i rma it at the shop where i tooked today.. i waiting to see what is gona happend and what they are gona say to me.. for replace or that something else.. but i cant understand why all that???
> 
> i sent e-mail at the support of amd nothing.. i have an open ticket.. so anyone from here have any solution or something for the problem plz answer me.. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here one example i have one with furmark too and when i oppend the youtube browser or steam i have crashes..
> 
> i can play with VLC 1080p bluray but youtube or livestream crashes with artifacts and follow up with the blue screen and im not the only one as i see..
> 
> youtube is one example for dont tell me about the flash player becuse i chacked that too.. i chacked everthing but nothing.. so....


Sounds like your cpu-nb is unstable. Try running the blend test and see if it makes it past 10mins, its proabably failing within the first 2-5mins. I had an issue like this and it was smallfft stable for 1 or 2hrs, these issues crept up and narrowed down to the cpu-nb needing a bit more voltage.


----------



## 66racer

Frys by my house now stocks them, I sold my first one and now think I might upgrade my cooling system to get another one early next year







I would really want to 24/7 4.9-5.0Ghz which i think the fx 8xxx can, just needs a boat load of cooling


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Do these crashes happen at stock clocks as well?
The 8120 that I had would have similar issues.


ye stock settings that was the most freshrating thing i ever had! 3.1 and 1333 9-9-9-24.. and i didnt found any solution.. everybody was telling to rma it, others was telling to wait for an update.. at the end i rma to be sure and today im wating to call me from the shop too see what im doing


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu;15470281*
> ye stock settings that was the most freshrating thing i ever had! 3.1 and 1333 9-9-9-24.. and i didnt found any solution.. everybody was telling to rma it, others was telling to wait for an update.. at the end i rma to be sure and today im wating to call me from the shop too see what im doing


See this thread.


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:



I had the same issue when I oc'ed with the multi.
Raising the FSB and upping the vcore a bit solved the issue for me.



Quote:



Sounds like your cpu-nb is unstable. Try running the blend test and see if it makes it past 10mins, its proabably failing within the first 2-5mins. I had an issue like this and it was smallfft stable for 1 or 2hrs, these issues crept up and narrowed down to the cpu-nb needing a bit more voltage.


im talking for stock settings! F5--> Defult and had the same problem the screen i put it for no reason anyway just in the time when i opend the youtube was crashed or the ati drivers.. i tried to put a little bit more voltage.. nothing i put all the numbers manually, in caz that the auto messing around i disable enabled everthing and i wasn't alone i had 2 person good overclockers that knows from that.. becuse i dont have expiernce so much as they and was my 1st time o/c my cpu.. and we didnt found the cause.. now im gona speak them for your advices, but anyway i think im waiting a new cpu i rma it already if im gona have the same we are gona see.. anything else that you can think and tell me more advices or solution? it was really be helpful becuse till now we are searching why all that...


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15470309*
> See this thread.


but that isn't right you want to have 8 cores, new architecture and code name bulldozer, and you went back at 1100T. Maybe we have the same issues we are gona see.. anyway if they accept im gona pay 50euros more to get one 8150 and with the other screw it..


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu;15470408*
> but that isn't right you want to have 8 cores, new architecture and code name bulldozer, and you went back at 1100T. Maybe we have the same issues we are gona see.. anyway if they accept im gona pay 50euros more to get one 8150 and with the other screw it..


I wouldn't recommend that.
At the very least wait for the B3 revision.


----------



## Sfirculitu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15470426*
> I wouldn't recommend that.
> At the very least wait for the B3 revision.


B3 as i head is not coming right now.. we have time till then, like from the new year and after.. anyway we are gona see today.. and i'm very afraid if the new one has the same things..

edit: And thank you..


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15467414*
> I recommend CM Storm Spawn and Razer Ultimate Stealth Blackwidow
> 
> But I think you already have your mind made up lol


I had a lot of issues with my CM Storm Sentinel. Windows didn't recognize it on start-up, and it would suddenly jump from time to time. Had tried all drivers, and all sorts of fixes, but nothing fixed it.

Then I bought a Logitech G500, and it is by far the best mouse I've ever had!

But of course, I don't know about the Spawn. It might be great


----------



## djohny24

Hello! finally y got my new 8120, and, i have some questions... In stock with bios stock. Cinebench 11.5 cant pass 4,56 cpu score. With stock bios, and CorePerformance boost (turbo core?) cant pass 3100mhz all cores.

Without turbo core, disabled at 3100mhz...










This is my current system:

MB Gigabyte GA990XA-UD3
FX 8120
2x2GB Kingston Hyper X 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T

Is there any problem?

And, with overclock, only scores 5.89 :S


----------



## AccellGarage

For Djohny ... Upgrade BIOS latest for improves Bulldozer and maybe your board 990X are Low Profile than 990FXA UD5/UD7.

Correct me If wrong


----------



## djohny24

Im using the latest bios, "F9".









Mmmm this 990X has 8+2 phase: "This motherboard designs with Split Power Plane, 8+2 phase VRM"

Is the "same" chip than 990FX, but, without, 16X16X pci express lines.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/pro...px?pid=3901#ov


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djohny24;15471752*
> Im using the latest bios, "F9".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm this 990X has 8+2 phase: "This motherboard designs with Split Power Plane, 8+2 phase VRM"
> 
> Is the "same" chip than 990FX, but, without, 16X16X pci express lines.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901#ov


Ooh Nice 8+2 VRM on 990X UD3 has powerfull same like 990FXA.

Sure I understand, reading cpu support on FX. What is a Drop your system?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Hello! finally y got my new 8120, and, i have some questions... In stock with bios stock. Cinebench 11.5 cant pass 4,56 cpu score. With stock bios, and CorePerformance boost (turbo core?) cant pass 3100mhz all cores.

Without turbo core, disabled at 3100mhz...










This is my current system:

MB Gigabyte GA990XA-UD3
FX 8120
2x2GB Kingston Hyper X 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 1T

Is there any problem?

And, with overclock, only scores 5.89 :S











yeah according to that picture your cores are all over the place on speed. You either need AOD and turn off turbo core or at least for me set freq to 250 and then overclock by multi it seems to tame it a bit. My fx-6100 without doing either option gets 4.24 at 4.6ghz with either two options I can do 5.25 at 4.6ghz


----------



## axipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


yeah according to that picture your cores are all over the place on speed. You either need AOD and turn off turbo core or at least for me set freq to 250 and then overclock by multi it seems to tame it a bit. My fx-6100 without doing either option gets 4.24 at 4.6ghz with either two options I can do 5.25 at 4.6ghz


Wow, that much of a difference between using the multi and the FSB... I might have to experiment with the FSB some more tonight, kind of defeats the purpose of a black edition chip haha.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


Wow, that much of a difference between using the multi and the FSB... I might have to experiment with the FSB some more tonight, kind of defeats the purpose of a black edition chip haha.


well it just seems to help otherwise AMD overdrive can be used. Enable turbo click ok disable turbo click ok and exit out. I just found that increasing the freq helped it on those tests it still jumps around a bit. AOD is the only true way to correct the problem as of now.


----------



## axipher

@ patricksiglin:

If you can test this quickly seeing as I'm at work, would it be possible to get you to run 4 quick runs of Cinebench:

200 x 23 with Turbo ON
200 x 23 with Turbo OFF
250 x 18.5 with Turbo ON
250 x 18.5 with Turbo OFF

I'm just guessing that 250 x 18.5 was the settings you used. Also what were your voltages at?

I'm just hoping to get some more results to compare, I have another friend who ordered a FX-8150 to replace his aging Athlon II X2. I also want to see how much of a performance hit the Turbo adds.


----------



## rx7racer

I'm still playing with my FX but there seems to be a sweet spot so to talk for my chip as far as fsb/HT/cpu Core freq, goes.

I lowered my fsb, raised multi a tad and ended up with this.

The cores not being at a constant flux is a huge help. As said use AOD to turn that off, just learned that yesterday myself as I try to stay away from most of that software stuff.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


@ patricksiglin:

If you can test this quickly seeing as I'm at work, would it be possible to get you to run 4 quick runs of Cinebench:

200 x 23 with Turbo ON
200 x 23 with Turbo OFF
250 x 18.5 with Turbo ON
250 x 18.5 with Turbo OFF

I'm just guessing that 250 x 18.5 was the settings you used. Also what were your voltages at?

I'm just hoping to get some more results to compare, I have another friend who ordered a FX-8150 to replace his aging Athlon II X2. I also want to see how much of a performance hit the Turbo adds.


Mine is a fx-6100 so the numbers wont even be close. You definitely want to turbo off though. But I can run some tests later. If AOD is used then both 200 and 250 will yield about the same. In my case its slightly faster at 250 but not by much.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


I'm still playing with my FX but there seems to be a sweet spot so to talk for my chip as far as fsb/HT/cpu Core freq, goes.

I lowered my fsb, raised multi a tad and ended up with this.

The cores not being at a constant flux is a huge help. As said use AOD to turn that off, just learned that yesterday myself as I try to stay away from most of that software stuff.


what do you have your HT and voltage at?


----------



## axipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


Mine is a fx-6100 so the numbers wont even be close. You definitely want to turbo off though. But I can run some tests later. If AOD is used then both 200 and 250 will yield about the same. In my case its slightly faster at 250 but not by much.


Okay sounds good, for fun I'll disable my 4th module since it keeps giving my errors in Prime95 anyway, should be close to the same results at that point I would think,


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15472767*
> what do you have your HT and voltage at?


My HT is 2025MHz and voltage for it is like 1.16v. I've noticed it doesn't really matter whether I try higher or just keep it low so I've kept it low so far.

I only have 2000Mhz mem which is killing my ability to raise it also, have been trying to keep all NB,HT,Mem around same freq.


----------



## Nocturin

Can sombody with a comparable 8120/50 system and a 2500/2600k sytem run a bunch of benchmarks at once and see what happens?

Is there any way to accurately test multi-tasking (i.e encoding, productivity apps, games, browsing, modeling, ect )?


----------



## patricksiglin

FX-6100 @ 1.4V 2250NB 2250 HT 4.25GHZ AIDA scores.

AIDA64 Extreme Edition

Memory Read

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Read Speed
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16252 MB/s
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 14174 MB/s
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 13899 MB/s
FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 13649 MB/s
Xeon X5550 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 12400 MB/s
FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 12267 MB/s
Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 11481 MB/s
Core i5-650 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9117 MB/s
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9084 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 8862 MB/s
Quote:
Pentium EE 955 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 7990 MB/s
A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7980 MB/s
Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7891 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 7870 MB/s
Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 7437 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 7134 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 7002 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 6686 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 6347 MB/s
Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 6181 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 5934 MB/s
Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5646 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5375 MB/s
Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 5276 MB/s
Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 4920 MB/s
Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 4852 MB/s
Xeon 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 4569 MB/s
Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 4353 MB/s
Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4158 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 3966 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3909 MB/s
E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 3887 MB/s
Atom 230 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 3547 MB/s
Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 3515 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 3352 MB/s
Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 3238 MB/s
Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 3140 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 2894 MB/s
Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 2826 MB/s

Memory Write

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Write Speed
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 18438 MB/s
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 12544 MB/s
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 12064 MB/s
FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 10475 MB/s
Core i5-650 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9555 MB/s
Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9417 MB/s
FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9267 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 8836 MB/s
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7506 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 7052 MB/s
Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 6895 MB/s
Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 6711 MB/s
A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 6387 MB/s
Xeon X5550 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 6341 MB/s
Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 5828 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 5711 MB/s
Pentium EE 955 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 5608 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5592 MB/s
Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5362 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4853 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4838 MB/s
Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 4452 MB/s
Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4232 MB/s
Xeon 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 4177 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 4106 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3800 MB/s
Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 3785 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 3629 MB/s
Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 3581 MB/s
Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 3259 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 3157 MB/s
Atom 230 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 2816 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 2770 MB/s
Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 2491 MB/s
Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 2443 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 2342 MB/s
Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 2322 MB/s
Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 2038 MB/s
E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 1661 MB/s

Memory Copy

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Copy Speed
FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 18574 MB/s
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 16382 MB/s
FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 15064 MB/s
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 14937 MB/s
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 12610 MB/s
Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 11211 MB/s
Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 10807 MB/s
A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 10641 MB/s
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 10557 MB/s
Core i5-650 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9534 MB/s
Xeon X5550 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9391 MB/s
Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 8321 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 7094 MB/s
Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 6770 MB/s
Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 6663 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 6458 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 6200 MB/s
Pentium EE 955 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 6040 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5951 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 5426 MB/s
Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 5421 MB/s
Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4988 MB/s
Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4764 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 4615 MB/s
Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4585 MB/s
Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4283 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4223 MB/s
Xeon 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 4052 MB/s
Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 3890 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3668 MB/s
Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 3268 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 3080 MB/s
Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 2966 MB/s
Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 2891 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 2759 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 2582 MB/s
Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 2518 MB/s
E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 2488 MB/s
Atom 230 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 2375 MB/s

Memory Latency

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Latency
Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 47.5 ns
FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 49.8 ns
Core i7-2600 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 53.8 ns
FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 54.1 ns
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 54.5 ns
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 55.7 ns
Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 55.8 ns
Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 57.6 ns
Core i7-965 Extreme 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 59.9 ns
Core i7-990X Extreme 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 60.6 ns
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 60.7 ns
Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 62.0 ns
A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 62.6 ns
Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 62.8 ns
Xeon X5550 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 68.4 ns
Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 68.6 ns
Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 71.9 ns
Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 74.9 ns
Pentium EE 955 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 80.7 ns
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 81.4 ns
Core i5-650 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 82.4 ns
Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 84.1 ns
E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 86.3 ns
P4EE 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 86.4 ns
Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 87.6 ns
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 88.1 ns
Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 89.1 ns
Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 97.9 ns
Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 102.0 ns
Atom 230 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 103.2 ns
Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 110.1 ns
Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 110.9 ns
Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 111.3 ns
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 117.3 ns
Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 127.0 ns
Xeon 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 146.2 ns
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 149.1 ns
Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 156.7 ns
Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 226.4 ns

CPU Queen

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 56780
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 53499
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 43971
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 42524
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 41694
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 37793
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 30782
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 27770
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 27322
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 26972
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 25500
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 22158
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 21994
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 21978
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 21891
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 21441
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 21410
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 21223
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 19169
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 16092
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 12581
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 12129
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 11234
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 9597
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 7451
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 7301
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 7273
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 5169
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 4981
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 4877
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4084
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4023
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3852
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 3790
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 3513
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 3298
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 2812
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 2580
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 1836

CPU PhotoWorxx

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 60355
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 48755
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 47638
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 47066
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 46595
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 45592
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 36933
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 34806
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 31119
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 27165
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 24462
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 22012
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 20352
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 19947
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 19207
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 14576
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 12294
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 9478
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 9335
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 8641
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 8395
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 8384
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7609
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 7353
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 6975
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5530
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 5388
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5086
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 4976
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4912
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 4817
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 4430
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 4375
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 4249
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 3767
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 3212
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 2514
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 2493
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 2346

CPU ZLib

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 348.9 MB/s
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 343.9 MB/s
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 340.9 MB/s
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 275.9 MB/s
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 269.0 MB/s
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 232.8 MB/s
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 223.8 MB/s
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 214.2 MB/s
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 208.2 MB/s
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 180.5 MB/s
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 177.2 MB/s
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 166.3 MB/s
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 147.6 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 146.0 MB/s
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 145.3 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 129.8 MB/s
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 112.2 MB/s
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 107.3 MB/s
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 103.5 MB/s
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 101.1 MB/s
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 79.1 MB/s
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 71.5 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 70.3 MB/s
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 56.8 MB/s
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 54.9 MB/s
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 54.8 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 45.1 MB/s
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 39.5 MB/s
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 33.2 MB/s
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 31.0 MB/s
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 30.8 MB/s
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 29.4 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 23.2 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 21.9 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 19.4 MB/s
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 17.7 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 16.5 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 15.6 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 14.7 MB/s

CPU AES

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 352227
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 350536
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 325450
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 289741
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 207915
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 78761
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 65697
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 61006
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 53016
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 46894
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 41013
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 40639
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 40002
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 35903
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 32973
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 32934
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 32609
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 29287
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 27679
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 25455
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 23408
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 18744
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 16738
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 16170
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 12357
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 10926
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 10810
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 10643
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7552
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 7445
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 7123
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 6526
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 5848
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 5659
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 5241
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 4397
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 4193
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 3355
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 1973

CPU Hash

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 4784 MB/s
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 3609 MB/s
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 3188 MB/s
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 3132 MB/s
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 3115 MB/s
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 3095 MB/s
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2806 MB/s
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2553 MB/s
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2470 MB/s
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 2347 MB/s
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 2242 MB/s
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1989 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 1942 MB/s
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 1941 MB/s
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 1914 MB/s
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 1681 MB/s
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 1656 MB/s
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 1465 MB/s
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1441 MB/s
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 1101 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 980 MB/s
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 968 MB/s
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 925 MB/s
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 828 MB/s
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 808 MB/s
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 728 MB/s
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 638 MB/s
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 549 MB/s
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 493 MB/s
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 448 MB/s
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 442 MB/s
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 427 MB/s
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 336 MB/s
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 326 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 306 MB/s
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 251 MB/s
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 247 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 245 MB/s
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 162 MB/s

FPU VP8

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 3683
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 3459
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 3304
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 3005
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2894
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2790
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2772
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 2768
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 2678
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 2288
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2190
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2186
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 2073
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2069
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 1803
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 1798
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 1772
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 1733
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1532
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 1457
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1127
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 1107
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 1007
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 888
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 744
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 693
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 652
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 632
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 556
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 518
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 471
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 457
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 451
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 413
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 413
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 401
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 393
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 318
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 310

FPU Julia

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 18505
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 18308
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 17997
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 17671
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 15287
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 12204
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 11131
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 10731
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 10107
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 8954
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 8678
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 8201
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 8070
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7959
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 7606
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7433
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 6416
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 5596
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 5578
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 5549
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 3533
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 3077
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 2449
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 2385
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 2308
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 2052
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1988
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 1703
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 1340
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 1307
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 960
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 914
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 896
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 892
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 795
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 702
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 640
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 589
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 513

FPU Mandel

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 9822
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 9318
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 8672
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 8614
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 8067
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 6212
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 5465
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 5397
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 5173
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 4626
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 4418
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 4332
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 4180
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 4072
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 3968
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 3874
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 3313
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 2889
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 2840
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2675
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1823
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 1626
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 1482
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 1449
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 1182
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1062
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 1051
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 871
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 794
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 683
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 495
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 476
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 458
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 428
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 407
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 360
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 328
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 263
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 193

FPU SinJulia

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Score
6x Core i7-990X Extreme HT 3466 MHz Intel DX58SO2 X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 7473
8x Xeon X5550 HT 2666 MHz Supermicro X8DTN+ i5520 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 6993
4x Core i7-2600 HT 3400 MHz Asus P8P67 P67 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 4695
12x Opteron 2431 2400 MHz Supermicro H8DI3+-F SR5690 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 4658
4x Core i7-965 Extreme HT 3200 MHz Asus P6T Deluxe X58 Triple DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 4590
8x Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Intel S5400SF i5400 Quad DDR2-640FB 5-5-5-15 4138
8x Opteron 2378 2400 MHz Tyan Thunder n3600R nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-800R 6-6-6-18 CR1 3101
6x Phenom II X6 1055T 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-790FXTA-UD5 AMD790FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2728
8x Xeon L5320 1866 MHz Intel S5000VCL i5000V Dual DDR2-533FB 4-4-4-12 2590
2x Core i5-650 HT 3200 MHz Supermicro C7SIM-Q Q57 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2306
4x Xeon X3430 2400 MHz Supermicro X8SIL-F i3420 Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 2266
4x Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Gigabyte GA-EP35C-DS3R P35 Dual DDR3-1066 8-8-8-20 CR2 2222
8x Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Supermicro H8DME-2 nForcePro-3600 Unganged Dual DDR2-667R 5-5-5-15 CR1 2210
6x FX-6100 4250 MHz [ TRIAL VERSION ] AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1667 9-9-9-24 CR2 2171
4x Phenom II X4 Black 940 3000 MHz Asus M3N78-EM GeForce8300 Int. Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1934
4x A8-3850 2900 MHz Gigabyte GA-A75M-UD2H A75 Int. Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 1871
4x Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2666 MHz Intel D975XBX2 i975X Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 1855
6x FX-6100 3300 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 1740
4x Xeon 5140 2333 MHz Intel S5000VSA i5000V Dual DDR2-667FB 5-5-5-15 1618
4x Phenom X4 9500 2200 MHz Asus M3A AMD770 Ganged Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1421
4x Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Tyan Thunder h2000M BCM5785 Dual DDR2-600R 5-5-5-15 CR1 1178
2x Athlon64 X2 Black 6400+ 3200 MHz MSI K9N SLI Platinum nForce570SLI Dual DDR2-800 4-4-4-11 CR1 1049
2x Core 2 Extreme X6800 2933 MHz Abit AB9 P965 Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 1021
2x Pentium EE 955 HT 3466 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 960
2x Xeon HT 3400 MHz Intel SE7320SP2 iE7320 Dual DDR333R 2.5-3-3-7 942
2x Core 2 Duo P8400 2266 MHz MSI MegaBook PR201 GM45 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 835
2x Athlon64 X2 4000+ 2100 MHz ASRock ALiveNF7G-HDready nForce7050-630a Int. Dual DDR2-700 5-5-5-18 CR2 682
P4EE HT 3733 MHz Intel SE7230NH1LX iE7230 Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 516
2x E-350 1600 MHz ASRock E350M1 A50M Int. DDR3-1066 SDRAM 8-8-8-20 CR1 506
2x Opteron 240 1400 MHz MSI K8D Master3-133 FS AMD8100 Dual DDR400R 3-4-4-8 CR1 457
2x Pentium D 820 2800 MHz Abit Fatal1ty F-I90HD RS600 Int. Dual DDR2-800 5-5-5-18 CR2 452
Sempron 140 2700 MHz Asus Sabertooth 990FX AMD990FX Unganged Dual DDR3-1333 9-9-9-24 CR1 435
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual DDR266R 2-3-3-6 CR1 359
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz ASRock 939S56-M SiS756 Dual DDR400 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 327
Celeron 420 1600 MHz Intel DQ965CO Q965 Int. Dual DDR2-667 5-5-5-15 277
Sempron 2600+ 1600 MHz ASRock K8NF4G-SATA2 GeForce6100 Int. DDR400 SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 CR2 262
Atom 230 HT 1600 MHz Intel D945GCLF i945GC Int. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-12 205
Celeron D 326 2533 MHz ASRock 775Twins-HDTV RC410 Ext. DDR2-533 SDRAM 4-4-4-11 203
Nano L2200 1600 MHz VIA VB8001 CN896 Int. DDR2-667 SDRAM 5-5-5-15 CR2 132


----------



## Nocturin

can someone condense that /\?

too many letters, my eyes go all cross.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15473462*
> can someone condense that /\?
> 
> too many letters, my eyes go all cross.


I made all my results red so its easier to find. This is only at 4.25 so still trying to get volts as low as possible.


----------



## Nocturin

Your little fx x6 was actually at the top for a few of those- I dont know the relevance of the benchmark, so I'm just looking at the pretty colors


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15473573*
> Your little fx x6 was actually at the top for a few of those- I dont know the relevance of the benchmark, so I'm just looking at the pretty colors


yeah and right now if I run sisandra it will top at 1090t @ 4ghz. Not by much but it does beat it.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15473610*
> yeah and right now if I run sisandra it will top at 1090t @ 4ghz. Not by much but it does beat it.


Thats not a bad thing.

Any chance you could run a bunch of benches at the same time and see what happens to the results?


----------



## AccellGarage

it's look good for AES-HASH bench FX6100. But VP8 encoding are poor than i7 2600K.

Another FX like 8120/8150 already bench AIDA64 v2 yet?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15473650*
> Thats not a bad thing.
> 
> Any chance you could run a bunch of benches at the same time and see what happens to the results?


Its an upgrade from a 955be at 4.2ghz. I still think the 1090t and 1100t in day to day use is the better chips. It's not as bad as originally thought though. There was a youtube of a guy with a fx-6100 @ 5ghz only getting 4.24 on cinebench but I bet his cores were all over the place because mine does 5.02 on cinebench @ 4.25ghz. Which is nowhere near what an x6 can do at the same clock but its still not that bad. My old 955be @ 4.2 did 4.7.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AccellGarage;15473710*
> it's look good for AES-HASH bench FX6100. But VP8 encoding are poor than i7 2600K.
> 
> Another FX like 8120/8150 already bench AIDA64 v2 yet?


that was with the AIDA64 v2.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15473650*
> Any chance you could run a bunch of benches at the same time and see what happens to the results?


Ran a few at the same time, GeekBench was only one to have an issue, it just halted, it didn't freeze but essentially it did.

Also ran Sisoft multi-core efficiency test at same time. So 4 out of 5 benches worked fine and scored about same as usual oddly enough. But with GeekBench stopping on me, that is worry. Wonder if it was Windows scheduler or cpu that put it in limbo.

Edit: Put up a benchmark report from AIDA64 v2.

Edit2: ah well I guess after looking, yeah most scores weren't that great haha. Does a bit better independently.


----------



## AccellGarage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15473729*
> that was with the AIDA64 v2.


Sure and I know that, ...


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15473780*
> Ran a few at the same time, GeekBench was only one to have an issue, it just halted, it didn't freeze but essentially it did.
> 
> Also ran Sisoft multi-core efficiency test at same time. So 4 out of 5 benches worked fine and scored about same as usual oddly enough. But with GeekBench stopping on me, that is worry. Wonder if it was Windows scheduler or cpu that put it in limbo.
> 
> Edit: Put up a benchmark report from AIDA64 v2.
> 
> Edit2: ah well I guess after looking, yeah most scores weren't that great haha. Does a bit better independently.


How volts did it take for you to get to 4.7 I have to pump 1.475 for 4.5


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15474010*
> How volts did it take for you to get to 4.7 I have to pump 1.475 for 4.5


I run 1.4825v from UEFI, but under load it actually hits around 1.496v. Of course not 100% sure cause I haven't dug enough to see where I could place my dmm to get official readings.

I can bench and run up to about 5GHz on this voltage, past 5GHz I have to sink a crap ton in. The few benches I did at 5.13GHz I had like 1.56vcore. Figured I'd better back off since I was on air.

Tempted to switch my block over though as 2500K really doesn't need wc'ing. And I think BD can make use of it, I hit right at 68c peaking in to 69c every now and again under prime95 etc stressing with the mega.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15474071*
> I run 1.4825v from UEFI, but under load it actually hits around 1.496v. Of course not 100% sure cause I haven't dug enough to see where I could place my dmm to get official readings.
> 
> I can bench and run up to about 5GHz on this voltage, past 5GHz I have to sink a crap ton in. The few benches I did at 5.13GHz I had like 1.56vcore. Figured I'd better back off since I was on air.
> 
> Tempted to switch my block over though as 2500K really doesn't need wc'ing. And I think BD can make use of it, I hit right at 68c peaking in to 69c every now and again under prime95 etc stressing with the mega.


ok well ran geekbench and got a score of 8680 don't know if that is good or bad.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15474071*
> I run 1.4825v from UEFI, but under load it actually hits around 1.496v. Of course not 100% sure cause I haven't dug enough to see where I could place my dmm to get official readings.
> 
> I can bench and run up to about 5GHz on this voltage, past 5GHz I have to sink a crap ton in. The few benches I did at 5.13GHz I had like 1.56vcore. Figured I'd better back off since I was on air.
> 
> Tempted to switch my block over though as 2500K really doesn't need wc'ing. And I think BD can make use of it, I hit right at 68c peaking in to 69c every now and again under prime95 etc stressing with the mega.


I think our max is what 70-71c on these? So yeah you are right there.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15474114*
> I think our max is what 70-71c on these? So yeah you are right there.


When you hit 70-71 C, do your cores jump down to a x7 multi? That's what's happening with mine.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15474137*
> When you hit 70-71 C, do your cores jump down to a x7 multi? That's what's happening with mine.


I think you are overheating. Mine has not even come close to that range yet. I am at 4.5ghz prime95 is running right now for 5 hours and at 43c so far.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15474096*
> ok well ran geekbench and got a score of 8680 don't know if that is good or bad.


I wouldn't say it's bad. Here is mine, I'm trying to break 10k to be honest as my 2500k hits it effortlessly.









And yes, AMD states 70c as max. I can not verify my cores bouncing at that temp however as I usually stay just at under it. I'll tinker and up my volts a bit to see here in a minute.

EDIT: And just taking a few seconds shows that for me as soon as AMD AOD is reading 69.8c it drops to a 7x multi. So yeah does that here as well. Good to know, was right on the line anyway so didn't take but a bump to 1.52vcore to show it.

Also, for the FX 8*** series didn't AMD publish 64c or something to be their max?


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15474190*
> I wouldn't say it's bad. Here is mine, I'm trying to break 10k to be honest as my 2500k hits it effortlessly.


try changing cpuid=genuineintel for +47% INCREASE IN SCORES.

changing cpuid to GenuineIntel nets 47.4% increase in performance:
http://www.osnews.com/story/22683/Intel_Forced_to_Remove_quot_Cripple_AMD_quot_Function_from_Compiler_

PCMark/Futuremark rigged bentmark to favor intel:
http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=135382#p139712
http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2008/07/atom-nano-review.ars/6

intel cheating at 3DMark vantage via driver: http://techreport.com/articles.x/17732/2

relying on bentmarks to "measure performance" is a fool's errand. dont go there.


----------



## spdaimon

I've always wondered why benchmarks seem to favor Intel/Nvidia...is there any fair benchmarking tools? A little off-topic so don't need to answer.
I've been on this forum only a short week. How fast do you think the BD will reach. I have a Zalman Reservator on my rig so that should give me plenty of cooling headroom. Now my PSU is a different story...only 700W.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15474310*
> try changing cpuid=genuineintel for +47% INCREASE IN SCORES.
> 
> changing cpuid to GenuineIntel nets 47.4% increase in performance:
> http://www.osnews.com/story/22683/Intel_Forced_to_Remove_quot_Cripple_AMD_quot_Function_from_Compiler_
> 
> PCMark/Futuremark rigged bentmark to favor intel:
> http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=135382#p139712
> http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2008/07/atom-nano-review.ars/6
> 
> intel cheating at 3DMark vantage via driver: http://techreport.com/articles.x/17732/2
> 
> relying on bentmarks to "measure performance" is a fool's errand. dont go there.


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15474310*
> try changing cpuid=genuineintel for +47% INCREASE IN SCORES.
> 
> changing cpuid to GenuineIntel nets 47.4% increase in performance:
> http://www.osnews.com/story/22683/Intel_Forced_to_Remove_quot_Cripple_AMD_quot_Function_from_Compiler_
> 
> PCMark/Futuremark rigged bentmark to favor intel:
> http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=135382#p139712
> http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2008/07/atom-nano-review.ars/6
> 
> intel cheating at 3DMark vantage via driver: http://techreport.com/articles.x/17732/2
> 
> relying on bentmarks to "measure performance" is a fool's errand. dont go there.


Honestly, benchmarks are for fun and a generalization. For me, winrar, compiling etc is where it's at. Frybench for example helps to give a generalization. There are some benches that can translate to realworld data.

My personal benches are programs I actually run.







No one wants that here though.

Besides, all that has been going on for years, tell me something new.









Edit: There is a reason why I have an FX 6100 rig sitting right beside an i5 2500k rig, and it's not because I believe benchmarks, whether done by me or anyone or group of people. Reviews/benches give you info to feel out your own idea of a product, not to draw a distinct picture and 100% reliable data set.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15474574*
> Honestly, benchmarks are for fun and a generalization. For me, winrar, compiling etc is where it's at. Frybench for example helps to give a generalization. There are some benches that can translate to realworld data.
> 
> My personal benches are programs I actually run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one wants that here though.
> 
> Besides, all that has been going on for years, tell me something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: *There is a reason why I have an FX 6100 rig sitting right beside an i5 2500k rig*, and it's not because I believe benchmarks, whether done by me or anyone or group of people. Reviews/benches give you info to feel out your own idea of a product, not to draw a distinct picture and 100% reliable data set.


You have totally got to run those benches that you did with the FX and the 2500k all at the same time and see how much the performance is impacted by multiple running programs and give is the results to debate


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15475433*
> You have totally got to run those benches that you did with the FX and the 2500k all at the same time and see how much the performance is impacted by multiple running programs and give is the results to debate


Here is a ss, I ran same ones. One thing I will say is the 2500k finished all tasks without one going in limbo. Looks like it took it's biggest hit in CineBench, which really is kinda moot. Running the 2500K at 4.8GHz right now.

I'm gonna have to stress that FX more and make sure it is stable there. There really was no reason if it was stable for GeekBench on it to go into limbo, it was registering as a responsive program, yet it's resources etc were indeed stalled and froze.

Anyways, just a bunch of #'s really.


----------



## Nocturin

thks


----------



## denooch

finally got my setup running. windows sees my $gigs of ram but only says 2.99 available *** is up with that? some thing in bios?


----------



## rx7racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch;15477235*
> finally got my setup running. windows sees my $gigs of ram but only says 2.99 available *** is up with that? some thing in bios?


Running 64-bit OS? Never hurts to ask.

And other then that, run memtest and see if it sees all mem. avail. If it does make sure it all works.









Maybe a bad dimm.

Edit: Oh wait, hahahaha, yeah, so Win is using what 1.2GB on load up right, and 2.99GB still free to use, eh works out good.









$ threw me off.


----------



## patricksiglin

ok 9028 geekbench score @ 4.5ghz


----------



## denooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15477305*
> Running 64-bit OS? Never hurts to ask.
> 
> $ threw me off.


i know that now..... only other hiccup in the new system is the bios menu is stretched o ut and half visible on my tv. but who cares it boots into winblows perfectly

i went from 5.9 to 7.0 on windows experience index. new 3d card would probly make it 7.5


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15469368*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have teh most bauss chip in teh world......


Here is chew*'s comment about VID... seems ~1.3v is







for FX.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?275184-Asus-CHV-Formula-overclocking&p=4982450&viewfull=1#post4982450


----------



## Juliancahillane

I just have one thing to say to everyone on this topic:










oh and this










lol
jokes


----------



## abacap

Waiting for my order to ship with this chip! Can't wait


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;15476574*
> Here is a ss, I ran same ones. One thing I will say is the 2500k finished all tasks without one going in limbo. Looks like it took it's biggest hit in CineBench, which really is kinda moot. Running the 2500K at 4.8GHz right now.
> 
> I'm gonna have to stress that FX more and make sure it is stable there. There really was no reason if it was stable for GeekBench on it to go into limbo, it was registering as a responsive program, yet it's resources etc were indeed stalled and froze.
> 
> Anyways, just a bunch of #'s really.


you need to crash cinebench and get a drwatson log out of the crash, a little bit of google will help. Theres a way you can run the app in debug mode. I'd like to see the logs for the failure.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Well, it finally arrived! Proof:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068137


----------



## Nocturin

woot! now you need to run a bunch of benches all at the same time and let us know the results.


----------



## DirektEffekt

First thing is first... Need more speed!









Update: I am currently looking at 4.5ghz with 1.35v under load. I have got it up to 4.9 but that needed 1.5v under load. At 4.5 it's benching higher than my 1055t at 4ghz though! I will post some benches soon.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068228


----------



## reflex99

properformat please if you want me to add you to the list.

Not to be a jerk, but it makes it a lot easier for me


----------



## patricksiglin

patricksiglin - FX-6100 - GA-990FXA-UD5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068331


----------



## JPHL

can join now yay. this isn't prime stable but was on the stock cooler http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068320

JPHL - FX-8120 - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068320


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPHL;15482580*
> can join now yay. this isn't prime stable but was on the stock cooler http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068320


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15482195*
> properformat please if you want me to add you to the list.
> 
> .../snip


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15482195*
> properformat please if you want me to add you to the list.
> 
> Not to be a jerk, but it makes it a lot easier for me


Sorry, I didn't realize you'd taken the unverified chips off the list, I used to be on there without proof.

DirektEffekt - FX-8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX - proof


----------



## djohny24

Finally, with AOD and with TC disabled, works right!. It was a problem with APM









This mb (990XA UD3) cant disable APM in bios.










Is there any "Linx" benchmark compatible with FX and AVX? thanks!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djohny24;15488272*
> Finally, with AOD and with TC disabled, works right!. It was a problem with APM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mb (990XA UD3) cant disable APM in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any "Linx" benchmark compatible with FX and AVX? thanks!


I have contacted gigabyte but they act like they have no idea what I am talking about. I told them if I use AMD Overdrive and click on turbo and then turn it back off it will lock the cpu to the right speed. I even sent them screen shots.


----------



## axipher

Here's some new results:

Running ASRock Fatal1ty 990 FX, at 4.6 GHZ using multiplier, without doing the AOD thing 4 cores will bounce down to 3.9 GHz under full load. But if I switch to 4.4 GHz using a mix of the multi and HTT, only 2 cores will jump down to 3.9 GHz...


----------



## SCollins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djohny24;15488272*
> Finally, with AOD and with TC disabled, works right!. It was a problem with APM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mb (990XA UD3) cant disable APM in bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any "Linx" benchmark compatible with FX and AVX? thanks!


No all Linx code is compiled with the Intel fortran Compiler. the results won't be worth a damn.


----------



## alexmaia_br

like this?:

Alexmaia_br fx-8150 fatal1ty 990x professional
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2069146










I know nothing about OC, so it's all stock... for now.


----------



## iXBios333Xi

Alexmania how u liking the FX and the AsRock. Looking at building one for friend. U using it in the game


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Figured I'd post this for my team mate Andre...
On LN2 not LHe like the last WR.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067001









Source...
Here

Here


----------



## iXBios333Xi

I am wonder how u games are liking the FX


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXBios333Xi;15492174*
> Alexmania how u liking the FX and the AsRock. Looking at building one for friend. U using it in the game


Still early to say anything. I put it together yesterday, and I don't have a lot of free time during the week, working and all.

But I'm willing to test my systen and give you guys results if you teach me how. Here's what I have in my steam lib:

metro2033, portal 1&2, crysis1, borderlands, deus ex:HR, GRID, some tomb raiders...

As for benching, I knw nothing. All I can say is that my proc got 7.6 at WEI, as did my ssds, my RAM got 7.7 (can't seem to make them work at 1866mhz, help appreciated, btw). My vidcard got 7.9.


----------



## iXBios333Xi

Thanks Alex I personally dont like amd fx but since my friend wants one built i wanted to get correct info. Thanks i always hope for best for both companies


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;15492211*
> Figured I'd post this for my team mate Andre...
> On LN2 not LHe like the last WR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2067001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source...
> Here
> 
> Here


Wow! Very Nice!!! Looks like he got a sweet sample... just under 2 volts too.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br;15492246*
> my RAM got 7.7 (can't seem to make them work at 1866mhz, help appreciated, btw)


i had the same proplem, then i up'd the North Bridge speeds to 2800mhz n got a 7.8 from 7.6(2000mhz)

you probably can OC higher than my phenom II GL


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SCollins;15488611*
> No all Linx code is compiled with the Intel fortran Compiler. the results won't be worth a damn.


did you guys try running only 4 cores ?

might want try that with setting affinity


----------



## denooch

So my build has been up for 4 days. I got the game payday heist. I was playing for an hour and I smelled some odor coming from case and was running hot and fan spinning crazy. System shut off wont power up... My psu is a 5 year old 500 watt visiontek...... Did my PSU die? Or my mobo/cpu gone?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch;15493763*
> So my build has been up for 4 days. I got the game payday heist. I was playing for an hour and I smelled some odor coming from case and was running hot and fan spinning crazy. System shut off wont power up... My psu is a 5 year old 500 watt visiontek...... Did my PSU die? Or my mobo/cpu gone?


I'd say your PSU is a peice of junk. PSU running hot = overloaded = inefficient = more heat = less power.


----------



## denooch

I bet 1of the 2 fans on it being out since june was a fail as well


----------



## Xashahar

Hey Guys,
As you can see I currently have an 1100t BE and a 990XA mobo. I was wondering if you guys think that going to a Bulldozer CPU is a worthy upgrade at this point or if I should wait for PD. Also, heard rumors of a B3 stepping for Bulldozer coming out. Is that true and would it be any better?


----------



## reflex99

probably not worth the upgrade


----------



## nolonger

Leaving for the store to buy my FX setup.


----------



## just_nuke_em

I also own a 4100 now. Traded an ssd to Schmuckley for his. Gona put it on DICE tomorrow and see if it's any better than the 8120









I'll be streaming it if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


I also own a 4100 now. Traded an ssd to Schmuckley for his. Gona put it on DICE tomorrow and see if it's any better than the 8120









I'll be streaming it if anyone wants to see it.











Have a feeling you really like the FX CPUs..







Link to the streaming, please.

No 8150 to be found anywhere around where I live. Cancelled it for now.







Ordered a 8120 instead. Should get it by the end of next week. Also decided to get a 960t because I am weird like that. Not sure when I'll get that one, though. All this waiting sucks..


----------



## MojoW

MojoW - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2070159


----------



## renq

renq - FX-4100 - AsRock 880G Pro3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2070503


----------



## DirektEffekt

So, quick question fellow Bulldozer owners, how much voltage are you running through your chip? I'm looking at around 1.45v at load right now. Will probably be going higher soon.


----------



## PolRoger

My chip has a 1.2875 VID and I've settled on 1.3875v vcore set in BIOS with LLC ~75%... gives me a load vcore of ~1.392v for daily 24/7 type usage. I'll most likely bench higher.


----------



## nolonger

Got an 8120 and 990FXA-GD80 motherboard. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## patricksiglin

My 4.3ghz 6100 going faster than a 1090T @ 4GHZ
Both I5 & I7 are running stock and the 955 BE is @ 4GHZ


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;15497297*
> My chip has a 1.2875 VID and I've settled on 1.3875v vcore set in BIOS with LLC ~75%... gives me a load vcore of ~1.392v for daily 24/7 type usage. I'll most likely bench higher.


What kind of speeds do those volts give you?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt;15497241*
> So, quick question fellow Bulldozer owners, how much voltage are you running through your chip? I'm looking at around 1.45v at load right now. Will probably be going higher soon.


FX-8120......1.525V.......4.8GHz......2500(CPU/NB)....2133 8-9-8-24(RAM)


----------



## djohny24

My FX 8120 ^^


























I have a question, which is the vcore with TC disabled? i want underlock it


----------



## axipher

CPU:
233 MHz x 19.0 = 4.426 GHz @ 1.4250 V

RAM:
1864 MHz @ 1.5 V @ 9-10-9-28-41-2T


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt;15497443*
> What kind of speeds do those volts give you?


Here is a screenshot of my "crunching" 8-core/100% load "daily" overclock. I've got the window to the room open today and cool "fall air" is blowing in... ambient room temp ~16 C. The room gets quite warmer when closed up but peak temps are still okay. 4.7G/4.8GHz requires more volts... so for "daily" I decided to settle for ~1.4v.

Cooling: TR Archon with push/pull I also have two adjacent 90mm fans blowing air across the vrm and under the motherboard cpu socket area to help cool the cpu/motherboard sensor and I'm running on an open air test bench.


----------



## Evil Penguin

What's your CB 11.5 score? ^^^
Thanks.


----------



## eltocliousus

Getting my FX4100 this week, motherboard I'm getting with it is not very good at all though so big overclocking is not even an option, hoping to get 4ghz and call it a day though, need some advice.
What should I do? I've not overclocked anything but my 775 E8200 and that's as easy as FSB increases, any ideas for 4ghz on the FX4100? Thanks.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Hi again, guys!









As I mentioned some posts before, I was gonna put together a FX build for a friend. He's coming from an "E8400/Some random Biostar board that reminds me of an ASRock N7AD-SLI/4Gb. DDR2-800/640 Mb. 8800GTS" to a "FX-8150/ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional/8Gb. DDR3-1600/2x 2Gb. HD6950s". I that a good upgrade?

Also, two other friends will get a "Phenom II X4 955 BE/Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3/8 Gb. DDR3-1600/2Gb. HD6950" build strictly for small office, internet and high quality gaming, and HD movies. Is that a good build too? I should say they both have crappy laptops









I should mention that all builds have a 60 Gb. SSD, fan controller and good cases with great airflow. The first build has a XFX 850W PSU, and the two other builds have a XFX 750W









Hope to hear from you!


----------



## FtW 420

8150s finally showed up in Canada, don't actually have one in hand yet but the order is placed & money paid.


----------



## denooch

looks like it was only A fried power supply...
hopefully this 520w is sufficient

also posted stats of my cpu/memory. it was done with the stock MSI prog.. i havent got cpu-z yet.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt;15497241*
> So, quick question fellow Bulldozer owners, how much voltage are you running through your chip? I'm looking at around 1.45v at load right now. Will probably be going higher soon.


I have a 1.3 VID chip, but with TC, it varies based on clock speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15499620*
> Hi again, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I mentioned some posts before, I was gonna put together a FX build for a friend. He's coming from an "E8400/Some random Biostar board that reminds me of an ASRock N7AD-SLI/4Gb. DDR2-800/640 Mb. 8800GTS" to a "FX-8150/ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional/8Gb. DDR3-1600/2x 2Gb. HD6950s". I that a good upgrade?
> 
> Also, two other friends will get a "Phenom II X4 955 BE/Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3/8 Gb. DDR3-1600/2Gb. HD6950" build strictly for small office, internet and high quality gaming, and HD movies. Is that a good build too? I should say they both have crappy laptops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should mention that all builds have a 60 Gb. SSD, fan controller and good cases with great airflow. The first build has a XFX 850W PSU, and the two other builds have a XFX 750W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to hear from you!


Both seem like pretty solid builds if you ask me. Possibly consider FX-4100 for the other 2? Games seem to love the high clock speeds for some reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch;15499720*
> looks like it was only A fried power supply...
> hopefully this 520w is sufficient
> 
> also posted stats of my cpu/memory. it was done with the stock MSI prog.. i havent got cpu-z yet.


good to see you didn't kill the board.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15499813*
> Both seem like pretty solid builds if you ask me. Possibly consider FX-4100 for the other 2? Games seem to love the high clock speeds for some reason.
> .


I did consider it, and if you guys here recommend the FX-4100 over a PII X4 955 BE then I'll put that in it instead


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


What's your CB 11.5 score? ^^^
Thanks.


CPU score: [email protected]=7.48
CPU score: i7 2600K(HT)@4.6GHz=9.07


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PolRoger*


CPU score: [email protected]=7.48
CPU score: i7 2600K(HT)@4.6GHz=9.07


http://www.softpedia.com/get/Program...-Patcher.shtml

can you try it with this for the FX-8150

I keep asking people to use it but no one uses or gives me any feedback I'll keep asking till someone does use this and tells me if anything happens gosh!


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


http://www.softpedia.com/get/Program...-Patcher.shtml

can you try it with this for the FX-8150

I keep asking people to use it but no one uses or gives me any feedback I'll keep asking till someone does use this and tells me if anything happens gosh!


I'm scanning my rig right now to see what pops up, but I won't be able to test it with BD until I get a cpu (out of stock







)


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


I did consider it, and if you guys here recommend the FX-4100 over a PII X4 955 BE then I'll put that in it instead


















i'm not gonna recommend an fx4100..get a 960T or ph2x4 980 ..i..just..can't.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063267

it's..not good..i recommend the zosma







:


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*









i'm not gonna recommend an fx4100..get a 960T or ph2x4 980 ..i..just..can't.


Since you have an i5-2500k, I'm not considering your advice. Not to be an a-hole or anything, but I do trust the AMD guys more.

Since the builds are for *office, internet and gaming*, I don't see why a FX-4100 is bad?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


http://www.softpedia.com/get/Program...-Patcher.shtml

can you try it with this for the FX-8150

I keep asking people to use it but no one uses or gives me any feedback I'll keep asking till someone does use this and tells me if anything happens gosh!


Nothing major happened . CB score is lower a lil bit(7.89 vs. 7.88)


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


Since the builds are for *office, internet and gaming*, I don't see why a FX-4100 is bad?


FX-4100 has 4 cores silly you need more CORES!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


Nothing major happened . CB score is lower a lil bit(7.89 vs. 7.88)


Try using the advanced options and allow it to search all the files regardless of size and important(since Cinbench R11.5 is portable this shouldn't be a problem if you scan the folder only)


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


FX-4100 has 4 cores silly you need more CORES!!!!

Try using the advanced options and allow it to search all the files regardless of size and important(since Cinbench R11.5 is portable this shouldn't be a problem if you scan the folder only)


I lolled


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


Since you have an i5-2500k, I'm not considering your advice. Not to be an a-hole or anything, but I do trust the AMD guys more.

Since the builds are for *office, internet and gaming*, I don't see why a FX-4100 is bad?


hey umm..look at the front page,dood..and yes..it's bad for gaming..and yes i do know







netburst powah is snappier..it clocks high..but for what reason? click this link.. tell me what you see..http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063267 ..you'll see an fx4100 @ over 5 ghz..so.. i kinda DO know..hey..you don't have to listen..i'm just trying to help a brother out.k?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Try using the advanced options and allow it to search all the files regardless of size and important(since Cinbench R11.5 is portable this shouldn't be a problem if you scan the folder only)


I scaned just the CB folder and patched both the 32 and 64 bit files


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


hey umm..look at the front page,dood..and yes..it's bad for gaming..and yes i do know







netburst powah is snappier..it clocks high..but for what reason? click this link.. tell me what you see..http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063267 ..you'll see an fx4100 @ over 5 ghz..


Then I guess I can take your "recommendation" into consideration. My bad...


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


I scaned just the CB folder and patched both the 32 and 64 bit files


Thanks


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


http://www.softpedia.com/get/Program...-Patcher.shtml

can you try it with this for the FX-8150

I keep asking people to use it but no one uses or gives me any feedback I'll keep asking till someone does use this and tells me if anything happens gosh!


Well lookie what I found with that patcher:

FahCore_b4.exe

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, so does this mean FAH is written with bias for Intel CPUs?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Obakemono*


Well lookie what I found with that patcher:

FahCore_b4.exe

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, so does this mean FAH is written with bias for Intel CPUs?


I am not sure about how using the Intel Compiler can cause CPU Bias if the code is handwritten with or without "intrinsics"

[email protected]H and Cinebench and some other benchmarks are compiled with the Intel Compiler from fortran to c to c+ to c++


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


Since you have an i5-2500k, I'm not considering your advice. Not to be an a-hole or anything, but I do trust the AMD guys more.

Since the builds are for *office, internet and gaming*, I don't see why a FX-4100 is bad?


The FX 4100 has only 2 modules (maybe unlockable?), and comparing it with phenom II x4 it looses, even with higher stock speeds.

What i will do, when i get the chance to buy one BD is.... Buy the fx8150 and disable 1 core per module, in order to get 4M/4C.

Thats what i think you should do.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Well, I seem to have got a really weak chip with a quite weak module. I require close to 1.5v just to pass prime for over an hour at 4.5ghz, I thought it was the BIOS but changing the BIOS seemed to only delay it for several runs but after a couple reboots it was back to normal, not quite sure what was going on there. I'm considering just picking up a 1090T or a 960T and seeing what I can do with one of those. Would probably get the 1090T I think.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick*


The FX 4100 has only 2 modules (maybe unlockable?), and comparing it with phenom II x4 it looses, even with higher stock speeds.

What i will do, when i get the chance to buy one BD is.... Buy the fx8150 and disable 1 core per module, in order to get 4M/4C.

Thats what i think you should do.


you can not disable 1 core per module.


----------



## just_nuke_em

just_nuke_em - FX-4100 - ASUS Crosshair V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071432


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


you can not disable 1 core per module.


'Course you can.

There are many websites that have test with that.

EDIT:


----------



## axipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


CPU:
233 MHz x 19.0 = 4.426 GHz @ 1.4250 V

RAM:
1864 MHz @ 1.5 V @ 9-10-9-28-41-2T


At these settings I get 6.65 in Cinebench 11.5 64-bit running 64 threads and 7.18 with only 8 threads.

Going to try getting a stable 4.8 and running it again.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick*


'Course you can.

There are many websites that have test with that.

EDIT:










That might be for 8150. 
For 8120 you can not do that. You can disable 1m 2c only (CH V mobo)


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick*


The FX 4100 has only 2 modules (maybe unlockable?), and comparing it with phenom II x4 it looses, even with higher stock speeds.

What i will do, when i get the chance to buy one BD is.... Buy the fx8150 and disable 1 core per module, in order to get 4M/4C.

Thats what i think you should do.


If I had a budget of a FX-8150, I wouldn't be asking about the FX-4100









But might as well go for a PII X4 955 BE. What about a PII X6?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*


That might be for 8150. 
For 8120 you can not do that. You can disable 1m 2c only (CH V mobo)










I did that on my 8120







, not sure why don't think you can. http://kingpincooling.com/forum/show...1&postcount=26


----------



## axipher

Okay, so some weird results:

233 x 20.5 = 4.776 GHz @ 1.45 V
NB @ 2530 MHz @ 1.2 V
HT @ ~2000 MHz
RAM @ 1864 MHz @ 1.5 V 9-10-9-28-42-2T

Cinebench 11.5 64-bit
8 threads: 7.72
64 threads: 7.72

Here's the weird part that proves BD is really picky with voltage:

@ 1.42 V
Cinebench runs, IE crashes when I launch it

@ 1.43 V
Cinbench crashes, IE opens fine

@ 1.44 V
Cinebench crahses, IE crashes

@ 1.45 V
Both run fine

And yes I did try each voltage 3 or more times and got the same results. Bulldozer is an odd animal to overclock, not as straight forward as Phenom II. My theory is that with update BIOS's, a little more overclocking potential could be unlocked out of Bulldozer at lower volts.

FYI, tried to get 4.7 GHz using only the multi, started at 1.4 V, needed to get 1.48 V to get it stable but temperatures sky rocket once you pass 1.45 V.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


If I had a budget of a FX-8150, I wouldn't be asking about the FX-4100









But might as well go for a PII X4 955 BE. What about a PII X6?


how about a 960T or p2x4 980? (most mature deneb/thuban stuff) i'd do the zosma..fer kicks n gigglehurts.PS there are NO unlockable modules on an fx4100


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*


how about a 960T or p2x4 980? (most mature deneb/thuban stuff) i'd do the zosma..fer kicks n gigglehurts.PS there are NO unlockable modules on an fx4100


Never heard of the 960T... Also, the PII X4 980 is out of the price range.

I need something between $150 and $220.


----------



## fishhawk

The 960t is a thuban 4 core, that can unlock to a 6 core, most peeps who have got it have all got it to unlock.


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


Never heard of the 960T... Also, the PII X4 980 is out of the price range.

I need something between $150 and $220.


960T. it's $125.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103995


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


Okay, so some weird results:

233 x 20.5 = 4.776 GHz @ 1.45 V
NB @ 2530 MHz @ 1.2 V
HT @ ~2000 MHz
RAM @ 1864 MHz @ 1.5 V 9-10-9-28-42-2T

Cinebench 11.5 64-bit
8 threads: 7.72
64 threads: 7.72

Here's the weird part that proves BD is really picky with voltage:

@ 1.42 V
Cinebench runs, IE crashes when I launch it

@ 1.43 V
Cinbench crashes, IE opens fine

@ 1.44 V
Cinebench crahses, IE crashes

@ 1.45 V
Both run fine

And yes I did try each voltage 3 or more times and got the same results. Bulldozer is an odd animal to overclock, not as straight forward as Phenom II. My theory is that with update BIOS's, a little more overclocking potential could be unlocked out of Bulldozer at lower volts.

FYI, tried to get 4.7 GHz using only the multi, started at 1.4 V, needed to get 1.48 V to get it stable but temperatures sky rocket once you pass 1.45 V.


yeah same with the 6100. If you go past 1.45 it gets hot quickly. I am stuck at 4.3ghz at 1.45 right now and hoping a better bios helps out more.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


Okay, so some weird results:

233 x 20.5 = 4.776 GHz @ 1.45 V
NB @ 2530 MHz @ 1.2 V
HT @ ~2000 MHz
RAM @ 1864 MHz @ 1.5 V 9-10-9-28-42-2T

Cinebench 11.5 64-bit
8 threads: 7.72
64 threads: 7.72

Here's the weird part that proves BD is really picky with voltage:

@ 1.42 V
Cinebench runs, IE crashes when I launch it

@ 1.43 V
Cinbench crashes, IE opens fine

@ 1.44 V
Cinebench crahses, IE crashes

@ 1.45 V
Both run fine

And yes I did try each voltage 3 or more times and got the same results. Bulldozer is an odd animal to overclock, not as straight forward as Phenom II. My theory is that with update BIOS's, a little more overclocking potential could be unlocked out of Bulldozer at lower volts.

FYI, tried to get 4.7 GHz using only the multi, started at 1.4 V, needed to get 1.48 V to get it stable but temperatures sky rocket once you pass 1.45 V.


I only had my 8150 a few days before I sold it but I think default ht is 2400 or 2600, so at least set that to 2400. I was at an easy 4.7ghz at I think it was 1.43v and llc (load line) would go up to 1.451v. The thing is i had cpu-nb at I believe 1.3v range, so you might need to take yours up a bit.

The guy I sold it to is a member here. He was about to get up to 4.7ghz on 1.40v cpu BUT his cpu-nb was set to 1.4+volts. The highest I could bench on was 5.0Ghz but he got it to 5.2Ghz with this style of voltage application. So keep that in mind too.

I also noticed this thing will spike in heat VERY fast if the cooling isnt hardcore, I didnt see what you have but I was using a modded antec 920 kuhler with two 120mm radiators, the guy I sold to was using about 360mm of radiator for the cpu, he has a lot more radiator than that but also has 2 cards on water.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15503014*
> I am not sure about how using the Intel Compiler can cause CPU Bias if the code is handwritten with or without "intrinsics"
> 
> [email protected] and Cinebench and some other benchmarks are compiled with the Intel Compiler from fortran to c to c+ to c++


The Intel compiler is biased as it is written by Intel. Legally Intel must attach a disclaimer saying such, but it is then up to the programmer using the compiler to modify that line of code to eliminate that issue (it costs time and money). I doubt that this was done in this case because of Intel's market share.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodemus;15503958*
> 960T. it's $125.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103995


Sorry, but I cannot buy anything outside Denmark. Check my sig.

I seem to have found it on a Danish webshop. But how would you proceed with unlocking it?

The mobo will be a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15507455*
> Sorry, but I cannot buy anything outside Denmark. Check my sig.
> 
> I seem to have found it on a Danish webshop. But how would you proceed with unlocking it?
> 
> The mobo will be a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3


yes you can, just need someone to gift it to you









i send stuff to my buddy in aarhus at least once a year like that


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;15507479*
> yes you can, just need someone to gift it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i send stuff to my buddy in aarhus at least once a year like that


It's not that I physically can't. I ordered something of an American site a few years back, and it got picked up by the toll. They then proceeded to opening the package and so on. When I got the package, I had to pay an additional fee that was roughly the same as the package I ordered.

And a couple of months ago I tried to order something again. I had to turn down the package, and get my money back, because the same thing happened again.

I then learned that once your package is picked up by the toll once, you will always be checked. I don't want to pay double for my package.

But yeah, it was a good idea though


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15507455*
> Sorry, but I cannot buy anything outside Denmark. Check my sig.
> 
> I seem to have found it on a Danish webshop. But how would you proceed with unlocking it?
> 
> The mobo will be a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3


that's fine, you can also just use the link as a reference so you could read a few reviews and find it locally (which you did.)

as far as i know, any core unlocker should be able to unlock the cores. so if that board has that feature, then you should be fine. no guarantees of course.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodemus;15508204*
> that's fine, you can also just use the link as a reference so you could read a few reviews and find it locally (which you did.)
> 
> as far as i know, any core unlocker should be able to unlock the cores. so if that board has that feature, then you should be fine. no guarantees of course.


Yeah, well, I might as well give it a go. But I wouldn't know if a six core is needed.


----------



## denooch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser*


It's not that I physically can't. I ordered something of an American site a few years back, and it got picked up by the toll. They then proceeded to opening the package and so on. When I got the package, I had to pay an additional fee that was roughly the same as the package I ordered.

And a couple of months ago I tried to order something again. I had to turn down the package, and get my money back, because the same thing happened again.

I then learned that once your package is picked up by the toll once, you will always be checked. I don't want to pay double for my package.

But yeah, it was a good idea though










your not supposed to gift it. i ship international alot i always put that the item or merchandise is "broken for repair" on the customs declarations. u wont get chargeda duty...its how i sold some android phones to peeps in russia/ europe.


----------



## nicodemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhitePrQjser;15509455*
> Yeah, well, I might as well give it a go. But I wouldn't know if a six core is needed.


i wouldn't buy it thinking of six core. it's a great quad, basically the best and most developed AMD has to offer from their last gen.

if it happens to unlock to a hex core, that's just bonus. and i wouldn't actually even try to unlock unless i felt i needed six cores. as a quad it will consume less power and OC higher and easier.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


8150s finally showed up in Canada, don't actually have one in hand yet but the order is placed & money paid.


Specifically the British Columbia Vancouver based NCIX Warehouses. It hasn't shown up in other parts of Canada including Ontario. There is infact a 30-45 Day back-order delay from the listing of the FX-8XXX series to it's retail availability.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch;15510991*
> your not supposed to gift it. i ship international alot i always put that the item or merchandise is "broken for repair" on the customs declarations. u wont get chargeda duty...its how i sold some android phones to peeps in russia/ europe.


Not sure it would work here







I mean, I've been ordering from both America and some place in Asia, but both times my package got stopped and checked :/

But we did go for the Phenom II X4 960T. It looks like a solid chip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicodemus;15511231*
> i wouldn't buy it thinking of six core. it's a great quad, basically the best and most developed AMD has to offer from their last gen.
> 
> if it happens to unlock to a hex core, that's just bonus. and i wouldn't actually even try to unlock unless i felt i needed six cores. as a quad it will consume less power and OC higher and easier.


Yeah, well, I'm not going for the 6-core part of it. I mean, I chose it, because it got recommended (will +rep for to the right one), but we will try to unlock it anyway







The power won't be an issue. He's getting a XFX 850W









We might OC too, but I don't know yet


----------



## motokill36

Add Me to the list 

990 fx Sabertooth


----------



## motokill36




----------



## patricksiglin

AOD off @ 4.3ghz cinebench 4.53
AOD by switching turbo on then back off @ 4.3ghz cinebench 5.25

Either way opengl bench gives me 62fps on my 6870 and sc2 averages around 55-60 fps at ultra settings.


----------



## axipher

I get 66.7 OpenGL with my 6870 at 1000/1100 and FX-8150 at 4.56 GHz


----------



## BlackFox1337

These Results are @ 4.0 ghz

Cinebench 11.5: OpenGL 58.54 | CPU 6.53
3DMark 11: P8467
Sis Sandra Lite Memory Bandwidth: 19.32GBs

Im spiking to 41c according to coretemp while playing BF3. How much room for more OC do you think i have?


----------



## axipher

4.4 GHz at 1.425 V is easily achievable with the H100 at ~50 C for me.


----------



## motokill36

ben trying to get it to 5.0GHz 
lol but it turn into the sun when i try to push volts ubove 1.525 
what the safe c for this chip 
not that it will be stable up that hot anyway lol
4.8 stable at moment .


----------



## axipher

62 C is the safe, mine hits some sort of thermal throttle when the CPU socket temp gets to 70 C. The cores will auto clock down to a 7x multiplier. I highly recommend getting some cooling on the back of your board if you can along with the VRM heatsinks.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


62 C is the safe, mine hits some sort of thermal throttle when the CPU socket temp gets to 70 C. The cores will auto clock down to a 7x multiplier. I highly recommend getting some cooling on the back of your board if you can along with the VRM heatsinks.


Do you think i will have heat issues with my build? h100 in push pull with Haf x?


----------



## axipher

I have the H100 as push/pull with 4.56 GHz at 1.45 V and I get 52 C 24/7 Folding and 56 C load temp in Prime95 Blend test.

Just make sure you set it up as intake and preferably not on the top with some good exhaust fans. You can check out my album to see mine set up on the bottom of my case.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


I have the H100 as push/pull with 4.56 GHz at 1.45 V and I get 52 C 24/7 Folding and 56 C load temp in Prime95 Blend test.


What FSB you running? Im trying to get my memory up higher then 2000. Im currently at 250.


----------



## axipher

240 FSB to give myself 1920 MHz on my RAM at stock timings.


----------



## JPHL

JPHL - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev1.0 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068320

since it seems he didn't notice I corrected my previous post


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JPHL*


JPHL - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev1.0 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068320

since it seems he didn't notice I corrected my previous post


4.9 on stock cooling? Whats your temps?
Also, can you share your bios settings?


----------



## incurablegeek

I've spent most of October in the hospital, just returned home and still do not have all my energy back, so I'll be brief:

Do any of you folks have experience with either of these new Bulldozer CPU's:

1) AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103961

2) AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103960

Specific Questions:

1) Are either of the two Bulldozer chips a dramatic increase over the 1090T AMD 6-core?

2) Is there any reason to spend the extra money for the 3.6 GHz?

3) Why have there been so many negative reviews panning the Bulldozer? Did AMD over-hype it?


----------



## Chiefpuff420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I've spent most of October in the hospital, just returned home and still do not have all my energy back, so I'll be brief:

Do any of you folks have experience with either of these new Bulldozer CPU's:

1) AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103961

2) AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103960

Specific Questions:

1) Are either of the two Bulldozer chips a dramatic increase over the 1090T AMD 6-core?

2) Is there any reason to spend the extra money for the 3.6 GHz?

3) Why have there been so many negative reviews panning the Bulldozer? Did AMD over-hype it?



Welcome back from the hospital! The Zambezi wasn't a major success so far. Its still sitting inbetween single threaded performance of the BE965. But the chips are very good for multi threaded apps. However i do still believe it did have a way overhyped launch and thats why ppl were expecting it to beat out a 2600k. It falls close to 2500k/2600k performance in heavily threaded stuff. As of now i think we could all use a revision of the Bulldozer chip, or maybe at least see better benches when the next set of zambezi's fall out. As far as pricing i really feel they need to lower some of their X6 line. The zambezi isn't a terrible processor, just a very new one and it doesnt very well under the right circumstances. Is it worth getting over a x6 1090T/1100T. Not very sure on that as the X6 will beat out the Zambezi in single thread and the zambezi will tear up a x6 in few selected benches. Im am3+ BD ready and have been waiting since sandy days to get my BD. As far as performance is concerned i don't see a need to upgrade quite yet from my current 965BEc3. So I hope i helped you some what. If you want real numbers the benches are all over. Lastly I hope your feeling better get well rock on


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


240 FSB to give myself 1920 MHz on my RAM at stock timings.


Thanks for the settings. Im running 4.64 @ 1.45v and am running temp tests tonight. Check out the Cinebench scores. If i get temps under 60c at load i might try a bit higher.

Blackfox1337 - FX 8150 - Crosshair V Formula
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074693


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36;15518851*
> Add Me to the list
> 
> 990 fx Sabertooth


format please
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36;15520499*
> ben trying to get it to 5.0GHz
> lol but it turn into the sun when i try to push volts ubove 1.525
> what the safe c for this chip
> not that it will be stable up that hot anyway lol
> 4.8 stable at moment .


arround 70, things start to get interesting.

also, BD's temp sensor is a total fail, so you have to use the MB CPU temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPHL;15523474*
> JPHL - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 rev1.0 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068320
> 
> since it seems he didn't notice I corrected my previous post


I'll add you in a sec


----------



## JPHL

michintom it wasn't stable/ barely managed to validate before it crashed. cpu temps were around 50 something but that was just after startup I know 4.4 ghz got to 80C before I powered down in about 30 sec of prime95. I'm down to 3.6 to get temps down undervolted by 0.1V should get a decent air cooler for christmas but until then it seems this is as high as I go. prime95 gets it to 58C in hardware monitor and since the max safe temp is like 61 I'm waiting to go higher


----------



## Kvjavs

Overall, how do the FX-6100 chips seem to run? Making an upgrade here soon, considering Bulldozer... if not then a 1090t.

And yes there'll be OCing involved.


----------



## michintom

Finally hit 5 Ghz.
Time to get this baby stable








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074986


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;15527313*
> Overall, how do the FX-6100 chips seem to run? Making an upgrade here soon, considering Bulldozer... if not then a 1090t.
> 
> And yes there'll be OCing involved.


1090T.
Once overclocked it can it can run with the 8150 in multi-threaded applications.


----------



## michintom

Btw whats the best way to get accurate temps?
I clocked it back down to 4.2ghz on stock vcore due to temps.


----------



## reflex99

using HW monitor, if you are lucky, there will be an MB-CPU sensor...that would be close

the "on die" one is actually off to the side of the die, not in it or on it...


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15527368*
> 1090T.
> Once overclocked it can it can run with the 8150 in multi-threaded applications.


Not really


----------



## Aleksipoika

are you using bd review kit hwmonitor? I think it shows right temps for bd cores, because i got latest hwmonitor before and it showed over 10 c too little. With cpuid bd review kit i got core temps of 42 C max(Runnin 8 boinc tasks for BD and 2 tasks for GPUS) with fx-8120 3.8ghz and just small voltage adjustment. It's on the first be http://www.cpuid.com/


----------



## axipher

+1 to the mobo temp sensor, which can also be misleading. With no cooling on the back of my socket, I hit 70 on the mobo sensor and my 8150 bounces back and forth between my overclock and 7x multiplier. I put a 90 mm on the back of my case and now it doesn't get over 55 and never jumps down to x7 multiplier. Some weird magic going on with bulldozer.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Not really


Doesn't it depend on the instruction set being used?

thuban takes legacy sets,
where BD takes SSE, AVX, ect?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Btw whats the best way to get accurate temps?
I clocked it back down to 4.2ghz on stock vcore due to temps.










On my UD5 at least its temp sensor 3 on hardware monitor or the temp monitor on AOD seems to be pulling from the same one. Seems more realistic. Or ad 10 to whatever you are showing seems about right.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;15527313*
> Overall, how do the FX-6100 chips seem to run? Making an upgrade here soon, considering Bulldozer... if not then a 1090t.
> 
> And yes there'll be OCing involved.


I would easily pic a 1090 over a 6100. Unless your getting the 8120/8150 for rendering and stuff like that i would still get the thuban processor. The FX series needs to mature a bit, with great cooling an 8120 would be a great choice but Im talking like 360mm worth of cpu radiator and 5+ ghz. My 1100 at 4244mhz beat out my 8150 at 4.9ghz at everything except cinebench, gaming is supposed to be more like wprime and stuff like that from what I understand and the 1100 came out on top

Dont get me wrong, i like BD but my cooling system wasnt where I wanted it for the 8150 and I needed a better gpu more than cpu, so I sold it, I may try it again once a revision comes out


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleksipoika;15528937*
> are you using bd review kit hwmonitor? I think it shows right temps for bd cores, because i got latest hwmonitor before and it showed over 10 c too little. With cpuid bd review kit i got core temps of 42 C max(Runnin 8 boinc tasks for BD and 2 tasks for GPUS) with fx-8120 3.8ghz and just small voltage adjustment. It's on the first be http://www.cpuid.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15530177*
> On my UD5 at least its temp sensor 3 on hardware monitor or the temp monitor on AOD seems to be pulling from the same one. Seems more realistic. Or ad 10 to whatever you are showing seems about right.



View attachment 236943


nope, HWMon from review kit reads the wrong temp. The motherboard CPU sesneor is correct however.

AMD AOD also reads the CPU temp sensor, so it is also wrong :/

Wrong isn't really the right word. More unrepresentative, since it is reading the sensor correctly, the sensor is just in the wrong place.


----------



## JPHL

is there software that reads mobo cpu sensor?

right now hardware monitor is reading 58 if its true it reads 10c low I need to go back to stock clock or maybe lower


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15530177*
> On my UD5 at least its temp sensor 3 on hardware monitor or the temp monitor on AOD seems to be pulling from the same one. Seems more realistic. Or ad 10 to whatever you are showing seems about right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleksipoika;15528937*
> are you using bd review kit hwmonitor? I think it shows right temps for bd cores, because i got latest hwmonitor before and it showed over 10 c too little. With cpuid bd review kit i got core temps of 42 C max(Runnin 8 boinc tasks for BD and 2 tasks for GPUS) with fx-8120 3.8ghz and just small voltage adjustment. It's on the first be http://www.cpuid.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15528591*
> using HW monitor, if you are lucky, there will be an MB-CPU sensor...that would be close
> 
> the "on die" one is actually off to the side of the die, not in it or on it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15529920*
> +1 to the mobo temp sensor, which can also be misleading. With no cooling on the back of my socket, I hit 70 on the mobo sensor and my 8150 bounces back and forth between my overclock and 7x multiplier. I put a 90 mm on the back of my case and now it doesn't get over 55 and never jumps down to x7 multiplier. Some weird magic going on with bulldozer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15530465*
> View attachment 236943
> 
> 
> nope, HWMon from review kit reads the wrong temp. The motherboard CPU sesneor is correct however.
> 
> AMD AOD also reads the CPU temp sensor, so it is also wrong :/
> 
> Wrong isn't really the right word. More unrepresentative, since it is reading the sensor correctly, the sensor is just in the wrong place.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JPHL;15530654*
> is there software that reads mobo cpu sensor?
> 
> right now hardware monitor is reading 58 if its true it reads 10c low I need to go back to stock clock or maybe lower


Hwmonitor is giving me three different temps. TMPIN0, TMPIN1, and TMPIN 2. Which would be the one for the cpu? These doesn't seem right since the idle temp is 32c, 32c, 26c.


----------



## SectorNine50

How do the 4xxx series chips seem to be overclocking?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom;15531075*
> Hwmonitor is giving me three different temps. TMPIN0, TMPIN1, and TMPIN 2. Which would be the one for the cpu? These doesn't seem right since the idle temp is 32c, 32c, 26c.


I am going by tmpin2 which gets hot on mine but my cores seem to be going by tmpin1 so I have no idea. If you go into the bios there seems to be only 2 sensors though.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15530441*
> I would easily pic a 1090 over a 6100. Unless your getting the 8120/8150 for rendering and stuff like that i would still get the thuban processor. The FX series needs to mature a bit, with great cooling an 8120 would be a great choice but Im talking like 360mm worth of cpu radiator and 5+ ghz. My 1100 at 4244mhz beat out my 8150 at 4.9ghz at everything except cinebench, gaming is supposed to be more like wprime and stuff like that from what I understand and the 1100 came out on top
> 
> Dont get me wrong, i like BD but my cooling system wasnt where I wanted it for the 8150 and I needed a better gpu more than cpu, so I sold it, I may try it again once a revision comes out


Good choice.
At least you had a chance to mess around with BD.


----------



## wastedkid

Im planning on dropping a new CPU into my sig rig. Either an 8150 or 1100T. The machine is used for Light games like World of Warcraft and the occasional photo editing. Which would better suit my needs?


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wastedkid;15531388*
> Im planning on dropping a new CPU into my sig rig. Either an 8150 or 1100T. The machine is used for Light games like World of Warcraft and the occasional photo editing. Which would better suit my needs?


1100T would be enough for your needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15531162*
> I am going by tmpin2 which gets hot on mine but my cores seem to be going by tmpin1 so I have no idea. If you go into the bios there seems to be only 2 sensors though.


Wonder why I have three sensors


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wastedkid;15531388*
> Im planning on dropping a new CPU into my sig rig. Either an 8150 or 1100T. The machine is used for Light games like World of Warcraft and the occasional photo editing. Which would better suit my needs?


1090T would be more than enough.


----------



## Tweeky

AMD laid such a faulty foundation for the bulldozer chips that manufacture will not buy into the AMD hype again with out proof of performance?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wastedkid;15531388*
> Im planning on dropping a new CPU into my sig rig. Either an 8150 or 1100T. The machine is used for Light games like World of Warcraft and the occasional photo editing. Which would better suit my needs?


1090/1100 any day and I owned an 8150 for a few days too









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15532336*
> AMD laid such a faulty foundation for the bulldozer chips that manufacture will not buy into the AMD hype again with out proof of performance?


At least for us they will need proof. I think manufactures only care about cost and numbers which fx-8xxx sure does well in terms of clocks, maybe to oems amd will sell dirt cheap, so someone out of the loop will see 4.8ghz fx Wow compared to 4.5ghz Intel. Little do they know lol

I think if the 8120 was only $150 we would see happy campers


----------



## baltar

Does anyone know if they released fixes for shogun and deus ex BSOD for fx?
not enough yin for my google-fu.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15530176*
> Doesn't it depend on the instruction set being used?
> 
> thuban takes legacy sets,
> where BD takes SSE, AVX, ect?


Bulldozer has all the instruction set architectures Thuban has except for 3dnow!(Which was always irrelevant)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltar;15533405*
> Does anyone know if they released fixes for shogun and deus ex BSOD for fx?
> not enough yin for my google-fu.


It is a Intel and AMD thing not just AMD FX processors.... just telling the likely hood of you hitting that BSOD is like the chances of you getting into space and your ship blowing up


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36;15518851*
> Add Me to the list
> 
> 990 fx Sabertooth


motokill36

Can you add me to the list


----------



## foxrena

Just got my bulldozer(8150) from Newegg. Shipped in two hours! Nice job Newegg! Now again it's out of order. The number is so limited that cannot keep up with demand.

I will post OC and benchmarks this weekend (oh I have a number of customized benches using 3D rendering software and some scientific software). Let's hope it's a golden chip


----------



## inclineinc

I have overclocked my cpu to 3.9 but so far it doesn't play right with Aion or DC universe when overclock is on. Aion skips and DC gives weird error CPU drift detected. Would like some insight. Also my ram is 1600 mhz but my bios doesn't auto set it to this, and when i try to manually set it the bios crashes and wont boot. Anyone know where I can get some info on this also?
Other than that I love it!!


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inclineinc;15534666*
> I have overclocked my cpu to 3.9 but so far it doesn't play right with Aion or DC universe when overclock is on. Aion skips and DC gives weird error CPU drift detected. Would like some insight. Also my ram is 1600 mhz but my bios doesn't auto set it to this, and when i try to manually set it the bios crashes and wont boot. Anyone know where I can get some info on this also?
> Other than that I love it!!


increase voltage a little.


----------



## inclineinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61;15534931*
> increase voltage a little.


It was supposed to auto set the voltage, should i do it manually?
I use the auto tune feature on CCC and after restart it tells me my cpu can be stepped to 3.9 but just those two games have problems so far. Have tried Dragon Age 2, Wow: Cata, Rift, CoH, AoEO, and none of those have the cpu issue. Were you talking about increasing voltage for memory?


----------



## BlackFox1337

Hey Guys,

Seems i cant get the 4.6 OC stable.

FSB @ 250
Cpu Voltage: 1.45

everything else is auto voltage. Any ideas? i can get into windows but if i run any benchmarks i crash.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15535876*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Seems i cant get the 4.6 OC stable.
> 
> FSB @ 250
> Cpu Voltage: 1.45
> 
> everything else is auto voltage. Any ideas? i can get into windows but if i run any benchmarks i crash.


Have you dropped down the NB multi?

Trouble with raising the bus is everything goes up with it, need more info.

Crosshair V + Bulldozer Overclocking guide.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky;15532336*
> AMD laid such a faulty foundation for the bulldozer chips that manufacture will not buy into the AMD hype again with out proof of performance?


AMD has been arround for 40 years... They aren't going to loose all credibility over one launch.

that+OEMs, and manufacturers have had the chips for months if not years now, so they knew.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36;15533764*
> motokill36
> 
> Can you add me to the list


sure if you format your post like I outline in the first post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inclineinc;15534666*
> I have overclocked my cpu to 3.9 but so far it doesn't play right with Aion or DC universe when overclock is on. Aion skips and DC gives weird error CPU drift detected. Would like some insight. Also my ram is 1600 mhz but my bios doesn't auto set it to this, and when i try to manually set it the bios crashes and wont boot. Anyone know where I can get some info on this also?
> Other than that I love it!!


That would lend me to believe that it is not stable overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15535876*
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Seems i cant get the 4.6 OC stable.
> 
> FSB @ 250
> Cpu Voltage: 1.45
> 
> everything else is auto voltage. Any ideas? i can get into windows but if i run any benchmarks i crash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15536058*
> Have you dropped down the NB multi?
> 
> Trouble with raising the bus is everything goes up with it, need more info.
> 
> Crosshair V + Bulldozer Overclocking guide.


^^^^best guide evar


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inclineinc;15534963*
> It was supposed to auto set the voltage, should i do it manually?
> I use the auto tune feature on CCC and after restart it tells me my cpu can be stepped to 3.9 but just those two games have problems so far. Have tried Dragon Age 2, Wow: Cata, Rift, CoH, AoEO, and none of those have the cpu issue. Were you talking about increasing voltage for memory?


You should set your timings for your memory in the bios and also make sure the voltage for your ram is correct. Mine will autodetect my 1600mhz memory a 1066 memory and the timings are completely wrong. Also if your 6100 is anything like mine you will need around 1.375 volts @ 3.9.


----------



## motokill36

motokill36 4100FX Asus Sabertooth


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36;15536233*
> motokill36 4100FX Asus Sabertooth


How well does the fx-4100 run at that speed? Got any benchmarks yet?


----------



## inclineinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inclineinc;15534963*
> It was supposed to auto set the voltage, should i do it manually?
> I use the auto tune feature on CCC and after restart it tells me my cpu can be stepped to 3.9 but just those two games have problems so far. Have tried Dragon Age 2, Wow: Cata, Rift, CoH, AoEO, and none of those have the cpu issue. Were you talking about increasing voltage for memory?


The problem was the bios auto set the cas setting to oc settings instead of running the SPD settings which is what the memory is run in. I don't know why it did that but now it seems it is working.


----------



## ZEX

hey guys , After the experience fx 8150 , Do you think it a good choice ?


----------



## axipher

That all depends on what you're upgrading from.


----------



## ZEX

Quote:


> That all depends on what you're upgrading from.


intel q9550


----------



## axipher

For gaming and general not so much, for heavy threaded apps, for sure, and for the sake of being on this forum. most definitely.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX;15537312*
> intel q9550


Definite Upgrade
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15537550*
> For gaming and general not so much, for heavy threaded apps, for sure, and for the sake of being on this forum. most definitely.


Uh? On average the FX-8150 and FX-8120 beats the Phenom II/Core 2 Quads do to its superior prefetching

Crysis 1 @ 800x600 Low it is a far distance
80-90 FPS C2Q/Phenom II -> 110-120 FPS FX -> 140-150 FPS i7 1st and 2nd gen

up the the NB and HT Link Frequency to QPI and Sandy Bridges NB (3.0GHz NB and 2.6GHz HT I think) and you should achieve the same FPS as the i7s
^-- problem is you can't do this all the way....AMx Socket...*sigh*


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX;15537238*
> hey guys , After the experience fx 8150 , Do you think it a good choice ?


If your going to cool it on air I would just go with a 1090/1100t. If your going to overclock the crap out of an 8150 and try for 5.0-5.2Ghz 24/7 you will need h2o and about 360mm of radiator cooling. I had 240mm of cooling with an antec kuhler 920 (so custom loop would be better at same rad surface) and most I could do was 4.8Ghz, at that my 1100t at 4244mhz was faster in benchmarks. I benched at 5.0Ghz and still slower, but stuff like cinebench pulled ahead of the thuban chip. I ended up selling my 8150 within 3-4days since I didnt see the point with my current cooling and the need of a better gpu (560ti)

edit:
Kinda shows how stong the 1100T is, it hasnt dropped in price, darn


----------



## reflex99

8150 is more fun though









Phenom II was fun and all, but after 4 years, it got kinda boring :/


----------



## Aaronage

Thought I'd share my experience with FX 4100









A lot of fun, nice to play around with something new and not have a feel for it (Phenom II got a bit predictable at the end lol)

Flickr set 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronag...7627813914773/

5057MHz/2248MHz NB/1872MHz RAM validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2059921
Voltage was a bit high for that validation, using lower volts now I'm getting to know the chip a bit better.

I'm finding it's not as happy with high HT reference clocks as Phenom II. The best HT ref clock it can run stable is about 280. This is in contrast to my old Phenom II which was stable to about 315 in this mobo. Also, it really needs a good mix of HT ref and multi for overclocks.

The CPU NB needs 1.3125v for 2400 to 2500MHz, around 1.2625v for 2300MHz. I am running almost 2000MHz RAM though, so that extra stress could have an impact. (stock CPU NB is 1.2375v)

It was happy to undervolt at stock from 1.3375v to 1.2625v, not bad! Stable with all the usual y-cruncher, prime95 etc.

It's stable at 4.25GHz with stock 1.3375v, still bumping up the multi to see how high it'll go on stock volts. *EDIT Doh thought it was at stock, little over at 1.3625v*

Memory performance is way ahead of Phenom II, scales very well with CPU NB overclocks (but that's probably not news to anyone here







)

FX 4100 performance is... interesting, sorta like a Phenom II X3.3







That's probably a little unfair to it, for gaming it's almost identical to Phenom II X4 from my experience.

It needs 4.9GHz to match a 3.45GHz Phenom II X4 in Cinebench 11.5, multi-core ratio is 3.2x to 3.33x depending on CPU NB clock.

Some applications clearly need optimisation. Geekbench 2.2 shows great performance in some areas, but poor in others (sometimes way below what you'd expect compared to similar tests). Think the linked test was around 4900MHz, 2500ish NB, 1866ish RAM (can't remember bah!)
http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/504185


----------



## axipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaronage*


...4.25GHz with stock 1.3375v...


The FX-4100 needs much less voltage to achieve same clocks as an 8150. It takes me 1.4125 to keep 4.3 GHz stable for Folding, oddly enough it passes 4 hours or Prime95, Cinebench 11.5, and 3DMark11 at only 1.4 though.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


The FX-4100 needs much less voltage to achieve same clocks as an 8150. It takes me 1.4125 to keep 4.3 GHz stable for Folding, oddly enough it passes 4 hours or Prime95, Cinebench 11.5, and 3DMark11 at only 1.4 though.


my fx-6100 needs 1.45v for 4.3 and 1.5v for 4.5 so since I am on air


----------



## axipher

Well Bulldozer is definitely very power hungry, but if you're willing to give it the power and cooling it demands, it does perform very well.


----------



## Aaronage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


The FX-4100 needs much less voltage to achieve same clocks as an 8150. It takes me 1.4125 to keep 4.3 GHz stable for Folding, oddly enough it passes 4 hours or Prime95, Cinebench 11.5, and 3DMark11 at only 1.4 though.


Ah interesting. I might have to try some folding to see if it causes any instability (I was using y-crunch/prime for stability testing).

I just amended my post, thought I had it stock but actually running at 1.3625v *facepalm*


----------



## baltar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


Bulldozer has all the instruction set architectures Thuban has except for 3dnow!(Which was always irrelevant)

It is a Intel and AMD thing not just AMD FX processors.... just telling the likely hood of you hitting that BSOD is like the chances of you getting into space and your ship blowing up



Then I blow up a lot of ships.

Everytime i even attempt to play deus ex, it BSOD. Every. Time. I never got to play that game once. I'm just waiting for the promised fix for it.

Didn't try shogun, but I did try BF3, crysis, metro 2033, stalker pripyat, shattered horizon, COD black ops, all of those work fine.


----------



## Bloitz

Going to ask people with hand-on experience (and hopefully out of sight of Intel-fans ^^ )
Has anyone done some testing with gaming + fraps? I would reckon these 8 cores would come in handy for this. (more specifically: BF3 + fraps but any decently multithreaded game should be an indication; perhaps mess around with affinity (3 modules for the game, 1 for fraps?))

Getting a bit bored with my 955 atm but not sure if I should get a 1090 or try the 8120/8150...


----------



## axipher

If you're bored, get the FX-8150, lots of fun to overclock


----------



## ZEX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


For gaming and general not so much, for heavy threaded apps, for sure, and for the sake of being on this forum. most definitely.


thanks , what about 2500k and 2600k


----------



## regimen

Ah, what the heck...You can throw me down:

statikregimen - fx-8120 - MSI 990fxa-gd80 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077562


Quote:



Originally Posted by *baltar*


Does anyone know if they released fixes for shogun and deus ex BSOD for fx? 
not enough yin for my google-fu.


Not that I know of...Loads of people having the problem:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?...post1037966770
http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...hreadid=156126
...And there are more, but that's all I have tabs open for atm









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seronx*


It is a Intel and AMD thing not just AMD FX processors.... just telling the likely hood of you hitting that BSOD is like the chances of you getting into space and your ship blowing up


No, there is a specific issue affacting certain games on FX CPUs...For some people, the games BSOD, for others (like me) they run, but at unplayable FPS (for example, DX:HR does about 10fps).


----------



## djohny24

Hello! here is my comparative with my ex phenom II 955 C3.

Benchmarks 4Ghz vs 4Ghz










Games...










Is in spanish, but... sure you understand xD

FX - 8120
GA-990XA - UD3 F9
4GB HyperX DDR3 9-9-9-24 1T
AMD 6770 1Gb


----------



## ht_addict

I just installed a FX 6100 into my Gigabyte 890FX-UD5. I've disabled the features in BIOS(CIE, C&Q, etc), yet I notice that the multiplier throttles back. Is this an issue with other motherboards?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


I just installed a FX 6100 into my Gigabyte 890FX-UD5. I've disabled the features in BIOS(CIE, C&Q, etc), yet I notice that the multiplier throttles back. Is this an issue with other motherboards?


does the same thing with my 990fx-ud5. I emailed support and they act like they have no idea what I am talking about. If you load AOD and turn on turbo and back off it will lock in correctly until you boot the next time. If you don't want to do that set your freq to 250 it seems to help with the throttling a bit. I also noticed the step down is at 15x so if you never went past 15x it works fine. I hope the next bios release fixes this. I am at 4.250ghz 250x21x @ 1.45v which seems to be the best temp and performance wise for mine.


----------



## axipher

I don't see how you need 1.45 V at only 4.25 on a 6100. I'm at 4.56 GHz on a 8150 and I only need 1.4375


----------



## regimen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ht_addict*


I just installed a FX 6100 into my Gigabyte 890FX-UD5. I've disabled the features in BIOS(CIE, C&Q, etc), yet I notice that the multiplier throttles back. Is this an issue with other motherboards?


Your sig shows you have an AMD GPU - check catalyst control center, under CPU Power....While that should be ineffective with C&Q disabled, it never hurts to try.

Personally, I leave C&Q on, but disable all the other power features. It works perfectly with my overclock, allowing me to save some power by scaling back voltage & frequency under light loads; I have not run into a single problem with it yet. It's also nice with SmartFan enabled in BIOS, to shut my computer up when its not working hard.


----------



## denooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15544658*
> Ah, what the heck...You can throw me down:
> 
> statikregimen - fx-8120 - MSI 990fxa-gd80 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077562
> 
> ).


nice setup


----------



## regimen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch;15546715*
> nice setup


Thanks







I'm happy with it all around, but do still wish BD could have been stronger...Plus, running into the issues that others have reported in certain games (Shogun 2, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, etc).


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15545564*
> I don't see how you need 1.45 V at only 4.25 on a 6100. I'm at 4.56 GHz on a 8150 and I only need 1.4375


I think the issue here is FSB...I have mine at 250 and can not run under 1.47v @4.6 stable. Heck...i have not gotten it stable at 1.47 either. It would be nice to post screen shots of our settings so we can see what is goin on.


----------



## axipher

I'll post some screenshots of my bios tonight and add them to an album


----------



## BlackFox1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15547285*
> I'll post some screenshots of my bios tonight and add them to an album


Sweet.

I been getting pretty frustrated to get my rig stable to 4.6 using a 250 FSB.

What setting should i have the memory at if im using 250 FSB? Right now i have it at ddr3 2000, if i set it at ddr3 1666 do i have to change my FSB?

Im not used to the ASUS UEFI


----------



## regimen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337;15547164*
> I think the issue here is FSB...I have mine at 250 and can not run under 1.47v @4.6 stable. Heck...i have not gotten it stable at 1.47 either. It would be nice to post screen shots of our settings so we can see what is goin on.


Also, your BIOS setting may not reflect actual voltage applied to the CPU. To most accurately measure this, you need a multimeter, but the actual BIOS readout (as well as CPU-Z and/or apps supplied by the motherboard manufacturer) should be fairly accurate, within a few tenths of a volt.

For example, my BIOS voltage setting is actually 1.5v, but the Hardware Monitor in BIOS, CPU-Z and MSI Control Center all read 1.464v idle and 1.410v under stress-testing loads.

The only way around this, is to use LLC (or similar features), if your motherboard supports it. Mine does not, so I have to aim high.

Additionally, with Bulldozer specifically (maybe other CPUs, too - not sure), higher multipliers with lower FSB need less voltage than higher FSB and lower multipliers. I believe this is covered in this article, but is a good read either way: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/46237-bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming.html


----------



## axipher

I'm at 240 which gives me a 1920 memory clock and lets me keep stock timings. I get 55.6 ns and 11.7 gb/s in maxxmem. I uped the CPU-NB to 1.175 to be on the safe side and running ~2400 MHz Northbridge and ~2000 hyperthreading


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15545564*
> I don't see how you need 1.45 V at only 4.25 on a 6100. I'm at 4.56 GHz on a 8150 and I only need 1.4375


well I do. Anything less and its not stable under prime95. I can goto 4ghz on stock 4.1 at 1.4v but it just takes more juice for 4.25-4.3ghz 1.5 for 4ghz. I think it is a problem with this board and the crazy vdrop more then anything.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;15545393*
> I just installed a FX 6100 into my Gigabyte 890FX-UD5. I've disabled the features in BIOS(CIE, C&Q, etc), yet I notice that the multiplier throttles back. Is this an issue with other motherboards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin;15545505*
> does the same thing with my 990fx-ud5. I emailed support and they act like they have no idea what I am talking about. If you load AOD and turn on turbo and back off it will lock in correctly until you boot the next time. If you don't want to do that set your freq to 250 it seems to help with the throttling a bit. I also noticed the step down is at 15x so if you never went past 15x it works fine. I hope the next bios release fixes this. I am at 4.250ghz 250x21x @ 1.45v which seems to be the best temp and performance wise for mine.


must be a Gigabyte problem. I have Turbo turned off in the BIOS and experience no multiplier throttling on my Asus mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15545564*
> I don't see how you need 1.45 V at only 4.25 on a 6100. I'm at 4.56 GHz on a 8150 and I only need 1.4375


X2

i'm at a stable 4.0GHz on stock voltage which is under 1.3V with my 6100.

Are you guys not using LLC?


----------



## Neroh

Can anybody elaborate on the differences between the 8120 and the 8150? Has the 8120 been able to OC as high as the 8150?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86;15547666*
> must be a Gigabyte problem. I have Turbo turned off in the BIOS and experience no multiplier throttling on my Asus mobo.
> 
> X2
> 
> i'm at a stable 4.0GHz on stock voltage which is under 1.3V with my 6100.
> 
> Are you guys not using LLC?


what LLC? We have no LLC option on ours that's part of the problem. Well increasing volts to cpu-nb and nb a little and got it down to 1.42v @ 4.375 now and running prime. So far so good. Before I would get a sum out error pretty quick or it would lock up. Now under prime only 2 cores are dropping back to 15x at a time. Under cinebench it is holding the max speed but on idle it still throttles back. It is a gigabyte problem for sure. I hope a newer bios fixes this.


----------



## regimen

I don't like LLC. If you do some googling, you'll find it can cause unhealthy voltage spikes. You're better off with a lower OC. Plus, as I said earlier: the setting you make in BIOS may not reflect the actual voltage applied to the CPU. You need to check with HW Monitor in BIOS, CPU-Z or other tools, OR better yet, a multimeter.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15548050*
> I don't like LLC. If you do some googling, you'll find it can cause unhealthy voltage spikes. You're better off with a lower OC. Plus, as I said earlier: the setting you make in BIOS may not reflect the actual voltage applied to the CPU. You need to check with HW Monitor in BIOS, CPU-Z or other tools, OR better yet, a multimeter.


mine is between 1.296v and 1.39v under load with cpuz


----------



## regimen

btw, I would be interested in hearing from fellow FX owners about your results with y-cruncher stress test, in addition to 25m digit pi benchmark... you'll LOL when you see how fast a BD can truly calculate pi, when you don't use use software as old as the Sphinx







Mine comes in around 6.5-7.5 seconds for 25m digits (depending on which binary I run)...That's compared to 19 seconds in superpi for 1m digits >_>

Anyway, I'm curious about the stress test, because my CPU will start to throw a lot of errors (no crash) past 4.5ghz without voltage bumps beyond what I'm comfortable with for 24/7 operation, when it will pass other tests just fine...jw others' results.

http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/


----------



## axipher

I keep getting the "SUMOUT" error too, but I can pass Cinebench 11.5, 3DMark11, and fold 24/7. Not sure what exactly is causing the SUMOUT, but it doesn't seem fatal at all.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15548782*
> I keep getting the "SUMOUT" error too, but I can pass Cinebench 11.5, 3DMark11, and fold 24/7. Not sure what exactly is causing the SUMOUT, but it doesn't seem fatal at all.


SUMOUT errors can come from the CPU and the RAM

If it isn't the CPU causing the errors it is then the RAM causing the errors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15544658*
> No, there is a specific issue affacting certain games on FX CPUs...For some people, the games BSOD, for others (like me) they run, but at unplayable FPS (for example, DX:HR does about 10fps).


The games BSOD is either a bad CPU or from faulty code in this particular case Shogun 2 has bad code

The game DX:HR is probably just a driver issue


----------



## axipher

Hmm, I never thought that it might be the RAM... I might have to play around a bit with my RAM now, Bulldozer is full of surprises haha, so much fun to OC.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

C'mon guys! I wanna see pics!!! overclocking? builds? LN2? Im just as excited as you guys to see this chip finally out! c'mon guys pics!!!!!


----------



## motokill36

Her is mine


----------



## denooch




----------



## axipher

Here's my Rig:









The Gentle Typhoons as pull with 3000 RPM Ultra Kaze's as Push with shrouds:









Little close on the inside:









And here's my makeshift VRM cooling till they release a waterblock for it:


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz;15543298*
> Going to ask people with hand-on experience (and hopefully out of sight of Intel-fans ^^ )
> Has anyone done some testing with gaming + fraps? I would reckon these 8 cores would come in handy for this. (more specifically: BF3 + fraps but any decently multithreaded game should be an indication; perhaps mess around with affinity (3 modules for the game, 1 for fraps?))
> 
> Getting a bit bored with my 955 atm but not sure if I should get a 1090 or try the 8120/8150...


if you are bored with the 955, the 1090 is pretty much the same thing, but with a stronger memory controller.

BD is way more fun
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh;15547931*
> Can anybody elaborate on the differences between the 8120 and the 8150? Has the 8120 been able to OC as high as the 8150?


I'll put it this way.

no 8120s are in the world records.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15548050*
> I don't like LLC. If you do some googling, you'll find it can cause unhealthy voltage spikes. You're better off with a lower OC. Plus, as I said earlier: the setting you make in BIOS may not reflect the actual voltage applied to the CPU. You need to check with HW Monitor in BIOS, CPU-Z or other tools, OR better yet, a multimeter.


I'd say the bios is far more reliable than HWmon/CPUz/any other software.

Multimeter is really the only way to get a decent reading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15548476*
> btw, I would be interested in hearing from fellow FX owners about your results with y-cruncher stress test, in addition to 25m digit pi benchmark... you'll LOL when you see how fast a BD can truly calculate pi, when you don't use use software as old as the Sphinx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine comes in around 6.5-7.5 seconds for 25m digits (depending on which binary I run)...That's compared to 19 seconds in superpi for 1m digits >_>
> 
> Anyway, I'm curious about the stress test, because my CPU will start to throw a lot of errors (no crash) past 4.5ghz without voltage bumps beyond what I'm comfortable with for 24/7 operation, when it will pass other tests just fine...jw others' results.
> 
> http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/


calculating 2G (in superpi terms), 2,147,483,648 decimal digits in 1147.058s or.319hrs

Kinda logical, since BD supports AVX, and y-cruncher runs like %10 faster with AVX (over SSE), whereas SuperPi uses x87, which AMD doesn't really support on their processors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker;15548973*
> C'mon guys! I wanna see pics!!! overclocking? builds? LN2? Im just as excited as you guys to see this chip finally out! c'mon guys pics!!!!!


maybe some day...

I have one picture i took, it's in the first post


----------



## ht_addict

Right now I have my FX 6100 running at 4.4Ghz(1.4v). Load Temp on Prime95 is 39-40oC according to HWinfo64


----------



## regimen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15550361*
> calculating 2G (in superpi terms), 2,147,483,648 decimal digits in 1147.058s or.319hrs
> 
> Kinda logical, since BD supports AVX, and y-cruncher runs like %10 faster with AVX (over SSE), whereas SuperPi uses x87, which AMD doesn't really support on their processors.


yes, that's why I made the joking comparison between superpi and the Sphinx







It's ironic that some people LOL so hard over AMD's crappy superpi numbers, but in reality, if you seriously wanted to crunch Pi, you would never ever use superpi....Plus, y-cruncher is multithreaded.

Also, I found this is interesting: I've checked at least 10 times, and 64-bit SSE3 actually always comes out the fastest for me, over AVX and SSE4, in y-cruncher...Not sure why, and its not by much. Its about 6.5 seconds with SSE3, 6.8 seconds with SSE4 and 7.2 seconds with AVX, for 25m digits...


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15550711*
> Also, I found this is interesting: I've checked at least 10 times, and 64-bit SSE3 actually always comes out the fastest for me, over AVX and SSE4, in y-cruncher...Not sure why, and its not by much. Its about 6.5 seconds with SSE3, 6.8 seconds with SSE4 and 7.2 seconds with AVX, for 25m digits...


Go for 500 million digits the times should invert around there


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *regimen;15550711*
> yes, that's why I made the joking comparison between superpi and the Sphinx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ironic that some people LOL so hard over AMD's crappy superpi numbers, but in reality, if you seriously wanted to crunch Pi, you would never ever use superpi....Plus, y-cruncher is multithreaded.
> 
> Also, I found this is interesting: I've checked at least 10 times, and 64-bit SSE3 actually always comes out the fastest for me, over AVX and SSE4, in y-cruncher...Not sure why, and its not by much. Its about 6.5 seconds with SSE3, 6.8 seconds with SSE4 and 7.2 seconds with AVX, for 25m digits...


yea, do something larger.

y-cruncher isn't that great for small computations, however, it excells at extremely large ones.

In related news, i just started a 2.5bil calculation.


----------



## regimen

Derp... thanks







Didn't occur to me to compare it with larger runs..hehe


----------



## alexmaia_br

LOTR: war of the north does not work for us.
Got it from steam... the 2 bulldozer users could not make it run, bsod and all.
Sad, I wanted to shed orc blood.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br;15551909*
> LOTR: war of the north does not work for us.
> Got it from steam... the 2 bulldozer users could not make it run, bsod and all.
> Sad, I wanted to shed orc blood.


What is your drivers? What is the BSOD code? Turn off CnQ and other things?


----------



## Red1776

I just got mine plugged in yesterday. i do a lot of heavily threaded work, and ultra high res gaming. So far i am very happy with it. i have 4.9 with little effort and think 5.0ghz will be in the offing as long as the Silver Arrow holds out.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776;15552093*
> I just got mine plugged in yesterday. i do a lot of heavily threaded work, and ultra high res gaming. So far i am very happy with it. i have 4.9 with little effort and think 5.0ghz will be in the offing as long as the Silver Arrow holds out.










I like it.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15551950*
> What is your drivers? What is the BSOD code? Turn off CnQ and other things?


asrock drivers from website (guess same as cd, nothing really new)
latest amd drivers 11.10 + cap4

cool and quiet huh? Ok, I'll try it tomorrow.
I have to tech some classes tomorrow, sadly. But I'll try it when I get back home. Bedtime now.

Thanks, I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## reflex99

eh, you got ripped off

mine goes to twelve.

or maybe it is only a feature of 8150s?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15552341*
> eh, you got ripped off
> 
> mine goes to twelve.
> 
> or maybe it is only a feature of 8150s?


...oh well, always someone faster


----------



## regimen

Anybody else have the MSI 990fxa-gd80 and try the new 11.6 bios? Its FUBAR for me... No CPU voltages listed past 1.365v, and thus, I couldn't overclock...Rolled back to 11.5 for now, but if anybody else has better results or spots something I may have missed, please let me know


----------



## BlackFox1337

Changed my fsb to 215 and multiplier to 20, I'm finally stable. Higher fsb requires a lot more voltage.

4.53ghz @ 1.45v, 1.2v NB

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776;15552093*
> I just got mine plugged in yesterday. i do a lot of heavily threaded work, and ultra high res gaming. So far i am very happy with it. i have 4.9 with little effort and think 5.0ghz will be in the offing as long as the Silver Arrow holds out.


Have you stressed your 4.9GHz o.c. with Prime? Will it stress/run 8-cores without erroring out one or two cores/treads? What kind of vcore and temps to run that overclock?

Maybe you could post up a screenshot??

My chip seems more like a 4.5/4.6... possibly a 4.7GHz kind of sample... as pushing 4.8 and 4.9 seem to need/require pretty high volts(??) to keep all cores up and running while stressing with Prime.


----------



## axipher

Yep, seems to be a common trend of 4.5/4.6 achievable with high-end air/enclosed water at around 1.44 - 1.48 volts. Seems to be hitting more of a temp wall though. Almost like the 3.8 wall on 955's.


----------



## ht_addict

For the 6100 what is the max voltage and fsb for the chip.


----------



## elito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict;15555892*
> For the 6100 what is the max voltage and fsb for the chip.


you'd have to figure that one out yourself, there's no defined max for everychip, as they're all differnet. but seeing the numbers from the fx8's, they should all hit the same wall, so your best bet is ~4.6ghz to 4.8ghz, as the fx6's runs a lil cooler, which should give us 100 or so mhz.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger;15555793*
> Have you stressed your 4.9GHz o.c. with Prime? Will it stress/run 8-cores without erroring out one or two cores/treads? What kind of vcore and temps to run that overclock?
> 
> Maybe you could post up a screenshot??
> 
> My chip seems more like a 4.5/4.6... possibly a 4.7GHz kind of sample... as pushing 4.8 and 4.9 seem to need/require pretty high volts(??) to keep all cores up and running while stressing with Prime.


I haven't had much time yet to play with it yet, so i haven't done a long stress with OCCT (1 hour) but it is taking 1.485v.
If by erroring you mean one or two cores dropping into testing, have you shut of APM? there is a built in power feature that drops cores when it hits 26.5A draw. APM needs to be disabled so this does not happen. I hope to get some tweak-test time tonight. i will post some screens when I get a 6 hour stable OC. as far as temps go, so far i am very happy with my Silver Arrow 3 fan setup. I think it its doing very well for a CPU that draws north of 325w.
Ehume in the Silver arrow club forum thought it was 'classic weird' so I will let you decide


----------



## Nocturin

/\ is that 650 watt for the hole system?

color me surprised. BD and CFX? on a 650? O.O


----------



## denooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776;15556118*
> Ehume in the Silver arrow club forum thought it was 'classic weird' so I will let you decide


nice looks like a casino


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15556311*
> /\ is that 650 watt for the hole system?
> 
> color me surprised. BD and CFX? on a 650? O.O


Nope, it has three seperate power supplies. the HX650w is only running the MB,CPU, and peripherals. The 4 GPU's are running off 1000w from 2 x FSP Group X5's. = 1650w/130A total

denooch said:
Quote:


> nice looks like a casino


I know...the slot machine came up 4 Sapphire's!


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15551950*
> What is your drivers? What is the BSOD code? Turn off CnQ and other things?


Well, for LOTR: war of the north not working.
I got, as far as I know, the latest drivers intalled. SSDs with latest firmware too. Mobo BIOS version 1.30 (last one in asrock site).

I disabled CnQ, no difference, still crashing.

As for the code, is this what you mean?
Assinatura do problema:
Nome do Evento de Problema:BlueScreen
Versão do sistema operacional:6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Identificação da Localidade:1046

Informações adicionais sobre o problema:
BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA800E9988F8
BCP3:0000000000000000
BCP4:0000000000000000
OS Version:6_1_7601
Service Pack:1_0
Product:768_1

Arquivos que ajudam a descrever o problema:
C:\Windows\Minidump\110311-11388-01.dmp
C:\Windows\Temp\WER-12948-0.sysdata.xml

Pax,
Alex.


----------



## 2010rig

Just wondering if you guys got the memo yet?
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/1159055-h-amd-fx-8150-multi-gpu.html

Anyone here running SLI, Tri-SLI, or Crossfire?

Are you experiencing similar results?


----------



## linkin93

2010rig why are you still in Bulldozer threads?

You're not helping anyone, you're certainly not going to own a BD judging by the way you carry on, and you've got nothing positive to add to the thread. So please, just leave, and let the people who actually own one enjoy the club without people like you posting useless stuff all the time.

Yes, I don't own one my self yet. Yes, I do plan to buy one.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15559105*
> 2010rig why are you still in Bulldozer threads?
> 
> You're not helping anyone, you're certainly not going to own a BD judging by the way you carry on, and you've got nothing positive to add to the thread. So please, just leave, and let the people who actually own one enjoy the club without people like you posting useless stuff all the time.
> 
> Yes, I don't own one my self yet. Yes, I do plan to buy one.


That was my 3rd post in this thread, and I'm wondering if other people are experiencing similar results. Besides, I don't need your permission to post where ever I like, and it's not like I'm spreading rumors, I'm posting a FACTUAL article showing BD's performance in SLI - Tri-SLI.

I would've loved to purchase Bulldozer, but I wouldn't downgrade from what I currently have.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;15559198*
> That was my 3rd post in this thread, and I'm wondering if other people are experiencing similar results. Besides, I don't need your permission to post where ever I like, and it's not like I'm spreading rumors, I'm posting a FACTUAL article showing BD's performance in SLI - Tri-SLI.
> 
> I would've loved to purchase Bulldozer, but I wouldn't downgrade from what I currently have.


But this is a Bulldozer's owner's club, so unless you own a Bulldozer CPU, then the thread title is taking away your permission to post here. You've been lawyered by a thread title.

You can post new threads about Bulldozer's performance on this forum, but this thread is a place for us owner's to relax, chill, swap OC stories and compare results. It's not a place to bash Bulldozer's performance with reviews by other people that aren't OCN Bulldozer Owners.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;15558883*
> Just wondering if you guys got the memo yet?
> http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/1159055-h-amd-fx-8150-multi-gpu.html
> 
> Anyone here running SLI, Tri-SLI, or Crossfire?
> 
> Are you experiencing similar results?


You just like to stir the pot, don't you?


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig;15558883*
> Just wondering if you guys got the memo yet?
> http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/1159055-h-amd-fx-8150-multi-gpu.html
> 
> Anyone here running SLI, Tri-SLI, or Crossfire?
> 
> Are you experiencing similar results?


I run x-fire in one board (6990) and I'm perfectly fine. My last cpu was a [email protected] I ran it with this very card and haven't noticed any drop of performance so far.

So there...


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher;15559401*
> But this is a Bulldozer's owner's club, so unless you own a Bulldozer CPU, then the thread title is taking away your permission to post here. You've been lawyered by a thread title.
> 
> You can post new threads about Bulldozer's performance on this forum, but this thread is a place for us owner's to relax, chill, swap OC stories and compare results. It's not a place to bash Bulldozer's performance with reviews by other people that aren't OCN Bulldozer Owners.


I see, how many Non-Bulldozer owners have posted in this thread? Why haven't they been "lawyered"









linkin93 isn't a Bulldozer owner, so he shouldn't be posting here either, right?









I guess the truth hurts, and you would rather remain oblivious to Bulldozer's true performance.


----------



## nakano2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br;15559546*
> I run x-fire in one board (6990) and I'm perfectly fine. My last cpu was a [email protected] I ran it with this very card and haven't noticed any drop of performance so far.
> 
> So there...


6990 on a U2212HM @ 1920 x 1080?? I could run that with a P4 and I wouldn't notice a DIFFERENCE. Are you using some kind of program to monitor the frame rates?? Or are you just making a blanket statement?


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakano2k1;15559723*
> 6990 on a U2212HM @ 1920 x 1080?? I could run that with a P4 and I wouldn't notice a DIFFERENCE. Are you using some kind of program to monitor the frame rates?? Or are you just making a blanket statement?


I'll ignore the unnecessary sarcasm here.
I use msi afterburner. Turn vsynch off and voila.
Also... have you EVER heard of metro 2033? Try putting it all on max settingd and playing the game, it can be taxing.
Or Crysis, everything on max? That, on some parts, can bring the framerate down to under 60, at least on my i7 920...

But... yeah... bench that on your p4 and let's have some fun.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br;15559786*
> I'll ignore the unnecessary sarcasm here.
> I use msi afterburner. Turn vsynch off and voila.
> Also... have you EVER heard of metro 2033? Try putting it all on max settingd and playing the game, it can be taxing.
> Or Crysis, everything on max? That, on some parts, can bring the framerate down to under 60, at least on my i7 920...
> 
> But... yeah... bench that on your p4 and let's have some fun.


These are just words until you provide some proof to backup your claim.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;15559821*
> These are just words until you provide some proof to backup your claim.


let me see if I get it. You think crysis and metro 2033, all maxed out, can't bring a top card to its knees n 1080p? I'm not even sure why you're asking this, but here you go:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYgOYRwB210[/ame[/URL]]

And this i7920 was oc to 4.7mhz, way higher than my shy 3.4-3.6mhz (cant remember exactly the config when I played). you can see the FR going under 60 here and there.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br;15559930*
> let me see if I get it. You think crysis and metro 2033, all maxed out, can't bring a top card to its knees n 1080p? I'm not even sure why you're asking this, but here you go:


No you don't get it, where did I say any of those things? I'm saying you need to provide proof that there was no change in performance when you changed cpu.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;15560036*
> No you don't get it, where did I say any of those things? I'm saying you need to provide proof that there was no change in performance when you changed cpu.


thats reasonable.
I think msi afterburner can save videos, right?
I'll reinstall freaking crysis over the weekend and do some runs.
I said I've never FELT any difference, and this is true.
Now I'm actually curious about numbers.


----------



## Vieto

What board were you using?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vieto;15560083*
> What board were you using?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


intel i7 [email protected] (or 3.5, can't remember, I kept going back and forth)

mobo: intel dx58so extreme
ram: patriot g5 1600mhz triple channel. 3x2g
psu: seventeam vforce 850w
video: ati 6990
oh yeah: monitor samsung 2233rz 120hz

I'm actually still using the same monitor. The dell from my sig is bought and paid for, but it takes 30 days or so for it to arrive from USA... until then, I'm sticking to the 2233. (and no, I don't care about 120hz, much less 3d... I'd rather have a shaper image with ips and such eheheh)

guess that's it.


----------



## serp777

this club should be renamed "misery likes company" lol.


----------



## NickSim86

This was posted almost a month ago...

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4353/amd_fx_8150_vs_intel_i7_2600k_crossfirex_hd_6970_x 3_head_to_head/index1.html


----------



## guyladouche

Ooh, I'll join! Just built a 6100-based rig for my lady (a worthy upgrade from her old E6400)

Gigabyte 990fx-ud3 + fx-6100
No cpu-z verification at the moment, but can supply it soon.

Am thinking about pulling the trigger on an 8120 build just for fun (well, that AND I am getting tired of my e2180 and winXP...).


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NickSim86*


This was posted almost a month ago...

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/43...irex_hd_6970_x 3_head_to_head/index1.html


so, less than 10% at 1080p.
I suppose it saves me some trouble, I might just go ahead and do it anyway.
thanks


----------



## darthjoe229

Anybody have news on when 8150s will be back in stock like ANYWHERE. Two on eBay but they're overpriced. Amazon, Microcenter, the Egg...all of them are out D:


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I would've loved to purchase Bulldozer, but I wouldn't downgrade from what I currently have.


Then when IB comes out... you can join that club.


----------



## motokill36

Hi All bit of update on my 4100
Nice and stable now at only 1.42 volts load will try some more test with it lower.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *motokill36*









Hi All bit of update on my 4100
Nice and stable now at only 1.42 volts load will try some more test with it lower.










you should try running that again with setting that one module for each thread for intel burn test, but only 2 threads.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*


you should try running that again with setting that one module for each thread for intel burn test, but only 2 threads.


or he could wait for version 2.53 or 2.54


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djohny24*


Hello! here is my comparative with my ex phenom II 955 C3.

Benchmarks 4Ghz vs 4Ghz










Games...










Is in spanish, but... sure you understand xD

FX - 8120
GA-990XA - UD3 F9
4GB HyperX DDR3 9-9-9-24 1T
AMD 6770 1Gb



Very nice man, congrats.

Rep+


----------



## 12Cores

I have been trying to keep up with this thread, but like a lot people on this board I have been preoccupied with BF3. Are people seeing improvements in gaming by bumping up the NB between 2.5ghz and 3ghz with Bulldozer.

Also, has anyone been able to run the fx-6100 stable a 5ghz for everyday use.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


I have been trying to keep up with this thread, but like a lot people on this board I have been preoccupied with BF3. Are people seeing improvements in gaming by bumping up the NB between 2.5ghz and 3ghz with Bulldozer.

Also, has anyone been able to run the fx-6100 stable a 5ghz for everyday use.

Thanks in advance!


I had issues at 2800mhz but Im not sure if I was the only one, I dont have it anymore though


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red1776*


I haven't had much time yet to play with it yet, so i haven't done a long stress with OCCT (1 hour) but it is taking 1.485v.
If by erroring you mean one or two cores dropping into testing, have you shut of APM? there is a built in power feature that drops cores when it hits 26.5A draw. APM needs to be disabled so this does not happen. I hope to get some tweak-test time tonight. i will post some screens when I get a 6 hour stable OC. as far as temps go, so far i am very happy with my Silver Arrow 3 fan setup. I think it its doing very well for a CPU that draws north of 325w.
Ehume in the Silver arrow club forum thought it was 'classic weird' so I will let you decide



















I love high end builds cooled with air...

Water with 4 cards is easy....4 cards on air is more fun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axipher*


But this is a Bulldozer's owner's club, so unless you own a Bulldozer CPU, then the thread title is taking away your permission to post here. You've been lawyered by a thread title.

You can post new threads about Bulldozer's performance on this forum, but this thread is a place for us owner's to relax, chill, swap OC stories and compare results. It's not a place to bash Bulldozer's performance with reviews by other people that aren't OCN Bulldozer Owners.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *2010rig*


I see, how many Non-Bulldozer owners have posted in this thread? Why haven't they been "lawyered"









linkin93 isn't a Bulldozer owner, so he shouldn't be posting here either, right?









I guess the truth hurts, and you would rather remain oblivious to Bulldozer's true performance.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *serp777*


this club should be renamed "misery likes company" lol.



Chill out guys.....>.<

Quote:



Originally Posted by *guyladouche*


Ooh, I'll join! Just built a 6100-based rig for my lady (a worthy upgrade from her old E6400)

Gigabyte 990fx-ud3 + fx-6100
No cpu-z verification at the moment, but can supply it soon.

Am thinking about pulling the trigger on an 8120 build just for fun (well, that AND I am getting tired of my e2180 and winXP...).


ill add it once i get some cpuz linkage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


I have been trying to keep up with this thread, but like a lot people on this board I have been preoccupied with BF3. Are people seeing improvements in gaming by bumping up the NB between 2.5ghz and 3ghz with Bulldozer.

Also, has anyone been able to run the fx-6100 stable a 5ghz for everyday use.

Thanks in advance!


NB doesn't really seem to help performance much

nvm


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


NB doesn't really seem to help performance much


Helps as much as it ever has.


----------



## reflex99

I though you said it doesn't dammit....


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Helps as much as it ever has.


Do IBT and a game?


----------



## PolRoger

Bumped up cpu/bus to 236 and NB to ~2600MHz today while keeping vcore at ~1.4v... stressed with large FFT. CHVF; Cooling: TR Archon push/pull.


----------



## ht_addict

Stable for 3hrs with OCCT @ 4.6Ghz

Username: ht_addict
CPU: FX6100
MB: Gigabyte 890FX-UD5(Rev 2.0) with BIOS F7e

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2079839


----------



## el gappo

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Seronx*   Do IBT and a game?  
   
 



  



 
 /has no chip..

In other news, FtW420 ordered fx8150's for me and Pizza from NCIX because he's awesome







Bench off as soon as they land in the US and UK


----------



## Seronx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


In other news, FtW420 ordered fx8150's for me and Pizza from NCIX because he's awesome







Bench off as soon as they land in the US and UK










Take pictures...(of the chip)


----------



## alexmaia_br

OK,
so my system is stable, good temps, everything seems fine.
I'd like to start with a little bit of OC. Problem is, I'm a complete noob to this, and the fx is completly different from my old i7 920.
For gaming purposes, nothing extreme, what clock shjould I be looking for? 
NB frequencies, all that... what should I change? why? (I know, at this point I accept a link to a GOOD instructions manual, as I'm sure you guys must be aware of).
Any links to a tutorial with my mobo in specific? That would be great.

Thanks for any help,
Alex.


----------



## Nocturin

/\\ second that


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*


OK,
so my system is stable, good temps, everything seems fine.
I'd like to start with a little bit of OC. Problem is, I'm a complete noob to this, and the fx is completly different from my old i7 920.
For gaming purposes, nothing extreme, what clock shjould I be looking for? 
NB frequencies, all that... what should I change? why? (I know, at this point I accept a link to a GOOD instructions manual, as I'm sure you guys must be aware of).
Any links to a tutorial with my mobo in specific? That would be great.

Thanks for any help,
Alex.


Not specific to your mobo but here ya go.

From reading around, it looks like NB + cpu + memory OC is the way to go







.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nocturin*


Not specific to your mobo but here ya go.

From reading around, it looks like NB + cpu + memory OC is the way to go







.


awesome, thanks. Although I'm looking for something way less extreme, but it gave me an idea to try something.


----------



## denooch

finally installed cpu z. tried to OC and thisis best i could get anything over 4ghz = BSOD and freezing. i need a cpu cooler recommendation the stock coooler aint cutting it!!!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*


awesome, thanks. Although I'm looking for something way less extreme, but it gave me an idea to try something.












we learn from the extreme!


----------



## motoray

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denooch*











finally installed cpu z. tried to OC and thisis best i could get anything over 4ghz = BSOD and freezing. i need a cpu cooler recommendation the stock coooler aint cutting it!!!


bump ur volts!


----------



## mav2000

Thats what I was going to say, have you increased your voltage?

BTW, the chips with lower VID seem to run hotter and OC less due to that.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

ocmi_teddy - fx-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990fx
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2080986

Currently I'm at 4.7Ghz stable for 16 hours on prime95 max temp so far is 60*C and at 1.46v.

The mulitplier is x18 and the FSB is at 260. I've notice most people have been running a lower fsb and higher multiplier. Whats the benifit of this? Sorry for the n00b questions, last time I overclocked was in 2005, from what I've read things have changed a bit since then


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motoray;15564842*
> bump ur volts!


He is on stock cooling. I would not advise voltage bumps under those circumstances


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br;15563990*
> OK,
> so my system is stable, good temps, everything seems fine.
> I'd like to start with a little bit of OC. Problem is, I'm a complete noob to this, and the fx is completly different from my old i7 920.
> For gaming purposes, nothing extreme, what clock shjould I be looking for?
> NB frequencies, all that... what should I change? why? (I know, at this point I accept a link to a GOOD instructions manual, as I'm sure you guys must be aware of).
> Any links to a tutorial with my mobo in specific? That would be great.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Alex.


Have you seen/read this guide?

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/1140459-bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts.html


----------



## incurablegeek

posted wrong thread. sorry.


----------



## ebduncan

gigabyte 990fxa-ud3

Amd [email protected] currently.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081363

validation link above. Note i have 8gb of ram, but i had to remove a stick due rma process with new motherboard (won't support dual channel)

I ordered mine from amazon, was shipped out by circuit city .com Took a week to get here, even though i paid for 2 day shipping. Ordered on Release day.

2 weeks after after i received it i am the candidate for fault motherboard. Even so i'm at 4.6ghz, with the mutipier any increase to the fsb it crashs. I cannot wait to see what it can do with the new motherboard. I hope for 4.7ghz or more. it only takes 1.375 vcore to get to 4.6ghz So i still have a good vcore headroom to try and get more. I think the faulty board is holding back my highest stable overclock.


----------



## alexmaia_br

What would be a good vcore value for, let's say, 4.4ghz?

I messed around here, not much success. I saw speeds up to 4.9ghz, but I have a hard time figuring all the variables...

If I try ti put it up to 4.5ghz, I have to lower RAM clock, and there goes another field I know nothing about.

Well... at least I'll have fun learning.


----------



## Bi2on

Hey everyone ... all 33 of You








I just got mine FX-8150 in yesterday. Got some pictures here for You and I will have system specs and CPU-Z validation in two, three days when I get a chance to take the beast apart and switch the CPUs.
Too bad the performance turned to be so weak, but I still couldn;t resist to get one - I'm not a fanboy of AMD, I just preffer to support the underdog.

Cheers!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> What would be a good vcore value for, let's say, 4.4ghz?
> 
> I messed around here, not much success. I saw speeds up to 4.9ghz, but I have a hard time figuring all the variables...
> 
> If I try ti put it up to 4.5ghz, I have to lower RAM clock, and there goes another field I know nothing about.
> 
> Well... at least I'll have fun learning.


there is no certain vcore to shoot for to hit 4.4ghz. Overclocking is really about cooling. You can always apply more voltage as long as its cool enough to take more. Of coarse if your using the stock heatsink then it doesn't take much overclocking to reach your thermal limit.

Bulldozer seems to be a rather special cpu when it comes to overclocking. I have not yet found out what its sweet spots are. I have gotten to 4.6ghz on 1.375 vcore with a Antec 920 liquid cooling kit, and some good thermal paste. My motherboard is defective,and i haven't had time to swap it out with the new one yet. Tomorrow will be the golden day. In case your wondering my current mobo will not support more than 1 ram stick. If i put 2 in for example it doesn't post, no matter the settings. It didn't always used to be this way, but just started to happen. My north bridge ran usually hot, so it was prolly a short. Talking 80c+

Anyways i have yet to figure out what settings work best with bulldozer. It seems to be rather picky in some areas but not others. My 1055t on the 790gz board was rather easy to figure out. Increase cpu voltage, increase HT link, and fsb, correct memory muti to allow memory to work, and increase northbridge voltage and cpu imc voltage.

I haven't done as much overclocking testing with bulldozer yet, but it seems to like more vcore, and thats all it really cares about. Of coarse with my defective board and being limited to 200mhz fsb, certainly doesn't exactly make a good case. I will swap the mobo tomorrow and see what kind of FSB overlclocks i can get along with the hyper transport. As just like past AMD systems there is tangible results increasing the hypertransport bus.


----------



## majinsoftware

BMGJET - 8120 - 990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081532


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan;15574986*
> gigabyte 990fxa-ud3
> 
> Amd [email protected] currently.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081363
> 
> validation link above. Note i have 8gb of ram, but i had to remove a stick due rma process with new motherboard (won't support dual channel)
> 
> I ordered mine from amazon, was shipped out by circuit city .com Took a week to get here, even though i paid for 2 day shipping. Ordered on Release day.
> 
> 2 weeks after after i received it i am the candidate for fault motherboard. Even so i'm at 4.6ghz, with the mutipier any increase to the fsb it crashs. I cannot wait to see what it can do with the new motherboard. I hope for 4.7ghz or more. it only takes 1.375 vcore to get to 4.6ghz So i still have a good vcore headroom to try and get more. I think the faulty board is holding back my highest stable overclock.


how old is this post? is it october 19th? it took me a week to get mine,too







..i bet the guy i sent it to got it in 2 days via USPS


----------



## assailant

You can add me to the list







First desktop build in about 10 years. Ordered from NE with 3-day shipping and got my order the next day (shipped from Jersey, live in Boston) Every item for my build shipped from Jersey except my RAM which went out from CA. So, I literally had everything in my case ready to go next day, but have to wait till Monday for RAM to boot. D'oh.

FX-8120 on ASRock 990FX Extreme 4 w/ Corsair H100 push-pull in a Corsair 650d


----------



## yappy

will a bulldozer fx8150 bottleneck crossfire 6990's ?

i am thinking up buying a fx8150 from my 1090t


----------



## y2kcamaross

Only in games

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## PhRe4k




----------



## Neroh

The first batch of 8150s are set to land in my country in the next few weeks. It has taken all of my willpower to stop myself just grabbing a 8120 instead









I've got a Crosshair V and a Corsair H60 sitting here waiting for an FX chip. Seriously cannot wait to start playing with it.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neroh*


The first batch of 8150s are set to land in my country in the next few weeks. It has taken all of my willpower to stop myself just grabbing a 8120 instead









I've got a Crosshair V and a Corsair H60 sitting here waiting for an FX chip. Seriously cannot wait to start playing with it.


Which motherboard have you got?


----------



## Neroh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Which motherboard have you got?


Crosshair V Formula


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

I should have the worst 8120 ever, no matter what voltage used I can't pass 4.3Ghz, it freezes when I try anything over 1.36v

It has a 1,26 VID, tried the turbo trick, etc, I have a Corsair AX850 singlerail and 2x 6870 stock clocked... *** am I doing wrong?


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R;15585878*
> I should have the worst 8120 ever, no matter what voltage used I can't pass 4.3Ghz, it freezes when I try anything over 1.36v
> 
> It has a 1,26 VID, tried the turbo trick, etc, I have a Corsair AX850 singlerail and 2x 6870 stock clocked... *** am I doing wrong?


maybe your memory?


----------



## Vegasvinman

Vegasvinman
Gigabyte GA-970-A-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2083449


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R;15585878*
> I should have the worst 8120 ever, no matter what voltage used I can't pass 4.3Ghz, it freezes when I try anything over 1.36v
> 
> It has a 1,26 VID, tried the turbo trick, etc, I have a Corsair AX850 singlerail and 2x 6870 stock clocked... *** am I doing wrong?


Bios setting?
You have the same board as me. I'm at 4.2ghz on stock vcore.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vegasvinman;15587736*
> Vegasvinman
> Gigabyte GA-970-A-UD3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2083449


adding now


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer;15588717*
> Lol I think its funny when a company lays off their marketing dept when they did what they were probably told to do. Like AMD higher ups didnt see the advertisements that were being released


failure to manage pr/marketing on release/reviews.
launching FX w/ intel-optimized benchmarks = setup for failure.

they should have at least made microbenchmarks showcasing XOP/FMA4.
all water under the bridge now.


----------



## Chimeracaust

How does BD handle BF3?


----------



## mystikalrush

It loves games and game benchmarks, ive seen quite an increase in scores over my 955 and for BF3, it does just great, running it on ultra with my 570 classified at a constant 50+ fps.


----------



## Sniffyy

Hey guys I'm wondering the IMC is like on FX chips. I have some Corsair Dominator memory that has a 1600 @ 1.65v profile. I know that is kind of on the high side for sandy bridge but I'm not sure about Bulldozer. I kind of doubt I could ever make it hit 1866 so I'm wondering if I should just get stuff that will run at a lower voltage.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sniffyy*


Hey guys I'm wondering the IMC is like on FX chips. I have some Corsair Dominator memory that has a 1600 @ 1.65v profile. I know that is kind of on the high side for sandy bridge but I'm not sure about Bulldozer. I kind of doubt I could ever make it hit 1866 so I'm wondering if I should just get stuff that will run at a lower voltage.


IMC is awesome on FX









You'll be fine with 1.65









Should go ahead and get some faster stuff tho


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15590215*
> failure to manage pr/marketing on release/reviews.
> launching FX w/ intel-optimized benchmarks = setup for failure.
> 
> they should have at least made microbenchmarks showcasing XOP/FMA4.
> all water under the bridge now.


Not to mention the press packs that contained a board that was later shown to be poorly optimized for BD compared to other boards on the newest BIOS.

It's probably worth taking that article with a grain of salt though. I doubt they would be moving out of the desktop market, they clearly just had issues with the way bulldozer was marketed and I do not believe that they have announced any plans to move away from the highend server/workstation and by extension, the enthusiast market given the broadly similar CPUs across those areas.


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


IMC is awesome on FX









You'll be fine with 1.65









Should go ahead and get some faster stuff tho



















How did you get your Ram stable? I can whenever I increase the frequency over 210 I can't you past 10% in Memtest With my G-Skill 1600Mhz8GB at 1700Mhz or higher.When I was at 220x19 It was stable even with a few hours of prime,yet it doesn't pass memtest.








What did you do it get it stable?

Btw I will be posting my Cpu-z validation in a few hours so I can join this club.


----------



## Sniffyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


IMC is awesome on FX









You'll be fine with 1.65









Should go ahead and get some faster stuff tho



















Yeah I think I'll get some faster ones. What do you think of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233147


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sniffyy*


Yeah I think I'll get some faster ones. What do you think of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820233147


How about these?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231468


----------



## Sniffyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


How about these?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231468


Those look great. i wonder how low I could put those timings with them running at 1866

edit: found these also http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231455


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by Tweeky View Post
http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/other/d...Next_Week.html


I repeat with sadness, and definitely not glee, that my fear AMD's Bulldozer may have been its final shot at greatness.

I see AMD degenerating into a maker of mass market chips like T.I. for automobiles, kitchen appliances, lawn mowers and the like.









IF AMD even manages to survive the embarrassment of its over-hyped Bulldozer.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*


How does BD handle BF3?


I think it works quite well, a LOT better than my 555 BE.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*


I repeat with sadness, and definitely not glee, that my fear AMD's Bulldozer may have been its final shot at greatness.

I see AMD degenerating into a maker of mass market chips like T.I. for automobiles, kitchen appliances, lawn mowers and the like.









IF AMD even manages to survive the embarrassment of its over-hyped Bulldozer.


Care to explain further?

Bulldozer isn't exactly selling poorly (been OOS for weeks now)

Socket FM1 sales are likely very strong

Radeon is doing just fine

They are reporting revenue increases....

so yea, I am pretty confused by your statement.

They have been arround over 40 years. They aren't going to disappear from a single bad product.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I think it works quite well, a LOT better than my 555 BE.

Care to explain further?

Bulldozer isn't exactly selling poorly (been OOS for weeks now)

Socket FM1 sales are likely very strong

Radeon is doing just fine

They are reporting revenue increases....

so yea, I am pretty confused by your statement.

They have been arround over 40 years. They aren't going to disappear from a single bad product.


They ain't selling well, they are oos because nobody has them.

Stock was EXTREMELY low for launch. Something like 1000 pieces for all 3 lines into Europe, yet to see a single BD chip in the UK through retail.

Selling well my bum bum.


----------



## PizzaMan

When you have 1000 ppl wanting a CPU and you release 100 to be sold, yea they go fast. Nothing in comparison to having 100,000 people wanting a CPU and offering 200,000 to the market. This is the difference between AMD and Intel and I wonder why AMD is laying off 1400 employees?


----------



## QuackPot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Red1776*


I haven't had much time yet to play with it yet, so i haven't done a long stress with OCCT (1 hour) but it is taking 1.485v.
If by erroring you mean one or two cores dropping into testing, have you shut of APM? there is a built in power feature that drops cores when it hits 26.5A draw. APM needs to be disabled so this does not happen. I hope to get some tweak-test time tonight. i will post some screens when I get a 6 hour stable OC. as far as temps go, so far i am very happy with my Silver Arrow 3 fan setup. I think it its doing very well for a CPU that draws north of 325w.
Ehume in the Silver arrow club forum thought it was 'classic weird' so I will let you decide


















Somewhere in there...is a motherboard...


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Here is my validation,So I can join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085015

Anyone got ideas on how I can get 4.2-4.4 raising the BUS speed over 200? When I do my RAM goes unstable, no matter how I increase the CPU-NB voltage.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue_Flame5;15595922*
> Here is my validation,So I can join.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085015
> 
> Anyone got ideas on how I can get 4.2-4.4 raising the BUS speed over 200? When I do my RAM goes unstable, no matter how I increase the CPU-NB voltage.


Lower you ram clock speed, then increase the bus speed. Say start at 1333(for example). When you increase bus speed you increase your memory clock as well. If not then your memory probably just cannot handle it. Go high as you can then run memtest, to see of your memory is stable. You should be able to get 4.5-4.8, with that cooler you have. You disable tubro core?


----------



## goldfingerfif

GoldfingerFIF - FX-4100 - Biostar TA990FXE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085139


----------



## incurablegeek

Quote:


> Care to explain further?
> 
> Bulldozer isn't exactly selling poorly (*been OOS for weeks now*)
> 
> Socket FM1 sales are likely very strong
> 
> Radeon is doing just fine
> 
> They are reporting revenue increases....
> 
> so yea, I am pretty confused by your statement.
> 
> They have been arround over 40 years. *They aren't going to disappear from a single bad product.*


Your statements are replete with contradictions and actually support my fears that AMD may be at a real choice point as to its future. Does the architecture of the BD represent something unique and for the future or just an over-hyped "*single bad product*".

In this day and age big corporations can go belly up due to a single mis-step.

Motorola once dominated the cell phone market but failed to embrace the clam-shell concept. Bye Bye Motorola cell phones.

How about Blackberry? It failed to keep pace with a new and improved OS?

Kind of sounds like you are flailing at the wind and not facing the reality that Pile Driver is the next great hype to follow on the heels of BD. And Pile Driver will only be 10% faster than BD which itself in many tests is put to shame by the lowly 1090T and of course INTEL.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776;15556118*
> I haven't had much time yet to play with it yet, so i haven't done a long stress with OCCT (1 hour) but it is taking 1.485v.
> If by erroring you mean one or two cores dropping into testing, have you shut of APM? there is a built in power feature that drops cores when it hits 26.5A draw. APM needs to be disabled so this does not happen. I hope to get some tweak-test time tonight. i will post some screens when I get a 6 hour stable OC. as far as temps go, so far i am very happy with my Silver Arrow 3 fan setup. I think it its doing very well for a CPU that draws north of 325w.
> Ehume in the Silver arrow club forum thought it was 'classic weird' so I will let you decide


Would love to see some gaming benchmarks


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;15597167*
> Your statements are replete with contradictions and actually support my fears that AMD may be at a real choice point as to its future. Does the architecture of the BD represent something unique and for the future or just an over-hyped "*single bad product*".
> 
> In this day and age big corporations can go belly up due to a single mis-step.
> 
> Motorola once dominated the cell phone market but failed to embrace the clam-shell concept. Bye Bye Motorola cell phones.
> 
> How about Blackberry? It failed to keep pace with a new and improved OS?
> 
> Kind of sounds like you are flailing at the wind and not facing the reality that Pile Driver is the next great hype to follow on the heels of BD. And Pile Driver will only be 10% faster than BD which itself in many tests is put to shame by the lowly 1090T and of course INTEL.


Comparing cell phone application fails to cpu hardware is kinda mute, don't you think?Almost every company is losing money this day and age, and it is not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldfingerfif;15597007*
> GoldfingerFIF - FX-4100 - Biostar TA990FXE
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085139


adding
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek;15597167*
> Your statements are replete with contradictions and actually support my fears that AMD may be at a real choice point as to its future. Does the architecture of the BD represent something unique and for the future or just an over-hyped "*single bad product*".
> 
> In this day and age big corporations can go belly up due to a single mis-step.
> 
> Motorola once dominated the cell phone market but failed to embrace the clam-shell concept. Bye Bye Motorola cell phones.
> 
> How about Blackberry? It failed to keep pace with a new and improved OS?
> 
> Kind of sounds like you are flailing at the wind and not facing the reality that Pile Driver is the next great hype to follow on the heels of BD. And Pile Driver will only be 10% faster than BD which itself in many tests is put to shame by the lowly 1090T and of course INTEL.


Blackberry has a WHOLE bunch of failed products. They haven't released anything good in 10 cycles, and people wonder why they are failing. They aren't failing just because of one launch, it was a series of terrible/outdated products.

your analogies are also quite contradictory (not really sure why you used replete there, I have never heard it used that way) I really don't feel like getting into an eloquence battle here. Trust me, i can do it too. I write all day in a formal tone at school, i come to OCN to relax.









Motorola phones are still very popular. IIRC they are like 3rd or 4th currently (market-share). The RAZR was a clam-shell phone, and until the iPhone, it was the most sought after phone ever.

"put to shame" has the connotation of "bigness" (couldn't think of a better word here :/). I have yet to see anything that says there is a large performance gap between 81XX and 1090T.

Luckily AMD isn't a corporation of "this day and age". they have been around for 40 years. you don't just die from one product with a background like that. All major semiconductor companies have bad product cycles. You could have said all the same things about Intel back when they were embracing Netburst, but look at them now, they practically control the enthusiast, and much of the casual market. Look at Phenom, it was sub-par at the time (although this is mostly due to lack of well-threaded applications at the time), and to top that off, they had the TLB bug. They came back, with Phenom II, which is a very successful product.

10% improvement, we will see when we get there. I will reserve judgement.

You also didn't consider the fact that their APUs sell strong, and the Radeon line is also well positioned.

I really find it hard to believe that AMD is going to just drop off because of their first truly "bad" enthusiast level product in 4 years.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Add me to the list

ocmi_teddy - FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990fx
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085288


----------



## Sniffyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy;15598651*
> Add me to the list
> 
> ocmi_teddy - FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990fx
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085288


I love your setup, super good price/performance. 4.7GHz on a 212 is pretty awesome, such a great cooler for so cheap


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15598490*
> You also didn't consider the fact that their APUs sell strong, and the Radeon line is also well positioned.


something the other company that cant figure out how to make a decent GPU has taken forgranted.

and isn't heterogeneous computing becoming the norm nowadays?
people who say "amd will soon die" obviously have little going on upstairs.


----------



## reflex99

eh, i think true widespread heterogeneousness is a bit of a ways off.

I guess for what most people do, we are already here:

Flash is GPU accelerated
most video players are GPU accelerated
some video encoding programs are GPU accelerated
etc


----------



## DirektEffekt

The only programs that REALLY need a GPU to perform well are, 3D applications, obviously and certain distributed computing programs that need more processing power than a CPU can provide, in the form of highly parallel computations. Most other things would still run satisfactorily on a CPU.


----------



## The sword of Roland

me in!

The sword of Roland - fx-8150 - Crosshair V Formula

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081345


----------



## djohny24

Well well, this is the 8120 overclock evolution


















And now that i have a new gtx470, this the bottleneck evolution, in vantage.









http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3818/evolucion1.jpg








http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/6887/evolucion2.jpg








http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4563/evolucion3.jpg

GPU Scores:

3400Mhz: 17593
4000Mhz: 17829
4800Mhz: 19393

See you!

EDIT:

Add me to the list please!









djohny24 - FX8120 - Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2083059


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61;15596416*
> Lower you ram clock speed, then increase the bus speed. Say start at 1333(for example). When you increase bus speed you increase your memory clock as well. If not then your memory probably just cannot handle it. Go high as you can then run memtest, to see of your memory is stable. You should be able to get 4.5-4.8, with that cooler you have. You disable tubro core?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086831

Got 4.2Ghz on 1.3 Stable. What would be better 220x19 or 235-250 x18 ?
Ram is running at 1760Mhz 9-10-9-28 as opposed to the stock 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24, I feel i could get tighter timings.


----------



## Aleksipoika

Add me
Aleksipoika - fx8120 - Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2086884


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djohny24;15602315*
> Well well, this is the 8120 overclock evolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now that i have a new gtx470, this the bottleneck evolution, in vantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3818/evolucion1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/6887/evolucion2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/4563/evolucion3.jpg
> 
> GPU Scores:
> 
> 3400Mhz: 17593
> 4000Mhz: 17829
> 4800Mhz: 19393
> 
> See you!
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Add me to the list please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djohny24 - FX8120 - Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2083059


Nice progress









Very cool that you checked performance at each step.


----------



## Larvaman

Add me to the list.

Larvaman - FX-8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087052


----------



## majinsoftware

Majinsoftware - FX-8120 - 990FXA-UD3 (F5 bios).
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087327


----------



## wuttz

im almost in! rma'd the biostar because usable pci-e slots only worked w/ x16/x4.
getting the fatality delivered today! =)))


DSC04145 by ᵿ, on Flickr


----------



## djohny24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15609998*
> Nice progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool that you checked performance at each step.


Thanks mate









At 4800mhz, 8120 works right.

This is the comparative benchmark between Win7 and Win8 preview:

Win7 64 bit SP1: 3dmark vantage

http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/9838/vantagesoc.jpg

Win8 64 bit preview: vantage

http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7557/prueba1w.jpg

Look that, cpu scores goes from 22849, to 24317.

In other benchs like Cinebench, Fritz chees, 3dmark 11... the scores are the same (+ -) than Win7 64bit.


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15615552*
> im almost in! rma'd the biostar because usable pci-e slots only worked w/ x16/x4.
> getting the fatality delivered today! =)))
> 
> 
> DSC04145 by ᵿ, on Flickr


How much was that fatality board? A Sabertooth would have been a better choice 190$ it Overclocks better and that 5 year warranty is great.
Read this article: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sabertooth-990fx-990fxa-ud7-990fxa-gd80,3068.html the fatality is good and all if your not overclocking,by your cooler I don't think you will be pushing 4ghz+.
Edit: nice cards I was thinking of getting those in crossfire, ended up choosing the Toxics cause they unlocked, had any lucky flashing those to 6970's ?
Btw the top card pulls in the bottom card's ambient temps, you should mount a fan on the side or in front of the cards to blow cool air on to the card's fans if you have space of course use cable ties if you don't have the mounting holes.
Reedit:Why 2 crossfire bridges?


----------



## Sniffyy

Just ordered a 8120. Can't really see much difference between it and 8150 OCs so finally made up my mind.







Will post pics in a couple of days.


----------



## kzone75

kzone75 / FX-8120 / Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087825

Finally!







Will try some OCing this weekend.

Edit: Nope, not weekend yet. Just had to try. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087857


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Here is some pics of my Set up.


DSC01206 by Flu_Flame 5, on Flickr


DSC01204 by Flu_Flame 5, on Flickr

Would a 3rd fan on the noctua make a difference in temps? or possibly a fan tied to the empty 5,25 bays?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue_flame5;15616646*
> ...snip/
> reedit:why 2 crossfire bridges?


*moar powar!*


----------



## Blue_Flame5

No, really I though you are only suppose to use 1 unless im wrong?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue_Flame5;15617998*
> Here is some pics of my Set up.
> 
> 
> DSC01206 by Flu_Flame 5, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC01204 by Flu_Flame 5, on Flickr
> 
> Would a 3rd fan on the noctua make a difference in temps? or possibly a fan tied to the empty 5,25 bays?


Got a 140mm fan zip tied in the 5,25 bay. Noticed a tiny (2-3C)drop in temps with my 965BE. But I have no idea what temps I have on the 8120.. All programs show 14C idle, 45C load. My room is not below 14C.. lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue_Flame5;15618308*
> No, really I though you are only suppose to use 1 unless im wrong?


IIRC, 2 generally allows fast communication between both cards. It sorta acts like a half-duplex/full duplex network card.

Half-duplex, can only communicate in one direction at the same time
Full duplex, can communicate is bothd irections at the same time.


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75;15618348*
> Got a 140mm fan zip tied in the 5,25 bay. Noticed a tiny (2-3C)drop in temps with my 965BE. But I have no idea what temps I have on the 8120.. All programs show 14C idle, 45C load. My room is not below 14C.. lol


My room is usally 18-25C (65-80F) I get 30C-36C Idle. On those 10-15C days(Woot Winters coming soon) I may idle 27-30C,sadly the radiator is on 24/7 so it kills the great ambient. After 30 Min of prime it moves up and down from 53C-58C (18C-25C ambient) on 10-15C ambient I get 51C-56C.
I ordered 3 scythe slipstream 120mm fans (110CFM) going to replace the 140 mm exhaust in the back with 1 and zip tie one on the 5,25 bay and the last either tie to my noctua or replace the zip tied 120mm (70CFM) fan on the hardrive bay. Also ordered a fan controller since the mobo only has 8 fan connectors and I want to be able to run all my fans on max,noise isn't a problem since the Gpu's fan drowns out the case fans.

To Nocturin; So I should add another CF bridge? I got like 6 of em in a box gathering dust.


----------



## wuttz

hi blue_flame; im clueless w/ unlocking.
will have to read up on it. not overclocking too,
so stock works fine. everything i run on it just
seems snappy fast w/ a sata3 ssd i dont see a need
for oc-ing yet. as for two xfire bridges, i jist put two
in coz the board came with two of them.

you have a very nice setup too btw.
hope people post more pics!


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Your fine If your just running at stock,and yes we need more pics.I wasn't so sure on 1 or 2 CF bridge myself.
More Pics Please!!


----------



## Furball Zen

Be here shortly 6100/UD5


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue_Flame5;15618665*
> Your fine If your just running at stock,and yes we need more pics.I wasn't so sure on 1 or 2 CF bridge myself.
> More Pics Please!!


I should be getting my LEDs and cpu power extension tomorrow. I'll post pics then


----------



## Evil Penguin

Amazon lowered their price for the 8150 to 240 dollars.
http://www.amazon.com/AMD-8150-8-Core-Processor-Socket/dp/B005UBNLFK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320774458&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: AMD FX 8150 8-Core Processor, 3.6 8 Socket AM3 - FD8150FRGUBOX: Computers & Accessories[/URL]


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15618868*
> Amazon lowered their price for the 8150 to 240 dollars.
> Amazon.com: AMD FX 8150 8-Core Processor, 3.6 8 Socket AM3 - FD8150FRGUBOX: Computers & Accessories


*politely waits for the FX-8170*


----------



## unity100

http://www.overclock.net/technology-science-news/1163292-lockheed-martin-selects-bulldozer-its-supercomputer.html#post15620624

Lockheed Martin just joined this club. with a few thousand bulldozers (opteron 16 core) though.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15620150*
> *politely waits for the FX-8170*


new stepping what what?!


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15620932*
> new stepping what what?!


It might be B2.G or B3.H

B2.G being December
B3.H being March

<-- getting Bulldozer eventually(My current computer doesn't have the ability to idle)


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15621467*
> It might be B2.G or B3.H
> 
> B2.G being December
> B3.H being March
> 
> <-- getting Bulldozer eventually(My current computer doesn't have the ability to idle)


Where are you getting this stepping info? Dec for B2.G/ March B3.H means diffused or to retail?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;15621965*
> Where are you getting this stepping info? Dec for B2.G/ March B3.H means diffused or to retail?


All the CPUs that were released were B2.F anything made in September and October is B2.F with thing made in November and December being B2.G

AX.X <---

A changes are 12 months in between on average
X changes are 6 months in between on average
.X changes are 3 months in between on average
Then there is the weekly and biweekly tweaks

Weekly/Biweekly(1141) -> Minor Milestones(.G) -> Major Milestones(2 or 3) -> Revisions(A, B, C)

It is somewhat common sense or it is kind of obvious

I'm gonna lean on diffused actually


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz;15615552*
> im almost in! rma'd the biostar because usable pci-e slots only worked w/ x16/x4.
> getting the fatality delivered today! =)))
> 
> 
> DSC04145 by ᵿ, on Flickr


you do realize you put the second card in a 4x slot? ofc it is going to run at 4x.....

sigh

slots on the X90FXE go:
16x
1x
16x
4x
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15622203*
> All the CPUs that were released were B2.F anything made in September and October is B2.F with thing made in November and December being B2.G
> 
> AX.X <---
> 
> A changes are 12 months in between on average
> X changes are 6 months in between on average
> .X changes are 3 months in between on average
> Then there is the weekly and biweekly tweaks
> 
> Weekly/Biweekly(1141) -> Minor Milestones(.G) -> Major Milestones(2 or 3) -> Revisions(A, B, C)
> 
> It is somewhat common sense or it is kind of obvious
> 
> I'm gonna lean on diffused actually


interesting


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15623393*
> you do realize you put the second card in a 4x slot? ofc it is going to run at 4x.....
> 
> sigh
> 
> slots on the X90FXE go:
> 16x
> 1x
> 16x
> 4x


thats why i rma'd it.
poor pci-e slot design for double-slot cards.
i believe the xhair has it the same way too.

add me: validation <

this dell U2711 kicks ass!





















</a>


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx;15622203*
> All the CPUs that were released were B2.F anything made in September and October is B2.F with thing made in November and December being B2.G
> 
> AX.X <---
> 
> A changes are 12 months in between on average
> X changes are 6 months in between on average
> .X changes are 3 months in between on average
> Then there is the weekly and biweekly tweaks
> 
> Weekly/Biweekly(1141) -> Minor Milestones(.G) -> Major Milestones(2 or 3) -> Revisions(A, B, C)
> 
> It is somewhat common sense or it is kind of obvious
> 
> I'm gonna lean on diffused actually


Good info man. Just pulled the trigger on my 8120 and a CM V8 cooler.


----------



## majinsoftware

Think you need to re-count the front page.
FX 6100 has 6 not 5.
FX 8120 has 20 not 19
And total is off.

Also on another note, What kind of amps does a 8120 draw?


----------



## axipher

I'm just curious how much coil-whine other users are experiencing.

At 4.44 GHz for folding, the coil-whine is intermittent. And at 4.5+ GHz, almost any load above 50% gives almost constant coil-whine.

Luckily in games I don't notice it too much, either because of the volume, or the fact that all 8 cores aren't being fully pushed.


----------



## patricksiglin

Those of you running gigabyte ud5 there is a beta bios f7c which fixes the cpu throttling problem. They added a APM feature that you can turn off that stops it from doing it. I have the bios but not sure if we are allowed to post bios on here?


----------



## patricksiglin

My chip must not be the greatest. 4ghz @ 1.375 ---- 4.1 @ 1.4 --- 4.2 @ 1.425 --- 4.3 @ 1.45 --- 4.4 @ 1.475 --- 4.5 @ 1.525 Anything past 1.45 and my cpu is really starting to get hot. Right now I have it back to 4ghz @ 1.375v getting 4.90 on cinebench 62fps and 9875 score for Frtiz Chess.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Finally think I'm done tweaking it. Running my FX-6100 at 4.75Ghz @ 1.428volts









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2091694


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Those of you running gigabyte ud5 there is a beta bios f7c which fixes the cpu throttling problem. They added a APM feature that you can turn off that stops it from doing it. I have the bios but not sure if we are allowed to post bios on here?


When are they going to give some love for the UD3.
Getting sick of using the AOD trick, Also did they finally add LLC?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> When are they going to give some love for the UD3.
> Getting sick of using the AOD trick, Also did they finally add LLC?


There might be one for the UD3 as well. Just email support. There is no LLC option in this one and I heard rev 1 of my board will probably not get that option. Mine still vdrops like crazy which also might be the reason it takes 1.45v for 4.3ghz for mine.


----------



## reflex99

i might not be on as much as i used to since OCN is kinda pissing me off right now....

still should be able to keep the list updated though


----------



## Tweeky

what did ocn do now ?


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> There might be one for the UD3 as well. Just email support. There is no LLC option in this one and I heard rev 1 of my board will probably not get that option. Mine still vdrops like crazy which also might be the reason it takes 1.45v for 4.3ghz for mine.


Be gutted if LLC is never added, Guess ill give them a email and see what they have for the UD3.
Cant say iv got any vdrop tho got the opposite where the voltage goes up .04 under full load hence why im running 1.24v for 4ghz. Temps still getting bit high for my liking. Hit 59C few times doing prime for 3 hours but averaged around 56-57c. Idle temps are nice and low being 5c higher then the air temp so it just has to be my antec 620 getting over whelmed under full load. Thats the socket temp not the cores since they are 8C lower then socket temp and are currently 3c lower then the air temp.


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Finally think I'm done tweaking it. Running my FX-6100 at 4.75Ghz @ 1.428volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2091694


Like the frosty liquid cooling system in the first photo.

I have some of the G.Skill 1.35v 1600 MHz memory on the way, is that what you are using? I have a 6100/Sabertooth also, finally starting to get things stable. I think my Kingston Memory - although on the approved list - was part om my problem. Had to underclock it a bit and go down to two stick to get things stable.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> what did ocn do now ?


it's kinda hard not to notice....

I complained about it in the sandbox....no body seemed to care


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> Like the frosty liquid cooling system in the first photo.
> I have some of the G.Skill 1.35v 1600 MHz memory on the way, is that what you are using? I have a 6100/Sabertooth also, finally starting to get things stable. I think my Kingston Memory - although on the approved list - was part om my problem. Had to underclock it a bit and go down to two stick to get things stable.


No, I have the 1.5v DDR3 1600 Ripjaws x. It seems to be working OK, I can't really OC it into the1800 range though without adjusting the timings









Btw I reached 5.2 Ghz(about as stable as I was at the time) via frosty cooling system


----------



## TheFiend

i have a question.....

I use my systems for crunching [email protected] on BOINC. Has anybody here tried [email protected] with a Bulldozer and if they have how does it perform?

I am looking at replacing a 955BE with with either a FX8120 or a 1090T/1100T.

My main rig runs a 1055T clocked to 3.5Ghz and has spent most of the last 12 months in the top 20 for RAC in Docking.... thumb:


----------



## djohny24

Some pics of my system



























that sleeving is mine hehe

See you!


----------



## kevink82

Time to start clocking................. but no...... crosshair v died after bios update and wont boot anymore............


----------



## Sniffyy

My 8120 arrived yesterday, buying the mobo (CHV) and other parts over the next week. Going with a Define R3 as the case (its just too sexy...) and a H60 for cooling.


----------



## PolRoger

I ran some tests comparing my 8-core BD to a 1st gen i7 and 2nd Gen i5-2500K/i7-2600K.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=690982


----------



## raisethe3

You might want to RMA the board. Did you flash in Windows? If so, don't ever do that again. Its unsafe. Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevink82*
> 
> Time to start clocking................. but no...... crosshair v died after bios update and wont boot anymore............


----------



## dstoler

you guys need to change your rigs to match the cpus u own so that it appears in the reviews sections.


----------



## Furball Zen

Or kick us out if we dont have one yet?


----------



## baltar

I wonder if the next stepping that is rumored is what's needed to fix the BSOD in shogun and deus ex? Last I heard AMD was working on a fix but no word again from them.,..


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltar*
> 
> *I wonder if the next stepping that is rumored is what's needed to fix the BSOD in shogun and deus ex?* Last I heard AMD was working on a fix but no word again from them.,..


That is a BIOS APM issue and all motherboard manufacturers are working diligently trying to fix it <-- this might answer the second question as well

The issue effects all modern CPUs that can idle and turbo core...(A stall occurs and the clock rate changes but the voltage doesn't that is why the BSOD code says apply more voltage)


----------



## motokill36

Update
motokill36
Sabertooth 990fx


----------



## majinsoftware

Any one else got profromance test 7?
Here is my baseline from it on 4ghz.

8120.4.newram.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## kevink82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> You might want to RMA the board. Did you flash in Windows? If so, don't ever do that again. Its unsafe. Good luck.


Nope used the bios one with a usb drive............. After flash the vga led is on and doesnt show anything anymore. Though the cpu was bad but borrowed my friend 990fx fatality and it worked fine.


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djohny24*
> 
> Some pics of my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that sleeving is mine hehe
> 
> See you!


Nice cable sleeving


----------



## Obakemono

WHAT A PITA to get my UD7 going for my 8120. Put BD in, cpu cooler, mount in case. F2 post code. No beep. CRAP! Take mobo out. Remove BIG AZZ COOLER. Install 840T. Install mobo. Boots. Spend 15 mins figuring out USB settings for BIOS flash. BIOS updated to F6. Take out mobo. Remove BAC. Install BD cpu. Install BAC. Mount mobo, AGAIN. Boot. Spend 10 mins figuring out why keyboard won't work now. Install windows. I'm on the beast now loading crap up. I'll have a CPUz validation this weekend.


----------



## reflex99

and this is why i don't use a case


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> and this is why i don't use a case


what do you use? a cardboard box? do you have a test bench? how do you like it ?


----------



## Vecera

Vecera- FX-8150 - Asus M5A99X Evo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2094402


----------



## Obakemono

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2094953
Add me please.


----------



## Blue_Flame5

If anyone was wondering the work around is to roll back your bios to the one it came with for example deus ex works fine on the CHV5 0705 bios and BSOD's on the 0813,9911,9913 and higher.I Just used the 0705 until I was done with my 3rd play though then I updated to 9913.


----------



## majinsoftware

deus ex and shougun work for me with the AOD trick. Other wise it doesnt work no matter which bios I use on my 990FXA-UD3

AOD trick if you havnt heard of it is,
Open AMD OverDrive.
Open turbo core page.
Enabled, click ok,
Open turnbo core page.
Disable, click ok,
Close AMD OverDrive.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> deus ex and shougun work for me with the AOD trick. Other wise it doesnt work no matter which bios I use on my 990FXA-UD3
> 
> AOD trick if you havnt heard of it is,
> Open AMD OverDrive.
> Open turbo core page.
> Enabled, click ok,
> Open turnbo core page.
> Disable, click ok,
> Close AMD OverDrive.


Don't have Deus ex but shogun works fine on mine. I have f7c bios for my ud5 which stopped the cpu throttling.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Why is my TDP at 167W?


----------



## icebus13

i just brought a amd fx-4100 (waiting for delivery) and a gigabyte 990xa-ud3. (and some ram Geil 2GB DDR3 1333 CL7 D/C - Black Dragon)

have i got the right mobo for stability and performance?
when it comes how do i proof it? (to become a member officially)


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> when it comes how do i proof it? (to become a member officially)


All you need to know it involves a 120mm fan and some icy-hot


----------



## icebus13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> All you need to know it involves a 120mm fan and some icy-hot


i meant how do you do that validate thing to prove it. but i figured it out for myself (maybe i should of looked before asking).

and what do you mean about the 120mm fan, i have a liquid cooling system which is a lot better than any fan.
i got my amd 8400 2.1ghz x3 to 2.66ghz but i run it at 2.499ghz due to stability.


----------



## Furball Zen

You mean 4800+? LOL


----------



## reflex99

nope, phenom 8400 exists

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20X3%208400%20-%20HD8400WCJ3BGD.html

2.1GHz stock clock

4800+ is 2.4GHz


----------



## Furball Zen

Oh, X3, im not up on those P/N's.


----------



## icebus13

soz should of said overclocked to 2.499ghz

here's my proof

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096012][/URL]


----------



## waltcujo

so is the fx 4100 worth buying or should i just get a phenom 955?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> so is the fx 4100 worth buying or should i just get a phenom 955?


You will need to get a good mobo and cooler with that as well, but for the price the 4100 is not a bad choice at all. Go for it man!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> so is the fx 4100 worth buying or should i just get a phenom 955?


Dude I would get a phenom ii 965. By the way newegg has the 965 for $115 if your a member, there is a $15 off code to use. The 965 should be faster.

I personally just ordered parts for 2 amd systems all based off the x4 965 for family members and the msi 990fxa-gd80 motherboard (open box $144 newegg), and 8GB corsair vengence 1600mhz memory, blue ones were $42


----------



## ZEX

ARBIC Review


----------



## a11an

Hello

I can get 990FXA UD5 and the FX4100 for 200 €. I'm looking for a gaming chip that is fun to overclock. Is it worth getting?
I only need a mobo and cpu to get fraggin'.

Peace!


----------



## Jared2608

I'm thinking of getting a FX 4100 next week. It's cheaper than the P2 X4 970, which is the only one I can get. Can someone who has a FX-4100 give me some idea on how it does with gaming?


----------



## icebus13

i chose to brought the fx-4100 because it's the starter cpu of the new line of cpu's, so if it don't end up being that good, i can still have the option to get a better fx or go back to the phenom's.

my gigabyte 990xa-ud3 and geil 1333 cl7 black dragon ram has come already, hopefully my fx-4100 comes today and 4 pin to 8 pin atx cable.

did i order the right mobo for stability and performance then overclocking?
i know i could of got better ram, but only had £230 to spend on upgrades and i have read that the geil's has bin able to get to 1866mhz.








has anyone had the some ram and mobo to comment on it? (or know anyone else to have a similar set up)
i do also have a cool it systems domino A.L.C liquid cooling system and a xigmatex midgard case which i'm going to be using in the new rig. what does you guys think of the new rig and have any comments on it.

and i'll post to all on the results of the new rig.

while writing this my 4 pin to 8pin cable came but no fx-4100, i so fill like this picture. http://xkcd.com/281/


----------



## icebus13

the bulldozer has just walked in to the building. i'll post all results soon!!!!


----------



## yeahi




----------



## Jared2608

Looking forward to see what Icebus gets from his FX-4100!


----------



## baltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue_Flame5*
> 
> If anyone was wondering the work around is to roll back your bios to the one it came with for example deus ex works fine on the CHV5 0705 bios and BSOD's on the 0813,9911,9913 and higher.I Just used the 0705 until I was done with my 3rd play though then I updated to 9913.


Wow, i thought that old bios didn't support BD??

I was also doing some looking around and found this post - http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=17652

Look at the last entry - new bios 9920, post says it updates the cpu micro code, thus fixing steam games with BD.. it was just posted this morning wonder if anyone here gave it a try?


----------



## a11an

I just got the FX4100 and Gigabyte 990FXA UD5 for 200€ (272 $). I got the cpu just for gaming and I hope it will keep me going untill the next bulldozer chips. I will join the club when I have my watercooling ready









Peace.


----------



## baltar

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276698-A-fix-for-Valve-CEG-games-causing-BSOD-on-Bulldozer-issue

http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?5843-Crosshair-V-Formula-Bulldozer-UEFI-9920

looks like that 9920 bios is good enough that Raj is posting it.. very cool I'm gonna try it when i get home.


----------



## icebus13

i spent all day trying to get my bulldozer working it keeps on randomly shutting down. it installs the os fine, but after i reboot it shuts down randomly after 5- 20 mins. I've installed all the drivers and try xp x64, 7 x86 and linux. updated the bios to f9 but no good. put the bios in fail-safe mode. ran the cpu in the lowest multiplier. and played about with pretty much all the bios setting possible. nothing witch i do will make it stable. it even does it when it's on the desktop doing nothing. i haven't overclocked yet due to not getting it to work in the first place i think its the motherboard.please can anyone give me some advice spec below

amd fx-4100 with liquid cooling
gigabyte 990xa-ud3 bios f9 stoke was f8 http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901&dl=1#bios
geil 1333 cl7 black dragon
psu 400w
nvidia geforce 210


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> i spent all day trying to get my bulldozer working it keeps on randomly shutting down. it installs the os fine, but after i reboot it shuts down randomly after 5- 20 mins. I've installed all the drivers and try xp x64, 7 x86 and linux. updated the bios to f9 but no good. put the bios in fail-safe mode. ran the cpu in the lowest multiplier. and played about with pretty much all the bios setting possible. nothing witch i do will make it stable. it even does it when it's on the desktop doing nothing. i haven't overclocked yet due to not getting it to work in the first place i think its the motherboard.please can anyone give me some advice spec below
> amd fx-4100 with liquid cooling
> gigabyte 990xa-ud3 bios f9 stoke was f8 http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901&dl=1#bios
> geil 1333 cl7 black dragon
> psu 400w
> nvidia geforce 210


Did the board fire up with the BD in the first time? (before bios update). Is the CPU cooler working correctly? What are your CPU temps?


----------



## ht_addict

Add me to the club

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098300

Username: ht_addict
CPU: FX8150
Motherboard: ASus Sabertooth 990FX


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Add me to the club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098300
> Username: ht_addict
> CPU: FX8150
> Motherboard: ASus Sabertooth 990FX


Welcome Dude!
BTW, what are yer temps on the 8150?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*


that isn't a bulldozer, just FYI

how long is it going to take for people to understand this....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Add me to the club
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098300
> Username: ht_addict
> CPU: FX8150
> Motherboard: ASus Sabertooth 990FX
> www.overclock.net/image/id/955114/width/600/height/338][IMGfgdfg]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/955114/width/600/height/338[/IMG][/URL]


format please! I made it pretty clear in the first post.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> that isn't a bulldozer, just FYI
> how long is it going to take for people to understand this....
> format please! I made it pretty clear in the first post.


Obakemono
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7
FX8120
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098329


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> i spent all day trying to get my bulldozer working it keeps on randomly shutting down. it installs the os fine, but after i reboot it shuts down randomly after 5- 20 mins. I've installed all the drivers and try xp x64, 7 x86 and linux. updated the bios to f9 but no good. put the bios in fail-safe mode. ran the cpu in the lowest multiplier. and played about with pretty much all the bios setting possible. nothing witch i do will make it stable. it even does it when it's on the desktop doing nothing. i haven't overclocked yet due to not getting it to work in the first place i think its the motherboard.please can anyone give me some advice spec below
> amd fx-4100 with liquid cooling
> gigabyte 990xa-ud3 bios f9 stoke was f8 http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3901&dl=1#bios
> geil 1333 cl7 black dragon
> psu 400w
> nvidia geforce 210


400W PSU wont cut it,
500W min is recommended,
Also make sure you do the AOD trick where you go into turbo core, Enable it then disable it.


----------



## reflex99

for you build like that you really shouldn't need more than like 250w

unless he is using some generic 400w unit that can only output like 100w safely....


----------



## thefinnusn

Add me to the club please.

thefinnusn- FX4110 - ASROCK Fatal1ty 990FX
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098776


----------



## Jared2608

@The Finnusn, how are you liking the FX-4100??


----------



## thefinnusn

I've just played Mass Effect 2 and WOW on it so far. Testing it tomorrow with BF3. So far though, it's run without a hitch.


----------



## Jared2608

Nice, I'm thinking I'm gonna get one and push the clocks up a little. I've been through so many benchmarks my brain hurts! I just can't see the point of spending R600.00 more on the FX-6100 when in gaming benchmarks the FX-4100 is sometimes faster...I don't render or do other things like that, so the other benchmarks don't really mean much to me...

No I just need to settle on a board, I thought I'd get the MSI 990FXA-GD65, but some people say MSI boards aren't so good as far as the power circuits go...Pitty because it's on special right now!


----------



## denooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefinnusn*
> 
> I've just played Mass Effect 2 and WOW on it so far. Testing it tomorrow with BF3. So far though, it's run without a hitch.


awesome. fx is great for games. i ran MW3 with all settings on high and currently playing skyrim on ultra.....


----------



## Chiefpuff420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch*
> 
> awesome. fx is great for games. i ran MW3 with all settings on high and currently playing skyrim on ultra.....


With what Card?


----------



## Ballistic Buddha

Quick question to some other BD owners. Have any of you been able to play Portal 2, Deux Ex: HR, Total War: Shogun 2, Saints Row: The Third or any of these "AMD sponsored" games via steam? I was greeted with the notorious bsod that consistently happens whenever I tried to launch SR:TT last night, after doing some research it seems that BD is to blame here as the only systems it is happening on is anyone using an FX chip, with all different types of boards, cards, drivers, and bios, etc.


----------



## baltar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ballistic Buddha*
> 
> Quick question to some other BD owners. Have any of you been able to play Portal 2, Deux Ex: HR, Total War: Shogun 2, Saints Row: The Third or any of these "AMD sponsored" games via steam? I was greeted with the notorious bsod that consistently happens whenever I tried to launch SR:TT last night, after doing some research it seems that BD is to blame here as the only systems it is happening on is anyone using an FX chip, with all different types of boards, cards, drivers, and bios, etc.


It's a bug with the DRM that is present in these specific games when using a BD proc.

A *beta* BIOS was released for the asus crosshair V that supposedly fixes it. I'm not sure if anything was done about the gigabyte board you own though? AMD and Steam are both aware of it and are working towards fixing it though, so it's a waiting game for now.

Also the BSOD occurs on LOTR: War in the north.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

mikezachlowe2004 / FX-8120 / ASUS Crosshair V Formula / 2 x 4GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz / 2 x XFX Radeon HD 6790 CrossFireX / http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098426

Updated:

I have upgraded my motherboard to ASUS Crosshair V Formula and the RAM to Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz

Also have new Overclock Frequency in link:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098426


----------



## icebus13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> for you build like that you really shouldn't need more than like 250w
> unless he is using some generic 400w unit that can only output like 100w safely....


yeah i think it might be the psu cause i do have a ****ty generic psu designed for a p4. i had a think about it this morning after having some sleep. i think i was over tired last night and thought the worst cause i started to read about over people having motherboard problems.

I'm glad over people think it might be the psu, i have a coupe in mind:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alpine-750Watt-PSU-120mm-Retail/dp/7135799380/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321388141&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.co.uk/OCZ-TECHNOLOGY-OCZ-ZS550W-UK-Supply-Bronze/dp/B005DJJTFA/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1321387556&sr=8-7

http://www.amazon.co.uk/OCZ-500W-ModXStream-Power-Supply/dp/B001GLFD4U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321387556&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-CMPSU-500CXV2UK-Builder-CX500V2-Certified/dp/B005851O16/ref=sr_1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1321388683&sr=1-6

i have about £50 to spend, please give me your opinion or recommend me one.


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys wondering how the latest batch of 8120/50 Cpu's are doing in the overclocking dept. Has anyone achieved a 24/7 5ghz + overclock? What cooling loop setup was used? Thanks


----------



## NickSim86

corsair or modxtream would be good.


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Temps and fan setup?


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltar*
> 
> Wow, i thought that old bios didn't support BD??
> I was also doing some looking around and found this post - http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=17652
> Look at the last entry - new bios 9920, post says it updates the cpu micro code, thus fixing steam games with BD.. it was just posted this morning wonder if anyone here gave it a try?


Updated to 9920 and tried with Deus Ex :Human Revolution and it works 100%


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hi guys wondering how the latest batch of 8120/50 Cpu's are doing in the overclocking dept. Has anyone achieved a 24/7 5ghz + overclock? What cooling loop setup was used? Thanks


I actually have another one on the way. I love how newegg works with the cross exchange return.

They send me a new one. I pick which one I like best and send the other one back for no charge.

I will let you know how the new batch does.

Hopefully, its got improvements.


----------



## Jared2608

What kind of overclocks have the people with FX-4100's gotten?? How high can you take them for safe 24/7 use??


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> What kind of overclocks have the people with FX-4100's gotten?? How high can you take them for safe 24/7 use??


4,6 - 4,8 Ghz


----------



## Jared2608

That's pretty good actually! What kind of voltage etc does it need for that??


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I actually have another one on the way. I love how newegg works with the cross exchange return.
> They send me a new one. I pick which one I like best and send the other one back for no charge.
> I will let you know how the new batch does.
> Hopefully, its got improvements.


Thanks please keep us posted, I will be looking for updates







my first one overclocked nice but I couldnt keep it cool enough (8150)

But Im hoping to eventually get another one in the future to play with once I go with a full custom loop rather than my modded antec 920


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> That's pretty good actually! What kind of voltage etc does it need for that??


http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/16/

This will give you an idea how it clocks.


----------



## icebus13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue_Flame5*
> 
> Temps and fan setup?


cpu temp is about 20-24'c
gpu temp is about 20'c not playing games and about 26'c then i do.
system is about 20-24'c

i have liquid cooling on the cpu only and have 3x 12cm fan one at the front,one on the side blowing at the ram and one on the back which came with the cooling system

the liquid cooling is a cool it systems domino A.L.C


----------



## Jared2608

Awesome! I'm going to be using an Antec Khuler 620, that should keep it nice and chilly!


----------



## KarathKasun

Ok, got a FX-4100 and an Asrock 970 Extreme 3. I'm cooling it with a Sunbeam Core-Contact 120 and I'm definitely not getting the same results that Legit Reviews got.

Im running 1.55v (1.5 under load) to get 4.6 stable. AOD was reporting stable on 1.475v but OCCT failed almost instantly with those settings.

Core temps are way off, 10c or so at full load. (48c on the cores vs 59-60c on the socket)

Performance wise its good, but I'm coming from an A64 X2 6000+ so its a huge leap forward regardless.

Gaming performance is not bad at all with my GTX 465(hacked to a full GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800)

These are with v-sync on at 1680x1050 and CPU at 4.6

Skyrim @ max detail 45-60
Crysis 2 @ DX11 Ultra 30+
(excluding the high res texture pack)
Borderlands @ max 60

That is all I have played since putting everything together.

Only had to update my BIOS once to get everything working right, was having issues similar to the old time stamp counter problem with the A64 X2's with the origional BIOS.


----------



## moonmanas

Has anyone tried any of the BD chips on an Asus GTDPRO board yet with the M4A89GTD PRO 3017 Test BIOS ?

Thanks


----------



## darthjoe229

Alright, an 8150 is finally in the mail and should be here by next Tuesday. I've got a Crosshair V and a Megahalems, what can I expect? Anybody think I'll see improvement over my Phenom 925 which is at 3.59?


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ok, got a FX-4100 and an Asrock 970 Extreme 3. I'm cooling it with a Sunbeam Core-Contact 120 and I'm definitely not getting the same results that Legit Reviews got.
> Im running 1.55v (1.5 under load) to get 4.6 stable. AOD was reporting stable on 1.475v but OCCT failed almost instantly with those settings.
> Core temps are way off, 10c or so at full load. (48c on the cores vs 59-60c on the socket)
> Performance wise its good, but I'm coming from an A64 X2 6000+ so its a huge leap forward regardless.
> Gaming performance is not bad at all with my GTX 465(hacked to a full GTX 470 @ 800/1600/1800)
> These are with v-sync on at 1680x1050 and CPU at 4.6
> Skyrim @ max detail 45-60
> Crysis 2 @ DX11 Ultra 30+
> (excluding the high res texture pack)
> Borderlands @ max 60
> That is all I have played since putting everything together.
> Only had to update my BIOS once to get everything working right, was having issues similar to the old time stamp counter problem with the A64 X2's with the origional BIOS.


Take it ez with the voltages. Your board has 4+1 VRM design and not so fancy cooling solution. Try something else and don't just push Vcore up. Try NB speeds/voltages, FSB. Peace!


----------



## denooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiefpuff420*
> 
> With what Card?


suprisingly accomlished by my 3870 OC


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Alright, an 8150 is finally in the mail and should be here by next Tuesday. I've got a Crosshair V and a Megahalems, what can I expect? Anybody think I'll see improvement over my Phenom 925 which is at 3.59?


I would hope so. My 6100 @ 4.3ghz is a improvement over my 955 be at 4.1ghz.


----------



## KarathKasun

Ive already tweaked it to where its going to stay. VRM's components are warm, around 45c on the hottest components with OCCT stress test running. Measured with an IR thermometer.

The CPU heatsink helps a bit as it deflects the air onto the VRM area of the MB.

I need to see what voltages are needed to run 4.4 stable though. Lowest I went when testing was 1.45 @ 4.4 before I decided to just push it to 4.6 and see where the temps landed. Temps running 4.4 with 1.45v were much lower than my current settings though, something like 48-50c under 100% load compared with my current 60c load temps.

I think I just got a poor quality chip, which I assume would be fairly common with some of the salvage parts. They are either from the center of the wafer with a few module or TDP breaking defects, or they are from the outer edge with substandard quality die wide (high voltage required to run, runs hotter than allowable with 3 modules on, etc.)

Just some extra info on my chip, stock v-core is ~1.35.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ive already tweaked it to where its going to stay. VRM's components are warm, around 45c on the hottest components with OCCT stress test running. Measured with an IR thermometer.
> 
> The CPU heatsink helps a bit as it deflects the air onto the VRM area of the MB.
> 
> I need to see what voltages are needed to run 4.4 stable though. Lowest I went when testing was 1.45 @ 4.4 before I decided to just push it to 4.6 and see where the temps landed. Temps running 4.4 with 1.45v were much lower than my current settings though, something like 48-50c under 100% load compared with my current 60c load temps.
> 
> I think I just got a poor quality chip, which I assume would be fairly common with some of the salvage parts. They are either from the center of the wafer with a few module or TDP breaking defects, or they are from the outer edge with substandard quality die wide (high voltage required to run, runs hotter than allowable with 3 modules on, etc.)
> 
> Just some extra info on my chip, stock v-core is ~1.35.


my 6100 is not the greatest it requires 1.45v to get to 4.3ghz stable and 1.5 to hit 4.4ghz so I keep mine at 4.3ghz and runs nice a cool and never get over 50c on full load with prime95.


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah. Im going to leave it at 4.6 as none of the temps are out of spec, even under a synthetic 100% load. If it breaks Ill post back here, haven't seen anyone running 1.5v or more 24/7 with air cooling. Suppose I'll be the guinea pig.


----------



## kzone75

Could someone explain why, when running single core on cinebench, all cores are peaking at different times? 
I personally find it strange, but then again I am not an expert on anything.. Shouldn't only one "core" be active, or at least a lot more active than the others during the benching? It's like it is throwing the load all over the place..

Have not been messing around with the 8120 much yet. Maybe I'll have some time this weekend.


----------



## patricksiglin

you running AOD and doing the turbo trick? If not your cores are stepping up and down.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> my 6100 is not the greatest it requires 1.45v to get to 4.3ghz stable and 1.5 to hit 4.4ghz so I keep mine at 4.3ghz and runs nice a cool and never get over 50c on full load with prime95.


What FSB you running? I was having the same issue just running the multiplier.

Right now I'm at 4.75 at 1.428vcore and rock solid stable. This is with just a 18x multi and a 263FSB


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Could someone explain why, when running single core on cinebench, all cores are peaking at different times?
> I personally find it strange, but then again I am not an expert on anything.. Shouldn't only one "core" be active, or at least a lot more active than the others during the benching? It's like it is throwing the load all over the place..
> Have not been messing around with the 8120 much yet. Maybe I'll have some time this weekend.


You are not running the single core test. You are running the OpenGL test. Thats what it looks like from your pic.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> my 6100 is not the greatest it requires 1.45v to get to 4.3ghz stable and 1.5 to hit 4.4ghz so I keep mine at 4.3ghz and runs nice a cool and never get over 50c on full load with prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> What FSB you running? I was having the same issue just running the multiplier.
> 
> Right now I'm at 4.75 at 1.428vcore and rock solid stable. This is with just a 18x multi and a 263FSB
Click to expand...

yeah I tried with the same bus and get the same result. I think your sabertooth board is probably a better board for this chip. I would love to hit the speeds your hitting but mine is topped out at the moment. Maybe another bios will fix it. I currently have f7c beta which fixes the throttling problem but I am sure its far from perfect.


----------



## axipher

I have two G.Skill Turbulence II Memory coolers coming in today. I plan to hook one up on the memory and one on the VRM since they get extremely hot under load without any additional cooling.

As I stated earlier in this thread, without the additional VRM cooling, there was a point when the processor would clock itself back to about 1.7 GHz. After adding two 40 mm chipset fans to the VRM heatsink, it seemed to fix this problem, although it might just be a coincidence.

I'm going to push for a 4.8 tonight 100% stable in Prime95. I can get ~4.9 GHz but core 7 and 8 keep giving me "ILLEGAL SUMOUT" errors but the other 6 cores keep running. Still not sure if it's an issue with the 4th module, thermal constraints, or power constraints.

I have a gut feeling that there is some funky voodoo magic going on in the power side of Bulldozer that is keeping it from reaching further potential. It seems people with CHV's are reporting increased stability with latest BIOS update, I hope for one for my board soon.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> you running AOD and doing the turbo trick? If not your cores are stepping up and down.


Tried the turbo trick. No difference.. Well, it's not like I will go sleepless about it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You are not running the single core test. You are running the OpenGL test. Thats what it looks like from your pic.


It was running the single core test. It gave me a 1.13. Have no idea how good that is..

Now I'll have to try and figure out why aero stops working at times. Keeps turning on and off by itself.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yeah I tried with the same bus and get the same result. I think your sabertooth board is probably a better board for this chip. I would love to hit the speeds your hitting but mine is topped out at the moment. Maybe another bios will fix it. I currently have f7c beta which fixes the throttling problem but I am sure its far from perfect.


I definantly think the bios's are what are really holding the CPU back. Because no matter what kind of voltage i throw at the cpu i cannot get stable passed 4.75. Like if I try to up my fsb from 263 to 264 prime95 fails with in 2 min (no matter the voltage, NB, HT, or memory speeds). But at 263 I'm stable with prime95 for 18 hours.









and of course I've tried all sorts of multiplier and fsb combos. Just looks like not just AMD f'd up on BD release


----------



## Tweeky

If you compare a overclocked AMD 1090T to a overclocked AMD FX-8150 in normal deck top activities the AMD 1090T out preforms the AMD FX-8150

Of course the same cooling must be used for both CPU's

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2490#post_15344012


----------



## KarathKasun

Ok, the 4 phase VRM's on the ASRock 970 are definitely the limiting factor on my FX-4100.

4600 @ 1.55v is stable, voltage drop is the main reason it has to be at 1.55v though. Under OCCT Stability testing its dropping to the high 1.49 range.

4700 @ 1.55v is unstable because voltage drop is even worse, occasional spikes down to 1.485v. Temps in the VRM circuit area temps also jump from ~50c to ~60c (4600 & 4700 respectively)

The core temps also seem to get closer to reality as I push the chip harder.


----------



## KarathKasun

Totally forgot to post my info, oops.

KarathKasun - FX-4100 - ASRock 970 Extreme 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2101582

Gah, cant get the right numbers into the KB.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> If you compare a overclocked AMD 1090T to a overclocked AMD FX-8150 in normal deck top activities the AMD 1090T out preforms the AMD FX-8150
> Of course the same cooling must be used for both CPU's
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2490#post_15344012


How does the 8150 at ~4.5/4.6GHz compare to the 1090T at 4.0/4.1GHz? I wouldn't mind seeing a Cinebench 11.5 for both proc as well?

My 8150 seems quite manageable in the 4.4GHz(easy) to 4.5/4.6GHz range for a daily 24/7 use oc.


----------



## Tweeky

This is as high as my air cooler will take these cpu's

I have had it up to 4500 (FX-8150) but is soon gets too hot

If I go with water loop it would go higher but then again so would my 1090T

1090



8150


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> This is as high as my air cooler will take these cpu's
> I have had it up to 4500 (FX-8150) but is soon gets too hot
> If I go with water loop it would go higher but then again so would my 1090T
> 
> 1090
> 
> 8150


FX needs to run faster to beat 1090t... I think my chip might run cooler as I'm also on air...TR Archon with push/pull.

More here in this thread:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=690982


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> How does the 8150 at ~4.5/4.6GHz compare to the 1090T at 4.0/4.1GHz? I wouldn't mind seeing a Cinebench 11.5 for both proc as well?
> My 8150 seems quite manageable in the 4.4GHz(easy) to 4.5/4.6GHz range for a daily 24/7 use oc.






Same exact setup in my rig, 8150 at 4.6ghz and 1100T at 4244mhz

Best I had on the 8150 was a score of 7.99 but I think that was at 4.9Ghz or 5.0Ghz


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Would a high FSB overclock be better then low FSB and high multiplier overclock,or is there no difference?
Right now I'm at 19 x 220 RAM is at 1760Mhz as opposed to the stock 1600 MHz everything is stable ,would increasing the FSB and lowering the multiplier help performance or anything?
Also I can't seem to get it to POST after raising the FSB past 225. My current settings are CPU @ 1.32V CPU/NB at 1.23 , everything else is on auto.

I have a feeling I didn't apply the paste Right or mounted my Noctua wrong on tweaktown I see they got 7C idle on the 8150 using a H100 with 2 fans last time I checked the H100 is only 1-2C better with fans on high than the NH-D14 and I get 35C Idle 56C load (Prime)on my 8120.

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4348/amd_fx_8150_am3_3_6ghz_bulldozer_cpu_review/index10.html
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_hydro_series_h100/4.htm


----------



## denooch

hey all. i need another hard drive cause i have games ti install and no space. i uninstalled MW3 for skyrim all i have is 14 gigs left.....

im really on low budget would you guys recommend these or should i just pay retail for a brand new item at best buy? i dont want to risk ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160596983923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3654wt_946

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160638993299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4913wt_946


----------



## Spartan805

Spartan805 - FX-4100 - GA-880GA-UD3H


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Has anyone tried any of the BD chips on an Asus GTDPRO board yet with the M4A89GTD PRO 3017 Test BIOS ?
> Thanks


I have an FX 8120 here that have tried.

M489TD pro/usb3.0 nearly the same board with out the igp.

it's buggy but it works.

full load was down clocking on me to 2.8ghz on all cores at stock speeds. tried remounting to no avail.
couldn't disable turbo at all, but you do get the C6 options in bios.


----------



## Jared2608

@Spartan, is your chip stable at 4.6Ghz with only 1.36v?


----------



## Spartan805

not sure why it reads that..its higher in the BIOS 1.4xxV , I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Tweeky

The best deal I could find

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007603%20600003459&IsNodeId=1&name=SATA%203.0Gb%2fs&Order=PRICE

If you are on a budget the ones you have shown on ebay might be a good way to go

Or look into an SSD

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=636&name=Internal-SSD&Order=PRICE

Or look in to external drives

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=414&name=External-Hard-Drives&Order=PRICE

Someone bought an external drive and took the drive out of it because it was cheaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denooch*
> 
> hey all. i need another hard drive cause i have games ti install and no space. i uninstalled MW3 for skyrim all i have is 14 gigs left.....
> im really on low budget would you guys recommend these or should i just pay retail for a brand new item at best buy? i dont want to risk ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160596983923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3654wt_946
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160638993299?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4913wt_946


----------



## icebus13

i got a xfx pro550w psu in the end it works fine, but i can't stop the motherboard from throttling the multiplier. how do i do that?

p.s i broke a screw to my liquid cooling when i was installing it ooooooooooooops (so stock fan init at the mo)


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> i got a xfx pro550w psu in the end it works fine, but i can't stop the motherboard from throttling the multiplier. how do i do that?
> 
> p.s i broke a screw to my liquid cooling when i was installing it ooooooooooooops (so stock fan init at the mo)


which board do you have?


----------



## icebus13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> which board do you have?


gigabyte 990xa-ud3


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> which board do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> gigabyte 990xa-ud3
Click to expand...

check with gigabyte support. I got a beta bios for my ud5 that stops the cpu from throttling.


----------



## icebus13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> which board do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> gigabyte 990xa-ud3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> check with gigabyte support. I got a beta bios for my ud5 that stops the cpu from throttling.
Click to expand...

did you get that from gigabyte support, if not where did you?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> which board do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> gigabyte 990xa-ud3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> check with gigabyte support. I got a beta bios for my ud5 that stops the cpu from throttling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you get that from gigabyte support, if not where did you?
Click to expand...

yup I got it from gigabyte, Start a support ticket and tell them your cpu throttles and someone you know with a ud5 was given a beta bios that seem to fix the problem.


----------



## icebus13

so the ud5 bios will work in the ud3


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yup I got it from gigabyte, Start a support ticket and tell them your cpu throttles and someone you know with a ud5 was given a beta bios that seem to fix the problem.


Did that a week ago and just keep getting passed on to different departments.
First guy said Id get passed on to bios department, Then they emailed me to say iv been passed on to support department, Then they said iv been passed back onto sales.
Been 4 days since getting any reply so guess ill ask again in a few more days.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yup I got it from gigabyte, Start a support ticket and tell them your cpu throttles and someone you know with a ud5 was given a beta bios that seem to fix the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Did that a week ago and just keep getting passed on to different departments.
> First guy said Id get passed on to bios department, Then they emailed me to say iv been passed on to support department, Then they said iv been passed back onto sales.
> Been 4 days since getting any reply so guess ill ask again in a few more days.
Click to expand...

Keep on them about it.


----------



## majinsoftware

Just bumped the email to them again so ill see what happens.


----------



## majinsoftware

Could you email me a copy of the UD5 beta bios, Iv been comparing the UD3 F5 and the UD5 F6 bios and there arnt many difference's between them.
Also iv noticed both have a load line control under advanced settings page but its set to hidden.

Opening both in a bios editing tool the only difference seems to be some text strings and the PCI table. So I might be possible to edit it to work with the UD3 board.

My email is
majinsoftware at gmail dot com


----------



## Jared2608

@Icebus If I remember right, the BIOS that someone got to work on Youtube was the F10C bios, he got it direct from Gigabyte, but it as a beta BIOS. He recons with that BIOS there is no throttling because you can up the maximum power, or something like that!

Perhaps emailing them and asking specifically about the F10C Beta bios will be the best bet???


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> Could you email me a copy of the UD5 beta bios, Iv been comparing the UD3 F5 and the UD5 F6 bios and there arnt many difference's between them.
> Also iv noticed both have a load line control under advanced settings page but its set to hidden.
> 
> Opening both in a bios editing tool the only difference seems to be some text strings and the PCI table. So I might be possible to edit it to work with the UD3 board.
> 
> My email is
> majinsoftware at gmail dot com


I think the one you need is F10C for yours. There might not be much of a difference but it might be enough to ruin your board. The setting on the beta bios that stops the throttling is being able to disable APM. When I opened a ticket with support I told them that there is a problem with cpu throttling/cpu stepping up and down like when you have c1e and cool and quiet enabled. They then attached the beta bios for me to download.


----------



## Jared2608

I wouldn't try a bios meant for a different board, just in case you brick yours...


----------



## icebus13

add me please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2103932

@patricksiglin

i'm going to get on to the support team to see if they can do anything to the mobo, i don't think i'm going to use a bios not designed for my mobo.


----------



## ironmaiden

I am awaiting the release in India which should be around Jan 2012 and looking at the FX-4100.


----------



## Jared2608

I can't believe South Africa want last this time, lol!!! I've decided to order an FX-4100 and a M5A97 - Evo.

Cooling will be a Antec Khuler 620, so I'm hoping for some decent overclocks!!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icebus13*
> 
> add me please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2103932
> 
> @patricksiglin
> 
> i'm going to get on to the support team to see if they can do anything to the mobo, i don't think i'm going to use a bios not designed for my mobo.


I wouldn't as it might brick your board. The f7c is only for a ud5 I think ud3 uses f10c right now to fix the same problem.


----------



## victorzamora

Any ideas what's up with these temps?

I don't know if it's been posted, but I couldn't find much on it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Any ideas what's up with these temps?
> I don't know if it's been posted, but I couldn't find much on it.


On-going problem, the temperatures seem to be accurate while under load (45+ degrees) but not at low temperatures.


----------



## victorzamora

Well, I'm running P95 now on Blend....and what's weird is that my temps are still low. Just checked my digital Hygrometer/Thermometer from my humidor and it's saying 72F ambient and 72F coming out of the radiator. But HW Monitor is reading 17C/62F under load. I guess I should count my blessings? Maybe I'll try OC'ing....I'm just afraid to without accurate temp readings. Unless sub-ambient seems normal.


----------



## Jared2608

I read on the net that the reason the idle temps are wrong is because Core temps are not physical readings, they work on an algorithm that AMD designed.

If I understand correctly they work it out based on the socket temp plus a certain figure. As I say I don't really understand but I read that the core temps are not real physical readings...Just a result of an algorithm...


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I can't believe South Africa want last this time, lol!!! I've decided to order an FX-4100 and a M5A97 - Evo.
> Cooling will be a Antec Khuler 620, so I'm hoping for some decent overclocks!!


good choice on the mobo. you should hit 4.5 no problem with that set up


----------



## Jared2608

Thanks Nick, I hope so! I'm gambling that with the liquid cooler will help unlock a little extra Bulldozer Powah!!! Ha Ha!


----------



## a11an

Where can you get that magic BIOS for UD5 ? I need it.


----------



## Jared2608

Email Gigabytes tech support


----------



## a11an

Multi keeps dropping back to 16,5 even on stock after I disabled turbo,C&Q, C1 and C6. Only way to get some boost is to take the bus speed up. I was @ 250 and 4500 Mhz with stock voltage but it drops to 4150 somethimes. That's not fun









EDIT: Ok I set it to 241 x 18. That gives me 4338 Mhz @1,36v (full load Prime95) 1600 Mhz RAM. NB 2450 or something. Multi is stable now @ 18. Don't know how but I'll leave it alone and wait for a new BIOS and better coolng. I use the stock cooler and coretemp is ~ 52.

ADD ME:

a11an - FX4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA UD5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2104766

RAM timings are off


----------



## KarathKasun

If there's a bios update for your board get it, if not try getting amd overdrive and enabling turbo and disabling it. I know that probably wont fix it, but its worth a try.

Make sure APM is disabled in the bios as well as thermal throttling.

On the temps, they are calculated off of a delay loop in each core afaik. Different temps cause slight variances in the clock skew and that is calculated into a temp. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on that one. However they are obtained, It seems to only be truely accurate at near maximum overclocks. At 4.4 mine are ~10c low, at 4.6-4.7 (maximum VRM's on cheap MB allow) its ~5c low. This is at 100% load.

At Idle its not worth looking at them, they will report below ambient, which is physically impossible.


----------



## Spartan805

I was @ 27c under load with a Coolit ECO @ 3.6GHz(FX-4100), but its @ 7-9c idle.


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Again really think my temps are either wrong or I installed my Noctua NH -D14 wrong 7-9 C idle on a 4110 and a Coolit Eco with a120mm Rad. Yet I'm getting 33-25c idle with a NH-D14 and a 8120.


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

OneAsusExtremz - AMDFX 8120 - Asus Crosshair V Formula

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2102652

Count me in


----------



## Spartan805




----------



## Jared2608

Wow considering that you're on stock cooling and you don't have the F10C BIOS I would say that 4.3Ghz @ 1.36v being Prime stable is extremely good. If mine clocks that when it arrives, I'll be smiling all the way!!


----------



## Schmuckley

wait..icy-hot..really? ps..that cinebench score looks on par with wht i got..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*


WOW that was at 5ghz! I dont know off the top of my head what phII x4's do but seems low? I think they are in the mid 4's with 3.8-4.0Ghz.

I just searched youtube and found an athlon ii x4 620 @ 3.25Ghz get 3.57





I havent been saying things like Im mad at amd but why release this darn thing? Lol maybe piledriver will perform like the phenom ii generation did. Im going intel next pc thats for sure, my 1100T has been and is great but I sold my 8150 and am glad I did, unless a revision 2 comes out and fixes things amd isnt going to be able to challeng intel in any way, pricing isnt even a good excuse today with SB prices dropping and all.


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> WOW that was at 5ghz! I dont know off the top of my head what phII x4's do but seems low? I think they are in the mid 4's with 3.8-4.0Ghz.
> I just searched youtube and found an athlon ii x4 620 @ 3.25Ghz get 3.57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent been saying things like Im mad at amd but why release this darn thing? Lol maybe piledriver will perform like the phenom ii generation did. Im going intel next pc thats for sure, my 1100T has been and is great but I sold my 8150 and am glad I did, unless a revision 2 comes out and fixes things amd isnt going to be able to challeng intel in any way, pricing isnt even a good excuse today with SB prices dropping and all.


In that picture they obviously have APM & cool and quite enabled which dont work correctly and causes it to run really bad, So they might as well of been running it at 1400mhz.


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Wow considering that you're on stock cooling and you don't have the F10C BIOS I would say that 4.3Ghz @ 1.36v being Prime stable is extremely good. If mine clocks that when it arrives, I'll be smiling all the way!!


I got a used CPU and mobo. Last user had it @ 4,6 with default voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*


LOL I get better score @ 4,3 Ghz. You are doing it wrong. I got 3,23 ! It's still a crap score but I don't play that game anyway










EDIT: Just clocked the HT link to 3120 Mhz and got even better result in cinebench. 3.40. So it's not like Phenom where you leave your HT @ 2000 and just overclock the NB. I have my NB @ 2410 for now.


----------



## KarathKasun

Ok, update on the FX-4100 / ASRock 970 Ex 3 combo. New bios dropped today, and it is full of win.

Voltages now read a bit on the high side, but are MUCH more stable. I can now hit 4.8 at about the same voltages I was hitting 4.6 before. VRM's are hitting 65c under OCCT/Prime 95 torture testing now, small bump in temps for much better results.

Im becoming more impressed with this setup with the bios updates. 4.8ghz for less than $300 is fairly awesome in my book.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ok, update on the FX-4100 / ASRock 970 Ex 3 combo. New bios dropped today, and it is full of win.
> Voltages now read a bit on the high side, but are MUCH more stable. I can now hit 4.8 at about the same voltages I was hitting 4.6 before. VRM's are hitting 65c under OCCT/Prime 95 torture testing now, small bump in temps for much better results.
> Im becoming more impressed with this setup with the bios updates. 4.8ghz for less than $300 is fairly awesome in my book.


Looks good , but I would like to see the performance of this chip @4.8 ghz in terms of gaming against the i5's & 7's..


----------



## KarathKasun

I will point you to these two results,

I3-2100 @ 3.1Ghz ($124 at newegg) http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1660904

My FX-4100 @ 4.5Ghz ($119 at newegg) http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2195566

*edit

My FX-4100 @ 4.8Ghz http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2219071
~20% faster than the I3 setup on the CPU test
~25% faster than the I3 setup on the full CPU + GPU test

*edit*

Both GTX 470's are at the same clocks. I cant testify to the overclocking of the I3, but 4.5 was a breeze on the FX-4100... Even with an early BIOS.

FX-4100 is targeted at the I3-2xxx series and is closer to a dual core + HT anyway. Pitting it against most of the I5 series is just... useless.

Assuming you MIGHT get a 10% oc on the I3-2100 the FX-4100 definately looks better from a gaming perspective.

In the benches, the cpu bound items are higher on the FX. I'm not sure why the GFX score is lower on my setup, maybe driver differences. My windows install was bloated and almost dead, fixed.

P.S. I CBA to do more tests at the moment, just reinstalled the system on a new raid array.


----------



## tonedeaf

would like to join this club


with a antec kuhler 620. trying to find a good 24/7 oc

tonedeaf - FX-4110 - Gigabyte 990FXA UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2105804


----------



## Jared2608

@Tonedeaf, please keep us updated on what OC you settle on, I'm getting the same chip and cooler!


----------



## patricksiglin

My fx-6100 @ 4.3ghz.


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Looks good , but I would like to see the performance of this chip @4.8 ghz in terms of gaming against the i5's & 7's..


It's gaming just fine. The FX4100 price is almost 2 times cheaper than i5 2500K and 3 times cheaper than i7 2600K. Why you wanna compare it against cpus from totaly different price range?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> In that picture they obviously have APM & cool and quite enabled which dont work correctly and causes it to run really bad, So they might as well of been running it at 1400mhz.


i didn't have cool n quiet enabled..same results..tonedeaf..jack the fsb up to around 220-ish..shoot for 4.6-4.8 grrr..off topic..anyone know how to switch rigs with the "new" ocn? i'm befuddled


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> In that picture they obviously have APM & cool and quite enabled which dont work correctly and causes it to run really bad, So they might as well of been running it at 1400mhz.


Yes they were, I will disable and re run again.... I don't think it will help much.


----------



## Naknik

Hello ! Add me
Naknik/ FX 8120/ ASRock 990FX Extreme4
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106785


----------



## reflex99

@guy with the 970 Ex4, looks good. Glad to hear the board got even better. CHV still seems a bit neglected. I think Asus is kinda giving up on the corshair line. I mean just look at the new Rampage. It is miles ahead of the CHV








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonedeaf*
> 
> would like to join this club
> 
> with a antec kuhler 620. trying to find a good 24/7 oc
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2105804


please see formatting instructions in the first post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naknik*
> 
> Hello ! Add me
> Naknik/ FX 8120/ ASRock 990FX Extreme4
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106785


added


----------



## KarathKasun

I need to be added as well, posted info a few pages back, but will re-post with new new oc.

KarathKasun - FX-4100 - ASRock 970 Extreme 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107023


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a11an*
> 
> It's gaming just fine. The FX4100 price is almost 2 times cheaper than i5 2500K and 3 times cheaper than i7 2600K. Why you wanna compare it against cpus from totaly different price range?


Yeah I agree on this, besides you dont have to go farther than phenom II anyways. At the end we are spoiled now a days, any of these cpu's will do good for gaming im sure, limitations probably show above 1080 obviously but like the magic internet says 60fps and above the eye cant see the difference anyways, I dunno 40 and 70 seems the same to me anyways lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> @guy with the 970 Ex4, looks good. Glad to hear the board got even better. CHV still seems a bit neglected. I think Asus is kinda giving up on the corshair line. I mean just look at the new Rampage. It is miles ahead of the CHV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please see formatting instructions in the first post
> added


Im a little confused how has asus given up on the CHV?


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> Yes they were, I will disable and re run again.... I don't think it will help much.


you try setting core temps to read clocks at 100ms it won't see the right clocks if you leave it at 1000ms.

secondly there is trick in AOD to enable turbo hit on then disable turbo in AOD and it will stop the down clocking while on load.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I need to be added as well, posted info a few pages back, but will re-post with new new oc.
> KarathKasun - FX-4100 - ASRock 970 Extreme 3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107023


k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I agree on this, besides you dont have to go farther than phenom II anyways. At the end we are spoiled now a days, any of these cpu's will do good for gaming im sure, limitations probably show above 1080 obviously but like the magic internet says 60fps and above the eye cant see the difference anyways, I dunno 40 and 70 seems the same to me anyways lol
> Im a little confused how has asus given up on the CHV?


Have you seen the RIVE? or even the MIVE for that matter? You can argue that the CHV is a formula board where as the Intel parts are "extreme", but even comparing them to the CIVE, they are miles ahead in funky add-in nic-nacks

particularly the RIVE daaaayayyyyummmmm


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Seems like you forgot to add me, I posted 40+Pages back I'll Post another one its different then the other one, less voltage,tighter timings.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107740


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I will point you to these two results,
> I3-2100 @ 3.1Ghz ($124 at newegg) http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1660904
> My FX-4100 @ 4.5Ghz ($119 at newegg) http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2195566
> *edit
> My FX-4100 @ 4.8Ghz http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2219071
> ~20% faster than the I3 setup on the CPU test
> ~25% faster than the I3 setup on the full CPU + GPU test
> *edit*
> Both GTX 470's are at the same clocks. I cant testify to the overclocking of the I3, but 4.5 was a breeze on the FX-4100... Even with an early BIOS.
> FX-4100 is targeted at the I3-2xxx series and is closer to a dual core + HT anyway. Pitting it against most of the I5 series is just... useless.
> Assuming you MIGHT get a 10% oc on the I3-2100 the FX-4100 definately looks better from a gaming perspective.
> In the benches, the cpu bound items are higher on the FX. I'm not sure why the GFX score is lower on my setup, maybe driver differences. My windows install was bloated and almost dead, fixed.
> P.S. I CBA to do more tests at the moment, just reinstalled the system on a new raid array.


Come on. How fair is it to compare it against a stock clocked 2100 that cant overclock? Compare it to a Last gen I3 at 4.6Ghz with a 470

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/675528

4100 loses to a Clarkdale based I3


----------



## fg2chase

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106911
MSI 890FX-GD65


----------



## KarathKasun

Looses by maybe 40 points overall and maybe ~250 cpu physics points when comparing FX-4100 @ 4.8 to I3-530 @ 4.6... and the I3's GTX 470 has a ~10% higher clock.

Not to mention, isnt the 1156 platform dead? And I cant find any I3-530's new from a quick search, and the motherboards seem to be $40-$50 more expensive.

So, Ill call the I3-530 vs FX-4100 a wash.


----------



## unity100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I agree on this, besides you dont have to go farther than phenom II anyways. At the end we are spoiled now a days, any of these cpu's will do good for gaming im sure, limitations probably show above 1080 obviously but like the magic internet says 60fps and above the eye cant see the difference anyways, I dunno 40 and 70 seems the same to me anyways lol


'limitations' ? i can assure you they dont show up where i am sitting - eyefinity 3 monitor with 5040x1050. with a single 6950 2gb.

limitations 'may' show up when you do eyefinity 6 monitor, but then those limitations would probably be gpu bound.


----------



## Jared2608

What CPU are you using Unity?


----------



## unity100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> What CPU are you using Unity?


phenom ii 965 be. i havent yet overclocked it. nor the card.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Check out my 5.02Ghz Overclock stabablization attempt using prime and let me know what you think.

I have posted a thread regarding this as well.

Your feedback is greatly appreciated.

Video Link:






Note that there are 8 parts to this video and they should play through automatically but if not go to my videos.

Please let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions for getting the chip stable at 5.02Ghz.

Thank you for your time and your help.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unity100*
> 
> phenom ii 965 be. i havent yet overclocked it. nor the card.


I like the 965. You should be able to overclock to 4.0-4.2Ghz no problem. Nicest amd quad core out there IMO. Very nich chip for gaming and overclocking. Temps stay pretty low too but I was using my H80 when I had it.

Anyway, nice choice on the 965. That is the quad core processor that I recommend even though I haven't had a chance to experiance the FX-4100.

If you have any questions with the 965 please feel free to ask. I have done tons of testing on this chip and its limits.

Hope I could help.


----------



## Demonkev666

Demonkev666 here is my stock validation for the list on

*890FX board*

Demonkev666-FX 8120- M489TD pro/usb3.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108103


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> Spartan805 - FX-4100 - GA-880GA-UD3H


When will you add me?


----------



## xd_1771

I just posted this in another thread and I figure it may interest you guys so I will also post it here:

I think comparing the 4100 and a Phenom II x4 using Cinebench in such way is extremely unwise:



If any of you actually know how this module-based architecture is designed,you will know that the scaling of performance is NOT linear as you increase the amount of cores being used. If the scaling was linear, the FX would be getting well above 5 points in Cinebench.... but it's not, and it's because of the module-based design. You only get 80% of what the performance is compared to if the scaling were linear, but a tradeoff of this is better power consumption and smaller die space for each component. Of course a 5GHz FX-4XXX is going to fail against a Phenom II x4 at 3.2. That is because a Cinebench multi-threaded test is an absolutely terrible comparison between this gen and the previous.

Things may change though, if you actually know how the architectures work and make use of Cinebench wisely in such a comparison. If you use the 80% loss estimate for the FX, and a calculation of single-threaded performance by dividing that score by 4, the FX-41XX has a stagnant per-core performance lead over the Phenom II at 1.26 (FX 5GHz) vs 1.04 (x4 3.2GHz).

For another comparison, here is the result of a Phenom II x4 at 4GHz in Cinebench 11.5 from OCN's Cinebench 11.5 thread:



If you divide this result by 4, you get a result of approximately 1.14 points.

I will also throw up this other image, which includes the result of an i3 2100, an x4 975, and a single-thread 1090T:



You can see that the 1090T scores a 1.04 in a single threaded test. That core is running at 3.2GHz. So we can assume my division of 4 for that Phenom II x4 3.2GHz result to be somewhat accurate. Also note the Core i3 2100 result of 1.24 per core, and the accurate result of a Phenom II x4 975.

So basically:
Phenom II x4 at 3.2GHz - 4.16 all cores, *approx.* 1.04 per core

Phenom II x4 975 at 3.7GHz - 4.23 all cores, 1.09 per core
Phenom II x4 at 4GHz - 4.57 all cores, *approx.* 1.14 per core

FX-4100 at 5GHz - 4.032 all cores, *approx.* 1.26 per core (calculation: all core result divided by 0.8 [to represent the 80% or so performance loss vs a linear approach], then divided by 4).

i3 2100 - 3 all cores, 1.24 per core

And that is my point proven. The FX-4100 may not provide better multithreaded performance than a Phenom II x4, but it provides better instructions per second (IPS, per-core performance) than the Phenom II x4, which is great for the majority of games that are out there. It even goes head to head with the i3 2100 in single threaded IPS when overclocked to 5GHz, while still providing better multithreaded performance that benefits any games and apps that happen to be multithreaded. And what else? It will consume less power in doing so:



Source: LegionHardware

And cost less than all of its competitors (just $110 at Amazon, compared to $112 for an x4 955 and $122 for an i3 2100).

This is why I love the FX-4100 and recommend it often for builds at a certain price point. So for those who are saying that the FX is more of a bottleneck than a Phenom II x4 AND a terrible choice at its price, you may want to think again. It's hardly any more of a bottleneck than even an i3 2100 is.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> When will you add me?


done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> I just posted this in another thread and I figure it may interest you guys so I will also post it here:
> 
> I think comparing the 4100 and a Phenom II x4 using Cinebench in such way is extremely unwise:
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1066034/width/348/height/563/flags/LL[/IMgG][/URL If any of you actually know how this module-based architecture is designed,you will know that the scaling of performance is NOT linear as you increase the amount of cores being used. If the scaling was linear, the FX would be getting well above 5 points in Cinebench.... but it's not, and it's because of the module-based design. You only get 80% of what the performance is compared to if the scaling were linear, but a tradeoff of this is better power consumption and smaller die space for each component. Of course a 5GHz FX-4XXX is going to fail against a Phenom II x4 at 3.2. That is because a Cinebench multi-threaded test is an absolutely terrible comparison between this gen and the previous. Things may change though, if you actually know how the architectures work and make use of Cinebench wisely in such a comparison. If you use the 80% loss estimate for the FX, and a calculation of single-threaded performance by dividing that score by 4, the FX-41XX has a stagnant per-core performance lead over the Phenom II at 1.26 (FX 5GHz) vs 1.04 (x4 3.2GHz). For another comparison, here is the result of a Phenom II x4 at 4GHz in Cinebench 11.5 from OCN's Cinebench 11.5 thread:[/URL][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/154026/width//height//flags/][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1065864/width/600/height/338/flags/LL[/IMgG][/URL If you divide this result by 4, you get a result of approximately 1.14 points. I will also throw up this other image, which includes the result of an i3 2100, an x4 975, and a single-thread 1090T:[/URL][URL=http://cdn.overclock.net/2/21/21edb3ce_cinebench.gif][IMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1065925/width/550/height/626/flags/LL[/IMgG][/URL You can see that the 1090T scores a 1.04 in a single threaded test. That core is running at 3.2GHz. So we can assume my division of 4 for that Phenom II x4 3.2GHz result to be somewhat accurate. Also note the Core i3 2100 result of 1.24 per core, and the accurate result of a Phenom II x4 975. So basically: Phenom II x4 at 3.2GHz - 4.16 all cores,[B]approx.[/B] 1.04 per core
> Phenom II x4 975 at 3.7GHz - 4.23 all cores, 1.09 per core
> 
> Phenom II x4 at 4GHz - 4.57 all cores, [B]approx.[/B] 1.14 per core
> FX-4100 at 5GHz - 4.032 all cores, [B]approx.[/B] 1.26 per core (calculation: all core result divided by 0.8 [to represent the 80% or so performance loss vs a linear approach], then divided by 4).
> i3 2100 - 3 all cores, 1.24 per core
> 
> And that is my point proven. The FX-4100 may not provide better multithreaded performance than a Phenom II x4, but it provides better instructions per second (IPS, per-core performance) than the Phenom II x4, which is great for the majority of games that are out there. It even goes head to head with the i3 2100 in single threaded IPS when overclocked to 5GHz, while still providing better multithreaded performance that benefits any games and apps that happen to be multithreaded. And what else? It will consume less power in doing so:
> [/URL][URL=http://cdn.overclock.net/1/1a/1ad14c10_Power.png][IMh]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1065895/width/484/height/700/flags/LL[/IMgG][/URL
> Source:[/URL] [URL=http://www.legionhardware.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8150fx_8120fx_6100_and_fx_4170,7.html]LegionHardware[/URL]
> 
> And cost less than all of its competitors (just [URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fredirect.html%3Fie%3DUTF8%26linkCode%3Dur2%26camp%3D1789%26creative%3D9325%26tag%3Doverclockdotnet-20%26location%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.amazon.com%252Fgp%252Fproduct%252FB005UBNL0A%253FlinkCode%253Dxm2%2526tag%253Dinvihand-20]$110 at Amazon[/URL], compared to [URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fexec%2Fobidos%2FASIN%2FB002TQYUAE%2F]$112 for an x4 955[/URL] and [URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2FB004JEVGMO%3FlinkCode%3Dxm2%26tag%3Dinvihand-20]$122 for an i3 2100[/URL][IMG alt=""]http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=overclockdotnet-20&l=ur2&o=1
> ).
> 
> This is why I love the FX-4100 and recommend it often for builds at a certain price point. So for those who are saying that the FX is more of a bottleneck than a Phenom II x4 AND a terrible choice at its price, you may want to think again. It's hardly any more of a bottleneck than even an i3 2100 is.




interesting way to look at it. If we ever go back to vB remind me to +rep you. If I don't use my Maximus Gene for my HTPC, I'll probably end up getting a 4100 (or 4170 if it is out by then,)


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xd_1771*
> 
> I just posted this in another thread and I figure it may interest you guys so I will also post it here:
> 
> I think comparing the 4100 and a Phenom II x4 using Cinebench in such way is extremely unwise:
> 
> If any of you actually know how this module-based architecture is designed,you will know that the scaling of performance is NOT linear as you increase the amount of cores being used. If the scaling was linear, the FX would be getting well above 5 points in Cinebench.... but it's not, and it's because of the module-based design. You only get 80% of what the performance is compared to if the scaling were linear, but a tradeoff of this is better power consumption and smaller die space for each component. Of course a 5GHz FX-4XXX is going to fail against a Phenom II x4 at 3.2. That is because a Cinebench multi-threaded test is an absolutely terrible comparison between this gen and the previous.
> 
> Things may change though, if you actually know how the architectures work and make use of Cinebench wisely in such a comparison. If you use the 80% loss estimate for the FX, and a calculation of single-threaded performance by dividing that score by 4, the FX-41XX has a stagnant per-core performance lead over the Phenom II at 1.26 (FX 5GHz) vs 1.04 (x4 3.2GHz).
> 
> For another comparison, here is the result of a Phenom II x4 at 4GHz in Cinebench 11.5 from OCN's Cinebench 11.5 thread:
> 
> If you divide this result by 4, you get a result of approximately 1.14 points.
> 
> I will also throw up this other image, which includes the result of an i3 2100, an x4 975, and a single-thread 1090T:
> 
> You can see that the 1090T scores a 1.04 in a single threaded test. That core is running at 3.2GHz. So we can assume my division of 4 for that Phenom II x4 3.2GHz result to be somewhat accurate. Also note the Core i3 2100 result of 1.24 per core, and the accurate result of a Phenom II x4 975.
> 
> So basically:
> 
> Phenom II x4 at 3.2GHz - 4.16 all cores, *approx.* 1.04 per core
> Phenom II x4 975 at 3.7GHz - 4.23 all cores, 1.09 per core
> 
> Phenom II x4 at 4GHz - 4.57 all cores, *approx.* 1.14 per core
> FX-4100 at 5GHz - 4.032 all cores, *approx.* 1.26 per core (calculation: all core result divided by 0.8 [to represent the 80% or so performance loss vs a linear approach], then divided by 4).
> i3 2100 - 3 all cores, 1.24 per core
> 
> And that is my point proven. The FX-4100 may not provide better multithreaded performance than a Phenom II x4, but it provides better instructions per second (IPS, per-core performance) than the Phenom II x4, which is great for the majority of games that are out there. It even goes head to head with the i3 2100 in single threaded IPS when overclocked to 5GHz, while still providing better multithreaded performance that benefits any games and apps that happen to be multithreaded. And what else? It will consume less power in doing so:
> 
> Source: LegionHardware
> 
> And cost less than all of its competitors (just $110 at Amazon, compared to $112 for an x4 955 and $122 for an i3 2100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> This is why I love the FX-4100 and recommend it often for builds at a certain price point. So for those who are saying that the FX is more of a bottleneck than a Phenom II x4 AND a terrible choice at its price, you may want to think again. It's hardly any more of a bottleneck than even an i3 2100 is.


You bring up a great point in the fact that even though benchmarks that are out there are good, they are not adjusted to the new way BD is designed thus the software is hindering performance.


----------



## KarathKasun

It's still not an accurate way of looking at BD's performance as a whole. To me it makes more sense to just say that a 41xx is dual core 61xx tri core and 81xx quad core, with enhanced multithreading that allows almost 2x integer performance. This is why cinebench results look so bad, FX-81XX only have 4 FPUs and decoders.

When SB-E 8 core is released (either Xeon or EE chip) it will totally dominate AMD's "8 Core" product in floating point. Simply because it will have double the decode throughput and logical FPU's. I just hope AMD can get their yields and clocks up before too long.

I am under the impression that this approach was taken because AMD placed a bet on GP-GPU and fusion. We can only hope that this pans out in the long run. Because BD, as is, will be a dog compared to intels new offerings. Maybe GPU integration can turn that around.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> It's still not an accurate way of looking at BD's performance as a whole. To me it makes more sense to just say that a 41xx is dual core 61xx tri core and 81xx quad core, with enhanced multithreading that allows almost 2x integer performance. This is why cinebench results look so bad, FX-81XX only have 4 FPUs and decoders.
> When SB-E 8 core is released (either Xeon or EE chip) it will totally dominate AMD's "8 Core" product in floating point. Simply because it will have double the decode throughput and logical FPU's. I just hope AMD can get their yields and clocks up before too long.
> I am under the impression that this approach was taken because AMD placed a bet on GP-GPU and fusion. We can only hope that this pans out in the long run. Because BD, as is, will be a dog compared to intels new offerings. Maybe GPU integration can turn that around.


it's a not a duel core and it's not a single core core in a module it's one and half cores.


----------



## KarathKasun

Not really, as that "half" core doesn't have an independent decoder. so its more like 1 1/3 core.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Can anyone answer what the stock voltage of the Bulldozer is please?

The reason I ask this is because I have received 3 8120 chips in the last month and they all have different stock voltages.

Please help...

What is the stock voltage for BD or more specifically the 8120?


----------



## KarathKasun

I believe its ~1.28 - ~1.35. Not totally positive as I havent seen it in spec sheets, but that should be the ballpark.

My FX-4100 was ~1.325 from what I remember.

edit
Looks like 1.25-1.35. The one in the Legit Reviews article was 1.27.
/edit


----------



## danimal101

I just joined the Club

Here is my Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108665

I'm interested in a stable overclock....right now I am using Auto settings and have my multiplier set at X20 for a 4GHZ overclock on my fx-8120.

I'm using the stock cooler in an Antec 300 case with all fans set to high and Max out at 49 degrees Celsius using prime 95.

Core #4 keeps failing after the first run.....but if I run core #4 by itself it chugs along.

is 49 degrees Celsius to hot on the stock cooler?

I'm thinking of getting a cooler master Hyper 212 EVO......but was wondering if anyone had thoughts on the Thermalright HR-02 Macho.

I rather stick with air cooling so i'm not planning on water at all.......

Geez there are 146 pages so far to look through!

Hope everyone is having fun overclocking the Hell out of their new FX CPU's!


----------



## danimal101

I just came accross a webpage the other day (sorry i dont have a link) but i believe the voltages are on the CPU itself (stamped)

someone please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> it's a not a duel core and it's not a single core core in a module it's one and half cores.


you are so wrong ...

its 2 core per module

just because it doesnt perform like intel's newest or even amd's past gen doesnt mean its not a complete core or not ...


----------



## KarathKasun

core and module names are sales department hogwash in the case of bulldozer.

It has 1 front end (decode etc), 1 FPU, but 2 sets of integer pipes.
Kinda like how Intel supposedly does HT by having extra registers for each core.
Duplicating one part of the chip does not equal dual core. Period.
(AMD just duplicated a more useful and larger silicon structure)

I was on the, "Well, AMD calls it two cores per module... That must be what it is." bandwagon until I owned one of the chips.
Im certain that somewhere in AMD's (ex)marketing department there is a chart that looks like this

Intel Processor hierarchy Thread < Core < Chip
AMD Processor hiearchy Core < Module < Chip
(I see what they did thar)

It seems that the in-house marketing department was nixed for some odd reason.
There are many parallels with P4, like this.

P4 = Empty and meaningless MHZ numbers
BD = Empty and meaningless Core numbers

The thing is, the whole BD fiasco could have been fixed by a change in marketing buzzwords. And the sad thing is, most of the uninitiated computer buyers out there will go for the computer that has more cores at the same price... as long as there is no nerd intervention.

I bought my BD knowing that it underperformed, my main attraction was tweaking / overclocking a new uArch. As well as being able to recommend buying/not buying, from experience, for clients.


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimal101*
> 
> I just joined the Club
> Here is my Validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108665
> I'm interested in a stable overclock....right now I am using Auto settings and have my multiplier set at X20 for a 4GHZ overclock on my fx-8120.
> I'm using the stock cooler in an Antec 300 case with all fans set to high and Max out at 49 degrees Celsius using prime 95.
> Core #4 keeps failing after the first run.....but if I run core #4 by itself it chugs along.
> is 49 degrees Celsius to hot on the stock cooler?
> I'm thinking of getting a cooler master Hyper 212 EVO......but was wondering if anyone had thoughts on the Thermalright HR-02 Macho.
> I rather stick with air cooling so i'm not planning on water at all.......
> Geez there are 146 pages so far to look through!
> Hope everyone is having fun overclocking the Hell out of their new FX CPU's!


Have you been doing the AOD trick or does you bios support disabling APM.
Also is that 49 at the cores or the socket since the cores temps are way off.
50C at the cores is like 62 at the socket which is higher then amd recommends running it.

Personally my self I found the stock cooler wasnt even good enough for the stock clocks with APM disabled.
APM is what trys to limit the cpu power to its advertised wattage, So it quickly throttles cores down and up. At stock speeds you cant notice it since it changes faster then most programs read (cpu-z)
But onces you start overclocking if its still enabled you start to notice it since they speed more time clocked down to save power (even under load)


----------



## KarathKasun

AMD's recommendations apply to the core temps, not socket temps.

My core temps are 5c above socket temp when at the limits of the chip and 5-10 below if Im not pushing the volts past 1.5.


----------



## danimal101

My Bios supports disabling APM.....but APM is set at 4ghz.....When I disable it and run prime 95 my workstation locks up....Enabling it again lets me run prime 95 with core 4 giving an error...the rest of the cores chug along.

I'm using coretemp and a side bar gadget to monitor each core.

If what you are telling me is true about my temps actually being a lot higher than what they are then I'm guessing a heat sink should be ordered.

The computer seems to run just fine....I even used handbrake on a DVD and it finished it without problems.....but each core would fluctuate between 88-98% usage....could this be APM kicking in?

I'm watching everything from the "ALL CPU METER" sidebar gadget.

Thanks!

Looks like I hit a thermal wall.....the heat sink is only 35 dollars....I should just try that.

I see a lot of arguing going on about cores and modules, but from what I am seeing? I am coming from a stock core 2 quad Q6600 at 2.4ghz....and my 8120 clocked at 4ghz even with APM running seems to be just about 4 times faster in decoding.


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimal101*
> 
> My Bios supports disabling APM.....but APM is set at 4ghz.....When I disable it and run prime 95 my workstation locks up....Enabling it again lets me run prime 95 with core 4 giving an error...the rest of the cores chug along.
> I'm using coretemp and a side bar gadget to monitor each core.
> If what you are telling me is true about my temps actually being a lot higher than what they are then I'm guessing a heat sink should be ordered.
> The computer seems to run just fine....I even used handbrake on a DVD and it finished it without problems.....but each core would fluctuate between 88-98% usage....could this be APM kicking in?
> I'm watching everything from the "ALL CPU METER" sidebar gadget.
> Thanks!
> Looks like I hit a thermal wall.....the heat sink is only 35 dollars....I should just try that.
> I see a lot of arguing going on about cores and modules, but from what I am seeing? I am coming from a stock core 2 quad Q6600 at 2.4ghz....and my 8120 clocked at 4ghz even with APM running seems to be just about 4 times faster in decoding.


Will be locking up with APM disabled because its not throttling the cores to 2.8ghz every few ms so you would need more voltage to stablise it at the full speed. I wouldnt leave it with one core erroring tho since over time it will cause that core to get even worse.

88-98% sounds more like the program isnt taking advantage of all the cores at full speed. Or it could be but something else is bottle necking (maybe hdd) If APM was playing up it would show 98-100% the whole time since 100% of 2.8ghz is still 100%. And then it would be dropping to 98% when it throttles back to full speed and takes a moment register the useage.

Defantly get a better cooler,
Personally Id recommend at least a antec 920 since you can get very good results from that in its stock form and it should last you longer then the cpu.


----------



## KarathKasun

You probably need to boost voltage a bit after you disable APM for the above reasons. Use core-temp to monitor temps and dont let it get over 61C there if its for every day use. (aim for 55c maximum for a 24/7 oc.)

Suicide runs can go up to the low-mid 80c (core-temp) range w/o permanent damage to the chip, but life expectancy will drop a bit depending on how long it is that hot.

The FX-8 series seems to be fine at ~4.4Ghz with ~1.4v on air. (as far as Ive seen and read)


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you are so wrong ...
> its 2 core per module
> just because it doesnt perform like intel's newest or even amd's past gen doesnt mean its not a complete core or not ...


correct. the bottom line is software considers it as a whole core. it's not like a software/game like starcraft 2 which only supports 2 cores will use two modules which it clearly does not. however you slice it starcraft 2 will only use 1 module or two cores. that's why it sucks in gaming


----------



## KarathKasun

Then Intel's HT adds a whole core to the cpu? The software/OS just doesnt treat the CMT cores properly due to lack of OS patches.

Do you think an Intel processor magically re-schedules threads to make HT work well? The OS programers have learned to identify HT and schedule around it. Not many people here have been around long enough to remember Windows XP prior to the HT thread scheduler patch. Or even Windows 2000 which AFAIK never got a totally fixed scheduler. Before those patches, HT looked exactly like another physical core to the os and apps.

The truth is, CMT requires a far more advanced scheduler than HT does. It has to determine memory/cache locality of threads and so on.
Quote:


> however you slice it starcraft 2 will only use 1 module or two cores. that's why it sucks in gaming


This is totally NOT true. You can manually assign threads or processes to specific cores and circumvent the problem.. its just a PITA to do.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Then Intel's HT adds a whole core to the cpu? The software/OS just doesnt treat the CMT cores properly due to lack of OS patches.
> Do you think an Intel processor magically re-schedules threads to make HT work well? The OS programers have learned to identify HT and schedule around it. Not many people here have been around long enough to remember Windows XP prior to the HT thread scheduler patch. Or even Windows 2000 which AFAIK never got a totally fixed scheduler. Before those patches, HT looked exactly like another physical core to the os and apps.
> The truth is, CMT requires a far more advanced scheduler than HT does. It has to determine memory/cache locality of threads and so on.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> however you slice it starcraft 2 will only use 1 module or two cores. that's why it sucks in gaming
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally NOT true. You can manually assign threads or processes to specific cores and circumvent the problem.. its just a PITA to do.
Click to expand...

the bottom line a module has two core with shared resources. with intel if you do single threaded/lightly threadded applications HT will automatically disable and use a whole core/s to make it perform better. with HT one core is dividied into two then there's where the scheduler works to make it more efficient without wasting much resource that's usually idle or waiting when there's no HT. with AMD you can't make the module work as one unit to have better single threaded performance it's still 2 cores however you slice it.

amd had a good idea with the modular design. in principle there shouldn't be much hit in performance at the same time saving space and putting more cores but sadly it didn't happen. I really think something went wrong with the production process not with the architecture itself

at the moment intel is the better choice. they're more versatile cpu's. they are both great with both lightly threaded and heavy threaded software. with amd you have decent multithreaded capability but very poor performance per core. hopefully piledriver fixes this. for me to have an intel rig feels very wrong. I've been an AMD enthusiast for years but bulldozer is really a hard pill to swallow


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> the bottom line a module has two core with shared resources. with intel if you do single threaded/lightly threadded applications HT will automatically disable and use a whole core/s to make it perform better. with HT one core is dividied into two then there's where the scheduler works to make it more efficient without wasting much resource that's usually idle or waiting when there's no HT. with AMD you can't make the module work as one unit to have better single threaded performance it's still 2 cores however you slice it.


NO, HT does not auto-disable at all. The OS Schedules around it, end of story.

Ive dealt with HT in servers for 6 years or so, for some workloads its better to simply disable it. There are bios options to do so, because it isnt good for all workloads. This is why the I5-2500k (no HT) is preferred over the i7-2600k (with HT) for gaming. It performs better regardless of a HT setting in the bios, and is cheaper because you wont use HT anyway.

Most AMD boards have the same option, I know my cheap one does. You can disable whole modules, or each modules secondary core.

Even with the early nature of the Windows 8 OS it gives a bit of a boost to Bulldozer chips. It has a more advanced scheduler that can cope with AMD's implementation of multiple threads per core. You can emulate this by manually setting the affinity of your benchmark/game/whatever to cores 0, 2, 4, 6 or 1, 3, 5, 7... It wont be quite as good though. Reason being that some programs do better with multiple threads on one core due to the shared cache, which Windows 8 should be able to determine.


----------



## darthjoe229

Hey guys finally got the 8150 installed and running, I'll post a CPU Z later (currently burn testing).

I'm currently 240x18.0 with a 1.34 cpu voltage. I haven't really had OCable CPUs before, so I was wondering if this is good, if I should push for more, or try backing things down. Just got a reading at about 36 GFlops 213 seconds in. I don't have a whole lot of time to devote to this, so if you guys could gimme an idea where to start it would be very helpful









Running a megahalems rev1 with a single ultra kaze full speed on pull. Thanks guys!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom line a module has two core with shared resources. with intel if you do single threaded/lightly threadded applications HT will automatically disable and use a whole core/s to make it perform better. with HT one core is dividied into two then there's where the scheduler works to make it more efficient without wasting much resource that's usually idle or waiting when there's no HT. with AMD you can't make the module work as one unit to have better single threaded performance it's still 2 cores however you slice it.
> 
> 
> 
> NO, HT does not auto-disable at all. The OS Schedules around it, end of story.
> This is why the I5-2500k (no HT) is preferred over the i7-2600k (with HT) for gaming. It performs better regardless of a HT setting in the bios, and is cheaper because you wont use HT anyway.
Click to expand...

it actually does. if HT doesn't disable on lightly threaded then you'd have very poor performance(only half performance). *it's not perfect though* that's why some games perform less with HT enabled

we're getting side tracked. the point I was trying to make is calling bulldozer an 8 core cpu IS correct. it's not only false marketing. you can't call it a 4 core/8 thread cpu because the architecture doesn't work that way


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> it actually does. if HT doesn't disable on lightly threaded then you'd have very poor performance(only half performance). *it's not perfect though* that's why some games perform less with HT enabled
> we're getting side tracked. the point I was trying to make is calling bulldozer an 8 core cpu IS correct. it's not only false marketing. you can't call it a 4 core/8 thread cpu because the architecture doesn't work that way


it still has 8 cores....

there is nothing wrong with calling it an 8 core processor.

Long ago we learned that more cores != more performance.


----------



## jprovido

like what I said HT is not perfect. we all knew that and bulldozer's approach was better. even with the scheduling problem fixed bulldozer's real problem is poor IPC. if amd just needs to fix this along with the scheduler to save their cpu department


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> it still has 8 cores....
> *there is nothing wrong with calling it an 8 core processor.*
> Long ago we learned that more cores != more performance.


I think you're not reading my post clearly. that's the point I was actually trying to make lmao. *fx8150 IS an 8 core processor*. not a false marketing move that someone just said in the thread


----------



## KarathKasun

Congrats on the 8150, You should be able to hit 4.2ghz on air easily. 4.4 shouldnt be out of the question, and 4.6 should be attainable if your cooler can keep your chip below ~58c. Try not to get load temps above 60c. Temps should be measured with Core-Temp. If your lucky, you might get 4.8+ with a decent sealed water cooling kit, or custom loop.

Im not sure how everyone else is doing there oc's on FX chips, but I got mine through changing the multipliers up on CPU and CPU-NB. I know some are starting with a multiplier OC and bumping the bus to get every last mhz out of the chip.

@ jprovido:
I agree, were getting a bit OT. but Ill squeeze this last bit in.

Any Intel CPU with HT has duplicated registers for each cpu. Intel took this route due to its low transistor overhead, and possibly good results for some people. This takes about 2-4% extra die space or so per core. This is SMT

AMD duplicates only the integer pipelines and their schedulers, because it provides a more reliable boost to performance than shoving two threads of instructions down a pipe. This takes 15% extra die space per core. This is CMT.

The logic behind AMD's approach is that with more execution resources you achieve a more tangible benefit under a wider array of workloads. They both operate nearly identically except AMD traded die space for a more reliable boost in performance.

HT doesnt auto-disable







, if windows fires off a thread at CPU-1 for some odd reason CPU-0 performance is impacted same as CMT. I think the 10% hit with CMT on is due to most benches trying to eat all available CPU cores, or windows not knowing that it shouldnt schedule on cores sequentially.

Another legitimate problem is that it doesnt look like the FPU in BD can properly do dual independent 128b issues on the same clock cycle for each active thread. This is something that was expected but seemingly didnt show up to the party. IMHO this could have drastically improved performance if my understanding of how the current chips work is right. (FPU only accepting one 128b issue per cycle)

This is relevant to the thread I suppose, as its constructive BD related discussion.


----------



## jprovido

^
just want to add this as well. with CMT at 100% load the resources that are shared becomes a bottleneck as well imo. the reason why when a 4 module only has 1 core activated for every module it has better clock for clock performance

the bottom line is amd had a better approach with CMT especially with multithreaded apps. I was expecting bulldozer to be decent in single threadded apps and to be epic at heavy workloads but this did not happen. like what I said before I'm not blaming the architecture but the production process. in short. GloFo *****d up


----------



## KarathKasun

Indeed, I think it was rushed out a bit due to SB-e's coming out.

If AMD can release a 4.6Ghz stock clocked FX-4 chip with 5% boost to FPU IPC, they will definitely get a good hold on the lower end performance bracket. And a FX-8 chip @ 4.2-4.4 with the same fixes would give them a chunk of the upper mid-range. I'm not even sure how large of a difference a true dual issue FPU would make, seeing as most info about that is hearsay at the moment. It could possibly boost FP throughput on older code by 100%. (I'm being totally optimistic about that, It would likely be more along the lines of 30-50% due to instruction decode limitations, and the fact that most FP operations are not single cycle.)


----------



## reflex99

very constructive talk here guys

well done


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Hey guys finally got the 8150 installed and running, I'll post a CPU Z later (currently burn testing).
> I'm currently 240x18.0 with a 1.34 cpu voltage. I haven't really had OCable CPUs before, so I was wondering if this is good, if I should push for more, or try backing things down. Just got a reading at about 36 GFlops 213 seconds in. I don't have a whole lot of time to devote to this, so if you guys could gimme an idea where to start it would be very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running a megahalems rev1 with a single ultra kaze full speed on pull. Thanks guys!


I just want to make sure I have this straight.. @ 4320mhz and 8 cores, you're getting 36 GFlops? On Intel Burn Test.. or? If it is IBT I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're unstable..

Edited: Got to thinking, IBT probably isn't using the integer cores, eh?


----------



## reflex99

well, since FLOPS stands for Floating Point Operations per Second

I would think it does use some floating point math.


----------



## KarathKasun

Ive noticed that to actually get stress test stable you have to give the CPU a fair amount of volts. Most review sites benched with high clocks w/o stress testing or turning off APM which gives false oc results due to severe core throttling. We should probably do tests on some of our tweaked systems, or compile the results in the thread.

Its a possibility that Im wrong on the reviews, but Ive seen one with an addendum where performance went up ALOT with a bios update.


----------



## Jared2608

what volts does your FX-4100 need to be stable at 4.6 Karath?


----------



## KarathKasun

Its set at 1.45 but the board feeds it about 1.5 under load with the new bios. Before this bios I had to set about 1.57 which then drooped to 1.49 or so.


----------



## Jared2608

Are voltages like that safe for the chip?


----------



## KarathKasun

They dont seem to be harmful, afaik voltage hasnt been the prime killer of cpu's for awhile. (remembering back to sudden northwood death syndrome) Its mainly temps that kill from what Ive experienced recently. Under load I dont see much more than 56c on a chip rated to 71c.


----------



## Jared2608

So, you think those volts, as long as the temps are kept down will be safe?? I'm going to be using an Antec Khuyler 620, and I only really want to get 4.5, so I hope my chip will be safe, lol!!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> core and module names are sales department hogwash in the case of bulldozer.
> It has 1 front end (decode etc), 1 FPU, but 2 sets of integer pipes.
> Kinda like how Intel supposedly does HT by having extra registers for each core.
> Duplicating one part of the chip does not equal dual core. Period.
> (AMD just duplicated a more useful and larger silicon structure)
> I was on the, "Well, AMD calls it two cores per module... That must be what it is." bandwagon until I owned one of the chips.
> Im certain that somewhere in AMD's (ex)marketing department there is a chart that looks like this
> Intel Processor hierarchy Thread < Core < Chip
> AMD Processor hiearchy Core < Module < Chip
> (I see what they did thar)
> It seems that the in-house marketing department was nixed for some odd reason.
> There are many parallels with P4, like this.
> P4 = Empty and meaningless MHZ numbers
> BD = Empty and meaningless Core numbers
> The thing is, the whole BD fiasco could have been fixed by a change in marketing buzzwords. And the sad thing is, most of the uninitiated computer buyers out there will go for the computer that has more cores at the same price... as long as there is no nerd intervention.
> I bought my BD knowing that it underperformed, my main attraction was tweaking / overclocking a new uArch. As well as being able to recommend buying/not buying, from experience, for clients.


do you remember that the fpu wasnt always on the same die on the cpu ...

making your interpretation wrong ...

as a matter of fact the fpu was a co-processor a while ago .. so what would be the part that defines a core???

integer founction ... and even so .. architectural difference wouldn't mean its a 1 1/2 core cpu or something else like many are trying to say ..

its a x8 x6 or x4 but different then what we use or are used to that's all


----------



## TheFiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFiend*
> 
> i have a question.....
> I use my systems for crunching [email protected] on BOINC. Has anybody here tried [email protected] with a Bulldozer and if they have how does it perform?
> I am looking at replacing a 955BE with with either a FX8120 or a 1090T/1100T.
> My main rig runs a 1055T clocked to 3.5Ghz and has spent most of the last 12 months in the top 20 for RAC in Docking.... thumb:


After doing a bit of research it looks like the Dozer doesn't suite my requirements...... Workunit processing on Docking is about 50% slower. So I've gone with a 1090T...

Looks like I won't be joining the Bulldozer owners club for a while....


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> very constructive talk here guys
> well done


pretty much what you get when there's no fanboyism involved









with the die shrink I'm not really sure what the safe voltages are. with 45nm amd cpu's could handle as high as 1.55v without causing the chip to degrade. dunno with bulldozer but like what the posts above me said. I think you should worry about temps not the voltage. they're related anyway. as long as you good temps voltage does not matter. logic applies with water cooling systems. that's why you're ok to set it as high as you can but temps should be in check


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Simply because it will have double the decode throughput and logical FPU's


Don't you mean physical?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> core and module names are sales department hogwash in the case of bulldozer.
> It has 1 front end (decode etc), 1 FPU, but 2 sets of integer pipes.
> Kinda like how Intel supposedly does HT by having extra registers for each core.
> Duplicating one part of the chip does not equal dual core. Period.
> (AMD just duplicated a more useful and larger silicon structure)
> I was on the, "Well, AMD calls it two cores per module... That must be what it is." bandwagon until I owned one of the chips.
> Im certain that somewhere in AMD's (ex)marketing department there is a chart that looks like this
> Intel Processor hierarchy Thread < Core < Chip
> AMD Processor hiearchy Core < Module < Chip
> (I see what they did thar)
> It seems that the in-house marketing department was nixed for some odd reason.


HT threads share execution resources. Like you said, it only gives extra registers and other bits to maintain thread context. The physical core, that is, all the execution resources are shared between the two threads. With BD chips, you actually get two real, physical x86 cores. It's not just some hogwash, as far as performance goes AMD's solution is superior when comparing otherwise identical cores. If Intel did a similar trick with its own CPUs, they'd perform a lot better; similarly, if instead of 2 cores/module AMD had gone for 1 physical core and something like HT, they'd perform worse. The fact is, though, while the concept is sound, AMD just didn't execute it very well. Intel wins simply because the uarch is so much better, not because the two cores per module concept is bogus or that the cores aren't real. AMD's cores simply don't have enough horsepower to match SB, regardless of whether they're in tandem or by themselves (that, and the high latency/slow front-end issues) - but they're very much real, unlike HT threads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> it actually does. if HT doesn't disable on lightly threaded then you'd have very poor performance(only half performance).


It actually doesn't. Execution resources are simply assigned to both threads dynamically according to the load. Nothing is disabled; the other thread is simply given more CPU time. That's why the performance penalty is nowhere near 50% in single-threaded programs.


----------



## KarathKasun

I dont think voltages are too much of an issue if temps are kept in check.

Before you bring up FPU co-processors, read the thread for a few pages. I'm not filling the forum with more processor logic theory, especially duplicates.

The easiest and shortest explanation is INT units are CMT and the FPU's are SMT, Its a hybrid of the two. This is why INT workloads scale really well while FP performance is lacking.

Further reading here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simultaneous_multithreading


----------



## darthjoe229

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Hey guys finally got the 8150 installed and running, I'll post a CPU Z later (currently burn testing).
> I'm currently 240x18.0 with a 1.34 cpu voltage. I haven't really had OCable CPUs before, so I was wondering if this is good, if I should push for more, or try backing things down. Just got a reading at about 36 GFlops 213 seconds in. I don't have a whole lot of time to devote to this, so if you guys could gimme an idea where to start it would be very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running a megahalems rev1 with a single ultra kaze full speed on pull. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure I have this straight.. @ 4320mhz and 8 cores, you're getting 36 GFlops? On Intel Burn Test.. or? If it is IBT I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're unstable..
> 
> Edited: Got to thinking, IBT probably isn't using the integer cores, eh?
Click to expand...

Wait, is that score like low or something? I haven't seen other ones, I dunno what to compare to. I'll try pushing for 4.5 and see what happens, but it stayed stable after 5 hours of testing

CPU-Z


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Hey guys finally got the 8150 installed and running, I'll post a CPU Z later (currently burn testing).
> I'm currently 240x18.0 with a 1.34 cpu voltage. I haven't really had OCable CPUs before, so I was wondering if this is good, if I should push for more, or try backing things down. Just got a reading at about 36 GFlops 213 seconds in. I don't have a whole lot of time to devote to this, so if you guys could gimme an idea where to start it would be very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running a megahalems rev1 with a single ultra kaze full speed on pull. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure I have this straight.. @ 4320mhz and 8 cores, you're getting 36 GFlops? On Intel Burn Test.. or? If it is IBT I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're unstable..
> 
> Edited: Got to thinking, IBT probably isn't using the integer cores, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, is that score like low or something? I haven't seen other ones, I dunno what to compare to. I'll try pushing for 4.5 and see what happens, but it stayed stable after 5 hours of testing
> 
> CPU-Z
Click to expand...

Not sure if IBT runs right with the fx cpu's since the architecture is different. I get about 28 on my 6100 at 4.3ghz but I get a gflop score of 56 on sis sandra. I have no idea either. IBT is probably still good to test stability though. I was thinking that the 8 cores did 40 with IBT on stock though at least that was what I remembered but I can not validate those numbers.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pursuinginsanity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *darthjoe229*
> 
> Hey guys finally got the 8150 installed and running, I'll post a CPU Z later (currently burn testing).
> I'm currently 240x18.0 with a 1.34 cpu voltage. I haven't really had OCable CPUs before, so I was wondering if this is good, if I should push for more, or try backing things down. Just got a reading at about 36 GFlops 213 seconds in. I don't have a whole lot of time to devote to this, so if you guys could gimme an idea where to start it would be very helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running a megahalems rev1 with a single ultra kaze full speed on pull. Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure I have this straight.. @ 4320mhz and 8 cores, you're getting 36 GFlops? On Intel Burn Test.. or? If it is IBT I'm going to go out on a limb and say you're unstable..
> 
> Edited: Got to thinking, IBT probably isn't using the integer cores, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, is that score like low or something? I haven't seen other ones, I dunno what to compare to. I'll try pushing for 4.5 and see what happens, but it stayed stable after 5 hours of testing
> 
> CPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if IBT runs right with the fx cpu's since the architecture is different. I get about 28 on my 6100 at 4.3ghz but I get a gflop score of 56 on sis sandra. I have no idea either. IBT is probably still good to test stability though. I was thinking that the 8 cores did 40 with IBT on stock though at least that was what I remembered but I can not validate those numbers.
Click to expand...


----------



## darthjoe229

Usually hung around 40C, spiked to 48 at the highest while running.


----------



## polyzp

Im running my FX 8150 on AIR at 4.84 ghz 24/7 linpack stable at 1.45-1.46v . Prime crashes almost immediatley , but i havent experienced a blue screen yet (in 2 months) with this overclock playing games or running benchmarks (except for sysmark 12 which also crashes immediatly -- even at stock clocks for everything.. weird huh?


----------



## Spartan805

I got mine running @ 5GHz with a 2800 HT and the highest score I've gotten on R11.5 is 3.60 CPU. Previous @ 5GHz with 2000 HT was @ 3.1X. Will post pics Later but I must say it is not Gaming Stable with 1.5v @ 5GHz


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

applied to the Crosshair V and AMD FX club dont know if you guys saw it or not

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2109902

here are some pictures of my rig!





^^ had to remove the metal shroud on the 2nd EAH6950 Dcii to fit it with the mobo connections for USB/power/HDD/reset stuff still temps are all good!


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*
> 
> applied to the Crosshair V and AMD FX club dont know if you guys saw it or not
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2109902
> here are some pictures of my rig!
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ had to remove the metal shroud on the 2nd EAH6950 Dcii to fit it with the mobo connections for USB/power/HDD/reset stuff still temps are all good!


Nice setup man. How do you like that CM cooler?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneAsusExtremz*
> 
> applied to the Crosshair V and AMD FX club dont know if you guys saw it or not
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2109902
> here are some pictures of my rig!
> [UfRL=[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1079049/width/600/height/338/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1079049/width/600/height/338][IMfG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1079049/width/600/height/338[/IMgG][/UgRL[/URL]]
> [fRL=[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1079053/width/600/height/338/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1079053/width/600/height/338][IfMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1079053/width/600/height/338[/IgMG][/UgRL[/URL]]
> [UfRL=[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1079055/width/394/height/700/flags/]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1079055/width/394/height/700][IfMG]http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1079055/width/394/height/700[/IMgG][/UgRL[/URL]]
> ^^ had to remove the metal shroud on the 2nd EAH6950 Dcii to fit it with the mobo connections for USB/power/HDD/reset stuff still temps are all good!


I'll add it if you follow the format that i outlined in the OP:
Quote:


> OCN username - CPU - Motherboard
> CPUz link
> 
> ex:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> reflex99 - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
> valid.canardpc.com/example/ex/promode.html
Click to expand...


----------



## mystikalrush

So what do you guys think would be the max safe voltage for the 8 cores?


----------



## Evil Penguin

So does anyone regret buying BD?
Honest question.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


Good question.







Not at all. Wish I had more time with it, though.


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> I got mine running @ 5GHz with a 2800 HT and the highest score I've gotten on R11.5 is 3.60 CPU. Previous @ 5GHz with 2000 HT was @ 3.1X. Will post pics Later but I must say it is not Gaming Stable with 1.5v @ 5GHz


Whats that on a 4100?
My 8120 on 5ghz scores around 8.11 some times higher sometimes little lower so it looks like it doesnt scale down the cores to well.
Found the best NB to be around 2480-2540mhz
And the best htlink to be 2750-2830mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


IBT is useless all its good for is making heat on these CPU's. I can run it stable all the way up to 5.3ghz but the highest I can get prime stable is 5.08ghz on 1.48V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> So what do you guys think would be the max safe voltage for the 8 cores?


Seen quite a few running around 1.55v now for awhile but personally 1.5v is the highest im willing to take mine, But it bascially comes down to. The higher the voltage the more heat the less life. So if you can keep it very cool at a higher voltage it will last longer then a hot one at less voltage.


----------



## Raephen

It's something I promised myself I wouldn't do yet, but through a combination of factors you can add me too the list somewhere this week: I ordered myself an FX-4100.
It may not be considered uc of an upgrade replacing a phenom II x4 965, but for €104, how could I pass it up? I've got an am3+ motherboard - the wonderfull M5A99X EVO - and I'm not affraid to use it!








In benchmarks I've read that deal with the FX-4100, the gaming performance is close to-, and in some cases, beter than a phenom 980 / 975, so not much change there (it's the main thing I do with the system - games).
I've also ordered TES V: Skyrim, and that game seems to love bandwidth, and that's where the final reason that made me decide to buy myself a Bulldozer comes in: it's overclock potential.
I want this cpu to boldly go where no phenom has gone before!
And about that, I have some questions. Well, one, when you boil it down: what's the best route to take? Simply push the multiplier? Or baseclock?
How well does the chip react to NB and HT-link overclocking? Because in contrast to Deneb / Thuban chips, I've seen and read some things that imply it doesn't really like tinkering with those two speeds, but also read reports on good performance with just multiplier and bumped up NB and HT-link clocks.
So to all FX-4100 owners out there: what's your M.O.?

On a side note: I haven't gone through all 148 pages of this thread, but what is your take on Bulldozers seemingly small L1-cache and what do you think about how it could affect the FX line's performance?

Cheers!


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


Not at all, I do regret getting the 990FXA ud3 instead of the ud5 since I have to manually disable APM with the AOD trick each time other wise it preforms like the reviews of it.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


nope its clearly faster than my 955 BE which was overclocked @ 4.1ghz. Gaming seems about the same but that is probably due to the fact that my games I play are mostly GPU based so probably any modern cpu would give me the same result. It seems snappier and even beats my 955 on every benchmark I have run. It's new and I am still waiting on a better bios. The beta one I got from gigabyte helped on the throttling problem and now everything is stable at 4.3ghz. Cinebench scores are nothing to write home about at 5.28 @ 4.3ghz. It's a decent cpu but nothing spectacular. It is a modest upgrade from my overclocked 955 be.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


Not at all.

Having a lot of fun with the new architecture.

Playing all my games, no problem (except lotr).

And, really... the day I become unhappy with it, I'll buy something else.


----------



## OneAsusExtremz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Nice setup man. How do you like that CM cooler?


so far its awesome! super quiet and keeps my CPU cool without any trouble im at 45c and ive been playing MW3 for 4 hours


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Are voltages like that safe for the chip?


I have been up to 1.6v on the 8120 chip. I dont know if its safe and that depends on what your definition of safe is but it did NOT BLOW UP.

I am the first one that I have seen to take the chip that high but I will not be trying any higher.

I have heard that it is safe to take chip 15% higher than stock voltage. Dont know how true this is.

My VID is 1.35 and 115% is 1.552v.

Like I said though, it all depends on what your definition of safe is. I dont think that I would run 24/7 at 1.57v but I think it is safe to atleast try to get high clock speeds stable with it.

It all depends on YOU and what your willing to try...

A good overclocker is one that is not afraid to take his/her chip to the very limit...


----------



## Destroysall

Any previous Intel owners upgrade to Bulldozer? What's you're opinions/thoughts about it?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


I regret it less than my 2600K


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.
> 
> 
> 
> I regret it less than my 2600K
Click to expand...

What did you regret about the 2600K?


----------



## reflex99

after 15 minutes i had my maximum overclock with no hope for improvment


----------



## tonedeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


nope.
fx4100 is fun to OC. coming from an E6750 its a huge jump in performance imo (despite what people say about the FX series)

trying to acheive a 4.6ghz OC but the GA 990FXA UD3 drops the cpu multiplier + voltage down whenever its on high load (prime)
for example, if i do a simple OC by changing the multiplier to 22x and its going at 4.4ghz as soon as its put on load it automatically drops the multiplier to 16.5 and the volts to something near 1.280 =/

Ive trawled forums for a work around but this leads to a slightly different issue.
last attempt was HTT @ 280, Multi: 16.5x, voltages stock
prime locks up the computer instantly when run.

will post more details about bios settings when i get home.

ps. temps are fine, got a 4.4ghz OC stable and that only put my CPU 15ish idle and 35 load


----------



## Blue_Flame5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


At first when I ordered it I was extremely happy and impatient then after seeing some results from others I regretted it and asked my self why I didn't get a 2500k.Then after some real world comparisons I was happy with my choice and no regrets since.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


Nope. None at all. Does the job I ask of it.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> after 15 minutes i had my maximum overclock with no hope for improvment


lol. yeah SB is boring. too easy to overclock









I'm thinking off replacing my am2+ board and phenom II 955 4gb ddr2 mems on my sig rig. it's been acting up lately. just finished fixing it (had trouble booting). i had to reseat the ram countless times to get it to boot. can you guys recommend me the cheapest am3+ board that can overclock decently? I'm thinking of getting either a FX6100 or a FX4100. my phenom II 955 is a retail chip I got years ago. it's a c2 so it's not a very good clocker so it would be a good upgrade even if I only get the FX4100


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonedeaf*
> 
> nope.
> fx4100 is fun to OC. coming from an E6750 its a huge jump in performance imo (despite what people say about the FX series)
> trying to acheive a 4.6ghz OC but the GA 990FXA UD3 drops the cpu multiplier + voltage down whenever its on high load (prime)
> for example, if i do a simple OC by changing the multiplier to 22x and its going at 4.4ghz as soon as its put on load it automatically drops the multiplier to 16.5 and the volts to something near 1.280 =/
> Ive trawled forums for a work around but this leads to a slightly different issue.
> last attempt was HTT @ 280, Multi: 16.5x, voltages stock
> prime locks up the computer instantly when run.
> will post more details about bios settings when i get home.
> ps. temps are fine, got a 4.4ghz OC stable and that only put my CPU 15ish idle and 35 load


I dont know if this has been asked already but have you contacted gigabyte about bios update. I seen in another forum updating the gigabyte boards to take disable cpu throttle and apm. If you haven't I would look into this. Youll probably be able to overclock to 4.8Ghz then. I had the same problem with crosshair board till bios update and then overclock to 4.94 from 4.6Ghz. Same for MSi too.

Check it out if you havent. I think I heard some people having problems with actually getting the update from gbyte. You have to stay on top of them about it. Give it a go.

Hope I could help


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonedeaf*
> 
> nope.
> fx4100 is fun to OC. coming from an E6750 its a huge jump in performance imo (despite what people say about the FX series)
> trying to acheive a 4.6ghz OC but the GA 990FXA UD3 drops the cpu multiplier + voltage down whenever its on high load (prime)
> for example, if i do a simple OC by changing the multiplier to 22x and its going at 4.4ghz as soon as its put on load it automatically drops the multiplier to 16.5 and the volts to something near 1.280 =/
> Ive trawled forums for a work around but this leads to a slightly different issue.
> last attempt was HTT @ 280, Multi: 16.5x, voltages stock
> prime locks up the computer instantly when run.
> will post more details about bios settings when i get home.
> ps. temps are fine, got a 4.4ghz OC stable and that only put my CPU 15ish idle and 35 load


You need to do the AOD trick, Its been mention lots. Its a problem with APM.
What it does is trys to keep the cpu within its power envolop, Such as 125w/95w
Does this by dropping the multiplyer and voltage, Does it even at stock speeds but so quickly most apps cant pick it up (also makes it preform way worse like the reviews)

Iv been on to gigabyte for 2 weeks about a bios to fix it but nothing yet, the UD5 has a beta bios to fix it tho but it wont work on a UD3.
So you need to do the AOD trick which means.
Open AMD OverDrive.
click turbo core and enable it, Click ok so the turbo core page closes.
click turbo core page and disable it, Click ok to close turbo core page.
Click ok on amd overdrive. If it asks you to change any clocks click cancel but it shouldnt ask unless your running a multipler over 21X.

Just be aware that temps will go up lots and your overclock might not be stable since its not dropping the clocks anymore.


----------



## KarathKasun

For the FX-4100 The ASRock 970 Extreme 3 has been awesome for the price. $85 at newegg and it fully supports overclocking BD without any of the hitches that the high end boards seem to have. Just make sure to get bios 1.20. Although I dont know how the 4-Phase VRM will handle a 6 core. If you want better crossfire support and sli support at all, you can get the Extreme 4. It supports x8/x8/x4 instead of just x16/x4.

I regret nothing about my purchase, its a huge step up from the old A64 X2 6000+ that couldnt oc more than 200mhz.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> lol. yeah SB is boring. too easy to overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking off replacing my am2+ board and phenom II 955 4gb ddr2 mems on my sig rig. it's been acting up lately. just finished fixing it (had trouble booting). i had to reseat the ram countless times to get it to boot. can you guys recommend me the cheapest am3+ board that can overclock decently? I'm thinking of getting either a FX6100 or a FX4100. my phenom II 955 is a retail chip I got years ago. it's a c2 so it's not a very good clocker so it would be a good upgrade even if I only get the FX4100


with a 4100, you chould probably get away with anything.

if you are really serious about overclocking, the 970 extreme3 would be a good step up

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280


----------



## tonedeaf

@mikezachlowe2004
i am using the f5 bios at the moment, i will look into more bios' when i get home to check. thanks









@majinsoftware
hmm intradasting... i will defiantly try this after work. that APM dropping my multiplier has gotten me stumped (especially since c1e, c3/6 , etc are off) also will get a hold of gigabyte


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> with a 4100, you chould probably get away with anything.
> if you are really serious about overclocking, the 970 extreme3 would be a good step up
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280


I'm thinking of selling the phenom II x4+mobo+memory on my sig. forget about the fx6100. it's a bit out of budget (I forgot about the rams







) I'm looking for a cheap board that would get me to 4.8ghz. I guess any board would do with just a quadcore?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3828#ov

i'm looking at this board. gigabyte the GA-880GM-USB3L (rev. 3.1). can I get away with a 4+1 power phase on a fx4100 @ 4.8ghz?


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> with a 4100, you chould probably get away with anything.
> if you are really serious about overclocking, the 970 extreme3 would be a good step up
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of selling the phenom II x4+mobo+memory on my sig. forget about the fx6100. it's a bit out of budget (I forgot about the rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm looking for a cheap board that would get me to 4.8ghz. I guess any board would do with just a quadcore?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3828#ov
> 
> i'm looking at this board. gigabyte the GA-880GM-USB3L (rev. 3.1). can I get away with a 4+1 power phase on a fx4100 @ 4.8ghz?
Click to expand...

This is off the top of my head but 4+1 phase / 4core x 4.8ghz = not bloody likely... but my math could be wrong

DX tapa tapa


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> This is off the top of my head but 4+1 phase / 4core x 4.8ghz = not bloody likely... but my math could be wrong
> DX tapa tapa


common sense of owning amd chips for years had me thinking that it won't be enough as well. I can't say im sure though. may bulldozer quad cores are less stressful on the motherboards compared to regular phenom II quads. they are 2 module-4core chips and maybe they are more efficient


----------



## majinsoftware

If its got a good 4+1 it might be able to do it with additional cooling.
But the main thing to look for at the moment is good bios support.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I'm thinking of selling the phenom II x4+mobo+memory on my sig. forget about the fx6100. it's a bit out of budget (I forgot about the rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'm looking for a cheap board that would get me to 4.8ghz. I guess any board would do with just a quadcore?
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3828#ov
> i'm looking at this board. gigabyte the GA-880GM-USB3L (rev. 3.1). can I get away with a 4+1 power phase on a fx4100 @ 4.8ghz?


getting a solid 4.8 on any motherboard is a stretch.

unless you are using water or something.

but that board is one of the better ones that GB makes.

still uses a mosfet in the place of a driver, but it should be ok


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> getting a solid 4.8 on any motherboard is a stretch.
> unless you are using water or something.
> but that board is one of the better ones that GB makes.
> still uses a mosfet in the place of a driver, but it should be ok


4.8ghz with a fx4100 is still not guaranteed? I thought it was the average overclock for a quad. like a 4ghz overclock for a phenom II x4 c3


----------



## reflex99

I wouldn't count on getting 4.8


----------



## Jared2608

Asus M5A97 - Evo has a 6+2 power phase, that's probably more like what you should be looking at. It's pretty cheap too!


----------



## KarathKasun

ASRock 970 Extreme 3 gets me 4.8 on my chip, and it needs 1.6v under load to get there. I would say that even though its only a 4+1 its got the juice to handle most any FX-4100 @ 4.8 as long as the chip can do it. Just make sure to have a fan on the VRM's if your using a water loop on it or if your HSF doesnt have provisions to cool the MB.


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


I do, it seemed kool to OC to >4.5GHz but you don't gain much with it....

I am running 4+1 and I have hit 5.0GHz without any issues, yet.(GA-880GA-UD3H+FX-4100)


----------



## GanjaSMK

This was asked in another thread but I thought I'd ask here:

*Has anyone run their BD on the Windows 8 Preview build and if so, how did it do in comparison to Windows 7?*









I know there was an article that showed some improvement because of testing on the Windows 8 Preview, but I'm looking to see if anyone here has first-hand real-world experience with it!


----------



## Tweeky

Yes Could of had 2 @ 1090T
If I ran my Fx-8150 at 5GHz it might outperform my 1090T at 4GHz

If I could just keep it cool at 5GHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> This was asked in another thread but I thought I'd ask here:
> *Has anyone run their BD on the Windows 8 Preview build and if so, how did it do in comparison to Windows 7?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there was an article that showed some improvement because of testing on the Windows 8 Preview, but I'm looking to see if anyone here has first-hand real-world experience with it!


I was getting 3-5% increase in physics scores in 3DMark11 and most games, nothing really noticeable though. I was able to overclock a little higher and get Prime95 stable, but even then it was barely 100 MHz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So does anyone regret buying BD?
> Honest question.


And no, I don't. It replaced my aging 955 that barely got 3.8 GHz


----------



## Tweeky

Windows 8 will let all Multiple core cpu run quicker and snapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> This was asked in another thread but I thought I'd ask here:
> *Has anyone run their BD on the Windows 8 Preview build and if so, how did it do in comparison to Windows 7?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there was an article that showed some improvement because of testing on the Windows 8 Preview, but I'm looking to see if anyone here has first-hand real-world experience with it!


----------



## Tweeky

Bulldozer will it survive?

The desktop Bulldozer benchmarks were a horror show performance for AMD. The newest and greatest architecture often failed to beat its predecessor, let alone the Intel competition.

Bulldozer architecture is so much slower than AMD's old design that the new design needs four more threads just to match the old design.

AMD compromised single-threaded performance in order to allow Bulldozer to run more threads concurrently, and that trade-off simply hasn't been worth it.

Since the benchmarks arrived, AMD's perseverance with Bulldozer is bordering on the incomprehensible. There's just no upside to the decisions AMD has made.

In its effort to add all those "cores," performance has been severely compromised. AMD faces an uphill struggle just to compete with its own old chips-let alone with Intel.

AMD needs a Bulldozer core that delivers the power efficiency and performance the company originally promised, but there's no such chip on the horizon.

http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/bulldozer-server-benchmarks-are-here-and-theyre-a-catastrophe.ars/3

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/106217-manufacturing-bombshell-amd-cancels-28nm-apus-starts-from-scratch-at-tsmc


----------



## reflex99

It's not nearly as slow as you seem to think it is.

I don't understand why you need to keep bashing the thread.

Simultaneous multitasking is the future. If it wasn't we would still be using single core processors.

The K8 architecture was almost 8 years old (even older if you count K7 which you could make an argument that K8 is an evolution of). AMD NEEDED to do something different. Althon Xp started out bad, but look what happened, a solid architecture that lasted them 8 years came out of it. Sure, first gen Zambezi products are not much of an improvement over K10.5, but they have room to improve.. You can only add so many cores, and this was fairly evident with Thuban.

AMD is on to something. First gen execution, yes it is poor, but it can and will get better.

If you hate your 8150 so much, sell it and go buy a 1090T, and you can take your whining out of our thread.

kthxbai


----------



## KarathKasun

If you look at the FX-8150 vs 1100T it trades blows in FPU performance... While having a physical FPU disadvantage of 2 units, -33%. Goes to show how much work they put into the throughput of the 4 FPU's on the FX-8 series.


----------



## pvt.joker

here's my validation. sign me up!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111733


Updated cpu-z validation from 1.58.7


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Does anyone know if there is a way to tell what cores are in what module? If so how and setup is like cores 1&2 or 3&4 and so on share one module, is there a way to disable one core? My bios only allows me to disable cores 1&2 or 3&4 together. I cannot disable just core 1 or core 2 and so on. I would like to see what I can overclock to and performance I can get with one core enabled in each module. Can this be done? I would think that cores 1&2 share a module so basically my bios only allows me to disable one module rather than 1 core. Dont know for sure. Anyone have any ideas?

I would like to have 1 core in each module only active.

Another question too, if you disable 4 cores on 8 core chip, do you have to cut voltage in half or does it not work like that?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## reflex99

it should be

0,1 (module one)
2,3
4,5
6,7

like that


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to tell what cores are in what module? If so how and setup is like cores 1&2 or 3&4 and so on share one module, is there a way to disable one core? My bios only allows me to disable cores 1&2 or 3&4 together. I cannot disable just core 1 or core 2 and so on. I would like to see what I can overclock to and performance I can get with one core enabled in each module. Can this be done? I would think that cores 1&2 share a module so basically my bios only allows me to disable one module rather than 1 core. Dont know for sure. Anyone have any ideas?
> I would like to have 1 core in each module only active.
> Another question too, if you disable 4 cores on 8 core chip, do you have to cut voltage in half or does it not work like that?
> Thanks for the help.


Use BIOS 9920 so you can disable 1 core per module.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Why is the FX-6100 showing up as a FX-6110 in CPU-Z?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Use BIOS 9920 so you can disable 1 core per module.


Thats what I have 9920, didnt notice that. Is it in core disable next to cpu unlock?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Do I leave voltage alone when disabling cores or do I decrease accordingly?


----------



## reflex99

you can if you want.....

it isn't going to hurt it.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> it should be
> 0,1 (module one)
> 2,3
> 4,5
> 6,7
> like that


AOD says
0-1
2-3
4-5
6-7

make modules

windows does not see the same
modules made up in Taskmanger are
0-4
1-3
2-5
3-7

no idea why. also not i'm vista 64 bit
lol I'm lazy


----------



## Djmatrix32

Just ordered a FX-4100 today from Amazon looking forward to joining!


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Just ordered a FX-4100 today from Amazon looking forward to joining!


PRE-WELCOME TO THE CLUB!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Why is the FX-6100 showing up as a FX-6110 in CPU-Z?


are you using 1.58.7 or 1.58?

1.58 doesn't read zambezi correctly


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> are you using 1.58.7 or 1.58?
> 1.58 doesn't read zambezi correctly


Where do you get 1.58.7? I only see 1.58


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> Where do you get 1.58.7? I only see 1.58


Yeah, I only found 1.58 in the download section, apparently 1.58.7 is in the CPUID review kit for Bulldozer..
ftp://ftp.cpuid.com/misc/CPUID_AMD_FX_Reviewer_Kit.zip


----------



## axipher

You can find 1.59 here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/138137/cpu-z/140_20#post_15750081


----------



## majinsoftware

Finally got a beta bios for my 990FXA-UD3 F6d.
Now has support for disabling cores or 1 core per module.
And support for Disabling APM with out doing AOD trick.

But it has taken a few steeps back from F5.
Voltage now has a little bit of creep.
The voltage creep it starts at 1.38v where I set it, 5mins in to prime it jumps up to 1.41v. 30mins into prime it jumps up to 1.44v. A hour into prime 1.46v. Then it just goes between 1.44 - 1.46v.
And I cant overclock as high anymore, Core 7 fails straight away now where it use to be stable so had to go 50mhz lower to get it stable.
Im going to take a guess its to do with the voltage. It use to jump straight up to 1.41v as soon as there was load but now theres a 5min delay.

I can settle for 50mhz lower for now since at least it means I dont have to do the AOD trick every restart.


----------



## axipher

5.04 GHz CPU-z Validation for you fine folks here:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111753


----------



## majinsoftware

Here is mine as well if any ones missed it so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108330


----------



## axipher

@majinsoftware:

What voltage did you set in the BIOS, I had to set 1.52 on the CPU, 1.25 on the CPU-NB and 1.52 on the RAM, and it didn't budge under load. And nice memory speed, what memory are you running? I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws X F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-28


----------



## IOSEFINI

Struggling to hit 5GHz on my 8120, P95 stable. My CH V shuts itself down after 10 min(PSU to blame?), all cores were stable. Temps were like 50'C for cores, 60'C for CPU.
What you guys think about the shutdown?
This is my highest OC


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I will point you to these two results,
> I3-2100 @ 3.1Ghz ($124 at newegg) http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1660904
> My FX-4100 @ 4.5Ghz ($119 at newegg) http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2195566
> *edit
> My FX-4100 @ 4.8Ghz http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2219071
> ~20% faster than the I3 setup on the CPU test
> ~25% faster than the I3 setup on the full CPU + GPU test
> *edit*
> Both GTX 470's are at the same clocks. I cant testify to the overclocking of the I3, but 4.5 was a breeze on the FX-4100... Even with an early BIOS.
> FX-4100 is targeted at the I3-2xxx series and is closer to a dual core + HT anyway. Pitting it against most of the I5 series is just... useless.
> Assuming you MIGHT get a 10% oc on the I3-2100 the FX-4100 definately looks better from a gaming perspective.
> In the benches, the cpu bound items are higher on the FX. I'm not sure why the GFX score is lower on my setup, maybe driver differences. My windows install was bloated and almost dead, fixed.
> P.S. I CBA to do more tests at the moment, just reinstalled the system on a new raid array.


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1515814 phenom2 x4 965 @ 4ghz


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @majinsoftware:
> What voltage did you set in the BIOS, I had to set 1.52 on the CPU, 1.25 on the CPU-NB and 1.52 on the RAM, and it didn't budge under load. And nice memory speed, what memory are you running? I'm running G.SKILL Ripjaws X F3-14900CL9D-8GBXL 8GB 2X4GB DDR3-1866 CL9-10-9-28


http://www.overclock.net/t/1170581/indepth-bulldozer-fx-8120-overclock-to-5-02ghz-video/10#post_15742650
Details here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Struggling to hit 5GHz on my 8120, P95 stable. My CH V shuts itself down after 10 min(PSU to blame?), all cores were stable. Temps were like 50'C for cores, 60'C for CPU.
> What you guys think about the shutdown?
> This is my highest OC


Have you got a fan on your mosfets?
1000W should be more then enough. Im only running a 620W

Those are some very tight timings, What ram kit are you running?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Yes, I use a fan for MOSFETs (and one for the backside of the mobo, CPU area)
RAM is GSKILL Ripjaws X @ 2133 8-9-8-24 1.65V
http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=368


----------



## majinsoftware

Thats some very nice ram,
Have you check that the mosfets cooler is making correct contact. Would be worth pulling off and putting some new thermal compound and stretching the spring to apply more pressure.
I dont know what the quality of there cooler is but iv seen a few asus boards where the mosfets cooler was too loose.

It really sounds like your hitting some sort of safety switch off.
My old 78lmt-s2p would do that with my X6 1090T once I got above 4ghz and I really needed to beef the mosfet cooling. It would only run for 10-15mins with no error then just turn its self off.
But that was just a budget 4+1 phase board.

Otherwise if you have the time it might be worth trying your Seasonic Gold X750 in it. That should be able to handle it fine.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1515814 phenom2 x4 965 @ 4ghz


Higher gpu clock, phenom is at 4.3 not 4ghz, etc etc etc. Thats kinda like me saying, "Oh, my cpu at 5Ghz dominates yours at XYZ Ghz" Failing to mention that by 5 Ghz I mean 5.5 Ghz.

Does Phenom have better IPC than BD, yes. We all know that.
Is the FX-4100 the better buy at the moment, no.
Will it be better down the line due to new instruction sets and future app compatibility, yes.

Still want to see how BD fares in Cinebench with AVX / FMAC, assuming someone fools Cinebench into using AVX on non Intel CPU's.


----------



## zvonexp

And my new FX 8120

I want enter in club

ZvoneXp - FX 8120

Cpu-Z

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2112983


----------



## moonmanas

Hi I have the FX4100 arriving tomorrow putting it on my sig board, couple of questions the second level data cache in registry is at 2048(4x512) for the 955 cpu, should I set this for 4096 (2x2048) shut down the pc change cpu from the 955 to the FX4100 then restart windows? Or set it to 0 then restart etc?

Secondly the large system cache I set at 1 for the 955 should I up that to 2 for the FX4100?

Thanks


----------



## reflex99

I have no idea what any of that means^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> And my new FX 8120
> I want enter in club
> ZvoneXp - FX 8120
> Cpu-Z
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2112983


how long is it going to take for people to understand the format....

sigh


----------



## Djmatrix32

Is the FX-4100 I ordered going to blow my Sig board?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Is the FX-4100 I ordered going to blow my Sig board?


No, dont worry.
I have that boards lil brother(mATX one) and runs an OCed 955


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Hi I have the FX4100 arriving tomorrow putting it on my sig board, couple of questions the second level data cache in registry is at 2048(4x512) for the 955 cpu, should I set this for 4096 (2x2048) shut down the pc change cpu from the 955 to the FX4100 then restart windows? Or set it to 0 then restart etc?
> Secondly the large system cache I set at 1 for the 955 should I up that to 2 for the FX4100?
> Thanks


You shouldn't have to do anything, I had no idea those values were even stored in the registry but in any case they should be automatically updated when you chuck in your new CPU, and even if they're not there still shouldn't be any harm - I personally would actually not change any values in the registry unless I'm absolutely certain I know what they do.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Is the FX-4100 I ordered going to blow my Sig board?


no
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> No, dont worry.
> I have that boards lil brother(mATX one) and runs an OCed 955


not really a good metric since there are people that are running 4GHz 1090T's in 870A-G45s, that haven't failed

yet


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> No, dont worry.
> I have that boards lil brother(mATX one) and runs an OCed 955


I am sure I will be fine as long as I don't overclock on the 4+1 phase.


----------



## reflex99

ASRock has been using relatively high rated transistors lately.

If you are willing to take off the heatsink and snap a good picture of the Mosfets, i could look them up for you.

also, for those on the fence, FRY's is having a sale on the FX-6100

http://images.frys.com/art/facebook/newspaperads/111123_bfads/OCR/FRYS_OCR_THUR_CC_112411.jpg

$100!

I might have to go pick one up.


----------



## NickSim86

$99 + 20% off AMD motherboard with purchase.

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> I am sure I will be fine as long as I don't overclock on the 4+1 phase.


You can OC.
BTW, I use to cool the VRMs (80-92mm fan), even if its 8+2 phase


----------



## headmixer

Hi All,

Well, I just committed.

Just ordered a FX 8150 from the EGG.









Paid too much, of course.









By chance I checked to see if they were in stock, and they were. Waaaaaaat!!


----------



## unity100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Hi All,
> Well, I just committed.
> Just ordered a FX 8150 from the EGG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paid too much, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By chance I checked to see if they were in stock, and they were. Waaaaaaat!!


newegg is constantly sold out on 8150s. how did you order ?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unity100*
> 
> newegg is constantly sold out on 8150s. how did you order ?


They are still in stock as of 8:30PM EST


----------



## majinsoftware

Here is a video of power useage running my 8120 on a overclock and voltage any one should be able to get.
4.6ghz @ 1.46v with my gfx card full load as well (6850 [email protected], [email protected])

My screen and modem are plugged into the same jack so subtract 58W from the reading since thats what the meter reads with the PC unplugged and the screen plugged into my laptop.

So its pulling around 510W at the wall with gfx and cpu @ full load which isnt too bad.
What were the reviews saying again 550W at 4.6ghz with no gfx load, Which I call BS since with out the gfx card under load it was only pulling 371w before subtracting the screen and modem power useage. And idle power usage is between 164-176w before subtracting the screen and modem.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/47155-amd-bulldozer-fx-8150-processor-review-20.html


----------



## danimal101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> Will be locking up with APM disabled because its not throttling the cores to 2.8ghz every few ms so you would need more voltage to stablise it at the full speed. I wouldnt leave it with one core erroring tho since over time it will cause that core to get even worse.
> 88-98% sounds more like the program isnt taking advantage of all the cores at full speed. Or it could be but something else is bottle necking (maybe hdd) If APM was playing up it would show 98-100% the whole time since 100% of 2.8ghz is still 100%. And then it would be dropping to 98% when it throttles back to full speed and takes a moment register the useage.
> Defantly get a better cooler,
> Personally Id recommend at least a antec 920 since you can get very good results from that in its stock form and it should last you longer then the cpu.


OK

I purchased a cooler master Hyper 212 Evo.my load temps under prime 95 went from 49 degrees celcious ( I believe core # 4 touched 50 degrees for a split second and failed the test ) to a rock solid 28 degrees celcius under load.

Core # 4 is no longer failing prime 95.

so all I have done so far to over clock is set the multiplier to 20 and buy the cooler master 212 Evo.

Going to see what i can do now. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## danimal101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a video of power useage running my 8120 on a overclock and voltage any one should be able to get.
> 4.6ghz @ 1.46v with my gfx card full load as well (6850 [email protected], [email protected])
> My screen and modem are plugged into the same jack so subtract 58W from the reading since thats what the meter reads with the PC unplugged and the screen plugged into my laptop.
> So its pulling around 510W at the wall with gfx and cpu @ full load which isnt too bad.
> What were the reviews saying again 550W at 4.6ghz with no gfx load, Which I call BS since with out the gfx card under load it was only pulling 371w before subtracting the screen and modem power useage. And idle power usage is between 164-176w before subtracting the screen and modem.
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/47155-amd-bulldozer-fx-8150-processor-review-20.html


Maybe you just have a quality power supply.

What are you running for a power supply?


----------



## danimal101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimal101*
> 
> OK
> I purchased a cooler master Hyper 212 Evo.my load temps under prime 95 went from 49 degrees celcious ( I believe core # 4 touched 50 degrees for a split second and failed the test ) to a rock solid 28 degrees celcius under load.
> Core # 4 is no longer failing prime 95.
> so all I have done so far to over clock is set the multiplier to 20 and buy the cooler master 212 Evo.
> Going to see what i can do now. I'm pretty excited.


Also the core fluctuation is gone and the CPU is no longer throttling


----------



## samin62

thinking of getting a 8120, you think I would benefit? main reason for me is windows 8 performance increase and also running my memory at 1866 stable.


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danimal101*
> 
> Maybe you just have a quality power supply.
> What are you running for a power supply?


Antec eco 620W, The reviewers PSU is way better then mine so if anything they should be getting better results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> thinking of getting a 8120, you think I would benefit? main reason for me is windows 8 performance increase and also running my memory at 1866 stable.


Would be a good upgrade over your 1055t if youll be overclocking the 8120. If your just leaving it stock speeds then there isnt much advantage and it would be better to wait for more revisions and bugs to be worked out.


----------



## bmgjet

Can you update mine,
BMGJET - FX 8120 (5ghz) - Gigabyte GA 990FXA UD3 (bios F6c) - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108330


----------



## Jared2608

Stupid Rand/Dollar exchange is going to play havoc with my rig price!! When I first priced it earlier this month, it was at R7.40/1$, it's sunk all the way to R8.50/$1, that'll add a cool thousand Rand to the price if I am unlucky enough to get parts from the new shipment...Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Can you update mine,
> BMGJET - FX 8120 (5ghz) - Gigabyte GA 990FXA UD3 (bios F6c) - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108330


Nice overclock


----------



## Jared2608

5GHZ at 1.488 is very good!!!!!


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> 5GHZ at 1.488 is very good!!!!!


stable?


----------



## Jared2608

Good question?


----------



## moonmanas

Win8 V Win7 Maxxmem test 955 @3.6 nb 2600, BD FX4100 3.6 nb @ 2600. Fresh install of win8 on c300, old fully loaded used system disk for win7...if it means anything to anyone lol


----------



## moonmanas

Restart time between the two grrrr the bd is same as my barracuda hdd! and I have tweaked win8 for speed, win8 on the 955 restart gets 32 seconds seems to mean BD has added 4 seconds on to that


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Let me know when you get your FX.

I have an 8120 and I have noticed that the lower the VID stock voltage the less it performs in most cases. My VID is 1.325 and I am able to overclock to 4.94GHz and stabalize. I have received two other 8120's in the last month as well. They both had lower VID's. The lower VID chip I could not overclock to more than 4.5Ghz. I have mentioned to others as well and have noticed that in most cases the chips with the higher VID are able to perform better and overclock higher and stay cooler.

When you receive your new chip, let me know what the VID is on it and how much you're able to overclock. I would like to see if these chips are similar. Most average 8150's should be able to overclock to 5.0-5.2Ghz on water.

Do you know when your supposed to get it?

Im interested in how the new batch of 8150's do.

Keep me updated. Thanks


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Let me know when you get your FX.
> I have an 8120 and I have noticed that the lower the VID stock voltage the less it performs in most cases. My VID is 1.325 and I am able to overclock to 4.94GHz and stabalize. I have received two other 8120's in the last month as well. They both had lower VID's. The lower VID chip I could not overclock to more than 4.5Ghz. I have mentioned to others as well and have noticed that in most cases the chips with the higher VID are able to perform better and overclock higher and stay cooler.
> When you receive your new chip, let me know what the VID is on it and how much you're able to overclock. I would like to see if these chips are similar. Most average 8150's should be able to overclock to 5.0-5.2Ghz on water.
> Do you know when your supposed to get it?
> Im interested in how the new batch of 8150's do.
> Keep me updated. Thanks


I'll update tonight for you, I believe my stock VID was 1.35 and I can get 4.75 Prime95 Stable, and I can get 4.96 Cinebench 11.5 Stable, and 5.04 CPU-Z validation. I'll check tonight for you though.


----------



## zvonexp

And my results are like yours on 5.04 just validation ( on air, water didnt tryed ) about 4.7 or 4.8 normaly works and pass few hours in OCCT... Do u have problem in AMD Over Drive when put Voltage on 1.48 i just get some lines and pc rebooted


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> And my results are like yours on 5.04 just validation ( on air, water didnt tryed ) about 4.7 or 4.8 normaly works and pass few hours in OCCT... Do u have problem in AMD Over Drive when put Voltage on 1.48 i just get some lines and pc rebooted


Nope, I've only ever had my VRM's throttle me back to 1.7 GHz before I added some VRM cooling, now I just get hard restarts, I don't even know what a BSOD looks like anymore.

As for AOD, I only used it ti disable Turbo, but the recent BIOS update fixed that for me so I uninstalled AOD.


----------



## Buckaroo

Best stable overclock i can get is with my MSI 890FX board, The Gigabyte 990X can get 4.5Ghz but very unstable.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckaroo*
> 
> Best stable overclock i can get is with my MSI 890FX board, The Gigabyte 990X can get 4.5Ghz but very unstable.


You mean the 990FXA GD-65 right cause the one you got listed doesn't support FX processors. 890FXA supprts AM3 and is not AM3+. I had 990FXA GD-80 and I was able to reach 4.9GHz stable on it but I was having a lot of problems with drivers so I got a Crosshair V (4.94GHz stable) instead.

Have you tried updating the bios at all. See if msi has update to disable apm in bios. Should atleast have beta by now.
Other than that, I might try the AOD trick that. That seems to work for others. Hope I could help.

Keep me posted on 8150 performance.

Thanks


----------



## axipher

Well at all stock settings, my default VID @ 3.6 GHz is 1.275 V in Coretemp and 1.248 V in CPU-Z. Coretemp has always matched my BIOS though. Under Prime95 Load, voltage doesn't budge.

Settings:
FSB @ 200 MHz
NB: 2400 MHz @ 1.2 V
HT: 2000 MHz @ stock
RAM: 1866 MHz
Timings: 9-10-9-28-42-2T

Update, here's a list of my testing being done.

3.6 GHz -> 1.275 V @ 34 C
4.2 GHz -> 1.325 V @ 37 C
4.3 GHz -> 1.375 V @ 40 C
4.4 GHz -> 1.4125 @ 49 C


----------



## Sniffyy

Sniffy - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2115446


----------



## vtech1

i got one
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2116225


----------



## samin62

still debating if I should get the 8120 and overclock it to 4ghz. I am so lost. I wanna get either that or the 1100T. Which?

I really wanna take advantage of my 1866 memory.


----------



## icebus13

add me plz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2116322

and does anyone recommend any way to get 4.8 - 5.2 ghz out of my fx i got it to 4.8 @1.58?v but blue screens after 1 hour. i have my liquid cooling back on with some nuts and bolts. an have 2 fans pointing at the ram and cpu and the cooling fan blowing heat away.

temps

idle 22'c
power 30'c


----------



## icebus13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Asus M5A97 - Evo has a 6+2 power phase, that's probably more like what you should be looking at. It's pretty cheap too!


my gigabyte 990xa-ud3 has a 8+2 phase


----------



## patricksiglin

If you have a ud5 don't bother with the f7g bios. At least for me it locks up the system tight. I can not do anything over stock with this bios. Voltages drop like crazy. I went back to f7c which seems the best for mine. I can still only get 4.3ghz @ 1.45v though and anything above that like going for 4.4 will not go stable unless I give it 1.525v which causes it to heat up to 70c after about 20 mins.


----------



## Tweeky

An overclocked 1090T will out preform an overclocked FX-8150 in all normal desktop activity

And you will not have any trouble running your memory at 1866 MHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> still debating if I should get the 8120 and overclock it to 4ghz. I am so lost. I wanna get either that or the 1100T. Which?
> I really wanna take advantage of my 1866 memory.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> An overclocked 1090T will out preform an overclocked FX-8150 in all normal desktop activity
> And you will not have any trouble running your memory at 1866 MHz


Only if they are both overclocked to the same speed which would be stupid to do since you can get more out of a 8150 stock voltage then you can out of a 1090t at 1.5v.
Both over clocked a 81XX will win at everything except having low power useage.


----------



## Tweeky

Fx-8150 @ newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103960


----------



## Tweeky

If you overclock a FX-8150 @ 4270 and a 1090T @ 4000 then which one is better

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2490#post_15344012

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Only if they are both overclocked to the same speed which would be stupid to do since you can get more out of a 8150 stock voltage then you can out of a 1090t at 1.5v.
> Both over clocked a 81XX will win at everything except having low power useage.


----------



## KarathKasun

Umm, afaik most of the 8150 and 8120's can hit about 4600 with a good board. Been seeing lots of odd bios problems out of Gigabyte boards during this launch. My ASRock was fixed and 100% solid with only 3 BIOS releases. if someone has a FX-8120 that maxes out under 4.4Ghz they got an extremely crap chip or have a bad or buggy motherboard.


----------



## Tweeky

An 8150 will not run Prime 95 stable much over 4270mhz with air cooling, no matter how much voltage you feed it
A good air cooler is rated at 300 watts if you run a chip at 400 watts the air cooler will not keep it cool long

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Umm, afaik most of the 8150 and 8120's can hit about 4600 with a good board. Been seeing lots of odd bios problems out of Gigabyte boards during this launch. My ASRock was fixed and 100% solid with only 3 BIOS releases. if someone has a FX-8120 that maxes out under 4.4Ghz they got an extremely crap chip or have a bad or buggy motherboard.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> If you overclock a FX-8150 @ 4270 and a 1090T @ 4000 then which one is better
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2490#post_15344012
> 
> Quote:


The 8150.
From my testing and also confirmed by another members.
You need 100mhz more for it to win in the ram tests and 200mhz more for it to win in the floating point. 4270mhz is 270mhz more so it would win at every test easy provided you have a bios that works properly with disabling APM and Cool & quite and turbo core. Or you do the AOD trick.
Single thread performance needs to be 200mhz more as well to be equal.

Looks like they left APM enabled in that 3dmark results.

I get P4337 with my 8120 @ 4.2ghz and P4107 with my 1090t @ 4ghz on 3dmark 11 with my 6850.
Phyics being the biggest difference in the individual tests, With my 8120 its nearly twice that of the 1090t.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> An 8150 will not run Prime 95 stable much over 4270mhz with air cooling, no matter how much voltage you feed it
> 
> A good air cooler is rated at 300 watts if you run a chip at 400 watts the air cooler will not keep it cool long


At 4.2ghz its only pulling 240w from that wall, Thats including the whole PC. With a good air cooler you should be fine up to 4400mhz.
Feeding it more voltage doesn't stablise it if its running too hot, It just makes it hotter. Instead you need to optimize it with FSB overcloking instead of just using the multi and voltage.

Iv got mine running at 5ghz on 1.48V with a antec 620 water cooler.
It wouldnt do it with just the multi, I needed to use 250mhz FSB, 3K HT link. 2.5K NB.
At that speed it completely dusts the 1090t I upgraded from.
Its like the difference I got from a AM2 4600+ to a 1090t.

But with both at completly stock speeds or with APM enabled the 1090t is better.
The 1090t is still a good buy if you have a old motherboard with doesnt have proper support or if you have a power limit and want best performance per watt. And of course if you dont overclock.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well at all stock settings, my default VID @ 3.6 GHz is 1.275 V in Coretemp and 1.248 V in CPU-Z. Coretemp has always matched my BIOS though. Under Prime95 Load, voltage doesn't budge.
> Settings:
> FSB @ 200 MHz
> NB: 2400 MHz @ 1.2 V
> HT: 2000 MHz @ stock
> RAM: 1866 MHz
> Timings: 9-10-9-28-42-2T
> Update, here's a list of my testing being done.
> 3.6 GHz -> 1.275 V @ 34 C
> 4.2 GHz -> 1.325 V @ 37 C
> 4.3 GHz -> 1.375 V @ 40 C
> 4.4 GHz -> 1.4125 @ 49 C


I have my 8120 at 4.94GHz at 1.525v. I have taken cpu up to 1.6v so your voltage is safe up to 1.55v. The chip can definitely handle 1.525v so I would try that and see how high you can clock it. Let me know how high you get and your temps. Are you running air cooling. With water cooling I can get 4.8GHz no problem but after that I have to use cold outside air and I could usually get to 5.1Ghz stable if the temp is low enough.

Let me know if you have any questions. Your VID seems a little low for 8150. You should be able to get to at least 4.8-5.0Ghz with good air or decent water cooling.

Keep me updated on your progress.

Thanks.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

You shouldnt have to raise the voltage up until you get around 4.5Ghz or higher. If you have to raise voltage around 4.2Ghz or lower than I would replace the chip. I can get 4.5GHz with auto voltage. Going from 1.375 to 1.4125 is to much jump for just 100MHz. You should have to raise voltage to 1.4-1.45v once you get around 4.6-4.7GHz. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## KarathKasun

My power draw is probably something like this (FX-4100 @ 4.6Ghz, GTX470 @ 850Mhz & 1.1v, 4x HDD's, 12v Stereo amps)

100w MB/RAM
200w CPU
250w GPU
40w HDDs
160w Stereo AMPs

In reality, everything is probably not quite as high. At full load the power supply exhaust gets warm, but not too hot(700w Tagan PSU). Never had a PSU OCP / Temp shutdown on the computer.

Seeing as the FX-4100 uses ~75% of the power that the FX-8150 uses, its a safe bet that an FX-8150 pulls 300w at full load. This is assuming a similar quality chip etc, in reality it might get up to 330w. Gotta remember that 500w at the wall (425w actual load) includes HDD / SSD / Motherboard / Ram / Video, which can easily be 100w.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I GOT IT TODAY!

Djmatrix32 - FX-4100 - Asrock 890GX Pro3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2116920


----------



## Tweeky

thanks i will give it a try

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> At 4.2ghz its only pulling 240w from that wall, Thats including the whole PC. With a good air cooler you should be fine up to 4400mhz.
> Feeding it more voltage doesn't stablise it if its running too hot, It just makes it hotter. Instead you need to optimize it with FSB overcloking instead of just using the multi and voltage.
> Iv got mine running at 5ghz on 1.48V with a antec 620 water cooler.
> It wouldnt do it with just the multi, I needed to use 250mhz FSB, 3K HT link. 2.5K NB.
> At that speed it completely dusts the 1090t I upgraded from.
> Its like the difference I got from a AM2 4600+ to a 1090t.
> But with both at completly stock speeds or with APM enabled the 1090t is better.
> The 1090t is still a good buy if you have a old motherboard with doesnt have proper support or if you have a power limit and want best performance per watt. And of course if you dont overclock.


----------



## reflex99

wait, you are saying you were using the multiplier only 

what do you think this is? Sandy Balls.....errr Bridge?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You shouldnt have to raise the voltage up until you get around 4.5Ghz or higher. If you have to raise voltage around 4.2Ghz or lower than I would replace the chip. I can get 4.5GHz with auto voltage. Going from 1.375 to 1.4125 is to much jump for just 100MHz. You should have to raise voltage to 1.4-1.45v once you get around 4.6-4.7GHz. Let me know how it goes.


Thanks for the tip, I'm just running multiplier only for fun to see what I can get, then I'll tune using the FSB or whatever you want to call it.

I could get 4.5 at auto voltage, but it wasn't Prime95 stable, kept getting SUMOUT errors on core 7 and 8


----------



## bmgjet

New bios out for 990fxa - ud3 on gigabyte website.
F6e
But it has a bug and vcore cant be changed so its pritty useless.
F6c is still the best one to use.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> New bios out for 990fxa - ud3 on gigabyte website.
> F6e
> But it has a bug and vcore cant be changed so its pritty useless.
> F6c is still the best one to use.


sounds like what was going on with f7g for the ud5.


----------



## andydam

andydam - FX-6100 - ASUS M5A97 EVO
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2117121


----------



## Spartan805

Say it ain't so... I..... HAVE RETURNED MY FX-4100! Went to Fry's Electronics and picked up an FX-6100 for $100 then sold it on the bay.......... Good thing I ordered another from their site!!!!!! I'll Be back in a Few days


----------



## SnakePriest

Hello BD owners.can someone tell me what is max safe memory voltage for BD processors?i know that 1.5v is for Sandy Bridge but i dont know about BD....


----------



## Djmatrix32

Why does CPU-Z show FX CPUS as (ES) but with Phenom II it does not.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2116920

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013641


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Why does CPU-Z show FX CPUS as (ES) but with Phenom II it does not.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2116920
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013641


Update CPU-Z(ver. 1.59)


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakePriest*
> 
> Hello BD owners.can someone tell me what is max safe memory voltage for BD processors?i know that 1.5v is for Sandy Bridge but i dont know about BD....


AS far as I know, AMD(Thubans & Denebs at least), has no such limit. So you can run RAM @ 1.75V+ with no problem


----------



## Djmatrix32

Should I go back to the Phenom II?


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Should I go back to the Phenom II?


Do you still have your Phenom II? You could do your own comparison to see which is faster. I can't say if the FX-4100 feels faster because I haven't used one.
EDIT- I seen your validation of a PHII X4 840,which is a slightly higher binned Athlon II X4,I would assume the FX-4100 would be faster in some things.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Do you still have your Phenom II? You could do your own comparison to see which is faster. I can't say if the FX-4100 feels faster because I haven't used one.
> EDIT- I seen your validation of a PHII X4 840,which is a slightly higher binned Athlon II X4,I would assume the FX-4100 would be faster in some things.


Idk the 840 sucked but I think I need to reinstall windows hmm....


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakePriest*
> 
> Hello BD owners.can someone tell me what is max safe memory voltage for BD processors?i know that 1.5v is for Sandy Bridge but i dont know about BD....


I have seen 1.675v on 1.65 ram sticks with BD and I have gone up to 1.525v on my 1.5v Dominator GT sticks with 8120. I know that BD can also support low voltage ram like 1.1-1.2v sticks. Highest I seen on BD is 1.675v so you definitely safe up to that. Dont know about any higher than that though. Haven't really had to overvolt ram to overclock that much.

My RAM is rated 1.5v at 1866Mhz and I am running at 2000Mhz at 1.525v (9-10-9-27).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jared2608

@Icebus I know what you're saying, it's a beautiful board but for a budget gaming build with single graphics that can still OC, I don't think you can beat the M5A97-Evo.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

The Crosshair V Formula has new bios update. BIOS 9921 at http://www.mediafire.com/?rp4xb19fkjc3g66

Let me know how it works out with the BD. Does anyone know what changes were made from 9920 to 9921? Do you notive performance or stability increase from 9920 version with BD?

Please let me know if you notice any peformance or stability or compatibility increases with new bios update.

Haven't had the chance to update myself just yet but wanted to get some feedback on it first.

Please let me know if anyone notices any changes with new update.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## axipher

Just some bench marking results for you wonderful people.

CPU-z Validation

3DMark11 Scores


----------



## Tweeky

No he said it not I

I was using 20x 214 and then I tried 17x 250 cpu at 1.28 volts

If I set to 17.5x 250 it will over heat and a worker stops

If I set to 17.5 250 and bump the voltage then it just over heats

NB @2500 Ht @auto

Now I have HT @ 3000 but no difference it still over heats running prime 95

Ram set to 2000mhz 7-9-7-24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> wait, you are saying you were using the multiplier only
> what do you think this is? Sandy Balls.....errr Bridge?


----------



## Jared2608

Aren't they supposed to be overclockable with multiplier only??


----------



## Tweeky

yes

but the best overclocking will come from a combination of settings
99 just making fun because my 1090T is a better chip than my FX-8150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Aren't they supposed to be overclockable with multiplier only??


----------



## axipher

Overclock update, this is what I've decided to stay on for 24/7 overclock:

CPU-z Validation

3DMark11 Score

CineBench11.5 7.43

MaxxMem 11.73 GB/s @ 57.5 ns


----------



## Djmatrix32

The cinebench was 2.95 for my Fx- 4100 and my 840 was 3.43


----------



## KarathKasun

FX-4100 gets the short end of the stick on FPU power compared to the quad core phenoms. It seems to perform somewhere between an x2 and an x4 in terms of floating point math.


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Aren't they supposed to be overclockable with multiplier only??


If I turned up the Multi it is not the same as combo of both.... check it out I scored 3.18pts on R11.5 @ 5.0GHz, just multi. I then did a combo of FSB/MULTI and check out the results....


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Is the FX-4100 I ordered going to blow my Sig board?


lol..no..not at all it'll be fine..lol


----------



## KarathKasun

Spartan, did you oc with just cpu multiplier, or did you oc cpu and nb multipliers simultaneously before changing the bus speed?


----------



## FtW 420

Well, I only get to be a temporary owner, but here's what I got

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118662


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Well, I only get to be a temporary owner, but here's what I got
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118662


Yeah I was watching you guys today. Great job on the overclock.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> yes
> but the best overclocking will come from a combination of settings
> 
> 99 just making fun because my 1090T is a better chip than my FX-8150


when you answered "ok i'll try that" I had assumed that you meant you had been overclocking with the multiplier only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Well, I only get to be a temporary owner, but here's what I got
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118662
> [IMffffG]http://i775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/FtW_420OC/7420.jpg[/ffIMG]


added even tough you didn't follow the format.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> when you answered "ok i'll try that" I had assumed that you meant you had been overclocking with the multiplier only.
> added even tough you didn't follow the format.


Makes me feel special I fallowed the format. :3


----------



## DevilDriver

DevilDriver- FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118737

Did the fry's black friday sale. $99 for the cpu and 20% off the mobo


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Spartan, did you oc with just cpu multiplier, or did you oc cpu and nb multipliers simultaneously before changing the bus speed?


NB was set to auto along with the HT link. I did disable the Turbo Core from AOD. It ran hot!!!!!!


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> DevilDriver- FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118737
> Did the fry's black friday sale. $99 for the cpu and 20% off the mobo


Can you run cinebench 11.5 with that OC on the fx6100?


----------



## icebus13

add me plz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2116322

*AMD FX Club*


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> Can you run cinebench 11.5 with that OC on the fx6100?


Yea, already have many times I get 5.67


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> DevilDriver- FX-6100 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118737
> Did the fry's black friday sale. $99 for the cpu and 20% off the mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run cinebench 11.5 with that OC on the fx6100?
Click to expand...

I know at 4.74ghz I did 5.72 on cinebench on my 6100.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

CInebench Score - 8.12 @ 5.02Ghz, 1.55v, 20.0x250MHz, FX-8120


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

5.72 is actually pretty good for a v six at 4.74Ghz.

Try to get over 4.8Ghz. Jump voltage up to 1.525v and you should be good up to 4.9-5.0v.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## bmgjet

8.22 @ 5ghz on 1.488v
250X20
2500 nb
3000 ht
2000 ram 9,11,9,28,50


----------



## jagz

Can any of you with a Kill-A-Watt or some form of Wattage monitoring, Add your results to the Real World Power Usage (User submitted) Thread?

Currently I'm the only AMD on there, Would be great to see what BD's REALLY pulling and with what OC's.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

With my FX-6100 I got 5.81 on Cinebench @ 4.72Ghz and 6.04 @ 4.9Ghz

I just got the asus AI suite to finally install on my computer. Finally can really get crackin with it since I don't have to reboot every time I tweak anything









Also I just ordered a Kill-a-Watt, so it should be in sometime this week, although I have a feeling my power bill is going to be higher for the month of november


----------



## mrinfinit3

MrInfinit3 - FX8120
CPU-z Link:
@ 4.63Ghx +2950Mhz HT=
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2119495


@5.14Ghz Auto HT/NB
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2089067


Screenshot:


----------



## drufause

Have any of you new owners reported any stepping higher than 2?


----------



## el gappo

El Gappo - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118586


----------



## samin62

ordered my FX 8120, coming in a week. Combining it with coolermaster v6 GT and need overclocking advice. I wanna go to 4 ghz.

I am new to this


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> El Gappo - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118586


I don't think its legit


----------



## el gappo

Well, it was all on video







http://www.overclock.net/t/1118811/benchmark-editor-bulldozer-benchoff-win-a-bulldozer-setup


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Well, it was all on video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1118811/benchmark-editor-bulldozer-benchoff-win-a-bulldozer-setup


Oh I saw it, nice work btw









I don't think I could do LN2 cooling because I know at some point I'd grab the wrong mug, and have a nice sip of ln2 instead coffee


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> El Gappo - FX-8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2118586
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think its legit
Click to expand...

yeah its legit I watched it live.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> ordered my FX 8120, coming in a week. Combining it with coolermaster v6 GT and need overclocking advice. I wanna go to 4 ghz.
> I am new to this


Let us know how your temps are with the V6 GT. I have the V8 and right now at idle @3.4 on all cores I am at 93f.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> I don't think its legit


It's on 2 cores. I think it is legit.


----------



## KarathKasun

@ spartan

I got great results by bumping both cpu-nb and core multipliers and skipping the bus. Tried bus+multiplier and couldnt get anything different than multipliers only, other than lower memory speeds.

Running 12x cpu_nb and 23x cpu 1.45v at the moment.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> I don't think its legit


:







: it's legit..btw.. i noticed da rams was @ 1440


----------



## Lifeshield

I got a FX4100 for another system and when I run it through Prime95 the clock speed fluctuates from 3.4ghz-3.6ghz at stock under 100% load. How do I get it to stablise it's stock clock speed at 100% load?


----------



## reflex99

how come gappo can post correctly now

but cannot post correctly the first time

impossibru!


----------



## m0bius

m0bius - FX8120 - Crosshair V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120322


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> how come gappo can post correctly now
> but cannot post correctly the first time
> impossibru!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Also I just ordered a Kill-a-Watt, so it should be in sometime this week, although I have a feeling my power bill is going to be higher for the month of november


Awesome, looking fowards to the results. My post again so more people see:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Can any of you with a Kill-A-Watt or some form of Wattage monitoring, Add your results to the Real World Power Usage (User submitted) Thread?
> Currently I'm the only AMD on there, Would be great to see what BD's REALLY pulling and with what OC's.


----------



## Djmatrix32

56 members almost to a 100! :3


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

It will be easy to overclock to 4.0GHz with 8120 on your cooler. You shouldnt have any problems getting up to 4.4GHz.

El gappo is ligit. It was recorded and streemed live while he achieved this frequency. Welcome!

Gappo, what did you have to take the voltage up to get that overclock? I have taken mine up to 1.64v on water and its still runnin strong. I usually use mine at 4.9GHz at 1.525v but in order to reach 5.0GHz the voltage goes up to 1.58v to become stable. Did you run into the same kind of a problem?

Let me know how the new chip works out for you.

Thanks


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I got a FX4100 for another system and when I run it through Prime95 the clock speed fluctuates from 3.4ghz-3.6ghz at stock under 100% load. How do I get it to stablise it's stock clock speed at 100% load?


So no answers for this question?


----------



## Buckaroo

Buckaroo - FX-8120 - MSI 890FXA-GD65
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2114895

Please add me, thanks.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lifeshield View Post
> 
> I got a FX4100 for another system and when I run it through Prime95 the clock speed fluctuates from 3.4ghz-3.6ghz at stock under 100% load. How do I get it to stablise it's stock clock speed at 100% load?
> 
> So no answers for this question?


Disable APM in the BIOS. It throttles the cpu if it exceeds its TDP. You may require a BIOS upgrade to get this option.


----------



## DevilDriver

I'm slowly working my way through this thread, so excuse me if this is answered and I haven't read it yet.
I found the spec sheet from AMD that says 71* is the safe temp for the FX-6100 but it doesn't mention voltage.
Has it been concluded that 1.5v vcore or less is acceptable for all FX processors?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I got a FX4100 for another system and when I run it through Prime95 the clock speed fluctuates from 3.4ghz-3.6ghz at stock under 100% load. How do I get it to stablise it's stock clock speed at 100% load?
> 
> 
> 
> So no answers for this question?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I'm slowly working my way through this thread, so excuse me if this is answered and I haven't read it yet.
> I found the spec sheet from AMD that says 71* is the safe temp for the FX-6100 but it doesn't mention voltage.
> Has it been concluded that 1.5v vcore or less is acceptable for all FX processors?


I think up to 1.55v. I can not go past 1.5v with my current cooler.


----------



## bmgjet

Most electronics are safe to take 20% more power.
This for a bulldozer would be off your stock vid.
1.28 = 1.53
1.32 = 1.58


----------



## ikem

when i get my 8150 from pizza or ftw, ill post a cpuz


----------



## Sathirian

Hey there, new Bulldozer owner here. I just got a FX6100, and I am in the middle of returning it unless I can get a nice OC on it. I've been trying, but I can't get it to boot with 4.0GHz on core and 2.6GHz on NB, or any OC for that matter. I would appreciate ff someone with a Gigabyte board can tell me which settings to change in the BIOS, coming from an Intel person I have no idea what I am doing.

Thanks

Rig in my sig.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sathirian*
> 
> Hey there, new Bulldozer owner here. I just got a FX6100, and I am in the middle of returning it unless I can get a nice OC on it. I've been trying, but I can't get it to boot with 4.0GHz on core and 2.6GHz on NB, or any OC for that matter. I would appreciate ff someone with a Gigabyte board can tell me which settings to change in the BIOS, coming from an Intel person I have no idea what I am doing.
> Thanks
> Rig in my sig.


Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 needs bios F6c or F6d.
F6e on there website disables vcore adjustments and a few other overclocking stuff isnt working on it.

2.6ghz NB is too higher, Above 2.5ghz loses performance from micro errors. For 2.5ghz you need about 1.25 nb voltage and 1.3 cpu-nb voltage.
Raise the ht link to around 2.8-2.9ghz will need 1.3v on the ht.

Here is the F6c bios
http://www.mediafire.com/?bod46xk0348pkr7

F5 bios doesnt work with bulldozer properly.

Also disable APM, and all the power saving features.


----------



## Sathirian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 needs bios F6c or F6d.
> F6e on there website disables vcore adjustments and a few other overclocking stuff isnt working on it.
> 2.6ghz NB is too higher, Above 2.5ghz loses performance from micro errors. For 2.5ghz you need about 1.25 nb voltage and 1.3 cpu-nb voltage.
> Raise the ht link to around 2.8-2.9ghz will need 1.3v on the ht.
> Here is the F6c bios
> http://www.mediafire.com/?bod46xk0348pkr7
> F5 bios doesnt work with bulldozer properly.
> Also disable APM, and all the power saving features.


What voltage should I start with for 4GHz and 2.2GHz on the NB?
Sorry for the stupid questions, first timer here on the AMD side.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> It will be easy to overclock to 4.0GHz with 8120 on your cooler. You shouldnt have any problems getting up to 4.4GHz.
> El gappo is ligit. It was recorded and streemed live while he achieved this frequency. Welcome!
> Gappo, what did you have to take the voltage up to get that overclock? I have taken mine up to 1.64v on water and its still runnin strong. I usually use mine at 4.9GHz at 1.525v but in order to reach 5.0GHz the voltage goes up to 1.58v to become stable. Did you run into the same kind of a problem?
> Let me know how the new chip works out for you.
> Thanks


In your BIOS are you setting your LLC on the CPU and CPU/NB to Extreme? How about the Current Capacity(Auto, 110, 120,130%)


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sathirian*
> 
> What voltage should I start with for 4GHz and 2.2GHz on the NB?
> Sorry for the stupid questions, first timer here on the AMD side.


Should do 4ghz on stock vcore, Or if you have a low vid chip 1.32v then should do 4.5ghz on 1.40v and 5ghz some where around 1.48-1.50v
2.2ghz NB is stock nb isnt it? should do that 1.15v nb

Also once you get up to 4ghz you need to start bumping the cpu-nb voltage up. I just keep it once voltage steep below the vcore tho for stability and since it only makes 1c difference having it at 1.25v vs 1.3v.

Work with the multiplyer first to find the max you can.
Then set it back to stock and find the max FSB.
Then work with both to get the best bench marks.

The FSB overclocking gets you more performance then the multi as long as you keep the NB around 2.5 and the HT around 2.8 - 2.9ghz
3ghz on the ht makes it faster in cine-bench but slower at floating point and encryption which is where the bulldozers are lacking behind phenom 2, so its best to keep those up at the expense of what bulldozers are good at.


----------



## Sathirian

I am not getting the option to change my VCore, all I get is add 0.xxx volts. This causes my voltage to jump from the 1.42 I put to 1.47 making my CPU 80C with the Hyper N520.


----------



## bmgjet

Thats normal, The beta bios have extreme LLC enabled but dont give you a option to change it back to high like the F5 bios had enabled.
You can use a bios editor to unhide the LLC option but changing it doesnt have any effect but atleast it looks promising for it being added in the future.

Max core temp for the 4100 is 71c and 70c for the 6100, But you dont want the socket temp going to much higher.

You can use the F5 bios but then you need to do the AOD trick every time you boot windows to disable APM.
Gigabyte are being really slack with bios updates for the UD3, They fix one thing and break 2 others.


----------



## Sathirian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Thats normal, The beta bios have extreme LLC enabled but dont give you a option to change it back to high like the F5 bios had enabled.
> You can use a bios editor to unhide the LLC option but changing it doesnt have any effect but atleast it looks promising for it being added in the future.
> Max core temp for the 4100 is 71c and 70c for the 6100, But you dont want the socket temp going to much higher.
> You can use the F5 bios but then you need to do the AOD trick every time you boot windows to disable APM.
> Gigabyte are being really slack with bios updates for the UD3, They fix one thing and break 2 others.


Voltage is jumping to 1.5V +. Is there an option that allows it to go up by itself in the BIOS, because I am not seeing it.


----------



## bmgjet

The option that makes it go up by its self is LLC, The option for it is hidden and you need to use a bios editor to unhide it.
Even when its un-hidden it doesn't seem to work changing it.

But with it unhidden the F5 is set to "high" and the F6 ones are set to "extreme"

With the F5 bios I could get 5ghz on my 8120 with 1.488v since voltage didnt move around. But I had to do the AOD trick to disable APM.
On the F6c I had to go for 4.95ghz and 1.42v since under load it goes up to 1.482 and wasnt stable at 5ghz.
Running 1.46 or 1.48 took the voltage higher then I feel safe with the F6c bios.

So its a bios problem and gigabyte are being slack, Iv been emailing them for the whole time Iv owned this motherboard and they just keep passing me around different departments. Like another user has reported on here.


----------



## reflex99

I'd say asus and ASRock has the most solid bios support right now. Biostar is probably fine aswell, although I don;'t have anyone to confirm this.

Gigabyte and MSI seems to be having some funkyness


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I'd say asus and ASRock has the most solid bios support right now. Biostar is probably fine aswell, although I don;'t have anyone to confirm this.
> 
> Gigabyte and MSI seems to be having some funkyness


+1

Well I had Prime95, IBT, OCCT, 3DMark11 and 3DMark06, BF3, SC2 all stable at 4.680 @ 1.46125, but 1 minute into folding and CRASH!!!! So upped the voltage to 1.475 and perfectly stable now with max temp of 53 under stress and 48 when folding on 8 cores.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> So no answers for this question?


Get latest bios update or try the AOD trick. It sounds like your APM is enabled. You need to disable it.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sathirian*
> 
> Voltage is jumping to 1.5V +. Is there an option that allows it to go up by itself in the BIOS, because I am not seeing it.


I know on the crosshair v board that the option that controls that is "the load line calibration". I dont know if called the same in your bios but yes there should be a bios option that allows this. It does then when cpu underload it supplies extra voltage for stability. Like I said the name in asus board is load line calibration. Look for something similar.

Hope I could help.


----------



## axipher

Quick question for all you people adjusting voltages.

When you set your voltage in your BIOS, which program properly reports that voltage?

For my setting 1.475 V in BIOS yields the following:

BIOS: 1.475 V
CoreTemp: 1.475 V
CPU-z: 1.424 V
HWMonitor: 1.42-1.45 V Fluctuating

These are all under Prime95


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quick question for all you people adjusting voltages.
> When you set your voltage in your BIOS, which program properly reports that voltage?
> For my setting 1.475 V in BIOS yields the following:
> BIOS: 1.475 V
> CoreTemp: 1.475 V
> CPU-z: 1.424 V
> HWMonitor: 1.42-1.45 V Fluctuating
> These are all under Prime95


Hardware Monitor is a pretty accurate with voltages mostly within +- .005 volts. Id say that it probably jumps to 1.49-1.495v when under load.

Hope I could help


----------



## axipher

I've always thought HWMonitor was the best too, but HWMonitor and CPU-z both show different values each that are lower then BIOS voltage :S

Maybe once the mini folding competition is over I'll break out the DMM


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quick question for all you people adjusting voltages.
> When you set your voltage in your BIOS, which program properly reports that voltage?
> For my setting 1.475 V in BIOS yields the following:
> BIOS: 1.475 V
> CoreTemp: 1.475 V
> CPU-z: 1.424 V
> HWMonitor: 1.42-1.45 V Fluctuating
> These are all under Prime95


Iv found all of them are rubbish including the Bios.
With my 990fxa-ud3 bios reads 0.01 higher then a multimeter reads.
Coretemp is the same as bios, CPU-Z is lower the coretemp and multimeter.
HWMonitor reads correct at idle but underload it reads 0.04v higher then the multimeter.

So get your correct reading with a multimeter then figure out what offset it is to your favorite program.


----------



## axipher

That might be my solution, that will be my project for next weekend







Anyone know off-hand where the voltage test points are on the Fatal1ty 990FX?


----------



## patricksiglin




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*


Nice! What CPU and CPU-NB voltages are you at?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What CPU and CPU-NB voltages are you at?
Click to expand...

This is with just multi but mine has to have 1.55v for 4.8ghz. and this is not stable or I can't really test it as I think the temps are going way up. I am still try to see what TMPIN2 on Hardware monitor is on a giga-ud5 board. If this is the cpu then it is getting really hot when trying to stress test with prime.


----------



## axipher

Maybe your VRM's, Bulldozer really pushes mine, I had to add cooling to mine because they were getting so hot.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> This is with just multi but mine has to have 1.55v for 4.8ghz. and this is not stable or I can't really test it as I think the temps are going way up. I am still try to see what TMPIN2 on Hardware monitor is on a giga-ud5 board. If this is the cpu then it is getting really hot when trying to stress test with prime.


Defiantly use the FSB and give the NB and HT link a overclock.
I picked up 0.44 points going from multi only to FSB overclock with NB/HT overclock when I was playing around with settings at 4.50ghz.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Maybe your VRM's, Bulldozer really pushes mine, I had to add cooling to mine because they were getting so hot.


I think tmpin0 is NB 1 is CPU and 2 is VRM. But not 100% sure on that. If it is the VRM at 1.5 it gets to 72c. My cores show a max of 56c but not sure how accurate those readings are with this chip.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> This is with just multi but mine has to have 1.55v for 4.8ghz. and this is not stable or I can't really test it as I think the temps are going way up. I am still try to see what TMPIN2 on Hardware monitor is on a giga-ud5 board. If this is the cpu then it is getting really hot when trying to stress test with prime.
> 
> 
> 
> Defiantly use the FSB and give the NB and HT link a overclock.
> I picked up 0.44 points going from multi only to FSB overclock with NB/HT overclock when I was playing around with settings at 4.50ghz.
Click to expand...

makes absolutely no difference on mine. Any combo I am getting basically the same results.


----------



## bmgjet

For my UD3
TMPIN0 = NB (never goes over 40C)
TMPIN1 = Mosfets (never goes over 50C)
TMPIN2 = Socket. (never goes over 65C)

Iv got a 120mm fan that blows on the Mosfets and NB tho.
Also my motherboard has a sensor glitch, It will some times say max temp for any of the TMPIN's as one of these 255/125/80c And it always keeps adding random fans in. If I leave it on over night in the morning HWMonitor will be listing 8 fans when I only have 2 hooked up to the mother board. Iv got no idea where its getting there speed readings from but they will just be random numbers.


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I got a FX4100 for another system and when I run it through Prime95 the clock speed fluctuates from 3.4ghz-3.6ghz at stock under 100% load. How do I get it to stablise it's stock clock speed at 100% load?


bios issue I think... Try overdrive to disable / enable turbo core or vice vise versa..


----------



## ocmi_teddy

can we disable individual cores for BD or can we only disable modules? Because with my sabertooth I can only disable either module2 (cores 3&4) or module3(cores 5&6).

Cores 2 and 6 are my weakest, and for FEA in SW there's very little improvement from 4-6 cores. So I'd like to be able to disable those 2 cores and up the OC on the remaining 4.


----------



## reflex99

on the CHV, you can disable both modules, and cores, but cores you have to disable all of half of them.

So if you disable cores, you end up with a 4 core chip (on a 8150)

but then if you disable say, one module, you get 3 cores.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> can we disable individual cores for BD or can we only disable modules? Because with my sabertooth I can only disable either module2 (cores 3&4) or module3(cores 5&6).
> Cores 2 and 6 are my weakest, and for FEA in SW there's very little improvement from 4-6 cores. So I'd like to be able to disable those 2 cores and up the OC on the remaining 4.


Sabertooth, just modules.
Crosshair V, individual cores


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Sabertooth, just modules.
> Crosshair V, individual cores


weaksauce









Oh well, I was just looking for another thing to tweak.


----------



## Aji Gendutz

Aji Gendutz - FX8150 - Crosshair IV Formula

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2121330


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lifeshield View Post
> 
> I got a FX4100 for another system and when I run it through Prime95 the clock speed fluctuates from 3.4ghz-3.6ghz at stock under 100% load. How do I get it to stablise it's stock clock speed at 100% load?
> 
> So no answers for this question?
> 
> 
> 
> Disable APM in the BIOS. It throttles the cpu if it exceeds its TDP. You may require a BIOS upgrade to get this option.
Click to expand...

It's already disabled. It was disabled by default.


----------



## tout

Hopefully will be getting a FX 8120 in trade soon... joining club once I get it!


----------



## victorzamora

victorzamora/FX4100/Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120690


----------



## Jared2608

Victor how stable is your chip at those speed, what is the performance like?


----------



## victorzamora

I don't know about stability....I ran P95 for like 15 minutes and it held (I was doing too much other stuff to just let P95 run), and the temps were incredibly low. I'll post a pic. However, random bad crap was happening.....stuff was freezing, SuperPi was pretty slow, etc. I was told that was due to CPU instability....but I'm running a W7 install that was installed on a different mobo, CPU, GPU, ram, PSU, case (everything but keyboard/mouse/monitor). I'm getting an SSD for Christmas and I don't want to do more fresh W7 installs than I need to, so I'll reinstall in about a month







.

This pic wasn't with P95 running, but I had just closed it after about 15 minutes of running. My max temps is still my max temp, all done on a custom water loop at appx 70F ambient.


----------



## Jared2608

I suppose that a lot of glitches could be because of carrying over the Win 7 from the old parts especially the Mobo!!

I'm actually surprised its running at all with the new mobo on an old install! How is the gaming peformance?


----------



## Obakemono

Who here has watched their CPU turbo all cores to the highest clock? I have seen mine run all 8 cores @4ghz on occasion.


----------



## Obakemono

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios

Head's up, new bios out for the 990FXA-UD7. Going to try it here in a few.


----------



## Sathirian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> victorzamora/FX4100/Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2120690


Which BIOS version are you using? I am having trouble setting voltages on mine with F6c.


----------



## Obakemono

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122398

WTH?!?!?!?!?









Coretemp is going crazy, CPUz see this as a 4 core. WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!









Turbocore is messed up now. Going back to f6 for now.
Cinebench dropped a full point. No thanks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122426
Back to normal. I'll wait for others to try the F7f and see what they get. I wonder what Gigabyte did in this beta bios????


----------



## staryoshi

Anyone have PPD figures for the FX-4100 or FX-6100 (at any clocks)? Google search has failed me.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Anyone have PPD figures for the FX-4100 or FX-6100 (at any clocks)? Google search has failed me.


14-19k PPD on 8150 @ 4.5 GHz for reference


----------



## KarathKasun

FX-4100 should get about 60% of the FX-8 series with the same clocks.


----------



## staryoshi

By any chance have you tried folding on your 4100, Karath? I'm foaming at the mouth here (proverbially) for figures


----------



## reflex99

4100 is exactly 1/2 of 8150 assuming similar clocks

so do some math


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> 4100 is exactly 1/2 of 8150 assuming similar clocks
> 
> so do some math


That's assuming perfect scaling, which is never the case


----------



## reflex99

in [email protected], you get near perfect scaling.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> in [email protected], you get near perfect scaling.


I'll test it after the Team Competition, I'll try with 1, 2, 3, and 4 modules active at the same settings. What's the best PPD benchmark?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122398
> 
> WTH?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coretemp is going crazy, CPUz see this as a 4 core. WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turbocore is messed up now. Going back to f6 for now.
> Cinebench dropped a full point. No thanks.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122426
> Back to normal. I'll wait for others to try the F7f and see what they get. I wonder what Gigabyte did in this beta bios????


yeah gigabyte has been doing a terrible job with the bios so far. f7g for ud5 was worthless. Locks up on anything past stock.


----------



## odienez11

odienez11 - FX 8120 - ASUS M5A97 EVO - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122585


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That's assuming perfect scaling, which is never the case


When you assume, it makes a... you know the rest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> 4100 is exactly 1/2 of 8150 assuming similar clocks
> so do some math


I'm looking for first-hand figures, not hypothetical approximations. I could assume half the performance, but I won't.


----------



## odienez11

please help im having problems with mine... the multiplier goes from 7 to 14 to 23 and turbo core is disabled. also my voltage is all over the place also use a ASUS M5A97 EVO with updated bios


----------



## axipher

Check you LLC and your VRM temps. Are the fluctuations under load?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> please help im having problems with mine... the multiplier goes from 7 to 14 to 23 and turbo core is disabled. also my voltage is all over the place also use a ASUS M5A97 EVO with updated bios


do you have c1e c6 and cool and quiet disabled? Also do you have an APM option in bios? If so turn that off also.


----------



## odienez11

temps are fine and doesn't have to do with load because when i run p95 it still fluctuates


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> do you have c1e c6 and cool and quiet disabled? Also do you have an APM option in bios? If so turn that off also.


haven't done that i will now and be back with results


----------



## Sathirian

I'm overclocking my FX6100 to 4.5GHz with 1.458 volts, and my temps are going up to 84c with the Hyper N520. Is this normal?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> temps are fine and doesn't have to do with load because when i run p95 it still fluctuates


Its APM, Disable it in bios or do the AOD trick if your bios doesnt have support for it yet.


----------



## KarathKasun

On folding PPD if you take into account non perfect scaling, 60% is a good estimate. Regardless, itll be 50% or slightly better. Ill have to get a folding client on here to give you hard results though.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> On folding PPD if you take into account non perfect scaling, 60% is a good estimate. Regardless, itll be 50% or slightly better. Ill have to get a folding client on here to give you hard results though.


That would be great


----------



## KarathKasun

on test protein A its showing 60 iter/sec. Nevermind, thats just the framerate. Its gonna be awhile for more complete folding scores.


----------



## odienez11

disabled APM and c1e but cant disable c6 cause it wont post after i disable it any ideas?


----------



## axipher

Weird that c6 disabled is preventing you from posting, what motherboard do you have?


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Weird that c6 disabled is preventing you from posting, what motherboard do you have?


ASUS M5A97 EVO


----------



## axipher

Do you have any LLC settings, and have you run Memtest yet? Just to make sure it's not the RAM


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Weird that c6 disabled is preventing you from posting, what motherboard do you have?


ok how about set c6 to auto then with everything else disabled.


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> ok how about set c6 to auto then with everything else disabled.


i will try that. ill brb


----------



## Demonkev666

dang it Thermal shutdown. :/

so close but yet so far.

7.89 cinebench at 4.8ghz with 1.45 volts


----------



## bmgjet

Try another bios version, C6 shouldnt effect it posting in anyway


----------



## odienez11

there is no auto setting on c6


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> there is no auto setting on c6


I would check to see if there is another bios for it like bmgjet suggested. Turning C6 off should not keep you from posting. Have you tried with just C6 on? Either way seems like something is not right with your bios.


----------



## odienez11

idk if it matters but the motherboard has leds for the post and cpu comes on fine then ram is fine then vga led just never comes on


----------



## odienez11

going to try another bios rev


----------



## odienez11

Now working Thank you for your help


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> Now working Thank you for your help


Cool so was it the bios?


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Cool so was it the bios?


yep. and new bios has APM option so now i dont have to do the AOD trick every time it boots


----------



## odienez11

and while im here what are max safe temps for the 8120?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> and while im here what are max safe temps for the 8120?


Not 100% on the 8120 but I thought it was 61 or 62c but you actually probably want to keep it around 55c max.


----------



## bmgjet

61C on the cores


----------



## Jared2608

I'm looking at getting the M5A97 Evo, thanks for the post about it, at least I know to update the BIOS right away. Also, at least it runs the BD chips right out the box since I don't have a spare CPU to put in it to flash it with, lol!

What is your OC like now with the new BIOS Odienez?


----------



## Tslm

Tslm - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2122820

Really happy with the cpu and motherboard so far. I decided to sell my case and other bits from my Sandy Bridge system but then decided to get rid of it all and start fresh with AMD again.


----------



## axipher

Glad to have you


----------



## alexmaia_br

It's about time we make a thread about gaming benchmarks from FX USERS only ie( everyday users, not charts from review sites).
I'll gather some data and post it around the weekend.
I have borderlands, skyrim (ugh, amd drivers), crysis 1 bench etc.

The only sad thing is: the thread will be jumped by the intel police, who will then trash every result... it gets so boring.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Computer Restore - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3



Just thought I'd help yas out too. The secret to O.Cing the Bulldozer is to lower the HTT Link and NB Speeds. It gives allot more thermal headroom and voltage to play with.

As an example. I run my HTT @ 1200Mhz and NB @ 1800Mhz. Hope that helps. It really makes the Bulldozer a whole lot better.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> It's about time we make a thread about gaming benchmarks from FX USERS only ie( everyday users, not charts from review sites).
> I'll gather some data and post it around the weekend.
> I have borderlands, skyrim (ugh, amd drivers), crysis 1 bench etc.
> 
> The only sad thing is: the thread will be jumped by the intel police, who will then trash every result... it gets so boring.


I'll install Crysis 1 tonight and run the CPU, GPU, and GPU2 benchmarks with a MULTI overclock and a FSB overclock. Just Cause 2 has a decent benchmark on it too.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll install Crysis 1 tonight and run the CPU, GPU, and GPU2 benchmarks with a MULTI overclock and a FSB overclock. Just Cause 2 has a decent benchmark on it too.


Nice, let's see if we can live it up a bit on FX side =)


----------



## Jared2608

Now that is something I would love to see!!!


----------



## victorzamora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Computer Restore - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
> 
> Just thought I'd help yas out too. The secret to O.Cing the Bulldozer is to lower the HTT Link and NB Speeds. It gives allot more thermal headroom and voltage to play with.
> As an example. I run my HTT @ 1200Mhz and NB @ 1800Mhz. Hope that helps. It really makes the Bulldozer a whole lot better.


The question I have is: does lowering the HTT and NB hinder performance at all? I mean, CPU clockspeed isn't all that matters. Does usability/benchmark performance increase despite lowering HTT/NB?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sathirian*
> 
> I'm overclocking my FX6100 to 4.5GHz with 1.458 volts, and my temps are going up to 84c with the Hyper N520. Is this normal?


No this is not normal at all. You do not want your temps going over 60C. You may want to reseat your cooler. Maybe thermal compound and cooler are not sitting staight on chip. It shouldnt go that high even with that overclock.

Make sure your cooler is installed properly and is working correctly.


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Computer Restore - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
> 
> Just thought I'd help yas out too. The secret to O.Cing the Bulldozer is to lower the HTT Link and NB Speeds. It gives allot more thermal headroom and voltage to play with.
> As an example. I run my HTT @ 1200Mhz and NB @ 1800Mhz. Hope that helps. It really makes the Bulldozer a whole lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> The question I have is: does lowering the HTT and NB hinder performance at all? I mean, CPU clockspeed isn't all that matters. Does usability/benchmark performance increase despite lowering HTT/NB?
Click to expand...

I'm wondering this too because I remember reading in another thread FX was originally intended to have a 3000MHz+ HT Link but they lowered it for some reason (maybe heat?). 1200MHz from the stock 2600 sounds crazy low.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Computer Restore - FX-8150 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
> 
> Just thought I'd help yas out too. The secret to O.Cing the Bulldozer is to lower the HTT Link and NB Speeds. It gives allot more thermal headroom and voltage to play with.
> As an example. I run my HTT @ 1200Mhz and NB @ 1800Mhz. Hope that helps. It really makes the Bulldozer a whole lot better.


How true is this. I have seen a little gain in performance from actually increasing them. Does doing this give you more headroom for overclocking. You mentioned the voltage. Are you saying that when you lower HT and NB clocks that you can clock cpu higher with less voltage?

Can I see your results please? I would like to see how well this works. Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll install Crysis 1 tonight and run the CPU, GPU, and GPU2 benchmarks with a MULTI overclock and a FSB overclock. Just Cause 2 has a decent benchmark on it too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Nice, let's see if we can live it up a bit on FX side =)


I will post some benchmark scores as well. I have mine overclocked to 4.94Ghz. I wanted to update bios with 9921 and see if i cant get stable with higher clocks. Want to try to lower HT and NB and see if that helps like computerrestore said. I see el gappo has his clock at 5.5Ghz with voltage at 1.536v which is amzing cause I have to go to 1.525v for 4.94Ghz. I want to know the secret.

Us BD owners need to get clock speeds over 5.0Ghz stable so we can start talking trash. I am tired of the stupid intel owners always talking about how bad BD is when they dont have any experience with it. If we can clocks over 5Ghz and start showing some real performance from BD then we can show them how stupid they really are. The BD is becoming more and more powerful with each bios update that comes out and the more people experiment with different bios settings. Soon enough we will be able to throw punches with 2600K if we keep up at this rate.

All BD owners need to work together to find a way to pull as much performance and clocks as we can out of this chip and show people what its really made of. If you feel confident enough please try different settings with your chip and run tests to see which configuration creates the most performance. Also keep an eye for technical issues that may be causing BD not to fully perform such as the APM setting in bios that was holding back a lot of BD performance from the beggining. We need to work on these things together, sharing information such as settings and configurations to obtain the best results.

I will keep everyone updated on my progress. I hope that everone else does the same. Think about how much more performance we have been able to get out of BD since its release. It has only been a month and since then, performance has increased dramtically. Letse keep up the good work and continue to show the world what BD is really made of.

For anyone who wants to know my current settings in bios:

Multi________x19.5
FSB________250MHz
CPU_______5000MHz
CPU/NB____2500MHz
HT Link_____2750Mhz
RAM_______2000MHz
CPU_______1.525v
RAM_______1.525v - 9-10-9-27
CPU/NB____1.400v
NB________1.225
HT________1.300v
CPU Load Line Calibration____Ultra High
CPU/NB Load Line Calibration____High
CPU Overcurrent Protection____Disabled
CPU/NB Overcurrent Protection____100%
All CPU Power Saving Features Disabled**

With these settings Benchmarks that I have gotten:

Cinebench_____8.14
Unigine_______ (will update)
3DMark Vantage_____ (will update)

Voltages change dramatically with these chips so keep that in mind. Even though I need 1.525v for cpu stability at that frequency you may only need 1.45v. Do not increase voltage unless needed for stability. I have reached 1.64v with my 8120 chip. Even though my chip did not blow up at this voltage yours may.

Also if you would like to attempt these settings please be sure that you have excellent cpu cooling (at least moderate water cooling)

Please let me know your progress with the BD chip as well.

Hope I could help.


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I'm looking at getting the M5A97 Evo, thanks for the post about it, at least I know to update the BIOS right away. Also, at least it runs the BD chips right out the box since I don't have a spare CPU to put in it to flash it with, lol!
> What is your OC like now with the new BIOS Odienez?


4.7 but still got headroom. but im on a custom liquid cooling loop.


----------



## DevilDriver

I'll post up all my settings tonight for my 6100.

I've got it stable at 4.69Ghz 260x18 1.45 vcore llc set to extreme, so get 1.48 vcore under load.
load temp of 54* IBT. I am on a custom water loop

Cinebench 11.5..........5.72
Geekbench 2.2............8884


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I'll post up all my settings tonight for my 6100.
> I've got it stable at 4.69Ghz 260x18 1.45 vcore llc set to extreme, so get 1.48 vcore under load.
> load temp of 54* IBT. I am on a custom water loop
> Cinebench 11.5..........5.72
> Geekbench 2.2............8884


Yeah I am a little iffy about that llc at extreme on my board cause I had the voltage set at 1.525v and under load jumped to 1.6v. I dont like to use the extreme setting cause it increases voltage too much in my opinion. I would rather use ultra high which doesn't increase voltage more than .025v on my board. This is probably different for every board but the extreme llc on mine increases voltage 0.08v in some cases. This is too much for my comfort.

As for your cinebench score is pretty good for v six at 4.7Ghz. At that clock with the 8120 gets around 7.3 on cinebench.


----------



## axipher

I was getting 7.6 @ ~4.7 GHz on FX-8150, at work, can't post results.


----------



## KarathKasun

Couldnt get the new SMP client on [email protected], running 4 uniprocessor workers. ETA on a 984 base credit WU is 2.2 days. The estimated PPD seems way off.


----------



## odienez11

im trying to get a 5ghz oc and when i raise CPU load line calibration to anything over medium it wont post. is this normal?


----------



## KarathKasun

My board labels LLC as an AM3 option, and recommends disabling it for AM3+.


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> My board labels LLC as an AM3 option, and recommends disabling it for AM3+.


is "normal" setting disabled? because my bios doesn't have a disable option just auto, normal, medium, high, ultra high, and exteme


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> My board labels LLC as an AM3 option, and recommends disabling it for AM3+.


Mine also recommends disabling it, but I can get 4.8 stable in everything at 50%, nothing else.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> im trying to get a 5ghz oc and when i raise CPU load line calibration to anything over medium it wont post. is this normal?


What board and cpu are you using? Do you have overcurrent protection on because this will cause it not to post if you have llc set higher. On the Crosshair V motherboard you cannot disable LLC. You have the options auto, normal, medium, high, ultra high, and extreme. If you have overcurrent protection on you need to disable it. In order to reach 5GHz you will probably have to use ultra high or even extreme LLC. The LLC allows the VRM to supply CPU with overvoltage during heavy load to counteract the voltage drop. The higher the LLC settings the higher VRM overvolt the cpu. I would not go with extreme because some boards like mine will supply cpu with up to 0.08v over what its set at. Unless you are looking for this much of a fluctuation in voltage then I would not recommend it. Ultra high is usually a good setting for high overclocking. Setting the LLC should increase stability so I dont know why its not posting with higher LLC settings. Make sure that there is no overcurrent protection enabled and keep and if you can I would hook up a multimeter and see whats going on with your voltages when booting up and underload with different LLC settings.

If this does not help then I would try to update bios or try different bios and see if that helps.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Loosenut

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123762

can't seem to get past this stable
looking into a rma for my ram since I have to force it to run at rated speed & timing. did the same thing when I had my 555x2 in this board
I can get it to boot into windows at 4.8 but isn't stable running on f7g bios after I tried f6


----------



## KarathKasun

You may need to bump your voltage. I need 1.45v (1.5v load) for 4600.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> I'm wondering this too because I remember reading in another thread FX was originally intended to have a 3000MHz+ HT Link but they lowered it for some reason (maybe heat?). 1200MHz from the stock 2600 sounds crazy low.


Thanks for the reply. I am doing testing right now.

Cinebench 11.5 is 7.14 @ 4.7Ghz 1333Ghz Ram Bios F5
Cinebench SIngle Core is 1.14
Vantage (TBD)

I ran this setup up Prime 95 stable last night (12 hours) @ 56 C (CoreTemp) So +/- a bit
As well I am only using Air Cooling at this time.

After more testing


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123762
> 
> can't seem to get past this stable
> looking into a rma for my ram since I have to force it to run at rated speed & timing. did the same thing when I had my 555x2 in this board
> I can get it to boot into windows at 4.8 but isn't stable running on f7g bios after I tried f6


can you run prime95 with f7g without locking up? I can boot in but anything past stock I lock up when running prime95 with that bios.


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> What board and cpu are you using? Do you have overcurrent protection on because this will cause it not to post if you have llc set higher. On the Crosshair V motherboard you cannot disable LLC. You have the options auto, normal, medium, high, ultra high, and extreme. If you have overcurrent protection on you need to disable it. In order to reach 5GHz you will probably have to use ultra high or even extreme LLC. The LLC allows the VRM to supply CPU with overvoltage during heavy load to counteract the voltage drop. The higher the LLC settings the higher VRM overvolt the cpu. I would not go with extreme because some boards like mine will supply cpu with up to 0.08v over what its set at. Unless you are looking for this much of a fluctuation in voltage then I would not recommend it. Ultra high is usually a good setting for high overclocking. Setting the LLC should increase stability so I dont know why its not posting with higher LLC settings. Make sure that there is no overcurrent protection enabled and keep and if you can I would hook up a multimeter and see whats going on with your voltages when booting up and underload with different LLC settings.
> If this does not help then I would try to update bios or try different bios and see if that helps.
> Let me know how it goes.


im using a ASUS M5A97 EVO and i looked for an overcurrent protection setting in bios but couldnt find it. do you know if this board has one?


----------



## Loosenut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You may need to bump your voltage. I need 1.45v (1.5v load) for 4600.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> can you run prime95 with f7g without locking up? I can boot in but anything past stock I lock up when running prime95 with that bios.


yes I can
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123867

reason I moved to the f7g bios was I was testing for new features that may or may not affect my OC, but mainly for my memory clock.
notice how I have cpu @ 201....this is how I got my memory to run at the rated speed & timings. dunno why it likes this but it does.
just finished wprime and 20min of prime 95...stopped it due to crash but was resolved with even more voltage as per a suggestion earlier.

starting prime back up for further testing as I got this chip last night from microcenter.

edit: decided to run cinebench instead


----------



## Raephen

Raephen - FX 4100 - Asus M5A99X Evo
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123850

I got the cpu today and I'm glad I had already ordered some stronger fans for on my H100. My Arctic F12's aren't really cutting it with the quick 4,6Ghz / 1,5v / 23x multiplier overclock. Haven't done an all out stability test yet, but p95 large inplace fft's torture seems to top out around 55 C.
Till my new fans get here, I'll settle for 4,4 or 4,2


----------



## KarathKasun

You might try 4.6 with 1.45, unless you already tried that.

You should also bump the NB speed to 2400 (12x) and voltage to 1.2750


----------



## Raephen

I did. When I begun oc'íng I had lower voltages, but noticed after a bit of p95 ntorture, two cores stopped doing anything. And before anyone says it APM is disabled. CnQ it doesn't care about if it on or not, and I might try the C1, C6 disabling - though honestly I have no idea what they do.
But anyhow, in BIOS the Vcore from which the offsets are taken is somewhere arround 1,39v, and the offset I ran for my 4,6GHz to be stable with no cores dropping out was +0,0625, so in effect my bios Vcore IS 1,45ish v. the 1,5v is what HWmonitor, CPU-z and AI Suite II al agree on is it's max under load.
Ah well, it's good enough for me, for now, and fun to fool arround with









PS - I don't really trust the Core Temp gadget I run on my desktop, but it's a nice thing to have to check the load over all cores with, and it mentions a VID of 1,4125v. For the Phenom II I ram it was spot on with 1,475v. Peculiar...


----------



## astrovasilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am doing testing right now.
> Cinebench 11.5 is 7.14
> Cinebench SIngle Core is 1.14
> Vantage (TBD)
> I ran this setup up Prime 95 stable last night (12 hours) @ 56 C (CoreTemp) So +/- a bit
> As well I am only using Air Cooling at this time.


Cinebench 7.14 with what clock and bios?


----------



## KarathKasun

ok, 1.45 with 1.5 load is ok. Similar to what I have to run.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> im using a ASUS M5A97 EVO and i looked for an overcurrent protection setting in bios but couldnt find it. do you know if this board has one?


I am not sure. If its anything like mine it would be with the LLC in the digi+ vrm right underneath the cpu llc.

I will post screen shot when I get home. Cannot do it now but will check into this for you. If you can provide me with a list of settings that you "have" changed in the bios, I will be able to help you better. I will get back with you tonight on this around 9pm eastern time. I have asus too so they should be pretty similar, if not I will find out for you. Let me know if your having any trouble anywhere else. I will try to help the best I can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Raephen - FX 4100 - Asus M5A99X Evo
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123850
> I got the cpu today and I'm glad I had already ordered some stronger fans for on my H100. My Arctic F12's aren't really cutting it with the quick 4,6Ghz / 1,5v / 23x multiplier overclock. Haven't done an all out stability test yet, but p95 large inplace fft's torture seems to top out around 55 C.
> Till my new fans get here, I'll settle for 4,4 or 4,2


You shouldn't need 1.5v for 4.6GHz. Should be closer to around 1.425-1.45v. 1.5v should not be needed until 4.8-5.0Ghz in most cases.

Let me know if you need anymore help


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You may need to bump your voltage. I need 1.45v (1.5v load) for 4600.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> can you run prime95 with f7g without locking up? I can boot in but anything past stock I lock up when running prime95 with that bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I can
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123867
> 
> reason I moved to the f7g bios was I was testing for new features that may or may not affect my OC, but mainly for my memory clock.
> notice how I have cpu @ 201....this is how I got my memory to run at the rated speed & timings. dunno why it likes this but it does.
> just finished wprime and 20min of prime 95...stopped it due to crash but was resolved with even more voltage as per a suggestion earlier.
> 
> starting prime back up for further testing as I got this chip last night from microcenter.
> 
> edit: decided to run cinebench instead
Click to expand...

ok I guess it works for you then. F7G locks me up at any overclock on my 1866 or my 1600mhz memory. I don't know why. The 1866 is corsair vengeance and the 1600 is patriot sector 5 maybe my memory is causing the problem for me then.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrovasilis*
> 
> Cinebench 7.14 with what clock and bios?


I would like to know your settings for this too because I thought I remember you saying 5GHz and if this is the score for 5GHz then your method is not working. At 5Ghz I get cinebench score of 8.12 so just to give you an idea.

Let me know how its working out and what settings you have.

Thanks


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loosenut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> You may need to bump your voltage. I need 1.45v (1.5v load) for 4600.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> can you run prime95 with f7g without locking up? I can boot in but anything past stock I lock up when running prime95 with that bios.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I can
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2123867
> 
> reason I moved to the f7g bios was I was testing for new features that may or may not affect my OC, but mainly for my memory clock.
> notice how I have cpu @ 201....this is how I got my memory to run at the rated speed & timings. dunno why it likes this but it does.
> just finished wprime and 20min of prime 95...stopped it due to crash but was resolved with even more voltage as per a suggestion earlier.
> 
> starting prime back up for further testing as I got this chip last night from microcenter.
> 
> edit: decided to run cinebench instead
Click to expand...

The only thing I wanted to test on f7g was disabling a core and making mine a 4 core and increasing my overclock more to see how high I could go. So for right now I loaded f7g locked a core and dropped f7c back on without over writing my settings and it kept my cores at 4. I wonder if this would work with apm on f6???


----------



## KarathKasun

FX-4100 seems to want more volts. It is set in bios to 1.45 but LLC brings it up to 1.48-1.5 under load. I have tried FSB and multiplier overclocking, both need about this voltage. anything above 4.6 requires a big voltage bump.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I would like to know your settings for this too because I thought I remember you saying 5GHz and if this is the score for 5GHz then your method is not working. At 5Ghz I get cinebench score of 8.12 so just to give you an idea.
> Let me know how its working out and what settings you have.
> Thanks


*I've done some more testing and here are my results*
Quote:


> With 23.5 Multiplyer and 200 FSB
> Increasing NB to 2200 from 1800 Lowered Score to 7.10 from 7.14
> Matching HTT to 1800 and NB to 1800 Score of 7.10
> HTT doesnt seem to change much except lowering the temps allot


Stock settings 3.6Ghz (C1E etc) are 5.96 in Cincebench3
Quote:


> 4.2Ghz at stock HTT and NB 6.86
> 4.2Ghz at 1200 HTT and Stock NB 6.85
> 4.2Ghz at 1200 HTT and 1800 NB 6.85
> 4.8Ghz at 1200 HTT 7.16
> 4.6 at 1200 HTT 7.08
> 4.6 at 2000 HTT 7.08
> 4.6Ghz 1200 HTT 1600 Mhz Ram 7.10
> 4.7Ghz 1200 HTT 1600 Mhz Ram 7.18


So it appears I am definatly being limited by my RAM for further testing.

For others running their Voltages at 1.4+ for 4.2 Ghz that's crazy. If you lower your HTT you can run 1.3v.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> For others running their Voltages at 1.4+ for 4.2 Ghz that's crazy. If you lower your HTT you can run 1.3v.


Indeed, doing a multiplier OC (NB and CPU) doesnt require 1.45+ until 4.6. HTT speed also doesnt seem to affect much. Hell, FSB overclocking gives me almost the exact same results at the same core speeds as a multiplier OC.

Also, my FX-4100 @ 4.6 PPD score seems to be settling at around 800 per core.
SMP client keeps throwing "Server did not assign work unit" errors


----------



## Tweeky

8150 at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103960&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You shouldn't need 1.5v for 4.6GHz. Should be closer to around 1.425-1.45v. 1.5v should not be needed until 4.8-5.0Ghz in most cases.
> Let me know if you need anymore help


True enough, I think. Disabling C1 & C6 (whatever they're for... when messing with my Phenom, I never needed to touch those) did help. When I disabled them, I lowered my Vcore offset a few notches, booted and stressed the system for more than 15 mins. By that time, in previous tests at least one core would have submitted to my torture, but now they held up with a max Vcore of 1,46v. I'm gonna try lowering it some more tomorrow.
The discrepancy from 1,45v bios to 1.5v under full load might actually be due to the fact I set CPU LLC to 'Asus optimized'...
The true test for me was playing Skyrim for a while. It held up nicely, where before I got a BSOD (one or more cores pooped out that time, I guess).


----------



## Spartan805

My FX-6100 Will be here Friday, hope it faster than my FX-4100. Also does faster memory benefit the FX cpu?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> My FX-6100 Will be here Friday, hope it faster than my FX-4100. Also does faster memory benefit the FX cpu?


yeah 6100 is faster but not sure it would be any faster gaming. On cinebench stock clocks you will get around 4.0 and at 4.8 5.8 or so.


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I am not sure. If its anything like mine it would be with the LLC in the digi+ vrm right underneath the cpu llc.
> I will post screen shot when I get home. Cannot do it now but will check into this for you. If you can provide me with a list of settings that you "have" changed in the bios, I will be able to help you better. I will get back with you tonight on this around 9pm eastern time. I have asus too so they should be pretty similar, if not I will find out for you. Let me know if your having any trouble anywhere else. I will try to help the best I can.


here are pics of bios
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214546.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214556.jpg
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214601.jpg


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> The only thing I wanted to test on f7g was disabling a core and making mine a 4 core and increasing my overclock more to see how high I could go. So for right now I loaded f7g locked a core and dropped f7c back on without over writing my settings and it kept my cores at 4. I wonder if this would work with apm on f6???


Let me know how this goes. I wanted to try this buy haven't gotten the chance yet.

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> True enough, I think. Disabling C1 & C6 (whatever they're for... when messing with my Phenom, I never needed to touch those) did help. When I disabled them, I lowered my Vcore offset a few notches, booted and stressed the system for more than 15 mins. By that time, in previous tests at least one core would have submitted to my torture, but now they held up with a max Vcore of 1,46v. I'm gonna try lowering it some more tomorrow.
> The discrepancy from 1,45v bios to 1.5v under full load might actually be due to the fact I set CPU LLC to 'Asus optimized'...
> The true test for me was playing Skyrim for a while. It held up nicely, where before I got a BSOD (one or more cores pooped out that time, I guess).


C1E and C6 are both power saving features for the chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> here are pics of bios
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214546.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214556.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214601.jpg


Looks just like mine. Under the dram timing control button there should be button for vrm or digi vrm. It should be there LLC and overcurrnt protection. I will send you pics of mine here in a minute. Show you how it is on mine.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> here are pics of bios
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214546.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214556.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214601.jpg




I dont know if you have AI Suite II software but you can see in this menu the load line calibration and the overcurrent protection for both cpu and cpu/nb. I will get you some bios pics in a minute. I am currently converting video files right now.

You want to have the settings like they are shown in pic.

Hope this helps


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Just so you know how the BD performs with video converting you can see from the picture above. You can see that it is taking advantage of the 8cores. It is utilizing more on some cores than it is on others.


----------



## patricksiglin

Had to loosen my timing for f7g to work for me from 9-10-9-27 to 10-10-10-28 but I noticed now when I set my vcore to 1.55 Hardware monitor only shows it as 1.488 now and on load with 1.55 cpu-z shows 1.424. Don't know what they changed this time. Right now testing with 2 cores disabled and at 4.6 testing prime.


----------



## RedSunRises

RedSunRises - FX-4100 - ASRock 970 Extreme3 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2124230


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> here are pics of bios
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214546.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214556.jpg
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m568/odienez11/111129214601.jpg




This is what it should look like in the bios. Or something like this. I dont know if you figured it out yet or not but I hope this helps.

You can see here the LLC for CPU and CPU/NB along with OverCurrent Protection for both CPU and CPU/NB. Also you may want to try setting VRM frequency to around 500 to help with stability if thats the problem. Let me know if this helps at all. If not I will try to help you further.

It usually works best when you just set all these to auto and let it adjust itself accordingly. By setting to auto has helped prevent freezes or not posting.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## selfrevolution

I OWN IT-My Album

Fx-8120 ES / CVF / ADATA XPG PC1866+ / HX 650W / PX8800GT GTB A Series / P2350 /
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1234007
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1234002
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1233990
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1233981










my link : http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=11470216


----------



## r4yne

Here is mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125178


----------



## Djmatrix32

Should I overclock my 4100?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Should I overclock my 4100?


No way, it will void your warranty!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> No way, it will void your warranty!


Lulz I still have my back up 840









4.3ghz FX-4100 :3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125698


----------



## el gappo

You crazy fool!


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You crazy fool!


what? xD crazy low volts on that overclock


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You crazy fool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? xD crazy low volts on that overclock
Click to expand...

thats what you get when you have a real board. um my ud5 is crap right now. With the new bios (F7G) I need 1.575v for 4.4 which actually equals 1.424 under load. Oh and I just discovered it was undervolting my 1.5v ram to 1.43v so I had to bump that up to 1.55v to have it actually get to 1.502v. LOL Wish I would have bought an ASUS I bet I could get more out of this chip.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> You crazy fool!










Yeah says the man that was overclocking a bulldozer chip with LN2. LOL


----------



## Razeron

It's fun to tinker with, but I never can get it fully stable, I assumed it was Vdroop and mucking with LLC would help (Previously it was going from around 1.404->1.37~, now 1.404->1.392)

Took me awhile to get it to behave with the ram at 1600 & HT 2600, temps are very low so I don't suppose it matters but I don't like raising the voltage like that.

I've saw some were hitting 5ghz on it but...


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> thats what you get when you have a real board. um my ud5 is crap right now. With the new bios (F7G) I need 1.575v for 4.4 which actually equals 1.424 under load. Oh and I just discovered it was undervolting my 1.5v ram to 1.43v so I had to bump that up to 1.55v to have it actually get to 1.502v. LOL Wish I would have bought an ASUS I bet I could get more out of this chip.


I like my Asrock had a small issue with the audio but other then that handles this 4100 like a champ. Wish it had more then 4+1 phase.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah says the man that was overclocking a bulldozer chip with LN2. LOL


Don't forget, El Gappo killed his BD, Or two.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah says the man that was overclocking a bulldozer chip with LN2. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, El Gappo killed his BD, Or two.
Click to expand...

hmm..I forgot about that! Oh well I am also not ever going to pump 2v through mine or at least not today.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> thats what you get when you have a real board. um my ud5 is crap right now. With the new bios (F7G) I need 1.575v for 4.4 which actually equals 1.424 under load. Oh and I just discovered it was undervolting my 1.5v ram to 1.43v so I had to bump that up to 1.55v to have it actually get to 1.502v. LOL Wish I would have bought an ASUS I bet I could get more out of this chip.
> 
> 
> 
> I like my Asrock had a small issue with the audio but other then that handles this 4100 like a champ. Wish it had more then 4+1 phase.
Click to expand...

Well it appears gigabyte is having problems getting the bios right. The last bios f7c only requiered 1.45v for 4.3ghz which was 1.408v with a load (Prime95). f7g requires more volts and vdrops more. I wonder what they are messing with to make it vdrop so much now.


----------



## Kvjavs

So, I'm in the market to finally upgrading my PC and am considering Bulldozer. I already have an AM3+ board, so that's why I'm not considering Intel at the moment.

Is the FX-6100 really that bad, or has it improved with BIOS updates and Windows updates? I know my B55 processor is pretty decent as it is, however whenever there's a power outage or a rough restart, the BIOS will "forget" about my unlocked cores, resulting in me having to fiddle with the BIOS again to unlock the extra 2. I would like a CPU that all around will have more cores, not just "sometimes".

I will mainly be doing the following:
1) Battlefield 3
2) Gameplay Recording/Rendering
3) Photoshop
4) Video Rendering

If I come up with extra money, I'll grab the FX-8120 or 8150, but right now the 6100 seems decent for the money.

Input? I won't be doing major overclocking, maybe just a little bit. SLI/Crossfire with a new board in the future is likely.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Well it appears gigabyte is having problems getting the bios right. The last bios f7c only requiered 1.45v for 4.3ghz which was 1.408v with a load (Prime95). f7g requires more volts and vdrops more. I wonder what they are messing with to make it vdrop so much now.


I tried the F7c for the UD7 and it dorked allot of stuff up. I wonder what they are trying to do........


----------



## el gappo

CHV died today.. totally not my fault.

Good job I have a spare


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> So, I'm in the market to finally upgrading my PC and am considering Bulldozer. I already have an AM3+ board, so that's why I'm not considering Intel at the moment.
> Is the FX-6100 really that bad, or has it improved with BIOS updates and Windows updates? I know my B55 processor is pretty decent as it is, however whenever there's a power outage or a rough restart, the BIOS will "forget" about my unlocked cores, resulting in me having to fiddle with the BIOS again to unlock the extra 2. I would like a CPU that all around will have more cores, not just "sometimes".
> I will mainly be doing the following:
> 1) Battlefield 3
> 2) Gameplay Recording/Rendering
> 3) Photoshop
> 4) Video Rendering
> If I come up with extra money, I'll grab the FX-8120 or 8150, but right now the 6100 seems decent for the money.
> Input? I won't be doing major overclocking, maybe just a little bit. SLI/Crossfire with a new board in the future is likely.


I know multi-tasking with my 8120 is great, BF3 plays good with the cards I have. Turbocore works good as well.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> CHV died today.. totally not my fault.
> Good job I have a spare


It's the LN2's fault, right?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Looking at getting a new AM3+ mobo what one should I get? Keep it under $150


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Looking at getting a new AM3+ mobo what one should I get? Keep it under $150


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128510
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754

Jest a few that I can think of. The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 seems to be good too


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> So, I'm in the market to finally upgrading my PC and am considering Bulldozer. I already have an AM3+ board, so that's why I'm not considering Intel at the moment.
> 
> Is the FX-6100 really that bad, or has it improved with BIOS updates and Windows updates? I know my B55 processor is pretty decent as it is, however whenever there's a power outage or a rough restart, the BIOS will "forget" about my unlocked cores, resulting in me having to fiddle with the BIOS again to unlock the extra 2. I would like a CPU that all around will have more cores, not just "sometimes".
> 
> I will mainly be doing the following:
> 1) Battlefield 3
> 2) Gameplay Recording/Rendering
> 3) Photoshop
> 4) Video Rendering
> 
> If I come up with extra money, I'll grab the FX-8120 or 8150, but right now the 6100 seems decent for the money.
> 
> Input? I won't be doing major overclocking, maybe just a little bit. SLI/Crossfire with a new board in the future is likely.


I would get the 8 core instead. The 6 core runs fine. I don't have BF3 so I don't know how well it runs that.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> CHV died today.. totally not my fault.
> Good job I have a spare


you voided the warranty?! I told you overclocking was no good!


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> CHV died today.. totally not my fault.
> Good job I have a spare


Just a quick question, what do you do for a living, you work with PC hardware?

Or do you just have another job and spent lots of money with many PC systems?

I like ocing, gaming, reading about pcs, etc.

But i do not see my self having more than one system. why do you have many, as listed in your signature.


----------



## axipher

I was running 3DMark11 and I really thought something was fishy with the Physics scores. So I ran the benchmark again, and escaped part way through the physics test and it was only using a little over 50% of my CPU :S

I'm gonna try again and take a screenshot this time.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128510
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754
> Jest a few that I can think of. The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 seems to be good too


Was looking at those also but then I saw the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX. Has a huge phase count I am going to see if I can same up some more and maybe get that one.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157267


----------



## axipher

Okay, so the first Physics test uses a solid 95% CPU usage across the board, but the Combined Physics test is the one that drops down to ~50% usage across all 8 cores with about 95% usage on Graphics Card


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Okay, so the first Physics test uses a solid 95% CPU usage across the board, but the Combined Physics test is the one that drops down to ~50% usage across all 8 cores with about 95% usage on Graphics Card


Can you show screen shot of this? Thanks for the info


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Was looking at those also but then I saw the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX. Has a huge phase count I am going to see if I can same up some more and maybe get that one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157267


That is a nice board. What was the BD you wanted to get? (I forgot)


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> That is a nice board. What was the BD you wanted to get? (I forgot)


I really want the 8150 but I have the 4100 right now


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157281
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128510
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131754
> Jest a few that I can think of. The Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 seems to be good too
> 
> 
> 
> Was looking at those also but then I saw the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX. Has a huge phase count I am going to see if I can same up some more and maybe get that one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157267
Click to expand...

I love my Fatal1ty 990FX

And I'll get some screenshots later of 3DMark11, busy with something else.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I love my Fatal1ty 990FX
> And I'll get some screenshots later of 3DMark11, busy with something else.


I wanna get one but I am a homless college student


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> I know multi-tasking with my 8120 is great, BF3 plays good with the cards I have. Turbocore works good as well.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I would get the 8 core instead. The 6 core runs fine. I don't have BF3 so I don't know how well it runs that.


Why would you have gotten the 8 core instead? Does your 6 core have higher CPU usage than you would like?


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> what? xD crazy low volts on that overclock


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Was looking at those also but then I saw the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX. Has a huge phase count I am going to see if I can same up some more and maybe get that one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157267


Id say the ASRock boards will do good with BD, their BIOS's seem to be much more ironed out than Gigabyte. Probably on the same level as ASUS, but a little cheaper. Theyre the same company yaknow.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Id say the ASRock boards will do good with BD, their BIOS's seem to be much more ironed out than Gigabyte. Probably on the same level as ASUS, but a little cheaper. Theyre the same company yaknow.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASRock

kinda a stretch. I mean, Pegatron does own Unihan Corp. which was owned by asus at one time, but that is reallllly a stretch


----------



## whippy

Posting here now so i keep it in mind when the time comes.

Looks like getting a new play server for work, running an Opteron 6272 16 core CPU, bulldozer arch. Not much of a benchmark person, but might install win 7 or win 8 on it and run some benchies just for fun. what kind of benchmarks would people want to see?


----------



## reflex99

cinebench even though it is damn near irrelevant.

some sort of video render. Maybe we could agree on a file to use, and then both render/convert the same one, and compare


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> I know multi-tasking with my 8120 is great, BF3 plays good with the cards I have. Turbocore works good as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I would get the 8 core instead. The 6 core runs fine. I don't have BF3 so I don't know how well it runs that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you have gotten the 8 core instead? Does your 6 core have higher CPU usage than you would like?
Click to expand...

It runs everything just fine. When the prices dropped and the 8120 was 199 I just thought it was a better deal than a 6100 at 159-169. Its running everything just fine.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Was looking at those also but then I saw the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX. Has a huge phase count I am going to see if I can same up some more and maybe get that one.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157267
> 
> 
> 
> Id say the ASRock boards will do good with BD, their BIOS's seem to be much more ironed out than Gigabyte. Probably on the same level as ASUS, but a little cheaper. Theyre the same company yaknow.
Click to expand...

It doesn't seem to be that hard to have better bios then gigabutt. I am really considering getting either a asus sabertooth or asrock fatality board.


----------



## whippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> cinebench even though it is damn near irrelevant.
> some sort of video render. Maybe we could agree on a file to use, and then both render/convert the same one, and compare


Sure. Will come back here when i have the server. Hopefully it comes in the pre christmas deliveries otherwise ill have to wait til late Jan.


----------



## bmgjet

Been playing around with disabling cores and such here are my basic findings.

Using the disable 1 core per module really boosts single thread performance.
With its at 4.2ghz it out preforms my 955 @ 4.2ghz in single threaded tests, Where having all the cores on it would lose by a small amount.
In multi threaded stuff it still wins by a large amount and comes up equal to my 1090t at 4.2ghz in everything except ram tests.

Turning that disable 1 core per module off and disabling 1 module off (making it a 6100).
Single thread proformance goes back to how it was with all the cores running.
At 4.2ghz its slower in single thread then my 955 @ 4.2.
In multi threaded stuff it beats the 955 but comes in slightly slower then the 1090t @ 4.2ghz. Also comes in slower then when it was running 1 core per module disabled.

Turning 2 modules off (making it a 4100)
Single thread remains the same and slow, Multi thread its equal to the 955 but loses in floating point, Way slower then the 1090t.

Also for the hell if It I overclocked it to see if there was any more to gain.
With 1 core per module disabled I could gain 200mhz more with the same voltage as well as running 5C cooler, Could just be luck since core 1 is my weakest and that was disabled.
Running as a 6100 it ran 2C cooler couldnt overclock any higher.
Running as a 4100 it ran 3C cooler, Could overclock another 100mhz.

Didnt try running it with only 1 core but Id guess that would allow a lot more overclocking.
Going to re-do the tests with windows 8 latter on when Im not busy playing with my new SSD raid.


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> So, I'm in the market to finally upgrading my PC and am considering Bulldozer. I already have an AM3+ board, so that's why I'm not considering Intel at the moment.
> 
> Is the FX-6100 really that bad, or has it improved with BIOS updates and Windows updates? I know my B55 processor is pretty decent as it is, however whenever there's a power outage or a rough restart, the BIOS will "forget" about my unlocked cores, resulting in me having to fiddle with the BIOS again to unlock the extra 2. I would like a CPU that all around will have more cores, not just "sometimes".
> 
> I will mainly be doing the following:
> 1) Battlefield 3
> 2) Gameplay Recording/Rendering
> 3) Photoshop
> 4) Video Rendering
> 
> If I come up with extra money, I'll grab the FX-8120 or 8150, but right now the 6100 seems decent for the money.
> 
> Input? I won't be doing major overclocking, maybe just a little bit. SLI/Crossfire with a new board in the future is likely.


Everything you listed suits FX cpus really well, even BF3 is able to utilize 8 cores. Grab the 8120 if you can, it's much cheaper than the 8150 and is capable of similar if not the same overclocks.

If you can't grab an 8 core the 6100 would still suit you really nicely for those apps.


----------



## Jared2608

Any news or results from the gaming benches that where spoken about??


----------



## r4yne

r4yne Bulldozer 8120 Asus Crosshair V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2125178


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Been playing around with disabling cores and such here are my basic findings.
> Using the disable 1 core per module really boosts single thread performance.
> With its at 4.2ghz it out preforms my 955 @ 4.2ghz in single threaded tests, Where having all the cores on it would lose by a small amount.
> In multi threaded stuff it still wins by a large amount and comes up equal to my 1090t at 4.2ghz in everything except ram tests.
> Turning that disable 1 core per module off and disabling 1 module off (making it a 6100).
> Single thread proformance goes back to how it was with all the cores running.
> At 4.2ghz its slower in single thread then my 955 @ 4.2.
> In multi threaded stuff it beats the 955 but comes in slightly slower then the 1090t @ 4.2ghz. Also comes in slower then when it was running 1 core per module disabled.
> Turning 2 modules off (making it a 4100)
> Single thread remains the same and slow, Multi thread its equal to the 955 but loses in floating point, Way slower then the 1090t.
> Also for the hell if It I overclocked it to see if there was any more to gain.
> With 1 core per module disabled I could gain 200mhz more with the same voltage as well as running 5C cooler, Could just be luck since core 1 is my weakest and that was disabled.
> Running as a 6100 it ran 2C cooler couldnt overclock any higher.
> Running as a 4100 it ran 3C cooler, Could overclock another 100mhz.
> Didnt try running it with only 1 core but Id guess that would allow a lot more overclocking.
> Going to re-do the tests with windows 8 latter on when Im not busy playing with my new SSD raid.


Very nice.

I my self will be experimenting with disabling cores, especially 1 core per module, to see how well it does against mine 955be.

Knowing that if you disable 1 core per module it oc's better is great!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Been playing around with disabling cores and such here are my basic findings.
> Using the disable 1 core per module really boosts single thread performance.
> With its at 4.2ghz it out preforms my 955 @ 4.2ghz in single threaded tests, Where having all the cores on it would lose by a small amount.
> In multi threaded stuff it still wins by a large amount and comes up equal to my 1090t at 4.2ghz in everything except ram tests.
> Turning that disable 1 core per module off and disabling 1 module off (making it a 6100).
> Single thread proformance goes back to how it was with all the cores running.
> At 4.2ghz its slower in single thread then my 955 @ 4.2.
> In multi threaded stuff it beats the 955 but comes in slightly slower then the 1090t @ 4.2ghz. Also comes in slower then when it was running 1 core per module disabled.
> Turning 2 modules off (making it a 4100)
> Single thread remains the same and slow, Multi thread its equal to the 955 but loses in floating point, Way slower then the 1090t.
> Also for the hell if It I overclocked it to see if there was any more to gain.
> With 1 core per module disabled I could gain 200mhz more with the same voltage as well as running 5C cooler, Could just be luck since core 1 is my weakest and that was disabled.
> Running as a 6100 it ran 2C cooler couldnt overclock any higher.
> Running as a 4100 it ran 3C cooler, Could overclock another 100mhz.
> Didnt try running it with only 1 core but Id guess that would allow a lot more overclocking.
> Going to re-do the tests with windows 8 latter on when Im not busy playing with my new SSD raid.


Great!! Thanks for the info. Please keep us updated.

try disabling one core in each module and compare it to the opposite cores disabled in each module and let me know how that goes.

See how high you can overclock with one core disabled in each module.

thanks for the info. +rep


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Been playing around with disabling cores and such here are my basic findings.
> Using the disable 1 core per module really boosts single thread performance.
> With its at 4.2ghz it out preforms my 955 @ 4.2ghz in single threaded tests, Where having all the cores on it would lose by a small amount.
> In multi threaded stuff it still wins by a large amount and comes up equal to my 1090t at 4.2ghz in everything except ram tests.
> Turning that disable 1 core per module off and disabling 1 module off (making it a 6100).
> Single thread proformance goes back to how it was with all the cores running.
> At 4.2ghz its slower in single thread then my 955 @ 4.2.
> In multi threaded stuff it beats the 955 but comes in slightly slower then the 1090t @ 4.2ghz. Also comes in slower then when it was running 1 core per module disabled.
> Turning 2 modules off (making it a 4100)
> Single thread remains the same and slow, Multi thread its equal to the 955 but loses in floating point, Way slower then the 1090t.
> Also for the hell if It I overclocked it to see if there was any more to gain.
> With 1 core per module disabled I could gain 200mhz more with the same voltage as well as running 5C cooler, Could just be luck since core 1 is my weakest and that was disabled.
> Running as a 6100 it ran 2C cooler couldnt overclock any higher.
> Running as a 4100 it ran 3C cooler, Could overclock another 100mhz.
> Didnt try running it with only 1 core but Id guess that would allow a lot more overclocking.
> Going to re-do the tests with windows 8 latter on when Im not busy playing with my new SSD raid.
> 
> 
> 
> Great!! Thanks for the info. Please keep us updated.
> 
> try disabling one core in each module and compare it to the opposite cores disabled in each module and let me know how that goes.
> 
> See how high you can overclock with one core disabled in each module.
> 
> thanks for the info. +rep
Click to expand...

On mine 1 core disabled on each module 3 core total. My fps in cinebench goes up to just under 70fps @ 4.5ghz vs 62 fps as a 4 core at 4.5ghz. My highest overclock stable is 4.3ghz with all 6 cores.


----------



## DevilDriver

Has any ones else had issues running Sisoft sandra?
I installed it last night to run its benchmarks and sysoftsandra.sys crashes with a 03b bsod every time at the exact same place loading it up.

I can run p95 IBT cinebench 11.5, games and every thing else just fine.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Has any ones else had issues running Sisoft sandra?
> I installed it last night to run its benchmarks and sysoftsandra.sys crashes with a 03b bsod every time at the exact same place loading it up.
> 
> I can run p95 IBT cinebench 11.5, games and every thing else just fine.


I run it just fine. How long did you do a prime95 test for?


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nub*
> 
> Debating buying an 8150 and Asrock mb now or waiting a month to see if prices drop a little. I am looking forward to seeing [email protected] bigadv results for the 8150.


 Nub... I can't tell you what your bulldozer will do but the AsRock Boards Rock The House.. The auto overclock and unlocking feature has me mesmerized. I first had mine with a 550 BE.. It unlocked it to a 950 quad running at 3.33 Very Stable. Nice board. Now if we can get the bulldozer to make the same claims.

PS. My advise to AMD. Do not write another check to your R and D Dept. until you get a real bulldozer with 8 real cores. not half cores.. Then pay them with dividends of the profit that will come forth.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> On mine 1 core disabled on each module 3 core total. My fps in cinebench goes up to just under 70fps @ 4.5ghz vs 62 fps as a 4 core at 4.5ghz. My highest overclock stable is 4.3ghz with all 6 cores.


I can reach 4.7Ghz stable at 1.45v. You should be able to get somewhere close to this with yours i would imagine. Are you sure that you have APM disabled? Do you have all power saving features disabled? Do you have latest bios update?

I would check into this. I dont know what kind of cooler you have but you should be able to reach 4.5GHz at least with decent air cooler.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I run it just fine. How long did you do a prime95 test for?


was it 2012 you ran?

I primed for a few hours several dif times, and I've IBT about 20 times. I've ran cinebench and geekbench about a dozen times. I've ran 3dmark11, and pcmark05-07 several times.
I also down clocked the cpu and tried.
No matter what changes I made to system, I got the exact same bsod, at the exact same point every time I tried to run it.
And its not durring the bench process. it never makes it to it. it BSOD's loading the bench before there is any stress on the system.

Between all the benching, stress testing and gaming I've done I've chalked it up to some thing is wrong with sandra2012


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> On mine 1 core disabled on each module 3 core total. My fps in cinebench goes up to just under 70fps @ 4.5ghz vs 62 fps as a 4 core at 4.5ghz. My highest overclock stable is 4.3ghz with all 6 cores.
> 
> 
> 
> I can reach 4.7Ghz stable at 1.45v. You should be able to get somewhere close to this with yours i would imagine. Are you sure that you have APM disabled? Do you have all power saving features disabled? Do you have latest bios update?
> 
> I would check into this. I dont know what kind of cooler you have but you should be able to reach 4.5GHz at least with decent air cooler.
Click to expand...

yup positive on all power saving features disabled. Its the bios on the ud5 that is crap. If I set it to 1.625v and then reboot go into bios and check pc health it will show the vcore really being at 1.54v. This is the latest bios from gigabyte. I just ordered a sabertooth as I know that is a good board.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I run it just fine. How long did you do a prime95 test for?
> 
> 
> 
> was it 2012 you ran?
> 
> I primed for a few hours several dif times, and I've IBT about 20 times. I've ran cinebench and geekbench about a dozen times. I've ran 3dmark11, and pcmark05-07 several times.
> I also down clocked the cpu and tried.
> No matter what changes I made to system, I got the exact same bsod, at the exact same point every time I tried to run it.
> And its not durring the bench process. it never makes it to it. it BSOD's loading the bench before there is any stress on the system.
> 
> Between all the benching, stress testing and gaming I've done I've chalked it up to some thing is wrong with sandra2012
Click to expand...

oh no mine is 2011.sp4c. I can try 2012 and see what happens.


----------



## patricksiglin

Forgot I was running Prime in the background testing 4.660ghz on my 6100 running as a quad core. I was playing SC2 for an hour and my average frame rate was just under 70fps. I guess thats not that bad considering prime95 was running in the background.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yup positive on all power saving features disabled. Its the bios on the ud5 that is crap. If I set it to 1.625v and then reboot go into bios and check pc health it will show the vcore really being at 1.54v. This is the latest bios from gigabyte. I just ordered a sabertooth as I know that is a good board.


You'll have the exact same set-up I have. Make sure to DL the v813 bios, and you will be a VERY happy camper


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yup positive on all power saving features disabled. Its the bios on the ud5 that is crap. If I set it to 1.625v and then reboot go into bios and check pc health it will show the vcore really being at 1.54v. This is the latest bios from gigabyte. I just ordered a sabertooth as I know that is a good board.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have the exact same set-up I have. Make sure to DL the v813 bios, and you will be a VERY happy camper
Click to expand...

sure thing. I should have my board friday hopefully.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I just ordered a sabertooth as I know that is a good board.


I love the Sabertooth. it is an awsome board. I updated my bios when I got it. but out of the box it worked and every option worked correctly with my fx-6100
I like how rather than a divider it actually give you what you are setting your ram, nb/ht to run at.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Has any ones else had issues running Sisoft sandra?
> I installed it last night to run its benchmarks and sysoftsandra.sys crashes with a 03b bsod every time at the exact same place loading it up.
> I can run p95 IBT cinebench 11.5, games and every thing else just fine.


I get a BSOD for sysoftsandra.sys if I use the latest version. Get a old version and it should work.


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> PS. My advise to AMD. Do not write another check to your R and D Dept. until you get a real bulldozer with 8 real cores. not half cores.. Then pay them with dividends of the profit that will come forth.


R and D is totally going to keep working with those conditions just to come up with a die that's ~80% bigger than the current one which already is a giant.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Has any ones else had issues running Sisoft sandra?
> I installed it last night to run its benchmarks and sysoftsandra.sys crashes with a 03b bsod every time at the exact same place loading it up.
> I can run p95 IBT cinebench 11.5, games and every thing else just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I get a BSOD for sysoftsandra.sys if I use the latest version. Get a old version and it should work.
Click to expand...

tried 2012 and yup same thing.


----------



## Djmatrix32

FX-4100 4.6ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2127458


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> tried 2012 and yup same thing.


Ok, in a way good to know. 3 of us have confirmed sisoft sandra 2012 has issues running on BD. so If any one else has this issue its here to find.


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, I had to use 2011 SP5. Sisoft has had similar problems in the past. Every bluescreen points to a SANDRA dll file.

Also, Ive been having issues with my OC ever since Ive started folding. I was OCCT/P95 stable for hours, but when folding Areo randomly disables during the day and the service needs to be restarted. I moved down to 4.6Ghz at 1.475v from 4.7 at 1.5v and this seems to fix it. My voltage at 4.6Ghz is about 0.025 higher than my previous suspected stable voltage for that speed (1.45v).

Also bumped CPU-NB 0.0125v to 1.2875v just in case (CPU-NB is at 2.4Ghz)


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Yeah, I had to use 2011 SP5. Sisoft has had similar problems in the past. Every bluescreen points to a SANDRA dll file.
> Also, Ive been having issues with my OC ever since Ive started folding. I was OCCT/P95 stable for hours, but when folding Areo randomly disables during the day and the service needs to be restarted. I moved down to 4.6Ghz at 1.475v from 4.7 at 1.5v and this seems to fix it. My voltage at 4.6Ghz is about 0.025 higher than my previous suspected stable voltage for that speed (1.45v).
> Also bumped CPU-NB 0.0125v to 1.2875v just in case (CPU-NB is at 2.4Ghz)


Whats your HT link?
If thats too high it plays with directX and causes Areo crash and BOSD in rare cases with furmark.


----------



## DevilDriver

Got a couple sandra benches in using 2011. My scores are the red bars. I seem to be stable at 4.713Ghz








I havent messed with my nb/ht or ram yet. whats safe to take the nb/ht to on these and what voltages should I try?

Got my Cinebench score to 5.75.


----------



## bmgjet

1450-2500mhz NB and 2800-2900mzh HT seem to be the sweat spots.
Took me 1.255v NB, 1.3v HT, 1.225v cpu-nb to get into these.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> Whats your HT link?
> If thats too high it plays with directX and causes Areo crash and BOSD in rare cases with furmark.


HTT is at stock, running only multi OC's on NB and CPU. Didnt want to have to play around with memory timings etc.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Got a couple sandra benches in using 2011. My scores are the red bars. I seem to be stable at 4.713Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I havent messed with my nb/ht or ram yet. whats safe to take the nb/ht to on these and what voltages should I try?
> Got my Cinebench score to 5.75.


Here are my settings in the bios(the ones i can remember off the top of my head)
(same multi & fsb as you)
NB: 2610
HTT: 2870
Vcore: 1.425
CPU/NB V: 1.3
NB: 1.2

I think my llc for both my cpu and cpu/nb is set to high, and my over current is set to 120% for both. I'll update it tomorrow if anything is different.

Has anyone tried to see how low they can go with the stock settings? Because the only difference in performance I see with the overclock is in soildworks when running FEA and doing renderings. So I think I might try to see how little power consumption I can get it to go while doing everything else. Still waiting on my Kill-a-Watt to come in though


----------



## Kahedin

Hey guys,

I just got my bulldozer yesterday but my crosshair V formula is dead.
I asked a friend with a crosshair IV formula to test it, it worked but windows is only showing 6 cores/threads when i opened task manager to check. CPU-Z reveealed the same 6 cores/threads aswell.
He doesnt remember if his mobo settings were set to use 6 cores or auto, should i get worried or wait for the rma to test it out on a officially supported mobo?
Thanks in advancement


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Here are my settings in the bios(the ones i can remember off the top of my head)
> (same multi & fsb as you)
> NB: 2610
> HTT: 2870
> Vcore: 1.425
> CPU/NB V: 1.3
> NB: 1.2
> I think my llc for both my cpu and cpu/nb is set to high, and my over current is set to 120% for both. I'll update it tomorrow if anything is different.
> Has anyone tried to see how low they can go with the stock settings? Because the only difference in performance I see with the overclock is in soildworks when running FEA and doing renderings. So I think I might try to see how little power consumption I can get it to go while doing everything else. Still waiting on my Kill-a-Watt to come in though


Nice voltage on that overclock. Have you tried disabling the overcurrent protection on the cpu and putting nb at 100%. You should be able to stablize higher frequency if you do that. I would also try putting the VRM frequency at around 500-520Mhz for more stability if you can do that in your AI Suite II.

What are your temps like when you stress the cpu?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahedin*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I just got my bulldozer yesterday but my crosshair V formula is dead.
> I asked a friend with a crosshair IV formula to test it, it worked but windows is only showing 6 cores/threads when i opened task manager to check. CPU-Z reveealed the same 6 cores/threads aswell.
> He doesnt remember if his mobo settings were set to use 6 cores or auto, should i get worried or wait for the rma to test it out on a officially supported mobo?
> Thanks in advancement


Just check to see if there are cores being disabled. If the bios is not set to disable cores than yes exchange it for another one. You should always clear the cmos when you install new cpu too so things like this dont happen..

Let me know how it goes...


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Nice voltage on that overclock. Have you tried disabling the overcurrent protection on the cpu and putting nb at 100%. You should be able to stablize higher frequency if you do that. I would also try putting the VRM frequency at around 500-520Mhz for more stability if you can do that in your AI Suite II.
> What are your temps like when you stress the cpu?


I sit at about 60*C in prime95


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Just check to see if there are cores being disabled. If the bios is not set to disable cores than yes exchange it for another one. You should always clear the cmos when you install new cpu too so things like this dont happen..
> Let me know how it goes...


Still 6 cores/6 threads.CPU Z
Nothing pops up under the Bios for the core activation/deactivation...
Is it a faulty CPU or just the fact that testing it on a Crosshair IV Formula isnt the adequated method?
In theory these Bios'ses should support it and it does work but the lack of the other 2 cores worries me, also note that the owner of this CPU already bent the pins in it twice.
Thanks for answering.


----------



## Jared2608

I would try it in a legitimate AM3+ board. The Crosshair IV is not a real AM3+ board, so AMD will most likely not allow an RMA based on that since they don't officially support what you're doing. I know over here I'd never be allowed to RMA a BD if I was running it in an AM3 board.

However, if you can try it in an AM3+ board, and it still does the same, then that chip must go back...

On another note, have you guys done the gaming benchmarks yet? I'm especially interested in games like SC2 and Crysis 1, especially on the FX-4100...


----------



## victorzamora

I'm running an FX4100 @ 4GHz (very mild OC, I pushed to over 5GHz and it was pretty stable at impressively low voltages) with a single GTX470 at stock clocks. I'm running Skyrim on Ultra with great FPS. I haven't run FRAPS yet, so I have no idea what they are numerically.....but it never runs slowly!!


----------



## Jared2608

@Victor, have you tried any older school games, to see how it performs with "single threaded" games?

I'm just curious how it performs because I'm building my PC this month, but I'm just a little nervous about pulling the trigger on the FX-4100...Even though it the best I can find in that range...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I would try it in a legitimate AM3+ board. The Crosshair IV is not a real AM3+ board, so AMD will most likely not allow an RMA based on that since they don't officially support what you're doing. I know over here I'd never be allowed to RMA a BD if I was running it in an AM3 board.
> However, if you can try it in an AM3+ board, and it still does the same, then that chip must go back...
> On another note, have you guys done the gaming benchmarks yet? I'm especially interested in games like SC2 and Crysis 1, especially on the FX-4100...


well this is what windows shows me, 8 cores in the hardware thingie and only uses 6 cores.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> I would try it in a legitimate AM3+ board. The Crosshair IV is not a real AM3+ board, so AMD will most likely not allow an RMA based on that since they don't officially support what you're doing. I know over here I'd never be allowed to RMA a BD if I was running it in an AM3 board.
> 
> However, if you can try it in an AM3+ board, and it still does the same, then that chip must go back...
> 
> On another note, have you guys done the gaming benchmarks yet? I'm especially interested in games like SC2 and Crysis 1, especially on the FX-4100...


running mine as a 4 core right now at 4.660ghz sc2 with my 6870 is averaging around 90-100fps


----------



## Jared2608

@ Victor - that's pretty good actually.

@ Tokkan you can see from task manager that its only picking up 6 cores, not 8. The only thing I can think of is trying it in an AM3+ board and seeing what it does...You could also try going to Hardware Manager and uninstalling it...and letting windows pick it up again, I think I read some where that some one did that, but I dobt know if its actually advisable...


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Go to msconfig, boot tab, and advanced options and set number of processors to 8.


----------



## Vesku

Skyrim is a single threaded game, it runs one main thread and has a handful of really light threads. Uses 1.5 cores on my 1090T @ 3.8GHz.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesku*
> 
> Skyrim is a single threaded game, it runs one main thread and has a handful of really light threads. Uses 1.5 cores on my 1090T @ 3.8GHz.


What is it single or multi threaded you just said it was one then the other.


----------



## KarathKasun

Its primarily single threaded, though it may eat 2 cores if your in an area with lots of NPC's due to AI and facial animation.

Confirming that the FX-4100 is nice for games. For many people it may work better than a FX-6100/81xx due to better temps while overclocking, as well as most games not being able to use more than 2 threads. Which is where the FX-4100 will perform the best, as it can process 2 threads while bypassing the penalty for using the extra CMT cores.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Bulldozer Update!!!

Here are some cinebench scores with 8120 as 4 core with 1 core disabled in each module. This shows 3 different clock speeds. Take a look!!!


----------



## axipher

I was getting similarly crappy results as a 1 core per module setup, guess it wasn't just me. I'll go back to all 8 now lol


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Go to msconfig, boot tab, and advanced options and set number of processors to 8.


LOL







My bad.
It seems the BD is working mighty fine, I changed my msconfig once to troubleshoot some stuff and totally forgot about it.








Thanks for all the help guys. Crosshair IV Formula kicking it BD style


----------



## KarathKasun

those scores are definitely better than an FX-4100, 3.7 is my high at 4.8.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> those scores are definitely better than an FX-4100, 3.7 is my high at 4.8.


yeah I didn't notice that before. Is your score average compared to other 4100's?

4.72 / 4 cores(8120) = 1.18 single core score

8.12 / 8 cores(8120) = 1.015 single core score

3.70 / 4 cores(4100) = 0.925 single core score

Is everyone else getting scores like these? Let us know how you BD is performing in cinebench.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> yeah I didn't notice that before. Is your score average compared to other 4100's?
> 4.72 / 4 cores(8120) = 1.18 single core score
> 8.12 / 8 cores(8120) = 1.015 single core score
> 3.70 / 4 cores(4100) = 0.925 single core score
> Is everyone else getting scores like these? Let us know how you BD is performing in cinebench.


8120 @ 4.5ghz

4.58 / 4 core,4 module = 1.145
7.77 / 8 core, 4 module = 0.971
3.85 / 4 core, 2 module = 0.962


----------



## AsanteSoul

Very glad I ran into this club! I've been reading some posts here and it looks like I can get some great advice here...I'm looking to make a 1100 or 1200 dollar build using an amd board and processor..leaning towards the crosshair V and an FX 4100... could someone kindly give me some advice for my needs? I'm primarily going to be playing some games (BF3, skyrim, mass effect 3,
batman aa, etc)....

Am i better off with a 6100? Does the fx 4100 oc? I've used an intel 2500k and 2600k before...but...I'm one of those people where I just dont care about fps I can't notice...Im just gaming surfing the web, and doing school work...there will be some mild video editing and conversions...sorry for the long text


----------



## victorzamora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> @Victor, have you tried any older school games, to see how it performs with "single threaded" games?
> I'm just curious how it performs because I'm building my PC this month, but I'm just a little nervous about pulling the trigger on the FX-4100...Even though it the best I can find in that range...


Unless you're really stuck on a Bulldozer, get a 960T. Seriously, if you want a BD I'll send you mine if you send me a 960T! Honestly, it's not a bad proc....there are just better CPU's out there for the money. I love my BD, but my expectations weren't necessarily satisfied.


----------



## victorzamora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> Very glad I ran into this club! I've been reading some posts here and it looks like I can get some great advice here...I'm looking to make a 1100 or 1200 dollar build using an amd board and processor..leaning towards the crosshair V and an FX 4100... could someone kindly give me some advice for my needs? I'm primarily going to be playing some games (BF3, skyrim, mass effect 3,
> batman aa, etc)....
> Am i better off with a 6100? Does the fx 4100 oc? I've used an intel 2500k and 2600k before...but...I'm one of those people where I just dont care about fps I can't notice...Im just gaming surfing the web, and doing school work...there will be some mild video editing and conversions...sorry for the long text


The CHV is a pretty good mobo. I've got a 990FXA-UD3 and I'm happy with it. I'd recommend the 4100 just because it seems to be better about OC'ing and stuffs, and games seem to not really need many cores. Also, a 6100 doesn't seem to perform that much better than the 4100 at all.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> yeah I didn't notice that before. Is your score average compared to other 4100's?
> 4.72 / 4 cores(8120) = 1.18 single core score
> 8.12 / 8 cores(8120) = 1.015 single core score
> 3.70 / 4 cores(4100) = 0.925 single core score
> Is everyone else getting scores like these? Let us know how you BD is performing in cinebench.


core speeds seem to scale well with bulldozer in cinebench.

you should try using AOD profile manger and setting 4 threads one pre-module with all cores 8 cores running.
I don't think you need to set cinebench to 4 threads but you can test and see if you do.
I usually set 4 in AOD then restart for some reason it doesn't take them unless i restart sometimes.


----------



## AsanteSoul

thanks for the prompt reply! i was jussconcerned as far as games were concerned...as long as it runs those games and gets tasks done im great! is there a black edition of the 4100...or can it be oc juss the same as the 8150 and 6100 black edition chips?


----------



## granno21

I find the core and the module testing interesting. I am looking into creating a Boinc crunching rig in the next few months and was wondering if anyone has tested those type of applications with BD and configuring the different modules and cores.

The reason is that crunching uses the FPU units that are shared in BD so I was curious to see how it performs when you disable one core in each module.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> thanks for the prompt reply! i was jussconcerned as far as games were concerned...as long as it runs those games and gets tasks done im great! is there a black edition of the 4100...or can it be oc juss the same as the 8150 and 6100 black edition chips?


All new FX processors are fully unlocked black edition chips. My 4100 performs very well in Skyrim. I think I'll take a look at the Dragon Age series. I seem to remember Origins, at least, making full use of the four cores of the Phenom I had at the time...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> thanks for the prompt reply! i was jussconcerned as far as games were concerned...as long as it runs those games and gets tasks done im great! is there a black edition of the 4100...or can it be oc juss the same as the 8150 and 6100 black edition chips?


All FX chips are effectively "Black Edition" as FX *IS* the original Black Edition.

FX-4100 is a good chip to get your feet wet with BD, as it is cheap. You will get experience with the platform and be ready to move up when the next revision comes out in 4-6 months. I hear that the FX-8170 is going to be either 3.9Ghz or 4.0Ghz stock.


----------



## AsanteSoul

sweet! ilike the sound of this..i can have a feature rich board with a processor that does what i want..never been a fanboy...juss go for whats good...and cheap! thanks guys.... crosshair v and fx 4100 it is!


----------



## KarathKasun

Just dont expect miracles out of a $120 chip. Ive got to say this so I wont get hit with "This is not 'HIGH END'!" and accusations of giving bad advice later.









I like my [email protected] 4.6 just fine. It plays all of my games with a GTX 470 just fine at 1680x1050.


----------



## Jared2608

No 960T's available here sadly...


----------



## reflex99

ok guys, and future additions to the list, please PM THEM to me. Now that the initial rush has died down, I think that will be more manageable.

kthx <3


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> sweet! ilike the sound of this..i can have a feature rich board with a processor that does what i want..never been a fanboy...juss go for whats good...and cheap! thanks guys.... crosshair v and fx 4100 it is!


I have the Sabertooth 990FX and got my FX-6100 to 4.7GHz no fuss. I think when it comes down to it you have to decide what you like best. I've heard about issues with the Crosshair V but not sure how bad they are. as I'm sure some people have had issues with the sabertooth.
I say when it comes to mobo get what you prefer, as when you get into the high end boards its more a matter of like and opinion, its when you get into midrange and lower boards you realy need to look at how they are made and what they can handle.

I went Sabertooth beacuse I liked what it had to offer, and only later found out in reviews it is frequently picked as best performer for price and performance.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Just dont expect miracles out of a $120 chip. Ive got to say this so I wont get hit with "This is not 'HIGH END'!" and accusations of giving bad advice later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my [email protected] 4.6 just fine. It plays all of my games with a GTX 470 just fine at 1680x1050.


My [email protected] able to play BF3 like a champ


----------



## r4yne

Ive had no problems with my Crosshair V


----------



## r4yne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I have the Sabertooth 990FX and got my FX-6100 to 4.7GHz no fuss. I think when it comes down to it you have to decide what you like best. I've heard about issues with the Crosshair V but not sure how bad they are. as I'm sure some people have had issues with the sabertooth.
> I say when it comes to mobo get what you prefer, as when you get into the high end boards its more a matter of like and opinion, its when you get into midrange and lower boards you realy need to look at how they are made and what they can handle.
> I went Sabertooth beacuse I liked what it had to offer, and only later found out in reviews it is frequently picked as best performer for price and performance.


I've had no issues with my Crosshair V


----------



## toX0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*
> 
> sweet! ilike the sound of this..i can have a feature rich board with a processor that does what i want..never been a fanboy...juss go for whats good...and cheap! thanks guys.... crosshair v and fx 4100 it is!


so you're going from a 2600k to a FX-4100?


----------



## Spartan805

OK GUYs... I got my FX-6100 and ASRock 880G/PRO3... not a good combo I must say....... The FX-4100 is way easier to OC. I will reinstall the OS and see if that helps. Can't POST higher than 4.3GHz, maybe 1GHz OC is good enough







....FOR NOW!

You think My Memory is a huge Factor?

This is My HTPC setup:

ASROCK 880G/PRO3
AMD FX-6100
Patriot G2 2x2GB 1333MHz C9
Hyper 212+ P/P
ANTEC HC GAMER 400
GEFORCE GT 210


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Just dont expect miracles out of a $120 chip. Ive got to say this so I wont get hit with "This is not 'HIGH END'!" and accusations of giving bad advice later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my [email protected] 4.6 just fine. It plays all of my games with a GTX 470 just fine at 1680x1050.
> 
> 
> 
> My [email protected] able to play BF3 like a champ
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I wanted to hear! I'm not picky...in addition to that I'm told that there should be revisions of the 8 core chip, and updates for current chips..so, I'll upgrade later..for the time being I just want to whip up something quickly and play these games..


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toX0rz*
> 
> so you're going from a 2600k to a FX-4100?


Gave the sig rig to a relative a while back... also started uni so I decided to get a laptop and ps3...i find myself missing pc gaming so I want to build a great pc...despite what everyone is saying I actually dont care how the amd chips perform...I mean, I didn't have any expectations for bulldozer or even sandy bridge when it came out...I just say to myself , "will it do what I WANT"? The only thing that matters is whether or not it can do what I want...in this case its gaming, internet surfing, and light editing.

When I got into pc gaming I was very new to the whole thing..I always played on consoles and thought that was "acceptable"...I built a 2500k/2600k/980x pc and played on a friends pc which had a 1090t and crossfired 6970's...I tried the 6970's with my intel chips and it all looked the same to me lol...some see it as a downgrade.. I see it as me getting back to what i enjoy.... so fps doesn't mean much on my 1080p monitor.

Besides AM3+ boards are so great for what they offer and chips are cheap and get the job done..


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Let us know how your temps are with the V6 GT. I have the V8 and right now at idle @3.4 on all cores I am at 93f.


I just installed everything, did prime95 for 1 hour and it keep going. Temp right now is at 38 C/100 F at 100% load. Minimum is 27 C/ 80 F idle and Maximum went to 42 C/ 107 F


----------



## joshd

I have a BD coming monday...

ONE MORE MEMBER = 60th MEMBER WOO!

Also, +rep to AMD4ME


----------



## samin62

samin62, FX 8120, Asus Sabertooth 990FX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130558


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> I just installed everything, did prime95 for 1 hour and it keep going. Temp right now is at 38 C/100 F at 100% load. Minimum is 27 C/ 80 F idle and Maximum went to 42 C/ 107 F


I was getting about the same. I saw 117f one time under full load but the room was hot (my folder works well as a space heater).


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I have the Sabertooth 990FX and got my FX-6100 to 4.7GHz no fuss. I think when it comes down to it you have to decide what you like best. I've heard about issues with the Crosshair V but not sure how bad they are. as I'm sure some people have had issues with the sabertooth.
> I say when it comes to mobo get what you prefer, as when you get into the high end boards its more a matter of like and opinion, its when you get into midrange and lower boards you realy need to look at how they are made and what they can handle.
> I went Sabertooth beacuse I liked what it had to offer, and only later found out in reviews it is frequently picked as best performer for price and performance.


Have had no problems with my crosshair v and I think they like to keep up with bios updates more with high end boards so thats a plus too.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> I was getting about the same. I saw 117f one time under full load but the room was hot (my folder works well as a space heater).


that is nice. My ambient temp is around 20 C most times.

So any advice for 4 ghz overclock? what should I do, just adjust multiplier? Anything I need to disable?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Have had no problems with my crosshair v and I think they like to keep up with bios updates more with high end boards so thats a plus too.


Like I said, "I had heard", I'm sure they got worked out with BIOS updates, and I'm sure there were issues with there Sabertooth line also.

My point was when it comes to high end boards just get what you like.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Have had no problems with my crosshair v and I think they like to keep up with bios updates more with high end boards so thats a plus too.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, "I had heard", I'm sure they got worked out with BIOS updates, and I'm sure there were issues with there Sabertooth line also.
> 
> My point was when it comes to high end boards just get what you like.
Click to expand...

my gigabyte board is crap still because of bios but I bought a sabertooth and have it just have not installed it today as I was out running a marathon. I am hoping this one does a better job.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> my gigabyte board is crap still because of bios but I bought a sabertooth and have it just have not installed it today as I was out running a marathon. I am hoping this one does a better job.


I got my FX-6100 stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.45 vcore on my sabertooth. it worked great out of the box. GL getting more out of your 6100 on it.


----------



## samin62

so I tried to overclock my 8120 to 4 ghz. Nothing happens. I disabled turbo core, C6. I put mulitplier to 20, but nothing happens. it still shows me 3.1ghz. What am I doing wrong? I tried putting at tweaker on Auto and Manuel. same thing. Using sabertooth. Any suggestion?


----------



## Erick

Did you do that INSIDE bios, and press F10(SAVE and exit)?


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Did you do that INSIDE bios, and press F10(SAVE and exit)?


yes, inside the bios and always F10. Its so frustrating. The multiplier doesn't want to be raised. It insists on being AUTO


----------



## reflex99

60 members.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> my gigabyte board is crap still because of bios but I bought a sabertooth and have it just have not installed it today as I was out running a marathon. I am hoping this one does a better job.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my FX-6100 stable at 4.7Ghz with 1.45 vcore on my sabertooth. it worked great out of the box. GL getting more out of your 6100 on it.
Click to expand...

that would put my overclock then the highest I have achieved at 4 cores on the ud5. I would be happy with 4.6-4.7ghz


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> I was getting about the same. I saw 117f one time under full load but the room was hot (my folder works well as a space heater).
> 
> 
> 
> that is nice. My ambient temp is around 20 C most times.
> 
> So any advice for 4 ghz overclock? what should I do, just adjust multiplier? Anything I need to disable?
Click to expand...

4 ghz should be just multi you might not even have to add any voltage.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 4 ghz should be just multi you might not even have to add any voltage.


that that is what I am trying to do. I set multi to 20 then save and exit. It goes back to auto when I reboot.


----------



## samin62

ok I got it working, after I put the value of multiplier, I forgot to press enter. I would put the value in and then restart right away. Such a noob


----------



## zvonexp

AMD Fix - http://www.facebook.com/groups/180407128718433/


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> AMD Fix - http://www.facebook.com/groups/180407128718433/


I don't Facebook, what exactly is on that link?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I don't Facebook, what exactly is on that link?


Nothing for windows, Just a linux path so far.
I personally would just wait till there is a update from Microsoft since they have confirmed they are working on a windows 7 patch.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> ok I got it working, after I put the value of multiplier, I forgot to press enter. I would put the value in and then restart right away. Such a noob


Yes, when you enter a value you must press enter for it to be applied. If there are any other questions please let me know and I willl help best I can.

Here are some screen shots of bios that may help for overclocking. Cause I know you bios is similar

This is to set one core active in each module. This is done with 9920 bios. It is not in 9921 bios.


This disables all power saving features. This menu will also show you cpu's vid (stock voltage). Here it shows mine as 1.325V or 1325mV. The higher the better VID in my experience.


These are my setting for 4.9GHz overclock below.




These are my settings in Digi+ VRM and should be very similar when overclocking. I would caution you to use extreme setting for load line calibration for cpu cause it overvolts the cpu somewhere around 0.02-0.08v and sometimes it can go too high and may be harmful to your chip. Also the VRM frequency I have set at 520 can be set on auto if you like. The higher the value between 300-550MHz helps with stability. This is how fast VRM's respond to cpu demand of resources(power,voltage).


Hope this helps with others with similar board or bios. Let me know if there are any questions you would like answered and I will do my best to do that.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> that would put my overclock then the highest I have achieved at 4 cores on the ud5. I would be happy with 4.6-4.7ghz


Sabertooth should get you there.
I got 4.2 every thing set to auto just selecting performance in bios


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Hope this helps with others with similar board or bios. Let me know if there are any questions you would like answered and I will do my best to do that.


I tried 4ghz and it blue screened me after 20 mins of prime95. everything else was in stock, temp was 46 at 100percent load;

I am using the cooler master V6 GT. Anything around 50 degree at load I am fine with. I am very new to overclock, so pardon me if I am confused with so much options lol


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> AMD Fix - http://www.facebook.com/groups/180407128718433/


did you a bit of promotion
http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/?p=452


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> did you a bit of promotion
> http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/?p=452


So has anyone tried this yet???


----------



## reflex99

I certainly wouldn't.

Sorry zvone, but we are all a bit skeptical.


----------



## headmixer

Got it up and running.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130853


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Got it up and running.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130853


Good show man!!!


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> ok I got it working, after I put the value of multiplier, I forgot to press enter. I would put the value in and then restart right away. Such a noob


OMG ..........














, sorry had to.

Glad you figured it out.


----------



## samin62

so running at 4022ghz with vcore 1.324

Bus @ 211 and Multi @ 19. Prime 95 half an hour stable.

Ram is at 1934, timing 10,11,10,30 Command Rate not showing up on CPUID

is it good or if not, how to I tighten it?


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Sabertooth should get you there.
> I got 4.2 every thing set to auto just selecting performance in bios


The first time I boot the computer the mobo had already auto set it to 4.2

Although I did have to do this first


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> The first time I boot the computer the mobo had already auto set it to 4.2
> Although I did have to do this first


yea the memOK button on the sabertooth is awesome


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> yea the memOK button on the sabertooth is awesome


what does that button do?


----------



## r4yne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Got it up and running.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130853


Are you on stock cooling?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> what does that button do?


short answer, if system fails to boot, press and hold that button until the red led starts to flash and it will force settings the system can boot with.
it eliminates the need to reset your bios.


----------



## joshd

That is awesome.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> so running at 4022ghz with vcore 1.324
> Bus @ 211 and Multi @ 19. Prime 95 half an hour stable.
> Ram is at 1934, timing 10,11,10,30 Command Rate not showing up on CPUID
> is it good or if not, how to I tighten it?


you should be able to use rated timings at 1866Mhz. I have my ram overclocked to 2000Mhz and using same timings at 1866MHz (9-10-9-27). I increased CPU/NB to 2500MHz and HT link to 2750Mhz and increased RAM voltage to 1.525. CPU/NB - 1.425v and NB-1.225v and HT link- 1.3v

Hope I could help


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> you should be able to use rated timings at 1866Mhz. I have my ram overclocked to 2000Mhz and using same timings at 1866MHz (9-10-9-27). I increased CPU/NB to 2500MHz and HT link to 2750Mhz and increased RAM voltage to 1.525. CPU/NB - 1.425v and NB-1.225v and HT link- 1.3v
> Hope I could help


what kind of temp are you getting?

I tried some 4.2 overclock and I was surprised with 2 + increase of vcore, the temp shot up to 56 at 100% load. I just underclocked it down. I don't wanna go over 50


----------



## samin62

so I just tightened my Ram timings and I boot up blazing fast now. Is that weird?


----------



## bmgjet

No, Ram timings are a important part of getting the most out of your system. You want the tightest timings you can get for the speed your ram is running at.


----------



## reflex99

I was talking to Zvone XP, he sent me this:

(relating to bd registry patch: see here for more info http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/?p=452)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> Thanks for opening blog or whatever, soon you will get benchmarks


hoping he means he has benchmarks. If the almost doubled passmark score is true, Intel could be in for an ass kicking.


----------



## AMD4ME

Unfortunately with DDR3 RAM and higher frequencies, latencies have very little impact on system performance because the real time of one clock cycle is less than with DDR2 RAM. It would be highly unusal for you to see any significant difference in boot times by changing just the RAM latencies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDRAM_latency


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Hey guys









*MY SYSTEM SPECS ARE*:

AMD FX8150P "currently clocked at 4770mhz on all 8 cores @ 1.47 volts"








GA990FXA-UD5 "F6 BIOS"
8GB GSKILL RIPJAW DDR3 2133mhz @ 1600mhz atm...
2GB ATI 6970 Gigabyte O/C max in ATI Overdrive
Water Cooled CPU - Copper Block, Twin 120mm Radiator & 600L/h Pump 'syscool'
Thermaltake Spedo Case
620 Watt HW - Modular Corsair PSU
1x 128GB G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD
1x 250GB WD Drive
1x 500GB WD Drive
3x 1TB Drives
1x 2TB Drives

I've been trying to get my memory speed up higher, not sure why it resets after saving it to BIOS... maybe its the latency settings or something!?
Does anyone know if it makes much difference?

And what temps are you guys getting on the 8150 chip? My AMD overdrive shows crazy temps, wheres CPUID, HWMON, AIDA64 all show the same temps but different temps to overdrive?!


----------



## KarathKasun

Overdrive should show the same temps as core-temp. They will be below ambient at idle, They are calculated to be accurate under extremely high load. Mine arent really accurate unless loaded at 4.7-4.8 on my FX-4100. It also seems that they are more accurate as you pump more volts in. (1.5v or more)

The temps in CPUID, HWMON, AIDA64 are for a thermal diode in the cpu socket. Which means that it can be influenced by the temp of the PCB around the socket, which is hotter due to VRM heat dissipation.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MY SYSTEM SPECS ARE*:
> AMD FX8150P "currently clocked at 4770mhz on all 8 cores @ 1.47 volts"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA990FXA-UD5 "F6 BIOS"
> 8GB GSKILL RIPJAW DDR3 2133mhz @ 1600mhz atm...
> 2GB ATI 6970 Gigabyte O/C max in ATI Overdrive
> Water Cooled CPU - Copper Block, Twin 120mm Radiator & 600L/h Pump 'syscool'
> Thermaltake Spedo Case
> 620 Watt HW - Modular Corsair PSU
> 1x 128GB G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD
> 1x 250GB WD Drive
> 1x 500GB WD Drive
> 3x 1TB Drives
> 1x 2TB Drives
> I've been trying to get my memory speed up higher, not sure why it resets after saving it to BIOS... maybe its the latency settings or something!?
> Does anyone know if it makes much difference?
> And what temps are you guys getting on the 8150 chip? My AMD overdrive shows crazy temps, wheres CPUID, HWMON, AIDA64 all show the same temps but different temps to overdrive?!


You should be able to input the RAM latencies and voltage (if higher than 1.5v) in the BIOS to get it to run at 1866 MHz. It appears that mobo makers are still sorting thru BIOS settings for RAM on the FX CPUs.

As far as how much difference it makes, it's very small, typically less than 1% system performance going from 1600 MHz. to 1866 MHz.


----------



## bmgjet

Going from 1600 to 2000mhz only made 2% difference in passmark and 0.400ms in prime bench mark.
Going from 2T to 1T made more of a difference with another 5% in passmark and another .200mhz better in prime.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

done











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2133045


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I was talking to Zvone XP, he sent me this:
> (relating to bd registry patch: see here for more info http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/?p=452)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> Thanks for opening blog or whatever, soon you will get benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> hoping he means he has benchmarks. If the almost doubled passmark score is true, Intel could be in for an ass kicking.
Click to expand...

Keep us up to date about this patch.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I was talking to Zvone XP, he sent me this:
> 
> (relating to bd registry patch: see here for more info http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/?p=452)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> Thanks for opening blog or whatever, soon you will get benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> hoping he means he has benchmarks. If the almost doubled passmark score is true, Intel could be in for an ass kicking.
Click to expand...

Sounds like the same fake crap that was floating around before. I seriously doubt there is any patch.


----------



## axipher

People should just learn to be happy with what they have, not like it got slower across the board, and it doesn't have a math bug like the P4 incident (if I recall correctly).


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r4yne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Got it up and running.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130853
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on stock cooling?
Click to expand...

No, I use a Thermalright AXP140RT with a Delta 120mm fan (120CFM)


----------



## Spartan805

I have the 6100 and an ASRock 880G PRO3.... Its TURBO CLOCKING itself to 3.9GHz, bios settngs are STOCK. I was Folding and the system froze 2mins into it... Shall I disable any of the C1,C6 to prevent this. I want to run it @ stock settings(6100). Thanks for any help.


----------



## ht_addict

Anyone lap their BD yet? Think I'll pull mine out tonight and give it a go.


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Anyone lap their BD yet? Think I'll pull mine out tonight and give it a go.


Was is that?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MY SYSTEM SPECS ARE*:
> AMD FX8150P "currently clocked at 4770mhz on all 8 cores @ 1.47 volts"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GA990FXA-UD5 "F6 BIOS"
> 8GB GSKILL RIPJAW DDR3 2133mhz @ 1600mhz atm...
> 2GB ATI 6970 Gigabyte O/C max in ATI Overdrive
> Water Cooled CPU - Copper Block, Twin 120mm Radiator & 600L/h Pump 'syscool'
> Thermaltake Spedo Case
> 620 Watt HW - Modular Corsair PSU
> 1x 128GB G.Skill Phoenix Pro SSD
> 1x 250GB WD Drive
> 1x 500GB WD Drive
> 3x 1TB Drives
> 1x 2TB Drives
> I've been trying to get my memory speed up higher, not sure why it resets after saving it to BIOS... maybe its the latency settings or something!?
> Does anyone know if it makes much difference?
> And what temps are you guys getting on the 8150 chip? My AMD overdrive shows crazy temps, wheres CPUID, HWMON, AIDA64 all show the same temps but different temps to overdrive?!


Yeah I have heard that overdrive shows temps that are not accurate at idle but more accurate under load. But CPUID HW showed 60C and AOD showed 45C. I dont know if its showing core temp cause some show socket temp. I think AOD shows core temp along with coretemp temps whereas CPUID and HW monitor show socket temps. I am not sure about this buy I would not go by AOD temps cause I really dont think they are accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> I have the 6100 and an ASRock 880G PRO3.... Its TURBO CLOCKING itself to 3.9GHz, bios settngs are STOCK. I was Folding and the system froze 2mins into it... Shall I disable any of the C1,C6 to prevent this. I want to run it @ stock settings(6100). Thanks for any help.


I would try disabling the turbo core and see how that works out. I dont think you want to have power saving features running when you are folding which uses like 95% of your cpu. If you are trying to save power then stop folding in my oppinion. Folding runs your cpu at almost 100% and while doing that and trying to save power at the same time will cause some problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Anyone lap their BD yet? Think I'll pull mine out tonight and give it a go.


yeah what is lap? what do you mean by that?


----------



## el gappo

Lapping the IHS so it's completely flat for better contact etc. The thought did cross my mid as my first BD has 2 little lumps in the middle but since they seem to die rather easy.. I'd rather be able to RMA.


----------



## KarathKasun

The AOD and Coretemp readings are what AMD bases their maximum temps on. Think of it as an arbitrary load percentage, with 61c (8 core) or 71c (4&6 core) being the redline. You can go past this for short periods, but it will reduce the life of your chip.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Lapping the IHS so it's completely flat for better contact etc. The thought did cross my mid as my first BD has 2 little lumps in the middle but since they seem to die rather easy.. I'd rather be able to RMA.


Thanks for these, I've always known what lapping was, just never knew the logistics of it. Always wondered how people maintained a flat surface if they were just holding the cpu and sandpaper.. the glass table top or flat stone as mentioned in the video makes a lot more sense.


----------



## joshd

Getting mine tomorrow: AMD FX 4100, 4 Cores @ 3.6 Ghz









Can't wait. Also got new mobo, gigabite, 4GB RAM, new case and cooler and fans also


----------



## Sathirian

My return deadline is coming up for my BD setup, and once it passes I will be using BD for two years or a bit less. I originally returned a 2500k and a motherboard for AMD, hoping to get better performance, but I didn't. Should I stick with BD and run with it, knowing that most likely there will be revised batches that will perform better or return the BD and motherboard, and go back to Intel? I do gaming, my system is in my sig. I plan to upgrade my graphic card in the future, but I don't what it is going to be. What do you think I should do, keep BD or get Intel and be pretty future proof for two+ years? Seeing some of the benchmarks here gives me hope, but seeing a >4 CPU score on Cinabench, with my Intel scoring 5.5 makes me sad.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sathirian*
> 
> My return deadline is coming up for my BD setup, and once it passes I will be using BD for two years or a bit less. I originally returned a 2500k and a motherboard for AMD, hoping to get better performance, but I didn't. Should I stick with BD and run with it, knowing that most likely there will be revised batches that will perform better or return the BD and motherboard, and go back to Intel? I do gaming, my system is in my sig. I plan to upgrade my graphic card in the future, but I don't what it is going to be. What do you think I should do, keep BD or get Intel and be pretty future proof for two+ years? Seeing some of the benchmarks here gives me hope, but seeing a >4 CPU score on Cinabench, with my Intel scoring 5.5 makes me sad.


Does your BD do what you want it to do? If yes, then stick with it. If no, go Intel. It's really up to you in the end.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Thanks mikezachlowe2004 & KarathKasun... Yeah I think AOD is not accurate at all, the temps are all over the show at low cpu load 60-70c & under full load they drop off and even out around the high 40's mid 50s....

So strange!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> 1. if the 6100 does everything you need, there is no reason to spend the extra money
> 2. this: http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/?p=479
> 3. AMD Never ceases to amaze me sometimes:


i don't under stand 3.

LOL what happened to your heatsink / CPU?


----------



## reflex99

1. mods, if you are going to randomly delete my posts, please have the courtesy to at least PM me and explain why I really feel like you guys just discriminate against me for no reason at this point..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Thanks mikezachlowe2004 & KarathKasun... Yeah I think AOD is not accurate at all, the temps are all over the show at low cpu load 60-70c & under full load they drop off and even out around the high 40's mid 50s....
> So strange!!
> i don't under stand 3.
> LOL what happened to your heatsink / CPU?


2. 3 just shows how fail the heatsink contact on the stock heatsink was for me... kinda wondered why my temps were such crap. 212+ does not have this issue though.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Thanks mikezachlowe2004 & KarathKasun... Yeah I think AOD is not accurate at all, the temps are all over the show at low cpu load 60-70c & under full load they drop off and even out around the high 40's mid 50s....


Do you use Core-Temp (the program)? OCCT was giving me totally bogus readings at 4.8ghz, up to 127c (!). Using Core-Temp my temps never had these odd spikes and dips.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Yeah I use HW-MON,CORETEMP & AIDA64. And all three programs report the same temps and they are stable with no spikes either!

haha yeah I noticed sitting around the 4.8ghz mark, my onboard sound in BF3 screws up 'goes silent, and the volume for bf3 in the volume control is maxed and even the sound output is"....

These chips are wierd


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah... My FX-4100 gets really odd above 4.6. I can run OCCT small FFT's for days, but aero crashes often.


----------



## patricksiglin

still can't get above 4.3ghz on 6 cores with sabertooth motherboard now. I guess I have a low overclocker. on the ud5 I could get 4.6 on 4 cores but only 4.3 on 6 cores and so far the same with the new board.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> still can't get above 4.3ghz on 6 cores with sabertooth motherboard now. I guess I have a low overclocker. on the ud5 I could get 4.6 on 4 cores but only 4.3 on 6 cores and so far the same with the new board.


hmmm.....

What are all your settings?

You made sure you disabled all the stuff in the CPU config menu?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> still can't get above 4.3ghz on 6 cores with sabertooth motherboard now. I guess I have a low overclocker. on the ud5 I could get 4.6 on 4 cores but only 4.3 on 6 cores and so far the same with the new board.


do you know what the stock voltage (VID) is? VID can be found with coretemp with all stock settings.

In most cases, stock voltages that are above 1.3v are considered a good chip. Anything lower than that then you may get higher temps with lower clocks than bd's with higher VID's.

See what you got. If its below 1.3v I would think about exchanging for a new one if you still can. I have seen lower stock voltages overclocking to 4.8GHz but in most cases the VID has a lot to do with it.


----------



## kzone75

What's causing the 8120 to downclock under load from 4.5GHz to 2.8? Every power saving feature is turned off. APM as well. Have never noticed this before..


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> still can't get above 4.3ghz on 6 cores with sabertooth motherboard now. I guess I have a low overclocker. on the ud5 I could get 4.6 on 4 cores but only 4.3 on 6 cores and so far the same with the new board.


Really? What CPU have you got?

I had trouble overclocking my FX8150, but it was just all the turbo settings, the thermal throttling, 1PE & 6E settings in the bios that need disabling.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> still can't get above 4.3ghz on 6 cores with sabertooth motherboard now. I guess I have a low overclocker. on the ud5 I could get 4.6 on 4 cores but only 4.3 on 6 cores and so far the same with the new board.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.....
> 
> What are all your settings?
> 
> You made sure you disabled all the stuff in the CPU config menu?
Click to expand...

yeah my vid is 1.325 at stock but it will not go over 4.3ghz on 6 cores without needing a lot of voltage which of course causes a lot of heat. I can do 4.7 now on 4 cores and on air I might be able to squeeze out 4.4 but that will be all.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> still can't get above 4.3ghz on 6 cores with sabertooth motherboard now. I guess I have a low overclocker. on the ud5 I could get 4.6 on 4 cores but only 4.3 on 6 cores and so far the same with the new board.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.....
> 
> What are all your settings?
> 
> You made sure you disabled all the stuff in the CPU config menu?
Click to expand...

yup will check again. Did you do anything with LLC?


----------



## bmgjet

Have you tried upping the CPU-NB voltage as well, Also what VID are you running now?

Also a thought is your PSU could be having trouble keeping a stable 12v line under load.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yup will check again. Did you do anything with LLC?


Here's all my settings, you have good memory too so these should work for ya.









The numbers on the left are the current settings, the yellow just doesnt show up well on camera


----------



## KarathKasun

My CPU-NB has to be ~1.3, vcore 1.48-1.5 for 4.6/2.4 with total stability. I can run at 4.8, but there are lots of odd stability problems in addition to high thermal output.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> do you know what the stock voltage (VID) is? VID can be found with coretemp with all stock settings.
> In most cases, stock voltages that are above 1.3v are considered a good chip. Anything lower than that then you may get higher temps with lower clocks than bd's with higher VID's.
> See what you got. If its below 1.3v I would think about exchanging for a new one if you still can. I have seen lower stock voltages overclocking to 4.8GHz but in most cases the VID has a lot to do with it.


Coretemp and AOD both show my vid as 1.25, and I'm oc'ed to 4.7 stable.
My brother who is also a member here and in this club also has an FX-6100 he can get to 5Ghz and bench but can not get stable above 4.2Ghz

What he and I are starting to wonder is, I'm on a custom water loop he is on air. How big a role is the water loop playing in my ability to get to 4.7 stable.
I know it makes a difference, but is it a step in the direction of "if you want high oc's air isnt going to cut it"?


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's causing the 8120 to downclock under load from 4.5GHz to 2.8? Every power saving feature is turned off. APM as well. Have never noticed this before..


have you been in the amd catalyst, in there it has CPU scale bar where you can adjust 1-100% cpu speed.
Or it might be the C1E settings in the bios?? try Disable that
Maybe either one of these could fix it?

check out this link for the gigabyte settings. http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1305&page=8


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Here's all my settings, you have good memory too so these should work for ya.
> The numbers on the left are the current settings, the yellow just doesnt show up well on camera


if you connect a usb flash drive to your rig, you can press f12 in the UEFI and take screen shots


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> if you connect a usb flash drive to your rig, you can press f12 in the UEFI and take screen shots


after this and the memory button, i'm starting to think i should read that owners manual


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> after this and the memory button, i'm starting to think i should read that owners manual


yea, I love this board







also first mobo manual I've seen that is that big and fully in english!


----------



## bmgjet

You need to turn your NB voltage up more, Also your NB speed is above the optium of around 2450-2550mhz.
For me to run 2500mhz NB I need,
1.32v cpu-nb
1.27v nb

With lower voltages games and aero were crashing all the time even tho prime would be stablish.
Going up to 2600mhz needed.
1.35v cpu-nb
1.30v nb

But it gave me lower scores in bench marks.


----------



## ht_addict

So I officially voided the warranty on my FX8150.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> So I officially voided the warranty on my FX8150.


so shiney









Let us know what temp differences you see


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> So I officially voided the warranty on my FX8150.]


Let us know how she does.


----------



## Jared2608

You're a better man than me...I don't have the guts to do that with stuff...Mostly because I've yet to buy an electronic item that hasn't needed to be RMA'ed, I think the "Fault Fairy", is a permanent resident in my house!

Your CPU sure looks shiny though...


----------



## bmgjet

What gritt did you go up too?
Also did you wet sand since Iv found that makes a big difference once you getting up to 1500-2000gritt and makes its very smooth.

Job doesnt look too bad but I would of keept going since if your voiding the warranty you better make it worth while.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's causing the 8120 to downclock under load from 4.5GHz to 2.8? Every power saving feature is turned off. APM as well. Have never noticed this before..
> 
> 
> 
> have you been in the amd catalyst, in there it has CPU scale bar where you can adjust 1-100% cpu speed.
> Or it might be the C1E settings in the bios?? try Disable that
> Maybe either one of these could fix it?
> 
> check out this link for the gigabyte settings. http://www.pureoverclock.com/review.php?id=1305&page=8
Click to expand...

It was only a silly BIOS.







Went there and saved for no reason. Rebooted and now it's all fine and dandy. But at times I seem to get this again 
But it still gives me scores of ~1.15 when running the single core benchie @ 4.5GHz..


----------



## KarathKasun

I get 1.09 and 3.56 in cinebench at 4.6ghz.

In other news, Ive found an odd glitch in my system (FX-4100 / 970Extreme 3). If my CPU-NB is set to 2400 (12x) I can hardly get the machine to boot, and when it does the memory speeds get knocked down to 800(!). Whats even more strange is that with CPU-NB at 2600(13x) it boots fine with proper memory speeds and appears to be fully stable. This just seems out of line, as most people report needing stupid high CPU-NB volts for over 2500, but mine was at 1.275v for 2600.

I changed back to stock CPU-NB because I figured something was amiss, and now my 4.6Ghz OC only needs 1.438v instead of 1.475v for OCCT small FFT stability. This is all with 1866 9-10-9-28 memory.

Anyone else had issues with strange happenings with certain CPU-NB multipliers?


----------



## Jared2608

Well, since it seems to have improved things, I'd call it win!


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's causing the 8120 to downclock under load from 4.5GHz to 2.8? Every power saving feature is turned off. APM as well. Have never noticed this before..


It happened to me a lot on the fatal1ty 990fx mobo, until I got a beta bios that fixed it. (although I ended up changing mobo)
So... maybe the mobo?


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's causing the 8120 to downclock under load from 4.5GHz to 2.8? Every power saving feature is turned off. APM as well. Have never noticed this before..


Do the AOD trick, dont know what it is exactly but i know it works lol...


----------



## Jared2608

Turn off APM??


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's causing the 8120 to downclock under load from 4.5GHz to 2.8? Every power saving feature is turned off. APM as well. Have never noticed this before..


Yes you need to disable all power saving features along with the APM. This is causing the cpu to throttle under load. Make sure you LLC is high enough for cpu under load.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yeah my vid is 1.325 at stock but it will not go over 4.3ghz on 6 cores without needing a lot of voltage which of course causes a lot of heat. I can do 4.7 now on 4 cores and on air I might be able to squeeze out 4.4 but that will be all.


In order for me to reach 4.9GHz I need 1.525v. This is a lot of voltage but its under the safe zone of 1.55v that I have heard from a lot of places. I only overclock to 4.9GHz when gaming. The rest of the time I am overclocked to 4.6GHz at 1.425v. 1.425 is not really that high at all.

Hope this help a little.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> yeah my vid is 1.325 at stock but it will not go over 4.3ghz on 6 cores without needing a lot of voltage which of course causes a lot of heat. I can do 4.7 now on 4 cores and on air I might be able to squeeze out 4.4 but that will be all.
> 
> 
> 
> In order for me to reach 4.9GHz I need 1.525v. This is a lot of voltage but its under the safe zone of 1.55v that I have heard from a lot of places. I only overclock to 4.9GHz when gaming. The rest of the time I am overclocked to 4.6GHz at 1.425v. 1.425 is not really that high at all.
> 
> Hope this help a little.
Click to expand...

right now prime testing 1.385v at 4.2ghz and slowly moving up to see how high I can go.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> What gritt did you go up too?
> Also did you wet sand since Iv found that makes a big difference once you getting up to 1500-2000gritt and makes its very smooth.
> Job doesnt look too bad but I would of keept going since if your voiding the warranty you better make it worth while.


Started at 600/800/1000/1500/2000. Took your advice and wet sanded with 3 sheets of 2000 grit I had left. Does look alot more smoother.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Started at 600/800/1000/1500/2000. Took your advice and wet sanded with 3 sheets of 2000 grit I had left. Does look alot more smoother.


I would like to know how this works out for you too. What did you do to keep from bending the pins while sanding? Please keep us updated on your progress.

Another question. Is there any way to sand it down to where is it really thin? Will this get better cooling and how much would you have to sand to get close to the chip? Or how thick is the heat spreader? Can it be sanded down to like 1/2 mm or less?

I am thinking about lapping mine but if its not really worth it to take the risk of ruining the chip in the process. AMD chips are a little harder since they have pins and intels dont. I dont know if I want to take the risk of benging pins if it only gives me a couple of degrees difference but if its over 8C it may be worth it.


----------



## kzone75

T'was quite an easy fix. How did I fix it? By doing absolutely nothing. Just a reboot. APM has always been disabled and that goes for all the power saving features too.
There's no LLC option on this mobo. Unless PLL is the same thing. It sits at 2.5v.
Must be a crappy BIOS, me thinks. Because sometimes it works perfectly fine. It's like every boot is different in some ways. Aero might or might not turn off by itself. Not possible to turn it on again unless I reboot. CPU voltage might or might not be the same in Windows as it i in the BIOS. The clocks may differ.. But everything seems to agree that my CPU VID is 1.35v.

Gigabyte + Bulldozer.. It's an adventure







And I like adventures. As long as they don't confuse me too much.


----------



## AMD4ME

Not to start a debate but testing has shown that you can make the surface too smooth and reduce the effectiveness of the TIM/heatsink contact. I would think 2000 grit wet is OK, but I'm not sure that smoother than this is better based on some thermal molecular testing that has been conducted. If you don't see at least 5C imporvement I doubt it's worth the hassle/risk but to each his own.


----------



## KarathKasun

Theoretically if you had two perfectly flat surfaces you wouldnt need thermal compound, as you wouldnt need the thermal compound to fill in their imperfections. But this can only be in theory as you will never be able to achieve perfect flatness on a molecular level.

As for lapping, it is mainly used to remove the voids in the IHS surface. The mirror finish is only a aesthetic bonus.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Theoretically if you had two perfectly flat surfaces you wouldnt need thermal compound, as you wouldnt need the thermal compound to fill in their imperfections. But this can only be in theory as you will never be able to achieve perfect flatness on a molecular level.
> As for lapping, it is mainly used to remove the voids in the IHS surface. The mirror finish is only a aesthetic bonus.


Yeah thats pritty much it, Might as well do the base of your heat sink as well if its not perfect.
Shiny does = smooth but not always flat.

The flatness is the most important part, How you do it with out bending pins is stick the chip back in its foam holder that it came in.
Then glide it accross the sand paper letting its own weight do the work. Make sure the sand paper is on something smooth like a mirror.
I wet sand the whole time since it helps the sand paper stick down.

Then use dish washing liquad on the last sand since it makes it glide very easy and makes it shine like a mirror, But cleaning it up can be hard.

Also those Heat spreaders are quite thick. Phenom 2 ones were like 15mm thick, Id love to cut the one off my chip but still dont have the ball to do it yet.


----------



## alexmaia_br

this forum is awesome... learning a lot. Never heard of this lapping procedure before.
Who knows, perhaps I'll try it on my chip when I'll have another rig ready. Lots of courage =)

Looking forward for the results.


----------



## pvt.joker

now i want to go to the hardware store and buy a pile of sandpaper (i'd practice on an old OEM heatsink and p4 cpu first of course!)

Just dunno if I have the guts to pull my 8120 out and do it though.. we'll see..


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

hey just a quick question maybe someone here could answer,, is the fx 6100 better then the X6 in performance?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> It happened to me a lot on the fatal1ty 990fx mobo, until I got a beta bios that fixed it. (although I ended up changing mobo)
> So... maybe the mobo?


you still have the fatal1ty 990fx mobo?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> hey just a quick question maybe someone here could answer,, is the fx 6100 better then the X6 in performance?


In some cases it is but there are some cases it is not. Depends on what you use it for. I think for heavily threaded apps or games are better for 6100 but single core performance is better for x6.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> this forum is awesome... learning a lot. Never heard of this lapping procedure before.
> Who knows, perhaps I'll try it on my chip when I'll have another rig ready. Lots of courage =)
> Looking forward for the results.


Never knew about it until I joined this place. I would never lap since I have a fear of messing it up, but I would buy lapped CPUS my Phenom II 920 I bought lapped.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yeah thats pritty much it, Might as well do the base of your heat sink as well if its not perfect.
> Shiny does = smooth but not always flat.
> The flatness is the most important part, How you do it with out bending pins is stick the chip back in its foam holder that it came in.
> Then glide it accross the sand paper letting its own weight do the work. Make sure the sand paper is on something smooth like a mirror.
> I wet sand the whole time since it helps the sand paper stick down.
> Then use dish washing liquad on the last sand since it makes it glide very easy and makes it shine like a mirror, But cleaning it up can be hard.
> Also those Heat spreaders are quite thick. Phenom 2 ones were like 15mm thick, Id love to cut the one off my chip but still dont have the ball to do it yet.


Well if the heatsink is that thick dont you think that if you shaved it down really thin that the thermal performance would be better almost like taking the heat spreader off the chip. I think if you could get heat spreader to like 1-2mm thick then thermals will go down like 10C. You would need something to do this cause most people wouldn't want to sand for 3 days straight. Maybe a belt sander untill you get withing 2-3mm thick and then do the lapping with sandpaper on flat surface.

Also, lapping actually comes from the term they use when they buff the smooth silicon wafers to eliminate imperfections. I seen it on a couple videos and on tv. Pretty neat stuff.

Here is a link to one of the videos:






Check it out. What do you think about sanding heat spreader down really thin instead of popping lid off of chip? Let me know what you think.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I would like to know how this works out for you too. What did you do to keep from bending the pins while sanding? Please keep us updated on your progress.
> Another question. Is there any way to sand it down to where is it really thin? Will this get better cooling and how much would you have to sand to get close to the chip? Or how thick is the heat spreader? Can it be sanded down to like 1/2 mm or less?
> I am thinking about lapping mine but if its not really worth it to take the risk of ruining the chip in the process. AMD chips are a little harder since they have pins and intels dont. I dont know if I want to take the risk of benging pins if it only gives me a couple of degrees difference but if its over 8C it may be worth it.


It would take a while to get the heat spreader down to the thickness your thinking. The heat spreader if I mistaken or not is copper with a nickel coating. Lapping the CPU removes the nickel and creates a smooth flat surface. You can do the same with the heatsink to create a better contact. As for the pins, I didn't have the cpu case to use to support the cpu upside down so I just used the hard foam. Your not suppose to put much pressure pushing down on it when going back and forth.

Right now the cpu runs at 5Ghz. It will crash under Prime and OCCT or Intel but I can run Cinebench as well as Heaven DX11 with no issue. The crash isn't a temp issue from what I can see.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Also, lapping actually comes from the term they use when they buff the smooth silicon wafers to eliminate imperfections. I seen it on a couple videos and on tv. Pretty neat stuff.Here is a link to one of the videos:
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out. What do you think about sanding heat spreader down really thin instead of popping lid off of chip? Let me know what you think.


Very interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> right now prime testing 1.385v at 4.2ghz and slowly moving up to see how high I can go.


I think we just got 'weak' chips..... highest i was able to OC my 6100 is 4.0GHz Stable


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> right now prime testing 1.385v at 4.2ghz and slowly moving up to see how high I can go.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we just got 'weak' chips..... highest i was able to OC my 6100 is 4.0GHz Stable
Click to expand...

I think I have a weak core or two. I can get it up to 4.9 as a quad core.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Why does every one think AMD is going to stop making CPUS?.?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Why does every one think AMD is going to stop making CPUS?.?


They are not going to. Just ignore the idiots and trolls here that do not have a clue.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Why does every one think AMD is going to stop making CPUS?.?
> 
> 
> 
> They are not going to. Just ignore the idiots and trolls here that do not have a clue.
Click to expand...

It's so annoying tho


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> It's so annoying tho


I know, but we unfortunately have to deal with it because the mods are not cracking down hard enough on people who seem not to be able to follow the TOS and post something positive and productive to the discussion.

OT: I am playing email tennis with Gigabyte right now about the F7f bios for my mobo and asking what they are trying to do with it.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> I know, but we unfortunately have to deal with it because the mods are not cracking down hard enough on people who seem not to be able to follow the TOS and post something positive and productive to the discussion.
> OT: I am playing email tennis with Gigabyte right now about the F7f bios for my mobo and asking what they are trying to do with it.


No joke but any ways Gigabyte get their bios figured out yet?


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Well if the heat sink is that thick dont you think that if you shaved it down really thin that the thermal performance would be better almost like taking the heat spreader off the chip. I think if you could get heat spreader to like 1-2mm thick then thermals will go down like 10C. You would need something to do this cause most people wouldn't want to sand for 3 days straight. Maybe a belt sander until you get withing 2-3mm thick and then do the lapping with sandpaper on flat surface


This is not a terribly good idea. The chunk of copper that is the IHS acts as a buffer against instantaneous spikes in heat as well. I believe this is one of the reasons it is not useful to de-lid unless water cooling or using high end air cooling. Most stock heat sinks (low end cpu's especially.) are aluminum, which moves heat very slowly compared to copper but dissipates it into the air more easily. Because the IHS is copper, it spreads the heat out more quickly to an area large enough for an aluminum HSF to work well.

Water blocks and good heat sinks already have copious amounts of copper, making the IHS kind of redundant. Though its shown that direct silicon contact helps things, it doesnt help much. That is unless you got a CPU with a botched IHS install.

Also, theres a LOT of copper to get through. CPU's are remarkably light, until the IHS is on.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> No joke but any ways Gigabyte get their bios figured out yet?


Well, I think they will in time. I tried the Beta bios F7f for my board and my BD went loopy, Coretemp and CPUz showed it as a 4 core CPU. turbo core did not work right, the whole damn thing just did not act normal from the F6 bios.


----------



## syncpoland

Hi Everyone !

I have a question for you







And please help me. I spend a 3 days on learning internet and websites.

I have a mobo : Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H ( 760 chipset , SB710 , integrated HD3000 graphics).
Link mobo spec - http://www.vibox.co.uk/articles/motherboards/gigabyte-ga-ma78lmt-us2h/

and > on gigabyte website when i looking some bulldozer on cpu support list , i don't see any new cpu FX model.
Mobo support just max Phenom II x6 processors but i thinking what is a difference between my Gigabyte Mobo and new "black slot" gigabyte mobo what supported new bulldozer cpus..... Both MOBO have the same chipset 760 and the same SB710.

Can do something to install new AMD CPU's on my MOBO in the future ? I thinking that >> Maybe my gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H don't have a turbo core option in bios so that why not support a new FX processors. Maybe when i buy FX-4100 everything be ok , but cpu is working without "turbo mode" just default clock. ??

I asking because in my country the Phenom II X4 955 is a very expensive .... the FX-4100 is new and more cheap.

Please help me if you know something more about this . If i buy a FX-4100 then bulldozer will start or not on this mobo.

THX , Thomas.


----------



## KarathKasun

Its possible that it will work, BUT you need to make sure it on the supported list of CPU's first. Check if it got added in a new bios, if not Id say its a no go. Gigabyte probably pulled future development for the bios. I had a MSI K9A platinum that never got Phenom 1 support, even though it theoretically could support it.


----------



## Obakemono

This is what BD sounds like to me.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> No joke but any ways Gigabyte get their bios figured out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think they will in time. I tried the Beta bios F7f for my board and my BD went loopy, Coretemp and CPUz showed it as a 4 core CPU. turbo core did not work right, the whole damn thing just did not act normal from the F6 bios.
Click to expand...

Yeah it seems like they can't get a solid BIOS out.
The UD5/7 still lack LLC and the vdrop is horrible.









*sigh*


----------



## mark369

mark369 - FX-8120 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3-Mushkin Silverline 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333MHz CL9
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130997
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Yeah it seems like they can't get a solid BIOS out.
> The UD5/7 still lack LLC and the vdrop is horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*


No bios is going to come with llc, only new boards. If you want a Vdroop fix you need to get a soldering iron out or get a new board. FYI rev 1.1 boards with the llc fix are out in the wild, whether newegg has them in stock... I don't know.

Have said this plenty of times


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> No bios is going to come with llc, only new boards. If you want a Vdroop fix you need to get a soldering iron out or get a new board. FYI rev 1.1 boards with the llc fix are out in the wild, whether newegg has them in stock... I don't know.


More about this soldering iron mod please.


----------



## el gappo

Which board bro?


----------



## bmgjet

GA-990FXA-UD3.


----------



## KarathKasun

My 970 ASRock has LLC, though disabled = enabled from what Ive seen on it. I assume LLC requires a more advanced VRM controller that may not be present on the board, or is inaccessible in current Gigabyte BIOS revisions. I wouldnt know as I did not engineer the board.


----------



## axipher

LLC on my ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX seems to have a sweet spot of 50% and I get no vdroop under load.


----------



## bmgjet

There is a hidden LLC option that you can unhide with a bios editor but changing it has no effect.
On the F5 it was set to High (5) but on the F6 betas its set to Extreme (7)


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Yeah it seems like they can't get a solid BIOS out.
> The UD5/7 still lack LLC and the vdrop is horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> No bios is going to come with llc, only new boards. If you want a Vdroop fix you need to get a soldering iron out or get a new board. FYI rev 1.1 boards with the llc fix are out in the wild, whether newegg has them in stock... I don't know.
> 
> Have said this plenty of times
Click to expand...

I know it's wishful thinking.








I'm just upset that revision 1.0 boards have horrible vdrop.

No way in hell am I going to void my warranty by soldering this and that to fix the vdrop.
I'll just RMA the board when I hear rev 1.1 boards are in the wild.


----------



## ht_addict

ht_addict - FX-8150 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2136999


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> you still have the fatal1ty 990fx mobo?


sent to RMA. Since i was in no mood of waiting, I got the xhair formula.
I'm not switching back, ever. Just liked the asus that much.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> sent to RMA. Since i was in no mood of waiting, I got the xhair formula.
> I'm not switching back, ever. Just liked the asus that much.


I see I was looking to buy one and wanted to know how good it was. If you get it back from RMA pm if you want to work some thing out.


----------



## Obakemono

Update:
I re-loaded the F7f bios and it seems to be working correctly this time. All 8 cores are there, turbo is working right (I bumped my turbo speed by 200mhz to 4200). I'll play around with it and see how it goes.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> I see I was looking to buy one and wanted to know how good it was. If you get it back from RMA pm if you want to work some thing out.


brother,

I'd gladly give it to you for half price, but I live in Brazil. Likely I'll give it to my less fortunate friends with a set of 8g amd black edition ddr3 1600mhz.

as for buying one: DON'T. It makes no sense not to get the asus crosshair V fdormula, IMO. (again, IMO).
It's an ok board, but... the asus is so much better it's not even funny (once again for those who like to make things personal, IMO).

This is the point of view from a costumer... perhaps I was unlucky and the board is awesome... even then, I'd go for the asus.

Cheers,
Alex.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> I see I was looking to buy one and wanted to know how good it was. If you get it back from RMA pm if you want to work some thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> brother,
> 
> I'd gladly give it to you for half price, but I live in Brazil. Likely I'll give it to my less fortunate friends with a set of 8g amd black edition ddr3 1600mhz.
> 
> as for buying one: DON'T. It makes no sense not to get the asus crosshair V fdormula, IMO. (again, IMO).
> It's an ok board, but... the asus is so much better it's not even funny (once again for those who like to make things personal, IMO).
> 
> This is the point of view from a costumer... perhaps I was unlucky and the board is awesome... even then, I'd go for the asus.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alex.
Click to expand...

I recently went from a gigabyte ud5 to a sabertooth and I think the sabertooth is a much better board IMO. I have always liked Asus and the gigabyte was my first gigabyte board. Not bad but not Asus.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I recently went from a gigabyte ud5 to a sabertooth and I think the sabertooth is a much better board IMO. I have always liked Asus and the gigabyte was my first gigabyte board. Not bad but not Asus.


2 of us. I will likely buy asus only from now on.


----------



## 66racer

Any rumors on the windows 7 patch release date?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Any rumors on the windows 7 patch release date?


http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/

I documented some rumors on my website.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Any rumors on the windows 7 patch release date?


If I knew which team was working on it, I could ask my contact at MS. Without knowing which team, it's like asking to find a needle in a haystack. Anyway I don't know if this has been posted before but this will give BD owners some hope and prove for some interesting reading. http://techreport.com/articles.x/21865/2

Also from the hours of research that I have done, apparently the problem is not the BD architecture at all. In fact, it is extremely efficient, some might even say genius. Problem is the OS nor its apps don't know how to use it.


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, but you have to design parts that will satisfy the current market and extend into the future. AMD did fairly well, but the current software is definitely suffering.


----------



## fivestring

I tried reading through this thread to find out about the problem with GIGABYTE MOBO's and BD's but, the thread jumps around too much. Can someone point me in the right direction for more info on this?


----------



## KarathKasun

Were all ADD, sorry.

What problem / MB?


----------



## fivestring

I have the GIGABYTE GA-990XA-UD3

Teh problem is supposidly with OCing the chips. I don't know much other than that. Thats why I'm on here to find out a little more.


----------



## Jared2608

If you mean that when you OC it, and put it under load it throttles down to even below stock levels, then it's probably because you are using an old BIOS that can't disable APM. Check if gigabyte has a new Bios out for you board, and disable ALL powersaving features, including APM. That seems to have sorted it out for that board in particular!


----------



## fivestring

OK cool sounds good to me. I figured it was a BIOS thing


----------



## ht_addict

Would it be better to set memory at DDR3-2000mhz(9-10-9-?) or DDR3-1333(6-8-6-?) for a [email protected] 5Ghz?


----------



## axipher

If you can get the higher memory speed stable, go for that. But going for the lower memory speed might give you a little better OC headroom. What are your settings for 5 GHz?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> brother,
> I'd gladly give it to you for half price, but I live in Brazil. Likely I'll give it to my less fortunate friends with a set of 8g amd black edition ddr3 1600mhz.
> as for buying one: DON'T. It makes no sense not to get the asus crosshair V fdormula, IMO. (again, IMO).
> It's an ok board, but... the asus is so much better it's not even funny (once again for those who like to make things personal, IMO).
> This is the point of view from a costumer... perhaps I was unlucky and the board is awesome... even then, I'd go for the asus.
> Cheers,
> Alex.


I just got a Fatal1ty and it's great. I'm was going to get a CHV Formula but wasn't convinced it was worth the extra money over the ASRock


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I just got a Fatal1ty and it's great. I'm was going to get a CHV Formula but wasn't convinced it was worth the extra money over the ASRock


I'm quite happy with my Fatal1ty, be sure to update to the latest 1.5 BIOS on their site.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm quite happy with my Fatal1ty, be sure to update to the latest 1.5 BIOS on their site.


It's the first thing I did


----------



## axipher

Also see the thread in my sig for some clarification on LLC, but basically ASRock recommends 0% for overclocking and 100% for general use.


----------



## tw33k

I have it disabled


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I have it disabled


Hmm, I wonder if there's a difference between 0% and Disabled


----------



## tw33k

Probably not but if your OCing you should disable it (just to be safe)


----------



## axipher

I'm more thinking if setting it to 0% triggers it to actually maintain voltage under load where disabled may just let the VRMs do their own thing which would actually be less stable. Could you physically test for vDroop using a multimeter?


----------



## tw33k

Can't see why not. btw..I just checked and 0% is not an option for me. After disabled, the next option is 25%


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Hi Guys,

So its been a week I've now had the FX 8150.
I managed to get my bulldozer to 4.82ghz on all 8cores, but I have been getting the odd blue screen or game closing out. It also wasn't stable with 100% load across all the cores.
How many volts should you require at this speed? I was trying 1.455-1.488volts, I tried 1.5 volts but with the bad volt drop I had to set it @ 1.52volts which its quiet hot!!

I also notice temps heading to the mid 60s @ 1.52volts, so i thought maybe it needed more thermal paste







"which it didnt" and well now its in the 70s....
So i'm back to 4.4ghz @ 52c until I get my diamond thermal compound in the mail.
(note that the temp inside my house the last week has been very hot probably 30degrees).

But yeah, so I've done so googling to see if my syscooling water system - 2x 120mm, 2x 60cfm fans, 600l/per hour pump & copper cpu block was crap.
but if you guys head here -

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1743/7/

It appears my cooling is doing rather well?!
Does anyone have a H100 with a AMD fx 8150 overclocked and can tell me their temps & volts please.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> < snip >
> 
> It appears my cooling is doing rather well?!
> Does anyone have a H100 with a AMD fx 8150 overclocked and can tell me their temps & volts please.


My H100 with 3000 RPM Ultra Kaze's and AP-15 Gentle Typhoons is getting similar temps to you at 5 GHz, and at 4.5 GHz I drift around 52-53 as well


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> So its been a week I've now had the FX 8150.
> I managed to get my bulldozer to 4.82ghz on all 8cores, but I have been getting the odd blue screen or game closing out. It also wasn't stable with 100% load across all the cores.
> How many volts should you require at this speed? I was trying 1.455-1.488volts, I tried 1.5 volts but with the bad volt drop I had to set it @ 1.52volts which its quiet hot!!
> I also notice temps heading to the mid 60s @ 1.52volts, so i thought maybe it needed more thermal paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "which it didnt" and well now its in the 70s....
> So i'm back to 4.4ghz @ 52c until I get my diamond thermal compound in the mail.
> (note that the temp inside my house the last week has been very hot probably 30degrees).
> But yeah, so I've done so googling to see if my syscooling water system - 2x 120mm, 2x 60cfm fans, 600l/per hour pump & copper cpu block was crap.
> but if you guys head here -
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1743/7/
> It appears my cooling is doing rather well?!
> Does anyone have a H100 with a AMD fx 8150 overclocked and can tell me their temps & volts please.


I was having this same problem with my board until I updated bios. This no longer happens to me. New bios gave me better stability. I have heard a lot of problems with gigabyte getting bios out to consumers with the updates needed. I have seen a lot of gigabyte owners switch to asus because of this. Try giving them a call and see if they can email you latest beta bios. Im stable at 4.8Ghz with 1.475v.

Maybe check out forum for your motherboard.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> If I knew which team was working on it, I could ask my contact at MS. Without knowing which team, it's like asking to find a needle in a haystack. Anyway I don't know if this has been posted before but this will give BD owners some hope and prove for some interesting reading. http://techreport.com/articles.x/21865/2
> Also from the hours of research that I have done, apparently the problem is not the BD architecture at all. In fact, it is extremely efficient, some might even say genius. Problem is the OS nor its apps don't know how to use it.


Yeah when I had an 8150 i noticed by the core usage being pretty erratic compared to my 1100 I didnt think windows knew how to provide the work load. I sold it while they were sold out to recover my cost and invest in a better gpu but I hope to buy another one sooner than later, or piledriver but I cant wait to see review updates with the patch in place
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> http://hardwaredoken.com/blog/
> I documented some rumors on my website.


Thanks for the link, AMD said there is one coming in an interview with hard ocp but no time frame unfortunatly, was hoping there was new info

http://m.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/29/hardocp_readers_ask_amd_bulldozer_questions/


----------



## computerparts

Just got the 8120. I like this thing







My system boots and shuts down faster than it did with the 1090t. It seems to like 1800mhz+ ram better than the 1090t ever did. Also, at stock speeds, it seems faster than the 1090t @ 4.0 ghz was. Other than that, windows doesn't seem to know what it's doing thread wise. I'm convinced performance will increase with an improved thread scheduling system.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Just got the 8120. I like this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system boots and shuts down faster than it did with the 1090t. It seems to like 1800mhz+ ram better than the 1090t ever did. Also, at stock speeds, it seems faster than the 1090t @ 4.0 ghz was. Other than that, windows doesn't seem to know what it's doing thread wise. I'm convinced performance will increase with an improved thread scheduling system.


The FX cpu's are native 1866Mhz ram speeds just so you know. I have mine overclocked to 2000Mhz and my ram is rated for 1866Mhz.

Has anyone been able to get higher ram speeds with BD? Do you think my ram can handle higher than 2000Mhz (9-10-9-27)?

Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

what memory brand are you using? and I assume you had the ratio set to 1866mhz and clocked up from their?

I got the 8gb (2 stick) GSKILL RIPJAW 2133mhz KIT.
I'll try mine tonight and see what I can get to


----------



## Kvjavs

Has anyone tried running Bulldozer on one of those AM3 boards that claim to have AM3+ support?


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah when I had an 8150 i noticed by the core usage being pretty erratic compared to my 1100 I didnt think windows knew how to provide the work load. I sold it while they were sold out to recover my cost and invest in a better gpu but I hope to buy another one sooner than later, or piledriver but I cant wait to see review updates with the patch in place
> Thanks for the link, AMD said there is one coming in an interview with hard ocp but no time frame unfortunatly, was hoping there was new info
> http://m.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/29/hardocp_readers_ask_amd_bulldozer_questions/


I hate the H, their mods a bunch of A-Holes...


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spartan805*
> 
> I hate the H, their mods a bunch of A-Holes...


i agree!


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> Has anyone tried running Bulldozer on one of those AM3 boards that claim to have AM3+ support?


http://www.overclock.net/t/730776/official-gigabyte-ga-890fxa-ud5-ud7-owners-thread-club/3860

I did


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/730776/official-gigabyte-ga-890fxa-ud5-ud7-owners-thread-club/3860
> I did


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The FX cpu's are native 1866Mhz ram speeds just so you know. I have mine overclocked to 2000Mhz and my ram is rated for 1866Mhz.
> Has anyone been able to get higher ram speeds with BD? Do you think my ram can handle higher than 2000Mhz (9-10-9-27)?
> Let me know what you guys think...


WR is ~3.6GHz on an 8150. 9-11-9-something iirc


----------



## syncpoland

a have a quick (noob question) : can bulldozer run on 1600mhz ddr3 memory ?

can downgrade ?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syncpoland*
> 
> a have a quick (noob question) : can bulldozer run on 1600mhz ddr3 memory ?
> 
> can downgrade ?


Yes it can









And I have my 1866 MHz RAM at 1920 MHz at 9-10-9-28-2T

I haven't tried playing with the RAM timings nor have I pushed for 2000 MHz yet. I don't feel the minimal gain is worth the extra voltage. I'd rather push the CPU speed higher.


----------



## headmixer

Ramshot.PNG 63k .PNG file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The FX cpu's are native 1866Mhz ram speeds just so you know. Has anyone been able to get higher ram speeds with BD?


I got 16Gigs of Geil 2400 running around 2172 (9/11/9/28/37).

Tried the rated 2400 speed, and sys will post up to loading win7.

Then win7 tries to load Win repair, and then black screen.

It seems that the FX 8150 can handle the 2400 Ram, Win 7 seems to have a problem with it.

I even tried to install Win7 with Ram at 2400.

Again, the sys seemed to load up just fine, Win7 install failed.

So, the FX has no problem with the higher ram speed.

Ramshot.PNG 63k .PNG file


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The FX cpu's are native 1866Mhz ram speeds just so you know. Has anyone been able to get higher ram speeds with BD?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 16Gigs of Geil 2400 running around 2172 (9/11/9/28/37).
> 
> Tried the rated 2400 speed, and sys will post up to loading win7.
> 
> Then win7 tries to load Win repair, and then black screen.
> 
> It seems that the FX 8150 can handle the 2400 Ram, Win 7 seems to have a problem with it.
> 
> I even tried to install Win7 with Ram at 2400.
> 
> Again, the sys seemed to load up just fine, Win7 install failed.
> 
> So, the FX has no problem with the higher ram speed.
Click to expand...

Did you try upping your NB to 2400-2500 MHZ, CPU-NB to ~1.2 V and adding 0.02 V to your RAM (1.52 V on 1.5 V RAM)


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The FX cpu's are native 1866Mhz ram speeds just so you know. Has anyone been able to get higher ram speeds with BD?
> 
> 
> 
> I got 16Gigs of Geil 2400 running around 2172 (9/11/9/28/37).
> 
> Tried the rated 2400 speed, and sys will post up to loading win7.
> 
> Then win7 tries to load Win repair, and then black screen.
> 
> It seems that the FX 8150 can handle the 2400 Ram, Win 7 seems to have a problem with it.
> 
> I even tried to install Win7 with Ram at 2400.
> 
> Again, the sys seemed to load up just fine, Win7 install failed.
> 
> So, the FX has no problem with the higher ram speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you try upping your NB to 2400-2500 MHZ, CPU-NB to ~1.2 V and adding 0.02 V to your RAM (1.52 V on 1.5 V RAM)
Click to expand...

This is where I am at now.

Ramshot.PNG 63k .PNG file


----------



## axipher

Nice RAM speed and Timing, makes me want to see if I can push mine over 2000 MHz.

Drop your NB down a step, from what I remember, over 2400 MHz seems to diminish performance, 2400-2500 seems to be the sweet spot. And did you try upping your CPU-NB and DRAM voltages?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Got a 8120 what is needed to keep processor from down clocking? Are any tricks and tips thet need to be performed in the BIOS now that we a couple of months of testing? After playing around with this thing for over a month I am a little disapointed.

Mobo is GA-970A-UD3
Bios F5a
Sitting at 4.0 which feels slower that my 1090T at 4.0


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Got a 8120 what is needed to keep processor from down clocking? Are any tricks and tips thet need to be performed in the BIOS now that we a couple of months of testing? After playing around with this thing for over a month I am a little disapointed.


Update to latest BIOS, keep fiddling around with overclock settings, keep the VRM's cool.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nice RAM speed and Timing, makes me want to see if I can push mine over 2000 MHz.
> 
> Drop your NB down a step, from what I remember, over 2400 MHz seems to diminish performance, 2400-2500 seems to be the sweet spot. And did you try upping your CPU-NB and DRAM voltages?


Yes, I had the NB-CPU at 1.25V at the time, and the Ram at 1.65V

I'm using BIOS 9921, the NB-CPU volts goes RED at 1.5V.

I tried 1.45V NB-CPU and CPU at 1.38V (I think) till had same issue.

I am still testing, will post improved results when I get there.


----------



## IOSEFINI

I use 2133 8-9-8-24, was stable at 2200 9-9-9-24. Didn't try it higher since my RAM stock is 2133 8-9-8-24.(and I dont want the # 10 or 11 for my timings







)


----------



## axipher

Too much voltage on the NB can also rob performance. What is your processor at? What reference clock and multiplier


----------



## headmixer

For those with C5F mobo.

New BIOS

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2860#post_15898447

Thanks AccellGarage


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Yes, I had the NB-CPU at 1.25V at the time, and the Ram at 1.65V
> I'm using BIOS 9921, the NB-CPU volts goes RED at 1.5V.
> I tried 1.45V NB-CPU and CPU at 1.38V (I think) till had same issue.
> I am still testing, will post improved results when I get there.


YOU DO NOT NEED CPU/NB VOLTAGE AT 1.5V!!! TOO HIGH!!!

These are my setting for 2000Mhz dram clock:
Multi_________________19.5x
FSB_________________250MHz
CPU________________4875MHz (posts at 4.93Ghz)
CPU/NB_____________2500MHz
HT LInk_____________2750Mhz
DRAM______________2000Mhz (9-10-9-27) (1866Mhz setting then oc fsb)
CPU_______________1.525v
CPU/NB____________1.425-1.45v
DRAM_____________1.525v (does just fine at 1.5v but bumped it for stability)
NB________________1.225-1.275v
HT Link____________1.3-1.325v

The only voltage that should be in red on your mobo is the cpu if needed over 4.8GHz. No other voltage needs to have red led. "crazy setting"

Hope this help you out. The ram on mine doesn't even need to be jumped up at all to go from 1866(rated) to 2000Mhz overclock. I have nice ram thought but I have heard most 1.5v rated ram is good up to 1.6-1.65v. You can find this out at manufacturer site. You shouldn't need to jump ram voltages up that much at all though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> For those with C5F mobo.
> New BIOS
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2860#post_15898447
> Thanks AccellGarage


Thanks for the update... Is this bios more recent than 9921? I see that it is 1003, does this come directly from asus or what? What changes were made to this one from the last, do you know?

Thanks for info.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Yes, I had the NB-CPU at 1.25V at the time, and the Ram at 1.65V
> I'm using BIOS 9921, the NB-CPU volts goes RED at 1.5V.
> I tried 1.45V NB-CPU and CPU at 1.38V (I think) till had same issue.
> I am still testing, will post improved results when I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU DO NOT NEED CPU/NB VOLTAGE AT 1.5V!!! TOO HIGH!!!
> 
> These are my setting for 2000Mhz dram clock:
> Multi_________________19.5x
> FSB_________________250MHz
> CPU________________4875MHz (posts at 4.93Ghz)
> CPU/NB_____________2500MHz
> HT LInk_____________2750Mhz
> DRAM______________2000Mhz (9-10-9-27) (1866Mhz setting then oc fsb)
> CPU_______________1.525v
> CPU/NB____________1.425-1.45v
> DRAM_____________1.525v (does just fine at 1.5v but bumped it for stability)
> NB________________1.225-1.275v
> HT Link____________1.3-1.325v
> 
> The only voltage that should be in red on your mobo is the cpu if needed over 4.8GHz. No other voltage needs to have red led. "crazy setting"
> 
> Hope this help you out. The ram on mine doesn't even need to be jumped up at all to go from 1866(rated) to 2000Mhz overclock. I have nice ram thought but I have heard most 1.5v rated ram is good up to 1.6-1.65v. You can find this out at manufacturer site. You shouldn't need to jump ram voltages up that much at all though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> For those with C5F mobo.
> New BIOS
> http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/2860#post_15898447
> Thanks AccellGarage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the update... Is this bios more recent than 9921? I see that it is 1003, does this come directly from asus or what? What changes were made to this one from the last, do you know?
> 
> Thanks for info.
Click to expand...

I'm going to try those settings tonight, I'm a little worried about that much voltage, I don't think my H100 will keep up since I don't have a crazy dryer hose intake hooked up to it. I can get 4.8GHz using a 240 MHz reference clock and 1.4825 V but I get Prime95 "Illegal SUMOUT's" and it's not stable for folding.


----------



## utnorris

So for overclocking a FX6100 is there a huge difference between these motherboards?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0366425 - It's either revision 1.1 or 1.2, forgot, but I believe someone said they do not have an LLC issue, is that correct?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365898

Thanks


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So for overclocking a FX6100 is there a huge difference between these motherboards?
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0366425 - It's either revision 1.1 or 1.2, forgot, but I believe someone said they do not have an LLC issue, is that correct?
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365898
> Thanks


the sabertooth is way better, but why are you getting a BD if you already have a 2600k?


----------



## utnorris

I don't get to use my machine much and when I do it's really overkill for what I do. Plus, I haven't played with AMD in a while, thought what the heck, sell my SB setup and go BD.


----------



## Razeron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I don't get to use my machine much and when I do it's really overkill for what I do. Plus, I haven't played with AMD in a while, thought what the heck, sell my SB setup and go BD.


This is my first AMD build, it's interesting to experiment with, the benchmarks for 4100 aren't great, but it rolls over my old 940 pretty soundly so good enough for $100.

(Also, the motherboard is pretty fantastic compared to the others I've tinkered with.)

Gotta spice it up every now and then.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I don't get to use my machine much and when I do it's really overkill for what I do. Plus, I haven't played with AMD in a while, thought what the heck, sell my SB setup and go BD.


Awesome man! Hope you enjoy coming over to the Red Side! If what you say is true about your 2600k being way over kill then a 6100 should be PLENTY for ya. Will even get some kicks outta overclocking it trying to get to that 5ghz mark. Get some good cooling and have some fun! Welcome again


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razeron*
> 
> This is my first AMD build, it's interesting to experiment with, the benchmarks for 4100 aren't great, but it rolls over my old 940 pretty soundly so good enough for $100.
> (Also, the motherboard is pretty fantastic compared to the others I've tinkered with.)
> Gotta spice it up every now and then.


Well if your happy with it thats all that matters no matter what a benchmark says. Im looking forward to the fx4170, seems like a good processor (4.2ghz stock i hear)


----------



## utnorris

Yeah, I use to do benching, kinda buned out on that. I have a phase sitting in the garage that I may eventually take to this, but I really just don't have the time. As much as I like my SB setup, I miss the days of having to do FSB to overclock. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to be able to set it and go via a multiplier, but it's just not as fun.

So, does anyone think I should spend the extra $55 and get the Crosshair V over the Sabertooth?


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So for overclocking a FX6100 is there a huge difference between these motherboards?
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0366425 - It's either revision 1.1 or 1.2, forgot, but I believe someone said they do not have an LLC issue, is that correct?
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0365898
> Thanks


read through this thread. Asus boards have been the best so far. Crosshair V, Sabertooth, and the EVO boards are all good overclockers


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, I use to do benching, kinda buned out on that. I have a phase sitting in the garage that I may eventually take to this, but I really just don't have the time. As much as I like my SB setup, I miss the days of having to do FSB to overclock. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to be able to set it and go via a multiplier, but it's just not as fun.
> So, does anyone think I should spend the extra $55 and get the Crosshair V over the Sabertooth?


Yes.
You enjoy OCing, so go for the extreme OC board. I don't regret it.


----------



## bmgjet

Might also be worth getting a 8 core so then you have more chance of getting a good core if your going for a record.


----------



## Obakemono

This is what I am getting now in Cinebench @4ghz on the new F7f bios. Before it was 4.96 on the F7f bios @3.1ghz and 4.91 @3.1ghz on the F6 bios. Gigabyte is moving in the right direction!


----------



## Spartan805

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> 
> This is what I am getting now in Cinebench @4ghz on the new F7f bios. Before it was 4.96 on the F7f bios @3.1ghz and 4.91 @3.1ghz on the F6 bios. Gigabyte is moving in the right direction!


Kool, seems MFGs are still fixing BIOs with each release.


----------



## ht_addict

My FX8150 is nice and toasty running OCCT


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Yeah, I use to do benching, kinda buned out on that. I have a phase sitting in the garage that I may eventually take to this, but I really just don't have the time. As much as I like my SB setup, I miss the days of having to do FSB to overclock. Don't get me wrong, it's nice to be able to set it and go via a multiplier, but it's just not as fun.
> So, does anyone think I should spend the extra $55 and get the Crosshair V over the Sabertooth?


For Fx series I would go for the CHV, they get way more bios support. I have been in the sabertooth club in and out for the past month or two and their updates are farther apart than the chv, there were a few teething pains on the FX release that took forever to fix that asus was all over on the CHV. By now I bet things are smooth, but asus will always keep their premiere board up to date first if your into the latest and greatest updates, especially windows patches around the corner, who knows it will require more bios work.


----------



## pwnzilla61

CHV. BD by far is the most enjoyable cpu/mobo to oc in quite a while, and the CHV cherries(like on top of cake) it so well.


----------



## matrixman32

Hi Pleas post a gaming benchmarks with bulldozer cpu because i want to by a computer with AMD FX-8150 cpu.thanks


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

ht_addict,

what cooling are you using?


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> ht_addict,
> what cooling are you using?


I have a XSPC Rasa RX240/RX120 wc loop. Also have my dual 6950's in the loop though from the res/pump the water travels through both rads, then splits to go to the CPU and GPU's separate before heading back to pumpI stop the test after 7hrs without any errors. Tried bumping the speed up a little and it crashed.


----------



## ht_addict

I was wondering. When everyone is stress testing their OC with either IBT or OCCT, what do you set your memory usage at(Standard or Max)?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> I was wondering. When everyone is stress testing their OC with either IBT or OCCT, what do you set your memory usage at(Standard or Max)?


Use P95 - blend.
I was LinX stable, but P95 crashed instantly.
LinX or IBT are not good for FX chips. Dont know about OCCT, I dont use it


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Use P95 - blend.
> I was LinX stable, but P95 crashed instantly.
> *LinX or IBT are not good for FX chips*. Dont know about OCCT, I dont use it


Why are they not good?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Why are they not good?


From my experience, both IBT and LinX, dont test the CPU/NB. They are OK for Deneb, Athlon and Thuban chips, if there is no CPU/NB overclock.
But for FX chips , are useless, even if I dont overclock the CPU/NB. CPU needs less voltage for LinX than P95.
My FX-8120 was LinX stable(5.0GHz) all day long, but crashed when I was playing games. When I tested with P95, crashed within 5 seconds


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> From my experience, both IBT and LinX, dont test the CPU/NB. They are OK for Deneb, Athlon and Thuban chips, if there is no CPU/NB overclock.
> But for FX chips , are useless, even if I dont overclock the CPU/NB. CPU needs less voltage for LinX than P95.
> My FX-8120 was LinX stable(5.0GHz) all day long, but crashed when I was playing games. When I tested with P95, crashed within 5 seconds


Fully agree. I can IBT all day and my temps are about 10* cooler than prime95.
Most I do is run a quick 5 pass of IBT to start testing stability because if it cant to that it wont do any thing else.

When I did try to run LinX on my BD, LinX showed running but all my cores were below 10% usage, so In my case it wasn't even testing any thing.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

I'm considering an FX 8120 and overclocking it within safe temperatures. Will it work on my AM3 socket board? Can't find anything about FX on my board on Asus support website.

Now it's gonna replace my Phenom ii x4 955 BE, the reason why I'm upgrading to this is for two reasons:
1. I (potentially) won't have to replace my motherboard
2. I play a lot of Battlefield 3 which seems to like Bulldozer and it's 8 cores.

-EDIT-
Also, I don't want to contribute to a potential monoply in this particular segment of the market


----------



## KarathKasun

OCCT is based on P95 as far as I am aware.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> I'm considering an FX 8120 and overclocking it within safe temperatures. Will it work on my AM3 socket board? Can't find anything about FX on my board on Asus support website.
> Now it's gonna replace my Phenom ii x4 955 BE, the reason why I'm upgrading to this is for two reasons:
> 1. I (potentially) won't have to replace my motherboard
> 2. I play a lot of Battlefield 3 which seems to like Bulldozer and it's 8 cores.
> -EDIT-
> Also, I don't want to contribute to a potential monoply in this particular segment of the market


ASUS website says nothing about FX support.

I wouldn't count on it working.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> I'm considering an FX 8120 and overclocking it within safe temperatures. Will it work on my AM3 socket board? Can't find anything about FX on my board on Asus support website.
> Now it's gonna replace my Phenom ii x4 955 BE, the reason why I'm upgrading to this is for two reasons:
> 1. I (potentially) won't have to replace my motherboard
> 2. I play a lot of Battlefield 3 which seems to like Bulldozer and it's 8 cores.
> -EDIT-
> Also, I don't want to contribute to a potential monoply in this particular segment of the market


You need a new mobo for FX chips


----------



## Edge Of Pain

OK, thanks for the speedy replies, looks like I'm either waiting for Piledriver or until I have enough money to also get an AM3+ board.

Or for a revised version of BD, if that ever happens.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> OK, thanks for the speedy replies, looks like I'm either waiting for Piledriver or until I have enough money to also get an AM3+ board.
> Or for a revised version of BD, if that ever happens.


looking at your sig rig, you should put you money into a new monitor, SSD and some RAM first before you consider upgrading your CPU


----------



## GenTarkin

So, Im fiddlin with this in shop FX 4100 on a 760G AM3+ board.... or so it says...lol
Ive achieved a stable 4.5ghz @ 1.28v , VID of 1.25v in BIOS, its on stock cooler and never exceeds 45c!
I have all the power features of processor disabled in BIOS
Im monitoring the clocks using HWinfo64 .. it was throttling down due to VRM temp reaching 85C when it was @ stock voltages @ 4ghz+.... but at 1.28v 4.5ghz it never sees above 77C on the VRM's and never throttles.

Is this normal for FX4100? I havent seen this good of a clock at this voltage yet.
Whats funny is the stock setting is vcore of 1.4v!!
It gets hotter and uses more power stock settings then it does w/ this OC and voltage @ 1.28v!!

Im somewhat in shock LOL! Seems like its awesome.

When running linx , 4.5ghz @ 1.28v it shows around 165watts from wall. The rest of system specs is 1 HDD and 1 ODD. Also, has a passive PFC 400watt PSU(so it has maybe 70-80% efficiency)..


----------



## Kelwing

Stumbled upon this site and have to say I like it.

Kelwing - AMD FX 4100 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (F5 bios)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2142008

Upgraded from an Athlon64 x2 6400+, Asus M2N-E


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenTarkin*
> 
> So, Im fiddlin with this in shop FX 4100 on a 760G AM3+ board.... or so it says...lol
> Ive achieved a stable 4.5ghz @ 1.28v , VID of 1.25v in BIOS, its on stock cooler and never exceeds 45c!
> I have all the power features of processor disabled in BIOS
> Im monitoring the clocks using HWinfo64 .. it was throttling down due to VRM temp reaching 85C when it was @ stock voltages @ 4ghz+.... but at 1.28v 4.5ghz it never sees above 77C on the VRM's and never throttles.
> Is this normal for FX4100? I havent seen this good of a clock at this voltage yet.
> Whats funny is the stock setting is vcore of 1.4v!!
> It gets hotter and uses more power stock settings then it does w/ this OC and voltage @ 1.28v!!
> Im somewhat in shock LOL! Seems like its awesome.
> When running linx , 4.5ghz @ 1.28v it shows around 165watts from wall. The rest of system specs is 1 HDD and 1 ODD. Also, has a passive PFC 400watt PSU(so it has maybe 70-80% efficiency)..


This is kind of weird.

You said VID is 1.25v then you say its 1.4v. What is your stock voltage? If it is 1.4v then you may have a sweet chip that should be able to reach over 5GHz but if it is 1.25v then yes your numbers are fairly normal but you will see once you get to around 4.8-5.0GHz then your voltage is going to go way up past 1.55v to get stable. This is what I have seen with stock voltages that are really low. If is 1.4 then you shouldn't be able to reach 4.5GHz at 1.28v but you should be able to overclock to 5GHz without going over 1.525v and should be able to reach over 5GHz. This is only if stock voltage is over 1.35v "in most cases".

What is you stock voltage? Stock voltage is same as VID when set to auto.


----------



## bmgjet

1.4v is the vid it picks up with turbo core enabled. Need to disable that then boot into windows restart and go back to the bios and it will say the real stock vid.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> OK, thanks for the speedy replies, looks like I'm either waiting for Piledriver or until I have enough money to also get an AM3+ board.
> Or for a revised version of BD, if that ever happens.


If you have a Microcenter in your area they have a sweet deal on their FX6100 and FX4100 chips where you get $50 off the MB. IIRC you can get a 970 MB for $40 that will work with the FX series or spend a little more for a 990fx board since the FX6100 is only $149 versus the FX8120 for $200. Just a thought.


----------



## 12Cores

Can someone post their cinebench R11.5 score on their overclocked fx-8120 @ 4.5ghz or higher. Also is anyone seeing performace gains from overclocking the NB on the 8120 & 8150's.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Obakemono

Bios update:
Went from F6 to F7f (beta) and saw an increase in cinebench scores (4.91 to 4.96 @3.1ghz), just flashed to the new F7 bios for my UD7 and cinebench jumped from 4.96 to 4.99 @3.1ghz. So progress is being made with the new CPU codes and tweeks. I'll run cinebench @4ghz later to see what I get.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Bios update:
> Went from F6 to F7f (beta) and saw an increase in cinebench scores (4.91 to 4.96 @3.1ghz), just flashed to the new F7 bios for my UD7 and cinebench jumped from 4.96 to 4.99 @3.1ghz. So progress is being made with the new CPU codes and tweeks. I'll run cinebench @4ghz later to see what I get.


There can be a little increase but this much of a change can happen just by running cinebench twice. I have seen cinebench jump .1 points just from running cinebench two seperate times with same settings.


----------



## Tweeky

BIOS 1003 is now on the official ASUS download for the Crosshair V Formula

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=24&m=Crosshair%20V%20Formula&os=30&ft=3&f_name=CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip#CrosshairV-Formula-ASUS-1003.zip

Crosshair V-Formula BIOS 1003
1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability"


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> I'm considering an FX 8120 and overclocking it within safe temperatures. Will it work on my AM3 socket board? Can't find anything about FX on my board on Asus support website.
> Now it's gonna replace my Phenom ii x4 955 BE, the reason why I'm upgrading to this is for two reasons:
> 1. I (potentially) won't have to replace my motherboard
> 2. I play a lot of Battlefield 3 which seems to like Bulldozer and it's 8 cores.
> -EDIT-
> Also, I don't want to contribute to a potential monoply in this particular segment of the market


Yeah, definately no BD support on that motherboard. Also noticed that you were awaiting two 6850's to replace your Integrated Graphics. Just so you aren't suprised when you attempt Crossfire on that motherboard, it's not Crossfire capeble either. It only has Hybrid Crossfire support. Which mean you can use one of those 6850's and it will link with the integrated graphics chip.

In your case, if you already have the 6850's en-route, it'd be worthwhile to get an AM3+ board. Keep an eye on Newegg etc around boxing day and you could probably get a good mobo/cpu combo cheap cheap


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> There can be a little increase but this much of a change can happen just by running cinebench twice. I have seen cinebench jump .1 points just from running cinebench two seperate times with same settings.


Hey Mikezachlowe2004, would you mind posting some Cinebench pics of you getting 8+ scores? I'm not sure if my setup is slowed by heat or or if it's my Gigabyte Board. But even when I set the same specs as you have posted, I'm usualy about 0.60 points lower than your score.
I have the 990fx UD3 with F5 Bios. I am running the FX-8150. (all power saving settings off) I realize you are running the 8120, so maybe it just has better overclock ramping.

It could be a heat issue as I am only running Air. (CoreTemp and Speedfan say 50 Celsius, but I imagine I am closer to 70 Celsius


----------



## ironmaiden

Sorry to barge in with a different post but I need some info, anyone with a 4100 please tell me the performance and power consumption, I need to setup my Linux server on that.


----------



## KarathKasun

Power consumption at stock is ~95w, performance is around that of an i3 2100 or Phenom 2 945-955, higher in some things and slower in others.

Overclocked to ~4.6 it should be ~160w. Performance moves up substantially, into Phenom 2 x4 @ 3.8-4.0ghz range.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Power consumption at stock is ~95w, performance is around that of an i3 2100 or Phenom 2 945-955, higher in some things and slower in others.
> Overclocked to ~4.6 it should be ~160w. Performance moves up substantially, into Phenom 2 x4 @ 3.8-4.0ghz range.


great so it's a good cpu. thnx


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Power consumption at stock is ~95w, performance is around that of an i3 2100 or Phenom 2 945-955, higher in some things and slower in others.
> Overclocked to ~4.6 it should be ~160w. Performance moves up substantially, into Phenom 2 x4 @ 3.8-4.0ghz range.
> 
> 
> 
> great so it's a good cpu. thnx
Click to expand...

You will certainly notice an increase over your current Athalon especially if you overclock that sucker. (which they are made to do it seems) I do not own a Bulldozer yet but have been following extra closely since release and the 4100 @ $100 is a great buy if you ask me. Keep us posted when you get one, we love to hear other's results and experiences!


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> You will certainly notice an increase over your current Athalon especially if you overclock that sucker. (which they are made to do it seems) I do not own a Bulldozer yet but have been following extra closely since release and the 4100 @ $100 is a great buy if you ask me. Keep us posted when you get one, we love to hear other's results and experiences!


it will be in Jan when it's available here in india.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hey Mikezachlowe2004, would you mind posting some Cinebench pics of you getting 8+ scores? I'm not sure if my setup is slowed by heat or or if it's my Gigabyte Board. But even when I set the same specs as you have posted, I'm usualy about 0.60 points lower than your score.
> I have the 990fx UD3 with F5 Bios. I am running the FX-8150. (all power saving settings off) I realize you are running the 8120, so maybe it just has better overclock ramping.
> It could be a heat issue as I am only running Air. (CoreTemp and Speedfan say 50 Celsius, but I imagine I am closer to 70 Celsius










This one is from el gappo. Thought I post just so you can see others too.


----------



## GenTarkin

To clear up what Ive done, the stock VID of my fx4100 is 1.315v, I am doing really low voltage testing right now and getting pretty good results I think.
I have it at 1.12v @ 4ghz stable ..
Power consumption is 130watts from wall on full load linx.
Idles @ 60watts. NO power features in BIOS enabled.


----------



## KarathKasun

I have a feeling that GloFo's 32nm process is way too variable, thus chips get through that can run much lower volts. Almost like Llano and its derivatives.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenTarkin*
> 
> To clear up what Ive done, the stock VID of my fx4100 is 1.315v, I am doing really low voltage testing right now and getting pretty good results I think.
> I have it at 1.12v @ 4ghz stable ..
> Power consumption is 130watts from wall on full load linx.
> Idles @ 60watts. NO power features in BIOS enabled.


This is pretty good results here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I have a feeling that GloFo's 32nm process is way too variable, thus chips get through that can run much lower volts. Almost like Llano and its derivatives.


Yes they do release chips that vary a whole lot in stock vid's. I have received 3 8120's since release and the first stock voltage was 1.325v, the second 1.25v and the third 1.285. The best chip out of these three was the first one with stock vid at 1.325. I have stable at GHz but with 1.25v stock vid I couldnt get stable at 4.5Ghz which goes to show that there is too much variation and that this needs to be dealt with and fixed. They should not be releasing chips that vary in stock vid this much. I agree with you that glofo needs to use more strict testing when it comes to these chips. I feel in the future this variation wont be as much but it should have never been in the first place. When it comes to microprocessor manufacturing these things cannot be taken lightly.


----------



## axipher

Like my FX-8150 that has a stock VID of 1.2875 @ 3.6 GHz but needs 1.48 to get 4.66 GHz stable


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> I agree with you that glofo needs to use more strict testing when it comes to these chips. I feel in the future this variation wont be as much but it should have never been in the first place. When it comes to microprocessor manufacturing these things cannot be taken lightly.


They cant afford to do that though, their balance sheets would look even more like garbage. Amd is only paying for working chips, thus GloFo is making every attempt to get as many chips to work.

Though if the process node stabilizes, we should find 4.4Ghz stock chips soon. It doesn't look like that will happen too quickly though.


----------



## GenTarkin

So, if going for power consumption effeciency my goal in gettin a CPU should be the lower vid ones correct? and just take up them till they hit their wall?
I also have this chips NB volts set to 1.1v...
I cant believe this chip isnt more tightly tuned, considering it can do 1.12v @ 4ghz stable...only eats 130watts from wall max(entire system), while it consumes over 165watts from wall, stock clocks, voltages and power features enabled.
Thats a HUGE difference!
Not to mention the VRM temp of the motherboard lowered from 75C to 60C ... w/ the voltage decrease and OC...!!!

Almost wish I could take this fx4100 home and test it w/ my gaming system to compare BF3 performance against my i3 550 @ 4ghz - 1.176v =/


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> So, if going for power consumption effeciency my goal in gettin a CPU should be the lower vid ones correct? and just take up them till they hit their wall?


Not sure, high VID chips clock well and probably have high leakage (bad power usage).
Lower VID chips should be better, theoretically at least.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Do you guys know if it is okay to post video of amd conversation legally? I contacted amd and asked them some questions and I tried to get as much information out of them regarding the bulldozer. Do you think it is legal to post this online? Thats mainly why I did it and I have it ready to go but I just want to make sure that it is not illegal to post recording of them if they didnt authorize it.

Is it legal to do this?

The questions that I asked:

Windows 7 patch?
Bulldozer revision?
optimizations?
Piledriver?
Performance?
Windows 8 scheduler?
Manufacturing problems?
7000 series radeon?

I know some of you guys would like to hear what they had to say but please varify that this is okay to do so I dont get some kind of lawsuit from amd.

Edit:

I found this site. I live in north carolina but amd is in california.

http://www.pimall.com/nais/n.tel.tape.law.html

let me know what you guys make of this.


----------



## el gappo

No idea, just tell us


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> Bios update:
> Went from F6 to F7f (beta) and saw an increase in cinebench scores (4.91 to 4.96 @3.1ghz), just flashed to the new F7 bios for my UD7 and cinebench jumped from 4.96 to 4.99 @3.1ghz. So progress is being made with the new CPU codes and tweeks. I'll run cinebench @4ghz later to see what I get.


are you on windows 7 ?
I'm on *vista* and I score higher then you LOL I get _5-08-5.15_ ?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> No idea, just tell us


Should I post it in here or start new thread with it.

Also, since you are the benchmarks editor, why you let these intel fan bois post these old BD benchmarks that have apm enabled which makes BD look a lot worse than it is>


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Any news on the release of the rest of the BD family? From the stated specs, I think the 4170 is going to be my upgrade choice, but I havn't heard anything about when these other CPUs are expected in quite a while.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I dont want to post it if its going to become a federal issue. It says that north carolina is one party consent when california is all party consent. It says things get complicated when crossing state lines. Something about sticker law???
Someone help me out here.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Alright I will post them in here. If it becomes a problem I will have them deleted. Uploading now.
Dont be running around telling everyone now. I dont know if its legit to do or now.

Keep it on the low low


----------



## bmgjet

It will be fine, If anything the most youll get is a take down notice.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Thanks MikeZachlowe2004. That's crazy. I just don't understand why I am Only getting 7.3 ish scores using the same settings. I will definately be retrying once I get some Watercooling, though. I know this chip has potential. It is 1.425 Stock Volts and can do 4.6Ghz at 1.35 volts stable. It just seems to bottleneck between 4.2 and 4.6Ghz, If it followed the same pattern betwen 3.6 and 4.2Ghz from 5.85 to (6.95-7.0) then it should be hitting 8.0 Score at around 4.8Ghz. hmmm
I get 7.0 points at 4.2Ghz
I get 7.2 points at 4.6Ghz
I get 7.3 points at 4.95Ghz (Can't hit 5.0Ghz stable on air, not Prime95 stable at all either, but I can run Cinebench)

So I definately think it's a Thermal issue. Like major process breakdown over 55 Celsius.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks MikeZachlowe2004. That's crazy. I just don't understand why I am Only getting 7.3 ish scores using your settings. It does look like you are using Vista 64-bit, I wonder if it works better with these chips, I am running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit? I will definately be retrying once I get some Watercooling, though. I know this chip has potential. It is 1.425 Stock Volts and can do 4.6Ghz at 1.35 volts stable.


I am running windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. You said you have same settings as me right? With cpu/nb and ht link to right. Whats ram running at even though that doesn't effect it much? the cpu/nb and ht link do affect it though i think? whats your voltage at 5GHz?

I see that you have gigabyte board. I have heard people having problems with their bios. Try giving them a call and see if they cant get yuo the latest beta bios. Try increasing cpu voltage along with cpu/nb, ht, nb, ram just a little and see if it helps. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> It will be fine, If anything the most youll get is a take down notice.


I am not worried about ocn. I am worried about amd or someone important seeing it and making a big deal about it.


----------



## AMD4ME

I would not post the recording without written consent, but you could certainly paraphrase the Q & A though you know the haters will go ape shiite as soon as you do.


----------



## Vesku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> I would not post the recording without written consent, but you could certainly paraphrase the Q & A though you know the haters will go ape shiite as soon as you do.


Seconded, just paraphrase what they said to each question. Leave it up to individuals whether they believe it or not.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

You sure? I already have them uploaded to you tube. All I have to do is post the link.

What should I do?


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You sure? I already have them uploaded to you tube. All I have to do is post the link.
> What should I do?


PM me the link


----------



## Vesku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> PM me the link


Wouldn't mind a PM as well if you decide not to post. Up to you whether you paraphrase, link, or just don't say anything.

I feel buying a 990FX board early should be like a 1 year pass to any and all accurate AMD info.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

It doesn't really matter. Anyone can call and get the same information. And actually they recorded the call too for quality purposes.

If its a big deal they can delete it.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

AMD answers questions...

Here are the two links.











Questions asked:

Windows 7 patch?
Bulldozer revision?
optimizations?
Piledriver?
Performance?
Windows 8 scheduler?
Manufacturing problems?
7000 series radeon?


----------



## astrovasilis

I didnt understand anything .... hehe

Can you expplain us? Its so simple...

Second i repost something i posted there
http://www.overclock.net/t/1181937/fud-amd-piledriver-to-launch-in-q3-2012/70#post_15908070

HI guys......

I just want say the truth : Bulldozer is 315mm^2......................... AMD thusban is 346mm^2....

32 nm gate-first HKMG is 10% cheaper as AMD thusban SOI...

The ploblem is that Llano SELLS and has the half die size( 0.7 with the igpu )... so they profit from the Llanos as they sell more than one chips instead of one...
The profit margin is >45% and the deneb thusban was ~40% . Also intel profit margin is 65%...

As far as the price for 8150 you can buy the 8120 its the same ... And YOU SHOULD not forget that 1100T in December 2009 was prices at 290 Euros and one month ago you could buy it 180 E.....

Also you should know that the yields are very low for Bd and there is a strong demand. SO NOONE IS foolish to sell this chip cheap... When the yields become better and the demand start to fall BD should cost from ( 8120 ) 209 E about 179 E....

The only case you have to buy BD is running rendering , encoding and heavy arithm. calculations

As far the performance we should wait for programs fixes sheduler fixes WIN 7 and WIN8 beta..

None of them had BD now they do...
BD was a disadvantage it consumes power.. Not bat CPU but power consumption is HIGH,..... So this round is lost..

When PHENOM II was out everyone was saying FAL FAIL FAIL but 2010 and 2011 everyone was saying value great performance PII X6 was like i7 930 etc.....

We should wait...

Quote:


> Microsoft is looking to change that behaviour moving forward, though. Arun says that the dual-core modules have performance characteristics more similar to SMT than physical cores, so the company is looking to detect and treat them the same as Hyper-Threading in the future. The implications there would be significant. Performance would unquestionably improve, while AMD's efforts to spin down idle modules would be made less effective.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astrovasilis*
> 
> I didnt understand anything .... hehe
> Can you expplain us? Its so simple...
> Second i repost something i posted there
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1181937/fud-amd-piledriver-to-launch-in-q3-2012/70#post_15908070
> HI guys......
> I just want say the truth : Bulldozer is 315mm^2......................... AMD thusban is 346mm^2....
> 32 nm gate-first HKMG is 10% cheaper as AMD thusban SOI...
> The ploblem is that Llano SELLS and has the half die size... so they profit from the Llanos as they sell 2 chips instead of one...
> The profit margin is >45% and the deneb thusban was ~40% . Also intel profit margin is 65%...
> 
> As far as the price for 8150 you can buy the 8120 its the same ... And YOU SHOULD not forget that 1100T in December 2009 was prices at 290 Euros and one month ago you could buy it 180 E.....
> Also you should know that the yields are very low for Bd and there is a strong demand. SO NOONE IS foolish to sell this chip cheap... When the yields become better and the demand start to fall BD should cost from ( 8120 ) 209 E about 179 E....
> 
> The only case you have to buy BD is running rendering , encoding and heavy arithm. calculations
> As far the performance we should wait for programs fixes sheduler fixes WIN 7 and WIN8 beta..
> None of them had BD now they do...
> BD was a disadvantage it consumes power.. Not bat CPU but power consumption is HIGH,..... So this round is lost..
> When PHENOM II was out everyone was saying FAL FAIL FAIL but 2010 and 2011 everyone was saying value great performance PII X6 was like i7 930 etc.....
> We should wait...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft is looking to change that behaviour moving forward, though. Arun says that the dual-core modules have performance characteristics more similar to SMT than physical cores, so the company is looking to detect and treat them the same as Hyper-Threading in the future. The implications there would be significant. Performance would unquestionably improve, while AMD's efforts to spin down idle modules would be made less effective.
Click to expand...

This really dont make any sense. I can understand some of it but not a lot of it. Could you please clarify.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

As for the amd phone call.

They said they dont know anything about windows patch and microsoft would be the ones to talk to.

He says there should be revisions of BD because that is what happened with previous chips, but he is not sure.

As for amd getting out of the desktop market. no. The piledriver is still a go and have no plans of stopping.

He really didnt elaborate on manufacturing problems but he did say there is a high demand for FX chips right now.

He says BD performance is not less than expected. It is performing as expected and it does out perform sb in areas they said it would and in the other areas it doesn't which is more than not.
But they are not disappointed with the chip and their plans are to continue with the architecture.

He said they are making optimizations to the architecture but not sure if its for revision of BD or for PD.

As for the 7000 series gpus said that die size will more than likely be smaller than last series and that they are due to come out any day. He says they are past due and should have been out already.

This is not word for word so thats why I posted the video. It is a 12 min conversation and will not post word for word but if you would like to know something imparticular jsut ask.

Hope this helps. Trying to find out info just like you guys and I hope if you guys hear anything you will share too.


----------



## astrovasilis

I can only clarify that.... We should wait for WIN 8 beta at march and program fixes which willl see the cores of BD architecture as INTEL HT i think ... Someone said he saw with BIOS update improvemens ( 1,5% ) in cinebench... just wait.... ( with gigabyte )

The game with single-threads its lost.... Only MT is target for AMD.... and NO SLI -CF.. etc

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1741/
Quote:


> AMD isn't going after the super high-end LGA1366 platforms here, which obviously means that when the Intel LGA2011 platform comes out with Sandy Bridge-E processors next month that Intel will once again dominate that market segment. That said, the AMD FX-8150 does stack up well on paper compared to the Intel Core i5/i7 series for the LGA1155 platform.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

hey guys,

has anyone noticed when coming out of standby/sleep... if you use your computer heavy 'gaming' or even just open overdrive... for some reason AMD turbocore is on again :S its been overvolting my chip when this is coming on!!???
I'm set at 1.488 in BIOS, everything to do with turbo and crap is turned off.... but it turns back on lol and puts my volts up to a incredible 1.58volts :S:S:S with super heat to match!!

anyone else got the same problem?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> has anyone noticed when coming out of standby/sleep... if you use your computer heavy 'gaming' or even just open overdrive... for some reason AMD turbocore is on again :S its been overvolting my chip when this is coming on!!???
> I'm set at 1.488 in BIOS, everything to do with turbo and crap is turned off.... but it turns back on lol and puts my volts up to a incredible 1.58volts :S:S:S with super heat to match!!
> 
> anyone else got the same problem?


bug in the bios. Change S3 to S1 and it stop that.


----------



## dstoler

This seems to be the only thread which I can discuss AMD related (am3+) related stuff without starting a flame war. I emailed AMD about the upcoming AMD Opteron 3200 series that is supposedly coming out for the AM3+ platform. Here is the reply from tech support:

"Dear David,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200463130]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

There is no official information from AMD on the Opteron 3200 yet, this should change sometime in the first quarter of 2012.

I do not believe they will be AM3+ sockets, they should be the Opteron Cxx socket.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care"

Now, I am not sure if they really know what they are talking about and if they did they most likely wouldn't tell me anyways what's for sure. There are MULTIPLE sites that show the 3200 series for AM3+ like this one http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-Opteron%203280%20HE%20-%20OS3280OLW8KGU.html Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> This seems to be the only thread which I can discuss AMD related (am3+) related stuff without starting a flame war. I emailed AMD about the upcoming AMD Opteron 3200 series that is supposedly coming out for the AM3+ platform. Here is the reply from tech support:
> "Dear David,
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200463130]} has been reviewed and updated.
> Response and Service Request History:
> There is no official information from AMD on the Opteron 3200 yet, this should change sometime in the first quarter of 2012.
> I do not believe they will be AM3+ sockets, they should be the Opteron Cxx socket.
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> Best regards,
> AMD Global Customer Care"
> Now, I am not sure if they really know what they are talking about and if they did they most likely wouldn't tell me anyways what's for sure. There are MULTIPLE sites that show the 3200 series for AM3+ like this one http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-Opteron%203280%20HE%20-%20OS3280OLW8KGU.html Tell me what you guys think?


This is new to me. It says to be release 1st half 2011. AM3+ wasn't out then. Doesn't make any sense. Says zurich too, dont know what that means. this is the first time for me seeing anything like this.

Let me know if there is any more news about this, please. Thanks you.


----------



## dstoler

We have been discussing it for some time now. jsut do a search for opteron 3200, the one im specifically interested in if its an am3+ chip is the 3280. 8 core and 8mb of L3 as well but a tdp of like 65 watts. stock is only like 2.7ghz but if there is a chance it can be overclocked to hell and back then it might be a decent cpu. But AMD support was of no assistance, I still believe it is coming out for 990fx boards and if so I will surely get one

oops meant to say 8 core not 9 core haha


----------



## AMD4ME

AMD Tech Support is not informed of all the future products so they are in the dark almost as much as consumers. With Rory Read taking over, I wouldn't count on anything until you see it in slides from AMD as of the Feb. 2nd financial analysts day.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> AMD Tech Support is not informed of all the future products so they are in the dark almost as much as consumers. With Rory Read taking over, I wouldn't count on anything until you see it in slides from AMD as of the Feb. 2nd financial analysts day.


Yeah I found this out when I called them asking several questions about BD and revisions and PD. I think you seen it several posts ago in video I posted. They really cant help you out much unless you're asking questions about current product's technical questions. If you're asking about something that is not out yet, you are right, they know just as much as we do.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Got some very low temps last night. This pic is at idle and wasn't able to do any overclocking but it got to about 2C last night and cpu as you can see is at 15C. It will be getting colder in the next few weeks and I will see if I cant get my 8120 over 5GHz.



EDIT: It is rare to come by a cpu temp that is 5C lower than the temps in the case as you can see at 20C


----------



## tomclapton

Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me with my bios. My board is gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 and I am currently using version F4. I read in this thread that F6c is the best bios to use. However on the Gigabyte website i only see F6e. Also wondering what the difference is between Rev 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2? Thanks for any help.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclapton*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me with my bios. My board is gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 and I am currently using version F4. I read in this thread that F6c is the best bios to use. However on the Gigabyte website i only see F6e. Also wondering what the difference is between Rev 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2? Thanks for any help.


I dont know where to get the F6c bios personally but I posted a link over at Gigabyte 990fx forum to PM you with the info so keep an eye out on your messages and you should get a reply shortly.

As for the rev. 1.0, 1.1, 1.2, this is what I could find. I know its kind of vague but I hope it help. I think what it is refering to is that higher revision support more cpu instruction sets. Maybe someone else can clear this up better for you.

http://ftp.premiopc.com/faqs/219hfaq.htm

Here is a link to gigayte motherboard forum. They might be able to help you out with these questions better than I can. This is the forum where I posted to let them know you are looking for that certain bios so keep an eye on your messages.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/2200_50


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclapton*
> 
> Hey I was wondering if anyone could help me with my bios. My board is gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 and I am currently using version F4. I read in this thread that F6c is the best bios to use. However on the Gigabyte website i only see F6e. Also wondering what the difference is between Rev 1.0, 1.1 and 1.2? Thanks for any help.


I use the F5 BIOS myself. So far my system has been glitch free and perfectly stable with a pretty nice overclock. Only get BIOS from the gigabyte website.
The difference between the UD3 1.0 and 1.1 are the sata controller's. I use the 1.0 board with no issue's though.


----------



## tomclapton

Thanks for the replies, I didn't know there was a thread for my specific mobo (new here just found this thread off google) i'll have to go read up over there. Will also give the F5 a try assuming it has the option to disable APM or w.e the CPU throttling option was I forgot the name.

Also I figured out what the Rev numbers means. my board is Rev 1.1 so I guess i'll need the Rev 1.1 bios.


----------



## bmgjet

F5 doesnt have APM or Core controls. So you need to use AOD if you want to change any of those from the defaults all on.
F6C is the best bios around for the UD3.
F6E is rubbish for overclocking.


----------



## tomclapton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> F5 doesnt have APM or Core controls. So you need to use AOD if you want to change any of those from the defaults all on.
> F6C is the best bios around for the UD3.
> F6E is rubbish for overclocking.


Ok thanks. Any ideas where I can get F6c? Also is using AOD the same as using BIOS performace/stability wise? AOD is easy but I read using BIOS is better. I can use either but just wondering about that.


----------



## bmgjet

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/2040#post_15747183
LLC is set to extreme so voltage goes up .4v under load where on the F5 its only on high so it raised .2v
They dont give you a option to change it tho.

I prefere having APM disabled in the bios so I dont have to do the AOD trick every time I boot back into windows or come out of stand by.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> This seems to be the only thread which I can discuss AMD related (am3+) related stuff without starting a flame war. I emailed AMD about the upcoming AMD Opteron 3200 series that is supposedly coming out for the AM3+ platform. Here is the reply from tech support:
> "Dear David,
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200463130]} has been reviewed and updated.
> Response and Service Request History:
> There is no official information from AMD on the Opteron 3200 yet, this should change sometime in the first quarter of 2012.
> I do not believe they will be AM3+ sockets, they should be the Opteron Cxx socket.
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> Best regards,
> AMD Global Customer Care"
> Now, I am not sure if they really know what they are talking about and if they did they most likely wouldn't tell me anyways what's for sure. There are MULTIPLE sites that show the 3200 series for AM3+ like this one http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-Opteron%203280%20HE%20-%20OS3280OLW8KGU.html Tell me what you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> This is new to me. It says to be release 1st half 2011. AM3+ wasn't out then. Doesn't make any sense. Says zurich too, dont know what that means. this is the first time for me seeing anything like this.
> 
> Let me know if there is any more news about this, please. Thanks you.
Click to expand...

This has to be a mistake right? I thought Opteron was a server chip and a completely different socket?


----------



## computerparts

They released an Opteron for desktop socket in the past and it was an awesome chip. I don't think there's any mistake here as they are long over due for another killer chip. Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> They released an Opteron for desktop socket in the past and it was an awesome chip. I don't think there's any mistake here as they are long over due for another killer chip. Let's just wait and see.


Yes, we have to wait a month or so (Q1 2012) for the 32xx chips to drop. I really hope they are on the AM3+, because I want to get one and see what it can do!


----------



## pwnzilla61

I really hope they do because I would love to own one.


----------



## AMD4ME

Based on the BD architecture I would expect the 32xx series Opteron to be best for heavy threading apps and different than past Opteron 165 type CPUs in performance.


----------



## bmgjet

But it will be better binned like the old opterons.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> But it will be better binned like the old opterons.


Who knows, the current FX CPUs OC pretty well. An Opteron 32xx may be downclocked for server use and still OC the same as a FX CPU. Unless the price is lower than the FX CPUs it won't make much difference which CPU you buy but it's fun to experiment if you have the time and money.


----------



## el gappo

Also wouldn't be unlocked. Haven't seen many high htt numbers lately.

And IF it's AM3+, big IF.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Also wouldn't be unlocked. Haven't seen many high htt numbers lately.
> 
> And IF it's AM3+, big IF.


My phenom II x4 840 is a locked chip and im at 4.3 Gigz 24/7. I know that has nothing to do with an Opteron but just sayin... If the architecture differs slightly for it who knows it could be for the better? I am totally fine with a locked Opteron on AM3+ as long as i can jack the CPU clock to a decent number, and get nice scaling along with it. I don't have my hopes up (too much) but can't help be overly curious.


----------



## Kelwing

After messing around some more I got it to run decent at 4.7ghz, 20.5x233, 1.47v.

Kelwing - AMD FX 4100 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (F5 bios)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148633


----------



## AMD4ME

Well AMD is shipping Opteron 6200's to retailers so that's good news. Newegg has a bunch of models in stock.

http://promotions.newegg.com/AMD/022912/index.html?cm_sp=Cat_CPUs-Processors-_-AMD/022912-_-http%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fAMD%2f022912%2f696x288.jpg


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Well guys,

I got my Diamond CPU Paste last night and finally put it on







and its alot better than just standard thermal paste! Its dropped temps that low I can actually run the CPU above 1.50 volts under 60c.

Problem now is, that I've got FX 8150 multiplier at 24x ram @ 202mhz = 4872mhz. @ 1.52volts
when I use the stress test in AMD overdrive, the volts start dropping off with 8 cores and then the 2-4 cpu cores become inactive and volts are like 1.44volts?!

what the hell is going on?

Turbo etc is disabled in BIOS

P.S I'm running BIOS 99FXAUD5.F6


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Well guys,
> I got my Diamond CPU Paste last night and finally put it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its alot better than just standard thermal paste! Its dropped temps that low I can actually run the CPU above 1.50 volts under 60c.
> Problem now is, that I've got FX 8150 multiplier at 24x ram @ 202mhz = 4872mhz. @ 1.52volts
> when I use the stress test in AMD overdrive, the volts start dropping off with 8 cores and then the 2-4 cpu cores become inactive and volts are like 1.44volts?!
> what the hell is going on?
> Turbo etc is disabled in BIOS
> P.S I'm running BIOS 99FXAUD5.F6


Got to set LLC higher. CPU Load Line Calibration. Vcore drop. I am not sure what it looks like in your bios but this is what it looks like in crosshair v bios:

CPU Load Line Calibration


----------



## pvt.joker

I'll just drop this here.. I know it's in other threads, but figured it's good to have in this thread as well..
New MS hotfix for Bulldozer!
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2592546/


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Before:


After:


Before


After:


Before: Gameplay in MW3
Before:

After:


Before: BF3 gameplay


After:


These are some of my results with the new windows 7 patch for BD. As you can see there is not considerable difference in Cinebench. With 3D advantage it seemed like fps were up but score doesn't really show that. CPU doesn't show much gain either. Now with BF3 and MW3 I could tell a difference. I tried to take screen shots of fps but it wouldn't work. BF3 frames per second showed a 15-20fps increase. In MW3 it was even more around 30-40fps.

You can see that the modules are being utilized. I think what is going on here is that the cpu is now being used so that two cores in each module dont use the same architecture at the same time. The two cores that are in each module are working together to not get in each others way. One core in a module will use one instruction set well the other core in the same module will use the other. This is increasing throughput throughout each module. I definitely notice increase in performance in gaming and I can see some quickness to the desktop as well. I will update as I find out more. I will get some more screen shots to upload when I mess around a little more later. I have final paper due tomorrow. Got to get that done asap. If anyone knows how to take screen shot on BF3 please let me know and I can do comparison between the two if I can.

Let me know how it works for you guys. Thanks.


----------



## dstoler

Hey bro thanks for sharing your updates with the patch. Remember it just came out and im sure there will be a few tweaks from Microsoft, users and who knows maybe even AMD themselves? Sounds logical for AMD to release a patch that maybe helps function better with new scheduler? But what do I know just a lowly peeon amd fanboi







Please all BD owners post updates if you get the chance as I am excited as you guys are and I dont even own an FX yet!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> Before
> 
> After:
> 
> Before: Gameplay in MW3
> Before:
> After:
> 
> Before: BF3 gameplay
> 
> After:
> 
> These are some of my results with the new windows 7 patch for BD. As you can see there is not considerable difference in Cinebench. With 3D advantage it seemed like fps were up but score doesn't really show that. CPU doesn't show much gain either. Now with BF3 and MW3 I could tell a difference. I tried to take screen shots of fps but it wouldn't work. BF3 frames per second showed a 15-20fps increase. In MW3 it was even more around 30-40fps.
> You can see that the modules are being utilized. I think what is going on here is that the cpu is now being used so that two cores in each module dont use the same architecture at the same time. The two cores that are in each module are working together to not get in each others way. One core in a module will use one instruction set well the other core in the same module will use the other. This is increasing throughput throughout each module. I definitely notice increase in performance in gaming and I can see some quickness to the desktop as well. I will update as I find out more. I will get some more screen shots to upload when I mess around a little more later. I have final paper due tomorrow. Got to get that done asap. If anyone knows how to take screen shot on BF3 please let me know and I can do comparison between the two if I can.
> Let me know how it works for you guys. Thanks.


Thanks for the benchmarks. Im glad to see gaming went up that much! it was hard to see the graph but did gpu use go up or where you already near max?

Im thinking it will soon be time for another fx-8xxx to hit my mobo. Just need to wait for my next bonus at work


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Hey bro thanks for sharing your updates with the patch. Remember it just came out and im sure there will be a few tweaks from Microsoft, users and who knows maybe even AMD themselves? Sounds logical for AMD to release a patch that maybe helps function better with new scheduler? But what do I know just a lowly peeon amd fanboi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please all BD owners post updates if you get the chance as I am excited as you guys are and I dont even own an FX yet!


I am defintely experiencing a slightly faster overall performance. MW3 increased in performance dramatically. I wish that I could figure out how to take a screen shot while playing. I like it and I hope they do do some fine tuning to the fix to increase my liking even more.


----------



## DevilDriver

how did you dl that hotfix? only thing I can find at top of page that seems like a dl link takes me to an agreement to agree to and when I do I get a blank page saying "The KB article has no public hotfixes. Please contact support if you need immediate assistance."


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> how did you dl that hotfix? only thing I can find at top of page that seems like a dl link takes me to an agreement to agree to and when I do I get a blank page saying "The KB article has no public hotfixes. Please contact support if you need immediate assistance."


same, I want to know how to download it


----------



## reflex99

I'll have a link in a sec


----------



## reflex99

x64 only!!!!

NOT FOR 32bit (x86) windows 7

Official M$ HTTP Download:
http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows%207/Windows%20Server2008%20R2%20SP1/sp2/Fix381038/7600/free/440338_intl_x64_zip.exe

Mirrors incase the above is down:
http://www.multiupload.com/IIVO695N7Z


----------



## el gappo

here you go numpties. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=81VA7JDF 64 and 32 bit patches.

Not that they do anything


----------



## samin62

Thnx a lot dude!. Installed


----------



## kabj06

I'm thinking of picking one of these up on the cheap when PD comes around for a dedicated folding rig. Since I can't seem to find any info on the web, what's the PPD of an OCd 8150 when folding bigadvs?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking one of these up on the cheap when PD comes around for a dedicated folding rig. Since I can't seem to find any info on the web, what's the PPD of an OCd 8150 when folding bigadvs?


 Not great, much better choices for folding out there especially when you consider power consumption etc.

10K posts


----------



## toX0rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> Before
> 
> After:
> 
> Before: Gameplay in MW3
> Before:
> After:
> 
> Before: BF3 gameplay
> 
> After:
> 
> These are some of my results with the new windows 7 patch for BD. As you can see there is not considerable difference in Cinebench. With 3D advantage it seemed like fps were up but score doesn't really show that. CPU doesn't show much gain either. Now with BF3 and MW3 I could tell a difference. I tried to take screen shots of fps but it wouldn't work. BF3 frames per second showed a 15-20fps increase. In MW3 it was even more around 30-40fps.
> You can see that the modules are being utilized. I think what is going on here is that the cpu is now being used so that two cores in each module dont use the same architecture at the same time. The two cores that are in each module are working together to not get in each others way. One core in a module will use one instruction set well the other core in the same module will use the other. This is increasing throughput throughout each module. I definitely notice increase in performance in gaming and I can see some quickness to the desktop as well. I will update as I find out more. I will get some more screen shots to upload when I mess around a little more later. I have final paper due tomorrow. Got to get that done asap. If anyone knows how to take screen shot on BF3 please let me know and I can do comparison between the two if I can.
> Let me know how it works for you guys. Thanks.


Where exactly do we see the FPS figure on the MW3 and BF3 screens?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toX0rz*
> 
> Where exactly do we see the FPS figure on the MW3 and BF3 screens?


You cant see the fps on the games. I dont know how to take a screen shot on MW3 and BF3 didn't work. If you know how to do please let me know and I will upload.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Check out what newegg got. This is pretty sweet.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toX0rz*
> 
> Where exactly do we see the FPS figure on the MW3 and BF3 screens?
> 
> 
> 
> You cant see the fps on the games. I dont know how to take a screen shot on MW3 and BF3 didn't work. If you know how to do please let me know and I will upload.
Click to expand...

If on frapps there is a setting for that in the screen capture section. Sending from phone so can't do screen shot. Also will record min amd max on an excel spreadsheet. Sure open office will open it too. The max can be misleading if you enter any menu it goes way up


----------



## ikem

get my fx tomorrow. Im getting a CHV packaged with it also. sooo I have a combo of cpu/mobos...

1090t and 8150

990fxa-UD5 and Crosshair V

Which should i pair up?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> get my fx tomorrow. Im getting a CHV packaged with it also. sooo I have a combo of cpu/mobos...
> 
> 1090t and 8150
> 
> 990fxa-UD5 and Crosshair V
> 
> Which should i pair up?


1090 on the UD5 and 8150 Crosshair. I basically did something similar. I have my 955 be on the ud5 and my fx-6100 on the sabertooth. My UD5 seems to run better on the asus board.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> get my fx tomorrow. Im getting a CHV packaged with it also. sooo I have a combo of cpu/mobos...
> 
> 1090t and 8150
> 
> 990fxa-UD5 and Crosshair V
> 
> Which should i pair up?


CHV seems to be the best MOBO for FX so Im saying go with that. It's basically the flagship motherboard for bulldozers but maybe try it one way, overclock them, run benchmarks than switch it out and repeat. of course if you plan doing this do not take the time to completely hide all the cables and other nit picking things but this way you get to see where you get the best performance. You are gonna want to get the 8150 to around 4.7/4.8 atleast for max performance and that 1090t to around 4.1/4.2ghz. Let us know which route you choose.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> get my fx tomorrow. Im getting a CHV packaged with it also. sooo I have a combo of cpu/mobos...
> 
> 1090t and 8150
> 
> 990fxa-UD5 and Crosshair V
> 
> Which should i pair up?
> 
> 
> 
> 1090 on the UD5 and 8150 Crosshair. I basically did something similar. I have my 955 be on the ud5 and my fx-6100 on the sabertooth. My *fx 6100* seems to run better on the asus board.
Click to expand...

fixed that for ya


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> get my fx tomorrow. Im getting a CHV packaged with it also. sooo I have a combo of cpu/mobos...
> 
> 1090t and 8150
> 
> 990fxa-UD5 and Crosshair V
> 
> Which should i pair up?
> 
> 
> 
> 1090 on the UD5 and 8150 Crosshair. I basically did something similar. I have my 955 be on the ud5 and my fx-6100 on the sabertooth. My *fx 6100* seems to run better on the asus board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fixed that for ya
Click to expand...

OOPS! Oh yeah thanks.


----------



## ikem

k, i will be doing benches with both on both boards... i got alot of benchen to do..


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> EDIT: It is rare to come by a cpu temp that is 5C lower than the temps in the case as you can see at 20C


Thats because you dont. Those are core temps, which arent accurate untill its 100% loaded and 45c or so. Otherwise they will be WAY off (IE not accurate or worth looking at), My FX-4100 Idles at "7c" in a room that is 25-30c... This is physically impossible, component temps cant go below ambient temps unless you are using chilled water, TEC, phase change, D-ICE, LN2, ETC...


----------



## FlanK3r

my next FX...(And I have next one FX-8120 125W, but this chip is dead







)

FX-8150, aircooling Corsair A70, 1.548V


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2126689


----------



## Le085

I would thank mike for testing the hotfix and sharing results. It seems it could bridge the gap with intel CPUs in gaming scenarios. I would ask you to try also the winrar benchmark, maybe there could be some improvements.

Moreover I would share some findings from our review (just translated in English)

I think more interest findings are about 3dmark 11 for extreme overclockers

FX-8150 seems to scale very well and it can be a good choice to obtain good scores at 3d11 in hwbot. By the way to have better results than 3960x you should bench at about 7 GHz, that it should be possible with some litres of LN2. In other benchs fx-8150 is obviously a poor choice if compared to sandy bridge. Anyaway the hotfix seems to give interesting benefits in gaming, so I would not say Bulldozer is a total fail. There are some big issue but there is room for improvement.


----------



## IPFreely

Been having a good tinker with my FX-6100 today trying to get a nice stable 4.2ghz going.

I noticed running prime that I was getting insane Vdroop (according to the CPU-Z window) leading to crashes. The default LLC setting on an ASUS board is 48%. Changing that to 35% took an unstable overclock to a very rigid one.

Wish I knew a little more solid info on Vdroop/LLC but it can be hard to get a comprehensive guide.

It was dropping between 0.05-0.06v from idle to full load, but I got that down to 0.02v now.

I found it interesting, because I was trying all sorts like, FSB clocking and NB tweaking, turns out none of that got me stability, all came down to LLC.


----------



## AMD4ME

FYI - Microsoft has pulled the Hotfix because it causes some issues. They are working to correct those issues.


----------



## dstoler

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/12/16/microsoft-releases-amd-bulldozer-patch-by-mistake2c-incomplete-download.aspx Microsoft pulled the patch because it is incomplete. Basically there is a total of 2 patches and amd was surprised to see MS release this as it is not even finished yet. Official statements from MS And AMD are to be released soon regarding this. They said there is to be some decent gain once complete.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/12/16/microsoft-releases-amd-bulldozer-patch-by-mistake2c-incomplete-download.aspx Microsoft pulled the patch because it is incomplete. Basically there is a total of 2 patches and amd was surprised to see MS release this as it is not even finished yet. Official statements from MS And AMD are to be released soon regarding this. They said there is to be some decent gain once complete.
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


I believe there are gains... as my gaming experience is better even with this release.
But there are performance issues in other areas... winrar one of them.

Guess we'll have to wait.
I'll keep my alpha leak though... saints row 3 still going beautifully


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

If anyone is still looking for Window 7 Patch for AMD FX Bulldozer Processors here is a direct link to the download. It should take you to my skydrive and file can be downloaded directly.

Windows 7 Patch for AMD Bulldzer Processors:

CLICK TO DOWNLOAD


----------



## ikem

for people using a FX cpu on a Gigabyte 990fxa-UD5, which bios are you using... i updated to both f7b and f6 and both give me no connectivity to my drives. Revert back to f5 and I'm up and running again... this is running with my 1090t.

Now if i stick the 8150 in with F5, it fails to post. And i have the 8150 running in another comp.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> If anyone is still looking for Window 7 Patch for AMD FX Bulldozer Processors here is a direct link to the download. It should take you to my skydrive and file can be downloaded directly.
> 
> Windows 7 Patch for AMD Bulldzer Processors:
> 
> CLICK TO DOWNLOAD
> MS can take the link down but not before it reached THE CLOUD. I'm stoked about all this news. The nerd within can't help it


Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> If anyone is still looking for Window 7 Patch for AMD FX Bulldozer Processors here is a direct link to the download. It should take you to my skydrive and file can be downloaded directly.
> Windows 7 Patch for AMD Bulldzer Processors:
> CLICK TO DOWNLOAD


i also have the x64 one in the OP, uploaded to like 10 mirrors


----------



## bmgjet

Dont know if I should leave the patch installed or not now,
It does have some gains but makes a few areas worse off.


----------



## Neroh

AMD came out and said there are supposed to be 2 patches, not just one. I'm holding off until both are ready. Some CPU bound games I play behaved weirdly when I tried them all out yesterday. Smooth and stuff but one froze for the first time in literally 3 years when I alt tabbed out and then back in.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh*
> 
> AMD came out and said there are supposed to be 2 patches, not just one. I'm holding off until both are ready. Some CPU bound games I play behaved weirdly when I tried them all out yesterday. Smooth and stuff but one froze for the first time in literally 3 years when I alt tabbed out and then back in.


Where did you see this. I have not heard anything about this.


----------



## mastercode

Yes i also read that amd was not happy that M$ released the patch as its a 2 stage update and one without the other is no good ...


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Dont know if I should leave the patch installed or not now,
> It does have some gains but makes a few areas worse off.


It really is a 30 sec install, 30 sec uninstall patch.
Guess it depends on what you use your PC for.

Can you afford waiting a bit on zipping and ecoding for a bit more fps in games? Go for it, like I did.

Do you need those seconds/minutes/hours/whatever because of job/hobby/whatever? Don't touch the update.


----------



## ikem

so i was benching stock 8150 in my UD5, went well, but when i try and OC it, with the voltage set to 1.52 it only goes up to 1.36 in windows......

but it is WAY better on the CHV.... im really disappointed with Gigabyte.... anyone else have this prob?

i may have to change my gb board out... ughhhh


----------



## dstoler

Mike post 2247 in this thread I linked the site with the news.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

This screen shot is with windows patch. Before the patch I would get right around 50fps during heavy gameplay. Now I am getting average of 78fps


I had to resize photo cause it was over 10MB due to resolution

This is playing max settings at 5760x1080p with two 6790's in CF and the 8120 at 4.9Ghz. If you ask me, this is pretty damn good for 6790's in CF and with BD.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I am going to do BF3 now.


----------



## code33

Nice!!!!


----------



## fg2chase

^ im getting that same Framerate with two 6990 and sig rig....

How do I install that patch?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> ^ im getting that same Framerate with two 6990 and sig rig....
> How do I install that patch?


The download is attached to the post above like 10 before this one give or take.

Here is ss of BF3 at 5760x1080p at low settings. This is 15fps more than I was getting at these settings before patch.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The download is attached to the post above like 10 before this one give or take.
> Here is ss of BF3 at 5760x1080p at low settings. This is 15fps more than I was getting at these settings before patch.


Yeah I have it downloaded.. its just not an executable.. It has no extension...


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Yeah I have it downloaded.. its just not an executable.. It has no extension...


You trying running it as administrator


----------



## jigzaw

Hi All,
I'm new here at AMD FX Owners Club. I posted my observation, but I made a mistake posting it as a new thread. I do apologize to the club


----------



## Kolovrat

It was a lot of frustration at first.......... benches was more than terrible
Then I build a FX machine for a friend..............my bad I convince him to do it.......








..............and then I tested my self...........TESTED HARD......







...







.........







............
and I like it







....................
I got it to my OWN now.
FX8120 at 4800Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2149265
I'll try to clock higher since my max load temps under 46C' after 10 minutes


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolovrat*
> 
> It was a lot of frustration at first.......... benches was more than terrible
> Then I build a FX machine for a friend..............my bad I convince him to do it.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............and then I tested my self...........TESTED HARD......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............
> and I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....................
> I got it to my OWN now.
> FX8120 at 4800Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2149265
> I'll try to clock higher since my max load temps under 46C' after 10 minutes


Why is your validation rejected by cpu-z?


----------



## illLoGiQ

hi everyone, i installed this patch earlier before i had to leave for work. I could be wrong but i swear this patch gave new life to my 6100FX when i was playing MW3, it did not feel sluggish and seem very snappy and responsive. I wanted to try BF3 before going to work because maybe the patch only helped with DX9 games so i wanted to try BF3 DX11 to see if there was a difference but did not have time. Anyone else noticing a performance gain in games after installing the patch? Also i think the benchmarks at this point really dont do justice for this cpu considering the marketing seemed focus on gaming which is why im not really giving 2 *****s about the real world benchmarks or whatever at this stage in the game.


----------



## pwnzilla61

I have only tried gta 4 and my avg. jumped 12 fps. Cannot wait tell the full patch is released.


----------



## Kolovrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illLoGiQ*
> 
> hi everyone, i installed this patch earlier before i had to leave for work. I could be wrong but i swear this patch gave new life to my 6100FX when i was playing MW3, it did not feel sluggish and seem very snappy and responsive. I wanted to try BF3 before going to work because maybe the patch only helped with DX9 games so i wanted to try BF3 DX11 to see if there was a difference but did not have time. Anyone else noticing a performance gain in games after installing the patch? Also i think the benchmarks at this point really dont do justice for this cpu considering the marketing seemed focus on gaming which is why im not really giving 2 *****s about the real world benchmarks or whatever at this stage in the game.


Where is this PATCH......can you show a link


----------



## Kolovrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Why is your validation rejected by cpu-z?


What do you mean rejected, just click on the link


----------



## pwnzilla61

look at the watermarks(the big x), it means it is no good, or possible error. I would re-post.


----------



## Kolovrat

OK I see now, here is my new validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2151878
as you can see I played a little already, but seems like it's a wall around 4.8-5.0Ghz


----------



## illLoGiQ

yeah i think cause they are all basically the same cpu just with disabled cores the wall or max on air is gonna be about 5ghz, my 6100 FX tops out at 5ghz, i had it up to 5.2ghz long enough to put on hwbot but i ended up getting the dreaded internal clock failure error


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illLoGiQ*
> 
> yeah i think cause they are all basically the same cpu just with disabled cores the wall or max on air is gonna be about 5ghz, my 6100 FX tops out at 5ghz, i had it up to 5.2ghz long enough to put on hwbot but i ended up getting the dreaded internal clock failure error


I'm not doing any better on water.
I've got 4.8Ghz good enough to run cinebench, geekbench and 3dmark11 at the same time(plays all games and does every day tasks with out a single pause), but getting warnings in prime95.
seems right around the 5Ghz mark is what BD does with out extreme cooling. (Mind you I'm going for stable, not just able to get into windows and validate)

My brother cant get his FX-6100 above 4.3Ghz stable though on air using a Megahalems so not sure how much motherboard has to play in the factor also. his is on an ASRock extreme 4, I'm an an ASUS Sabertooth.


----------



## ShooterFX

Well hope to join the club. Send my request. Here my CPU Z Validation

ShooterFX - FX-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth


----------



## Schmuckley

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=2831 patch link







looking forward to seeing some new benches..


----------



## Tweeky




----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*


It is already here.


----------



## Antykain

If this patch holds up to be as good as it seems, I just may be getting the 8150 after all.. My C5V is still looking for a upgrade.


----------



## Valnjes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150914

MBO ASRock 970 Extreme4
CPU AMD FX-4100 X4
5Ghz


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2150914
> 
> MBO ASRock 970 Extreme4
> CPU AMD FX-4100 X4
> 5Ghz


Very nice!!!


----------



## ShooterFX

Yesterday i played with my FX a bit and got it to 4800 @ 1.45 Volts, I first tried gaming as this is what i use my PC for and all went well until about 1 hour into BF3 MP when my sound went all weird, first lost the ambient sound like explosions etc and then the voice and gun sounds.

I struggled with drivers after this. I am using Triton USB headphones and used the Triton drivers and also windows default USB drivers.

Today i will do some more testing and see if this issue is due to high OC or not.

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## computerparts

Make sure your OC is stable. That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Yesterday i played with my FX a bit and got it to 4800 @ 1.45 Volts, I first tried gaming as this is what i use my PC for and all went well until about 1 hour into BF3 MP when my sound went all weird, first lost the ambient sound like explosions etc and then the voice and gun sounds.
> 
> I struggled with drivers after this. I am using Triton USB headphones and used the Triton drivers and also windows default USB drivers.
> 
> Today i will do some more testing and see if this issue is due to high OC or not.
> 
> Any suggestions welcome


How long did you run prime95? Sounds like you are not fully stable.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Yesterday i played with my FX a bit and got it to 4800 @ 1.45 Volts, I first tried gaming as this is what i use my PC for and all went well until about 1 hour into BF3 MP when my sound went all weird, first lost the ambient sound like explosions etc and then the voice and gun sounds.
> I struggled with drivers after this. I am using Triton USB headphones and used the Triton drivers and also windows default USB drivers.
> Today i will do some more testing and see if this issue is due to high OC or not.
> Any suggestions welcome


Stability may be the issue, but run prime and see what is does. I have my FX-6100 at 4.82Ghz and prime95 gives me warnings.
I can do all my usual things with out issue. play games for hours at a time, and ran cinebench 11.5, geekbench, and 3dmark11 all at the same time with out a problem.

Only issue I've had is skyrim and a couple steam games dont play on windows 7, but I am dual booting windows 8 and they all play just fine.

Still trying to get 4.8Ghz to not get warnings in prime but using it at the same time as I dont do any thing mission critical on my rig. just games, internet and bench for fun.


----------



## ShooterFX

Thanks for all the feedback. Will run Prime and see what happens.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Yesterday i played with my FX a bit and got it to 4800 @ 1.45 Volts, I first tried gaming as this is what i use my PC for and all went well until about 1 hour into BF3 MP when my sound went all weird, first lost the ambient sound like explosions etc and then the voice and gun sounds.
> I struggled with drivers after this. I am using Triton USB headphones and used the Triton drivers and also windows default USB drivers.
> Today i will do some more testing and see if this issue is due to high OC or not.
> Any suggestions welcome


I had the same issue, its due to unsuitability mate. Try pumping some more volts into the CPU or just drop some mhz


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> I had the same issue, its due to unsuitability mate. Try pumping some more volts into the CPU or just drop some mhz


With all 4 ram slots filled, 16g, max I could get, prime stable, is 4.6ghz.

Would try pushing it higher with 2 sticks on red slots... but I enjoy my ram disk+ pagefile too much.


----------



## Erick

FX8120 in the house!.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154514


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> FX8120 in the house!.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2154514


Awesome.
I do reccomend an aftermarket cooler (like the corsair hydro series). BD is very nice once you break that 4ghz barrier









I left mine running at 4.6ghz, with power saving features on. It would idle at 1.4ghz and keep steady 4.6 under load.

Damn... I'm missing my bd already.


----------



## scag21

Hello, im new in the Bulldozer club. I just built a PC with a AMD FX-6100 chip on a Gigabyte 970 board. I was reading thru some posts and I saw a patch https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=a7484d59696b316b&id=A7484D59696B316B%21435

Do i need to install this? Or is a more official 1 coming out?

What does this patch update?

sorry for all the questions, thanks


----------



## scag21

Also, i found this statement:

Do YOURSELF A FAVOR- the minute you get this chip, TURN OFF THE TCB (Turbo Core Boost) in the bios and set the multiplier to 19.5(3.9ghz), set your voltage to auto or tune it to around 1.475v, that's what AMD automatically sets it to at that clock- this is the way this chip should have come. If you have halfway decent cooling (two fans and a vent in the case) you should have NO PROBLEM running this thing at 3.9ghz. Works well for gaming, have not pushed it too hard at 3.9 and I've run most current games on it with an hd 6850. Built this system pretty much to run Skyrim, and it does that well. (which makes me feel sad for the other half of the internet) Skyrim is amazing and this CPU tears is up. So I'm happy.

Should i go ahead and do this? Currently in the BIOS i have CPU unlock enabled and Turbo Boost on


----------



## scag21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scag21*
> 
> Hello, im new in the Bulldozer club. I just built a PC with a AMD FX-6100 chip on a Gigabyte 970 board. I was reading thru some posts and I saw a patch https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=a7484d59696b316b&id=A7484D59696B316B%21435
> Do i need to install this? Or is a more official 1 coming out?
> What does this patch update?
> sorry for all the questions, thanks


Ok, i just found this on Microsoft's website:

AMD and Microsoft are continually working to improve hardware and software for our shared customers. As part of our joint work to optimize the performance of "Bulldozer" architecture-based AMD processors we collaborating on a scheduler update to the Windows 7 code-base. The code associated with this KB is incomplete and *should not be used.*

I guess i will go ahead and wait for the official one. My next question how will we know when it is released?


----------



## fg2chase

It will be rolled out in windows updates automatically.


----------



## scag21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> It will be rolled out in windows updates automatically.


thanks


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scag21*
> 
> Also, i found this statement:
> Do YOURSELF A FAVOR- the minute you get this chip, TURN OFF THE TCB (Turbo Core Boost) in the bios and set the multiplier to 19.5(3.9ghz), set your voltage to auto or tune it to around 1.475v, that's what AMD automatically sets it to at that clock- this is the way this chip should have come. If you have halfway decent cooling (two fans and a vent in the case) you should have NO PROBLEM running this thing at 3.9ghz. Works well for gaming, have not pushed it too hard at 3.9 and I've run most current games on it with an hd 6850. Built this system pretty much to run Skyrim, and it does that well. (which makes me feel sad for the other half of the internet) Skyrim is amazing and this CPU tears is up. So I'm happy.
> Should i go ahead and do this? Currently in the BIOS i have CPU unlock enabled and Turbo Boost on


Do not do that. read through this thread there is a lot of BD info here.

My chip runs 4.7Ghz stable with less voltage than that person is at 3.9Ghz
I hit 4.2Ghz with 1.27Vcore it was above 4.5Ghz I had to start putting voltage to it


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Awesome.
> I do reccomend an aftermarket cooler (like the corsair hydro series). BD is very nice once you break that 4ghz barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left mine running at 4.6ghz, with power saving features on. It would idle at 1.4ghz and keep steady 4.6 under load.
> Damn... I'm missing my bd already.


Wth did you trade your BD for a sb-e?

Bah... why didnt you tell me that, i could have bought your BD....

PS: i got a rasa kit rx360


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scag21*
> 
> Hello, im new in the Bulldozer club. I just built a PC with a AMD FX-6100 chip on a Gigabyte 970 board. I was reading thru some posts and I saw a patch https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=a7484d59696b316b&id=A7484D59696B316B%21435
> Do i need to install this? Or is a more official 1 coming out?
> What does this patch update?
> sorry for all the questions, thanks


I posted this download for the patch that windows came out with but it is incomplete. Wait until complete patch(s) come out .

I will be posting videos shortly showing performance difference between with patch and without patch on BF3. Check back in a minute for the videos.


----------



## mastercode

ive had a i7 sandybridge and im getting alot better encoding results from the bulldozer ... im in no way a noob too encoding as i was admin at avchd.co.uk and releases over 1000 encodes! .... so before the intel guys come along for there moans lol .... everyones not into games so at the min for a dedicated video encoder go bulldozer


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Windows 7 Bulldozer Patch Paerformance Comparison with Battlefield 3.

Video:


----------



## reflex99

lol 69 members

heheheheh


----------



## Valnjes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> lol 69 members
> heheheheh


70 - You haven't add me.. :/


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valnjes*
> 
> 70 - You haven't add me.. :/


i haven't gotten a PM from you


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Yesterday i played with my FX a bit and got it to 4800 @ 1.45 Volts, I first tried gaming as this is what i use my PC for and all went well until about 1 hour into BF3 MP when my sound went all weird, first lost the ambient sound like explosions etc and then the voice and gun sounds.
> I struggled with drivers after this. I am using Triton USB headphones and used the Triton drivers and also windows default USB drivers.
> Today i will do some more testing and see if this issue is due to high OC or not.
> Any suggestions welcome
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue, its due to unsuitability mate. Try pumping some more volts into the CPU or just drop some mhz
Click to expand...

Thanks. I am still a true noob on the OC front . I just used the "dummy" OC as i wanted to game a bit and had no issues. So will OC some tonight after work and see if i can get it stable at 4.6-4.7


----------



## Erick

Is this a good OC for the given voltage? 1.476v at load ( llc extreme) offset+ 0.125 at bios.

What voltage should i aim for p95stable? 1.5V? 1.525v?

Thanks.

I'll try FSB OC now.


----------



## bmgjet

Looks the same as mine does.
5ghz on 1.48v. I run 4.5ghz on 1.42v for daily tasks since it gets a bit hot at 5ghz.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Looks the same as mine does.
> 5ghz on 1.48v. I run 4.5ghz on 1.42v for daily tasks since it gets a bit hot at 5ghz.


How hot does your get at 4.5ghz on prime95?

I havent tried yet.


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> 
> Is this a good OC for the given voltage? 1.476v at load ( llc extreme) offset+ 0.125 at bios.
> What voltage should i aim for p95stable? 1.5V? 1.525v?
> Thanks.
> I'll try FSB OC now.


Hey









Wow nice overclock







.
So what motherboard / model are you using in your rig... because I'm thinking about throwing out my gigabyte 990FXA-UD5.
Also, may I ask what cooler are you using!!

Because 5ghz is not stable for me 'mainly because volt drop.. i think'


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGaZZaDaG*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow nice overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So what motherboard / model are you using in your rig... because I'm thinking about throwing out my gigabyte 990FXA-UD5.
> Also, may I ask what cooler are you using!!
> Because 5ghz is not stable for me 'mainly because volt drop.. i think'


Hold your horses, hehehehehe, i'm NOT stable at 5ghz.

I just did a cinebench run with the minimum voltage i could.

Right now i'm testing prime95 with 4.3ghz at stock voltages.

I have a crosshair v formula and a Rasa kit with the RX360 radiator!

I really hope to get a high 24/7 OC, since my fx8120 has a VID of 1.3v which i heard is the best from the bulldozers, the higher the VID, the lower it need to get higher frequencies.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Windows 7 Bulldozer Patch Paerformance Comparison with Battlefield 3.

The FRAPS numbers seem a bit lower on average after the patch. But the gameplay looks a bit more fluid. Interesting


----------



## dstoler

Has anyone tried lapping their FX cpu? If not I most certainly will. I currently have a lapped Phenom II X4 840 lapped to 2000 grit mirror finish and also my h100 is lapped. I would want my FX to be same surface texture as my h100 so when I do Ill post results of before and after. So anyone out there as dumb as I?









Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Windows 7 Bulldozer Patch Paerformance Comparison with Battlefield 3.
> 
> The FRAPS numbers seem a bit lower on average after the patch. But the gameplay looks a bit more fluid. Interesting


I did notice a little. Thats the way it feels too. Thats another reason I think I mixed up the results before. I will look more into this. It feels that MW3 gameplay does this even more. I will try it again with both of them and see what I find.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Has anyone tried lapping their FX cpu? If not I most certainly will. I currently have a lapped Phenom II X4 840 lapped to 2000 grit mirror finish and also my h100 is lapped. I would want my FX to be same surface texture as my h100 so when I do Ill post results of before and after. So anyone out there as dumb as I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


I have been thinking about doing this to my chip and H80. I think it will help a little. I might be able to get higher overclock and I haven't tried with this 1003 bios either. I let you know if I do it.


----------



## dstoler

I went from 4.12ghz to 4.309 just from lapping. Now I am not guaranteeing this just stating my experience. Also lapped a Pentium 4 (ht and @ 3.0ghz) cause I kept having bsods and temp problems from a very mild overclock and it fixed it.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD4ME

People have been lapping CPUs for decades. It usually results in a few degrees cooler but nothing spectacular. Be careful you don't destroy your CPU because once you start lapping the warranty is void.


----------



## dstoler

Yes I am aware of the voided warranty. Still not 100% on doing it but I don't think $200 is a life changing decision, especially in pursuit of performance









Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fg2chase

What is lapping??


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> What is lapping??


Getting your processor, and sanding it with sand paper until the Integrated Heat Sink becomes totally flat.

It usually exposes the cooper underneath the nickel.


----------



## fg2chase

And why is this better????


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> And why is this better????


The idea behind lapping is to make the processor surface as flat as possible. The more flat it is, the more surface area contact it makes with the heatsink. The additional surface area contact makes for lower temps..


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Yes I am aware of the voided warranty. Still not 100% on doing it but *I don't think $200 is a life changing decision*, especially in pursuit of performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


Neither is 2 degrees C...


----------



## samin62

I am at 4.2ghz, stable, vcore @ 1.344

is it good by pro standards?

I was 3.8 yesterday, in cinebench got 5.21. Today with this overclock got 6.61. How big of an improvement is that?


----------



## pwnzilla61

What temps are you reaching max with core temp?


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> I am at 4.2ghz, stable, vcore @ 1.344
> is it good by pro standards?
> I was 3.8 yesterday, in cinebench got 5.21. Today with this overclock got 6.61. How big of an improvement is that?


I'd say bump it to 4.4-4.6ghz.
BD scales fine.

I got mine to 4.6 and energy saving options on.

I suppose I could go higer if I took 2 sticks of ram out... but 4.6ghz seems enough of a jump.


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> What temps are you reaching max with core temp?


55C on prime95. Gaming that require heavy resources takes like 42.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> I'd say bump it to 4.4-4.6ghz.
> BD scales fine.
> I got mine to 4.6 and energy saving options on.
> I suppose I could go higer if I took 2 sticks of ram out... but 4.6ghz seems enough of a jump.


give me an idea about the acceptable vcore. Also acceptable temp at load.


----------



## victorzamora

Keep temp at load around 50C. About reasonable VCore, it seems to me like 1.55V and above is where people start getting uncomfortable with any further voltage increases. However, I'd love to know because I'm pretty sure my chip can stabilize well below 50C at load, but well above 1.55VCore. I want to know what my max should be.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> 55C on prime95. Gaming that require heavy resources takes like 42.
> give me an idea about the acceptable vcore. Also acceptable temp at load.


voltage: start with 1.4375 for 4.6ghz. Under load it will reach 1.440... it's cool. Adjust as necessary

Voltage under prime should reach 60 celsius maximum,
Remember, you'll reach nowhere near it in comon use, even gaming.
Leave always hwtmonitor on, so you keep track of highest temperature you achieved while benching, gaming, folding whatever.

Good luck

ps: I leave my ddr at 1.525 (.025 over)
plus a small bimp in nb and cpu/nb. But tht's because I run all 4 sticks of memory, 16g.


----------



## Erick

Guys, I need help ocing this chip.

I can do 4.5ghz with a 1.368v and run prime95 small FFT for 1 hour ( didnt want to test anymore).

But blend keeps crashing 1 core, it varies, core #5 7 or 8.

I have tried raising the cpu/nb to 1.4, 1.3 1.25v

And memory to 1.55 from 1.5v

Lowering mem speeds to 1333mhz and loosening the timmings, ( i loaded 4gb specs in bios).

But i cant stop my cores from crashing, i believe its due to 16gb ram can any1 help me solve this?

Or should i just give it MOAR Vcore? Since small FFT didnt fail i dont this its necessary.
*
EDIT1:* It seems that raising the Vcore to 1.392v load and lowering frequency and loosening timmings memory worked, still testing though.

*EDIT2:* Spoke too soon, core #7 failed.


----------



## KarathKasun

Im totally stable at 1.375v (1.42v load) on my FX-4100 @ 4.4Ghz. 4.5Ghz needs 1.425v (1.46v load), and 4.6Ghz needs 1.475v (1.52v load)

Voltage requirements seem to go up exponentially in the 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz range. Im fairly certain you should push volts to the low 1.4v range for 4.5Ghz, though if you plan on going further be ready to crank the vcore up more.

Memory should have nothing to do with a core crapping out. It all points back to vcore in my experience.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Guys, I need help ocing this chip.
> I can do 4.5ghz with a 1.368v and run prime95 small FFT for 1 hour ( didnt want to test anymore).
> But blend keeps crashing 1 core, it varies, core #5 7 or 8.
> I have tried raising the cpu/nb to 1.4, 1.3 1.25v
> And memory to 1.55 from 1.5v
> Lowering mem speeds to 1333mhz and loosening the timmings, ( i loaded 4gb specs in bios).
> But i cant stop my cores from crashing, i believe its due to 16gb ram can any1 help me solve this?
> Or should i just give it MOAR Vcore? Since small FFT didnt fail i dont this its necessary.
> *
> EDIT1:* It seems that raising the Vcore to 1.392v load and lowering frequency and loosening timmings memory worked, still testing though.
> *EDIT2:* Spoke too soon, core #7 failed.


It's trcky. I couldn't get past 4.6 with 16g RAM...
If I remember well, i got something like:
vcore 1.4375
nb: 1.2
cpu/nb: 1.3
ram: 1.525

Also, in ram timings, try setting it to 2T.

Good luck.


----------



## Demonkev666

FX-8120 Gigabyte UD7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2157311

update new board for me


----------



## dstoler

Not sure if the guy is a member here but he has an fx8120 and 2xhd6990's and getting 97% gpu usage outta them. His 8120 is oc to 4.6ghz I believe. He is the one with the thread "my wife would not approve". If you see this message do you mind running some settings by us and some stats with your experience? All you hear on OCN is how bad BD sucks in high range crossfire and it doesn't seem quite to be the case with him. Sorry I'm on phone or Id know his name. Peace

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarathKasun

In benchmarks it will usually not be an issue, certain games like SC2 and Civ 5 need lots of single thread CPU horsepower. Im not sure what other games fall into this category, but Ive seen Crysis 1 and a few others having issues.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Not sure if the guy is a member here but he has an fx8120 and 2xhd6990's and getting 97% gpu usage outta them. His 8120 is oc to 4.6ghz I believe. He is the one with the thread "my wife would not approve". If you see this message do you mind running some settings by us and some stats with your experience? All you hear on OCN is how bad BD sucks in high range crossfire and it doesn't seem quite to be the case with him. Sorry I'm on phone or Id know his name. Peace
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


yup that's me.... It's actually OC'ed to 4.4Ghz right now... Anymore than that it crashes about 15mins into bf3..


----------



## dstoler

Hmm that's strange. A guy on here has his 8120 at 4.8 I believe 24/7 and plays bf3 no problem. Thanks for replying btw. Hey guys remember I posted on here an email I got from AMD rep stating that he didn't think the 3200 series Opteron was gonna be on AM3+? Well I wrote them back and another rep replied back and said, "I would trust rumors normally if it came from multiple reputable sites" (which it is listed on cpu world and others for am3+) and he said, "I do not agree with my colleague on the last message" (which said he thinks it is gonna be on server platform) So I feel he was telling me that it is true and IS coming to consumer platform am3+ and he also said he doesn't wanna let down a great customer like myself but there are things to which he can not say and they have rules and regs and he apologized. So what do you all think? I'm thinking I'm going to own a 3280 he Opteron reeeaaal soon.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ComputerRestore

Thought I'd try some OC on my FX 8150 since I switch to an H100 from normal Air (Artic Cooling Xtreme) I was able to hit 4.7Ghz Prime Stable with the Artic Cooling but my Cinebench 11.5 was capped out at 7.32 for CPU score. I thought it was due to the temperatures causing the CPU signals to break down.

So, after installing the Corsair H100, temperatures are 15-20 Degrees cooler. Time to OC
First OC. 4.6Ghz (23X Multi, FSB 200) Cinebench 7.55!!!
2nd OC. 4.8Ghz (24X Multi, FSB 200) Cinebench 7.85
3rd OC. 5.0Ghz (25X Multi, FSB 200) Cinebench 8.17

I thought temperatures may be an issue, it seems that thermal breakdown on these CPU's is bad.
I guess that why some were advertised as coming with a closed loop water cooling.

Since it's winter here, I tought I'd do a little Canadian Overclocking (Outside style -10 Celsius)

5.2Ghz (25X Multi, FSB 208 1.675 Volts on CPU) Cinebench 8.45

Tried for 5.4 @ 1.7v But my computer was freezing in the Bios. Not sure if something on the motherboard was getting too cold. Would freeze even after clearing CMOS. Took it back inside for a few minutes. Ok now lol. I just really wanted to get 9+ on Cinebench.

Will post my screenies later as I am doing this at work

Ninja Edit: Had to change my Cinebench scores as I had to guess what they were without my computer. They are now correct


----------



## DevilDriver

I hope to be able to afford another gtx460 after the first of the year and see how my 6100 does with sli.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> FX-8120 Gigabyte UD7
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2157311
> update new board for me


done

For future reference, PM me. I don't keep up with the replys of the thread anymore.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thought I'd try some OC on my FX 8150 since I switch to an H100 from normal Air (Artic Cooling Xtreme) I was able to hit 4.7Ghz Prime Stable with the Artic Cooling but my Cinebench 11.5 was capped out at 7.32 for CPU score. I thought it was due to the temperatures causing the CPU signals to break down.
> So, after installing the Corsair H100, temperatures are 15-20 Degrees cooler. Time to OC
> First OC. 4.6Ghz (23X Multi, FSB 200) Cinebench 7.62!!!
> 2nd OC. 4.8Ghz (24X Multi, FSB 200) Cinebench 7.89
> 3rd OC. 5.0Ghz (25X Multi, FSB 200) Cinebench 8.14
> I thought temperatures may be an issue, it seems that thermal breakdown on these CPU's is bad.
> I guess that why some were advertised as coming with a closed loop water cooling.
> Since it's winter here, I tought I'd do a little Canadian Overclocking (Outside style -10 Celsius)
> 5.2Ghz (25X Multi, FSB 208 1.675 Volts on CPU) Cinebench 8.62
> Tried for 5.4 @ 1.7v But my computer was freezing in the Bios. Not sure if something on the motherboard was getting too cold. Would freeze even after clearing CMOS. Took it back inside for a few minutes. Ok now lol. I just really wanted to get 9+ on Cinebench.
> Will post my screenies later as I am doing this at work


Nice scores... I am waiting for it to get cold here so I can do the same thing. We havn't seen snow yet buy it should have been here already so I am hoping its soon. Keep posting your results. We all apprecaite your time and effort.

Thanks


----------



## reflex99

not sure if you guys have seen, but some of us sub-zero people are getting together soon.

I'm gonna bring by FX gear. Represent the AMD side. probably going to be picking up a 4100 for the occasion.

Using LN2, hoping for 7 at least, so goal of 7.5, with 8.0 being the dream


----------



## dstoler

Wow I couldn't imagine 8ghz that's nuts. If u were using ln2 and had it to 7ghz or so, could you run cinebench? Just curious because it should hit atleast 10 to 11 points as long as it keep scaling the same.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## radaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Wow I couldn't imagine 8ghz that's nuts. If u were using ln2 and had it to 7ghz or so, could you run cinebench? Just curious because it should hit atleast 10 to 11 points as long as it keep scaling the same.
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


yep at 7.0GHz your in the 11+ point range


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Hmm that's strange. A guy on here has his 8120 at 4.8 I believe 24/7 and plays bf3 no problem. Thanks for replying btw. Hey guys remember I posted on here an email I got from AMD rep stating that he didn't think the 3200 series Opteron was gonna be on AM3+? Well I wrote them back and another rep replied back and said, "I would trust rumors normally if it came from multiple reputable sites" (which it is listed on cpu world and others for am3+) and he said, "I do not agree with my colleague on the last message" (which said he thinks it is gonna be on server platform) So I feel he was telling me that it is true and IS coming to consumer platform am3+ and he also said he doesn't wanna let down a great customer like myself but there are things to which he can not say and they have rules and regs and he apologized. So what do you all think? I'm thinking I'm going to own a 3280 he Opteron reeeaaal soon.
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


well CPU's are like women... No TWO are exactly alike.. I bet there are some 8120's that would get to 5Ghz fine.. mine isnt one of htem.


----------



## reflex99

unlikely that i will be running cinebench


----------



## ComputerRestore




----------



## dstoler

ComputerRestore that is with the patch no? Nice score for a quad core (yes i realize it is 8core fx)


----------



## el gappo

More more different proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158130 More more more different? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158034



7ghz cine is MENTAL!!!11!

Also....Reflex, change name from elgapoop or ban


----------



## Chiefpuff420

nice clocks gappo impressively frozen


----------



## MrGaZZaDaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> More more different proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158130 More more more different? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158034
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1434478/width/419/height/700[/URL]
> 7ghz cine is MENTAL!!!11!
> Also....Reflex, change name from elgapoop or ban


Wow.. thats impressive! but only on 2 cores?! whats the highest you can go on all 8cores on that cooling?
So what cpu core volt do you have to run for that much ghz? do you experience any volt drop?


----------



## scag21

I have the AMD FX6100 on a Gigabyte 970 mobo. I increased the multiplier to 19.5 which makes the speed 3.9 ghz, i left the voltage on Auto. I also have a liquid cooling system (H60) hooked up. According to core temp, my max temp was 31 Celsius. Which does not seem right? I also ran the hardware monitor from Gigabyte and was just like 2-3 degrees more than 1 what core temp said.

I ran prime 95 stress test for 12 hours and the last core failed at 10 hours. Is this anything i should worry about? What can i do to resolve this? Any help will be appreciated as Im new to overclocking.

In the Bios I have the:
core performance off
cpu unlock on
cool and quiet off
c1e off

[Dec 20 19:00] Worker starting
[Dec 20 19:00] Setting affinity to run worker on logical CPU #6
[Dec 20 19:00] Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.
[Dec 20 19:00] Please read stress.txt. Choose Test/Stop to end this test.
[Dec 20 19:00] Test 1, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14155777 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:02] Test 2, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14155775 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:04] Test 3, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13969343 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:06] Test 4, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13669345 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:08] Test 5, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13369345 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:09] Test 6, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13369343 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:11] Test 7, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13069345 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:13] Test 8, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12969343 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:15] Test 9, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451841 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 720K, Pass1=320, Pass2=2304.
[Dec 20 19:17] Self-test 720K passed!
[Dec 20 19:17] Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:19] Test 2, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M163839 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:21] Test 3, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M159745 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:23] Test 4, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M157695 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:25] Test 5, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M155649 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:27] Test 6, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M153599 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:29] Test 7, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M147455 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:31] Test 8, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M143361 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 8K, Pass1=32, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:33] Self-test 8K passed!
[Dec 20 19:33] Test 1, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M15597569 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:34] Test 2, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M15597567 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:36] Test 3, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14942209 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:38] Test 4, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14942207 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:40] Test 5, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14155777 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:42] Test 6, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14155775 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:43] Test 7, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13969343 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:45] Test 8, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13669345 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:47] Test 9, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13369345 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 800K, Pass1=640, Pass2=1280.
[Dec 20 19:49] Self-test 800K passed!
[Dec 20 19:49] Test 1, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M250519 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:51] Test 2, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M245759 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:53] Test 3, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M245281 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:55] Test 4, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M243713 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:57] Test 5, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M235519 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 19:59] Test 6, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M233473 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:01] Test 7, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M231183 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:03] Test 8, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M229375 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 12K, Pass1=48, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:05] Self-test 12K passed!
[Dec 20 20:05] Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18474367 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:07] Test 2, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18274367 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:08] Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18274369 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:10] Test 4, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18074369 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:12] Test 5, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432577 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:14] Test 6, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432575 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:16] Test 7, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17115073 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:18] Test 8, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M16815071 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 960K, Pass1=1280, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 20:20] Self-test 960K passed!
[Dec 20 20:20] Test 1, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M420217 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:22] Test 2, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M409601 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:24] Test 3, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M401407 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:26] Test 4, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M393217 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:28] Test 5, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M392119 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:29] Test 6, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M389119 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:31] Test 7, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M376833 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:33] Test 8, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M372735 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:35] Test 9, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M368641 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 20K, Pass1=80, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:37] Self-test 20K passed!
[Dec 20 20:37] Test 1, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M20971521 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:38] Test 2, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M20971519 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:40] Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:42] Test 4, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:44] Test 5, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:46] Test 6, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19174369 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:48] Test 7, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18874369 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:51] Test 8, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18874367 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1120K, Pass1=448, Pass2=2560.
[Dec 20 20:53] Self-test 1120K passed!
[Dec 20 20:53] Test 1, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M662593 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:54] Test 2, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M659457 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:56] Test 3, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M655359 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:58] Test 4, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M644399 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 20:59] Test 5, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M638977 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 21:01] Test 6, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M630783 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 21:02] Test 7, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M622593 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 21:04] Test 8, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M614399 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 21:06] Test 9, 160000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M612113 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 32K, Pass1=128, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 21:08] Self-test 32K passed!
[Dec 20 21:08] Test 1, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M22971521 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:09] Test 2, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M21871519 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:11] Test 3, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M20971521 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:13] Test 4, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M20971519 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:15] Test 5, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:17] Test 6, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:19] Test 7, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:22] Test 8, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19174369 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1200K, Pass1=320, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 21:24] Self-test 1200K passed!
[Dec 20 21:24] Test 1, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M983041 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:26] Test 2, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M974849 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:27] Test 3, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M942079 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:29] Test 4, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M933889 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:31] Test 5, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M917503 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:33] Test 6, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M901121 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:34] Test 7, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M884735 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:36] Test 8, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M860161 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:38] Test 9, 100000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M854735 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 48K, Pass1=64, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:40] Self-test 48K passed!
[Dec 20 21:40] Test 1, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M25638687 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:41] Test 2, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M24903681 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:43] Test 3, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M24903679 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:45] Test 4, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M24092961 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:47] Test 5, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M23892959 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:49] Test 6, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M23592961 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:51] Test 7, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M23592959 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:53] Test 8, 3100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M22971521 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1344K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 21:55] Self-test 1344K passed!
[Dec 20 21:55] Test 1, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1477941 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:57] Test 2, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1455931 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 21:59] Test 3, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1433069 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:00] Test 4, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1411747 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:02] Test 5, 75000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1322851 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:04] Test 6, 75000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1310721 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:06] Test 7, 75000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1310719 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:08] Test 8, 75000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1300993 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:10] Test 9, 75000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1288771 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 72K, Pass1=96, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:12] Self-test 72K passed!
[Dec 20 22:13] Test 1, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M29311553 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:14] Test 2, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M28811551 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:16] Test 3, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M28311553 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:18] Test 4, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M28311551 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:20] Test 5, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M27738689 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:22] Test 6, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M27238687 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:24] Test 7, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M26738689 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:26] Test 8, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M26738687 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:27] Test 9, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M26138689 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1536K, Pass1=512, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 20 22:29] Self-test 1536K passed!
[Dec 20 22:29] Test 1, 46000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1699779 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:31] Test 2, 46000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1677323 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:32] Test 3, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1633941 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:34] Test 4, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1611557 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:36] Test 5, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1599549 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:38] Test 6, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1577771 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:40] Test 7, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1555947 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:42] Test 8, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1533349 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:44] Test 9, 56000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M1477941 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 84K, Pass1=112, Pass2=768.
[Dec 20 22:46] Self-test 84K passed!
[Dec 20 22:46] Test 1, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M32095135 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 22:48] Test 2, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M31595137 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 22:50] Test 3, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M31195137 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 22:52] Test 4, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M31195135 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 22:53] Test 5, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M30695135 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 22:55] Test 6, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M29311553 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 22:57] Test 7, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M28811551 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 22:59] Test 8, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M28311553 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 23:01] Test 9, 2500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M28311551 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1680K, Pass1=448, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 20 23:03] Self-test 1680K passed!
[Dec 20 23:03] Test 1, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2244765 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:05] Test 2, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2236671 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:06] Test 3, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2222517 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:08] Test 4, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2193011 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:10] Test 5, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2130357 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:11] Test 6, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2122923 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:13] Test 7, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2100559 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:15] Test 8, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2088461 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:16] Test 9, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2066543 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:18] Test 10, 39000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2004817 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 112K, Pass1=448, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:20] Self-test 112K passed!
[Dec 20 23:20] Test 1, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M34230145 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=1792, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 20 23:22] Test 2, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M33730143 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=896, Pass2=2K.
[Dec 20 23:23] Test 3, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M33030145 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=1792, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 20 23:25] Test 4, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M33030143 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=896, Pass2=2K.
[Dec 20 23:27] Test 5, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M32595137 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=1792, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 20 23:29] Test 6, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M32095135 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=896, Pass2=2K.
[Dec 20 23:31] Test 7, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M31595137 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=1792, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 20 23:33] Test 8, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M31195137 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=896, Pass2=2K.
[Dec 20 23:34] Test 9, 2100 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M31195135 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1792K, Pass1=1792, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 20 23:36] Self-test 1792K passed!
[Dec 20 23:36] Test 1, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M3242961 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:38] Test 2, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M3172959 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:40] Test 3, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M3112961 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:41] Test 4, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M3112959 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:43] Test 5, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2949121 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:44] Test 6, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2949119 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:46] Test 7, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2885281 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:48] Test 8, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2785281 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:49] Test 9, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2785279 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:51] Test 10, 27000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M2685279 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 160K, Pass1=640, Pass2=256.
[Dec 20 23:52] Self-test 160K passed!
[Dec 20 23:52] Test 1, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M39151585 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 20 23:54] Test 2, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M38748737 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 20 23:56] Test 3, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M38251583 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 20 23:58] Test 4, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M37748737 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:00] Test 5, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M37748735 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:02] Test 6, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M36748735 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:04] Test 7, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M36251585 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:06] Test 8, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M35651585 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:07] Test 9, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M35651583 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2M, Pass1=512, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:09] Self-test 2048K passed!
[Dec 21 00:09] Test 1, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4501145 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:11] Test 2, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4458143 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:12] Test 3, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4358145 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:14] Test 4, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4358143 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:16] Test 5, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4298769 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:18] Test 6, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4228767 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:19] Test 7, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4128769 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:21] Test 8, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4128767 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:23] Test 9, 19000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4028769 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 224K, Pass1=896, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:24] Self-test 224K passed!
[Dec 21 00:25] Test 1, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M43943041 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:26] Test 2, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M42943039 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:28] Test 3, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M41943041 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:30] Test 4, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M41943039 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:31] Test 5, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M39151585 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:34] Test 6, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M38748737 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:36] Test 7, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M38251583 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:38] Test 8, 1900 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M37748737 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2304K, Pass1=768, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 00:40] Self-test 2304K passed!
[Dec 21 00:40] Test 1, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M5120737 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:42] Test 2, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M5030735 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:43] Test 3, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4980737 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:45] Test 4, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4980735 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:47] Test 5, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4888593 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:48] Test 6, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4818591 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:50] Test 7, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4718593 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:52] Test 8, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4718591 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:54] Test 9, 17000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M4698593 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 256K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 00:55] Self-test 256K passed!
[Dec 21 00:55] Test 1, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M48185921 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:57] Test 2, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M47185921 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 00:59] Test 3, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M47185919 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 01:01] Test 4, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M46185919 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 01:03] Test 5, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M45943041 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 01:05] Test 6, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M44943039 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 01:07] Test 7, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M43943041 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 01:08] Test 8, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M42943039 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 01:10] Test 9, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M41943041 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2560K, Pass1=640, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 01:12] Self-test 2560K passed!
[Dec 21 01:12] Test 1, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M6225921 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:14] Test 2, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M6225919 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:16] Test 3, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M6198241 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:17] Test 4, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M6098239 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:19] Test 5, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M5898241 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:21] Test 6, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M5898239 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:23] Test 7, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M5705025 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:24] Test 8, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M5605023 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:26] Test 9, 13000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M5505025 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 320K, Pass1=320, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:28] Self-test 320K passed!
[Dec 21 01:28] Test 1, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M52331647 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:30] Test 2, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M51331649 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:31] Test 3, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M50331649 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:33] Test 4, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M50331647 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:35] Test 5, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M48185921 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:37] Test 6, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M47185921 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:39] Test 7, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M47185919 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:41] Test 8, 1500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M46185919 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 2800K, Pass1=448, Pass2=6400.
[Dec 21 01:43] Self-test 2800K passed!
[Dec 21 01:43] Test 1, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7471105 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 384K, Pass1=384, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:45] Test 2, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7471103 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 384K, Pass1=512, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 01:47] Test 3, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7377889 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 384K, Pass1=384, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:49] Test 4, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7277887 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 384K, Pass1=512, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 01:51] Test 5, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7077889 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 384K, Pass1=384, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:53] Test 6, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7077887 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 384K, Pass1=512, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 01:54] Test 7, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M6984673 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 384K, Pass1=384, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 01:56] Test 8, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M6884671 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 384K, Pass1=512, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 01:58] Test 9, 11000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M6684673 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 384K, Pass1=384, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:00] Self-test 384K passed!
[Dec 21 02:00] Test 1, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M57623105 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3M, Pass1=768, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 02:02] Test 2, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M56623105 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 02:04] Test 3, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M56623103 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3M, Pass1=768, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 02:06] Test 4, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M55623103 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 02:07] Test 5, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M53477377 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3M, Pass1=768, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 02:09] Test 6, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M53477375 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 02:11] Test 7, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M52331647 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3M, Pass1=768, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 02:13] Test 8, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M51331649 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=3K.
[Dec 21 02:14] Test 9, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M50331649 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3M, Pass1=768, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 02:16] Self-test 3072K passed!
[Dec 21 02:16] Test 1, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8716289 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:18] Test 2, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8716287 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:20] Test 3, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8516289 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:22] Test 4, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8316287 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:23] Test 5, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8257537 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:25] Test 6, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8257535 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:27] Test 7, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8098785 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:29] Test 8, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7998783 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:30] Test 9, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M7798785 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 448K, Pass1=448, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:32] Self-test 448K passed!
[Dec 21 02:32] Test 1, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M63390273 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:34] Test 2, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M62390273 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:36] Test 3, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M62390271 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:38] Test 4, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M61390271 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:39] Test 5, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M57623105 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:41] Test 6, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M56623105 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:43] Test 7, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M56623103 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:45] Test 8, 1200 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M55623103 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3360K, Pass1=896, Pass2=3840.
[Dec 21 02:47] Self-test 3360K passed!
[Dec 21 02:47] Test 1, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961473 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:49] Test 2, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961471 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:51] Test 3, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9837183 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:53] Test 4, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9737185 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:54] Test 5, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9537183 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:56] Test 6, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9437185 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 02:58] Test 7, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9437183 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 03:00] Test 8, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9337185 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 03:01] Test 9, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9237183 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 512K, Pass1=512, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 03:03] Self-test 512K passed!
[Dec 21 03:03] Test 1, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M68060289 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=896, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 03:05] Test 2, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M67060287 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=3584, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 03:07] Test 3, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M66060289 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=896, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 03:09] Test 4, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M66060287 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=3584, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 03:11] Test 5, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M65390273 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=896, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 03:12] Test 6, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M64390271 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=3584, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 03:14] Test 7, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M63390273 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=896, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 03:16] Test 8, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M62390273 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=3584, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 03:18] Test 9, 1000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M62390271 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 3584K, Pass1=896, Pass2=4K.
[Dec 21 03:20] Self-test 3584K passed!
[Dec 21 03:20] Test 1, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M11285761 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:22] Test 2, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M10885759 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:23] Test 3, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M10485761 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:25] Test 4, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M10485759 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:27] Test 5, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961473 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:29] Test 6, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961471 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:31] Test 7, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9837183 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:33] Test 8, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9737185 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:35] Test 9, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9537183 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 576K, Pass1=768, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:37] Self-test 576K passed!
[Dec 21 03:37] Test 1, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13069345 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:39] Test 2, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12969343 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:40] Test 3, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451841 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:42] Test 4, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451839 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:44] Test 5, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12196481 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:46] Test 6, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M11796481 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:48] Test 7, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M11796479 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:50] Test 8, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M11596479 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 672K, Pass1=896, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:52] Self-test 672K passed!
[Dec 21 03:52] Test 1, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14942209 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:54] Test 2, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14942207 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:56] Test 3, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14155777 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 03:58] Test 4, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14155775 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 04:00] Test 5, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13969343 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 04:02] Test 6, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13669345 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 04:03] Test 7, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13369345 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 04:05] Test 8, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13369343 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 04:07] Test 9, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M13069345 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 768K, Pass1=1K, Pass2=768.
[Dec 21 04:09] Self-test 768K passed!
[Dec 21 04:09] Test 1, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M212991 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:11] Test 2, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M210415 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:13] Test 3, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M208897 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:15] Test 4, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M204799 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:17] Test 5, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M200705 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:19] Test 6, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M196607 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:21] Test 7, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M194561 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:23] Test 8, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M188415 using Core2 type-0 FFT length 10K, Pass1=40, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:25] Self-test 10K passed!
[Dec 21 04:25] Test 1, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432577 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:27] Test 2, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432575 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:28] Test 3, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17115073 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:30] Test 4, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M16815071 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:32] Test 5, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M16515073 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:34] Test 6, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M16515071 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:36] Test 7, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M16297569 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:37] Test 8, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M15997567 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:39] Test 9, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M15597569 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 896K, Pass1=896, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:41] Self-test 896K passed!
[Dec 21 04:41] Test 1, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M339487 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:42] Test 2, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M335393 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:44] Test 3, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M331681 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:46] Test 4, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M329727 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:47] Test 5, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M327681 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:49] Test 6, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M319487 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:51] Test 7, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M315393 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:53] Test 8, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M311295 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:54] Test 9, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M308295 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 16K, Pass1=64, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 04:56] Self-test 16K passed!
[Dec 21 04:56] Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 04:58] Test 2, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:00] Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:02] Test 4, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19174369 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:04] Test 5, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18874369 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:05] Test 6, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18874367 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:07] Test 7, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18474367 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:09] Test 8, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18274367 using Core2 type-3 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:11] Test 9, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M18274369 using Core2 type-2 FFT length 1M, Pass1=1K, Pass2=1K.
[Dec 21 05:12] Self-test 1024K passed!
[Dec 21 05:12] Test 1, 210000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M501041 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 24K, Pass1=96, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 05:14] Test 2, 210000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M496943 using Core2 type-1 FFT length 24K, Pass1=96, Pass2=256.
[Dec 21 05:16] FATAL ERROR: Final result was E738F2EC, expected: D62D5380.
[Dec 21 05:16] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Dec 21 05:16] Torture Test completed 335 tests in 10 hours, 15 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Dec 21 05:16] Worker stopped.


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> More more different proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158130 More more more different? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158034
> 
> 7ghz cine is MENTAL!!!11!
> 
> Also....Reflex, change name from elgapoop or ban


Have you ever tried 8120s on ln2? Do you know how they compare to the 8150s?


----------



## gordie c

this is the 8150 i received last week and i have to sen it back already.
how this one managed to get past quality control i've no idea. there was actually a rag of metal preventing the cooler from seating properly. i scraped it off with a knife where you can see the scrape marks. in actual fact, i suspect someone has already returned the cpu {without fitting it} and the vendor must've thought there was nowt wrong with it, and sent it me. there are a few pin holes and a huge crater where the rag of metal was. temps were running high at 64 centigrade with p95. so back it goes.

someone mentioned lapping. well i put a strait edge accross the cpu on a horizontal and vertical plane. on the horizontal plane you can see gaps of a cup shape or hollows but the edges are square with the centre. however, on the vertical plane there is a definite bow so that the cpu can rock, with the centre being the fulcrum. therefore a thicker layer of paste would be required to keep the gap closed. and indeed when i removed the cooler from the cpu there is a visible baldy patch on the cpu and cooler. so mirror finish or not, lapping would be a good idea.
how to go about it though, because i have discovered that lapping technique can cause a convex shape and indeed this is how the make lenses for telescopes etcetra. therefore is it good enough to use say back and forward motion over a sheet of grit paper ? not perfect but good enough ?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> not sure if you guys have seen, but some of us sub-zero people are getting together soon.
> I'm gonna bring by FX gear. Represent the AMD side. probably going to be picking up a 4100 for the occasion.
> Using LN2, hoping for 7 at least, so goal of 7.5, with 8.0 being the dream


Where is this happening cause I might want to be there? I can bring my system and let you guys have at it.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004




----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> ComputerRestore that is with the patch no? Nice score for a quad core (yes i realize it is 8core fx)


I do have the patch installed. Not sure if it makes a difference or not. With my air cooler I was still stuck at Cinebench 7.3ish @ 4.8 with the patch.

One thing I did notice about Cinebench before the patch was it lists the bulldozer as 8 core 8 thread.
After patch it lists it as 4 core 8 thread. (so the patch must just make it run as though it was Intel Hyperthreading, which it basically is, just with physical cores, instead of logical ones)


----------



## DevilDriver

I have the patch installed and every thing still shows my 6100 as 6 cores 6 threads








which is great with me, its what its advertised as its what I purchesed


----------



## pwnzilla61

I received my first bsod with the hot fix. Youtube and flash would slowing stop working, and when i went to shut my pc down it bsod, so i uninstalled.


----------



## moonmanas

Add\me to FX4100 please


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> More more different proof http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158130 More more more different? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158034
> 
> 7ghz cine is MENTAL!!!11!
> Also....Reflex, change name from elgapoop or ban


eh....must be a spelling error. I'll get my secretary to fix that.

EDIT: it appears i also spelled FTW wrong. hmmmm. Might have to fire her
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Add\me to FX4100 please


read op please


----------



## Evil Penguin

What's the max temp for BD?
4.6 GHz 8150 running here at 72c under load (P95) and it's stable.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> What's the max temp for BD?
> 4.6 GHz 8150 running here at 72c under load (P95) and it's stable.


I wouldn't go above 62 on core temp for prolonged time exposure


----------



## dstoler

Guys it sure seems like the fx-8120 is the cpu to get. In Passmark price to performance it scores a 36.46 (clocked at stock 3.1ghz and @ $199USD) the i5-2500k scores 32.08 (clocked @3.3ghz and @ $232USD. I am not saying the Bulldozer is a "better" chip I just dont see how so many people say it "fails"? Obviously the 8150 is priced too high (on newegg atleast) but on amazon its been going for only $239, back logged though) the Athalon II 631 for the FM1 socket is a beast when it comes to price to performance. Wish they would unlock the multiplier on the 631 same as they are with the apu's. Im excited for AMD and really looking forward to what's in store for us. Bring on the 8170 already and the 3280 he! (if its for am3+, fingers crossed!)

Edit: to the guy at 72C is that socket temp (cpu temp) or is that core temp? because if it is core temp wow thats hot and NOT good trust me. If it is socket temp and core temp is below 61/62c than you should be ok but seems high, Id take a step back and further investigate bro. Just saying...


----------



## bmgjet

61C is the max recommended temp by AMD.
Mine at 4.5ghz reaches 52C on the cores and 63C on the socket after a hour of prime.


----------



## Evil Penguin

72c core temp using the NH-D14.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> 72c core temp using the NH-D14.


Ouch, you wont have an FX cpu for long at those temps. Turn it down a notch or get some form of water cooling... unless you like burning up cpu's hehe


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> 72c core temp using the NH-D14.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, you wont have an FX cpu for long at those temps. Turn it down a notch or get some form of water cooling... unless you like burning up cpu's hehe
Click to expand...

I don't plan on owning it more than a year from now anyway.








It'll survive.

This CPU needs 1.5v under load to hit 4.6 GHz prime95/IBT stable.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I don't plan on owning it more than a year from now anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll survive.
> This CPU needs 1.5v under load to hit 4.6 GHz prime95/IBT stable.


There's something amiss.
My 8150 hit 4.6 with 1.4375v, if I'm not mistaken.
To do that, I remember I had to bump ddr ram voltages a bit (from 1.5 to 1.525, really small bump), set vecore/nb to 1.3, nb to 1.2...

I did use ah H100 though... but it shouldn't affect voltage, just temperature.

Maybe you could insist in trying to bring the voltage down a notch?

EDIT: yes, prime stable, although I run it for 8 hour or so (planned on 2h but fell asleep ahaha).


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I don't plan on owning it more than a year from now anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll survive.
> This CPU needs 1.5v under load to hit 4.6 GHz prime95/IBT stable.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something amiss.
> My 8150 hit 4.6 with 1.4375v, if I'm not mistaken.
> To do that, I remember I had to bump ddr ram voltages a bit (from 1.5 to 1.525, really small bump), set vecore/nb to 1.3, nb to 1.2...
> 
> I did use ah H100 though... but it shouldn't affect voltage, just temperature.
> 
> Maybe you could insist in trying to bring the voltage down a notch?
Click to expand...

A bit off topic but did you ever get your benchmarks done to see how BD did with high end CF cards?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> I don't plan on owning it more than a year from now anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll survive.
> This CPU needs 1.5v under load to hit 4.6 GHz prime95/IBT stable.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something amiss.
> My 8150 hit 4.6 with 1.4375v, if I'm not mistaken.
> To do that, I remember I had to bump ddr ram voltages a bit (from 1.5 to 1.525, really small bump), set vecore/nb to 1.3, nb to 1.2...
> 
> I did use ah H100 though... but it shouldn't affect voltage, just temperature.
> 
> Maybe you could insist in trying to bring the voltage down a notch?
> 
> EDIT: yes, prime stable, although I run it for 8 hour or so (planned on 2h but fell asleep ahaha).
Click to expand...

I have 1.4250v set in the "BIOS", but LLC gives it a boost of about .075.
I could tone it down, but it's working really well for me this way.


----------



## moonmanas

Add me please....

Moonmanas FX4100 Gigabyte UD5



http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club

Cheers


----------



## victorzamora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Add me please....
> Moonmanas FX4100 Gigabyte UD5
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club
> Cheers


Please read the OP. It's now a PM to be added to the list.

On the topic of Passmark Value, my FX4100 is sitting on top of the BD list at 39.71. I had been planning on the 8150/8170, but because of the performance being what it was I decided to save cash and get the 4100. That would leave me more willing to swap to the AM3+ Opterons or Pile Driver when they come out. For now, I'm happy.....but I am still looking to the future. I've considered switching to Intel, but I like supporting the underdog. Plus, I don't know if I could ever tell the difference in performance between Intel and AMD chips of about the same price.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Add me please....
> Moonmanas FX4100 Gigabyte UD5
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club
> Cheers


added....please people. just PM me....it is SOOOO much easier.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> A bit off topic but did you ever get your benchmarks done to see how BD did with high end CF cards?


I sure did: http://www.overclock.net/t/1187898/fx-8150-in-multi-gpu-config-a-test-against-6-core-sb-e-how-does-our-bulldozer-fare-benchs-included-have-fun/50#post_16002284


----------



## IceBloodedZero

Hello, I just recently setup my first rig with the FX-4100. I've been following this thread for a while now and figured I'd join the club and validate my processor. I noticed that using CPU-Z, my processor's multiplier was fluctuating between 7 and 18. The speeds were reading 1.6 to 4.2ghz.. I know hardly anything at all about overclocking so I let my Sabertooth 990FX do it for me. I used the Optimal setting in the BIOS and it clocked it to about 4.2ghz for me. CPU-Z is also showing the voltage fluctuating from 1.00 to 1.3 volts when the multipliers change. I'm very perplexed why this is. Turbo is still enabled and I do have Cool 'n' Quiet enabled. I'd greatly appreciate feedback and suggestions to help me out with this little issue.

Thanks.

][ Edit ][ I just ran Cinebench and noticed that the moment I started a test, the load on the processor hit 4.2ghz and remained there until the test was over and calmed itself back down 1.6ghz. Am I worrying over nothing? It just dawned on me that it would make sense the CPU would operate that low when it's not doing anything. If someone could verify that this is correct, I'd appreciate it and feel very very dumb at the same time.









I have definitely used computers, but not to a level like this. This forum is the reason why I've started digging around through a mobo's BIOS and run benchmark tests. Total entry level noob right here! Looking to learn from you all.

][ Edit #2 ][ I went ahead and validated http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2159885 I've already PMed Reflex to be added to the list.


----------



## bmgjet

Its called cool n quite


----------



## el gappo

http://www.overclock.net/t/1187777/moar-bulldozer-benching-cpu-z-and-ram-frequency#post_15996335 ahhh yeah


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceBloodedZero*
> 
> Hello, I just recently setup my first rig with the FX-4100. I've been following this thread for a while now and figured I'd join the club and validate my processor. I noticed that using CPU-Z, my processor's multiplier was fluctuating between 7 and 18. The speeds were reading 1.6 to 4.2ghz.. I know hardly anything at all about overclocking so I let my Sabertooth 990FX do it for me. I used the Optimal setting in the BIOS and it clocked it to about 4.2ghz for me. CPU-Z is also showing the voltage fluctuating from 1.00 to 1.3 volts when the multipliers change. I'm very perplexed why this is. Turbo is still enabled and I do have Cool 'n' Quiet enabled. I'd greatly appreciate feedback and suggestions to help me out with this little issue.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ][ Edit ][ I just ran Cinebench and noticed that the moment I started a test, the load on the processor hit 4.2ghz and remained there until the test was over and calmed itself back down 1.6ghz. Am I worrying over nothing? It just dawned on me that it would make sense the CPU would operate that low when it's not doing anything. If someone could verify that this is correct, I'd appreciate it and feel very very dumb at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have definitely used computers, but not to a level like this. This forum is the reason why I've started digging around through a mobo's BIOS and run benchmark tests. Total entry level noob right here! Looking to learn from you all.
> 
> ][ Edit #2 ][ I went ahead and validated http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2159885 I've already PMed Reflex to be added to the list.


turn off APM and cool and quiet to stop it from stepping.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> A bit off topic but did you ever get your benchmarks done to see how BD did with high end CF cards?
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did: http://www.overclock.net/t/1187898/fx-8150-in-multi-gpu-config-a-test-against-6-core-sb-e-how-does-our-bulldozer-fare-benchs-included-have-fun/50#post_16002284
Click to expand...

Cool. Thanks for doing it. I don't have a CF setup so this was nice to see.


----------



## IceBloodedZero

I turned off APM and Cool n Quiet but it's still stepping. I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceBloodedZero*
> 
> I turned off APM and Cool n Quiet but it's still stepping. I appreciate the suggestions.


Turn off all power saving features (cool n' quiet, c6, c1e, cc6, apm, etc.) and make sure you have latest bios update installed.


----------



## IceBloodedZero

Hey Mike, thanks for the suggestion. That did the trick and eliminated the stepping. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ajston

Running at 4.9ghz stable on h80 cooling. I'm very impressed with the cpu, my games aren't skipping a beat very cool!







Looking forward to Microsoft re-releasing the bulldozer up date.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajston*
> 
> Running at 4.9ghz stable on h80 cooling. I'm very impressed with the cpu, my games aren't skipping a beat very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to Microsoft re-releasing the bulldozer up date.


What settings did you use?


----------



## Ajston

Turbo mode disabled
Cool & quiet etc.. Disabled

cpu 1.45V
dram 1.65
NB 1.35
bus 209
23.5 multi

I think thats it

(Edit) Using Corsair H70 Water cooling not h80


----------



## Ajston

Hi axipher

5.04 ghz Are you running that stable?


----------



## Obakemono

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#bios

WTH is "quick boost function"?

Oh and it is a new bios BTW.


----------



## dstoler

Obak, is it similar to intel's quick sync? I believe that is with their hd3000 igpu but not sure so actually I'm almost positive it's something totally different lol. Hmm that is strange. Have you noticed a difference with the new bios update?

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Obak, is it similar to intel's quick sync? I believe that is with their hd3000 igpu but not sure so actually I'm almost positive it's something totally different lol. Hmm that is strange. Have you noticed a difference with the new bios update?
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


I DL'ed it and will flash it in a bit. Working on my daughter's compy right now.

Update: No noticeable change from F7 to F8a except my temps went up about 2-4f.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajston*
> 
> Turbo mode disabled
> Cool & quiet etc.. Disabled
> cpu 1.45V
> dram 1.65
> NB 1.35
> bus 209
> 23.5 multi
> I think thats it
> (Edit) Using Corsair H70 Water cooling not h80


Hey

What mobo do you have?

And what is stable for you?

Enough to play games, or did you test with IBT or prime95?

If yes, how long and what setting plz.


----------



## dstoler

Congratz to Mr. El Gappo for breaking the 8ghz mark with his AMD FX-8150 and also breaking the 3ghz mark with his RAM, wow man nice job! Gappo, what is the stock vcore on that chip you have? Also, did you win that cpu in a benchoff with pizza and ftw? Keep doing what you do man thanks a lot!


----------



## radaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1187777/moar-bulldozer-benching-cpu-z-and-ram-frequency#post_15996335 ahhh yeah


congrats el_gappo,i just wish the OP would get around to changing your name from el_gapoop to el_gappo already,every time i look at the first post i chuckle


----------



## IceBloodedZero

That just blows my freakin' mind away. That is one cold system and that is some hardcore speed.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajston*
> 
> Hi axipher
> 
> 5.04 ghz Are you running that stable?


Thanks, and nope, that was just enough to run Cinebench 11.5, 3DMark06, and Furmark.

I could do the 3DMark11 Physics test, but not the combined test, and Prime95 and IBT AVX both crash before completeing even one run.


----------



## dstoler

thought this would be the best place to ask this question. has anyone seen a benchmark with the 7970 paired with a fx8120/50? if so could you point me to it, thanks!


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> thought this would be the best place to ask this question. has anyone seen a benchmark with the 7970 paired with a fx8120/50? if so could you point me to it, thanks!


I'd like to see that too. Since I live in Brazil, it takes a long time until I can get my hand at new stuff


----------



## thor2002ro

Hi all
I just got my 8120.... seams this cpu is strange... I got to 4139mhz 16.5x250 at 1.31875v but the temperature is kinda high already... 63c(25c ambient) in prime95
the cooler is seated correctly on the cpu I checked twice... and the thermal-paste is not in excess...

any ideas?


----------



## Ajston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Hey
> What mobo do you have?
> And what is stable for you?
> Enough to play games, or did you test with IBT or prime95?
> If yes, how long and what setting plz.


Hi Eric,

MB ASUS crosshair v

Every thing running fine.....but with only 4 cores enabled if i unlock the cores the system crashes after 15 - 20 mins


----------



## dstoler

-Ajston, you have an fx 8 core? Did you disable the cores yourself or did the patch do it?
-Alex, Bro we miss ya over this way man but hope you are enjoying your new rig to the fullest! I really would like to see an 8150 paired with a 7970 or even multiple 7970's. I am not expecting a miracle but would be nice hehe. I was doing some reading and apparently Intel told AMD they were switching to FMA4 from FMA3 that AMD proposed and when AMD made the switch Intel "backed out" and said, "SIKE, we are using FMA3, GOTCHYA SUCKERS!" Pretty lame if you ask me. But I am wondering how the OpenCL (gpu computing) works with the new FX's? So any review sites with a 7970 still in possession please feel free to test it out!


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> Hi all
> I just got my 8120.... seams this cpu is strange... I got to 4139mhz 16.5x250 at 1.31875v but the temperature is kinda high already... 63c(25c ambient) in prime95
> the cooler is seated correctly on the cpu I checked twice... and the thermal-paste is not in excess...
> any ideas?


Well, my 1dt advice would be: upgrade to the h100 (or h80 if you don't have the space).
But since this may not be possible, I'd try to optimize airflow in your case. Do you have a good push-pull config? Can you fit more fans?
If your case support a fan blowing behind the mobo, awesome. Like this: Side (right panel) - 1 x 8cm fan to help cool your CPU (optional) .

I think your temps are too high... maybe one last reseat with a good thermal compound, like arctic silver mx4?

Whatever you to, step back on the temps... 61 is the max advised when FX CPUs are concerned.

Not enough info. If you want to post some pics of your case, it would help a ton.

good Luck!


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> -Ajston, you have an fx 8 core? Did you disable the cores yourself or did the patch do it?
> -Alex, Bro we miss ya over this way man but hope you are enjoying your new rig to the fullest! I really would like to see an 8150 paired with a 7970 or even multiple 7970's. I am not expecting a miracle but would be nice hehe. I was doing some reading and apparently Intel told AMD they were switching to FMA4 from FMA3 that AMD proposed and when AMD made the switch Intel "backed out" and said, "SIKE, we are using FMA3, GOTCHYA SUCKERS!" Pretty lame if you ask me. But I am wondering how the OpenCL (gpu computing) works with the new FX's? So any review sites with a 7970 still in possession please feel free to test it out!


Heh, I'm still on AMD gpu. I'll not be getting the 7970 though. I'm a sucker for one card, monstrous solutions, so I'll wait for the 7990 =D.

I did a lot of tweaks on bd though, so I might be able to give some advice here and there.


----------



## thor2002ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> Hi all
> I just got my 8120.... seams this cpu is strange... I got to 4139mhz 16.5x250 at 1.31875v but the temperature is kinda high already... 63c(25c ambient) in prime95
> the cooler is seated correctly on the cpu I checked twice... and the thermal-paste is not in excess...
> any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my 1dt advice would be: upgrade to the h100 (or h80 if you don't have the space).
> But since this may not be possible, I'd try to optimize airflow in your case. Do you have a good push-pull config? Can you fit more fans?
> If your case support a fan blowing behind the mobo, awesome. Like this: Side (right panel) - 1 x 8cm fan to help cool your CPU (optional) .
> 
> I think your temps are too high... maybe one last reseat with a good thermal compound, like arctic silver mx4?
> 
> Whatever you to, step back on the temps... 61 is the max advised when FX CPUs are concerned.
> 
> Not enough info. If you want to post some pics of your case, it would help a ton.
> 
> good Luck!
Click to expand...



here....

I keep my pc open... both panels removed...

something even more weird.... I dropped my cpu/nb voltage 1.2v risen the vcore to1.3250v temp dropped 2c I'm now at 61c prime95

hope it helps...


----------



## alexmaia_br

I was reading about the BD, and came across this:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/AMD-FX-8150-vs-Core-i5-2500K-and-Core-i7-2600K-CPU-Review/1402/17

Now I ask you guys: how in bloody hell did they get that frequency at such low voltage? Is there a relation to multipliers that allows that? Anyone cares to explain it to me, point to some tutorial... ir is it somewhat unrealistic?

thanks


----------



## axipher

They did increase the VDDA voltage which I haven't touched, can anyone explain what that is?


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> They did increase the VDDA voltage which I haven't touched, can anyone explain what that is?


I'm pretty sure I mention this a while ago when someone said the HTT clocking gives lower temperatures and better scores.

Cpu VDDA is a cpu PLL
PLL stand for *Phase Lock loop*. it's the same thing thing that made phenom I clock crappy was the fact it did not work correctly at all.

The PLL is linked to HTT and the Multiplier with the chip which keeps the PLL in check.

HTT overclock = same multiplier less voltage for same over clock vs Multiplier over clock.

The multiplier Over clock seems to be bugging out he PLL on the chip when over clocking via the multiplier adjusting the PLL voltage helps negate the problem.

P.s in AOD VCC18 is NB/pci express PLL voltage.

still haven't found out what memory core votlage is though.


----------



## axipher

So in that article a few posts back, is setting the VDDA to over 2 V safe at all?


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So in that article a few posts back, is setting the VDDA to over 2 V safe at all?


It's set auto at 2.5 voltages on most chips
setting lower can probably lower temperatures.


----------



## computerparts

So VDDA is a PLL afterall hmmmmmm


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> here....
> I keep my pc open... both panels removed...
> something even more weird.... I dropped my cpu/nb voltage 1.2v risen the vcore to1.3250v temp dropped 2c I'm now at 61c prime95
> hope it helps...


Yeah those temps are way too high for that setup. At that clock with the H70 you should only be about 40Celsius during Prime95 100%
What is your CPU temp in the BIOS? Should be sitting around 24 Celsius. If it's any higher, you have a problem with the Cooler Seating.
If it's at that temperature, then your temp program is reading wrong.


----------



## zvonexp

One nice try on Windows XP SP3 32BIT, later on other OS, i will bench on everY OS,


----------



## zvonexp

Again nice Result !!!!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> Again nice Result !!!!


Yes those are very nice results for that frquency. I usually get that around 4.8Ghz or even 4.9Ghz sometimes.

May I ask what your settings are?


----------



## Kolovrat

I was able to play games like Crysis2 and BF3 at 5Ghz overclock but Cinebench was crushing all the time in no matter what, 4.7Ghz gives me this results.
Now I'm working on how to expand my cooling system to reach over 5Ghz speeds.


----------



## ShooterFX

Well this is my Cinebench test


----------



## thor2002ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah those temps are way too high for that setup. At that clock with the H70 you should only be about 40Celsius during Prime95 100%
> What is your CPU temp in the BIOS? Should be sitting around 24 Celsius. If it's any higher, you have a problem with the Cooler Seating.
> If it's at that temperature, then your temp program is reading wrong.


in bios I have 39-40c

will try to order a new thermal paste... any recommendations?


----------



## zvonexp

One more result


----------



## KarathKasun

I think pure HTT overclocking may prove to be more stable due to keeping all clock ratios in the chip closer to the designed ratios / specs. Im sure there are component ratios that are not user changeable. Bus clocking also ups these frequencies and helps maintain stability.


----------



## Erick




----------



## tw33k

Can't read your numbers. Need a better pic


----------



## KarathKasun

open the pic in a new tab by right clicking, 5+ Ghz.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Can't read your numbers. Need a better pic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> open the pic in a new tab by right clicking, 5+ Ghz.


It's 3215x1921, you need Eyefinity/Surround to properly view this image


----------



## Obakemono

http://investors.cray.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=98390&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1615561&highlight=

I think Cray needs to be added to the list. Found out where all those BD Optys are going they bought.

http://investors.cray.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=98390&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1629676&highlight=

Oh look, they are buying even more for this super computer.


----------



## ComputerRestore

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1458930/width/370/height/592[/IMG][/URL] I was able to play games like Crysis2 and BF3 at 5Ghz overclock but Cinebench was crushing all the time in no matter what, 4.7Ghz gives me this results.
Now I'm working on how to expand my cooling system to reach over 5Ghz speeds.[/quote]

You should really have a better cooler. You are experiencing the Thermal Breakdown of the CPU that I had as well. At 4.7Ghz you should be around the 7.6+ on Cinebench.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1458930/width/370/height/592[/IMG][/URL] I was able to play games like Crysis2 and BF3 at 5Ghz overclock but Cinebench was crushing all the time in no matter what, 4.7Ghz gives me this results.
> Now I'm working on how to expand my cooling system to reach over 5Ghz speeds.


You should really have a better cooler. You are experiencing the Thermal Breakdown of the CPU that I had as well. At 4.7Ghz you should be around the 7.6+ on Cinebench. [/quote]

My FX-4100 would run fine up to 60c. Over that it wouldnt get too much slower, it would just crash.

The slowdown on some chips (at higher temps) is probably bit errors in the cache being corrected by the ECC present in said cache. Since ECC is catching the errors it wont be unstable. But it will have to re-write the cache line, taking a few extra cycles.


----------



## DevilDriver

double post please delete


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> My FX-4100 would run fine up to 60c. Over that it wouldnt get too much slower, it would just crash.
> The slowdown on some chips (at higher temps) is probably bit errors in the cache being corrected by the ECC present in said cache. Since ECC is catching the errors it wont be unstable. But it will have to re-write the cache line, taking a few extra cycles.


The FX-4100 and 6100 have a higher temp than the FX-8xxx cpu's. 4100-6100 are good to 70* 8xxx are only 61* max temp


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> The FX-4100 and 6100 have a higher temp than the FX-8xxx cpu's. 4100-6100 are good to 70* 8xxx are only 61* max temp


This is the first time I have seen this. Can you show me where you seen this? Do they have it on AMD site?

Thanks.


----------



## KarathKasun

Check T. Case max in cpu-z. That is the recommended maximum chip temp, nothing about the chip is different, as the FX-4100 and FX-6100 are just FX-8150/8120's with defects in some cores.


----------



## bmgjet

Cant remember which site I saw it on but they said the max recommend core temps are.
61C 8 cores 81XX
68C 6 cores 61XX
70C 4 cores 41XX
Above that if thermal throttling is enabled it will start getting slower.

But personally I wouldnt want the core over 55C and try keep the socket temp below 62c.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> This is the first time I have seen this. Can you show me where you seen this? Do they have it on AMD site?
> Thanks.


AMD website. Pick a specific FX model number and "View Details", Not all of the CPUs have the max temp listed. 61C for 8150 and 70C for 6100. Note model 6200 listed without a part number... ????

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> AMD website. Pick a specific FX model number and "View Details", Not all of the CPUs have the max temp listed. 61C for 8150 and 70C for 6100. Note model 6200 listed without a part number... ????
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUResult.aspx


Thank you for that. Do you know if there is any recommended voltage limit for the Bulldozer?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thank you for that. Do you know if there is any recommended voltage limit for the Bulldozer?


1.425 volts and 55 degrees centigrade is T-Case Max

at Stock volts and 62 degrees centigrade is T-Case Max


----------



## Futan

Hey all. Got a 8120 for xmas and am wondering what's a good heat sink to get for it. I don't have low-profile RAM unfortunately so those huge bricks I can't use. :x


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futan*
> 
> Hey all. Got a 8120 for xmas and am wondering what's a good heat sink to get for it. I don't have low-profile RAM unfortunately so those huge bricks I can't use. :x


If you need some thing thats good and still quite small then one of those pre-built water kits like a antec 920 are really good value for money.
Should be able to take a 8120 up to 1.45v before temps start to become a problem (provided its not in a hot room)


----------



## tomclapton

Hey i have a question. I was messing with my nb freq and going from 2000 to 2200 i went from 4.32 to 4.61 in cinebench which seemed pretty good so i then went to 2400 (.5v increase to ~1.23v cause it blue screened at first) and my cinebench score only went up by .04 compared to the .29 i got from 2000 to 2200. is this normal or could there be something else holding me back now?

was also wondering if my scores seemed correct for my cpu? its a [email protected] and stock voltage(no aftermarket cooling yet) score is 4.65pts.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thank you for that. Do you know if there is any recommended voltage limit for the Bulldozer?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.425 volts and 55 degrees centigrade is T-Case Max
> 
> at Stock volts and 62 degrees centigrade is T-Case Max
Click to expand...

Where did you get that from? Bulldozer is dif from all previous AMD cpu's. max vcore for bulldozer is 1.55, and the max temp is dependant on model.

Thanks for posting that link AMD4ME. was looking for that last week and couldnt find it for another thread that some one was saying 61* max for all bulldozer's. +rep


----------



## stryk3r1215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> 1.425 volts and 55 degrees centigrade is T-Case Max
> at Stock volts and 62 degrees centigrade is T-Case Max


If those are the max voltages, how come I get higher on auto in BIOS?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclapton*
> 
> Hey i have a question. I was messing with my nb freq and going from 2000 to 2200 i went from 4.32 to 4.61 in cinebench which seemed pretty good so i then went to 2400 (.5v increase to ~1.23v cause it blue screened at first) and my cinebench score only went up by .04 compared to the .29 i got from 2000 to 2200. is this normal or could there be something else holding me back now?
> was also wondering if my scores seemed correct for my cpu? its a [email protected] and stock voltage(no aftermarket cooling yet) score is 4.65pts.


Stock NB is 2200mhz.


----------



## stryk3r1215

Ugh, how is this possible? He gets it to 4.6GHz with just 1.368vcore and I barely get 4.1GHz at about 1.476~1.488... #WhyMe?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Where did you get that from? Bulldozer is dif from all previous AMD cpu's. max vcore for bulldozer is 1.55, and the max temp is dependant on model.
> Thanks for posting that link AMD4ME. was looking for that last week and couldnt find it for another thread that some one was saying 61* max for all bulldozer's. +rep


I infer it from the K10h Desktop/Server Power and Thermal Guide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryk3r1215*
> 
> If those are the max voltages, how come I get higher on auto in BIOS?


Because, your CPU won't explode if this was 180nm-130nm your AMD CPU would explode in a nuclear explosion

AMD wants to be ultra safe....when doing T-Case Max but the T-Joint? Max(Before the interconnects and glue-stuff melts) is about 95-140 degrees centigrade, I wouldn't recommend going beyond 100 degrees though


----------



## tomclapton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Stock NB is 2200mhz.


hmm mine was set to auto and it had 2000 beside it. i then set it to x11 and it said 2200 and my score went up so im pretty it was 2000 by default. i had also just updated bios and restored optimized defaults so i hadn't messed with it before this. maybe i somehow changed it i dunno... dont think so though


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclapton*
> 
> hmm mine was set to auto and it had 2000 beside it. i then set it to x11 and it said 2200 and my score went up so im pretty it was 2000 by default. i had also just updated bios and restored optimized defaults so i hadn't messed with it before this. maybe i somehow changed it i dunno... dont think so though


Whats your HTlink since thats probably messed up as well, Its meant to be 2600 stock.


----------



## KarathKasun

to get HT link to 2600 you would have to oc the cpu-nb to 2600 as HTT is capped to the cpu-nb speed on any AM3+ board Ive seen. All lower end FX chips are 2000 cpu-nb stock.

5200 is the data transactions per unit of time, not clockspeed. Im not sure on how it is calculated though. I just remember my Phenom I having 3600-4800 or somesuch. I just think of it like DDR-1, DDR-2, and DDR-3.

DDR-1 is 2x per clock
DDR-2 is 4x per clock
DDR-3 is 8x per clock

Never seen any number correlating to the 5200 and other odd HTT MT/s numbers (in any BIOS) is what Im getting at, as all default to 2000 or 5x200.


----------



## djohny24

Here my scores on Cinebench and fritz chess



























Vantage:










3Dmark11:










Merry chrismas!


----------



## thor2002ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> in bios I have 39-40c
> will try to order a new thermal paste... any recommendations?


I have changed the thermal paste with mx-4 and now I have 40-41c prime95







yey

time for some more oc since I'm just at 1.33v with 4.2ghz


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> to get HT link to 2600 you would have to oc the cpu-nb to 2600 as HTT is capped to the cpu-nb speed on any AM3+ board Ive seen. All lower end FX chips are 2000 cpu-nb stock.
> 5200 is the data transactions per unit of time, not clockspeed. Im not sure on how it is calculated though. I just remember my Phenom I having 3600-4800 or somesuch. I just think of it like DDR-1, DDR-2, and DDR-3.
> *DDR-1 is 2x per clock
> DDR-2 is 4x per clock
> DDR-3 is 8x per clock*
> Never seen any number correlating to the 5200 and other odd HTT MT/s numbers (in any BIOS) is what Im getting at, as all default to 2000 or 5x200.


This is incorrect. All DDR RAM has 2 bits per clock cycle. The diff between DDR, DDR2 and DDR3 is basically voltage and frequency.


----------



## Kvjavs

So, my B55 has been acting up and I had to lock it back down to a dual core. Needless to say I'm not happy and want to upgrade my CPU to a chip with more dedicated cores.

I'm looking at the FX-4100 on Newegg, the one that comes with the $20 Gift Card... think it's worth it? Overclocking will be involved to a moderate extent.

I may fork over the extra $50 for the FX-6100 but since I will mainly be playing Battlefield 3 and SW:TOR and not doing Crossfire/SLI, I don't see the need for a beefier CPU.

Tight on cash so I don't wanna get the FX-8120 just yet.

Just gaming on this PC, nothing extra.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*
> 
> So, my B55 has been acting up and I had to lock it back down to a dual core. Needless to say I'm not happy and want to upgrade my CPU to a chip with more dedicated cores.
> 
> I'm looking at the FX-4100 on Newegg, the one that comes with the $20 Gift Card... think it's worth it? Overclocking will be involved to a moderate extent.
> 
> I may fork over the extra $50 for the FX-6100 but since I will mainly be playing Battlefield 3 and SW:TOR and not doing Crossfire/SLI, I don't see the need for a beefier CPU.
> 
> Tight on cash so I don't wanna get the FX-8120 just yet.
> 
> Just gaming on this PC, nothing extra.


So it's like paying $99 for the cpu, I think that is an awesome deal! use the $20 gift card to get a better after market cooler. Didnt see what you already have already sorry. I think that the 4100 will be a nice little gaming chip to hold you over. The 6200 should be out already but I am not seeing it. Probably not going to be ideal considering its most likely just a clock boost and another $20 or so...

Edit: ok your cpu cooler is not listed but you can either upgrade that as well or I suggest getting atleast 1600mhz CL8/9 RAM to pair with that 4100 if you decide to go that route. Its compatible with 1866 and you could clock it to 1900-2100 with some good RAM

also about the DDR misconception, Stands for Double Data Rate so DDR3 is same as DDR like AMD4ME said. Its just basically higher clocks/frequency and of course more voltages to reach said speeds.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> This is incorrect. All DDR RAM has 2 bits per clock cycle. The diff between DDR, DDR2 and DDR3 is basically voltage and frequency.


No DDR-2 and DDR-3 transfer more per clock as their buffers are deeper. Actual clockspeed for DDR-2 800 is 200Mhz and DDR-3 800 is 100Mhz.

*edit*
Was thinking of actual IC speed, memory chip speed is x4/x8 for DDR-2/3 respectively where IO bus is still x2.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR3_SDRAM


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> So it's like paying $99 for the cpu, I think that is an awesome deal! use the $20 gift card to get a better after market cooler. Didnt see what you already have already sorry. I think that the 4100 will be a nice little gaming chip to hold you over. The 6200 should be out already but I am not seeing it. Probably not going to be ideal considering its most likely just a clock boost and another $20 or so...
> Edit: ok your cpu cooler is not listed but you can either upgrade that as well or I suggest getting atleast 1600mhz CL8/9 RAM to pair with that 4100 if you decide to go that route. Its compatible with 1866 and you could clock it to 1900-2100 with some good RAM
> also about the DDR misconception, Stands for Double Data Rate so DDR3 is same as DDR like AMD4ME said. Its just basically higher clocks/frequency and of course more voltages to reach said speeds.


I'm using the Cooler Master GeminII S cooler right now, seems to get the job done. Also I don't think my motherboard likes RAM faster than 1333.

I'd be willing to hold onto the FX 4100 if it gets the job done, which it seems so far that it does. And since it can overclock well, good stuff!


----------



## dstoler

Well in thta case yes stick with your 1333mhz ram of course. Maybe bump it up to 1400+ area a little and see if you can get nice tight timings. As long as you get a 4.5ghz overclock or so on the 4100 I think you will have a nice gaming cpu. Of course if you get dual gpu's than the story might change but you dont seem like thats gonna be an issue.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> to get HT link to 2600 you would have to oc the cpu-nb to 2600 as HTT is capped to the cpu-nb speed on any AM3+ board Ive seen. All lower end FX chips are 2000 cpu-nb stock.
> 5200 is the data transactions per unit of time, not clockspeed. Im not sure on how it is calculated though. I just remember my Phenom I having 3600-4800 or somesuch. I just think of it like DDR-1, DDR-2, and DDR-3.
> DDR-1 is 2x per clock
> DDR-2 is 4x per clock
> DDR-3 is 8x per clock
> Never seen any number correlating to the 5200 and other odd HTT MT/s numbers (in any BIOS) is what Im getting at, as all default to 2000 or 5x200.


Anyone try overclocking the NB past 2200? Seems like my board/bios doesn't like anything over 2200. I did manage to increase it to 2300 and the Open GL score in cinebench increased but wasn't stable for long. It just might be what's holding back dual gpu setups. I can increase HT to 2700 but I'm not sure if it's taking effect because I don't notice much if any difference.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryk3r1215*
> 
> Ugh, how is this possible? He gets it to 4.6GHz with just 1.368vcore and I barely get 4.1GHz at about 1.476~1.488... #WhyMe?


The stock vcore varies widely with the fx chips. From what I have heard the best chips to get are the ones with stock voltage at 1.3-1.35v. If you can exchange it for another one. I did this with newegg twice so I could pick the best out of 3. Turned out the first chip I received was the best. Anyway, exchange it for another one if you can.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Anyone try overclocking the NB past 2200? Seems like my board/bios doesn't like anything over 2200. I did manage to increase it to 2300 and the Open GL score in cinebench increased but wasn't stable for long. It just might be what's holding back dual gpu setups. I can increase HT to 2700 but I'm not sure if it's taking effect because I don't notice much if any difference.


I have NB at 2500MHz and HT at 2750Mhz with fsb at 250Mhz.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> to get HT link to 2600 you would have to oc the cpu-nb to 2600 as HTT is capped to the cpu-nb speed on any AM3+ board Ive seen. All lower end FX chips are 2000 cpu-nb stock.
> 5200 is the data transactions per unit of time, not clockspeed. Im not sure on how it is calculated though. I just remember my Phenom I having 3600-4800 or somesuch. I just think of it like DDR-1, DDR-2, and DDR-3.
> DDR-1 is 2x per clock
> DDR-2 is 4x per clock
> DDR-3 is 8x per clock
> Never seen any number correlating to the 5200 and other odd HTT MT/s numbers (in any BIOS) is what Im getting at, as all default to 2000 or 5x200.


This is not true about HT link. Most 8-Core FX chips come with cpu/nb at 2200Mhz and HT link at 2700Mhz. When you overclock they both jump to 2200Mhz. I have my system clocked at 4.9GHz cpu, 2000Mhz RAM, 2500Mhz CPU/NB, 2750Mhz HT Link, 250Mhz FSB, x19.5 Multi.

Bulldozer is much different than Phenoms


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> This is not true about HT link. Most 8-Core FX chips come with cpu/nb at 2200Mhz and HT link at 2700Mhz. When you overclock they both jump to 2200Mhz. I have my system clocked at 4.9GHz cpu, 2000Mhz RAM, 2500Mhz CPU/NB, 2750Mhz HT Link, 250Mhz FSB, x19.5 Multi.
> Bulldozer is much different than Phenoms


Out of all the boards Ive used it always 2000 NB 2000(4000) HT link, even with chips that were supposed to have a higher HTT speed.

FX-4100 is advertised with a 5600mt HTT link, HTT is set at 2000 default, something doesnt match up.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> This is not true about HT link. Most 8-Core FX chips come with cpu/nb at 2200Mhz and HT link at 2700Mhz. When you overclock they both jump to 2200Mhz. I have my system clocked at 4.9GHz cpu, 2000Mhz RAM, 2500Mhz CPU/NB, 2750Mhz HT Link, 250Mhz FSB, x19.5 Multi.
> Bulldozer is much different than Phenoms


That is a sick base clock. Nice job!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Out of all the boards Ive used it always 2000 NB 2000(4000) HT link, even with chips that were supposed to have a higher HTT speed.
> FX-4100 is advertised with a 5600mt HTT link, HTT is set at 2000 default, something doesnt match up.


My NB is stock at 2200 and I'm pretty sure my HT was stock around 2600


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> FX-4100 is advertised with a 5600mt HTT link, HTT is set at 2000 default, something doesnt match up.


5600MT/s = 2800MHz HTT Link

but the actual max speed of the HTT Link is 3200MHz(6400MT/s) because they are 3.1 Hypertransport links

They don't match up because the motherboard manufacturers and AMD are sand bagging it because of TDP sky rockets(a.k.a temps go up faster with higher clocks in the logic areas)
(a.k.a Don't overclock AMD FX CPUs)

Also for the DDR subtopic

200MHz(Bus) x 1/2/4(DDR/DDR2/DDR3 frequency multipliers) x 2(Double Data Rate) then some other bits to get the stuff below

PC-3200/PC2-6400/PC3-12800

Are all 200MHz @ DDR speeds....but the frequency multipliers are all different...

DDR 400MHz = DDR2 800MHz = DDR3 1600MHz....

If CAS Latency is 2 for DDR, then to have the same speed you need 4 for DDR2, then for DDR3 you need 8


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> That is a sick base clock. Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NB is stock at 2200 and I'm pretty sure my HT was stock around 2600


Now that you mentioned it I do think its 2600MHz for the stock HT. I have heard of some people taking fsb up to 270Mhz but I have yet to see it. I personally have not tried to increase the fsb over 250MHz. I have noticed that in the above post that at 4.84GHz getting cinebench score of 7.92 but for me I am getting 7.77. I can easily hit 7.92 with 4.9Ghz clock but not lower. I am trying to see if I can fix this.


----------



## bmgjet

2500mhz nb is the sweet spot for 8 core FX chips, dont know about the lesser ones.
going from 2600ht to 2750ht made 1.8% performance increase but going any higher didn't make any difference and in some cases it was worse.

Iv tried all the way up to 300mhz fsb but 250mhz worked out the best.
And lastly going from 1866mhz ram to 2000mhz made it a little bit quicker.

I have my system clocked at 4.5GHz cpu, 2000Mhz RAM, 2500Mhz CPU/NB, 2750Mhz HT Link, 250Mhz FSB, x18 Multi @1.42v
But when it gets cooler out side or I buy better cooling it will go back to 5GHz cpu, 2000Mhz RAM, 2500Mhz CPU/NB, 2750Mhz HT Link, 250Mhz FSB, x20 Multi @ 1.48v (which tested prime stable for 4 hours) Which gets me 8.17-8.22 cinebench score.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

New cinebench score for my 8120...


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Here's another one...


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I am going to try to run cinebench with this. I think this is the first time Ive been able to boot up over 5.2GHz. I think its fairly stable. I'll let you know how it goes.
Trying something different with FSB.

CPU-Z Validation 5.217GHz


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Another one with voltage increase. 5.2+Ghz didn't work. This is 5.1GHz again. Cinebench score of 8.27


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Now that you mentioned it I do think its 2600MHz for the stock HT. I have heard of some people taking fsb up to 270Mhz but I have yet to see it. I personally have not tried to increase the fsb over 250MHz. I have noticed that in the above post that at 4.84GHz getting cinebench score of 7.92 but for me I am getting 7.77. I can easily hit 7.92 with 4.9Ghz clock but not lower. I am trying to see if I can fix this.


My initial overclock on my FX-6100 was with a fsb of 275x16 and I was stable.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Another one with voltage increase. 5.2+Ghz didn't work. This is 5.1GHz again. Cinebench score of 8.27










That's got to be the highest I have seen for an FX chip. Can you do some single core tests in cinebench? One at 4.6 ghz and one at 5.1 ghz? I'd like to see how well it scales for single core performance if possible..


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's got to be the highest I have seen for an FX chip. Can you do some single core tests in cinebench? One at 4.6 ghz and one at 5.1 ghz? I'd like to see how well it scales for single core performance if possible..


Yeah I can do that. I am having a little trouble getting it 100% stable. It is really close and I think its the ram. I got the voltage to 1.575v on the ram and I got all the CPU/NB, HT, NB voltages pretty high. That might be the problem. I am going to work with it and I'll get back to you.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

CPU-Z Validation for 8120 stable at 5.1GHz...

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## dstoler

I know phenomII's are completely different mike but when I put too much voltage or too little voltage on cpu nb, htt, and ram its not stable. Gotta find that happy median. Looking good tho bro and also looking forward to your results. Id like to see 275 or so cpu freq to get to 5.2 stable and see some enches with that

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Stable:

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Stable:
> CPU-Z Validation


FX-8130P?


----------



## ZEX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> FX-8130P?


Old CPU-Z Version


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX*
> 
> Old CPU-Z Version


Good catch. I did not notice that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Stable:
> CPU-Z Validation


Prime stable? or Benchmark stable? If it's prime, I want it.
Great work BTW. Get any cold weather yet? I think my RAM froze up when I was OCing outside.
the 0 to 70 Degrees Celsius operating temp is pretty accurate on my RAM I guess. It was -10


----------



## rrohbeck

My FX-8150 says its maximum core temp is 70C.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> I have changed the thermal paste with mx-4 and now I have 40-41c prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yey
> time for some more oc since I'm just at 1.33v with 4.2ghz


Glad you got that sorted out. Chip will perform way better now. 4.6Ghz is a nice clock for everyday usage. It's kinda borderline on the TDP between a bit more voltage, and way too much voltage needed.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX*
> 
> Old CPU-Z Version


This is from the cpu-z rog version that came with the board. I used an updated one for a couple of them. You'll see. It is a 8120 though.

I couldn't get stable above 260Mhz. Yes the above cpu-z validation is prime stable. I was able to do cinebench with fsb at 275MHz but not that good. I was able to overclock my ram to 2200MHz at 10-11-10-29 timings. That is in one of the validations. I have only did a little bit of testing. The first time I overclocked the fsb to 275MHz it messed up my bios and I had to reinstall it because it showed no boot option. I couldn't get back into windows so I had to reflash the bios. I am sure if I spent more time on the overclocking that I will be able to get better results. It takes time though especially when changing CPU/NB and HT clocks and voltages cause you have to go into bios each time. The best performance that I have seen so far is at 260MHz FSB, 5070MHz CPU, 19.5x Multi, 2080Mhz 9-10-9-27 RAM, 2600MHz CPU/NB, 2860MHz HT link. These settings are stable on prime.

Here are some of my results.

CPU-Z Validation (5.1GHz CPU, 275MHz FSB)
CPU-Z Validation (5.1GHz CPU, 275Mhz FSB)
RAM Overclocked from 1866Mhz to 2200Mhz. This is the highest I have had my ram overclocked and I barely had to touch the timings to get it. Didn't even try tightening them either. DRAM Voltage set to 1.575v


This one is stable:


Here are some other validations that I couldn't get stable. I am too iffy about setting vcore higher than 1.6v. I am not trying to burn out my chip

CPU-Z Validation (5.22GHz CPU, 260Mhz FSB)

I had another one at 5.21Ghz but its not working for some reason. FSB was set at 265MHz. I tried overclocking to around 5GHz with fsb at 265MHz but the amount of time I was working with it I couldn't get it stable. Maybe if I spent more time with it I could and I will eventually. Dont know if I'll be able to get to it today but I will keep you guys posted on the results. This is new to me too and the highest I have been able to stabalize the clocks. When I first got the board and chip I could barely get stable at 4.8Ghz but now that some time has gone by and bios updates and chip is broken in. I have been able to stabalize 5+Ghz. Once windows patch and more time passes and bios are fine tuned I should be able to get even a little higher hopefully and performance should be greater. To be honest with you though, this chip performs just the way I need it to at 4.2GHz. Anything higher than that for me is just a bonus.

I will continue to work on the overclocking and performance updates as much as possible and I will continue to keep you guys posted on the results. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.

Hope I could help and thanks for your help and your time.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R




----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R*


Thats pretty damn good for a gigabyte board. I have heard nothing but problems with bios with them boards. Nice score. Im gonna have to try to get that stable. That fsb at 260Mhz is the best performance for my chip too.

Bulldozer has beautiful scaling once you get it passed 5GHz.

I'll tell you guys what. Since the FX chip has been released I have seen nothing but performance improvements from day one. Every other day I see someone else with their fx chip getting some nice scores.

Do you have that one microsoft patch installed when you ran this cinebench benchmark???


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thats pretty damn good for a gigabyte board. I have heard nothing but problems with bios with them boards. Nice score. Im gonna have to try to get that stable. That fsb at 260Mhz is the best performance for my chip too.
> Bulldozer has beautiful scaling once you get it passed 5GHz.
> I'll tell you guys what. Since the FX chip has been released I have seen nothing but performance improvements from day one. Every other day I see someone else with their fx chip getting some nice scores.
> *Do you have that one microsoft patch installed when you ran this cinebench benchmark???*


Doubt it, otherwise his results would show 4c\8t


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Doubt it, otherwise his results would show 4c\8t


Thats true. Didn't even think about that.

Anyone else get cinebench scores over 8.20 with their fx chip?


----------



## bmgjet

Max iv gotten 8.22 on 5ghz. But normally averages between that and 8.17.

I really want to try higher since thats on 1.48V and iv seen you going up to 1.55v. Im guessing my chip should be able to get 5.1 - 5.2ghz with that voltage. Just my cooling wont handle it being that its summer here in NZ at the moment and iv only got a antec 620.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I was able to get these results...



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170422

I tried the 260Mhz x 20.0 Multi for 5.2Ghz and I was able to boot into windows but it is not stable. I just need more volts. It is close and if I would set the vcore voltage to 1.625v then it would be no problem. I dont think I am going to take that risk of frying my chip.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170422
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170441

I am going to install that premature windows patch and see if I can't get it stable with that.


----------



## bmgjet

It looks like your PSU isnt up to the job, The 12V line is dropping quite low. If it gets below 11.50v then its getting out of spec and weird errors will start to happen.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

My 12AV rail has always been like that. Could that mean that my psu is defective? Even at stock clocks it does that.


----------



## dstoler

Mike I have a screenshot that I saved of a guy(i think on here??) getting 8.84 in cine and his settings are 263x20.5 for 5.389ghz and voltage showing 1.536v. Thats a nice little jump, .60 points but also like 150 mhz higher. still scaling pretty linearly though. I truly believe that if amd can work some magic with power consumption and get their 32 nm process more mature than clock speeds are going to go way up. It's not out of the question to think of steam roller (after piledriver) to have 5ghz+ under turbo alone. Heck with that you should be pushing 6ghz on a decent overclock on water. But if they do those things and improve the ipc just 10-15% with OS fix and few more little tweaks here and there omg WATCH OUT! I chat with some friggin really smart enthusiast over at amdzone and they tell this theory with a little more detail than I just did but sounds reasonable and EXCITING! steam roller will be 6 modules I believe also so 12 cores or threads or whatever you wanna call it. Also if they can get CMT and SMT working together that will boost plenty.


----------



## bmgjet

Wernt the bulldozer range meant to start at 4ghz anyway and thats why they kept delaying the chip because they couldn't produce enough stock at the right quality with out to much power usage so they just clocked them down so they had something to release.


----------



## mav2000

Have the 95W 8120's reached retail yet?


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Wernt the bulldozer range meant to start at 4ghz anyway and thats why they kept delaying the chip because they couldn't produce enough stock at the right quality with out to much power usage so they just clocked them down so they had something to release.


That's pretty much what I heard too.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> That's pretty much what I heard too.


Would explain why at 4ghz they are half decent and at 4.5ghz+ they start to kick some a$$


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Wernt the bulldozer range meant to start at 4ghz anyway and thats why they kept delaying the chip because they couldn't produce enough stock at the right quality with out to much power usage so they just clocked them down so they had something to release.


They kept delaying do to problems with the fabrication process from both Llano's side and Zambezi's side

There is word around the street that Piledriver/Vishera will have a turbo-core at 4.5GHz for all cores meaning it might have a ~4.2GHz clock rate(Vishera will be the improved/fixed Zambezi)

Bulldozer is meant for a high clock design but basically in the opposite way of Pentium 4 instead of having a higher amount of a stages in the instruction pipeline instead it is going for a more efficient and balanced out way to max out ILP/DLP/TLP at high clocks with a reduction of power and heat via improved fabrication processes and design methodology of the Bulldozer Architecture Family(No over provisioning and no useless components)

Cedar Mill - 31 Stage Pipeline
Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge/Haswell - 14 Stage Pipeline
Bulldozer/Piledriver/Steamroller/Excavator - 15 Stage Pipeline


----------



## damric

Just pulled trigger on FX-4100. $120 and comes with free Xigmatek paste and $20 gift card. Can't wait to play with this thing (so bored with K10.5). Overclocking and benchmarks to come next week!


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> Just pulled trigger on FX-4100. $120 and comes with free Xigmatek paste and $20 gift card. Can't wait to play with this thing (so bored with K10.5). Overclocking and benchmarks to come next week!


awesome bro! Can't wait to see your results. When u get it, pm reflex99 and join the club. I'm not a BD owner as of yet but very soon! Just a huge AMD fan who likes learning as much as I can about them. If u need tips or tricks to OC ur 4100 let us know there are several people here to help ya out gladly! Have fun with that little chip and don't let the snobs get to ya. For $100 its a steal! Fun to overclock I hear and really scales nicely. Stock is gonne be high 3's in cinebench and overclocked is in high 4's low 5's I believe.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:


> Bulldozer/Piledriver/Steamroller/Excavator - 15 Stage Pipeline


Do you have any source for that? 15 seems a bit low given the IPC and clockspeeds it's capable of hitting... I would've thought it's closer to 20.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomfunk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldozer/Piledriver/Steamroller/Excavator - 15 Stage Pipeline
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any source for that? 15 seems a bit low given the IPC and clockspeeds it's capable of hitting... I would've thought it's closer to 20.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Mike Butler, Senior Fellow Design Engineer, AMD - The latest architectural advancements from both AMD and our competitors have incorporated advancements from deeper pipelines. The pipeline within our latest "Bulldozer" microarchitecture is approximately 25 percent deeper than that of the previous generation architectures. That deeper pipeline is a key technology advancement, providing record breaking frequencies and performance improvements.


http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/29/hardocp_readers_ask_amd_bulldozer_questions/2

*#9*

12 x 1.25 => 15

12 + 3(25% of 12(12/4 = 3)) = 15

K8/K10/K12 => 12 Stage Pipeline
K15 => 15 Stage Pipeline

Even then most applications for AMD don't use AVX or FMA4





You can tell 3dmark is using ICC because Pentium 4 EE = Athlon FX-55 = FX-8150
All 3 of them supports SSE3

FX-8150 should equal i7 3960X in this single core benchmark... or appear next to it by 33%(2000-2200 score for 3dmark 11) but it doesn't so FX-8150 isn't using AVX

Pentium 3/Core were both 10 Stage Pipelines I believe....Yet no one is complaining about Sandy Bridge's abysmally long 14 stage pipeline tongue.gif
10 -> 14 is bigger than 12 -> 15


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Butler, Senior Fellow Design Engineer, AMD - The latest architectural advancements from both AMD and our competitors have incorporated advancements from deeper pipelines. The pipeline within our latest "Bulldozer" microarchitecture is approximately 25 percent deeper than that of the previous generation architectures. That deeper pipeline is a key technology advancement, providing record breaking frequencies and performance improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/29/hardocp_readers_ask_amd_bulldozer_questions/2
> *#9*
> 12 x 1.25 => 15
> 12 + 3(25% of 12(12/4 = 3)) = 15
> 15 - 3 = 12
> Pentium 3/Core were both 10 Stage Pipelines I believe....Yet no one is complaining about Sandy Bridge's abysmally long 14 stage pipeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 -> 14 is bigger than 12 -> 15
Click to expand...

Approximately.

Core2 had a 14-stage pipeline, IIRC Core had something close to that as well and it would make sense since Core2 is an architectural evolution. Longer pipelines generally only come under fire if it means sacrificing performance (Core consistently outperformed Pentium3 even at the same clocks if memory serves me right, though it's been a while).

So the overall pretty low IPC of Bulldozers pretty much comes down to the front-end being unable to keep both cores busy and crappy cache?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomfunk*
> 
> So the overall pretty low IPC of Bulldozers pretty much comes down to the front-end being unable to keep both cores busy and crappy cache?


No it comes down pretty much Intel shooting out bentmarks....that prevent Bulldozer from using AVX with ICC

and a lot of people use ICC....

AVX no matter what the code(or CPU) will always show a speed up of 97%...unless it is a matrices which only shows up to 23%

Then you add the benefits of FMA3 and FMA4 Bulldozer/FX-8150 will mostly win by ~20% against the i7 2600K/2700K and the i7 3820

IPC didn't drop like a rock it skyrocketed from 100%(In comparison to Phenom II) to 400%(In comparison to Phenom II)

Phenom II -> A CPU that can be 4x faster than it -> FX(Bulldozer Familiy)
Phenom II -> A CPU that can be 2x faster than it -> i7 equivalent cores

These are theoretical numbers as said before if it is matrices you will only really see i7 being around 23% faster than Phenom II and Bulldozer being 30-40% faster than Phenom II(Matrices require FMA instructions to be calculated with High IPC)

FMA -> 2x (Multiply and Add happen in one instruction)
AVX -> 2x(Operation is 256bits large)

As shown in those Physics scores in my previous post...FX-55 is losing to both a 14 Stage Pipeline/15 Stage Pipeline/31 Stage Pipeline when it has a 12 Stage Pipeline...

Stages in the Pipeline doesn't not equal performance...

But knowing that the i7 3960X has AVX and ICC prevents other architectures from using AVX you can easily tell that 3 CPUs using SSE3 will all get the same clumped around performance meaning ISAs equal single threaded performance...meaning FX-8150 has more ISAs that means it has more instructions that can speed up different workloads meaning it is better than Pentium 4 and FX-55 yet it bunches around the same wall of performance...meaning the benchmark doesn't use AVX for Bulldozer meaning....that the i7 3960X having a high score means it is using ISAs that the FX-8150 can't use


----------



## bomfunk

How many apps use AVX though? Not enough to change the game I would wager, unless you're the type that compiles everything on their system (in which probably you'll most likely be using gcc).
Quote:


> IPC didn't drop like a rock it skyrocketed from 100%(In comparison to Phenom II) to 400%(In comparison to Phenom II)


wut

I mean I've heard good things about the potential performance when optimising and using the new instruction sets but 400% performance increase at the same clock speed?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomfunk*
> 
> How many apps use AVX though? Not enough to change the game I would wager, unless you're the type that compiles everything on their system (in which probably you'll most likely be using gcc).


Most benchmarks use AVX....Intel uses AVX to show how fast their CPUs are against AMD CPUs that use SSE3

Most Digital Media Applications Encoding/Decoding/Converting use AVX
Most Ray Tracing Applications use AVX
Most Video Games with Physics use AVX(Havok is Intel thus will use AVX)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomfunk*
> 
> I mean I've heard good things about the potential performance when optimising and using the new instruction sets but 400% performance increase at the same clock speed?


AVX deals with Floating Point 256bit instructions
XOP deals with Integer 256bit instructions
FMA deals with both and encompasses Multiply-Add Multiply-Subtract Divide-Add* Divide-Subtract* instructions

Bulldozer can have 2x more performance in both FP and Int with AVX and XOP
Bulldozer can also then have 2x more performance in FP and Int with FMA**
(There is a IMAC in Bulldozer that does Integer Fused Multiply-Adds/Subtracts)

You also don't need to code for AVX to use AVX if you use the latest Microsoft Compiler for C++ it will auto-vectorize AVX/XOP/FMA for you
(Windows 8s Visual Studio 2012 C++ Compiler ^ leading to the the topic all application that use .net 4.5 and Windows 8 will most likely be capable of AVX/XOP/FMA)***

You will only see 97% improvement with AVX/XOP @ 256bit and can see 2x the Multiply-add/Multiply-Subtract throughput which can lead to 2x more improvement

*Later versions might have this
**Int being 1.5x because there is only one Floating Point -> Integer Unit and one Integer FMAC
***Vistual Studio 2012 will also be able to vectorize for GPUs as well with C++ AMP(http://drdobbs.com/windows/231600761)


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:


> Most benchmarks use AVX....Intel uses AVX to show how fast their CPUs are against AMD CPUs that use SSE3


Most real-world apps don't. I was talking about performance in actual real-world applications.
Quote:


> AVX deals with Floating Point 256bit instructions
> XOP deals with Integer 256bit instructions
> FMA deals with both and encompasses Multiply-Add Multiply-Subtract Divide-Add* Divide-Subtract* instructions
> 
> Bulldozer can have 2x more performance in both FP and Int with AVX and XOP
> Bulldozer can also then have 2x more performance in FP and Int with FMA**
> (There is a IMAC in Bulldozer that does Integer Fused Multiply-Adds/Subtracts)


How does "can 200% in theory" in two different areas translate to 400% performance increase though? Wouldn't that only mean that you _can_, in theory, get at best twice the performance _if_ the application is optimised for _both_ FP and integer workloads on BD?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomfunk*
> 
> How does "can 200% in theory" in two different areas translate to 400% performance increase though? Wouldn't that only mean that you _can_, in theory, get at best twice the performance _if_ the application is optimised for _both_ FP and integer workloads on BD?


You get 2x in AVX/XOP then you add 2x from FMA

4x AVX/XOP + FMA(400% possible improvement(More accuracy then just a normal MAC if no speed up is seen))
2x AVX/XOP(200% possible improvement(97% speedup))
1x SSE3(No improvement)


----------



## bomfunk

Quote:


> You get 2x in AVX/XOP then you add 2x from FMA
> 
> 4x AVX/XOP + FMA(400% possible improvement(More accuracy then just a normal MAC))
> 2x AVX/XOP(200% possible improvement(97% speedup))
> 1x SSE3(No improvement)


Does it actually work like that?

Assuming it does, would it not only mean 400% performance _in theory_ in parts of the program that heavily utilise a combination of these?

It's just that while the new instructions are wonderful and all and I'm sure the potential is great, I haven't seen the 400% performance compared to PhII in any tests that I've come across.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomfunk*
> 
> Does it actually work like that?
> Assuming it does, would it not only mean 400% performance _in theory_ in parts of the program that heavily utilise a combination of these?
> It's just that while the new instructions are wonderful and all and I'm sure the potential is great, I haven't seen the 400% performance compared to PhII in any tests that I've come across.


4x increases aren't actually possible but if you can make a theoretical application that can exploit such you can probably see 400%

http://ht4u.net/reviews/2011/amd_bulldozer_fx_prozessoren/index17.php

There are other benchmarks but to actually see FMA4 you need to wait for Reviewers to use Sisoft Sandra 2012 instead of the 2011 SP5 which only has FMA3(Piledriver will show a huge increase....in Sisoft don't be surprised it isn't that huge but is an increase worth mentioning)

(You can tell FMA isn't used because Multimedia FP SP or DP doesn't double anywhere)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I was able to get these results...
> I tried the 260Mhz x 20.0 Multi for 5.2Ghz and I was able to boot into windows but it is not stable. I just need more volts. It is close and if I would set the vcore voltage to 1.625v then it would be no problem. I dont think I am going to take that risk of frying my chip.
> I am going to install that premature windows patch and see if I can't get it stable with that.


I think I may try my O.C. next using the FSB. Multi only takes way too much voltage. I needed 1.7v to get Benchmark Stable at 5.2Ghz. Although my Gigabyte board doesn't register OverVoltage until 1.775 (it changes to Orange, from normal color)

I tried a little while ago to do a FSB Overclock, and I did have trouble POSTing over 240FSB. I even manually set my NB to 2200 and HTT to 2600. (and my RAM)


----------



## dstoler

Computer Restore: Did you make sure ram timings were not too tight? Also what did you have vcore and other voltages? You should be able to get past 240 fsb but maybe your chip likes multi's better.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Computer Restore: Did you make sure ram timings were not too tight? Also what did you have vcore and other voltages? You should be able to get past 240 fsb but maybe your chip likes multi's better.
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I set my RAM to 1333mhz 9CLK. 1.5V. I left my NB and HTT voltages at stock, because I manually set them to their stock settings.
I'll have to play around with it a bit more. I should check my error messages when it BSOD's. One thing I'll have to check is that my PCI-e was set to auto. I'll have to set it at 100mhz, because the FSB increase is probably changing it, and could be causing the crash.

Is there anything else that gets changed by the FSB that'll I'll have to change the voltages for? Oh and yes, I am adjusting my CoreV. I can get this chip to 5.2Ghz using the Multi, but I am new to FSB Overclocking. (My old computer was a Phenom II X4 BE with a Crosshair IV)

I have done a lot of FSB O.C. on Intel chips. But that's usually just FSB+ CoreV+, RAM Multi decreased. Boot


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, I set my RAM to 1333mhz 9CLK. 1.5V. I left my NB and HTT voltages at stock, because I manually set them to their stock settings.
> I'll have to play around with it a bit more. I should check my error messages when it BSOD's. One thing I'll have to check is that my PCI-e was set to auto. I'll have to set it at 100mhz, because the FSB increase is probably changing it, and could be causing the crash.
> Is there anything else that gets changed by the FSB that'll I'll have to change the voltages for? Oh and yes, I am adjusting my CoreV. I can get this chip to 5.2Ghz using the Multi, but I am new to FSB Overclocking. (My old computer was a Phenom II X4 BE with a Crosshair IV)
> I have done a lot of FSB O.C. on Intel chips. But that's usually just FSB+ CoreV+, RAM Multi decreased. Boot


make sure that you have the ram speeds low to overclock. Then I would try leaving HT and NB at auto or maybe x10 for NB and x11 for HT. I usually get good results with these settings. I do have to increase voltage for almost everything with these settings.

CPU - x19.5 Multi - 5070MHz - 1.525v
FSB - 260MHz
CPU/NB - x10 Mullti - 2600MHz - 1.45v
HT Link - x11 Multi - 2860Mhz - 1.325v
NB - 1.275v
CPU VDDA - 2.65v
CPU LLC - Extreme (CHV v1003)
CPU/NB LLC - High
DRAM - 2080MHz - (9-10-9-27) - 1.575v
VRM Frequency - 500MHz
PCI-e Frequency - 105MHz (OCed GPU's)

Also,
CPU - x19.5 Multi - 4875Mhz - 1.525v
FSB - 250Mhz
CPU/NB - x10 Multi - 2500MHz - 1.4v
HT Link - x11 Multi - 2750Mhz - 1.275v
NB - 1.225v
CPU LLC - Ultra High
CPU/NB LLC - High
DRAM - 2000MHz - 1.525v (9-10-9-27)

Try these settings out and let me know how it works for you.

You said you took the voltage of your 8150 chip to 1.7v? What kind of cooling were you using? I have taken mine up to 1.6v but I am kinda of iffy about going any higher.

Hope I could help... Let us know how everything goes.

Thanks


----------



## bmgjet

New 3dmark 11 score with new gfx card.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2449501

P7617 3DMarks

At the limit of my PSU now tho so cant overclock cpu to 5ghz with 2X gfx cards.


----------



## damric

Anyone else running on a 890 board? I installed my 4100 today but I'm getting some erroneous looking temperatures in AOD, HW Monitor, and Core Temp. Says my idle is like 6 'C, and my 100% load is only 26'C. Also I noticed that Hyper Transport Link is 2600MHZ by default. Is that right? I may have to pester MSI about this...


----------



## bmgjet

Yes thats right for the HT.
Temps look about right if you have cool & quite and APM enabled with a decent cooler un-overclocked.


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yes thats right for the HT.
> Temps look about right if you have cool & quite and APM enabled with a decent cooler un-overclocked.


I do have very excellent air cooling, but...

How can my idle temps of 5 to 9'C be less than my ambient temps, which are about 20 to 22'C. My case temps are usually around 25'C or so.

I think the load temps of 26'C are possible, but I'm very skeptical. I'm going to be doing extensive overclocking and benching next week so I'd hate to be doing it blind. But maybe the load temps _are_ right, and it is simply very cool at stock with my good air cooling.

My BIOS does not have an APM option, perhaps because it is a 890FX.


----------



## AMD4ME

Sounds like the mobo needs a BIOS update. Most of the mobo makers are still sorting BIOS settings on the FX model CPUs. *Idle temps can't be lower than ambient* and no one's CPU actually operates at those temps.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I do have very excellent air cooling, but...
> How can my idle temps of 5 to 9'C be less than my ambient temps, which are about 20 to 22'C. My case temps are usually around 25'C or so.
> I think the load temps of 26'C are possible, but I'm very skeptical. I'm going to be doing extensive overclocking and benching next week so I'd hate to be doing it blind. But maybe the load temps _are_ right, and it is simply very cool at stock with my good air cooling.
> My BIOS does not have an APM option, perhaps because it is a 890FX.


This is normal for core temps. Most programs show this. The temps are not accurate until under load. AOD is horrible with this. The best thing I do for mine is use HW Monitor and use the socket temp more than the core temps. Everyone has had this problem. When at idle shows really low temps. These are not accurate at low temps like this. AOD is not accurate under load either. Use HW Monitor and use the core and socket temps. This is normal. You do want to make sure that you have updated bios but this is not the problem to your concern. This is nothing to worry about but like I said, for more accurate reading use HW Monitor. The temps become more accurate when underload. I have seen my core temps below 0C sometimes. All normal. Dont use AOD though. Temps are way off.


----------



## rrohbeck

Look up the definition of AMD core temp. It has little to do with actual temperatures. Basically it's the temperature from an on die sensor scaled such that the maximal chip temperature (process dependent) always maps to 70. That's a good thing since you don't have to wonder what the limit for your particular CPU (batch) is as the limit is always 70 on this scale, for any current AMD CPU.
Since maximum operating chip temperature is around 90C these days it'll read about 20C low, that's why it shows lower than ambient at idle.


----------



## 66racer

AMD has its internal sensor to be most accurate around 40c and up. That's why it reads odd at idle. Its normal and if I remember amd actually recommends coretemp


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Look up the definition of AMD core temp. It has little to do with actual temperatures. Basically it's the temperature from an on die sensor scaled such that the maximal chip temperature (process dependent) always maps to 70. That's a good thing since you don't have to wonder what the limit for your particular CPU (batch) is as the limit is always 70 on this scale, for any current AMD CPU.
> Since maximum operating chip temperature is around 90C these days it'll read about 20C low, that's why it shows lower than ambient at idle.


This information is incorrect. Yes AMD uses a scaler for temp. but the temps are correct and neither 70C not 90C is the max temp for all AMD CPUs as they vary considerably from 62C upwards depending on model. While some of the temp. monitoring software has not been updated for the FX CPUs, no CPU can operate at temps. below ambient with air cooling.


----------



## KarathKasun

Core-Temps on AMD cpus refer to a scale that is not Celsius. It just so happens that its value of 40 is really close to 40c.


----------



## AMD4ME

If the temp monitoring software uses the correct scaler then you get the correct temps in Celsius. If not you obviously get incorrect temps. This ain't rocket science, it's standard industry thermal measurement.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> ...make sure that you have the ram speeds low to overclock. Then I would try leaving HT and NB at auto or maybe x10 for NB and x11 for HT. I usually get good results with these settings. I do have to
> You said you took the voltage of your 8150 chip to 1.7v? What kind of cooling were you using? I have taken mine up to 1.6v but I am kinda of iffy about going any higher.
> Hope I could help... Let us know how everything goes.
> Thanks


Thanks Mike. Always great info. It turns out that my issue was because I left PCI-E on auto. with it manually set to 100mhz I can boot fine at 250FSB. The only time I took my CPU to 1.7v was when I was doing outside overclocking (Winter -10). I had the Multi to 25 and the FSB to 208 to get 5.2Ghz. I needed 1.7v to run Cinebench. I get way lower temps and Voltage using FSB as well. Thanks for the tips


----------



## ht_addict

Anyone stress with AIDA64 Stability Test? Is it any good? One Thing I have noticed is that if I stress the CPU/Cache and Memory running my FX8150 @ 4.8Ghz(16x300), all is fine. Stress the FPU and it freezes. Could the FPU be the weakest link to overclocking?

Vcore @ 1.524
CPU/NB @ 1.4v/
Ram @ 1.65v

CPU/CORE @ 47oC/39oC


----------



## reflex99

Anyone else get a BSOD with SR:3?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Anyone else get a BSOD with SR:3?


I do with any bios below F6 including F6b for my 990fxa-ud3.


----------



## reflex99

a beta bios fixed it for me too. Just wondering if it is a universal problem.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Butler, Senior Fellow Design Engineer, AMD - The latest architectural advancements from both AMD and our competitors have incorporated advancements from deeper pipelines. The pipeline within our latest "Bulldozer" microarchitecture is approximately 25 percent deeper than that of the previous generation architectures. That deeper pipeline is a key technology advancement, providing record breaking frequencies and performance improvements.
> 
> 
> 
> http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/29/hardocp_readers_ask_amd_bulldozer_questions/2
> *#9*
> 12 x 1.25 => 15
> 12 + 3(25% of 12(12/4 = 3)) = 15
> K8/K10/K12 => 12 Stage Pipeline
> K15 => 15 Stage Pipeline
> Even then most applications for AMD don't use AVX or FMA4
> You can tell 3dmark is using ICC because Pentium 4 EE = Athlon FX-55 = FX-8150
> All 3 of them supports SSE3
> FX-8150 should equal i7 3960X in this single core benchmark... or appear next to it by 33%(2000-2200 score for 3dmark 11) but it doesn't so FX-8150 isn't using AVX
> Pentium 3/Core were both 10 Stage Pipelines I believe....Yet no one is complaining about Sandy Bridge's abysmally long 14 stage pipeline tongue.gif
> 10 -> 14 is bigger than 12 -> 15
Click to expand...

sorry about quote thing but he right and wrong it's not SSE3 it's only SSE2 for what I've read.


----------



## damric

I had about thirty minutes this morning to fool around with clocks on my FX-4100 and run a few quick tests.

At stock I noticed my memory latency really sucks, with maxmem reporting over 90 compared to about 50compared to my phenom II. Some tweaking and I brought it down to 70, which is still unbelievably bad. Maybe BD likes RAM speed over latency...who knows.

On that note, I noticed that CPU-NB multiplier has a cap of 13, although I brought it up to 2700mhz with 1.28volts. I didn't notice nearly as much memory performance increase as I did on the K10.5. Any thoughts on this?

I did get much better maxmem scores when CPU frequency was pushed. I'm sitting at about 4600mhz now, trying to find my stable voltage which looks like it will be in the 1.4v range. Seem typical? Stressed temps at this setting are still quite low, just low thirties celcius. Seem normal for good air cooled 4100 or are my temp sensors borked?

So...this HT link of 2600MHZ. You guys keeping it there? Any point in rasing or lowering it?

My first impression is mixed. I was very giddy as I was booting up over 4400MHZ at 1.25v, but saddened by the memory latency thing. I'm hoping that further tests show that high frequencies can overcome any shortfalls. I have my own database of my past bechmarks (AM2, AM2+, AM3) to which I'll be comparing. I'm mostly interested in seeing how well it does in gaming performance compared to my past AMD chips (Athlon 64, 64x2, 9550, 7750, 550, B50, 955, 1090T).

Definitely fun to play with something new. Even better that it was only $120 and came with free thermal paste and a $20 gift card.

Anyone tried core unlocker? I couldn't boot when I enabled mine at stock, though I will play with this further in verious settings.


----------



## KarathKasun

FX is not unlockable at all.

Mid 1.4v range is about where many end up for 4.6ghz. Mine needs 1.48, but the only way to reliably get that voltage is to push it up to 1.5v (voltage will occasionally droop to 1.47 and cause glitches or crashes otherwise).

The latency issue is due to tradeoffs AMD made in the cache structure. It seems that they designed it with 4ghz as a minimum. I expect that the cache latencies will play a major part in the b3 stepping of the chip, along with a few other things.


----------



## damric

@KarathKasun, what temperatures are you seeing when you stress 4.8GHZ? You tried clocking higher? 1866 RAM seem any better than 1600 RAM for BD?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> FX is not unlockable at all.
> Mid 1.4v range is about where many end up for 4.6ghz. Mine needs 1.48, but the only way to reliably get that voltage is to push it up to 1.5v (voltage will occasionally droop to 1.47 and cause glitches or crashes otherwise).
> The latency issue is due to tradeoffs AMD made in the cache structure. It seems that they designed it with 4ghz as a minimum. I expect that the cache latencies will play a major part in the b3 stepping of the chip, along with a few other things.


What week was your Chip made? If you can remember...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> sorry about quote thing but he right and wrong it's not SSE3 it's only SSE2 for what I've read.


Everything older than SSE2 is emulated from Microcode...and the execution units for those instructions are also emulated

Bulldozer really shines @ AVX-128/AVX-256/FMA4


----------



## KarathKasun

I dont remember what week it was, I bought it 5 minutes after NewEgg dropped prices to $119 though.

Temps at 4.8ghz were horrible, 68c on the core temps, 75+ on the socket. Voltage needed for 4.8 was something like 1.64v. And this is with a relatively decent 120mm direct contact (heatpipes contacting CPU) HSF. The VRM's were hot enough it was kicking down to 1.4Ghz every 10-15 seconds in OCCT stress testing (no extra VRM cooling at the time). Ill have to try again when my Delta 120mm fan gets here, 250cfm of win!


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> I had about thirty minutes this morning to fool around with clocks on my FX-4100 and run a few quick tests.
> At stock I noticed my memory latency really sucks, with maxmem reporting over 90 compared to about 50compared to my phenom II. Some tweaking and I brought it down to 70, which is still unbelievably bad. Maybe BD likes RAM speed over latency...who knows.
> On that note, I noticed that CPU-NB multiplier has a cap of 13, although I brought it up to 2700mhz with 1.28volts. I didn't notice nearly as much memory performance increase as I did on the K10.5. Any thoughts on this?
> I did get much better maxmem scores when CPU frequency was pushed. I'm sitting at about 4600mhz now, trying to find my stable voltage which looks like it will be in the 1.4v range. Seem typical? Stressed temps at this setting are still quite low, just low thirties celcius. Seem normal for good air cooled 4100 or are my temp sensors borked?
> So...this HT link of 2600MHZ. You guys keeping it there? Any point in rasing or lowering it?
> My first impression is mixed. I was very giddy as I was booting up over 4400MHZ at 1.25v, but saddened by the memory latency thing. I'm hoping that further tests show that high frequencies can overcome any shortfalls. I have my own database of my past bechmarks (AM2, AM2+, AM3) to which I'll be comparing. I'm mostly interested in seeing how well it does in gaming performance compared to my past AMD chips (Athlon 64, 64x2, 9550, 7750, 550, B50, 955, 1090T).
> Definitely fun to play with something new. Even better that it was only $120 and came with free thermal paste and a $20 gift card.
> Anyone tried core unlocker? I couldn't boot when I enabled mine at stock, though I will play with this further in verious settings.


My temps only go up a few C under stress from 29-30c idle to about 35-36 stressed what timings u have on the ram cos those maxxmem scores seem pretty poor? heres mine on stock and best quick stable OC I got, like even on stock mine seems better than yours OCed

The OC is bumping up cpu and cpu/nb only with HT 2600

Too busy atm to try for more


----------



## Hawtoothpk

Please add me to Owners Club

Hawtoothpk - FX-8150 - ASUS Sabertooth 990FX
valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2177819
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## DevilDriver

Hmm I def need to tweak on things more. my mem scores are not good at all.
Has any one got Corsair Vengeance 1600 above that with out loosening the timings?


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> This information is incorrect. Yes AMD uses a scaler for temp. but the temps are correct and neither 70C not 90C is the max temp for all AMD CPUs as they vary considerably from 62C upwards depending on model. While some of the temp. monitoring software has not been updated for the FX CPUs, no CPU can operate at temps. below ambient with air cooling.


[Citation needed].

From http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/41256.pdf : "2.10.1 The Tctl Temperature Scale
Tctl is the processor temperature control value, used by the platform to control its cooling systems. Tctl is accessible through SB-TSI and F3xA4[CurTmp]. Tctl is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale measured in degrees. It does not represent an actual physical temperature like die or case temperature. Instead, it specifies the processor temperature relative to the point at which the system must supply the maximum cooling for the processor's specified maximum case temperature and maximum thermal power dissipation. It is defined as follows for all parts:
For Tctl = 0 to Tctl_max - 0.125: the temperature of the part is [Tctl_max - Tctl] degrees under the temperature for which maximum cooling is required"

This clearly states that the real die temperature is offset by some amount from core temp (Tctl), the value that is displayed by HW monitoring tools. Tctl_max=70 (see below.) "The temperature for which maximum cooling is required" is unknown but since Tctl reads in the low teens at idle with normal ambient temperatures, when the motherboard sensor reads 30-ish C, it can be inferred that the delta is around 20C. That is consistent with Intel's max temps in the 90s.
Further down, "The default value of the HTC temperature threshold (Tctl_max) is specified in the Power and Thermal Datasheet."

From that datasheet (http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/43375.pdf):
"2. Tctl Max (maximum control temperature) is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that can be used for system thermal management policies. Refer to the BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide (BKDG) for AMD Family 10h Processors, order# 31116."
and then it says "Tctl Max 70 oC" for every CPU in the table.

So, max core temp is *always* 70 for AMD CPUs. That value of 70 does not mean your CPU is about to melt, it's the temperature at which maximum cooling is requested, i.e. a normal operating temperature.

AMD has also stated that the family 15h temperature sensor is identical to family 10h so the above applies to Bulldozer as well as the earlier CPUs although the datasheets have not been updated for Bulldozer yet.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Hmm I def need to tweak on things more. my mem scores are not good at all.
> Has any one got Corsair Vengeance 1600 above that with out loosening the timings?


will it not retain the stock timings at those speeds?



whats consitered a good maxxmem score?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> will it not retain the stock timings at those speeds?
> 
> whats consitered a good maxxmem score?


Sadly no. I had to loosen timings to get it to load windows and be stable, but I've also read of some people having issues getting Vengeance to even run stock 1600 on AMD.
stock XMP-1600 is 800Mhz 9-9-9-24-41 2T
I've got them running 872.9Mhz 10-10-10-24-34 stable.

I'm not sure what is considered a good maxxmem score, but what I do know is this thing spanks the crap out of my old QX6700 in every thing I've tested, and I've been told a QX should be better than BD. I do not agree from personal use and testing.
here are the maxxmem scores from my QX6700


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> [Citation needed].
> From http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/41256.pdf : "2.10.1 The Tctl Temperature Scale
> Tctl is the processor temperature control value, used by the platform to control its cooling systems. Tctl is accessible through SB-TSI and F3xA4[CurTmp]. Tctl is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale measured in degrees. It does not represent an actual physical temperature like die or case temperature. Instead, it specifies the processor temperature relative to the point at which the system must supply the maximum cooling for the processor's specified maximum case temperature and maximum thermal power dissipation. It is defined as follows for all parts:
> For Tctl = 0 to Tctl_max - 0.125: the temperature of the part is [Tctl_max - Tctl] degrees under the temperature for which maximum cooling is required"
> This clearly states that the real die temperature is offset by some amount from core temp (Tctl), the value that is displayed by HW monitoring tools. Tctl_max=70 (see below.) "The temperature for which maximum cooling is required" is unknown but since Tctl reads in the low teens at idle with normal ambient temperatures, when the motherboard sensor reads 30-ish C, it can be inferred that the delta is around 20C. That is consistent with Intel's max temps in the 90s.
> Further down, "The default value of the HTC temperature threshold (Tctl_max) is specified in the Power and Thermal Datasheet."
> From that datasheet (http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/43375.pdf):
> "2. Tctl Max (maximum control temperature) is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that can be used for system thermal management policies. Refer to the BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide (BKDG) for AMD Family 10h Processors, order# 31116."
> and then it says "Tctl Max 70 oC" for every CPU in the table.
> So, max core temp is *always* 70 for AMD CPUs. That value of 70 does not mean your CPU is about to melt, it's the temperature at which maximum cooling is requested, i.e. a normal operating temperature.
> AMD has also stated that the family 15h temperature sensor is identical to family 10h so the above applies to Bulldozer as well as the earlier CPUs although the datasheets have not been updated for Bulldozer yet.


Thank you for proving my point that if the proper scaler is used, the temps. shown by software will be correct, as I stated.







This has been the case for many years. Standard industry practice.


----------



## damric

@moonmanas. Test was done with Gskill Snipers 2x4GB DDR3-1600 @8-9-8-24-32-1T (stock is 9-9-9...)

At same memory speed/timing, my Thuban scored much, much better, although nb was OC over 3GHZ compared to the 2.7ish of this BD.

I'm still trying to find my sweet spot with 100% stability, so things may improve. I'll have lots of time to play around with it over the next four days. My 2 hour prime blend passed, but my 8 hour failed, so I need to make some minor adjustments.

Currently at 4.5GHZ core and 2.6GHZ nb at 1.41v and 1.28v. During my prime blend, I never saw above 37'C with my fans at 50%. I couldn't believe it so I took of my side panel to feel my hyper 212+, and sure enough it was cool. I reckon I'll juice it some and see what I get. My Phenom II's were always limited by heat. This FX-4100 is amazingly cool so far, so I'll see how it handles 1.55v.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Hmm I def need to tweak on things more. my mem scores are not good at all.
> Has any one got Corsair Vengeance 1600 above that with out loosening the timings?


I'd say that's about where you should be.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks Mike. Always great info. It turns out that my issue was because I left PCI-E on auto. with it manually set to 100mhz I can boot fine at 250FSB. The only time I took my CPU to 1.7v was when I was doing outside overclocking (Winter -10). I had the Multi to 25 and the FSB to 208 to get 5.2Ghz. I needed 1.7v to run Cinebench. I get way lower temps and Voltage using FSB as well. Thanks for the tips


Really? 1.7v for 5.2ghz cinebench?

You sure thats right?

I can run cinebench at 5.2ghz with "just" 1.55v


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I was able to get my Corsair Dominator GT 1866 (9-10-9-27) 2 x 4GB Rams Stick up to 2200Mhz (10-11-10-29) with my 8120...


----------



## kzone75

If only I could get my newly bought Corsair XMS3 2x4GHz 2000MHz to run above 1033MHz... I get overclocking failure when I exit the BIOS.







Guess they don't like my motherboard, or the other way around.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> If only I could get my newly bought Corsair XMS3 2x4GHz 2000MHz to run above 1033MHz... I get overclocking failure when I exit the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they don't like my motherboard, or the other way around.


Not insulting you intelligence or anything but you are aware that 1033=2066mhz. Im sure you know but from your post I took it as you are thinking its way under the specs. But OTOH, what are the default timings for the 2000mhz in spd table on cpuz? if they are something like 10-10-10-28 try 10-11-10-30 or something (just example most likely not even close lol) and manually set the voltage to just above stock.

Edit: Mike, thats an awesome memory speed bro for your stock 1866 ram. When I quit sitting on my wallet and break down and buy an fx cpu (come on 8170) I might fork out some extra for 2133mhz cl9 ram. Maybe jsut for epeen but who cares. I dont game (bf3 occasionally) just like to overclock and tweak and bench etc... thats reason enough to spend the extra dough right?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Not insulting you intelligence or anything but you are aware that 1033=2066mhz. Im sure you know but from your post I took it as you are thinking its way under the specs. But OTOH, what are the default timings for the 2000mhz in spd table on cpuz? if they are something like 10-10-10-28 try 10-11-10-30 or something (just example most likely not even close lol) and manually set the voltage to just above stock.


Intelligence=>insulted.







DRAM frequency in CPU-Z showed 516.5 MHz. Timings for 2000MHz are 9-10-9-27. Voltage was set higher than stock. And I am not sure how high can go on the voltage.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> If only I could get my newly bought Corsair XMS3 2x4GHz 2000MHz to run above 1033MHz... I get overclocking failure when I exit the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they don't like my motherboard, or the other way around.


Are you using the ram divider settings in the bios or just overclocking the base clock?


----------



## kzone75

Tried both. It resets itself to 1033MHz right away when I reboot. The XMS3 4X2GHz 1600MHz runs perfectly fine though.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Tried both. It resets itself to 1033MHz right away when I reboot. The XMS3 4X2GHz 1600MHz runs perfectly fine though.


You should be able to get to 1866Mhz no problem. Even if your ram is rated lower than that you should be able to losen timings and set ram speed at 1866Mhz


----------



## KarathKasun

You may have to set every timing value by hand. I have to on most of my boards when the memory is XMP or uses out of spec bus speeds (esp when FSB overclocking).


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> [Citation needed].
> From http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/41256.pdf : "2.10.1 The Tctl Temperature Scale
> Tctl is the processor temperature control value, used by the platform to control its cooling systems. Tctl is accessible through SB-TSI and F3xA4[CurTmp]. Tctl is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale measured in degrees. It does not represent an actual physical temperature like die or case temperature. Instead, it specifies the processor temperature relative to the point at which the system must supply the maximum cooling for the processor's specified maximum case temperature and maximum thermal power dissipation. It is defined as follows for all parts:
> For Tctl = 0 to Tctl_max - 0.125: the temperature of the part is [Tctl_max - Tctl] degrees under the temperature for which maximum cooling is required"
> This clearly states that the real die temperature is offset by some amount from core temp (Tctl), the value that is displayed by HW monitoring tools. Tctl_max=70 (see below.) "The temperature for which maximum cooling is required" is unknown but since Tctl reads in the low teens at idle with normal ambient temperatures, when the motherboard sensor reads 30-ish C, it can be inferred that the delta is around 20C. That is consistent with Intel's max temps in the 90s.
> Further down, "The default value of the HTC temperature threshold (Tctl_max) is specified in the Power and Thermal Datasheet."
> From that datasheet (http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/43375.pdf):
> "2. Tctl Max (maximum control temperature) is a non-physical temperature on an arbitrary scale that can be used for system thermal management policies. Refer to the BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide (BKDG) for AMD Family 10h Processors, order# 31116."
> and then it says "Tctl Max 70 oC" for every CPU in the table.
> So, max core temp is *always* 70 for AMD CPUs. That value of 70 does not mean your CPU is about to melt, it's the temperature at which maximum cooling is requested, i.e. a normal operating temperature.
> AMD has also stated that the family 15h temperature sensor is identical to family 10h so the above applies to Bulldozer as well as the earlier CPUs although the datasheets have not been updated for Bulldozer yet.


Thanks for that. But why cant a software be written to take this "arbitrary scale" into accoutn and project the real temperatures that a user may want to see.

I think on an Intel chip, actual temps can be seen, rather than an arbitrary number that may or may not be your temps as you are using it.

Also when we say 70 degrees, does that mean that all temps are arbitrary till 70 degrees?


----------



## KarathKasun

Because the sensor reading is different in every chip, thus it is merely calibrated to 0 and 70 (min/max respectively). This is due to how the sensor operates and inconsistencies in silicon process tech. Therefore it is a non-real value on an arbitrary scale.

Im fairly certain nearly all silicon substrate thermocouples work like this.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I tried to increase the voltage on my 8120 to 1.6125v and it said there was an overvolt error and to press F1 to change settings. I know that I can disable the overvolt feature but will this do anything besides allow me to increase the voltage over 1.6v. I can set the voltage to 1.6v but not higher. I think the overvolt feature may allow the voltage to fluctuate more than what I am comfortable with. Does anyone know anything about this that can help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## KarathKasun

It seems like a "Disabling this feature will possibly push components beyond known safe parameters for 99% of people, proceed at your own risk." safeguard.

Make sure you put lots of cooling on your VRM's and CPU. The FX-4100 got crazy hot at 1.6v, I can only assume that the FX-81xx chips would be even more out of control thermally. My recommendation would be watercooling at the MINIMUM.


----------



## RedSunRises

Hey quick question, I seem to keep reading the even when people up the NB/CPU, it doesnt seem to add much in the way of performance like it used to with the phenoms... I remember I OC'd my 960T's NB to 3000mhz and that thing got way faster than at stock (maybe placebo?) but I am not sure if its the same for BD. Is just upping the cpu speed the most beneficial?


----------



## bmgjet

Upping the NB helps but just not much once you get over 2400-2500mhz it takes a lot more voltage for very small gains.
Also upping the HT a little bit helps as well but once you go over 2800mhz you see no gains and in some cases performance loss.


----------



## kzone75

Finally.. Cleared the BIOS a couple of times. Tried different timings and whatnot. A little cussing and very close to tears in between..







And hey, presto: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178929 The BIOS is not very good on this mobo..


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Upping the NB helps but just not much once you get over 2400-2500mhz it takes a lot more voltage for very small gains.
> Also upping the HT a little bit helps as well but once you go over 2800mhz you see no gains and in some cases performance loss.


It seems that everytime I try to OC the NB/CPU when I boot into windows, the scheme is like windows basic... is there a reason for this?


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Finally.. Cleared the BIOS a couple of times. Tried different timings and whatnot. A little cussing and very close to tears in between..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hey, presto: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178929 The BIOS is not very good on this mobo..


Congrats! It seems to be so much easier with the fx-4100, I got it to 4.5 stable with just the multi and a little voltage... the 8120 sounds a little bit more difficult


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> It seems that everytime I try to OC the NB/CPU when I boot into windows, the scheme is like windows basic... is there a reason for this?


Getting micro errors from not enough voltage or too much heat.


----------



## RedSunRises

Ok what is the max voltage for NB/CPU? I had it at 1.3v for 2400mhz and i would get that error...


----------



## KarathKasun

Windows 7 boots up to Basic UI every other boot for me.

Though I have been crashing out due to GFX instability lately, as I have a new card and Im fiddling with it to find a stable setting. kind of off topic, but I find the HD 6850 much harder to OC _*AND*_ stabilize than my unlocked GTX 465 (470).

Max for CPU-NB (theoretically) should be the same as the chip, though temps go up a bit with it much over 1.3v.


----------



## bmgjet

Im running 1.36v for cpu-nb and 1.24v nb for 2500mhz nb.
Mine never drops back to Basic UI.


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Sadly no. I had to loosen timings to get it to load windows and be stable, but I've also read of some people having issues getting Vengeance to even run stock 1600 on AMD.
> stock XMP-1600 is 800Mhz 9-9-9-24-41 2T
> I've got them running 872.9Mhz 10-10-10-24-34 stable.
> I'm not sure what is considered a good maxxmem score, but what I do know is this thing spanks the crap out of my old QX6700 in every thing I've tested, and I've been told a QX should be better than BD. I do not agree from personal use and testing.
> here are the maxxmem scores from my QX6700


Hi, new here! just built my new system with an AMD FX6100,
I'm also using Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2x4gb), not sure how my stats look?
Anything I can improve?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Thanks Mike. Always great info. It turns out that my issue was because I left PCI-E on auto. with it manually set to 100mhz I can boot fine at 250FSB. The only time I took my CPU to 1.7v was when I was doing outside overclocking (Winter -10). I had the Multi to 25 and the FSB to 208 to get 5.2Ghz. I needed 1.7v to run Cinebench. I get way lower temps and Voltage using FSB as well. Thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> Really? 1.7v for 5.2ghz cinebench?
> 
> You sure thats right?
> 
> I can run cinebench at 5.2ghz with "just" 1.55v
Click to expand...

Yep, true story. Setting Multi only is a voltage Hog on my FX.


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Hmm I def need to tweak on things more. my mem scores are not good at all.
> Has any one got Corsair Vengeance 1600 above that with out loosening the timings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say that's about where you should be.
Click to expand...

So latency takes a dump then?

My old Thuban score:



I'll try for looser timings and more frequency I guess.


----------



## axipher

I know on my Fatal1ty 990FX I have to set all timings manually.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> So latency takes a dump then?
> My old Thuban score:
> 
> I'll try for looser timings and more frequency I guess.


I ran the test twice, one in ganged and the other in unganged mode. Ganged mode gave the better overall score. Latency looks good??


----------



## ht_addict

Whats the highest stable FSB for the FX chips?


----------



## ebduncan

here is where i stand










note, there is a huge improvement in memory test speeds with the nb at 2.6ghz vs 2.3

[email protected] 2006mhz
Timing 9-10-9-27
unganged
north bridge 2579mhz

just started messing with the north bridge today, bit bored so doing some tweaking. Currently at 1.2 volts , cpu nb vid added an extra .050. Gonna shoot for the next level on the north bridge if possible.


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> [email protected] 2006mhz
> Timing 9-10-9-27
> .


Sorry to sound dumb but what are the settings I should be adjusting to change the memory timings?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> It seems that everytime I try to OC the NB/CPU when I boot into windows, the scheme is like windows basic... is there a reason for this?


My Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit does this too when I change the clock speed with AI Suite II.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Congrats! It seems to be so much easier with the fx-4100, I got it to 4.5 stable with just the multi and a little voltage... the 8120 sounds a little bit more difficult


I can hit 4.5Ghz with 1.375v on my 8120. It all depends on the chip you get. The FX chips vary in performance more than any other chip I have used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Ok what is the max voltage for NB/CPU? I had it at 1.3v for 2400mhz and i would get that error...


I have taken my CPU/NB voltage to 1.5v before. I have also heard that it can go as high as the vcore voltage as well. Older systems used to link the vcore and the cpu/nb voltage together to run the same.
I wouldn't take the cpu/nb voltage higher than what my cpu voltage is at that time. I dont think there is really any need to take it over 5 though.
I have found that the sweet spot for me is right around 1.425-1.45v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Whats the highest stable FSB for the FX chips?


I have gotten my 8120 stable at 275Mhz and Multiplyer at x18. I have to do some more testing but I believe that I have found the best performance for my chip to be right around the 260Mhz mark for the FSB.
I will let you know if I get any new results.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FK1983*
> 
> Sorry to sound dumb but what are the settings I should be adjusting to change the memory timings?


You have to go into the bios under the advanced menu. You should be able to find it under "DRAM Timings". I thought I had a SS of bios that showed it but I do not, sorry.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> My Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit does this too when I change the clock speed with AI Suite II.


So how did you fix this? sorry if thats a dumb question


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> My Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit does this too when I change the clock speed with AI Suite II.
> 
> 
> 
> So how did you fix this? sorry if thats a dumb question
Click to expand...

+1, I am having the same problems, Aero keeps getting disabled after every shut-down. If I restart though from within Windows, it normally fixes it.


----------



## pirates712

This is probably a very noob question, and I think I read the answer to this somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.

Specs:

FX-8150
Asus Crosshair V Formula
16 GB Corsair Vengeance
Rasa rs240 water cooling kit

I set my multiplier to 22 leaving all the voltages set to "auto" in the BIOS. Frequency is 4.4 GHz. The asus ai suite software says my cpu temp is 52 C under load, whereas core temp says it's 34 C. Since there is such a big discrepancy I was wondering if there is something wrong here, and which one I should go by.

Thanks!

Edit-
also, Idle temps are:
AI- 33 C
Core Temp -12 C

Ambient is 22 C (I understand how it is normal for it to read below ambient at idle))


----------



## pvt.joker

core temp under load is going to be more accurate than cpu temp.


----------



## KarathKasun

Coretemp will achieve parity at 40c, if you never hit 40c you have lots more room. The other temp is influenced by the VRM circuit (smaller heatsink next to the socket) as it is a physical sensor in the socket. Heat transfers through the pcb and makes it read hotter. A fan on the VRM's will make this sensor read much closer to coretemps.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Coretemp will achieve parity at 40c, if you never hit 40c you have lots more room. The other temp is influenced by the VRM circuit (smaller heatsink next to the socket) as it is a physical sensor in the socket. Heat transfers through the pcb and makes it read hotter. A fan on the VRM's will make this sensor read much closer to coretemps.


Also a fan on the back of the socket if you are able to helps too.


----------



## pirates712

Thanks you guys! Once I get the 200mm side fan for my Phantom those temps should go down


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> So latency takes a dump then?
> My old Thuban score:
> 
> I'll try for looser timings and more frequency I guess.


Hard to say without knowing what your NB clock is at on the FX. Also seems like you had tighter mem timings on the Thuban setup. If you want latency to decrease, then you need to work on tightening those timings. Increasing base clock will also help since it increases the mem frequency. That benchmark is more for mem than it is cpu. Use AIDA 64 if you want to benchmark latencies for cpu and mem all in one.


----------



## DevilDriver

well been tweaking on this thing abit.
Got my cpu/nb and HT both to 2610Mhz
cpu/nb took 1.275v, HT took 1.25v.
Brought my latency down to 59.1 in maxxmem, and in AIDA64 latency is 45.2

Also finally broke 10,000 in geekbench 2.2

To answer the FSB question and maybe we can get a list going, I was able to get my FX-6100 stable up to 275 FSB.
Also it seems to be above 4.5Ghz where I need to start putting voltage to my chip. I've had this thing run and bench at 4.2Ghz with 1.27 vcore


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> well been tweaking on this thing abit.
> Got my cpu/nb and HT both to 2610Mhz
> cpu/nb took 1.275v, HT took 1.25v.
> Brought my latency down to 59.1 in maxxmem, and in AIDA64 latency is 45.2
> Also finally broke 10,000 in geekbench 2.2
> To answer the FSB question and maybe we can get a list going, I was able to get my FX-6100 stable up to 275 FSB.
> Also it seems to be above 4.5Ghz where I need to start putting voltage to my chip. I've had this thing run and bench at 4.2Ghz with 1.27 vcore


It took me 1.38 to get my NB to 2400mhz, is this because I am only using the multiplier? would changing the FSB make it so I wouldnt have to use as much voltage?

EDIT: to answer my own question, yes, by changing my FSB I am able to lower the NB/CPU voltage to 1.3v. And my windows is working, awesome


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Thanks for that. But why cant a software be written to take this "arbitrary scale" into accoutn and project the real temperatures that a user may want to see.
> I think on an Intel chip, actual temps can be seen, rather than an arbitrary number that may or may not be your temps as you are using it.
> Also when we say 70 degrees, does that mean that all temps are arbitrary till 70 degrees?


No because both Intel and AMD consider the max operating temp for their process a trade secret. And I think it's no problem. Why do you want to know the absolute temperature? AMD says "70" on whatever scale is the maximum and Intel says "0" on their scale is max. Neither tells you the absolute temperature and any tool that pretends to display a "degrees C" temperature on an absolute scale is lying. When you get to the limit you crank your fans and pumps to the max and if you exceed it significantly you're running too hot.
Both Intel and AMD say that the temperature sensors get more inaccurate the lower they go because they're calibrated to be accurate at the high end. But both scales are supposed to be 1:1 near the limit, i.e. "69" means "1 degree C below the limit" on AMD and "-1" means "one degree C below the limit" on Intel.


----------



## DevilDriver

speaking of temps with these things. Has any one else noticed coretemp has a tjmax of 90° for them not 70° like previous AMD cpu's?


----------



## ebduncan

yes i have noticed.

i dunno about FX max temp, but if makes you feel any better i was cleaning my rad the other day. Plugged everything back in, and fired the computer up. Water pump had a air bubble, so no liquid was flowing through the water block. Got so Hot the computer turned itself off after about 10 seconds. Of coarse i turn it back on, it shuts right back off. I feed 12 volts to directly to the water pump and get liquid flowing again while tapping it to rid myself of that nasty air bubble.

The Cpu lived through 90c+


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I did a lot of testing with different fsb, cpu/nb, and ht link speeds. I did different cpu/nb and ht speeds for 200Mhz, 225Mhz, 250Mhz, 260Mhz, 275Mhz FSB speeds.

There is no considerable change in performance when altering these frequencies. I have a list of number I would like to post but I got to figure out the best way to do it since there are so many.

Also I am getting some really low temps right now and I have been able to to run cinebench at 5.25Ghz.

These are my temps right now at 4.2Ghz.



These are my temps at 5.2Ghz.



This is what I was able to get on cinebench at 5.25Ghz. Not stable though. Most I could get stable was 5.1Ghz.





I am really considering disabling the overvolt protection and increasing voltage to 1.65v and seeing how far I can take it.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> speaking of temps with these things. Has any one else noticed coretemp has a tjmax of 90° for them not 70° like previous AMD cpu's?


I'm pretty sure it's between 90 and 100C these days. Laptop CPUs run at those temps all the time due to their limited cooling. Yes you'd want a little more margin in a big desktop CPU that can burn more power but probably not much.


----------



## Erick

Mike you sure thats the minimum for 5.2ghz cinebench?

I can do that with 1.55v and LLC set to the second highest (high maybe)?


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> I am really considering disabling the overvolt protection and increasing voltage to 1.65v and seeing how far I can take it.


Bro, I dont wanna see nothing bad happen but I would SO LOVE if you could bring er up a notch! I mean what if these are "safe" up to 90C? What if AMD really don't want people to know that because of people pushing that envelope too much and all of the rma'd cpu's. What if you had 30 more degrees celsius on your fx cpu??? That's 86F more! Imagine what you could do and what clocks you could reach. Man be throwing 1.7V's on it for 5.8 ghz and destroying other cpu's out there.

*******PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE STATEMENTS ARE NOT OFFICIAL OR EVEN TESTED FOR THAT MATTER. DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME. UNLESS MONEY ISN'T AN OPTION AND YOU WANNA TEST THESE SETTINGS FOR THE BENEFIT OF OTHERS. *******

LOL, an 8120/50 at 5.8/6ghz would smoke ....... ah not gonna start a flame war. those certain people would be on it like flies on you know what!

Moral of the story Mike, do as you wish and i shall support you no matter the decision haha


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Bro, I dont wanna see nothing bad happen but I would SO LOVE if you could bring er up a notch! I mean what if these are "safe" up to 90C? What if AMD really don't want people to know that because of people pushing that envelope too much and all of the rma'd cpu's. What if you had 30 more degrees celsius on your fx cpu??? That's 86F more! Imagine what you could do and what clocks you could reach. Man be throwing 1.7V's on it for 5.8 ghz and destroying other cpu's out there.
> *******PLEASE NOTE THAT THESE STATEMENTS ARE NOT OFFICIAL OR EVEN TESTED FOR THAT MATTER. DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME. UNLESS MONEY ISN'T AN OPTION AND YOU WANNA TEST THESE SETTINGS FOR THE BENEFIT OF OTHERS. *******
> LOL, an 8120/50 at 5.8/6ghz would smoke ....... ah not gonna start a flame war. those certain people would be on it like flies on you know what!
> Moral of the story Mike, do as you wish and i shall support you no matter the decision haha


I know these chips vary but with mine, if it doesn't like temps, it won't let me go further regardless of voltage. I would guesstimate max safe temp to be 75c and not for extended periods of time. But the FX chips supposedly have a feature now that is similar to Intel's prochot which shuts down the system if temps get too high. I've taken mine up to 70c but it hasn't shut down, really don't want to test my chip's limits since it's all I have at the moment lol. I remember on Intel cpus, Nehalems anyway, the temp for prochot to engage was around 90c.


----------



## dstoler

Hey CP whats up man. Yea I was being vey over zealous in my post. Was not serious and I can imagine that there is just TOO big a wall there once you get in the 5ghz and up range. so temps arent a problem but other things are. I was looking at some phase change coolers with bulldozer on them and dudes have 5.8 to 6ghz. I wonder if they can run that 24/7 or atleast get some good benches from it. I jsut would like to see some game benchmarks at 6ghz with an fx and 4x7970 or something lol. EXTREME overclocking right there


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> speaking of temps with these things. Has any one else noticed coretemp has a tjmax of 90° for them not 70° like previous AMD cpu's?













Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Hey CP whats up man. Yea I was being vey over zealous in my post. Was not serious and I can imagine that there is just TOO big a wall there once you get in the 5ghz and up range. so temps arent a problem but other things are. I was looking at some phase change coolers with bulldozer on them and dudes have 5.8 to 6ghz. I wonder if they can run that 24/7 or atleast get some good benches from it. I jsut would like to see some game benchmarks at 6ghz with an fx and 4x7970 or something lol. EXTREME overclocking right there


What's goin on man. Phase change would be pretty extreme but I'm not sure if those people run 24/7 like that. Wish I could find my water cooling parts and take this thing past 5 ghz but I can't find them. So, I was doing some window shopping at frozenpc and wow water cooling has gotten very expensive these days. I saw some reservoirs priced at over $100! After being disappointed at the prices for a custom loop, I was just thinking of going with a Rasa kit since they are so cheap and changing out the water block in the kit for something better.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Hey CP whats up man. Yea I was being vey over zealous in my post. Was not serious and I can imagine that there is just TOO big a wall there once you get in the 5ghz and up range. so temps arent a problem but other things are. I was looking at some phase change coolers with bulldozer on them and dudes have 5.8 to 6ghz. I wonder if they can run that 24/7 or atleast get some good benches from it. I jsut would like to see some game benchmarks at 6ghz with an fx and 4x7970 or something lol. EXTREME overclocking right there


Phase change 24/7 = not fun.
Its noisy and uses as much power as a good gfx card, Also you have to watch out for condensation.
Good water cooling is a better choice for a desktop.


----------



## DevilDriver

Hey computerparts what version of coretemp are you using?
Maybe part of the difference between FX-81XX AND fx-6XXX AND 4XXX. I know the 8 series have a lower max temp.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Hey computerparts what version of coretemp are you using?
> Maybe part of the difference between FX-81XX AND fx-6XXX AND 4XXX. I know the 8 series have a lower max temp.


Version 1.0. I never thought about it but it does make sense that the 6100 and 4100 would have higher max temps.

Hey guys just ran across this on another forum.
Quote:


> The silicon and adhesives used in manufacturing these processors has a peak temperature rating of 97+ Celsius before any form of degradation will take place. The processor also has a thermal shut off safe guard in place that shuts the processor down at 90 Celsius.
> 
> The Cpu temperature is read form a sensor embedded within the socket of your motherboard causing about a 7-10 Celsius variance form the actual Cpu temperature, which may be what you are reading about on the net.
> 
> You can use an application called AMD overdrive, that will allow you to monitor your temperatures accurately.
> 
> As long as your core temperature has not exceeded the high side of the 60 degree mark for extended periods of time you should be ok. 62 degrees holds a generous safety net to begin with.
> 
> I hope I was able to answer your questions, If you have any more inquiries don't hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Alex Cromwell
> Senior Technology Director
> Advanced Micro Devices
> Fort Collins, Colorado
> 2950 East Harmony Road
> Suite 300
> Fort Collins, CO
> 80528-9558


----------



## damric

I finally broke 40'C load temps today. That's a 40'C maximum at 4.6GHZ core, 2.6GHZ NB @1.45v/1.28v during large FFTs. I was really beginning to think my temps were borked, but I just run that cool


----------



## InerTia*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2180726

Could have basically overclocked itself! Off to 4.5GHz...


----------



## ShooterFX

Well guys/ gals have fun with your Bulldozer's. Mine played nicely on my Sabertooth and was running it @ 4788 or something close with 1.425V. Never went over 52 degrees during gaming. I sold my setup so the rest have fun


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Version 1.0. I never thought about it but it does make sense that the 6100 and 4100 would have higher max temps.
> Hey guys just ran across this on another forum.


AMD overdrive and coretemp show the same temp for me so I guess the 90° tjmax on FX-6100 is correct.
The max my cores have ever been under synthetic load is low 50's and socket temp of 64°.

I know the amd spec sheet says 70° for 6100-4100, and 61° for 8 series. so is that socket temp?

They have given us to many temps for these dang things


----------



## Senorpie7

Has anybody successfully overclocked the FX 8150 up to 5.0 Ghz and booted into windows? If you have been close, what motherboard where you using and what did you have the bus and voltage set to?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senorpie7*
> 
> Has anybody successfully overclocked the FX 8150 up to 5.0 Ghz and booted into windows? If you have been close, what motherboard where you using and what did you have the bus and voltage set to?


I did no problem at 1.52 V, check the CPU-z validation in my Sig


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Has anybody successfully overclocked the FX 8150 up to 5.0 Ghz and booted into windows? If you have been close, what motherboard where you using and what did you have the bus and voltage set to?


I have gone to 5.1ghz and booted windows wouldn't run prime 95 stable would drop 2 cores, but would run cinebench 11.5 64bit just fine.

runs 5ghz stable at 1.50vcore, but its a powerplant i drop if off to 4.6ghz and drop the voltage to 1.375 for my daily clocks.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

As you can see hear that I am cinebench stable at 5.25Ghz. I was able to do this with 1.5625v vcore and extreme on LLC. The max temps did not go over 40C. I was getting some outstanding temps last night. The temps are not the problem for me. I am concerned about the volts.

Actually I think the temps played a big role in getting me to boot into windows and run cinebench at this clock. Before I tried these settings at 260Mhz X 20.0 = 5200Mhz with vcore at 1.6 and llc at ultra high and I could not get cinebench stable. Last night I could with lower voltage. I have to believe that this is due to the temps because that is the only thing that changed.

As you can see, the temps are not a problem for me. I have pushed 1.64v through my 8120 a couple times since I have had it but I am a little nervous to go any higher. In order to do that I have to disable the overvolt protection. This is the only thing I am concerned about.

Obviously this is the highest score I have been able to obtain in cinebench with this chip. It is still not a 100% stable yet either. I can get 5.1Ghz stable but not higher yet. If I could increase the voltage to 1.625v with LLC at ultra high then there should be no problem. Once I found out that I could now run cinebench at 5.2Ghz without it crashing I realized that the temps have a lot to do with it.

Just to let you guys know too that my chip usually crashes before the temps get too high. My socket temp has never been passed 62C. Temps are not the problem that I am having right now. I would like to take my chip to 5.5Ghz+ but in order to do that I would have to increase voltage a lot.

I realized that the colder your chip is the less voltage you need for higher clock speeds. I should be getting the same kind of temps tonight as well. I will try to increase my voltage above 1.6v but no higher than 1.65v. I will definitely be able to get 5.25Ghz stable on prime and maybe even higher depending on the temps.

As for the question above. There are many people who have 5.0+Ghz stable. My proof is in this post on a ASUS Crosshair V Formula mobo. I have also been able to get mine stable at 5.1Ghz running prime.

Let me know if you guys have any suggestions or concerns.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> AMD overdrive and coretemp show the same temp for me so I guess the 90° tjmax on FX-6100 is correct.
> The max my cores have ever been under synthetic load is low 50's and socket temp of 64°.
> I know the amd spec sheet says 70° for 6100-4100, and 61° for 8 series. so is that socket temp?
> They have given us to many temps for these dang things


Anybody who reports a physical chip temperature based on core temp is making things up. That's because AMD and Intel keep their max operating temperature a secret. That means that the offset between core temp and physical die temp is secret too.
All anybody can do is guess and that's what the coretemp authors do in the case of Intel (for AMD they just report the raw value.). Yes, it's probably 20-ish degrees. But it's futile to think about it. Who cares? Core temp tells you when you're running at the manufacturer's specified maximum temp, that's all you need to know.


----------



## axipher

Without cooling on the back of my socket behind the board and before I added VRM cooling, the chip would throttle itself back when the socket hit 70 at which point Coretemp was reporting 62.

After adding VRM cooling and a fan behind the socket, on the same settings as before I hit about 61 on the socket and 56 on the Coretemp.

Just some numbers for anyone who is interested.


----------



## DevilDriver

So have we figured out how far and with what voltages we can push these guy's on water/air?
I think I'm about as far as I can go right now, until we know more about what these cpu's can do on water/air. I'm at 4.7Ghz 261x18 with my 1600 mhz ram at 1746. cpu/nb and HT at 2618.(these values are what system runs at. little higher than set in uefi)

Here are all of my settings


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> So have we figured out how far and with what voltages we can push these guy's on water/air?
> I think I'm about as far as I can go right now, until we know more about what these cpu's can do on water/air. I'm at 4.7Ghz 261x18 with my 1600 mhz ram at 1746. cpu/nb and HT at 2618.(these values are what system runs at. little higher than set in uefi)


We know plenty about these chips so far. You should be able to take vcore up to 1.55v safely as long you watch temps. This has been done by many BD owners. There are tons of posts in this thread that show proof. If I were you I would read threw this thread and catch up on the BD talk. There are many useful things in this thread that should be known by every BD owner. Check it out. There are plenty of people taken there voltage to 1.6v too. I wouldn't go higher than that if I were you if you didn't want to fry your chip.

I have taken my 8120 to 1.64v. Anything over 1.6v on air or water, I dont recommend. I would talk to elgappo more about this seeing that he has burnt up one or two BD's.

I have been able to get mine stable at 260Mhz X 19.5 = 5070Mhz. This is the best performance for my chip. I have also ran cinebench at 260MHz X 20.0 = 5200MHz. I had to set voltage to 1.5625v with LLC at extreme.

Highest I set my 8120 to:

CPU - 1.64v
cpu/nb - 1.5v
nb - 1.3v (Once I set nb to 1.5v on accident, was fine, just gave me a warning)
ht - 1.325v


----------



## DevilDriver

^^^^ I've read the entire thread. been an FX owner since november. I'm not concerned with the CPU it's self per say. guess I should have been more specific.
I'm talking about the NB and HT and RAM. At this point I want to tweak every bit out of this thing I can.


----------



## Tweeky

I just love it


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> ^^^^ I've read the entire thread. been an FX owner since november. I'm not concerned with the CPU it's self per say. guess I should have been more specific.
> I'm talking about the NB and HT and RAM. At this point I want to tweak every bit out of this thing I can.


Oh okay yeah. I dont know what kind of ram you have but I have been able to overclock mine to 2200Mhz with FSB at 275Mhz and DRAM set at 1866Mhz. I have done tons of testing with different cpu/nb and ht link frequencies and neither show any considerable gains in performance. But there is a difference in stability. I have noticed that if you keep the cpu/nb within 2200-2900Mhz and the HT link within 2200-3000Mhz then your system should be pretty stable. I have tried max cpu/nb with max ht and min cpu/nb with min ht and max cpu/nb with min ht and min cpu/nb with max ht and everything in between with different fsb clocks at 200, 225, 250, 260, and 275Mhz. There is no considerable difference with any of them. I did notice when cpu/nb gets above 2800Mhz that the system becomes unstable. The ht didn't become unstable until about 3200Mhz but reallly there is not difference. I have found that the most stable best performance that I could get out of my system is this:

FSB - 260Mhz
Multi - 19.5
CPU - 5070Mhz
CPU/NB - 2600Mhz
HT Link - 2860Mhz
DRAM - 2080Mhz

Although I do like my ram running at 2200Mhz and I get a Windoes index score of 7.9 with memory but I do have to loosen timing up a little but with 2080 I do not. Also fsb and system becomes less stable at 275Mhz than at 260Mhz so thats why I keep settings above. Very stable system with these settings. I will post my results with different cpu/nb, fsb and ht clocks. There is a lot of stuff so it will take a little bit but I will get them up.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> I just love it


My GOD! As much as I love AMD and eventually getting an FX cpu, this was too funny. Please don't let SOPA take away our internetz!


----------



## bmgjet

mikezachlowe2004:
Here is something you could try to get some more out of your chip.
Since its stable at 5.1ghz settle for that but set turbo core back up so it overclocks only 4 of the cores to 5.4-5.5ghz or the best you can get. Since there are less cores running the voltage into them should be a lot more stable and youll be able to get away with less. Also youv got the bonus of less heat.


----------



## Balboa

I,m planning an FX build and will OC, wondering what volt's will be safe.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> I,m planning an FX build and will OC, wondering what volt's will be safe.


Read this thread from the beginning and you'll see a lot of variations based on personal experience. No one knows of an exact safe voltage for all FX options. At this stage with a new architecture CPU it's a matter of experimenting to find what is safe and reliable.


----------



## Kryton

I'm in guys.
Kryton - FX 4100 @ 4715MHz - Crosshair V - G.Skill Ripjaws @ 802MHz / CL8 11-8-27
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181852

Did this right after I opened the box and fired it up - More to come later.


----------



## zvonexp

How much is max safe voltage for FX 8120


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> How much is max safe voltage for FX 8120


What ever your cooling is good for so 1.4v good air cooler, 1.55v average water cooling,


----------



## computerparts

So who here is running BD on a Rasa kit and how does it do? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Oh okay yeah. I dont know what kind of ram you have but I have been able to overclock mine to 2200Mhz with FSB at 275Mhz and DRAM set at 1866Mhz. I have done tons of testing with different cpu/nb and ht link frequencies and neither show any considerable gains in performance. But there is a difference in stability. I have noticed that if you keep the cpu/nb within 2200-2900Mhz and the HT link within 2200-3000Mhz then your system should be pretty stable. I have tried max cpu/nb with max ht and min cpu/nb with min ht and max cpu/nb with min ht and min cpu/nb with max ht and everything in between with different fsb clocks at 200, 225, 250, 260, and 275Mhz. There is no considerable difference with any of them. I did notice when cpu/nb gets above 2800Mhz that the system becomes unstable. The ht didn't become unstable until about 3200Mhz but reallly there is not difference. I have found that the most stable best performance that I could get out of my system is this:
> FSB - 260Mhz
> Multi - 19.5
> CPU - 5070Mhz
> CPU/NB - 2600Mhz
> HT Link - 2860Mhz
> DRAM - 2080Mhz
> Although I do like my ram running at 2200Mhz and I get a Windoes index score of 7.9 with memory but I do have to loosen timing up a little but with 2080 I do not. Also fsb and system becomes less stable at 275Mhz than at 260Mhz so thats why I keep settings above. Very stable system with these settings. I will post my results with different cpu/nb, fsb and ht clocks. There is a lot of stuff so it will take a little bit but I will get them up.


humm, can you please post a prime95 Blend Screenshot with unless 3 hrs running?


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zvonexp*
> 
> How much is max safe voltage for FX 8120
> 
> 
> 
> What ever your cooling is good for so 1.4v good air cooler, 1.55v average water cooling,
Click to expand...

Actually you don't need as much as you'd think for one of these.
My testing has showed these chips are very efficient with voltage and the lower you can run it, the cooler the chip will run. I'd start off with 1.35v's as I did and take it from there while watching temps as you go. Each chip will be different so what worked for me may or may not work for you but the stated voltage is a good place to start.
Beware though of using too much voltage, those 8 core chips will run hotter than my quad does and that's why I suggest starting off with a lower voltage and working it from there.

Under load those chips could begin to have temp spikes like the Thubans do. Take it easy with the chip at first, you'll learn exactly what it needs to clock up without overdoing it.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R*
> 
> humm, can you please post a prime95 Blend Screenshot with unless 3 hrs running?


I dont run prime that long for stability. I run for about an hour. I can do that for you but it wont be till later tonight. I dont like to run prime that long cause there is nothing I do with my system that uses those kind of resources. Puts a lot of wear on the chip thats unnecessary. When testing stability I run prime for an hour at the most. Usually if you can make it through the first 10 min of prime without stopping or errror then systen is pretty stable. I have ran the settings above on prime for at least 45 min to confirm stability for me. I see no reason in putting that kind of stress on the chip for no reason. Thirty minutes of prime is stable enough for me.

Ill do this for you only if its a good reason. Otherwise, if its just cause you dont believe me then you'll just have to take my word for it. I'll only run prime when I have to. Like I said, there is nothing I use my system for that will cause that much stress on the cpu. 30 min on prime is stable for me. I see no point in running prime for 3 or 6 or 12 or 24 hours. I think that its just a waste of time and all it does is lower the life of your chip.

If you really need to see a screen shot then I'll run it for an hour at the most. I dont like putting that kind of stress on my chip for no reason.


----------



## AMD4ME

I don't think anyone has shown running P95 or other stress testing apps used to validate system stability, lowers the life of a CPU. In fact I rarely here of a CPU ever failing unless it's had extreme over-volting or over-temps for extended periods.

How long people run P95 or other apps is up to them. If you can't run P95 for 24 hours without errors then the system really isn't 100% stable. I fully understand that many people don't really care if their PC will run 24 hours error free, but that is the gold standard for good reason.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Yeah I understand that but really I dont usually ever leave my system running for a full day. I use it for several hours a day usually then I shut it down or put it to sleep and thats it. Also, I am changing the clock speeds all the time as well depending on what I am using it for too so everytime I do that the system has to restart anyway.

Personally running p95 for an hour is more than stable enough for me. Im not saying that it is going to be 100% stable but stable enough for me. Usually when I overclock high anyway, its only to play games or benchmarks or video editing sometimes. I really dont run my system all the time at super high clocks. I am running at 4.2Ghz now doing video editing. Personally, I really dont see that much of a difference when running at 4.4Ghz or 4.Ghz or 5Ghz so I only really clock that high to share my performance results with the OCN community.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I dont run prime that long for stability. I run for about an hour. I can do that for you but it wont be till later tonight. I dont like to run prime that long cause there is nothing I do with my system that uses those kind of resources. Puts a lot of wear on the chip thats unnecessary. When testing stability I run prime for an hour at the most. Usually if you can make it through the first 10 min of prime without stopping or errror then systen is pretty stable. I have ran the settings above on prime for at least 45 min to confirm stability for me. I see no reason in putting that kind of stress on the chip for no reason. Thirty minutes of prime is stable enough for me.
> Ill do this for you only if its a good reason. Otherwise, if its just cause you dont believe me then you'll just have to take my word for it. I'll only run prime when I have to. Like I said, there is nothing I use my system for that will cause that much stress on the cpu. 30 min on prime is stable for me. I see no point in running prime for 3 or 6 or 12 or 24 hours. I think that its just a waste of time and all it does is lower the life of your chip.
> If you really need to see a screen shot then I'll run it for an hour at the most. I dont like putting that kind of stress on my chip for no reason.


Heavy cinebench, video convertion, bf3, lots of applucation put a lot a load (+80%) in all the cores available. Transistores are made to be used... Anyway, I had several times passed prime for more than 3 hours and failed when I was playing a game like bc2 and bf3...10min it's a joke it doesn't garantee any stability cause it hasn't explored all the possible combination of loads and possible calculations.

I can say to you that a "stable" computer should run unless 12hrs of prime and 2hr of linx cause linx can get CPU erros pretty quick, while prime blend is good for IMC and memory while still stressing some cpu..

3hrs of prime is the minimum recommended run to check for a reasonable stability in cpu and a good stability fot imc/ram cause it runs most of the most stress patterns for imc and ram.

3 hr of prime blend + 2hrs of linx is recommended for a sormal user,gamer that want a stable computer for average daily loads. I do prefer a really reliable PC so I run it for 12hrs and 2x of linx.

Ram and NB can be very tricky, believe me.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I dont run prime that long for stability. I run for about an hour. I can do that for you but it wont be till later tonight. I dont like to run prime that long cause there is nothing I do with my system that uses those kind of resources. Puts a lot of wear on the chip thats unnecessary. When testing stability I run prime for an hour at the most. Usually if you can make it through the first 10 min of prime without stopping or errror then systen is pretty stable. I have ran the settings above on prime for at least 45 min to confirm stability for me. I see no reason in putting that kind of stress on the chip for no reason. Thirty minutes of prime is stable enough for me.
> Ill do this for you only if its a good reason. Otherwise, if its just cause you dont believe me then you'll just have to take my word for it. I'll only run prime when I have to. Like I said, there is nothing I use my system for that will cause that much stress on the cpu. 30 min on prime is stable for me. I see no point in running prime for 3 or 6 or 12 or 24 hours. I think that its just a waste of time and all it does is lower the life of your chip.
> If you really need to see a screen shot then I'll run it for an hour at the most. I dont like putting that kind of stress on my chip for no reason.


I'm with you. I never did see the point in running prime for hours at a time. Heck, I consider mine stable if I pass cinebench and sandra. I have my pc on for practically the entire day. I never run anything for daily tasks that stresses all of the cpu cores 100% so it's pointless for me. As long as I can get through my daily tasks and gaming for a couple hours without a bsod, then it's stable enough for me. I really think some people go too far with the prime stability thing. If your setup is stable enough for what you do, then that's all that should matter IMO.


----------



## ebduncan

i find intel burn test to be better than prime 95.

I've had system be prime 95 stable, and not intel burn test. I would never run prime 95 now for 24 hours. We talking about wasting tons of electric, and making my computer room uncomfortable (temp wise)

I do run tasks which will stress the cpu 100%, many video stuff, but my system needs to be rock stable. When overclocking i will find its peak, then back it off some to ensure stability.

if it passes intel burn test, great, if not, i will use prime 95 for an hour, if that passes then my system is stable enough for daily use.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i find intel burn test to be better than prime 95.
> I've had system be prime 95 stable, and not intel burn test. I would never run prime 95 now for 24 hours. We talking about wasting tons of electric, and making my computer room uncomfortable (temp wise)
> I do run tasks which will stress the cpu 100%, many video stuff, but my system needs to be rock stable. When overclocking i will find its peak, then back it off some to ensure stability.
> if it passes intel burn test, great, if not, i will use prime 95 for an hour, if that passes then my system is stable enough for daily use.


Thats the oppsite to me,
Can pass hours of IBT/Linpack to have it fail with in 1min of prime.

Linpack/IBT arnt very good on FX chips since those programes stress the FPU which the Bulldozer has shared between 2 cores so your only putting half the load on it compared to prime.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Thats the oppsite to me,
> Can pass hours of IBT/Linpack to have it fail with in 1min of prime.
> Linpack/IBT arnt very good on FX chips since those programes stress the FPU which the Bulldozer has shared between 2 cores so your only putting half the load on it compared to prime.


Have to agree. IBT does not fully stress these cpu's. I get about 10° hotter running prime95 than ibt


----------



## axipher

Folding is my stress testing. I`ve had my CPU pass P95, IBT, 3DM11, CB11.5, but fall flat its face and crash 30 minutes into folding.


----------



## InerTia*

This thing overclocks like a dream <3 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183439


----------



## mikezachlowe2004




----------



## computerparts

Thanks for sharing your settings Mike. I'm sure some people out there may find this helpful. I knew I should have gone with a CH V mobo.


----------



## DevilDriver

Mike looks like the CH V has some switching frequencys that the sabertooth doesnt have, but unless I'm just missing some thing the sabertooth actually has more voltages to manualy adjust.
Looks like every thing is there just arranged a bit differently.


----------



## mironccr345

Very helpful tips in this thread. I have a FX8120 that's been sitting in my desk for over a month, and I'm dying to install it and overclock! I'm building a rig for a friend who has the FX8150. I did a quick overclock to 4.2GHz and stable. That's with only raising the multiplier by 21x200 and disabling turbo feature. I can't wait to do more tweaking and see how high I can get the 8150 too!


----------



## Cannon19932006

Cannon19932006 - fx6100 - Asrock 970 extreme 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2184736
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Mike looks like the CH V has some switching frequencys that the sabertooth doesnt have, but unless I'm just missing some thing the sabertooth actually has more voltages to manualy adjust.
> Looks like every thing is there just arranged a bit differently.


Just to let you know if you disable the cpu over-current protection you will be able to overclock much higher. If you set all the settings to auto in the digi+vrm menu, it will allow for much higher overclock. When you set to auto, you will see when you overclock that it automatically sets cpu over-current protection to disabled. It took my like a month and a half to figure this out. Once I did I was able to overclock past 5.0Ghz.

Also you dont need extreme LLC for cpu or cpu/nb. It is much safer to set to ultra high for cpu and high for cpu/nb because it over volts your cpu an cpu/nb too much. If you set voltage to 1.525v for cpu with extreme llc you will see that it will increase vcore to 1.6v or more under full load. I dont know about you but this is too much for my liking.

Also if you increase vrm frequency, you gain more stability. I usually keep it around 480-520Mhz.

Also, if you are having problems with stability with the cpu then try to increase VDDA voltage to like 2.6-2.65v. This will help a little with that.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I did a lot of testing with different fsb, cpu/nb, and ht link speeds. I did different cpu/nb and ht speeds for 200Mhz, 225Mhz, 250Mhz, 260Mhz, 275Mhz FSB speeds.I am really considering disabling the overvolt protection and increasing voltage to 1.65v and seeing how far I can take it.


Hi Mike. I was looking at this post of yours. Your Cinebench score is a little low at this Frequency. I have a feeling you are sitting at the thermal barrier for your chip. Despite what your temperatures are saying, I'd say there is an issue. You will probably never get over 5.1Ghz stable without a custom water cooling on that chip. Not with the voltage you will have to put through it.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hi Mike. I was looking at this post of yours. Your Cinebench score is a little low at this Frequency. I have a feeling you are sitting at the thermal barrier for your chip. Despite what your temperatures are saying, I'd say there is an issue. You will probably never get over 5.1Ghz stable without a custom water cooling on that chip. Not with the voltage you will have to put through it.


You are right. I know I wont be able to get over 5.1Ghz stable unless the windows patch relieves a lot of stress on the cpu or asus comes out with a revolutionary bios update. I would like to be able to do some more upgrades to the system but it looks like I might have to sell it now.

My sister totaled my car and I could really use the money right now.

If anyone is looking for a system like mine or knows someone that is, make me an offer. I hate to do this cause of the time and effort I put into it and I love it but I might have to do it. Actually its looking like I will have to do it.


----------



## bmgjet

Dont you have car insurance?
Gutted news tho.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Dont you have car insurance?
> Gutted news tho.


Liability sure, it was my sisters fault though. She dont have the money to buy me a new car. Im basically screwed.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Liability sure, it was my sisters fault though. She dont have the money to buy me a new car. Im basically screwed.


Just tell the insurance she was driving to run an errand for you....

I have liability also (well uninsured motorist only option i added since im in cali







lol) and I called my insurance company prior to lending my car to my brother and they said the driver would be covered while using my car. They said if he is driving for his purpose he is covered under basic liability only, if he is doing a favor for me, basically I cant drive or he is running an errand for me he is covered under my exact policy.

edit: I have mercury insurance btw. Im sure they arent the only ones with that plan


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Just tell the insurance she was driving to run an errand for you....
> I have liability also (well uninsured motorist only option i added since im in cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol) and I called my insurance company prior to lending my car to my brother and they said the driver would be covered while using my car. They said if he is driving for his purpose he is covered under basic liability only, if he is doing a favor for me, basically I cant drive or he is running an errand for me he is covered under my exact policy.
> edit: I have mercury insurance btw. Im sure they arent the only ones with that plan


Yeah but if the accident is her fault then my insurance only pays for the other persons damages. Thats what liability is. Now if it was the other persons fault then their insurance would be buying me a new car. That is not the case here. My sister was at fault and with liablity this only covers the other person's car.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I just got this email from HP. Let me know what you think about the 8100 system they have for sale.

Also, it has 8100 which they are saying is 2.8Ghz.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/computer_can_series.do;HHOJSID=pCGGPLBGmknMJmGdypcQLy1FXbv6m9cbJZV2PhhQwks1k2ZmMHv3!790769946?storeName=computer_store&category=desktops&a1=Category&v1=High+performance&series_name=h8z_series&jumpid=in_R329_prodexp/hhoslp/psg/desktops/High_performance/h8z_series

I like how people say that I am ripping people off for putting my system on ebay for $2000. Then I see stuff like this.
For my system I am far from ripping people off. This is how the world works everywhere.

If you ask me, companies like this are ripping people off for a lot more than me having a little fun and listing my system for $2000


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

This is as close as I could get to the system I have with what they had to offer.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/cto.do#

$1,729.99

and it barely has half of what my system has.

I wish I had a company like HP. They are makin a killing.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> This is as close as I could get to the system I have with what they had to offer.
> 
> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/cto.do#
> 
> $1,729.99
> 
> and it barely has half of what my system has.
> 
> I wish I had a company like HP. They are makin a killing.


LOL Mike good find. Thats hilarious bro! Its just crazy what you can build for MUCH less than the big boys. I can not believe it man. Makes me really wanna build some unlocked Llano builds for $300 and sell for $450-$500 at the local flea market and craigslist. Set it up on my big screen tv and play BF3 or something to show it off. I think people would buy it if they buy this junk from HP. I cant believe I was so naive back in 2005 wehen I paid big bucks for my HP that was "pimping" a Pentium D 3ghz lmao! I really really got ripped off and eventually overclocked the cpu to 3.9ghz on factory generic motherboard and folded on it until it pretty much fried haha. (flashed the bios to a non oem board that was pretty much same thing to allow changing the fsb)

you and I have been neck and neck with # of posts for a while.







cant....Let.....Mike.....Catch....meeeee!!


----------



## Neroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Very helpful tips in this thread. I have a FX8120 that's been sitting in my desk for over a month, and I'm dying to install it and overclock! I'm building a rig for a friend who has the FX8150. I did a quick overclock to 4.2GHz and stable. That's with only raising the multiplier by 21x200 and disabling turbo feature. I can't wait to do more tweaking and see how high I can get the 8150 too!


Did you stress test that at all? [email protected] is impressive. My 8120 just freezes as soon as prime starts at that frequency&voltage. Makes me think the 8150s are definitely better binned.

edit: Even at 4GHz I get 2 workers failing at 1.3v haha

edit2: Is 1.3v actually the stock 8150 voltage?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Yeah but if the accident is her fault then my insurance only pays for the other persons damages. Thats what liability is. Now if it was the other persons fault then their insurance would be buying me a new car. That is not the case here. My sister was at fault and with liablity this only covers the other person's car.


Yeah, I just assumed it wasnt her fault lol. My brother was hit while in my car and guess I didnt stop and think past that lol


----------



## jayflores

whenever i run ibt, p95, occt, all the cores are stepping down in frequency; do any of you guys experienced this with 8150 + gigabyte990fx-ud5?

thanks!


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh*
> 
> Did you stress test that at all? [email protected] is impressive. My 8120 just freezes as soon as prime starts at that frequency&voltage. Makes me think the 8150s are definitely better binned.
> edit: Even at 4GHz I get 2 workers failing at 1.3v haha
> edit2: Is 1.3v actually the stock 8150 voltage?


1.3v is one of the stock voltages.
Also Iv seen 1.28v, 1.26v


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> whenever i run ibt, p95, occt, all the cores are stepping down in frequency; do any of you guys experienced this with 8150 + gigabyte990fx-ud5?
> thanks!


Turn APM off.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> whenever i run ibt, p95, occt, all the cores are stepping down in frequency; do any of you guys experienced this with 8150 + gigabyte990fx-ud5?
> thanks!


I used to have this maddening problem with my old 8150 + fala1ty 990fx. Turned down apm, c-states, everything... problem continued... Then I installed some preview BIOS that fixed it. Ended up switching to the asus CHV and never had the problem again.

Well, that was my experience. Try the power saving options in BIOS. If that does not solve your problem, I suggest looking for bios update...

Good Luck!


----------



## DUKE546

This has probably been asked 1000 times but I'm looking for direction in overclocking the fx 8120 with my sabortooth mobo, it's hard searching through all the threads on the site I don't know what's current or what's right for me so some guidence or links would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> whenever i run ibt, p95, occt, all the cores are stepping down in frequency; do any of you guys experienced this with 8150 + gigabyte990fx-ud5?
> thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUKE546*
> 
> This has probably been asked 1000 times but I'm looking for direction in overclocking the fx 8120 with my sabortooth mobo, it's hard searching through all the threads on the site I don't know what's current or what's right for me so some guidence or links would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Turn all the cpu power saving features (C1, C1E, C6, CC6, APM, Cool n' Quiet, etc.) and there should be no stepping or throttle on the cpu. Then if you like, disable turbo core and you should be able to start increasing multiplyer and fsb to overclock.

Edit: Also, make sure you have the latest bios for your motherboard. This might will probably increase stability of the chip.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Here a screen shot of my sytem running BF3 at 4.9Ghz


----------



## dstoler

Hey guys whats up? I was tinkering (as usual) and fired up an old old pentium 4 with hyper threading that I had. Well as you all know this thing was pretty slow back in the day and even worse now as you could imagine! Well I installed VMware on my Phenom II and gave the VM 2 cores of the 4 and half the ram (8gb)and got it connected to the internet. The phenom with its VM and the Pentium are connected to same router/modem so I used Remote Desktop on the Pentium and connected to the VM's ip address (not the main rigs ip) the main rig has a 990fx fatal1ty mobo with 2 network cards so thats how the ip's are separate I believe? Well it connected right up and now the Pentium is like a freakin Phenom II X2 555 and its overclocked to 4.1ghz. It is crazy as hell but the only thing limiting me is the 100mbps nic on the physical pentium machine as opposed to the 2XGigabit nic's on the Phenom II. For the heck of it I ran cine 11.5 and scored a 2.1 haha but thats HIGHER than the pentium by about double if memory serves me correctly. Now my Phenom II @ 4.1ghz by itself with all 4 cores only scores 4.7-4.9 in cinebench so even with the old skool NIC on the Pentium it is nearly half so thats pretty accurate!

Ok my whole point of this is *soon as i get my money im going buuuuulllldozzzer!!* I hang out in here so much you all probably thought I had one. I imagine this little project that I have going would be SO much smoother with an 8 core and that is what i am gonna do. Just curious of what you guys think and has anyone ever done something like this? I am typing from my "Phentium" hybrid right now and it is running great! Guaranteed with some opterons on a dual socket board and a really good router/switch and some old outdated machines with gigabit NIC's in them could make SEVERAL nice running machines ALL separate from each other. Is this a dumb idea?

forgot to mention that both sets of keyboards and mice (one set hooked to phenom machine and one set hooked to pentium machine) function independently and also the sound. hdmi going from phenom machine to Big screen tv and desktop speakers hooked to pentium (in remote desktop there is option on which machine to play sound on)

ok im done hope you guys enjoyed and maybe I gave yall some ideas. It sure was fun and I cant wait to get my FX!


----------



## ht_addict

Question on Voltage and LLC of CPU and CPU/NB. Playing around with my FX8150 I have had it stable at 4.68(18x260)Ghz for 8hrs on OCCT. I have my Vcore set at 1.525 and CPU/NB at 1.4, with LLC both set to *High* for both CPU and CPU/NB. Now OCCT shows a max vcore of 1.5V, so I've dropped my vcore to 1.4875 and cpu/nb to 1.375. So now OCCT is showing vcore max of 1.46v. I'm going to run it for 8hrs and see if it remains stable. If it does should I leave it as is or is it better to decrease my vcore to 1.46v and up my LLC to Ultra or Extreme? Temps are at 37-40oC on Cores and 47oC on CPU.


----------



## Natesters93

Hello there all, Names nate and am new to OC.net. Really though i have been browsing these forums for sometime reading very useful information on how to get my Bulldozer on it's perfect setup, So here's my links and hope you add me onto the list!
OCN: Natesters93
CPU: Fx-4100 Bulldozer( Zambezi)
MB: Biostar 990fxe extreme edition
link validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2188367

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## Natesters93

Also, if anyone needs info on my voltages/Timings/ etc, just ask and i possibly can help if anyone has a biostar board their using!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Turn all the cpu power saving features (C1, C1E, C6, CC6, APM, Cool n' Quiet, etc.) and there should be no stepping or throttle on the cpu. Then if you like, disable turbo core and you should be able to start increasing multiplyer and fsb to overclock.
> 
> Edit: Also, make sure you have the latest bios for your motherboard. This might will probably increase stability of the chip.


There is no reason to turn off cool and quiet, c6, c1. These power saving features have NO effect on stability, only thing they do is reduce the cpu voltage and mutipier at idle/light load. With them turned off you will not only use alot more power at the oulet, but your cpu will run much hotter.


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn all the cpu power saving features (C1, C1E, C6, CC6, APM, Cool n' Quiet, etc.) and there should be no stepping or throttle on the cpu. Then if you like, disable turbo core and you should be able to start increasing multiplyer and fsb to overclock.
> Edit: Also, make sure you have the latest bios for your motherboard. This might will probably increase stability of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to turn off cool and quiet, c6, c1. These power saving features have NO effect on stability, only thing they do is reduce the cpu voltage and mutipier at idle/light load. With them turned off you will not only use alot more power at the oulet, but your cpu will run much hotter.
Click to expand...

just tried this with new Bios update from Biostar on my MB. It does recognize the low power state now and full load states properly with HPC(High performance computing on BIOS Screen). May be different with other motherboards, just verifying it does recognize properly on Biostar 990FXE Extreme edition with Bios Update!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn all the cpu power saving features (C1, C1E, C6, CC6, APM, Cool n' Quiet, etc.) and there should be no stepping or throttle on the cpu. Then if you like, disable turbo core and you should be able to start increasing multiplyer and fsb to overclock.
> Edit: Also, make sure you have the latest bios for your motherboard. This might will probably increase stability of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to turn off cool and quiet, c6, c1. These power saving features have NO effect on stability, only thing they do is reduce the cpu voltage and mutipier at idle/light load. With them turned off you will not only use alot more power at the oulet, but your cpu will run much hotter.
Click to expand...

The reason I said this is because they asked about the stepping and overclocking. Usually when someone is overclocking they do not want power saving features in order to get more performance. I did not say anything about it increasing stability.

I am not sure what point you are trying to make but I was just helping them out. They asked and I answered with my solution. It works for me and maybe it will work for them.

Also, to do the above is the best way to get started for overclocking. Also, you do want to disable these things because some of them cause the cpu to throttle when under full load and thats what the one guy was talking about. Some people like myself do not like the cpu multiplyer to be lowered.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Question on Voltage and LLC of CPU and CPU/NB. Playing around with my FX8150 I have had it stable at 4.68(18x260)Ghz for 8hrs on OCCT. I have my Vcore set at 1.525 and CPU/NB at 1.4, with LLC both set to *High* for both CPU and CPU/NB. Now OCCT shows a max vcore of 1.5V, so I've dropped my vcore to 1.4875 and cpu/nb to 1.375. So now OCCT is showing vcore max of 1.46v. I'm going to run it for 8hrs and see if it remains stable. If it does should I leave it as is or is it better to decrease my vcore to 1.46v and up my LLC to Ultra or Extreme? Temps are at 37-40oC on Cores and 47oC on CPU.


This is the vcore drop when under load. You want to increase the LLC to ultra high so they do not drop. If you keep decreasing voltage you will eventually get to the point were it is no longer stable. The LLC controls how much extra voltage to apply when under load so there is not a vcore drop. The older bios used to be set a little different where ultra high would increase voltage like .02-.04v and extreme would increase .04-.08v. With the new bios the LLC ultra high keeps voltage steady at what you set it at and then extreme increases voltage by .02-.06v.

I have noticed that there are several things they have changed in the new bios with the LLC that should not have been changed for the asus chv. I have contacted them and am waiting for them to get back to me. You do want to try to keep voltage as low as you can without losing stability. I would put llc on ultra high for cpu and high for cpu/nb and then decrease voltage until you lose stability and then increase voltage .025v and then the voltage should be nicely set for what clock you have.


----------



## DevilDriver

I second mike. when you are trying to figure out your oc turn off all power saving features. Your not going to know whats really going on if the mb/cpu is over riding and doing things on its own.
After you find your max stable oc then if you want turn on power saving features.


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The reason I said this is because they asked about the stepping and overclocking. Usually when someone is overclocking they do not want power saving features in order to get more performance. I did not say anything about it increasing stability.
> I am not sure what point you are trying to make but I was just helping them out. They asked and I answered with my solution. It works for me and maybe it will work for them.
> Also, to do the above is the best way to get started for overclocking. Also, you do want to disable these things because some of them cause the cpu to throttle when under full load and thats what the one guy was talking about. Some people like myself do not like the cpu multiplyer to be lowered.


Agreeded, it use to down throttle itself before i updated to latest bios revision and wreaked havoc on my game FPS/ Benchmarks/ etc, ( I'm keen on $ now and need them enabled). Just stating all power saving features WILL work on Biostar 990fxe extreme edition if your looking to over clock even if HPC( High performance computing) is on!


----------



## mystikalrush

Okay so some times has past and i hope these questions have been offically answered. What is the max safe voltage for the 8120/8150 and is HW Monitor still a realiable temp reading? If not what program is?


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Okay so some times has past and i hope these questions have been offically answered. What is the max safe voltage for the 8120/8150 and is HW Monitor still a realiable temp reading? If not what program is?


Here, hope it helps

Also, I like HW monitor. Never had a problem with HW and my fx.



source: http://prohardver.hu/dl/cnt/2011-10/78307/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Okay so some times has past and i hope these questions have been offically answered. What is the max safe voltage for the 8120/8150 and is HW Monitor still a realiable temp reading? If not what program is?


I would say up to 1.55v is pretty safe for air/water as long as the temps stay under 61C. Yes HW Monitor works just fine.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Funny, I still spend more time around AMD forums than Intel's...








Guess I miss the community.


----------



## mystikalrush

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> Funny, I still spend more time around AMD forums than Intel's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I miss the community.


If you got the money to sb-e i would def get one too. Those chips are monsters.


----------



## Tslm

I started overclocking my 8120 and found out pretty quick I got a dud. Needed 1.44v to even last 2 minutes in prime at 4.4GHz, seems like 2 of the cores are pulling the whole thing down. If I pushed the voltage any higher my H60 couldn't keep up and core temps would skyrocket









Good news is I found someone who wants to take it off my hands for a good price, so ordered an 8150 and hoping I have better luck! I kind of need a good overclock as I'm adding two 7970s.


----------



## TKFlight

I have a question. Does any know when the Bulldozer patch will be released? I heard Q1 of 2012, not sure if that's true. And is it recommended to use the hotfix that was pulled?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> I have a question. Does any know when the Bulldozer patch will be released? I heard Q1 of 2012, not sure if that's true. And is it recommended to use the hotfix that was pulled?


It should be out by the end of this month. Thats what ive heard.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> I started overclocking my 8120 and found out pretty quick I got a dud. Needed 1.44v to even last 2 minutes in prime at 4.4GHz, seems like 2 of the cores are pulling the whole thing down. If I pushed the voltage any higher my H60 couldn't keep up and core temps would skyrocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is I found someone who wants to take it off my hands for a good price, so ordered an 8150 and hoping I have better luck! I kind of need a good overclock as I'm adding two 7970s.


You didnt get a dud. Thats sounds about right for the average 8120 I think. I have seen a lot worse. I have also seen better too. I can get 4.4Ghz with 1.375v but I have seen others that have to increase voltage just to get stock clocks stable.

BD chips vary a lot with the manufacturing quality. It is kinda disappointing but you should be able to do a cross exchange and pick the best out of the two or three depending on how many times you do it but that doesnt really matter since you sold it.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn all the cpu power saving features (C1, C1E, C6, CC6, APM, Cool n' Quiet, etc.) and there should be no stepping or throttle on the cpu. Then if you like, disable turbo core and you should be able to start increasing multiplyer and fsb to overclock.
> Edit: Also, make sure you have the latest bios for your motherboard. This might will probably increase stability of the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to turn off cool and quiet, c6, c1. These power saving features have NO effect on stability, only thing they do is reduce the cpu voltage and mutipier at idle/light load. With them turned off you will not only use alot more power at the oulet, but your cpu will run much hotter.
Click to expand...

While this ^^^^ may technically be true AMD still advises to turn off all power saving features when OC'ing as a state change (from P0 to something less), can cause a crash when the CPU is pushed to the max limit. It may not effect the max OC possible but it can effect system stability once you reach the limit.

Most folks who use their PC for anything other than OC'ing just need to back up a notch from the max OC and then they should be able to use all the power saving features -"should" being the operative word.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You didnt get a dud. Thats sounds about right for the average 8120 I think. I have seen a lot worse. I have also seen better too. I can get 4.4Ghz with 1.375v but I have seen others that have to increase voltage just to get stock clocks stable.
> BD chips vary a lot with the manufacturing quality. It is kinda disappointing but you should be able to do a cross exchange and pick the best out of the two or three depending on how many times you do it but that doesnt really matter since you sold it.


No one should have an issue with stock clocks at stock voltage unless there is some other hardware issue such as a mobo/BIOS, RAM, PSU, etc. AMD tests every CPU before it's marked for speed. Many of the mobo BIOS are not up to speed yet with BD being a completely new architecture.

I'm not a fan of cross-shipping of CPUs either as I find this unscrupulous. If your CPU runs at the specified speed then you got what you paid for. Returning it in search of a CPU that will OC higher is dishonest when there is no defect in the original CPU. Some unscrupulous retailers / e-tailers will sell these to an unsuspecting consumer as new when in fact they are used. Who knows how they were handled? How would you like it if the e-tailers sold you one at full price?

BTW, the H60 is a pretty mediocre cooler. Many HSFs are better and cheaper.


----------



## Schmuckley

1.8v :







: i'm kidding..but..notsomuch


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> No one should have an issue with stock clocks at stock voltage unless there is some other hardware issue such as a mobo/BIOS, RAM, PSU, etc. AMD tests every CPU before it's marked for speed. Many of the mobo BIOS are not up to speed yet with BD being a completely new architecture.
> I'm not a fan of cross-shipping of CPUs either as I find this unscrupulous. If your CPU runs at the specified speed then you got what you paid for. Returning it in search of a CPU that will OC higher is dishonest when there is no defect in the original CPU. Some unscrupulous retailers / e-tailers will sell these to an unsuspecting consumer as new when in fact they are used. Who knows how they were handled? How would you like it if the e-tailers sold you one at full price?
> BTW, the H60 is a pretty mediocre cooler. Many HSFs are better and cheaper.


They cant sell you a used one. there are several amd seals on the their cpus. Also, it may be dishonest but personally it doesn't matter to me cause in most cases the retailers you are purchasing from are making a killing in profit. Therefore I think they are being dishonest and it is okay for me to be dishonest back. Like newegg selling the 8150 at release for $275 when retail should be $240. They are making plenty of money for me to be able to have my choice from two or three cpus. Most retailers can throw away half of there stock and still be profiting. I think its a little weird that you are feeling sorry for the retailers when they are the ones that should be feeling sorry for you because they are the ones that are making all the money. Thats just my opinion.

I know that no one should have problems with stock clocks but I have seen at least two people with the same board I have with latest bios not be stable at stock clocks. Yes you are right, this should not happen but it has and it does.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> They cant sell you a used one. there are several amd seals on the their cpus. Also, it may be dishonest but personally it doesn't matter to me cause in most cases the retailers you are purchasing from are making a killing in profit. Therefore I think they are being dishonest and it is okay for me to be dishonest back. Like newegg selling the 8150 at release for $275 when retail should be $240. They are making plenty of money for me to be able to have my choice from two or three cpus. Most retailers can throw away half of there stock and still be profiting. I think its a little weird that you are feeling sorry for the retailers when they are the ones that should be feeling sorry for you because they are the ones that are making all the money. Thats just my opinion.
> I know that no one should have problems with stock clocks but I have seen at least two people with the same board I have with latest bios not be stable at stock clocks. Yes you are right, this should not happen but it has and it does.


'
You're trying to rationalize unscrupulous behavior based on a retailer's profit margin. Sorry but returning good components as defective is unscrupulous and has nothing to do with how much margin the seller makes or loses. I'm not feeling sorry for anyone. Either you are an ethical person or you're not. It's a choice every person makes countless times per day.

As I said AMD tests all the CPUs and speed bins them. If a CPU doesn't function properly at stock speed it's most likely the mobo/BIOS, RAM or PSU.


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> It should be out by the end of this month. Thats what ive heard.


I hope its worth the wait. Were there any known performance increases with the incomplete patch?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be out by the end of this month. Thats what ive heard.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its worth the wait. Were there any known performance increases with the incomplete patch?
Click to expand...

Only performance increase I saw was a couple of benchmarks got the same score with the patch that I got pre patch having the bench run high priority.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> '
> You're trying to rationalize unscrupulous behavior based on a retailer's profit margin. Sorry but returning good components as defective is unscrupulous and has nothing to do with how much margin the seller makes or loses. I'm not feeling sorry for anyone. Either you are an ethical person or you're not. It's a choice every person makes countless times per day.
> As I said AMD tests all the CPUs and speed bins them. If a CPU doesn't function properly at stock speed it's most likely the mobo/BIOS, RAM or PSU.


Whatever...

So you are saying that AMD tests all their components and that ASUS, MSi, Corsair, Gigabyte, asrock, gskill, thermaltake etc dont. If you think that AMD doesn't send out defective products just like everyone else then you are entirely mistaken.

I hope you someday realize how the world works and that it isnt fair. It would be nice to think that everyone is out to try to help someone else but thats not the case. It is completely opposite. Most of the world is trying to get over on someone to benefit themselves.

Also, if someone believes that their cpu is not performing up to par then the best thing they could do is do a cross exchange and compare it to another. In the mean time, when they do find out that their first chip was fine, now they can pick the better of the two. No one is losing out here. The retailer sends it back to the manufacturer (in this case amd) and the consumer gets what they want to.

If you think this is dishonest and that people shouldn't do this then I feel bad for you. Usually when someone thinks that no one is out to get over on them, they usually get taken advantage of and dont even realize it.

By the way, when I got my first 8120, I did a cross exchange cause I was having problems with the voltages on the chip and when they sent me the second one, it was defective imo. It would start up and run at stock clocks but the max overclock i could get was less than 4Ghz. The first one I received overclocked to 5Ghz. That is a big difference to me and imo the second chip was defective.

If you get a chip and it is unable to overclock to the average overclock of that chip then imo it is defective and I will return for a chip that will overclock to its max average. If you are happy with a chip that is not performing as well as all the other but it does fine at stock clock and you are happy with it then that is on you. But for me that is unacceptable and will return for a chip that does perform on par with same average chip. I think if you dont then you are only screwing yourself but thats just me. I would never accept a cpu that does not meet the standards of the average performance of that chip. Example: If I got a 8120 and I was unable to overclock to at least 4.6Ghz then I would return for one that did. Thats just me. I want what I pay for. I am not going to pay the same price for a cpu that will not perform as well as the majority of that same chip. IMO if you do accept a cpu that does not perform as well as other chips that are the same then you are just letting yourself be taken advantage of. It not hurting anyone except yourself.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be out by the end of this month. Thats what ive heard.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its worth the wait. Were there any known performance increases with the incomplete patch?
Click to expand...

The was no difference in benchmarks that I had seen but I personally did notice better gameplay with lightly threaded games. It wasn't better fps but the smoothness I thought was much better.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be out by the end of this month. Thats what ive heard.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its worth the wait. Were there any known performance increases with the incomplete patch?
Click to expand...

I did some comparisons when I had a FX 8150. Altough I switched platforms (8150 + asus chv), everything alse is stll the same in my rig below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1185039/the-1st-win7-scheduler-benchs-are-in-x264hd-winrar-7zip-file-link-ingame-batman-crysis-1


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Hey BD owners, I was just reading about the ivy bridge lineup and it looks like there are basically no changes. Take a look.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5166/ivy-bridge-overview

They are basically the same as SB just lower power. I think BD has a real good shot at beating SB or IB once it has been optimized (Piledriver). BD competes with SB fairly well right now and now that we know intel is not making any improvements in performance with their next lineup, PD has a real good shot of outperforming Intel.

I am not talking about SB-E or IB-E cause they are monsters but when PD comes out I think intel will definitely have some serious competition when it comes to price/performance.

What do you guys think?


----------



## incurablegeek

Hey guys, I've been off-forum for quite some time now, so I'm guessing most of you don't know me. Although I have read that the Bulldozer CPU was AMD's biggest disappointment so far (they overestimated the transistor count by 800 million!) and that AMD may not make it as a result, I was wondering if you folks who have actually purchased and used the BD:

1) Had "buyer's remorse" and wish you hadn't wasted your money or believe it to be quite a worthwhile contender as soon as MS et. al. catch up with its "new" architecture

2) Would recommend it to someone who must replace an AMD 1055t (which is still overpriced at $185.00)

http://search.amd.com/US/_layouts/search/search.aspx?csquery=amd%201055t&collection=products-us

3) If you do recommend the BD as a "buy", which version is the most bang for the buck?

And, yes, I do realize what an infantile question this is at this point in time but I have also learned that I can trust OCN users more than I can reviews on the net.


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> I did some comparisons when I had a FX 8150. Altough I switched platforms (8150 + asus chv), everything alse is stll the same in my rig below.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1185039/the-1st-win7-scheduler-benchs-are-in-x264hd-winrar-7zip-file-link-ingame-batman-crysis-1


Thanks for the post. Looks like the incomplete patch did show some good increases, will you update that when the new patch is released?
Quote:


> They are basically the same as SB just lower power. I think BD has a real good shot at beating SB or IB once it has been optimized (Piledriver). BD competes with SB fairly well right now and now that we know intel is not making any improvements in performance with their next lineup, PD has a real good shot of outperforming Intel.


The two part patch should be a nice increase to the performance of Bulldozer, and Piledriver is going to give BD a 10% performance increase. A 10% performance increase is nothing to just overlook. Piledriver will also support up to 1866mhz ram, which SB and IB do not support. And wouldn't a 10% performance increase outperform the current SB lineups(LGA 2011), and since IB is the same I could see it matching or outperforming it.

http://wccftech.com/amds-2nd-generation-bulldozer-core-piledriver-architecture-detailed/


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been off-forum for quite some time now, so I'm guessing most of you don't know me. Although I have read that the Bulldozer CPU was AMD's biggest disappointment so far (they overestimated the transistor count by 800 million!) and that AMD may not make it as a result, I was wondering if you folks who have actually purchased and used the BD:
> 1) Had "buyer's remorse" and wish you hadn't wasted your money or believe it to be quite a worthwhile contender as soon as MS et. al. catch up with its "new" architecture
> 2) Would recommend it to someone who must replace an AMD 1055t (which is still overpriced at $185.00)
> http://search.amd.com/US/_layouts/search/search.aspx?csquery=amd%201055t&collection=products-us
> 3) If you do recommend the BD as a "buy", which version is the most bang for the buck?
> And, yes, I do realize what an infantile question this is at this point in time but I have also learned that I can trust OCN users more than I can reviews on the net.


Well I have to completely disagree with you on AMD not making it. I dont know where you got this info but AMD is doing well. Also, I have to disagree that BD was AMD biggest disappointment. I think it was amd fans biggest disappointment since most of them were expecting an amazing chip. BD is not a disappointment to AMD and does everything they said it would. It was people who were hyping up the performance and saying that BD is going to be amazing. Other than that BD is a fairly good chip if you consider that it is a completely different new architecture that has never been attempted before. BD competes fairly well with SB taken into account that it has not yet been optimized like SB has. Also, the fact that you pointed out that MS is not optimized yet to utilize BD new architecture. That being said, to answer your questions.

1) I am not disappointed with my purchase at all. It is a little under par than I thought it would be but not that much. It still a perfectly good cpu. It does everything I need to do and then some. Runs my 3d design and autocad applications smoothly and also runs my occasional gaming without a hitch. I am satisfied with my purchase and if I was in the same situation now I would still buy it.

2) Well this questions depends. If they had to get rid of their cpu and they already had an AM3+ board then yeah I would defintely recommend BD. But if they were to build a whole new system, that depends on what they are using it for. If they were getting a new system and they are the average user, I would recommend to wait till PD or if they needed it now then I would recommed SB.

3) I think the best FX cpu for the price is the 8120 cause it overclocks just as high as the 8150 in most cases and its at least $40 cheaper and you get the same performance. 8120 hands down.

Now that I see that IB is basically the same as SB just with lower TDP then I would recommend to most people to wait for PD cause BD now competes with SB fairly well (for being a brand new different architecture). PD will be optimized and have a performance increase and on top of that Windows 8 will be out which will utilize the new architecture and also bios will be fine tuned by then. I definitely think that PD will give Intel (IB &SB) a run for their money.

Key points:

IB is the same as SB just lower power consumption.
BD competes pretty well with SB in most cases.
SB is optimized and BD is not. PD will be.
Windows 8 will utilize BD architecture.
Bios will be completely fine tuned by PD release.
IB has no performance increase from SB
PD will have performance increase from BD on top of optimizations.
Due to these facts, I think PD will outperform SB and IB. IMO.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Thanks for the post. Looks like the incomplete patch did show some good increases, will you update that when the new patch is released?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> They are basically the same as SB just lower power. I think BD has a real good shot at beating SB or IB once it has been optimized (Piledriver). BD competes with SB fairly well right now and now that we know intel is not making any improvements in performance with their next lineup, PD has a real good shot of outperforming Intel.
> 
> 
> 
> The two part patch should be a nice increase to the performance of Bulldozer, and Piledriver is going to give BD a 10% performance increase. A 10% performance increase is nothing to just overlook. Piledriver will also support up to 1866mhz ram, which SB and IB do not support. And wouldn't a 10% performance increase outperform the current SB lineups(LGA 2011), and since IB is the same I could see it matching or outperforming it.
> http://wccftech.com/amds-2nd-generation-bulldozer-core-piledriver-architecture-detailed/
Click to expand...

I noticed in that link you shared that PileDriver will support 2 x16 PCI-e 3.0 slots. When you think about SB does not support 2 x 16 PCI-e 2.0 slots. I am pretty sure that IB will support PCI-e 3.0 but I dont think it supports two of them. BD supports 2 x 16 PCI-e 2.0 which is better than SB pci-e support. Not that the difference between 2.0 and 3.0 is that much different unless you are using pci-e ssd's. Just thought I would point that out.

I just realized that it says that the amd 990 chipset supports this so does this mean our 990 boards support 2 x 16 pci-e 3.0 slots now? Does anyone have any info on this?

Also wanted to point out that amd (i think) says that the complete patch will increase performance up to 10% in some areas.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I just realized that it says that the amd 990 chipset supports this so does this mean our 990 boards support 2 x 16 pci-e 3.0 slots now? Does anyone have any info on this?
> .


Interesting question my Sabertooth specs state 3 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (dual x16 or x16, x8, x8)
Really want to get another gtx460 on here and sli to see how FX-6100 does.


----------



## TKFlight

I just checked out the Sabertooth specs also, and DevilDriver is right. PCIe 3 and PCIe 2 look no different(slot wise), would a BIOS update add support for PCIe 3?
Quote:


> What's new in Piledriver? According to the slide, a 10% increase in x86 performance. Version 3.0 of Turbo Core is also on the menu, as are a couple of new instructions. FX Next will reportedly use the same AM3+ socket as the first wave of Bulldozer CPUs, so you should be able to pop it into existing motherboards.


http://www.guru3d.com/news/amd-piledriver-10-percent-faster-than-bulldozer/

Not sure if that is 100% true or not. If that is true than the patch is probably adding support for the architecture and how it processes threads, thus increasing performance. Since its going to be AM3+ that will increase sales, and will probably seal my buy.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> I just checked out the Sabertooth specs also, and DevilDriver is right. PCIe 3 and PCIe 2 look no different(slot wise), would a BIOS update add support for PCIe 3?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What's new in Piledriver? According to the slide, a 10% increase in x86 performance. Version 3.0 of Turbo Core is also on the menu, as are a couple of new instructions. FX Next will reportedly use the same AM3+ socket as the first wave of Bulldozer CPUs, so you should be able to pop it into existing motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news/amd-piledriver-10-percent-faster-than-bulldozer/
> Not sure if that is 100% true or not. If that is true than the patch is probably adding support for the architecture and how it processes threads, thus increasing performance. Since its going to be AM3+ that will increase sales, and will probably seal my buy.
Click to expand...

I dont know if it will be with bios update or not. I am going to look into it some more. The difference between pcie 2.0 and 3.0 is not that much if you are only comparing gaming (video card performance) but it does make a huge difference if you are using pcie ssds and a even bigger difference if they are in raid.


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I noticed in that link you shared that PileDriver will support 2 x16 PCI-e 3.0 slots. When you think about SB does not support 2 x 16 PCI-e 2.0 slots. I am pretty sure that IB will support PCI-e 3.0 but I dont think it supports two of them. BD supports 2 x 16 PCI-e 2.0 which is better than SB pci-e support. Not that the difference between 2.0 and 3.0 is that much different unless you are using pci-e ssd's. Just thought I would point that out.
> I just realized that it says that the amd 990 chipset supports this so does this mean our 990 boards support 2 x 16 pci-e 3.0 slots now? Does anyone have any info on this?
> Also wanted to point out that amd (i think) says that the complete patch will increase performance up to 10% in some areas.


Some info in that link is wrong. That article suggests that Trinity will have HD7000. It was already confirmed that Trinity will be using VLIW4. 990FX chipset only support 2x 16x pci-e 2.0. 1090FX will support pci-e 3.0 although I'm not sure if it will be just one or two. Also regarding IB, it will most likely overclock higher than SB since it is a die shrink. Other than that, shouldn't' be much difference. I've been saying this for a while now, but Intel has reached the point of diminishing returns with their current architecture. They probably think they don't need to innovate as much now since they think there is no competition.


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> I've been saying this for a while now, but Intel has reached the point of diminishing returns with their current architecture. They probably think they don't need to innovate as much now since they think there is no competition.


That's the truth right there ^

Bulldozer is already better than SB in Multi-threading, people tend to forget the Netburst Pentium 4 architecture. Even though they made the Pentium D on the Netburst architecture is still wasn't very good. I can't wait to see the new patch used in benchmarks and Piledriver in benchmarks.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Some info in that link is wrong. That article suggests that Trinity will have HD7000. It was already confirmed that Trinity will be using VLIW4. 990FX chipset only support 2x 16x pci-e 2.0. 1090FX will support pci-e 3.0 although I'm not sure if it will be just one or two. Also regarding IB, it will most likely overclock higher than SB since it is a die shrink. Other than that, shouldn't' be much difference. I've been saying this for a while now, but Intel has reached the point of diminishing returns with their current architecture. They probably think they don't need to innovate as much now since they think there is no competition.


I didnt notice the die shrink but you are right about that. But the clocks are the same. Everything is the same except die shrink, power consumption, and pcie 3.0.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5166/ivy-bridge-overview

Anand talks about how its the same too. No real improvements except power.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been off-forum for quite some time now, so I'm guessing most of you don't know me. Although I have read that the Bulldozer CPU was AMD's biggest disappointment so far (they overestimated the transistor count by 800 million!) and that AMD may not make it as a result, I was wondering if you folks who have actually purchased and used the BD:
> 1) Had "buyer's remorse" and wish you hadn't wasted your money or believe it to be quite a worthwhile contender as soon as MS et. al. catch up with its "new" architecture
> 2) Would recommend it to someone who must replace an AMD 1055t (which is still overpriced at $185.00)
> http://search.amd.com/US/_layouts/search/search.aspx?csquery=amd%201055t&collection=products-us
> 3) If you do recommend the BD as a "buy", which version is the most bang for the buck?
> And, yes, I do realize what an infantile question this is at this point in time but I have also learned that I can trust OCN users more than I can reviews on the net.


It was a marketing error in the press release that overstated the transistor counts. Its not like the engineers thought there were 2 billion transistors and then recounted an only saw 1.2 billion.

AMD is fine, they still compete in the entry and mid range just fine. I'll take my Brazos E-350 CPU Laptop over an Atom or Pentium based laptop any day. Llano is also a great entry level gaming platform.

1) no buyers remorse other then I probably could have saved a few bucks and just got a quad core instead.

2) I'd probably only recommend it if you had an Asus 900 series motherboard. Read through this thread and you'll see the troubles with Gigabyte's BIOS. Asrock seems to be ok and not much info on Biostar or any other manufacturer. Also it really depends on what you need it for. If you can use 8 threads then an 8120 might be for you, otherwise Thuban or Zosma might be a better choice. (1055t's are $149 on newegg BTW). Also if power consumption is an issue then stay away from BD, you really need to disable the power saving features as well as turbo core to get the best overclocks and performance from BD.

3) FX-4100 is pretty good for gamers with one GPU. FX-8120 would be good if you can use 8 threads. My FX-6100 is a solid performer but probably not worth the price compared to a Thuban.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Does anyone know if this is correct about Trinity. It says that Trinity will support DDR3 2133Mhz over Llano supporting DDR3 1866Mhz?
Quote:


> Furthermore, the bandwith from the memory controller is also improved thus bringing a significant impact on the performance on the on-die GPU as Llano did when it paired together with the DDR3-1866 DIMMs. You must be happy to know that the AMD does some changes to the integrated memory controller which now supports for the DDR3-2133 memory and energy-efficient DIMMS working at 1.25V. While talking about the integrated graphics core, it delivers 30% better performance than Llano. It also features a new Video Compression Engine as well as the AMD's EyeFinity technology. Hopefully, the first Trinity APUs will arrive as scheduled in late first quarter or early second quarter of 2012. AMD has delivered the engineering samples of the chips to the company partners.


http://www.laptopmacdriver.com/laptop-news/amd-trinity-apus-review.html

Also, "eyefinity". Will Trinity support eyefinity? Is the GPU that good? Thats amazing if it does.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Some info in that link is wrong. That article suggests that Trinity will have HD7000. It was already confirmed that Trinity will be using VLIW4. 990FX chipset only support 2x 16x pci-e 2.0. 1090FX will support pci-e 3.0 although I'm not sure if it will be just one or two. Also regarding IB, it will most likely overclock higher than SB since it is a die shrink. Other than that, shouldn't' be much difference. I've been saying this for a while now, but Intel has reached the point of diminishing returns with their current architecture. They probably think they don't need to innovate as much now since they think there is no competition.


Are you sure about the radeon hd 7000 series on Triniity cause I seen it here at anand too?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4705/amds-trinity-officially-branded-as-radeon-hd-7000-products

I know this is an old post but maybe the desktop trinity's will support hd 7000 series. Do you have more recent articles on this?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Does anyone know if this is correct about Trinity. It says that Trinity will support DDR3 2133Mhz over Llano supporting DDR3 1866Mhz?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Furthermore, the bandwith from the memory controller is also improved thus bringing a significant impact on the performance on the on-die GPU as Llano did when it paired together with the DDR3-1866 DIMMs. You must be happy to know that the AMD does some changes to the integrated memory controller which now supports for the DDR3-2133 memory and energy-efficient DIMMS working at 1.25V. While talking about the integrated graphics core, it delivers 30% better performance than Llano. It also features a new Video Compression Engine as well as the AMD's EyeFinity technology. Hopefully, the first Trinity APUs will arrive as scheduled in late first quarter or early second quarter of 2012. AMD has delivered the engineering samples of the chips to the company partners.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.laptopmacdriver.com/laptop-news/amd-trinity-apus-review.html
> 
> Also, "eyefinity". Will Trinity support eyefinity? Is the GPU that good? Thats amazing if it does.
Click to expand...

Eyefinity would be great, although I doubt it would support gaming over Eyefinity and any sort of settings above Low...

Still huge news, that fact that AMD has been bringing out such amazing increases in their IMC's is pretty amazing in itself.

Don't forget that Trinity should also support Hybrid Crossfire with the low-end 7000 series.


----------



## Erick

I would love to see PD outperforming SB and IB, but i'm realistic, I knew BD was worse than SB, but I bought it as it was the cheapest upgrade path for me.

And seeing how IPC is much worse than Phenom II, (4.1ghz 955be gets 1.21 single cine11.5, 5ghz BD gets 1.23).

and with IB having a couple IPC imprevements over SB, i dont see PD outperforming them. That would require a HUGE IPC improvement. Which I think its unlikely.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> I would love to see PD outperforming SB and IB, but i'm realistic, I knew BD was worse than SB, but I bought it as it was the cheapest upgrade path for me.
> And seeing how IPC is much worse than Phenom II, (4.1ghz 955be gets 1.21 single cine11.5, 5ghz BD gets 1.23).
> and with IB having a couple IPC imprevements over SB, i dont see PD outperforming them. That would require a HUGE IPC improvement. Which I think its unlikely.


Time will only tell. I hope that this new BD architecture turns out to be revolutionary for AMD. I just posted news that Apple has been looking at AMD apus to put in their macbooks and stuff. Trinity is to have 50% increase over Llano so they may have found the sweet spot for the BD architecture. If they can optimize the new architecture to work the way they want it to which it looks like might be happening, we may see some big changes coming. I hope so and I am looking forward to see what AMD has got in store for us with the architecture optimizations.

Yes I agree that IPC is under SB for sure but I wouldn't say that it is huge and I think this is mostly due to the fact that MS isn't utilizing BD "yet".


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Are you sure about the radeon hd 7000 series on Triniity cause I seen it here at anand too?
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4705/amds-trinity-officially-branded-as-radeon-hd-7000-products
> I know this is an old post but maybe the desktop trinity's will support hd 7000 series. Do you have more recent articles on this?


Hope this helps. A little clarification. It will be HD7000 series, but not GCN. That's where I got mixed up sorry. A lot of people automatically assume that HD7000 means GCN, but that's not the case. Also, it will support eyefinity
Quote:


> Trinity is the next APU from AMD, combining Piledriver CPU cores and VLIW4 GPU (instead of VLIW5 per Charlie), if all goes correctly, you should see AMD giving out sneak peeks and previews in CES 2012 or the Fusion 2012 Developer Summit (CES 2012), you might see a Trinity-powered PC running games too.


http://semiaccurate.com/2011/11/04/getting-ready-for-trinity-yet/


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Hope this helps. A little clarification. It will be HD-7000 series, but not GCN. Also, it will support eyefinity
> http://semiaccurate.com/2011/11/04/getting-ready-for-trinity-yet/


I heard from another source that they will be mixing gcn and vliw4 together with the lower end 7000 series. Ill see if I can find it.

Edit: Here I found it but they mean some will be gcn and some will be vliw4 and vliw5.

http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/11/30/radeon-hd-7000-revealed-amd-to-mix-gcn-with-vliw4--vliw5-architectures.aspx


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Thanks for the post. Looks like the incomplete patch did show some good increases, will you update that when the new patch is released?


Sadly, no. I sold my FX in the end.
I might get a new revision when it comes out, though


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I heard from another source that they will be mixing gcn and vliw4 together with the lower end 7000 series. Ill see if I can find it.
> Edit: Here I found it but they mean some will be gcn and some will be vliw4 and vliw5.
> http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/11/30/radeon-hd-7000-revealed-amd-to-mix-gcn-with-vliw4--vliw5-architectures.aspx


I believe you're misinterpreting that.

Key words:
Quote:


> When it comes to discrete parts, parts with the codename Cape Verde (HD 7500, 7600, and 7700) and Pitcairn (HD 7800), they are all based on the VLIW4 architecture. *The "Graphics Core Next" architecture is reserved just for the 7900 Series*.


VLIW4 and GCN are 2 different things. They cannot be mixed like how you're thinking. Basically what they are saying is the lower end of HD7000 will be VLIW4 and the higher end of same series will be GCN. Thus, HD7000 series as a whole is a mix of VLIW4 and GCN.

Edit:
I just saw your edit. Yes HD7000 will be different things. But we can't assume that HD7000 automatically means GCN because GCN is only 7950/7970/7990.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

High demand for multithreaded programmers. Looking good for AMD. Maybe Bulldozer and its eight cores is a good move for AMD after all. Unlike a lot of the intel fans say that multithreading is so far ahead that by the time it comes around BD will be useless. Always talking out their ass.

Advance Java Lesson in India - Why They Are Highly in Demand?


----------



## reflex99

almost at 100 members.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Whatever...
> So you are saying that AMD tests all their components and that ASUS, MSi, Corsair, Gigabyte, asrock, gskill, thermaltake etc dont. If you think that AMD doesn't send out defective products just like everyone else then you are entirely mistaken.
> I hope you someday realize how the world works and that it isnt fair. It would be nice to think that everyone is out to try to help someone else but thats not the case. It is completely opposite. Most of the world is trying to get over on someone to benefit themselves.
> Also, if someone believes that their cpu is not performing up to par then the best thing they could do is do a cross exchange and compare it to another. In the mean time, when they do find out that their first chip was fine, now they can pick the better of the two. No one is losing out here. The retailer sends it back to the manufacturer (in this case amd) and the consumer gets what they want to.
> If you think this is dishonest and that people shouldn't do this then I feel bad for you. Usually when someone thinks that no one is out to get over on them, they usually get taken advantage of and dont even realize it.
> By the way, when I got my first 8120, I did a cross exchange cause I was having problems with the voltages on the chip and when they sent me the second one, it was defective imo. It would start up and run at stock clocks but the max overclock i could get was less than 4Ghz. The first one I received overclocked to 5Ghz. That is a big difference to me and imo the second chip was defective.
> If you get a chip and it is unable to overclock to the average overclock of that chip then imo it is defective and I will return for a chip that will overclock to its max average. If you are happy with a chip that is not performing as well as all the other but it does fine at stock clock and you are happy with it then that is on you. But for me that is unacceptable and will return for a chip that does perform on par with same average chip. I think if you dont then you are only screwing yourself but thats just me. I would never accept a cpu that does not meet the standards of the average performance of that chip. Example: If I got a 8120 and I was unable to overclock to at least 4.6Ghz then I would return for one that did. Thats just me. I want what I pay for. I am not going to pay the same price for a cpu that will not perform as well as the majority of that same chip. IMO if you do accept a cpu that does not perform as well as other chips that are the same then you are just letting yourself be taken advantage of. It not hurting anyone except yourself.


I can see we're off on a tangent here so I'll correct the false beliefs/understandings and we can move on. I've made my position clear and stated that you're completely entitled to your POV. Don't however state what you think I believe or don't believe as you are incorrect in your beliefs.

No I'm not saying that AMD tests all of their CPUs and mobo makers, RAM makers, etc. don't test their's. The better companies do test all of their products and rate them for the appropriate application. DDR3 RAM is a big issue with many newer CPU/mobos. If it's not right it won't function properly with a given CPU/Mobo/BIOS. The FX architetcure is new and the mobo makers are STILL sorting thru the proper BIOS settings which causes much of the problems.

As far as getting what you pay for, no one be it Intel or AMD guarantees OC'ing ability of a CPU. They sell you a speed rated CPU that is guaranteed to function at the speed listed for the CPU. If it doesn't they will replace it, The problem however is usually not the CPU but some other issue with your PC.

Trying to rationalze unscrupulous behavior is a waste of time. If you decide to return a defect free CPU to try and get a CPU that OC's faster - that's a choice you make to be unethical. Legally it's considered fraud. Look it up.

You and only you are accountable for your actions. It's called personal responsiblilty and it's a complete unknown to many young people and ignored by those in denial.

Let's move on.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> I can see we're off on a tangent here so I'll correct the false beliefs/understandings and we can move on. I've made my position clear and stated that you're completely entitled to your POV. Don't however state what you think I believe or don't believe as you are incorrect in your beliefs.
> No I'm not saying that AMD tests all of their CPUs and mobo makers, RAM makers, etc. don't test their's. The better companies do test all of their products and rate them for the appropriate application. DDR3 RAM is a big issue with many newer CPU/mobos. If it's not right it won't function properly with a given CPU/Mobo/BIOS. The FX architetcure is new and the mobo makers are STILL sorting thru the proper BIOS settings which causes much of the problems.
> As far as getting what you pay for, no one be it Intel or AMD guarantees OC'ing ability of a CPU. They sell you a speed rated CPU that is guaranteed to function at the speed listed for the CPU. If it doesn't they will replace it, The problem however is usually not the CPU but some other issue with your PC.
> Trying to rationalze unscrupulous behavior is a waste of time. If you decide to return a defect free CPU to try and get a CPU that OC's faster - that's a choice you make to be unethical. Legally it's considered fraud. Look it up.
> You and only you are accountable for your actions. It's called personal responsiblilty and it's a complete unknown to many young people and ignored by those in denial.
> Let's move on.


OK


----------



## Ghostleader

Hi guys, my FX have finally arrived







, did a speedy OC just to join the club

Ghostleader
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2191623
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club

Now on to some more OC


----------



## Bravo2010

Hi guys, I was thinking of upgrading my CPU from 1100T to AMD 8150. My question since you guys own it is; Am I going to see any improvments in performance or should I wait for Piledriver? And thanx


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bravo2010*
> 
> Hi guys, I was thinking of upgrading my CPU from 1100T to AMD 8150. My question since you guys own it is; Am I going to see any improvments in performance or should I wait for Piledriver? And thanx


Depends on what you use your system for mostly?

I would wait for PD which will be optimized and Windows 8 will be out then and bios will be fine tuned. PD should really improve from BD. If you can wait, you should.

BD is a good cpu and really shines in some areas but it has not yet been optimized and windows doesnt utilize it 100% yet. If you mainly do gaming and everyday activities with your system then you will not see much impovement at all. Wait till PD if you can. Should be much better than BD and windows 8 will utilize the architecture that comes with the BD family


----------



## Bravo2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Depends on what you use your system for mostly?
> I would wait for PD which will be optimized and Windows 8 will be out then and bios will be fine tuned. PD should really improve from BD. If you can wait, you should.
> BD is a good cpu and really shines in some areas but it has not yet been optimized and windows doesnt utilize it 100% yet. If you mainly do gaming and everyday activities with your system then you will not see much impovement at all. Wait till PD if you can. Should be much better than BD and windows 8 will utilize the architecture that comes with the BD family


Thanx, that was what I was looking for. I might wait for now. My wife gets a computer upgrade allowence from her work so she gives my $1000 here and there to play with and it's free for us but that money will still be there in Oct. 2012 so im gonna wait.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Figured I would post these cause they are Bulldozer Architecture...








Also wanted to let everyone know if they didnt already that:

Trinity will support:

RAM speeds up to 2133Mhz
PCI-Express x16 3.0
Radeon HD 7000 Graphics
At least 50% Faster than previous Gen. Llano
We can assume that PileDriver will support the same if not better except for 50% faster. Probably closer to 25% faster I think.

I cant wait, Since IB is making no real changes except TDP and die size from SB, PD will probably IMO outperform IB.


----------



## granno21

Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could post some 8150 stats to the Overclock.net Boinc google spreadsheet.

We are always looking for the latest hardware to crunch on and the 8 core BD is intriguing







So far we do not have any data for a stock 8150 or an oc'd 8150.

The link to the thread is overclock.net boinc team google stats

Who knows, you might get addicted and join the team


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Hey guys, I was wondering if someone could post some 8150 stats to the Overclock.net Boinc google spreadsheet.
> 
> We are always looking for the latest hardware to crunch on and the 8 core BD is intriguing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far we do not have any data for a stock 8150 or an oc'd 8150.
> 
> The link to the thread is overclock.net boinc team google stats
> 
> Who knows, you might get addicted and join the team


I don't have an 8150 but my 6100 has been on the overclock.net team crunching away. name on boinc team is psiglin


----------



## Natesters93

This was truely a pain in the ass.... It Refuses to pass Intel burn test, prime 95, etc. But will run cinebench flawless everytime, i'm not keen on sending 1.6V through this baby and had to fiddle with almost every other setting on the over voltage bios page.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I don't have an 8150 but my 6100 has been on the overclock.net team crunching away. name on boinc team is psiglin


Perfect. Throw some of your stats up on the Google spreadsheet. It lets other Boincers know if they need to upgrade


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Figured I would post these cause they are Bulldozer Architecture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wanted to let everyone know if they didnt already that:
> Trinity will support:
> 
> RAM speeds up to 2133Mhz
> PCI-Express x16 3.0
> Radeon HD 7000 Graphics
> At least 50% Faster than previous Gen. Llano
> We can assume that PileDriver will support the same if not better except for 50% faster. Probably closer to 25% faster I think.
> I cant wait, Since IB is making no real changes except TDP and die size from SB, PD will probably IMO outperform IB.


PD won't come close to IB IMO. There's reports of 6ghz on H100 equivalent + 10-15% IPC.

PD will be a good chip, don't get me wrong. Just saying my opinion.


----------



## Tslm

Got my 8150, voltages are ridiculously low compared to my 8120. My 8120 at 3.1GHz was 1.28v according to CPU-Z, whereas my 8150 at 3.6GHz only hits 1.22v.

Also the voltage seems to drop a bit even at full load, seen it at 1.12v while still at 3.6GHz. Temps seem about the same. The chips are definitely better binned than 8120s, by a country mile it seems


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Got my 8150, voltages are ridiculously low compared to my 8120. My 8120 at 3.1GHz was 1.28v according to CPU-Z, whereas my 8150 at 3.6GHz only hits 1.22v.
> Also the voltage seems to drop a bit even at full load, seen it at 1.12v while still at 3.6GHz. Temps seem about the same. The chips are definitely better binned than 8120s, by a country mile it seems


My mates 8150 stock voltage is 1.32v (1.29v load) and 1.46v (1.48v load) for 5ghz.
If the 8150s are anything like the 8120s where the lower the stock voltage the worse they overclock yours is going to be a very poor overclocker. But the only way to find out is to try I guess. And then we will know if they follow the same patten.

Make sure you have APM disabled since that drops the voltage down when its throttling the cores. drops voltage to 1.14v range so it sounds like thats whats causing it to drop.


----------



## Neroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> My mates 8150 stock voltage is 1.32v (1.29v load) and 1.46v (1.48v load) for 5ghz.
> If the 8150s are anything like the 8120s where the lower the stock voltage the worse they overclock yours is going to be a very poor overclocker. But the only way to find out is to try I guess. And then we will know if they follow the same patten.
> Make sure you have APM disabled since that drops the voltage down when its throttling the cores. drops voltage to 1.14v range so it sounds like thats whats causing it to drop.


I remember reading about high vid = better oc'ing as well, but my 8120 had a high stock voltage and I couldn't get it past 4.5GHz with 1.47v. If I upped the voltage anymore I couldn't keep it under 61c on the cores. So I sort of discounted that theory but maybe I just had a weird one

Supposedly 1.3v and up is supposed to be pretty good but that wasn't the case for me.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was truely a pain in the ass.... It Refuses to pass Intel burn test, prime 95, etc. But will run cinebench flawless everytime, i'm not keen on sending 1.6V through this baby and had to fiddle with almost every other setting on the over voltage bios page.
> Hope you enjoy!


Can we see a score. You posted a ss of cinebench without a score. Lets see some results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Got my 8150, voltages are ridiculously low compared to my 8120. My 8120 at 3.1GHz was 1.28v according to CPU-Z, whereas my 8150 at 3.6GHz only hits 1.22v.
> Also the voltage seems to drop a bit even at full load, seen it at 1.12v while still at 3.6GHz. Temps seem about the same. The chips are definitely better binned than 8120s, by a country mile it seems


Quote below is true. It has been found that the best overclocking FX chips are the ones with stock votlage between 1.3-1.35v. Anything lower or higher are found to have poor overclocking capabilities. This is true in most cases, not all. Chips with lower VID can be overclocked with lower voltages but they hit there voltage wall early and they also get really hot when overclcoked. Chips with higher VID need a lot of voltage to overclock but they wont hit their voltage wall for a while and also they tend to stay pretty cool when overclocked. You will probably find that the max overclock for your 8120 is higher than your 8150. Not saying that this is whats going to happen but it does happen in most cases.

Also like stated in quote below it says that your voltage drop is due to apm but it is more than likely your LLC. The apm is used to throttle your cpu underload to keep power consumption low. When you overclock you want to increase your LLC and disable all power saving features on the chip. This is the best way to start overclocking. Make sure you have the latest bios. Max Safe volttages for these chips are right around 1.55v. Max temps for these chips are 61C. HW Monitor works prettty good with Bulldozer chips. Prime95 is probably the best stability test you can use for these chips too. See how high you can overclock your chips and you will probably find that your 8120 overclocks higher than the 8150 but make sure you stay within recommended voltages and temps of the chips. From what has been found in most cases, the majority of the people that know about BD they would say that your 8120 is a better binned chip than your 8150.

Let us know your results. We always like to see BD updates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> My mates 8150 stock voltage is 1.32v (1.29v load) and 1.46v (1.48v load) for 5ghz.
> If the 8150s are anything like the 8120s where the lower the stock voltage the worse they overclock yours is going to be a very poor overclocker. But the only way to find out is to try I guess. And then we will know if they follow the same patten.
> Make sure you have APM disabled since that drops the voltage down when its throttling the cores. drops voltage to 1.14v range so it sounds like thats whats causing it to drop.


----------



## Natesters93

Fixed, i'd truly push it farther, but it won't even boot correctly @ 1.6v past 5.1GHz...... So, 5GHZ is suffice for me. i know it's not smart too keep such a heft OC on 24/7, but cinebench passes EVERYTIME, back to back to back, Plays all my games flawlessly no crashes, recording, youtube, Multiple tabs of Google chrome open, etc all at once. But just REFUSES to run intel burn test/ Prime 95, etc still like i said. But hope this gives some positive results to some of you looking forward to a BD chip/ PD/ or future Zambezi Chips!

And from personal experience with this thing now @ 5GHZ.... is when this baby truly start to show it's name "Bulldozer". - Sincerely, nate.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

well I tought I would never attain this on an AMD setup:










http://i43.tinypic.com/344c9zq.jpg


----------



## sosomeesot

Ooh, add me! add me!


----------



## amd-dude

PM sent...get me on tha list


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Fixed, i'd truly push it farther, but it won't even boot correctly @ 1.6v past 5.1GHz...... So, 5GHZ is suffice for me. i know it's not smart too keep such a heft OC on 24/7, but cinebench passes EVERYTIME, back to back to back, Plays all my games flawlessly no crashes, recording, youtube, Multiple tabs of Google chrome open, etc all at once. But just REFUSES to run intel burn test/ Prime 95, etc still like i said. But hope this gives some positive results to some of you looking forward to a BD chip/ PD/ or future Zambezi Chips!
> And from personal experience with this thing now @ 5GHZ.... is when this baby truly start to show it's name "Bulldozer". - Sincerely, nate.


Most everyone will tell you that even though cinebench passes that it is not stable. IMO if you can run Prime95 for an hour then that is stable enough for me. But if you cant run it for at least 15 min it will cause problems for you. I am not telling you what to do but I would recommend not running that for 24/7.

Especially if all you do is gaming and basic application use then you can run 4.8Ghz or even 4.6 and not notice any difference in the performance with that kind of use. In some cases when your system is not stable you can erase your drives and lose all your data. This is why it is recommend to have a stable system. Cinebench doesnt really push the cpu like it should for a stability test. It is only a benchmark. The best thing to do is find the highest clock that can run prime for at least an hour (most people resommend at least 3 hours) and run with that. I garauntee you will not see any difference in performance if all you use your system for is gaming and everyday application tasks. Video editing/converting might show a little but not enough to take the risk of losing your data or causing harm to your chip. The only thing you would really see a difference in performance is like folding but that is actually more heavy on the cpu than cinebench and in some cases almost as heavy on the cpu as prime. So even if you did folding you wouldnt be able to if it cant run prime. If you can run prime at 5ghz for even 15min then thats not good.

I recommend getting your system stable and I garautee you wont see any performance difference with gaming or movies or music or web browsing.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

*I Got Big News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners*

I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios *chip* is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.

It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.

I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.

So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.

I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.

OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.

If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.

Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it.


----------



## reflex99

1 away from 100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> Hi guys, my FX have finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , did a speedy OC just to join the club
> Ghostleader
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2191623
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club
> Now on to some more OC


PM me please (unless you already have and i somehow missed it )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Got my 8150, voltages are ridiculously low compared to my 8120. My 8120 at 3.1GHz was 1.28v according to CPU-Z, whereas my 8150 at 3.6GHz only hits 1.22v.
> Also the voltage seems to drop a bit even at full load, seen it at 1.12v while still at 3.6GHz. Temps seem about the same. The chips are definitely better binned than 8120s, by a country mile it seems


ouch...lower VID chips usually have a harder time getting higher clocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> *I Got Big News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners*
> I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios *chip* is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.
> It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.
> I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.
> So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.
> I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.
> OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.
> If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.
> Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it.


that's kinda weird


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> *I Got Big News For ASUS Crosshair V Formula Motherboard Owners*
> I have contacted ASUS pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem and it turns out that it is not the bios. It turn out the bios *chip* is faulty. He asked me when I got my board and I thought this was kind of weird so I asked him why he needed to know after I told him.
> It turns out that Crosshair V Formula Motherboards that were purchased before a certain date have a faulty bios chip on them that is affected by the FX processors. He did not tell me any details but they are sending me a new bios chip that has been fixed for FX cpu's.
> I am a little disappointed that I was not notified or contacted about this seeing that they know that I have this board with a 8120. He did not tell me the date of which the boards started being fitted with this fixed bios chip but if you have an FX processor with this board then I would recommend contacting them and requesting a fixed bios chip for the Bulldozer cpu. Hell, I would even do it if I didnt have a FX cpu. He did say that the boards that were sent out before a certain time had a faulty bios chip that was affected by the FX chips. Not exactly, but something right along those lines. If you have this board I would recommend calling them and asking about this cause you might not be getting the most performance out of your board and chip because of this. He did specify that it is with the Bulldozer chip but he did not exclude and chips. So I would call and find out if your board is eligible for a new bios chip. I purchased my board in october. I had to tell him that and the serial number to, i guess, see if my board was one of the ones sent out with a faulty bios chip. It turns out that it is and he said the new bios chip fixed for the FX chips will be delivered to me within a week. Nice customer service I might add. I dont know how or if this is going to increase performance or stability or anything like that and I will be sure to let you guys know once I install it.
> So, IMO if you have a Crosshair V Formula mobo, then I recommend that you call ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787) and find out if your board needs a new bios chip.
> I am glad that I found this out. I dont know if the faulty one was damaging anything or decreasing the performance of my chip or affecting stability or what but a faulty bios chip needs to be replaced.
> OP, I think you should post this on the first thread for other Crosshair V owners to see.
> If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to ask.
> Hope I could help you guys and I will notify everyone, once I install my the new bios chip, if there are any performance or stability changes with it.


Doesn't make sense.
The bios chip is just a 4mb flash chip. The only way I can see it being broken for FX is if they were using something like 3.9mb ones instead and now its too small to fit all the changes for FX chips.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Doesn't make sense.
> The bios chip is just a 4mb flash chip. The only way I can see it being broken for FX is if they were using something like 3.9mb ones instead and now its too small to fit all the changes for FX chips.


I have no idea but he seemed to know the problem right away. I told him what was going on, he told me to hold on and a minute later he asked for the serial number. He looked up the serial number and said yeah we've been having problems with the bios chips and the fx cpus so well have to send you a new bios chip that is fixed for the bulldozer. I dont really know anything about a bios chip but he new right away what my problem was.

Only thing I can say is to give them a call and asked the details. Ill post a pic of the new one when it arrives and the old one when I take it out and see if theres a difference.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NickSim86

just saw this:
Quote:


> "Currently, the CPU scheduling techniques used by Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 are not optimized for the module architecture of the AMD Opteron 6200 and 4200 Series processors," AMD said in a blog post. "This means that certain multi-threaded workloads will not be optimally distributed between cores, which can result in decreased system performance.
> 
> "Microsoft has just posted a hotfix for Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1 documented in KB2645595 that enlightens the OS kernel to the AMD Opteron 6200 and 4200 Series topology so that the kernel can do a better job of scheduling threads to the processor cores. This patch leverages work that AMD and Microsoft have done cooperatively for future versions of the Windows kernel, and can be applied as desired by users running Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1."


http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_issues_hotfix_amd_bulldozer_processors_no_fooling_time

supposedly these are the finished patches:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> just saw this:
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_issues_hotfix_amd_bulldozer_processors_no_fooling_time
> supposedly these are the finished patches:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594


+rep for you my man. We should keep this on the down low. See if there are any performance increases. If there are and its enough to beat sandy bridge in a lot of benchmarks, then we should smash it in intel fan bois faces who told us that BD sucks so many times.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> just saw this:
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_issues_hotfix_amd_bulldozer_processors_no_fooling_time
> supposedly these are the finished patches:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594


Saw this on their site too but I didnt see a download link there. Wonder if it needs to be done through microsoft update? I really hope this makes great gains so I can go buy an FX-8120/50. Otherwise either wait till piledriver or just go with ivy bridge


----------



## bmgjet

Read a copy of the bios off the chip when you get it,
I suspect maybe they just started using a larger bios since there was so much they needed to fit into it.

I wont waste there times since Iv got a gigabyte board.


----------



## yching07

I just call in asus, Im having some problems of stability and even if I dont OC the thing it has some problems, also another problem is that I cant play Deus Ex with my m5a87 + FX8120, its a well known issue there is even a "hack" to fix the problem, but I dont feel i should be doing a hack everytime I restart the windows in order for the motherboard to work with the cpu to play some steam games.

So Asus told me that there should be also another update of bios coming to fix some problems, maybe it will come also for other motherboards of Asus too, so in case ppl are having problems with the mobo, just try to chill, i guess its never good idea to buy new stuff when they just come out :'(

PS: I tried also to ask about the CPU/NB LLC problem that mike said on my motherboard in case there could be any problem also, and there was not a problem like that reported yet, at least for my mobo, but i guess that if ppl are having problems on your board you might want to call in and see if there is something going on.


----------



## SweetAndLow

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/other/display/20120111124932_AMD_Windows_7_Scheduler_Update_Brings_1_2_Performance_Improvement.html

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198393/amd-gb-early-results-achieved-with-amd-fx-processor-using-windows-7-scheduler-update

I have read a couple articles that are reporting only 1-2% performance increase.


----------



## hodgoes2001

Hodgoes2001 - FX-8150 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2184150
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club

Got my CPU last week...

It works so well..

And in all my tests.. it out performs my 1090T X6 @ 4.5Ghz.. when my new FX-8150 is slightly quicker at stock!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Is anyone else having problems with the hotfix. I cant get it installed. It says that quote "The update is not applicable to your computer"

I dont know what the problem. I have no problem installing the first hotfix but this one wont do it. Are they the same thing. Can I install the first one?


----------



## TKFlight

Worked fine for me. Make sure all your optional and recommended updates are installed.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Worked fine for me. Make sure all your optional and recommended updates are installed.


It says that windows is up to date. The only updates I dont have installed are the language packs


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Worked fine for me. Make sure all your optional and recommended updates are installed.
> 
> 
> 
> It says that windows is up to date. The only updates I dont have installed are the language packs
Click to expand...

Same here, I never tried the original fix and I still don't get these, it may take a while to drop in to the Windows Update stream I'm thinking.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Try x64 instead of x86, I think ms mixed things up. It wouldn't install x86 so i just tried x64, no problems what so ever so far. Have yet to try any games but when they had the early release i did see a diff. in skyrim and gta4.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Try x64 instead of x86, I think ms mixed things up. It wouldn't install x86 so i just tried x64, no problems what so ever so far. Have yet to try any games but when they had the early release i did see a diff. in skyrim and gta4.


x64 is the only one I see. Where do you see x86? Why would you try to install x86? Are you running 32 bit system?


----------



## pwnzilla61

no i have 64, i just thought maybe some of you where trying the other way around or something and maybe thats why its not installing. I just went to a mirror site. I kind of worded it wrong too, lol. on my 5th beer, me badz.


----------



## Tslm

So is the scheduler update the same one as last time? Only this time there's also a core parking patch?

I really didn't see any positive improvement out of the last scheduler fix. If anything I had weird problems that I never had before so I just removed it. Think I'll wait to see more opinions before I install this


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> So is the scheduler update the same one as last time? Only this time there's also a core parking patch?
> I really didn't see any positive improvement out of the last scheduler fix. If anything I had weird problems that I never had before so I just removed it. Think I'll wait to see more opinions before I install this


one of the other amd cpu forums showed some improvement, waiting for ganming results


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> So is the scheduler update the same one as last time? Only this time there's also a core parking patch?
> I really didn't see any positive improvement out of the last scheduler fix. If anything I had weird problems that I never had before so I just removed it. Think I'll wait to see more opinions before I install this


Theres already reviews out for this that say 1-2% increase in performance and this an official patch.


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> just saw this:
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/microsoft_issues_hotfix_amd_bulldozer_processors_no_fooling_time
> supposedly these are the finished patches:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594


Just applied, definitly see the small improvement from IBT/ Prime 95/ and ALL games i play. Not by much though, but it's free! Lol.........


----------



## incurablegeek

*Am I mentally unstable?*
(hence the moniker IncurableGeek)

As some of you know, I am the consummate TechJunkie - don't drink, do drugs or smoke, so computers (biggest, baddest, fastest) are my addiction.









Background: I promised this kid I would build him a computer for Christmas. The motherboard is an M4A79 Deluxe which with a BIOS upgrade will accommodate an AMD 1055T 6-core.

My thinking: Since the 4-core AMD in the M4A79Deluxe is now DOA, I thought I'd switch out the 1055T from my ASUS Crosshair V board and replace it with a BD - seems to make sense in lieu of purchasing some dubious POS used 4-core off EBay.

Questions:

1) Is there an advantage in going with the 8-core FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz over the 8-core FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz??

2) Should I just stick with the lowly 6-core FX-6100??

Recommendations from the owner-users of the above -- oh humbly please!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> *Am I mentally unstable?*
> (hence the moniker IncurableGeek)
> As some of you know, I am the consummate TechJunkie - don't drink, do drugs or smoke, so computers (biggest, baddest, fastest) are my addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Background: I promised this kid I would build him a computer for Christmas. The motherboard is an M4A79 Deluxe which with a BIOS upgrade will accommodate an AMD 1055T 6-core.
> My thinking: Since the 4-core AMD in the M4A79Deluxe is now DOA, I thought I'd switch out the 1055T from my ASUS Crosshair V board and replace it with a BD - seems to make sense in lieu of purchasing some dubious POS used 4-core off EBay.
> Questions:
> 1) Is there an advantage in going with the 8-core FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz over the 8-core FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz??
> 2) Should I just stick with the lowly 6-core FX-6100??
> Recommendations from the owner-users of the above -- oh humbly please!


if you are looking for max overclock, the 8150 is probably the way to go, but if you are just doing normal overclocking, then 8120 is probably fine.


----------



## Neroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> 1) Is there an advantage in going with the 8-core FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz over the 8-core FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz??
> 2) Should I just stick with the lowly 6-core FX-6100??


The 8150s clock higher with less voltage, just depends on what you want and what you can afford.

The 8120 is quite a bit cheaper


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> if you are looking for max overclock, the 8150 is probably the way to go, but if you are just doing normal overclocking, then 8120 is probably fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh*
> 
> The 8150s clock higher with less voltage, just depends on what you want and what you can afford.
> The 8120 is quite a bit cheaper


In most cases this is not true. Both overclock just as high with same voltage. I have been able to stabalize my chip at 5.1Ghz. There are not too many 8150's that can do much better. Only advantage of getting 8150 is that they are binned better. Better stock voltage. About 90% of 8150s can overclock to 5+Ghz and about 60% of 8120's can overclock to 5+Ghz. Thats the only advantage. You dont see to many 8150 overclocked much higher than 5Ghz but you do see several 8120 overclocked to 5Ghz. The only reason to get a 8150 is to have a better chance of reaching 5Ghz. Thats all.

Personally I would wait till Piledriver. Should be much better than BD and Windows 8 will be out by then that will utilize the architecture. Probably much better off getting PD but if you need it now I would go with 8120 cause I dont see the reason of paying an extra $40 for something that will do the same thing most likely.


----------



## racer86

hey guys just got my 8120 in the mail yesterday and i must say im rather impressed i was playing with this new fangled bios and decided to try the auto OC for kicks and apperantly it does 3.9ghz at 1.26v on all 8 cores thats rather impressive from what im used to seeing on my old deneb and thubians lol I think my 925 would die if i tried to take it to 3.9ghz lol

specs
fx 8120
Asus Sabertooth 990FX
Corsair A70
8gb GSkill 2133 CL9
60gb mushkin calisto ssd
three tier Technofront Bench

*edit*
Make that 4.01ghz at 1.26/1.27v


----------



## DevilDriver

well I downloaded the patch but cant install it. get a message saying "This update is not applicable to your computer"








o'well not like I'll notice 1%


----------



## bmgjet

Install them in the other order and make sure you have all the other recent updates and sp1.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> well I downloaded the patch but cant install it. get a message saying "This update is not applicable to your computer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o'well not like I'll notice 1%


same here


----------



## Sfirculitu

So anyone can link us the exact download from patch 1 and patch too? becuse the patch 1 i can't found it or tell someone to microsoft that.. they are moving so misticly not even 1 BIG download HERE! patch 1 here for Download patch 2 here! like all the sites do! so if anyone can help.. i installed the patch one which i found it with mediafire i think i download it but is no up as i see from the error!


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sfirculitu*
> 
> So anyone can link us the exact download from patch 1 and patch too? becuse the patch 1 i can't found it or tell someone to microsoft that.. they are moving so misticly not even 1 BIG download HERE! patch 1 here for Download patch 2 here! like all the sites do! so if anyone can help.. i installed the patch one which i found it with mediafire i think i download it but is no up as i see from the error!


Here you are, http://www.ngohq.com/news/21092-amd-bulldozer-performance-hotfixes-for-windows-7-a.html


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

You are supposed to do the update first and then the hotfix. This is the order that it is told to do.

I get the same message. "this update is not applicable to your computer".

I dont know what the deal is. Also, I tried to do it in the other order and it didnt work either. The updates automatically install cause they are considered critical I think.

I have tried even restoring my pc to last month and loading in both different orders and no go. I dont know what going on but I couldnt get it to work..

If anyone figures out what the problem is here, please let us know.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> Here you are, http://www.ngohq.com/news/21092-amd-bulldozer-performance-hotfixes-for-windows-7-a.html


Actually this is something different then I seen from all the others. I will try this when I get home. This is the first time I seen the two different x64 and x86 installs although I am not sure what to install at the moment cause there are so many files with it but I am sitting in front of Windows XP right now so that might be the problem.

Ill let you know how it goes for me. The first couple times I did it it was just a windows update and then a hotfix that you had to request from Microsoft that they emailed to you.

Anyone else?


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You are supposed to do the update first and then the hotfix. This is the order that it is told to do.
> I get the same message. "this update is not applicable to your computer".
> I dont know what the deal is. Also, I tried to do it in the other order and it didnt work either. The updates automatically install cause they are considered critical I think.
> I have tried even restoring my pc to last month and loading in both different orders and no go. I dont know what going on but I couldnt get it to work..
> If anyone figures out what the problem is here, please let us know.


I received the same message. I can only tell you what worked for me. For starters, I removed the first patch awhile back when it came out so I didn't have either patch installed when I got the "not applicable" message. I then went to Windows Update and installed any important updates. After updating I installed the first patch I had already from previous release, rebooted then installed the latest hotfix. Seemed to work for me and I saw a small performance boost. Any is better than none when you're running a crappy FX 4100.


----------



## kzone75

Had no problems installing these updates. Even with the old patch installed. So I am not sure why it won't work for some of you guys..


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> Here you are, http://www.ngohq.com/news/21092-amd-bulldozer-performance-hotfixes-for-windows-7-a.html


Using the links on that page worked thanks







+rep


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I received the same message. I can only tell you what worked for me. For starters, I removed the first patch awhile back when it came out so I didn't have either patch installed when I got the "not applicable" message. I then went to Windows Update and installed any important updates. After updating I installed the first patch I had already from previous release, rebooted then installed the latest hotfix. Seemed to work for me and I saw a small performance boost. Any is better than none when you're running a crappy FX 4100.


I'll have to try this when I get in front of my system. I unistalled the old patch also so I might have to reinstall and try the new one. That might be whats causing the "unapplicable update" message.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Using the links on that page worked thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Can you explain how you did it. I downloaded the files on to flash drive but I am in font of windows xp right now and all it shows is:

One has the install order and the other one just has a bunch of files that does not have install order.

It might look this way for me because of windows xp but can you tell me how you did it and in what order you installed. Do they automatically install in windows 7 or do you have to install each one independently? Let me know what exactly you did it in detail just incase the above method doesn't work for me?

Thanks


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

With the first incomplete patch I definitely noticed a lot more smoothness while playing games. This will probably do the same. Does anyone know what exactly core parking is?
How is the new patch working out for you guys? Can you notice better performance over the first incomplete patch?


----------



## 66racer

Anyone bench the new patch yet? Surprised how quiet ocn is on it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone bench the new patch yet? Surprised how quiet ocn is on it


I don't think there is a need to, same results we've already seen.

Roughly 3-5% increase in lightly-threaded on Windows 7 with patch (AKA proper core allocation)

Roughly 8-10% increase in lightly-threaded on Windows 8

I get the same results as the initial patch that was released then pulled simply by setting affinity myself. The odd program does benefit from sharing a module though so I'm hoping the patch doesn't just simply throw threads across every second core first, that would be a lazy and ignorant attempt at a patch.


----------



## Warrax22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incurablegeek*
> 
> 1) Is there an advantage in going with the 8-core FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz over the 8-core FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz??
> 2) Should I just stick with the lowly 6-core FX-6100??
> Recommendations from the owner-users of the above -- oh humbly please!


1. Yes, the price







other than that, they are pretty much the same since you can overclock them.

2. No, The FX-6100 is weaker than the Phenom II X6 so you should get the FX-81xx instead or buy another Phenom II X6 if they are still available (Phenom II stocks is getting low).


----------



## TKFlight

I've seen some better game play in Civ 5, so the patch did make some improvements. Still waiting for benchmarks.
Quote:


> Roughly 3-5% increase in lightly-threaded on Windows 7 with patch (AKA proper core allocation)


That's actually not to bad.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Had no problems installing these updates. Even with the old patch installed. So I am not sure why it won't work for some of you guys..


Dirty copy maybe









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Using the links on that page worked thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


You´re welcome


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> I've seen some better game play in Civ 5, so the patch did make some improvements. Still waiting for benchmarks.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Roughly 3-5% increase in lightly-threaded on Windows 7 with patch (AKA proper core allocation)
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually not to bad.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I should re-think my comment. the numbers I posted are general/average numbers.

Clarification:

There are a few specific cases where the patch makes a huge difference.

One scenario that I ran into was folding and playing an Emulator or game.

As you know most games only need 4 threads max, and folding SMP's on 4 threads is perfectly fine.

Letting Windows 7 without the patch clumsily schedule the threads of the folding to the first 2 modules and the game/emulator to the last 2 modules is immensely slower then having each one across 1 core per module.

Example:

A great example is the Dolphin Wii Emulator I use. Switching from no core-scheduling, to manually setting affinity to every other core and doing the same for my SMP client was the difference between playable and unplayable at above 2x native resolution.

This brings me to my final point:

The 3-5% increase that the patch brings is based on running lightly-threaded applications when the processor isn't under load.

Running multiple threaded apps that take only a few threads benefits much more then "3-5%". I don't have any solid numbers at all and really don't feel like getting some, but if need be I can. *In my opinion,* I would have to say the patch brings easily 10-20% improvement to performance in scenarios like the one I explained.


----------



## DevilDriver

well so far for me the patch is no improvement. mater of fact(I know there is room for error) my cinebench score went down to what it was with my 4.6Ghz oc


----------



## moonmanas

Installed fine both patches....not really done anything for maxxmem. Before Left, after right...


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

You wont see any real considerable gains with the patch. The only thing you will notice is that your system will run smoother playing games and stuff. No fps increase. CPU runs a little more efficiently with patch hence smoother.

I noticed that my boot up time has decreased by a couple seconds. Very smooth gameplay in lightly threaded games.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I noticed that my boot up time has decreased by a couple seconds. Very smooth gameplay in lightly threaded games.


I will say it has knocked 1 second off my restart time... 29 from 30 seconds


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Had no problems installing these updates. Even with the old patch installed. So I am not sure why it won't work for some of you guys..
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty copy maybe
Click to expand...

Not even close


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I had to break them into four parts due to length. This is my systems gameplay on BF3, MW3, Dirt 3 with CPU at 4.8Ghz and video cards at 925Mhz/1175Mhz. Tried to keep it short as possible. Order goes left to right and top to bottom.

Just wanted to share my system capabilities with you guys. These videos are before the patch. I will be making second video with patch installed at same settings to see if theres a difference. Anyway, check them out if you want. Let me know how you think my system performs for the components that are installed in it.

Thanks


----------



## bmgjet

There will be a difference with patch and you will notice it right away.
Im still doing my gaming bench marks but Iv noticed fraps runs better as well now.
Use to drop the frame rate 3-4fps now it drops it 0-1fps while recording BF3 ultra.


----------



## yching07

I install it and it does improve some stuff, it weird and it can be even a placebo but so far so good.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> You wont see any real considerable gains with the patch. The only thing you will notice is that your system will run smoother playing games and stuff. No fps increase. CPU runs a little more efficiently with patch hence smoother.
> I noticed that my boot up time has decreased by a couple seconds. Very smooth gameplay in lightly threaded games.


For a free patch, smooth gameplay is a very good thing indeed.

I remember the gains were bigger with the incomplete patch. Maybe they had to compromise something in order to achieve all around compatibility?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> For a free patch, smooth gameplay is a very good thing indeed.
> I remember the gains were bigger with the incomplete patch. Maybe they had to compromise something in order to achieve all around compatibility?


To be honest, I was playing BF3 with same settings as video I posted earlier, and I was getting about 5-10 fps more but it felt like the game was less smooth. Anybody else experience this with BF3. All the other games that I have play smoother excpet for this one. Im guessing because its more heavily multithreaded. It seems that the scheduler is working correctly but it seems it puts too much stress on the cpu when heavy multithreading is putting load on it. MW3, Dirt 3, and Black ops play a lot smoother though. Its not that much less smooth but I did notice it. I definitely notice more smoothness with lightly threaded games too though.

Just trying to be honest here.

Anyone else experiencing this with the new patch and BF3? Let me know how it works for you guys.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> To be honest, I was playing BF3 with same settings as video I posted earlier, and I was getting about 5-10 fps more but it felt like the game was less smooth. Anybody else experience this with BF3. All the other games that I have play smoother excpet for this one. Im guessing because its more heavily multithreaded. It seems that the scheduler is working correctly but it seems it puts too much stress on the cpu when heavy multithreading is putting load on it. MW3, Dirt 3, and Black ops play a lot smoother though. Its not that much less smooth but I did notice it. I definitely notice more smoothness with lightly threaded games too though.
> Just trying to be honest here.
> Anyone else experiencing this with the new patch and BF3? Let me know how it works for you guys.


Could have been the servers possibly? If I get a glitch or lag I always post it in the chat feed to make sure it just isnt me, I at first thought it was my gpu overclock hanging but ended up being the servers.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Could have been the servers possibly? If I get a glitch or lag I always post it in the chat feed to make sure it just isnt me, I at first thought it was my gpu overclock hanging but ended up being the servers.


Yeah this might have been the problem although its never happened to me before. Ill have to try some different servers and see how it goes.

Ill let you know.

In the mean time, anyone else experiencing this with BF3? My system feels that its running a whole lot smoother all around except my experience with a couple games of BF3. With the patch so far I have seen faster boot up, quicket application startup, and much smoother gameplay with lightly threaded games.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I happened to see this review of FX with patch.


----------



## radaja

heres another new Patch review

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/cpu/amd_bulldozer_fx_patch/s02.php


----------



## ComputerRestore

Noticing a bit more performance overall. One thing I notice is better temperature control. I believe that this is what the Core Parking was for. To make sure under certain circumstances a MODULE doesn't duplicate a process between the cores, by now knowing how to park one of the cores per module.
I imagine this was creating excess heat and bottlenecking the FPU during single threaded processes.

Maybe we'll be able to Overclock with less Volts and Heat now. Gonna have to try it out a bit.


----------



## kzone75

I might be stupid but I think that the power draw is less now (when idling) with the patches. Used to be above 200w with all the power saving features off. ~160w now and I have wmp running. 330w when running CPU benchie in CB. 390w before.. Is this possible? Or is my Belkin just pulling my leg?


----------



## Obakemono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I might be stupid but I think that the power draw is less now (when idling) with the patches. Used to be above 200w with all the power saving features off. ~160w now and I have wmp running. 330w when running CPU benchie in CB. 390w before.. Is this possible? Or is my Belkin just pulling my leg?


You bring up a good point. Anyone else out there with a kill-o-watt that can do a pre/post patch power consumption run?


----------



## TKFlight

The patch shows some good increases, but we wont know the true power of the new Bulldozer architecture until Piledriver and when Windows 8 is released.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> You bring up a good point. Anyone else out there with a kill-o-watt that can do a pre/post patch power consumption run?


Ill plug my one back in to my pc in a few hours and will check myself.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> You bring up a good point. Anyone else out there with a kill-o-watt that can do a pre/post patch power consumption run?


Yes I can check that.

I have a question myself though and this might have been asked a long time ago. When you guys overclock your FX, does your turbo core work? Cause when I overclock mine, I have yet to see turbo core work unless at sock settings. Anyone?

Is there an application that I can run that will make turbo core to kick in so I can see if its working?


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Hi can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197544


----------



## bmgjet

Yup turbo core still works for me.
Right now I have my chip OC to 4.5ghz until my new cooler arrives on Monday and iv got turbo core set to 5ghz though AOD.
If I run superpi 4 cores kick up to 5ghz on 1.49v while the other 4 drop to 2.8ghz on 1.01v


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yup turbo core still works for me.
> Right now I have my chip OC to 4.5ghz until my new cooler arrives on Monday and iv got turbo core set to 5ghz though AOD.
> If I run superpi 4 cores kick up to 5ghz on 1.49v while the other 4 drop to 2.8ghz on 1.01v


I have mine set to the same through the bios and its not working. I just tryed running superpi as well.


----------



## DevilDriver

Why would you oc and use turbo core out of curiosity?
I have my FX set to run 24/7 at the max I can get stable.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Why would you oc and use turbo core out of curiosity?
> I have my FX set to run 24/7 at the max I can get stable.


Because you can get a higher overclock with just 4 cores enabled or because your limited by the temps.
For me its because im limited by the temp.

At 5ghz on 8 cores I can only run prime when its night time and cold out side (which there is getting less of being its summer here in NZ)
But if its only running 4 cores at 5ghz then the temp is bearable during the day since the temp drops 9C compared to when I have all 8 cores running.

--

I didnt try setting it in the bios since there was no voltage control there for turbo core so it would just use the default 1.42v which isnt good enough for 5ghz on my chip.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Because you can get a higher overclock with just 4 cores enabled or because your limited by the temps.
> For me its because im limited by the temp.
> At 5ghz on 8 cores I can only run prime when its night time and cold out side (which there is getting less of being its summer here in NZ)
> But if its only running 4 cores at 5ghz then the temp is bearable during the day since the temp drops 9C compared to when I have all 8 cores running.
> --
> I didnt try setting it in the bios since there was no voltage control there for turbo core so it would just use the default 1.42v which isnt good enough for 5ghz on my chip.


The reason I was trying it out was because yes I can get to 5.2Ghz with turbo and I wanted to see how benchmarks went with it enabled. It is supposed to be used to give better performance in certain areas. And yes I can get 200Mhz more out of it when enabled.

I am trying the AOD but it in contradiction with AI Suite and the color theme messes up. I dont know why when I enable turbo in the bios it doesnt work. Ill have to ask other fx owners with this board what there doing to use turbo.


----------



## reflex99

100 members


----------



## Boomstick68

Should I just get it over with and scrap my second GTX 560 upgrade and get the 8120? I think getting rid of this 4100 is more important than 560 sli.


----------



## kahboom

I would get the 8120 if i were you, and put the second card on hold for a month or so to see what nvidia is going to do about launching there newer cards, or you could even wait for the next stepping for the fx chips and save up and decide


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Should I just get it over with and scrap my second GTX 560 upgrade and get the 8120? I think getting rid of this 4100 is more important than 560 sli.


Im gonna be honest, I may get heat for this, but I feel the only FX cpu's worth having for gamers are the Fx-81xx line. Im sure the fx6100 is the bare minimum but being so close in price to a FX8120 not worth it in my eyes. At least the 4100 is much cheaper. I am very attached to my 1100T but am hoping this new patch is what I was waiting for before buying another FX-8150.

I have seen many people say its not worth doing a 560 sli setup, you may consider just going for a 560ti or 560ti 448 if its in your budget. You may want to ask about gpu bottleneck with the 4100 too but I bet with more powerful cards the 4100 may start to hold you back a bit.

Edit:
Not to mention the AMD lineup will start to trickle down their lower end cards, supposedly the 7950 will come feb. Hopefully with other cards. Im not sure it will drop other brand gpu prices but I was wishing for it.


----------



## bmgjet

I agree with you, The 81XX series are the only FX chips worth buying if you already have a Phenom 2, But if your coming from something older then the 6100 isnt too bad of a upgrade.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> 100 members


Woo. I'm the 100th Member


----------



## Tillion

Add me please









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197485


----------



## Tslm

Tslm - FX 8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197706

Just realised I wasnt on the list haha


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Tslm - FX 8150 - ASUS Crosshair V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197706
> Just realised I wasnt on the list haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tillion*
> 
> Add me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2197485


Don't you have to PM him to join?

Could someone please help me overclock my build, preferably someone with similar specs, I have tried looking through the forums, going through various different threads, but have to been able to get my comp stable.







I'd like a 4.5GHZ overclock, but I just don't know where to start.


----------



## 12Cores

Hey guys, I love my 1055T but I am considering selling it and picking up a fx-8120. With my 1055T I had no issues getting to 4ghz but I did not really see huge gains until I pushed the NB passed 2.6ghz(cinebench R11.5/7.22pts). Just curious to know if anyone has OC the the NB on the FX-8120 and saw good results.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Hey guys, I love my 1055T but I am considering selling it and picking up a fx-8120. With my 1055T I had no issues getting to 4ghz but I did not really see huge gains until I pushed the NB passed 2.6ghz(cinebench R11.5/7.22pts). *Just curious to know if anyone has OC the the NB on the FX-8120 and saw good results.*


From what i have heard/noticed there are not Huge gains in performance like Thuban from doing so.


----------



## 12Cores

Disturbed thanks for the info, I am going to try my best to wait for Piledriver







which I am going to purchase regardless of performance.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Don't you have to PM him to join?
> Could someone please help me overclock my build, preferably someone with similar specs, I have tried looking through the forums, going through various different threads, but have to been able to get my comp stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a 4.5GHZ overclock, but I just don't know where to start.


Find a post on here with Mikezachlowe2004. Then view his posts. That will give you all the info you need.
From the sounds of it, you aren't increasing your cpu voltage at all.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I agree with you, The 81XX series are the only FX chips worth buying if you already have a Phenom 2, But if your coming from something older then the 6100 isnt too bad of a upgrade.


I went from a QX6700 to an FX-6100 and it was a nice upgrade. you just have to find the right deal. got my FX for $99 NIB from Fry's on black friday.

If they would put the 6100 closer to the $100 mark for every day price it would be alot more viable of an option.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Hey guys, I love my 1055T but I am considering selling it and picking up a fx-8120. With my 1055T I had no issues getting to 4ghz but I did not really see huge gains until I pushed the NB passed 2.6ghz(cinebench R11.5/7.22pts). Just curious to know if anyone has OC the the NB on the FX-8120 and saw good results.


I have done a lot of testing with nb and ht overclocking and testing with cinebench and I have seen no considerable gains anywhere. I would recommend keeping them close to stock settings (nb - 2200Mhz and ht-2600Mhz) for better stabiliity. I can share my scores but i have a lot of results and Id have to figure out how to show them. But none of the results are worth noting. I have done differrent fsb clocks with alll different variations of nb and ht clocks and everything is within margin of error. No considerable gains anywhere.

If youd like results let me know and ill see what i can do.

hope this helps

EDIT: Sorry thought you were asking about Bulldozer but if anyone else wants to know, its here for the taking.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHobbitGamer*
> 
> Don't you have to PM him to join?
> Could someone please help me overclock my build, preferably someone with similar specs, I have tried looking through the forums, going through various different threads, but have to been able to get my comp stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a 4.5GHZ overclock, but I just don't know where to start.


Try this:

FSB - 250Mhz
Multi - x18 to x20
CPU - 4.5Ghz to 5.0Ghz
CPU/NB - 2500Mhz
HT link - 2750Mhz
RAM - 2000Mhz but start lower just to get cpu stable

Voltage:

CPU - 1.525v
CPU/NB - 1.425v
NB - 1.225v
HT link - 1.3v
CPU VDDA - 2.625v
RAM - 1.5 - 1.575 (1.5v rated ram)

VRM's:

CPU LLC - ultra high
CPU/NB LLC - high

Make sure you have all power saving features disabled including APM, cool n' quiet, c1, c1e, c6, c66 etc. Disable turbo core. Disable all power saving EPU. Disable spread spectrums for more stability. Set VRMs to extreme. Try out these settings I have posted. Keep ram low for start to just get cpu stable. All the voltages I posted are within safe range. Once you get the clock you want stable then start to lower voltages until it becomes unstable, then increase .025-.03v and thats the sweet spot for your voltage. Once you got your clock stable with right voltages try to increase ram up a level and see if you can get it stable. You may have to loosen timings but thats what makes all this fun. Working till you find whats right for your chip. These settings work for me at 5Ghz so you should be able to do multiplyer at x18 to get 4.5GHz no problem. If you have the option you can try to setting switching frequencies to x2 to get more stability if you want. Just play around till you find what your looking for. Also, I would recommend once you find right voltage, try benchmarks to make sure that its high enough that you dont lose performance. You may have to increase a little more for max potential.

If you have any other questions please feel free to ask. Were all here to help.


----------



## sosomeesot

Mike, do you think these same settings will work for people with boards that retail for $150-160? Or probably not?


----------



## joshd

*Just a reminder, to get added to the list PM reflex99*


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosomeesot*
> 
> Mike, do you think these same settings will work for people with boards that retail for $150-160? Or probably not?


Depends on the VRM's. The one I have is a 8+2 power phase and I think most boards with a 6 power phase and up will support these settings.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Also, I did want to point out cause somebody mentioned earlier that I am getting about 15 Watts less power consumption during idle with the MS Hotfix for BD. Not sure about under load but Ill look into it.


----------



## lloydy

lloydy fx 8120 crosshair v


----------



## lloydy

sorry for double posting cant remember how u edit previous post









lloydy

FX 8120

crosshair



Please help me oc this thing to death !!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

If anyone is looking Newegg got a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard for cheap.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514 - $150

its got a 8+2 vrm power phase which will support BD chips overclocking as far as they go.

Just stumbled upon it so I figured I let you guys know. Also, they have FX-8120 for $10 off, $200 total with promotion.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> sorry for double posting cant remember how u edit previous post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lloydy
> FX 8120
> crosshair
> 
> Please help me oc this thing to death !!


Look at my post earlier. Either this page or the one before. 5Ghz settings.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> If anyone is looking Newegg got a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard for cheap.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514 - $150
> its got a 8+2 vrm power phase which will support BD chips overclocking as far as they go.
> Just stumbled upon it so I figured I let you guys know. Also, they have FX-8120 for $10 off, $200 total with promotion.


Too bad the UD3 is complete rubbish for overclocking 81XX CPUs


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> If anyone is looking Newegg got a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard for cheap.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514 - $150
> its got a 8+2 vrm power phase which will support BD chips overclocking as far as they go.
> Just stumbled upon it so I figured I let you guys know. Also, they have FX-8120 for $10 off, $200 total with promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the UD3 is complete rubbish for overclocking 81XX CPUs
Click to expand...

It is?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> It is?


Yup,
Bad bios support (last 2 bios releases have made things worse), No LLC control, Doesn't handle voltages above 1.5V properly.
Its all good for a phenom 2 or a small overclock tho.


----------



## AMD4ME

Gigabyte like all the mobo makers are still trying to sort all of the OC features of the BD architecture. New BIOS often appear every few weeks as progress is made on the new architecture. None of the mobos have a perfect BIOS at this point so a little patience is required.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> From what i have heard/noticed there are not Huge gains in performance like Thuban from doing so.


Well it doesnt like anything over 2600mhz so 25xx Mhz is what most run, the gains arent bad but wont go 3000mhz like thuban. Even at 2500mhz it smoked my 1100T at 3000mhz cpu-nb on maxxmem tests. Its IMC can actually come close to intel.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yup,
> Bad bios support (last 2 bios releases have made things worse), No LLC control, Doesn't handle voltages above 1.5V properly.
> Its all good for a phenom 2 or a small overclock tho.


Interesting. F6c BIOS is fine for me. I can agree on the no LLC support. And I still haven't tried to go above 1.5V, so I can't say much about that. I'd think my Noctua would cough blood if I would go that far.







4.7GHz at about 1.46V is what I run on a daily basis. Have to think about going under water if I feel like going further. Or wait for a really cold day.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yup,
> Bad bios support (last 2 bios releases have made things worse), No LLC control, Doesn't handle voltages above 1.5V properly.
> Its all good for a phenom 2 or a small overclock tho.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Gigabyte like all the mobo makers are still trying to sort all of the OC features of the BD architecture. New BIOS often appear every few weeks as progress is made on the new architecture. None of the mobos have a perfect BIOS at this point so a little patience is required.


I have heard that Gigabyte has been kinda slow on getting the qualtiy bios suport out for the BD. I figured they should have had it mostly worked out by now. guess not.

I did here that there was a certain bios update that Gbyte owners were sticking with that worked best with BD. I think F6a or F6c like man said above.

The baord has a 8+2 power phase so it can handle the BD just fine, you just need the right bios support. Thats all, theres nothing wrong with the board.


----------



## kahboom

SMT is still not working with new patches installed for windows 7


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> SMT is still not working with new patches installed for windows 7


How you know that? Is it working even a little? It seems that it has definitely taken a load off the cpu. It definitely helps with loading things faster while putting less load ont the cpu. I can definitely notice that.

Have you seen an article or somthing on what you're claiming? I know that its not working as well as windows 8 scheduler but it does work somewhat.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> How you know that? Is it working even a little? It seems that it has definitely taken a load off the cpu. It definitely helps with loading things faster while putting less load ont the cpu. I can definitely notice that.
> Have you seen an article or somthing on what you're claiming? I know that its not working as well as windows 8 scheduler but it does work somewhat.


Intel has yet to get the core parking patch

SMT = Hyperthreading so I am confused


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheHobbitGamer*
> 
> Don't you have to PM him to join?
> Could someone please help me overclock my build, preferably someone with similar specs, I have tried looking through the forums, going through various different threads, but have to been able to get my comp stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like a 4.5GHZ overclock, but I just don't know where to start.
> 
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> FSB - 250Mhz
> Multi - x18 to x20
> CPU - 4.5Ghz to 5.0Ghz
> CPU/NB - 2500Mhz
> HT link - 2750Mhz
> RAM - 2000Mhz but start lower just to get cpu stable
> 
> Voltage:
> 
> CPU - 1.525v
> CPU/NB - 1.425v
> NB - 1.225v
> HT link - 1.3v
> CPU VDDA - 2.625v
> RAM - 1.5 - 1.575 (1.5v rated ram)
> 
> VRM's:
> 
> CPU LLC - ultra high
> CPU/NB LLC - high
> 
> Make sure you have all power saving features disabled including APM, cool n' quiet, c1, c1e, c6, c66 etc. Disable turbo core. Disable all power saving EPU. Disable spread spectrums for more stability. Set VRMs to extreme. Try out these settings I have posted. Keep ram low for start to just get cpu stable. All the voltages I posted are within safe range. Once you get the clock you want stable then start to lower voltages until it becomes unstable, then increase .025-.03v and thats the sweet spot for your voltage. Once you got your clock stable with right voltages try to increase ram up a level and see if you can get it stable. You may have to loosen timings but thats what makes all this fun. Working till you find whats right for your chip. These settings work for me at 5Ghz so you should be able to do multiplyer at x18 to get 4.5GHz no problem. If you have the option you can try to setting switching frequencies to x2 to get more stability if you want. Just play around till you find what your looking for. Also, I would recommend once you find right voltage, try benchmarks to make sure that its high enough that you dont lose performance. You may have to increase a little more for max potential.
> 
> If you have any other questions please feel free to ask. Were all here to help.
Click to expand...

Why the HT Link at - 2750Mhz? I would leave it at 2000Mhz because it will slow down performance by 30% the higher you clock on HT and causes all the other stability. At least for X4 CPU.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Intel has yet to get the core parking patch
> SMT = Hyperthreading so I am confused


No this is incorrect. Hyperthreading is not Simultaneous Multi Threading. The architecture is completely different. They require completely different things. And windows has already had hotfixes and updates for their Intels HT. There were several updates and changes made for the HT in windows.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Why the HT Link at - 2750Mhz? I would leave it at 2000Mhz because it will slow down performance by 30% the higher you clock on HT and causes all the other stability. At least for X4 CPU.


No I have done dozens of different tests on this and there really isnt a difference. Also, the BD comes stock at CPU/NB - 2200Mhz and HT Link - 2600Mhz. I try to keep it right around there for better stability. Extremely low HT link actually decreases performance a little. Not much but a little and I would rather go by AMD specs because they have more experience with this arch than anyone else.

There is no performance change with different HT or CPU/NB clocks. I dont know where you got your info from but it is wrong with the BD chip. I dont know where you got that 30% either but changing these clocks doesnt change performance by even 1%. 2% at the most.


----------



## djriful

Don't know, I had a real major lag when i boot into Windows with 2700-2800Mhz HT Link vs 2000Mhz. 30% might be exaggerated. sry

*edit* it is probably the instability,


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> No this is incorrect. Hyperthreading is not Simultaneous Multi Threading. The architecture is completely different. They require completely different things. And windows has already had hotfixes and updates for their Intels HT. There were several updates and changes made for the HT in windows.


Hyperthreading is Simultaneous Multithreading
(Hyper-threading (officially Hyper-Threading Technology, and abbreviated HT Technology, HTT or HT) is Intel's term for its simultaneous multithreading implementation in its Atom, Intel Core i3/i5/i7, Itanium, Pentium 4 and Xeon CPUs.)

Hyperthreading is not fixed in Windows 7 nor will it be fixed in Windows 8

AMD uses Vertical Multithreading(VMT) which is called Cluster Multithreading(CMT)((The specific version of VMT is Coarse-grain))
Intel uses Horizontal Multithreading(SMT) which is called Hyperthreading(HTT)


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Hyperthreading is Simultaneous Multithreading
> (Hyper-threading (officially Hyper-Threading Technology, and abbreviated HT Technology, HTT or HT) is Intel's term for its simultaneous multithreading implementation in its Atom, Intel Core i3/i5/i7, Itanium, Pentium 4 and Xeon CPUs.)
> Hyperthreading is not fixed in Windows 7 nor will it be fixed in Windows 8
> AMD uses Vertical Multithreading(VMT) which is called Cluster Multithreading(CMT)((The specific version of VMT is Coarse-grain))
> Intel uses Horizontal Multithreading(SMT) which is called Hyperthreading(HTT)


Yeah I know that intels HT is not fixed but they have released many updates and fixes for windows for it. Also, I would like to see your proof on that AMD and Intel multithreading is the same. Because it wouldnt make any sense the architectures are completely different and require and completely different scheduling. AMD's modules are nothing like Intels HT. Please, I would like to see how someone has somehow made the two look similar. Because they are not. Not at all.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Don't know, I had a real major lag when i boot into Windows with 2700-2800Mhz HT Link vs 2000Mhz. 30% might be exaggerated. sry
> 
> *edit* it is probably the instability,


Did you get your BD?

If you look at the stock HT and CPU/NB clocks the HT is 2600Mhz stock and the CPU/NB is 2200Mhz stock. There would be no point in AMD having the HT at 2600Mhz stock if it decreased performance. There have been many people who have done testing on the different clocks with HT and Cpu/nb and the conclusion is that the best performance is with CPU/NB around 2400-2500Mhz and HT link between 2600-2800Mhz. If you go through this thread you will see the proof.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Just wanted to show some recent benchmarks from anand that show the BD doing pretty well against other cpu's


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> SMT is still not working with new patches installed for windows 7


Probably why AMD and Microsoft are saying wait till Windows 8 to get the full performance out of Bulldozer. So right now we are going to have to fend off this constant assault by the Intel Fan Boys and tough it out till Piledriver and Windows 8 drop.


----------



## dstoler

Well guys, I probably have about 75-100 posts in this FX owners thread and I FINALLY just pulled the trigger on an 8120. Got it for $191 shipped so not a bad deal at all. Taxes included and free ground shipping. I have an H100 lapped and will be also lapping my 8120 but not until I test it out strenuously first of course! Im really excited as I have never had an unlocked cpu before and it will be a new experience. My current phenom II cpu is an 840 with no L3 cache and not a black edition. I have it clocked to 4.3ghz with a 2810mhz NB. Going to put this phenom in another build for my wife, basically a htpc. Anyways I will make a sig and let you guys know when I get it so Reflex can add me. (dont worry I'll send a pm hehe)


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Well guys, I probably have about 75-100 posts in this FX owners thread and I FINALLY just pulled the trigger on an 8120. Got it for $191 shipped so not a bad deal at all. Taxes included and free ground shipping. I have an H100 lapped and will be also lapping my 8120 but not until I test it out strenuously first of course! Im really excited as I have never had an unlocked cpu before and it will be a new experience. My current phenom II cpu is an 840 with no L3 cache and not a black edition. I have it clocked to 4.3ghz with a 2810mhz NB. Going to put this phenom in another build for my wife, basically a htpc. Anyways I will make a sig and let you guys know when I get it so Reflex can add me. (dont worry I'll send a pm hehe)


Figured it would happen sooner or later!! I am also thinking about the 8120, and selling my FX-4100 to someone for a good price. But there is always that option to wait for a new revision....


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Well guys, I probably have about 75-100 posts in this FX owners thread and I FINALLY just pulled the trigger on an 8120. Got it for $191 shipped so not a bad deal at all. Taxes included and free ground shipping. I have an H100 lapped and will be also lapping my 8120 but not until I test it out strenuously first of course! Im really excited as I have never had an unlocked cpu before and it will be a new experience. My current phenom II cpu is an 840 with no L3 cache and not a black edition. I have it clocked to 4.3ghz with a 2810mhz NB. Going to put this phenom in another build for my wife, basically a htpc. Anyways I will make a sig and let you guys know when I get it so Reflex can add me. (dont worry I'll send a pm hehe)


Its about time stoler. I know you know everything there is to know about the BD by now. Let us know when you get it and keep us up to date with your results. Not like you wouldnt have anyway.

Good to hear. If you got any questions, feel free to ask.

Also, what mobo you got?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> SMT is still not working with new patches installed for windows 7


I hope they can get it working in Win 7 - There is no way I will use That "Fisher Price" gui they have on Win 8 - I would rather use Win ME than that . So if I am required to use Win 8 for BD they can count me out . I was hoping the Windoze 7 patch and the new stepping on the 8170 would put it better than the 1100t Thuban . I will give it till they release the 8170 if it is still broken then - I will just stick with my Thubans until they become completely obsolete .


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> SMT is still not working with new patches installed for windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they can get it working in Win 7 - There is no way I will use That "Fisher Price" gui they have on Win 8 - I would rather use Win ME than that . So if I am required to use Win 8 for BD they can count me out . I was hoping the Windoze 7 patch and the new stepping on the 8170 would put it better than the 1100t Thuban . I will give it till they release the 8170 if it is still broken then - I will just stick with my Thubans until they become completely obsolete .
Click to expand...

Man Im not a fan of the UI either, its so tablet/low res too. As computers get more powerful they dull things up, dont get it. I just hope In the full release they make it an easy option to disable. I ran it on my desktop as a virtual machine and hated it, decided to do full install on laptop to try it out in a more "real life" manor. Still didnt like it. The start menu needs to go back to the way it was, scrolling through huge tabs is a waist of time.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man Im not a fan of the UI either, its so tablet/low res too. As computers get more powerful they dull things up, dont get it. I just hope In the full release they make it an easy option to disable. I ran it on my desktop as a virtual machine and hated it, decided to do full install on laptop to try it out in a more "real life" manor. Still didnt like it. The start menu needs to go back to the way it was, scrolling through huge tabs is a waist of time.


They do have the ability to disable for regular looking desktop just like win 7.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> They do have the ability to disable for regular looking desktop just like win 7.


I saw a setting for it but the start menu was still all tiled when I used it at the time


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Well guys, I probably have about 75-100 posts in this FX owners thread and I FINALLY just pulled the trigger on an 8120. Got it for $191 shipped so not a bad deal at all. Taxes included and free ground shipping. I have an H100 lapped and will be also lapping my 8120 but not until I test it out strenuously first of course! Im really excited as I have never had an unlocked cpu before and it will be a new experience. My current phenom II cpu is an 840 with no L3 cache and not a black edition. I have it clocked to 4.3ghz with a 2810mhz NB. Going to put this phenom in another build for my wife, basically a htpc. Anyways I will make a sig and let you guys know when I get it so Reflex can add me. (dont worry I'll send a pm hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it would happen sooner or later!! I am also thinking about the 8120, and selling my FX-4100 to someone for a good price. But there is always that option to wait for a new revision....
Click to expand...

Well I almost pussed out again and was gonna wait for revision yet again but I went thru with it lol. I had the 8120 in shopping cart and credit card info loaded and backed out because I figured I had waited this long and was thinking the opteron 3200's or the 8170 was due out any day (6 weeks ago or so) the way I see it, the 8120 will be a very nice upgrade for me. I am hoping the 8170 and 4170 will be a good step up but even if it is I wont be upset about my purchase. Guaranteed I will be getting PD when it comes out though and a 1090fx board







You can probably get $80-$90 for your 4100 and then its just $100 more out of your pocket for double the cores. Im not gonna tell ya to wait and Im not gonna tell ya to get an 8120 either. I know what i'd probably do and I just did it. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Well guys, I probably have about 75-100 posts in this FX owners thread and I FINALLY just pulled the trigger on an 8120. Got it for $191 shipped so not a bad deal at all. Taxes included and free ground shipping. I have an H100 lapped and will be also lapping my 8120 but not until I test it out strenuously first of course! Im really excited as I have never had an unlocked cpu before and it will be a new experience. My current phenom II cpu is an 840 with no L3 cache and not a black edition. I have it clocked to 4.3ghz with a 2810mhz NB. Going to put this phenom in another build for my wife, basically a htpc. Anyways I will make a sig and let you guys know when I get it so Reflex can add me. (dont worry I'll send a pm hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time stoler. I know you know everything there is to know about the BD by now. Let us know when you get it and keep us up to date with your results. Not like you wouldnt have anyway.
> 
> Good to hear. If you got any questions, feel free to ask.
> 
> Also, what mobo you got?
Click to expand...

"bout time", I know right? Well I am sure I do not know EVERYTHING but I kinda gotta clue that's for sure. I know I am going to make some virtual machines and dual boot my computer with linux woohoo. You know Ill be in and outta here with questions and answers. I'll even take pictures of me scraping the top of the cpu with some 2000 grit sand paper until I can set ants on fire with it (mirror shine for those of you who never tortured ants). I have a ASRock Fatal1ty 990fx and 4x4GB Kingston hyperx 1600mhz (i WILL get some better ram, shooting for a 2000mhz CL8 set) oh gotta crucial m4 128GB SSD too and I love that thing. anyways YAY I am super stoked guys I can not wait! Probably will be here by Friday cause not shipping out until Tuesday due to holiday.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Yeah I know that intels HT is not fixed but they have released many updates and fixes for windows for it. Also, I would like to see your proof on that AMD and Intel multithreading is the same. Because it wouldnt make any sense the architectures are completely different and require and completely different scheduling. AMD's modules are nothing like Intels HT. Please, I would like to see how someone has somehow made the two look similar. Because they are not. Not at all.


I'm not saying they are the same.

I am saying they are different

Intel's HT scheduling/coreparking is still broken and it was released in the Windows 2000/XP era while AMD's CMT is getting fixed by Windows 8....

You used the word SMT



Which is only used in the Floating Point Unit

Intel's Hyperthreading is SMT on everything with certain things aware of objects


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Just wanted to show some recent benchmarks from anand that show the BD doing pretty well against other cpu's
> 
> [anandtech] images


http://forum.doom9.org/showpost.php?p=1533501&postcount=1732
Quote:


> They're incompetent at best, and I wouldn't trust their other benchmarks either.


Don't get on developers bad sides...


----------



## kahboom

ran several times, smt benchmark did not run, newer i7's can run this benchmark with a patch installed but amd's doesn't have one that is working or at least on my computer


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I was able to get this with 1.55v. First and only single core 8120

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199075


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I saw a setting for it but the start menu was still all tiled when I used it at the time


They definitely said theyll have the main regular desktop for people who dont want to use the tile menu.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> I'm not saying they are the same.
> I am saying they are different
> Intel's HT scheduling/coreparking is still broken and it was released in the Windows 2000/XP era while AMD's CMT is getting fixed by Windows 8....
> You used the word SMT
> 
> Which is only used in the Floating Point Unit
> Intel's Hyperthreading is SMT on everything with certain things aware of objects
> 
> http://forum.doom9.org/showpost.php?p=1533501&postcount=1732
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> They're incompetent at best, and I wouldn't trust their other benchmarks either.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get on developers bad sides...
Click to expand...

The patch MS released for BD is just a think to help lighten the load on the cpu. It is to help windows utilize the cpu better so its not doing so much work for nothing. Basically putting certain loads in certain places rather than putting any loads anywhere.

Windows 8 will have much more support for the architecture. So, really it was just to lighten the load on BD a little until they get it fine tuned in win 8. Its still wont work 100% though and neither will HT. They are basically trying to get the scheduler to direct certain instructions to certain architecture and there is only so much it can do without becoming redundant.


----------



## dstoler

Mike, If you tweaked it some more with the temps you are getting in NC right now Im sure you could get closer to 5.7/5.8ghz. could u run single thread on cinebench at 5.5? just curious at the gain if it continues to scale which i am sure it does pretty well.

edit: i created a sig and its not showing up? whats up with that?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Mike, If you tweaked it some more with the temps you are getting in NC right now Im sure you could get closer to 5.7/5.8ghz. could u run single thread on cinebench at 5.5? just curious at the gain if it continues to scale which i am sure it does pretty well.
> edit: i created a sig and its not showing up? whats up with that?


I ran at 5.2 but it wasnt any good. 1.14 I think but something was wrong. Too low voltage I think. I get higher than that in single core at 4.8 with all 8 cores running. Like 1.24

I dont want to increase the voltage that much. I had at 1.55v with LLC at extreme which increased voltage to 1.63v. I dont want to blow my chip especially when im trying to sell it.

I dont know about the sig. I know that I have built two rigs and only one shows unlike everyone elses with more than one rig. Dont know.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Hey guys, how much rep do you need to be able to sell something on OCN?

Can you guys help me out with some rep here so I can try to sell my rig so I can get a new car?

I know I have been posting like crazy trying to get some rep to do it but I dont even know how much I need. Anyone know?


----------



## Natesters93

Question concerning my BIOSTAR TA990FXE Motherboard CIR Controller for the NB(ITE Chip).

Anyways, as i'm aware of "NOW" There is a update on the Driver CD for it and you have to actually dig into the program files of it to find it, on top of this i already updated my BIOS to the newest version(had no idea it was their until a couple days ago my USB Drives started screwing up so i did a little research and am here now.....) and no way to restore it. That being said, i can't for life of get it to install the updated driver for that host controller. i will provide a S/S and hope for a positive answer...... If not, guess i'll be stuck plugging in and out my USB ports for awhile till i get a freakin email from biostar.....










Edit: i have rebooted atleast 10 times/ ejected/ tried waiting/ etc/ etc......


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Question concerning my BIOSTAR TA990FXE Motherboard CIR Controller for the NB(ITE Chip).
> Anyways, as i'm aware of "NOW" There is a update on the Driver CD for it and you have to actually dig into the program files of it to find it, on top of this i already updated my BIOS to the newest version(had no idea it was their until a couple days ago my USB Drives started screwing up so i did a little research and am here now.....) and no way to restore it. That being said, i can't for life of get it to install the updated driver for that host controller. i will provide a S/S and hope for a positive answer...... If not, guess i'll be stuck plugging in and out my USB ports for awhile till i get a freakin email from biostar.....
> 
> Edit: i have rebooted atleast 10 times/ ejected/ tried waiting/ etc/ etc......


I would try going into the Biostar mobo thread and asking this or at least amd motheboards. I doubt anyone here will be able to answer that.

Here is a link for the biostar ta990fxe motherboards owners thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1093497/biostar-ta990fxe/0_20

Hope this helps.


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I ran at 5.2 but it wasnt any good. 1.14 I think but something was wrong. Too low voltage I think. I get higher than that in single core at 4.8 with all 8 cores running. Like 1.24
> I dont want to increase the voltage that much. I had at 1.55v with LLC at extreme which increased voltage to 1.63v. I dont want to blow my chip especially when im trying to sell it.
> I dont know about the sig. I know that I have built two rigs and only one shows unlike everyone elses with more than one rig. Dont know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Mike, If you tweaked it some more with the temps you are getting in NC right now Im sure you could get closer to 5.7/5.8ghz. could u run single thread on cinebench at 5.5? just curious at the gain if it continues to scale which i am sure it does pretty well.
> edit: i created a sig and its not showing up? whats up with that?


you have to go into edit signature and manually set it to show Both rigs, 1 on each display tablet in the sig editor. Hope this helps


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Well I almost pussed out again and was gonna wait for revision yet again but I went thru with it lol. I had the 8120 in shopping cart and credit card info loaded and backed out because I figured I had waited this long and was thinking the opteron 3200's or the 8170 was due out any day (6 weeks ago or so) the way I see it, the 8120 will be a very nice upgrade for me. I am hoping the 8170 and 4170 will be a good step up but even if it is I wont be upset about my purchase. Guaranteed I will be getting PD when it comes out though and a 1090fx board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably get $80-$90 for your 4100 and then its just $100 more out of your pocket for double the cores. Im not gonna tell ya to wait and Im not gonna tell ya to get an 8120 either. I know what i'd probably do and I just did it.
> "bout time", I know right? Well I am sure I do not know EVERYTHING but I kinda gotta clue that's for sure. I know I am going to make some virtual machines and dual boot my computer with linux woohoo. You know Ill be in and outta here with questions and answers. I'll even take pictures of me scraping the top of the cpu with some 2000 grit sand paper until I can set ants on fire with it (mirror shine for those of you who never tortured ants). I have a ASRock Fatal1ty 990fx and 4x4GB Kingston hyperx 1600mhz (i WILL get some better ram, shooting for a 2000mhz CL8 set) oh gotta crucial m4 128GB SSD too and I love that thing. anyways YAY I am super stoked guys I can not wait! Probably will be here by Friday cause not shipping out until Tuesday due to holiday.


Welp let me know how it goes, if yours turns out to be a good one it might just tempt me to get one too!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

It turns out you only need 35 rep to sell something. I posted my rig up for $1250. See if I get any takers.

I remember trying to do it like a month ago cause I had a few external HDD that I was trying to sell but I didnt have the rep then. I thought that I tried it last week and I couldnt do it. Maybe I didnt have 35 last week.

Anyway, its up for sale now. Thanks guys. Hopefully I dont lose out on too much money for what i put into it. I did put 1250 OBO.


----------



## bryonhowley

Count me in:
MSI 890FXA-GD70\AMD FX-8120\Sapphire HD 6970\In Win Dragon Rider Case\XSPC 750 RS240 Water Cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199195


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryonhowley*
> 
> Count me in:
> MSI 890FXA-GD70\AMD FX-8120\Sapphire HD 6970\In Win Dragon Rider Case\XSPC 750 RS240 Water Cooler.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199195


Thats the first proof ive seen of 890 board with FX. Ive heard of people being able to do it but this is the first Ive seen.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bryonhowley*
> 
> Count me in:
> MSI 890FXA-GD70\AMD FX-8120\Sapphire HD 6970\In Win Dragon Rider Case\XSPC 750 RS240 Water Cooler.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199195


wow good luck with the 890fxa-gd70 and BD and glad to see ya hear! I had that board and went through 2 of them with my 1100T, guessing it was the dreded vrm issue, and I know the 8120 is more power hungry so carefull how much you push it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> It turns out you only need 35 rep to sell something. I posted my rig up for $1250. See if I get any takers.
> I remember trying to do it like a month ago cause I had a few external HDD that I was trying to sell but I didnt have the rep then. I thought that I tried it last week and I couldnt do it. Maybe I didnt have 35 last week.
> Anyway, its up for sale now. Thanks guys. Hopefully I dont lose out on too much money for what i put into it. I did put 1250 OBO.


Sweet, closer than I thought then! I hope I have 35 before doing a cpu or gpu upgrade, sure my parts would sell here quickly, but I have had good luck on craigslist regardless, you may want to try there too. I usually get parts sold within a week on that site.


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Try this:
> FSB - 250Mhz
> Multi - x18 to x20
> CPU - 4.5Ghz to 5.0Ghz
> CPU/NB - 2500Mhz
> HT link - 2750Mhz
> RAM - 2000Mhz but start lower just to get cpu stable
> Voltage:
> CPU - 1.525v
> CPU/NB - 1.425v
> NB - 1.225v
> HT link - 1.3v
> CPU VDDA - 2.625v
> RAM - 1.5 - 1.575 (1.5v rated ram)
> VRM's:
> CPU LLC - ultra high
> CPU/NB LLC - high
> If you have any other questions please feel free to ask. Were all here to help.


Ok tried that, couldn't get into Windows with 20x multi, so I changed it to 18x, I'm in Windows, but I am uncertain, as I am using prime95 to benchmark and Asus AI Suite is reporting close to 80c and core temp is reporting 70c, don't really know what the safe temps are for this processor, so I stopped it. Are these safe temps? Also I couldnt get my ram to 2000MHZ, so I left it at auto with 1.5v, and 9-9-9-24 timings, I'd like to know how I can get my ram at 2000MHZ, manufacterer says I need 8-8-8-24 timings for 1600MHZ at 1.65v, Is this right? Also, how can I get it to 5GHZ? So much questions, I'm sorry, it's just I'm new to overclocking, it was easier overclocking my 1100T, but I digress.


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHobbitGamer*
> 
> Ok tried that, couldn't get into Windows with 20x multi, so I changed it to 18x, I'm in Windows, but I am uncertain, as I am using prime95 to benchmark and Asus AI Suite is reporting close to 80c and core temp is reporting 70c, don't really know what the safe temps are for this processor, so I stopped it. Are these safe temps? Also I couldnt get my ram to 2000MHZ, so I left it at auto with 1.5v, and 9-9-9-24 timings, I'd like to know how I can get my ram at 2000MHZ, manufacterer says I need 8-8-8-24 timings for 1600MHZ at 1.65v, Is this right? Also, how can I get it to 5GHZ? So much questions, I'm sorry, it's just I'm new to overclocking, it was easier overclocking my 1100T, but I digress.


Max temps on the cores is 61c. I'm kind of surprised prime was stable at 70c, usually you get instability with overclocks once you hit the mid 60s.

1.525v is way to much for an H80 unless you're giving it really cool air. I don't even regard that as a healthy voltage anyway unless you have a proper water setup. I'd try find your max stable overclock with 1.47-1.48v. I'd also keep your RAM at whatever is stock, anything above 1600MHz is pretty useless unless you are benching and you'll only strain your cpus imc and hinder any overclock you attempt.

edit: 5GHz is out of the question unless you won the silicon lottery or you're prepared to invest in better cooling (i.e. a proper water loop). Or if you can find a way to feed your H80 very cold air


----------



## headmixer

Here is another.

This is one of my folding rigs.

Runs 24/7



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199674

EDIT: BIOS 3027 & Win7 Patch


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Max temps on the cores is 61c. I'm kind of surprised prime was stable at 70c, usually you get instability with overclocks once you hit the mid 60s.
> 1.525v is way to much for an H80 unless you're giving it really cool air. I don't even regard that as a healthy voltage anyway unless you have a proper water setup. I'd try find your max stable overclock with 1.47-1.48v. I'd also keep your RAM at whatever is stock, anything above 1600MHz is pretty useless unless you are benching and you'll only strain your cpus imc and hinder any overclock you attempt.
> edit: 5GHz is out of the question unless you won the silicon lottery or you're prepared to invest in better cooling (i.e. a proper water loop). Or if you can find a way to feed your H80 very cold air


Actually the settings I used were not mine but @mikezachlowe2004, and apparently he's running it at 5GHZ+ on an H80...?


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHobbitGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Max temps on the cores is 61c. I'm kind of surprised prime was stable at 70c, usually you get instability with overclocks once you hit the mid 60s.
> 1.525v is way to much for an H80 unless you're giving it really cool air. I don't even regard that as a healthy voltage anyway unless you have a proper water setup. I'd try find your max stable overclock with 1.47-1.48v. I'd also keep your RAM at whatever is stock, anything above 1600MHz is pretty useless unless you are benching and you'll only strain your cpus imc and hinder any overclock you attempt.
> edit: 5GHz is out of the question unless you won the silicon lottery or you're prepared to invest in better cooling (i.e. a proper water loop). Or if you can find a way to feed your H80 very cold air
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the settings I used were not mine but @mikezachlowe2004, and apparently he's running it at 5GHZ+ on an H80...?
Click to expand...

Hes putting very cold air through his rad. I know those are his settings, I'm saying you shouldn't use them unless you invest in a proper water loop or putting cold air through your H80 like he is. That voltage at those temps is bad.


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Hes putting very cold air through his rad. I know those are his settings, I'm saying you shouldn't use them unless you invest in a proper water loop or putting cold air through your H80 like he is. That voltage at those temps is bad.


Ah, didn't know that. Thing is I wouldn't mind investing in proper water-cooling, it's just I don't know where to start. Well I guess it's time to dig deep. Got any advice?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHobbitGamer*
> 
> Ah, didn't know that. Thing is I wouldn't mind investing in proper water-cooling, it's just I don't know where to start. Well I guess it's time to dig deep. Got any advice?


well if your looking to get into watercooling you can look at the rasa rx kits they are great starter kits and come with everything u need if they are too pricey for u (150 for the 240 and 200 for the 360) the rs kits are still good and are $50 cheaper but don't cool quite as well as the ex series has a better radiator


----------



## kzone75

I'll try here as well.









So..I've been praising the UD3 for quite a while now. But now I have run into a BIG problem.

Was surfing the interwebz and minding my own business. Suddenly the computer shut down.No BSODs or anything. Tried to start it up again, but ended up with a constant loop. Didn't even post. Just looping every 2 seconds. Have had it running with the 8120 at 4.6GHz, 1.42V all day today. Temps has been really good. Was a bit warmer in my apartment today, so I decided to turn down the voltage and clocks.Then out of the blue this happens. Could this be the CPU or the mobo?

Have tried clearing the BIOS, kept the battery out for quite some time. Only connected the essentials (ssd, 1 stick of RAM, GPU..) Have also had it outside of the case on the motherboard box. Tried 2 PSUs. Still the same thing..

Any ideas?


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have heard that Gigabyte has been kinda slow on getting the qualtiy bios suport out for the BD. I figured they should have had it mostly worked out by now. guess not.
> I did here that there was a certain bios update that Gbyte owners were sticking with that worked best with BD. I think F6a or F6c like man said above.
> The baord has a 8+2 power phase so it can handle the BD just fine, you just need the right bios support. Thats all, theres nothing wrong with the board.


I agree there is nothing wrong with the Gigabyte mobos per se. Asus had an advantage working with AMD directly on prototype mobos but even they have not sorted out all the OC'ing features for the BD based FX CPUs. Hopefully all of the mobo companies will get the details sorted in the next few months. BD is a complicated architecture that they are still learning.


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> well if your looking to get into watercooling you can look at the rasa rx kits they are great starter kits and come with everything u need if they are too pricey for u (150 for the 240 and 200 for the 360) the rs kits are still good and are $50 cheaper but don't cool quite as well as the ex series has a better radiator


Honestly, money isn't an issue. I know it's generally easier to start of with pre-built kits, but, I'd like to start with my own, barebones "n" all. It's much more fun.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'll try here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..I've been praising the UD3 for quite a while now. But now I have run into a BIG problem.
> 
> Was surfing the interwebz and minding my own business. Suddenly the computer shut down.No BSODs or anything. Tried to start it up again, but ended up with a constant loop. Didn't even post. Just looping every 2 seconds. Have had it running with the 8120 at 4.6GHz, 1.42V all day today. Temps has been really good. Was a bit warmer in my apartment today, so I decided to turn down the voltage and clocks.Then out of the blue this happens. Could this be the CPU or the mobo?
> 
> Have tried clearing the BIOS, kept the battery out for quite some time. Only connected the essentials (ssd, 1 stick of RAM, GPU..) Have also had it outside of the case on the motherboard box. Tried 2 PSUs. Still the same thing..
> 
> Any ideas?


Dang man how unfortunate! Can you get into BIOS/UEFI? Can you try booting into safe mode? Try a different outlet in the apartment and do you have a UPS that you are plugged into?: LOOK at the VRM's and make sure there are no bulging leaky capacitors or something out of the ordinary. can you start any type of memtest? I am just trying everything I can think of. let us know any other things you discover that could possibly help?


----------



## djriful

Anyone here heard anything about FX-8170?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Dang man how unfortunate! Can you get into BIOS/UEFI? Can you try booting into safe mode? Try a different outlet in the apartment and do you have a UPS that you are plugged into?: LOOK at the VRM's and make sure there are no bulging leaky capacitors or something out of the ordinary. can you start any type of memtest? I am just trying everything I can think of. let us know any other things you discover that could possibly help?


Can't do anything. Won't make it to the BIOS at all. Tried different outlets, VRMs look fine. No buldging or leaking. And it's not possible to do a memtest. Tried all RAM I have, and it won't make any difference.
The motherboard looks fine all over. Can't see anything out of the ordinary.

Will have to pick up another CPU tomorrow and see if is that. Not really sure what's going on.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Max temps on the cores is 61c. I'm kind of surprised prime was stable at 70c, usually you get instability with overclocks once you hit the mid 60s.
> 1.525v is way to much for an H80 unless you're giving it really cool air. I don't even regard that as a healthy voltage anyway unless you have a proper water setup. I'd try find your max stable overclock with 1.47-1.48v. I'd also keep your RAM at whatever is stock, anything above 1600MHz is pretty useless unless you are benching and you'll only strain your cpus imc and hinder any overclock you attempt.
> edit: 5GHz is out of the question unless you won the silicon lottery or you're prepared to invest in better cooling (i.e. a proper water loop). Or if you can find a way to feed your H80 very cold air


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHobbitGamer*
> 
> Ok tried that, couldn't get into Windows with 20x multi, so I changed it to 18x, I'm in Windows, but I am uncertain, as I am using prime95 to benchmark and Asus AI Suite is reporting close to 80c and core temp is reporting 70c, don't really know what the safe temps are for this processor, so I stopped it. Are these safe temps? Also I couldnt get my ram to 2000MHZ, so I left it at auto with 1.5v, and 9-9-9-24 timings, I'd like to know how I can get my ram at 2000MHZ, manufacterer says I need 8-8-8-24 timings for 1600MHZ at 1.65v, Is this right? Also, how can I get it to 5GHZ? So much questions, I'm sorry, it's just I'm new to overclocking, it was easier overclocking my 1100T, but I digress.


The BD is rated at 1866Mhz RAM so anything up to that is just fine for the chip. Over that is overclocking. If you want to get 2000Mhz you have to loosen the timings more. Also max temp for 8 core FX cpus is 61C like said above is correct. You dont want to go over that with core temps. Also max safe voltage for 8-core FX is 1.55v so 1.525v is fine. Yeah, you dont want your chip getting that hot. Thats too hot. You should be able to get at least 4.75Ghz with x19 multi at less than 1.5v. Try doing it at 1.475v first and see if its stable and watch temps. If not stable and temps are okay then go to 1.5v. Make sure you got LLC high enough to handle Vcore drop. If its dropping too low, it wont be stable but then again you dont want it too high or it will increase too much and youll get too much heat. You should be able to get 4.75Ghz with 250mhz FSB and x19 multi with the H80. Try different voltages but dont let temps go above 60C. If its getting too hot and youve tried lowest voltage its stable at youll have to back off multi. Go down on multi x0.5 each time until stable and temps are within safe max.

If you got any other question please feel free to ask. Thats what were here for. Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Can't do anything. Won't make it to the BIOS at all. Tried different outlets, VRMs look fine. No buldging or leaking. And it's not possible to do a memtest. Tried all RAM I have, and it won't make any difference.
> The motherboard looks fine all over. Can't see anything out of the ordinary.
> Will have to pick up another CPU tomorrow and see if is that. Not really sure what's going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I'll try here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..I've been praising the UD3 for quite a while now. But now I have run into a BIG problem.
> Was surfing the interwebz and minding my own business. Suddenly the computer shut down.No BSODs or anything. Tried to start it up again, but ended up with a constant loop. Didn't even post. Just looping every 2 seconds. Have had it running with the 8120 at 4.6GHz, 1.42V all day today. Temps has been really good. Was a bit warmer in my apartment today, so I decided to turn down the voltage and clocks.Then out of the blue this happens. Could this be the CPU or the mobo?
> Have tried clearing the BIOS, kept the battery out for quite some time. Only connected the essentials (ssd, 1 stick of RAM, GPU..) Have also had it outside of the case on the motherboard box. Tried 2 PSUs. Still the same thing..
> Any ideas?


Well if you had votlage lower than 1.42v and at 4.6GHz it should not be the cpu. I would say that its the mobo but thats my opinion. As long as temps werent outrageous. Even still the cpu will shut itself off before heat causes damage to it. I doubt its the cpu but who knows, you wont find out until you replace one of them. Have you tried reseating the cpu and then clearing cmos? I would try that see if you can get it to post. Other than that I dont know other than to replace something. Do you have a different chip to put in the board for now and try it? That way you can tell if its the board or the cpu.

Hope this helps a little. I would try reseatin the cpu and clearing the cmos and try again. If that doesnt work then something definitely needs replaced.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> I agree there is nothing wrong with the Gigabyte mobos per se. Asus had an advantage working with AMD directly on prototype mobos but even they have not sorted out all the OC'ing features for the BD based FX CPUs. Hopefully all of the mobo companies will get the details sorted in the next few months. BD is a complicated architecture that they are still learning.


The first board I got was the MSI 990FXA GD-80 and when I got the BD I was having all kinds of problems with bios and voltages. Thats why I replaced it with my current board for exactly the same reason you said. ASUS worked with AMD directly with this board and chip. I knew the I would get the best support with the two together.

It is a complicated architecture and its going to take some trial and error to get it right. I think its a really great architecture but like you said they just need to become familiar with it and make the necessary optimizations and adjustments to get it working the way they want it too.


----------



## ebduncan

i have had no issues with gigabyte ud3 board. I almost wished i picked up the crosshair V but after the new gigabyte bios F6f, i am quite happy with my ud3.

I have noticed that it seems the the asus boards are getting the highest clocks. I have reached 5.2ghz on my 8120 on all 8 cores. Granted i did it with super cold ambient air.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i have had no issues with gigabyte ud3 board. I almost wished i picked up the crosshair V but after the new gigabyte bios F6f, i am quite happy with my ud3.
> I have noticed that it seems the the asus boards are getting the highest clocks. I have reached 5.2ghz on my 8120 on all 8 cores. Granted i did it with super cold ambient air.


Yeah I think all the boards are able to clock high its the stability and reliablity part that is the problem for most people. I actually heard that the F6f bios was one of the worse ones but I could be mistaken. I heard that the F6c bios was the better one but that was atleast a month ago. I have actually found more stability in the asus 9920, 9921, and 1003 bios rather than their latest 1102 bios. In the 1003 bios and 1102 bios the CPU and CPU/LLC dont work like theyre supposed to. The 9921 works pretty good and the 9920 works well also. I am using the 9920 cause its the only one that supports individual core disable whereas the rest only disable modules at a time.

I think the 9921 and 1003 have the best stability for CHV board but I would not recommend the 1003 cause of the LLC problems. I will probably update to 9921 cause I was getting the best stability with that one.

I try to stay up to date with other 990FX boards and from what I heard a few weeks ago, Gbyte was not getting that great of bios out to users. that was a while ago though and it could be different now. I was able to get 5.2Ghz with my msi board but like I said earlier I was having problems with stability and voltages too much.


----------



## reflex99

i only picked the CHV because it had the highest clocks at the time.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Well if you had votlage lower than 1.42v and at 4.6GHz it should not be the cpu. I would say that its the mobo but thats my opinion. As long as temps werent outrageous. Even still the cpu will shut itself off before heat causes damage to it. I doubt its the cpu but who knows, you wont find out until you replace one of them. Have you tried reseating the cpu and then clearing cmos? I would try that see if you can get it to post. Other than that I dont know other than to replace something. Do you have a different chip to put in the board for now and try it? That way you can tell if its the board or the cpu.
> 
> Hope this helps a little. I would try reseatin the cpu and clearing the cmos and try again. If that doesnt work then something definitely needs replaced.


Tried reseating a couple of times and also cleared cmos. Still a no-go. I'll give up for today.

Thanks for all your help, guys. This thread is a good place to be at.







I don't write much here (or anywhere else for that matter) but I enjoy reading all your posts.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Tried reseating a couple of times and also cleared cmos. Still a no-go. I'll give up for today.
> Thanks for all your help, guys. This thread is a good place to be at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't write much here (or anywhere else for that matter) but I enjoy reading all your posts.


You're welcome. Come back anytime. We are more than happy to help.


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The BD is rated at 1866Mhz RAM so anything up to that is just fine for the chip. Over that is overclocking. If you want to get 2000Mhz you have to loosen the timings more. Also max temp for 8 core FX cpus is 61C like said above is correct. You dont want to go over that with core temps. Also max safe voltage for 8-core FX is 1.55v so 1.525v is fine. Yeah, you dont want your chip getting that hot. Thats too hot. You should be able to get at least 4.75Ghz with x19 multi at less than 1.5v. Try doing it at 1.475v first and see if its stable and watch temps. If not stable and temps are okay then go to 1.5v. Make sure you got LLC high enough to handle Vcore drop. If its dropping too low, it wont be stable but then again you dont want it too high or it will increase too much and youll get too much heat. You should be able to get 4.75Ghz with 250mhz FSB and x19 multi with the H80. Try different voltages but dont let temps go above 60C. If its getting too hot and youve tried lowest voltage its stable at youll have to back off multi. Go down on multi x0.5 each time until stable and temps are within safe max.
> If you got any other question please feel free to ask. Thats what were here for. Hope this helps, good luck.


Didn't work with 1.475, nor 1.5. I think I'll hold off going over 4.5GHZ until I get proper watercooling. Would you kindly tell me what settings I would need for 4.4GHZ, I tried with the previous settings you gave me for 5GHZ, but used 1.4V core instead, and it didn't work...


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The first board I got was the MSI 990FXA GD-80 and when I got the BD I was having all kinds of problems with bios and voltages. Thats why I replaced it with my current board for exactly the same reason you said. ASUS worked with AMD directly with this board and chip. I knew the I would get the best support with the two together.
> It is a complicated architecture and its going to take some trial and error to get it right. I think its a really great architecture but like you said they just need to become familiar with it and make the necessary optimizations and adjustments to get it working the way they want it too.


Glad you had good support with Asus. My experience with them as well as many others has been terrible Asus customer support... Gigabyte has been good at releasing new BIOS as soon as they discover an issue or find ways to provide better OC support for the FX CPUs. Obviously AMD is trying to do their part to support the mobo makers and end users but it will take some time to sort it all out.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHobbitGamer*
> 
> Didn't work with 1.475, nor 1.5. I think I'll hold off going over 4.5GHZ until I get proper watercooling. Would you kindly tell me what settings I would need for 4.4GHZ, I tried with the previous settings you gave me for 5GHZ, but used 1.4V core instead, and it didn't work...


Try the same settings except for multi. Leave the voltage at 1.5v and then work your way down. If you just arent getting any luck with 250Mhz fsb then try 225fsb. or even try lowering cpu/nb and ht link down a notch. 2250 for cpu/nb and 2500 got ht. You just got to keep trying different settings.

I would leave the voltage at 1.5v for cpu and cpu llc at ultra high. and try all different FSB, Multi, CPU/NB, HT and RAM clocks until you find something that works. Once you get a nice clock speed then work on lowering voltages. You just got to keep working at it until you find you cpu sweet spot. It does take time. I have had my chip since it came out and Im still working on find different clocks and voltages that work best. Most people enjoy doing this but it seems that you are just looking for a quick high overclock. If thats the case just up your multiplyer and cpu voltage until it becomes unstable then back off multi one step and increase voltage one or two steps and that should be good for now for a quick overclock. Take your time. BD overclocking can get very in depth and thats why most people like it. It takes time and patience. If you dont have that then just work with multi and voltage.

By the way, what is your stock cpu voltage?


----------



## RedSunRises

Hey I just saw they are selling OEM versions of the FX-8150 on newegg for $240 (30 dollars cheaper than normal price). So I was wondering, is OEM usually worse than normal? Or is it 30 dollars less because it doesnt come in that bullet proof case it usually does? lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106007


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Hey I just saw they are selling OEM versions of the FX-8150 on newegg for $240 (30 dollars cheaper than normal price). So I was wondering, is OEM usually worse than normal? Or is it 30 dollars less because it doesnt come in that bullet proof case it usually does? lol
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106007


Its because it's cpu only. no cooler.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Its because it's cpu only. no cooler.


There is no way that CPU cooler is worth 30 bucks... I am just wondering if they usually makes worse binned chips the OEM version? or is it purely because they have more chips than CPU coolers... lol


----------



## trumpet-205

OEM simply means it is not in any pretty packaging (no pretty box, no pretty menu, and no cooler). That is how they cut off $30.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> There is no way that CPU cooler is worth 30 bucks... I am just wondering if they usually makes worse binned chips the OEM version? or is it purely because they have more chips than CPU coolers... lol


They definitely dont have more coolers than chips. AMD and global foundries have been having problems with chip yields. Thats for sure.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> OEM simply means it is not in any pretty packaging (no pretty box, no pretty menu, and no cooler). That is how they cut off $30.


That seems like a really good deal to me for some reason... I wouldnt use the stock heatsinkfan anyway...


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> That seems like a really good deal to me for some reason... I wouldnt use the stock heatsinkfan anyway...


I don't think it comes with the sticker as well.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I don't think it comes with the sticker as well.


Oh then F*** THAT!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> That seems like a really good deal to me for some reason... I wouldnt use the stock heatsinkfan anyway...


I dont think anyone uses the stock fan. They should just ship them out with the water cooler or nothing at all. Bottom line. It would be really nice if AMD shipped all their BD out with water coolers. If someone wanted their own cooling unit like most do then ship it without a cooler. That stock heatsink and fan is a joke. Even if it was twice as big with a 120mm fan it still wouldnt work well.


----------



## Raw Topic

Hello everyone.

I am looking forward to posting once I fiugre out how to do a stable overclock on my machine. I have posted a link maybe someone here can check out my gear and give me some direction? I apreciate you taking the time.

-Raw

http://www.overclock.net/t/1200483/amd-fx4100-and-msi-970-45g-overclocking-for-firstimer#post_16198915


----------



## yching07

@mikezachlowe2004

it looks like you know more about the vrm phase power more than anyone, im a total ignorant about it, how is the vrm phase power on a Asus M5A97 EVO?

I currently have a m5a87 and it pretty sucks for oc and it throttles on OC with my FX8120 on stock settings, do you think the m5a97 is going to help me out, or at least is going to be an improvement? I dont have the money right now to go and waste $200 more on crosshair V or sabertooth 990FX

what motherboard would you recommend on asus brand?

Ohh another thing, you guys mention that the stock speeds of the NB and HT are CPU/NB - 2200Mhz and HT Link - 2600Mhz.

This is weird bc when I go to my bios settings I put everything on manual but I cant set my HT speed to go hight than my NB speed, evertime I change the speed of my NB to 2400, the max speed I get on HT is 2400, anyone knows why?

PS: yeah I just checked, If I change my NB speed, the HT Speed changes automatically to the value of the speed of my NB, I cant set my HT highter than my NB.


----------



## reflex99

sure it's not a heat problem?

From what i know, the Main difference between the EVO and the vanilla is that the EVO has the digital PWM (digi+), and the vanilla is analog.

Maybe you could snag a 990XA-UD3, or 970A-UD3 or something like that.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> That seems like a really good deal to me for some reason... I wouldnt use the stock heatsinkfan anyway...


The OEM part only has a 1 year warranty compared to the retail CPU which has a three year warranty.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> The OEM part only has a 1 year warranty compared to the retail CPU which has a three year warranty.


Thanks for clarifying!!!


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> The OEM part only has a 1 year warranty compared to the retail CPU which has a three year warranty.


+ Rep


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I dont think anyone uses the stock fan. They should just ship them out with the water cooler or nothing at all. Bottom line. It would be really nice if AMD shipped all their BD out with water coolers. If someone wanted their own cooling unit like most do then ship it without a cooler. That stock heatsink and fan is a joke. Even if it was twice as big with a 120mm fan it still wouldnt work well.


Many people use the OE fans. They work just fine for the intended application. Only ~5% of consumers are PC enthusiasts. Only enthusiasts switch to an expensive HSF.









I have NO interest in a water-cooler set-up. CLCs in particular are more trouble than they are worth as far as cost & noise vs. performance. Quality HSFs perform better. Then there is the water-leak liability. No thanks, I'll pass. If people want CLCs with their CPU then they can buy OEM CPUs and after market water-coolers.

It would be bad marketing on AMD's part to jack all the CPU prices to accommodate CLC coolers.


----------



## bryonhowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> wow good luck with the 890fxa-gd70 and BD and glad to see ya hear! I had that board and went through 2 of them with my 1100T, guessing it was the dreded vrm issue, and I know the 8120 is more power hungry so carefull how much you push it.


I got this board with my December 2010 build and so far have had no problems with it at all. The only problem I have had with the FX is MSI's slowness in getting a bios with updated microcode to work with the games with Steam CEG DRM. That did finally come this month and can now play Portal 2 and DNF other than that I am very happy with the FX CPU.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> @mikezachlowe2004
> it looks like you know more about the vrm phase power more than anyone, im a total ignorant about it, how is the vrm phase power on a Asus M5A97 EVO?
> I currently have a m5a87 and it pretty sucks for oc and it throttles on OC with my FX8120 on stock settings, do you think the m5a97 is going to help me out, or at least is going to be an improvement? I dont have the money right now to go and waste $200 more on crosshair V or sabertooth 990FX
> what motherboard would you recommend on asus brand?
> Ohh another thing, you guys mention that the stock speeds of the NB and HT are CPU/NB - 2200Mhz and HT Link - 2600Mhz.
> This is weird bc when I go to my bios settings I put everything on manual but I cant set my HT speed to go hight than my NB speed, evertime I change the speed of my NB to 2400, the max speed I get on HT is 2400, anyone knows why?
> PS: yeah I just checked, If I change my NB speed, the HT Speed changes automatically to the value of the speed of my NB, I cant set my HT highter than my NB.


Yeah that board has a 6+2 power phase which should work pretty well for anything up to 5Ghz with the BD. I wouldnt try going over 5Ghz with the board though. Also asus has the best bios support for BD cause they work hand in hand with AMD before the BD came out. Also they release new bios updates every month or two with more system stability and memory stablity.

Newegg actually has an open box one so I would go with that. Good deal. ASUS has great customer support too.

Definitely a good find. I would get it if I were you. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.

IMO i wouldnt go with a Gbyte board. Although Gbyte owners will tell you they have no problems, if you go to Gbyte thread you will see all the problems they have. Bios, Customer support, quality sometimes.

I recommend asus, msi (although im not sure about bios support for BD right now), asrock seems to be dong pretty well right now. MSI has great qualtiy components but when I had their 990fxa gd80 mobo the bios support for BD was bad. This was back when BD was released so I dont know how its like now.

But for that price you cant beat it. Go with the ASUS EVO.


----------



## Jayeasyand8150

Got mine a couple of weeks ago


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Gigabyte 990fx UD3
> Yup,
> Bad bios support (last 2 bios releases have made things worse), No LLC control, Doesn't handle voltages above 1.5V properly.
> Its all good for a phenom 2 or a small overclock tho.


Definatly not as good as an Asus CHV, but not bad for the money. I picked up my UD3 for $110 Canadian. Had it up to 5.2 Ghz, so not too bad IMO.
I use the F6f Beta Bios though.


----------



## Tweeky

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106007

AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRW8KGU - OEM

<a>Manufacturer Warranty







</a>Beyond any applicable Newegg return policy, this item is warranted independently by the product's Manufacturer. Below is a summary provided for convenience only and may not be accurate or current. Read full details.


Manufacturer Limited Warranty period (parts): 30 days
Manufacturer Limited Warranty period (labor): 30 days


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Tried reseating a couple of times and also cleared cmos. Still a no-go. I'll give up for today.
> Thanks for all your help, guys. This thread is a good place to be at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't write much here (or anywhere else for that matter) but I enjoy reading all your posts.


What does your computer sound like when you boot it up? All the fans running? Do the fans spin up fast and then idle, then spin up fast again? Have you tried another video card?


----------



## Boomstick68

So is the 8120 with a substantial overclock, say 4.5ghz + faster than a i5 2500k. I'm undecided about going with the 2500k, if I can throw the 8120 in my current set up without buying new mobo and be able to at least run with a 2500k then that's what I'd rather do. All I know is the 4100 has GOT to go.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> So is the 8120 with a substantial overclock, say 4.5ghz + faster than a i5 2500k. I'm undecided about going with the 2500k, if I can throw the 8120 in my current set up without buying new mobo and be able to at least run with a 2500k then that's what I'd rather do. All I know is the 4100 has GOT to go.


The 8120 will be faster than the i5 2500K in majority of multithreaded workloads

Especially in workloads that use SSE4.1 and require Integer AVX





The only difference between FX-8120 and FX-8150 is really only clocks FX-8120 @ 3.6GHz with 3.9GHz TC = FX-8150 @ 3.6 with 3.9GHz TC

Transcoding and Video Game rendering is mostly integer where Bulldozer is aimed at while the Sandy Bridge processors are more aimed at Floating Point(games that do Physics tend to run better on Sandy Bridge but you can easily neglect that if you have a GPU)

I would recommend waiting for Vishera/Komodo though and keep the FX-4100 through it.. it will be more cost effective...


----------



## trumpet-205

Integer AVX is on Intel AVX2, which will be introduced on Haswell.

I don't recall a lot of software codes around SSE 4.1 or AVX. Mostly revolves around SSE3.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Integer AVX is on Intel AVX2, which will be introduced on Haswell.
> I don't recall a lot of software codes around SSE 4.1 or AVX. Mostly revolves around SSE3.


SSE4.1 and AVX is mostly video transcoding

Integer AVX can be used to replace Integer SSE2, It will take time but since newer compilers force auto-vectorization we won't have to wait long









AVX Integer => 128bit SIMD, With FP AVX => 256bit
AVX2 Integer => 256bit SIMD, With FP AVX => 512bit

AVX does Integer just not 256bit Integer
AVX2 adds what XOP adds which is 256bit Integer





Pretty much tells you what is needed

If GPU Drivers and Video Game Engines exploited AVX instead of SSE2+x87 you would be seeing a better playing field 150 Megapixels vs 200-284 Megapixels


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106007
> 
> AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.6GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor FD8150FRW8KGU - OEM
> 
> Manufacturer Warranty Beyond any applicable Newegg return policy, this item is warranted independently by the product's Manufacturer. Below is a summary provided for convenience only and may not be accurate or current. Read full details.
> 
> Manufacturer Limited Warranty period (parts): 30 days
> Manufacturer Limited Warranty period (labor): 30 days


Man that warranty sucks! At my local frys the 8120 is $199.99 and the 8150 $249.99. Newegg is milking it too much with their pricing.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man that warranty sucks! At my local frys the 8120 is $199.99 and the 8150 $249.99. Newegg is milking it too much with their pricing.


Well it is OEM and yes Newegg is milking it way to much but a lot of others are selling it for the price of the i7 2600K

Pretty much degrading Performance/Price by a ton


----------



## yching07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Yeah that board has a 6+2 power phase which should work pretty well for anything up to 5Ghz with the BD. I wouldnt try going over 5Ghz with the board though. Also asus has the best bios support for BD cause they work hand in hand with AMD before the BD came out. Also they release new bios updates every month or two with more system stability and memory stablity.
> Newegg actually has an open box one so I would go with that. Good deal. ASUS has great customer support too.
> Definitely a good find. I would get it if I were you. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask.
> IMO i wouldnt go with a Gbyte board. Although Gbyte owners will tell you they have no problems, if you go to Gbyte thread you will see all the problems they have. Bios, Customer support, quality sometimes.
> I recommend asus, msi (although im not sure about bios support for BD right now), asrock seems to be dong pretty well right now. MSI has great qualtiy components but when I had their 990fxa gd80 mobo the bios support for BD was bad. This was back when BD was released so I dont know how its like now.
> But for that price you cant beat it. Go with the ASUS EVO.


Thanks, I will try to see when i can get one of those and try to sell my current board on kijiji por like 40bucks or something like that lol

Now about my other question, do you know why I cant set my HT Speed to 2600mhz? it looks like my NB/CPU speed sets the maximum speed of my HT :S


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> Thanks, I will try to see when i can get one of those and try to sell my current board on kijiji por like 40bucks or something like that lol
> Now about my other question, do you know why I cant set my HT Speed to 2600mhz? it looks like my NB/CPU speed sets the maximum speed of my HT :S


Youre working with a BD right cause it sounds like your working with Phenom or something. Before BD it was recommended or even demanded that the HT link be lower than the cpu/nb but with BD thats not the case. BD comes stock with cpu/nb at 2200Mhz and ht link at 2600MHz. I dont know why you cant get that ht link at 2600mhz if you have BD cause thats its stock setting. There should be no problem getting that unless you bios doesnt support it. I really dont know about that. You do have latest bios correct? You are working with BD correct? I cant remember if you said I post so many things to help BD owners I cant keep track.

I would try to pick up that open box EVO asap if you can. Thats a good deal and asus has great support. Anyway let me know about those questions and ill try to help as best i can.


----------



## Tweeky




----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> SSE4.1 and AVX is mostly video transcoding
> Integer AVX can be used to replace Integer SSE2, It will take time but since newer compilers force auto-vectorization we won't have to wait long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVX Integer => 128bit SIMD, With FP AVX => 256bit
> AVX2 Integer => 256bit SIMD, With FP AVX => 512bit
> AVX does Integer just not 256bit Integer
> AVX2 adds what XOP adds which is 256bit Integer
> 
> 
> Pretty much tells you what is needed
> If GPU Drivers and Video Game Engines exploited AVX instead of SSE2+x87 you would be seeing a better playing field 150 Megapixels vs 200-284 Megapixels


I have a question since you posted this. I am currently working with Visual studio C++ express 2010 and I was looking into that compiler. Had it already been optimized for BD or do I have to update it? Do you know anything about this? I am trying to learn program thats optimized for BD and I have amd's guide for it but i did see somthings about compiler updates for BD but i dont know if they been done with windows update or I have to do it myself. If you know anything about this please fill me in. Thanks


----------



## yching07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Youre working with a BD right cause it sounds like your working with Phenom or something. Before BD it was recommended or even demanded that the HT link be lower than the cpu/nb but with BD thats not the case. BD comes stock with cpu/nb at 2200Mhz and ht link at 2600MHz. I dont know why you cant get that ht link at 2600mhz if you have BD cause thats its stock setting. There should be no problem getting that unless you bios doesnt support it. I really dont know about that. You do have latest bios correct? You are working with BD correct? I cant remember if you said I post so many things to help BD owners I cant keep track.
> I would try to pick up that open box EVO asap if you can. Thats a good deal and asus has great support. Anyway let me know about those questions and ill try to help as best i can.


Yes, Im working with a BD FX8120, the phenomII was my previous CPU, and yes Im using the last version of the Bios for my mobo (0803), I guess I will have to contact Asus to also let them know about this problem with the speed of the HT/NB.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> Yes, Im working with a BD FX8120, the phenomII was my previous CPU, and yes Im using the last version of the Bios for my mobo (0803), I guess I will have to contact Asus to also let them know about this problem with the speed of the HT/NB.


What board do you have?


----------



## yching07

I just updated my signature with my rig so its easier for ppl to help me out, my board is an Asus m5a87


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> I just updated my signature with my rig so its easier for ppl to help me out, my board is an Asus m5a87


I dont even see any bios updates for that board on asus. I would definitely call them about that cause wasnt that board not supposed to support BD at first until they realized the pins on BD were the same? You should be able to get higher clocks on the HT than the CPU/NB.

I think that may be what the problem is. That board was never supposed to support FX. I could be wrong though, but I would contact them anyway about it.


----------



## yching07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I dont even see any bios updates for that board on asus. I would definitely call them about that cause wasnt that board not supposed to support BD at first until they realized the pins on BD were the same? You should be able to get higher clocks on the HT than the CPU/NB.
> I think that may be what the problem is. That board was never supposed to support FX. I could be wrong though, but I would contact them anyway about it.


yeah there are upadtes on the bios, they have released 2 bios updates after the BD came up, you can check them up here: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A87/

the last version is v0803, the manual and the specs says its a AM3+ socket and it should support the FX CPU, the manual and the website says the following: AMD AM3+ FX™/Phenom™ II/Athlon™ II/Sempron™ 100 Series Processors

I did create a ticket on their customer service about this issue and see how they reply in the next days.


----------



## TheHobbitGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Try the same settings except for multi. Leave the voltage at 1.5v and then work your way down. If you just arent getting any luck with 250Mhz fsb then try 225fsb. or even try lowering cpu/nb and ht link down a notch. 2250 for cpu/nb and 2500 got ht. You just got to keep trying different settings.
> I would leave the voltage at 1.5v for cpu and cpu llc at ultra high. and try all different FSB, Multi, CPU/NB, HT and RAM clocks until you find something that works. Once you get a nice clock speed then work on lowering voltages. You just got to keep working at it until you find you cpu sweet spot. It does take time. I have had my chip since it came out and Im still working on find different clocks and voltages that work best. Most people enjoy doing this but it seems that you are just looking for a quick high overclock. If thats the case just up your multiplyer and cpu voltage until it becomes unstable then back off multi one step and increase voltage one or two steps and that should be good for now for a quick overclock. Take your time. BD overclocking can get very in depth and thats why most people like it. It takes time and patience. If you dont have that then just work with multi and voltage.
> By the way, what is your stock cpu voltage?


I think I'll overclock later, going to be ordering a new kit probably a EK H30, but I have dilemma basically, I can buy the EK h30 supreme HF 360, or a bundled kit from the website. I don't know which one is better. Could you help me out? Also stock Vcore is 1.38, I guess, that's what CPU-Z is saying.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-117-EK&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=

or

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-042-OE&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have a question since you posted this. I am currently working with Visual studio C++ express 2010 and I was looking into that compiler. Had it already been optimized for BD or do I have to update it? Do you know anything about this? I am trying to learn program thats optimized for BD and I have amd's guide for it but i did see somthings about compiler updates for BD but i dont know if they been done with windows update or I have to do it myself. If you know anything about this please fill me in. Thanks


Microsoft C++ Compiler, I believe any version requires you to do intrinsics or use this option
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/7t5yh4fd.aspx

I am not sure about Bulldozer support till version 11(Which comes out with Windows 8)
http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/visual-studio-11


----------



## marcellux

I have send a tweet to microsoftHelps and asked for news about the hotfix for mij FX-8120. They replied with this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594/en-us

Now I'm a bit confused ; is this the withdrawn hotfix or a new one??


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcellux*
> 
> I have send a tweet to microsoftHelps and asked for news about the hotfix for mij FX-8120. They replied with this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594/en-us
> Now I'm a bit confused ; is this the withdrawn hotfix or a new one??


Thats the new one. there are 2 parts a patch and a hotfix.


----------



## marcellux

So what do I do now? I only have this, do I need the other one?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcellux*
> 
> So what do I do now? I only have this, do I need the other one?


CMT Workaround Fix
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
Disables Core Parking on FX procressors
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060

The CMT workaround fix can potentially slow down your multithreaded performance and the disable core parking can increase your power consumption

But, the fixes also have a proven improvement in most applications that have an overall serial pattern


----------



## TridentKeeper

Hi, I am new with this scorpius setup and I need assistance on reaching a stable 4.5ghz mark or better.

RIght now I am at 4.5ghz that can boot but experiencing hardware failures on Prime95 and AIDA64 benchtests.

On Cinebench 11.5 I usually get a 5.02 score.
On SuperPI it takes 15min to process a 32mb iteration.

Here are my specs for now. (please check RIG)

And here are my BIOS settings.

D.O.C.P = On
Multiplier = 22.5
Memory Frequency = 1600mhz
CPU/NB Frequency = 2200mhz
CPU Volts = 1.4500
The rest are set to AUTO.

With this noob overclock(I know I am a noob) setup I could POST and go to windows and perform simple tasks without any bluescreen either on Cinebench, LinX and or IBT.

BUT can't pass PRIME95, I am getting an error of "Illegal Sumout" - "Hardware Failure"

I need your help guys with my Setup. I know my RIG is adequate enough to pass a 4.5ghz mark FULL 24/7 Stable.

I really need your help on setting my BUILD's overclock profile.
If you have this similar motherboard and processor, please post your settings aswell let me copy it if its okay.

Info:
Asus Sabertooth 990FX BIOS Update 0901 (latest from ASUS) from 0705.
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4gbx2 1600Mhz C9
PSU: Seasonic Xseries X850
Cooling: Antec Kuhler H620 with DeepCool Z9 Thermal grease, Scythe Kaze Jyuni 1900RPM push pull config.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Microsoft C++ Compiler, I believe any version requires you to do intrinsics or use this option
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/7t5yh4fd.aspx
> I am not sure about Bulldozer support till version 11(Which comes out with Windows 8)
> http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/visual-studio-11


To be honest with you, I couldnt tell you anything about custom water loops. I have heard good things about certain pumps but I wouldnt be ablet o remembe them.

As for the stock voltage, this is probably why you cant get 5Ghz or maybe even 5.8Ghz and its probably why its getting that hot on you. Chips that usually can overclock to 5Ghz have stock voltage between 1.3 - 1.35v. Usually if you dont have a stock voltage between this then you probably wont be able to overclock to around 5GHz. Thats just usually what we see with these FX chips.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> Hi, I am new with this scorpius setup and I need assistance on reaching a stable 4.5ghz mark or better.
> RIght now I am at 4.5ghz that can boot but experiencing hardware failures on Prime95 and AIDA64 benchtests.
> On Cinebench 11.5 I usually get a 5.02 score.
> On SuperPI it takes 15min to process a 32mb iteration.
> Here are my specs for now. (please check RIG)
> And here are my BIOS settings.
> D.O.C.P = On
> Multiplier = 22.5
> Memory Frequency = 1600mhz
> CPU/NB Frequency = 2200mhz
> CPU Volts = 1.4500
> The rest are set to AUTO.
> With this noob overclock(I know I am a noob) setup I could POST and go to windows and perform simple tasks without any bluescreen either on Cinebench, LinX and or IBT.
> BUT can't pass PRIME95, I am getting an error of "Illegal Sumout" - "Hardware Failure"
> I need your help guys with my Setup. I know my RIG is adequate enough to pass a 4.5ghz mark FULL 24/7 Stable.
> I really need your help on setting my BUILD's overclock profile.
> If you have this similar motherboard and processor, please post your settings aswell let me copy it if its okay.
> Info:
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX BIOS Update 0901 (latest from ASUS) from 0705.
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4gbx2 1600Mhz C9
> PSU: Seasonic Xseries X850
> Cooling: Antec Kuhler H620 with DeepCool Z9 Thermal grease, Scythe Kaze Jyuni 1900RPM push pull config.


Well if you know that it can do it then try increasing voltage. I would try to run prime on small fft test. If that passes and it doesnt pass blend it should be the cpu/nb. Try increasing voltage on cpu/nb. Just keep trying difference settings.

Safe limits:

CPU - 1.55v
CPU/NB - 1.5v
NB - 1.3v
HT - 1.35v

You should have to worry about NB or HT but just try increasing the voltages until it becomes stable. You just got to keep working at it. It takes time and BD is not the simplest chip to overclock. Thats why BD is so much fun. Take your time with it. The best way to do it is to find out for yourself. Just keep working at it. there are many overclocking guides for BD that you can print out. Try that and just work with it till you find something you like. It takes time and patience. If you find yourself getting frustrated, take a break.

Also, what is your stock voltage?

Good luck


----------



## TridentKeeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Well if you know that it can do it then try increasing voltage. I would try to run prime on small fft test. If that passes and it doesnt pass blend it should be the cpu/nb. Try increasing voltage on cpu/nb. Just keep trying difference settings.
> Safe limits:
> CPU - 1.55v
> CPU/NB - 1.5v
> NB - 1.3v
> HT - 1.35v
> You should have to worry about NB or HT but just try increasing the voltages until it becomes stable. You just got to keep working at it. It takes time and BD is not the simplest chip to overclock. Thats why BD is so much fun. Take your time with it. The best way to do it is to find out for yourself. Just keep working at it. there are many overclocking guides for BD that you can print out. Try that and just work with it till you find something you like. It takes time and patience. If you find yourself getting frustrated, take a break.
> Also, what is your stock voltage?
> Good luck


Hi thanks for the insight, I really appreciate it. FX-6100 offers a stock voltage of 1.390v I believe but don't quote me on that. Its lesser than 1.40v that's for sure.

Maybe I'll look around some guides over the net for overclocking a BD, a FX-6100 for this matter.

Do you have some links that you might know and wanna share?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> Hi, I am new with this scorpius setup and I need assistance on reaching a stable 4.5ghz mark or better.
> RIght now I am at 4.5ghz that can boot but experiencing hardware failures on Prime95 and AIDA64 benchtests.
> On Cinebench 11.5 I usually get a 5.02 score.
> On SuperPI it takes 15min to process a 32mb iteration.
> Here are my specs for now. (please check RIG)
> And here are my BIOS settings.
> D.O.C.P = On
> Multiplier = 22.5
> Memory Frequency = 1600mhz
> CPU/NB Frequency = 2200mhz
> CPU Volts = 1.4500
> The rest are set to AUTO.
> With this noob overclock(I know I am a noob) setup I could POST and go to windows and perform simple tasks without any bluescreen either on Cinebench, LinX and or IBT.
> BUT can't pass PRIME95, I am getting an error of "Illegal Sumout" - "Hardware Failure"
> I need your help guys with my Setup. I know my RIG is adequate enough to pass a 4.5ghz mark FULL 24/7 Stable.
> I really need your help on setting my BUILD's overclock profile.
> If you have this similar motherboard and processor, please post your settings aswell let me copy it if its okay.
> Info:
> Asus Sabertooth 990FX BIOS Update 0901 (latest from ASUS) from 0705.
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 4gbx2 1600Mhz C9
> PSU: Seasonic Xseries X850
> Cooling: Antec Kuhler H620 with DeepCool Z9 Thermal grease, Scythe Kaze Jyuni 1900RPM push pull config.


here ya go. FX-6100 on Sabertooth 4.7Ghz stable. I have been tweaking things though. still trying to find a good balance for performance.

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i299/dragonsdeath/asus/

NOTE: I am on a custom water loop. synthetic load my cores get to 56° and socket gets to 65°


----------



## garikfox

VID of my FX-8120 is 1.375, Higher VID is better, Means better silicone. (I havent OC'ed this one yet im using it at stock 3.1GHz)

My FX-6100 has a VID of 1.225 (I dont use this one anymore its in the box in the closet, lol), It did a easy 4.2GHz with 1.30v at full load.

Heres a good OC Guide, Its straight from the horses mouth.

http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> here ya go. FX-6100 on Sabertooth 4.7Ghz stable. I have been tweaking things though. still trying to find a good balance for performance.
> http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i299/dragonsdeath/asus/
> NOTE: I am on a custom water loop. synthetic load my cores get to 56° and socket gets to 65°


You should be able to bring down that voltage a bit, if you turn on the VRM spectum. At full load I pull 1.428v so 1.464 seems a bit excessive


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> You should be able to bring down that voltage a bit, if you turn on the VRM spectum. At full load I pull 1.428v so 1.464 seems a bit excessive


Do you have a low vid or high vid chip? Mine is low vid at 1.25 stock. they seem to need a little more and from what I've read I got a good chip getting that high stable out of a low vid chip.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> VID of my FX-8120 is 1.375, Higher VID is better, Means better silicone. (I havent OC'ed this one yet im using it at stock 3.1GHz)
> My FX-6100 has a VID of 1.225 (I dont use this one anymore its in the box in the closet, lol), It did a easy 4.2GHz with 1.30v at full load.
> 
> Heres a good OC Guide, Its straight from the horses mouth.
> http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


Not true. Not with the BD's. Is has been found that with *most* FX chips that the best ones to overclocked are the ones with VID in between 1.3 and 1.35v.

If you read this thread you will find this to be true 9 out of 10 cases.


----------



## TridentKeeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> here ya go. FX-6100 on Sabertooth 4.7Ghz stable. I have been tweaking things though. still trying to find a good balance for performance.
> http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i299/dragonsdeath/asus/
> NOTE: I am on a custom water loop. synthetic load my cores get to 56° and socket gets to 65°


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## yching07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Not true. Not with the BD's. Is has been found that with *most* FX chips that the best ones to overclocked are the ones with VID in between 1.3 and 1.35v.


What do you mean by this? how you find out?


----------



## bmgjet

Testing and other posting in these forums.
Most the people with VID's between those can get 4.8-5ghz with out too much problem. Where people with lower or higher vids then that are maxing out at 4.6-4.7ghz


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> What do you mean by this? how you find out?


The reason I know this is because I have been in this thread since the release of BD. If you go threw the thread you will find out.

The best BD 8120 chips are the ones with stock VID 1.3-1.35v. The are the chips that can be overclocked the highest. I have been through 3 x 8120 chips myself and this rule has applied also.

Actually, I found out after it had already been determined by other BD owners. Then when I compared my 3 x 8120's it fit the profile exactly. Since then I have found with most other people with 8120's that this also applied.

The proof is in this thread. You can also google it and probably find out as well.

The chips with voltage between 1.3v-1.35v have been found that they overclock higher, stay cooler and dont hit their votlage wall until after 5Ghz. 9 out of 10 8120 chips are like this.


----------



## garikfox

This is a perfect explanation of CPU VID.

_"Low VID vs high VID

A low VID sample is going to be a high leakage chip (good for benching with extreme cooling, high VID is better for daily). VID is determined by TDP. If a CPU has a TDP of 125W, when they are setting the VID, they are setting it so it does not go over the TDP. If the range for a certain CPU is 1.2-1.5, and a CPU is going past the 125W TDP, they will give it a low VID. So a 1.25v CPU would be a low VID CPU, but a high leakage CPU. Now you take that 1.25VID CPU, and set it to 1.4V, it will now be drawing more power then a high VID CPU that started at 1.4V.

So in reality, for a daily system or system cooled by air or water, you DO NOT want a low VID CPU. They are better then high VID CPUs for LN2 or other xtreme cooling though."
_


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Go through this thread and you will find that the *majority* of FX chips that have VID lower than 1.3v or higher than 1.35v cannot be overclocked as high as the chips with VID between these values. On top of that they will run hotter and/or will hit their voltage wall sooner. This has only been found with FX chips that I know of.

This has been found several months ago. Within a month of the chips release. You will probably find yourself that if you have an FX chip that does not have a VID thats within the 1.3-1.35v range that you will probably not be able to overclock to 5GHz without it getting way too hot or it being unstable. While the chips that have VID within 1.3-1.35v are more likely to be able to overclock to 5Ghz without getting too hot and being stable. There are several examples throughout this thread that support this. You just have to read it. I am not saying this happens every time but 9 out of 10 times it does.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Go through this thread and you will find that the *majority* of FX chips that have VID lower than 1.3v or higher than 1.35v cannot be overclocked as high as the chips with VID between these values. On top of that they will run hotter and/or will hit their voltage wall sooner. This has only been found with FX chips that I know of.
> This has been found several months ago. Within a month of the chips release. You will probably find yourself that if you have an FX chip that does not have a VID thats within the 1.3-1.35v range that you will probably not be able to overclock to 5GHz without it getting way too hot or it being unstable. While the chips that have VID within 1.3-1.35v are more likely to be able to overclock to 5Ghz without getting too hot and being stable. There are several examples throughout this thread that support this. You just have to read it. I am not saying this happens every time but 9 out of 10 times it does.


Interesting, man If I had the extra money i think I woulda bought another 8120 by now lol. I have been dieing to run BF3 with an FX and see if its better/same/worse. Im guessing same but better would be nice. I honestly wish I could afford an intel 2500k also just to see if gameplay is better. Intel fanboys sure do a good job of making me second guess sticking with AMD, i mean its clear its faster, but its cheaper for me to stick with AMD than switch to intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The best BD 8120 chips are the ones with stock VID 1.3-1.35v. The are the chips that can be overclocked the highest. *I have been through 3 x 8120 chips myself* and this rule has applied also.
> snip.


WHat was the situation with getting 3 fx8120's? Warranty or you buying a few to find a sweet one? Curious if 2 failed and your on your 3rd.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Interesting, man If I had the extra money i think I woulda bought another 8120 by now lol. I have been dieing to run BF3 with an FX and see if its better/same/worse. Im guessing same but better would be nice. I honestly wish I could afford an intel 2500k also just to see if gameplay is better. Intel fanboys sure do a good job of making me second guess sticking with AMD, i mean its clear its faster, but its cheaper for me to stick with AMD than switch to intel.
> WHat was the situation with getting 3 fx8120's? Warranty or you buying a few to find a sweet one? Curious if 2 failed and your on your 3rd.


The first chip I got was the chip I still have. When I got it I had it installed on MSI 990fxa gd80 board and I was having problems with voltages. It turned out to be the mobo but I didnt know that at first. I did a cross exchange to compare mine with another one. The second one that I got has a much lower VID and I couldnt even overclock it to 4.4Ghz whereas the first one I was able to clock to 5+ghz. I sent the second one back and did another cross exchange again because I still wanted to compare performance to make sure the one I got first was working right. The third one I got had VID of 1.2825v I think and I was able to overclock to 4.8Ghz but it was getting way hotter than the first one I got and I still couldnt clock to 5Ghz. So I returned the third one as well and just kept the first one anyway. I later found out that with the FX chip that my boards bios is what was causing all the problems with the overvolting. I returned that and got the one I have now. Much better support and I was able to get stable at 5+Ghz. Thats when I started looking into stock VID's and found that with FX chips, the best ones to overclock for daily use were the ones with stock VID between 1.3-1.35v. We started talking about this on this thread and everyone started comparing and we come to the conclusion of which are the best FX chip to have. I thought at first that with higher VID better chip but it turns out that once VID goes above 1.35v you hit voltage wall too early to be able to get 5Ghz+ whereas the lower VID get too hot before you can get to 5+Ghz.

The current chip I have now has VID of 1.325v and I have found that most FX chips clock much better and to 5Ghz a lot easier with voltage stock between 1.3-1.35v.

I think you should be able to search this thread to find it. There are so many posts now I wouldnt try going threw it one by one. If I had to guess I would have to say that its about half way from here to the beginning, maybe a little bit before.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> The first chip I got was the chip I still have. When I got it I had it installed on MSI 990fxa gd80 board and I was having problems with voltages. It turned out to be the mobo but I didnt know that at first. I did a cross exchange to compare mine with another one. The second one that I got has a much lower VID and I couldnt even overclock it to 4.4Ghz whereas the first one I was able to clock to 5+ghz. I sent the second one back and did another cross exchange again because I still wanted to compare performance to make sure the one I got first was working right. The third one I got had VID of 1.2825v I think and I was able to overclock to 4.8Ghz but it was getting way hotter than the first one I got and I still couldnt clock to 5Ghz. So I returned the third one as well and just kept the first one anyway. I later found out that with the FX chip that my boards bios is what was causing all the problems with the overvolting. I returned that and got the one I have now. Much better support and I was able to get stable at 5+Ghz. Thats when I started looking into stock VID's and found that with FX chips, the best ones to overclock for daily use were the ones with stock VID between 1.3-1.35v. We started talking about this on this thread and everyone started comparing and we come to the conclusion of which are the best FX chip to have. I thought at first that with higher VID better chip but it turns out that once VID goes above 1.35v you hit voltage wall too early to be able to get 5Ghz+ whereas the lower VID get too hot before you can get to 5+Ghz.
> The current chip I have now has VID of 1.325v and I have found that most FX chips clock much better and to 5Ghz a lot easier with voltage stock between 1.3-1.35v.
> I think you should be able to search this thread to find it. There are so many posts now I wouldnt try going threw it one by one. If I had to guess I would have to say that its about half way from here to the beginning, maybe a little bit before.


Yeah I miss my 8150 sometimes, but I needed a better gpu. The guy I sold it to is on OCN and I knew mine did 5.0Ghz, his cooling was able to keep it there, mine wasnt. He even ran it at 5.2Ghz but would get too warm for his taste on ambient air. I hope my next one I will be so lucky to get one inbetween the VID you see. I didnt have any screens of it stock, but coretemp showed vid as 1.275v on a 4.4ghz overclock i had. I think thats why i couldnt keep it cool with two 120mm radiators? He has like 2 360mm radiators and 1 240mm i think. SLI under water too but still thats a lot lol.

This is the only screen I have with core temp exposing VID, not sure if its accurate?


----------



## Seronx

That is interesting information

VID: 1.3-1.35v
Date: 1140+

Means it is a good chip most of the time

Good information to know








(Now, I know what to hope for when I buy a CPU lol)


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> That is interesting information
> VID: 1.3-1.35v
> Date: 1140+
> Means it is a good chip most of the time
> Good information to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now, I know what to hope for when I buy a CPU lol)


This has only been confirmed with the Bulldozer chips. Not other although it may follow a similar pattern.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> This has only been confirmed with the Bulldozer chips. Not other although it may follow a similar pattern.


Maybe, there should be a separate thread for this?

AMD FX (Bulldozer) Owner "VID(A) -> Max 24/7 Overclock(B)"


----------



## Macke93

Got my Bulldozer yesterday!
Going to install it today!
I'll be back later today and going to PM thread starter with CPUz links and all that!


----------



## Neroh

The whole VID thing started when Chew at xtremesystems found through his testing of a batch of 8150s that high VID usually is better than lower. 1.3 and up were found to be quite good, while 1.325 and up were excellent.

Generally this rule holds true for 8150s. Exact numbers for the 8120s aren't known for sure, it could be similar it could be different. As for the odds of getting a 1.3v chip and up, nobody knows.

As for the differences between 8150s and 8120s, generally the 8120s kept up reasonably well on air but fell behind once proper water cooling or sub zero cooling was introduced. Once again this was from the mouth of Chew.
Quote:


> This is the only screen I have with core temp exposing VID, not sure if its accurate?


CoreTemp and AMD Overdrive are both good for finding out what the exact VID is.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh*
> 
> The whole VID thing started when Chew at xtremesystems found through his testing of a batch of 8150s that high VID usually is better than lower. 1.3 and up were found to be quite good, while 1.325 and up were excellent.
> Generally this rule holds true for 8150s. Exact numbers for the 8120s aren't known for sure, it could be similar it could be different. As for the odds of getting a 1.3v chip and up, nobody knows.
> As for the differences between 8150s and 8120s, generally the 8120s kept up reasonably well on air but fell behind once proper water cooling or sub zero cooling was introduced. Once again this was from the mouth of Chew.
> CoreTemp and AMD Overdrive are both good for finding out what the exact VID is.


If anyone is interested in the VID stock voltages pertaining to Bulldozer chips, search through this thread and you wil find all the info you need.

Too high of a VID is not good either. Just as bad as low VID. The best FX chips are the ones with stock VID between 1.3v and 1.35v. The proof is throughout this thread. Many BD owners including myself have done the comparisons.

*The reason they put stock voltage low is to keep TDP down. The reason they put stock voltage high is to keep stability up.

In between is where you want.*

If you want the proof, search through the thread.


----------



## Jackirwin

got this chip today and tested it in my system and there isnt much difference in my 1100t chip


----------



## ZEX

ZEX
AMD FX-8150

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203048



add me please. thanks


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZEX*
> 
> ZEX
> AMD FX-8150
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2203048
> 
> add me please. thanks


You have to PM the OP...


----------



## Jackirwin

i still need to be added to this list whats the admin name and how do i pm him


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackirwin*
> 
> i still need to be added to this list whats the admin name and how do i pm him


reflex99 is who you need to pm. click new messages towards the top right and create a new message.


----------



## odienez11

this may seem like a dumb question but should I watch the core temps on hw monitor or the cpu temp?


----------



## Natesters93

HW monitor is pretty accurate, it read about 5-6C* Off of my Actual MB Number readings(Have biostar 990fxe So my CPU temp shows up on my Hexadecimal monitor







, Anyways, Those should be accurate, the most i'[ve seen it off is by 10C* and i had it OC to 5ghz and crashed in the process so it really didn't matter.

Edit: Also,Core temps Are your actual CPU Degrees, the CPU is the thermals( or THRM) Don't ever go past 61 C* preferably on Thrm's and 70C* Seems OK but not recommended for core temps


----------



## odienez11

i just updated my bios and now when it is under load the oc drops to 1.7 ghz. any idea on how to fix this?
ps: i have cool n quiet, apm, etc. all off


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> i just updated my bios and now when it is under load the oc drops to 1.7 ghz. any idea on how to fix this?
> ps: i have cool n quiet, apm, etc. all off


Mb brand? Cpu? Ram? Etc would be nice info to have, if you actually need some help


----------



## odienez11

need to put in my sig oh well. ASUS M5A97 EVO, FX 8120, 4 gb of team ram, and all is on custom liquid cooling loop so temps are fine.


----------



## pvt.joker

so it was mentioned a couple pages back to use core temp to tell vid. I'm curious to know is what core temp (and AOD under CPU status) is reporting the currently applied vid or the stock?


----------



## kahboom

what is a good vid for 4.8ghz according to core temp im at 1.2750v @4.853ghz should this be higher or lower?


----------



## odienez11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> so it was mentioned a couple pages back to use core temp to tell vid. I'm curious to know is what core temp (and AOD under CPU status) is reporting the currently applied vid or the stock?


core temp is 40-43 at 4.7ghz. and it says the vid is 1.2625 but when the clock speed drops the vid goes to .8875


----------



## odienez11

can someone please help


----------



## kzone75

Well, my system is back up and running again. But I still have no clue what was going on. We tried a 960T, 965BE and an x3 450 but the boot loop was still there. I put my 8120 back in and the computer started up like nothing had happened. This makes me think that there was a motherboard thingy. Maybe it forgot where the BIOS is or something.. There will be a motherboard change if it happens again.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> can someone please help


Do you have the settings in epu on ai suite ii set to high performance? When set to auto or max power save it will drop multi...

Make sure you have epu power save disabled in bios. I know you mentioned it but make sure you have all cpu power saving features disabled.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> what is a good vid for 4.8ghz according to core temp im at 1.2750v @4.853ghz should this be higher or lower?


It does seem kind of low but as long as its stable the lower the better. Run prime95 to check for stability. If you can run cinebench your not that far off but it doesnt mean your stable.

It seems that you have a really nice chip.

What is the stock voltage on the chip?


----------



## odienez11

set to high performance and yes all power saving is off


----------



## kahboom

disable c6 powerstate in bios


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> set to high performance and yes all power saving is off


yes make sure all cpu power saving is off. C1, C1e, c6, cc6, apm, epu, cool n quiet.

Do you have turbo core disabled? Maybe check configuration in high performance epu and make sure vcore drop is disabled.

Other than that I dont know what to tell you. Go back to previous bios.


----------



## kahboom

im prime stable ran for 15min, need better fans though for my water cooling it gets way too hot, having two gtx 570's in my loop doesn't help, running 1.43 in bios set LLC to extreme, goes up to 1.48v max running prime and doesn't go over 152f which is two hot, yeah ive been prime testing too get stable with the chip and my ram, runs cinebench fine


----------



## kahboom

also set core parking to 0 which really helps out in games


----------



## kahboom

Regarding stock voltage i never checked, never ran @ stock, overclocked it out of the box, what is a good voltage for stock?


----------



## garumaru

Where do you set this core parking to 0?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> also set core parking to 0 which really helps out in games


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> Where do you set this core parking to 0?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> also set core parking to 0 which really helps out in games
Click to expand...

Part of the windows registry modification. You can look it up online.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> im prime stable ran for 15min, need better fans though for my water cooling it gets way too hot, having two gtx 570's in my loop doesn't help, running 1.43 in bios set LLC to extreme, goes up to 1.48v max running prime and doesn't go over 152f which is two hot, yeah ive been prime testing too get stable with the chip and my ram, runs cinebench fine


In the above post you said you had 4.8Ghz at 1.275v. Now you are saying 1.43v. Thats what I meant by too low. Anyway that sounds pretty good.

Running prime for 15 minutes is not stable. Most people say run for 3hrs for it to go through most of its cycles. You can do what you want but many systems can run for 15minutes and fail after 30 or 45 or an hour or even 2hours or more I have heard. 15 minutes is hardly stable. You should be able to at least run for an hour is what i say without failing or overheating. But its your chip so do what you please.

Also, what test are you running? Blend?

Cinebench is far from telling if system is stable. It doesnt put nearly the load it needs to for stability test.

Good stock voltage is 1.3 - 1.35v. Higher mean less stable chip. Lower means hotter running chip in most cases.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> what is a good vid for 4.8ghz according to core temp im at 1.2750v @4.853ghz should this be higher or lower?


Good vid?
Vid cannot be changed.

Your VID is 1.275v.

Open cpu-z and run cinebench i doubt you can run 4.8ghz cinebench at that voltage.

You should be using about 1.35v for that. Cinebench stable, not prime, nor ibt.


----------



## kahboom




----------



## kahboom

its set to 1.43 in bios but cpu it says its 1.44 and goes up too 1.48 in prime, running prime for hours on end is kind of pointless if you ask me, its not that my overclock failed its that i ended the test, not wanting to damage my chip, will test for longer once i get better fans for my loop


----------



## Erick

1.45v~1.48v now thats more like voltage for 4.8ghz.

Quite normal, just stick below 1.5v

And temps under 61c, core temp.

Did you oc your MEM? I have the same and want to know what they are capable of.


----------



## AMD4ME

The reason many people run P95 or similar PC system stressors is to confirm system reliability. Some folks are happy if their PC boots. Other folks want or need a more reliable PC so they are the ones who tend to run P95 for 24 hours to confirm system stability. There are enough problems with bad drivers, O/S and software code, you don't want an unstable hardware platform too.


----------



## Erick

nvm, repost


----------



## dstoler

Hey guys got my FX-8120 today woohoo! Havent messed with any overclocking tonight but will soon! Stock VID is 1.3125V so hopefully its a good one. Will post updates soon and then when I am good and ready I will lap it!


----------



## dstoler

1150 is the date I assume but is this some of the newest batch or what? I dont know how AMD does all the


----------



## trumpet-205

If 1150 is the date, then it means 50th week of 2011 (around December).


----------



## marcellux

"CMT Workaround Fix
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594

Disables Core Parking on FX procressors
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060

The CMT workaround fix can potentially slow down your multithreaded performance and the disable core parking can increase your power consumption

But, the fixes also have a proven improvement in most applications that have an overall serial pattern"

I have installed both fixes and this is my windows experience index now:



It's in Dutch but i'm sure you know what it says. The greatest improvement is the Corsair SSD with a highest possible score 7.9 wich was before the update 7.6 also that it now says 4 core instead of 8 core


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcellux*
> 
> "CMT Workaround Fix
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
> Disables Core Parking on FX procressors
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060
> The CMT workaround fix can potentially slow down your multithreaded performance and the disable core parking can increase your power consumption
> But, the fixes also have a proven improvement in most applications that have an overall serial pattern"
> I have installed both fixes and this is my windows experience index now:
> 
> It's in Dutch but i'm sure you know what it says. The greatest improvement is the Corsair SSD with a highest possible score 7.9 wich was before the update 7.6 also that it now says 4 core instead of 8 core


I wonder If this will cause some problems seeing that AMD advertised as 8core processor and windows says its a 4 core. What do you guys think about that? Do you think maybe if we make a big deal about it we'll get half are money reimbursed for half the cores missing? that'd be nice...


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> If 1150 is the date, then it means 50th week of 2011 (around December).


Yes this is correct. It is one of the later ones I think. We'll I know its later than mine, that for sure. I think mine says 1142 I think, it might say 1148. I know its in the 40's and I know its an even number but not exactly sure. I would probably say that its 1142. I got it the same day it was released.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Just thought I would post this. Here you can see that Bulldozer blows away every processor on the market by a lot.

This was at the Llano A8-3870K Review HERE


----------



## ht_addict

Think I've found my stable OC for my FX8150 @ 4.816Ghz(301x16) Ran AIDA64 Stability Test for over 8hrs.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Think I've found my stable OC for my FX8150 @ 4.816Ghz(301x16) Ran AIDA64 Stability Test for over 8hrs.


Wow... I never thought about going over 275Mhz on the FSB. Can you do a cinebench run at 5Ghz maybe with the fsb at 300Mhz? I would like to see how it compares to other fsb clocks with cpu at 5Ghz.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Just thought I would post this. Here you can see that Bulldozer blows away every processor on the market by a lot.
> This was at the Llano A8-3870K Review HERE


My 8150 scores 4895mb/s:thumb:


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcellux*
> 
> "CMT Workaround Fix
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
> 
> Disables Core Parking on FX procressors
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060
> 
> The CMT workaround fix can potentially slow down your multithreaded performance and the disable core parking can increase your power consumption
> 
> But, the fixes also have a proven improvement in most applications that have an overall serial pattern"
> 
> I have installed both fixes and this is my windows experience index now:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in Dutch but i'm sure you know what it says. The greatest improvement is the Corsair SSD with a highest possible score 7.9 wich was before the update 7.6 also that it now says 4 core instead of 8 core


WEI is never accurate to be honest. My X4 975 @ 4.2Ghz is rated at 7.6 Score....


----------



## Natesters93

I just did this little Registry tweak for all you not so concerned on power to a point, it disables core parking.
Provided is a link, saw a very good improvement so far from my FX-4100 now @ 4.7Ghz.....


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I should be getting my new bios chip from asus today. I'll let you guys know if there is any difference in stability, performance, and things like that. I flashed my bios back to 9921 because the CPU and CPU/NB LLC worked correclty in that whereas the latest two bios from asus dont work correctly. ASUS told me that the current bios chip I have now is faulty for Bulldozer and automatically sent me a new one. I dont know what difference between the one that i got and the one their sending me but hopefully I can get some better stability and get 5.2Ghz stable. That'd be nice. I'll keep you guys updated on this. Wish me luck.


----------



## dstoler

Sorry my internet for phone sucks at work and was just wondering exactly what is the registry tweak you speak of? I'm kinda iffy on messin around with it but if u can swear by it I'm down. Thanks! I'm enjoying my 8120 btw guys! Stayed up until 2am last night and had to be at work by 7am haha

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## racer86

hey guys finally got done tweaking my new rig was able to post at 5ghz but the temps were too high im going watercooling in the next week or two so well see what happens then









cpu - 4656mhz
memory - 2228mhz (edit was able to get my timings down to 9-11-10-28 at that speed)
NB- 2388mhz


----------



## sosomeesot

Currently at 4.0 on just multipliers. Looking for some help on what tweaks to make to go to 4.2. Thanks guys.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosomeesot*
> 
> Currently at 4.0 on just multipliers. Looking for some help on what tweaks to make to go to 4.2. Thanks guys.


Increase cpu voltage and you should have no problem getting to 4.2Ghz. If you increase voltage to 1.475v you should be able to get 4.6-4.8Ghz with just the multiplyer.

You're chip has much more potential than 4.2Ghz. It can be overclocked much higher than a phenom without much voltage increase.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Sorry my internet for phone sucks at work and was just wondering exactly what is the registry tweak you speak of? I'm kinda iffy on messin around with it but if u can swear by it I'm down. Thanks! I'm enjoying my 8120 btw guys! Stayed up until 2am last night and had to be at work by 7am haha
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


He is talking about disabling the MS patches for FX i think. He posted a link a few posts ago that showed how. I dont know how much it works or anything like that. If you try it out let me know how it works out for you.

Disable core parking and CMT i think.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sosomeesot*
> 
> Currently at 4.0 on just multipliers. Looking for some help on what tweaks to make to go to 4.2. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Increase cpu voltage and you should have no problem getting to 4.2Ghz. If you increase voltage to 1.475v you should be able to get 4.6-4.8Ghz with just the multiplyer.
> 
> You're chip has much more potential than 4.2Ghz. It can be overclocked much higher than a phenom without much voltage increase.
Click to expand...

You should easily be able to hit around 4.4 with 1.43 V and a little extra voltage on the CPU-NB, NB, HT, DRAM, etc. and still get by on air cooling.


----------



## marcellux

@ dstoler http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/11/early-results-achieved-with-amd-fx-processor-using-windows%C2%AE-7-scheduler-update/


----------



## sosomeesot

I think I'll shoot for 4.4, monitor performance and temps, and get back to you guys when I'm either looking for more, or looking for help on how to fix what I've destroyed, haha. Thanks!


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcellux*
> 
> @ dstoler http://blogs.amd.com/play/2012/01/11/early-results-achieved-with-amd-fx-processor-using-windows%C2%AE-7-scheduler-update/


why is the microsoft website asking me for login info?

where do I have to log in to download the patches?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> why is the microsoft website asking me for login info?
> where do I have to log in to download the patches?


Patch: 1

http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows%207/Windows%20Server2008%20R2%20SP1/sp2/Fix387870/7600/free/441065_intl_x64_zip.exe

Patch: 2

http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows%207/Windows%20Server2008%20R2%20SP1/sp2/Fix391262/7600/free/441280_intl_x64_zip.exe


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> why is the microsoft website asking me for login info?
> where do I have to log in to download the patches?


you just have to give them your email. They send the hotfixes to your email. Just so they know its not a machine or automated thing or something like that.


----------



## JLloyd13

Hey im buying soon. Is there any reason to get the 8150 over the 8120 if your overclocking anyway?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLloyd13*
> 
> Hey im buying soon. Is there any reason to get the 8150 over the 8120 if your overclocking anyway?


For the possibility the 8150 will overclock the same or slightly more with a little less voltage.


----------



## JLloyd13

So what? $60 for a better chance at something still based on chance? Sure, if youve got the money. I dont, so 8120 it is. Chances are it will be just as good anyway.


----------



## bmgjet

Most 8120s hit 4.6-4.8ghz with 1.4X voltage.
If your lucky youll get 4.9-5ghz with1.48-1.49v
If your unlucky youll get 4.5-4.6 with 1.48-1.49v

Also a good motherboard is a must to get the most out of these chips.


----------



## sosomeesot

Ok guys, just set the cpu to 4.4 using only multipliers and the +025 feature, which sets my voltage to 1.425. Good, stable, overclock? My computer (the folder) shows current cpu speed to be 4.43.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLloyd13*
> 
> So what? $60 for a better chance at something still based on chance? Sure, if youve got the money. I dont, so 8120 it is. Chances are it will be just as good anyway.


It is best to go with 8120. It is all chance. You have a little better chance of overclocking higher with 8150 but not that much higher. Use the extra $60 towards better cooling cause youll need it. Also like above said you need a good motherboard with more power phase to be able to handle the chip better. Overall the 8120 does just as well as the 8150. This might help a little better. The chance of overclocking an 8120 to 5GHz is about 30% and the chance of overclocking 8150 to 5Ghz is about 60%. Both need a lot of cooling though so if you dont have good cooling you wont be able to get 5GHz with either chip.

Hope this helps.

Also, I got my new bios chip so I'll let you guys know how it goes and if there are any changes that I notice.


----------



## Raephen

I replaced my cooler this week for a Prolimatech Genesis (a bit more airflow over my vrm heatsink -- it got almost too hot to touch) and before ordering it, I checked the height of one of my two Corsair Vengeange dimms. I guess I didn't put it back in correctly, because I noticed in my cpu-z validation, I only had 4 gigs ram.
I double checked this in system, and all things came out ok.
But while checking my settings etc. I stumbled upon a very odd thing: the WEI score for my XFX HD6870 is 6.5. A full point lower than it used to be.
Skyrim doesn't seem to think so: it runns just as it always has. So I'm thinking it's a mix up, and I wonder: could the Win7 FX patch have something to do with it?
(Oh, and running 'winsat formal' gives the same result: lowest score a 6.5, graphics. Maybe that patch wanted to cheer my FX-4100 1.4125 VID chip up by fooling him into thinking it's no longer the weakest link







)


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> I replaced my cooler this week for a Prolimatech Genesis (a bit more airflow over my vrm heatsink -- it got almost too hot to touch) and before ordering it, I checked the height of one of my two Corsair Vengeange dimms. I guess I didn't put it back in correctly, because I noticed in my cpu-z validation, I only had 4 gigs ram.
> I double checked this in system, and all things came out ok.
> But while checking my settings etc. I stumbled upon a very odd thing: the WEI score for my XFX HD6870 is 6,5. A full point lower than it used to be.
> Skyrim doesn't seem to think so: it runns just as it always has. So I'm thinking it's a mix up, and I wonder: could the Win& FX patch have something to do with it?
> (Oh, and running 'winsat formal' gives the same result: lowest score a 6.5, graphics. Maybe that patch wanted to cheer my FX-4100 1.4125 VID chip up by fooling him into thinking it's no longer the weakest link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thats weird, Patch made my GFX score go up 0.1 to 7.9.
Id fire up gpu-z and watch the sensors tab to make sure its clocking back up into 3d mode.


----------



## TKFlight

Skyrim runs really good on my FX-4100, I just need a new monitor since it only seems to max out at 60FPS. Can any tell me how to somehow increase the cap? It usually stays in the 50's and then It'll cap at 60fps a lot of the times, even when I'm fighting someone. Looks like my GTS 250 is still good, hahahaha still need to upgrade.

EDIT: nvm, I forgot about the monitor refresh rate.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Wow... I never thought about going over 275Mhz on the FSB. Can you do a cinebench run at 5Ghz maybe with the fsb at 300Mhz? I would like to see how it compares to other fsb clocks with cpu at 5Ghz.


I get a Score of 8.02 at 16.5x300


----------



## bmgjet

Make sure Vsync isnt on, That will cap it to 60fps.
Also Skyrim is very CPU limited so if anythings being bottlenecked its more then likely that.
Best way to test if its your CPU is to lower your resolution. If your frame rate doesnt go up much or not at all then its your CPU. Which the only cure is to overclock more.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Thats weird, Patch made my GFX score go up 0.1 to 7.9.
> Id fire up gpu-z and watch the sensors tab to make sure its clocking back up into 3d mode.


Fired up GPU-Z and rean the test. During the relevant tests it clocked the way it should: 940/1100 with a constant load of arround 85%.
It's just peculiar, but no big deal: WEI is just one of the most irrelevant, beit easiest accesable, benchmark tools there is.
And I've never put much faith in benchmarks. I prefer to look at the whole picture: overall performance, and neither my FX-4100 nor my '6.5' HD6870 let me down in that regard: Skyrim in 1080p runns smooth (though after a few hours of play - it happens at times







- a 'purge cell buffer' helps).


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Just wanted to show you guys. With the new bios chip the cpu and cpu/nb llc is working correclty. Also, my system is a lot more stable. I can run 5.0Ghz at 1.55v which i couldnt do without at least 1.575v. Also my temps are a lot lower than before too. I dont know how a bios chip could do so much by i am very pleased. I have class at 7:30am tomorrow so I got to get to bed but heres a screen shot of what i just ran. I know its not that long of a run but before with these settings it would last a minute. Definitely much more stability and temps are like 8C lower. Boggled my mind. I will do more testing tomorrow and let you know how it goes. But this is it for now. I did a quick run in cinebench and didnt see a change but I will do some more tomorrow. Thanks guys. Hope this helps some with this chip and board.


----------



## 66racer

Any of you guys mind running a benchmark that isnt very known? Its from Custom PC magazine. Its a pretty cool benchmark that does single thread gimp image editing, then handbrake h.264 video encoding, lastly a multitasking bench then spits out individual and a total score. Its pretty much a real world test. The max I tested on was 4735mhz on a 8150 right at launch and a lot has changed since then, maybe you guys can reveal the performance gains in the short maturity span BD has undergone.

Custom PC benchmarks suite 2007
www.tinyurl.com/benchies

Attached are 2 pics from their magazine so you know its "real" and not some weird file your downloading


Blue stock, orange overclocked
i7-990x ee 4.6ghz
i7-2600k 5.0ghz
i7-920 4.04ghz
FX-8150 4.81ghz
i5-2500k 5.0ghz
1100t 4.2ghz


my results at 4735mhz


----------



## DevilDriver

^^^^ downloading now. I'll run it and post results in the morning


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> ^^^^ downloading now. I'll run it and post results in the morning


Cool, never timed it but its probably around 10-15mins total. Thanks, Well hopfully in the morning when I check a few people will have posted









See ya guys later!


----------



## yching07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Just wanted to show you guys. With the new bios chip the cpu and cpu/nb llc is working correclty. Also, my system is a lot more stable. I can run 5.0Ghz at 1.55v which i couldnt do without at least 1.575v. Also my temps are a lot lower than before too. I dont know how a bios chip could do so much by i am very pleased. I have class at 7:30am tomorrow so I got to get to bed but heres a screen shot of what i just ran. I know its not that long of a run but before with these settings it would last a minute. Definitely much more stability and temps are like 8C lower. Boggled my mind. I will do more testing tomorrow and let you know how it goes. But this is it for now. I did a quick run in cinebench and didnt see a change but I will do some more tomorrow. Thanks guys. Hope this helps some with this chip and board.


Wow thats very nice! I wonder if you have this problem with the bios on a high end motherboard what would happen to us the ones who bought more cheapers one


----------



## bmgjet

66racer:
Downloading now.


----------



## lloydy

hi everyone , some good info on here keep it up









hope you all can help.......

i have a slight problem which i think might be not enough power , i can get 4.415ghz on my 8120 at 1.35v(bios)1.39(load) with just using multi and i can boot at 4.5 and 4.6 but as soon as i put load on 4.5 an 4.6 it just freezes, i have tried upping vcore and i have tried higher fsb and lower multi but still freeze ? it doesnt even blue screen or go weird colours and turn off just freeze !









i have xfx 850 , 2x 6950, chf v 990 any ideas ? i dont really want to take out a graphics card or should i to see if it is my psu ?


----------



## bmgjet

*lloydy:*
Sounds like PSU or something overheating.

*66racer:*
Results:

Image editing: 350 seconds with 13% average CPU usage.
Image editing: 1068 points.
Video encoding: 300 seconds with 33% average CPU usage.
Video encoding: 2682 points.
Multitasking testing: 126 seconds with 23% average CPU usage.
Multitasking testing: 1483 points.
Overall score: 1784 points.

---

Those tests are going to heavily favor intel and older chips, The video encoding test is using SSE2 which is slower on BD and the multitasking test only uses 2 threads lol.
Got no idea how my score compares to other chips tho.
Done on 8120 @ 4.5ghz


----------



## lloydy

something overheating ?
psu is new any ideas ?


----------



## bmgjet

For 4.5ghz youll be pulling around 350W from just the CPU, So two 2x 6950 will mean you need atleast 650W if not 700W
You didnt give any temps so what are those like.

Also have you added any more voltage to the cpu-nb.


----------



## lloydy

i got 27 c idle and at 4.4ghz 51 c at load all i have done volts wise is 1.35 on vcore


----------



## DevilDriver

My results of Custom PC Benchmarks Suite

Results:

Image editing: 1061 points.
Video encoding: 2782 points.
Multitasking testing: 1395 points.
Overall score: 1746 points.

didnt pay attention to the rest but I noticed on image editing benchmark only core 1 was being used between 90-95%. core 0,2,3,4, and 5 were between 1-5%


----------



## lloydy

any one have any ideas ?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> any one have any ideas ?


Try increasing more voltage on cpu and cpu/nb. the psu should be fine unless faulty.

Max safe voltage for cpu is 1.55v and cpu/nb is about the same but I wouldnt go over 1.5v

For 4.6Ghz I would try 1.45v cpu and 1.375v on cpu/nb. See if that works. Make sure you have all power saving features turned off on the cpu along with high performance setting in apu.

Set CPU LLC to ultra high and cpu/nb LLC to high. Disable turbo core if you havent already just to make things easier.

You do have the 8-pin 12v power connected right? Sometimes it comes loose so make sure you check it.

Sometimes there is a small voltage wall right there that has to be dealt with to get stable. I know I can get stable with stock votlage at 1.325v up to 4.4Ghz but any higher and I have to increase voltage to 1.425 at least to get stable any higher than 4.4Ghz. If I had to guess I would say that this is the problem. Increase voltage to 1.45v for cpu and 1.35v for cpu/nb. Make sure you dont have ram or cpu/nb or ht overclocked just so you can exclude that for now.

try this and let me know how ti works. This should fix the problem. If not let us know and well try to help out some more. Again, make sure all power saving features are off and set bios to:

CPU - 1.45v

CPU/NB - 1.35v

CPU LLC - Ultra High

CPU/NB LLC - High

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> any one have any ideas ?


Also whigh xfx 850 do you have? There is the pro850 and then there is the pro850 xxx.

The XXX version has two 8 pin power adapter. If you have this one you will be able to plug in all the power connections that are on the board. There is 24 pin, a 8 pin and a 4 pin power connection on the board. Have you done this?

If you dont have the xxx version then dont worry about this question and just make sure that your 24 pin and your one 8 pin 12v power is connected right.


----------



## lloydy

i have xfx 850 xxx and i will try all of what uve explained and will let u all know when ive tryed .... thankyou very much in advance


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Just wanted to show you guys. With the new bios chip the cpu and cpu/nb llc is working correclty. Also, my system is a lot more stable. I can run 5.0Ghz at 1.55v which i couldnt do without at least 1.575v. Also my temps are a lot lower than before too. I dont know how a bios chip could do so much by i am very pleased. I have class at 7:30am tomorrow so I got to get to bed but heres a screen shot of what i just ran. I know its not that long of a run but before with these settings it would last a minute. Definitely much more stability and temps are like 8C lower. Boggled my mind. I will do more testing tomorrow and let you know how it goes. But this is it for now. I did a quick run in cinebench and didnt see a change but I will do some more tomorrow. Thanks guys. Hope this helps some with this chip and board.


Is this a Bios chip with a newer Bios revision?


----------



## dstoler

Guys I cannot get my cpu prime stable over 4.2ghz to save my life! I can run cinebench up to 4.5ghz but prime freezes instantly. This new cpu I got the 8120 kicked my butt yesterday. I tried So many voltage variations and even left nb and ht at stock and ram at stock. I have tried a mixture of fsb and multiplier and just multiplier etc and can not seem to figure it out. I seriously was fooling with it for 6 hours yesterday and I am stumped. I have asrock 990fx fatal1ty pro with the 1.5 bios (most current) I can go into windows with x23 multi that's 4.6 I believe but dang prime 95 locks computer up instantly. Oh that's with voltages from 1.4-1.55v on vcore and ht,nb and ram was stock! So weird I'm starting to wonder if I got a dud overclocker? Any help will be appreciated. I only have 1600mhz ram CL9. Oh also I disabled apm,CNQ, and had LLC all the way down and all the way up. Please help! I just want to be able to stabalize 4.7-4.8ghz ahhhhhhhh

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Guys I cannot get my cpu prime stable over 4.2ghz to save my life! I can run cinebench up to 4.5ghz but prime freezes instantly. This new cpu I got the 8120 kicked my butt yesterday. I tried So many voltage variations and even left nb and ht at stock and ram at stock. I have tried a mixture of fsb and multiplier and just multiplier etc and can not seem to figure it out. I seriously was fooling with it for 6 hours yesterday and I am stumped. I have asrock 990fx fatal1ty pro with the 1.5 bios (most current) I can go into windows with x23 multi that's 4.6 I believe but dang prime 95 locks computer up instantly. Oh that's with voltages from 1.4-1.55v on vcore and ht,nb and ram was stock! So weird I'm starting to wonder if I got a dud overclocker? Any help will be appreciated. I only have 1600mhz ram CL9. Oh also I disabled apm,CNQ, and had LLC all the way down and all the way up. Please help! I just want to be able to stabalize 4.7-4.8ghz ahhhhhhhh
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


you got to increase cpu/nb voltage...

Try these settings.

Frequency:

FSB - 225Mhz
CPU - x20 Multi - 4.5Ghz
CPU/NB - Auto
HT Link - Auto
RAM - Keep under 1866Mhz for now till you get stable.

Voltage:

CPU - 1.475v
CPU/NB - 1.375v
HT Link - auto
NB - auto

LLC:
CPU - Ultra High
CPU/NB - High

I try to keep cpu/nb voltage about .1v under cpu voltage. Back in the day they use to link them together so anything up to cpu voltage is okay.
I dont know if you tried cpu/nb voltage but you didnt mention anything about it in your post.

Try these settings and let me know how it goes. Good luck. That 5.2 score you got with cinebench at stock is good. usually stock gets you about 5.00 or 5.04 at the most. Keep at it and keep us up to date.


----------



## garikfox

I installed a new 8120 for a friend yesterday into his Sabertooth 990FX, I couldnt get his to do 4.6ghz, 4.5ghz or 4.4ghz, It did the same thing passes IBT but locks up prime95, So once I set it too 4.3ghz it passed prime95 for 45min.

The voltage for 4.3ghz under load was 1.39v. The VID of his 8120 was 1.350v

Im starting to think AMD has done something with the new 8120 batches so poeple arent buying them over the 8150's


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I installed a new 8120 for a friend yesterday into his Sabertooth 990FX, I couldnt get his to do 4.6ghz, 4.5ghz or 4.4ghz, It did the same thing passes IBT but locks up prime95, So once I set it too 4.3ghz it passed prime95 for 45min.
> The voltage for 4.3ghz under load was 1.39v. The VID of his 8120 was 1.350v
> Im starting to think AMD has done something with the new 8120 batches so poeple arent buying them over the 8150's


That would suck. I am glad I got mine right away if thats the case.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> I installed a new 8120 for a friend yesterday into his Sabertooth 990FX, I couldnt get his to do 4.6ghz, 4.5ghz or 4.4ghz, It did the same thing passes IBT but locks up prime95, So once I set it too 4.3ghz it passed prime95 for 45min.
> 
> The voltage for 4.3ghz under load was 1.39v. The VID of his 8120 was 1.350v
> 
> Im starting to think AMD has done something with the new 8120 batches so poeple arent buying them over the 8150's


dude this sounds EXACTLY like what is going on with mine! Wow what the heck I feel so cheated. I have been overclocking for years and I'm tellin u this chip I got will not go past 4.4ghz. Mike I put the settings in exactly like u said and windows didn't even fully load up. Listen, I just said ok and left the settings u just suggested except I put the vcore to 1.5v and it booted to windows. I opened cpuz and the dang voltage is reading 1.424-1.448v SOoooo I dunno what the heck is going on. I'm guessing reason I couldn't get stable was uefi voltage is way off and I got LLC on 100% so I'm gonna try like 1.53v in uefi and then boot up and see what cpuz says. Sheesh!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmgjet

Try some other bios versions.
Sounds like its a voltage control problem with that one.


----------



## garikfox

garikfox - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2206651


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garikfox*
> 
> Im starting to think AMD has done something with the new 8120 batches so poeple arent buying them over the 8150's


That doesn't make sense. "Doing something" would mean a different stepping which means real cost.
I can see two reasons: Process variations or 8150/Opteron sales. Both could mean that 8120s aren't as good as they used to be because they need the better dies for 8150s and Opterons, leaving the "lemons" for 8120.
I was actually surprised that the 8120s ran just as well as 8150s. It means that there was no pressure on the binning so they had plenty good chips.
Or they shipped the best chips first to leave a good impression with overclockers and shelved the average ones


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> dude this sounds EXACTLY like what is going on with mine! Wow what the heck I feel so cheated. I have been overclocking for years and I'm tellin u this chip I got will not go past 4.4ghz. Mike I put the settings in exactly like u said and windows didn't even fully load up. Listen, I just said ok and left the settings u just suggested except I put the vcore to 1.5v and it booted to windows. I opened cpuz and the dang voltage is reading 1.424-1.448v SOoooo I dunno what the heck is going on. I'm guessing reason I couldn't get stable was uefi voltage is way off and I got LLC on 100% so I'm gonna try like 1.53v in uefi and then boot up and see what cpuz says. Sheesh!
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


What does it say in the bios as far as voltages go? Check to see what the bios is reading for voltages and if its where you set it.


----------



## dstoler

Omg I went back to 1.30 bios and it still was doing the same thing. So I decided to turn it into a quad core (don't know which cores cause it doesn't let me see that) and ran prime95 and BAM it didn't freeze up! So outta curiosity I turned on one core per module (quad core) and it froze again in prime95!!!!!! Mind u this is at 4.5 ghz with 1.5volts so that tells me a module is bad but I don't know which one? Guys this is so so so depressing. I knew I shoulda got an 8150 jeez

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmgjet

Flick it off onto ebay then, But it might be a manufacturing defect with there castings which would mean it would be on the 8150's as well until another revision.
You can test the cores individually by using AOD to only overclock 1 at a time.
Then just clock the weaker one/'s lower,


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Flick it off onto ebay then, But it might be a manufacturing defect with there castings which would mean it would be on the 8150's as well until another revision.
> You can test the cores individually by using AOD to only overclock 1 at a time.
> Then just clock the weaker one/'s lower,


I unno what I'm gonna do. I just booted at 5.0ghz with 1.52v sooooo def a module problem. Sigh.

edit: booted at 5ghz as a quad core sorry for not stating that. cinebench failed like 90% through though but atleast I was able to get into windows cause before I disabled cores I couldnt even post.

edit #2: Just realized the 4.95ghz cinebench fail was on one core per module. Now I put it on 4 core settings (not one per module) and it passed cinebench. the score was horrible though only 3.73 points with 4 cores 4 threads at 4.95ghz ouch.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I knew I shoulda got an 8150 jeez


The BIOS No. looks like Gigabyte.

Probably not the best choise.

Could be the board.

Also, should have gone with the Crosshair V Formula.

I also realize that not everyone can afford such amenities.

Find the wall, back down a tick or two, and run with it.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> Oh then F*** THAT!


LOL!


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I unno what I'm gonna do. I just booted at 5.0ghz with 1.52v sooooo def a module problem. Sigh.
> edit: booted at 5ghz as a quad core sorry for not stating that. cinebench failed like 90% through though but atleast I was able to get into windows cause before I disabled cores I couldnt even post.
> edit #2: Just realized the 4.95ghz cinebench fail was on one core per module. Now I put it on 4 core settings (not one per module) and it passed cinebench. the score was horrible though only 3.73 points with 4 cores 4 threads at 4.95ghz ouch.


Welcome to the club man. Sorry to hear you're having trouble with your cpu. What psu are you running? Gotta remember these things are power hogs when overclocked. Also, are you running the patches?


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headmixer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I knew I shoulda got an 8150 jeez
> 
> 
> 
> The BIOS No. looks like Gigabyte.
> 
> Probably not the best choise.
> 
> Could be the board.
> 
> Also, should have gone with the Crosshair V Formula.
> 
> I also realize that not everyone can afford such amenities.
> 
> Find the wall, back down a tick or two, and run with it.
Click to expand...

This board had my cheapo phenom II to 4.309ghz no problem. Plus for $400US I got 990fx fatal1ty, h100, m4 128gb ssd, dvd burner, haf x case and 16gb kingston 1600mhz ram. That is half price and it was all unopened with reciepts from a guy on craigslist. Its def the cpu. I mean I can not get 4.3ghz stable with ANY setting on all 8 cores. I'm gonna fool around in AOD and see what kinda luck I can get. Its obvious I didn't hit the silicon lottery

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDriver

I haven't heard great things about the ASRock AM3+ boards. one other person I know of with one (extreme 4) cant get there FX-6100 over 4.2Ghz stable


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> I haven't heard great things about the ASRock AM3+ boards. one other person I know of with one (extreme 4) cant get there FX-6100 over 4.2Ghz stable


I haven't had any problems with mine and it's the same board that dstoler has.


----------



## AMD4ME

I think some folks here have forgotten the definition of overclocking...

The first rule of OC'in is that there are no guarantees in OC'ing. This CPU might has less overhead than others or the BIOS/mobo/RAM/PSU or the phase of the moon could be impacting how much it OC's. That's part of OC'ing. If the CPU was guaranteed to OC a specific amount then they would just speed bin it and sell it at a higher price. No one got gypped. You don't even know if the CPU is the limitation unless you test it with many other configurations.


----------



## 66racer

Those with unstable overclocks

I think you guys need to start looking into cpu-nb voltage, even if its stock. My 8150 overclocking was only for a week but in some cases acted just like my 1100t and many ways VERY different to overclock. The one thing you always have to look at is cpu-nb voltage. You can run perfectly stable, but at a certain point as cpu core speed rises, even if the cpu-nb is left alone, it will still need a bump in voltage. Also I noticed with the 8150 was that the higher you went on the core, it didnt seem to like the cpu-nb at stock speed. Now my experience was a crash coarse run, several hours spent overclocking within that week though, but always try cpu-nb voltage increase.

Prime especially tends to do a good job hinting to you what caused the failure. If its the cpu speed/core unstable, its either a core will fall out or it will BSOD. I have found though that an instant failure/freeze or a freeze in general is the cpu-nb or memory related. I have also read about certain memory used with BD can cause overclocking issues too. As in compatability somehow.

Not to mention it could be motherboard/bios related, even if its the latest one.

Those that ran the custom pc 2007 bench, thanks! I think it kinda revealed that it isnt a great comparison tool though.


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> This board had my cheapo phenom II to 4.309ghz no problem. Plus for $400US I got 990fx fatal1ty, h100, m4 128gb ssd, dvd burner, haf x case and 16gb kingston 1600mhz ram. That is half price and it was all unopened with reciepts from a guy on craigslist. Its def the cpu. I mean I can not get 4.3ghz stable with ANY setting on all 8 cores. I'm gonna fool around in AOD and see what kinda luck I can get. Its obvious I didn't hit the silicon lottery
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


Great buy!









It is my experience with FX, is that they seem to like the nb in the 2500/2600 range.

And the HT around 2500 +/-

A little more nb volts.

A little more CPU/NB volts.

And a CPU/NB LLC of HIGH or more.

As far as the Phen II compaired to the FX, not even the same species.

The base clock for the 8120 is 3.1.

4.3 may be asking alot, (as some braggers have clamed that they are running)

You can bet that they are running less to be stable.









Keep working it till you find the sweet spot.

Don't give up!


----------



## Balboa

Image editing: 214 seconds with 13% average CPU usage.
Image editing: 1755 points.
Video encoding: 267 seconds with 34% average CPU usage.
Video encoding: 3068 points.
Multitasking testing: 111 seconds with 21% average CPU usage.
Multitasking testing: 1681 points.
Overall score: 2168 points.

I7 950 @ 4105MHz @ 1.317v


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I unno what I'm gonna do. I just booted at 5.0ghz with 1.52v sooooo def a module problem. Sigh.
> edit: booted at 5ghz as a quad core sorry for not stating that. cinebench failed like 90% through though but atleast I was able to get into windows cause before I disabled cores I couldnt even post.
> edit #2: Just realized the 4.95ghz cinebench fail was on one core per module. Now I put it on 4 core settings (not one per module) and it passed cinebench. the score was horrible though only 3.73 points with 4 cores 4 threads at 4.95ghz ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club man. Sorry to hear you're having trouble with your cpu. What psu are you running? Gotta remember these things are power hogs when overclocked. Also, are you running the patches?
Click to expand...

My PSU is 700watt Cooler Master Silent Pro. I have one HD6850 not OC at the moment. I am going to fool around with the cpu/nb, nb, and ht settings and see what I can get. I do not have a cpu/nb LLC just a LLC for the vcore :-(

I dont really feel I got a "bad" chip, I mean it does the settings it is supposed to do and a little bit more, I just had such a great budget phenom II and it overclocked like a beast for what it was. I am not going to give up thats for sure but its looking like my max stable is somewhere around 4.3-4.4 on all cores with some luck lol. Also wanted to note that the fatal1ty has error code led's on it and some other little lights but when the computer locks up 1 second after I start Prime blend all the lights on the board go out. I dont have to clear cmos or anything just reset switch but kinda weird... Maybe some type of overcurrent protection or something because of the watts being pulled when set so high? What do you guys think? Thanks for all the help also!


----------



## KarathKasun

I dont know if this will apply here or not, but some of the older phenoms I have had would only OC well with CPU-NB and Core voltages the same. Im talking about 300-400 Mhz difference in final speed. If I had my FX still I would test this out, maybe someone in this thread could give it a go at 1.375 on both voltages.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I dont know if this will apply here or not, but some of the older phenoms I have had would only OC well with CPU-NB and Core voltages the same. Im talking about 300-400 Mhz difference in final speed. If I had my FX still I would test this out, maybe someone in this thread could give it a go at 1.375 on both voltages.


Yes it is okay to have both cpu and cpu/nb voltages the same. I have had both voltages up to 1.5v together and its not problem. Back in the day the two voltages actually used to be linked and could only be changed together. So there is no reason that cpu/nb voltage cannot be the same as cpu voltage.

Also, I am not sure about the post above but I have found that the most stable cpu/nb and ht clocks are right around the same as stock clocks. cpu/nb at 2200Mhz and ht at 2600Mhz. Personally I run cpu/nb at 2500Mhz and Ht link at 2750Mhz. I definitely recommend running ht link higher than cpu/nb with FX chip since it does come stock like this. Maybe the multi will help with the cpu/nb and ht. Set cpu/nb to x10 and ht to x11, thats were i get most stability.

With my chip atleast it becomes less stable when ht link clock is lower than cpu/nb. You at least want to have them the same imo for best stability results. Good luck. Hope this helps.

I dont know about the 4.3Ghz. the 8120 should overclock to atleast 4.6Ghz imo. I have mine stable at 5.0Ghz and have run prime stable for over an hour and a half. I usually run my system at 4.8GHz though cause it is right on the brink of instability at 5GHz cause when I raise to 5.1Ghz its not stable so thats why I go down a little. 4.8Ghz is no problem for me at 1.475v and absolutely no stability problems lower than 5Ghz. Hope you figure out what it is dstolyer. good luck


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Yes it is okay to have both cpu and cpu/nb voltages the same. I have had both voltages up to 1.5v together and its not problem. Back in the day the two voltages actually used to be linked and could only be changed together. So there is no reason that cpu/nb voltage cannot be the same as cpu voltage.
> Also, I am not sure about the post above but I have found that the most stable cpu/nb and ht clocks are right around the same as stock clocks. cpu/nb at 2200Mhz and ht at 2600Mhz. Personally I run cpu/nb at 2500Mhz and Ht link at 2750Mhz. I definitely recommend running ht link higher than cpu/nb with FX chip since it does come stock like this. Maybe the multi will help with the cpu/nb and ht. Set cpu/nb to x10 and ht to x11, thats were i get most stability.
> With my chip atleast it becomes less stable when ht link clock is lower than cpu/nb. You at least want to have them the same imo for best stability results. Good luck. Hope this helps.
> I dont know about the 4.3Ghz. the 8120 should overclock to atleast 4.6Ghz imo. I have mine stable at 5.0Ghz and have run prime stable for over an hour and a half. I usually run my system at 4.8GHz though cause it is right on the brink of instability at 5GHz cause when I raise to 5.1Ghz its not stable so thats why I go down a little. 4.8Ghz is no problem for me at 1.475v and absolutely no stability problems lower than 5Ghz. Hope you figure out what it is dstolyer. good luck


Im with you on the cpu-nb voltages. I think its easily over looked by many people but is a key part of stability


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> My PSU is 700watt Cooler Master Silent Pro. I have one HD6850 not OC at the moment. I am going to fool around with the cpu/nb, nb, and ht settings and see what I can get. I do not have a cpu/nb LLC just a LLC for the vcore :-(
> I dont really feel I got a "bad" chip, I mean it does the settings it is supposed to do and a little bit more, I just had such a great budget phenom II and it overclocked like a beast for what it was. I am not going to give up thats for sure but its looking like my max stable is somewhere around 4.3-4.4 on all cores with some luck lol. Also wanted to note that the fatal1ty has error code led's on it and some other little lights but when the computer locks up 1 second after I start Prime blend all the lights on the board go out. I dont have to clear cmos or anything just reset switch but kinda weird... Maybe some type of overcurrent protection or something because of the watts being pulled when set so high? What do you guys think? Thanks for all the help also!


Can you set your LLC for Vcore higher than 100%? Back in one of your postings you said the voltage was reading less than what you had it set. Either you have a bad vdroop or you have APM or another cpu throttling setting in the BIOS enabled.


----------



## KarathKasun

Too much LLC with FX will cause instability, you want just enough to maintain a flat voltage between load and idle.

APM / Turbo can cause really odd problems with overclocks, make sure those are disabled. Cool and Quiet can be turned on once you find your max oc to handle high idle temperatures.


----------



## Ricwin

My FX 6100 is running at 4.14GHz, using the automatic overclock function in the new Asus UEFI BIOS.
Still not impressed by its performance lol


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> My FX 6100 is running at 4.14GHz, using the automatic overclock function in the new Asus UEFI BIOS.
> Still not impressed by its performance lol


You have to mix workloads to be impressed...


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Patch: 1
> http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows%207/Windows%20Server2008%20R2%20SP1/sp2/Fix387870/7600/free/441065_intl_x64_zip.exe
> Patch: 2
> http://hotfixv4.microsoft.com/Windows%207/Windows%20Server2008%20R2%20SP1/sp2/Fix391262/7600/free/441280_intl_x64_zip.exe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> you just have to give them your email. They send the hotfixes to your email. Just so they know its not a machine or automated thing or something like that.


I did get the email. When I click on the links it asks me for login info.

Your links does the same thing


----------



## yching07

Not sure if it helps but from my part, i really had problems overclocking the cpu to 4.2 or 4.0, my cpu has an default voltage of 1.3125v which it suppose to be the good ones, but yesterday i read about the AMD Turbo Core issue, and it looks like my bios does NOT disable this option, I have to open AMD Overdrive, enable/disable from there and the throttling problems are gone, obviosly if the mobo gets to hot it will throttles again but right now Im at 4.0ghz and 1.3125 is enough for that and reaching the real speed of 4.0ghz.

Now Im a happy guy with a 6.5score on cinebench where before I always get around 5.2 on it, so download amd overdrive and try again, and yes by doing this my cpu core temp also dropped a lot, I have contacted Asus Services and let them know about the problem, they told me they are going to forward this information to the programmers, hopefully it gets fixed


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ht_addict*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> My PSU is 700watt Cooler Master Silent Pro. I have one HD6850 not OC at the moment. I am going to fool around with the cpu/nb, nb, and ht settings and see what I can get. I do not have a cpu/nb LLC just a LLC for the vcore :-(
> I dont really feel I got a "bad" chip, I mean it does the settings it is supposed to do and a little bit more, I just had such a great budget phenom II and it overclocked like a beast for what it was. I am not going to give up thats for sure but its looking like my max stable is somewhere around 4.3-4.4 on all cores with some luck lol. Also wanted to note that the fatal1ty has error code led's on it and some other little lights but when the computer locks up 1 second after I start Prime blend all the lights on the board go out. I dont have to clear cmos or anything just reset switch but kinda weird... Maybe some type of overcurrent protection or something because of the watts being pulled when set so high? What do you guys think? Thanks for all the help also!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your LLC for Vcore higher than 100%? Back in one of your postings you said the voltage was reading less than what you had it set. Either you have a bad vdroop or you have APM or another cpu throttling setting in the BIOS enabled.
Click to expand...

no 100% is as high as it goes. I am certain that apm and thermal throttling and cnq are disabled. Its almost like I do have an insane vdroop cause at 4.2ghz and up as soon as I start prime and a load is put on the cores it freezes so I can't even see what is happening with the voltages. I am at work but will continue to work at it.. maybe ill try the aod trick just in case. Could someone post this for me if not ill look it up how to do it thanks!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> I did get the email. When I click on the links it asks me for login info.
> Your links does the same thing


They put several links in the email. There should be a link at the bottom that directs you directly to the download.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Here it goes guys, patchsss

http://www.ngohq.com/news/21092-amd-bulldozer-performance-hotfixes-for-windows-7-a.html


----------



## lloydy

hi mikezachlowe2004,

I have tryed what u mentioned to me earlier
Quote:


> Try increasing more voltage on cpu and cpu/nb. the psu should be fine unless faulty.
> 
> Max safe voltage for cpu is 1.55v and cpu/nb is about the same but I wouldnt go over 1.5v
> 
> For 4.6Ghz I would try 1.45v cpu and 1.375v on cpu/nb. See if that works. Make sure you have all power saving features turned off on the cpu along with high performance setting in apu.
> 
> Set CPU LLC to ultra high and cpu/nb LLC to high. Disable turbo core if you havent already just to make things easier.
> 
> You do have the 8-pin 12v power connected right? Sometimes it comes loose so make sure you check it.
> 
> Sometimes there is a small voltage wall right there that has to be dealt with to get stable. I know I can get stable with stock votlage at 1.325v up to 4.4Ghz but any higher and I have to increase voltage to 1.425 at least to get stable any higher than 4.4Ghz. If I had to guess I would say that this is the problem. Increase voltage to 1.45v for cpu and 1.35v for cpu/nb. Make sure you dont have ram or cpu/nb or ht overclocked just so you can exclude that for now.
> 
> try this and let me know how ti works. This should fix the problem. If not let us know and well try to help out some more. Again, make sure all power saving features are off and set bios to:
> 
> CPU - 1.45v
> 
> CPU/NB - 1.35v
> 
> CPU LLC - Ultra High
> 
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> 
> Hope this helps.


And so far...... ive got

cpu volts load at *1.44*
cpu/nb volts *1.44*
nb at *2500*
ht at *2750*
fsb *250*
multi *x18*
ram *1672*
cpu llc *ultra high*
cpu/nb llc *high*
cpu temp idle *28'c*
cpu temp load *59'c*
ambient room temp *15'c*
cpu speed *4.515ghz*

And all seems to be stable so far , im currently running p95 now but so far it has lasted longer than any other settings yet !

I will update when i decide to stop p95 in about 7-8 hours!

Thankyou for helping me !!!!


----------



## lloydy

Bumma p95 failed on core 7







ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT 44 minutes

maybe more vcore ?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> Bumma p95 failed on core 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT 44 minutes
> 
> maybe more vcore ?


I get the same thing above 4.6 GHz, not sure if it's the RAM, or voltages. But I still manage to pass IBT, 3DMark11, CineBench, and folding...


----------



## garumaru

Where do you change CPU LLC and CPU/NB LLC? Bios or Overdrive?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> hi mikezachlowe2004,
> I have tryed what u mentioned to me earlier
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Try increasing more voltage on cpu and cpu/nb. the psu should be fine unless faulty.
> Max safe voltage for cpu is 1.55v and cpu/nb is about the same but I wouldnt go over 1.5v
> For 4.6Ghz I would try 1.45v cpu and 1.375v on cpu/nb. See if that works. Make sure you have all power saving features turned off on the cpu along with high performance setting in apu.
> Set CPU LLC to ultra high and cpu/nb LLC to high. Disable turbo core if you havent already just to make things easier.
> You do have the 8-pin 12v power connected right? Sometimes it comes loose so make sure you check it.
> Sometimes there is a small voltage wall right there that has to be dealt with to get stable. I know I can get stable with stock votlage at 1.325v up to 4.4Ghz but any higher and I have to increase voltage to 1.425 at least to get stable any higher than 4.4Ghz. If I had to guess I would say that this is the problem. Increase voltage to 1.45v for cpu and 1.35v for cpu/nb. Make sure you dont have ram or cpu/nb or ht overclocked just so you can exclude that for now.
> try this and let me know how ti works. This should fix the problem. If not let us know and well try to help out some more. Again, make sure all power saving features are off and set bios to:
> CPU - 1.45v
> CPU/NB - 1.35v
> CPU LLC - Ultra High
> CPU/NB LLC - High
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> And so far...... ive got
> cpu volts load at *1.44*
> cpu/nb volts *1.44*
> nb at *2500*
> ht at *2750*
> fsb *250*
> multi *x18*
> ram *1672*
> cpu llc *ultra high*
> cpu/nb llc *high*
> cpu temp idle *28'c*
> cpu temp load *59'c*
> ambient room temp *15'c*
> cpu speed *4.515ghz*
> And all seems to be stable so far , im currently running p95 now but so far it has lasted longer than any other settings yet !
> I will update when i decide to stop p95 in about 7-8 hours!
> Thankyou for helping me !!!!
Click to expand...

Yeah no problem. Usually around here we hook each other up with rep when someone offers good info. Not saying that you have to do it but it would be appreciated.

What clock are you running at? You didnt say in your post. I have posted so many settings on this thread I cant remember what I suggested. I doubt its 5Ghz seeing that your at 1.44v. You could probably lower your cpu/nb to 1.4 or 1.375v too, i would think without losing stability.

Hope everything works out for you.

Keep us up to date with your results. We always like to hear the latest news on how bulldozer is doing.

Keep up the good work.

EDIT: Sorry didnt notice the multi you posted. I see you are at 4.5Ghz now. Yeah I defintely think you should be able to lower your cpu/nb voltage at least .05v or so. try it and see if its still stable. You dont want more voltage than you need, that just causes more heat.


----------



## lloydy

you should find them in the bios under digi+ vrm:thumb:


----------



## lloydy

soz fella +rep !!!!!!


----------



## hout17

I got a question for you peeps. I have an fx 8120 sitting here and am getting ready to put it in my gigabyte 890gpa-ud3H. My question is how do you think the chip will over clock on the amd 890 chipset?

~hout17


----------



## lloydy

mikezachlowe2004

4.5ghz so far , should i give cpu a bit more juice ?
as for the cpu/nb volts i was just trying to rule out problems by giving it more juice than it should require


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

I know that I am trying to sell my system right now but I might be able to get away from not selling it. I get a bonus next month for $5500 and I think I should be able to hold off till then.

I have been looking to get custom water cooling kit. What do you guys think about this?



On top of cpu block too. I would like to get some gpus that I can water cool too if I can find some for cheap. I want to put a triple 120mm rad and a sinle 120mm rad in the loop.

But just for now the mobo water block and the cpu water block. What do you guys think? I am thinking about mounting the rad outside in the freezing weather during the winter for my BD.


----------



## lloydy

please tell me where to get that w/block !!!!!


----------



## garumaru

It's an EK full cover waterblock for Crosshair V.
I'm not sure if it's worth to watercool the actual board. I would rather spend money and cool something else in the system.


----------



## lloydy

any1 with ideas on a cpu only w/cooling setup for 8120 ?

i have seen 140mm rads and that would be a bonus or 120mm ?

havent really got room for anything bigger unless i mount rad outside case (antec 300)


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> any1 with ideas on a cpu only w/cooling setup for 8120 ?
> i have seen 140mm rads and that would be a bonus or 120mm ?
> havent really got room for anything bigger unless i mount rad outside case (antec 300)


Throw a triple on there and put it on outside the case.


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> please tell me where to get that w/block !!!!!


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13926/ex-blc-956/EK_ASUS_Crosshair_V_Full_Board_Cooling_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Electroless_Nickel_Plated_EK-FB_ASUS_Crosshair_V_-_AcetalEN_Nickel.html

It's the EK full cover block..


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> please tell me where to get that w/block !!!!!


they have them on ebay. Its $10 cheaper than the one posted above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> It's an EK full cover waterblock for Crosshair V.
> I'm not sure if it's worth to watercool the actual board. I would rather spend money and cool something else in the system.


Why not? what else am i going to water cool? My system is listed below. I cant cool the cards because they dont make blocks for them. Why wouldnt i want to cool the board, BD hears my board heatsinks up like none other.

So tell me, what else am i going to wter cool? huh? My ram, ssd, optical drive, psu, southbridge, fan controller? ehh?


----------



## garumaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> they have them on ebay. Its $10 cheaper than the one posted above.
> Why not? what else am i going to water cool? My system is listed below. I cant cool the cards because they dont make blocks for them. Why wouldnt i want to cool the board, BD hears my board heatsinks up like none other.
> So tell me, what else am i going to wter cool? huh? My ram, ssd, optical drive, psu, southbridge, fan controller? ehh?


Buy a universal block for your GPU, even if you change your videocards, you can still recycle it.
GPU is one of the hottest component in the computer, much hotter than your motherboard.
http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=99_101&products_id=1484


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> Buy a universal block for your GPU, even if you change your videocards, you can still recycle it.
> GPU is one of the hottest component in the computer, much hotter than your motherboard.
> http://dazmode.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=99_101&products_id=1484


This will fit on my cards? I didnt know they had such things as universal water blocks. Are you sure about this?

Also this only cools the chip. It doesnt cool the memory or vrm's on the card. So what good would that do me. Keep my chip cool and let the vrms fail or the memory?

If I am going to get a water block for my gpu I am going to get a full block... I will be water cooling my gpus when I upgrade but for now I think im just going to do the cpu and mobo.

My vrms get really hot when i overclock BD to 5+ghz. I have fans blowing but my h80 now is kinda blocking it and they are still pretty hot when overclocked high. Also my motherboard is the most expensive part in my system.


----------



## garumaru

You can use their configurator to see if it fits.
Their support is very good on reference and non-reference cards.
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/


----------



## garumaru

I guess your cards are supported.
http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=413


----------



## TridentKeeper

any updates for the microsoft hotfix for Bulldozer? does it work? improve stability and increase in performance??


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garumaru*
> 
> I guess your cards are supported.
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=413


What about the VRMs and memory cooling. It only covers the chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> any updates for the microsoft hotfix for Bulldozer? does it work? improve stability and increase in performance??


Some stability improvements. Very little performace gains. Does help with low thread games for sure. A lot smoother playing games like mw3, dirt 3 or any games that are not heavily threaded. Boot time decreased a couple seconds too.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> any updates for the microsoft hotfix for Bulldozer? does it work? improve stability and increase in performance??


Definitely an improvement overall, how much, well the 1-2% quote seems pretty accurate.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> What about the VRMs and memory cooling. It only covers the chip.
> Some stability improvements. Very little performace gains. Does help with low thread games for sure. A lot smoother playing games like mw3, dirt 3 or any games that are not heavily threaded. Boot time decreased a couple seconds too.


You just get some ram sinks and put on the vrm's and ram. works fine.
I have an XSPC Rasa universal gpu block on my gtx460 thing never hits 39° at 100% load overclocked on the core to 851Mhz


----------



## lloydy

help need cpu water cooling for fx 8120 any1 know of any kits ?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> help need cpu water cooling for fx 8120 any1 know of any kits ?


Corsiar H100 will get you to 5+ Ghz. Unless you are going extreme, you probably wont need a custom loop for this chip


----------



## ComputerRestore

Edit: Forgot that this architechure has 2 X 128 Bit FPU's that can run as a single 256 bit.
I'll have to run small FPU's if running Prime95 for torture testing my O.C so I don't get random errors. Seems I was running 8 core torture with Large FPU, which would bottleneck my Chip and cause missed process errors.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> Bumma p95 failed on core 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERROR: ILLEGAL SUMOUT 44 minutes
> maybe more vcore ?


Same here. For me it's core #5 that's always the first to fail. Some more voltage keeps it going but then I hit the thermal limit. I got some bigger fans, maybe those will help me getting past 4.5GHz (4.1625V) on air, that's the max I got stable.


----------



## lloydy

anything better than h100? antec 920 any good ?

hey anybody please shed some more light onto this post above ,

anyone have similar probs ? can this be right ?


----------



## lloydy

ive had p95 going for the past 2 hours (with 8 threads) max temp of 62'c ( yeah i know a bit high!) on my original settings i posted earlier ??? why has it not failed ? lasted 44 mins earlier ???? CONFUSED!!!


----------



## TKFlight

I've been thinking guys, I'm probably going to be going back to Intel later on this year. Its very sad that the 8150 can't outperform the i5-2500k, I mean it can in some areas but i5 2500k either beats it or keeps up with it. It seems that AMD likes the more cores motto rather than how well can the processor process threads. I already have a $960 build in my wishlist on newegg, probably going to be ordering in November. I'm not a big fan of having to buy Windows 8 to get the full performance out of the Bulldozer architecture, I'm actually starting to think that's a load of crap. Its not that my FX-4100 is bad, its actually really good its a big step up from old AM2+ platform. But in the end I don't think Piledriver will be able to beat Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge. I'd rather pay more for Intel than pay less for AMD and get less performance. A 8 core not beating a 4 core processor and if you look at Anand the i3 2100 keeps up with the 8150 in areas its just sad.


----------



## alex1_kgr

Add me please.
FX-8120 Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2208200


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> any updates for the microsoft hotfix for Bulldozer? does it work? improve stability and increase in performance??


I currently dont have BD, considering getting another 8150 though, but seems like a solid 2-5% when only 4 cores/threads are used, so it should help on games not threaded for more than 4 cores. Overal though seems to be about 2% Which isnt a bunch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> anything better than h100? antec 920 any good ?
> 
> hey anybody please shed some more light onto this post above ,
> anyone have similar probs ? can this be right ?


I personally use the antec 920 that I modded for 2 radiators. Personally I think the h100 for what it is doesnt perform like it should would 2 fans, if you have the space for that unit with 4 fans it would probably be worth it, if not go h80 or antec920 depending on visual prefference.

Those units in their out of box no mods where tested in the january 2012 issue of custom pc and perform within 1c of each other, both at high speed. The h80 actually did 42c load as well as the what they called the stock amd cooler which is a antec 920 clone, h100 46c and antec 920 47C all at high on a 4.4ghz 8150. What i didnt understand was the reason why the amd cooler and the branded antec 920 performed so different, maybe amd has the pump turning faster, but they should be the same unit, it could have been a thermal paste application issue possibly. Well regardless I will just post the pic of their chart

Ask questions about it if you guys like, I have the mag sitting at my desk







Good BD issue actually, i think amd asked everyone to revisit the 8150 since maximum pc built an 8150 rig, custom pc ran new benchmarks like crazy, but dont know why prior to the windows 7 patch release, kinda confused about that,


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> I've been thinking guys.....


It's really in what you use it for anyways. I've been using my 8150 for months now and for multi-tasking it works exceptionally well. I probably would have been ok to just get the 8120. Other than benchmarks and gaming, where the i5 2500k competes or beats the 8 core BD's, the BD is actually a great processor.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> mikezachlowe2004
> 4.5ghz so far , should i give cpu a bit more juice ?
> as for the cpu/nb volts i was just trying to rule out problems by giving it more juice than it should require


It's easier if you just set the CPU-NB multi lower while trying to find a stable settings, actually extra juice doesn't always helpp on FX it can even make things worse.


----------



## TKFlight

I'm planning on doing PC gaming, so it seems Intel is the way to go at this point. Hopefully Piledriver can actually give the 10-15% performance increase, hope it isn't AMD trying to get people on board. And again not into buying Windows 8 to get the potential out of the bulldozer architecture, that's probably just another load of crap like I said before.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> I'm planning on doing PC gaming, so it seems Intel is the way to go at this point. Hopefully Piledriver can actually give the 10-15% performance increase, hope it isn't AMD trying to get people on board. And again not into buying Windows 8 to get the potential out of the bulldozer architecture, that's probably just another load of crap like I said before.


meeh Have yet to find a game that's not very playable on the FX 8120. I actually play games, I don't play benchmarks. Nor do I constantly look at fraps. Smooth gameplay is what I go by. And about win8 and PD/BD.. We can't be so sure yet. Think I read somewhere that there area few improvements using FX in Win8. I won't look for proof, though. But enjoy your Intel setup when you get it.


----------



## Thermalbake420

I'm new to overclocking but I flipped on my EPU and TPU switch on my M5A97 Evo board and it says it is set to 4137.8 MHZ, but when I go to CPU-Z or my Asus Suite II program, It bounces around between 1733.3 MHz-4137.8. Any reason it is doing this? How can I be certain that I actually succeeded in overclocking my system? My auto-tune program for Asus says success and there was a 25% power increase. I also bumped my GPU Mhz speed up by 55 notches on each and it's running a little better I guess. I don't know what I'm doing lol. I just read things and try to do them as I read the directions. I'm not stupid when it comes to computers though! Someone please help!


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> But enjoy your Intel setup when you get it.


I should of added that I will wait for the benchmarks of Piledriver before switching. If its 10-15% better than the Zambezi chips I'll be staying, and if it still can't out perform the Phenom II chips I'll be going to Intel. As long as it comes close to Sandy Bridge and Ivy I will be staying.
Quote:


> I actually play games, I don't play benchmarks. Nor do I constantly look at fraps.


I guess that's whats happening to me, benchmarks can take control your mind. Getting 60fps on Skyrim with an old GTS 250 and a FX 4100 is good enough for me.


----------



## ht_addict

I"m the same way. Prefer to play games than bench or run stability tests. Much more fun. On another note, want to trade your Skyrim for MW3?


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> On another note, want to trade your Skyrim for MW3?


Returned that two days ago, you don't like MW3?


----------



## dstoler

I am just torn on my 8120. Overclocking is supposed to be fun but I cant even set turbo to 4.0 ghz with tweaked settings without a crash or a freeze. Because it wont even turbo up to the specified settings properly I am gonna exchange it. I bought it from super wiiz and they say they test the products before issuing a replacement and i dont want them to just throw it in a board and fire it up and say oh look it booted up at stock settings. They will prob just send back the same chip but worth a shot. :-(


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I am just torn on my 8120. Overclocking is supposed to be fun but I cant even set turbo to 4.0 ghz with tweaked settings without a crash or a freeze. Because it wont even turbo up to the specified settings properly I am gonna exchange it. I bought it from super wiiz and they say they test the products before issuing a replacement and i dont want them to just throw it in a board and fire it up and say oh look it booted up at stock settings. They will prob just send back the same chip but worth a shot. :-(


You could do the warranty with AMD directly. Would take a bit longer but then youll know youll get a different chip and it will be the newest batch they have.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> But enjoy your Intel setup when you get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I should of added that I will wait for the benchmarks of Piledriver before switching. If its 10-15% better than the Zambezi chips I'll be staying, and if it still can't out perform the Phenom II chips I'll be going to Intel. As long as it comes close to Sandy Bridge and Ivy I will be staying.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually play games, I don't play benchmarks. Nor do I constantly look at fraps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess that's whats happening to me, benchmarks can take control your mind. Getting 60fps on Skyrim with an old GTS 250 and a FX 4100 is good enough for me.
Click to expand...

I have to say that is what happens to me too. Its easy to be caught up into benchmarks over real world performance and satisfaction. I have been wanting a new cpu to overclock, I already had an 8150 at launch, sold it though because the weakest link then was my 560ti and I felt it was more of a sidestep from my 4244mhz 1100t rather than an upgrade, got the gtx570 instead. Once again thinking about going with an 8120 this time but the 2500k is actually cheaper ($180 at local microcenter) and I know my current parts would at least get $200....So i dunno lol. So im just personally trying to wait. I have no complaints at all about gaming performance, bf3 is smooth, and as a result it helps me stick to my 1100t rather than upgrade at all. *Point is, its all in my (and your) head*


----------



## ht_addict

Finished the mission, don't play online.


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have to say that is what happens to me too. Its easy to be caught up into benchmarks over real world performance and satisfaction. I have been wanting a new cpu to overclock, I already had an 8150 at launch, sold it though because the weakest link then was my 560ti and I felt it was more of a sidestep from my 4244mhz 1100t rather than an upgrade, got the gtx570 instead. Once again thinking about going with an 8120 this time but the 2500k is actually cheaper ($180 at local microcenter) and I know my current parts would at least get $200....So i dunno lol. So im just personally trying to wait. I have no complaints at all about gaming performance, bf3 is smooth, and as a result it helps me stick to my 1100t rather than upgrade at all. *Point is, its all in my (and your) head*


If you would go with the 2500k you would have to buy a whole new motherboard, since you bought the Crosshair V you probably are only going to be the high end lga 1155 motherboard. lol. If I was you I would stick with your x6 for now till Piledriver is out then upgrade, higher IPC's and 10-15% better than the Zambezi chips.


----------



## Thermalbake420

I'm running CPU-Z. Can anyone tell me why my core speed is bouncing between 1700range MHz and 4000range MHz?? It won't stay stable on 4137.8mhz


----------



## synergy17

I ask you guys how's power consumption using your bulldozer rig


----------



## damric

Bulldozer, the new black sheep processor from AMD. We have heard it breaks overclocking records in CPU and Memory frequency. We have also seen the reviews that say it is a step backwards in performance, and that it is a mixed bag at best. Well, I like to try new things, and supposedly my motherboard supports AM3+, so let's check out the cheapest version of AMD's new CPU.

I'll be testing the FX-4100 on my MSI 890FXA-GD65, and with some new 2x4GB G.Skill DDR3-2133 CL9 RipjawsX. PSU is a 700W OCZ Modsteam Pro. Graphics is powered by 2x HD 6850's, and I'm running Vista 64 DX11 on an Agility 2.










In this first picture, we see the new CPU Box, and some new thermal grease that was included for free in a newegg combo. This thermal grease even comes with a small plastic stick to spread the stuff. Kind of reminds me of Handi Snacks, except they didn't include any Ritz crackers ><










At any rate, I filled the gaps in pretty well on the Hyper212+. By the way, the included stock cooler is a bit different than what we are used to seeing lately from AMD. It is a descent sized aluminum cube with a copper core, but no copper heat pipes. It has the same familiar small AMD fan on it. I only took about 5 seconds to look at it and put it back in its box. I'll stick with the Hyper 212.










Everything is assembled as neat as can be in my Cooler Master High Air Flow 912.










I had already installed the latest motherboard firmware for AM3+ support, and I cleared the CMOS afterward. Everything booted up into windows just fine.

First thing that I notice is that my Core Temp gadget is bugged somewhat, and displays the processor as "ES". It also shows some crazy colder than ambient idle temperatures. Next I open CPUID HWMonitor. HWM shows correct chip name, but the same buggy looking temps. Next I open CPU-Z. CPU-Z shows FX-4100, but with (ES). *** did they send me an engineering sample? Lastly I open up AMD Overdrive. It shows the same buggy temperatures, but the right CPU name. I see that the new stock HT Link is 2600MHZ. Stock CPU-NB is displayed at 2000MHZ for this chip. RAM defaulted to 1600MHZ with some crappy CL11 timings. I see that the chip is currently in Turbo mode, with all cores at 3700MHZ instead of 3600MHZ, and at 1.4125V.

I wanted to see what would happen with that buggy temperature under some load so I started the AOD built in stability test. It raised some, but only to about 20'C, still a few degrees less than my normal case temp? Puzzled, I pull the side of my case off and touch the heatsink. Cool to the touch? Ok, well it is running cool, but idle temps are obviously buggy and inaccurate. Let's go peek in the BIOS. I restarted my computer.

The BIOS reads about 25'C, seemingly accurate for the stock clocked unloaded processor.

Well, I'm damn sure not going to run this chip at stock, so I started overclocking.

I disabled Turbo, Cool and Quiet, C1E, and Green Power, and pretty much anything else that looked like a tree hugger.

I started with the CPU Multi, turning it up to 4GHZ. I figured the 1.4125v that is used in Turbo mode will suit my needs for now. Boots. Stable!

Tried again with 4100MHZ, 4200MHZ, 4300MHZ, all stable. Finally at 4400MHZ I had to slightly bump voltage to remain stable. 4500MHZ needed a little more juice, and 4600MHZ needed quite a bit more. Finally my load temps in windows seemed somewhat normal, approaching 39'C, with the heatsink was still pretty cool. I put the CPU back to 3700MHZ for now, and played with the CPU-NB multi.

CPU-NB multiplier is capped at x12. Seems that it is stable at x12 (2400MHZ) with just stock voltage of 1.25.I can surely take this further with some HT reference clock tweaking.

Everything is going smooth so far. Let's see what I can do with memory. I have such high hopes for this DDR-2133 kit after I saw the insane world record memory clock in the tech news, and we have all heard that Bulldozer has an improved memory controller. It even has a built-in 1866MHZ divider!

Well piss in my grits, it didn't boot at 1866. No worries, I'll reset CMOS and change around some voltages, loosen some timings, and fiddle the CPU-NB.

No go. 1866 divider refuses to work.

Next attempt is raising HT refernece clock with RAM on the 1600MHZ divider. Got it up around 1840MHZ.

About a week was spent tuning, stability testing, re-tuning, and becoming too familiar with my CLR CMOS. I ran 15 hour sessions of Prime95 small fft's, large fft's and blends, often coming home from work with my system crashed out.

Finally I found a 100% stable setting using HT reference clock of 225, a CPU multipler of x20, CPU-NB at x12, HT Link at x12, and memory on the 1600 divider (x8). Voltages were CPU 1.466v, CPU-NB 1.25v, and memory at 1.65v.

*CPU 4500MHZ*, stress load temperature 40'C +/-3'C depending on ambient.

*CPU-NB 2700MHZ*

*HT Link 2700MHZ*

*Memory 1800MHZ*, and then tightened timings down to CL8 1T.










Higher settings seem possible, but only with greatly increased voltage, at which temperatures quickly climbed to 50'C. I'll revisit overclocking again with improved cooling at a later time. For now, let's see a few quick benches.

The latest version of AMD Overdrive scores tougher than older versions. Example is my 4GHZ Thuban used to get about 10K, but now gets around 7500. Apparently Bulldozer is good at playing AOD ;P










Maxmemm shows that latency isn't very up to par, considering I am used to about a 50ns score with Phenom II. There isn't really any speed gain or bandwidth gain, so I'm wondering if they forgot to include the improved memory controller, or if maybe it was all a dream.










I next loaded up 3dmark11 and performed the CPU Physics test. This test was absolutely brutal to my Phenom IIs, with my 955 barely reaching 20FPS at 4GHZ. The extra 500MHZ doesn't seem to help the poor FX-4100, as it can't manage 15FPS.










Next I fired up a couple games.

Far Cry 2 DX9 ran pretty smooth, able to hold 55-60FPS for most of the time (Vsynch on). There were some occasional drops into the forties, but nothing really different than Phenom II. Very playable.

Dragon Age was a different beast. I already knew it would hurt because I tested my 1090T and showed gains with all six cores enabled, and FPS drops with only four enabled, but six was enough for 60FPS at 3.6GHZ (vsynch-on). The FX-4100 struggled and struggled some more, seeing frequent drops into the 30's, especially when I stacked a bunch of aura type enhancements on multiple party members. Overall I'd say it was playable, but I'd hate to see what it runs like at stock frequencies.

If you made it this far, you are a geek, or you skipped to the bottom to read the conclusion to this story.

_*Summary:* FX-4100, the CPU without a purpose.
_
*Good:*

- Overclocks fairly well.
- Runs cool, even with a descent overclock. Stock cooler looks like it would suffice for a moderate overclock.
- Came with free Xigmatek thermal grease in newegg combo, and a $20 newegg gift card.
- Good Enough to run newer games, but don't expect miracles for extremely CPU intensive ones.
- Was compatible with my 890FX motherboard. Remember all the trolls saying the pins wouldn't fit?

*Bad:*

- Performs worse than similarly priced Phenom II's, and would most likely get stomped my a Core i3.
- 1866 memory setting is absolutely useless.
- Memory latency...
- Despite a nice overclock, performance is rather bland and underwhelming.

Overall, I would not reccommend buying this chip. But if you got one for free, it will be fun to play around with until you can ebay it, or pass it on to your grannie.

6.0/10.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermalbake420*
> 
> I'm running CPU-Z. Can anyone tell me why my core speed is bouncing between 1700range MHz and 4000range MHz?? It won't stay stable on 4137.8mhz


It is either APM, Cool N Quiet, or thermal throttling. disabling these will give you better stability (not in my case unfortunately) and your clocks wont drop down. It is a power saving feature.


----------



## TKFlight

I kind of agree with your post damric. I knew going in that this processor wasn't spectacular my curiosity about Bulldozer made me buy this. I'm actually really pleased with the buy, I'll upgrade to a high-end Piledriver if it proves to be good.


----------



## DevilDriver

"and if you look at Anand the i3 2100 keeps up with the 8150 in areas its just sad."

HaHa I have a laptop with an I3 560 and it doesn't come close in any benchmark to my FX-6100. Any benchmark review you see showing an i3 out performing ANY bulldozer is a LIE!
The i3 560 cant even out perform an old QX6700 I benched it against. which my FX-6100 out benches in every thing.

I'll admit Bulldozer is not the best and intel beats it, but it is not optimised for yet and intels low end does NOT out perform it. thats fan boy bias telling you a lie!


----------



## AMD4ME

Unfortunately people get all hung up on benchmarks and misunderstand the FX chip completely. The FX CPU is not a step backwards. It simply depends on how you use your PC if it is a step forward from a PII or similar to a non-OC'ed top of the line PII. The FX CPUs scale well so when OC'd they deliver additional performance not available in an OC'd PII. There is nothing that an FX CPU can't do well. It may not be the absolute faster CPU available but it's plenty fast none the less.

I always tell people to buy what makes them happy and the same applies to CPUs but you should at least have a proper understanding of how the FX performs instead of making meritless blanket performance statements.


----------



## Boomstick68

We owners of the FX series chips should simply stay away from benchmarks because it will just freakin' depress the hell out of ya. I still have my 4100 because it OC's like nobody's business and suits my needs fine. Let's face it, the only reason we buy AMD is because of price/performance. I'm happy until they fix the 8 cores then maybe I'll upgrade but I will not bow down to Intel.


----------



## bmgjet

I have no problems with bench marks.
My 8120 (4.75) beats all the ones I set with my 1090T (4.2) and is the fastest out of all my mates which are my 3 old chips 955 (4.2) / 1090t (4.1) / i7 930 (4.2) and a 2500 (4) and a stock 2600k.
The only benchmarks Im getting beaten in are Ram by the intel chips since they are running triple channel and in single thread by the 2500 and 930 can beat them at 5ghz tho.


----------



## DevilDriver

I personally love my FX-6100. It out perform's the QX6700 I had previously in every thing I do.

Heck just today I got an Iphone 3g and was syncing music to it. it took 18 seconds for Itunes to sync 11 songs to the iphone.
Thats pretty damn quick if you ask me. AND Thats daily usage environment not some benchmark.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> If you would go with the 2500k you would have to buy a whole new motherboard, since you bought the Crosshair V you probably are only going to be the high end lga 1155 motherboard. lol. If I was you I would stick with your x6 for now till Piledriver is out then upgrade, higher IPC's and 10-15% better than the Zambezi chips.


Yeah Im trying to wait personally, I keep getting temped though







The thing that has me locked into amd right now is my love for the CHV, its a great motherboard, thats why i wanna give this thing an 8150. If I do go intel your right it would be another rog board, BUT with the z68 asus rog maximum iv gene-z Im in the rog line at only $180 that would be my pick. mATX is the downside but I dont need the extra pci-e slot.

Well benchmarks do indicate expected performance, but I do agree that satisfaction and real world use is different that which is the benchmark queen. My only concern is with sticking onboard with a lineup that may just continue to fall behind. We all expected more from BD that we got, and hopefully amd can catch up with piledriver. i dont think ivy will be leaps forward, its mostly internal gpu performance increases, slight IPC improvement, but piledriver needs to AT LEAST match the ipc of sandy bridge to be a success if you ask me. Im still sticking with amd at the moment, but I dont really have any loyalty. I can switch to intel and not miss a thing or stay with amd and still have a great pc. I do mostly gaming, but luckily not at the level of monitors/multi gpu where BD or PHii can be a limiting factor.

Its like a 600hp car vs a 700hp, they are both so much faster than your average 200-300hp car that either one is fun.


----------



## TKFlight

Same, I really don't have any loyalty.

But if this proves to be true.
Quote:


> AMD has a rather strong and clear roadmap for the period of the following three years with the aim to increase performance-per-watt of its high-performance cores by approximately 10% - 15% every year. In practice, this transforms into 33% - 52% speed boost of Excavator micro-architecture compared to Bulldozer. Technologically, AMD wants to improve IPC (instructions per clock) performance and reduce power consumption at the same time, which transforms into higher clock-speeds.


If that is true I will definitely be sticking with AMD for awhile.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120116163742_AMD_Describes_Piledriver_Architecture_Peculiarities_to_Software_Developers.html


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Same, I really don't have any loyalty.
> But if this proves to be true.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD has a rather strong and clear roadmap for the period of the following three years with the aim to increase performance-per-watt of its high-performance cores by approximately 10% - 15% every year. In practice, this transforms into 33% - 52% speed boost of Excavator micro-architecture compared to Bulldozer. Technologically, AMD wants to improve IPC (instructions per clock) performance and reduce power consumption at the same time, which transforms into higher clock-speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is true I will definitely be sticking with AMD for awhile.
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120116163742_AMD_Describes_Piledriver_Architecture_Peculiarities_to_Software_Developers.html
Click to expand...

oh nice that was a recent article. Hope piledriver does come out 2012, I dont mind waiting 6 months. Whats kinda funny is that the rumor mill has been pretty quiet. This can mean two things, amd is getting their act together and gonna sucker punch the industry with a killer, or its not going to happen 2012 due to lack of leaked info when a release gets closer. I hope its that amd is gonna sucker punch us. That was my biggest problem, they overhyped BD, made it seem like it was gonna kill intel, and then it was just a small step forward from what they had. from my 1100t i felt the 8150 was more of a sidestep rather than upgrade.

So guess we will see what AMD has this year for us


----------



## TKFlight

I think AMD wants to put their first release behind them and move ahead. But failing isn't always a bad thing now they know what do, gotta learn from your mistakes. That roadmap is subject to change without notice, at this time that is their release schedule. Hopefully AMD can restore some competition and bring some good chips to the market.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah, well I was once told "second place always tried hardest" and that is a good thing. I left a company that had established success to a company that was growing, my foreman told me that when I was leaving my last day. I think he ment it in a bad way, but to me that is a good thing, second place is the one that is pushing and trying new things, Im hoping amd closes the gap. BD isnt a failure, it was just over hyped. If they were conservative with it there wouldnt be so much intel fanboys laughing and amd guys wouldnt be resentful or bummed out. I wouldnt mind having an 8120/50. Just not worth the upgrade other than for entertainment of overclocking a new cpu. Had one at launch week and was fun, now with the updates I would like another to compare results with my previous benchmarks.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

This is the first time i seen this so i figured i would post it.



ALso i was looking at this article and it says that trinity and Piledriver (Vishera) will both be on FM2 socket i think. if i am reading it correctly...

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/07/26/amds-10-core-piledriver-chips-revealed/

Then this one says it will be am3+ socket... does anyone know what they are talking about.

http://wccftech.com/amd-bulldozer-enhanced-fxkomodo-processors-work-am3-platform-fm2-socket-support-trinity-apus/


----------



## 12Cores

Piledriver looking good:thumb:


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> ALso i was looking at this article and it says that trinity and Piledriver (Vishera) will both be on FM2 socket i think. if i am reading it correctly...


No your reading it wrong, Trinity will just have Piledriver cores. Vishera will be AM3+ most likely. Then the next release will probably not be AM3+, and those are mobile processors anyway. Also that wccftech roadmap is about 5months old the newest one is what I posted.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120116163742_AMD_Describes_Piledriver_Architecture_Peculiarities_to_Software_Developers.html


----------



## AMD4ME

It's definitely confusing to many with AMD selling both a laptop and desktop Trinity APU which use different sockets. As noted Vishera will use socket AM3+ and Piledriver cores. It should be a ~15% improvement over equal speed FX/Zambezi CPUs.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> It's definitely confusing to many with AMD selling both a laptop and desktop Trinity APU which use different sockets. As noted Vishera will use socket AM3+ and Piledriver cores. It should be a ~15% improvement over equal speed FX/Zambezi CPUs.


Thats what ive heard too and it was stated by amd but there are many people saying that since piledriver (vishera) will support quad channel memory that there will be a new socket on a 1090fx board. They say that it cant use the same socket because of the amount of ram

But isnt bulldozer an am3 chip actually and not am3+...since fx chips fit in a lot of 890fx boards.


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thats what ive heard too and it was stated by amd but there are many people saying that since piledriver (vishera) will support quad channel memory that there will be a new socket on a 1090fx board. They say that it cant use the same socket because of the amount of ram
> But isnt bulldozer an am3 chip actually and not am3+...since fx chips fit in a lot of 890fx boards.


Quad Channel memory? Worth upgrading to that when Piledriver comes out.


----------



## AMD4ME

Yes Vishera and other CPU's are scheduled for quad channel RAM but quad channel RAM only helps primarily for server use unless you have some extreme desktop data processing happening. AMD is developing single Opteron CPU servers that use AM3+ sockets and Quad channel RAM is useful for these.

FX CPUs will run on either AM3 or AM3+ sockets but you need AM3+ and 9xx series chipsets to use all of the features of the FX CPU design.


----------



## TKFlight

Does any body know if you will have to update your BIOS for Piledriver? Or will it work out of the box with no BIOS updates? Not that its a problem I've done multiple BIOS updates on different computers.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Does any body know if you will have to update your BIOS for Piledriver? Or will it work out of the box with no BIOS updates? Not that its a problem I've done multiple BIOS updates on different computers.


To early to say.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Does any body know if you will have to update your BIOS for Piledriver? Or will it work out of the box with no BIOS updates? Not that its a problem I've done multiple BIOS updates on different computers.


Yes you will need to update your mobo BIOS because every model CPU has an I.D. so the system knows what VID etc. to set for the CPU to boot.

You will be able to tell when Vishera is close as mobo makers will release a new BIOS with the proper I.D.s for Vishera CPUs.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Yes Vishera and other CPU's are scheduled for quad channel RAM but quad channel RAM only helps primarily for server use unless you have some extreme desktop data processing happening. AMD is developing single Opteron CPU servers that use AM3+ sockets and Quad channel RAM is useful for these.
> FX CPUs will run on either AM3 or AM3+ sockets but you need AM3+ and 9xx series chipsets to use all of the features of the FX CPU design.


Single socket servers are not socket AM3 anything anymore... They are socket C32 LGA.
Quote:


> The AMD Socket C32 is the server processor socket for AMD's current single-CPU and dual-CPU Opteron 4000 series CPUs. It is the successor to Socket AM3 for single-CPU servers and the successor for Socket F for lower-end dual-CPU servers.


Quad channel ram will need a new socket for the extra pins required, you cant magically get more conductors for more memory channels.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Single socket servers are not socket AM3 anything anymore... They are socket C32 LGA.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The AMD Socket C32 is the server processor socket for AMD's current single-CPU and dual-CPU Opteron 4000 series CPUs. It is the successor to Socket AM3 for single-CPU servers and the successor for Socket F for lower-end dual-CPU servers.
> 
> 
> 
> Quad channel ram will need a new socket for the extra pins required, you cant magically get more conductors for more memory channels.
Click to expand...

AMD is planning 3000 series Opterons to run in AM3+ sockets - as I stated. All of the pins in the AM3+ socket are not currently in use.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/11/14/amd_opteron_3000_server_chip/


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> Quad channel ram will need a new socket for the extra pins required, you cant magically get more conductors for more memory channels


That is the part that worries me !
If Piledriver is going 4 channel ram then a new Mobo is required , I was hoping to reuse my Sabertooth 990fx . I skipped the first BD . I am hoping that the 8170 and the new stepping brings enough to the table , by way of improvement for it to be superior to thuban across the board .
Has anybody heard anything about the release dates on the second stepping 'dozers ?


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quad channel ram will need a new socket for the extra pins required, you cant magically get more conductors for more memory channels
> 
> 
> 
> That is the part that worries me !
> *If Piledriver is going 4 channel ram then a new Mobo is required* , I was hoping to reuse my Sabertooth 990fx . I skipped the first BD . I am hoping that the 8170 and the new stepping brings enough to the table , by way of improvement for it to be superior to thuban across the board .
> Has anybody heard anything about the release dates on the second stepping 'dozers ?
Click to expand...

*Not necessarily*. Vishera may offer quad RAM but it doesn't necessarily mean you need a new mobo if your current mobo has (4) DIMM slots - which all AMD 990/FX mobos have. The RAM controller is built into the CPU so there is no need for a new mobo. There is no indication that a new CPU socket is required for Vishera either, so I would not loose any sleep over it.

All you should need is a BIOS update and you're good to go.


----------



## jacobrjett

How will the fx6100 compare to an i5-2500k?

I am thinking of building an entirely new rig this year, a bulldozer with a 7970 (or two)

I know that my 2500k is beast and probably a lot faster then a fx6100 but you guys dont think I will be let down by its performance do you?

I want to build a rig to run battlefield 3 on ultra at a solid 120fps.


----------



## TKFlight

If your planning on building a new rig just wait till Piledriver. The 2500k will beat the 6100 in practically everything.


----------



## jameslapc

hey wouldn't my rig count since it technically is a bulldozer but more of a pile driver


----------



## TKFlight

Whats your rig? And Piledriver isn't even out yet, how can your rig even be close to Piledriver?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> *Not necessarily*. Vishera may offer quad RAM but it doesn't necessarily mean you need a new mobo if your current mobo has (4) DIMM slots - which all AMD mobos have. The RAM controller is built into the CPU so there is no need for a new mobo. There is no indication that a new CPU socket is required for Vishera either, so I would not loose any sleep over it.
> All you should need is a BIOS update and you're good to go.


This is great news. I didnt even think about that... You can use the two dual channel slots as one quad channel slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameslapc*
> 
> hey wouldn't my rig count since it technically is a bulldozer but more of a pile driver


This doesn't make any sense... how would your rig be close to a Piledriver?


----------



## Seronx

It will be interesting if they do Quad-channel

I don't really see it happening though especially in 256bit Ganged(a lot of Redundancy) but if it was 4x64bit unganged(Memory bandwidth goes down but Multiapplication throughput will rise) it might happen but I don't know


----------



## 66racer

Im curious too what all this talk is about an fx-8170. I have only seen it named im the forums with no sources listed, everyone seems to hope for improvements but I havent even heard concrete info. I know some have also said just a higher clocked 8150, if thats the case I rather just go 8120/50 rather than wait.....unless it makes easy 5.2ghz overclock, then 8170 would be great









ANyone have any info on this? Have rumors of piledriver even started yet aside from the same roadmap from when pre-BD launched?


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> It will be interesting if they do Quad-channel
> 
> I don't really see it happening though especially in 256bit Ganged(a lot of Redundancy) but if it was 4x64bit unganged(Memory bandwidth goes down but Multiapplication throughput will rise) it might happen but I don't know


What , if any real benefit would there be to having Quad channel memory on a normal desktop PC ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting if they do Quad-channel
> I don't really see it happening though especially in 256bit Ganged(a lot of Redundancy) but if it was 4x64bit unganged(Memory bandwidth goes down but Multiapplication throughput will rise) it might happen but I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> What , if any real benefit would there be to having Quad channel memory on a normal desktop PC ?
Click to expand...

I doubt we will see any benefits. I think its only a spec that looks good on paper at the moment. Im not an expert but I bet software might even need to be written for it, and software devs cant even give us awesome multithread support yet.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting if they do Quad-channel
> I don't really see it happening though especially in 256bit Ganged(a lot of Redundancy) but if it was 4x64bit unganged(Memory bandwidth goes down but Multiapplication throughput will rise) it might happen but I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> What , if any real benefit would there be to having Quad channel memory on a normal desktop PC ?
Click to expand...

RAM disc...


----------



## pony-tail

Quote:


> RAM disc...


How does Quad channel improve a ram disk over dual channel if the quantity is the same ?


----------



## reflex99

more bandwidth


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> What , if any real benefit would there be to having Quad channel memory on a normal desktop PC ?


If it was 256bit Ganged quad-channel



You would see more bandwidth like for the X79 CPUs

If it was 4 x 64bit you would see if you had multiple applications up that require Data larger than 2GB to be moved to be less stutter

Since the current Bulldozer is 2 x 64bit (forced I believe) it is most likely we will see 4 x 64bit


----------



## lloydy

Ever had problems stabilzing these chips with p95 ?

i have come across this ...

crosshair formula v bios settings....

DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.

The following pictures show how reference voltages interact with logic sampling:





*Adjustment is recommended only after CPU voltage, DRAM voltage, CP/NB Voltage, memory timings and drive strength settings have been optimised.*

I will be trying this out today and see what efect this has, this article is from ROG site

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

** im not responsible if anything goes wrong if you try this yourself**

i will update later today









please +rep me if this helps !


----------



## a11an

Is there any benefit of the 8150 over 4100 other than extra cores/modules?

Need a quick answer. I can get the 8150 for 200 $. Is that a good deal or should I keep my 4100. All I do is game.


----------



## lloydy

it will overclock higher thats all i can give you really ! youre probably better waiting for piledriver


----------



## Ghostleader

I got a high leakage chip







, I need ~1,56 for 4,8 but the temp is over the roof, checkout the pic.

What about my cooling some might ask, well it´s a Heatkiller Rev.3 Copper with a Thermochill PA120.3 and six Scythe 120mm Slip Stream 1600rpm @ ~1000rpm in pushpull.



I have to turn those fan up to max and see if the temp gets better, I doubt it though


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> it will overclock higher thats all i can give you really ! youre probably better waiting for piledriver


What is piledriver?


----------



## Ghostleader




----------



## Ricwin

Think I've killed my trusty Phenom II X2 550 BE, so will have to use my spare Fx 6100 after all


----------



## iamawesome

Awesome!


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamawesome*
> 
> Awesome!


Failed to load the 'Awesome'


----------



## Ghostleader

It didn´t got any better, after one hour of y-cruncher stresstest it was still ~70C, ambient ~21C, guess I have to go back down to 4,7, it needs only 1,49 and stays sub 60C.

Just a note, when I push 4,8 with y-cruncher stresstest (6,75GB memory load) it draws +600W from the wall socket and that´s with both my 5870 at idle.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> Ever had problems stabilzing these chips with p95 ?
> i have come across this ...
> crosshair formula v bios settings....
> DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.
> The following pictures show how reference voltages interact with logic sampling:
> 
> 
> *Adjustment is recommended only after CPU voltage, DRAM voltage, CP/NB Voltage, memory timings and drive strength settings have been optimised.*
> I will be trying this out today and see what efect this has, this article is from ROG site
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> ** im not responsible if anything goes wrong if you try this yourself**
> i will update later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please +rep me if this helps !


I stress with AIDA 64 stability and it runs for 10hrs plus at 4.8Ghz(16x300), with a HT/CPU-NB @ 2700mhz


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> This is great news. I didnt even think about that... You can use the two dual channel slots as one quad channel slots.
> This doesn't make any sense... how would your rig be close to a Piledriver?


No... JUST NO. The slots on an AM3+ board are wired in two series connections. You guys stating that quad channel ram in AM3 is possible need to get a grip on reality. There are not enough pins in the AM3 socket for quad channel ram period. Even the "unused" pins wouldnt give you enough and those are probably extra grounds/Vcc lines. Maybe debug bus connections.

The new sockets are already known about, and Quad channel is only coming to the high end server space. I will eat my words if its different.

Notes:
Each HT link needs ~32 pins
Each memory channel needs ~128
Power/Ground need more than 1/2 of the total pins.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> No... JUST NO. The slots on an AM3+ board are wired in two series connections. You guys stating that quad channel ram in AM3 is possible need to get a grip on reality. There are not enough pins in the AM3 socket for quad channel ram period. Even the "unused" pins wouldnt give you enough and those are probably extra grounds/Vcc lines. Maybe debug bus connections.
> The new sockets are already known about, and Quad channel is only coming to the high end server space. I will eat my words if its different.
> Notes:
> Each HT link needs ~32 pins
> Each memory channel needs ~128
> Power/Ground need more than 1/2 of the total pins.


How do you know this for sure??? Are you an electrical engineer? It sounds plausible to me.. I thought that the memory controller was built into the cpu as well. Is this not true?

Would you mind sharing some proof???


----------



## AMD4ME

Each DIMM slot is independent on the mobo. How it's accessed can be changed. What AMD chooses to do is still unknown but Vishera has been planned for AM3+ for some time and I don't expect a new mobo to be required based on my sources.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Each DIMM slot is independent on the mobo. How it's accessed can be changed. What AMD chooses to do is still unknown but Vishera has been planned for AM3+ for some time and I don't expect a new mobo to be required based on my sources.


AMD even said themselves that Piledriver or 2nd generation Bulldozer would be AM3+...




There is a lot of talking here on OCN about Piledriver supporting quad channel

http://www.overclock.net/t/1203741/legit-reviews-vishera-to-bring-10-core-5-module-processors/0_20

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120116163742_AMD_Describes_Piledriver_Architecture_Peculiarities_to_Software_Developers.html

So you think they just wont enable quad channel for Piledriver? They wont make mobo that support quad channel memory?

EDIT: I just watched this video again for the first time in a while and I thought for sure that he said that the 2nd gen Bulldozer will use am3+ socket... I scanned through it and couldnt find it. Does anyone know what i am talking about? Didnt AMD come out and say Piledriver will use am3+ socket?


----------



## AMD4ME

It has been reported by a variety of sources that Piledriver will use socket AM3+. I do not know if AMD has officially stated this publicly but they have stated this to OEMs... which is where most of the media reports for new products comes from because the OEMs need technical information to start engineering work for related products such as mobos, RAM, etc. before the CPUs are released for qualification of products by the OEMs.

Personally I do not care if Vishera has dual or quad channel RAM because it does not appear to improve desktop performance in anything but benchmarks. No one appears to be saturating dual channel DDR3 bandwidth so it should be obvious that more RAM or RAM channels is primarily for use in servers. I don't use my desktop as a server so I really don't care what AMD does for dual/quad channel in the foreseeable future until the CPU data processing capacity exceeds dual channel bandwidth which increases with every RAM frequency bump.

Now days you do not know what Intel or AMD will actually deliver until the silicon is in your hand. Both companies have canceled products. Both companies have been late to market with products. Both companies have over-hyped and under delivered. And Intel has recalled numerous products over the years for design defects. So my advice is don't lose any sleep over yet to be released products.


----------



## Raw Topic

Hello OC'r enthusiasts,

I hope all is well in the digital wold for all, I have a question regarding DDR3 settings in conjunction with OC'ing and Video Cards.

I have a FX4100 OC'd to 4.6Ghz (Really has come to life), Kingston DDR3 Dual channel 1600mhz 1.65V 4GB X 2 and a Radeon HD 6850.

Stock my MB set's my ram to 1333mhz, I bumped it up to 1600mhz and set the voltage to 1.65V upon rebooting my computer posted and I had to clear my CMOS(what's the deal?) I changed the Voltage to AUTO in my bios and left the RAM at 1600mhz and was able to boot up into windows. After doing so my WEI(windows exp. index) rating for my graphics went from 7.7 to 6.5, is that related to the change in ram?

My question is can someone help me with what I should have my RAM set at frequency, timing, voltage, all that good stuff?

I thank all in advance for their time and support,
-Raw


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> It has been reported by a variety of sources that Piledriver will use socket AM3+. I do not know if AMD has officially stated this publicly but they have stated this to OEMs... which is where most of the media reports for new products comes from because the OEMs need technical information to start engineering work for related products such as mobos, RAM, etc. before the CPUs are released for qualification of products by the OEMs.
> Personally I do not care if Vishera has dual or quad channel RAM because it does not appear to improve desktop performance in anything but benchmarks. No one appears to be saturating dual channel DDR3 bandwidth so it should be obvious that more RAM or RAM channels is primarily for use in servers. I don't use my desktop as a server so I really don't care what AMD does for dual/quad channel in the foreseeable future until the CPU data processing capacity exceeds dual channel bandwidth which increases with every RAM frequency bump.
> Now days you do not know what Intel or AMD will actually deliver until the silicon is in your hand. Both companies have canceled products. Both companies have been late to market with products. Both companies have over-hyped and under delivered. And Intel has recalled numerous products over the years for design defects. So my advice is don't lose any sleep over yet to be released products.


Im with you. I dont care about the extra bandwidth, I just hope that Piledriver is am3+ so I have the option of upgrading easily if I want...


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Im with you. I dont care about the extra bandwidth, I just hope that Piledriver is am3+ so I have the option of upgrading easily if I want...


It's mostly going to be Vishera will be on AM3+

but the actual upgrade will be Komodo on FM2

AMD has a track record for giving the newer CPU a older package

AM3+ will get Next FXs
AM3 got FXs
AM2+ got Phenom IIs
AM2 got Phenom


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> It's mostly going to be Vishera will be on AM3+
> but the actual upgrade will be Komodo on FM2
> AMD has a track record for giving the newer CPU a older package
> AM3+ will get Next FXs
> AM3 got FXs
> AM2+ got Phenom IIs
> AM2 got Phenom


Komodo was cancelled by AMD, and Trinity will run on FM2 they are APU's. Look at the recent roadmap by AMD

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20110906193303_AMD_Cancels_Next_Gen_Komodo_Processor_Corona_Platform_in_Favour_of_New_Chips.html

Take a look at the new roadmap

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120116163742_AMD_Describes_Piledriver_Architecture_Peculiarities_to_Software_Developers.html


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Komodo was cancelled by AMD, and Trinity will run on FM2 they are APU's. Look at the recent roadmap by AMD
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20110906193303_AMD_Cancels_Next_Gen_Komodo_Processor_Corona_Platform_in_Favour_of_New_Chips.html
> Take a look at the new roadmap
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20120116163742_AMD_Describes_Piledriver_Architecture_Peculiarities_to_Software_Developers.html


Quote:


> It remains to be seen whether such problems will also affect AMD's server roadmap. The company's 2012 chips for servers - Terramar with up to 20 "Piledriver" cores for G2012 platform and Sepang with up to 10 "Piledriver" cores for C2012 platform - are planned to have built-in PCI Express 3.0 controllers and rely on brand new Server Controller Hub (SCH) core-logic architecture.


There has been no signs of Terramar/Sepang which share the same die with Komodo being cancelled

Hudson D4 which was considered to be Komodo's southbridge has passed validation for USB 3.0(SuperSpeed) while the chipset as a whole has been validated for PCI-E 3.0



And it has been known
A85FX is the replacement for the 990FX
and
A85X is the replacement for 990X

http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-EventDetails&EventId=4203026
Luckily this will happen sooner than later

If you don't know the importance of AMD FAD check this link
http://www.overclock.net/t/862698/amd-consumer-roadmaps-nov9th-2010


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Each DIMM slot is independent on the mobo. How it's accessed can be changed. What AMD chooses to do is still unknown but Vishera has been planned for AM3+ for some time and I don't expect a new mobo to be required based on my sources.


Totally false. All you have to do is look at the board, the slots on the same channel are wired in series (just follow the traces) except for a few address pins.

I.E. if there are 4 slots 1-4
Usually slots 1,3 are channel 1 and 2,4 are channel 2

1,3 are wired as a group as are 2,4

This is why memory controllers have issues with more than one module per channel at high speed, the signal is approximately halved between the modules so the controller has to provide twice the power.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Totally false. All you have to do is look at the board, the slots on the same channel are wired in series (just follow the traces) except for a few address pins.
> I.E. if there are 4 slots 1-4
> Usually slots 1,3 are channel 1 and 2,4 are channel 2
> 1,3 are wired as a group as are 2,4
> This is why memory controllers have issues with more than one module per channel at high speed, the signal is approximately halved between the modules so the controller has to provide twice the power.


Relax. NOT false. Each DIMM is individual. It doesn't matter if the DIMM sockets are wired individually, in series or in parallel. If the IMC is designed for quad RAM it could address each DIMM based on address range and thus all four DIMMs concurrently. You don't need four individual circuits to have quad channel RAM operation. Take a look at CAN Bus for reference if you don't understand.


----------



## TKFlight

Having a bit of a problem guys. When I OC to 4.6ghz I up the voltage to about 1.43v, I ran Prime95 and it gives me a Illegal Sumout. I went on TF2 it was working pretty good temps weren't going that high, then the game freezes. Everything works fine at 4.4ghz.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> Hello OC'r enthusiasts,
> I hope all is well in the digital wold for all, I have a question regarding DDR3 settings in conjunction with OC'ing and Video Cards.
> I have a FX4100 OC'd to 4.6Ghz (Really has come to life), Kingston DDR3 Dual channel 1600mhz 1.65V 4GB X 2 and a Radeon HD 6850.
> Stock my MB set's my ram to 1333mhz, I bumped it up to 1600mhz and set the voltage to 1.65V upon rebooting my computer posted and I had to clear my CMOS(what's the deal?) I changed the Voltage to AUTO in my bios and left the RAM at 1600mhz and was able to boot up into windows. After doing so my WEI(windows exp. index) rating for my graphics went from 7.7 to 6.5, is that related to the change in ram?
> My question is can someone help me with what I should have my RAM set at frequency, timing, voltage, all that good stuff?
> I thank all in advance for their time and support,
> -Raw


check the timings for your ram in the bios my board sets the ram timings a little lower than rated specs check and make sure you have the proper timings set


----------



## Raw Topic

thank you. Any idea what the proper timings are for my Hyper X kingston ram? 1600mhz.


----------



## Raw Topic

hey tk i did a 1ghz overclock check my bios setting on my thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1200483/amd-fx4100-and-msi-970-45g-overclocking-for-firstimer/10#post_16221242


----------



## TKFlight

Unless I'm missing it, what voltages do you have set in your BIOS?


----------



## Raw Topic

1.384V


----------



## TKFlight

Not working Prime95 is still giving me an illegal sumout error. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## dstoler

Ok after days of trying everything in my power to get a decent overclock on my FX8120 I am only at 4.364ghz. Thats 203X21.5 with 1.3875 vcore

-NB is 2436mhz
cpu/nb is 1.3v
nb is 1.285v
HT is 2636 with 1.260
LLC is 25% which keeps it almost exactly what I set to in bios
RAM is 16 1624 CL9 (havent tweaked this much yet)
MAX temp under load is 51C

I know you guys are probably saying add more voltages and crank it up higher but prime 95 FREEZES instantly with any higher settings. Even can not get 4.4ghz prime stable. Freezes or blue screens in 1 second literally. I am guessing I jsut have a high leakage chip but I do not know. I do know that it is VERY picky with settings and I managed to get 200X21.5 (4.3ghz) stable so I tried 210X21.5 and 205X21.5 and fails every time. each of those settings were tried with vcore all the way up to 1.52volts and also all of the other voltages. 203X21.5 is rock stable for 90 minutes prime though. I score 7.15 in cinebench at 4.3ghz. I have a RMA order number but I am just gonna keep it. For what I do, 4.3ghz is plenty fast and probably about where I would run it 24/7 anyways even if I could get to 5 GHZ.

SOOOO, If anyone has any more tips or tricks for me I am all ears. It has been 5 days now and I feel defeated lol. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Raw Topic

Hmmm, as you know i am new at this.

From what i have read and what i have learned
Maybe the error isn't directly related to your chip and V settings?

Set you NB on stock Mhz and V settings and try again? I had to play around with EVERYTHING to find my "sweet spot"

don't give up, you'll find your "sweet spot"

can anyone who know whats up help TK out?

-Raw


----------



## Natesters93

After 2 weeks of constant testing i'm am stuck @ a wall with my fx-4100~!

Not complaining, but thought i'd drop by my results,

[email protected] 1.25V's
Dram-833 Mhz/ [email protected]'s
FSB-250Mhz / 19.0X Multiplier
Cpu- [email protected] 1.45V's load!
Cpu/nb 1.40V's
Also, bumped up the NB and SB just a hair by .20V's(@1.180V's with both cause i was getting a little bit of instability with Videos/memory when benching ( Upp'd them and went away :O)

WHen you get this thing beyond 4.5Ghz/ 2400 NB and a higher Dram freq Via FSB Clock, you see this thing become ULTRA Responsive and virtually no lag( in most situations) Provided is my screen shot after a 8 hour Test Wprime and a couple cinebenchs afterwards (With All fans @ full blast, Have 7 on my Cooler master Elite 430!)


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> After 2 weeks of constant testing i'm am stuck @ a wall with my fx-4100~!
> Not complaining, but thought i'd drop by my results,
> [email protected] 1.25V's
> Dram-833 Mhz/ [email protected]'s
> FSB-250Mhz / 19.0X Multiplier
> Cpu- [email protected] 1.45V's load!
> Cpu/nb 1.40V's
> Also, bumped up the NB and SB just a hair by .20V's(@1.180V's with both cause i was getting a little bit of instability with Videos/memory when benching ( Upp'd them and went away :O)
> WHen you get this thing beyond 4.5Ghz/ 2400 NB and a higher Dram freq Via FSB Clock, you see this thing become ULTRA Responsive and virtually no lag( in most situations) Provided is my screen shot after a 8 hour Test Wprime and a couple cinebenchs afterwards (With All fans @ full blast, Have 7 on my Cooler master Elite 430!)


Those are pretty good settings. So your ram runs at 2000Mhz right when fsb is at 250Mhz. You show 1866mhz but im guessing that is the 1866 tick. Nice voltage for 4.8Ghz. I run mine the same except multi at 20 and vcore at 1.55v, ht at 2750Mhz, dram 2000mhz.

For me it does seem that the best overclock is with fsb right around 250mhz.


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Those are pretty good settings. So your ram runs at 2000Mhz right when fsb is at 250Mhz. You show 1866mhz but im guessing that is the 1866 tick. Nice voltage for 4.8Ghz. I run mine the same except multi at 20 and vcore at 1.55v, ht at 2750Mhz, dram 2000mhz.
> For me it does seem that the best overclock is with fsb right around 250mhz.


i think i just have a better chip, my VID was 1.325 Stock just didn't satisfy me so i bought this knowing i can overclock it like a dog. also this is with very little thermal paste right now, kinda broke atm waiting on my paycheck( Plus the heat spikes get really bad i saw with this thing @ higher volts so no thermal paste just isn't gonna fly) this overclock isn't to shabby but the thermal paste with yield higher results im sure! i'll report back when i get around to it.

Edit: also in the Screeny the voltage drop is quite funny. i have to feed it 1.48 but at load it reads 1.45.... So maybe a bios bug or something(But all temps are in a reasonable range so i'm not worried about it WHY I BOUGHT A EXTREME LOL.)


----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Not working Prime95 is still giving me an illegal sumout error. Not sure what the problem is.


Needs more volts. Mine needs 1.466v to make 4500MHZ, and much more for any higher.


----------



## TKFlight

I'm just going to go back to my previous OC, 4.4ghz at 1.3v. Works perfectly fine prime95 runs perfectly and so do games. I have a question should I put my FSB to 250? Is there any other configurations I should do after that?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> i think i just have a better chip, my VID was 1.325 Stock just didn't satisfy me so i bought this knowing i can overclock it like a dog. also this is with very little thermal paste right now, kinda broke atm waiting on my paycheck( Plus the heat spikes get really bad i saw with this thing @ higher volts so no thermal paste just isn't gonna fly) this overclock isn't to shabby but the thermal paste with yield higher results im sure! i'll report back when i get around to it.
> Edit: also in the Screeny the voltage drop is quite funny. i have to feed it 1.48 but at load it reads 1.45.... So maybe a bios bug or something(But all temps are in a reasonable range so i'm not worried about it WHY I BOUGHT A EXTREME LOL.)


my VID is also 1.325v and I can do 4.8Ghz with 1.475v. Its been a while since ive tried to go down though since bios updates. I can probably get lower on the voltage if i tried, just havent gotten around to it. You said you got your chip when it came out right? Cause a lot of these guys who are getting chips now are not able to get higher clocks like us. stolyer cpu vid is 1.3125v and he cant get passed 4.3Ghz. Dont know why the chip vary that much in sililcon quality. GF is quite disappointing in their yields right now. Hopefully they can pick up the slack before trinity or PD release.

Does anyone know when the second revision BD are coming out? 8170 or 8190 or if they will even come out at all? If they do when should they come out?


----------



## AMD4ME

There is no announced date for the faster/updated FX chips as of yet. GloFo seems to be ironing out the 32nm bugs so let's hope in the next couple months some updated FX chippies are baked and shipped to good little boys and girls.


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> There is no announced date for the faster/updated FX chips as of yet. GloFo seems to be ironing out the 32nm bugs so let's hope in the next couple months some updated FX chippies are baked and shipped to good little boys and girls.


Is there a new stepping in the works??


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> I'm just going to go back to my previous OC, 4.4ghz at 1.3v. Works perfectly fine prime95 runs perfectly and so do games. I have a question should I put my FSB to 250? Is there any other configurations I should do after that?


TK,

I really want you to help you get your rig OC'd by the 1GHZ. Watch this video i found and hopefully this will shine some light for you. If I find anything else I will pass it along. The 1ghz OC is really when you notice a difference.

Goodluck

-Raw


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> my VID is also 1.325v and I can do 4.8Ghz with 1.475v. Its been a while since ive tried to go down though since bios updates. I can probably get lower on the voltage if i tried, just havent gotten around to it. You said you got your chip when it came out right? Cause a lot of these guys who are getting chips now are not able to get higher clocks like us. stolyer cpu vid is 1.3125v and he cant get passed 4.3Ghz. Dont know why the chip vary that much in sililcon quality. GF is quite disappointing in their yields right now. Hopefully they can pick up the slack before trinity or PD release.
> Does anyone know when the second revision BD are coming out? 8170 or 8190 or if they will even come out at all? If they do when should they come out?


i got mine on christmas, but ordered it around 20th? i didn't get it ANYWERE NEAR launch date, cause i knew something was gonna be wrong. Waited like a smart little boy and unwrapped my last christmas present in joy







Lol! I enjoy the Bulldozer, it truly shines @ higher Freq. BUT it didn't shatter my expectations like i thought....... But don't think it won't mop up Multi-tasking like a boss...... I just CANNOT Stop this thing lol, even with mass google chrome tabs popped up, Sc2 starting, Zune, new Paint scheme up, and Cpu-id/ Coretemp goin right after startup still doesn't stop this thing ( yes it bogs for a second but comes right back!)

Edit: i'm pretty sure end Q1 2012 is when Piledriver was scheduled to be released. the new revisions should be out somewere in the future next months ( but don't quote me). along with trinity and 2nd gen APU's!


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Relax. NOT false. Each DIMM is individual. It doesn't matter if the DIMM sockets are wired individually, in series or in parallel. If the IMC is designed for quad RAM it could address each DIMM based on address range and thus all four DIMMs concurrently. You don't need four individual circuits to have quad channel RAM operation. Take a look at CAN Bus for reference if you don't understand.


If I could neg rep you for false information I would. If the sockets are wired on the same bus the IMC cant address two modules simultaneously on that bus. Because both modules share the same physical lanes for signaling. This is why GFX cards with a 256 bit bus can have 8 or 16 modules.

This is not CAN Bus (which does not operate like you claim AT ALL, it is similar to old school 10Base2 which divides bandwidth per client), this is DDR3, which can NOT operate as you claim it will.

Go get an EE degree if you want to argue it, or at least do some research that does not include looking at other similar peoples opinion/things that are not related.


----------



## lloydy

dstoler , i will help you later this afternoon regarding your overclock make sure to be online about 2pm gmt !


----------



## lloydy

*UPDATE*

Ever had problems stabilzing these chips with p95 ?

i have come across this ...

crosshair formula v bios settings....

DRAM VREF CA on CPU: Adjusting this reference voltage can help increase stability during stress tests - if rounding errors are reported above or below the expected numerical value (Prime95, Super Pi). If the rounding error shows a value higher than expected was returned from DRAM, then increase the Vref to 50.5% and see if it helps. The same principal can be used to lower Vref if the value returned is lower than the expected value.

The following pictures show how reference voltages interact with logic sampling





Adjustment is recommended only after CPU voltage, DRAM voltage, CP/NB Voltage, memory timings and drive strength settings have been optimised.

I will be trying this out today and see what efect this has, this article is from ROG site

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

* im not responsible if anything goes wrong if you try this yourself*

i will update later today

please +rep me if this helps !

well so far i have tried my previous settings that with out a doubt used to say ,rounding 0.4 expected 0.5 as soon as i change vref to 49.5% i have absolutly no errors for 10+ hours in p95 !!!









i have changed vref to 50% and 44 mins down the line oh not again 'rounding 0.4 expected 0.5' ! so for me at least this works!!


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Relax. NOT false. Each DIMM is individual. It doesn't matter if the DIMM sockets are wired individually, in series or in parallel. If the IMC is designed for quad RAM it could address each DIMM based on address range and thus all four DIMMs concurrently. You don't need four individual circuits to have quad channel RAM operation. Take a look at CAN Bus for reference if you don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> If I could neg rep you for false information I would. If the sockets are wired on the same bus the IMC cant address two modules simultaneously on that bus. Because both modules share the same physical lanes for signaling. This is why GFX cards with a 256 bit bus can have 8 or 16 modules.
> This is not CAN Bus (which does not operate like you claim AT ALL, it is similar to old school 10Base2 which divides bandwidth per client), this is DDR3, which can NOT operate as you claim it will.
> Go get an EE degree if you want to argue it, or at least do some research that does not include looking at other similar peoples opinion/things that are not related.
Click to expand...

Both of you have been arguing about this for a couple pages but neither of you have shead any proof on the subject. Please show some proof so we can at least believe one of you.

I'm quite curious myself, so please stop arguing about it and back your statements up with some proof... Otherwise neither of you are credible. Thanks


----------



## iamawesome

Good!!!


----------



## KarathKasun

Ok, I will try to give this my best explanation since the question hasnt been brought forth anywhere else. (thus there are no easy to find/post references)

On a single channel board there is a 64 bit bus that has 2-3 connection points available to it. Dual channel has 2x 64bit buses with 2 connections apiece. Triple channel has 3x 64bit buses with 2 connections per channel. And quad is 4x 64bit buses with 2 connections per channel.

Now, as for what a bus means with parallel wiring such as that for DDR-DDR3 (they all use the same signaling with differences in voltage/timings). A bus provides bandwidth for the connected devices, but with multiple devices this gets divided up by the number of devices. (the host still sees full speed, but the modules as a group will only see 50% of their maximum.)

For example lets say DDR3-1866. The CPU will get DDR3-1866 transfer speeds on each channel regardless of the number of modules(as long as there is at least one in each channel). This is because the second slot is wired on the same bus, and modules on the same bus have to share the bandwidth as they use the same physical lines for read/write operations.

The best analogy would be old non switched networks. You could have an 8 port hub running at 100 megabits with 8 computers connected, But in reality each computer only got 12.5 megabits of bandwidth because every computer saw network traffic from the other computers (though the hub always sees 100Mb/s total). 2 computers could theoretically achieve 50Mb/s but as soon as 2 other computers become active this is halved to 25Mb/s and halved again for 4 more nodes. This is just how buses work, and we do not have a point to point memory interface yet. DDR3 is still on an ancient bus topology because of its simplicity.

You cant go to quad channel ram on a current MB due to it being physically wired up for this bus topology. It is simply impossible to do since the slots are physically connected to each other. The DDR standard does not support multiplexing signals together, and using a switched topology only works if each slot has independent wiring.

In conclusion, AM3+ will always be dual channel. They may launch a high end socket with quad channel support if they want to bring it to the consumer space, but this is unlikely. The reasonable and logical conclusion is that it will be reserved for high end servers. There is even talk of there not being actual quad channel... its possible that the dual chip modules will finally expose the memory interface of the second chip.


----------



## ComputerRestore

]http://www.lostcircuits.com/mambo//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=42&limit=1&limitstart=13]

This is an old article but it was a very interesting read on the operation of the Bulldozer Design.

It seems that because of the Bulldozer's high effeciency design, it would be better to run simpler 128 bit code per core than 256 bit over the module due to scheduling issues. There are too many wasted clocks waiting on processes.

Does anyone know if you could disable AVX on Cinebench to force it to only use 128-bit Instructions?


----------



## reflex99

only could get 6.5GHz out of my 815o on ln2 the other day.

I'm pretty sure it was a sign, but in my rage i accidentally formatted over every one of my validations.

bum chip.....sigh

Probably going to sell it and get a different FX chip or some thuban or something....UURRRRGHGH

555BE did 6.785 though, so i guess it wasn't all bad (have a validation for that: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210260)


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Both of you have been arguing about this for a couple pages but neither of you have shead any proof on the subject. Please show some proof so we can at least believe one of you.
> I'm quite curious myself, so please stop arguing about it and back your statements up with some proof... Otherwise neither of you are credible. Thanks


Just look up CAN Bus operation and you'll see what I stated is true. I said you could use the same type of system as CAN Bus. I didn't say AMD was using it. You can have all four DIMMs on a single circuit and access all of them concurrently by cell address. Can Bus is used in many industries currently and has been for years.

As I stated previously, we won't know what Intel or AMD is actually delivering until we have the chips in our hands. *What is possible is known*. What AMD will deliver is not known.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Just look up CAN Bus operation and you'll see what I stated is true. I said you could use the same type of system as CAN Bus. I didn't say AMD was using it. You can have all four DIMMs on a single circuit and access all of them concurrently by cell address. Can Bus is used in many industries currently and has been for years.
> As I stated previously, we won't know what Intel or AMD is actually delivering until we have the chips in our hands. *What is possible is known*. What AMD will deliver is not known.


CAN Bus is pretty slow though. It just saves on wiring. Vehicle controls and Control Modules don't communicate at near the speed of Modern Computers. It is a step ahead in those systems, especially with Diagnostics, but very bandwidth limited.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> ]http://www.lostcircuits.com/mambo//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=102&Itemid=42&limit=1&limitstart=13]
> This is an old article but it was a very interesting read on the operation of the Bulldozer Design.
> It seems that because of the Bulldozer's high effeciency design, it would be better to run simpler 128 bit code per core than 256 bit over the module due to scheduling issues. There are too many wasted clocks waiting on processes.
> Does anyone know if you could disable AVX on Cinebench to force it to only use 128-bit Instructions?










again...

Not just you saying that its impossible.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> only could get 6.5GHz out of my 815o on ln2 the other day.
> I'm pretty sure it was a sign, but in my rage i accidentally formatted over every one of my validations.
> bum chip.....sigh
> Probably going to sell it and get a different FX chip or some thuban or something....UURRRRGHGH
> 555BE did 6.785 though, so i guess it wasn't all bad (have a validation for that: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210260)


Probably better that those validations got Formatted. (sarcasm) Was it 6.5Ghz with 8 cores?
I haven't checked, but could you run an old AMD 64 6000+ on the CHV? That would be cool


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Ok, I will try to give this my best explanation since the question hasnt been brought forth anywhere else. (thus there are no easy to find/post references)
> On a single channel board there is a 64 bit bus that has 2-3 connection points available to it. Dual channel has 2x 64bit buses with 2 connections apiece. Triple channel has 3x 64bit buses with 2 connections per channel. And quad is 4x 64bit buses with 2 connections per channel.
> Now, as for what a bus means with parallel wiring such as that for DDR-DDR3 (they all use the same signaling with differences in voltage/timings). A bus provides bandwidth for the connected devices, but with multiple devices this gets divided up by the number of devices. (the host still sees full speed, but the modules as a group will only see 50% of their maximum.)
> For example lets say DDR3-1866. The CPU will get DDR3-1866 transfer speeds on each channel regardless of the number of modules(as long as there is at least one in each channel). This is because the second slot is wired on the same bus, and modules on the same bus have to share the bandwidth as they use the same physical lines for read/write operations.
> The best analogy would be old non switched networks. You could have an 8 port hub running at 100 megabits with 8 computers connected, But in reality each computer only got 12.5 megabits of bandwidth because every computer saw network traffic from the other computers (though the hub always sees 100Mb/s total). 2 computers could theoretically achieve 50Mb/s but as soon as 2 other computers become active this is halved to 25Mb/s and halved again for 4 more nodes. This is just how buses work, and we do not have a point to point memory interface yet. DDR3 is still on an ancient bus topology because of its simplicity.
> You cant go to quad channel ram on a current MB due to it being physically wired up for this bus topology. It is simply impossible to do since the slots are physically connected to each other. The DDR standard does not support multiplexing signals together, and using a switched topology only works if each slot has independent wiring.
> In conclusion, AM3+ will always be dual channel. They may launch a high end socket with quad channel support if they want to bring it to the consumer space, but this is unlikely. The reasonable and logical conclusion is that it will be reserved for high end servers. There is even talk of there not being actual quad channel... its possible that the dual chip modules will finally expose the memory interface of the second chip.










again...

Not just you saying that its impossible and it cant be done, again and again. Show me some proof legitimate source that a motherboard with 4 slots of dual channel memory cannot be used as quad channel ram. You keep talking about how the motherboard cant do it but how do I know what your saying is true? Im not saying that your lying but trying to explain to me what it is doesnt make the information authentic.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> again...
> Not just you saying that its impossible.


????? Not sure what you are suggesting Mike, is it that disabling instructions is impossible?

But if someone knows how to disable instruction sets, I would like to test my Bulldozer using only 128 Bit sets. Preferably on Cinebench 11.5.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> ????? Not sure what you are suggesting Mike
> But if someone knows how to disable instruction sets, I would like to test my Bulldozer using only 128 Bit sets. Preferably on Cinebench 11.5.


That was intended for another post. I fixed it.... sorry


----------



## DevilDriver

So maybe I've just missed or over looked it, but is there a way for us to disable AVX. I'm curious to do so and see how my FX-6100 performs compared to it being enabled.


----------



## TKFlight

Finally got my FX-4100 stable @ 4.6ghz here's what I did.

Changed the FSB to 250
put the FSB to 2250mhz
Upped the NB voltage by .20v
and changed the CPU voltaged to 1.46v

You think I should put the NB up to 2500mhz?


----------



## dstoler

Ok, My 8120 can overclock and boot to windows all the way to 4.8ghz but ANY overclock to get prime stable no matter the voltage I can not have more than 1.4vcore in bios or else prime locks my computer up instantly. To boot at 4.8ghz I set vcore to 1.4875-1.52volts but prime insta freezes. right now I am at 4.305ghz and I tried 1.4125volts and instafreeze. I lowered the voltage to 1.4 even and stable as a rock! What does this mean? Is there some type of over voltage protection? Because that doesnt seem right if I can boot with up to 1.51volts just not put a load on it. Also with my LLC at 25% there is basically no spikes in voltage in either direction. What do you guys think?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> So maybe I've just missed or over looked it, but is there a way for us to disable AVX. I'm curious to do so and see how my FX-6100 performs compared to it being enabled.


Would make 0 difference
Nothing supports AMD's AVX since intel has locked AMD out of using it in intels compiler.
XOP is faster then AVX anyway so it would be better having programers putting time into that then AVX.


----------



## lloydy

sorry i havent been on today dstoler i will help you out 2morrow


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> So maybe I've just missed or over looked it, but is there a way for us to disable AVX. I'm curious to do so and see how my FX-6100 performs compared to it being enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Would make 0 difference
> Nothing supports AMD's AVX since intel has locked AMD out of using it in intels compiler.
> XOP is faster then AVX anyway so it would be better having programers putting time into that then AVX.
Click to expand...

You are correct about most of the compiler stuff, but there is a way to "spoof" your CPUID so that the computer doesn't gimp the instruction sets for the AMD procs.

i.e make it so that a program that checks for the AVX flag actually uses it even though it's not an intel genuine cpu.

edit: it will make a difference
edit edit:

FMA4 is better than XOP, but intel is only adopting FMA3(in haswell no less) so the market still won't use it.
^subjectification


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Ok, My 8120 can overclock and boot to windows all the way to 4.8ghz but ANY overclock to get prime stable no matter the voltage I can not have more than 1.4vcore in bios or else prime locks my computer up instantly. To boot at 4.8ghz I set vcore to 1.4875-1.52volts but prime insta freezes. right now I am at 4.305ghz and I tried 1.4125volts and instafreeze. I lowered the voltage to 1.4 even and stable as a rock! What does this mean? Is there some type of over voltage protection? Because that doesnt seem right if I can boot with up to 1.51volts just not put a load on it. Also with my LLC at 25% there is basically no spikes in voltage in either direction. What do you guys think?


It sounds like you have overcurrent protection on. I dont know if your board has that but on the crosshair v there is overcurrent protection for the cpu and cpu/nb. The cpu overcurrent protection if not disabled will do this if overclock is too high and too much power going to it. This sounds like a good chance that it might be it. You want to disable cpu overcurrent protection if you can. I would set LLC to increase voltage around .02v under full load. I think this creates the best stability when overclocking...


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> sorry i havent been on today dstoler i will help you out 2morrow


Sounds good man looking forward to some more advice!
Quote:


> It sounds like you have overcurrent protection on. I dont know if your board has that but on the crosshair v there is overcurrent protection for the cpu and cpu/nb. The cpu overcurrent protection if not disabled will do this if overclock is too high and too much power going to it. This sounds like a good chance that it might be it. You want to disable cpu overcurrent protection if you can. I would set LLC to increase voltage around .02v under full load. I think this creates the best stability when overclocking...


Well there is NO setting in my uefi for over voltage protection but it does seem like that is whats happening. So strange. And with my LLC at 25% and voltage set to 1.4000 in uefi under load cpuz says my vcore goes from 1.392 to 1.408 so thats pretty tight voltages. with LLC at 100% strange things start to happen. Voltages will go from 1.4 volts to 1.288volts under load so that does not do what it is supposed to do. Anyways thanks for the help +1 rep to you guys


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

The PC game Syndicate isnt going to support dx10 or 11 but fully supports multicore processors.

http://n4g.com/news/924655/pc-version-of-syndicate-wont-support-dx10-11-multi-core-cpus-will-be-better-supported/com


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> proof.gif again...
> 
> Not just you saying that its impossible and it cant be done, again and again. Show me some proof legitimate source that a motherboard with 4 slots of dual channel memory cannot be used as quad channel ram. You keep talking about how the motherboard cant do it but how do I know what your saying is true? Im not saying that your lying but trying to explain to me what it is doesnt make the information authentic.


If you fail to understand how a simple bus works the technicalities that make it impossible are beyond you. Im not even going to try to explain further or look for info on my time to sate your request. Just dont be surprised when there is no quad channel on AM3+.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Sounds good man looking forward to some more advice!
> Well there is NO setting in my uefi for over voltage protection but it does seem like that is whats happening. So strange. And with my LLC at 25% and voltage set to 1.4000 in uefi under load cpuz says my vcore goes from 1.392 to 1.408 so thats pretty tight voltages. with LLC at 100% strange things start to happen. Voltages will go from 1.4 volts to 1.288volts under load so that does not do what it is supposed to do. Anyways thanks for the help +1 rep to you guys


Dont know what board you have, but this thing happens on my ASROCK mobo

LLC @ 100% (ASROCK) --->LLC @ REGULAR, DISABLE (ASUS)
LLC @ DISABLE(ASROCK) ----> LLC @ EXTREME, FULL CALIBRATION (ASUS)

Most of the time , when the CPU/NB voltage is too low, the comp will freeze. Try bump it up a lil bit.


----------



## AMD4ME

Karath-

We understand that you do not believe AMD can use existing mobos for quad channel RAM. We get it. You're entitled to hold whatever belief you desire. As I noted AMD could most definitely use existing mobos for quad channel RAM if they desired. Insulting people or making your comments personal when people don't agree with your POV does not change reality.

Thus it's best to *agree to disagree and move on* because none of us know what AMD will actually deliver until it's in our hands.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> proof.gif again...
> Not just you saying that its impossible and it cant be done, again and again. Show me some proof legitimate source that a motherboard with 4 slots of dual channel memory cannot be used as quad channel ram. You keep talking about how the motherboard cant do it but how do I know what your saying is true? Im not saying that your lying but trying to explain to me what it is doesnt make the information authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> If you fail to understand how a simple bus works the technicalities that make it impossible are beyond you. Im not even going to try to explain further or look for info on my time to sate your request. Just dont be surprised when there is no quad channel on AM3+.
Click to expand...

I was just trying to help you guys prove your point. You guys went through like 4 pages arguing about the same thing but neither of you provided any proof. This was for you benefit not mine. I dont really care about quad channel ram, all I care about is the socket.

You were trying to prove a point to someone else who was trying prove what you were saying was wrong but again ,neither of you provided any proof. Why go through 4 pages on a thread to argue about something when neither of you can bring any verification on either one of your points. Now your trying to pull me into it when I was simply trying to help you guys get to a conclusion.

I was a little interested in it but not enough for me to drop down to your level. I guess thanks for the uncredible info. Good luck on future discussions. I was trying to give you some rep too but if you cant provide any credible information to varify what you are saying then sorry I cannot respresent someone who cannot represent themselves.

Moving on now...


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Thus it's best to agree to disagree and move on because none of us know what AMD will actually deliver until it's in our hands.


You may not, I actually do. Believe what you wish.

mikezachlowe2004, Sorry about being kinda harsh to you. I... overreacted a bit to your post. I apologize if it was personal. The reason there is no credible info is that MB design is kinda sensitive info. The fact that the WIKI for dual channel describes it as "two 64bit buses" is all anyone needs to know to know it wont work in quad channel, as you cant subdivide a bus that is on a PCB.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> Dont know what board you have, but this thing happens on my ASROCK mobo
> LLC @ 100% (ASROCK) --->LLC @ DISABLE (ASUS)
> LLC @ DISABLE(ASROCK) ----> LLC @ EXTREME, FULL CALIBRATION (ASUS)
> Most of the time , when the CPU/NB voltage is too low, the comp will freeze. Try bump it up a lil bit.


No these settings are overcurrent protection. You want to have on disabled.

ASROCK - OC Protection - 100%
ASUS - OC Protection - 100%

ASROCK - OC Protection - disabeld
ASUS - OC Protection - disabled

ASUS LLC - regular, high, ultra high, extreme

You defintely got something mixed up.

goes up to 130%.

I would double check to make sure that you are not talking about overcurrent protection because these are the same as asus.

ASUS LLC does not have disabled setting for LLC. However it does have extreme, ultra high, high, and regular. It does not have disabled setting for LLC only overcurrent protection and overcurrent protection if not set to disabled can withold a lot of overclocking potential.

When I set to 120% I could overclock to 4.8Ghz. When I set higher, overclocks less. Only when I disable overcurrent protection can I overclock much higher.

I would double check cause i think you are getting them mixed up. ASUS definitely doesnt have a disabled setting for LLC. This is only for overcurrent protection. Disable it to overclock higher.

Dystolyer, this applies to you too.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus it's best to agree to disagree and move on because none of us know what AMD will actually deliver until it's in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You may not, I actually do. Believe what you wish.
Click to expand...

So you know for a fact that piledriver will be on am3+ and will not support quad channel memory? What about a 1090fx board, are they coming out? When is release date for PD and Trinity? Since you know and no one else does, lets hear it.

What are AMD's plans for the next year since you seem to know just about everything?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> No these settings are overcurrent protection. You want to have on disabled.
> ASROCK - OC Protection - 100%
> ASUS - OC Protection - 100%
> ASROCK - OC Protection - disabeld
> ASUS - OC Protection - disabled
> ASUS LLC - regular, high, ultra high, extreme
> You defintely got something mixed up.
> goes up to 130%.
> I would double check to make sure that you are not talking about overcurrent protection because these are the same as asus.
> ASUS LLC does not have disabled setting for LLC. However it does have extreme, ultra high, high, and regular. It does not have disabled setting for LLC only overcurrent protection and overcurrent protection if not set to disabled can withold a lot of overclocking potential.
> When I set to 120% I could overclock to 4.8Ghz. When I set higher, overclocks less. Only when I disable overcurrent protection can I overclock much higher.
> I would double check cause i think you are getting them mixed up. ASUS definitely doesnt have a disabled setting for LLC. This is only for overcurrent protection. Disable it to overclock higher.
> Dystolyer, this applies to you too.


,I was talking about LLC not OC protection
CH IV --> DISABLE ... CH V --> REGULAR for LLC - OFF
ASUS was using DISABLE on older mobos , like CH IV


----------



## dstoler

There is ONLY LLC settings no overclock protection on ASRock 990fx. I have auto, disable, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%. I get a sick vdroop on 100% and 25% is the most stable. You guys have me so confused lol.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> So you know for a fact that piledriver will be on am3+ and will not support quad channel memory? What about a 1090fx board, are they coming out? When is release date for PD and Trinity? Since you know and no one else does, lets hear it.
> What are AMD's plans for the next year since you seem to know just about everything?


I want the winning lottery number's too.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> So you know for a fact that piledriver will be on am3+ and will not support quad channel memory? What about a 1090fx board, are they coming out? When is release date for PD and Trinity? Since you know and no one else does, lets hear it.
> What are AMD's plans for the next year since you seem to know just about everything?


I never said anything about new products, I was just commenting on limitations of current platforms. I value my sources so I plead the 5th.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> There is ONLY LLC settings no overclock protection on ASRock 990fx. I have auto, disable, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%. I get a sick vdroop on 100% and 25% is the most stable. You guys have me so confused lol.


If you check the link in my signature, there are a couple of us who have found 50% to be the most stable on the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX.

Could you try and see if it's better than 25%? I'm curious.


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> There is ONLY LLC settings no overclock protection on ASRock 990fx. I have auto, disable, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%. I get a sick vdroop on 100% and 25% is the most stable. You guys have me so confused lol.


I use DISABLE for LLC on my ASROCK board. This helps me set my CPU voltage lower.

1.40V (BIOS) ---> 1.39-1.41V(full load, LLC @ 25%)
1.35V (BIOS) ---> 1.39-1.41V(full load, LLC @ DISABLE)

So, when IDLE, (80% of the time in my case), the cpu gets 1.35V instead of 1.40V


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> There is ONLY LLC settings no overclock protection on ASRock 990fx. I have auto, disable, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%. I get a sick vdroop on 100% and 25% is the most stable. You guys have me so confused lol.
> 
> 
> 
> If you check the link in my signature, there are a couple of us who have found 50% to be the most stable on the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX.
> 
> Could you try and see if it's better than 25%? I'm curious.
Click to expand...

Ok jsut went to a KNOWN stable overclock....210X20.5=4.305ghz and went through EVERY single LLC setting for my fatal1ty board and 25% is the absolute only choice that does NOT insta freeze prime or bsod. any higher than 25% and i have stupid bad vdroop and auto and disabled it freezes or blue screens me instantly. This board overclocked my $85 phenom II x4 840 to 4.309ghz LIKE a champ and basically thats the EXACT same max overclock on my 8120 AHHHHH!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> There is ONLY LLC settings no overclock protection on ASRock 990fx. I have auto, disable, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%. I get a sick vdroop on 100% and 25% is the most stable. You guys have me so confused lol.
> 
> 
> 
> If you check the link in my signature, there are a couple of us who have found 50% to be the most stable on the ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX.
> 
> Could you try and see if it's better than 25%? I'm curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok jsut went to a KNOWN stable overclock....210X20.5=4.305ghz and went through EVERY single LLC setting for my fatal1ty board and 25% is the absolute only choice that does NOT insta freeze prime or bsod. any higher than 25% and i have stupid bad vdroop and auto and disabled it freezes or blue screens me instantly. This board overclocked my $85 phenom II x4 840 to 4.309ghz LIKE a champ and basically thats the EXACT same max overclock on my 8120 AHHHHH!!
Click to expand...

Odd, at 50% I have no Vdroop in and voltage monitoring, I have yet to actually take a DMM to my board though.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOSEFINI*
> 
> I use DISABLE for LLC on my ASROCK board. This helps me set my CPU voltage lower.
> 1.40V (BIOS) ---> 1.39-1.41V(full load, LLC @ 25%)
> 1.35V (BIOS) ---> 1.39-1.41V(full load, LLC @ DISABLE)
> So, when IDLE, (80% of the time in my case), the cpu gets 1.35V instead of 1.40V


May I ask how your single thread stability is?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Ok jsut went to a KNOWN stable overclock....210X20.5=4.305ghz and went through EVERY single LLC setting for my fatal1ty board and 25% is the absolute only choice that does NOT insta freeze prime or bsod. any higher than 25% and i have stupid bad vdroop and auto and disabled it freezes or blue screens me instantly. This board overclocked my $85 phenom II x4 840 to 4.309ghz LIKE a champ and basically thats the EXACT same max overclock on my 8120 AHHHHH!!


Upgrade your Power Supply you are hitting the Power Limit


----------



## dstoler

ok i tried the settings posted above with LLC to disabled and lowered my vcore to 1.35 and VOILA!! It worked! sheesh this is huge for me because maybe it allows me to play around a little bit more with some other settings and see if I can get higher than 4.3ghz... ok off to test out some stuff thanks for the heads up! see every time i set LLC to disabled I had too much vcore so it froze on me (i had it at 1.4 in uefi and it spike too high i guess) but with it at 1.35 it climbs to 1.4/1.408 and thats right where i need it under load at 4.3 sweeeeeeet man im stoked right now! thanks again!


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Ok jsut went to a KNOWN stable overclock....210X20.5=4.305ghz and went through EVERY single LLC setting for my fatal1ty board and 25% is the absolute only choice that does NOT insta freeze prime or bsod. any higher than 25% and i have stupid bad vdroop and auto and disabled it freezes or blue screens me instantly. This board overclocked my $85 phenom II x4 840 to 4.309ghz LIKE a champ and basically thats the EXACT same max overclock on my 8120 AHHHHH!!
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade your Power Supply you are hitting the Power Limit
Click to expand...

i was wondering if maybe it is my power supply. god dang it man i love being a computer enthusiast but its freakin expensive and a headache at the same time!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Ok jsut went to a KNOWN stable overclock....210X20.5=4.305ghz and went through EVERY single LLC setting for my fatal1ty board and 25% is the absolute only choice that does NOT insta freeze prime or bsod. any higher than 25% and i have stupid bad vdroop and auto and disabled it freezes or blue screens me instantly. This board overclocked my $85 phenom II x4 840 to 4.309ghz LIKE a champ and basically thats the EXACT same max overclock on my 8120 AHHHHH!!
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade your Power Supply you are hitting the Power Limit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was wondering if maybe it is my power supply. god dang it man i love being a computer enthusiast but its freakin expensive and a headache at the same time!
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Ok jsut went to a KNOWN stable overclock....210X20.5=4.305ghz and went through EVERY single LLC setting for my fatal1ty board and 25% is the absolute only choice that does NOT insta freeze prime or bsod. any higher than 25% and i have stupid bad vdroop and auto and disabled it freezes or blue screens me instantly. This board overclocked my $85 phenom II x4 840 to 4.309ghz LIKE a champ and basically thats the EXACT same max overclock on my 8120 AHHHHH!!


when you set your LLC @ AUTO or DISABLE , you have to lower your CPU voltage.
Anyway, weird things happen there


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> May I ask how your single thread stability is?


Didn't try it


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> i was wondering if maybe it is my power supply. god dang it man i love being a computer enthusiast but its freakin expensive and a headache at the same time!


I looked up your PSU it is one that is all over the place

The 6850 => 500 Watt or greater power supply recommended
The FX-8120 OC'ed => 120Ws and higher
The memory => 15Ws+
The chipset => 30W+

700Ws but 12V1 only provides 600Ws


----------



## dstoler

ok im at a stopping point. Hear me out.... with LLC disabled and vcore to 1.35v in bios it goes to 1.408 under load. This is for 4.3ghz mind you. If I want to clock it any higher, say 4.4ghz I need to go up to 1.365 in bios and it goes to 1.414 under load so then it locks up the computer. So there is no way I can overclock any higher then 4.3ghz with my current setup/power supply or whatever. But I still appreciate the advice because now my vcore most of the time when not under load is 1.38volts or so and that is using less electricity and less heat at the same clocks. I will upgrade my power supply soon but ups JUST delivered my AM3 Biostar A780L3B motherboard so that my old homeless phenom II has a nice new place to live out its life lol. (htpc)

also some ultra kaze 3000 rpm 120mm fans for my bulldozer rig... not really necessary since I cant get a good OC anyways but what the hell. Oh they are for my h100


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> I never said anything about new products, I was just commenting on limitations of current platforms. I value my sources so I plead the 5th.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus it's best to agree to disagree and move on because none of us know what AMD will actually deliver until it's in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> You may not, I actually do. Believe what you wish.
> mikezachlowe2004, Sorry about being kinda harsh to you. I... overreacted a bit to your post. I apologize if it was personal. The reason there is no credible info is that MB design is kinda sensitive info. The fact that the WIKI for dual channel describes it as "two 64bit buses" is all anyone needs to know to know it wont work in quad channel, as you cant subdivide a bus that is on a PCB.
Click to expand...

So in the above quote when someone said that no one knows what amd is delivering and we wont know until we get it in our hands, you didnt say "You may not, I actually do".

You stated here that you know what amd is doing... Then you say you never said suck things. We are talking about piledriver are we not. You're making yourself look worse and worse with each post.

So whats it going to be... Do you know what AMD is delivering as far as there products. That is whats being discussed here. You say you do know then you say you dont.

Well what is it. Do you know or dont you? Which one is it... Please get your story straight. Just about all your credibility went out the window. Pull youself together man and get your facts straight then come back to tell us what you really know.

Thanks


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> i was wondering if maybe it is my power supply. god dang it man i love being a computer enthusiast but its freakin expensive and a headache at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up your PSU it is one that is all over the place
> 
> The 6850 => 500 Watt or greater power supply recommended
> The FX-8120 OC'ed => 120Ws and higher
> The memory => 15Ws+
> The chipset => 30W+
> 
> 700Ws but 12V1 only provides 600Ws
Click to expand...

well the 500w recommended for my 6850 is for the entire system I thought? but yes I am sure now with the FX I am pushing it kinda close.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> well the 500w recommended for my 6850 is for the entire system I thought? but yes I am sure now with the FX I am pushing it kinda close.


yes 500 is pushing it

when I run prime at 5Ghz my system is pulling 550watts from the wall.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> So in the above quote when someone said that no one knows what amd is delivering and we wont know until we get it in our hands, you didnt say "You may not, I actually do".
> You stated here that you know what amd is doing... Then you say you never said suck things. We are talking about piledriver are we not. You're making yourself look worse and worse with each post.
> So whats it going to be... Do you know what AMD is delivering as far as there products. That is whats being discussed here. You say you do know then you say you dont.
> Well what is it. Do you know or dont you? Which one is it... Please get your story straight. Just about all your credibility went out the window. Pull youself together man and get your facts straight then come back to tell us what you really know.
> Thanks


We were discussing the AM3+ platform. Which is currently out. And anything PD based in that platform will be dual channel and not quad because the platform is dual channel. Am I missing anything from the original discussion?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-64-FX-55-2-6-Ghz-Processor-Box-Socket-939-New-Rare-/140687800887?pt=CPUs&hash=item20c1a57a37


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> yes 500 is pushing it
> when I run prime at 5Ghz my system is pulling 550watts from the wall.


so like 490w for just the components

for a single 6850, you'd probably be fine with like 400-450w


----------



## bmgjet

For this run it pulled 608W at the most from the wall.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2577862

4.75ghz with 2X 6850's overclocked to 975mhz on the core.
Games never use over 500W tho.

You also have to factory in the efficiency of your PSU, Which for me would mean I was only using 486.4W from my components


----------



## TKFlight

How do you check how much wattage your PC is using?


----------



## IOSEFINI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> How do you check how much wattage your PC is using?


you need a watt meter
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Finally got my FX-4100 stable @ 4.6ghz here's what I did.
> Changed the FSB to 250
> put the FSB to 2250mhz
> Upped the NB voltage by .20v
> and changed the CPU voltaged to 1.46v
> You think I should put the NB up to 2500mhz?


Gratz man! Now that you found your "sweet spot" how do you like it?! Quite a difference....

-Raw


----------



## Raw Topic

I have a new question for all...

I want outstanding preformance AND graphics. Here is what I am currently working with;

HAF 912 Cooler Master Tower
MSI 970-45G motherboard
AMD Bulldozer FX4100 3.6GHZ(OC'd at 4.6GHz)
Kingston 1600Mhz DDR3 Dual channel 4gb X 2 (Hyper X)
AMD Radeon HD 6850 (OC'd to 850 mhz)
WD 500GB Hard Drive
600W Power Supply

Currently running pretty nice, but there's always room to improve and I have a couple hundred bucks to sink into what's becomming my personal best for gaming experience.

My question;
Do I upgrade to an FX8210
or do I crossfire my Radeon HD 6850

What out of the two options will supply ultimate graphics and preformance. Thank you in advance.
-Raw


----------



## reflex99

second 6850 is probably a better bet, as a 8120 would almost certainly kill your board.


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> second 6850 is probably a better bet, as a 8120 would almost certainly kill your board.


Thank you for the advice, I have pre-paid the 6850 and crossfire cable but wanted to be sure that was the best option.

Just curious, Does it run at higher temps? How would it kill my board?

Thanx
-Raw


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> second 6850 is probably a better bet, as a 8120 would almost certainly kill your board.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I have pre-paid the 6850 and crossfire cable but wanted to be sure that was the best option.
> 
> Just curious, Does it run at higher temps? How would it kill my board?
> 
> Thanx
> -Raw
Click to expand...

It does require more power from a 4100 to a 8120 thats for sure. Also I wanted to say, My 6850 came with a crossfire cable. But if you are not sure then order it. I have an h100 cpu cooler and have push pull with 4x134cfm ultra kaze fans and I still get to 50C with only 1.3875-1.4volts under load. So if you want a good overclock on it, which you will, then you will need excellent cooling and a board with great components like vrm's and mofsets and heatsinks and gold caps etc... sounds like im hookin up a car haha. Enjoy that 2nd 6850, It will beat out a hd6950 and thats pretty quick.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> It does require more power from a 4100 to a 8120 thats for sure. Also I wanted to say, My 6850 came with a crossfire cable. But if you are not sure then order it. I have an h100 cpu cooler and have push pull with 4x134cfm ultra kaze fans and I still get to 50C with only 1.3875-1.4volts under load. So if you want a good overclock on it, which you will, then you will need excellent cooling and a board with great components like vrm's and mofsets and heatsinks and gold caps etc... sounds like im hookin up a car haha. Enjoy that 2nd 6850, It will beat out a hd6950 and thats pretty quick.


Thats runnin really hot.. Are you gonna send it back??? You still at 4.3Ghz?

I would try to exchange it if I was in your shoes but thats just me...


----------



## bmgjet

Then you just have to overclock it to around this







to beat a stock 7970 in 3d mark 11 gfx score.


----------



## Raw Topic

So for the most part everyone agrees that I will see a much bigger imporvement by adding a second videocard on Crossfire and overclocking them both? As apposed to getting the 8120....

I have until wednesday to decide.

-Raw

If anyone has a good case as to why I should get the 8120 over the graphics cards I would be interested to hear what you have to say... I have seen a couple of package deals on the internet with my board MSI 970a-g45 and the 8120 for $337. Could this chip really be that bad for the mother board.?


----------



## pony-tail

I think what they are talking about is the current draw from the 8120 either blowing or shortening the life of the VRMs on your board . At stock clocks it might be OK but once you start overclocking a Bulldozer it starts pulling a lot of current .


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pony-tail*
> 
> I think what they are talking about is the current draw from the 8120 either blowing or shortening the life of the VRMs on your board . At stock clocks it might be OK but once you start overclocking a Bulldozer it starts pulling a lot of current .


That makes sense to me. I remember reading somewhere that my board has a high VRM failure rate. So i think my descision has been made to go with dual 6850's. Anyone else doing this ? Is it worth the investment?

-Raw


----------



## KarathKasun

Used one 6850 with an FX-4100, it was fairly nice. Probably has a little extra CPU power for another card, and if you upgrade to a better board/CPU later it will gain a bit of performance.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> So for the most part everyone agrees that I will see a much bigger imporvement by adding a second videocard on Crossfire and overclocking them both? As apposed to getting the 8120....
> I have until wednesday to decide.
> -Raw
> If anyone has a good case as to why I should get the 8120 over the graphics cards I would be interested to hear what you have to say... I have seen a couple of package deals on the internet with my board MSI 970a-g45 and the 8120 for $337. Could this chip really be that bad for the mother board.?


Even though I love my 8120 I would recommend going with another gpu if your main concern is gaming. Although for games like battlefield 3 they love the extra cores and play very smooth FX chips. I couldnt ask for better gameplay on battlefield 3 with my chip.

Its up to you but I would go with another gpu and then upgrade to 8 or 10 core piledriver when it comes out. That way youll have an optimized BD that should be a lot more powerful and efficient than the current BD. I could be wrong but I think AMD has something nice in the works for us once they optimize the BD architecture. I cant wait to see its potential though Im not going to get my hopes up. Personally Im probably going to get the Trinity APU when its released after reviews and what not. From the looks of it now though it looks like a damn good chip especially when it supports eyefinity, crossfire, 2133Mhz ram speed, radeon 7000 graphics, 25% cpu performance and 50% better graphics performance. AMD Trinity was looking real good at CES. We'll just have to see once they have released it but I think AMD has found the architecture they want and that is very powerful and now they just have to work at it and find its week points and optimize and revise it. Once they have come out with 2nd 3rd or 4th gen BD I think they will definitely have something nice on their hands.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> There is ONLY LLC settings no overclock protection on ASRock 990fx. I have auto, disable, 25%, 50%, 75% and 100%. I get a sick vdroop on 100% and 25% is the most stable. You guys have me so confused lol.


Your temps seem realy high for the voltage you had listed. (not on this post, but one further back) I didn't notice if you had your temps listed from the Bios (PC Health Section) I thought there was somone else on here having the same issue with O.C. because their heatsink/paste wasn't sitting right. You should be aiming for 24C CPU temp in the bios. (Most accurate)

4.7Ghz should be a reasonable O.C. even with a high leakage chip.


----------



## dstoler

I am going to rma my chip today. Turned it back to stock cause was giving me problems and STILL having issues. Example watching a video on youtube or something the sound goes crazy and computer often bsods. It is not any other component because I put my phenom II back in and no issues whatsoever even at 4.2ghz. God dang man I have reallllly tried to sort this crap out and just can't take it anymore. I'm just worried superbiiz is gonna give me a hard time. If they do then Ill just send to AMD they took care of me before... I already have an RMA issued couple days ago but was really trying to fix the issues. Enough is enough thanks for all your help guys!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thats runnin really hot.. Are you gonna send it back??? You still at 4.3Ghz?
> I would try to exchange it if I was in your shoes but thats just me...


I don't believe AMD has a warranty for CPUs running hot when OC'ed. In fact AFAIK they offer no OC warranty.


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Even though I love my 8120 I would recommend going with another gpu if your main concern is gaming. Although for games like battlefield 3 they love the extra cores and play very smooth FX chips. I couldnt ask for better gameplay on battlefield 3 with my chip.
> Its up to you but I would go with another gpu and then upgrade to 8 or 10 core piledriver when it comes out. That way youll have an optimized BD that should be a lot more powerful and efficient than the current BD. I could be wrong but I think AMD has something nice in the works for us once they optimize the BD architecture. I cant wait to see its potential though Im not going to get my hopes up. Personally Im probably going to get the Trinity APU when its released after reviews and what not. From the looks of it now though it looks like a damn good chip especially when it supports eyefinity, crossfire, 2133Mhz ram speed, radeon 7000 graphics, 25% cpu performance and 50% better graphics performance. AMD Trinity was looking real good at CES. We'll just have to see once they have released it but I think AMD has found the architecture they want and that is very powerful and now they just have to work at it and find its week points and optimize and revise it. Once they have come out with 2nd 3rd or 4th gen BD I think they will definitely have something nice on their hands.


Yes my main concern is gaming. I am totally set on doing the crossfire, I bought the setup less then a month ago and for me to buy a new chip less then a month later would be kind of upsetting to me. So another card is in order and when the new chip comes out, it will be a good time to upgrade my board and CPU. Thank you for assisting me in my descisoinsnoin(if you don't know how to spell just REALLY *&^* up the spelling so it looks like a typo, damn autocorrect has made me useless)

I'll let everyone know how the dual 6850's serve me.
-Raw


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Used one 6850 with an FX-4100, it was fairly nice. Probably has a little extra CPU power for another card, and if you upgrade to a better board/CPU later it will gain a bit of performance.


I'm loving my setup, I just want to squeeze that little extra bit of quality out of my gaming experience and that's where the extra card will help. I will upgrade after I have enjoyed what I have to the max. I'm thinking im going to do a 3 monitor setup. Yep, i'm gonna do it.

-Raw


----------



## TridentKeeper

Hi guys, I have the FX-6100, does any body know a good software for a video editing software that will maximize the FX's speed.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> Hi guys, I have the FX-6100, does any body know a good software for a video editing software that will maximize the FX's speed.


For capture Dxtory
For editing Adobe Premiere/After Effects or Sony Vegas
For converting VirtualDub and the latest x264 version


----------



## TKFlight

Do you guys think when Piledriver is out, that we will have to upgrade to Windows 8 to get the full performance like AMD and Microsoft both said? I really don't want to switch from Windows 7 to 8 just to get the full performance out of a processor that should of already had support. This is the main reason why I want to switch to Intel later on.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Do you guys think when Piledriver is out, that we will have to upgrade to Windows 8 to get the full performance like AMD and Microsoft both said? I really don't want to switch from Windows 7 to 8 just to get the full performance out of a processor that should of already had support. This is the main reason why I want to switch to Intel later on.


Probably not. Since Piledriver will be 10-15% better than BD, and the Windows 7 Patch is close to the performance of Windows 8. So combine that, and it should be 2%+-2% whether you have windows 7 or 8


----------



## bmgjet

Windows 8 Preview still has better performance over 7 with patches.
On average only 2-3% better but on a few synthetics it goes up 42% such as PM7 SSE 46 (win7) to 61 (win8).

Once 8 is out im sure some one will make a un-offical patch to add some of 8s improvements to 7.


----------



## Seronx

You'll need Windows 8 to feel the power of ARMv7 and Bulldozer based architectures.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I am going to rma my chip today. Turned it back to stock cause was giving me problems and STILL having issues. Example watching a video on youtube or something the sound goes crazy and computer often bsods. It is not any other component because I put my phenom II back in and no issues whatsoever even at 4.2ghz. God dang man I have reallllly tried to sort this crap out and just can't take it anymore. I'm just worried superbiiz is gonna give me a hard time. If they do then Ill just send to AMD they took care of me before... I already have an RMA issued couple days ago but was really trying to fix the issues. Enough is enough thanks for all your help guys!
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


ugh,

Best of luck man. I know you've been waiting a LOT for the FX. Don't give up... faulty hardware sucks, but it happens.
I had one back in the day with my ati 5870... everything in place and the gpu showing artifacts everywhere... I just RMAed it and all was good. gpu is runnin fine to this day on a cousin's PC.

Anyway, keep us up to date, it will be fine, I'm sure


----------



## Thermalbake420

Me and my friends are getting ready to start building a custom pc desk from wood and acrylic with the mobo and everything else implemented in to the desk.


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

PM
noob_with_tools - FX-8120 - sabertooth 990FX.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2214487
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## Djmatrix32

Any one having problems with Shogun 2?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Any one having problems with Shogun 2?


You need a newer bios.
Or your board doesnt support FX chips.


----------



## FilGee

Add me to the FX Bulldozer club aswell.
I've been using an AMD FX4100 FX Black Edition 3.6Ghz for a bout a month now and it's the best CPU i've ever owned.
I had to install 2 updates from microsoft something about core parking and thread optimization. But all went well and the updates installed without a problem.
I'm loving having all this power at my disposal







I mainly use my PC for music production using software like Cubase 6, Cockos REAPER 4, NI Guitar Rig 5.0.1 I can load so many more Vst plugins since buying this CPU i'm really pleased with it.
I do some gaming aswell and i'm running CoD MW3 on full graphics settings. I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 Edition. I also updated my mobo bios to the latest version the minute the system was up and running to ensure proper compatability with the processor. I got the FX4100 Black Edition because it's unlocked for overclocking by default and i figured it would stay up to date longer. I've been told that the FX4100 actually has 8 cores but 4 of them are turned off. AMD makes one run of 8 core CPU's them turns off 4 cores on some of them and sells them as Quad Cores.
Does anyone know if this is true or not ? And is/will there be a way to turn these cores back on ?

One more thing, Does anyone know of a Motherboard that will support 2x AMD FX8100 CPU's ?
It would be awsome if i could find a Mobo like like this i would be able to have 16 cores at my disposal
My ASUS Mobo supports up to 16Gb DDR3 but i'm planning on filling all the Ram Slots on this mobo then upgrading to a board that supports 32Gb DDR3
Any suggestions anyone ?

Here's my specs

ASUS M5A78L/USB3 Mobo Skt AM3+
AMD FX4100 Bulldozer 3.6Ghz Quad Core 12.0MB Total Cache Black Edition
Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT 1024mb DDR3 PCi-e 16x
4Gb DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengeance RAM
Creative Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Soundcard
160Gb Samsung IDE HDD (I know... I've got my eye on a 1Tb SATA HDD but there's a lack of funds right now)
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition SP1 x64


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Probably not. Since Piledriver will be 10-15% better than BD, and the Windows 7 Patch is close to the performance of Windows 8. So combine that, and it should be 2%+-2% whether you have windows 7 or 8


I thought windows 8 was a lot better scheduler for fx than the windows 7 with patches. They only took a couple things from win8 scheduler and allowed us to isntall them on win7 but I have heard from a few sources that it is nothing like win8.

Where did you get your information??? I am curious cause I have heard that there was only a 2% increase in performance with win7 patches and then about somewhere up to 10% increase in performance with win8. Is this not true. With win8 they have a lot more time to become familiar with BD and its arch so I would think that the performance is better on win8


----------



## axipher

Maybe I can get some help from you all. When the Windows 8 Beta/Consumer Preview comes out, I plan on running a set of benchmarks on a clean install of:

- Windows 7 SP1
- Windows 7 SP1 + hotfixes
- Windows 8 Dev Preview
- Windows 8 Consumer Preview

I'll just slap each on a separate Flash Drive to make install easy but I'm not sure what benchmarks would be the best to use.

Can anyone put together a little benchmark pack?


----------



## FilGee

Oh and whats with the "AMD Radeon" thing ?
I thought that "AMD" and "Nvidia" supported each other for maximum compatability and performance.
Have "AMD" teamed up with "ATI" or am i getting that wrong ?
Is the "AMD Radeon Graphics Card" made by "AMD" or is the "Radeon" part refering to "ATI Radeon" ?
I'm Confused ?????

It's not that i've got anything against ATI it's plain and simply because i don't like their Control Panel








The Nvidia Control Panel uses less resources and is more user friendly for me. I've been using Nvidia Crds since the GeForce 2 MX came out.

I used to have a ATI Radeon 9600 and it performed well with games but I could'nt get on with the Driver Control Panel so i switched back to Nvidia buying a GeForce 6200 256Mb AGP.
I now own a 1024Mb GeForce 9500 GT PCi-E it's an awsome card but i want to upgrade to a Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 but i don't have a spare £647.51 lying around to upgrade a componant that works perfectley and runs all the latest games.I can't remember if it was Battlefield 3 or MW3 but one of them complained that my GeForce 9500GT was'nt supported. It Played the game anyway but i guess that's what made me want to upgrade to a newer Card.


----------



## ht_addict

Please remove me from the owners list. With a baby on the way I have to give up my computer room for the little miracle, though one day I will have a computer back in there. For him of course. It is also with great sadness that I will be leaving the AMD camp and heading over to the other side, which I said to myself I never would. I was able to trade my water cooled cpu/gpu tower for an Alienware R17x gaming laptop. Intel inside Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, you have me now. On top of it, the laptop comes with an Nvidia GPU and I've always been a Radeon guy. Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilGee*
> 
> Oh and whats with the "AMD Radeon" thing ?
> I thought that "AMD" and "Nvidia" supported each other for maximum compatability and performance.
> Have "AMD" teamed up with "ATI" or am i getting that wrong ?
> Is the "AMD Radeon Graphics Card" made by "AMD" or is the "Radeon" part refering to "ATI Radeon" ?
> I'm Confused ?????
> 
> It's not that i've got anything against ATI it's plain and simply because i don't like their Control Panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nvidia Control Panel uses less resources and is more user friendly for me. I've been using Nvidia Crds since the GeForce 2 MX came out.
> 
> I used to have a ATI Radeon 9600 and it performed well with games but I could'nt get on with the Driver Control Panel so i switched back to Nvidia buying a GeForce 6200 256Mb AGP.
> I now own a 1024Mb GeForce 9500 GT PCi-E it's an awsome card but i want to upgrade to a Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 but i don't have a spare £647.51 lying around to upgrade a componant that works perfectley and runs all the latest games.I can't remember if it was Battlefield 3 or MW3 but one of them complained that my GeForce 9500GT was'nt supported. It Played the game anyway but i guess that's what made me want to upgrade to a newer Card.


AMD and ATI merged, the graphics division maintained the Radeon branding, but not ATI, so it is now AMD Radeon. Also you don't have to upgrade to a GTX 590, you could look at a 6950 2 GB or a GTX 570.


----------



## dstoler

Well guys Some freakish things with my 8120. Out of curiosity I started turning on some power saving features and I am stable at 4.410ghz with a 210 fsb. I enabled c6 and c1e enhanced halt state and c6 is the core option. Really strange but I'm just gonna keep the chip cause at 4.4ghz I am happy with it and has plenty of power for my needs.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> You need a newer bios.
> Or your board doesnt support FX chips.


My board supports it and I am on the latest bios.


----------



## FilGee

Yeah i heard that Windows 8 handles the Bulldozer with better performance than Win7 with updates.
I have got Windows 8 but i havn't bothered installing it yet Now maybe i have a reason if my Bulldozer will perform better.

BTW you can download the Windows 8 installation DVD (x86 & x64) directly from the Microsoft Website here,

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516

For anyone who wants to give it a try.

Me, i'm waiting untill i buy my new Hard Drive then i'll use my old 160GB one to try this out.


----------



## FilGee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> AMD and ATI merged, the graphics division maintained the Radeon branding, but not ATI, so it is now AMD Radeon. Also you don't have to upgrade to a GTX 590, you could look at a 6950 2 GB or a GTX 570.


Thanks mate I'll look into that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Well guys Some freakish things with my 8120. Out of curiosity I started turning on some power saving features and I am stable at 4.410ghz with a 210 fsb. I enabled c6 and c1e enhanced halt state and c6 is the core option. Really strange but I'm just gonna keep the chip cause at 4.4ghz I am happy with it and has plenty of power for my needs.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


I've also settled for 4.4 @ 206 MHz I believe to keep my memory around 1920 MHz. I'm able to keep this stable with 1.4375 V on the CPU, and just minor bumps on everything else. Load temp of 51 C on H100 with two AP-15's in pull and super quiet.

4.9 is achievable on my chip, but it nears 60 C and gets some Illegal SUMOUT errors in Prime and will freeze in IBT with anything above standard size.

I haven't played around with CPU-NB, NB, HT, VDDA voltage as much as Mike and I might try it once Windows 8 Consumer Preview comes out, but for now 4.4 GHz with near quiet cooling seems to be the sweet spot for me.

I haven't installed the hot-fixes, instead I've just been using .bat files and the windows "start" command to set affinity myself as some programs benefit from being split across modules, whereas some either don;t benefit at all so are better off on just on module as 2 threads, or some programs can actually perform a little better sharing modules.

I don't regret my BD purchase, just the cost, $230 for the FX-8150 seems a like it might have been a better price then $270. I'll still keep hoping that Windows 8 and BIOS tweaks will help increase stability on higher overclocks. I've given up on hoping for IPC increases.


----------



## Demonkev666

*2%gain*
-___- BS.
*just have an old look at I7 on Vista it lost more then 5%*

http://www.techradar.com/news/computing-components/processors/how-windows-vista-drags-core-i7-down-480468

Turbo for bulldozer in one module is about 30% higher clock speed. This why using two module is suppose to be better for 4 threads higher clock speed.

4 threads 4 modules is only about 10% higher clock speed. you gain supposedly 10% from not sharing but look again The two module is still 10% higher clock speed with the 10% hit. it should be about the same really.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> *2%gain*
> -___- BS.
> *just have an old look at I7 on Vista it lost more then 5%*
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/computing-components/processors/how-windows-vista-drags-core-i7-down-480468
> 
> Turbo for bulldozer in one module is about 30% higher clock speed. This why using two module is suppose to be better for 4 threads higher clock speed.
> 
> 4 threads 4 modules is only about 10% higher clock speed. you gain supposedly 10% from not sharing but look again The two module is still 10% higher clock speed with the 10% hit. it should be about the same really.


I'm having troubles understanding what you're trying to say, so sorry if I take it the wrong way.

Using the hot-fixes, it spreads the threads out across each module before starting to share. AMD's turbo-core activates it only 1 or 2 modules are being loaded, so the hot-fixes prevents the Turbo-Core from kicking in since more than 2 modules are being loaded, but there is a performance increase per thread by not sharing a module. The 30% Turbo-core increase on only 2 modules doesn't provide as much of an increase as splitting 4 threads across all 4 modules. At the same time though, with all 4 modules being loaded, power consumption goes up since power-saving gets disabled.

So the "up to 10%" gain in performance is a mix of losing the Turbo-core, and a gain in per-thread performance. Overall it is an increase of anywhere from 0% to 10% depending on application and load.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm having troubles understanding what you're trying to say, so sorry if I take it the wrong way.
> Using the hot-fixes, it spreads the threads out across each module before starting to share. AMD's turbo-core activates it only 1 or 2 modules are being loaded, so the hot-fixes prevents the Turbo-Core from kicking in since more than 2 modules are being loaded, but there is a performance increase per thread by not sharing a module. *The 30% Turbo-core increase on only 2 modules doesn't provide as much of an increase as splitting 4 threads across all 4 modules*. At the same time though, with all 4 modules being loaded, power consumption goes up since power-saving gets disabled.
> So the "up to 10%" gain in performance is a mix of losing the Turbo-core, and a gain in per-thread performance. Overall it is an increase of anywhere from 0% to 10% depending on application and load.


you gain only gain 10%+ from not sharing. nothing else.

I can run 10% turbo from AOD on all modules.
in fact there are two turbo settings on AOD boost level 1, and boost level 0


----------



## dstoler

I also have an h100 with push pull mounted on underneath the top of my case and 2 kaze 134cfm fans mounted on top of them also pulling and man it reallly helps. They r super loud but I gotta little fan controller on them and on low they afent bad. I'm gonna do some testing as a 4 core for my 8120 (not 1 core per module) and see if 4.8ghz stays cool and outperforms 8 cores at 4.3_4.4.ghz. you guys think it might?

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm having troubles understanding what you're trying to say, so sorry if I take it the wrong way.
> Using the hot-fixes, it spreads the threads out across each module before starting to share. AMD's turbo-core activates it only 1 or 2 modules are being loaded, so the hot-fixes prevents the Turbo-Core from kicking in since more than 2 modules are being loaded, but there is a performance increase per thread by not sharing a module. The 30% Turbo-core increase on only 2 modules doesn't provide as much of an increase as splitting 4 threads across all 4 modules. At the same time though, with all 4 modules being loaded, power consumption goes up since power-saving gets disabled.
> So the "up to 10%" gain in performance is a mix of losing the Turbo-core, and a gain in per-thread performance. Overall it is an increase of anywhere from 0% to 10% depending on application and load.


I have the windows patches installed and it seems that turbo kicks in just as much as it did before the patches were installed. Maybe you could clarify this for us.
Quote:


> I haven't installed the hot-fixes, instead I've just been using .bat files and the windows "start" command to set affinity myself as some programs benefit from being split across modules, whereas some either don;t benefit at all so are better off on just on module as 2 threads, or some programs can actually perform a little better sharing modules.


Can you elaborate on how you set affinity when windows starts? I would like to try this out and see if its different than having the incomplete patch installed.

On another note, I think the first incomplete patch works better than the two complete patches. Does anyone agree? I am getting worse multithreaded performance than before the complete patch. With the incomplete patch the multithreaded performance stayed the same, which was always good with BD, while lightly threaded performance increased. It seems with the new complete patch that the multithreaded performance decreases just as much if not more than the single threaded performance increases. Is anyone experiencing the same thing. I noticed this on BF3 gameplay. The game used to run extremely smooth but now its jittery and not nearly as smooth as it used to be.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm having troubles understanding what you're trying to say, so sorry if I take it the wrong way.
> Using the hot-fixes, it spreads the threads out across each module before starting to share. AMD's turbo-core activates it only 1 or 2 modules are being loaded, so the hot-fixes prevents the Turbo-Core from kicking in since more than 2 modules are being loaded, but there is a performance increase per thread by not sharing a module. The 30% Turbo-core increase on only 2 modules doesn't provide as much of an increase as splitting 4 threads across all 4 modules. At the same time though, with all 4 modules being loaded, power consumption goes up since power-saving gets disabled.
> So the "up to 10%" gain in performance is a mix of losing the Turbo-core, and a gain in per-thread performance. Overall it is an increase of anywhere from 0% to 10% depending on application and load.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the windows patches installed and it seems that turbo kicks in just as much as it did before the patches were installed. Maybe you could clarify this for us.
Click to expand...

Well with 1 or two modules being loaded the Turbo will kick in no problem, but when 3 or 4 modules are being heavily loaded, the Turbo doesn't kick in because of the max TDP. So for most loads, the Turbo might kick in. I should have been a little clearer in that if you have 4 threads that are CPU hungry and they are split across 1 core of each modules rather then across 4 cores of just 2 modules, the full Turbo won't kick in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't installed the hot-fixes, instead I've just been using .bat files and the windows "start" command to set affinity myself as some programs benefit from being split across modules, whereas some either don;t benefit at all so are better off on just on module as 2 threads, or some programs can actually perform a little better sharing modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on how you set affinity when windows starts? I would like to try this out and see if its different than having the incomplete patch installed.
Click to expand...

It's not when windows starts. What you do is you set up a .bat file to run the "start" command in conjunction with the program you want to run, and you can set an affinity mask. See the following two link for instruction and results:

Source Page 1 with instructions

Source Page 2 with results


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I have the windows patches installed and it seems that turbo kicks in just as much as it did before the patches were installed. Maybe you could clarify this for us.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't installed the hot-fixes, instead I've just been using .bat files and the windows "start" command to set affinity myself as some programs benefit from being split across modules, whereas some either don;t benefit at all so are better off on just on module as 2 threads, or some programs can actually perform a little better sharing modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you elaborate on how you set affinity when windows starts? I would like to try this out and see if its different than having the incomplete patch installed.
> On another note, I think the first incomplete patch works better than the two complete patches. Does anyone agree? I am getting worse multithreaded performance than before the complete patch. With the incomplete patch the multithreaded performance stayed the same, which was always good with BD, while lightly threaded performance increased. It seems with the new complete patch that the multithreaded performance decreases just as much if not more than the single threaded performance increases. Is anyone experiencing the same thing. I noticed this on BF3 gameplay. The game used to run extremely smooth but now its jittery and not nearly as smooth as it used to be.
> Thanks for the help guys
Click to expand...

I've experienced this with cinebench and Wprime........ it only goes down below 1% but the jerking and smoothness is almost not the same







, It might be because i accidentally Installed the x64 patches and not the x86 patches, but still installed the x86 cause i found they were the right 1s (So their might be some kind of scheduling error going on and i'm not gonna Re-install windows to fix a <1% decrease...) So, if anyone knows or can it be done to remove the x64 patch, LMK!

Nate


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> I've experienced this with cinebench and Wprime........ it only goes down below 1% but the jerking and smoothness is almost not the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , It might be because i accidentally Installed the x64 patches and not the x86 patches, but still installed the x86 cause i found they were the right 1s (So their might be some kind of scheduling error going on and i'm not gonna Re-install windows to fix a <1% decrease...) So, if anyone knows or can it be done to remove the x64 patch, LMK!
> Nate


It can be removed. You got to go to windows updates installed and unistall them. The will be listed as hotfix.

I am thinking that I will just install the old patch that simply just spread the load across the modules rather than the cores. Like the same thing with setting the affinity. Without the core parking and whatever else they put in there that has decreased my multithreading performance.

I still dont understand how to make a .dat file or what you talking about using windows start command. They did not have any instructions really all they did was say that you got to set to 55 or something or other but I dont know what start command is or how to make a .dat file.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I still dont understand how to make a .dat file or what you talking about using windows start command. They did not have any instructions really all they did was say that you got to set to 55 or something or other but I dont know what start command is or how to make a .dat file.


A .bat file is a batch file that is simply a bunch of Windows Command Prompt commands in one file that are executed in order. Here's an example of how I use it to run the Dolphin Wii Emulator:

Dolphin.bat

Code:



Code:


start "Dolphin" /d "C:/Program Files/Dolphin/" /affinity 55 "C:/Program Files/Dolphin/dolphin.exe"

This would run "dolphin.exe" on Cores 1, 3, 5, and 7 and give better performance then just letting Windows put it wherever it wants to.

I'm pretty sure that's how I have mine set up, I'm at work now on Windows XP so can't test it so I'll double-check tonight. But you can just open Command Prompt and type "start /?" to see the instructions for "start".


----------



## Natesters93

Re-post,

I have manually gone through my registry and removed the KB-2645594-X64 Patch and kept the core parking patch. AND Vula, the Scores are back to normal and actually see a 1-2% Increase and more response compared to the New multi-thread handling patch.( Also i manually set all my cores core parking to 0, So you might want to do this. Even though it consumes just a little more power it unleashs or rather lets Windows use ALL 4 core simultaneously instead of downthrottling and putting parks on your CPU Cores!)

Just my experience but i think it's still got a problem or 2 in it so im not gonna put it back on my comp if it's robbing me performance


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Re-post,
> 
> I have manually gone through my registry and removed the KB-2645594-X64 Patch and kept the core parking patch. AND Vula, the Scores are back to normal and actually see a 1-2% Increase and more response compared to the New multi-thread handling patch.( Also i manually set all my cores core parking to 0, So you might want to do this. Even though it consumes just a little more power it unleashs or rather lets Windows use ALL 4 core simultaneously instead of downthrottling and putting parks on your CPU Cores!)
> 
> Just my experience but i think it's still got a problem or 2 in it so im not gonna put it back on my comp if it's robbing me performance


You could dual-boot Windows 8 and compare


----------



## dstoler

Mike I'm pretty sure you can open notepad and copy everything from the .bat folder you want to edit and paste in your new notepad or text editor then make your necessary changes and save as .bat and put the new batch file in the folder and replace the old one. Get some clarification on this one cause I'm no programmer that's for sure but that's how I overclocked my 6850 with afterburner and then discovered sapphire had their own program, Trixx DOH! :facepalm:

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Mike I'm pretty sure you can open notepad and copy everything from the .bat folder you want to edit and paste in your new notepad or text editor then make your necessary changes and save as .bat and put the new batch file in the folder and replace the old one. Get some clarification on this one cause I'm no programmer that's for sure but that's how I overclocked my 6850 with afterburner and then discovered sapphire had their own program, Trixx DOH! :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


I'll update you both tonight with the exact text to put in the .bat file once I get home. ~ 4 hours from now.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Mike I'm pretty sure you can open notepad and copy everything from the .bat folder you want to edit and paste in your new notepad or text editor then make your necessary changes and save as .bat and put the new batch file in the folder and replace the old one. Get some clarification on this one cause I'm no programmer that's for sure but that's how I overclocked my 6850 with afterburner and then discovered sapphire had their own program, Trixx DOH! :facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update you both tonight with the exact text to put in the .bat file once I get home. ~ 4 hours from now.
Click to expand...

awesome man thanks! Lookin forward 2 it. My instructions were correct on how to create and edit a batch?

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## axipher

For creating a batch file, just create a new text document, notepad is perfect, save it anywhere, mine are all on my desktop, and rename it anythingyouwant.bat. You double click it just as you would a shortcut or application.


----------



## Raw Topic

Can anyone help with advice for a buddy of mine?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1200483/amd-fx4100-and-msi-970-45g-overclocking-for-firstimer/10#post_16285068

thank you in advance,

-Raw


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I also have an h100 with push pull mounted on underneath the top of my case and 2 kaze 134cfm fans mounted on top of them also pulling and man it reallly helps. They r super loud but I gotta little fan controller on them and on low they afent bad. I'm gonna do some testing as a 4 core for my 8120 (not 1 core per module) and see if 4.8ghz stays cool and outperforms 8 cores at 4.3_4.4.ghz. you guys think it might?
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


It'd be cool to see the results, but I think you'd be better off with a 4.4ghz 8 core. (there are some FX4100 results on here, they run cooler, but don't come close to a stock 81XX)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I thought windows 8 was a lot better scheduler for fx than the windows 7 with patches. They only took a couple things from win8 scheduler and allowed us to isntall them on win7 but I have heard from a few sources that it is nothing like win8.
> Where did you get your information??? I am curious cause I have heard that there was only a 2% increase in performance with win7 patches and then about somewhere up to 10% increase in performance with win8. Is this not true. With win8 they have a lot more time to become familiar with BD and its arch so I would think that the performance is better on win8


I hope that the Windows 8 scheduler is more optimized for BD to increase IPC. But since there isn't much real information out yet, I was stating what sort of improvement you could expect. To whether or not BD owners will be required to switch to Windows 8. I don't really know for sure, but that was just my best guesstimate considering the current flow


----------



## DevilDriver

Ran cinebench 11.5 last night single thread, scored 1.17


----------



## DevilDriver

Any one else run IBT pre windows patch and post patch?

I ran it last night and it seems to be harder on the system now. My cores got to 67° and vcore-1 on my sabertooth got to 86°

Pre patch my cores never went above 48° with IBT


----------



## axipher

Ok, here's a working example of how I run SMP folding on 6 cores:

Code:



Code:


start "[email protected] x6" /D C:\Users\jonesy\Desktop\bigadv /affinity 3F "C:\Program Files (x86)\[email protected]\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp 6 -bigadv

The affinity mask "3F" is the hex equivalent of "00111111". Which is actually backwards how how cores are so running that command, cores 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 are loaded up 100% rather then the 6 threads worth of work being split up across all 8.

Here's the working example of how I run Dolphin:

Code:



Code:


start "Dolphin" /D "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolphin"/affinity AA "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolphin\Dolphin.exe"

The affinity mask "AA" is the hex equivalent of ""10101010" which would mean Dolphin would be allowed to access cores 1, 3, 5, and 7 which is 1 core per module. This made the difference between playable and unplayable in Skyword Sword through the Wii emulator.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ok, here's a working example of how I run SMP folding on 6 cores:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start "[email protected] x6" /D C:\Users\jonesy\Desktop\bigadv /affinity 3F "C:\Program Files (x86)\[email protected]\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp 6 -bigadv
> 
> The affinity mask "3F" is the hex equivalent of "00111111". Which is actually backwards how how cores are so running that command, cores 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 are loaded up 100% rather then the 6 threads worth of work being split up across all 8.
> Here's the working example of how I run Dolphin:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start "Dolphin" /D "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolphin"/affinity AA "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolphin\Dolphin.exe"
> 
> The affinity mask "AA" is the hex equivalent of ""10101010" which would mean Dolphin would be allowed to access cores 1, 3, 5, and 7 which is 1 core per module. This made the difference between playable and unplayable in Skyword Sword through the Wii emulator.


I dont understand, do I copy that to notebook and save it as .dat file? Then what? Im not sure that I am following what you are saying at all...


----------



## TKFlight

Yes you open up a text document, paste that in there, then save it as whateveryouwant.bat then you run it.


----------



## ComputerRestore

WINDOWS 8 DEV EDITION 64 BIT CINEBENCH TEST

NOT SEEN IN PIC BUT AT 4.6GHZ SINGLE CPU SCORE IS 1.12


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> WINDOWS 8 DEV EDITION 64 BIT CINEBENCH TEST


Am I missing something or is there no change? I have gotten 7.53 at that speed


----------



## TKFlight

hmmmm. Maybe there really is no difference between Windows 7 and Windows 8 Bulldozer performance, maybe it's just another money making scheme. Wouldn't be surprised by that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> hmmmm. Maybe there really is no difference between Windows 7 and Windows 8 Bulldozer performance, maybe it's just another money making scheme. Wouldn't be surprised by that.


I was wondering if there would be any difference at all (how much of the Bulldozer optimization has been done?) But this is only the Dev version.

One thing that was interesting was that at stock settings with my FX 8150 I pulled a 5.98 Cinebench on this Windows 8 Demo (this score is below the other one). My scores on Windows 7 is only around 5.80 to 5.85. It's a little bit, but there's a difference


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I was wondering if there would be any difference at all (how much of the Bulldozer optimization has been done?) But this is only the Dev version.
> One thing that was interesting was that at stock settings with my FX 8150 I pulled a 5.98 Cinebench on this Windows 8 Demo (this score is below the other one). My scores on Windows 7 is only around 5.80 to 5.85. It's a little bit, but there's a difference


Thats interesting, Im wondering how it would do at stock settings with the patch on windows 7. 5.85 vs 6.00 is probably 200-300mhz worth i would guess


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> hmmmm. Maybe there really is no difference between Windows 7 and Windows 8 Bulldozer performance, maybe it's just another money making scheme. Wouldn't be surprised by that.


I would have to the say that windows 8 dev is not made to handle bulldozer. I would go as far as saying that Windows 8 dev demo they dropped is far from Windows 8 as it could be.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> I dont understand, do I copy that to notebook and save it as .dat file? Then what? Im not sure that I am following what you are saying at all...


You will have to change the "start-in" folder and the program path for yours as it might be different.

Here's the "start" command broken down for anyone else who needs info on it:

the command itself

Code:



Code:


start

Title of the new window it creates

Code:



Code:


"[email protected] x6"

This is the working folder of the program

Code:



Code:


/D C:\Users\jonesy\Desktop\bigadv

This sets the affinity

Code:



Code:


/affinity 3F

This is the actual program in quotes followed by any arguments

Code:



Code:


"C:\Program Files (x86)\[email protected]\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp 6 -bigadv

_program_*.bat*

Code:



Code:


start "[email protected] x6" /D C:\Users\jonesy\Desktop\bigadv /affinity 3F "C:\Program Files (x86)\[email protected]\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp 6 -bigadv

*program* is whatever you want to call it. Make sure you have the option in Windows Explorer to "hide known file extensions" unchecked so that you can make sure it actually is a *.bat* file. Then you should be able to just double click it on your desktop.


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> I would have to the say that windows 8 dev is not made to handle bulldozer. I would go as far as saying that Windows 8 dev demo they dropped is far from Windows 8 as it could be.


Your probably right I doubt Microsoft gave people the full potential of Windows 8 on the Dev release. The RC should give us different results, but the final release is what matters.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Actually I tried playing bf3 and mw3 yesterday on my system with both patches installed and they ran fine. I guess that previous time that I tried I was just on a bad server. Dont really know what happened but bf3 gameplay was smooth. I was thinking about removing the patches anyway and just installing the incomplete patch because I think the only thing it does is set the affinity just like with the windows start command stated above.

Can anyone explain exactly what is going on with the new patches, like what the core parking does and whatever else they included?

What do you guys think I should do? You think I should just leave it with two complete patches installed or with nothing installed or should I install the incomplete patch? Let me know what you guys think and also let me know if you know anything about the patches and what they do.

Thanks


----------



## Ghostleader

*@mikezachlowe2004*

Regarding the KB2646060 Hotfix (second one), you can´t go back according to Microsoft, here´s what is says on the hotfix page (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060).

_"*Important*, If you apply this update, you cannot revert the settings by uninstalling this update. This update should only be installed on computers that have KB2645594 installed."_

Don´t know because I didn´t install the second one, just the first one then I did a register hack for the core parking.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> *@mikezachlowe2004*
> Regarding the KB2646060 Hotfix (second one), you can´t go back according to Microsoft, here´s what is says on the hotfix page (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060).
> _"*Important*, If you apply this update, you cannot revert the settings by uninstalling this update. This update should only be installed on computers that have KB2645594 installed."_
> Don´t know because I didn´t install the second one, just the first one then I did a register hack for the core parking.


Thats the first I heard about that. When you go into windows updates and looked at the installed ones it shows both hotfixes and has the option of uninstalling both of them. I havent tried it but from what i have seen in windows update is that you can but dont know for sure. I guess the only way to find out is to try it.


----------



## dstoler

Maybe it doesn't fully uninstall it or something? I guess u could do a full format and reinstall if u really wanted to. No way thatwouldnt work... I'm thinking of gettin the win 8 beta and dual booting ubuntu 11.10(?) Seeing as how ubunto(linux) runs better. I wish that it was more accepted as an OS with mainstream users because 1) its free and 2) all games and software would accept it and 3)its free!!!! I know there is the wine program I could use to run .exe programs but I'm no computer programmer and that is a headache! I still am enjoying my 8120. Now that I am done messing with overclocking finally, I am going to start exploring all of the possibilities with it. Time for some Vm's !

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Maybe it doesn't fully uninstall it or something? I guess u could do a full format and reinstall if u really wanted to. No way thatwouldnt work... I'm thinking of gettin the win 8 beta and dual booting ubuntu 11.10(?) Seeing as how ubunto(linux) runs better. I wish that it was more accepted as an OS with mainstream users because 1) its free and 2) all games and software would accept it and 3)its free!!!! I know there is the wine program I could use to run .exe programs but I'm no computer programmer and that is a headache! I still am enjoying my 8120. Now that I am done messing with overclocking finally, I am going to start exploring all of the possibilities with it. Time for some Vm's !
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


That is a good way of looking at things!


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Can anyone explain exactly what is going on with the new patches, like what the core parking does and whatever else they included?


Basically, with BD design (one module with two integer cores inside), two integer cores within a module compete with each other on resources (cache, FPU, etc). Windows assigns threads randomly, so many times two threads with little to no similarities end up within a same module. With limited resources within a module, this cause both threads to perform less. These patches treat BD as 4 cores 8 threads, similar to Intel HT. So threads that have little to no similarities end up in different module. In a sense it maximize each core available resource.

With each module now getting at least one thread (as opposed to 4 threads in 2 modules), power consumption goes up slightly. Before patch unused module will get turned off (core parking).

These patches does not improve IPC or any other thing, so single thread performance should still be the same.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Basically, with BD design (one module with two integer cores inside), two integer cores within a module compete with each other on resources (cache, FPU, etc).


Integer Cores do not compete with each other

The Cache has buffers(L1i has a 256 Byte buffer per core and L2 has a 4 Kilobyte Buffer for each core)
Floating Point has an OoO scheduler which prevents decreases in performance

Sustained IPC is always 4 with each core


----------



## L0GIC

Upgraded to a FX-8120 from FX-6100, time to see the real power of these bulldozer chips!


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0GIC*
> 
> Upgraded to a FX-8120 from FX-6100, time to see the real power of these bulldozer chips!


You had better HANG ON now...


----------



## vedaire

ok ive figured out the first line of code on the processor lid
now can someone tell me or link me a site to tell me what the second and third lines are or that can break it down
i know the stepping and manufacture date are somewhere in the second line just not sure where


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> ok ive figured out the first line of code on the processor lid
> now can someone tell me or link me a site to tell me what the second and third lines are or that can break it down
> i know the stepping and manufacture date are somewhere in the second line just not sure where


http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic173211.html
Quote:


> The CPU and the box should both tally : FD8120FRW8KGU. The GU part refers to B2 stepping.
> 
> The rest if you're interested:
> F = FX series, D = Desktop, 8120 = SKU, FR = 125w TDP, W = AM3+ socket, 8 = 8 core, K= 8MB L3 cache.


I am not sure about manufacture date though


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Integer Cores do not compete with each other
> The Cache has buffers(L1i has a 256 Byte buffer per core and L2 has a 4 Kilobyte Buffer for each core)
> Floating Point has an OoO scheduler which prevents decreases in performance
> Sustained IPC is always 4 with each core


http://semiaccurate.com/2011/10/17/bulldozer-doesnt-have-just-a-single-problem/
Quote:


> The front end is also a big problem. Bulldozer's front end can decode four instructions per clock vs three in Stars, and Intel's Sandy Bridge also can do four per clock. This would be an advancement if that front end serviced one integer core, but it doesn't, it services two. That front end can switch on a per-clock basis, feeding one core or the other, but not both in one clock.


Integer cores will compete for resources, it can NOT decode 4 instructions per Int core. Its 4 instructions per clock for a module.

Although it is also noted in that article...
Quote:


> The integer cores have two ports per core vs three on the older architectures, so theoretically this 4 instruction issue per two clocks isn't a big problem, but since IPC does indeed go down in the real world vs Stars, it doesn't seem to work out well in practice. That said, keeping a two pipe core close to a three pipe core in single threaded integer performance is a pretty amazing feat, but the competition has more decode, more threads, and overall better performance. Peeling out the actual effect on performance is almost impossible, but there is unquestionably one. Slice a few more cuts here.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Integer cores will compete for resources, it can NOT decode 4 instructions per Int core. Its 4 instructions per clock for a module.
> Although it is also noted in that article...


Nope, the instruction fetch is decoupled from the instruction decode

The decoder can decode 8 macro-op instructions per clock

8 macro-op instructions => 16 micro-op instructions
Quote:


> A single micro-op
> specifies only one of the
> following primitive
> operations:
> • Integer or floating-point
> • Load
> • Store


Quote:


> A single macro-op may
> specify-at most-one
> integer or floating-point
> operation and one of the
> following operations:
> • Load
> • Store
> • Load and store to the
> same address


Quote:


> 16-entry (per-thread) Instruction
> Byte Buffer (IBB).


The IBB buffers 16 Macro-ops per core and 8 Macro-ops can be decoded per cycle and 8 Macro-ops can retired per cycle
(4 per core)

Charlie isn't a good architect


----------



## willup

Hey rather new to overclocking

successfully overclocked FX8150 to 4.407.2ghz using a cool master hyper 612, and antec 6 thermal paste. My question is at max load I am hitting 62 c voltages are ok as well. Wondering if this temp is acceptable. Still doing long term test with prime95 overnight wprime test passed, linX passed.

Any tips would be helpful


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Hey rather new to overclocking
> successfully overclocked FX8150 to 4.407.2ghz using a cool master hyper 612, and antec 6 thermal paste. My question is at max load I am hitting 62 c voltages are ok as well. Wondering if this temp is acceptable. Still doing long term test with prime95 overnight wprime test passed, linX passed.
> Any tips would be helpful


Where did you find your version of linX? I haven't found a copy yet that works with my FX6100.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Hey rather new to overclocking
> successfully overclocked FX8150 to 4.407.2ghz using a cool master hyper 612, and antec 6 thermal paste. My question is at max load I am hitting 62 c voltages are ok as well. Wondering if this temp is acceptable. Still doing long term test with prime95 overnight wprime test passed, linX passed.
> Any tips would be helpful


Max recommended temp for 8 core FX processors is 61C for core temp...


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Max recommended temp for 8 core FX processors is 61C for core temp...


It can handle 97+ degrees centigrade just fine









32nm-SHP Tj Max is 115 degrees centigrade


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> It can handle 97+ degrees centigrade just fine


Thats just stupid unless you are trying to ruin your chip...

]Proof of Recommended Maximum Temperatures for FX-8120


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Thats just stupid unless you are trying to ruin your chip...
> ]Proof of Recommended Maximum Temperatures for FX-8120


That is Tcase Max before you throttle which you can disable and go beyond


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> That is Tcase Max before you throttle which you can disable and go beyond


Yeah thats a great idea to give a noob overclocker information that may fry his chip. Thats great....









Did you know you can run your phenom over 178 C and it wont break a sweat?????


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Yeah thats a great idea to give a noob overclocker information that may fry his chip. Thats great....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know you can run your phenom over 178 C and it wont break a sweat?????


My max temp is 105 degrees centigrade before my CPU throttles itself with the embedded throttler

You can't fry your chips these days


----------



## axipher

Let's keep this on track and on topic guys, no trolling, flaming, etc.


----------



## Ghostleader

*@Seronx*

You seems to have a lot of knowlegde and information to share but it would be nice if you could back up your statement and quotes with sources.


----------



## willup

Max temp I hit with overnight test was 62c with an average temp of 58 at full load Im happy with those temps even tho its literally 1 cel. over lol


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Nope, the instruction fetch is decoupled from the instruction decode
> 
> The decoder can decode 8 macro-op instructions per clock
> 
> 8 macro-op instructions => 16 micro-op instructions


More proof that you are totally incorrect... or at least not talking about X86 instructions, which is all that matters. Multiple micro or macro ops are needed for one X86 instruction, so their numbers by themselves are irrelevant. You would need to define how many of those are needed for one X86/SSE/2/3/4/etc operation on average if you insist on measuring them in that manner.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4955/the-bulldozer-review-amd-fx8150-tested/2

Note that the single and dual core (aka module) decode is exactly the same... 4 instructions per clock.

16 instructions per clock only applies to the whole chip... and modules do not share decode resources.

These numbers are form AMD's own press kit as well...

Not to mention that Intel SB only does 4 instructions per clock and performs much better in most code with clockspeed being 1:1.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> My max temp is 105 degrees centigrade before my CPU throttles itself with the embedded throttler
> You can't fry your chips these days


Well thats you. I personally recommend not going over 60c on 8 core bulldozer chips but you guys are free to do whatever you want.

I can tell you one thing though if you are running your chip over 70C then you degrading and depleting the life of the chip. Any one in this thread will tell you this except for ^^^^.

I never let me temps go over 55C on my own chip. Yes I know you cant fry a chip from overheating but you can definitely lessen the life of the chip.

I have never heard of anyone running their BD chip over 70C unless they had no clue what the recommended max temp was.

I have never heard anyone, even intel owners who have a higher max temp run their cpu over 85C. Thats just plain dumb if you ask me.

Maybe you should call AMD and ask them what they think of your theory


----------



## willup

Yeah im trying to stay under 61c I know thats what AMD says is the max. Dont want to risk killing this CPU even tho is some kind of heat protection built in. Still doing prime95 tests cuz overnight test revealed 1 core had an error. Trying to figure out why. Wasn't a check sum error just said hardware error. Doing these tests I also notice that its not always the same core that has the error in prolonged tests and its only 1 core that has the error. Im very close to a stable overclock dammit lol


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Yeah im trying to stay under 61c I know thats what AMD says is the max. Dont want to risk killing this CPU even tho is some kind of heat protection built in. Still doing prime95 tests cuz overnight test revealed 1 core had an error. Trying to figure out why. Wasn't a check sum error just said hardware error. Doing these tests I also notice that its not always the same core that has the error in prolonged tests and its only 1 core that has the error. Im very close to a stable overclock dammit lol


Try increasing the voltage on the cpu/nb if you havent already... Let me know if this helps.


----------



## dstoler

I would imagine AMD and Intel are very generous with their max temp recommendation. They have to draw the line somewhere and it benefits them to have it at a lower temp for warranty purposes. Me personally cannot get my chip over 55 because that requires over 1.408vcore and that's literally impossible on my cpu as my computer locks up under load instantly. I did lap my phenom II and had it clocked to 4.309ghz using 1.58vcore and would go to 1.61v often under load and temps in high 60s low 70s in p95. I ran that speed for many months and no issues. Really it comes down to personal preference and if you are willing to take the risk. Seein as how I am an enthusiast and do not keep a cpu for as long as most people, I like to run them to the max. Now I think I would be a little more cautious if AMD cpu's were a grand.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD4ME

There is a practical operating thermal limit with any CPU or other electronic component. The max temp before the part fails or hits a shut-off mode is typically way above the practical operating temp. in most cases.

While a CPU might not shut-down until it reaches 95C, it may only be totally stable up to 62C. After that it can BSOD or malfunction but not shut down or even thermally limit itself depending on how it is designed.


----------



## Natesters93

Well, i've personally seen my chip jump to 86C(Heatsink fell off somehow before i put my Antec on)...... Scared me ****less and tore the power plug from it (LOL). Didn't hurt it but did have to keep picking and proding at it to get it to start, then it was fine after 1st boot afterwards. So, this Chip can take a lot of heat, just not recommended. Keep it in the safe ranges boys(And hit 4.6ghz+), and you'll see the chip come alive!


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Well, i've personally seen my chip jump to 86C(Heatsink fell off somehow before i put my Antec on)...... Scared me ****less and tore the power plug from it (LOL). Didn't hurt it but did have to keep picking and proding at it to get it to start, then it was fine after 1st boot afterwards. So, this Chip can take a lot of heat, just not recommended. Keep it in the safe ranges boys(And hit 4.6ghz+), and you'll see the chip come alive!


I guess my 4.3/4.4ghz 8120 will never come alive lol I'm far from regretting my purchase though as it does everything that I need fast and efficiently

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Well, i've personally seen my chip jump to 86C(Heatsink fell off somehow before i put my Antec on)...... Scared me ****less and tore the power plug from it (LOL). Didn't hurt it but did have to keep picking and proding at it to get it to start, then it was fine after 1st boot afterwards. So, this Chip can take a lot of heat, just not recommended. Keep it in the safe ranges boys(And hit 4.6ghz+), and you'll see the chip come alive!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my 4.3/4.4ghz 8120 will never come alive lol I'm far from regretting my purchase though as it does everything that I need fast and efficiently
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

When did you get your 8120? It seems that the latest batches are starting to really differ from the 8150's.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I guess my 4.3/4.4ghz 8120 will never come alive lol I'm far from regretting my purchase though as it does everything that I need fast and efficiently
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


:







: bios screenshot? bios settings list?


----------



## AMD4ME

AnandTech has tested the Win 7 FX CPU Hot Fix and posted their results. It's pretty much what you'd expect. A small but documented improvement. They expect future schedulers to be better.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5448/the-bulldozer-scheduling-patch-tested


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Well, i've personally seen my chip jump to 86C(Heatsink fell off somehow before i put my Antec on)...... Scared me ****less and tore the power plug from it (LOL). Didn't hurt it but did have to keep picking and proding at it to get it to start, then it was fine after 1st boot afterwards. So, this Chip can take a lot of heat, just not recommended. Keep it in the safe ranges boys(And hit 4.6ghz+), and you'll see the chip come alive!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my 4.3/4.4ghz 8120 will never come alive lol I'm far from regretting my purchase though as it does everything that I need fast and efficiently
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you get your 8120? It seems that the latest batches are starting to really differ from the 8150's.
Click to expand...

got it 2 weeks ago and posted a pic of it on this forum it is from the newest batch (mid december) and I agree with the statement about its really starting to differ from 8150's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I guess my 4.3/4.4ghz 8120 will never come alive lol I'm far from regretting my purchase though as it does everything that I need fast and efficiently
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : bios screenshot? bios settings list?
Click to expand...

is there a way to take a screenshot of bios? My camera sucks lol but I will give exact settings when I get home. I'm 100% sure there isn't something that I have not tried. Probably easily 20+ hours trying to overclock it and stabalize it to no success. (Except trying different hardware obviously as I do not have spare parts laying around)
EDIT: I am going to try another stress program. Any suggestions? Because I can overclock to say 4.6ghz and surf web download stuff and just do normal computer stuff with zero issues. But as soon as prime is started it freezes like before the temp goes up and prob can't even see the cores at 100% that's how fast it freezes!
Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## axipher

For BIOS screen shots, you might be able to just plug in a FAT32 formatted USB Flash Drive, reboot, and hit F12 in BIOS to take a screenshot.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For BIOS screen shots, you might be able to just plug in a FAT32 formatted USB Flash Drive, reboot, and hit F12 in BIOS to take a screenshot.


and it will save all bios settings to usb drive? Or do I need to go to each page individually and press f12? Anyhow I'm a big boy and can figure it out. I really appreciate all the insight here and the thread that I created. Just so frustrating to spend this kinda money and end up with the worst overclocking chip of all the fx owners I have seen on OCN.

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For BIOS screen shots, you might be able to just plug in a FAT32 formatted USB Flash Drive, reboot, and hit F12 in BIOS to take a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> and it will save all bios settings to usb drive? Or do I need to go to each page individually and press f12? Anyhow I'm a big boy and can figure it out. I really appreciate all the insight here and the thread that I created. Just so frustrating to spend this kinda money and end up with the worst overclocking chip of all the fx owners I have seen on OCN.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hopefully you can get it working, and from what I've seen with Mike's overclocking, the CPU-NB, NB, and HTT voltages like to be played with too, you might have to play with those too.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> Try increasing the voltage on the cpu/nb if you havent already... Let me know if this helps.


Thanks I will try this when I get home from work. Didnt even think about increasing the nb volts cuz everything else seems to be working well takes about 3-4 hours to come up with that random 1 core error. Helpfully this will fix this problem.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For BIOS screen shots, you might be able to just plug in a FAT32 formatted USB Flash Drive, reboot, and hit F12 in BIOS to take a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> and it will save all bios settings to usb drive? Or do I need to go to each page individually and press f12? Anyhow I'm a big boy and can figure it out. I really appreciate all the insight here and the thread that I created. Just so frustrating to spend this kinda money and end up with the worst overclocking chip of all the fx owners I have seen on OCN.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully you can get it working, and from what I've seen with Mike's overclocking, the CPU-NB, NB, and HTT voltages like to be played with too, you might have to play with those too.
Click to expand...

oh I've tried cpunb volts from 1.2 to 1.45v and tried nb from 1.2 to 1.3 and also ht from 1.18v to 1.35v so I really don't think it is those. Its the weekend now and I will give it a go again and keep you all updated!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostleader

*@willup*

If you don´t want to wait 3-4 hrs for a error you can try y-cruncher (0.5.3 Build 9134b), "Benchmark Pi" is a quick first test, it not only put a lot of pressure on the cpu, it put a lot of pressure on the cpu/nb and the memory also.

When it passes the "Benchmark Pi", you can try the stresstest with maximum memory use, it´s a killer, run for an hour or two, if it passes, you can consider your system to be pretty stable.


----------



## axipher

Try running the memory at 1333 MHz Auto Timings and push for a high OC


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> *@willup*
> If you don´t want to wait 3-4 hrs for a error you can try y-cruncher (0.5.3 Build 9134b), "Benchmark Pi" is a quick first test, it not only put a lot of pressure on the cpu, it put a lot of pressure on the cpu/nb and the memory also.
> When it passes the "Benchmark Pi", you can try the stresstest with maximum memory use, it´s a killer, run for an hour or two, if it passes, you can consider your system to be pretty stable.


Thanks alot just increase voltages on NB slightly going to see if it works.

Also my ram is set to 1333mhz trying to get it to 1600mhz is causing an instant error when trying to restart have uped the voltages in Dram settings and doesnt seem to respond


----------



## dstoler

I took the other side of my tower off to look at the backside of the mobo and it is really hot. I have 3 intake fans 140mm, 200mm and 210?mm and have 4 fans attached to h100 and 2 ultra kaze 134cfm fans rested on top of the top 2 h100 fans pulling away more heat out of the case. How would I cool the back of the board? There is no place to put a fan behind it but right now I got the side off and have a standard house fan blowing on it to see if it helps lol. Still locked up under stress test. Core temp program said socket temp was 35c at idle. I live in florida and its 78f in my house. Could this be the reason it freezes? My phenom II didn't do this though with same board but bulldozer is a hot cpu

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## willup

Damn ran y-cruncher and I passed however max temp hit 71c and Average temps looking too high might need to back off a bit LOL


----------



## dstoler

Axipher, well I wanted to fool with LLC at 50% and noticed I get a slight vdroop under load as opposed to rock steady(25%) or voltage spike(disabled) I'm use to and I am at 4.5ghz with 200x22.5 andd vcore at 1.45v which seems a bit high but it drops to 1.418-1.424v and I ran prime95 and it didn't immediately freeze! At about the 10 min mark I got a bsod though clock interrupt. But this is something way new its something to work with other then the regular freeze! Wow I think I may be on to something

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> That is Tcase Max before you throttle which you can disable and go beyond


Correct. And that's just over 70 Tctl (core temp), which is probably in the low 90s for actual chip temperature.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Any news about the new batches of 8150? I want to get one but i'm waiting for the next stepping.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Samsung 2x 4GB 30nm Low Profile

Prime95 Blend 8hrs @ 1960Mhz 9-9-9-27 1,47V


----------



## Ghostleader

*@dstoler*

I agree, the socket gets a lot hotter with my 8150 then with my 1090T.
I can´t hold my finger for long on the backside of the motherboard under the socket, it´s hot as :devil

*@willup*

I said it´s a killer







, take it easy with the temp, did you run a Benchmark Pi or a Stesstest and with how much memory load?
Back off, I don´t know, maybe when you run this app but for majority of usuall day to day stuff you should probably be fine, it don´t load that kind of pressure as y-cruncher does.









*@B4rr3L Rid3R*

Nice speed, timing and voltage on those 30nm Samsung







, are those 1333C9 or 1600C11? kind of hard to tell because your pics are to small









Locking for some myself but they are hard to find around here


----------



## nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> *@dstoler*
> I agree, the socket gets a lot hotter with my 8150 then with my 1090T.
> I can´t hold my finger for long on the backside of the motherboard under the socket, it´s hot as :devil
> :


Maybe it would be worth using cooling on back side of motheboard then? Thermalright used to make one. Or if you have space open behind your mb, you could use thermal adhesive and put some copper chipset heat sinks onto the back plate. Might be worth experimenting with?


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> *@dstoler*
> I agree, the socket gets a lot hotter with my 8150 then with my 1090T.
> I can´t hold my finger for long on the backside of the motherboard under the socket, it´s hot as :devil
> *@willup*
> I said it´s a killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , take it easy with the temp, did you run a Benchmark Pi or a Stesstest and with how much memory load?
> Back off, I don´t know, maybe when you run this app but for majority of usuall day to day stuff you should probably be fine, it don´t load that kind of pressure as y-cruncher does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@B4rr3L Rid3R*
> Nice speed, timing and voltage on those 30nm Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , are those 1333C9 or 1600C11? kind of hard to tell because your pics are to small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locking for some myself but they are hard to find around here


Thanks for your help figured out what was killing my temp. Turned off core boost, and all of sudden temps became super stable ran Stresstest for 4+ hours never went over 58c ran Prime95 for 9 hours and results were the same without zero errors. Had to lower it to 4.2ghz. Got 2, 200mm fans coming today and another 120mm fan so I can try out a push/pull on my cooler master hyper 612. We will see if I get any performance boost from this. If not I might have to go liquid cooling, a closed loop system LOL. Funny I go from not overclocking anything for 10+ years of computer building now I think im obessed with getting everything perfect!! Whats wrong with me.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> [*] Funny I go from not overclocking anything for 10+ years of computer building now I think im obessed with getting everything perfect!! *Whats wrong with me*.


It's an illness for which there is no cure...


----------



## willup

Success! Was able to hit 4.4ghz with only air cooling!! Used push/pull method with my cooler master hyper 612 and added 2, 200mm fans. The one 200mm fan on the top of case was a pain. Had to remove the whole mobo just to install it and then when I went to go install it, it wouldn't fit!! so I had to modify some of the unneeded tabs on it and got it to fit. Will be taking a pic of my rig setup looks pretty bad ass. Thinking about doing a custom heatsink fan on the backplate. So happy this is all working now and stable!!


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> -snip-
> I think im obessed with getting everything perfect!! Whats wrong with me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> It's an illness for which there is no cure...


Second that









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> 
> Success! Was able to hit 4.4ghz with only air cooling!! Used push/pull method with my cooler master hyper 612 and added 2, 200mm fans. The one 200mm fan on the top of case was a pain. Had to remove the whole mobo just to install it and then when I went to go install it, it wouldn't fit!! so I had to modify some of the unneeded tabs on it and got it to fit. Will be taking a pic of my rig setup looks pretty bad ass. Thinking about doing a custom heatsink fan on the backplate. So happy this is all working now and stable!!


It seems like all your hardwork have paid of, nice work







, looking forward to that pic.


----------



## willup

FX8150 Push pull method using cooler master 612

installed 200mm fan that gave me so much trouble

front 200mm fan

Think everything turned out really good need to tie up some cables but other than that I think my setup is complete


----------



## _Nevets_

sweet cooler.. i had one like that sept it was just a push config..
.... i envy your blue ray drive.. .
so heres some tips for your cooling.. . if your gonna be gaming then at least a double radiator and 3000 rpm fans ... also a fan controller in the drive bay helps things alot.
the higher flow water the better cooling. . i found anyways. .
also yo uneed to get your cpu vid up higher


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*
> 
> sweet cooler.. i had one like that sept it was just a push config..
> .... i envy your blue ray drive.. .
> so heres some tips for your cooling.. . if your gonna be gaming then at least a double radiator and 3000 rpm fans ... also a fan controller in the drive bay helps things alot.
> the higher flow water the better cooling. . i found anyways. .
> also yo uneed to get your cpu vid up higher


This is nothing but air cooling atm. Was thinking about getting a fan controller and how do you get your cpu vid higher up cpu voltage/nb?


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> This is nothing but air cooling atm. Was thinking about getting a fan controller and how do you get your cpu vid higher up cpu voltage/nb?


You cant get your cpu VID higher. VID is stock voltage.... You can increase the voltage to your cpu but the VID stays the same. VID is simply the stock voltage your chip runs at out of the box.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

FX 8150 / Gigabyte 990fz - ud3 / 8 gb of Patriot Sector 5 1600/
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222424


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> FX 8150 / Gigabyte 990fz - ud3 / 8 gb of Patriot Sector 5 1600/
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222424


Your CPU-Z link has been invalidated by CPU-Z Meaning its not properly stable. Ill take a guess its because the voltage is too low.
But nice setup.
The board is a 990FXA-UD3, Which bios are you using?
F6C is the only one that work correctly for overclocking at the moment.
Iv got the same board and ram but the 2ghz 8gb kit instead of the 1600mhz 2gb.
Youll find you will probably get limited because you have 4 sticks instead of only 2.


----------



## hans030390

I've been doing a lot of research, and there's a couple of questions I have:

1. My FX 6100 needs somewhere around 1.43-1.45V to be stable at 4.3GHz. I have not yet narrowed down the lowest voltage I can use at this speed, and I have not tried to push the speeds higher at this voltage either. Is it pretty common for the FX 6100 to need so much voltage for this type of overclock? Cooling is not an issue (see below), though I can't really push this much further due to the power consumption and my PSU.

2. I have read that I want to use the core temps when checking the load temps of the FX 6100. Is this correct? I generally use OCCT for stress testing, and it has temp readings for the CPU and the individual cores. While the CPU temp generally reads higher than the core temps, all are within safe values due to my Kuhler 620 in push/pull configuration.

3. When LLC is disabled on my motherboard, I get voltage drooping. When it is enabled, I get more voltage than I set it at. Unforunately, my M5A97 (non-EVO) motherboard only has an enable/disable option without any fine tuning options. I currently have LLC enabled and set my voltages lower in the BIOS so that they'll match the actual voltage values I want after the voltage increase. Both methods seem just as stable as the other based on my testing. Should it really make a difference either way?


----------



## _Nevets_

as far as i have noticed vid voltage matters...
my sepecs are posted below..
clock ratio - auto (3600)
nb - auto (2200)
turbo - manually set to x24 (4800)
turbo cpb (disabled) this on my board is for cpu perfomance control supposedly BUT disabling it is the only way to get voltage control.
ht link width - 16
all else is default except for...
cpu vid voltage is set at 1.45
cpu voltage at 1.63 <<< im gonna keep dropping this til i see better temps i bet it runs at 1.55

you can bump your vid. it will get stuck at 1.41. its alot better tho.


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hans030390*
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research, and there's a couple of questions I have:
> 1. My FX 6100 needs somewhere around 1.43-1.45V to be stable at 4.3GHz. I have not yet narrowed down the lowest voltage I can use at this speed, and I have not tried to push the speeds higher at this voltage either. Is it pretty common for the FX 6100 to need so much voltage for this type of overclock? Cooling is not an issue (see below), though I can't really push this much further due to the power consumption and my PSU.
> 2. I have read that I want to use the core temps when checking the load temps of the FX 6100. Is this correct? I generally use OCCT for stress testing, and it has temp readings for the CPU and the individual cores. While the CPU temp generally reads higher than the core temps, all are within safe values due to my Kuhler 620 in push/pull configuration.
> 3. When LLC is disabled on my motherboard, I get voltage drooping. When it is enabled, I get more voltage than I set it at. Unforunately, my M5A97 (non-EVO) motherboard only has an enable/disable option without any fine tuning options. I currently have LLC enabled and set my voltages lower in the BIOS so that they'll match the actual voltage values I want after the voltage increase. Both methods seem just as stable as the other based on my testing. Should it really make a difference either way?


1) It is not unlikely that you would need that much votlage for that clock. You may even need more. I know I need 1.525v for 5GHz. I need about 1.475v for 4.8Ghz. Every cpu is different. Safe max voltage for FX chips is 1.55v
2) HW monitor is a good program to use and yes you want to watch the core temps. You dont want your core temps to go over recommended max.
3) when overclocking you want to enable LLC. You dont want voltage drop under load when overclocking because it makes it unstable unless your already pushing too much voltage threw it. I would leave it enabled when overclocking for best stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*
> 
> as far as i have noticed vid voltage matters...
> my sepecs are posted below..
> clock ratio - auto (3600)
> nb - auto (2200)
> turbo - manually set to x24 (4800)
> turbo cpb (disabled) this on my board is for cpu perfomance control supposedly BUT disabling it is the only way to get voltage control.
> ht link width - 16
> all else is default except for...
> cpu vid voltage is set at 1.45
> cpu voltage at 1.63 <<< im gonna keep dropping this til i see better temps i bet it runs at 1.55
> you can bump your vid. it will get stuck at 1.41. its alot better tho.


VID is stock voltage of your chip. CoreTemp shows VID of which is set in bios. But the VID never changes. This is just how CoreTemp reads VID is to read the setting in the bios. VID is stock voltage and therefore cannot be changed. What you are changing is the cpu voltage. VID stand for voltage identification which is the voltage your chip is set at in the factory and out of the box. Best VID's for Bulldozer are between 1.3-1.35v for best overclocking potential. When you say increase VID this is an incorrect statement and should be increase cpu voltage. Just to let you know.

Also that is a lot of voltage you are pushing through your chip. Are you running on LN2 or phase change or something. If not you may want to lower it before you fry your chip. Max recommended voltage is 1.55v on those chips. I have been up to 1.63v myself but its definitely not in the best interests for your chip. Just thought Id let you know if you didnt already. I dont know what kind of cooling you are running. But for 4.8Ghz turbo and 3.6Ghz clock you shouldnt need more than 1.45v. 1.63v is way too high for that clock. I get 5.2Ghz with 1.575v so you may want to think about that.


----------



## _Nevets_

awesome. so according to what you say i could set the cpu vid back to auto and still see the 1.41 voltage peak in core temp. then ima put the vcore back to 1.60 .. maybe 1.55 later if all goes well. thanks yea cause im tryin to max out this thing


----------



## KarathKasun

The VID changes with my BIOS settings, because the VID is what the voltage regulator sees. If the BIOS does not support changing this it is read directly from the CPU, otherwise it is read from the BIOS.


----------



## _Nevets_

i see that the vid in core temp goes up and down with the turbo. My bios had it set at 1.45 VID but showed 1.41 like that at full load. i set it back to 1.35 like you said ant still it sticks at 1.45 like that.when its under load. but its running well though
heres the cpuz after the adjust at a adle. a third stick of ram ?? i just threw it in and didnt change any settings. looks good to meh ...


----------



## mrinfinit3

1.5v is still way too high for that cpu ... at 4ghz you should be somewhere in the 1.35-1.4v range bro:thumb:


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*
> 
> i see that the vid in core temp goes up and down with the turbo. My bios had it set at 1.45 VID but showed 1.41 like that at full load. i set it back to 1.35 like you said ant still it sticks at 1.45 like that.when its under load. but its running well though
> heres the cpuz after the adjust at a adle. a third stick of ram ?? i just threw it in and didnt change any settings. looks good to meh ...


There is a setting in Bios called core boost which needs to be turned off. I noticed that when I did turn it off not only did voltages lower but temps as well. I recommend turned that feature off.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> 1.5v is still way too high for that cpu ... at 4ghz you should be somewhere in the 1.35-1.4v range bro:thumb:


Just wonder what type of water cooling you used to get 5ghz! Pretty amazing I'd say


----------



## woosh87

hi all, i am new to this site and wanted to know can i install a AMD FX CPU in my asus m3n ht deluxe am2+ board?? thanks


----------



## willup

Your going to need a new motherboard for sure. Bulldozer is not supported by your motherboard, therefore, I wouldn't even attempt it. Bulldozer is AM3+ socket


----------



## woosh87

ok thanks. just been told on here that bulldozer does not fit, but still many other am3 cpu's do. so even though i cant use FX i still have a good range to choose from


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nevets_*
> 
> i see that the vid in core temp goes up and down with the turbo. My bios had it set at 1.45 VID but showed 1.41 like that at full load. i set it back to 1.35 like you said ant still it sticks at 1.45 like that.when its under load. but its running well though
> heres the cpuz after the adjust at a adle. a third stick of ram ?? i just threw it in and didnt change any settings. looks good to meh ...


You shouldnt even have to change the voltage for 4Ghz. 1.45v should get core clock up to 4.6-4.8Ghz. you are using way too much voltage for the clocks you have it at. For 4Ghz you shouldnt need any voltage increase. You should look at a overclocking before you blow up your chip. Just a thought....


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woosh87*
> 
> ok thanks. just been told on here that bulldozer does not fit, but still many other am3 cpu's do. so even though i cant use FX i still have a good range to choose from


Would be worth it for a newer AM3+ motherboard. Only cuz I see your current motherboard is only using DDR2, and DDR3 Ram is so cheap now a days. I got 16gb of DDR3 for about 100 bucks. When I upgrade I try to at least go for mid range. Just giving my 2 cents hehe


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Axipher, well I wanted to fool with LLC at 50% and noticed I get a slight vdroop under load as opposed to rock steady(25%) or voltage spike(disabled) I'm use to and I am at 4.5ghz with 200x22.5 andd vcore at 1.45v which seems a bit high but it drops to 1.418-1.424v and I ran prime95 and it didn't immediately freeze! At about the 10 min mark I got a bsod though clock interrupt. But this is something way new its something to work with other then the regular freeze! Wow I think I may be on to something
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


..It's a RAMS thing..it's tricky to get FX rams right..lot of experimenting there
things i know:
A)cpu/nb doesn't like over 2400 mhz
b)ram is finicky..
c)doesn't like high fsb..227-230-ish good
d)does like slightly faster ht link..don't quote me on this..but i think 2600-ish


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> ..It's a RAMS thing..it's tricky to get FX rams right..lot of experimenting there
> things i know:
> A)cpu/nb doesn't like over 2400 mhz
> b)ram is finicky..
> c)doesn't like high fsb..227-230-ish good
> d)does like slightly faster ht link..don't quote me on this..but i think 2600-ish


I have had a lot of trouble pushing my ram passed auto setting at 1333mhz. Tried all kinds of things and nothing seems to work. Up it to barely only 1600mhz and kept increasing the Dram voltages but cant get passed without bios giving me a instant error. Any tips only trying to get it to 1600mhz


----------



## woosh87

i will do. its gettin on my tits knowing ddr3 is soooo much cheaper than ddr2








my board i have now was a bargain so couldnt really turn it down. but once i have enough i will be gettin new cpu and board. as i want a bulldozer to rinse my mates intel set up lol. dont suppose you know of any cheap sites for components too do you? uk prefered


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I have had a lot of trouble pushing my ram passed auto setting at 1333mhz. Tried all kinds of things and nothing seems to work. Up it to barely only 1600mhz and kept increasing the Dram voltages but cant get passed without bios giving me a instant error. Any tips only trying to get it to 1600mhz


what all have you tried doing ive been able to get my GSkill fully stable at 2260mhz 9-11-10-28 1.65v

have you tried working with the timings at all? or using the auto settings for 1600? The ram on bulldozer set ups tends to be VERY finiky it took alot of adjusting to get mine right

I dont know much about your board but if you have auto setting for 1600/1866 ?? try dropping the overclock and adjusting just the ram


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> what all have you tried doing ive been able to get my GSkill fully stable at 2260mhz 9-11-10-28 1.65v
> have you tried working with the timings at all? or using the auto settings for 1600? The ram on bulldozer set ups tends to be VERY finiky it took alot of adjusting to get mine right
> I dont know much about your board but if you have auto setting for 1600/1866 ?? try dropping the overclock and adjusting just the ram


Havent messed with the timings at all only cuz Im not familiar with changing such things. Just used auto timings. Need to figure out the correct timings I guess.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Havent messed with the timings at all only cuz Im not familiar with changing such things. Just used auto timings. Need to figure out the correct timings I guess.


ya you might take a look i know my sabertooth had my timings lower than the rated specs when i first put them in. You may need to adjust them toe get your rated speed on the ram

here is a good link that explains all about ram timings
http://www.overclock.net/t/26706/info-ram-timings-for-dummies


----------



## mikezachlowe2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I have had a lot of trouble pushing my ram passed auto setting at 1333mhz. Tried all kinds of things and nothing seems to work. Up it to barely only 1600mhz and kept increasing the Dram voltages but cant get passed without bios giving me a instant error. Any tips only trying to get it to 1600mhz


With bulldozer you should have no problem getting 1866Mhz if thats what your ram is rated at. I have had my ram overclocked to 2200Mhz. BD does very well with ram imo. What is your ram rated at? Have you tried loosening the timings? Try to just set your ram at 1866Mhz without fsb overclock...

You should have no problem getting 1866 at least if thats what your ram is rated at or higher. Even if its 1600mhz you should have no problem getting to 1866Mhz. You may have to loosen the timings a little but you should be able to get 1866 without too much trouble.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> With bulldozer you should have no problem getting 1866Mhz if thats what your ram is rated at. I have had my ram overclocked to 2200Mhz. BD does very well with ram imo. What is your ram rated at? Have you tried loosening the timings? Try to just set your ram at 1866Mhz without fsb overclock...
> You should have no problem getting 1866 at least if thats what your ram is rated at or higher. Even if its 1600mhz you should have no problem getting to 1866Mhz. You may have to loosen the timings a little but you should be able to get 1866 without too much trouble.


its rated for 1600mhz. I know for sure that auto timings wont work, but I will play with it and see what I can find out.


----------



## Ghostleader

I did a little stresstest with my FX 8150 @ 4,6GHz, IMC @ 2,6GHz, 4x4GB G Skill Ripjaws Z 1866C9 @ ~1872 9-10-9 28 1T

+4 hrs y-cruncher stresstest with 14,5GB load of ram









Stable enough for me


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> FX 8150 / Gigabyte 990fz - ud3 / 8 gb of Patriot Sector 5 1600/
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2222424


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224275

better oc now. cpu voltage is at 1.5


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> With bulldozer you should have no problem getting 1866Mhz if thats what your ram is rated at. I have had my ram overclocked to 2200Mhz. BD does very well with ram imo. What is your ram rated at? Have you tried loosening the timings? Try to just set your ram at 1866Mhz without fsb overclock...
> You should have no problem getting 1866 at least if thats what your ram is rated at or higher. Even if its 1600mhz you should have no problem getting to 1866Mhz. You may have to loosen the timings a little but you should be able to get 1866 without too much trouble.


Yup, I got my 1333 ECC RAM up to 1866 and it made a lot of difference in performance. BD likes RAM bandwidth.
Problem is, there's a *lot* of parameters to fiddle with.
My approach was: Set all multipliers to conservative numbers, set the RAM clock to a value that works reliably with stock (SPD/XMP) timings (that was 1666 in my case), then run Prime95 on Blend and slowly increase the clock until it fails (which generally meant a hard lockup), reset, change one parameter, try again. Enter everything in a spreadsheet. That allows you to explore the parameter space but I found that I didn't invest enough time to fully explore it until the next BIOS rev was out which changed everything. I guess I'm not enough of an overclocker, I actually want to use the box for something








You need load on the CPU so the IMC gets close to maximum temperatures. I found many settings that were reliable with low CPU load (typical memory tests, even overnight runs) but failed when the CPU got hot. So this means that the CPU multiplier has to be set such that the CPU runs close to max temperatures in the clock range you want to explore.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224275
> better oc now. cpu voltage is at 1.5


Thats what we want to see.
Good work.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

im going to try for 6ghz in a few days.


----------



## ZEX

NEW

ZEX
AMD FX-8150 @ 5.0 ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224280


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> im going to try for 6ghz in a few days.


Good luck, I dont expect you to get past 5.4ghz with out going sub zero tho.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Good luck, I dont expect you to get past 5.4ghz with out going sub zero tho.


im going to see how far i go on water. Hopefully past 5.4ghz


----------



## pwnzilla61

you could reach 5.6. 6 is probably out of the question though it is possible for a quick cpu-z validation. Unless you plan to get a phase change then don't expect to go over 5.5-5.6 and that is a very good chip.


----------



## Ghostleader

I tested some more with 16GB of ram, here´s 8 hours with Prime95, Custom, 14,5GB of memory load









FX 8150 @ 4,6GHz, IMC @2,6GHz, 4x4GB G Skill Ripjaws Z 1866C9 @ ~1872 9-10-9 28 1T, stable enough for me


----------



## willup

Tried to overclock ram last night, made one change and couldn't get the computer to start until I took out all but 1 stick of ram out. Needless to say im a little scared of trying that again think im gonna leave my ram alone LOL.


----------



## Ghostleader

*@willup*

The guys over at [Official] Gigabyte GA-990FXA-Series Owners Thread/Club might have some guides for you.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> There is a setting in Bios called core boost which needs to be turned off. I noticed that when I did turn it off not only did voltages lower but temps as well. I recommend turned that feature off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wonder what type of water cooling you used to get 5ghz! Pretty amazing I'd say


One that cost me too much damned money imo but I have module. 4 off.. so runningI on 6 cores helps alot... with temps as does keeping me the nb low
Srry for thethe typos ... on my phone


----------



## hans030390

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikezachlowe2004*
> 
> 1) It is not unlikely that you would need that much votlage for that clock. You may even need more. I know I need 1.525v for 5GHz. I need about 1.475v for 4.8Ghz. Every cpu is different. Safe max voltage for FX chips is 1.55v
> 2) HW monitor is a good program to use and yes you want to watch the core temps. You dont want your core temps to go over recommended max.
> 3) when overclocking you want to enable LLC. You dont want voltage drop under load when overclocking because it makes it unstable unless your already pushing too much voltage threw it. I would leave it enabled when overclocking for best stability.


Great, thanks for your help! Just to clarify, is it fine if the CPU temp is over the recommended max temp as long as the core temps read out under the recommended max temp?

My main barrier, however, is my power supply. This leads me to my next (potentially dumb) question. The power supply I have is rated at 530 watts continuous (this is the PSU). I also have a kill-a-watt monitor to test my total power draw. Given my power supply and me running a PSU test with OCCT, what is the maximum power consumption reading I would want to see on my kill-a-watt before knowing I should stop or back down on my voltages/OC?

I've also noticed that I now get some sort of intermittent, high pitched whining noise when running Chrome. I've heard it on other random applications, but the main culprit is Chrome. Does anyone know anything about this? I do not remember this happening before. The only changes I made was enabling LLC, enabling the power saving features on my motherboard (ASUS EPU), and changing my voltage settings from offset mode to manual voltage settings mode. While the noise is faint, it is rather annoying. I tried disabling LLC and some of the power saving features (I disabled ASUS EPU stuff, not the CPU specific power saving settings). Still getting the noise. I suppose it's possible I just never noticed it before. Does anyone know what this might be? I have since re-enabled the ASUS EPU power saving stuff and LLC. I'd like to keep as many power saving features on as possible, as they have not yet interfered with my OC stability and do help out with power consumption a bit.

Edit: I did a bit more research, and I'm under the assumption that it is OK if my kill-a-watt reads more than a 530 watt draw for my PSU due to the inefficiencies of the PSU. I've also read that it's a good idea to use the power output the 12V rail can provide rather than the entire 530 watts.

So, in my case, my 12V rail is rated at 41A, meaning it should be able to provide 492 watts. My PSU is anywhere between 80-85% efficient. In this scenario, my PSU would need to draw anywhere between 579-615 watts from the wall to provide 492 watts on the 12V rail. Correct? Does this confirm my assumption that my kill-a-watt readings can be greater than the power the PSU can supply the computer components and still be perfectly fine?

If my assumption is correct, I'm guessing the absolute max I'd want to see on my kill-a-watt would probably be 579 watts. Of course, I'd prefer to be more on the safe side...so what is the maximum safe value I could read from my kill-a-watt that says I am not overloading my PSU?


----------



## Raw Topic

Hello Everybody.

Quick question. I had my FX-4100 OC'd at 4.6GHZ with 8GB hyperx 1600mhz ddr3 ram, no issues 12hr stable all was sweet, today i dropped in another 8GB ram(same hyperx) to feed the chip some extra POW, and i posted had to clear CMOS and it overclocked itself to 4.05ghz and the rams running at 900mhz the core multiplier went from 23 to 18 on it's own, my HT frequency switched itself from 2400mhz to 1800mhz... I'M LOST?!! *** Happened?! Can ram really affect my computer that bad.

Seems fast a **** still but why the drastic changes on its own..

Thank you in advance
-Raw


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hans030390*
> 
> Great, thanks for your help! Just to clarify, is it fine if the CPU temp is over the recommended max temp as long as the core temps read out under the recommended max temp?
> My main barrier, however, is my power supply. This leads me to my next (potentially dumb) question. The power supply I have is rated at 530 watts continuous (this is the PSU). I also have a kill-a-watt monitor to test my total power draw. Given my power supply and me running a PSU test with OCCT, what is the maximum power consumption reading I would want to see on my kill-a-watt before knowing I should stop or back down on my voltages/OC?
> I've also noticed that I now get some sort of intermittent, high pitched whining noise when running Chrome. I've heard it on other random applications, but the main culprit is Chrome. Does anyone know anything about this? I do not remember this happening before. The only changes I made was enabling LLC, enabling the power saving features on my motherboard (ASUS EPU), and changing my voltage settings from offset mode to manual voltage settings mode. While the noise is faint, it is rather annoying. I tried disabling LLC and some of the power saving features (I disabled ASUS EPU stuff, not the CPU specific power saving settings). Still getting the noise. I suppose it's possible I just never noticed it before. Does anyone know what this might be? I have since re-enabled the ASUS EPU power saving stuff and LLC. I'd like to keep as many power saving features on as possible, as they have not yet interfered with my OC stability and do help out with power consumption a bit.
> Edit: I did a bit more research, and I'm under the assumption that it is OK if my kill-a-watt reads more than a 530 watt draw for my PSU due to the inefficiencies of the PSU. I've also read that it's a good idea to use the power output the 12V rail can provide rather than the entire 530 watts.
> So, in my case, my 12V rail is rated at 41A, meaning it should be able to provide 492 watts. My PSU is anywhere between 80-85% efficient. In this scenario, my PSU would need to draw anywhere between 579-615 watts from the wall to provide 492 watts on the 12V rail. Correct? Does this confirm my assumption that my kill-a-watt readings can be greater than the power the PSU can supply the computer components and still be perfectly fine?
> If my assumption is correct, I'm guessing the absolute max I'd want to see on my kill-a-watt would probably be 579 watts. Of course, I'd prefer to be more on the safe side...so what is the maximum safe value I could read from my kill-a-watt that says I am not overloading my PSU?


I cannot answer you Kill-a-watt questions sadly







, But disabling C1E/ Cool n' quiet/ and the C6 state will make that noise go away i know for sure, cause i had to it annoyed the **** out me just like you (Lol!)

But your number crunching, and my basic understanding of how Electricty works(Through Transistors and distributors), those numbers seem about right, (If not off by just a hair). Don't quote me though (lol). Best of luck on the overclock, and may Bulldozer shine with you,like i've seen it for myself!


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> Hello Everybody.
> Quick question. I had my FX-4100 OC'd at 4.6GHZ with 8GB hyperx 1600mhz ddr3 ram, no issues 12hr stable all was sweet, today i dropped in another 8GB ram(same hyperx) to feed the chip some extra POW, and i posted had to clear CMOS and it overclocked itself to 4.05ghz and the rams running at 900mhz the core multiplier went from 23 to 18 on it's own, my HT frequency switched itself from 2400mhz to 1800mhz... I'M LOST?!! *** Happened?! Can ram really affect my computer that bad.
> Seems fast a **** still but why the drastic changes on its own..
> Thank you in advance
> -Raw


Amd has a known issue with having Quad-Channel work on most of their platforms...... My suggestion, but rather Questions would be, What is your PSU? It's stable Flow of Output? Your OC on Ram Volts/Cpu/Etc, then someone on here can more then likely help you. But from what it looks like, your PSU can't deliver that much Volts to all components thus, it's Downthrottiling your system to maintain Functionality, or it could be Quite something different and i could making a fool out of myself!


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Amd has a known issue with having Quad-Channel work on most of their platforms...... My suggestion, but rather Questions would be, What is your PSU? It's stable Flow of Output? Your OC on Ram Volts/Cpu/Etc, then someone on here can more then likely help you. But from what it looks like, your PSU can't deliver that much Volts to all components thus, it's Downthrottiling your system to maintain Functionality, or it could be Quite something different and i could making a fool out of myself!


Hey thanks for the quick reply, I have a Corsair 750W, don't think it should pose any issues.


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> Hey thanks for the quick reply, I have a Corsair 750W, don't think it should pose any issues.


Have you touched any settings sinse installing the RAM? are all 4 channels on same timings/ Overclock of Ram? Did you set it to auto? or did you manually set them? Just somewere to start i suppose.


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Have you touched any settings sinse installing the RAM? are all 4 channels on same timings/ Overclock of Ram? Did you set it to auto? or did you manually set them? Just somewere to start i suppose.


Nate

So here is a copy of my cpuid, i did what you said and linked the timmings on my ram and left the timings to Auto, but my HTT keeps adjusting itself to 225 no matter what i save it at... what gives? Also i bumped up my voltages for ram 1.65, and NB to 1.27.... seems to be running pretty smooth at low temps and i'm back to around 4.5GHZ.... i'm gonna mess around a lil more and post my results.... thanks for your help so far, i'm only 3 weeks new at this. just got my rig on boxing day...



-Raw


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> Nate
> So here is a copy of my cpuid, i did what you said and linked the timmings on my ram and left the timings to Auto, but my HTT keeps adjusting itself to 225 no matter what i save it at... what gives? Also i bumped up my voltages for ram 1.65, and NB to 1.27.... seems to be running pretty smooth at low temps and i'm back to around 4.5GHZ.... i'm gonna mess around a lil more and post my results.... thanks for your help so far, i'm only 3 weeks new at this. just got my rig on boxing day...
> 
> -Raw


TBH, from my personally experience with Overclocking the bulldozer, those volts don't seem QUITE enough to supply that Speed. Trying upping your Vcore to 1.38-1.40 (Unless your *absolutely* sure it can run under those volts stably). i could be wrong, and hopefully someone can get on here to actually help you that knows computer philosophy better then i do..... Also, do you have ALL Power saving features off? C1E? C6? AND Cool ' n' quiet? if so, you could be encountering a problem i've never run into, because i have a COMPLETELY different MB then you tbh. Also, you may try fiddling with your timings just to see if thats a problem too, i use 9-9-9-28-34 rock stable @ 1.64volts/ With 900Mhz Freq.


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> TBH, from my personally experience with Overclocking the bulldozer, those volts don't seem QUITE enough to supply that Speed. Trying upping your Vcore to 1.38-1.40 (Unless your *absolutely* sure it can run under those volts stably). i could be wrong, and hopefully someone can get on here to actually help you that knows computer philosophy better then i do..... Also, do you have ALL Power saving features off? C1E? C6? AND Cool ' n' quiet? if so, you could be encountering a problem i've never run into, because i have a COMPLETELY different MB then you tbh. Also, you may try fiddling with your timings just to see if thats a problem too, i use 9-9-9-28-34 rock stable @ 1.64volts/ With 900Mhz Freq.


I'm not sure weather you telling me to turn off those power saving features or not, but i did turn them off. I got my ram up to 900mhz, and my computer stable at the following settings. My north bridge though is F$#@!NG HOT and my BIOS will NOT let me change the Voltage from 1.29 for some reason, its annoying, can anyone tell me what the deal is.... does the NB supply my ram, i'm totally a newb but a fast learner.

Also can someone help me with ram timmings, i tried for 9-9-9-27 but my system bluescreened and restarted.... here's where i am at stable good temps(expcept my effing NB, its hot to the touch.)



I apretiate all your support thus far.

-Raw


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> I'm not sure weather you telling me to turn off those power saving features or not, but i did turn them off. I got my ram up to 900mhz, and my computer stable at the following settings. My north bridge though is F$#@!NG HOT and my BIOS will NOT let me change the Voltage from 1.29 for some reason, its annoying, can anyone tell me what the deal is.... does the NB supply my ram, i'm totally a newb but a fast learner.
> Also can someone help me with ram timmings, i tried for 9-9-9-27 but my system bluescreened and restarted.... here's where i am at stable good temps(expcept my effing NB, its hot to the touch.)
> 
> I apretiate all your support thus far.
> -Raw


Your Northbridge is Connected to your HTT(Fsb)/ Graphics controller/ and memory controller from what i understand. It could be multiple factors from what i see, turn back your Fsb and raise multi to hit your 4.5ghz, if that doesn't work Reset your CMOS and start fresh with settings that were stable. I think your motherboard doesn't like your 2nd set of 8gigs..... So, i would personally just write my settings down/ Or save them on MB save feature if its got one and just start fresh. If it keeps still doing it and acting wierd, Pull 1 stick at a time from your board till it functions properly, IF that fails. then it's clearly something else from which im stumped.... Lol

-Nate


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> *Amd has a known issue with having Quad-Channel work on most of their platforms......* My suggestion, but rather Questions would be, What is your PSU? It's stable Flow of Output? Your OC on Ram Volts/Cpu/Etc, then someone on here can more then likely help you. But from what it looks like, your PSU can't deliver that much Volts to all components thus, it's Downthrottiling your system to maintain Functionality, or it could be Quite something different and i could making a fool out of myself!


I don't know where people come up with this incorrect info. AMD does not even have quad channel RAM - yet. AMD uses *dual-channel RAM* and doesn't have any issues with it if you use the proper RAM qualified for an AMD CPU and the proper RAM settings. Some mobo BIOS will reduce the RAM to it's default RAM frequency when all DIMM slots are used and not allow OC'ing of the RAM, but this is the mobo makers decision, not AMDs. With mixed RAM the BIOS may lower the RAM frequency even below the default RAM frequency for the CPU to try and run the different RAM.

Most RAM is not guaranteed to run at the advertised frequency or latency when purchased as multiple DIMMs or multiple kits. Typically the frequency must be lowered and the latencies increased - which is why you should always buy ONE, tested, matched RAM kit of the full qty. you desire and not multiple DIMMs or multiple kits.


----------



## hans030390

In response to my previous post, I wanted to see how disabling the C6 state on the CPU affected power consumption. Turning this off did fix the whining noise problem I was having, but I wanted to see how it affected my system at idle. I also wanted to see how the Asus EPU power saving setting affected system power consumption. So, I did some tests with my kill-a-watt! I did a full idle, CPU load, GPU load, combined load, and gaming test with C6 state on/EPU off. I did not run gaming tests with EPU on, and did an even more basic test with EPU on and C6 state off.

All results will include the power draw values read directly from the kill-a-watt and component draw values assuming a maximum efficiency of 85% on my PSU. (First reading it from kill-a-watt, second is recalculated)

CPU power consumption tests used OCCT with all logical cores and a small data set. GPU testing was done with Furmark at 1080p fullscreen, 2XAA, burn-in and xtreme burn-in settings selected. CPU+GPU tests use both of these at the same time.

FX-6100 @ 4.3GHz (all from multiplier increases) - 1.45V at load
CPU/NB - 2400MHz - 1.3V
HT Link Speed - 2400MHz
DDR3 - 1600 - 1.65V
NB - 1.2V

AMD Radeon 6870 @960/1125 - 1.18V

Antec Kuhler 620 - Push/pull configuration

*C6 State ON, EPU OFF*

Idle: 125W - 106.25W @ 85% PSU efficiency
CPU full load: 342W - 290.7W
GPU full load: 350W -297.5W
CPU + GPU: 561W - 476.85W
Skyrim: 362W - 307.7W
Battlefield 3: 352W - 299.2W

*C6 State ON, EPU ON*

Idle: 125W - 106.25W
CPU: 335W -284.75W
GPU: 347W -294.95W
Both: 553W - 470W

*C6 State OFF, EPU ON*

Idle: 145W -123.25W
CPU: 335W - 284.75W

*Some observations:* With C6 state on, my CPU idles at 1V. With it turned off, it idles at 1.37V. Thankfully, it still has a very low idle power draw either way.

EPU power saving settings (set to max power savings) actually make a measurable difference! Here's something even more interesting. I noticed that with EPU off while doing my CPU + GPU test, the system would have hiccups. For example, you'd hear the fans temporarily spin down and rev back up, and you'd see a dip in activity in both OCCT and Furmark. This would usually occur when the fans (on just the GPU?) were about to increase their speed.

With EPU settings enabled, this did not happen! There were no hiccups or dips in activity in the CPU + GPU test. I'm wondering why this might be. Could it be that my PSU is being overloaded, but EPU just does enough to bring 100% load power consumption down to where it can handle it? I'm not really sure. I am not too worried about it, however.


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Your Northbridge is Connected to your HTT(Fsb)/ Graphics controller/ and memory controller from what i understand. It could be multiple factors from what i see, turn back your Fsb and raise multi to hit your 4.5ghz, if that doesn't work Reset your CMOS and start fresh with settings that were stable. I think your motherboard doesn't like your 2nd set of 8gigs..... So, i would personally just write my settings down/ Or save them on MB save feature if its got one and just start fresh. If it keeps still doing it and acting wierd, Pull 1 stick at a time from your board till it functions properly, IF that fails. then it's clearly something else from which im stumped.... Lol
> -Nate


Thank you for all your help, my machine is running like a MOFO right now. I fixed my overheating NB problem with my old CPU heat sink fan. now i'm not getting much above 33C



Anyone that know's anything about ram timings that has a way to find the best timing with overclocked ram i am all ears...

-Raw


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I have had a lot of trouble pushing my ram passed auto setting at 1333mhz. Tried all kinds of things and nothing seems to work. Up it to barely only 1600mhz and kept increasing the Dram voltages but cant get passed without bios giving me a instant error. Any tips only trying to get it to 1600mhz


RAM Speed : 911.1 MHz (1:4) @ 9-11-9-27
best i can do atm..looks like i was using the team xtreems
if your ram's only rated @ 1333..anything over that is gravy

my rams are rated @ 2000
the team stuff does 2133 np
stt does low-latency well

jewse your RAMS..+cpu/nb


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I have had a lot of trouble pushing my ram passed auto setting at 1333mhz. Tried all kinds of things and nothing seems to work. Up it to barely only 1600mhz and kept increasing the Dram voltages but cant get passed without bios giving me a instant error. Any tips only trying to get it to 1600mhz


I found that my RAM (Kingston) is low voltage RAM that's specified at 1.35V but will run at 1.5V too. However, it does not like overvolting and is fastest around 1.425V to 1.45V. I guess beyond that you don't get any improvement and the increasing temperature robs a bit of performance.
Try to find the data sheet for your RAM chips or just try how fast it'll go a little below 1.5V.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> I found that my RAM (Kingston) is low voltage RAM that's specified at 1.35V but will run at 1.5V too. However, it does not like overvolting and is fastest around 1.425V to 1.45V. I guess beyond that you don't get any improvement and the increasing temperature robs a bit of performance.
> Try to find the data sheet for your RAM chips or just try how fast it'll go a little below 1.5V.


My corsair ram at auto sits at 1.5v looks uped the timing from the cosair website and what it was rated for at 9-9-9-24 1600mhz. Pushed to 1.57v and looks very stable running y-cruncher for over 4 hours and passed every test everything looking good. A touch lower volts was causing an error. Think I finally got things right.

Potential Case mod

Right under my Blu-ray burner I want to take out all those slots. Put in a red acrylic window and install a 120mm fan. Reason for this is because it would be in direct line with a push/pull heat sink and fan for the CPU. Wondering if this would be a good idea or a bad Idea. Also I have a 200mm fan on the top of my case blowing out. Was told I should have it blowing in? Now I'm just confused


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> My corsair ram at auto sits at 1.5v looks uped the timing from the cosair website and what it was rated for at 9-9-9-24 1600mhz. Pushed to 1.57v and looks very stable running y-cruncher for over 4 hours and passed every test everything looking good. A touch lower volts was causing an error. Think I finally got things right.
> Potential Case mod
> Right under my Blu-ray burner I want to take out all those slots. Put in a red acrylic window and install a 120mm fan. Reason for this is because it would be in direct line with a push/pull heat sink and fan for the CPU. Wondering if this would be a good idea or a bad Idea. Also I have a 200mm fan on the top of my case blowing out. Was told I should have it blowing in? Now I'm just confused


I would say blow it in, create a directional airflow(front of case to back in the same direction as the intake(push) fan on the cpu heatsink). I have read that a + pressure(done by having 1 extra fan blowing in than out) will help get proper airflow through your cpu heatsink and Video cards..... Seems to work great for me, my temps have never been an issue.

-Raw


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raw Topic*
> 
> I would say blow it in, create a directional airflow(front of case to back in the same direction as the intake(push) fan on the cpu heatsink). I have read that a + pressure(done by having 1 extra fan blowing in than out) will help get proper airflow through your cpu heatsink and Video cards..... Seems to work great for me, my temps have never been an issue.
> -Raw


Figured heat rises and that would be a way for it to escape. However with the heatsink and fans so close I do think it would make a bit of a difference only problem is to get that fan out I would have to take my whole motherboard out. Hmmmmmm dont know if I want to go to all that trouble again


----------



## Raw Topic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Figured heat rises and that would be a way for it to escape. However with the heatsink and fans so close I do think it would make a bit of a difference only problem is to get that fan out I would have to take my whole motherboard out. Hmmmmmm dont know if I want to go to all that trouble again


the top of my case has a 200ml fan sucking the air out(up) the rest blow into the case....


----------



## deathskater

Hello Fellow amd lovers I recently built a new setup just for overclocking Was wonering if there is anyone here that could give me some assitance I already opened a thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1209281/new-fx6100-rig-overclocking-assistance#post_16357094


----------



## deathskater

Heh I can't seem to post the thread using the hyperlink option

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209281/new-fx6100-rig-overclocking-assistance#post_16357094


----------



## mav2000

Are the 95W 8120's available?


----------



## lloydy

can anyone help me with illegal sumout error ??? i have a thread here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209662/fx-8120-illegal-sumout-error-help#post_16364651

thankyou for help in advance


----------



## Boomstick68

I'm finally getting around to installing the latest HOTFIX from Microsoft. I requested the hotfix, they sent me the download link, I downloaded and attempted to install but I got a message saying this update is not applicable to your computer. I have all the latest updates so not sure what the snag is.


----------



## ht_addict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I'm finally getting around to installing the latest HOTFIX from Microsoft. I requested the hotfix, they sent me the download link, I downloaded and attempted to install but I got a message saying this update is not applicable to your computer. I have all the latest updates so not sure what the snag is.


First of you need SP1 installed. Then follow the link to the 2 files needed to update.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news/cpu/microsoft-tries-again-second-win-7-bulldozer-hotfix-now-available/


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Are the 95W 8120's available?


I haven't seen these listed anywhere yet.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Not bad at all


----------



## Krusher33

Someone is considering getting a bulldozer for his ASUS M4A89TD-Pro. The BIOS update for is Beta so naturally he's concerned. Can someone let me know if it works fine so I can ease his worries?


----------



## Krakn3Dfx

Quote:


> First of you need SP1 installed. Then follow the link to the 2 files needed to update.


In case anyone is interested, conversation I had with a friend at MS on IRC a few days ago in regards to any real patches that will fix this issue at this point:

Justification: Even though there is potentially significant business impact to AMD for not having these changes, it is not possible for the kernel team to engage without putting Windows 8 features in jeopardy. Hence a Reject.
This lead to what we call a CDCR or critical design change request
that got accepted
as of now its set to be released in win7 sp2
so a lot of the delay is that AMD doesnt have machines capable in our datacenter that they have space in
so they are doing the testing and sending the results of some apps we wrote to test the functionality back to us
they should have had machines in the datacenter, they should have filed it correctly, and when this was accepted... should have rushed machines capable into our datacenter
not sure why they didnt, maybe they didnt think it was that big of a concern to throw resources at?
AMD is asking that the Windows 7 and future Windows OSs support "spreading" or "packing" threads based on the setting described below in Windows System Center / Windows Mobility Center. Specifically "spreading" should be enabled for all Windows System Center settings. This is preventing the product from being price and positioned appropirately verses Intel. It is also limiting Microsoft's
opportunity for premium OSs sales such as Windows 7 Professional and Ultimate until Windows.Next is available with adequate support for AMD Bulldozer archticture processors. Enabling these settings as described will place AMD and Intel the same or similar performance footing for Windows 7.
no indication why they didnt send hardware like most vendors do
usually its an overnighted thing

He's actually on the Windows Mobile team, but I had just picked up a Bulldozer setup and was talking to him about it.


----------



## almstsobur

Got my 8150 running 24/7 stable at 4.9. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2231162

I've messed around in the 5.0+ a little, but could never keep it either cool enough or stable enough for my liking 24/7. I've also played around with running my memory at 2000+ but have found 1866 works a little better to keep the NB and memory voltages down. I will tell you though it's a power PIG. At this speed all 8 threads and 2 5770's X-fired and it pulls 730 watts at the power plug. The nice thing is with the C6 and C1E enabled at idle it's only pulling 138 watts. Normal gaming conditions BF3, Rift it's 430-520 watts. I'm using a H20-220 Ulitma XT water cooling system.

My CineBench 11.5 score at these settings is 8.09


----------



## almstsobur

Something I forgot to mention that might be helpful to someone. I did "mirror finish" Lap this CPU, as I do with every CPU I own. However I was not initially impressed with the thermal results. I was using arctic cooling mx-4 compound. I decided to take the water block back off and check my mount and thermal compound application, everything looked good ... I then decided to try Arctic Silver 5 instead since I had a tube sitting around, same application method and the results were significant. The AS5 was MUCH better. The only thing I can venture to say is that maybe the MX-4 just isn't designed to work copper on copper or between to 2 very mirrored finishes. Take it with a grain of salt, it was by no means a scientific test, however the results were significant in my situation.

Full load 1Hr Prime temps pre-Lap 54C
Full load 1Hr Prime temps Post-Lap MX-4 52-53C
Full Load 1Hr Prime temps post lap & AS5 49C

Your mileage may vary, I doubt my ambients were exactly the same, but my heater is set at 68, so they should be close. I should also mention though my water block was already very close to a mirror finish, I did give it a once over with 2000 grit to clear it up a bit more when I lapped the CPU.


----------



## vedaire

well after talking with a tech at xigmatek for a few days. I'm actually getting a second fan for my aegir from them. which is in route to me now then I cant get down to serious overclocking.
nice part of all the fan was free with free shipping.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF




----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*


I think you should be able to OC higher than 4.3 GHz with 1.48V. Try 4.5 at least at those voltages.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> I think you should be able to OC higher than 4.3 GHz with 1.48V. Try 4.5 at least at those voltages.


That depends on his stock vid.
I pull off 4.7Ghz stable at 1.48 vcore under load only because I'm on water.
My stock vid is 1.25. the lower vid cpu's require more voltage than the higher vid chips to achieve the same oc, and in most cases can not oc as high.


----------



## lloydy

i must admit i can get 6 out of my 8 cores to do 4.8ghz on 1.47/1.48 volts, you should be able to get 4.5ghz on or around 1.45v depending on your chip (obviously their not all the same but as an average)


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

yeah i probally could bump it up a bit,, heat is a big issue for me. what bothers me is look at the memory speed,, isnt that low for 1600 sticks?


----------



## lloydy

if you wanted to try 4.5ghz at 1.45 or 1.46 and whats your cpu/nb volts at ? if your only running at 2200mhz try putting that to auto or try 1.25 or even lower if you can as that will lower your temps . my cpu/nb is at 1.225 v and cpu runs 5'c cooler than when its at 1.35

lower voltage means less heat but obviously just enough to be stable

oh and for your memory 800 x2 = 1600mhz it will probly go up to 1800+ but that might limit your overclock depending on how you do it , and while you are oc'n your chip its best to leave that as is until you get your chip stable and where you want it









please give rep if this helps ya !


----------



## Thebreezybb

Should i get an 8150p now or wait for the new stepping? I'm tired of my 1090t feels kinda slow now


----------



## Tweeky

The fact is a 8150 will feel slower


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Should i get an 8150p now or wait for the new stepping? I'm tired of my 1090t feels kinda slow now


They will perform quite similar in most situations. No real performance bump except in very specific apps.


----------



## PRSCU24

Get a 8120 and overclock it and your 1090T will feel slow


----------



## Thebreezybb

So even if i OC the 8150 to say 4.8Ghz will it still feel the same as 1090t?

and i would go for the 8120 if i can OC to 4.8Ghz 24/7







I do a lot of rendering and video editing


----------



## PRSCU24

It will feel faster, but in order to achieve such an overclocking, look for some good cooling like a Corsair H100 in push/pull !


----------



## Thebreezybb

What i have is the H80 right now, if that is not enough i think i'm going to stick to my 1090t for a little bit longer! I have it @4.1Ghz/1.44v 24/7 doesn't even go to 50c on 100% load


----------



## Tweeky

To overclock to 4800mhz you will need a very good water cooling loop


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> To overclock to 4800mhz you will need a very good water cooling loop


Unless someone wants to get the chip a toasty taste


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> To overclock to 4800mhz you will need a very good water cooling loop


To bad! I was hoping i could reach 4.8Ghz with my H80







Water cooling, where i live right now is not possible!! I guess i'll be sticking with the 1090t for a while longer then.


----------



## PRSCU24

You can get 4.8ghz/4.9ghz with a H100 in push/pull, no need for a custom loop. Then it depends where you live. If you're in a warm sunny country I guess you can forget it; Hopefully I'm not







!
There's a guy reaching 5ghz with his H80 on this forum, using cold air intake. You won't know for sure till you try for yourself.


----------



## tomclapton

Should my fx6100 bottleneck 2x 6870's? In BF3 my gpu usage is 40-60% on each card and 80-90% cpu usage with 45-100fps on high settings. The 6100 is at 4GHz multi only. just wondering if this sounds normal to anyone.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRSCU24*
> 
> You can get 4.8ghz/4.9ghz with a H100 in push/pull, no need for a custom loop. Then it depends where you live. If you're in a warm sunny country I guess you can forget it; Hopefully I'm not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> There's a guy reaching 5ghz with his H80 on this forum, using cold air intake. You won't know for sure till you try for yourself.


Sunny, Hot & Humid country, is where i live! it goes up to 52c in summer!!


----------



## ebduncan

I can do 5ghz on my antec 920.

you don't need a custom water cooling loop, Although it certainly helps as you can run a bigger radiator with quieter fans.

Just because i can run at 5ghz doesn't mean i do. I have my chip running at 4.6ghz. Only takes .025 bump to the vcore to do this. To get past 4.8ghz the voltage needs to to + .150. 5ghz takes .175
Temps stay under 60c full load, but those fans are kicking.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I can do 5ghz on my antec 920.
> you don't need a custom water cooling loop, Although it certainly helps as you can run a bigger radiator with quieter fans.
> Just because i can run at 5ghz doesn't mean i do. I have my chip running at 4.6ghz. Only takes .025 bump to the vcore to do this. To get past 4.8ghz the voltage needs to to + .150. 5ghz takes .175
> Temps stay under 60c full load, but those fans are kicking.


My 8150 at 4.9ghz would get to 62c in no time on prime and thats with my antec 920 modded with 2 radiators, it really matters on the cpu apperently. Either you dont prime test your overclock or your just lucky. Mine was a launch week 8150 btw


----------



## Thebreezybb

That is why i was asking if there was a new stepping out there!! Better OC and less heat!! I think i will take my chances next month


----------



## Tslm

Piledriver can't come soon enough tbh, the heat zambezi produces is pretty disgusting. Any voltage increase sends the temps soaring and makes it a real pain in the ass. The only real walls with this chip are heat walls.

Sandy Bridge ocing was a breeze compared to this crap.


----------



## lloydy

please anyone i need help i cannot seem to get round the illegal sumout error please please help i have tryed everything !!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209662/fx-8120-illegal-sumout-error-help#post_16364651


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> please anyone i need help i cannot seem to get round the illegal sumout error please please help i have tryed everything !!!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1209662/fx-8120-illegal-sumout-error-help#post_16364651


You couldn't be more true..... My other 120mm Fan gave me a crapper the other day, So i'm back to 4.7GHz @ 1.47V..... Anything Above 1.48+.... Is just disgusting nasty heat spike.... I've seen mine personally go to 86 C*, and i Yanked my power cord from the wall when it spiked like that goin for 5ghz on my Antec 620 @ 1.63Volts.... But i will say, it's a REAL Bulldozer and took the punishment fine from what i saw, No damage whatsoever. 4.7ghz is Suffice for what i do, and couldn't ask for anything more from such a chip TBH.


----------



## dstoler

4.4ghz is my max overclock no matter the settings. If the voltage goes over 1.408 under load it freezes but I run my cpu 24/7 usually at 4.2ghz and it is plenty fast for my needs. Have 2 VM's running on it with 2 cores each and the main machine is a quad core. My kids old pc and my wifes pc is remoted into the vm's over the network and using the 8120's resources. Its a pretty awesome setup and I am very happy with my cpu. Some people like to hate on us and call us dumb for purchasing our cpu's and I say screw them who are they to say anything on what we decide to buy? As long as we are happy thats all that matters.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Piledriver can't come soon enough tbh, the heat zambezi produces is pretty disgusting. Any voltage increase sends the temps soaring and makes it a real pain in the ass. The only real walls with this chip are heat walls.
> Sandy Bridge ocing was a breeze compared to this crap.


Few people seem to have any issues OC'ing the FX CPUs as long as they use a decent HSF. Zambezi produces exactly what it's rated at 125w. When you OC it it's going to draw more power as do all CPUs. How much more depends on how high you OC and how many cores the CPU has. Eight cores is going to ramp the power consumption faster than four cores. Higher voltage also ramps the power consumption and heat. This isn't anything new or different from any other CPU.


----------



## almstsobur

My 8150 at 1.54V 4.9Ghz pulls 350 watts on its own. That is going to take a lot of cooling, even a 2X120 radiator isn't designed to efficiently cool more then about 200 watts. I just placed an order to add a 3X120 radiator to my loop with my existing radiator. The calculations I've looked at seem to think it will be a considerable improvement.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> My 8150 at 1.54V 4.9Ghz pulls 350 watts on its own. That is going to take a lot of cooling, even a 2X120 radiator isn't designed to efficiently cool more then about 200 watts. I just placed an order to add a 3X120 radiator to my loop with my existing radiator. The calculations I've looked at seem to think it will be a considerable improvement.


It really depends on what fans your using on the radiator, and then a lot depends on ambient temp. My FX at 5ghz and 1.525 volts is easly over 400watts full load. Granted my FX at with only .025 bump to voltage and 4.6ghz only pulls around 200 watts. Each Cpu is different in terms of its leakage. Also each cpu has its sweet spot in terms of frequency and voltage. General rule of thumb is if you want to overclock the 81XX series processors to their limits you need serious cooling such as High end air cooling or respectable water cooling setup.

Note: To go from 4.6ghz and +.025 cpu vcore to 4.7ghz it takes +.100 volts, 4.8ghz takes +.125 volts. 4.9ghz takes + .150 volts. 5ghz takes + .175 volts. AT 5ghz I am right at 60c full load. Windows will load all the way up to 5.3ghz, but will crash under load.

I run the single Antec 920 Radiator, with its thickness it has about the cooling performance of dual 120mm radiator. It is able to keep the temps down enough to allow 5ghz, but the fans are spinning near full speed and its loud. You are correct though a 3x120 raditor with semi decent fans will be enough for the FX granted your ambient temp isn't crazy high.

Quote:


> My 8150 at 4.9ghz would get to 62c in no time on prime and thats with my antec 920 modded with 2 radiators, it really matters on the cpu apperently. Either you dont prime test your overclock or your just lucky. Mine was a launch week 8150 btw


I use prime 95 for stability testing, along with IBT, furmark, and 3dmark 11 loop. You must have a high ambient temp or, well your chip isn't a great overclocker. What is your stock cpu vid?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> 4.4ghz is my max overclock no matter the settings. If the voltage goes over 1.408 under load it freezes but I run my cpu 24/7 usually at 4.2ghz and it is plenty fast for my needs. Have 2 VM's running on it with 2 cores each and the main machine is a quad core. My kids old pc and my wifes pc is remoted into the vm's over the network and using the 8120's resources. Its a pretty awesome setup and I am very happy with my cpu. Some people like to hate on us and call us dumb for purchasing our cpu's and I say screw them who are they to say anything on what we decide to buy? As long as we are happy thats all that matters.


Yeah BD got a lot of bad reviews and it is so much harder to regain your reputation after its been dragged through the mud by the media. FX 81xx line isnt bad, its very solid, and aside from gaming it is trading blows with the more expensive 2600k, but they sure need some good cooling. If I had great cooling I would have gotten another 81xx for 4.9ghz 24/4 but decided to try something new, went with a 2500k. So officially now I have played with my 1100t at 4.2ghz, 8150 at 4.9ghz and now my 2500k at 4.8ghz. While gaming they all pretty much feel the same, the 2500k might "feel" quicker when turning quicky quickly but the fps doesnt show it much on bf3, which is a game that amd can do great since it will use every core. The only thing I can say that the 2500k does noticably faster is normal program opening and such, the heaven 2.5 benchmark on my SSd took 32seconds to open on the 1100t, on the 2500k it takes 17sec, but for some reason the peak fps is 5fps lower on the 2500k, but the average on the 2500k is 1-2fps higher.

All im trying to say is that out of the 3 cpu's I have owned, they were all great. Intel fanboys have a chip on their shoulder too







lol The 2500k is nice but its not really doing anything my 1100t couldnt do. But I did buy mine at $179 so it was worth it to try it out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almstsobur*
> 
> My 8150 at 1.54V 4.9Ghz pulls 350 watts on its own. That is going to take a lot of cooling, even a 2X120 radiator isn't designed to efficiently cool more then about 200 watts. I just placed an order to add a 3X120 radiator to my loop with my existing radiator. The calculations I've looked at seem to think it will be a considerable improvement.


I agree with you dude, its why I sold my 8150 when I had it, I didnt want to have to spend so much more on cooling to keep it happy at 4.9ghz, i dont like to run an oc that I havent verified to be prime stable, and with the volts i needed for 4.9ghz shot me to 62c within 2-3mins on prime using my atec 920 modded for 2 radiators (120mm each). My 1100t was great at 4.2ghz paired with a gtx570 for gaming, i only wish I had a chance to sli my 570gtx while on amd to see how it did. Im not a huge fan of sli though and with the new gpu's being SOOOO powerfull, I dont think I will sli in 2012 either.


----------



## almstsobur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> My 8150 at 1.54V 4.9Ghz pulls 350 watts on its own. That is going to take a lot of cooling, even a 2X120 radiator isn't designed to efficiently cool more then about 200 watts. I just placed an order to add a 3X120 radiator to my loop with my existing radiator. The calculations I've looked at seem to think it will be a considerable improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on what fans your using on the radiator, and then a lot depends on ambient temp.
Click to expand...

While I do agree fans and ambients make a considerable difference at some point you still reach a point of thermal saturation of the radiator itself, it begins to get hot and adsorb the heat. An easy way to tell if your reaching saturation of the radiator is to run prime for 5 mins Vs. 45 mins. Theoretically there should be very little change in the 5 min temps compared to the 45 min temps. If your temps keep climbing the longer it runs your reaching thermal saturation of your radiator itself, regardless of fan configuration.


----------



## Snotty

anyone else noticed microsoft patches change 8150FX to 4 core 8 threads in cinebench 11.5 ?

In Australia gets kinda warm too. My rad is outside in the shade & breeze with 6 x 120's in push/pull. But i use a 25 litre reservoir (indoors) and a very chunky waterblock. It all works up to 5ghz (lol







i even tried turning cores off too, didn't help) but no matter how cold it gets my chip will not go faster with stability (early 8150 build part, i guess). I have to settle for a UD7 vdroop voltage, fully drooped to 1.55v @ 4.6ghz with load temp of around 43C cores. Outside temp is a comfy 26C but on a 35 C day i still only get low 50's temperature at cores.
Idle temp today is 22C using latest aida64 software but water in res is 26C








But it all works well.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Piledriver can't come soon enough tbh, the heat zambezi produces is pretty disgusting. Any voltage increase sends the temps soaring and makes it a real pain in the ass. The only real walls with this chip are heat walls.
> Sandy Bridge ocing was a breeze compared to this crap.


Amen. My 8150 runs very nicely, almost 4.5GHz at just slightly above stock voltage as long as I can keep the temperature down. Temperature rises, I need more voltage to keep those pesky Prime95 errors away, temperature rises even more. I was able to save some power by keeping the CPUNB voltage down but now that I'm pushing my RAM I need 1.45V. Finely tuned I can just barely get to 4.6GHz on air. I'm getting another faster fan (I already have 3 Deltas on the NH-D14, now I'm getting a 260cfm San Ace.)


----------



## Snotty

sorry for 2 posts but i meant to mention that adding "another" radiator to a loop, especially a large one, can very much reduce flow rates. That's why the 6 fans on a good rad is better for me compared to adding just a 120mm single rad to my loop with 3x120 + 1x120mm fans on 2 rads in total.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snotty*
> 
> anyone else noticed microsoft patches change 8150FX to 4 core 8 threads in cinebench 11.5 ?
> In Australia gets kinda warm too. My rad is outside in the shade & breeze with 6 x 120's in push/pull. But i use a 25 litre reservoir (indoors) and a very chunky waterblock. It all works up to 5ghz (lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i even tried turning cores off too, didn't help) but no matter how cold it gets my chip will not go faster with stability (early 8150 build part, i guess). I have to settle for a UD7 vdroop voltage, fully drooped to 1.55v @ 4.6ghz with load temp of around 43C cores. Outside temp is a comfy 26C but on a 35 C day i still only get low 50's temperature at cores.
> Idle temp today is 22C using latest aida64 software but water in res is 26C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it all works well.


I read someone put a cooling loop into the ground in a warm climate. The temperature is constant if you go down below 2 feet or so








SoCal here but I live in a apartment so outside cooling isn't quite the option for me.


----------



## Snotty

Mother Earth will be my next rad, for sure, after seeing the inground cooling in this forum. Inspirational stuff and another nod to a quiet system too.


----------



## mav2000

Guys, I need to test some memory,. specifically 4 Gb kits and 16GB kits. Would the 6100 hold out as good on memory as the 8 core chips? The difference in price between the 8150 and the 6100 is close to a 100 USD, and its money I can save for the time being.


----------



## Snotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Guys, I need to test some memory,. specifically 4 Gb kits and 16GB kits. Would the 6100 hold out as good on memory as the 8 core chips? The difference in price between the 8150 and the 6100 is close to a 100 USD, and its money I can save for the time being.


From what i've seen in benchs it's pretty close (namely aida's database).
6100 is , imho, best bang for buck in the FX's


----------



## ghostter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almstsobur*
> 
> My 8150 at 1.54V 4.9Ghz pulls 350 watts on its own. That is going to take a lot of cooling, even a 2X120 radiator isn't designed to efficiently cool more then about 200 watts. I just placed an order to add a 3X120 radiator to my loop with my existing radiator. The calculations I've looked at seem to think it will be a considerable improvement.


Maybe you will need special cooling for the VRMs aswell, with this power consumption they'll get very very hot.


----------



## almstsobur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostter*
> 
> Maybe you will need special cooling for the VRMs aswell, with this power consumption they'll get very very hot.


Agreed, I've seem V-Core 1 on thermal radar get as high as 80c under Prime. I've been looking for a Sabertooth 990fx specific water block, but I am yet to see one.


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Piledriver can't come soon enough tbh, the heat zambezi produces is pretty disgusting. Any voltage increase sends the temps soaring and makes it a real pain in the ass. The only real walls with this chip are heat walls.
> Sandy Bridge ocing was a breeze compared to this crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen. My 8150 runs very nicely, almost 4.5GHz at just slightly above stock voltage as long as I can keep the temperature down. Temperature rises, I need more voltage to keep those pesky Prime95 errors away, temperature rises even more. I was able to save some power by keeping the CPUNB voltage down but now that I'm pushing my RAM I need 1.45V. Finely tuned I can just barely get to 4.6GHz on air. I'm getting another faster fan (I already have 3 Deltas on the NH-D14, now I'm getting a 260cfm San Ace.)
Click to expand...

Yeah this the problem I have. I can get to say 4.6GHz @ 1.4v stable in every game with core temps sitting at around 61 exactly (I leave my memory at 1600MHz with pretty loose timings), but if I run prime it gets so much hotter that it becomes unstable and prime fails once the cores move past 70c. The only way to solve that is voltage as you said...and yeah pretty quickly you're sitting almost at thermal shutdown haha.

I've decided to drop mine back to 4.3GHz which seems to only require 1.33v and which means the cores sit at a pretty cozy 50c during gaming. Prime it gets much warmer but was stable for an hour before I realised I dont play prime and decided an hour was good enough for me


----------



## Tweeky

Is this for Real

The B3 8170
http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php ... stcount=40

AMD FX â€" Series B3 revision is more than just a basic stepping:
I have direct knowledge of a possible B3 revision for the AMD FX line of CPUs. I cannot disclose performance projections at this time, but be assured AMDs processor division is working vigorously on a (B3) stepping revision with minor architectural tweaks. The base architecture will not be changed at this time.

See Other thoughts below.
Slower than the Phenom II X6 CPUs in a Clock for clock review(s). B3 revision coming to resolve this issue among a few more.

Other Thoughts: Within the B3 stepping revision, expect minor tweaks to the following:
1) L1, L2 and L3 latencies
2) Cache Thrashing Issues
3) Modified Algorithms for Branch Prediction
4) Healthy Bump in Processor Frequency
5) Slight Frequency increase via NB Controller
6) â€œTotal Intelligent Controlâ€ For example programs and applications should look at the module design approach and the ability for the processor to intelligently turn off and/or turn on specific cores that it believes is hindering performance for maximum performance. (May be for Socket FM2, not sure at this time).
7) Power will be improved but not my much. We will have to wait for Socket FM2 or a future B4 revision for the AM3+ platform for better power efficiency especially when Over-clocked.

Based on what i can read here maybe the 8170 is another 3-5% better per core, and if you join the other 3-5% due to OS fixes, and ~9% clock, we are talking about 15-20% better than the FX unpatched system or 10-15% better than with a patched one.

No wonder AMD has no hurry with vishera, probably only way after 2H and going into most of 2013. Nevertheless i believe the 8170 is EOL of current line for "top", after it only vishera.

mmarq
K8 Athlon 64 (Venice) Expert Boarder









*Posts:* 1745
*Joined:* Sat Jul 14, 2007 4:31 am


----------



## almstsobur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Is this for Real


If it is for real, all 8150 owners should get a trade in upgrade option.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almstsobur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Is this for Real
> 
> 
> 
> If it is for real, all 8150 owners should get a trade in upgrade option.
Click to expand...

Why would they offer that? My 8150 works perfectly fine, meets all benchmark results leaked before release, nothing wrong with the processor. I could see if the 8150's were actually faulty, but they're not.

They have no way of knowing if you overclocked it or not so they wouldn't be able to re-sale them at anywhere near cost, would be a huge loss of money for them.


----------



## almstsobur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why would they offer that? My 8150 works perfectly fine, meets all benchmark results leaked before release, nothing wrong with the processor. I could see if the 8150's were actually faulty, but they're not.
> They have no way of knowing if you overclocked it or not so they wouldn't be able to re-sale them at anywhere near cost, would be a huge loss of money for them.


This is why

1) L1, L2 and L3 latencies
2) Cache Thrashing Issues
3) Modified Algorithms for Branch Prediction

Sounds like a flawed release to me (if the above is real and fixed in a new stepping). Frequency bumps are expected. major tweaks to put single core performance above that of the X6 processors is fixing flaws IMO.

Plus who cares if a chip has been OC'ed. It in NO way inhibits the life of the CPU as long as the cooling is adequate. Over heating or Over-volting damages CPU's, never has overclocking done so. I'm not saying a free upgrade, I'm saying pay the difference upgrade.

if AMD didn't want us to overclock, why would this even exist? http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## AMD4ME

Development goes on - that is why there are steppings. You get what you get when you buy. There are no free undates. If I buy a B3 and AMD comes out with a B4, should I get a free upgrade for that too? Doesn't make any sense.

There has certainly been plenty of FX info. available for anyone who wanted more info. prior to purchase so I think even suggesting a free upgrade is silly.


----------



## nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Is this for Real


if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.
just my .02

edit: mmarq (the guy that info came from re. not a regular stepping) seems to have some "unusual" beliefs. judging by his posts in a thread at amdzone, he thinks the laws of thermodynamics are not 'laws' at all and there are engines that run without any fuel.








http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=139039
basically he is part of the tinfoil hat crowd.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Yeah this the problem I have. I can get to say 4.6GHz @ 1.4v stable in every game with core temps sitting at around 61 exactly (I leave my memory at 1600MHz with pretty loose timings), but if I run prime it gets so much hotter that it becomes unstable and prime fails once the cores move past 70c. The only way to solve that is voltage as you said...and yeah pretty quickly you're sitting almost at thermal shutdown haha.
> I've decided to drop mine back to 4.3GHz which seems to only require 1.33v and which means the cores sit at a pretty cozy 50c during gaming. Prime it gets much warmer but was stable for an hour before I realised I dont play prime and decided an hour was good enough for me


What, you don't play prime? Watching it (and the core temp) is the most exciting thing in the world!
I leave it running in the background at low priority for long term tests and fine tuning so it can run for an hour after I adjusted the voltage or clock a little.
Under Linux I found that if I run two integer-only threads in addition to mprime's (the Linux version) small FFTs it creates even more heat. I just run

Code:



Code:


perl -e 'for(;;){}'

in two terminals. That easily increases the temperature by 4 degrees but that's about the max I've been able to create. 4.56GHz at 76 core temp is stable under these conditions, yay!
Bottom line: Need moar cooling.


----------



## almstsobur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Development goes on - that is why there are steppings. You get what you get when you buy. There are no free undates. If I buy a B3 and AMD comes out with a B4, should I get a free upgrade for that too? Doesn't make any sense.
> There has certainly been plenty of FX info. available for anyone who wanted more info. prior to purchase so I think even suggesting a free upgrade is silly.


I never said anything about free. I said a pay the difference upgrade policy. I look at it almost like a vehicle recall. If you pay $260 for a CPU and a month later it is magically improved by 15% or more ... That means they fixed issue's, problems with the design. I'm not saying they will, but in this case I think the right thing to do it provide a "trade up" type program to the new and improved version at a discounted cost with a trade of your existing chip. If I bought a new car and a month later Toyota said "ohh we fixed something, that same car now gets an extra 8MPG" ..... It's the same make, model, year... just "revised" I.E. fixed.


----------



## nub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almstsobur*
> 
> I never said anything about free. I said a pay the difference upgrade policy.


Any discussion of this is pointless. The odds of this being a 'special' update to the architecture are really really small. (see my post re. mmarq being a nutter) this thread, post #3508


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almstsobur*
> 
> I never said anything about free. I said a pay the difference upgrade policy. I look at it almost like a vehicle recall. If you pay $260 for a CPU and a month later it is magically improved by 15% or more ... That means they fixed issue's, problems with the design. I'm not saying they will, but in this case I think the right thing to do it provide a "trade up" type program to the new and improved version at a discounted cost with a trade of your existing chip. If I bought a new car and a month later Toyota said "ohh we fixed something, that same car now gets an extra 8MPG" ..... It's the same make, model, year... just "revised" I.E. fixed.


They fix issues with every stepping - thats why it's called a stepping and not a new model CPU. If they did a trade-up program they'd have to throw away the old CPUs that are traded in, meaning they'd not only need to charge you for the new CPU, but the order processing for the returned CPU and processing for shipping a new CPU.

No car maker sells a car and a month later the car maker "fixes something" and it gets 8 mpg better mileage. They'd be lucky to get an .8 of a MPG improvement. It's similar with CPUs. AMD is not going to get 15% improvement in a B3 stepping. Even if they offered a trade-up program they'd have to charge you close to retail price for the trade up. You'd be better off to sell your current FX and just buy a new one IMO.


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nub*
> 
> if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.
> just my .02
> edit: mmarq (the guy that info came from re. not a regular stepping) seems to have some "unusual" beliefs. judging by his posts in a thread at amdzone, he thinks the laws of thermodynamics are not 'laws' at all and there are engines that run without any fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=139039
> basically he is part of the tinfoil hat crowd.


I find that when I shape my tinfoil hat into a perfect pyramid (not cone mind you) that my FX6100 gives me an additional 171 MHz. This, of course, is only during a full moon with a high tide.


----------



## ebduncan

Honestly, Amd has no reason to release a 8170.

the 8150 is suppose to compete with the 2600k based on its price. I won't go into how it actually competes. If a 8170 does come out it will just be a higher clocked 8150. Then granted the issues they had with global foundries, and process teething issues, they might not have many high enough binned parts to offer a 8170.

Amd will probably release piledriver ahead of schedule. Amd's new Apu's are set to release soon based on the pile driver cores. Of coarse this is without delays. Given Amd's new CEO's speech on focus. Amd's plans to compete in the graphics,server, low power, and portable markets. He said something along the lines of trying to compete with intel is bogus.So Amd will focus on the markets they can win, due to their different development strategies.
Quote:


> Towards the middle of March and then begin production of APUs with TDP of 65 watts and will include four series: A10-5700-5500 A8, A6 and A4-5400-5300 . Models with a TDP of 100 watts , however, will be grouped in families A10 and A8-5800-5600 . Before then, in January, the Sunnyvale chipmaker will update the current line of Llano APU, introducing two models with unlocked multiplier (A8 and A6-3870K-3670K) and chip-3820 A8, A6 and A4-3620-3420.


this info is not confirmed, but Amd did release the K series apu's.

Question that remains to been seen is Will piledriver be more competitive than bulldozer. Clearly they made some improvements, and we will get a peek at these improvements when the new apu's are released.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah BD got a lot of bad reviews and it is so much harder to regain your reputation after its been dragged through the mud by the media. FX 81xx line isnt bad, its very solid, and aside from gaming it is trading blows with the more expensive 2600k, but they sure need some good cooling. If I had great cooling I would have gotten another 81xx for 4.9ghz 24/4 but decided to try something new, went with a 2500k. So officially now I have played with my 1100t at 4.2ghz, 8150 at 4.9ghz and now my 2500k at 4.8ghz. While gaming they all pretty much feel the same, the 2500k might "feel" quicker when turning quicky quickly but the fps doesnt show it much on bf3, which is a game that amd can do great since it will use every core. The only thing I can say that the 2500k does noticably faster is normal program opening and such, the heaven 2.5 benchmark on my SSd took 32seconds to open on the 1100t, on the 2500k it takes 17sec, but for some reason the peak fps is 5fps lower on the 2500k, but the average on the 2500k is 1-2fps higher.
> All im trying to say is that out of the 3 cpu's I have owned, they were all great. Intel fanboys have a chip on their shoulder too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol The 2500k is nice but its not really doing anything my 1100t couldnt do. But I did buy mine at $179 so it was worth it to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you dude, its why I sold my 8150 when I had it, I didnt want to have to spend so much more on cooling to keep it happy at 4.9ghz, i dont like to run an oc that I havent verified to be prime stable, and with the volts i needed for 4.9ghz shot me to 62c within 2-3mins on prime using my atec 920 modded for 2 radiators (120mm each). My 1100t was great at 4.2ghz paired with a gtx570 for gaming, i only wish I had a chance to sli my 570gtx while on amd to see how it did. Im not a huge fan of sli though and with the new gpu's being SOOOO powerfull, I dont think I will sli in 2012 either.


It probably would have been cheaper just to buy a rasa kit instead of modding that cooler, the pump is no where near powerful to move enough water through those rads.


----------



## Tweeky

*Announcement:*
Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio

*pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud


----------



## vedaire

yaaa my extra fan for my xigmatek aegir will be in tomorrow which means i can go push/pull and see what it does for temps then.

well I can officially say I'm happy somewhat still waiting on the fan. However, was messing around tonight and
got my bd upto 4ghz 200fsb/20 multi at 1.306vcore and my new 7970 at 1200mhz/1500mem w/ 1225mv.

cpu temps was at 38c card was 52c with fan at 85% 3dmark06 18510.

its not much compared to most but with no watercooling atm that about as far as I wanna push it.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

nice thread!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> *Announcement:*
> Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ~pio
> *pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud


I could've sworn I posted already once....









I was going to repost that myself today. I'll be taking applications till this weekend. So get them in guys.


----------



## DarkShooter

I know you guys have replied to this several times and will probably make a little mess in here but i need honest answers as im digging my own grave.
My current setup got f**** up, so i had to send my CIIIF mobo to RMA. Seeing as that will probably take over a month to solve. I want to know if going the Bulldozer way will be good. Basically im looking at a FX8150 for 245€ in a local store. I currently have no budget limit, but i kinda want to keep it low and at the same time making the CPU last more that just a couple years...

The rig is dedicated to gaming and 3D. I will be playing "crappy" games that nobody probably has ever heard about and some demanding mainstream ones just to kill time. I also run 3DS Max, Photoshop CS, and a gazillion browser tabs for quick browsing.
Will there be any real improvements over my 965BE clocked at 3.9, considering all the "problems" that BD had??


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I know you guys have replied to this several times and will probably make a little mess in here but i need honest answers as im digging my own grave.
> My current setup got f**** up, so i had to send my CIIIF mobo to RMA. Seeing as that will probably take over a month to solve. I want to know if going the Bulldozer way will be good. Basically im looking at a FX8150 for 245€ in a local store. I currently have no budget limit, but i kinda want to keep it low and at the same time making the CPU last more that just a couple years...
> 
> The rig is dedicated to gaming and 3D. I will be playing "crappy" games that nobody probably has ever heard about and some demanding mainstream ones just to kill time. I also run 3DS Max, Photoshop CS, and a gazillion browser tabs for quick browsing.
> Will there be any real improvements over my 965BE clocked at 3.9, considering all the "problems" that BD had??


Well the only real improvements would be in photoshop/3ds max, and internet tabs. Bulldozer can clock quite high, So if your at 3.9ghz now, a Bulldozer @ 4.6ghz will be a total system upgrade, ie will benchmark faster in all cases.

I went from a [email protected] to my [email protected] I noticed a healthy boost in performance. Windows is very snappy, (all bulldozers l3 goes into play). Gaming wise performance went up by a few %, nothing major though, most games i am still rather GPU limited with 6870 1gb crossfire.

Honestly your setup should last for awhile yet. Piledriver cores are not to far off, neither is Ivy Bridge.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys have replied to this several times and will probably make a little mess in here but i need honest answers as im digging my own grave.
> My current setup got f**** up, so i had to send my CIIIF mobo to RMA. Seeing as that will probably take over a month to solve. I want to know if going the Bulldozer way will be good. Basically im looking at a FX8150 for 245€ in a local store. I currently have no budget limit, but i kinda want to keep it low and at the same time making the CPU last more that just a couple years...
> The rig is dedicated to gaming and 3D. I will be playing "crappy" games that nobody probably has ever heard about and some demanding mainstream ones just to kill time. I also run 3DS Max, Photoshop CS, and a gazillion browser tabs for quick browsing.
> Will there be any real improvements over my 965BE clocked at 3.9, considering all the "problems" that BD had??
> 
> 
> 
> Well the only real improvements would be in photoshop/3ds max, and internet tabs. Bulldozer can clock quite high, So if your at 3.9ghz now, a Bulldozer @ 4.6ghz will be a total system upgrade, ie will benchmark faster in all cases.
> I went from a [email protected] to my [email protected] I noticed a healthy boost in performance. Windows is very snappy, (all bulldozers l3 goes into play). Gaming wise performance went up by a few %, nothing major though, most games i am still rather GPU limited with 6870 1gb crossfire.
> Honestly your setup should last for awhile yet. Piledriver cores are not to far off, neither is Ivy Bridge.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. GPU wise im kinda good for now.. The HD5850 handles it quite good and since im not gaming on 1080p res, (my screen only goes up to 1440x900), guess it should be enough.
Guess i will be a proud owner of a FX8150 within a month then. I will check into piledriver and see how tempting it is...


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

ok so i have this FX6100 , i got it overclocked to 4.3 at 1.42 volts is temps of 36c to 38c idle, this ok for this chip? under load it goes to 52-55c and under prime 95 it went to 73c. i just dont want to burn out this chip thanks for the replies


----------



## Cannon19932006

i'm not exactly sure about your particular chip, but 1.42v for 4.3ghz is kind of alot. I'm running mine at 4.5ghz @ 1.4v in the bios with llc enabled.

73c under prime 95 which is 100% load on all cores, is just too high. It should not be that high at that frequency and that voltage, with your listed cooler, are you sure it is seated correctly?

P.S. im using the hyper 212 evo and my temp in prime95 is 60c max. So something sounds off here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239220


----------



## mrinfinit3

Well his temps look good for the chip... and his overall stable clock speed at that voltage really depends on what he is running his ram at. It seems that the faster he runs his ram (either lower timings or higher clock speed) the more voltage the cpu will require to maintain stability.
Rite now (because I have been doing ALOT (almost 24/7) HD video trans-coding with a CPU biased program) I have my CPU clocked down to 4.5Ghz on all 8 cores @ 1.415vcore with my ram timings loosened to CAS 10 @ 2100Mhz and 1.575v (GSkill Sniper low voltage 1866 Cas 9)
If I were purely gaming as when I first dropped the chip in I would be running @ my standard 5Ghz (4.995) @ 1.475vcore and ram backed down to 1600 @ 8-9-8-24 and 1.5v...
So it all depends on the main usage of rig and how demanding the applications are on the CPU, he may require more or less voltage based on the usage at the time. LOL in fact I have 10 bios profiles stored (5 stored on the mobo and 5 more on a usb stick) JUST for that reason.

But yes... 73*C is WAAAAY too high; beef up your cooling before venturing any higher bro... Honestly; I get nervous at anything over 60*C though I know this chip can in fact handle it... I just don't feel comfortable at 60*C+ but that's me.

PS: Double check your thermal interface between the CPU and your N520... The N520 should be more than capable to cool this cpu.
But we do need more information on your overclocked bios settings....If you could list all of your voltage and freq. setting we could help you better. Take screen shots of your bios if possible


----------



## DevilDriver

Also to add to what mrinfinit3 said. All BD cpu's are not created equally. If he has a lower vid chip like I do he will require a higher vcore when overclocking than a higher vid chip.
EX: my 6100 is stock vid of 1.25, it takes 1.48 vcore under load 1.45vcore idle for my stable 4.7Ghz.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Is this for Real
> 
> *The B3 8170*
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showpost.php ... stcount=40
> 
> AMD FX â€" Series B3 revision is more than just a basic stepping:
> 
> I have direct knowledge of a possible B3 revision for the AMD FX line of CPUs. I cannot disclose performance projections at this time, but be assured AMDs processor division is working vigorously on a (B3) stepping revision with minor architectural tweaks. The base architecture will not be changed at this time.
> 
> See Other thoughts below.
> 
> Slower than the Phenom II X6 CPUs in a Clock for clock review(s). B3 revision coming to resolve this issue among a few more.
> 
> Other Thoughts: Within the B3 stepping revision, expect minor tweaks to the following:
> 
> 1) L1, L2 and L3 latencies
> 
> 2) Cache Thrashing Issues
> 
> 3) Modified Algorithms for Branch Prediction
> 
> 4) Healthy Bump in Processor Frequency
> 
> 5) Slight Frequency increase via NB Controller
> 
> 6) â€œTotal Intelligent Controlâ€ For example programs and applications should look at the module design approach and the ability for the processor to intelligently turn off and/or turn on specific cores that it believes is hindering performance for maximum performance. (May be for Socket FM2, not sure at this time).
> 
> 7) Power will be improved but not my much. We will have to wait for Socket FM2 or a future B4 revision for the AM3+ platform for better power efficiency especially when Over-clocked.
> 
> Based on what i can read here maybe the 8170 is another 3-5% better per core, and if you join the other 3-5% due to OS fixes, and ~9% clock, we are talking *about 15-20% better than the FX unpatched system or 10-15% better than with a patched one.*
> 
> No wonder AMD has no hurry with vishera, probably only way after 2H and going into most of 2013. Nevertheless i believe the 8170 is EOL of current line for "top", after it only vishera.
> mmarq
> K8 Athlon 64 (Venice) Expert Boarder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posts:* 1745
> *Joined:* Sat Jul 14, 2007 4:31 am


I really hope so!! I'd be so glad i waited a bit more


----------



## mrinfinit3

hwbot challenge








Bulldozer series CPUs only: ( just for fun )

Clicky


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys have replied to this several times and will probably make a little mess in here but i need honest answers as im digging my own grave.
> My current setup got f**** up, so i had to send my CIIIF mobo to RMA. Seeing as that will probably take over a month to solve. I want to know if going the Bulldozer way will be good. Basically im looking at a FX8150 for 245€ in a local store. I currently have no budget limit, but i kinda want to keep it low and at the same time making the CPU last more that just a couple years...
> The rig is dedicated to gaming and 3D. I will be playing "crappy" games that nobody probably has ever heard about and some demanding mainstream ones just to kill time. I also run 3DS Max, Photoshop CS, and a gazillion browser tabs for quick browsing.
> Will there be any real improvements over my 965BE clocked at 3.9, considering all the "problems" that BD had??
> 
> 
> 
> Well the only real improvements would be in photoshop/3ds max, and internet tabs. Bulldozer can clock quite high, So if your at 3.9ghz now, a Bulldozer @ 4.6ghz will be a total system upgrade, ie will benchmark faster in all cases.
> I went from a [email protected] to my [email protected] I noticed a healthy boost in performance. Windows is very snappy, (all bulldozers l3 goes into play). Gaming wise performance went up by a few %, nothing major though, most games i am still rather GPU limited with 6870 1gb crossfire.
> Honestly your setup should last for awhile yet. Piledriver cores are not to far off, neither is Ivy Bridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reply. GPU wise im kinda good for now.. The HD5850 handles it quite good and since im not gaming on 1080p res, (my screen only goes up to 1440x900), guess it should be enough.
> Guess i will be a proud owner of a FX8150 within a month then. I will check into piledriver and see how tempting it is...
Click to expand...

I think youd be wasting your money, denebs are good little cpus and it's a pretty nice fit with a 5850. I'd keep your money and save for a nice cheap 23inch monitor


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> i'm not exactly sure about your particular chip, but 1.42v for 4.3ghz is kind of alot. I'm running mine at 4.5ghz @ 1.4v in the bios with llc enabled.
> 73c under prime 95 which is 100% load on all cores, is just too high. It should not be that high at that frequency and that voltage, with your listed cooler, are you sure it is seated correctly?
> P.S. im using the hyper 212 evo and my temp in prime95 is 60c max. So something sounds off here.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239220


His cooler is garbage. I know, i own one. Sorry man, invest in a better cooler. N520 is terrible.


----------



## vedaire

Well I finally got the extra fan in from xigmatek for my aegir heat killer so lets see what I can do now with this thing.

1.31vcore 42c max at 4013mhz. fans never left the 20% area think I should go up more?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> 1.31vcore 42c max at 4013mhz. fans never left the 20% area think I should go up more?


you have around 18c full load left to go. So keep going, make sure your temps stay below 60c. You have quite a bit of room left.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> ok so i have this FX6100 , i got it overclocked to 4.3 at 1.42 volts is temps of 36c to 38c idle, this ok for this chip? under load it goes to 52-55c and under prime 95 it went to 73c. i just dont want to burn out this chip thanks for the replies


That's wayyyyyyy to much voltage for 4.3GHz. What are your settings? All the power saving features turned off?

I would also reccomend you get an upgraded cpu cooler. The CM 212 Evo is the best price/performance IMO

I'm at 1.42v at 4.7GHz


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> That's wayyyyyyy to much voltage for 4.3GHz. What are your settings? All the power saving features turned off?
> I would also reccomend you get an upgraded cpu cooler. The CM 212 Evo is the best price/performance IMO
> I'm at 1.42v at 4.7GHz


It really just depends on his chip my FX 8120 takes 1.45v to do 4.5ghz prime stable some chips are just better than others


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> It really just depends on his chip my FX 8120 takes 1.45v to do 4.5ghz prime stable some chips are just better than others


Is 1.45 your load voltage?


----------



## sorance2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> That's wayyyyyyy to much voltage for 4.3GHz. What are your settings? All the power saving features turned off?
> I would also reccomend you get an upgraded cpu cooler. The CM 212 Evo is the best price/performance IMO
> I'm at 1.42v at 4.7GHz


lets talk about your cpu settings advertisement on the site. there are two things: how much volts take a cpu to be stable
on stress and what is your cpu vid [the base cpu vid and your setted cpu v.core.
there are more alternatives: auto with [llc enabled], mixing offset with [llc enabled], manual with [llc enabled], or only offset [llc disabled],
or manual [llc disabled]. there are many false adevertisement via cpu-z where is showed great overclocking with a
small voltage
its false, its taken when the pc is not loaded, or slightly loaded. d'ont jump, it 's a mistake to think u will achieve that ''nice overclocking''. without llc enabled u cannot achieve that nice overclocking with that small voltage. so, or u get a small fixed voltage with llc enabled [where there is an option the greatest level of llc] or u set a bigger voltage manual, or offset to vid until you will achieve a stable overclocking.

now, mine: fx8120 4320 mhz vcore auto in bios with llc enabled and 1.25 vid in PhenomMsrTweaker. in stress, with occt,
the max voltage i saw is 1.42. in normally circumstances: 1.34-1.36 [cpu loaded 15-30 %]. under stress my core temp
jumps up to 56-58 degrees.
My advice: the worst scenario for overclocking is when u try to set a bigger vcore for stable instead a smaller vcore with llc enabled [the best choice]. you will get alltime big temps in the worst scenario. in the second, the good scenario, the temps jumps, more, only under bigger cpu load, under slight load the vcore will stay closer the vcore setted manually.


----------



## DevilDriver

Mine takes 1.48volts for 4.7Ghz stable under load. 1.45 vcore idle. not all BD chips will require lower voltages.
it depends on the stock vid as to what load vcore you will have to use and how far you will be able to push the cpu.

These cpu's DO NOT have a one size fits all set vid from the factory. they vary alot of one cpu to the other. Not every one is going to get the same oc with the same voltages.
As long as you keep below the max core temp under synthetic load and dont go over 1.55 vcore you are perfectly safe.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorance2000*
> 
> lets talk about your cpu settings advertisement on the site. there are two things: how much volts take a cpu to be stable
> on stress and what is your cpu vid [the base cpu vid and your setted cpu v.core.
> there are more alternatives: auto with [llc enabled], mixing offset with [llc enabled], manual with [llc enabled], or only offset [llc disabled],
> or manual [llc disabled]. there are many false adevertisement via cpu-z where is showed great overclocking with a
> small voltage
> its false, its taken when the pc is not loaded, or slightly loaded. d'ont jump, it 's a mistake to think u will achieve that ''nice overclocking''. without llc enabled u cannot achieve that nice overclocking with that small voltage. so, or u get a small fixed voltage with llc enabled [where there is an option the greatest level of llc] or u set a bigger voltage manual, or offset to vid until you will achieve a stable overclocking.
> now, mine: fx8120 4320 mhz vcore auto in bios with llc enabled and 1.25 vid in PhenomMsrTweaker. in stress, with occt,
> the max voltage i saw is 1.42. in normally circumstances: 1.34-1.36 [cpu loaded 15-30 %]. under stress my core temp
> jumps up to 56-58 degrees.
> My advice: the worst scenario for overclocking is when u try to set a bigger vcore for stable instead a smaller vcore with llc enabled [the best choice]. you will get alltime big temps in the worst scenario. in the second, the good scenario, the temps jumps, more, only under bigger cpu load, under slight load the vcore will stay closer the vcore setted manually.


You actually still use PhenomMsrTweaker? In my opinion, if you have to alter clock settings/speeds "AFTER" windows loads your not stable at all.


----------



## sorance2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Mine takes 1.48volts for 4.7Ghz stable under load. 1.45 vcore idle. not all BD chips will require lower voltages.
> it depends on the stock vid as to what load vcore you will have to use and how far you will be able to push the cpu.
> These cpu's DO NOT have a one size fits all set vid from the factory. they vary alot of one cpu to the other. Not every one is going to get the same oc with the same voltages.
> As long as you keep below the max core temp under synthetic load and dont go over 1.55 vcore you are perfectly safe.


As i said , you have taken the worst scenario, too much voltage for idle. You are happy with with your overclocking up to 4,7 ghz with only 1.48 vcore.
My advice, again: try to set the smaller stable v.core that permittes u to boot, and put llc enabled with the max setting [extreme in your bios or only enabled if u haven 't other options].
In idle or slight load u will achieve smaller voltage. I guess u can boot with almost: 1.325-1.400.vcore.
Good luck.!


----------



## sorance2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> You actually still use PhenomMsrTweaker? In my opinion, if you have to alter clock settings/speeds "AFTER" windows loads your not stable at all.


i assure you. PhenomMsrTwaker works very well with my fx 8120. i setted my cpu vcore on auto and llc enabled. its very stable.
i stressed the cpu with occt linpack. i use it for cool and quiet becaudse the amd c&q gives me headaches and whines and instability.
i love c&q. i cant imagine a pc without it. its a waste of power and usage without it.
i know the program dont use all p-states of the fx, but work very well with all those it have given, and u can achieve stable overclocking with smaller voltage.
mine is auto in bios with 1.25 vcore on max p-state , the p2 [the p0 and p1 are for turbo that doesnt work].aida shows the vcore as cpu vid.


----------



## sorance2000

and: the p2 must to be the same as ratio setted in bios. its not allowed to set it on auto.
for voltage there are 2 options: vcore manually setted with llc enabled, [ in PhenomMsrTweaker set the same v.core at p2 state] or vcore on auto with llc enabled [in PMT u must to
play with the p2 voltage until u can achieve a stable overclocking. p3 is in the middle and p4 is the smallest p-state [ i' ve got 5 ratio with 0.750 v-core]. for c&q u set the program 'balanced'.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorance2000*
> 
> lets talk about your cpu settings advertisement on the site. there are two things: how much volts take a cpu to be stable
> on stress and what is your cpu vid [the base cpu vid and your setted cpu v.core.


That is my load voltage on prime95.

I was just using the comparison to show that there is probably something not optimized in his settings. He has a good mobo, that has a pretty decent bios so IMHO he should be able to either go faster or with a lower voltage. BD is fun to OC because there's so many little things to tinker with, but it can also make it hard to pinpoint whats holding it back/causing issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> ok so i have this FX6100 , i got it overclocked to 4.3 at 1.42 volts is temps of 36c to 38c idle, this ok for this chip? under load it goes to 52-55c and under prime 95 it went to 73c. i just dont want to burn out this chip thanks for the replies


I just noticed your air cooler & case in your sig rig. I thought you were on stock cooling. 73 seems a little high too for that voltage, especially with your case/cooler. Maybe try applying tim and reseating it?


----------



## axipher

I also run about 1.4375 V for 4.4 GHz stable, I have LLC set to 50% on my board which gives 0 vdroop. So my CPU is at 1.4375 regardless of load. I still manage to idle down to 25 CPU temp and Load of about 52. 1.48 V gets me stable at about 4.6 GHz with the odd SUMOUT error.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sorance2000*
> 
> As i said , you have taken the worst scenario, too much voltage for idle. You are happy with with your overclocking up to 4,7 ghz with only 1.48 vcore.
> My advice, again: try to set the smaller stable v.core that permittes u to boot, and put llc enabled with the max setting [extreme in your bios or only enabled if u haven 't other options].
> In idle or slight load u will achieve smaller voltage. I guess u can boot with almost: 1.325-1.400.vcore.
> Good luck.!


that is actually what I have done, which brings us back to one size does not fit all with BD, its going to be dependant on your cpu as to what you will need to be stable at what oc.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> I think youd be wasting your money, denebs are good little cpus and it's a pretty nice fit with a 5850. I'd keep your money and save for a nice cheap 23inch monitor


So i should wait for Asus to see what they will do with my motherboard? Im kinda new to RMA thingy and i doubt there are any new CIIIF boards in stock with them since there are already 2 newer versions...


----------



## AMD4ME

Vedaire-

A full load temp of 42C is good. Crank up the speed.


----------



## dstoler

I certainly agree that all FX chips are different and its difficult to give someone step by step directions on how to overclock their particular cpu. I also. Think that motherboards are a big part of that as well. Axipher(sorry put cypher lol) has the same fatal1ty board as me and we both use 50% LLC but his has 0 vdroop under load and on mine at same LLC settings droops from 1.47 to 1.41volts (which is good for my overclock actually)

Sent 4rm my Phone, excuse the grammar...


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> So i should wait for Asus to see what they will do with my motherboard? Im kinda new to RMA thingy and i doubt there are any new CIIIF boards in stock with them since there are already 2 newer versions...


you will most likely get another Crosshair 3 Formula back i sent mine in for rma a while back before i sold it and got a brand new one back dont be so sure they dont have it ive even rma my AM2+ M3N78 pro earlier this year and got one back

I also agree with darkshooter there is no one size fits all voltage and OC setting for fx chips voltages are honestly all over the place ive seen guys run 4.6 at 1.41v and 4.8 at 1.45 on fx 8120s and fx 8150s but then people like me need that much voltage for 1.45 it really just depends on the board and chip

also quick note is anyone else impressed with the memory clocking on the fx chips?? ive managed ddr3 2300+ and 2260 at 9-11-9-28 at 1.65v on my 8gb ripjaws kit


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I certainly agree that all FX chips are different and its difficult to give someone step by step directions on how to overclock their particular cpu. I also. Think that motherboards are a big part of that as well. Axipher(sorry put cypher lol) has the same fatal1ty board as me and we both use 50% LLC but his has 0 vdroop under load and on mine at same LLC settings droops from 1.47 to 1.41volts (which is good for my overclock actually)
> 
> Sent 4rm my Phone, excuse the grammar...


Ya, I can't figure out why you're getting vdroop and I'm not.

From Idle to load, CoreTemp reports the exact voltage I set in BIOS, as well as HWMonitor, and CPU-z always show my voltage about 0.15 V lower, but consistent.

I still have yet to take my DMM to the board and measure the exact voltage, but seeing as HWMonitor and CoreTemp are remaining within 0.05 V from idle to load, I'm not expecting a change. Out of curiosity, where are you getting your VDroop measurements from?


----------



## Tweeky

*Announcement:*
Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio

*pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> also quick note is anyone else impressed with the memory clocking on the fx chips?? ive managed ddr3 2300+ and 2260 at 9-11-9-28 at 1.65v on my 8gb ripjaws kit


I am not terribly impressed no. I've managed ddr3 2100+ with my mushkin blackline ddr3 2000 8gb kit. I am currently at 2000mhz 1t 9-10-9-27. Which is their spec speed, but i did manage 1t timings.
I haven't really pushed the memory to its highest mhz possible, I prefer to keep the timings nice and tight. While yes it is much faster than i could get my thuban to do, its overall impact on system performance is pretty small.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> also quick note is anyone else impressed with the memory clocking on the fx chips?? ive managed ddr3 2300+ and 2260 at 9-11-9-28 at 1.65v on my 8gb ripjaws kit
> 
> 
> 
> I am not terribly impressed no. I've managed ddr3 2100+ with my mushkin blackline ddr3 2000 8gb kit. I am currently at 2000mhz 1t 9-10-9-27. Which is their spec speed, but i did manage 1t timings.
> I haven't really pushed the memory to its highest mhz possible, I prefer to keep the timings nice and tight. While yes it is much faster than i could get my thuban to do, its overall impact on system performance is pretty small.
Click to expand...

did you try lowering your overclock at all?? i had issues with high memory clocks being stable with over a 4ghz overclock. What voltage did you run those sticks should handle 1.67 v pretty easly just keep a fan on them

it also has something to do with the board the sabertooth board im running on clocks memory really well plus ive got a really nice set of memory


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

im using the ultra chilltec black cooler and i reapplied the grease and it goes down to 71 i think this cooler is fail... gonna switch back to my n50


----------



## dstoler

Axipher: I am getting my voltage readings through cpuz and openhardware monitor. They all report the same pretty much. I used a phenom II X4 in my fatal1ty board for months and never had a vdroop at all come to think of it. Does this mean that it is dependent on the chip itself? Is that leakage? At 25% LLC, I get basically no vdroop or vspike. So with the 50% setting, I have vcore set a little higher then needed because it drops down to right where I need it for stability and lowest temps possible. Oh btw I am at 4.5ghz now but not "prime" stable. I am using real world loads. When I want to test my system I play 2 1080p videos at once and run 2 instances of cinebench at once while cpuz and hardware monitor are running. I have zero issues when doing this but prime blend freezes instantly on me. The Intel ASRock owners (x79) have issues with stress tests on their systems and I wonder if it could be related? Probably not but if my cpu and system can run all of those things at once without a hiccup that's good enough for me. Not tellin people that they should follow this way of doing things but I'm willing to take the risk. I have started playing saints row III and my wife is now picked up on skyrim and the extra 300mhz overclock on my 8120 has helped tons with gameplay efficiency. I only have one Sapphire hd6850 overclocked to 925/1123 with 1.18volts and both games are playing awesome and very smooth.

Sent 4rm my Phone, excuse the grammar...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Axipher: I am getting my voltage readings through cpuz and openhardware monitor. They all report the same pretty much. I used a phenom II X4 in my fatal1ty board for months and never had a vdroop at all come to think of it. Does this mean that it is dependent on the chip itself? Is that leakage? At 25% LLC, I get basically no vdroop or vspike. So with the 50% setting, I have vcore set a little higher then needed because it drops down to right where I need it for stability and lowest temps possible. Oh btw I am at 4.5ghz now but not "prime" stable. I am using real world loads. When I want to test my system I play 2 1080p videos at once and run 2 instances of cinebench at once while cpuz and hardware monitor are running. I have zero issues when doing this but prime blend freezes instantly on me. The Intel ASRock owners (x79) have issues with stress tests on their systems and I wonder if it could be related? Probably not but if my cpu and system can run all of those things at once without a hiccup that's good enough for me. Not tellin people that they should follow this way of doing things but I'm willing to take the risk. I have started playing saints row III and my wife is now picked up on skyrim and the extra 300mhz overclock on my 8120 has helped tons with gameplay efficiency. I only have one Sapphire hd6850 overclocked to 925/1123 with 1.18volts and both games are playing awesome and very smooth.
> 
> Sent 4rm my Phone, excuse the grammar...


Well I know for a fact that Vdroop in any electronic device is always a combination of the power source, power conditioning, power distribution, switching, and the end device, so it would only make sense that the chip itself will most definitely have something to do with the amount of VDroop. I'm just curious how much of an affect the chip has on final VDroop. My my main rig wasn't housing my 6870 that is used for Team Competition folding, I would gladly test the direct VDroop on the board itself with a DMM at each setting.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

No problem at all around here:










Despite the poor bios and weak vrm that get's really hot, *** they did it pretty instead of efficient?


----------



## sorance2000

i understand the fx cpus are diferent, but 1.43 v for idle!, its too much for a cpu that does nothing! even at 4.8 ghz.


----------



## vedaire

well after havving some issues getting my fx-8150 over 4ghz. I decided to go back to the old school way of doing things.
Basically cranking vcore up as high as seems feasible and dropping the multiplier as low as possible. Basically like
takking a sticking door and putting all your force behind it to slam it shut over and over till it loosens up. We will see if this
doesnt help out this 8150.

4.31vcore running at 2000mhz on th processor running prime95 in-place large ffts for max heat and power consumption hopefully this will
do like it should at least it worked in old cpus.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Hey everyone! I'm an oldcompgeek and would like to join y'alls forum. I finished my build on Tuesday evening and my rig is listed on my page, but I need some guidance on how to post benchmarks on my rig's page. Fatality 990fx,fx-8120,8 gig ripjaws-x 1600,sapphire radeon 6870,..... Any comments or suggestions are very welcome!


----------



## Kolovrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldcompgeek*
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm an oldcompgeek and would like to join y'alls forum. I finished my build on Tuesday evening and my rig is listed on my page, but I need some guidance on how to post benchmarks on my rig's page. Fatality 990fx,fx-8120,8 gig ripjaws-x 1600,sapphire radeon 6870,..... Any comments or suggestions are very welcome!


Welcome "oldcompgeek"
I think you would be interesting to visit this Tread to, it's about overclocking FX8120 with Fatality 990FX board


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> you will most likely get another Crosshair 3 Formula back i sent mine in for rma a while back before i sold it and got a brand new one back dont be so sure they dont have it ive even rma my AM2+ M3N78 pro earlier this year and got one back


Did you have to pay anything? they asked me 25€ to send the board


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*
> 
> Did you have to pay anything? they asked me 25€ to send the board


if it is under warranty you should only have to cover the shipping to them


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomclapton*
> 
> Should my fx6100 bottleneck 2x 6870's? In BF3 my gpu usage is 40-60% on each card and 80-90% cpu usage with 45-100fps on high settings. The 6100 is at 4GHz multi only. just wondering if this sounds normal to anyone.


That sounds odd as I only have a single 6870 in my FX6100 (3.8ghz) and Battlefield 3 runs at a constant 60fps for me (mixture of high and ultra, 2xAA, vsync on), smooth as butter,
My CPU use for Battlefield 3 never exceeds 55%, Maybe you have an issue with crossfire?


----------



## L0GIC

Hey lads and ladies, I am here to report that I no longer own my FX-6100 I have moved it on to a customer's build. I still have my FX-8120 but that has been retired too after i ran benches and found it to be rather underwhelming for what I like to do. So I have returned to the Intel camp with a 2700k to make sure I get perfomance. Bulldozer was dissapointing, will keep my mobo and be back for piledriver! Come on AMD!


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0GIC*
> 
> Hey lads and ladies, I am here to report that I no longer own my FX-6100 I have moved it on to a customer's build. I still have my FX-8120 but that has been retired too after i ran benches and found it to be rather underwhelming for what I like to do. So I have returned to the Intel camp with a 2700k to make sure I get perfomance. Bulldozer was dissapointing, will keep my mobo and be back for piledriver! Come on AMD!


This is what I don't get, apart from benchmarks (which just seems to be a "mines better than yours" group) when are you seriously going to notice ANY difference between the FX 6100/8120/8150 and an i5/i7 in everyday apps and games? I certainly can't tell ANY difference between my fx6100 and my brothers i5 2500k, both have a 6870, 8gb ram etc.

If rendering a webpage 0.1 seconds quicker or unzipping a file 0.3 seconds quicker is so important then that's great! for the rest of us the FX series cpu's are more than enough!









When it comes to games your GPU will bottleneck way before the cpu will on pretty much any quad core processor upwards.


----------



## Agent Wash

Add me







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2242006


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FK1983*
> 
> This is what I don't get, apart from benchmarks (which just seems to be a "mines better than yours" group) when are you seriously going to notice ANY difference between the FX 6100/8120/8150 and an i5/i7 in everyday apps and games? I certainly can't tell ANY difference between my fx6100 and my brothers i5 2500k, both have a 6870, 8gb ram etc.
> If rendering a webpage 0.1 seconds quicker or unzipping a file 0.3 seconds quicker is so important then that's great! for the rest of us the FX series cpu's are more than enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to games your GPU will bottleneck way before the cpu will on pretty much any quad core processor upwards.


You are absolutely correct but for some folks all that matters is benchmarks not actual PC performance. It's all about perception and not reality as this blind test link below proves. For some folks it's about bragging.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1204943/fud-amd-pulls-blind-test-at-recent-show


----------



## L0GIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FK1983*
> 
> This is what I don't get, apart from benchmarks (which just seems to be a "mines better than yours" group) when are you seriously going to notice ANY difference between the FX 6100/8120/8150 and an i5/i7 in everyday apps and games? I certainly can't tell ANY difference between my fx6100 and my brothers i5 2500k, both have a 6870, 8gb ram etc.
> If rendering a webpage 0.1 seconds quicker or unzipping a file 0.3 seconds quicker is so important then that's great! for the rest of us the FX series cpu's are more than enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to games your GPU will bottleneck way before the cpu will on pretty much any quad core processor upwards.


It's not that i'm saying that 'mine is better than yours'. For the same price point Intel (215.00AUD) and the AMD (225.00AUD) you'd be mistaken to think it was a decent chip. The price doesn't justify the performance. Make the 8120 180.00AUD then we are talking.

I could feel a difference personally between the 2500k and the 8120 but that could be down to anything, drivers etc. Though all I changed was the MB, CPU and GPU.

But I am a number's person and numbers don't lie.


----------



## dstoler

Give me a freaking break. Sure glad u satisfied your epeen with a corrupt corporation. I'm perfectly happy with my 8120 and it blows through the few games I play with zero issues. I could care less about those biased one sided benchmarks built for inhell processors. I think AMD is doing a great job and it is only gonna get better. There is no way in hell I would buy anything from that company. Matter of fact I turned my pentium 4 that was given to me into a bulldozer dual core via remote desktop into a virtual machine. My kids are remoted in to my 8120 with 2 cores and my wifes old athalon is remoted into 2 cores and my main rig with the actual physical cpu has 2 cores left and 8gb of ram and it still plays thru games like butter while they are watching shows and cartoons all at the same time. Now that's what I'm talking about. AMD FTW boiiiiii

Sent 4rm my Phone, excuse the grammar...


----------



## L0GIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Give me a freaking break. Sure glad u satisfied your epeen with a corrupt corporation. I'm perfectly happy with my 8120 and it blows through the few games I play with zero issues. I could care less about those biased one sided benchmarks built for inhell processors. I think AMD is doing a great job and it is only gonna get better. There is no way in hell I would buy anything from that company. Matter of fact I turned my pentium 4 that was given to me into a bulldozer dual core via remote desktop into a virtual machine. My kids are remoted in to my 8120 with 2 cores and my wifes old athalon is remoted into 2 cores and my main rig with the actual physical cpu has 2 cores left and 8gb of ram and it still plays thru games like butter while they are watching shows and cartoons all at the same time. Now that's what I'm talking about. AMD FTW boiiiiii
> Sent 4rm my Phone, excuse the grammar...


I've kept my Asrock Fatality 990fx for piledriver, so im not an Intel fan boy or anything. Im waiting for AMD to bring out a better chip to compete. It's just that AMD doesn't have one right now to fit my wants.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Give me a freaking break. Sure glad u satisfied your epeen with a corrupt corporation. I'm perfectly happy with my 8120 and it blows through the few games I play with zero issues. I could care less about those biased one sided benchmarks built for inhell processors. I think AMD is doing a great job and it is only gonna get better. There is no way in hell I would buy anything from that company. Matter of fact I turned my pentium 4 that was given to me into a bulldozer dual core via remote desktop into a virtual machine. My kids are remoted in to my 8120 with 2 cores and my wifes old athalon is remoted into 2 cores and my main rig with the actual physical cpu has 2 cores left and 8gb of ram and it still plays thru games like butter while they are watching shows and cartoons all at the same time. Now that's what I'm talking about. AMD FTW boiiiiii


The biggest advantage Amd has is their support for Iommu in their regular FX processors. With Intel you must go Xeon, which is well more expensive. Makes the desktop variants of the FX usable for budget servers.
Quote:


> I could feel a difference personally between the 2500k and the 8120 but that could be down to anything, drivers etc. Though all I changed was the MB, CPU and GPU.


that's quite a lot of change. Either way you clearly are a benchmark queen, and when your eyes peek at those numbers you perception is changed instantly. Either way to poke some more fun at this statement yes i can physically feel the difference between the amd fx cpu and the intel sandy bridge cpu. They have a different socket and different number of pins and what not, so yes my hands are quite good at telling them apart.

performance wise, they trade blows depending on what application you use, generally in favor of Intel. Application use goes to Amd, offering a wider support of uses (ie iommu) etc. Power consumption goes to Intel.

So yes when you look at the benchmarks, usually the FX is slower than the Intel solution, however it does offer some advantages and it doesn't always loose the performance battle. @logic please the forum title, if your running a intel rig why are you posting in the AMD FX owners club thread?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The biggest advantage Amd has is their support for Iommu in their regular FX processors. With Intel you must go Xeon, which is well more expensive. Makes the desktop variants of the FX usable for budget servers.


Technically speaking regular non-K SB CPU has VT-d enabled. Why Intel remove VT-d for K-series CPU remains a mystery (doubt it is due to overclock, look at 3930K @ C2 stepping).

Best priced Xeon CPU is Xeon E3-1230/1235, much cheaper than i7-2600.


----------



## axipher

I forgot about VT-d support. Guess I've just been used to having it on AMD's lol.


----------



## rrohbeck

Don't forget ECC memory. That was the other reason why I went with Bulldozer. It's basically a poor man's Opteron. Intel on the other hand is afraid of cutting into their Xeon business so they "differentiate" all the time. No thanks.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Don't forget ECC memory. That was the other reason why I went with Bulldozer. It's basically a poor man's Opteron. Intel on the other hand is afraid of cutting into their Xeon business so they "differentiate" all the time. No thanks.


Your PC setup sparked my interest. What is your PC need?


----------



## L0GIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @logic please the forum title, if your running a intel rig why are you posting in the AMD FX owners club thread?
Click to expand...

I own a FX-8120









SNC00393[1].jpg 1469k .jpg file


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Your PC setup sparked my interest. What is your PC need?


Software dev, large compilations, multiple VMs.


----------



## DarkShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> if it is under warranty you should only have to cover the shipping to them


Yea... Figured. Thanks for the input =)


----------



## Rob Himself 11

I'm experiencing issues with overclocking my FX-6100 past 4.4 ghz

My voltage and multiplier are constantly fluctuating according to CPU-Z. I have v-core set at 1.46 v for 4.4ghz, but it drops as low as 1.108. Also the multiplier will drop anwhere as low as 7.0x. I've turned off C1e, turbo, and cool and quiet. I see no option to increase LLC. I'm currently running bios version F4 for my gigabyte 990fxa-ud3...do I need to update to F5 or F6 to obtain some stability with the multiplier and voltage, or am I missing something. My system is prime 95 stable at the settings I've described above..but I know something isn't right with the fluctuations...

Also, my cpu requires 1.5v to hit 4.5 ghz...this seems like a significant jump from 4.4ghz. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AMD4ME

^^^^ Gigabyte and the other mobo makers are still sorting BIOS for the FX CPUs. It sounds like you definitely need the later BIOS. Depending on which mobo *Rev*. you have there are three different BIOS for the GA-990FXA-UD3. Make sure to use the proper BIOS for your mobo *Rev*.


----------



## Tweeky

*Announcement:*
Turns out that the ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula club happens to need a new owner. Tweeky has asked me (*pioneerisloud*) to find a replacement as he would like to retire from this club. If anybody would like to take ownership of this club, and keep it updated daily, please shoot me (*pioneerisloud*) a PM with the title "Crosshair V Application", and tell me why we should pick you as the replacement.

Thanks,
~pio

*pioneerisloud *http://www.overclock.net/u/41518/pioneerisloud

Not much time left


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob Himself 11*
> 
> I'm experiencing issues with overclocking my FX-6100 past 4.4 ghz
> My voltage and multiplier are constantly fluctuating according to CPU-Z. I have v-core set at 1.46 v for 4.4ghz, but it drops as low as 1.108. Also the multiplier will drop anwhere as low as 7.0x. I've turned off C1e, turbo, and cool and quiet. I see no option to increase LLC. I'm currently running bios version F4 for my gigabyte 990fxa-ud3...do I need to update to F5 or F6 to obtain some stability with the multiplier and voltage, or am I missing something. My system is prime 95 stable at the settings I've described above..but I know something isn't right with the fluctuations...
> Also, my cpu requires 1.5v to hit 4.5 ghz...this seems like a significant jump from 4.4ghz. Any help would be appreciated.


I can get my fx6100 to 4.7ghz with vcore just under 1.5 but my cooling is nowhere near good enough to keep the heat down otherwise I would try higher, when I get a better heatsink and cooler i'll be keeping at around 4.6ghz instead of the 3.8ghz I have it at now (due to cooling),

Your issue sounds like vdroop, a bios update may fix it, I have the Asus M5A97 Pro and have no vdroop at all, it does have loads of tweaking options though so could be why, I have my LLC set to high along with a few other options, it's a fantastic motherboard for the money.


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> also quick note is anyone else impressed with the memory clocking on the fx chips?? ive managed ddr3 2300+ and 2260 at 9-11-9-28 at 1.65v on my 8gb ripjaws kit
> 
> 
> 
> I am not terribly impressed no. I've managed ddr3 2100+ with my mushkin blackline ddr3 2000 8gb kit. I am currently at 2000mhz 1t 9-10-9-27. Which is their spec speed, but i did manage 1t timings.
> I haven't really pushed the memory to its highest mhz possible, I prefer to keep the timings nice and tight. While yes it is much faster than i could get my thuban to do, its overall impact on system performance is pretty small.
Click to expand...

How have you managed to get such better results?
See mine below, what do I need to adjust to get mine more on par with yours specially the read speed as yours is double the speed of mine!?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FK1983*
> 
> How have you managed to get such better results?
> See mine below, what do I need to adjust to get mine more on par with yours specially the read speed as yours is double the speed of mine!?


hmm what all have you tried to do? To find my max stable memory clock i dropped the clock on the cpu multiplier down to 3.5ghz setting and then started to adjust the FSB untill i got unstable.and then either added voltage or changed one of the timings

what memory and motherboard are you running ?? 1600mhz sticks are not bad but most wont reach over 2000+mhz speeds without rediclously high timings.

Try lowering your timings instead of raising the speed try running ddr3 1600 cl7-8 or 1800 cl 9

I had my Gskill running ddr3 2000 8-9-8-28-1t the other day it really takes some patience when it comes to playing with memory


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> hmm what all have you tried to do? To find my max stable memory clock i dropped the clock on the cpu multiplier down to 3.5ghz setting and then started to adjust the FSB untill i got unstable.and then either added voltage or changed one of the timings
> *what memory and motherboard are you running ??* 1600mhz sticks are not bad but most wont reach over 2000+mhz speeds without rediclously high timings.
> Try lowering your timings instead of raising the speed try running ddr3 1600 cl7-8 or 1800 cl 9
> I had my Gskill running ddr3 2000 8-9-8-28-1t the other day it really takes some patience when it comes to playing with memory


I'm using an Asus M5A97 Pro, FX6100, 8gb Corsair 1600 DDR 3 Vengeance, I can't get my ram over 1866mhz but even then the speed is way below the results ebduncan posted with his!?


----------



## ebduncan

hmmms your speed isn't that far off. Considering your at a slower clock rate and looser timings.

I was running ddr3 2006mhz with 9-10-9-27 1t timings in dual channel, unganged. 2600mhz northbridge, 2600mhz hyper transport. in that benchmark. memory voltage 1.65

the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 really has a ton of memory settings, I can tweak for days in the bios.

to score like mine, you will need ddr3 2000+ speeds, and timings like what i have set. Takes some quality ram to reach these speeds. I have nothing but good things to say about corsair, but their ddr3 1600 doesn't clock to well, of course they offer higher speeds as well.


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> hmmms your speed isn't that far off. Considering your at a slower clock rate and looser timings.
> I was running ddr3 2006mhz with 9-10-9-27 1t timings in dual channel, unganged. 2600mhz northbridge, 2600mhz hyper transport. in that benchmark. memory voltage 1.65
> the gigabyte 990fxa ud3 really has a ton of memory settings, I can tweak for days in the bios.
> to score like mine, you will need ddr3 2000+ speeds, and timings like what i have set. Takes some quality ram to reach these speeds. I have nothing but good things to say about corsair, but their ddr3 1600 doesn't clock to well, of course they offer higher speeds as well.


Ok thanks!
I also have loooooads of settings for memory but no idea what half of them do lol!

Also, should I be using 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 or 8-9-8-24, or 1866mhz 10-11-10-30 or something else? those are the best timings i seem to be able to get, not sure if that's good or bad and which speed/timing i should stay with?


----------



## Tweeky

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?4045-Crosshair-V-memory-stability-Data-Base

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3468-Crosshair-V-Formula-Easy-Memory-Setup-Guide

This info can be used on your board too


----------



## furyn9

I'm in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2244843


----------



## Rob Himself 11

My MB is Rev 1.0. I went ahead and flahsed the bios up to F5 today. This added the C6 option, which I subsequently disabled...however I'm still getting the same vcore and multipler fluctuations.

Perhaps this is a total noob question, but is it normal when my computer is at idle to have the multipler drop to 7.0? I realize when non-cpu intensive activities are being performed that the cpu doesn't need to be operating full bore, but this still seems a bit low??

For the most part I am extremely happy with the CPU and MB. My benchmarks have performed well and games like BF3 run very smooth on ultra. But I'd like a better understanding of what is considered "normal" in terms of performance behavior.

Any additonal information would be much appreciated.


----------



## phillyd

I am wanting to buy a bulldozer chip, anyone interested in selling?? if so pm me


----------



## bmgjet

I want to know how you got your score so good as well.
Here is mine.










Dont know if its a bios glitch or a glitch in the program but it doesnt pick my timings and NB speed up correctly, Neither does CPU-Z but every things else does.

2ghz sector 5 ram.
9,11,27,50,2T
2500mhz NB.

Guess ill have to play with the timings more since its just running factory set ones since it was messing with my overclock when I was on 5ghz.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> Dont know if its a bios glitch or a glitch in the program but it doesnt pick my timings and NB speed up correctly, Neither does CPU-Z but every things else does


You need to update MaxxMEM to 1.98 to get it right.

Probably the same with CPUz, what version do you run for CPUz? 1.59 is the latest.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> My MB is Rev 1.0. I went ahead and flahsed the bios up to F5 today. This added the C6 option, which I subsequently disabled...however I'm still getting the same vcore and multipler fluctuations.
> 
> Perhaps this is a total noob question, but is it normal when my computer is at idle to have the multipler drop to 7.0? I realize when non-cpu intensive activities are being performed that the cpu doesn't need to be operating full bore, but this still seems a bit low??
> 
> For the most part I am extremely happy with the CPU and MB. My benchmarks have performed well and games like BF3 run very smooth on ultra. But I'd like a better understanding of what is considered "normal" in terms of performance behavior.
> 
> Any additonal information would be much appreciated.


wow, just wow, i will say it another time WOW! go to the nearest search engine type in cpu throttling. In your case, your processor is using COOL and QUIET. THIS IS NORMAL!!!! it is a power saving feature, and should never be turned off unless it is causing some sort of problem.

with the FX processors, Windows also manages clock speeds. Open up the AMD Vision control center, and go to Power, then Cpu power. You will see a green slider, between 0 and 100%. If you don't want your cpu to drop its clock speed, when not being used (again a power saving feature). You can also disable cool and quiet in the bios, but this is not suggested.
Quote:


> I want to know how you got your score so good as well.
> Here is mine.


I dunno what to tell you. Running the latest version of maxmem. Memory timings at 9-10-9-27 1t DDR3 2000mhz. Dual channel, unganged. Nb 2.6ghz, HT 2.6ghz, Cpu 4.6ghz @ time of bench. If your able to set your timings like i have with the speed you should score similarly. If you cannot set those timings, do not worry, either means your processors IMC or ram is not up to the task of doing so. Try for ddr3 1866 and set tight timings, Then set DDR3 1600 and tighten the timings more, benchmark both settings, and go with the faster of the two. @ ddr 1866 i would shoot for 8-8-8-20 1t, at 1600 shoot for 7-7-7-20-1t. All memory reacts differently to different speeds/timing.


----------



## almstsobur

5.0Ghz 24/7 stable, prime, y-cruncher, gaming etc. I think i'm done for now, happy with the performance and stability. Temps are good also.


----------



## exodusjkd

Just joined the forum today to educate further on my new build.

Sent reflex the pm about making the list.

This is my first build (that I ever went to a store and bought all of the parts for):

Cooler Master HAF 922
OCZ ModXStream 700W Modular PSU
AMD FX 8120 Black Edition CPU
ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Motherboard
eVGA Nvidia GeForce 460 GTX GPU
8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Kingston HyperX RAM
Western Digital Caviar Black 7200RPM 500GB; 32MB Cache SATA II 3.0/Gbps HDD

Really looking forward to learning some BIOS configuration type stuff for this setup here (obviously not in this thread specifically, bout to jump over to some mobo threads). Just had a setup where I had to configure virtually nothing (Phenom1 X4 9750, M2N-SLI Deluxe and 8GB of DDR2 800, same GPU), so I'm looking forward to tweaking this one out properly.

Here's the creds: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246431


----------



## ML241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodusjkd*
> 
> Just joined the forum today to educate further on my new build.
> Sent reflex the pm about making the list.
> This is my first build (that I ever went to a store and bought all of the parts for):
> Cooler Master HAF 922
> OCZ ModXStream 700W Modular PSU
> AMD FX 8120 Black Edition CPU
> ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Motherboard
> eVGA Nvidia GeForce 460 GTX GPU
> 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz Kingston HyperX RAM
> Western Digital Caviar Black 7200RPM 500GB; 32MB Cache SATA II 3.0/Gbps HDD
> Really looking forward to learning some BIOS configuration type stuff for this setup here (obviously not in this thread specifically, bout to jump over to some mobo threads). Just had a setup where I had to configure virtually nothing (Phenom1 X4 9750, M2N-SLI Deluxe and 8GB of DDR2 800, same GPU), so I'm looking forward to tweaking this one out properly.
> Here's the creds: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246431


That's a nice rig you built there & welcome to OCN.







I noticed your RAM is running @ 1333. If you change the RAM multiplier to 8 that will put you at the rated 1600MHz.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*
> 
> You need to update MaxxMEM to 1.98 to get it right.
> Probably the same with CPUz, what version do you run for CPUz? 1.59 is the latest.


Already got latest CPU-Z and it does it in it, Updated maxxmem and made no change.
Everything else that doesnt use CPU-Z for detection picks up the correct NB speed tho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I dunno what to tell you. Running the latest version of maxmem. Memory timings at 9-10-9-27 1t DDR3 2000mhz. Dual channel, unganged. Nb 2.6ghz, HT 2.6ghz, Cpu 4.6ghz @ time of bench. If your able to set your timings like i have with the speed you should score similarly. If you cannot set those timings, do not worry, either means your processors IMC or ram is not up to the task of doing so. Try for ddr3 1866 and set tight timings, Then set DDR3 1600 and tighten the timings more, benchmark both settings, and go with the faster of the two. @ ddr 1866 i would shoot for 8-8-8-20 1t, at 1600 shoot for 7-7-7-20-1t. All memory reacts differently to different speeds/timing.


How can you have dual channel and unganged?
Been reading the manual of my mother board and it says to enable duel channel change DCT's Mode to ganged.
Spent the last few hours trying every setting for my ram and different speed/timings combos nothings gotten it any faster. Changing to 1t is the only thing thats made any real increase and that was in the latency from 56.4 to 56.2ms


----------



## Rob Himself 11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> My MB is Rev 1.0. I went ahead and flahsed the bios up to F5 today. This added the C6 option, which I subsequently disabled...however I'm still getting the same vcore and multipler fluctuations.
> Perhaps this is a total noob question, but is it normal when my computer is at idle to have the multipler drop to 7.0? I realize when non-cpu intensive activities are being performed that the cpu doesn't need to be operating full bore, but this still seems a bit low??
> For the most part I am extremely happy with the CPU and MB. My benchmarks have performed well and games like BF3 run very smooth on ultra. But I'd like a better understanding of what is considered "normal" in terms of performance behavior.
> Any additonal information would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just wow, i will say it another time WOW! go to the nearest search engine type in cpu throttling. In your case, your processor is using COOL and QUIET. THIS IS NORMAL!!!! it is a power saving feature, and should never be turned off unless it is causing some sort of problem.
> with the FX processors, Windows also manages clock speeds. Open up the AMD Vision control center, and go to Power, then Cpu power. You will see a green slider, between 0 and 100%. If you don't want your cpu to drop its clock speed, when not being used (again a power saving feature). You can also disable cool and quiet in the bios, but this is not suggested.
Click to expand...

Okay, just updated bios once again to F6F. This seems to have fixed the throttling issue. CPU now runs at a constant 4.4 ghz...although I still think I will have a hard time hitting 4.5 ghz without setting vcore to 1.52. Liquid cooling, so my temps are around 50c running prime 95 when the vcore is at 1.52.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> How can you have dual channel and unganged?
> Been reading the manual of my mother board and it says to enable duel channel change DCT's Mode to ganged.
> Spent the last few hours trying every setting for my ram and different speed/timings combos nothings gotten it any faster. Changing to 1t is the only thing thats made any real increase and that was in the latency from 56.4 to 56.2ms


first most people think that ganged means dual channel, it does not, and unganged means single channel. THIS is not true. Ganged or unganged refers to the bus width. Ganged being 128bit, and unganged being 64 bit. You can run dual channel unganged it simply means that your runnings 2x64bit vs 1x128bit. By running 2x64 you have 2 busses instead of one, which can be used independently by each cpu core, usually resulting in better performance vs ganged mode.
Quote:


> Everything I have read about overclocking these chips says to disable cool and quiet in the Bios...I have done this. So why is my cpu still behaving like it is on?
> 
> I've also adjusted the CPU power slider in the AMD vision control, but it has had no effect.
> 
> Are you telling me it is completely normal for cpu-z to diplay a multiplier of 7.0 when the system is completely idle?


are you 100% certain you turned it off? and saved to bios (pressing f1 does this in most bios) because yes your system droping to x7.0 mutiplier is completely normal with cool and quiet on.

Most people will tell you to turn off cool and quiet at first to find your max overclock. After your done finding your stable overclock for the love of god turn back on cool and quiet, unless its causing some sort of performance issue. There is no reason to turn if off otherwise. To give you an idea that what it does. MY pc will draw next to 350watts at idle with cool and quiet off. With Cool and quiet on, my pc will draw like 150watts at the wall. 200 watt difference at idle. Exactly the same performance. Other benefit the computer goes silent with cool and quiet on, with out my pc is not silent and has noise level of around 35dba at idle.


----------



## Rob Himself 11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you have dual channel and unganged?
> Been reading the manual of my mother board and it says to enable duel channel change DCT's Mode to ganged.
> Spent the last few hours trying every setting for my ram and different speed/timings combos nothings gotten it any faster. Changing to 1t is the only thing thats made any real increase and that was in the latency from 56.4 to 56.2ms
> 
> 
> 
> first most people think that ganged means dual channel, it does not, and unganged means single channel. THIS is not true. Ganged or unganged refers to the bus width. Ganged being 128bit, and unganged being 64 bit. You can run dual channel unganged it simply means that your runnings 2x64bit vs 1x128bit. By running 2x64 you have 2 busses instead of one, which can be used independently by each cpu core, usually resulting in better performance vs ganged mode.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I have read about overclocking these chips says to disable cool and quiet in the Bios...I have done this. So why is my cpu still behaving like it is on?
> I've also adjusted the CPU power slider in the AMD vision control, but it has had no effect.
> Are you telling me it is completely normal for cpu-z to diplay a multiplier of 7.0 when the system is completely idle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you 100% certain you turned it off? and saved to bios (pressing f1 does this in most bios) because yes your system droping to x7.0 mutiplier is completely normal with cool and quiet on.
> Most people will tell you to turn off cool and quiet at first to find your max overclock. After your done finding your stable overclock for the love of god turn back on cool and quiet, unless its causing some sort of performance issue. There is no reason to turn if off otherwise. To give you an idea that what it does. MY pc will draw next to 350watts at idle with cool and quiet off. With Cool and quiet on, my pc will draw like 150watts at the wall. 200 watt difference at idle. Exactly the same performance. Other benefit the computer goes silent with cool and quiet on, with out my pc is not silent and has noise level of around 35dba at idle.
Click to expand...

Yes I am 100% certain. However, I am now using a newer bios and experiencing new instability issues....Before I was able to overclock to 4.4 ghz using only multipler with 1.44v on vcore and prime stable for hours. Now I can't obtain same speeds and remain stable on bios F6F, eventhough it added additional features such as APM. One thing I am noticing is that my voltage according to vcore is coming nowhere near what I have it set to in the bios...for 4.4 ghz cpu-z never reads above 1.42v...eventhough I have bios vcore at 1.48v...any thoughts on why this is?

By the way thank you for your help.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Yes I am 100% certain. However, I am now using a newer bios and experiencing new instability issues....Before I was able to overclock to 4.4 ghz using only multipler with 1.44v on vcore and prime stable for hours. Now I can't obtain same speeds and remain stable on bios F6F, eventhough it added additional features such as APM. One thing I am noticing is that my voltage according to vcore is coming nowhere near what I have it set to in the bios...for 4.4 ghz cpu-z never reads above 1.42v...eventhough I have bios vcore at 1.48v...any thoughts on why this is?
> 
> By the way thank you for your help.


i am guessing your using the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3? From my experiences f6f is a horrible bios. F6c is reported to be better than f6f, but i don't use them (not even sure its available on their website). I find that F5 is the best bios currently.

F5 is by far the best overclocker, and seems to be the best bios for the ud3 at this time. I really like the features of the new F6 bios, but have proved to be unstable (when overclocking (suffer strange v-core drop)), and have some weird quirks. Not sure whats going on with the 990 fxa bios seems like all manufacturers have had some sort of issues here or there.


----------



## Rob Himself 11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am 100% certain. However, I am now using a newer bios and experiencing new instability issues....Before I was able to overclock to 4.4 ghz using only multipler with 1.44v on vcore and prime stable for hours. Now I can't obtain same speeds and remain stable on bios F6F, eventhough it added additional features such as APM. One thing I am noticing is that my voltage according to vcore is coming nowhere near what I have it set to in the bios...for 4.4 ghz cpu-z never reads above 1.42v...eventhough I have bios vcore at 1.48v...any thoughts on why this is?
> By the way thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> i am guessing your using the gigabyte 990fxa-ud3? From my experiences f6f is a horrible bios. F6c is reported to be better than f6f, but i don't use them (not even sure its available on their website). I find that F5 is the best bios currently.
> F5 is by far the best overclocker, and seems to be the best bios for the ud3 at this time. I really like the features of the new F6 bios, but have proved to be unstable (when overclocking), and have some weird quirks. Not sure whats going on with the 990 fxa bios. Seems like all manufacturers have had some sort of issues here or there.
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree with you more. F6 has great features that reduce many of the throttling and vdroop issues, however it is horribly unstable. If the next bios update can mesh the features of F6 and the stability of F5, then I will be perfectly happy. In the meantime, I guess it is back to F5 where I pretty much top out at 4.4-4.5 ghz...


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Cant anyone tell me if those amd / microsoft Hotfixes are worth installing. do they help or hurt i have the FX 6100


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Cant anyone tell me if those amd / microsoft Hotfixes are worth installing. do they help or hurt i have the FX 6100


they don't hurt performance. They are worth installing, windows should do it for you.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant anyone tell me if those amd / microsoft Hotfixes are worth installing. do they help or hurt i have the FX 6100
> 
> 
> 
> they don't hurt performance. They are worth installing, windows should do it for you.
Click to expand...

i didnt see them on the updates from microsoft
i have them but no sense in installing them if they dont do anything


----------



## legionofone22

Hey quick question guys. I recently got an fx 8120 for my 990fxa ud7 and had some questions about APM. When I disable it in my bios it works fine, that is until I S3 sleep my computer. That breaks it and I either have to restart or hibernate for it to function as set in bios. So I ask, if anyone else with a Gigabyte board could let me know if this is the case for them. Also can anyone with an Asus sabertooth or CH V could let me know how it is for them. Becuase if its just a Gigabyte issue then bye bye to this mobo.....


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

what is the fx-2130p?


----------



## exodusjkd

I need to correct my validation link. I now have my bios set to a "stock" configuration where everything is running at rated box-speeds with zero power management. 100% wide-open-throttle stock config. Runs very smooth atm.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2246805

Pretty sharp budget build so far. Has been a hell of an upgrade for me. Still wondering about skipping Phenom II all together but so far I'm feeling good.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zJACKRABBIT*
> 
> what is the fx-2130p?


Never heard of it, but if it does exist, and it follows the normal bulldozer type names, i'd guess a dual core (one module) bulldozer with integrated video...


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> Cant anyone tell me if those amd / microsoft Hotfixes are worth installing. do they help or hurt i have the FX 6100


I have the same cpu and gpu as you and have the patches installed, not noticed any difference but the performance is really good anyway


----------



## zJACKRABBIT

i ment fx-8130p lol my bad


----------



## Wild Wally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FK1983*
> 
> I have the same cpu and gpu as you and have the patches installed, not noticed any difference but the performance is really good anyway


Hey Guys,

Are those patches still available somewhere? I missed out on them back in January.

WW


----------



## vedaire

not sure about the 8130 but i've seen another user with an 8150 that showed up as an 8130 in cpuid. I think it mighta been something amd was gonna do and just dropped it.


----------



## phillyd

just bought my 8120, will post after i receive and OC it


----------



## Ricwin

Had to use the FX 6100 CPU afterall... think i've killed my old and trusted Phenom II.


----------



## TitusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wild Wally*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Are those patches still available somewhere? I missed out on them back in January.
> WW


The links are in here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FX8150/

You won't notice any difference with them though.


----------



## exodusjkd

So, I'm thinking 4GHz on air bumping just the multiplier to 20 and bringing CPU-NB to match as per dolk's Phenom II guide. Leave RAM, GPU and other settings alone (at least to start). This feasible? (8120/Sabertooth/460GTX/16008GB)


----------



## Wild Wally

OK. Thought they had been pulled by MS. Thanks!









WW


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodusjkd*
> 
> So, I'm thinking 4GHz on air bumping just the multiplier to 20 and bringing CPU-NB to match as *per dolk's Phenom II guide*. Leave RAM, GPU and other settings alone (at least to start). This feasible? (*8120*/Sabertooth/460GTX/16008GB)


The Bulldozer's OC differently than Phenom II. Yeah 4ghz is easy for the FX8120. A nice mild overclock would be 4.4-4.6 on Air. Leave the NB at 2200, and the HTT at 2600. Bump the voltage a bit and you'll be good to go.


----------



## mastercode

does anyone know any good settings for a dedcent overclock for my sig system ... thanks


----------



## Wild Wally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercode*
> 
> does anyone know any good settings for a dedcent overclock for my sig system ... thanks


Try the Bulldozer OC guide.

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/46237-bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming.html

I've had good results with my rig. You do need to disable the boost function and reboot as in the directions. Otherwise your vcore will be too high.

WW


----------



## mastercode

isnt there any more standard set settings as i just can not follow that right up


----------



## Locomotive

Hi guys. I just bought an AMD FX 8120 + ASUS M5A99X EVO motherboard combo and received for free a set of 8 gigs of RAM. I have a question thought. I recently purchased this RAM too, and i don't know which kit should i use...









What do you think i should use. The Kingston or the Corsair (i have both kits.. i will sell 1 of them







)
Thanks in advance =D . PS - what do you think about the mobo. I can still return it and get a FXA990 UD3 or an MSI 990FX GD60 i think (i didn't get the Gigabyte because of the dodgy bios - my friend has it). So?


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> *The Bulldozer's OC differently than Phenom II*. Yeah 4ghz is easy for the FX8120. A nice mild overclock would be 4.4-4.6 on Air. Leave the NB at 2200, and the HTT at 2600. Bump the voltage a bit and you'll be good to go.


*THIS ^^^*


----------



## mastercode

i wanted around 5ghz but put simple as im rubbish at following tutorials


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locomotive*
> 
> Hi guys. I just bought an AMD FX 8120 + ASUS M5A99X EVO motherboard combo and received for free a set of 8 gigs of RAM. I have a question thought. I recently purchased this RAM too, and i don't know which kit should i use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think i should use. The Kingston or the Corsair (i have both kits.. i will sell 1 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thanks in advance =D . PS - what do you think about the mobo. I can still return it and get a FXA990 UD3 or an MSI 990FX GD60 i think (i didn't got the Gigabyte because of the dodgy bios - my friend has it). So?


Since you've got the Asus M5A99X Evo, I'd say you should use the Kingston. Fits nicely in with the blue on the motherboard.







I can't say anything about the motherboard, though. But I am almost certain that it's a very solid one.


----------



## yching07

Im about to buy a new asus motherboard, i currently have a m5a87 which is very crappy for fx8120, I was thinking on getting the m5a97 does it worth to change from m5a87 to m5a97?

What is the difference between the m5a97 and the other variations like pro or evo?

What other motherboards would you recommend? obviously besides the Crosshair V which is out of my range of price.


----------



## Wild Wally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastercode*
> 
> i wanted around 5ghz but put simple as im rubbish at following tutorials


Problem is, each chip and board are different. My settings may not work for you or they may use more voltage than you really need. The directions are pretty simple. If you have good cooling, liquid is best, you should be able to achieve an OC of 5 GHz with a bit of luck.









WW


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locomotive*
> 
> Hi guys. I just bought an AMD FX 8120 + ASUS M5A99X EVO motherboard combo and received for free a set of 8 gigs of RAM. I have a question thought. I recently purchased this RAM too, and i don't know which kit should i use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think i should use. The Kingston or the Corsair (i have both kits.. i will sell 1 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Thanks in advance =D . PS - what do you think about the mobo. I can still return it and get a FXA990 UD3 or an MSI 990FX GD60 i think (i didn't get the Gigabyte because of the dodgy bios - my friend has it). So?


if you are going to overclock the memory use the corsair since it runs at 1.5v your overclocking will be better than the kingston set that requires 1.65v to run at the exact same settings


----------



## lloydy

does anyone no wher i can sell and for how much a xfx 850 w xxx silver edition psu (basicly seasonic) ?

pic of it on my avatar


----------



## Neroh

So Ive just gotten a new 8150 from a fresh batch my local disty has just gottan in to play with.

The VID is extremely low at 1.225v. Whats odd is it doesnt perform like the low VID ones Ive played with in the past and actually overclocks better and runs much much cooler than the 1.275v chip I was toying with last week. Low VID on FX has traditionally indicated high leakage but this seems to be an exception.

The IHS also looked different from all the other FX chips I've had, was very Phenom-esque. IE, it looked clean lol

Perhaps GF is getting better at 32nm or maybe Ive got some oddball


----------



## jck

I was gonna get a 8120...but Ivy Bridge is....oh wait...it got delayed too...









Sorry...after all the grief FX buyers took from Intel folks for waiting to buy one, I had to make fun of IB being delayed too.

Karma: it really does exist.









But to my serious point:

Anyone having excellent success with their 8120? The 8150 seems a bit pricey for what you get, but I am considering a CPU/mobo combo upgrade around Christmas. If the 8120 is clocking almost as well as an 8150, I'll save ~$70 on the CPU and then try to find a combo price with a good 9xx series mobo.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> I was gonna get a 8120...but Ivy Bridge is....oh wait...it got delayed too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...after all the grief FX buyers took from Intel folks for waiting to buy one, I had to make fun of IB being delayed too.
> 
> Karma: it really does exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to my serious point:
> 
> Anyone having excellent success with their 8120? The 8150 seems a bit pricey for what you get, but I am considering a CPU/mobo combo upgrade around Christmas. If the 8120 is clocking almost as well as an 8150, I'll save ~$70 on the CPU and then try to find a combo price with a good 9xx series mobo.


Hehe

As for 8120 vs. 8150:
If you can find an older 8120 from near release date, I recommend it. It seems now the 8120 and 8150 are being binned a lot more aggressively and the 8120's aren't getting as high of overclocks anymore. At least that's what I've noticed from multiple thread on different forums.

Also I'm sure you know about BD's power consumption, there have been quite a few reports of VRM throttling due to possible VRM temperature limits. Personally I've had to add a RAM cooler to the VRM's and a 80 mm fan behind the socket on the back of the motherboard to achieve high OC's without over heating.

Case and point, don't cheap out on a motherboard, make sure it has good VRM cooling, north bridge isn't as much of a concern, or at least I haven't had any problem with it.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neroh*
> 
> So Ive just gotten a new 8150 from a fresh batch my local disty has just gottan in to play with.
> The VID is extremely low at 1.225v. Whats odd is it doesnt perform like the low VID ones Ive played with in the past and actually overclocks better and runs much much cooler than the 1.275v chip I was toying with last week. Low VID on FX has traditionally indicated high leakage but this seems to be an exception.
> The IHS also looked different from all the other FX chips I've had, was very Phenom-esque. IE, it looked clean lol
> Perhaps GF is getting better at 32nm or maybe Ive got some oddball


The "high leakage" was speculation. We don't know for sure that was the exact reason for the low voltage. There could be numerous possibilities with the new 32nm HKMGF process. I would expect yields/performance to improve as the process is perfected.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hehe
> As for 8120 vs. 8150:
> If you can find an older 8120 from near release date, I recommend it. It seems now the 8120 and 8150 are being binned a lot more aggressively and the 8120's aren't getting as high of overclocks anymore. At least that's what I've noticed from multiple thread on different forums.
> Also I'm sure you know about BD's power consumption, there have been quite a few reports of VRM throttling due to possible VRM temperature limits. Personally I've had to add a RAM cooler to the VRM's and a 80 mm fan behind the socket on the back of the motherboard to achieve high OC's without over heating.
> Case and point, don't cheap out on a motherboard, make sure it has good VRM cooling, north bridge isn't as much of a concern, or at least I haven't had any problem with it.


Oh, I was not gonna cheap out on the mobo by any means. After reading the stuff that xd_1771 put out, I was leary of some of my mobos. Luckily, I haven't had any issues.

I was looking either at a 990FX Sabertooth from Asus or a UD5 from Gigabyte or Fatality 990FX from ASRock. Something with good, heavy power section.

Hopefully by the Christmas season, things will get cheaper pricewise and I can get a decent combo. Really curious as to running 8 processes on individual cores and seeing how it performs.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hehe
> As for 8120 vs. 8150:
> If you can find an older 8120 from near release date, I recommend it. It seems now the 8120 and 8150 are being binned a lot more aggressively and the 8120's aren't getting as high of overclocks anymore. At least that's what I've noticed from multiple thread on different forums.
> Also I'm sure you know about BD's power consumption, there have been quite a few reports of VRM throttling due to possible VRM temperature limits. Personally I've had to add a RAM cooler to the VRM's and a 80 mm fan behind the socket on the back of the motherboard to achieve high OC's without over heating.
> Case and point, don't cheap out on a motherboard, make sure it has good VRM cooling, north bridge isn't as much of a concern, or at least I haven't had any problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I was not gonna cheap out on the mobo by any means. After reading the stuff that xd_1771 put out, I was leary of some of my mobos. Luckily, I haven't had any issues.
> 
> I was looking either at a 990FX Sabertooth from Asus or a UD5 from Gigabyte or Fatality 990FX from ASRock. Something with good, heavy power section.
> 
> Hopefully by the Christmas season, things will get cheaper pricewise and I can get a decent combo. Really curious as to running 8 processes on individual cores and seeing how it performs.
Click to expand...

Well aside from hot VRM's, the Fatal1ty 990FX is a beautiful board, I love mine, the dual-gigabit LAN was a selling feature for me as I have two separate network in my house that I wanted to connect to with my main rig. If you have any questions about the Fatal1ty, ask me here or shoot me a PM.


----------



## ebduncan

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FX8150/

if anyone is looking for a Review with and with out the patchs. Here you go.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FX8150/
> if anyone is looking for a Review with and with out the patchs. Here you go.


kool thank you


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

well i just happened to do a benchmark today prior to installing the hotfix on my fx 6100 and then installed the hotfix and ran a test.. the hotfix does help scores
3DMark 11 -- with the patch
P4106
3DMarks

3DMark 11 -- no patch
P4085
3DMarks


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF*
> 
> well i just happened to do a benchmark today prior to installing the hotfix on my fx 6100 and then installed the hotfix and ran a test.. the hotfix does help scores
> 3DMark 11 -- with the patch
> P4106
> 3DMarks
> 3DMark 11 -- no patch
> P4085
> 3DMarks


It does appear that the Win 7 patch makes a few percent points improvement in some apps. It depends on the CPU model and apps being tested.

For reference on your benchmark testing the results are only 1/2 of one percent diff - which would typically be within the error range of the benchmark - but may in fact still be a small gain?


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well aside from hot VRM's, the Fatal1ty 990FX is a beautiful board, I love mine, the dual-gigabit LAN was a selling feature for me as I have two separate network in my house that I wanted to connect to with my main rig. If you have any questions about the Fatal1ty, ask me here or shoot me a PM.


The Fatal1ty has some beastly heatsinks. Why can't those heatsinks keep the VRM's cool? Is it a bad design?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerparts*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well aside from hot VRM's, the Fatal1ty 990FX is a beautiful board, I love mine, the dual-gigabit LAN was a selling feature for me as I have two separate network in my house that I wanted to connect to with my main rig. If you have any questions about the Fatal1ty, ask me here or shoot me a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fatal1ty has some beastly heatsinks. Why can't those heatsinks keep the VRM's cool? Is it a bad design?
Click to expand...



It's a two part problem, 1 part ASRock, 1 part Corsair.

First problem is that even though the heatsinks are beastly, and secured tight, the fins are really thick, coated in what seems to be more than the average amount of paint, and lots of spacing. There is also the but flat Fatal1ty logo which prevents airflow directed perpendicular to the board. This style of heat sink is perfect for a perpendicular airflow CPU cooler like the stock AMD ones that blow air at the socket, which would then spread sideways through the VRM heatsink.

Part two is related to part one because I am using H100 (same would apply to any water cooling block and any very large tower cooler who's fans overhang the VRM heatsink). There is nothing blowing air over the heatsink at all. So you would need wither a very powerful side case fan aimed at the VRM area at a bit of an angle, or a RAM cooler like I installed:


----------



## trumpet-205

I love the idea of using RAM cooler over VRM.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Crucial 2x 4GB


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> It's a two part problem, 1 part ASRock, 1 part Corsair.
> First problem is that even though the heatsinks are beastly, and secured tight, the fins are really thick, coated in what seems to be more than the average amount of paint, and lots of spacing. There is also the but flat Fatal1ty logo which prevents airflow directed perpendicular to the board. This style of heat sink is perfect for a perpendicular airflow CPU cooler like the stock AMD ones that blow air at the socket, which would then spread sideways through the VRM heatsink.
> Part two is related to part one because I am using H100 (same would apply to any water cooling block and any very large tower cooler who's fans overhang the VRM heatsink). There is nothing blowing air over the heatsink at all. So you would need wither a very powerful side case fan aimed at the VRM area at a bit of an angle, or a RAM cooler like I installed:


Good info. I'm going to be upgrading to a H80 or 920 here soon, does the memory cooler over the VRMs protrude into your rear exhaust fan level/height or higher? If that's the case, i'd have to settle for a little 40 - 60mm fan.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a two part problem, 1 part ASRock, 1 part Corsair.
> First problem is that even though the heatsinks are beastly, and secured tight, the fins are really thick, coated in what seems to be more than the average amount of paint, and lots of spacing. There is also the but flat Fatal1ty logo which prevents airflow directed perpendicular to the board. This style of heat sink is perfect for a perpendicular airflow CPU cooler like the stock AMD ones that blow air at the socket, which would then spread sideways through the VRM heatsink.
> Part two is related to part one because I am using H100 (same would apply to any water cooling block and any very large tower cooler who's fans overhang the VRM heatsink). There is nothing blowing air over the heatsink at all. So you would need wither a very powerful side case fan aimed at the VRM area at a bit of an angle, or a RAM cooler like I installed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good info. I'm going to be upgrading to a H80 or 920 here soon, does the memory cooler over the VRMs protrude into your rear exhaust fan level or higher? If that's the case, i'd have to settle for a little 40 - 60mm fan.
Click to expand...

Yes it does, what case do you have? Is it possible to have the H80's RAD mounted in another location?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes it does, what case do you have? Is it possible to have the H80's RAD mounted in another location?


Cooler Master Storm Scout. I love it, but it's not the largest of cases and that fact alone has me in regret.

Possibly behind my power supply, but i was very much looking forwad to running P/P Intake(cool air). Oh well. Nice build.


----------



## axipher

Hmm, well like you said, there's always the option of just mounting some 40 mm fans on the VRM heat sink, since it will be covered by the H80 RAD anyway.


----------



## Tslm

axipher how did you mount the RAM cooler over the vrms? I was looking into doing that as the CHV mosfet sink also gets pretty warm, but I didnt think thered be any way to mount it without jury rigging it or the case


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> axipher how did you mount the RAM cooler over the vrms? I was looking into doing that as the CHV mosfet sink also gets pretty warm, but I didnt think thered be any way to mount it without jury rigging it or the case


I used some pieces of foam tape about 1/2" thick and stuck a piece to the top and bottom of the heatsink. The G.Skill turbulence II RAM cooler is just one piece of metal to you can fold the legs in to fir the smaller length of the VRM heatsink.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> axipher how did you mount the RAM cooler over the vrms? I was looking into doing that as the CHV mosfet sink also gets pretty warm, but I didnt think thered be any way to mount it without jury rigging it or the case


zip ties.

I attached a 65mm cpu fan donated from a old cpu cooler. to attach to my northbridge heatsink/ vrm area. I have a gigabyte ud3 though. Since i am also water cooling.

Dropped my temps a good bit, and certainly helped with stability with the higher north bridge volts (not worrying about nuking the north bridge/vrms)


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> axipher how did you mount the RAM cooler over the vrms? I was looking into doing that as the CHV mosfet sink also gets pretty warm, but I didnt think thered be any way to mount it without jury rigging it or the case
> 
> 
> 
> I used some pieces of foam tape about 1/2" thick and stuck a piece to the top and bottom of the heatsink. The G.Skill turbulence II RAM cooler is just one piece of metal to you can fold the legs in to fir the smaller length of the VRM heatsink.
Click to expand...

whoa is your h100 in a pcie slot? sorry hard to see but I also have fatal1ty/8120/h100 and having a hell of a time keeping this thing cool beyond 4.4ghz with 1.4vcore. I really think I need to put cooling on my vrm's and also the back of the motherboard as My entire system freezes pretty much instantly in prime blend. I have several fans in my case and even push pull on my h100 (hafx case) but im thinking it is some kinda overheat/volt protection from the asrock board or my chip is just the worst one on OCN lol. I am not kidding there isnt a setting that I have not tried with fsb, nb, htt vcore cpu/nb, LLC and you get the point. Anyways interesting placement of the h100 I might have to take notes!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodusjkd*
> 
> So, I'm thinking 4GHz on air bumping just the multiplier to 20 and bringing CPU-NB to match as per dolk's Phenom II guide. Leave RAM, GPU and other settings alone (at least to start). This feasible? (8120/Sabertooth/460GTX/16008GB)


Yeah sounds good. What cooler do you have? If you have a decent one you should be able to get 4.2-4.3 fairly easy.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> axipher how did you mount the RAM cooler over the vrms? I was looking into doing that as the CHV mosfet sink also gets pretty warm, but I didnt think thered be any way to mount it without jury rigging it or the case
> 
> 
> 
> I used some pieces of foam tape about 1/2" thick and stuck a piece to the top and bottom of the heatsink. The G.Skill turbulence II RAM cooler is just one piece of metal to you can fold the legs in to fir the smaller length of the VRM heatsink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whoa is your h100 in a pcie slot? sorry hard to see but I also have fatal1ty/8120/h100 and having a hell of a time keeping this thing cool beyond 4.4ghz with 1.4vcore. I really think I need to put cooling on my vrm's and also the back of the motherboard as My entire system freezes pretty much instantly in prime blend. I have several fans in my case and even push pull on my h100 (hafx case) but im thinking it is some kinda overheat/volt protection from the asrock board or my chip is just the worst one on OCN lol. I am not kidding there isnt a setting that I have not tried with fsb, nb, htt vcore cpu/nb, LLC and you get the point. Anyways interesting placement of the h100 I might have to take notes!
Click to expand...

H100 in a PCIe slot? Not sure what you mean there, but on, mine is not.

And have you updated to 1.5 BIOS, link is in my signature.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> whoa is your h100 in a pcie slot? sorry hard to see but I also have fatal1ty/8120/h100 and having a hell of a time keeping this thing cool beyond 4.4ghz with 1.4vcore. I really think I need to put cooling on my vrm's and also the back of the motherboard as My entire system freezes pretty much instantly in prime blend. I have several fans in my case and even push pull on my h100 (hafx case) but im thinking it is some kinda overheat/volt protection from the asrock board or my chip is just the worst one on OCN lol. I am not kidding there isnt a setting that I have not tried with fsb, nb, htt vcore cpu/nb, LLC and you get the point. Anyways interesting placement of the h100 I might have to take notes!


His H100 is likely at the bottom of his case, behind his PSU and below drive cages.

If it freezes instantly it's likely not a VRM issue and the fact you have a later model 8120 that just can't do much more than 4.4. Most review sites couldn't get above 4.6 on an 8150 and MXPC could only get 4.4 stable out of an 8150 so your not far off.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> whoa is your h100 in a pcie slot? sorry hard to see but I also have fatal1ty/8120/h100 and having a hell of a time keeping this thing cool beyond 4.4ghz with 1.4vcore. I really think I need to put cooling on my vrm's and also the back of the motherboard as My entire system freezes pretty much instantly in prime blend. I have several fans in my case and even push pull on my h100 (hafx case) but im thinking it is some kinda overheat/volt protection from the asrock board or my chip is just the worst one on OCN lol. I am not kidding there isnt a setting that I have not tried with fsb, nb, htt vcore cpu/nb, LLC and you get the point. Anyways interesting placement of the h100 I might have to take notes!
> 
> 
> 
> His H100 is likely at the bottom of his case, behind his PSU and below drive cages.
> 
> If it freezes instantly it's likely not a VRM issue and the fact you have a later model 8120 that just can't do much more than 4.4. Most review sites couldn't get above 4.6 on an 8150 and MXPC could only get 4.4 stable out of an 8150 so your not far off.
Click to expand...

Exactly where it is


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> also quick note is anyone else impressed with the memory clocking on the fx chips?? ive managed ddr3 2300+ and 2260 at 9-11-9-28 at 1.65v on my 8gb ripjaws kit
> 
> 
> 
> I am not terribly impressed no. I've managed ddr3 2100+ with my mushkin blackline ddr3 2000 8gb kit. I am currently at 2000mhz 1t 9-10-9-27. Which is their spec speed, but i did manage 1t timings.
> I haven't really pushed the memory to its highest mhz possible, I prefer to keep the timings nice and tight. While yes it is much faster than i could get my thuban to do, its overall impact on system performance is pretty small.
Click to expand...









: i think that's the best AMD maxxmem i've ever seen!
you should submit that on the bot!
also post it in the AMD maxxmem thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/amd-maxxmem-results-rankings


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Exactly where it is


What are your max load temps?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Exactly where it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your max load temps?
Click to expand...

With the Kaze 3000 RPM's on max and the AP-15's on max, 53 @ 4.8 GHz, with Kaze's at minimum, and AP-15's at max, 58 C.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> With the Kaze 3000 RPM's on max and the AP-15's on max, 53 @ 4.8 GHz, with Kaze's at minimum, and AP-15's at max, 58 C.


That's what's up. Very nice setup. Now just lap it and get an application of Indigo Extreme and break the 40's


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> With the Kaze 3000 RPM's on max and the AP-15's on max, 53 @ 4.8 GHz, with Kaze's at minimum, and AP-15's at max, 58 C.


are one set of those fans gutted for a spacer? Is it pushing air out or in? Thanks


----------



## ML241

Got my AMD FX-4100 today

ML241 - FX-4100 - GA-990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252718

I'm still tinkering around with it so this is by no means the final OC numbers.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> With the Kaze 3000 RPM's on max and the AP-15's on max, 53 @ 4.8 GHz, with Kaze's at minimum, and AP-15's at max, 58 C.
> 
> 
> 
> are one set of those fans gutted for a spacer? Is it pushing air out or in? Thanks
Click to expand...

The top fans are pushing air on the RAD, below the RAD are a pair of gutted fans, and below that are the 3000 RPM Kaze's.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Good info. I'm going to be upgrading to a H80 or 920 here soon, does the memory cooler over the VRMs protrude into your rear exhaust fan level/height or higher? If that's the case, i'd have to settle for a little 40 - 60mm fan.


I'd be pulling that flat piece of metal off the top of those vrms sinks and pointing a fan at them


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : i think that's the best AMD maxxmem i've ever seen!
> you should submit that on the bot!
> also post it in the AMD maxxmem thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/amd-maxxmem-results-rankings


That's a fake, no way a FX would to 20.000 read at only 2500mhz nb and DDR 2100 mhz @9-10-9


----------



## ML241

What do you folks use for monitoring temperatures? My new FX-4100 idles at 12c?


----------



## Cannon19932006

HWmonitor, and core temp are good... But any program that monitors CORE temperatures will only be accurate under load and over 45c

Any cpu sensor is in the socket and will read around 10c above or so under load.


----------



## ML241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> HWmonitor, and core temp are good... But any program that monitors CORE temperatures will only be accurate under load and over 45c
> Any cpu sensor is in the socket and will read around 10c above or so under load.


Thanks. All of them give me really low temps. The highest I've seen so far is 39c so I guess its good(ish).


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> Thanks. All of them give me really low temps. The highest I've seen so far is 39c so I guess its good(ish).


Yes, thats about right. Mine gets as low as 9C lol. but im under liquid cooling dont know too much on air though.


----------



## dstoler

Ok sorry for the confusion on the h100 placement. I have never seen one there and honestly. Never thought of it. Interesting to say the least. How is it there compared to the standard on top? Because my fans are so thick it is so difficult to get to the top of my board. I just might have to try that one. And to Dmac, it really sucks because I thought I was doing myself a favor and waited until all the kinks were worked out with Bulldozer when I purchased it and ultimately I screwed myself I guess. But really even if I could go higher then 4.5ghz I most likely wouldn't run it past 4.4ghz or so for 24/7. I only use 1.3875v in bios for 4.4ghz and goes to 1.408v under load. Also I have turned back on CNQ and c6 and c1e so that it idles at 1v normally and about 1.5ghz give or take. My score in cinebench isn't much different at all with these turned on and why not save on electricity? I recommend it for people once they get their stable 24/7 overclock that's for sure. Thanks for the insight guys as always!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> HWmonitor, and core temp are good... But any program that monitors CORE *temperatures will only be accurate under load and over 45c
> Any cpu sensor is in the socket and will read around 10c above or so under load.*


*^^^*

People keep perpetuating this temp information, but I do not believe it is correct based on AMD's Tech Docs. The thermal sensor has an offset curve based on the sensors natural deviation from perfectly accurate - like all transducers. Assuming that the temps are only accurate above 45C or that a specific offset of 10C is correct over the entire operating range is wrong IME.

Obviously no air cooler or water cooler can reduce the CPU temp below ambient without chilled water.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> That's a fake, no way a FX would to 20.000 read at only 2500mhz nb and DDR 2100 mhz @9-10-9


nope, its not fake i ran the benchmark, those are my results.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fake, no way a FX would to 20.000 read at only 2500mhz nb and DDR 2100 mhz @9-10-9
> 
> 
> 
> nope, its not fake i ran the benchmark, those are my results.
Click to expand...

Can you grab the new version and run it again?


----------



## just4funuk

just4funuk FX-8150 Asrock 970 extreme 3
CPU-Z
AMD FX CLUB


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> Thanks. All of them give me really low temps. The highest I've seen so far is 39c so I guess its good(ish).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thats about right. Mine gets as low as 9C lol. but im under liquid cooling dont know too much on air though.
Click to expand...

you either have a chiller, really cold ambients, or a bad sensor,


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> you either have a chiller, really cold ambients, or a bad sensor,


your absolutely right i have cold ambients, its always cold in my house tbh.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> *^^^*
> People keep perpetuating this temp information, but I do not believe it is correct based on AMD's Tech Docs. The thermal sensor has an offset curve based on the sensors natural deviation from perfectly accurate - like all transducers. Assuming that the temps are only accurate above 45C or that a specific offset of 10C is correct over the entire operating range is wrong IME.
> Obviously no air cooler or water cooler can reduce the CPU temp below ambient without chilled water.


As reading from the cores, is under whatever your ambient could possibly be most of time, and seeing that generally accepted info is that those reading are accurate only above 45c makes sense.
As for an offset of 10c on Cpu temp, it's not an offset it's completely accurate for what it's reading, which is the CPU socket, which is where the sensor is located... this causes the temperature to GENERALLY be 10c over. As far as i can tell it's accurate idle.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fake, no way a FX would to 20.000 read at only 2500mhz nb and DDR 2100 mhz @9-10-9
> 
> 
> 
> nope, its not fake i ran the benchmark, those are my results.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Can you grab the new version and run it again?


Certainly bugged:


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> As reading from the cores, is under whatever your ambient could possibly be most of time, and seeing that generally accepted info is that those reading are accurate only above 45c makes sense.
> As for an offset of 10c on Cpu temp, it's not an offset it's completely accurate for what it's reading, which is the CPU socket, which is where the sensor is located... this causes the temperature to GENERALLY be 10c over. As far as i can tell it's accurate idle.


I respectfully disagree based on the reasons I stated above.


----------



## Vlasov_581

can i join?


----------



## phillyd

Sabertooth auto OC on the 8120, got my rasa kit installed, check it out.


----------



## ML241

Just a bump to be added

ML241 - AMD FX-4100 - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256562

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256562


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> Just a bump to be added
> ML241 - AMD FX-4100 - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256562
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256562


I actually made this same mistake at first, your actually suppose to pm the OP


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ML241*
> 
> Just a bump to be added
> ML241 - AMD FX-4100 - GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256562
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2256562


You sure about those timings and OC bro? 2-16-2-22is kinda....... *Shocked look*


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> You sure about those timings and OC bro? 2-16-2-22is kinda....... *Shocked look*


Just a glitch. Pretty common problem with validations actually.


----------



## ML241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I actually made this same mistake at first, your actually suppose to pm the OP


Got it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> You sure about those timings and OC bro? 2-16-2-22is kinda....... *Shocked look*


It's a CPUZ glitch. The first second it opens it reads right but then reads funny. It's 9-11-9-29-41-1T.


----------



## Maurauder

mind the weak gpu, waiting for 78xx


----------



## Valybadboy

Can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2258218


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valybadboy*
> 
> Can I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2258218


pm the guy, read the OP


----------



## Valybadboy

already did that...


----------



## moparbob7

Hey guys, I just did the hotfixes for the AMD FX and I think it made it sluggish and also I ran Cinebench and it can up as on 4 cores and not 8. Before it came up with 8 cores. I just did a system restore to before I installed the hotfixes and now Cinebench is now saying 8 cores again. Is this normal. I am not sure what to do now...lol

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## vedaire

hey guys,

I got some good news today. I found my water chiller unit that I'm going to use on my main rig.
I have done this once before using a remote water chiller for cooling. It keeps the water at a nice crispy
50F/10C it can produce 8gph at a 80degreeF room temp. now since my room is never above 70F it'll
be more in line of 9gph. I will use this to pump 10C water through the chipset,CPU,and GPU blocks
on my rig. no radiators and no reservoirs as this thing has a 2gallon reservoir built in.

By my thinking im looking at well into the 5.5ghz range outta this 8150 possibly more.
also looking at 1500core on my gpu and 1700 or so on the memory possibly more on both. depends
on how they take to nice cool temps hehe.

this project is gonna be started around the middle of march. I'll get the chiller first then the blocks
then fittings and tubbing.

I'm gonna do all I can to put the 8150s and the CHVF on the map


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey guys,
> I got some good news today. I found my water chiller unit that I'm going to use on my main rig.
> I have done this once before using a remote water chiller for cooling. It keeps the water at a nice crispy
> 50F/10C it can produce 8gph at a 80degreeF room temp. now since my room is never above 70F it'll
> be more in line of 9gph. I will use this to pump 10C water through the chipset,CPU,and GPU blocks
> on my rig. no radiators and no reservoirs as this thing has a 2gallon reservoir built in.
> By my thinking im looking at well into the 5.5ghz range outta this 8150 possibly more.
> also looking at 1500core on my gpu and 1700 or so on the memory possibly more on both. depends
> on how they take to nice cool temps hehe.
> this project is gonna be started around the middle of march. I'll get the chiller first then the blocks
> then fittings and tubbing.
> I'm gonna do all I can to put the 8150s and the CHVF on the map


Nice cannot wait to see, you'll need some crazy volts for anything over 5.0. I hope to see some bench's. I might be getting my water cooling this weekend or the next, so I am going to try to aim for 5.0-5.2. I cannot decide if i want to get the rasa360 extreme or just get the basic 360 kit. But either way ill will be getting the raystorm block. Should be fun. A few people that have phase changes get them up to about 5.6-5.7. So you should get close to that.


----------



## vedaire

I'm certain on the voltage its gonna be over 1.6volts I'm sure it'll take at least that to hit 5.0 I'm just hoping the chilled water
helps keep vrm chipset and cpu stable since it should be right around 60degreesF. I think thats part of the chips issue is it
doesn't like flaky voltage as I've tried to get 4.6 at 1.5 now and it just won't do it. So im thinking the vrms are fluctuating at these
temps and the chip doesnt like that.

I'd love to see the benches on this thing at 5.2+ with
my 7970 at like 1300/1600 or so.


----------



## phillyd

having some trouble:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1218426/bd-oc-problems#post_16517247


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> I'm certain on the voltage its gonna be over 1.6volts I'm sure it'll take at least that to hit 5.0 I'm just hoping the chilled water
> helps keep vrm chipset and cpu stable since it should be right around 60degreesF. I think thats part of the chips issue is it
> doesn't like flaky voltage as I've tried to get 4.6 at 1.5 now and it just won't do it. So im thinking the vrms are fluctuating at these
> temps and the chip doesnt like that.
> I'd love to see the benches on this thing at 5.2+ with
> my 7970 at like 1300/1600 or so.


hmm it only takes me 4.25000(really only takes 1.418750, but i give it a little overhead) to run 4.6 and that is with a 8120 not a 8150. At what voltages are you stable at with 4.6? Do you have all the digi+ settings to extreme? It should only take about 1.55 or so to get 5.0.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> I'm certain on the voltage its gonna be over 1.6volts I'm sure it'll take at least that to hit 5.0 I'm just hoping the chilled water
> helps keep vrm chipset and cpu stable since it should be right around 60degreesF. I think thats part of the chips issue is it
> doesn't like flaky voltage as I've tried to get 4.6 at 1.5 now and it just won't do it. So im thinking the vrms are fluctuating at these
> temps and the chip doesnt like that.
> I'd love to see the benches on this thing at 5.2+ with
> my 7970 at like 1300/1600 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm it only takes me 4.25000(really only takes 1.418750, but i give it a little overhead) to run 4.6 and that is with a 8120 not a 8150. At what voltages are you stable at with 4.6? Do you have all the digi+ settings to extreme? It should only take about 1.55 or so to get 5.0.
Click to expand...

my voltages are at 1.5375 to get 4.7
pm me and help me out please


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

lol i need to be in the underclockers group
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2260018


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> my voltages are at 1.5375 to get 4.7
> pm me and help me out please


replied in your thread.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

lol my oc'ed cpuz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2260066


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moparbob7*
> 
> Hey guys, I just did the hotfixes for the AMD FX and I think it made it sluggish and also I ran Cinebench and it can up as on 4 cores and not 8. Before it came up with 8 cores. I just did a system restore to before I installed the hotfixes and now Cinebench is now saying 8 cores again. Is this normal. I am not sure what to do now...lol
> Thanks,
> Bob


Some programs just read it diff. than others, bd really isnt a core cpu per say more of a module.


----------



## ebduncan

my 8120 does 4.6 with 1.4 volts.

5ghz with 1.5 volts

It is really interesting though when i start to disable say 4 cores. 5ghz+ is not hard, keep in mind at 5ghz+ and voltage it pumps out heat like crazy.

I swear it made my lights in the room dim when i did prime 95. Right now i run at a nice cool 4.5ghz with .025volt boost to vcore.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> my 8120 does 4.6 with 1.4 volts.
> 
> 5ghz with 1.5 volts
> 
> It is really interesting though when i start to disable say 4 cores. 5ghz+ is not hard, keep in mind at 5ghz+ and voltage it pumps out heat like crazy.
> 
> I swear it made my lights in the room dim when i did prime 95. Right now i run at a nice cool 4.5ghz with .025volt boost to vcore.


how? mine wont go above 3.6 at anything below a .15 bump.


----------



## odienez11

Im looking to upgrade my motherboard for more overclocking potential. I was thinking the ASUS Crosshair V. i have a 8120 any suggestions


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> Im looking to upgrade my motherboard for more overclocking potential. I was thinking the ASUS Crosshair V. i have a 8120 any suggestions


Can't go wrong with the Crosshair V.. It's an overclockers dream, as are all the ASUS ROG boards. I love my ROG Crosshair boards tho. Still have my Crosshair I board.







Anywho, btt.. You won't go wrong with the CHVF board, as it's the 990FX board for overclocking I would recommend.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Antykain*
> 
> Can't go wrong with the Crosshair V.. It's an overclockers dream, as are all the ASUS ROG boards. I love my ROG Crosshair boards tho. Still have my Crosshair I board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, btt.. *You won't go wrong with the CHVF board*, as it's the 990FX board for overclocking I would recommend.


Maybe...

Asus has been using four vendors to produce many of the mobos. As a result the defect rate jumped dramatically in addition to Asus mobos always being RAM sensitive IME. Asus hopes to reduce their outside mobo manufacturing to two vendors some time in 2012. There's no telling if this will reduce the product defects or not?


----------



## odienez11

does it have POST leds?


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Maybe...
> Asus has been using four vendors to produce many of the mobos. As a result the defect rate jumped dramatically in addition to Asus mobos always being RAM sensitive IME. Asus hopes to reduce their outside mobo manufacturing to two vendors some time in 2012. There's no telling if this will reduce the product defects or not?


Guess I've been lucky.. I've never had a defective board from ASUS yet (knock on wood). I did have to return one due to shipping mishandling, so that doesn't count.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> *^^^*
> People keep perpetuating this temp information, but I do not believe it is correct based on AMD's Tech Docs. The thermal sensor has an offset curve based on the sensors natural deviation from perfectly accurate - like all transducers. Assuming that the temps are only accurate above 45C or that a specific offset of 10C is correct over the entire operating range is wrong IME.
> Obviously no air cooler or water cooler can reduce the CPU temp below ambient without chilled water.


AMD's datasheets clearly say that Tctl=die_temp + some_offset, scaled 1:1. Yes there are tolerance but they shouldn't be any higher than 1C. Making temperature sensors isn't rocket science and their sensors reads in steps of 1/8th C.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> does it have POST leds?


There are a few discrete LEDs on the board for POST status but no hex display. But it has ROG connect which can do a lot more than just displaying POST status. It connects to the motherboard controller via USB. I hooked up an old crappy laptop:


----------



## Tweeky

3 new bulldozers coming with 16 MB of cache the 1st Q

http://www.maximum-tech.net/amd-will-launch-three-new-bulldozer-cpus-in-q1-2012-9672/


----------



## TKFlight

Unless these processors are a nice increase in performance there's no need upgrade. Just wait till Piledriver.


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> Unless these processors are a nice increase in performance there's no need upgrade. Just wait till Piledriver.


^, only difference will be updated Software and High clocks.... All still have 12/14/16Mb of cache, No increases!


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> AMD's datasheets clearly say that Tctl=die_temp + some_offset, scaled 1:1. Yes there are tolerance but they shouldn't be any higher than 1C. Making temperature sensors isn't rocket science and their sensors reads in steps of 1/8th C.


Like all transducers, the offset is non-linear and can deviate considerably depending on what part of the curve is being used.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> Im looking to upgrade my motherboard for more overclocking potential. I was thinking the ASUS Crosshair V. i have a 8120 any suggestions


the 990FX will be just as good at overclocking but cheaper, you weigh the pro's and cons, but asus is the way to go


----------



## axipher

So I'm selling my H100 and the guy wants it tomorrow so I had to slap the stock AMD heatsink back on. Set everything to Auto and left Turbo off, turns out my VID is 1.275, explains why I needed so much voltage to get 4.8 stable.

I have my reservoir on the was though and 5x 120 mm worth of RAD space just for my FX-8150, so I'm hoping within the week to have this puppy under water









Parts below:
- RX240
- RS240
- Black Ice Pro 120
- EK Supreme HF
- Swiftech MCP350


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *odienez11*
> 
> does it have POST leds?
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few discrete LEDs on the board for POST status but no hex display. But it has ROG connect which can do a lot more than just displaying POST status. It connects to the motherboard controller via USB. I hooked up an old crappy laptop:
Click to expand...

what kind of cord do i need for this, and what slot is it?


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natesters93*
> 
> ^, only difference will be updated Software and High clocks.... All still have 12/14/16Mb of cache, No increases!


Unless it is a mistake - they are saying that the 8140 is a 95 watt part.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> Unless it is a mistake - they are saying that *the 8140 is a 95 watt part*.


Yes, *95W*.









http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/35469-three-new-bulldozer-cpus-slated-q1-2012/


----------



## sequoia464

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Yes, *95W*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/35469-three-new-bulldozer-cpus-slated-q1-2012/


You might be interested in this thread...
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2227882


----------



## KrArt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what kind of cord do i need for this, and what slot is it?


Do you mean ROG connect?

I believe that Sabertooth hasn't got this option


----------



## FK1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> 3 new bulldozers coming with 16 MB of cache the 1st Q
> 
> http://www.maximum-tech.net/amd-will-launch-three-new-bulldozer-cpus-in-q1-2012-9672/


So the only difference is a very slight higher stock clock speed?! 200mhz on the 6120!?


----------



## Natesters93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FK1983*
> 
> So the only difference is a very slight higher stock clock speed?! 200mhz on the 6120!?


Lower power draws also, The FX kinda was a monster on power Draw from what i've seen myself also.... Along with many of the people on here will agree when it reaches a Certain Voltage. I turned all my settings back down from my 4.842GHZ @ 1.49Volts cause the watts were insane.... Back @ [email protected] 1.44 Volts/ Stock Vid @ 1.325.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> You might be interested in this thread...
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2227882


^^^^ Read Read, very innovative imo....


----------



## chippewaguy13

Looking for some more advice. Been unable to pass intelburn testing. I am runing at 4.5 ghz but the clock keeps walking from 1.5 ghz to 4.5. The vcore drops down to .9 when it does this. I have turbo core off in the bios and both LLC set to extreme. cpu and nb overcurrent at %120 and %130. But cpu voltage spectrum is on auto spread spectrum shouyld this be changed to a fixed value snd if so to what? I've found if i set core voltage to 1.375 I get two passes before lock up. If I bump it to 1.4 I can not even finish one. I can play my games and use the computer with out any lock up or slow down so I think I'm close just not there yet!! Btw cpu temp has yet to hit 40 under load it will idle at about 18 and is normaly around 25. And yet I keep it cool in the house it's about 15 celcius (60 fahrenheit) here in my computer room. btw bus speed is 200 and multi is 22.5 unless it's clocked down then my multiplier goes to 7 which I think is normal for when the cores idle down. This is on a crosshair v board it was suggested that I post this here instead of on the crosshair pages.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrArt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what kind of cord do i need for this, and what slot is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean ROG connect?
> 
> I believe that Sabertooth hasn't got this option
Click to expand...

i thought it did, but idk for sure...


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sequoia464*
> 
> You might be interested in this thread...
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2227882


Numerous sources had that info. posted yeaterday. It looks like ~10% power savings is possible with resonant clock mesh tech and it's easy to implement.


----------



## phillyd

i hope this means higher OC's as well


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> Looking for some more advice. Been unable to pass intelburn testing. I am runing at 4.5 ghz but the clock keeps walking from 1.5 ghz to 4.5. The vcore drops down to .9 when it does this. I have turbo core off in the bios and both LLC set to extreme. cpu and nb overcurrent at %120 and %130. But cpu voltage spectrum is on auto spread spectrum shouyld this be changed to a fixed value snd if so to what? I've found if i set core voltage to 1.375 I get two passes before lock up. If I bump it to 1.4 I can not even finish one. I can play my games and use the computer with out any lock up or slow down so I think I'm close just not there yet!! Btw cpu temp has yet to hit 40 under load it will idle at about 18 and is normaly around 25. And yet I keep it cool in the house it's about 15 celcius (60 fahrenheit) here in my computer room. btw bus speed is 200 and multi is 22.5 unless it's clocked down then my multiplier goes to 7 which I think is normal for when the cores idle down. This is on a crosshair v board it was suggested that I post this here instead of on the crosshair pages.


Did you remember to turn cool-n-quiet off too?


----------



## chippewaguy13

Yea it's off. i am now stable at 4.06 ghz. but clock spead still walks even win cnq off. my power supply is crap and drops my +12 volt down as low as 11.38 at time which explains why i can not get stable at higher settings. what is weird my bus is higher 220 i think with a multiplier of 17 but that is how my chip likes it so far maybe new psu this weekend will help but this walking clock speed js making me nuts!


----------



## pwnzilla61

Yeah you diff. need a new psu for all the goodies you are running.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what kind of cord do i need for this, and what slot is it?


USB. No slot, it's all on the motherboard. There is a little slide switch that switches one USB port from normal to ROG mode, i.e. from the southbridge to the mobo controller.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what kind of cord do i need for this, and what slot is it?
> 
> 
> 
> USB. No slot, it's all on the motherboard. There is a little slide switch that switches one USB port from normal to ROG mode, i.e. from the southbridge to the mobo controller.
Click to expand...

weirdly enough...i have no USB-USB cord. lol


----------



## vladimir-libres

hi. i'm new here....!!
would you count me in??









vladimir-libes - FX 4100 - GA-990FXA-D3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2255540


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> weirdly enough...i have no USB-USB cord. lol


Asus includes one with the board.


----------



## KrArt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> weirdly enough...i have no USB-USB cord. lol


Simple, you dont need it, since you have TUF mobo.


----------



## KrArt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> Yea it's off. i am now stable at 4.06 ghz. but clock spead still walks even win cnq off. my power supply is crap and drops my +12 volt down as low as 11.38 at time which explains why i can not get stable at higher settings. what is weird my bus is higher 220 i think with a multiplier of 17 but that is how my chip likes it so far maybe new psu this weekend will help but this walking clock speed js making me nuts!


Not necessarily. I think your PSU is ok. It'a just a crapy voltage readings, HWmonitor and Formula cannot come to agreement, that's all. Use a multimeter instead


----------



## bdmayne

Are you going to update the FX users?


----------



## cosminmocan

I have the fx 8120 chip on the asrock 990fx exteme 3 at stock clock and i am getting 40 idle and 63+ full load
My current frequencies : cpu vid:1.1500
nb vid:1.1500
I want to aks if they are good and if the temp are normal ? ahh i almost forgot this is with my case opened and the latest bios
what frequencies would u guys recomand me for the stock clock`s ?


----------



## AlbusDlx

Happy to join the FX family.
Really pleased with the 6100 @ 4.7.
Got higher temps @ 4.1GHz with my Phenom II.


----------



## AlbusDlx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cosminmocan*
> 
> I have the fx 8120 chip on the asrock 990fx exteme 3 at stock clock and i am getting 40 idle and 63+ full load
> My current frequencies : cpu vid:1.1500
> nb vid:1.1500
> I want to aks if they are good and if the temp are normal ? ahh i almost forgot this is with my case opened and the latest bios
> what frequencies would u guys recomand me for the stock clock`s ?


That seems really hot for stock speeds.
I get lower idle temps and about the same load temps.
Running my FX-6100 @ 4.7GHz with a 1.52 v-core.
Sure, I have the corsair hydro H60 cpu cooler.
But still, even with stock cooler you should not get so high temps on stock speeds.


----------



## exodusjkd

My 8120\Sabertooth idles right around 40C as well (+\- 2-3). I haven't checked load temperatures, yet.

Currently: Stock HSF&paste, all power settings off in BIOS, as well as Turbo (running a steady 3.11GHz 24\7, no dips, no spikes) just like computers used to back in the P4 and Athlon XP days.

All of my QFan controls for chassis fans (HAF 922) are set to silent. CPU QFAN is on, set to Normal\Standard.

I had a problem installing this new style of stock HSF. I didn't understand the lever\locking mechanism initially (and the way it looks, you will _think_ you do sometimes), but, managed to install it nonetheless. How the installation went has me a bit nervous about how much the stock thermal paste both moved, and how much really spread out across the CPU.

Thus, I'm not sure if a 40C idle (at full, stock power) is normal, but obviously I'm glad at least one other person is experiencing similar results.

To be safe, I am removing the stock HSF and replacing it with my Zalman CNPS9000 (which is unfortunately a 3pin connector and not 4). I'll be using either Zalman's High Performance grease (which comes in a nail polish bottle and you can evenly brush it on) ((my favorite yet))), or this stick of Arctic Silver 5 I just got with all of my new PC stuff at Microcenter.

I'm probably gonna install with the Zalman stuff if I have enough of it left. Something about a "rice grain sized bead of paste" (or cylinder) spreading perfectly evenly across the surface of a square just doesn't seem to jive right. Or am I the only one still scared not to have the entire CPU surface covered before the HSink goes on?

I'll post temp results up for everyone after I get it done.


----------



## AlbusDlx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodusjkd*
> 
> My 8120\Sabertooth idles right around 40C as well (+\- 2-3). I haven't checked load temperatures, yet.
> Currently: Stock HSF&paste, all power settings off in BIOS, as well as Turbo (running a steady 3.11GHz 24\7, no dips, no spikes) just like computers used to back in the P4 and Athlon XP days.
> All of my QFan controls for chassis fans (HAF 922) are set to silent. CPU QFAN is on, set to Normal\Standard.
> I had a problem installing this new style of stock HSF. I didn't understand the lever\locking mechanism initially (and the way it looks, you will _think_ you do sometimes), but, managed to install it nonetheless. How the installation went has me a bit nervous about how much the stock thermal paste both moved, and how much really spread out across the CPU.
> Thus, I'm not sure if a 40C idle (at full, stock power) is normal, but obviously I'm glad at least one other person is experiencing similar results.
> To be safe, I am removing the stock HSF and replacing it with my Zalman CNPS9000 (which is unfortunately a 3pin connector and not 4). I'll be using either Zalman's High Performance grease (which comes in a nail polish bottle and you can evenly brush it on) ((my favorite yet))), or this stick of Arctic Silver 5 I just got with all of my new PC stuff at Microcenter.
> I'm probably gonna install with the Zalman stuff if I have enough of it left. Something about a "rice grain sized bead of paste" (or cylinder) spreading perfectly evenly across the surface of a square just doesn't seem to jive right. Or am I the only one still scared not to have the entire CPU surface covered before the HSink goes on?
> I'll post temp results up for everyone after I get it done.


I use arctic silver. Just a drop in the middle is enough. It spreads out nice and evenly. I promise. Will probably test the nailpolish model next time to compare. Posting a pic, running AIDA64 stresstest for over 1 hour when the screen was taken. Look at the temps @ 4711MHz.


----------



## exodusjkd

I swear I just read somewhere that something like .003" (three-thousandths of an inch) is the appropriate spec for even coverage across the CPU.

I understand that a little bit in the middle can compress out evenly with heat and pressure applied to it. I suppose it's just more comforting to know that you personally have spread a nice, even layer and got to see with your own eyes the coverage that the paste had when the HSF went on.

I hope Cooler Master is fourth-coming with their case fan specs. I need to find out if the HAF 922's stock rear 120mm exhaust fan moves enough cfms to not be a restriction to the Zalman CNPS9000's fan. If I can't get them both operating quietly, and without restricting each other, I will likely remove the exhaust fan and repurpose it as the Zalman will be facing that exhaust grill rather closely and can simply utilize it as a vent. Any stray hot air from that stream will likely get exhuasted from the top by the 200mil fan on the ceiling (which is also pulling cooler air up from the bottom into the Zalman in the first place).

I sometimes wonder how well the computer world understands the way air and heat move. Some of these new generation cases are really cool, but some, I feel like they have fans to be having fans ("..but, everyone else is doing it!") and not considering things like: cfms vs. rpms, location, facing\direction\flow, pressure zones, etc...

Technically, I'm a car guy on paper. I've only got computer experience by growing up with the father I have. From a cursory glance through the industry, I'd have to say that car guys are a little better with moving air


----------



## AMD4ME

Yes ideally you want a TIM film so thin it is almost translucent. Unfortunately many enthusiasts are unable to do this correctly and end up with WAY too much TIM so TIM makers have started recommending a pea or uncooked grain of rice size amount of TIM in the center of the CPU. While it's NOT the best solution it reduces the problem for many people who use at least TEN TIMES more TIM than required. Over time the pea sized TIM spreads out but may not cover the entire heat spreader, but at least it's not dripping over the sides of the CPU.

TIM is ONLY intended to fill the *MICRO PORES* of the heatsink base and CPU heat spreader. MICRO PORES are machining marks, scratches, and minute low spots. TIM is NOT intended to be a separation layer between the heatsink base and CPU heat spreader. *Metal-to-Metal contact is ALWAYS the best.* TIM is a thermal insulator compared to Metal-to-Metal contact so only use a thin, thin, thin, layer of TIM if you want the best efficiency from the heatsink.


----------



## chippewaguy13

First I KNOW WINDOWS EXPERINCES SCORE IS A CRAPPY INDEX. with that being said is anyone scoreing any better then 7.8 with thier chips? I went from a fx-6100 to a fx-8150 and the best I've gotten is 7.8. If anyone is getting a 7.9 could you let me know what clock speed multiplier bios setting ect. your using to get there. I have my fx-8150 on a crosshair V formula board and have been running it at 4.06 ghz. If anyone can compare notes thanks!!!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> First I KNOW WINDOWS EXPERINCES SCORE IS A CRAPPY INDEX. with that being said is anyone scoreing any better then 7.8 with thier chips? I went from a fx-6100 to a fx-8150 and the best I've gotten is 7.8. If anyone is getting a 7.9 could you let me know what clock speed multiplier bios setting ect. your using to get there. I have my fx-8150 on a crosshair V formula board and have been running it at 4.06 ghz. If anyone can compare notes thanks!!!


7.8 is the highest I have ever seen on one of my rigs. it was my intel at 4.7Ghz. that I know of nothing can pull a 7.9 on the CPU score, but as you said its pretty useless but its still fun to look at


----------



## yching07

I got my cpu to be at 4.5ghz but Im getting 6.9 on cinebench, is that fine? should i get more?


----------



## ariefcoolz

Hi, newbie wanna join here.,

Lets Share each other about fx 8150 and the gangs


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Yes ideally you want a TIM film so thin it is almost translucent. Unfortunately many enthusiasts are unable to do this correctly and end up with WAY too much TIM so TIM makers have started recommending a pea or uncooked grain of rice size amount of TIM in the center of the CPU. While it's NOT the best solution it reduces the problem for many people who use at least TEN TIMES more TIM than required. Over time the pea sized TIM spreads out but may not cover the entire heat spreader, but at least it's not dripping over the sides of the CPU.
> TIM is ONLY intended to fill the *MICRO PORES* of the heatsink base and CPU heat spreader. MICRO PORES are machining marks, scratches, and minute low spots. TIM is NOT intended to be a separation layer between the heatsink base and CPU heat spreader. *Metal-to-Metal contact is ALWAYS the best.* TIM is a thermal insulator compared to Metal-to-Metal contact so only use a thin, thin, thin, layer of TIM if you want the best efficiency from the heatsink.


This; I've done the pea drop method for years and years but have recently preferred using my finger(cleaned with alcohol of course) and spreading the absolute thinnest layer possible. Best temps so far.


----------



## mduclow

Hi guys/gals, I need to ask a question here. I have been out of the o/c game for a couple of years so I am not up to date on everything.

I had a PII 965 C3 chip (not a good one, wouldn't give me 4Ghz stable) and just upgraded to a FX4100. I wanted to see some high overclocks, and it has been good on that.

BUT,... here is my problem, the only game I play is Crysis, and now that I have the FX 4100 in here it black screens Crysis and will not run it at all. Anyone have an answer about this?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chippewaguy13*
> 
> First I KNOW WINDOWS EXPERINCES SCORE IS A CRAPPY INDEX. with that being said is anyone scoreing any better then 7.8 with thier chips? I went from a fx-6100 to a fx-8150 and the best I've gotten is 7.8. If anyone is getting a 7.9 could you let me know what clock speed multiplier bios setting ect. your using to get there. I have my fx-8150 on a crosshair V formula board and have been running it at 4.06 ghz. If anyone can compare notes thanks!!!


its gotta be 5.6 or higher cpu clock to be a 7.9


----------



## Tweeky

I got my 8150 at 4250 mhz running Prime 95 and this is what I get


----------



## Tweeky

This how I like to do my overclocking set Prime95 to run and then open and use AI suite II to make adjustments

Make small adjustments and wait a bit and if a worker stops

Stop all Prime workers and make adjustments and restart Prime from the options menu


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> I got my cpu to be at 4.5ghz but Im getting 6.9 on cinebench, is that fine? should i get more?


should bit a higher imo 7.10-7.20 is what I get at 4.5ghz on my FX 8120.


----------



## oldcompgeek

I had same problem with shogun 2 and had to make sure that ALL of the power saving features were disable on the BIOS. Even cool and quet.Then it should be fine.


----------



## regnevacs

First post on OCN!!









My share.
Former Phenom x4 and x6 user.



regnevacs - FX-6100 - MSI 890FXA-GD70

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2272287

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2272287


----------



## axipher

Well my water loop is not set up as seen below so once I get my mATX rig built and my 6870 in there for the TC, I'll be fooling around trying to get a nice 5 GHz overclock









http://www.overclock.net/t/1165941/690-ii-advanced-canary-red/0_50#post_15659464


----------



## Tweeky

New Bulldozer chips released

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_FX_microprocessors

http://www.techpowerup.com/161333/AMD-Intros-the-FX-6200-and-FX-4170-Processors-Cuts-Some-Prices.html

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/315730-28-4170

Like all bulldozer chips its a no show ?


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> should bit a higher imo 7.10-7.20 is what I get at 4.5ghz on my FX 8120.


I get 7.35 , something is not right !! Also for some reason it said 4C 8T


----------



## Wild Wally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> its gotta be 5.6 or higher cpu clock to be a 7.9


I'm getting 7.7 with a 4.6 cpu clock on my rig. Maybe you caan set up some sort of curve with enough points (if data isn't too variable).


----------



## Seronx

WEI

The CPU score was created to measure the processor performance when tasked with common Windows usage activities. The processor is assessed on the following items:

1. Compression and decompression using the LZW compression algorithm

2. Compression and decompression using the Windows Vista compression algorithm used for hibernation files, ReadyBoost and other features

3. Encryption and decryption assessment

4. Computing hashes

5. Encoding of video

For short

1. WinZIP
2. Pagefile/Hibernation/Sleep/etc.
3. Windows 7 Ultimate only feature
4. Windows 7 Ultimate only feature
5. I would have done decoding over encoding


----------



## ariefcoolz

Hi
I want to ask power consumption ( watt ) "before" and "after" Overclock ,
I mean real power consumption 3,6ghz(stock) OC ed to 4,4Ghz ( OC)

and how much different in real usage software( Speed/smooth )?

I think I have waste money if I dont overclock the FX 8150


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ariefcoolz*
> 
> Hi
> I want to ask power consumption ( watt ) "before" and "after" Overclock ,
> I mean real power consumption 3,6ghz(stock) OC ed to 4,4Ghz ( OC)
> and how much different in real usage software( Speed/smooth )?
> I think I have waste money if I dont overclock the FX 8150


while i cannot answer the power consumption option "real usage" is in the eye of the beholder for instance my mother surfing the web playing Farmville probably would not notice the OC at all on the other hand my buddy who does alot of video and picture rendering for work would Definetly notice the OC

so i guess the question is what do you do with your pc lol


----------



## axipher

Here's an odd problem for you all. Last night my new WC loop completed a 24-hour leak test and passed with flying colors, all the tubes are dry as a bone. I plugged the CPU, ATX, and PCIe cables all back in and powered on the rig.

Went in and just loaded my 4.4 GHz overclock profile that maxed at 55 C on my H100 and passed Prime95 12 hour testing.

Now I boot up, start up Prime95, and before it even completes 1 pass on any core, I get rounding errors, and other applications start crashing randomly with random I/O errors (Skype, [email protected] v7, Steam, CCC, MSE). So I go back in to Prim95 and stop the testing and my rig crashes and restarts, then my SSD isn't recognized.

Had to unplug the system for 20 seconds then start back up before my SSD would show up.

The only changes I made to the system was I moved my 6870 from the top PCIe slot to the bottom one, so I took the time to uninstall and re-install the drivers just to be safe.

Why is Prime95 causing errors in all my other applications though at the same settings I had stable with an H100.

I'm contemplating just re-installing Windows tonight, maybe grab the Consumer Preview once it goes live and just installing it to my HDD, kind of getting tired of OCZ and AMD not being able to play nicely together.


----------



## AMD4ME

^^^^ You may need to clear CMOS and start fresh after changing PCI-e slots. I'd also run Memtest86+ to see if you have developed a RAM issue. SSD issues aren't limited to OCZ but they certainly have had their issues though it's not related to AMD or Intel CPUs.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> ^^^^ You may need to clear CMOS and start fresh after changing PCI-e slots. I'd also run Memtest86+ to see if you have developed a RAM issue. SSD issues aren't limited to OCZ but they certainly have had their issues though it's not related to AMD or Intel CPUs.


Hmm, I completely forgot about clearing the CMOS, I might just bite the bullet, pull the battery, and do a fresh install. The joys of having all data on a home server and all programs on an HDD.

So far my Solid 3 and Vertex 3 both give issues in my AM3 and AM3+ build but nt at all in my Intel HTPC, yet to try any other SSD's though.

Now just waiting for the Consumer Preview Launch of Windows 8


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Now just waiting for the Consumer Preview Launch of Windows 8


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/download
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So far my Solid 3 and Vertex 3 both give issues in my AM3 and AM3+ build but nt at all in my Intel HTPC, yet to try any other SSD's though.


Never had an issue with my SSDs ;P, heck though I am on AM2+


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Now just waiting for the Consumer Preview Launch of Windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/download
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So far my Solid 3 and Vertex 3 both give issues in my AM3 and AM3+ build but nt at all in my Intel HTPC, yet to try any other SSD's though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had an issue with my SSDs ;P, heck though I am on AM2+
Click to expand...

Yep, already downloaded, ready to install tonight. And I'm not sure it it's just the 850/950 SB that is the issue or not, but meh. I'll try Windows 8 clean install and a fresh BIOS flash tonight and go from there.


----------



## dstoler

Isn't it recommended to have your gpu on the topmost pcie slot? I'm sure its fine but just saying... SSD info travels on the SouthBridge correct? You don't have that overclocked at all do you? (On my am3 build my biostar board allows sb overclock) that is a quick way to corrupt some data right there. You think that your sataIII slot could be causing issues? Is it set to ahcmi?

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Isn't it recommended to have your gpu on the topmost pcie slot? I'm sure its fine but just saying... SSD info travels on the SouthBridge correct? You don't have that overclocked at all do you? (On my am3 build my biostar board allows sb overclock) that is a quick way to corrupt some data right there. You think that your sataIII slot could be causing issues? Is it set to ahcmi?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


GPU position doesn't matter on my board, my old board needed the GPU in the bottom slot and a mini switch card in the top slot to get full 16x PCIe rather then just 8x.

As for the South bridge, I didn't specifically set it overclocked anywhere, unless my BCLK set to 233 is affecting it. I was also thinking it might be related to NB or HT at non-stock speeds.

As for SATA settings, I have:
- AMDI AHCI BIOS ROM: Disabled
- Sata Mode: AHCI
- SATA IDE Combined Mode: Disabled
- SMART: Disabled
- Aggressive Link Power Management: Disabled
- Marvell SATA3 Operation Mode: Disabled


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hmm, I completely forgot about clearing the CMOS, I might just bite the bullet, pull the battery, and do a fresh install. The joys of having all data on a home server and all programs on an HDD.
> So far my Solid 3 and Vertex 3 both give issues in my AM3 and AM3+ build but nt at all in my Intel HTPC, yet to try any other SSD's though.
> *Now just waiting for the Consumer Preview Launch of Windows 8*


You're REALLY into pain!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Hmm, I completely forgot about clearing the CMOS, I might just bite the bullet, pull the battery, and do a fresh install. The joys of having all data on a home server and all programs on an HDD.
> So far my Solid 3 and Vertex 3 both give issues in my AM3 and AM3+ build but nt at all in my Intel HTPC, yet to try any other SSD's though.
> *Now just waiting for the Consumer Preview Launch of Windows 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're REALLY into pain!
Click to expand...

No pain, I knew the hurdles and hardships I would face when I adopted technology as my religion...


----------



## Mule928

What kind of Maxxmem preview results are you guys getting?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mule928*
> 
> What kind of Maxxmem preview results are you guys getting?


I'll post some tonight once I get Windows 8 installed.


----------



## ariefcoolz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> while i cannot answer the power consumption option "real usage" is in the eye of the beholder for instance my mother surfing the web playing Farmville probably would not notice the OC at all on the other hand my buddy who does alot of video and picture rendering for work would Definetly notice the OC
> so i guess the question is what do you do with your pc lol


thanks for the answer








Yeah I do lot of that thing( browsing ) despite of editing video









Do you know the video editing software that fully maximum suitable for "bulldozer' so the bulldozer show the " real POWER and Real Effective "


----------



## DevilDriver

I'm going to put my rig on a Kill-A-Watt as soon as the library has one in(there going to put one on hold for me as soon as they get one)
I'll report back the results of my FX-6100 rig idle and under full cpu load then cpu gpu load once I get it.


----------



## Gordon49X

Hi, upgrading from Athlon 2.8ghz to the FX 4170 at 4.2. Looking forward to it!


----------



## moparbob7

Hey guys check this out..... this is funny!!!!!!!


----------



## vedaire

umm you did flash to the newest firmware for your ssd right sandforce controllers are known for issues with rebooting and bsod and such with the older firmware.


----------



## ML241

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moparbob7*
> 
> Hey guys check this out..... this is funny!!!!!!!


I had to set my PC to stock to install it. I didn't like it and it gave me nothing but problems. Crossfire didn't work so I'm already back to windows 7.
You might have better luck.


----------



## Heidi

Lol..at the same time I just run WEI and this is what got...


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ariefcoolz*
> 
> Hi
> I want to ask power consumption ( watt ) "before" and "after" Overclock ,
> I mean real power consumption 3,6ghz(stock) OC ed to 4,4Ghz ( OC)
> and how much different in real usage software( Speed/smooth )?
> I think I have waste money if I dont overclock the FX 8150


Just checked it yesterday. Around 150W idle for the whole system and 260 load with prime 95. 360 load with prime 95 and frumark on a 6950.

This is CPU at stock, but CPU Nb at around 1.30V


----------



## ariefcoolz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ariefcoolz*
> 
> thanks for the answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do lot of that thing( browsing ) despite of editing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the video editing software that fully maximum suitable for "bulldozer' so the bulldozer show the " real POWER and Real Effective "


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Just checked it yesterday. Around 150W idle for the whole system and 260 load with prime 95. 360 load with prime 95 and frumark on a 6950.
> This is CPU at stock, but CPU Nb at around 1.30V


thanks for the answer









Now, I've got little surprise when Im installing software.

the Core of fx 8150 not ALL function, just 1 or 2 that hit 90% , then the temp dramatically increase , hit 45 C.
Yesterday, I encoding video just hit 40*C , ( 8core all work )










anybody got this issue too?


----------



## axipher

So Windows 8 is great, no issues yet aside from lackluster AMD GPU folding, but that's most likely another issue, maybe drivers.

I didn't get a chance to fool around with it last night because some things came up, but tonight should be a good chance for me to really play around with it.

See what I can squeeze out of my WC'd FX.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So Windows 8 is great, no issues yet aside from lackluster AMD GPU folding, but that's most likely another issue, maybe drivers.
> I didn't get a chance to fool around with it last night because some things came up, but tonight should be a good chance for me to really play around with it.
> See what I can squeeze out of my WC'd FX.


how does your FX perform in windows 8 ive heard that they were optmizing the instruction sets so that they could better utilize the bulldozer architecture


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So Windows 8 is great, no issues yet aside from lackluster AMD GPU folding, but that's most likely another issue, maybe drivers.
> I didn't get a chance to fool around with it last night because some things came up, but tonight should be a good chance for me to really play around with it.
> See what I can squeeze out of my WC'd FX.
> 
> 
> 
> how does your FX perform in windows 8 ive heard that they were optmizing the instruction sets so that they could better utilize the bulldozer architecture
Click to expand...

Honestly haven't had a chance to play yet, something came up last night and took up 4 hours of my night so I managed to get it installed, got frustrated from the broken Dual-LAN functionality and 25% loss in AMD GPU PPD.

Should have more time to get a stable OC and run some quick tests tonight, still can't do much as it's my TC folding rig until my motherboard for my mATX case mod comes in. Got the Xeon X3480 for that build yesterday.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mduclow*
> 
> Hi guys/gals, I need to ask a question here. I have been out of the o/c game for a couple of years so I am not up to date on everything.
> I had a PII 965 C3 chip (not a good one, wouldn't give me 4Ghz stable) and just upgraded to a FX4100. I wanted to see some high overclocks, and it has been good on that.
> BUT,... here is my problem, the only game I play is Crysis, and now that I have the FX 4100 in here it black screens Crysis and will not run it at all. Anyone have an answer about this?
> Thanks for all the help!


Make sure you update the motherboard BIOS to the latest release, there were lots of issues with release BIOS's locking up in or not running particular games.

Also make sure to stress test with OCCT or something similar. AMD overdrive was reporting stable when OCCT would error out in 5-10 seconds.


----------



## EliteReplay

*i have the same question but with the FX-8120 thank!*

Hi
I want to ask power consumption ( watt ) "before" and "after" Overclock ,
I mean real power consumption 3,1ghz(stock) OC ed to 4.1 to 4.4Ghz ( OC)
and how much different in real usage software( Speed/smooth )?

*also where i can get FX-8120 with 95 TDP?*


----------



## Speedy-j

Where can I find a working amd overdrive for my bulldozer?
The current version 4.0.3 does no work for me ,I can't change multiplier.
It only works when i select all cores ,but i want to change one module.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedy-j*
> 
> Where can I find a working amd overdrive for my bulldozer?
> The current version 4.0.3 does no work for me ,I can't change multiplier.
> It only works when i select all cores ,but i want to change one module.


I would strongly suggest not using software to overclock, but your BIOS instead.


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So Windows 8 is great, no issues yet aside from lackluster AMD GPU folding, but that's most likely another issue, maybe drivers.
> I didn't get a chance to fool around with it last night because some things came up, but tonight should be a good chance for me to really play around with it.
> See what I can squeeze out of my WC'd FX.
> 
> 
> 
> how does your FX perform in windows 8 ive heard that they were optmizing the instruction sets so that they could better utilize the bulldozer architecture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly haven't had a chance to play yet, something came up last night and took up 4 hours of my night so I managed to get it installed, got frustrated from the broken Dual-LAN functionality and 25% loss in AMD GPU PPD.
> 
> Should have more time to get a stable OC and run some quick tests tonight, still can't do much as it's my TC folding rig until my motherboard for my mATX case mod comes in. Got the Xeon X3480 for that build yesterday.
Click to expand...

On my 990fx fatal1ty In Windows 8 I do not have a problem with dual LAN. I wonder what the issue is with yours? Also in win 7 my hd6850 was folding around 7000 ppd and now its saying 7500 ppd. Are these really low numbers? I'm not sure what's the standard. I know that my 8120 @ 4ghz is only getting 1100-1400ppd so by those standards my Radeon isn't doing too bad. I also have my phenom II 840 rig folding -smp and have not put win 8 on it yet but in win 7 its averaging 1000PPD. So my username is getting around 10k ppd not bad. (Only at 50,000 points so far )

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So Windows 8 is great, no issues yet aside from lackluster AMD GPU folding, but that's most likely another issue, maybe drivers.
> I didn't get a chance to fool around with it last night because some things came up, but tonight should be a good chance for me to really play around with it.
> See what I can squeeze out of my WC'd FX.
> 
> 
> 
> how does your FX perform in windows 8 ive heard that they were optmizing the instruction sets so that they could better utilize the bulldozer architecture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly haven't had a chance to play yet, something came up last night and took up 4 hours of my night so I managed to get it installed, got frustrated from the broken Dual-LAN functionality and 25% loss in AMD GPU PPD.
> 
> Should have more time to get a stable OC and run some quick tests tonight, still can't do much as it's my TC folding rig until my motherboard for my mATX case mod comes in. Got the Xeon X3480 for that build yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On my 990fx fatal1ty In Windows 8 I do not have a problem with dual LAN. I wonder what the issue is with yours? Also in win 7 my hd6850 was folding around 7000 ppd and now its saying 7500 ppd. Are these really low numbers? I'm not sure what's the standard. I know that my 8120 @ 4ghz is only getting 1100-1400ppd so by those standards my Radeon isn't doing too bad. I also have my phenom II 840 rig folding -smp and have not put win 8 on it yet but in win 7 its averaging 1000PPD. So my username is getting around 10k ppd not bad. (Only at 50,000 points so far )
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have two networks, public and private, each with their own internet source

Public:
- 192.168.1.XXX
- 255.255.255.0
- Cable Modem
- Shared by all 5 room mates

Private:
- 10.0.0.XXX
- 255.255.255.0
- Cable Modem
- My own personal connection

My issue with dual LAN is that as soon as I remove DNS settings form one of them, Windows 8 thinks I have no internet access at all even though one of them does. In Windows 7 I could disable DNS servers on either network, on either port and it would work fine still. With Windows 8, not so much, so my only option is to only have my private network plugged in and lose access to the resources on the public network.

Also my 6870 gets 8k PPD in Windows 7 and 7k PPD in Windows 8.

Your 8120 should be getting at least 15k PPD doing SMP folding.


----------



## Speedy-j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I would strongly suggest not using software to overclock, but your BIOS instead.


I am overclocking with the BIOS but I have a weak module,the rest is okay
With the weake module i can reach 4.7GHz stable ,but the other 3 modules are crazy fast.
So i want to set the multiplier of the weak module fixed.

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Ryncrash

Add me to the club, currently thow im trying to overclock on 8120 (on air ) w/ CHV bios 1102.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have two networks, public and private, each with their own internet source
> Public:
> - 192.168.1.XXX
> - 255.255.255.0
> - Cable Modem
> - Shared by all 5 room mates
> Private:
> - 10.0.0.XXX
> - 255.255.255.0
> - Cable Modem
> - My own personal connection


This is multi homing, and unless you are using linux or windows server it will cause... random issues. Its better to have one connection to the internet and one to the other PC's if you are not running an advanced/server OS.

Good firewall routers will actually let you assign a separate sub-net to each port.


----------



## exodusjkd

I should probably correct my discussion about temps from a few pages ago.

I thought I was seeing about 40*C at idle and maybe an additional 4-6*C under load (mind you, zero overclocking). I thought that seemed like an appropriate temperature for when I am gaming etc..., but, much too high for idle\email\intarwebs.

Anyway, I've been looking at CPU temps and not Core temps, so really, it's that higher temp under the socket, not "in" the CPU. Turns out I idle and do low end computing in the mid 20s (currently at 26*C right now just typing this with nothing but Firefox open and a stock Bulldozer HSF ((which btw, does anyone else think this is a way better stock cooler than usual, for AMD _or_ Intel?)))

I will, however, still likely install my Zalman CNPS9000 just as soon as I find my Zalman grease (with the nail-polish style brush built into the lid). I have a brand new syringe of Artic Silver 5, but, besides wishing the compound was physically inside of the Zalman bottle, something really just does not sit well with a dab in the middle expanding. I don't mind "expanding" it across the CPU surface myself prior to HSF installation.

I'm still waiting for something I can sleep at night with calling it the "definitive guide\resource for TIM information, knowledge and application to CPU surface instructions", or something similar. I've seen the occasional post with a good tip, but no amazing write-up. In fact, I think it would be GREAT if a guy from Intel and a guy from AMD got together and did a YouTube clip, or some sort of collaborative, visual + text based, TIM application instructional guide packed with information that's true for all CPUs, and then manufacturer specific things we all should know. I think a little bit of cooperation between them and combination of heads on creating sort of an industry accepted, universal knowledge base for just this one little thing (which by the way, ruins people PCs and wallets on a DAILY basis) would look really good to the public and enthusiasts like us.


----------



## AMD4ME

There is no magic to TIM application or performance. *TIM is only intended to fill the MICRO PORES in the heatsink base and CPU heat spreader*. That is only the machining marks, scratches and minute low spots. *You want FULL metal-to-metal contact betwee the heatsink and CPU heat spreader*. If that were possible you would not need any TIM. You do NOT want a 100% layer of TIM separating the HSF from the CPU heat spreader because TIM is an insulator compared to metal-to-metal contact. You want almost NO TIM between the HSF and CPU. If you use TIM properly and install the heatsink and use the PC for awhile, then remove the HSF for inspection, you should find the majority of surface area bare of TIM and TIM only remaining where there is a scratch or low spot. Any more TIM than that is TOO MUCH TIM.

The best application of TIM is .003" or less across the entire heat spreader. LESS is better. You can leave an 1/8" border around the CPU/GPU heat spreader so the excess TIM that squeezes out from the inner section doesn't run over the side of the CPU/GPU.

The reason you see way too much TIM in use on products you buy is because they are not going to spend the time to properly spread the TIM .003" thick or less across the CPU/GPU. The pea or uncooked grain of rice and single line TIM methods were created to try and reduce the excessive quantity of TIM people apply - which REDUCES the thermal performance of the HSF.

On FX CPUs that run hot when OC'ed the least amount of TIM possible may drop the CPU temp a few degrees C over the other methods proposed.


----------



## exodusjkd

Currently reading this article: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=150&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=0

Excellent material and insight so far. Written incredibly well.

It's a follow up article to one done in 2008 covering only 30 some-odd TIMs. This article was written in 2009, and so far, I would conjecture is likely at least 90% or better relevant to today's enthusiasts. The website likely has more recently published information on the subject, but, I have yet to make it through this follow-up article yet (I didn't even read the first one, I just clicked the link to the new one in the edited beginning that points you to the most recently written article, so I started there).

Sorry, btw, if those articles are old news, but, judging by some of the stuff I've read (besides my own ignorant questions\comments\ponderings) from fellow forum members and members of other forums the net wide, I'm pretty sure there should be a damn web-page dedicated to just this subject.

My primary concern about switching HSFs at the moment is as follows: I'd been running on an Athlon 64 X2 3800+ with the Zalman CNPS9000 for a while, then, got a free upgrade to a Phenom X4 9750 while the Phenom II series was hogging the lime-light (IMO it was when 965BE was king, C3 revisions were the new "MUST have" and only talks of 6-core stuff were going on). I'd been reading from both the AMD and Intel camp that factory HSFs were sucking ass as per usual, but, that the recent\current AMD stock units were particularly awful (especially the Phenom II ones). Loud and hot. That's all you would read and to this day, still, a chunk of what people are saying.

Now, Bulldozers are out. Not having owned a P2 yet, (I skipped straight to BD), or even having the stock HSF for my P1, I was content with my CNPS9K and the Zalman compound I've been using for like two or three years.

Now, I've got this new BD chip (still loving the crap out of it AT STOCK SPEEDS no less) and I'm looking at the HSF wondering if there are significant design improvements over the older stuff. (EDIT: I just googled around to find out what P2 stock HSFs look like and they are apparently pretty similar to the BD ones. Tho, I will say, it seems like there is a little more copper heat-pipe action in the new HSFs). Part of me has a lot of faith in the OEM (I'm a car guy heavily modifies and some of the highest performance I've gained in certain areas has been with OE stuff, and a lot of the problems I've fixed on other cars was by switching an aftermarket part for an OE one). This faith is particularly excited by the manufacturer updating stuff themselves, like with this new HSF. Also, it's little things, like the fact that my BD HSF has a fourth pin and the header on the board does as well, the CNPS, 3 only :\ (womp womp womp waaaaaaah) (a small difference, I know).

So, what's the big deal? I guess just that AMD probably has a few extra dollars to throw a bone to the guy coming up with HSFs at the factory to come out with something better every time a new chip comes out. I know it's the bread and butter of people like Zalman to improve on things (not invent them) that the OEManufacturer didn't have the time\money\motivation to make better, but, the OEM likely has better information to start with and in terms of priceerformance, may have the edge still on aftermarket stuff (ie. the additional money spent on acquiring a new HSF may not have a great performance:dollar ratio compared to the HSF AMD banged out in fifteen minutes on a lunch break).

The Zalman unit I have is a few years old now. I don't even think they still have it on their website. Just, upgraded and similar models (mostly that only feature the addition of an LED in the fan). Granted, it's still compatible with AM3 and 3+, but, part of me worries the gap in time may represent a loss in performance compared to even the current stock HSF. Also, it's not even pulse width modulated (or I'm ******ed and it is and the 4th wire from the plug isn't for regulating that) which does help fan life (bearing and motor wise) and provide a means for more accurate temperature and fan speed control.

I guess I'm not the only one who has a tough time pulling the trigger on mods and upgrades when you go from craigslist, barter and hand me down parts to finally going to the store and buying everything brand new, huh?


----------



## exodusjkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> There is no magic to TIM application or performance. *TIM is only intended to fill the MICRO PORES in the heatsink base and CPU heat spreader*. That is only the machining marks, scratches and minute low spots. *You want FULL metal-to-metal contact betwee the heatsink and CPU heat spreader*. If that were possible you would not need any TIM. You do NOT want a 100% layer of TIM separating the HSF from the CPU heat spreader because TIM is an insulator compared to metal-to-metal contact. You want almost NO TIM between the HSF and CPU. If you use TIM properly and install the heatsink and use the PC for awhile, then remove the HSF for inspection, you should find the majority of surface area bare of TIM and TIM only remaining where there is a scratch or low spot. Any more TIM than that is TOO MUCH TIM.
> The best application of TIM is .003" or less across the entire heat spreader. LESS is better. You can leave an 1/8" border around the CPU/GPU heat spreader so the excess TIM that squeezes out from the inner section doesn't run over the side of the CPU/GPU.
> The reason you see way too much TIM in use on products you buy is because they are not going to spend the time to properly spread the TIM .003" thick or less across the CPU/GPU. The pea or uncooked grain of rice and single line TIM methods were created to try and reduce the excessive quantity of TIM people apply - which REDUCES the thermal performance of the HSF.
> On FX CPUs that run hot when OC'ed the least amount of TIM possible may drop the CPU temp a few degrees C over the other methods proposed.


Everything said here is consistent with the bulk, or scope, of the link I put in my above post. AMD4ME made his post while I was typing out mine and it serves as a *****in' Cliff's Notes for that article.

I do, however, recommend anyone whose truly serious about understanding the topic any better read the entirety of it. There's even a page in it that says something to the effect of "if you are reading this, you are probably more serious into performance\information than the people who jumped to the end of the article to see the performance charts".

EDIT:
I have compared the two compounds I have to the charts listed at the end of the above linked article. The Zalman product I have is specifically Zalman ZM-STG 1, which is rated with a C designation and the Arctic Silver 5 Polysynthetic compound, which is rated with an A.

My CNPS9000 HSF is a polished\mirror finish style for anyone (who actually read the entire article)'s curiosity, which, calls for a lower viscosity TIM. I'll have to do more compound specific research as it is entirely possible the Zalman grease could outperform the AS5 even with a letter grade two points below _even though_ the article has nearly converted me entirely to the AS5 camp (overall, not to say for a specific application) from having sworn by the Zalman product (which I still do, if not just for the fact of being able to brush it on).


----------



## AMD4ME

The post below was posted in the Air Cooling forum to help people but I'll post it here as it relates to FX CPUs as they generate a lot of heat when OC'ed. The link at the bottom will illustrate why smoother surfaces are better as there are fewer and lower high spots and thus more metal-to-metal contact between the HSF base and the CPU heat spreader.

We can debate surface finish forever but the reality is if it were possible - which is is NOT, then 100% metal-to-metal contact would be the best means to transfer heat from the heat spreader to the HSF. By being smooth and FLAT the two surfaces have the least thermal resistance. Technically the smoother the surface while remaining flat, the higher the percentage of metal-to-metal contact. Shiny does not necessarily mean the surfaces are flat nor smooth.

*Lapping is intended to make a surface flat*. It can actually make the surface smoother or rougher depending on how the work is done and with what grit abrasive. Polishing is typically done for looks, not for better thermal conduction. It's very difficult to polish a surface the size of a CPU heat spreader and keep it flat. Polishing of specimens for microscopic inspection is not concerned with the sample being flat across the entire surface as is required for good thermal transfer in a HSF/CPU. Micro grain polishing is intended to show the grain structure of the metal or whatever you're interested in. This microscopic metallurgical inspection would show you why a smoother surface transfers heat better than a rough surface where the actual metal-to-metal contact is much lower due essentially to micro high spots. (See link at bottom).

The theory that more surface area via a rougher surface or dimples improves thermal transfer is unlikely for a HSF/CPU application because air has poor thermal conduction meaning TIM must be used to FILL the voids from the rougher surface or dimples to improve thermal conduction. Unfortunately TIM is an insulator compared to proper metal-to-metal contact. So while the surface area may increase with roughness or dimples, the thermal conduction may decrease due to LESS metal-to-metal contact and the need for TIM - which is an insulator.

As far as convex HSF bases are concerned, they are not or should not be convex by design but in fact they are often the result of poor machining - regardless of what a HSF mfg. tells you. They is no need nor desire to have an excessive pressure in the center of the HSF. Beyond a moderate pressure, more pressure does NOT = more thermal conduction. Any quality HSF design should have more than enough pressure to provide proper thermal conduction without a convex base. A convex base can reduce proper pressure and surface contact on the rest of the HSF and heat spreader surface, reducing thermal conduction. You will often see poor results from HSFs with a convex base compared to those with a flat base.

The link below shows a side vew of a smooth surface under magnification. As you can see if you had two "smooth" surfaces - a HSF and a CPU heat spreader, one on top of the other, only the high spots would actually touch each other. *TIM is used to fill the MICRO PORES or voids ONLY*. It's preferred to have 100% metal-to-metal contact but this is impossible. You only want enough TIM to fill the voids, not so much as to prevent true metal-to-metal contact of the HSF base and CPU heat spreader. This is why more TIM is bad for thermal conduction to the HSF.

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Surface+finish&start=245&hl=en&sa=X&biw=870&bih=616&addh=36&tbm=isch&prmd=imvnsb&tbnid=jUkHqLhvH9csWM:&imgrefurl=http://www.kepcoinc.com/%3Fpage%3Dserviceselectropolishing&docid=jb931ksq7kFeAM&imgurl=http://www.kepcoinc.com/images/uploaded/electropolishing_diagram2.2.gif&w=400&h=289&ei=D55ST-6YFYejgwfJw4jrDQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=559&vpy=135&dur=982&hovh=191&hovw=264&tx=143&ty=214&sig=114770364959779861631&page=16&tbnh=131&tbnw=192&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:245


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
from what i have ,by skinning the artical,would removing the heat sink after a while and scraping back the thermal paste be a good idea as it would be more metal to metal contact and just a residual thermal paste please?


----------



## Tweeky

Just make sure you have enough paste to fill all the air voids

When the CPU heats up the tension from the mounting device will squeeze out excess paste


----------



## DevilDriver

Guys got some real world Bulldozer power consumption readings and made a post.
Check it out and if any one else has some readings please post them.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1224496/bulldozer-power-consumption#post_16625362


----------



## exodusjkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> from what i have ,by skinning the artical,would removing the heat sink after a while and scraping back the thermal paste be a good idea as it would be more metal to metal contact and just a residual thermal paste please?


I wouldn't suggest this. It would likely be optimal to "do it right the first time", so to speak, and not have to pull the HSF back off (unless you are removing the CPU for a return\upgrade).

Some of the key tips I can offer are:
- Properly clean and prepare both surfaces
- Apply grease to HSF, not CPU (I still do CPU, but apparently, others have their ways)
- Instead of just dabbing on and installing, use something both clean and inert to evenly spread and press the grease into the face of the surface and do it (if at all possible) against the metal's grain (like a library card, etc..).
- Less is more, you can actually increase temperatures by having too much.

TIM is the lesser of two (really three) evils. It's just taking space to not let air or moisture in. It conducts better than air, but, still worse than metal, so, it's purpose is to fill micro imperfections, not be a perfectly flat layer of material to sit completely evenly across for the CPU.


----------



## AMD4ME

I should mention that it's good to check the HSF base and CPU heat spreader with a razor blade or machinist straight edge or similar to be sure they are reasonably flat before you start.

Scraping off the excess with a straight edge before you install the HSF is fine but the layer should really not be anywhere close to thick and you need to be careful not to remove all the TIM. The best way I can describe how thin you want the TIM is almost a translucent film. That's all you want.

IME it's best to apply the TIM to the CPU, not the HSF base as some bases are larger than the CPU heat spreader and the TIM not in contact with the CPU heat spreader could run down the side of the CPU when it gets hot.

Keep in mind this is the ideal situation and it may get you a couple degrees over the pea or grain of rice method. It's not going to lower your load temps. a lot, but some folks find it worth the effort.


----------



## fivestring

Can you guys please link me to some overclocked 4100 benchmarks. I know its kinda lacking at stock clock but, for the grace of god I can't find it myself. I will have mine by mid week and just want to have something to shoot for/compare aginst.


----------



## exodusjkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> I should mention that it's good to check the HSF base and CPU heat spreader with a razor blade or machinist straight edge or similar to be sure they are reasonably flat before you start.
> Scraping off the excess with a straight edge before you install the HSF is fine but the layer should really not be anywhere close to thick and you need to be careful not to remove all the TIM. The best way I can describe how thin you want the TIM is almost a translucent film. That's all you want.
> IME it's best to apply the TIM to the CPU, not the HSF base as some bases are larger than the CPU heat spreader and the TIM not in contact with the CPU heat spreader could run down the side of the CPU when it gets hot.
> Keep in mind this is the ideal situation and it may get you a couple degrees over the pea or grain of rice method. It's not going to lower your load temps. a lot, but some folks find it worth the effort.


I was actually thinking about bringing my CNPS9000 into school to check it with a straight-edge and feeler gauges (I think the smallest I'll have handy is 0.0005"). It has a smooth, polished surface unlike the stock HSF I installed.

I always used to put my TIM on the CPU and spread it there (the Zalman brush-in-cap makes for a really easy application process). What I had gathered from the article I linked to and the fact that the stock HSF had paste on it and not the CPU lead me to believe that perhaps applying it to the HSF was the way to go. I prefer the CPU and if you're saying CPU as well, that's good enough for me to keep doing it that way.

I'm now amused by a time I was nearly out of Zalman TIM and was installing a processor that night to finish a school project or some other time sensitive task and needed the PC for it. I had it spread on so thin that I could read the text on the surface of the processor and was scared *****less that I was going to burn up a processor as a result.

I wonder how many people RMA'd cooling products over time when all they needed to do was reinstall them with *less* TIM. It still sounds weird in my head: "less TIM, less Temps"... may never get used to that.

Oh yeah, one other thing before I hop off here. I wouldn't use a razor blade. This is one area where my automotive experience is definitely going to help. Many people use razors on gasket surfaces and while in some situations its an acceptable practice, many times the person ends up knicking and altering the surface they are preparing for a new gasket, liquid gasket, or another flat mating surface. This generally causes leaks and other associated problems with this condition.

To combat the issue, someone along the line came up with what are essentially plastic razor blades specifically intended for use on metallic surfaces like HSF bottoms and tops of CPUs to name only two. The plastic blades posses sufficient hardness to apply pressure to them and successfully remove existing material (old gasket material, dirt, contaminants and the like) without breaking all that often. Dragging one of these across the surface, applying even pressure across the implement, _could_ prove as an effective method of leveling TIM and removing its excess during processor and HSF installation. It could possibly prove useful in "dry" removal of old material, saving us from using cleaning products that some TIM manufacturers sell, or, like I use, isopropyl rubbing alcohol.

Those blades can be easily purchased through the internet and are not expensive. I will see if I can obtain one from class, use it and post the results for anyone who is curios. We may need to call up someone like Artic Silver and see if we can't get them to start including one with each unit of their TIM to ease the application process and help guarantee the highest level of performance possible.

One item I've used for situations like this rather successfully is an ice scraper. Plastic, hard, flat and attached to a handle that provides more than adequate leverage, they're an easy and relatively available (also inexpensive) solution for this sort of thing.


----------



## AMD4ME

The only reason for mentioning the razor blade *was to check flatness*, not for scraping excess TIM off the CPU. If you're going to drag something over the CPU to scape excess TIM off make sure it's straight or it defeats the whole point. A plastic credit card or scaper may or may not actually be flat and straight but a machinists straight edge is. Exercise great care so you don't create burrs or scratches.

*This kind of work requires dexterity and care or you can FUBAR your CPU*. It's not for those who think a hammer is a precision tool for making round pegs fit in square holes.


----------



## KarathKasun

The thin film method is best suited for lapped cpus and heatsinks.

Have you seen the state of the IHS recently? Its simply astounding how badly they are made, and you usually need quite a bit of TIM to fill the voids in them.

You would think that they could simply do a quick and dirty lapping on them before and after plating.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> The thin film method is best suited for lapped cpus and heatsinks.
> Have you seen the state of the IHS recently? Its simply astounding how badly they are made, and you usually need quite a bit of TIM to fill the voids in them.
> You would think that they could simply do a quick and dirty lapping on them before and after plating.


Yea, most are not flat unless you lap them.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have two networks, public and private, each with their own internet source
> Public:
> - 192.168.1.XXX
> - 255.255.255.0
> - Cable Modem
> - Shared by all 5 room mates
> Private:
> - 10.0.0.XXX
> - 255.255.255.0
> - Cable Modem
> - My own personal connection
> 
> 
> 
> This is multi homing, and unless you are using linux or windows server it will cause... random issues. Its better to have one connection to the internet and one to the other PC's if you are not running an advanced/server OS.
> 
> Good firewall routers will actually let you assign a separate sub-net to each port.
Click to expand...

It works fine in Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 on the same rig, just Windows 8 doesn't like it.

Problem is 3 of my rigs require access to both networks where as one rig only needs access to my private, and the rest of the room mates need access to the public one. So this was the only thing I could of.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Anyone feel like doing some MemTest on this?
Quote:


> *1866 supported with 1 DPC (DIMM per Channel) in single memory slot motherboard designs


This is from the AMD website about the IMC for the Bulldozer CPU.

I know people have beens successul in setting the XMP for 1866 or higher in Dual Channel mode.
I just wondered how it would effect Memory Latency in Single Channel Mode.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Anyone feel like doing some MemTest on this?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *1866 supported with 1 DPC (DIMM per Channel) in single memory slot motherboard designs
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the AMD website about the IMC for the Bulldozer CPU.
> I know people have beens successul in setting the XMP for 1866 or higher in Dual Channel mode.
> I just wondered how it would effect Memory Latency in Single Channel Mode.
Click to expand...

i havent tested in single channel but ive had XMP 2133 set no issues on my Asus sabertooth 990FX board there is even an option for 2400 but i dont have the memory for it yet


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> i havent tested in single channel but ive had XMP 2133 set no issues on my Asus sabertooth 990FX board there is even an option for 2400 but i dont have the memory for it yet


this.

I'm running at ddr3 2000 in dual channel, I can go to 2133 also, but i have to cut the timings way back. Only thing holding me back is my memory.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Anyone feel like doing some MemTest on this?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *1866 supported with [bold]1 DPC (DIMM per Channel)[/bold] in single memory slot motherboard designs
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the AMD website about the IMC for the Bulldozer CPU.
> I know people have beens successul in setting the XMP for 1866 or higher in Dual Channel mode.
> I just wondered how it would effect Memory Latency in Single Channel Mode.
Click to expand...

Could someone do Memory Test on this to check the latency difference? What I am asking is for the test to be run with 1 DIMM each in it's own Channel. So two sticks, each in Single Channel mode, run at 1866Mhz. Then compare it to running 2 sticks in Dual Channel mode and compare the values.

I am just curious because of what is stated on AMD's website, that the IMC in the Bulldozer is designed to run 1866Mhz in Single Channel mode.


----------



## KarathKasun

What that says is one memory module per channel, and is referring to motherboards with only 2 memory slots. There are no boards with only one memory slot in the general public afaik.


----------



## Maurauder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284455
Maurauder - AMD FX 6100 - Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> What that says is one memory module per channel, and is referring to motherboards with only 2 memory slots. There are no boards with only one memory slot in the general public afaik.


Thanks for the info. I thought that's what it was referring to. But modern motherboards, even with only 2 Ram Slots, still run in Dual Channel mode with 2 sticks installed.
So it still doesn't answer their wording with 1 DIMM per channel for 1866Mhz setttings. What I take from it, is that it's optimized for one 1866Mhz stick of Ram per channel. So it is optimized for single channel?


----------



## cmac68

Bulldozer has a dual channel 1866MHz memory controller but is only capable of 1 DIMM per channel at 1866MHz. Bulldozer cannot run 4 DIMM's at 1866MHz on it's memory controller is what it's saying. They will down clock to 1600MHz with 4 DIMM's installed.

This is supposed to be corrected with Piledriver chips.


----------



## KarathKasun

You can still run higher than 1866 with 4 dimms but you will need to bump the voltages and tweak memory controller termination settings.


----------



## bmgjet

I can run 4 sticks at 2ghz 9,9,9,27,51 1.67V but only at 2T. On 1T I get errors in test 7 every 3-4 runs in memtest86 which also caused BF3 to crash around 40-60mins where with just 2 sticks its fine on 1T.


----------



## jonnyquality

Please Add me as an FX-4100 User.

JonnyQuality - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2286933
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club

I'm loving this cheap chips versatility !


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> Please Add me as an FX-4100 User.
> 
> JonnyQuality - FX-4100 - Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2286933
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club
> 
> I'm loving this cheap chips versatility !


You have to PM reflex99.


----------



## jonnyquality

and there was me missing the Giant red letters saying "PM ME"

apologies







and thanks.


----------



## axipher

So my FX-8150 @ 4.8 GHz @ 1.5 V for guaranteed stability and my 5x 120 mm of RAD space gets my a maximum temperature of 38 C in Coretemp (probably 40 - 42 C actual) folding on all 8 cores


----------



## jmoorez2001

count me in pm sent 8150 oced to a 3/7 on air till i get the wc finshed


----------



## Praedictum

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288656

I don't run my cpu higher then 3.6 for some odd reason my corsair h60 will have cooling issues in the high over clocks

theres my validation btw


----------



## cosminmocan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288995
It runs very stable and the vcore that is there is the resutl of months of testing and hours of prime95
first i started to lower the vcore until unstable (anything under 1.1500)and the i raised the vcore until it was stable
i deactivated the pread spectrum as i dont know what i does







) and that all
The chip is running extemly cool because of the thermalright true spirit 140 that i have bought







) (and its secondary thermalright 150 fan







) )
Anyway im very proud of my rig i used to have a c2duo ....so its a big difference


----------



## Cannon19932006

Anyone know the general voltages/frequency you can get on the cpu nb on bulldozer?

Just curious to see other people's results, maybe i can duplicate, or atleast give me a general idea of how i can push it.


----------



## Tweeky

new bully-dozers at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106009

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106010


----------



## ihatelolcats

i was wondering about what clock speed an 8120 needs to match the GFLOPS of a 955BE at 4GHz....anyone have test results?


----------



## Tweeky

AMD FX Processor Model Number and Feature Comparison






*AMD FX Processors*

 Model NumberFrequencyTotal L2 CacheL3 CachePackagingThermal Design PowerCMOS TechnologyFX 81503.6/4.2 GHz8MB8MBsocket AM3+125W32nm SOIFX 81203.1/4.0 GHz8MB8MBsocket AM3+125W32nm SOI

FX 8100

3.1/3.7 GHz8MB8MBsocket AM3+95W32nm SOIFX 62003.8/4.1 GHz6MB8MBsocket AM3+125W32nm SOIFX 61003.3/3.9 GHz6MB8MBsocket AM3+95W32nm SOIFX 41704.2/4.3 Ghz4MB8MBsocket AM3+125W32nm SOIFX 41003.6/3.8 Ghz4MB8MBsocket AM3+95W32nm SOI






*AMD64 Technology*

YesSimultaneous 32- & 64-bit computingYesL1 Cache (Instruction + Data) per core128KB (64KB + 64KB)L2 Cache (1MB per core)8MB or 6MB or 4MBL3 Cache8MB (shared L3)

*HyperTransport™ Technology*

HyperTransport™ Technology up to 4000MT/s full duplex, or up to 16.0GB/s I/O BandwidthIntegrated DDR3 Memory ControllerYes

*Memory Controller Width*

128-bitType of Memory SupportedUp to DDR3 18661Memory BandwidthUp to 21 GB/s dual channel memory bandwidthTotal Processor-to-system Bandwidth (HyperTransport plus memory bandwidth)Up to 37 GB/sProcess Technology32 nanometer, SOI (silicon-on-insulator) TechnologyPackagingAM3+Thermal Design Power125W, & 95WManufacturing SitesGLOBALFOUNDRIES Dresden, Germany


----------



## Balboa

Are the 6200 & 4170 unlocked?


----------



## mav2000

All are unlocked


----------



## exodusjkd

So, I finally installed that Zalman CNPS9000 on my 8120.

I'm already back to my stock, Bulldozer HSF.

Issue #1: The ASUS Sabertooth requires the CPU fan to be 4 pin. Can you run a 3 pin? Of course. However, you will never have control over fan speed or get information, even about RPMs.

Issue#2: This motherboard ended up facing my CNPS a different direction. On my last board (M2N-SLI Deluxe), it was in line with the air flow of the rear exhaust, now it was off set and blowing air up to the 200mm ceiling fan. I guess it's alright as heat rises and they were both blowing the same direction but the HSF fan was not well aligned, more, off to the side. That, and the facing "down" towards the video card caused it to sort of hide the green LED from shining outside of the case.

Issue#3: Did I mention fan RPMs? Cause this thing was running Wide Open Throttle only. I thought my PC was about to lift of the desk.

What's more is after all of that, I only see temps within a four degree range of the stock HSF. And that's about 2-3 below what stock was giving me and about 1-2 above. This is just idling, or say, light intarwebs usage (as right now, sitting at 25*C)

I did choose the Zalman TIM to install it with. Besides being possibly formulated to work best with the surfaces they prep on their HSFs or something, I figured, it was already open and the AS5 is still in the plastic.

Good game, AMD. You made a stock HSF finally worth using (ish).

Oh yeah. These comparisons from Zalman to stock are with a 92mm (I think) built in fan running constantly at 25-2600 RPMs versus a stock unit that has a much smaller fan, running on Q-Fan in silent mode. This isn't to say that the CNPS9000 or ZM-STG1 suck, just that it might have performed better say if I were playing Crysis or doing something else intensive than if you compare the lower end of light daily usage across both HSFs.

After this I'm going to experiment with the fans. First up, seeing if I can gain OS control (in overdrive, or, etc..) of fans once Q-Fan is disabled in the bios.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodusjkd*
> 
> So, I finally installed that Zalman CNPS9000 on my 8120.
> I'm already back to my stock, Bulldozer HSF.
> Issue #1: The ASUS Sabertooth requires the CPU fan to be 4 pin. Can you run a 3 pin? Of course. However, you will never have control over fan speed or get information, even about RPMs.
> Issue#2: This motherboard ended up facing my CNPS a different direction. On my last board (M2N-SLI Deluxe), it was in line with the air flow of the rear exhaust, now it was off set and blowing air up to the 200mm ceiling fan. I guess it's alright as heat rises and they were both blowing the same direction but the HSF fan was not well aligned, more, off to the side. That, and the facing "down" towards the video card caused it to sort of hide the green LED from shining outside of the case.
> Issue#3: Did I mention fan RPMs? Cause this thing was running Wide Open Throttle only. I thought my PC was about to lift of the desk.
> What's more is after all of that, I only see temps within a four degree range of the stock HSF. And that's about 2-3 below what stock was giving me and about 1-2 above. This is just idling, or say, light intarwebs usage (as right now, sitting at 25*C)
> I did choose the Zalman TIM to install it with. Besides being possibly formulated to work best with the surfaces they prep on their HSFs or something, I figured, it was already open and the AS5 is still in the plastic.
> Good game, AMD. You made a stock HSF finally worth using (ish).
> Oh yeah. These comparisons from Zalman to stock are with a 92mm (I think) built in fan running constantly at 25-2600 RPMs versus a stock unit that has a much smaller fan, running on Q-Fan in silent mode. This isn't to say that the CNPS9000 or ZM-STG1 suck, just that it might have performed better say if I were playing Crysis or doing something else intensive than if you compare the lower end of light daily usage across both HSFs.
> After this I'm going to experiment with the fans. First up, seeing if I can gain OS control (in overdrive, or, etc..) of fans once Q-Fan is disabled in the bios.


you can probably control the speed with speedfan. a 3pin fan should show its rpm. the 4th pin is pwm.
you should try reapplying thermal paste, maybe use as5 if that's what you're used to


----------



## vedaire

hmm thats rather odd all 4 of my dimms are running 2133 hmmmm


----------



## jonnyquality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praedictum*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288656
> I don't run my cpu higher then 3.6 for some odd reason my corsair h60 will have cooling issues in the high over clocks
> theres my validation btw


Hiya Mate,

i'm curious as to what issues you are experiencing ?

I'm running an FX-4100 with the Corsair H60 at 4.6ghz, and it runs at about 42-45 degrees... pre-installing that cooling unit I was running at 60 degrees at times, with a smaller 4.2gig OC.

...just worried that i might get these issues.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i was wondering about what clock speed an 8120 or 8150 needs to match the GFLOPS of a 955BE at 4GHz....anyone have test results?


----------



## Tweeky

in the bios under power setting set cpu fan to dc fan for a fan with 3 wires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodusjkd*
> 
> So, I finally installed that Zalman CNPS9000 on my 8120.
> I'm already back to my stock, Bulldozer HSF.
> Issue #1: The ASUS Sabertooth requires the CPU fan to be 4 pin. Can you run a 3 pin? Of course. However, you will never have control over fan speed or get information, even about RPMs.
> Issue#2: This motherboard ended up facing my CNPS a different direction. On my last board (M2N-SLI Deluxe), it was in line with the air flow of the rear exhaust, now it was off set and blowing air up to the 200mm ceiling fan. I guess it's alright as heat rises and they were both blowing the same direction but the HSF fan was not well aligned, more, off to the side. That, and the facing "down" towards the video card caused it to sort of hide the green LED from shining outside of the case.
> Issue#3: Did I mention fan RPMs? Cause this thing was running Wide Open Throttle only. I thought my PC was about to lift of the desk.
> What's more is after all of that, I only see temps within a four degree range of the stock HSF. And that's about 2-3 below what stock was giving me and about 1-2 above. This is just idling, or say, light intarwebs usage (as right now, sitting at 25*C)
> I did choose the Zalman TIM to install it with. Besides being possibly formulated to work best with the surfaces they prep on their HSFs or something, I figured, it was already open and the AS5 is still in the plastic.
> Good game, AMD. You made a stock HSF finally worth using (ish).
> Oh yeah. These comparisons from Zalman to stock are with a 92mm (I think) built in fan running constantly at 25-2600 RPMs versus a stock unit that has a much smaller fan, running on Q-Fan in silent mode. This isn't to say that the CNPS9000 or ZM-STG1 suck, just that it might have performed better say if I were playing Crysis or doing something else intensive than if you compare the lower end of light daily usage across both HSFs.
> After this I'm going to experiment with the fans. First up, seeing if I can gain OS control (in overdrive, or, etc..) of fans once Q-Fan is disabled in the bios.


----------



## gmorey

I am new to this type of processor. I will explain my computer specs. The purpose of my computer is so I can enjoy my games at ultra high settings and multi-tasking in windows. So far I have accomplished that but I feel like I want to upgrade some more.

Right now I have:

AMD FX-6100 with stock CPU Heatsink/fan
ASUS M5A97 standard motherboard
Antec 300 Case
Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600 mhz
Diablotek 675W Power Supply
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6770 GDDR5

I am not about too much about the look. I like the case because it has many exhaust release vents where heat can escape. I have 2 120 mm fans plus a bottom mounted PSU will the fan blowing on top. I have been playing Microsoft FSX with no problems at ultra high settings same thing as NBA2k12.

Here is my main question, I am not looking to overclock my CPU because it is at 3.9ghz with their Turbo core technology. What I want to upgrade is my RAM since at the time that was my budget. I was looking at RipJaws 2x4GB total of 8 gb sticks that are at 2133 mhz? Would my motherboard recognize this automatically. What are some settings to get best performance with my specs?


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmorey*
> 
> I am new to this type of processor. I will explain my computer specs. The purpose of my computer is so I can enjoy my games at ultra high settings and multi-tasking in windows. So far I have accomplished that but I feel like I want to upgrade some more.
> Right now I have:
> AMD FX-6100 with stock CPU Heatsink/fan
> ASUS M5A97 standard motherboard
> Antec 300 Case
> Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600 mhz
> Diablotek 675W Power Supply
> Gigabyte Radeon HD 6770 GDDR5
> I am not about too much about the look. I like the case because it has many exhaust release vents where heat can escape. I have 2 120 mm fans plus a bottom mounted PSU will the fan blowing on top. I have been playing Microsoft FSX with no problems at ultra high settings same thing as NBA2k12.
> Here is my main question, I am not looking to overclock my CPU because it is at 3.9ghz with their Turbo core technology. What I want to upgrade is my RAM since at the time that was my budget. I was looking at RipJaws 2x4GB total of 8 gb sticks that are at 2133 mhz? Would my motherboard recognize this automatically. What are some settings to get best performance with my specs?


No - It will have to be set up in the bios

with the use of D.O.C.P. in the bios your ram will be set to factory setting

use profile 0 or 1

see chapter 3 in the motherboard manual


----------



## gmorey

If i may ask, what is your opinion on my specs? Anything I went short on even though considering my budget as under $600 that is including Hard Driver, DVD which I got for $30.


----------



## exodusjkd

@ ihatelolcats & tweeky

I'm pretty confident in the TIM application and material. Multiple back to back installations to compare and contrast temperatures showed pretty consistent results and the TIM pattern left behind after separation was good when using the same techniques as the current installation of the stock HSF and that particular paste. The same stuff I'm using right now is what I'm used to. I've never actually tried AS5 or a syringe style TIM applicator, though, I'm confident I would have a good application with it. I'm sure if I pull it off and reapply some AS5 I'll see a small (but always welcome) drop in temperatures, but, for now, I'm pretty happy with an average of 25*C read with Core Temp.

Regarding the fan situation, I thought the same things that both of you said. It was after trying those and not being able to adjust the speed that I read the interwebs and soon after the actual mobo manual to discover that ASUS apparently worked in some kind of strict internal policy regarding the CPU fan header for this particular mobo (and probably similar models of this generation, I could control that thing on my last one without issue and get RPM readings). Everyone's saying you could use one like I installed but it's just going to turn on and that's it. I think it's their way of encouraging use of 4 pin stuff, possibly as a push by the industry to move toward more advanced hardware in the future. That, or, it may have been a small oversight in the factory, but, their products seem really well combed through for a small issue like that to slip through the cracks.

Besides, it gives me a reason to by a cooler that doesn't have nearly as many miles (or in this case hours) on the fan bearing(s) and one that is designed more closely along the lines of newer hardware, etc...

A Cooler Master V8 or similar HSF is looking good. Anyone have any experience with one?

EDIT: As an unrelated side note, I'm not sure if I mentioned this anywhere yet, but, my Kingston HyperX 1600 RAM sticks cause the only blue screens I've experienced since the beginning of this build when run at 1600MHz using the Sabertooths DOCP configuration to run sticks like this with their XMP profile. They cannot apparently handle Crysis 2 with their advertised speed, but, are stable with "Auto" settings (with a resulting 1333MHz clock). I'm pretty sure it's only happened with Crysis and not with regular usage of the PC or operating system. Just a heads up for anyone considering those sticks (perhaps save the 5-10 bucks and get the same sticks in a 1333 speed), or who has them now.


----------



## Tweeky

the new FX6200 and the FX4170 has anyone found out what stepping they are


----------



## RULINGCHAOS

Finished my build a couple weeks ago. FX-6100 on a 990UD-3 Gigabyte. Antec two hundred three.

I might do some gaming. Dunno.


----------



## reflex99

Finally caught up on the backlog of submissions.

Thanks for being patient guys, the list should now reflect all of the valid submissions I have received.

Looks pretty good.


----------



## kzone75

Quite a list there.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the new FX6200 and the FX4170 has anyone found out what stepping they are


B2 same as bulldozer.


----------



## MrPerforations

MrPerforations - AMD FX-8120 - Asus M5A99X EVO

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2281477

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## docmccoy8604

I have never gotten a definite answer on this, should I be more concerned with the CPU temp or the Core temps in reference to AMD's 70 degree celcius maximun recomendation?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2292500


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docmccoy8604*
> 
> I have never gotten a definite answer on this, should I be more concerned with the CPU temp or the Core temps in reference to AMD's 70 degree celcius maximun recomendation?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2292500


The Core Temps are what actually matters so that is what you should be concerned with.


----------



## docmccoy8604

So using hardware monitor my cpu temp was about 70 and core temp was around 58 im ok?


----------



## pwnzilla61

max core temp for fx8 4 module chips will be 61C. Looks like you are fine but creeping up there temp wise.


----------



## axipher

Well 4.8 GHz is getting to be way to tricky for me to achieve, I have CPU-NB, NB, and HT voltages up on top of the 1.5125 V on the core. Perfectly stable for gaming, benchmarking, doesn't give any errors in Prime anymore, but folding crashes the computer within 5 minutes.

Left Prime95 running all weekend, came back to a max temp in Coretemp of only 48 C after switching all my fans to medium speed Yate Loons on my 5x120 of RAD space.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well 4.8 GHz is getting to be way to tricky for me to achieve, I have CPU-NB, NB, and HT voltages up on top of the 1.5125 V on the core. Perfectly stable for gaming, benchmarking, doesn't give any errors in Prime anymore, but folding crashes the computer within 5 minutes.
> Left Prime95 running all weekend, came back to a max temp in Coretemp of only 48 C after switching all my fans to medium speed Yate Loons on my 5x120 of RAD space.


I think you should try using only folding as a torture test, as it is the only thing that crashes.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well 4.8 GHz is getting to be way to tricky for me to achieve, I have CPU-NB, NB, and HT voltages up on top of the 1.5125 V on the core. Perfectly stable for gaming, benchmarking, doesn't give any errors in Prime anymore, but folding crashes the computer within 5 minutes.
> Left Prime95 running all weekend, came back to a max temp in Coretemp of only 48 C after switching all my fans to medium speed Yate Loons on my 5x120 of RAD space.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should try using only folding as a torture test, as it is the only thing that crashes.
Click to expand...

I just wanted to make sure my loop and connections could handle the constant load and extra heat, my goal is still to get this thing folding, pushing for 5 GHz on this chip might just not be possible though.


----------



## Erick

Yes i feel the same with mine chip, i dont believe i can get 5ghz for gaming, might be possible with 1.55v but i dont think my WC will handle and i wont feel confortable either.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Yes i feel the same with mine chip, i dont believe i can get 5ghz for gaming, might be possible with 1.55v but i dont think my WC will handle and i wont feel confortable either.


What's your VID, I have a nice and low 1.275 VID 8150 which needs so much voltage at the higher clocks.


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What's your VID, I have a nice and low 1.275 VID 8150 which needs so much voltage at the higher clocks.


VID 1.3v
I game with 1.475v @4.8ghz and 1.45v cpu/nb with 2200mhz so far. 16gbRAM 1866mhz


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What's your VID, I have a nice and low 1.275 VID 8150 which needs so much voltage at the higher clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> VID 1.3v
> I game with 1.475v @4.8ghz and 1.45v cpu/nb with 2200mhz so far. 16gbRAM 1866mhz
Click to expand...

I've got tons of tweaking to do, I'm trying the 2750/2500 NB/HT approach right now since that fixed the Illegal Sumout error in Prime 95.


----------



## krynn9000

Hello everyone, I just joined the forums. There seems to be a lot of accumulated knowledge here!







I just got back into system building after many years hiatus. I'm the proud owner of a new FX 8150 CPU! I'm having some medium-grade stability issues with my system and was hoping someone here familiar with this board/CPU combination could shed some light on it.

PROBLEM: My setup keeps failing memtest (various amounts of errors, almost all block move, error pattern 0h04000000). Also will fail on Prime95 within a few minutes if running more than 4 workers. I get the occasional random BSOD every few days, though so far not while playing any games.

SETUP: I am trying to run everything STOCK settings, BIOS settings AUTO unless otherwise specified. I need to get this thing stable at factory settings before I can OC!








Mobo: Gigabyte 970A-D3 (already replaced this once) F8e BIOS
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x 4GB kit: CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 (oddly auto-detects and runs at 1333MHz)
CPU: AMD FX 8150 (Bulldozer) at stock settings, with factory fan (already replaced this once)
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower grand 1200W (very good PSU)

I've tried playing with memory voltage, which seems to have little effect. Does anyone think there are still BIOS issues with Bulldozer on this mobo that havent been resolved? Or maybe my RAM sticks are bad? Any help is appreciated. I'm pretty sure it's NOT a heat issue; the CPU fan spins up nicely under load, and the case is well ventilated with extra fans.
Thanks in advance if anyone can help. Maybe this will shed some light on use of Bulldozer in this motherboard.

Update: I have tried the sticks individually and in different slots with the same memtest errors. Made me feel like it wasn't the RAM but still have no idea...


----------



## happynutz420

So with HWmonitor i get some insanely high tems, sometimes it will give me a max temp of 80c or more. its even done it while i watch it happen, it has jumped from 25c to 83c and back down to 25c, it happens in a split second. thats on my cpu tempin2, my core temps dont do that. it also happens with the tempin0 and tempin1. does anyone else have this problem?
HWmonitor is the latest verson
FX-4100


----------



## Erick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I've got tons of tweaking to do, I'm trying the 2750/2500 NB/HT approach right now since that fixed the Illegal Sumout error in Prime 95.


Hey illegal sumout errors in prime95 drive me crazy, how did you fix them?? Raising the volts for me doesnt solve after a certain point.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I've got tons of tweaking to do, I'm trying the 2750/2500 NB/HT approach right now since that fixed the Illegal Sumout error in Prime 95.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey illegal sumout errors in prime95 drive me crazy, how did you fix them?? Raising the volts for me doesnt solve after a certain point.
Click to expand...

They're back now, so I've gotten over using Prime95 and switched to OCCT 4.1.1.

I also reverted back to the known good for overclocking BIOS 1.47 for my board.

So far I've start small, 200 FSB, stock memory 1866 MHz 9-10-9-28-42-2T.

I juiced it up to 1.46 to start, rather have enough to be stable and with my water-cooling, I'm not worried about heat so much. Core temps are maxed out at 43 C while my CPUTIN temp is at 59. So far it\s been going for about an hour in OCCT.

Now here's the weird thing, when I started OCCT, core #0 was going down in temp, it reached 1 C when all the other cores were at 43 C, then all of a sudden about 20 minutes in to testing, core #0 jumped to 59 C and is staying directly in line with CPUTIN...

Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## Erick

That's weird...

I did the same thing you did and gave up with prime95, but i went with aida64 stress, and when even that would fail i would just play bfbc2 until no bugs or crashes... lololol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> That's weird...
> 
> I did the same thing you did and gave up with prime95, but i went with aida64 stress, and when even that would fail i would just play bfbc2 until no bugs or crashes... lololol


I'm looking to get my 8150 set up for dedicated folding and server duties as a web server so I'd like to get it 100% stable, just failed OCCT 20 minutes ago...


----------



## pwnzilla61

Just got my loop but i am hitting a wall, anything over 1.45 volts is causing freezing, bad chip? so now i am stuck at [email protected] It was fine [email protected] [email protected] Ugh i was really hoping for a 4.8 stable clock.


----------



## axipher

Well I think I found my problem, my board has some really bad voltage control going on.

In the following image, I have VCore set to 1.5125 V in the BIOS, and it jumps between1.44 V and 1.48 V, never even touches1.5 V. Letting my computer idle with OCCT open, VCore eventually rises up to 1.49 V but still never touches 1.5 V let alone 1.5125 V.

I'm done tinkering for tonight so I'll come back tomorrow night and play with the LLC setting. Still mixed messages about what to use for LLC on the Fatal1ty 990FX.

ASRock says 100% for non-OC FX, disabled if your overclocking, but from my results so far, I was able to get highest overclocks at 50% which is recommended setting for Phenom. I might have to just take out the multi-meter tomorrow night and find a voltage test point. Worst case, might just be selling CPU, Mobo, and RAM and going all new.

Any chance that a power supply could cause that much instability on the VCore or am I looking at a motherboard issue?


----------



## ihatelolcats

motherboard issue. i would turn llc to max and see what the graph looks like


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I think I found my problem, my board has some really bad voltage control going on.
> In the following image, I have VCore set to 1.5125 V in the BIOS, and it jumps between1.44 V and 1.48 V, never even touches1.5 V. Letting my computer idle with OCCT open, VCore eventually rises up to 1.49 V but still never touches 1.5 V let alone 1.5125 V.
> I'm done tinkering for tonight so I'll come back tomorrow night and play with the LLC setting. Still mixed messages about what to use for LLC on the Fatal1ty 990FX.
> ASRock says 100% for non-OC FX, disabled if your overclocking, but from my results so far, I was able to get highest overclocks at 50% which is recommended setting for Phenom. I might have to just take out the multi-meter tomorrow night and find a voltage test point. Worst case, might just be selling CPU, Mobo, and RAM and going all new.
> Any chance that a power supply could cause that much instability on the VCore or am I looking at a motherboard issue?


Pretty sure that's just vdroop


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> motherboard issue. i would turn llc to max and see what the graph looks like


I really don't want to have to deal with warranty, any tips for going through ASRock?

And my options for LLC are:
- Automatic
- Disabled
- 25%
- 50%
- 75%
- 100%

I plan to try them all tonight, what I don't understand though is why I set it to 1.5125 V and I'm getting 1.44 - 1.48 V. That's insanely low in my mind. Although it does explain why I always thought I was using a lot of voltage compared to others and getting good temperatures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Well I think I found my problem, my board has some really bad voltage control going on.
> In the following image, I have VCore set to 1.5125 V in the BIOS, and it jumps between1.44 V and 1.48 V, never even touches1.5 V. Letting my computer idle with OCCT open, VCore eventually rises up to 1.49 V but still never touches 1.5 V let alone 1.5125 V.
> I'm done tinkering for tonight so I'll come back tomorrow night and play with the LLC setting. Still mixed messages about what to use for LLC on the Fatal1ty 990FX.
> ASRock says 100% for non-OC FX, disabled if your overclocking, but from my results so far, I was able to get highest overclocks at 50% which is recommended setting for Phenom. I might have to just take out the multi-meter tomorrow night and find a voltage test point. Worst case, might just be selling CPU, Mobo, and RAM and going all new.
> Any chance that a power supply could cause that much instability on the VCore or am I looking at a motherboard issue?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure that's just vdroop
Click to expand...

I hope LLC settings fix it. But as I said above, might just be BIOS settings are a little off and I'll just need to up the BIOS voltage higher then expected to get the actual voltage I want.

So anyone else have an opinion on what could be wrong? I'm leaning towards motherboard as well but there's a nagging voice in the back of my head saying it might be the PSU :S


----------



## jonnyquality

My FX-6200 is apparently arriving tomorrow ...

I will fire off my results asap


----------



## KatanOmega

Love my 8120, count me in


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I really don't want to have to deal with warranty, any tips for going through ASRock?
> And my options for LLC are:
> - Automatic
> - Disabled
> - 25%
> - 50%
> - 75%
> - 100%
> I plan to try them all tonight, what I don't understand though is why I set it to 1.5125 V and I'm getting 1.44 - 1.48 V. That's insanely low in my mind. Although it does explain why I always thought I was using a lot of voltage compared to others and getting good temperatures.
> I hope LLC settings fix it. But as I said above, might just be BIOS settings are a little off and I'll just need to up the BIOS voltage higher then expected to get the actual voltage I want.
> So anyone else have an opinion on what could be wrong? I'm leaning towards motherboard as well but there's a nagging voice in the back of my head saying it might be the PSU :S


When you use more power this will cause a drop in voltage do to the increase in the resistant

LLC if it is working right will detect the increase load and rase the voltage

LLC at 100% the voltage should be *about* 1.5125 volts

LLC at 50% the voltage should be *about* 1.49 volts


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to have to deal with warranty, any tips for going through ASRock?
> 
> And my options for LLC are:
> 
> - Automatic
> 
> - Disabled
> 
> - 25%
> 
> - 50%
> 
> - 75%
> 
> - 100%
> 
> I plan to try them all tonight, what I don't understand though is why I set it to 1.5125 V and I'm getting 1.44 - 1.48 V. That's insanely low in my mind. Although it does explain why I always thought I was using a lot of voltage compared to others and getting good temperatures.
> 
> I hope LLC settings fix it. But as I said above, might just be BIOS settings are a little off and I'll just need to up the BIOS voltage higher then expected to get the actual voltage I want.
> 
> So anyone else have an opinion on what could be wrong? I'm leaning towards motherboard as well but there's a nagging voice in the back of my head saying it might be the PSU :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you use more power this will cause a drop in voltage do to the increase in the resistant
> LLC if it is working right will detect the increase load and rase the voltage
> LLC at 100% the voltage should be *about* 1.5125 volts
> LLC at 50% the voltage should be *about* 1.49 volts
Click to expand...

Hmm, well I'm going to do some more testing tonight after I get back from getting my hand X-rayed at the hospital, hopefully I'm not there for too long.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> When you use more power this will cause a drop in voltage do to the increase in the resistant
> LLC if it is working right will detect the increase load and rase the voltage
> LLC at 100% the voltage should be *about* 1.5125 volts
> LLC at 50% the voltage should be *about* 1.49 volts


^this

the motherboard should be more than capable, it has 12+2 power phase


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I really don't want to have to deal with warranty, any tips for going through ASRock?
> And my options for LLC are:
> - Automatic
> - Disabled
> - 25%
> - 50%
> - 75%
> - 100%
> I plan to try them all tonight, what I don't understand though is why I set it to 1.5125 V and I'm getting 1.44 - 1.48 V. That's insanely low in my mind. Although it does explain why I always thought I was using a lot of voltage compared to others and getting good temperatures.
> I hope LLC settings fix it. But as I said above, might just be BIOS settings are a little off and I'll just need to up the BIOS voltage higher then expected to get the actual voltage I want.
> So anyone else have an opinion on what could be wrong? I'm leaning towards motherboard as well but there's a nagging voice in the back of my head saying it might be the PSU :S


Haven't read all the posts up till now on your issue. But I'd suspect that it is a thermal throttling issue. The motherboard is holding back the voltage and the O.C. due to reaching the thermal limits.

Run a Cinebench 11.5 at your O.C. settings - If you are only reaching 7.2 - 7.3 for CPU score, your temps are too high for that O.C.

Edited: I suspect this is the computer with the Custom WC, but may as well rule out this variable.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to have to deal with warranty, any tips for going through ASRock?
> And my options for LLC are:
> - Automatic
> - Disabled
> - 25%
> - 50%
> - 75%
> - 100%
> I plan to try them all tonight, what I don't understand though is why I set it to 1.5125 V and I'm getting 1.44 - 1.48 V. That's insanely low in my mind. Although it does explain why I always thought I was using a lot of voltage compared to others and getting good temperatures.
> I hope LLC settings fix it. But as I said above, might just be BIOS settings are a little off and I'll just need to up the BIOS voltage higher then expected to get the actual voltage I want.
> So anyone else have an opinion on what could be wrong? I'm leaning towards motherboard as well but there's a nagging voice in the back of my head saying it might be the PSU :S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't read all the posts up till now on your issue. But I'd suspect that it is a thermal throttling issue. The motherboard is holding back the voltage and the O.C. due to reaching the thermal limits.
> 
> Run a Cinebench 11.5 at your O.C. settings - If you are only reaching 7.2 - 7.3 for CPU score, your temps are too high for that O.C.
Click to expand...

Not thermal throttling, I have a fan behind the motherboard socket, and a RAM cooler on the VRM heat sink, it's only warm to the touch. Thermal throttling was causing frequencies to drop to 1.7 GHz before I added the cooling where as this is strictly fluctuations with the VCore right from the beginning of the test before there is much heat generated.

I am able to run my CPU at 5.1 and run Cinebench and get 8.09, but folding isn't stable and 3DMark11 crashes on Combined test.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Hello Bulldozer owners, have any of you ran windows 8 consumer preview with your CPU and seen any performance improvement?
Not looking to pick a fight just curios if there really is an improvement.

Thanks!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Hello Bulldozer owners, have any of you ran windows 8 consumer preview with your CPU and seen any performance improvement?
> Not looking to pick a fight just curios if there really is an improvement.
> 
> Thanks!


I have yet to run benchmarks with Consumer preview, but generally we were seeing up to 10% improvement in the developer preview in benchmarks, but overall and in games, nothing noticeable.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krynn9000*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just joined the forums. There seems to be a lot of accumulated knowledge here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got back into system building after many years hiatus. I'm the proud owner of a new FX 8150 CPU! I'm having some medium-grade stability issues with my system and was hoping someone here familiar with this board/CPU combination could shed some light on it.....


Seems you are using a BETA Bios. Try switching to the latest normal Bios and see how that goes (Probably F6 or F7). Remember to reset to stock settings after the bios update.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have yet to run benchmarks with Consumer preview, but generally we were seeing up to 10% improvement in the developer preview in benchmarks, but overall and in games, nothing noticeable.


Ok cool. 10% aint to bad. I just had someone tell me it will be 20% better then now. Is that possible? Or are they full of it? Just trying to decide if I want to give it a shot on a build for my wife, for photo editing.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Not thermal throttling, I have a fan behind the motherboard socket, and a RAM cooler on the VRM heat sink, it's only warm to the touch. Thermal throttling was causing frequencies to drop to 1.7 GHz before I added the cooling where as this is strictly fluctuations with the VCore right from the beginning of the test before there is much heat generated.
> I am able to run my CPU at 5.1 and run Cinebench and get 8.09, but folding isn't stable and 3DMark11 crashes on Combined test.


Yeah was coming back to edit my last post again after reading the rest of your posts. Seems you do have the temps under control. Not sure if I have anything to offer since I am stuck where you are as far as 4.8Ghz to 5.0Ghz goes, and my 8150 is stock 1.325v (less leakage). My temps are decent as well but loading all 8 threads at that frequency just crashes my chip everytime. I usually just limit it to running 7 threads at a time and it does alright. (I just usually blame scheduling issues causing data corruption. Gets all messed up at that speed, I suspect)


----------



## happynutz420

Would it be worth my money to upgrade from an FX-4100 to the 6200? I mostly game and stuff like that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *happynutz420*
> 
> Would it be worth my money to upgrade from an FX-4100 to the 6200? I mostly game and stuff like that.


From looking at your Sig, I'd say no. Wait till Piledriver. Or sell your 4100 and get Fx-8120


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have yet to run benchmarks with Consumer preview, but generally we were seeing up to 10% improvement in the developer preview in benchmarks, but overall and in games, nothing noticeable.


Your rig looks good man. Ditched the h100 yea? She's ready for Piledriver....

Now just get a 7970


----------



## KarathKasun

To the guy with failing memtest, bad memory or AUTO is setting something very wrong. Make sure you set the voltage manually to what the specs on the memory labels state.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> From looking at your Sig, I'd say no. Wait till Piledriver. Or sell your 4100 and get Fx-8120


Meh, FX-4100 with a healthy OC gives 81XX a run for its money in games. Only a few games get a boost from more cores/threads.

Also, for better game performance with any of the FX CPU's, switch to one core per module in the bios. Sometimes it can get you another 15-20% in games.


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Meh, FX-4100 with a healthy OC gives 81XX a run for its money in games. Only a few games get a boost from more cores/threads.
> Also, for better game performance with any of the FX CPU's, switch to one core per module in the bios. Sometimes it can get you another 15-20% in games.


thanks, i will give it a try.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I have yet to run benchmarks with Consumer preview, but generally we were seeing up to 10% improvement in the developer preview in benchmarks, but overall and in games, nothing noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> Your rig looks good man. Ditched the h100 yea? She's ready for Piledriver....
> 
> Now just get a 7970
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy









And yep, H100 was sold to a friend to help fund buying the WC parts. Replaced all 5 fans with medium speed Yate Loons and getting Load Temps during OCCT of 43 C on the Cores and 51 C on the Socket









Being Bulldozer though, I idle all the way down to 8 C with ambients of 23 C


----------



## dankvwguy

just installed my 8120 along with a sabertooth 990FX and 16gb of ram. cooling is provided by the Corsair H80 watercooling block. i currently have it overclocked to 4.4ghz and im loving it. its an insane improvement over my Core 2 duo e7500


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> just installed my 8120 along with a sabertooth 990FX and 16gb of ram. cooling is provided by the Corsair H80 watercooling block. i currently have it overclocked to 4.4ghz and im loving it. its an insane improvement over my Core 2 duo e7500


Glad to have you aboard, and I can only imagine that upgrade


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> To overclock to 4800mhz you will need a very good water cooling loop


My h60 4.6ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2127458


----------



## KarathKasun

FX-4100 is not the same thing as FX-6100 or FX-8120. I could get mine up to 4.8 on air where many with FX-81XX cant get over 4.4-4.6 without something a bit mere extreme.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, H100 was sold to a friend to help fund buying the WC parts. Replaced all 5 fans with medium speed Yate Loons and getting Load Temps during OCCT of 43 C on the Cores and 51 C on the Socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being Bulldozer though, I idle all the way down to 8 C with ambients of 23 C


you get lower than ambient temps? lol


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you get lower than ambient temps? lol


BD temp bug @ idle. But it makes me wonder if the temps are bugged all the time as well.

AX, that 6870 is holding you back on those tri-monitor's is it not?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yep, H100 was sold to a friend to help fund buying the WC parts. Replaced all 5 fans with medium speed Yate Loons and getting Load Temps during OCCT of 43 C on the Cores and 51 C on the Socket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being Bulldozer though, I idle all the way down to 8 C with ambients of 23 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get lower than ambient temps? lol
Click to expand...

Just a bug, you should see what happens when I go over 4.7 GHz...

Core #0 decreases in temperature at the same rate the rest to up.
- CPUTIN @ 51 C
- Core #1 - #7 @ 43 C
- Core #0 @ 1 C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> you get lower than ambient temps? lol
> 
> 
> 
> BD temp bug @ idle. But it makes me wonder if the temps are bugged all the time as well.
> 
> AX, that 6870 is holding you back on those tri-monitor's is it not?
Click to expand...

For TF2, not at all, still get over 100 FPS while folding, that 1 GHz overclock really helps.

I've actually dropped my 6870 in to my LAN rig, Project Maple Leaf for TC folding, and am running a 9800 GTX+ in this rig on just 2 of the 3 monitors as extended. The 3rd monitor is dedicated to my LAN rig for music and IRC.

I'll be adding a 7970 when Sapphire releases their 6 GB version with at least 3 miniDP ports.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just a bug, you should see what happens when I go over 4.7 GHz...
> Core #0 decreases in temperature at the same rate the rest to up.
> - CPUTIN @ 51 C
> - Core #1 - #7 @ 43 C
> - Core #0 @ 1 C
> For TF2, not at all, still get over 100 FPS while folding, that 1 GHz overclock really helps.
> I've actually dropped my 6870 in to my LAN rig, Project Maple Leaf for TC folding, and am running a 9800 GTX+ in this rig on just 2 of the 3 monitors as extended. The 3rd monitor is dedicated to my LAN rig for music and IRC.
> I'll be adding a 7970 when Sapphire releases their 6 GB version with at least 3 miniDP ports.


I see i see. You should get that lightning.... So sexy.

Slap a waterblock on her too once they're available. Hello 1400/1900


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Just a bug, you should see what happens when I go over 4.7 GHz...
> Core #0 decreases in temperature at the same rate the rest to up.
> - CPUTIN @ 51 C
> - Core #1 - #7 @ 43 C
> - Core #0 @ 1 C
> For TF2, not at all, still get over 100 FPS while folding, that 1 GHz overclock really helps.
> I've actually dropped my 6870 in to my LAN rig, Project Maple Leaf for TC folding, and am running a 9800 GTX+ in this rig on just 2 of the 3 monitors as extended. The 3rd monitor is dedicated to my LAN rig for music and IRC.
> I'll be adding a 7970 when Sapphire releases their 6 GB version with at least 3 miniDP ports.
> 
> 
> 
> I see i see. You should get that lightning.... So sexy.
> 
> Slap a waterblock on her too once they're available. Hello 1400/1900
Click to expand...


----------



## jonnyquality

So, I NEARLY got my FX-6200 today...



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*






























Dat Reactor..







It would match your G.Skill fan led's....

4 dp too... Who needs 6gb?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Reactor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would match your G.Skill fan led's....
> 
> 4 dp too... Who needs 6gb?
Click to expand...

That's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for, who wants to buy this for me, I will put your username and logo on the side panel forever


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat Reactor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would match your G.Skill fan led's....
> 4 dp too... Who needs 6gb?


----------



## Glyphor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


^^^^


----------



## vedaire

Well my new DT5Noz cpu block should be here in a couple days since hes aonly like 500 miles away. then I just gotta wait on a few more parts.


----------



## symmetrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docmccoy8604*
> 
> I have never gotten a definite answer on this, should I be more concerned with the CPU temp or the Core temps in reference to AMD's 70 degree celcius maximun recomendation?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2292500


Although I'm replying to a 3 day old post, I just wanted to add when I had an FX-8120 I was also concerned with CPU temps vs Core Temps. So I did some tests and found that Core Temps are accurate for the Cores (derp?) while CPU temp is the actual socket temp itself. The testing method was super scientific in which I opened up both sides of my case and put a huge fan on the back of the motherboard. While running the CPU at 100% to get max temps, "CPU temp" dropped while the core temps remained the same regardless of the fan.

So I'm sure it's Core Temps is what should be monitored, however I'm not sure if CPU temp after exceeding a certain temp will mess anything up. Manufacturer's don't exactly list any type of specs for that.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Hello Bulldozer owners, have any of you ran windows 8 consumer preview with your CPU and seen any performance improvement?
> Not looking to pick a fight just curios if there really is an improvement.
> Thanks!


Only thing I've benched yet is cinebench, but my score at 4.71Ghz did go up to the same as my score was at 4.83Ghz
score is 5.8


----------



## mattlb0619

mattlb0619 - fx-8120 - ASUS Sabertooth 990fx
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296661
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## jonnyquality

I now have my FX-6200

and I have to say I'm loving it









Proof here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2296959

(and I've sent a PM to reflex to add me to the owners club as an FX-6200 user.)


----------



## jonnyquality

...Runs a little hot









my FX-4100 peaked to 35 degrees at stock speeds....this thing peaks at 45 degrees stock speeds...

...scared to start over clocking lol


----------



## Maurauder

FX-6100 Stable @ 4.73GHz. Still havn't decided on what to do with my cpunb though.


----------



## exodusjkd

Update:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2297854

eVGA Nvidia GeForce 460 GTX SC 768MB replaced with XFX AMD Radeon HD 6850 (tried an ASUS [to match my Sabertooth] 7770 before obtaining the XFX earlier tonight. Can already tell you without much digging, better value than current 7700 series by far. 78\9 are gonna be all that's worth looking into, just like for 5 and 6k it looks)

22" Acer LCD Monitor now replaced with 23" Samsung LED

Added Cooler Master 200mm case fan w\ red LED. Sum total of 3 200mm, 1x120mm, stock HSF.


----------



## jonnyquality

At time of saying this you won;t find a better value card than the 6850, you get more Performance/Dollar than any other card at the moment.

I use it, And Can't find anything that comes close performance wise for such a low cost !...

But one thing I have noticed, I get worse Performance on this paired with my FX-6200 than I did with my 5 -6 year old Intel Q6600...it's strange (Or it is to me.)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> At time of saying this you won;t find a better value card than the 6850, you get more Performance/Dollar than any other card at the moment.
> 
> I use it, And Can't find anything that comes close performance wise for such a low cost !...
> 
> But one thing I have noticed, I get worse Performance on this paired with my FX-6200 than I did with my 5 -6 year old Intel Q6600...it's strange (Or it is to me.)


Performance in what applications games? It could be some settings.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> At time of saying this you won;t find a better value card than the 6850, you get more Performance/Dollar than any other card at the moment.
> I use it, And Can't find anything that comes close performance wise for such a low cost !...
> But one thing I have noticed, I get worse Performance on this paired with my FX-6200 than I did with my 5 -6 year old Intel Q6600...it's strange (Or it is to me.)


FX isn't performing well as most decent CPU today on the market. They are worse than their own previous CPU generation AMD Phenom II series. You're kinda late in the news. Your only hope is to overclock your CPU to max to maintain it at par or near performances to some Phenom II.

Sorry to break your heart on FX. AMD did screwed up big time.


----------



## jonnyquality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> FX isn't performing well as most decent CPU today on the market. They are worse than their own previous CPU generation AMD Phenom II series. You're kinda late in the news. Your only hope is to overclock your CPU to max to maintain it at par or near performances to some Phenom II.
> 
> Sorry to break your heart on FX. AMD did screwed up big time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Performance in what applications games? It could be some settings.


in all the 3D Mark Benchmark Applications, the GPU score on my AMD chips is considerably lower than it was with my old Q6600.

(not Physics/CPU score, Just GPU.)

seems like there's some GFX Throttling going on.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> in all the 3D Mark Benchmark Applications, the GPU score on my AMD chips is considerably lower than it was with my old Q6600.
> (not Physics/CPU score, Just GPU.)
> seems like there's some GFX Throttling going on.


CPU bottleneck... your CPU is at stock speed... overclock it.. secondly take a look:

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-fx-8120-6100-4100_6.html#sect0

Quote:


> AMD FX processors are definitely not cut for gaming. They not only get completely destroyed by Intel's Core i5 and Core i3, but also yield even to their own predecessors from the Phenom II family. The reasons behind this situation are quite obvious: contemporary games can rarely take full advantage of the multi-core architectures, so the real strength of the new Bulldozer microarchitecture remains in the shade.


----------



## jonnyquality

I think it is a CPU bottleneck but Overclocking isn't the answer because I run overclocked.

the FX-4100 was overclocked to 4.7ghz
the FX-6200 was overclocked only to 4.2Ghz (not had time to take it higher.)

Thanks for the Xbits posts,







shame it doesnt list the new FX-6200 or FX-4170 yet









my CPU score is about 5200 on the FX-6200 which is about 700 higher than the FX-6100 (According to that.)

so I think I've done rather well, i'm itching to increase the OC on it !


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> I think it is a CPU bottleneck but Overclocking isn't the answer because I run overclocked.
> the FX-4100 was overclocked to 4.7ghz
> the FX-6200 was overclocked only to 4.2Ghz (not had time to take it higher.)
> Thanks for the Xbits posts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame it doesnt list the new FX-6200 or FX-4170 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my CPU score is about 5200 on the FX-6200 which is about 700 higher than the FX-6100 (According to that.)
> so I think I've done rather well, i'm itching to increase the OC on it !


What is your HT at? Should be 2000Mhz for optimal. Not higher or lower. And is your NB is between 2600-3000Mhz? On AMD those are big boost in performances.


----------



## jonnyquality

I'll give it a try ! thanks for the tips !


----------



## KarathKasun

FX doesnt gain much from NB clocks. Make sure you arent over-taxing your PSU. FX series can draw a massive amount of watts when overclocked.


----------



## Papas

Waiting to see if I win one of the fx-8120's. If I do, I'm upgrading from my q9550 to the fx-8120. It's gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Waiting to see if I win one of the fx-8120's. If I do, I'm upgrading from my q9550 to the fx-8120. It's gonna be awesome!!!


where do i sign up to win


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> where do i sign up to win


It's for the amd retail access program. They are giving away 200 fx-8120's to the highest bidders. Bids are using points you get for taking tests. It's got 14 days left and low bid is still 25003(started at 25000) and I have 140k points so unless I forget to bid, I should easily win.

If you work in retail at one of the authorized retailers, you can sign up at retailaccess.com.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> It's for the amd retail access program. They are giving away 200 fx-8120's to the highest bidders. Bids are using points you get for taking tests. It's got 14 days left and low bid is still 25003(started at 25000) and I have 140k points so unless I forget to bid, I should easily win.
> If you work in retail at one of the authorized retailers, you can sign up at retailaccess.com.


oh i saw that. unfortunately i don't work retail


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> I think it is a CPU bottleneck but Overclocking isn't the answer because I run overclocked.
> the FX-4100 was overclocked to 4.7ghz
> the FX-6200 was overclocked only to 4.2Ghz (not had time to take it higher.)
> Thanks for the Xbits posts,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shame it doesnt list the new FX-6200 or FX-4170 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my CPU score is about 5200 on the FX-6200 which is about 700 higher than the FX-6100 (According to that.)
> so I think I've done rather well, i'm itching to increase the OC on it !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> At time of saying this you won;t find a better value card than the 6850, you get more Performance/Dollar than any other card at the moment.
> I use it, And Can't find anything that comes close performance wise for such a low cost !...
> But one thing I have noticed, I get worse Performance on this paired with my FX-6200 than I did with my 5 -6 year old Intel Q6600...it's strange (Or it is to me.)


I would check all of your settings. My FX-6100 at max stable oc beat my QX-6700 at max stable oc in every thing, using the same video card.
I'll have to look for it but there is a thread where I posted side by side comparisons of bench marks from both cpu's


----------



## jonnyquality

That would be awesome, i might be able to use your FX-6100 as basis for my FX-6200 because i'm really struggling to get this thing stable.


----------



## hans030390

Would it be unheard of for an FX6100 to need over 1.5V to be stable at 4.5GHz? Mine is stable at 4.3GHz around 1.43V, but anything past that needs a huge voltage increase. I don't even know what voltage it would take to be stable at 4.5GHz. I gave up when it was still unstable at 1.5V.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hans030390*
> 
> Would it be unheard of for an FX6100 to need over 1.5V to be stable at 4.5GHz? Mine is stable at 4.3GHz around 1.43V, but anything past that needs a huge voltage increase. I don't even know what voltage it would take to be stable at 4.5GHz. I gave up when it was still unstable at 1.5V.


You might need to play with the following:
- Get latest BIOS to properly disable APM
- Disable all power saving
- CPU-NB, NB, HTT, and VDDA voltages
- NB and HT speeds
- Manually enter memory speed, timings, and voltage

Are you using just the multiplier for overclocking and what cooler are you using?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> That would be awesome, i might be able to use your FX-6100 as basis for my FX-6200 because i'm really struggling to get this thing stable.


Yeah, DevilDriver will lead you in the right direction. Just be careful with whom you get help from. Not saying that everyone with an Intel/nVidia build will steer you wrong, but just take "some" advice with a
grain of salt.

As far as your setup goes. That Gigabye board is pretty decent. Get the most recent (non Beta) Bios. Should be F5 I believe. Or just use @Bios to update it.
Even at stock settings you should be able to crossfire two 6850's and be fine. So don't worry about bottlenecking 1 6850 with your CPU.

Also @ Jonnyquality - Update your RIG info. Makes it so much easier to help

Notes from your CPUZ Validation: Your Corsair RAM show it's rated for 1333Mhz (10700) and you have it set for 1600Mhz. You should leave it at 1333Mhz while you play with any Overclock settings to rule out RAM instability issues


----------



## marcoabreu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hans030390*
> 
> Would it be unheard of for an FX6100 to need over 1.5V to be stable at 4.5GHz? Mine is stable at 4.3GHz around 1.43V, but anything past that needs a huge voltage increase. I don't even know what voltage it would take to be stable at 4.5GHz. I gave up when it was still unstable at 1.5V.


my story is the same!!!
why my fx6100 dont pass 4500 mhz?
my voltages are 1.45 in the cpu vcore and the NB cpu 1.300
i can pass the NB frequency up 2500
this cpu sucks!!!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcoabreu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hans030390*
> 
> Would it be unheard of for an FX6100 to need over 1.5V to be stable at 4.5GHz? Mine is stable at 4.3GHz around 1.43V, but anything past that needs a huge voltage increase. I don't even know what voltage it would take to be stable at 4.5GHz. I gave up when it was still unstable at 1.5V.
> 
> 
> 
> my story is the same!!!
> why my fx6100 dont pass 4500 mhz?
> my voltages are 1.45 in the cpu vcore and the NB cpu 1.300
> i can pass the NB frequency up 2500
> this cpu sucks!!!!
Click to expand...

Have you adjusted both CPU-NB, and NB voltages? Also the other voltage make a huge difference on Bulldozer in comparison to Deneb/Thuban. VDDA, HT voltages are also important where as NB and HT speeds aren't as important.


----------



## marcoabreu

i dont adjusted NB voltages. what is teh safe valeur for each one you mencion in your post?
the nb frequency and the ht link speed is not important in the performance?


----------



## axipher

Here is a good overclocking guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming/0_50


----------



## marcoabreu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Here is a good overclocking guide:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming/0_50


i print that guided but no luck with overcloking much higher


----------



## hans030390

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You might need to play with the following:
> - Get latest BIOS to properly disable APM
> - Disable all power saving
> - CPU-NB, NB, HTT, and VDDA voltages
> - NB and HT speeds
> - Manually enter memory speed, timings, and voltage
> Are you using just the multiplier for overclocking and what cooler are you using?


1. I have latest BIOS (M5A97). When I disable APM, it shows additional options related to power (wake on..., power on...). Is this what I'm looking for? I understand that the M5A97 is a budget board, so it might be limiting me.

Edit: Actually, I think there are two options for APM in my BIOS. One is listed under CPU options, and the other has it's own section (which is the one I'm referring to above).

2. I'll try disabling the EPU power saving to see if that helps with stability, but I do like the savings it offers under full load. Every other power saving feature is turned off.

3. I'll have to double check all of my voltages, but I know my CPU/NB is at least at 1.3V, and my NB voltage is set to 1.2V. Other than the CPU voltage, everything is set to stock/auto.

4. NB and HT speeds were tested at 2GHz each at 4.5GHz.

5. Memory speeds, timings, and voltage have already been set to their proper values (1600MHz, 1.65V, timings known to work at this speed and voltage).

I've tried overclocking with just the multiplier and a combo of increasing the HTT along with the multiplier. I'm using an Antec Kuhler 620 in push/pull configuration. Temperatures are below the safe maximum even at 1.5V.


----------



## jonnyquality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, DevilDriver will lead you in the right direction. Just be careful with whom you get help from. Not saying that everyone with an Intel/nVidia build will steer you wrong, but just take "some" advice with a
> grain of salt.
> As far as your setup goes. That Gigabye board is pretty decent. Get the most recent (non Beta) Bios. Should be F5 I believe. Or just use @Bios to update it.
> Even at stock settings you should be able to crossfire two 6850's and be fine. So don't worry about bottlenecking 1 6850 with your CPU.
> Also @ Jonnyquality - Update your RIG info. Makes it so much easier to help
> Notes from your CPUZ Validation: Your Corsair RAM show it's rated for 1333Mhz (10700) and you have it set for 1600Mhz. You should leave it at 1333Mhz while you play with any Overclock settings to rule out RAM instability issues


Thanks for the tips,

I'll have another stab at the rigbuilder later,

as for RAM, I purchased Corsair 1866 Vengeance ram, and running it at 8 x multiplier was the best i could get to get it at 1600, then up the FSB from there... I take it thats the wrong approach ?


----------



## DevilDriver

ok, for you guys with the FX-6100, keep in mind all chips are not created equal, and I am on a custom water loop.
here are screen shots of my stable 4.7Ghz UEFI settings.
UEFI screen shots

I'm at work right now but will dig up that thread with the bench comparisons when I get home.

Dug it up. only difference between my QX-6700 rig and this one is, MOBO(DFI LP), CPU(QX-6700) and RAM(Crucial Ballistix and Mushkin Blue line).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1206555/intel-q6600-vs-amd-fx-6100/10#post_16314855


----------



## truestorybro545

Hey fellow Bulldozers. I have a few questions about my FX 8120 and what I should do to OC it properly and safely.

I currently have a 650W PSU and was thinking of OC'ing the CPU to about 4.1 or 4.2 Ghz. I will be getting a new Mobo (this, but if you guys have better suggestions, please let me know) and a new air cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 212+/evo).

With the 650W PSU and a Sabertooth plus the Hyper 212, would I be able to OC comfortably? Or is this all too little?
If too little, what else or "instead of this, get that" should I get?
I also have a Cooler Master HAF 932 case.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Hey fellow Bulldozers. I have a few questions about my FX 8120 and what I should do to OC it properly and safely.
> 
> I currently have a 650W PSU and was thinking of OC'ing the CPU to about 4.1 or 4.2 Ghz. I will be getting a new Mobo (this, but if you guys have better suggestions, please let me know) and a new air cooler (Cooler Master Hyper 212+/evo).
> 
> With the 650W PSU and a Sabertooth plus the Hyper 212, would I be able to OC comfortably? Or is this all too little?
> If too little, what else or "instead of this, get that" should I get?
> I also have a Cooler Master HAF 932 case.


Great combination of parts, 4.4 GHz at < 1.44 V should be easily achievable with a decent RAM kit and a little playtime in the BIOS adjusting voltages and HTT + Multiplier.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Good choice for motherboard. CPU cooler is a little small. Look for something in the 175W+ range.

This one is pretty good

I believe the 212/Evo is only rated for 150W, so with a stock 125W CPU, it quickly ramps up in temperature when Overclocking.


----------



## truestorybro545

Well, I currently have a Gigabyte 970A-D3 and have read that it doesn't OC well and isn't a great mobo period. The only issue is that I only have $600 to spend on all of this and what I really wanted was a Sapphire 7950.

My thoughts originally: Get a new cooler and the 7950.

But now it looks like: New Mobo, cooler, and a new PSU.

I have an XFX 6950 2 GB and don't want to Crossfire.

Suggestions?

(P.S. I have a Kingston HyperX 8 GB RAM kit)


----------



## GenMasterB

How Do I PM you to join this FX club? thx


----------



## jonnyquality

Thanks For everyones assistance...

I'm now the proud owner of a nice 5 gig over clock on my FX-6200 , It turned out to be my ram configuration that was causing my massive instability issues !

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303325


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyquality*
> 
> Thanks For everyones assistance...
> I'm now the proud owner of a nice 5 gig over clock on my FX-6200 , It turned out to be my ram configuration that was causing my massive instability issues !
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303325


Wow grats. How does it run? Better than a Q6600? ;-)

Mind posting some Cinebench scores with your setup? Don't think I've seen a FX 6XXX @ 5Ghz yet.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Well, I currently have a Gigabyte 970A-D3 and have read that it doesn't OC well and isn't a great mobo period. The only issue is that I only have $600 to spend on all of this and what I really wanted was a Sapphire 7950.
> My thoughts originally: Get a new cooler and the 7950.
> But now it looks like: New Mobo, cooler, and a new PSU.
> I have an XFX 6950 2 GB and don't want to Crossfire.
> Suggestions?
> (P.S. I have a Kingston HyperX 8 GB RAM kit)


Hmmm, well to start. If you only plan to Overclock to 4.2ish (or even to 4.6ish) It is a pretty small overclock for these chips.
Not being a good motherboard for OC on these chips means you probably wont get above 5Ghz.

4.2-4.4Ghz is a very good OC for everyday use, it's right on the edge of needing too much voltage, and creating too much heat.

Summary: You would be fine with a decent CPU cooler and the 7950


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hmmm, well to start. If you only plan to Overclock to 4.2ish (or even to 4.6ish) It is a pretty small overclock for these chips.
> Not being a good motherboard for OC on these chips means you probably wont get above 5Ghz.
> 4.2-4.4Ghz is a very good OC for everyday use, it's right on the edge of needing too much voltage, and creating too much heat.
> Summary: You would be fine with a decent CPU cooler and the 7950


Really? On the 970A-D3? Awesome









I can get what I want which is the 7950 and the cooler. The reason is because I OC'ed my GPU (6950 2GB) to about 950/1320 at 1.149V and it started bottlenecking hard. BF3 easily went down 4 FPS and began stuttering.

The 7950 is awesome, and my reason behing getting it is for futureproofing. I'm big on that.

My PSU is alright though? I hear that FX 81** are "Power Pigs."


----------



## Tweeky

they produce a lot of heat too


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> they produce a lot of heat too


So the 970A-D3 is not a good idea? I understand the cooler no question but do I need a new Mobo for 4.2 to 4.6 Ghz?

I bet I do. An that's not what I want to hear


----------



## truestorybro545

Okay. So here is the solution that I have come to. Tell me if this would be good.

The Sabertooth 990FX (edit)

The Cooler Master Hyper 212

The Sapphire 7950 3 GB

All on a 650W PSU.

Would this work?


----------



## truckerguy

how about this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514R

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233011


----------



## axipher

Well it's official guys, Bulldozer makes a perfectly fine folder, TPF of 1:17 on a 6904 WU for 64k PPD at only 4.66 GHz.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hmmm, well to start. If you only plan to Overclock to 4.2ish (or even to 4.6ish) It is a pretty small overclock for these chips.
> Not being a good motherboard for OC on these chips means you probably wont get above 5Ghz.
> 4.2-4.4Ghz is a very good OC for everyday use, it's right on the edge of needing too much voltage, and creating too much heat.
> Summary: You would be fine with a decent CPU cooler and the 7950


~4.5 is getting kinda risky if the MB does not have an adequate VRM cooling solution. Even the FX-4100 was tripping the VRM thermal protection on a 970 board with heatsinked VRM (w/o a dedicated fan on the heatsink) at 4.6-4.7Ghz @ 1.5v.

These chips OC fairly easily, but draw tons of power. I would not recommend going beyond 1.45v and 4.4Ghz unless the board has VRM heatsinks, especially with the FX-6000 and FX-8000 series chips. If it has a VRM heatsink you should be good to 4.6Ghz. Although a small fan on the heatsink is highly recommended, especially with the 6 and 8 core models.


----------



## jonnyquality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Wow grats. How does it run? Better than a Q6600? ;-)
> Mind posting some Cinebench scores with your setup? Don't think I've seen a FX 6XXX @ 5Ghz yet.


I ran it this morning before going to work but did not screenshot it,

the Cinebench 11.5 result was 6.18 on CPU

I will be cranking it down to 4.5 as that where I could keep the temperature the most stable.the 5gig OC' ran at 65degrees under load during Cinebench.

At 4700 it never peaked above 50, so i Will look at a couple of things next...

running it at 4.5gig with current cooling,
or improving cooling system and increase again.

...and yes, better than my old Q6600


----------



## ebduncan

The bulldozer only run hot really when you start to push their limits.

MY 8120, at stock is quite a cool running chip. When i push it to 4ghz it starts to getting terribly inefficient.

The difference between a 8120 @ 4.6ghz and a the same 8120 @5ghz is HUGE in terms of power draw and heat. For me 4.6-4.7ghz is the sweet spot. Not to mention the VRM's. I had to install a fan in that area on my ud3 to cool the northbridge and the vrms.

@trucker guy the ud3 is a great motherboard, i would suggest the asus crosshair V though


----------



## K1llrzzZ

Hey guys,I have a question,do you think that an FX 8150 will bottlenecks a HD 7990 or GTX 690?The 7970 is already out so 7990 is probably match a downcloacked 7970 crossfire.My CPU is running at 4.5 Ghz at the moment,and I have a GTX 590,and I'm planning to buy a 7990 or a GTX 690,but I hope I will gain FPS with buying one of those cards,but If my cpu bottlenecks the cards than I probably bearly gain some fps.Sorry for my bad english and thanks.


----------



## jonnyquality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> The bulldozer only run hot really when you start to push their limits.
> MY 8120, at stock is quite a cool running chip. When i push it to 4ghz it starts to getting terribly inefficient.
> The difference between a 8120 @ 4.6ghz and a the same 8120 @5ghz is HUGE in terms of power draw and heat. For me 4.6-4.7ghz is the sweet spot. Not to mention the VRM's. I had to install a fan in that area on my ud3 to cool the northbridge and the vrms.
> @trucker guy the ud3 is a great motherboard, i would suggest the asus crosshair V though


This is pretty much what I have found, at 4.5-4.7 the FX-6200 has a pretty nice Sweet spot thermally under load, but when you take it uppast that , or at least on mine, the Heat goes up alot more.

I am using a sealed water cooler though so I could probably do better to cool it than that .


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Okay. So here is the solution that I have come to. Tell me if this would be good.
> The Sabertooth 990FX (edit)
> The Cooler Master Hyper 212
> The Sapphire 7950 3 GB
> All on a 650W PSU.
> Would this work?


Good Mobo,
Decent CPU cooler for your desired O.C.
Awesome GPU

Call and see if Newegg will make your purchase a Mobo/GPU combo. Might pay for the CPU cooler


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Really? On the 970A-D3? Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get what I want which is the 7950 and the cooler. The reason is because I OC'ed my GPU (6950 2GB) to about 950/1320 at 1.149V and it started bottlenecking hard. BF3 easily went down 4 FPS and began stuttering.
> The 7950 is awesome, and my reason behing getting it is for futureproofing. I'm big on that.
> My PSU is alright though? I hear that FX 81** are "Power Pigs."


* I hear that FX 81** are "Power Pigs."*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> they produce a lot of heat too


----------



## truestorybro545

Alright, I trust you guys









Gonna call Newegg in the next week or so.

I'm just surprised you guys think my PSU is enough, especially for OC'ing. But, hey, money saved


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> * I hear that FX 81** are "Power Pigs."*


What are you trying to tell me?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> * I hear that FX 81** are "Power Pigs."*
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to tell me?
Click to expand...

That once you go over 4.5 GHz you need more then 1.4 V and power consumption and heat starts to sky rocket. 4.6 GHz at 1.43 V - 1.46 V seems to be the sweet spot for performance, heat, and power usage.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That once you go over 4.5 GHz you need more then 1.4 V and power consumption and heat starts to sky rocket. 4.6 GHz at 1.43 V - 1.46 V seems to be the sweet spot for performance, heat, and power usage.


Okay. This is the guide I was going to use as I am not very familiar with OC'ing.

Is 650W and 8 GB HyperX Ram Kit good enough for a moderate overclock?


----------



## hans030390

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Okay. So here is the solution that I have come to. Tell me if this would be good.
> The Sabertooth 990FX (edit)
> The Cooler Master Hyper 212
> The Sapphire 7950 3 GB
> All on a 650W PSU.
> Would this work?


Yep, should work just fine, assuming the PSU is a nice one. I have my FX 6100 (4.3GHz, around 1.44V) and a GTX 480 running on my Antec EarthWatts 650W Green PSU. I've measured my power consumption with a Kill-a-watt. I come close to pushing the limit of my PSU when I'm running the heaviest possible load I can on both my CPU and GPU at the same time.

Given that your GPU is much, much more power efficient than mine, I have no doubts you'll be able to get a solid overclock going with that PSU. This is taking into account the fact that your CPU can and probably will end up drawing more power than mine, depending on how far you take your overclock.

As for the cooler, it might hold you back on overclocking due to heat. I could be wrong, and it should be just fine if you aren't going for a crazy overclock with high voltages. I got an Antec Kuhler 620 for my FX 6100 and used the existing 120mm fan in the back of my case to set it up in push/pull configuration. Works great, but it is on the more expensive side.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hans030390*
> 
> Yep, should work just fine, assuming the PSU is a nice one. I have my FX 6100 (4.3GHz, around 1.44V) and a GTX 480 running on my Antec EarthWatts 650W Green PSU. I've measured my power consumption with a Kill-a-watt. I come close to pushing the limit of my PSU when I'm running the heaviest possible load I can on both my CPU and GPU at the same time.
> Given that your GPU is much, much more power efficient than mine, I have no doubts you'll be able to get a solid overclock going with that PSU. This is taking into account the fact that your CPU can and probably will end up drawing more power than mine, depending on how far you take your overclock.
> As for the cooler, it might hold you back on overclocking due to heat. I could be wrong, and it should be just fine if you aren't going for a crazy overclock with high voltages. I got an Antec Kuhler 620 for my FX 6100 and used the existing 120mm fan in the back of my case to set it up in push/pull configuration. Works great, but it is on the more expensive side.


I will take that into consideration. My only problem now is that the GTX 680 is looking more promising.
We'll see what it consumes power wise, but I may switch to Nvidia for that beauty of a card.


----------



## truckerguy

truestorybro545 you may want to check new egg this dosent happen often but they have a open box Sabertooth for 148.99 and free shipping if you dont mind not having the orignal box it has its full 5 year warrenty I bought my Sabertooth as a open box and no regrets

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131736R


----------



## Wild Wally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> truestorybro545 you may want to check new egg this dosent happen often but they have a open box Sabertooth for 148.99 and free shipping if you dont mind not having the orignal box it has its full 5 year warrenty I bought my Sabertooth as a open box and no regrets
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131736R


I agree open boxes are good values. Sometimes they come with all cables, software and bridge connectors and sometimes not. That's the only downside.


----------



## truckerguy

mine came with everything but the box and I got it thru New Egg


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> mine came with everything but the box and I got it thru New Egg


Sometime openbox does not come with I/O shield. Probably the biggest grip in buying openbox MB.


----------



## ihatelolcats

what's the point of IO shields?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what's the point of IO shields?


They just block airflow anyway









I guess more for looks then anything, or to label ports.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> They just block airflow anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess more for looks then anything, or to label ports.


To me it looks weird without IO shield.


----------



## skyline131313

I'm looking to purchase a FX-6100 and I was wondering what people that own it think of it? Do you regret buying it? Did you have any problems setting up your system?

I also need some suggestions for motherboards, I'm looking at either ASUS or Gigabyte but I don't really know what features they offer, as well as if the BIOS would require an update or not. I'd appreciate the help, more info on what I have planned and my budget: http://www.overclock.net/t/1232711/looking-to-upgrade .


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline131313*
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a FX-6100 and I was wondering what people that own it think of it? Do you regret buying it? Did you have any problems setting up your system?
> I also need some suggestions for motherboards, I'm looking at either ASUS or Gigabyte but I don't really know what features they offer, as well as if the BIOS would require an update or not. I'd appreciate the help, more info on what I have planned and my budget: http://www.overclock.net/t/1232711/looking-to-upgrade .


I upgraded from a qx-6700 to an FX-6100 and am very happy with it. it out performs my old qx in every thing I do.
for MOBO I love my Sabertooth 990FX it has alot of features and has every thing you want for overclocking.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> They just block airflow anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess more for looks then anything, or to label ports.


I don't put IO shields on. They look better without IMO, unless it's a black I/O shield. Even then, bare looks good.


----------



## vedaire

well guys I am quite happy to say my fx-8150 finally is at 4.4 nice and stable on 1.41volts and under full load it hits a nice 25-26c and thats only because I want let the chiller run full tilt until I get some glycol in it starts freezing over lol


----------



## reflex99

To all those that have PM'd me, but I haven't added yet:

I have been really busy lately, But i will add you guys this weekend! I promise!

reflex99 does work 100% of the time 60% of the time.

thank you for your patience


----------



## Wild Wally

I prefer the IO shields because they reduce the "dust bunnies" in the case/ on the mobo. Have run without from time to time.

WW


----------



## tw33k

Finally bit the bullet and pulled the trigger on an 8150. My 1090T is holding things back, particularly my RAM. I'm hoping to be able to push it to 4.5-4.6GHz. It seems these chips need a lot of juice for clocks that high but so does my 1090T so even tho I'm on air, I think it's good enough to push the 8150 pretty far. Looking forward to it.


----------



## galbrecht71

*Count me in

galbrecht71 - FX 8150 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula - 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1600MHz

Not sure how to validate, my computer doesn't have an internet connection at the moment*


----------



## dstoler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Count me in
> 
> galbrecht71 - FX 8150 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula - 8GB G.Skill Sniper 1600MHz
> 
> Not sure how to validate, my computer doesn't have an internet connection at the moment*


You have to PM Reflex99(I think that's how his name is written, I'm on cell) your specs because he doesn't read through the thread all of the time. There is a chance he may see your post and just add you but if not then pm him when you can and he will hook ya up.

How are you guys doing? I have not been on OCN in a month or so really. Just bought the wifey a Ford Ranger and myself a 1995 Mustang GT (nothing stock on it) and been wrenching on it and not messing with my 8120 rig lately. Anything new in the last month? How is that new 4170 and 6200 doing? Can they overclock any higher? What's latest news on trinity and PD? Thanks guys!

Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


----------



## phatdonkey

haven't seen an FX-6200 category yet....what gives?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Testing and Research on RAM speeds to increase IPC

Please read my post and give input if you can. Looking for good ram Overclockers for info on Bulldozer


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> You have to PM Reflex99(I think that's how his name is written, I'm on cell) your specs because he doesn't read through the thread all of the time. There is a chance he may see your post and just add you but if not then pm him when you can and he will hook ya up.
> How are you guys doing? I have not been on OCN in a month or so really. Just bought the wifey a Ford Ranger and myself a 1995 Mustang GT (nothing stock on it) and been wrenching on it and not messing with my 8120 rig lately. Anything new in the last month? How is that new 4170 and 6200 doing? Can they overclock any higher? What's latest news on trinity and PD? Thanks guys!
> Sent from my SPH-M910 using Tapatalk


Ah 95, the last pushrod motor mustang, I have wanted one of those but one is enough, my 66 is a money pit


----------



## el gappo

Playing with FX 8140's tonight. http://www.overclock.net/t/1234535/bulldozer-benchoff-mkii-ocn-ln2-live#post_16812081


----------



## jonnyquality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phatdonkey*
> 
> haven't seen an FX-6200 category yet....what gives?


I've submitted my details, but Reflex99 is a busy person and not got round to it yet.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Just wanted to ley y'all know that I finally figured out my problem with numerous blue screens on my 990fx fatality,8120,8170 system. I installed an Coolermaster silent pro 700 watt power supply replacing the dual rail o.c.z. 550. I also added another 4 gig of g skill 1866 ram and Voila! Runs smooth as silk. Most of the bsod's were "memory management" so Thans why the added ram and I was told the bulldozer's were power hungry and single rail power supplies were the best so thats why the coolermaster silent pro m700. So anyone else having the same issues will have something to try. Thanks to everyone who helped me on this.


----------



## doomsdays

Hi ...

I have :

AMD-FX4170, ASrock 970 Extreme 4, Sapphire 6870.


----------



## EliteReplay

hi, im really interested in getting one FX-8120, but since the FX-6200 has higher clock... im just wondering will the FX-6200 be able to archive same goal as the FX-8120? yes, i know the Fx-6200 its only 6core vs 8cores, but with the higher frequency this shouldnt be any problem right>??

is there some one here that can compare this two CPU in terms of gaming? and General usage?
Thanks!


----------



## tw33k

Got my 8150 today so I'll install it tomorrow and do some testing on the weekend. Can't wait


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hi, im really interested in getting one FX-8120, but since the FX-6200 has higher clock... im just wondering will the FX-6200 be able to archive same goal as the FX-8120? yes, i know the Fx-6200 its only 6core vs 8cores, but with the higher frequency this shouldnt be any problem right>??
> is there some one here that can compare this two CPU in terms of gaming? and General usage?
> Thanks!


FX-8120 is a much better choice. If you search around, there are usually online stores with this CPU on sale. Like $20 dollars off and such. Which brings it even closer to the price of the FX6XXX's

Just my 2 cents


----------



## truckerguy

as the 6200 is very new not many have one but I belive in speed more so then in core count Im saving to get the 6200


----------



## el gappo

Think the 8140's may be the new weapon of choice for air/water coolers, what they do clock wise on a low voltage is impressive.


----------



## AMD4ME

I'm waiting to see what the Opteron 3280's do @ 65w.


----------



## KarathKasun

8120 is much better than 6200 even if you believe in higher MHZ. Just OC it, they are all the same chip (literally).


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Think the 8140's may be the new weapon of choice for air/water coolers, what they do clock wise on a low voltage is impressive.


where did you find info on them?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> where did you find info on them?


From benching them







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311024


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> From benching them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311024


that figures...
what speed do fx-8 series need to match the gflops of phenom ii x4 at 4GHz?


----------



## tw33k

Got to 4.5 quite easily. My chip doesn't like the FSB much higher but I think I can get more out of it. Very pleased with this chip.



CPU-Z

Why does Cinebench report only 4 cores?


----------



## Wild Wally

Probably because there are only 4 physical cores. Each core has two logical paths for execution making a total of 8 logical cores.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Why does Cinebench report only 4 cores?


You have Windows 7 patched right? New patches treat Bulldozer like Intel HT CPU. Hence 4 cores 8 threads.


----------



## Maurauder

Is it normal that the HT link multiplier only goes to 13X (2600mhz) in my bios. The NB and core frequency are completly unlocked but is there a way to bump the Hyper Transport speed to 14X (2800mhz) ?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> You have Windows 7 patched right? New patches treat Bulldozer like Intel HT CPU. Hence 4 cores 8 threads.


Thanks mate

Got it to 4.8GHz but couldn't run Cinebench. I'll stick with 4.5GHz for now. The NB doesn't like going higher than 2640MHz but I doubt it would increase performance anyway.

Sometimes after rebooting, I lose Aero. I have to reboot to get it back. Also, while idling the core temp reading jumps up and down and I can't get an accurate reading. It does it in Aida, Core Temp and HWMon.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Hi all,

Joining up as this is my 2nd BD started with th 8120 lovely chip! got a bit of benchmark envy so got a i5 2500k , now I'm back with a FX 6100 and loving it!! Well almost, the thing is I can't get it to a high OC with out chucking voltage at it.

I am currently at 4.6 at 1.52 volts under stress with OCCT max CPU temp is 59, cooling should be fine it's under a D14. So i'm reading up on as much as I can and seeing people hit 4.6 + with 1.4 ish volts my question is how???

I know OC'ing is a lottery been doing years, can't help thinking there is something else stopping stability, I can get into windows with as little as 1.44 @ 4.6.

Any advise welcome

Cheers


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Breeze*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Joining up as this is my 2nd BD started with th 8120 lovely chip! got a bit of benchmark envy so got a i5 2500k , now I'm back with a FX 6100 and loving it!! Well almost, the thing is I can't get it to a high OC with out chucking voltage at it.
> 
> I am currently at 4.6 at 1.52 volts under stress with OCCT max CPU temp is 59, cooling should be fine it's under a D14. So i'm reading up on as much as I can and seeing people hit 4.6 + with 1.4 ish volts my question is how???
> 
> I know OC'ing is a lottery been doing years, can't help thinking there is something else stopping stability, I can get into windows with as little as 1.44 @ 4.6.
> 
> Any advise welcome
> 
> Cheers


Check your CPU voltage in OCCT, more specifically open up the auto generated screenshot of the CPU VCore graph. With my BIOS voltage set at 1.46 V, it's only actually 1.425 - 1.445 V during OCCT stressing, even though CoreTemp, CPU-z, and HWMonitor all report whatever I set in the BIOS.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Thanks for the Tip!

I'll check the next output

thanks


----------



## Cool Breeze

Getting better, now at 1.493 v with LLC set to max occt load is 1.51-52 v . Before it vdroop to 1.47 under load although the voltage was set to 1.53. I'm hoping it remains stable as the lower idle voltage would be better alround .

Next up will be mixing FSB HT clocking with the Multi


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Got to 4.5 quite easily. My chip doesn't like the *FSB much higher* but I think I can get more out of it. Very pleased with this chip.
> 
> Why does Cinebench report only 4 cores?


When adjusting the FSB, make sure you change the PCIe frequency from Auto to 100, other wise you will be Overclocking the PCIe lanes as well, which it doesn't really like. Then you should be
ok getting the FSB up to 250. Some even take it up to 300. Not that I recommend it, myself, because I don't do much with FSB OC's

Also, with Turbo Disabled, what is your stock CPU Voltage? Your voltages are very high compared to mine. Mine has 1.325v @3.6Ghz (Turbo Disabled) And I can run 4.6Ghz @ 1.45v, just by turning up the
Multi. I could get it to run 1.43ish playing with FSB settings a bit. It really helps to keep the heat down, if you can reduce the voltage. But some Chips do have bad leakage problems, so maybe you just
got unlucky.

If you have a chip in the 1.3v - 1.325, then you should be able to do a lot better.
Quote:


> Got it to 4.8GHz but couldn't run Cinebench. I'll stick with 4.5GHz for now. The NB doesn't like going higher than 2640MHz but I doubt it would increase performance anyway.


Yeah, 2400Mhz NB seems to be the most you need. Even at that you will need to bump the CPU/NB and NB voltages a little. I suspect you are having issues with Windows Aero because of raising the NB and HTT without increasing the voltages. To make it easier, after you raise the FSB, just reduce the Mutli on the NB and HTT to stock settings. You wont see much of a difference from increasing them anyways.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> Is it normal that the HT link multiplier only goes to 13X (2600mhz) in my bios. The NB and core frequency are completly unlocked but is there a way to bump the Hyper Transport speed to 14X (2800mhz) ?


Because the HTT is locked at a 13x Multi, the only way to increase it is to raise the FSB. So, yeah it is normal. From what others have said on here for overclocking, there isn't any gain in raising the HTT. Also since you have to raise the HTT voltages, it seems a waste. But that doesn't mean you shouldn't try it out.


----------



## Maurauder

I can raise the ref clock i just wasnt sure why the HT clock maxed out @ 13x


----------



## KarathKasun

1.5v for 4.6Ghz isnt too uncommon. My FX-4100 needed 1.48v-1.49v for 4.6Ghz, but due to the way the MB set voltage it had to be set to 1.525v.


----------



## tw33k

Thanks for the info guys. The NB and HT voltages were set to Auto so I adjusted them. PCIe lanes are already set to 100. I had the CPU voltage much lower but couldn't run Prime. I also set HT to 2200MHz. I don't know what the stock setting is tho so this was just a guess.

Any ideas as to why the core temp reading jumps around so much? It reads as high as 43c and as low as 11c. Under load it's steady just at idle so I can't get a stable reading.


----------



## Maurauder

The only time core temps are ever usually accurate is when your under load so....


----------



## tw33k

OK...thanks. So it's not just happening to me.


----------



## mystikalrush

Any FX guys here going to pair up a GTX680? Im curious if bottlenecking would occure.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> The only time core temps are ever usually accurate is when your under load so....


Old lore, wrong. RTFM: http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/41256.pdf and http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/43375.pdf (for Familiy 10h but 15h has the same implementation according to AMD.)
Tctl=Tj-some_secret_offset.
some_secret_offset is somewhere around 15 to 20C.
The only reason why Tctl looks accurate under load is that under those conditions the temperature delta between your socket and the die is approaching or exceeding some_secret_offset.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Hi All,

Finally settled on 4.5 Ghz, 1.465 in bios and at Idle, and 1.488 under prime 95 full load she passed 2 hours no sweat so that'll do me. 4.6 just requires too much Vcore and of course the temps and power draw go up quite a bit. still more fun clocking these than the Intel i5's , as in these take more skill.

My config

4.5ghz @ 1.465v 22.5 multi
HT FSB 200 Mhz
NB 2400
HT 2400
Ram 1866 @ 1.61v 10-10-10-28 1T (overclocked from 1600)

She runs all I ask with ease and game play in BF3 is noticeably smooter than my i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz (less if no microstutter). Until Piledriver comes along or the 8 cores hit bargain prices the FX 6100 is a great CPU mine only cost £112 so bargain chip!!


----------



## axipher

I posted this info in the FX-8XXX club and figured I would post it here.

Just a general torubleshooting guide for dealing with Bulldozer Overclocking issues form my experience.

*- Different frequencies across cores:* _APM is still active, update BIOS or use Overdrive on every reboot to enable/disable_
This one was solved early on with BIOS updates on most boards.

*- Frequency throttling to ~1.7 GHz for split seconds in TMonitor:* _VRM is getting hot and throttling speed_
Seems to be an issue on a few boards that have poorly designed heat sinks on the VRM's like the Fatal1ty 990FX. It's been reported that some lower end boards don't throttle even with high VRM temps though and simply crash.

*- Multiplier dropping to x7:* _Socket temp is high and throttling CPU_
This problem was solved as soon as I put a fan on the back of my motherboard socket that dropped the temperature by 10 C.

*- Black screens or crash during Windows loading:* _Might need more voltage on core_
Issue was always solved by upping the VCore

*- Screen freezes but no corruption:* _CPU-NB, HT, VDDA voltages need tweaking_
Issue was always solved by upping the other voltages

*- Screen corruption and crash:* _High core temperatures and/or needs a voltage bump on DRAM_
Normally just needed an additional voltage bump. these crashes usually happened when stressing the memory in Prime95 or Linpack testing. Upping the VDRAM helped sometimes.


----------



## ZootCadillac

had mine a while now. Suppose I'd better check in







I've had it running at 4.2ghz on air but it does get a bit toasty due to being situate in my desk cupboard. Runs at 3.9ghz out of the box ( with turbo core on ) so I'm very happy to live with that until I decide if I want an enclosed liquid loop like the corsair one. If I do I'll squeeze a little more out of it I guess. I don't see 5ghz being a problem.

I was happy to go with the 8120. Just could not see that the extra expense was going to be worth it for a machine that is on 24/7 and does not always need to be running blistering clock speeds. I'm extremely happy with my motherboard choice.


----------



## undrdg

Hey all!
New member long time reader.
Also new owner of FX 8150
Rig:
FX 8150
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
16 gb Corsair Vengance
MSI hd 6870 XFIRE
Saphire hd 6870 XFIRE
crucial 128 ssd
seagate momentus xt 500gb
900 watt PS Antec
PC Cooler Semnx
NZXT Phantom 410
Windows 7 ultimate 64.

Using it mainly for virtualization in sharepoint but also to play diablo 3 and other games.
I notice that Steam games have many issue with bulldozer.
I have to have a special file for Duke Nukem Forever before i load it and Skyrim is almost unplayable. I get snowy pixelation all over the place.
I have not overclocked anything yet. All stock.

Any suggestion as to what i can do to fix said issues?


----------



## fivestring

What s up guys I finally finished my build.

I have a super stable 4.2GHz overclock that I run all the time and have had it stable enough at 4.5GHz to run cinebench an get a 3.78. Not too bad for a "dual" core lol

I did however get one of the higher Vcore chips, around 1.41 stock. I have an old HD 5770 atm and amd getting 45-60fps on WoW on ultra at my current setup vs cpu at stock clock

Just a little tip for ALL *GA-990XA-UD3* users upgrade to the beta BIOS for a much more stable and non-throttling overclock.

This is no i5 or PII X6 but, a great CPU non the less.

HAPPY OVERCLOCKING!


----------



## reflex99

ok, I FINALLY(!) updated the list!

Sorry about that ~2 week wait. Life happens, and well, you know....stuff doesn't always get done

But now it is up to date. The list should now reflect all of the valid submissions that I have recieved.


----------



## EliteReplay

Those some one here with Fx-8120 play starcraft2? if so, whats your FPS?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Those some one here with Fx-8120 play starcraft2? if so, whats your FPS?


I don't have a 8120 but I have a 6100 clocked at 4.3ghz and I get around 60-65 fps on ultra settings with my ati 6870


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I don't have a 8120 but I have a 6100 clocked at 4.3ghz and I get around 60-65 fps on ultra settings with my ati 6870


Ok, its that with maxed out army or at the begining?


----------



## ihatelolcats

any more info on the fx-8140? wondering how it compares to 955


----------



## reflex99

just imagine a 8120, but 100MHz faster


----------



## ihatelolcats

isnt it 95w tho

in that case how does the 8120 compare to a 955?


----------



## Balboa

balboa sabertooth 990fx bios 901 amd fx4100

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315879

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club)


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> balboa sabertooth 990fx bios 901 amd fx4100
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315879
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club)


very nice wish my 8120 would go over 4.5 without rediclous voltage but having my ram at 2260mhz at 9-10-11-28 makes up for it


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I don't have a 8120 but I have a 6100 clocked at 4.3ghz and I get around 60-65 fps on ultra settings with my ati 6870
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, its that with maxed out army or at the begining?
Click to expand...

The lowest I get maxed everything with maxed out army is high 40's low 50's.


----------



## Balboa

I read somewhere that anything above 1600mhz was min perf gain wereas lowering timings was more substantial.
Has anybody try'd experimenting? I have run auto timing at 1800 & my current setup: 1600 7-8-7-24-1T. Have no idea how to test this. That would be my i7 950/viper mem sys. Yet to try my fx/vengeance rig. set as 9-9-9-24-34-2t

sidenote: how do you enable







emoticons, all I ever see is :letters:
nevermind
see


----------



## cmac68

cmac68
FX-8120
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 F6k bios

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316083


----------



## reflex99

if you wish to be added to the list, please see the OP for how to do so.


----------



## Malcolm

Damn, RIP Bulldozer.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> OFFICIAL NOTICE: Since AMD has officially DISCONTINUED their entire FX series processor lineup due to poor performance, we [OCN] have been REQUIRED by their terms of service to close any AMD related clubs. We [OCN] apologize for the inconvenience.


Can you provide a link to AMD stating this?

Edit: ..... I think I just got owned.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Can you provide a link to AMD stating this?
> Edit: ..... I think I just got owned.


AHAHHAA april fools ;D


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Can you provide a link to AMD stating this?
> Edit: ..... I think I just got owned.


I think that would have been better if an AMD rep said that


----------



## Kahbrohn

I hate April Fool's day. I just bought an 8120 and frankly, I am pleased so far. Am playing around still so no 4+ OC yet.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> I hate April Fool's day. I just bought an 8120 and frankly, I am pleased so far. Am playing around still so no 4+ OC yet.


I will be in the same bout as you







but I dont know I probably wait until fx8140 get release, this cpu might be a new stepping or have overall better performance


----------



## ColdRush

Got an FX-4100 on the way


----------



## dankvwguy

are they going to bring the normal main page back up? im tired of the april fools day bs


----------



## og4tcm

Alright guys - I will be on this page soon bc I have ordered the 6100 with an ASRock Extreme 3 990FX mobo. My main question is this - would this actually be an upgrade for my system (rig below)?


----------



## ihatelolcats

no lol


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *og4tcm*
> 
> Alright guys - I will be on this page soon bc I have ordered the 6100 with an ASRock Extreme 3 990FX mobo. My main question is this - would this actually be an upgrade for my system (rig below)?


i think no men, they are pretty much the same.


----------



## KarathKasun

Yeah, both FX-4100 systems I built were decent for how much they cost. Though both could hit ~4.4 on stock cooling. One of them made a lot more heat than the other past that though. Even with an ok 120mm hsf it had heat issues at 4.6Ghz. With an insanely large 120mm cooler it was manageable though.


----------



## reflex99

Ok, AMD just told me they decided to not discontinue FX processors, so I put the club back up.

disaster averted.


----------



## Malcolm




----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Ok, AMD just told me they decided to not discontinue FX processors, so I put the club back up.
> disaster averted.


Yo Reflex, can you remove them other "proofs" and add these ones plox









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311024


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Yo Reflex, can you remove them other "proofs" and add these ones plox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311024


Holy crap.


----------



## axipher

2 V, that's it?









Awesome job man


----------



## EliteReplay

fx 4170 and 6200 review http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,870241/Alle-Bulldozer-CPUs-im-Test-Inklusive-FX-8150-FX-8120-FX-6200-FX-6100-FX-4170-und-FX-4100/FX-4100/Test/


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> fx 4170 and 6200 review http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,870241/Alle-Bulldozer-CPUs-im-Test-Inklusive-FX-8150-FX-8120-FX-6200-FX-6100-FX-4170-und-FX-4100/FX-4100/Test/


Glad there were pictures. Cause I have no idea what this review was saying.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Glad there were pictures. Cause I have no idea what this review was saying.


http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2Faid%2C870241%2FAlle-Bulldozer-CPUs-im-Test-Inklusive-FX-8150-FX-8120-FX-6200-FX-6100-FX-4170-und-FX-4100%2FFX-4100%2FTest%2F&act=url


----------



## Projector

Quote:


> OFFICIAL NOTICE: Since AMD has officially DISCONTINUED their entire FX series processor lineup due to poor performance, we [OCN] have been REQUIRED by their terms of service to close any AMD related clubs. We [OCN] apologize for the inconvenience.


Well atleast the poor performance wasnt an april fools


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Projector*
> 
> Well atleast the poor performance wasnt an april fools


----------



## Roonie

Hey I've had my bulldozer rig set up for about a month but just now really got the time to start messing around with it. So I've started with a simple overclock by adjusting the CPU multiplier but I kept running into issues with the clock speed getting throttled when the processor was under load. I did some research on here, went and got the latest BIOS for my board, disabled APM and nothing changed. I have since started using the AMD Overdrive trick and it works. It is kind of a hassle though because I have to do it every time I restart my computer. Is there some super secret BIOS out there for gigabyte boards that fixes this problem or is my board just so cheap and crappy that there will probably never a BIOS update for it? Before anybody says it, yes I've read XDs threads on VRMs but it should be fine because I heatsinked all the VRMs and I'm not going for an insane overclock or anything. Specs are below:

CPU: FX-4100
Motherboard: GA-78LMT-S2P rev 4.0 (a freebie from microcenter so I figured why not)


----------



## happynutz420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Yo Reflex, can you remove them other "proofs" and add these ones plox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311024


FOOK ME, thats fast!


----------



## kzone75

This is as far as I go on air. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2315506 Was 24/7 stable but it got a little too hot for my liking under load. So I am back at 4.5 - 4.6GHz now.


----------



## dankvwguy

im in the same boat. managed this last night but the heat was just too much for my liking. maxed out around 64 C and i know core temp isnt spot on but thats still too high for me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2319515

put it back to 4.54 right now and i see about 55 max after an hour or so of prime. im personally happy with that because the highest ive seen with regular use is about 40-45


----------



## dankvwguy

i did manage a 5.2 but as soon as i double clicked cpu-z it froze


----------



## galbrecht71

*Hey all,

I'm posting both in this thread and in my motherboards thread because i don't know where my issue is stemming from.

Over the past 24 hours I've noticed that skyrim is unusually glitchy and today while i was playing it sent me back to windows and closed down. I've been playing over the past few weeks so i know my system was stable, but while playing i would see temps get as high as 60c depending on what i was doing. When it shut down today i figured it was just hot and i let it go to cool off a bit, but when i tried to bring it back out of sleep mode it crashed. When i would try to restart my system lights and fans would come on, run for a while and then the whole thing would shut off again but nothing ever showed up on the monitor. I hooked it up to my laptop so i could monitor it and watched the voltage to my cpu hold steady while the amps and cpu temp would quickly climb, reach about 65c then that is when it would die. Watching the RC Poster i could see it say start up, i think something about checking the cpu, then it went straight into the "boot successfully" message every time.

I called ASUS customer support and they had me disconnect everything but 1 stick of RAM, cpu, video card, and monitor and successively try out each of my Memory slots to see if i could get it to post. Nothing happened with that or with some different ram i know works. They gave me an RMA number for my motherboard, but before i went down that road i wanted to consult my clubs and see if anyone actually has something more insightful then the standard "send it in we'll mess with it for a few weeks answer"

My rig specs are below, anything else that i need to mention but didn't just ask. Thanks.*


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Hey all,
> I'm posting both in this thread and in my motherboards thread because i don't know where my issue is stemming from.
> Over the past 24 hours I've noticed that skyrim is unusually glitchy and today while i was playing it sent me back to windows and closed down. I've been playing over the past few weeks so i know my system was stable, but while playing i would see temps get as high as 60c depending on what i was doing. When it shut down today i figured it was just hot and i let it go to cool off a bit, but when i tried to bring it back out of sleep mode it crashed. When i would try to restart my system lights and fans would come on, run for a while and then the whole thing would shut off again but nothing ever showed up on the monitor. I hooked it up to my laptop so i could monitor it and watched the voltage to my cpu hold steady while the amps and cpu temp would quickly climb, reach about 65c then that is when it would die. Watching the RC Poster i could see it say start up, i think something about checking the cpu, then it went straight into the "boot successfully" message every time.
> I called ASUS customer support and they had me disconnect everything but 1 stick of RAM, cpu, video card, and monitor and successively try out each of my Memory slots to see if i could get it to post. Nothing happened with that or with some different ram i know works. They gave me an RMA number for my motherboard, but before i went down that road i wanted to consult my clubs and see if anyone actually has something more insightful then the standard "send it in we'll mess with it for a few weeks answer"
> My rig specs are below, anything else that i need to mention but didn't just ask. Thanks.*


that is very odd, what kind of cooling do you have on the cpu?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Hey all........
> .*


Something you could try before sending your MOBO away is, with the computer unplugged, open the case, reset the CMOS (refer to the user manual for this) and if it is indeed a temperature issue, you could try applying new cpu paste to the cooler (very thin, refer to youtube for a video)

Then attempt to boot it up.

If it does start to boot up. With the side panel off, watch to make sure that the CPU fan is running as well.


----------



## ComputerRestore

So I decided I would do some lapping on my FX 8150 today. I've heared that they are not very smooth from the factory so I wanted check it out.

I didn't take pictures, cause I was just doing it out of boredom, and the next thing you know, it was super smooth.

One thing that did stand out though, was that the whole one corner of it was way higher than the rest of the IHS. (user error? Maybe)

I haven't had any heat issues (I'm pretty good with TIM) but it was cool to see the difference.

I suspect I will have better heat levels between Modules now, but it'll be cool to see if it made any difference at all.


----------



## dankvwguy

ive read about this lapping process and my buddy has been pestering me about trying it. ive only owned the CPU for a month so id rather not totally ruin it so soon. Have you tested it much since you did it?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> So I decided I would do some lapping on my FX 8150 today. I've heared that they are not very smooth from the factory so I wanted check it out.
> I didn't take pictures, cause I was just doing it out of boredom, and the next thing you know, it was super smooth.
> One thing that did stand out though, was that the whole one corner of it was way higher than the rest of the IHS. (user error? Maybe)
> I haven't had any heat issues (I'm pretty good with TIM) but it was cool to see the difference.
> I suspect I will have better heat levels between Modules now, but it'll be cool to see if it made any difference at all.


what were your results?


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> that is very odd, what kind of cooling do you have on the cpu?


*Finances are tight so for now i was just using the stock cooler that came with my processor. Plenty of sources convinced me it was adequate for the minimal overclocking i did.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Something you could try before sending your MOBO away is, with the computer unplugged, open the case, reset the CMOS (refer to the user manual for this) and if it is indeed a temperature issue, you could try applying new cpu paste to the cooler (very thin, refer to youtube for a video)
> Then attempt to boot it up.
> If it does start to boot up. With the side panel off, watch to make sure that the CPU fan is running as well.


*I didnt refer to the owners manual first but i did reset the CMOS using my remote laptop and the ROG Connect feature on my mobo and that didnt help. All the fans and the lights came in both in the Video card and the cpu cooler. After it shut down i could see the cpu temp was about 57c and since the fan was shut off i brought in a blower i had and started manually cooling down my system. once it got back down to the low to mid 30's i tried a reboot. I saw the voltage holding steady but dont remember at this time what its value was, however the current to my cpu starting taking off and so did my temp. in a matter of about 10 seconds it climbed to almost 70c before it shut itself down (i was unable to shut it off quicker). Since i am a noob i dont know if the behavior of my current is how it should be or not. it seems odd that while the computer is not even booted that i would have such a high current draw which seems to trigger my heat spike? I'm not discounting what you have said but i dont know why suddenly my thermal compound would go bad, this rig has been running great for several weeks. If i'm missing something please explain, i'm trying to learn not criticize.

For anyone who is unfamiliar with the ROG connect i mentioned using here is a short video that will help*


----------



## dankvwguy

*BOLD*

i guess reflex doesnt like me, i still havent been added to the list. *tear*


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> *BOLD*
> i guess reflex doesnt like me, i still havent been added to the list. *tear*


Maybe he doesn't like VW Guys?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Finances are tight so for now i was just using the stock cooler that came with my processor. Plenty of sources convinced me it was adequate for the minimal overclocking i did.*
> *I didnt refer to the owners manual first but i did reset the CMOS using my remote laptop and the ROG Connect feature on my mobo and that didnt help. All the fans and the lights came in both in the Video card and the cpu cooler. After it shut down i could see the cpu temp was about 57c and since the fan was shut off i brought in a blower i had and started manually cooling down my system. once it got back down to the low to mid 30's i tried a reboot. I saw the voltage holding steady but dont remember at this time what its value was, however the current to my cpu starting taking off and so did my temp. in a matter of about 10 seconds it climbed to almost 70c before it shut itself down (i was unable to shut it off quicker). Since i am a noob i dont know if the behavior of my current is how it should be or not. it seems odd that while the computer is not even booted that i would have such a high current draw which seems to trigger my heat spike? I'm not discounting what you have said but i dont know why suddenly my thermal compound would go bad, this rig has been running great for several weeks. If i'm missing something please explain, i'm trying to learn not criticize.
> For anyone who is unfamiliar with the ROG connect i mentioned using here is a short video that will help*


the current increased and then leveled off? what was that amount? try reattaching the heatsink it sounds like it is not on there right


----------



## dankvwguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Maybe he doesn't like VW Guys?


you could be right!


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dankvwguy*
> 
> you could be right!


Actually I believe he said he's been extremely busy of late but will update the list soon.


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Finances are tight so for now i was just using the stock cooler that came with my processor. Plenty of sources convinced me it was adequate for the minimal overclocking i did.*
> *I didnt refer to the owners manual first but i did reset the CMOS using my remote laptop and the ROG Connect feature on my mobo and that didnt help. All the fans and the lights came in both in the Video card and the cpu cooler. After it shut down i could see the cpu temp was about 57c and since the fan was shut off i brought in a blower i had and started manually cooling down my system. once it got back down to the low to mid 30's i tried a reboot. I saw the voltage holding steady but dont remember at this time what its value was, however the current to my cpu starting taking off and so did my temp. in a matter of about 10 seconds it climbed to almost 70c before it shut itself down (i was unable to shut it off quicker). Since i am a noob i dont know if the behavior of my current is how it should be or not. it seems odd that while the computer is not even booted that i would have such a high current draw which seems to trigger my heat spike? I'm not discounting what you have said but i dont know why suddenly my thermal compound would go bad, this rig has been running great for several weeks. If i'm missing something please explain, i'm trying to learn not criticize.
> For anyone who is unfamiliar with the ROG connect i mentioned using here is a short video that will help*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the current increased and then leveled off? what was that amount? try reattaching the heatsink it sounds like it is not on there right
Click to expand...

i dont remember the range on the chart it showed but i never noticed it level off. At first i thought it was not reading because it didnt even show up until after it shut off and came back down


----------



## ComputerRestore

These above pictures aren't mine (I was at work and bored while I did this)
But they are pretty close to what my CPU looked during and as the finished product. Although mine is a lot smoother and mirrored finished

Finally got to test my Lapped Bulldozer. (actually testing it right now) Prime95 - 4.6Ghz - 1.4v (reading from CPUZ - Bios is set to 1.425)

Temperatures were creeping up to 50C. I didn't think that was correct, because that's about where it would run before (there must have been a little improvement)

Then I realized that my Corsiar H100 was only on the lowest setting. Now I am hovering between 43-44C and it's constant on all cores. Much better IMO

I am reading the temps with CoreTemp BTW


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> 
> 
> These above pictures aren't mine (I was at work and bored while I did this)
> But they are pretty close to what my CPU looked during and as the finished product. Although mine is a lot smoother and mirrored finished
> Finally got to test my Lapped Bulldozer. (actually testing it right now) Prime95 - 4.6Ghz - 1.4v (reading from CPUZ - Bios is set to 1.425)
> Temperatures were creeping up to 50C. I didn't think that was correct, because that's about where it would run before (there must have been a little improvement)
> Then I realized that my Corsiar H100 was only on the lowest setting. Now I am hovering between 43-44C and it's constant on all cores. Much better IMO
> I am reading the temps with CoreTemp BTW


What does AMD Overdrive report?


----------



## cmac68

Newegg is now selling the FX-8150 with liquid cooling kit but shows the stock clock speed as 3.9GHz. Could this be a typo or posssibly SE FX-8150 with higher clocks since it has the liquid cooling kit?

AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.9GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor with Liquid Cooling Kit FD8150FRGUWOX

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106011


----------



## dankvwguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> Newegg is now selling the FX-8150 with liquid cooling kit but shows the stock clock speed as 3.9GHz. Could this be a typo or posssibly SE FX-8150 with higher clocks since it has the liquid cooling kit?
> AMD FX-8150 Zambezi 3.9GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-Core Desktop Processor with Liquid Cooling Kit FD8150FRGUWOX
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819106011


3.9 to 4.2 doesnt seem like much of a turbo too me. if the 8120 goes from 3.1 to 4ghz with turbo on then i would think the 3.9ghz is a typo.


----------



## madpayne

add me too...thanks

madpayne - FX 4170 - AsRock 890GX Pro3


----------



## tonedeaf

tonedeaf - FX-4100 - Gigabyte GA-990FXA UD3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322794


----------



## octiny

OCTINY - FX-8150 - Asus Crosshair Formula V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2322857


----------



## happynutz420

It took him about a month and a half to add me, and you have to PM him the info he needs, not post it in the thread


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> fx 4170 and 6200 review http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,870241/Alle-Bulldozer-CPUs-im-Test-Inklusive-FX-8150-FX-8120-FX-6200-FX-6100-FX-4170-und-FX-4100/FX-4100/Test/


4170 looks like a really decent processor, kinda odd that in some games on that list the 4170 beats out the 8150. These are some good improvements can't wait for Piledriver.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TKFlight*
> 
> 4170 looks like a really decent processor, kinda odd that in some games on that list the 4170 beats out the 8150. These are some good improvements can't wait for Piledriver.


The 4200 looks even better than the 4170!


----------



## TKFlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> The 4200 looks even better than the 4170!


hehehehe yes it does. I think AMD got this right now, with these very good improvements. The difference from a 4170 and a 4100 will be noticeable. And the fact that a 4170 beats a 8150 in those tests is really surprising and a good sign that Piledriver may hold some really good processors. I'm not gonna upgrade till Piledriver is released anyway, a 4170 looks like a good cheap processor to recommend someone for gaming.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> What does AMD Overdrive report?


...Continued from effects of lapping a bulldozer CPU and temperatures running Prime95

Ok, so with AMD Overdrive @ 4.6Ghz I have 48-50 Celsius (fx 8150)

with 4.8Ghz I had up to 56 Celsius (Definately different from CoreTemp)

Shows all cores within 0.2 Celsius of each other.

Looks like this H100 is almost heat soaked at this point. So 4.8Ghz and above would definately need a push pull setup to get rid of the heat quicker.

(unfortunately I didn't check temps with AMD Overdrive before Lapping, Only Coretemp) Coretemp did show a 6 Celsius difference. But I'm not sure how accurate that may be.


----------



## exodusjkd

Don't remember if I mentioned it or not, but, switched my 460 GTX out with an XFX 6850 (Tried the ASUS 7770 first and wasn't blown away, I was hoping for more







)

Was just browsing craigslist and I have a chance to snag this mobo (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_FM1/F1A75V_PRO/#specifications) in trade for a 460 GTX (how lucky, right?)

Anywho, have the Sabertooth 990FX (love it) and was wondering would that slightly newer board be any better? ie. Can it take any better advantage of the processor technology in my 8120 than the Sabertooth can (given it just supports FX but is more of a Phenom 2 board from what i can tell).

I'm not fully up on chipsets at the moment and given they are basically the identity of a board, I'm wondering if the one present on that F1 board would be more compatible, or, more effective paired with my FX.

I was going to post this in a mobo thread, but, it seemed logical to ask the guys with my processor first.

Tawk amoungst yaselves


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exodusjkd*
> 
> Don't remember if I mentioned it or not, but, switched my 460 GTX out with an XFX 6850 (Tried the ASUS 7770 first and wasn't blown away, I was hoping for more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Was just browsing craigslist and I have a chance to snag this mobo (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_Socket_FM1/F1A75V_PRO/#specifications) in trade for a 460 GTX (how lucky, right?)
> Anywho, have the Sabertooth 990FX (love it) and was wondering would that slightly newer board be any better? ie. Can it take any better advantage of the processor technology in my 8120 than the Sabertooth can (given it just supports FX but is more of a Phenom 2 board from what i can tell).
> I'm not fully up on chipsets at the moment and given they are basically the identity of a board, I'm wondering if the one present on that F1 board would be more compatible, or, more effective paired with my FX.
> I was going to post this in a mobo thread, but, it seemed logical to ask the guys with my processor first.
> Tawk amoungst yaselves


That board you posted is an FM1 board for AMD APU's it will not work with your 8120.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> That board you posted is an FM1 board for AMD APU's it will not work with your 8120.


what he said plus the 990fx chipset is by no means a phenom II chipset or board socket am3+ was created for fx cpus and the sabertooth is one of the best boards you can get it overclocks great with tons of bios options and supports a wide range of memory speeds mine runs 2133 memory no issue and clocks my 8120 great


----------



## galbrecht71

*Hey all, update to my last post... I decided to try my computer again before i blindly sent in my motherboard and low and behold it started up. I got a message saying that i needed to press F2 and reload my BIOS. After that i got a black screen that says

Fatal error: 0xc00004111 Your computer cannot come out of hibernation. Info: A fatal error occurred processing the restoration data. File: hiberfile.sys

The problem hasn't resurfaced since then but i don't know why it happened to begin with. i've poked around online trying to figure out why but most of the answers i get i dont understand. Does anyone here have any experience with this problem?*


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Hey all, update to my last post... I decided to try my computer again before i blindly sent in my motherboard and low and behold it started up. I got a message saying that i needed to press F2 and reload my BIOS. After that i got a black screen that says
> Fatal error: 0xc00004111 Your computer cannot come out of hibernation. Info: A fatal error occurred processing the restoration data. File: hiberfile.sys
> The problem hasn't resurfaced since then but i don't know why it happened to begin with. i've poked around online trying to figure out why but most of the answers i get i dont understand. Does anyone here have any experience with this problem?*


possible memory instability


----------



## exodusjkd

lol doh


----------



## Balboa

sabertooth w/1102 bios : corsair vengance 1600 cl9 8g kit : fx4100 vid 1.3875
ref clk 260 x 18 mult at 1.44v for 4.7g
ht link 2080 / nb link 2600
other than ref clk, any change to mem timings, won't boot
so how to lower timings, anybody, please


----------



## Sneakyme

Hey FX-41xx owners, how you liking your CPUs? Im not sure whether I should get the FX-4100 or the FX-4170. Is there any difference besides stock clocks or are they binned?? The 4170s are quite a bit more expensive than the 4100s so if there is no difference Id rather just get the 4100!


----------



## KarathKasun

Bought an FC-4100 on launch, was not too terribly disappoint. OC'd to 4.6Ghz or so, but ran hot as hell.

FX-4170 may be binned better allowing more OC headroom on average.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Bought an FC-4100 on launch, was not too terribly disappoint. OC'd to 4.6Ghz or so, but ran hot as hell.
> FX-4170 may be binned better allowing more OC headroom on average.


What temperature are you getting?


----------



## KarathKasun

With a huge core contact 120mm tower style HSF, up to high 50's at 4.6Ghz. Got to 70c at 4.8Ghz


----------



## Blatsz32

I do not have an 8120, I own a 8150. I don't play any Steam games atm but I'm thinking it might be a driver problem. I'm sure you have, but it never hurts to ask, have you updated your drivrers? I play BF3, Batman AA, and WW and don't get any pixelation. Hopefully someone else has something better to tell you.


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *undrdg*
> 
> Hey all!
> New member long time reader.
> Also new owner of FX 8150
> Rig:
> FX 8150
> GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
> 16 gb Corsair Vengance
> MSI hd 6870 XFIRE
> Saphire hd 6870 XFIRE
> crucial 128 ssd
> seagate momentus xt 500gb
> 900 watt PS Antec
> PC Cooler Semnx
> NZXT Phantom 410
> Windows 7 ultimate 64.
> Using it mainly for virtualization in sharepoint but also to play diablo 3 and other games.
> I notice that Steam games have many issue with bulldozer.
> I have to have a special file for Duke Nukem Forever before i load it and Skyrim is almost unplayable. I get snowy pixelation all over the place.
> I have not overclocked anything yet. All stock.
> Any suggestion as to what i can do to fix said issues?


i did some research and came across this:
Worse still, Shogun 2 refused to run at all on the FX-8150 - when the CPU tried to load the level, the system would hang and restart. We raised this with AMD and were told, 'we have also seen this issue and are working on a solution.' We were told that this was only an issue with the Steam version of the game, but nothing more. However, running Shogun 2 on the Phenom II X6, we saw the same characteristics as with Arma II - there's a main thread that tends to butt up against the processing limit of one of the cores, even though the game is multi-threaded.

So not completely sure that theres a fix out yet either from Steam or AMD. Hope that help. Site I read is: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/11


----------



## DevilDriver

^^^^^ The above issue has been fixed.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone else running their fx at stock setting and still getting temperatures in the low 60's celsius ???

and that is on 4cores without turbo boost


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone else running their fx at stock setting and still getting temperatures in the low 60's celsius ???
> and that is on 4cores without turbo boost


No, reseat your cooler with new thermal paste.

Make sure to clean off the old paste with 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol, i use coffee filters with the alcohol so i don't leave anything behind. Put 1 small bb sized dot in the center of the processor and let the weight of latching the cpu cooler down spread out the TIM.

I run mine at 4.5ghz with a 30 dollar cooler (hyper 212 evo) and only get 49c at 100% load...


----------



## Cool Breeze

Just an update on my build, I have gone full water cooling and this has allowed me to OC to 4.6 GHz and keep temps in the mid 50's at full load


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Breeze*
> 
> Just an update on my build, I have gone full water cooling and this has allowed me to OC to 4.6 GHz and keep temps in the mid 50's at full load


Awesome man, what are you running for a loop?

I'm sitting at 37 C load temps at 4.66 GHz on my 8150.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome man, what are you running for a loop?
> I'm sitting at 37 C load temps at 4.66 GHz on my 8150.


Wow that's some nice temps there!!

I have a 240 Rad double depth (thick not a stealth) , Innovatek Pump Res (http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/shop/Wasserkuehlung/Pumpen-und-Zubehoer/Pumpen/PCPS-Pumpe-12V-mit-integriertem-AGB.html), and an EK LT AMD block and some compression Fittings. Not sure what the fans are but I have them @ 1300 RPM and they are quiet, at 2000 RPM they are loud but shift serious air, temps then in the low 50's.

Needs 1.52 v to be stable hence the higher temps but it never rises, Had a Noctua NH-D14 before and load temps were in the mid 60s and not stable at all.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Breeze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome man, what are you running for a loop?
> I'm sitting at 37 C load temps at 4.66 GHz on my 8150.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's some nice temps there!!
> 
> I have a 240 Rad double depth (thick not a stealth) , Innovatek Pump Res (http://www.webshop-innovatek.de/shop/Wasserkuehlung/Pumpen-und-Zubehoer/Pumpen/PCPS-Pumpe-12V-mit-integriertem-AGB.html), and an EK LT AMD block and some compression Fittings. Not sure what the fans are but I have them @ 1300 RPM and they are quiet, at 2000 RPM they are loud but shift serious air, temps then in the low 50's.
> 
> Needs 1.52 v to be stable hence the higher temps but it never rises, Had a Noctua NH-D14 before and load temps were in the mid 60s and not stable at all.
Click to expand...

I've got:
- RX240 (thick)
- RS240 Thin
- Some other 120mm thin RAD
- MCP250
- Microres
- Supreme HF
- 5 Medium speed Yate Loons (So quiet)

I can get away with 1.48 V in BIOS, 1.46 V in OCCT under load if I bump up the other voltages (CPU-NB, NB, HT, etc.)


----------



## Cool Breeze

Looking at your rig photo's yes my rad is the same depth as the RX240, Im pretty sure its a Hardware Labs Black ICE GTX Lite. I have an RS360 but I'm not using it for this build needs a damn good clean (dust). My lines are 11/8mm so not great flow but it's neat and tidy.


----------



## konspiracy

Ya im gonna sell My 8120 as it is way too hot for my h100.
I think there are some serious leakage with these chips because, you shouldn't have to have larger than A decent 120mm rad to keep bulldozer cool.
I mean I have my thuban at 1.55vcore and 1.4cpu-nb and I hit 52c core with linpack. (with my 8120 I would hit 62c cores with only 1.45vcore OCCT)

I'm thinking about just waiting for piledriver.


----------



## ironmaiden

IMO BD has a yield problem. Hence performance and heat / power issues.


----------



## visionviper

Has anyone done a lot of experimenting with FSB/CPU balance? I know the higher you push the FSB the harder it gets to overclock the CPU so the highest clocks you end up achieving are lower but I also know that Bulldozer setups seem to really be helped with higher FSB/HT/Memory/etc.

Has anyone found that pushing the FSB/NB/HT higher to be more beneficial than pushing the CPU's speed? Or is it still better to go for higher CPU speed?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *visionviper*
> 
> Has anyone done a lot of experimenting with FSB/CPU balance? I know the higher you push the FSB the harder it gets to overclock the CPU so the highest clocks you end up achieving are lower but I also know that Bulldozer setups seem to really be helped with higher FSB/HT/Memory/etc.
> 
> Has anyone found that pushing the FSB/NB/HT higher to be more beneficial than pushing the CPU's speed? Or is it still better to go for higher CPU speed?


Pushing the HTT higher rather than just the multiplier has quite a few benefits:
- Slightly better performance in benchmarks like Cinebench and 3DMark11
- Slightly less VCore needed (but more CPU-NB, NB, HTT voltages needed)
- Slightly less heat output

Some cons though:
- Much more tweaking required
- Much more reliant on quality RAM and lots of RAM tweaking to avoid lock-ups
- Might need more VRAM voltage which could reduce maximum possible CPU overclock

Overall it is better to use a combination of multiplier and HTT overclocking. Just takes a little more patience to get right.


----------



## docmccoy8604

Just out of curiosity, on the windows load screen (where the colors com flying in) does anyone else notice the colors hang for just a split second and then continue? I thought it might have had something to do with my OC so I reset everything and it still did it. I dunno..


----------



## Glyphor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konspiracy*
> 
> Ya im gonna sell My 8120 as it is way too hot for my h100.
> I think there are some serious leakage with these chips because, you shouldn't have to have larger than A decent 120mm rad to keep bulldozer cool.
> I mean I have my thuban at 1.55vcore and 1.4cpu-nb and I hit 52c core with linpack. (with my 8120 I would hit 62c cores with only 1.45vcore OCCT)
> I'm thinking about just waiting for piledriver.


Wow that is Hot. But then again YMMV, cuz i have my vcore1.41 and it never passes 41c on cores. My H100 is set to low and case fans on low(39w/case fans hi) idles @ 15c.


----------



## visionviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docmccoy8604*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, on the windows load screen (where the colors com flying in) does anyone else notice the colors hang for just a split second and then continue? I thought it might have had something to do with my OC so I reset everything and it still did it. I dunno..


It's normal.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> No, reseat your cooler with new thermal paste.
> Make sure to clean off the old paste with 90% or higher isopropyl alcohol, i use coffee filters with the alcohol so i don't leave anything behind. Put 1 small bb sized dot in the center of the processor and let the weight of latching the cpu cooler down spread out the TIM.
> I run mine at 4.5ghz with a 30 dollar cooler (hyper 212 evo) and only get 49c at 100% load...


its not like i didnt seat it properly from the first time.. and 2nd of all i applied new thermal paste when i installed it and cleaned of the oem paste from the get go.. i know my stuff about computer basics.. just that bulldozer right now is loud and hot.. and its not even summer time yet


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its not like i didnt seat it properly from the first time.. and 2nd of all i applied new thermal paste when i installed it and cleaned of the oem paste from the get go.. i know my stuff about computer basics.. just that bulldozer right now is loud and hot.. and its not even summer time yet


Alright, i'm just covering the basics is all... So your using the stock HSF, what do your voltages look like under load, And your at stock speeds W/O turbo?

If they are any higher then about 1.3v you should be able to back them down to 1.3v or lower for stock frequency. I know for most bulldozers you can hit 4ghz on about 1.3v-1.35v.... so let me know what your load volts are, and if they are high go into your bios and manually set them to like 1.25-1.35v for stock frequency. And then ditch the stock HSF asap


----------



## Astrogoth

Has anyone tried the Windows 8 trial with an 8120 or 8150? Better or no improvement?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astrogoth*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Windows 8 trial with an 8120 or 8150? Better or no improvement?


A slight improvement, anywhere from 0% in everyday stuff to 10% in specific benchmarks.

You get a better improvement going to Linux though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Alright, i'm just covering the basics is all... So your using the stock HSF, what do your voltages look like under load, And your at stock speeds W/O turbo?
> If they are any higher then about 1.3v you should be able to back them down to 1.3v or lower for stock frequency. I know for most bulldozers you can hit 4ghz on about 1.3v-1.35v.... so let me know what your load volts are, and if they are high go into your bios and manually set them to like 1.25-1.35v for stock frequency. And then ditch the stock HSF asap


on load i am at 1.29vcore and i idle at 1.176

and yes i have plans to ditch out the stock hsf this summer

going h20


----------



## Astrogoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Astrogoth*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Windows 8 trial with an 8120 or 8150? Better or no improvement?
> 
> 
> 
> A slight improvement, anywhere from 0% in everyday stuff to 10% in specific benchmarks.
> 
> You get a better improvement going to Linux though.
Click to expand...

That tears it then. I bought a dud. Crap!

I had hoped Microsoft would come out with a patch or update that would give us 8120/50 owners the 10-20% boost we need
to keep up with Intel. Nope. Then Win 8 was said to have Bulldozer support built in. Nope. I have to say it, AMD are a bunch
of dumb bastards.

It's no wonder a whole lot on AMD exec's quit just before they released these dung piles. They knew.


----------



## DMills

Add me to the list as well. Current rig ___
|
/___|
mobo Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 AM3+ \
vga Gigabyte GV-R695OC-1GD HD6950
cpu AMD 6-CORE FX-6100 3.3G 14m
ram 4Gx2|CORSAIR CMX8GX3M2A2000C9 R
psu TT 850 watt


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astrogoth*
> 
> That tears it then. I bought a dud. Crap!
> I had hoped Microsoft would come out with a patch or update that would give us 8120/50 owners the 10-20% boost we need
> to keep up with Intel. Nope. Then Win 8 was said to have Bulldozer support built in. Nope. I have to say it, AMD are a bunch
> of dumb bastards.
> It's no wonder a whole lot on AMD exec's quit just before they released these dung piles. They knew.










:thumb:


----------



## Antykain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astrogoth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That tears it then. I bought a dud. Crap!
> I had hoped Microsoft would come out with a patch or update that would give us 8120/50 owners the 10-20% boost we need
> to keep up with Intel. Nope. Then Win 8 was said to have Bulldozer support built in. Nope. I have to say it, AMD are a bunch
> of dumb bastards.
> It's no wonder a whole lot on AMD exec's quit just before they released these dung piles. They knew.


Great.. Yet another one.









lol

I've held out on BD thus far, and will continue doing so until PD performance is confirmed. That will be my deciding factor on what my next build will have it it.. I really still wanna get a 8120/8150 to mess around with tho. Still a decent CPU regardless.


----------



## wuttz

the FX is a dud????







only for the clueless..

for a true 8-core to flex its muscle, you need (surprize!!!) multi-threaded apps!
heres a compilation and feel free to add to it. :wink:


















thank you to *seronx* for the following;









-mainconcept >link
-mediashow >link
-h.264 >link
-vp8 >link
-sha1 >link
-photoshop cs5 >link
-photoshop cs5 >link
-winrar, faster than 2600k >link
-winrar, improves over x6 >link
-7-zip better than 2600k here: >link >link
-7-zip same perf as 2600k >link
-POV-ray, faster than 2600k >link
-POV-ray >link
-x264(2nd pass AVX enabled) >link
-x264 (2nd pass, better overall than 2600k) >link
-x264 (2nd pass +.3 than SB2600k) >link
-handbrake; >link
-truecrypt; >link
-solidworks; faster than 2600k >link
-abbyy filereader >link
-C-Ray, as fast as $1k i7-990X, >link

intel cpu performance and pricing is enabled by rigged benchmarks that lack disclaimers about optimizations for intel's uarch through software memory footprint, compiler settings/build(using ICC), and biased "reviewers" such as toms & anandtech;

amd offers ZERO dev-support and does not pay for play when it comes to software optimization for bentmarks.
in contrast to int-el: 




see more intel-sponsored software optimization:
http://newsroom.intel.com/servlet/JiveServlet/previewBody/1043-102-1-1033/10-03-Intel_Core_i7-980X_EnabledSoftware.pdf

amd wont pay for software optimization, as intel does:
http://www.sdtimes.com/AMD_HELPS_OPENCL_GAIN_GROUND_IN_HPC_SPACE/By_Alex_Handy/About_AMD_and_HPC_and_NVIDIA_and_OPENCL/35956
"AMD won't be offering paid-for consulting services to help optimize applications, as Intel does."

amd tried working w/ bentmark devs, but quit BapCo due to unfair intel bias in points-scoring:
http://semiaccurate.com/2011/06/20/nvidia-amd-and-via-quit-bapco-over-sysmark-2012/

see also nigel dessau blog: http://blogs.amd.com/nigel-dessau/2011/06/21/1006/

bapco criminals/deceivers: http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=137432&p=185369#p185307

intel compiler uses suboptimal code paths resulting in poor performance on non-intel cpu:
http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=49#49

even to this day, after antitrust settlement, intel compiler still will use suboptimal code-path if cpuid!=genuineintel
http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=49#127
http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=532&t=138574&p=204319#p204281

see montarayjack's comment for ICC12: http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=532&t=138786p210722

compiler smackdown, ICC regresses in performance from ver10 to ver11, gets beat by LLVM.
http://multimedia.cx/eggs/compiler-smackdown-2010-1-64-bit/

Cinebench 11.5 has cpuid check, likely uses sub-optimal code path for amd:
http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=532&t=138786p210650

Cinebench 11.5 is optimized for intel uarch:
http://i664.photobucket.com/albums/vv4/wuttzi/Snapbucket/CB115.png

crysis2 excessive tessellation to favor nV: http://techreport.com/articles.x/21404/1

software optimization goes beyond using a biased compiler, it also involves memory management, cache strategy, algorithms, data structures, etc...
http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=532&t=138786p210572

even athlon is better than core i7-nehalem in integer toom multiplication:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toomâ€"Cook_multiplication
http://gmplib.org/devel/
"FFT takes over for larger operands for machines with faster hardware multiplication. AMD's processors have great hardware multiplication, Intel's Nehalem's multiplication has twice Athlon's latency, and the venerable Pentium 4 has really poor hardware multiplication."

what is a fair benchmark? when can a comparison of CPU performance be considered fair?
"My personal opinion is that the best results obtainable for a given application on a given architecture is the best comparison between them."
http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=532&t=138786&p=211796#p211792

IPC is not everything, Amdahl's law favors CPU with just the right IPC(not too much, not too little) but with higher clocks;
http://abinstein.blogspot.com/2010/09/ipc-myths.html

changing cpuid to GenuineIntel nets 47.4% increase in performance:
http://www.osnews.com/story/22683/Intel_Forced_to_Remove_quot_Cripple_AMD_quot_Function_from_Compiler_

PCMark/Futuremark rigged bentmark to favor intel:
http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=135382#p139712
http://arstechnica.com/hardware/reviews/2008/07/atom-nano-review.ars/6

intel cheating at 3DMark vantage via driver: http://techreport.com/articles.x/17732/2

intel hypethreading chokes in heavy workload environments: 




intel sandy bridge image quality is as good as 2005, in 2011: http://techreport.com/articles.x/21099/11

intel 24p bug, duplicated frame every 40s: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=19851650#post19851650

intel sandy bridge chipset bug results in lost data: http://techreport.com/discussions.x/20326

intel cpu uarch has worse decoder design than amd: "The decoding of instruction lengths has been a problem in Intel processors for many years. They tried to fix the problem with the trace cache in the Pentium 4, which turned out to be a dead end street, and now the apparently more successful micro-op cache in the Sandy Bridge. AMD have solved the problem of detecting instruction lengths in their processors by marking instruction boundaries in the code cache. Intel did the same in the Pentium MMX back in 1996, and it is a mystery to me why they are not using this solution today. There would hardly be a need for the micro-op cache if they had instruction boundaries marked in the code cache."
http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog/read.php?i=142

amd llano has better power management/better battery life than sandy bridge:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/a8-3500m-llano-apu,2959-22.html

amd llano has better thermal dissipation than SB:
The key take away is that Llano's power management is significantly more advanced than previously indicated and includes a few novel features, such as taking advantage of indirect thermal dissipation.
http://realworldtech.com/page.cfm?ArticleID=RWT083111130632
"One novel trick is that Llano's algorithms recognize that idle blocks in the system will act as indirect thermal conduits for active components. Heat will flow from hotter (active) to cooler (idle) regions in the chip and the idle region will still dissipate heat into the heat sink, effectively creating a greater surface area for cooling. The credit-based power management and especially the indirect thermal dissipation are substantially more advanced than we had described in our earlier article on Llano and it is important to acknowledge this oversight."

intel 32nm still cold bugged, amd no cold bugs:
http://www.overclocking-tv.com/content/news/11863/amd-continues-with-cold-bug-free-cpu-extreme-bulldozer/

intel antitrust lawsuit, paid off DELL not to use amd chips
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/05/technology/companies/05chip.html

intel continues to coerce OEM's even after settlement not to adopt AMD:
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20100708VL204.html

intel fakes CES2012 DX11 demo: http://semiaccurate.com/2012/01/09/intel-fakes-ivy-bridge-graphics-on-stage-at-ces/

amd fx gamexperience, better gaming polled on amd systems: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1838/1/

amd trinity video- (17w tdp for same performance as 35w llano): 




AMD Trinity blind test, AMD preferred ~80% of the time over intel;http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-amd-confidently-shares-preview-upcoming-trinity-apu-experience


----------



## wuttz

http://www.amdzone.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=532&t=138864#p212480

http://altfx.weebly.com/


----------



## shad686

Hello everyone. Sorry if I'm not supposed to post on a club page with out joining. I'm new to the forums, and looking for some info on ocing my fx6100 safely, and this seemed like a good place. Any tips or link to a good guide on the subject would be great. Feel free to pm me details.


----------



## Warfare

**************Deal Alert*************

Microcenter has the AMD FX 8120 BE for $149.

I know we all don't have a MC close to us, but great deal anyway.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> on load i am at 1.29vcore and i idle at 1.176
> and yes i have plans to ditch out the stock hsf this summer
> going h20


are you underclocking right now?
My 6100 stock settings right now(house I'm at visiting is kept to warm for my oc even on water) sits between 3.6 and 3.9Ghz on the cores and 1.34-1.41 vcore.
I never see 3.3Ghz but will see 1.4Ghz from time to time








man cant wait to run my 24/7 oc again.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> i did some research and came across this:
> Worse still, Shogun 2 refused to run at all on the FX-8150 - when the CPU tried to load the level, the system would hang and restart. We raised this with AMD and were told, 'we have also seen this issue and are working on a solution.' We were told that this was only an issue with the Steam version of the game, but nothing more. However, running Shogun 2 on the Phenom II X6, we saw the same characteristics as with Arma II - there's a main thread that tends to butt up against the processing limit of one of the cores, even though the game is multi-threaded.
> So not completely sure that theres a fix out yet either from Steam or AMD. Hope that help. Site I read is: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/11


Based on my EXTENSIVE research this basically happens in EVERY game on AMD CPUs.

Soon as one of my CPU cores hit's 100% usage, my graphics cards are instantly bottlenecked and dropped to 40% usage cutting my FPS from 90 to 40.


----------



## LesPaulLover

And I thought these chips were supposed to be "great overclockers."

From what I see in this thread, they struggle VERY HARD to just keep up with the 4.5ghz that most 2500ks can reach with ease -- and to do so they require 4 times the amount of power.


----------



## zantuz

Will microsoft maybe make a new hotfix for Bulldozer? Or is the end for Bulldozer?


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> *Hey all,
> I'm posting both in this thread and in my motherboards thread because i don't know where my issue is stemming from.
> Over the past 24 hours I've noticed that skyrim is unusually glitchy and today while i was playing it sent me back to windows and closed down. I've been playing over the past few weeks so i know my system was stable, but while playing i would see temps get as high as 60c depending on what i was doing. When it shut down today i figured it was just hot and i let it go to cool off a bit, but when i tried to bring it back out of sleep mode it crashed. When i would try to restart my system lights and fans would come on, run for a while and then the whole thing would shut off again but nothing ever showed up on the monitor. I hooked it up to my laptop so i could monitor it and watched the voltage to my cpu hold steady while the amps and cpu temp would quickly climb, reach about 65c then that is when it would die. Watching the RC Poster i could see it say start up, i think something about checking the cpu, then it went straight into the "boot successfully" message every time.
> I called ASUS customer support and they had me disconnect everything but 1 stick of RAM, cpu, video card, and monitor and successively try out each of my Memory slots to see if i could get it to post. Nothing happened with that or with some different ram i know works. They gave me an RMA number for my motherboard, but before i went down that road i wanted to consult my clubs and see if anyone actually has something more insightful then the standard "send it in we'll mess with it for a few weeks answer"
> My rig specs are below, anything else that i need to mention but didn't just ask. Thanks.*


Trouble coming out of hibernation? Sounds like a RAM issue.

I suggest you clear CMOS.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> And I thought these chips were supposed to be "great overclockers."
> From what I see in this thread, they struggle VERY HARD to just keep up with the 4.5ghz that most 2500ks can reach with ease -- and to do so they require 4 times the amount of power.


If you have nothing to contribute to AMD threads I think you should post elsewhere as your comments are typically inaccurate and clearly meant to be inflammatory. The Intel fanbois would be please to read your hate posts, which are totally inappropriate for AMD threads.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> And I thought these chips were supposed to be "great overclockers."
> From what I see in this thread, they struggle VERY HARD to just keep up with the 4.5ghz that most 2500ks can reach with ease -- and to do so they require 4 times the amount of power.


i'd like to see a 2600K get over 6.5GHz

then you can come tell me that FX doesn't overclock well.


----------



## reflex99

Also, I updated the list.

Added 13 new members


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> And I thought these chips were supposed to be "great overclockers."
> From what I see in this thread, they struggle VERY HARD to just keep up with the 4.5ghz that most 2500ks can reach with ease -- and to do so they require 4 times the amount of power.


Everything about this post is wrong. I'm at 4.5GHz with only 1.3v. The chip does it quite easily.


----------



## 12Cores

Sign me up! I cannot get this thing stable at 4.7ghz, what are safe volts for these things 24/7?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340059


----------



## visionviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Sign me up! I cannot get this thing stable at 4.7ghz, what are safe volts for these things 24/7?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2340059


Depends on who you ask. AMD seems to think the maximum voltage you can push is 1.55v, but the process used by Global Foundries should mean a maximum of 1.4v. I don't know if AMD intends that voltage as a 24/7 deal or a suicide runs type thing.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Been running what is in my sig. rig since about launch, no issues.


----------



## Solid71

Please add me to the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2341316

redone O.C.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343224


----------



## Balboa

I run my sabertooth/fx4100 at 4.7/1.44v daily service, no problemo:boxing3:
NO, it's not faster than my I7 950 at 4.1/1.35v, based on test.
But side by side (literally) you can't see difference:thumb:
Soo, why all da hoppla, huuuuuuuuuuuah?


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balboa*
> 
> I run my sabertooth/fx4100 at 4.7/1.44v daily service, no problemo:boxing3:
> NO, it's not faster than my I7 950 at 4.1/1.35v, based on test.
> But side by side you can't see difference:thumb:
> Soo, why all da hoppla, huuuuuuuuuuuah?


being fast in a benchmark does not mean it is "faster" for actual apps and better w/ actual user experience.


amd fx gamexperience, better gaming polled on amd systems: http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1838/1/
AMD Trinity blind test, AMD preferred ~80% of the time over intel;http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/feature-amd-confidently-shares-preview-upcoming-trinity-apu-experience
my own opinion on benchmarketing software;
Quote:


> intel cpu performance and pricing is enabled by rigged benchmarks that lack disclaimers about optimizations for intel's uarch through software memory footprint, compiler settings/build(using ICC), and biased "reviewers" such as toms & anandtech;


http://altfx.weebly.com/


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> i'd like to see a 2600K get over 6.5GHz
> then you can come tell me that FX doesn't overclock well.


more than that, can i please see a 2600K at -270C or thereabouts?
amd fixed cold bugs since 45nm, *intel is still cold bugged at 32nm.*


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LesPaulLover*
> 
> And I thought these chips were supposed to be "great overclockers."
> 
> From what I see in this thread, they struggle VERY HARD to just keep up with the 4.5ghz that most 2500ks can reach with ease -- and to do so they require 4 times the amount of power.


Theyre great in the sense that the sky is the limit so long as you can effectively cool them. High leakage ones especially scale ridiculously well with voltage increases, the downside being that at higher voltages and frequencies the heat can't be controlled without a custom loop at the least


----------



## Warfare

I'm in. Microcenter convinced me that I needed 8 cores.

Warfare - FX-8120 - ASRock 970 Extreme3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2339222
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## MrPerforations

yep,heat is an issue,so i have been playing with the voltages and i have manualled mine down to 1.26 volts and turned cpu llc to extreme,under load it hits 1.28 volts,problem is i still overheats after 10-15 minutes under prime 95,but got no errors and the core tests seemed more synced than before?
thinking find voltage under load and manual less than full load voltages for idle?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> more than that, can i please see a 2600K at -270C or thereabouts?
> amd fixed cold bugs since 45nm, *intel is still cold bugged at 32nm.*


Intel long fixed cold bug in D2 stepping, which is about 97% of SB out there.

Plus If you recall what you learned in high school science, you know that -270 C is impossible to achieve using LN2 benching. Not only is -273.15 C is absolute zero (all atom stops moving, no energy), but that LN2 benching only gets you around -196 C.


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Intel long fixed cold bug in D2 stepping, which is about 97% of SB out there.
> Plus If you recall what you learned in high school science, you know that -270 C is impossible to achieve using LN2 benching. Not only is -273.15 C is absolute zero (all atom stops moving, no energy), but that LN2 benching only gets you around -196 C.


you forget FX on liquid helium. lower than LN2 temps. world record. doh!

intel fixed cold bug? i doubt it.
proof w/ video of OC? thanks.









*** edit: ummmmm... no, still cold bugged. need mod to boot under -160C.
and even then, not all CPU's can cold boot even w/ this mod.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> you forget FX on liquid helium. lower than LN2 temps. world record. doh!
> intel fixed cold bug? i doubt it.
> proof w/ video of OC? thanks.


World record is for fun really. That's all.

You want subzero 2600K?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Overclocked to max 57x. 5.7 GHz.




OC to 56x.


----------



## Balboa

That is my point, test NEVER equal reality.
PS: my 3rd main rig is a I3 2120 3.3/1.1v using 120gb vertex II
3' away aint side by side, BUT, NO difference
even though test say same or slightly less "test" stats as fx4100
testing is only to gage OC for me, I just like building them


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> World record is for fun really. That's all.
> You want subzero 2600K?


lol fail.
those runs are cold bugged. see them try to maintain -100ish C?








show me 2600k that benches/boots at max LN2 temps. never mind -270C liquid helium temps.

and here i was being told that i dont recall "high school science."
i swear, OCN is full of know-it-alls ... unfortunately its the know-it-all-wrong kind..


----------



## trumpet-205

How so? Both 2600K were OC to their max potential, which is at 5.7 GHz at best. SB only has max multipliers of 57x. If they are already hitting their maximum potential how does going below going to help?

Cold bug is when you cannot boot into CPU at or below -20 C, or CPU behaves wrongly at subzero temps. Neither were the case here.


----------



## racer86

come on guys lets not start this Intel/AMD war here


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> come on guys lets not start this Intel/AMD war here


I have to say that I like them both. Never been an AMD guy, but I took the time to appreciate AMD's tech compared to Intel's. Who cares if one overclocks higher, especially if most people don't have the means to run them at balls out LN2 speeds anyway. It's really juvenile to keep having this pissing contest on every friggin' thread..


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> I have both. Intel i7 3820 and an AMD FX 8120 side by side. I have to say that I like them both.


i agree ive had a 2600k and my 8120 and there both great processors although my 8120 has been a little more fun to play with


----------



## visionviper

I've been doing all kinds of crazy amounts of overclocking. I'm glad I skipped the Intel generations after Core 2. Overclocking on those systems seems so BORING. I've never had so many options to play with either. I don't know how I am going to manage finals when all I want to do is push this beast


----------



## Glyphor

Too bad they don't have that cpu/mobo deal at MC. That would be a STEAL!!!







It's lke getting a CPU for 40 bucks.....


----------



## 12Cores

I took the plunge and picked up a fx-8120 about a day ago and for those with Thuban's sitting on the sideline, I can tell you that if you can get this thing over 4.5ghz stable its worth the upgrade. Its performing much better than my 1055t @ 4ghz across the board at 4.7 ghz, but it does run very hot at anything above 1.4v on the CPU with my limited testing so far. As far as power consumption goes its pulling about 50-60 watts more than my 1055t under load. While gaming with the 6870's the 1055t would pull about 480 watts max, the 8120 in the 530's. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Centerline

Centerline - FX-8150 - Crosshair V Formula - 2 x 4GB Corsair CMX4GX3M1A1600C7

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342839


----------



## mav2000

I kind of used a BD 8150 for a few days and did some overclocking....at 5 Ghz and 1.485V, with CPU only the load on the wall for the full system was close to 500 Watts....am I reading something wrong here?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I kind of used a BD 8150 for a few days and did some overclocking....at 5 Ghz and 1.485V, with CPU only the load on the wall for the full system was close to 500 Watts....am I reading something wrong here?


No. BD power consumption goes up exponentially once you get past 4.5 GHz.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> I kind of used a BD 8150 for a few days and did some overclocking....at 5 Ghz and 1.485V, with CPU only the load on the wall for the full system was close to 500 Watts....am I reading something wrong here?
> 
> 
> 
> No. BD power consumption goes up exponentially once you get past 4.5 GHz.
Click to expand...

Well, that's partially correct. Assuming you need over 1.43 V (under load) then yes, power consumption sky-rockets. Every little bump in voltage makes that much more of a difference on Bulldozer.

With my water-cooling, keeping my voltage at 1.43 V (under load after LLC) gets my 4.66 GHz and the VRM's actually don't heat up all that much. This is compared to needing 1.47 V to get the same frequency while on my H100 where I needed a RAM cooler on the VRM's because they got so hot.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I ordered an FX 8150 today. I'll get it on Saturday probably, what is the max OC i can expect using a Thermal take Frio?


----------



## APC Boss

Just busted my powersupply reaching te 5 ghz but im in expencive ass Germany right now if there is anybody here also in europe who knows of a decent but price performance PS ill appreciate the help looking


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APC Boss*
> 
> Just busted my powersupply reaching te 5 ghz but im in expencive ass Germany right now if there is anybody here also in europe who knows of a decent but price performance PS ill appreciate the help looking


Corsair 750 W is dead?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I ordered an FX 8150 today. I'll get it on Saturday probably, what is the max OC i can expect using a Thermal take Frio?


Going to say 4.6ish - Maybe 4.8 if you have a low leakage chip.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Going to say 4.6ish - Maybe 4.8 if you have a low leakage chip.


That would be great. I can't wait to get mine and start testing.


----------



## Warfare




----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great overclock man. Would you be able to do a quick run of Cinebench 11.5 and MaxxMem2?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great overclock man. Would you be able to do a quick run of Cinebench 11.5 and MaxxMem2?


Will give it a run later.


----------



## jck

I got an FX-8120 and mobo and 16GB Geil black dragon and a 60GB SSD and a 500GB 7200 RPM drive.

I just gotta do a lot of parts swapping to get it all in a case and get my 2x GTX465s...and have my new gaming rig


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Will give it a run later.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345782

See benchmarks below........


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Will give it a run later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great overclock man. Would you be able to do a quick run of Cinebench 11.5 and MaxxMem2?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Will give it a run later.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great overclock man. Would you be able to do a quick run of Cinebench 11.5 and MaxxMem2?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great voltage for 4.4 GHz









Hmm, the Cinebench looks a little low for that speed from what I remember, so does your memory latency.

What are your memory timings, NB and HT speeds at?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great voltage for 4.4 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the Cinebench looks a little low for that speed from what I remember, so does your memory latency.
> What are your memory timings, NB and HT speeds at?


Here..................http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345782

NB: 2200 HT: 2200

Pushing the NB and HT higher, which resulted in my 4.5GHz post earlier, was unstable. BD seems to like muliplier OC'ing with a small NB bump. And that's with all of the power features turned off including thermal throttling.


----------



## dankvwguy

thanks for taking the time to add me, reflex


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Great voltage for 4.4 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, the Cinebench looks a little low for that speed from what I remember, so does your memory latency.
> What are your memory timings, NB and HT speeds at?
> 
> 
> 
> Here..................http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345782
> 
> NB: 2200 HT: 2200
> 
> Pushing the NB and HT higher, which resulted in my 4.5GHz post earlier, was unstable. BD seems to like muliplier OC'ing with a small NB bump. And that's with all of the power features turned off including thermal throttling.
Click to expand...

I can't look at CPU-z validations at work, their site is blocked.

And you might be able to improve a little with 200-400 MHz increase on NB speeds. Some people benefit from it, others don't.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I can't look at CPU-z validations at work, their site is blocked.
> And you might be able to improve a little with 200-400 MHz increase on NB speeds. Some people benefit from it, others don't.


2400 or higher on the NB won't boot, and I bumped the voltage little by little to 1.25. I'm mostly trying to get stable everyday overclock. My other system hasn't seen this much attention yet. My SB-E rig is getting benched now.

Timings:
RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 933.3 MHz [1866MHz] (3:14) @ 9-11-9-27


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> 2400 or higher on the NB won't boot, and I bumped the voltage little by little to 1.25. I'm mostly trying to get stable everyday overclock. My other system hasn't seen this much attention yet. My SB-E rig is getting benched now.
> Timings:
> RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
> RAM Speed : 933.3 MHz [1866MHz] (3:14) @ 9-11-9-27


Yeah. not much benefit from O.C. on NB or HTT. HTT should be stock @ 2600Mhz. The best results I've seen is to leave the HTT and NB @ Stock. Get the CPU Multi where you want it, or can get it stable. Since you are running 1866Mhz DRAM, you can bump the FSB to maybe 215 to get the DRAM around 2000Mhz (Set the PCIe Lane to 100 from Auto)

You probably wont have to adjust the HTT or NB voltages for this slight increase in Mhz, but what you will need to increase is the NB/CPU voltage which is the "On-Chip NB" voltage. This needs a slight voltage increase to improve on memory bandwidth, especially to get a stable O.C. on your DRAM.

You shouldn't have to change your DRAM timings @ 2000Mhz, cause it's not a big jump. (Oh looks like your DRAM is rated for 2000Mhz @ 1.5v. Lots of room then.


----------



## Fur

So I'm sitting at

4414.73 MHz (200.67 * 22) @ 1.45v

Utilizing a Corsair H100, I'm unsure of pushing it any further as I see that I'm getting reports of 67* C while running Prime95.
Any advice on what to do next or if I should leave it at that?

Room temperature is at 70* - 71*

My case is the CM Cosmos 1000, so cooling isn't too efficient as opposed to newer model cases.

I'm happy with the overclock in general but I have seen many others with the same setup push 4.7 - 5GHz
My current goal being that of 5GHz, though I would probably need better ventilation for that. Maybe even a better Water Cooling setup.


----------



## 12Cores

Reseated my 8120 and I am in heaven 4.8ghz 1.48v dead stable under 60 degrees. Bulldozer has arrived for me!


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Reseated my 8120 and I am in heaven 4.8ghz 1.48v dead stable under 60 degrees. Bulldozer has arrived for me!


very nice.


----------



## Fur

Grats!







Hoping to get mine past 4.4 now, I'll keep trying tomorrow.


----------



## tw33k

Finally got my v-core down. Not Prime stable but ran Aida64 for a few hours no problem. Hasn't crashed on me yet

 

CPU-Z


----------



## 12Cores

Back down to 4.7ghz @ 1.46v, BF3 keeps crashing at 4.8ghz, my block cannot hold the temps. Still loving the CPU, put my 1055t up for sale.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> So I'm sitting at
> 4414.73 MHz (200.67 * 22) @ 1.45v
> Utilizing a Corsair H100, I'm unsure of pushing it any further as I see that I'm getting reports of 67* C while running Prime95.
> Any advice on what to do next or if I should leave it at that?
> Room temperature is at *70* - 71**
> My case is the CM Cosmos 1000, so cooling isn't too efficient as opposed to newer model cases.
> I'm happy with the overclock in general but I have seen many others with the same setup push 4.7 - 5GHz
> My current goal being that of 5GHz, though I would probably need better ventilation for that. Maybe even a better Water Cooling setup.


Whoah? I hope your talking 70-71 Farenheit in your room.

Looks like you are doing pretty well with your O.C. I've done a bit of testing with the H100 as that is what I use as well. There are a couple things to watch for with it.
Make sure your fans are blowing through it, and not trying to draw the air throught it. Another thing to note is that it's hard to get the CPU block seated properly.
From your temps, that's what I suspect is happening (unless you are using poor paste) What what you can do to test this (**if you feel comfortable with it)
With the computer running a torture test of some sort, Prime95 is good. Lay your computer on it's side with the side panel off. Slightly loosen the CPU cooler on both sides.
Then as evenly as you can, start to tighten both. Because you are doing this in real time, you'll be able to see the Temperature swings, to know if you are doing it right.
AND to make sure it's not OVERTIGHTTENED

With your settings and good TIM, you should be sititng just under 50C at full load, with the H100

Here's a CRUDE picture of a bad setup.


Also, I think you should be able to drop your CPU Voltage a bit more for 4.4Ghz. Maybe 1.425


----------



## Papas

add me please. just got my fx-8120 installed and up and running.


----------



## Fur

Ahh, yeah that must be it. I was hitting 67 C when running Prime yesterday. I immediately stopped to have it cool down.
Also, yes I meant the room temps in Farenheit.

I'm using Tuniq TX-4 I went with it because of the recent Maximum PC review and wanted to give it a try.

Thanks for the advice, once I fix the mounting issue I'll double check the temps and then start messing with the Voltages again.


----------



## tw33k

Tried for 4.8GHz again but no good. Pushed the core voltage up to 1.525v and the CPU-NB to 1.45v but still wouldn't run Cinebench (froze right at the end) I did get my best Maxxmem score tho (12.20GB/s) I ran some benches at 4.6GHz but only a slight gain over 4.5GHz and not worth the extra voltage.


----------



## awdrifter

Has anyone tried running the Dolphin (Wii Emulator) with their FX CPU? I'm thinking about buying a used one and clocking it up to 4.6-4.8ghz, but are the heavier games like Last Story playable with the FX-8120? If anyone had tried please share the results. Thanks.


----------



## tw33k

Finally 4.8GHz on air...

 

CPU-Z

Load temps increased ~10c from 4.5 to 4.8 so I've gone back to 4.5GHz for daily use


----------



## utnorris

cpuid.png 96k .png file
Well I just joined the club from Intel. I am running a CHV and FX8120 that I got a sweet deal on from Microcenter. I wanted to try something different and I am glad I did. Granted, I will probably take a slight hit in gaming, but when doing video conversions, this chip is a monster. It took me 4:09 minutes to convert a 4.1Gb DVD ISO (main movie) to an iPad profile using DVD Fab. That was about three times faster than what it took using my GTX580 and faster than what I have seen from benchmarks of Intel Quick Sync. Really loving this setup so far. I need to get my sig changed, but it's only the MB and chip changing for now. My chip does run hot, during that conversion my CPU temp (not the cores) hit 54c which was about 20c above my water temps, but nothing I am worried about, since that was all 8 cores maxed out and that typically doesn't happen in day to day. I have only been able to get to 4.4Ghz (I did boot at 5Ghz but didn't make it into Windows), but I am going to keep tweaking and hopefully get to 4.8Ghz stable.


----------



## Thebreezybb

May i join this Club? i got an invitation


----------



## visionviper

I wanted to see how my overclocked Bulldozer (currently at 4.8GHz) did at video encoding so I started a x264 encode of Super Troopers. On the second pass it blasts along at 24fps+. A nice improvement over my low clocked QX6850 (3.6GHz) which only did around 10fps. It's a shame I don't have a i7-2600k around to compare it with.


----------



## utnorris

What software are you using? I didn't do a second pass, just a single. I may play around with it tonight and do some with second pass to see how the FPS hold up.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Has anyone tried running the Dolphin (Wii Emulator) with their FX CPU? I'm thinking about buying a used one and clocking it up to 4.6-4.8ghz, but are the heavier games like Last Story playable with the FX-8120? If anyone had tried please share the results. Thanks.


Every game I tried was playable as long as you reduced settings on some games.

Skyward Sword for example would play perfectly fine on my 8150 with a 6870 at 1080p as long as I dealt the the emulated sound that was super choppy.


----------



## visionviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> What software are you using? I didn't do a second pass, just a single. I may play around with it tonight and do some with second pass to see how the FPS hold up.


Ripbotx264. I do 2-pass 8mbps encodes.


----------



## kzone75

My 5.0 gigglehurtz..: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352317


----------



## Thebreezybb

I also got a 5 Giga









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351593


----------



## madengineer

I think next weekend i'll chuck in my ****ty little 6100 under my H60 and go for 5ghz


----------



## Mraaz

What's the hottest temp for a fx-8120 that's safe?


----------



## madengineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mraaz*
> 
> What's the hottest temp for a fx-8120 that's safe?


60 degrees. Max. Otherwise you risk faster degredation.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Has anyone tried running the Dolphin (Wii Emulator) with their FX CPU? I'm thinking about buying a used one and clocking it up to 4.6-4.8ghz, but are the heavier games like Last Story playable with the FX-8120? If anyone had tried please share the results. Thanks.


I haven't ran the Wii Emulator, but someone on this forum, way back was posting about it. They had a lot of stuttering with it running all 8 cores. They described how to change it in the program startup
to only run on certain cores, which improved it by 100%. If you are running it on windows 7, you can set this in the task manager with the program running, under processes, right click on the emulator
and change the affinity to only 4 cores.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Has anyone tried running the Dolphin (Wii Emulator) with their FX CPU? I'm thinking about buying a used one and clocking it up to 4.6-4.8ghz, but are the heavier games like Last Story playable with the FX-8120? If anyone had tried please share the results. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't ran the Wii Emulator, but someone on this forum, way back was posting about it. They had a lot of stuttering with it running all 8 cores. They described how to change it in the program startup
> to only run on certain cores, which improved it by 100%. If you are running it on windows 7, you can set this in the task manager with the program running, under processes, right click on the emulator
> and change the affinity to only 4 cores.
Click to expand...

That would of been me









I'll see if I can dig up the post.

*EDIT: Here it is:*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Ok, here's a working example of how I run SMP folding on 6 cores:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start "[email protected] x6" /D C:\Users\jonesy\Desktop\bigadv /affinity 3F "C:\Program Files (x86)\[email protected]\FAH6.34-win32-SMP.exe" -smp 6 -bigadv
> 
> The affinity mask "3F" is the hex equivalent of "00111111". Which is actually backwards how how cores are so running that command, cores 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 are loaded up 100% rather then the 6 threads worth of work being split up across all 8.
> 
> Here's the working example of how I run Dolphin:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> start "Dolphin" /D "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolphin"/affinity AA "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dolphin\Dolphin.exe"
> 
> The affinity mask "AA" is the hex equivalent of ""10101010" which would mean Dolphin would be allowed to access cores 1, 3, 5, and 7 which is 1 core per module. This made the difference between playable and unplayable in Skyword Sword through the Wii emulator.


----------



## shampoo911

im getting my new FX-8150 next week... im planning to go all the way to 4.6ghz under a TT Frio with Arctic MX-2... any advices on what voltage should i put? and temps too...


----------



## Maurauder

if your lucky ~1.4v for 4.6GHz...on avg. though ~1.46v is whats needed. Try to keep temps under 62c and definetly under 70 as degredation might occur


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> if your lucky ~1.4v for 4.6GHz...on avg. though ~1.46v is whats needed. Try to keep temps under 62c and definetly under 70 as degredation might occur


Yep, I've got a higher leakage chip and I need about 1.46 V under load (about 1.48 V in BIOS) to get stable for folding.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im getting my new FX-8150 next week... im planning to go all the way to 4.6ghz under a TT Frio with Arctic MX-2... any advices on what voltage should i put? and temps too...


If you got this batch number 1209PGN, then you have high leakage Chip. I can do 4.6GHz stable @1.4v but the temps go way too high!! it reaches (the core) 60c in a matter of seconds, and the CPU temps reach 70+ with the same cooler you have ( i have one for my 8150 )


----------



## shampoo911

60 degrees @idle?? that is kinda high though... i worry when my thuban gets 55 going through prime...

well im not that of a bencher and i always advice my peeps to avoid using prime95 but to go for aida64 stress test... nevertheless... im looking for a nice and cool overclock, but if 4.6ghz is making such amount of heat, better go for 4.5 or 4.4...

im still waiting for it to arrive... i live in venezuela and i ordered it in colombia, it takes ten days to get to my hands...

well... another question: can my psu handle such load of power??


----------



## itomic

Does anyone know for sure about FX temperatures. For example. FX 8150 in spec says that max CPU temp is 62C. Is it fore cores, or for CPU ( according to many forums that is CPU socket temperature ). Becouse, im getting in P95 cores temp about 55C, and CPu temps about 67C in one of my overcloking session. I have FX 6100 witch has 70C marked as max temperature. So, am i on verge with 67C temperature for socket, or good to go for more clocks with cores on 55C. I asked same question AMD customer support and get this stupid answer witch didnt get me nothing useful. Here is the answer from AMD :
" I understand that you would like to know which temperature you should be monitoring; cpu, core or socket. The documentation states that the cpu temperature is 70'c. This temperature specification refers to the cpu itself and nothing more. The general temperature should be at about 60 to 70 degrees most of the time unless the cpu is under heavy load from large application deployment. I hope this was helpful in clearing up any confusion."


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 60 degrees @idle?? that is kinda high though... i worry when my thuban gets 55 going through prime...
> well im not that of a bencher and i always advice my peeps to avoid using prime95 but to go for aida64 stress test... nevertheless... im looking for a nice and cool overclock, but if 4.6ghz is making such amount of heat, better go for 4.5 or 4.4...
> im still waiting for it to arrive... i live in venezuela and i ordered it in colombia, it takes ten days to get to my hands...
> well... another question: can my psu handle such load of power??


60c @ load not idle. I'm very happy at 4.4 right now. 4.4 is a great OC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Does anyone know for sure about FX temperatures. For example. FX 8150 in spec says that max CPU temp is 62C. Is it fore cores, or for CPU ( according to many forums that is CPU socket temperature ). Becouse, im getting in P95 cores temp about 55C, and CPu temps about 67C in one of my overcloking session. I have FX 6100 witch has 70C marked as max temperature. So, am i on verge with 67C temperature for socket, or good to go for more clocks with cores on 55C. I asked same question AMD customer support and get this stupid answer witch didnt get me nothing useful. Here is the answer from AMD :
> " I understand that you would like to know which temperature you should be monitoring; cpu, core or socket. The documentation states that the cpu temperature is 70'c. This temperature specification refers to the cpu itself and nothing more. The general temperature should be at about 60 to 70 degrees most of the time unless the cpu is under heavy load from large application deployment. I hope this was helpful in clearing up any confusion."


62c for the core and not the CPU. 55c is fine under 100% load.


----------



## JNielson

Just got mine yesterday. updated my sig. runnin at 3.6Ghz with STOCK HS Turbo up to 3.9Ghz

Build:
FX-8120 OC'd to 3.56 Ghz STABLE with stock HS
ASRock 970 Extreme 3 (very easy mobo to OC with. can use your mouse in BIOS too if some didnt know)
8GB Corsair XMS3 (1333Mhz @ 6-6-6-15) 1.600v
SLI GTX 260's (700/1400/1000)

EDIT: Using HYPERSLI to enable SLI on mobo (runs in 16x/4x so yeah a little dissapointing)
Idle temp 28C
Highest temp 60C with LinX

EDIT: CPUz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353045


----------



## Horsemama1956

Even though I know how disappointing these chips are after Phenom II, I'll most likely joining the club in the next few weeks. Plan on getting back into PC gaming with a budget setup and it's between an Intel i3 2xxx, Athlon II X4 631 and the FX-4100. I know the Intel setup would be the best option, but I don't plan on ever spending more then $200 on a GPU at this point.

I'll just overclock it to 4.5Ghz and see how it goes.


----------



## shampoo911

@TheBreezyBB really?? 60°C under load?? are you sure about that?? and just to be sure, what options do i have to disable to achieve the desired oc??

again... to be sure 4.6ghz @ 60°C under 100% load? and idle..???


----------



## itomic

U will be good to go. i3 2100 isnt much faster in 1080p gaming with avarage cards, and putting FX to 4.5ghz will put them in equal position.


----------



## JNielson

what about 60C ? im using a stock HS so yeah it wont be hitting that next week. its LinX im using.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> @TheBreezyBB really?? 60°C under load?? are you sure about that?? and just to be sure, what options do i have to disable to achieve the desired oc??
> again... to be sure 4.6ghz @ 60°C under 100% load? and idle..???


Idle temps are irrelevant. You really need to know the ambient temp and the temp of the CPU under load. When OC'ing you need to disable CnQ, Turbo etc


----------



## madengineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Idle temps are irrelevant. You really need to know the ambient temp and the temp of the CPU under load. When OC'ing you need to disable CnQ, Turbo etc


Turbo yes, but you dont need to disable Cool'n'quiet. Many people dont disable any of the power saving features. It makes no difference.


----------



## tw33k

CnQ can cause problems while testing stability. I always disable it until I know the rig is stable


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> @TheBreezyBB really?? 60°C under load?? are you sure about that?? and just to be sure, what options do i have to disable to achieve the desired oc??
> again... to be sure 4.6ghz @ 60°C under 100% load? and idle..???


Yes 60c 100% i'm very sure yes. Every chip is different, maybe you'll get a better chip than mine. you have to disable almost everything related to power saving feature for the cpu and CnQ of course if you want to see it stable. Idle temp is irrelevant here it will depend on the ambient temps and how good is your airflow as well.


----------



## Papas

hey got a question. what temp monitor program do you use? im getting conflicting reports from speedfan/core temp/asrock extreme tuner. speedfan and asrock only show cpu temp which idles at 25C. core temp shows individual temps as 18C idle(which could be possible as its 12C in my room right now) with a max temp of 26c. i really dont think core temp is right(as much as i want it to be).

Max temp while gaming is 34C. nothing i have done has stressed this CPU at all lol.

For comparision, my q9550 at stock hit 60c easy while gaming.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I use HWMonitor, and i keep a close eye on the core temps and not the Cpu temps. Core temp readings are good enough for AMD. Mine is idling @ 36c and the ambient is 28c and that is the CPU temps the Core tmeps are 16c Idle right now and this is what i care about it when i look at AMD temps just the Core.


----------



## Adrenaline

Guys i also have a question which FX Processor should i go for FX 4170 Or FX 6100 I will be using for gaming and for Photoshop and some video editing
I will also be using a XFX Radeon Hd 6770 1GB Gddr5 , 2x2gb Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz memory and a Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard









http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Bulldozer-FX-6100-Socket-Processor/dp/B005UBNKWO/ref=sr_1_20?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1335910318&sr=1-20
Or
http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/processors/amdfx/fd4170frgubox.html

Ive just noticed that the FX 6100 Is a little bit more cheaper , but anyway what one do you think i should go for









P.S - I will not be overclocking !


----------



## Papas

at stock my cpu V is sitting at 1.382-1.40 is that high for stock?


----------



## itomic

There is no need to disable QnQ becouse on full load its automaticly disabled, and it will not interfere with stress testing. I have lots of experience with overclocking Athlon, Phenom and now im overclocking FX. QnQ is on allways.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Yes 60c 100% i'm very sure yes. Every chip is different, maybe you'll get a better chip than mine. you have to disable almost everything related to power saving feature for the cpu and CnQ of course if you want to see it stable. Idle temp is irrelevant here it will depend on the ambient temps and how good is your airflow as well.


well yeah i have a good airflow... 5 fans on intake and 2 outtake... my mobo temps NEVER pass the 32°C mark... not even at high voltages and stuff...

another question... will my ram sticks be automatically on 1866 as soon as i pop th bd in??


----------



## JNielson

real temp


----------



## JNielson

can anyone explain why turbo actually lowers the clock rate and makes it run like a celeron? i mean jeeze its an 8 core and im not even talking about running tests when its slow, i just had ventrilo open. thats the only thing...

also what are you guys getting GFlops? im only getting 27 and my old Q9400 got around 31?

and im not huge on AMD chips so could someone suggest a HS thats around $60-$100?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Guys i also have a question which FX Processor should i go for FX 4170 Or FX 6100 I will be using for gaming and for Photoshop and some video editing
> I will also be using a XFX Radeon Hd 6770 1GB Gddr5 , 2x2gb Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz memory and a Asus M5A78L-M/USB3 Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-Bulldozer-FX-6100-Socket-Processor/dp/B005UBNKWO/ref=sr_1_20?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1335910318&sr=1-20
> Or
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/processors/amdfx/fd4170frgubox.html
> 
> Ive just noticed that the FX 6100 Is a little bit more cheaper , but anyway what one do you think i should go for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S - I will not be overclocking !


Right now since the price drop I would get neither of those options. Can you spend a little more and get a fx-8120 or is the 6100 the top price range for you?


----------



## jck

ok need input...

about to build the FX-8120 rig soon, but i need to know...will a Corsair H40 or H60, or the Antec 620...cool it properly?

i need some real-world experience from people. if i do OC it, it won't be much. not looking to go extreme. this is gonna be my new gamer rig.


----------



## madengineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> ok need input...
> about to build the FX-8120 rig soon, but i need to know...will a Corsair H40 or H60, or the Antec 620...cool it properly?
> i need some real-world experience from people. if i do OC it, it won't be much. not looking to go extreme. this is gonna be my new gamer rig.


H60 is meh. I have one on my 955 and it operates the same as a basic air cooler. I'd suggest Minimum of a H80 or an Antec 920


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madengineer*
> 
> H60 is meh. I have one on my 955 and it operates the same as a basic air cooler. I'd suggest Minimum of a H80 or an Antec 920


can you elaborate on "meh"? is that 50C @ load on stock clocks?

I've got a 1090T and 1055T OCed under H50s, and they stay under 45C. Figured the H60 should be better for the FX @ Stock.


----------



## AMD4ME

Anything less than an H100 and you might as well use a highend HSF that doesn't leak water...

http://www.anandtech.com/print/5054


----------



## madengineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> can you elaborate on "meh"? is that 50C @ load on stock clocks?
> I've got a 1090T and 1055T OCed under H50s, and they stay under 45C. Figured the H60 should be better for the FX @ Stock.


Under my 955 i get 30degree on idle on 1.3 volts, Under load at 1.45 i got about 53degrees. Which is the same that i got with a Coolermaster 212 EVO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Anything less than an H100 and you might as well use a highend HSF that doesn't leak water...
> http://www.anandtech.com/print/5054


Load of crap.....


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Anything less than an H100 and you might as well use a highend HSF that doesn't leak water...
> http://www.anandtech.com/print/5054


Hmmm...didn't wanna have to spend $100-120 on a LCS. And, I dunno if the case has room for a huge HSF like a the big Noctua or something.

I might have to delay the build until there's a rebate or something.


----------



## utnorris

Just an FYI for those with a Microcenter nearby, the FX8150 is now $200 plus $40 off any compatible MB and the FX8120 is $150 plus $40 off any compatible MB.


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madengineer*
> 
> Under my 955 i get 30degree on idle on 1.3 volts, Under load at 1.45 i got about 53degrees. Which is the same that i got with a Coolermaster 212 EVO
> Load of crap.....


Ah...ok cool. Thanks for the numbers on that LCS


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Just an FYI for those with a Microcenter nearby, the FX8150 is now $200 plus $40 off any compatible MB and the FX8120 is $150 plus $40 off any compatible MB.


Wish I could have got that a week ago.


----------



## utnorris

If you bought one from them then take your receipt in and they with refund the difference.


----------



## jck

Got my 8120 and TA990FX from Newegg. No help there.







Thanks tho









If I could have got that deal last week, i'd have drove the 2.5 hours to Dallas for it.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Anything less than an H100 and you might as well use a highend HSF that doesn't leak water...
> http://www.anandtech.com/print/5054


Lol. Since release of the all in one sealed units by corsair there have only been a few cases where they have leaked. And corsair has never, I repeat, never not replaced all the parts damaged by the leak. For me, that's a great reason to go corsair h series over ANY high end heat sink. Let alone they are more silent and cool better. But that's just me.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Lol. Since release of the all in one sealed units by corsair there have only been a few cases where they have leaked. And corsair has never, I repeat, never not replaced all the parts damaged by the leak. For me, that's a great reason to go corsair h series over ANY high end heat sink. Let alone they are more silent and cool better. But that's just me.


Not sure where you are getting your info. from but this has all been discussed in detail in numerous air-cooling threads. From objective, scientific testing we know that when comparing a Corsair/Antec CLC to a highend HSF:

*A CLC is*:

1. Thermally inefficient

2. A poor value

3. Noisy

4. Has a very real liability of a water leak causing hundreds of dollars in PC hardware damage

5. When it leaks and damages hardware you can lose data, end up without your PC for weeks, need to ship hardware back and forth and then rebuild your PC - with no guarantee that the new CLC won't leak

The objective test data is reality, not subjective opinion.

http://www.anandtech.com/print/5054

I recommend that people educate themselves on the Pros and Cons of CPU cooling systems before you buy so that you have FACTUAL technical information as many people falsely believe that CLCs cool better than HSFs.

For most PC enthusiasts a CLC is a poor choice if you have room for a highend HSF, which can cool your CPU just fine with thermal loads up to 345w and beyond. The Xigmatek Aegir and Mugen 3 with a second fan can equal a dual-fan H100 @ 345w load without the noise, cost or water leak liability.

http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cpu-cooler-review-database-89014.html

As always *Buy What Makes You Happy* - but don't be mislead by false beliefs that are perpetuated on CLCs being better than highend HSFs as CLCs lose out in all technical metrics used by most PC enthusiasts when purchasing a CPU cooler - thermal efficiency, cost, noise and reliability.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249998/best-possible-cpu-fan-for-under-60

If you want to discuss HSFs vs. CLC CPU coolers more, you should probably do it in the Air-Cooled forums but there are numerous threads there with all this info. all ready.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Not sure where you are getting your info. from but this has all been discussed in detail in numerous air-cooling threads. From objective, scientific testing we know that when comparing a Corsair/Antec CLC to a highend HSF:
> *A CLC is*:
> 1. Thermally inefficient
> 2. A poor value
> 3. Noisy
> 4. Has a very real liability of a water leak causing hundreds of dollars in PC hardware damage
> 5. When it leaks and damages hardware you can lose data, end up without your PC for weeks, need to ship hardware back and forth and then rebuild your PC - with no guarantee that the new CLC won't leak
> The objective test data is reality, not subjective opinion.
> http://www.anandtech.com/print/5054
> I recommend that people educate themselves on the Pros and Cons of CPU cooling systems before you buy so that you have FACTUAL technical information as many people falsely believe that CLCs cool better than HSFs.
> For most PC enthusiasts a CLC is a poor choice if you have room for a highend HSF, which can cool your CPU just fine with thermal loads up to 345w and beyond. The Xigmatek Aegir and Mugen 3 with a second fan can equal a dual-fan H100 @ 345w load without the noise, cost or water leak liability.
> http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cpu-cooler-review-database-89014.html
> As always *Buy What Makes You Happy* - but don't be mislead by false beliefs that are perpetuated on CLCs being better than highend HSFs as CLCs lose out in all technical metrics used by most PC enthusiasts when purchasing a CPU cooler - thermal efficiency, cost, noise and reliability.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249998/best-possible-cpu-fan-for-under-60
> If you want to discuss HSFs vs. CLC CPU coolers more, you should probably do it in the Air-Cooled forums but there are numerous threads there with all this info. all ready.


I'm sorry, I'm not the one who mentioned it..besides claiming leaks when there have been less than 10 in the past year mentioned on overclock.net is naive and ignorant when there have been millions sold.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm not the one who mentioned it..besides claiming leaks when there have been less than 10 in the past year mentioned on overclock.net is naive and ignorant when there have been millions sold.


You don't REALLY believe that just because there are only (10) *REPORTS on OCN* that is a realistic number of leaks, do you? No mfg. is going to tell you how many defective products they have had to warranty be it CLC, SSDs or high-pressure fuel pumps on BMW x35i models since 2006 and still counting.

BMW told NHTSA their failure rate was ~5%. When 20/20 did an investigation and found differently BMW admited it was more like 35%... when in fact it was probably closer to 50%, so apparently BMW forgot a ZERO when reporting to NHTSA. NHTSA just fined BMW $300 million for failing to properly report defects in a timely manner. So when an SSD or CLC maker tells you they have a very low failure rate, like on SandForce 2281 controller based SSDs, *take it with a Large grain of salt*. When a water leak damages your PC hardware you don't care how small the failure rate percentage is... the damage is done and for what when a CLC has no technical merit over a highend HSF - if you have room for one.

The reason I suggested you take the discussion to the air-cooled forum is because we're straying off topic. I posted a quick comment to help the person who was considering an H60. You want to convince people Corsair H-series coolers are superior and reliable when they are neither based on objective testing. That's why you should go to the air-cooled forum if you want to learn or debate this subject again - even though there really is nothing to debate as the objective test data makes it perfectly clear what I posted above is technically accurate.

As always I recommend that people technically EDUCATE themselves and then *Buy What Makes You Happy*!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Lol. Since release of the all in one sealed units by corsair there have only been a few cases where they have leaked. And corsair has never, I repeat, never not replaced all the parts damaged by the leak. For me, that's a great reason to go corsair h series over ANY high end heat sink. Let alone they are more silent and cool better. But that's just me.


None of this is correct. Where are you getting your info that "only been a few cases where they have leaked"? Also, high end air coolers perform better and are quieter


----------



## QuietlyLinux

"None of this is correct. Where are you getting your info that "only been a few cases where they have leaked"? Also, high end air coolers perform better and are quieter"
Agreed but water cooler are _WAY_ cooler:specool:.
and you can get them much quieter with nuctua's because there stock fan's suck.


----------



## Thebreezybb

From my experience A thermaltake Frio is a lot better than an H80. I had one that stopped working after 6 months for no reason!!


----------



## madengineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> From my experience A thermaltake Frio is a lot better than an H80. I had one that stopped working after 6 months for no reason!!


It would've had a reason, you just wouldnt have been aware of it (Such as manufacturing defects)

Closed water loops are often selected due to them being a good deal quieter than air coolers. Even now, my H60 with its stock fan is much much quieter compared to one of my PCs with a Hyper 212+ Both with single fans, and the H60 performs better due to its full contact CPU block. That is where air coolers fail. Due to air coolers using Heat pipes, not all heatsinks can have a full contact with the CPU. (Due to gaps in said Heatpipes) Which is why Coolermaster released the newer 212 EVO. The only difference to the Evo and the 212+ is the gaps in the heatpipes (The EVO has no gaps)

Basically, if you want quieter setups (Like most everybody does) you'll get a closed loop system. They all perform roughly the same.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madengineer*
> 
> It would've had a reason, you just wouldnt have been aware of it (Such as manufacturing defects)
> Closed water loops are often selected due to them being a good deal quieter than air coolers. Even now, my H60 with its stock fan is much much quieter compared to one of my PCs with a Hyper 212+ Both with single fans, and the H60 performs better due to its full contact CPU block. That is where air coolers fail. Due to air coolers using Heat pipes, not all heatsinks can have a full contact with the CPU. (Due to gaps in said Heatpipes) Which is why Coolermaster released the newer 212 EVO. The only difference to the Evo and the 212+ is the gaps in the heatpipes (The EVO has no gaps)
> Basically, if you want quieter setups (Like most everybody does) you'll get a closed loop system. They all perform roughly the same.


You obviously haven't heard how loud is H80 going full throttle!! As loud as a Turbine engine running in your case!!


----------



## AMD4ME

People should *Buy What Makes Them Happy - but PLEASE do not twist the objective, scientific test data FACTS.*. The test data doesn't lie nor care what cooler you buy and neither do I. The technical FACTS are just that FACTS.

People make buying decisions based on emotion as much or more than technical merit, so educate yourself on the Pros and Cons of each system then Buy What Makes You Happy.

The facts don't change just because some folks don't like them.







THIS is why I take the time to correct mis-information that is often perpetuated as knowledge, when it's technically incorrect and misleading subjective opinion.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> ok need input...
> about to build the FX-8120 rig soon, but i need to know...will a Corsair H40 or H60, or the Antec 620...cool it properly?
> i need some real-world experience from people. if i do OC it, it won't be much. not looking to go extreme. this is gonna be my new gamer rig.


H60 with push/ pull is what I use on my FX 8120. Idle 20C / Load 45C. OC'd to 4.4GHz, no power-saving features.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Right now since the price drop I would get neither of those options. Can you spend a little more and get a fx-8120 or is the 6100 the top price range for you?


Okay i will try to save up a little but more cash so i can get the 8120 or i might wait for PD


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> From my experience A thermaltake Frio is a lot better than an H80. I had one that stopped working after 6 months for no reason!!


I have been using a H-100 on my recent Bulldozer build:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build

I agree it is loud when it is running at full speed, but when it runs at mid to low speed it is actually fairly decent.

This will be out soon:


Will be testing it in an upcoming build - looking forward to seeing if it is in the same class as the Corsair LCS models or better.


----------



## JNielson

Dude im running stock cooling and im at 3.6Ghz i took it to 3.9Ghz and thats when i had probs. so id say any of those would work fine. i would personally go with a High End HS/Fan setup. just cuz my luck, the closed loop would become an open loop and ruin my 3 day old processor and i have some major ass kicking to do so i cant afford down time


----------



## ComputerRestore

I bought a Corsair H100 to try it out. It works very well for my setup, and although the fans can get loud, with my FX 8150 @ 4.6Ghz it never ramps up to full speed unless I am stability testing. I wish I had a different case, that would actually fit the Radiator. Kinda wish I went with an H80 for that reason.
There is a risk in it leaking although I imagine 99% of cases were due to "installer error" as the hoses and elbows are hard plastic, and don't take to flexing
too much. I mainly bought the H100 to test it with a Push Pull Setup for Overclocking. But because Air Coolers are simple and easy and effective,
I'll probably switch back to it when I'm done with the H100.

A high quality Air Cooler would be a good choice. They are very good with Heat Pipes and Vapour Chambers. Not to mention, they look awesome


----------



## Fur

So I think I am in the clear now with the re-mounting of my H100 as you stated before. They had to have been off.
What I did this time was mark the screws on one side and used my screwdriver to tighten in full turns one per side until it went all the way down and felt snug but not over tight.

And now with reading about user users temps and what they choose to read over another is confusing me.

Should I be looking at the *CPU Sensor Temps* -or- the *Core Sensor Temps*?

This is what the computer is at 3.6 GHz.



Do those temps look good under load? If so, then I think I will attempt at overclocking again to try for the 4.4GHz at better temps with the lower voltage you mentioned and then 4.6 - 4.8 for Benchmarking.

Also another quick question, how do I know what a certain CPU Vcore should be for a specific overclock? Is there a forum topic I can read over on this? Can't seem to find a specific one regarding the AMD FX series procs and the Overclocking guides I've seen don't really explain much other than I should move up the Vcore slightly until the computer posts then test for stability. I was kind of hoping for a mathematical equation that might help me.

Big Thanks!

-Fur


----------



## itomic

Regarding the CPU temperature for FX procesors. Mind u that this is refering to my FX 6100 wich has 70C max cpu temperature. I send email AMD on this topic. Got this two answers :

" I understand that you would like to know which temperature you should be monitoring; cpu, core or socket. The documentation states that the cpu temperature is 70'c. This temperature specification refers to the cpu itself and nothing more. The general temperature should be at about 60 to 70 degrees most of the time unless the cpu is under heavy load from large application deployment. I hope this was helpful in clearing up any confusion."

And conclusion :

"I will address your questions in the order they were asked. To clarify, you should watch for the overall temperature of the cpu. If the cpu is 75 degrees (about 5 degrees above normal) and the cores are 65, those temps are normal and are not uncommon. If the cpu is under heavy load from large application deployment, meaning the launch of large applications such as photoshop, autodesk, virtual dj, lightroom etc... The cpu should be at around 60-75 degrees as normal operating temperature. If you are encoding a really large video file for example&#8230; say a 25 gb bluray down to a 7gb mp4 video file getting a recorded temperature of 65-70 degrees is not dangerous, the same can in cases where you will be gaming. I have seen cpus reach 80 degrees with 3rd party coolers( no over clocking). Generally speaking, encoding video takes up a lot of resources about 2-4 cores alone so the core temperature may rise, this is also common. Do you encode large video files or do graphic intensive work? If you do and you are looking for a better cooling solution beyond what the stock heat sink can provide I can recommend a lot of 3rd party coolers to choose from. As fellow pc user I have always used 3rd party coolers because of the heavy loads I perform. Above all I hope this email was able to address and answer all of the questions you had and provided some clarification."

This will give me something to think about







.


----------



## Warfare

This is starting to get way off the beaten path. Tomato or Tomatoe peeps. Not even important enough to spend this much time and effort arguing points. If the lights go out tomorrow, all of this don't mean squat. Mad Max time for everyone.


----------



## tw33k

I'm tempted to buy a H100 and compare it to my Phanteks and Silver Arrow SB-E. Both these air coolers perform extremely well in my system. I'm curious to see if these closed loop coolers can match their performance. I've posted comparisons of my air coolers here


----------



## pioneerisloud

Thread cleaned.

You guys need to take your arguments elsewhere (such as PM). You know who you are.


----------



## truestorybro545

Guys, I need some help. I want to OC my 8120 on a Sabertooth 990FX motherboard but I don't really understand this UEFI BIOS. Can anyone help me decipher it or tell me what to do?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> Should I be looking at the *CPU Sensor Temps* -or- the *Core Sensor Temps*?
> This is what the computer is at 3.6 GHz.
> 
> Do those temps look good under load? If so, then I think I will attempt at overclocking again to try for the 4.4GHz at better temps with the lower voltage you mentioned and then 4.6 - 4.8 for Benchmarking.
> Also another quick question, how do I know what a certain CPU Vcore should be for a specific overclock? Is there a forum topic I can read over on this? Can't seem to find a specific one regarding the AMD FX series procs and the Overclocking guides I've seen don't really explain much other than I should move up the Vcore slightly until the computer posts then test for stability. I was kind of hoping for a mathematical equation that might help me.
> Big Thanks!
> -Fur


Temps look good. For the 8 Core Bulldozers, the max *Core Sensor Temp is 60C* (the 4 and 6 cores are a little higher) So you have a lot of headroom to play with now.
As for your CPU voltage, there is no real calculation for it, (outside quantum physics I believe). Some of the chips have higher leakage etc, so it's all trial and error to get the best setup.
AMD says the max you want to use is 1.55v, but I'd recommend keeping it under 1.5v and around 55C for daily usage.

This
Quote:


> Vcore slightly until the computer posts then test for stability.


So after lapping my CPU (which I don't recommend as it's a pain in the [email protected]##) and getting some new fans for a push/pull setup on my H100, I have my Core Temps
down to 44C @ 4.6Ghz 1.45v (H100 setting on low) running Prim95. Think I'll play around tonight with some O.C. I was having some issues with stability running the F6 Bios for the Gigabyte 990fx UD3 Rev 1.0 MOBO (couldn't clock over 4.4Ghz) So I'm back to F5 for more O.C. Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> Guys, I need some help. I want to OC my 8120 on a Sabertooth 990FX motherboard but I don't really understand this UEFI BIOS. Can anyone help me decipher it or tell me what to do?


2 options. Read through the manual or Google it. Explaining the ins and outs of a bios is another thread all in itself. Research is your friend.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> 2 options. Read through the manual or Google it. Explaining the ins and outs of a bios is another thread all in itself. Research is your friend.


I have yet to find any information on the UEFI and how it works....

Research is not my friend at the moment....


----------



## truckerguy

it was very confussing at frist for me as well truestorybro but I picked it up very fast


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> it was very confussing at frist for me as well truestorybro but I picked it up very fast


How!?!? Please, o mighty Trucker Guy, HOW?!?!?!?


----------



## Fur

Nice temps after lapping. I haven't done that since my Core2Duo. But, I still find it worth it if you've already had the proc over four to six months and finished running your benches. This is half way through the time frame for my CPU's as I plan on upgrading yearly.

Unfortunately wouldn't be able to help you as I've never owned any other MoBo's than SoYo and Asus. Man I miss SoYo...


----------



## 12Cores

At my final overclock 4.5 ghz 1.40v 2600 NB & HT on the 8120, at 4.7 ghz 1.45v the CPU was just getting too hot and crashing my system. I will say that if you bump up the BLCK as high you can you will see a decent increase in performance, I am running 237 * 19 and there is big difference over 200 * 22.5. If you win the silicon lottery and get a chip that can run at 4.8ghz stable consider yourself lucky, because the 8150 and 8120 really shine at anything stable above 4.8ghz.


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys... im REALLY curious about the FX memory controller... i have this ram kit Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 (2 sticks of 4gb) and im still using a Phenom II 1090t... still waiting till 05-11 for my FX to arrive...

well question is... how can my new cpu handle this pair of ram sticks? will they be recognized as 1866 at the beginning? or will i have to adjust them manually?

im also planning in buying a pair of Dominator GT 8gb 2133mhz cas9...

1 -is this a good choice?
2 - wiil they fit? currently, my vengeance kit barely fits on the second slot because of the TT Frio covering up the first slot...


----------



## Dradien

A little late to the party...

I'm getting a Asus CHVF soon, and a FX6100. I was wondering, typically, if anyone could get me a round-about overclock on these average? Cooling isn't a problem, as I'm watercooling, but if anyone can help a noob out, I'd be great.

Thanks!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey guys... im REALLY curious about the FX memory controller... i have this ram kit Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 (2 sticks of 4gb) and im still using a Phenom II 1090t... still waiting till 05-11 for my FX to arrive...
> 
> well question is... how can my new cpu handle this pair of ram sticks? will they be recognized as 1866 at the beginning? or will i have to adjust them manually?
> 
> im also planning in buying a pair of Dominator GT 8gb 2133mhz cas9...
> 
> 1 -is this a good choice?
> 2 - wiil they fit? currently, my vengeance kit barely fits on the second slot because of the TT Frio covering up the first slot...


They should be recognized as 1866 MHz. My G.Skill 1866 MHz kit would default to 1600 MHz, but not set proper timings so I had to set them manually.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> So after lapping my CPU (which I don't recommend as it's a pain in the [email protected]##) and getting some new fans for a push/pull setup on my H100, I have my Core Temps
> down to 44C @ 4.6Ghz 1.45v (H100 setting on low) running Prim95. Think I'll play around tonight with some O.C. I was having some issues with stability running the F6 Bios for the Gigabyte 990fx UD3 Rev 1.0 MOBO (couldn't clock over 4.4Ghz) So I'm back to F5 for more O.C. Anyone else run into this problem?


So I switched back to the F5 Bios, and now O.C. is fine again (I'm going to have to blame the APM setting in the F6 Bios). Played around a bit more last night with my H100. @ 4.8Ghz 1.5v I was 50C on high, 56C on low. @ 5Ghz 1.55v the temps were a bit higher. Settling around 58C on high.

One thing I like about the air coolers is that they add a bit more airflow around the NB and VRM heatsinks. I had to add in extra fans for airflow in this area using the H100.
So really the Bulldozer chip doesn't run as hot as people are led to believe. People must be forgetting what speeds these are running at when they start to generate a lot of heat.
For instance, how much heat would a Phenom II be making at 5.0Ghz.


----------



## itomic

What was your CPU temperature, becouse core temps r useless


----------



## 12Cores

It got really hot where I lived yesterday and I had to turn up the AC. The ambient temps went down as a result and my rig now able run 4.8ghz @ 1.49v with ease, no issues with BF3 at all. As I mention earlier this thing is a monster at this speed it completely obliterates my 1055T @ 4ghz, which is saying a lot.


----------



## Mudball3

I have been looking around this site the last couple of weeks debating weather I should upgrade my current setup. I thought I would ask you guys since you have experience with the FX line of processors. Would it be wiser to upgrade now with a FX 8150 of just wait until the PileDriver cpu's come out.

Thanks


----------



## itomic

What CPU u have now ? FX 8150 is great when u overclock it high, and very good with moderate OC. But power consumption and thermals are big issue. Piledriver shoud fix that and bring higer speed. It will not hit stores beforeseptember, or october. If u can wait, Pilledriver will be better than FX 8150 for sure.


----------



## Mudball3

Right now I have a 3.33 Ghz 661 i5 processor. When I do upgrade it will be a new build minus the HDD's. Swift 810 and WC. I could always get the 8150 and upgrade to the piledriver after the prices come down a bit after launch.

Thanks


----------



## 12Cores

I would wait for piledriver even if the its just a 10-15% increase IPC in performance. They need to fix the massive power draw issues with bulldozer. That being said with a 810 and water you should have no problem getting the 8150 to 4.8ghz which should give you a decent amount of performance for $215. My advice is that if you are a gamer spend you money right now of some good GPU's and wait for Piledriver.


----------



## visionviper

I got my FX-8120 stable at 4.8GHz now. I bumped my VDDA voltage up and now I am stable with a little over 1.5v


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudball3*
> 
> Right now I have a 3.33 Ghz 661 i5 processor. When I do upgrade it will be a new build minus the HDD's. Swift 810 and WC. I could always get the 8150 and upgrade to the piledriver after the prices come down a bit after launch.
> Thanks


Overclock that i5 to 4.0Ghz+ and wait for Piledriver.


----------



## Mudball3

Thanks for all of the help. I think that I am just going to overclock my i5. Since I have never overclocked before, if I do turn the i5 into a crispy chip, I will just upgrade at that point.


----------



## truestorybro545

So, I ended up understanding the UEFI BIOS and got my 8120 to 4.2 Ghz!

I do have a question though: is the PSU I have down in sig rig good enough for this overclock? My computer's hissing at me....


----------



## JRWAssassin

You would be cutting it close... how many fans and other HDD, and also the age of the psu you are running will make a difference too.
Plug your details in here for a ballpark: http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/


----------



## madengineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> So, I ended up understanding the UEFI BIOS and got my 8120 to 4.2 Ghz!
> I do have a question though: is the PSU I have down in sig rig good enough for this overclock? My computer's hissing at me....


Thats fine. I've run a PC quite similar on a 520 watt PSU. More than enough power, you just wont be able to upgrade any other components.


----------



## shampoo911

talking of psu's... can my psu handle a FX8150 @4.6ghz? and @4.8ghz? check my sig for further reference...


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> talking of psu's... can my psu handle a FX8150 @4.6ghz? and @4.8ghz? check my sig for further reference...


It should work fine.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madengineer*
> 
> Thats fine. I've run a PC quite similar on a 520 watt PSU. More than enough power, you just wont be able to upgrade any other components.


Well that ain't good. I just ordered an XFX 7970 3 GB......

Will I be ok or are you saying it won't operate well?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Well that ain't good. I just ordered an XFX 7970 3 GB......
> 
> Will I be ok or are you saying it won't operate well?


with an overclock on the fx, your looking at 400watts or so at 4.6 ghz or so. 4.6+ is where you really start to add in the watts. With a 7970 in the loop that is another 300 watts. If anything you can just not overclock your processor as much with a 620 watt power supply.

For some reference i run a 850 watt power supply. With my Fx at 4.9ghz (1.45 volts), and two gigabyte 7870's in crossfire. Draw at the wall is around 700 watts fully loaded.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that ain't good. I just ordered an XFX 7970 3 GB......
> Will I be ok or are you saying it won't operate well?
> 
> 
> 
> with an overclock on the fx, your looking at 400watts or so at 4.6 ghz or so. 4.6+ is where you really start to add in the watts. With a 7970 in the loop that is another 300 watts. If anything you can just not overclock your processor as much with a 620 watt power supply.
> For some reference i run a 850 watt power supply. With my Fx at 4.9ghz (1.45 volts), and two gigabyte 7870's in crossfire. Draw at the wall is around 700 watts fully loaded.
Click to expand...

I don't plan on going much higher than 4.3 or so. And I'm not XFiring.

Another question: Is 1.33V about right for 4.2 Ghz? I tried to up the voltage a little and my settings in UEFI crashed because I really don't understand the multiplier for CPU and CPU/NB ratio's. Also, when I play a game, the OC kicks in, right? Puts it under enough load I guess. Because it idles at about 1.75 Ghz but kicks to 4.2 whenever I click a button.

I'm new at this


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> I don't plan on going much higher than 4.3 or so. And I'm not XFiring.
> Another question: Is 1.33V about right for 4.2 Ghz? I tried to up the voltage a little and my settings in UEFI crashed because I really don't understand the multiplier for CPU and CPU/NB ratio's. Also, when I play a game, the OC kicks in, right? Puts it under enough load I guess. Because it idles at about 1.75 Ghz but kicks to 4.2 whenever I click a button.
> I'm new at this


this might help

http://prohardver.hu/dl/cnt/2011-10/78307/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf


----------



## phillyd

ey guys, getting the XSPC Raystorm soon, and I just got my Black Ice GTX Radiator which ill be going


----------



## GAMERIG

AMD FX IS FM1?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ey guys, getting the XSPC Raystorm soon, and I just got my Black Ice GTX Radiator which ill be going
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats on your purchase.. So, Can't wait to see what you put in it and temp's result..


----------



## Fur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357139

5 GHz on my FX 8150 with H100. Ooh yeah, Ran Prime for 10 minutes. I wont run it for longer due to the power it consumes.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357139
> 5 GHz on my FX 8150 with H100. Ooh yeah, Ran Prime for 10 minutes. I wont run it for longer due to the power it consumes.


I have the same CPU, mobo, H-100 as you do - can you send me the details on how you got to 5.0?

Here is where I am at right now:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354503


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> AMD FX IS FM1?
> 
> Congrats on your purchase.. So, Can't wait to see what you put in it and temp's result..


FX is AM3+, Llano APU's are FM1. and Trinity is FM2 check out my log in the coming week or two to see what i do with it. I have some interesting things for mayhem's pastels and monsoon fittings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357139
> 
> 5 GHz on my FX 8150 with H100. Ooh yeah, Ran Prime for 10 minutes. I wont run it for longer due to the power it consumes.


i cant get my 8120 to 5 stable...maybe after i get my raystorm


----------



## Fur

These settings came from another user within the "listed working settings" post. Pretty sure I don't remember the exact post and whether or not it was here on OC.
It worked for me once I played around a bit with it, but mostly the settings were unchanged.

>>[Specifications]

*CPU* - AMD FX 8150 @ 5011.18 MHz
*MoBo* - ASUS Crosshair V ROG
*RAM* - CORSAIR 8GB(2x4GB) OC-RATED 2133 down to 1333MHz, Auto settings, probably can achieve better results with better timings.
*PSU* - ANTEC Earthwatts 750Watt
*Cooler* - CORSAIR H100 in >PUSH>PULL> Configuration (2 Stock Corsair Fans + 2 Cooler Master Fans)
*TIM* - Tuniq TX-4
*Case* - CM Cosmos 1000 in Positive Air Flow Configuration (Exhaust at top with H100)

*>>[DIGI+ VRM]*

CPU Load Line Calibration
_- Ultra High_

CPU/NB Load Line Calibration
_- High_

CPU Over-Current Protection
_- 100%_

CPU/NB Over-Current Protection
_- 100%_

CPU Voltage Frequency
_- VRM Fixed Frequency Mode -to- 500k Hz_

CPU PWM Phase Control
_- Extreme_

CPU PWM mode
_- Extreme_

*>>[TURBO V EVO Manual Mode]*

CPU/BusPEG Freq. 250 MHz
CPU Voltage 1.50 V
CPU/NB Voltage 1.30 V
DRAM Voltage 1.50 V

*>>[Advanced Mode]*

VDD PCIE Voltage 1.11300 V
VDDR Voltage 1.20575 V
DRAM VREFDQ 0.5 V
DRAM VREFCA 0.5 V
DRAM VREFCA CPU 0.5 V
VDDA Voltage 2.6 V
NB HT Voltage 1.25 V
SB Voltage 1.113 V
NB 1.8V Voltage 1.80200 V

*>>[CPU Ratio]*

20.0 Multiplier


----------



## truestorybro545

I hope you guys have a moment for just one more question. As I stated previously, I was able to get a stable 4.2 Ghz at about 1.33V. I (as all of us do) ran Prime 95 and noticed that my temps hit about 56 Celsius by the end of the first test, but as the second test kicked in, it shot to 61 Celsius (threshold), which forced me to disable the program before it overheated.

Now here his where I become confused: It idles at between 11 and 14 Celsius at 1.4 Ghz (according to CPUID) and when I play a game (Fallout New Vegas or Deus Ex Human Revolution), the highest I can go in degrees is to about 40 Celsius.

What the he** is going on? I Prime 95 it to threshold, but games barely push it? Sometimes, the temps go even lower than they did at Stock!

Also, I use CPUID Hardware Monitor for temps. I also have Hardware Info as well.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> I hope you guys have a moment for just one more question. As I stated previously, I was able to get a stable 4.2 Ghz at about 1.33V. I (as all of us do) ran Prime 95 and noticed that my temps hit about 56 Celsius by the end of the first test, but as the second test kicked in, it shot to 61 Celsius (threshold), which forced me to disable the program before it overheated.
> Now here his where I become confused: It idles at between 11 and 14 Celsius at 1.4 Ghz (according to CPUID) and when I play a game (Fallout New Vegas or Deus Ex Human Revolution), the highest I can go in degrees is to about 40 Celsius.
> What the he** is going on? I Prime 95 it to threshold, but games barely push it? Sometimes, the temps go even lower than they did at Stock!
> Also, I use CPUID Hardware Monitor for temps. I also have Hardware Info as well.


I don't see what CPU cooler you are using. Are you just running the stock one? It's possible you are hitting 60C with the stock cooler at that OC running Prime, it makes a ton of heat
compared to most things.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> These settings came from another user within the "listed working settings" post. Pretty sure I don't remember the exact post and whether or not it was here on OC.
> It worked for me once I played around a bit with it, but mostly the settings were unchanged.
> >>[Specifications]
> *CPU* - AMD FX 8150 @ 5011.18 MHz
> *MoBo* - ASUS Crosshair V ROG
> *RAM* - CORSAIR 8GB(2x4GB) OC-RATED 2133 down to 1333MHz, Auto settings, probably can achieve better results with better timings.
> *PSU* - ANTEC Earthwatts 750Watt
> *Cooler* - CORSAIR H100 in >PUSH>PULL> Configuration (2 Stock Corsair Fans + 2 Cooler Master Fans)
> *TIM* - Tuniq TX-4
> *Case* - CM Cosmos 1000 in Positive Air Flow Configuration (Exhaust at top with H100)
> *>>[DIGI+ VRM]*
> CPU Load Line Calibration
> _- Ultra High_
> CPU/NB Load Line Calibration
> _- High_
> CPU Over-Current Protection
> _- 100%_
> CPU/NB Over-Current Protection
> _- 100%_
> CPU Voltage Frequency
> _- VRM Fixed Frequency Mode -to- 500k Hz_
> CPU PWM Phase Control
> _- Extreme_
> CPU PWM mode
> _- Extreme_
> *>>[TURBO V EVO Manual Mode]*
> CPU/BusPEG Freq. 250 MHz
> CPU Voltage 1.50 V
> CPU/NB Voltage 1.30 V
> DRAM Voltage 1.50 V
> *>>[Advanced Mode]*
> VDD PCIE Voltage 1.11300 V
> VDDR Voltage 1.20575 V
> DRAM VREFDQ 0.5 V
> DRAM VREFCA 0.5 V
> DRAM VREFCA CPU 0.5 V
> VDDA Voltage 2.6 V
> NB HT Voltage 1.25 V
> SB Voltage 1.113 V
> NB 1.8V Voltage 1.80200 V
> *>>[CPU Ratio]*
> 20.0 Multiplier


Thanks - I will give it a try tonight


----------



## cytrik

cytrik - FX-8120 - ASUS M5A97
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359806
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club
PM sent, but i figured i´d add it here too


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> These settings came from another user within the "listed working settings" post. Pretty sure I don't remember the exact post and whether or not it was here on OC.
> It worked for me once I played around a bit with it, but mostly the settings were unchanged.
> >>[Specifications]
> *CPU* - AMD FX 8150 @ 5011.18 MHz
> *MoBo* - ASUS Crosshair V ROG
> *RAM* - CORSAIR 8GB(2x4GB) OC-RATED 2133 down to 1333MHz, Auto settings, probably can achieve better results with better timings.
> *PSU* - ANTEC Earthwatts 750Watt
> *Cooler* - CORSAIR H100 in >PUSH>PULL> Configuration (2 Stock Corsair Fans + 2 Cooler Master Fans)
> *TIM* - Tuniq TX-4
> *Case* - CM Cosmos 1000 in Positive Air Flow Configuration (Exhaust at top with H100)
> *>>[DIGI+ VRM]*
> CPU Load Line Calibration
> _- Ultra High_
> CPU/NB Load Line Calibration
> _- High_
> CPU Over-Current Protection
> _- 100%_
> CPU/NB Over-Current Protection
> _- 100%_
> CPU Voltage Frequency
> _- VRM Fixed Frequency Mode -to- 500k Hz_
> CPU PWM Phase Control
> _- Extreme_
> CPU PWM mode
> _- Extreme_
> *>>[TURBO V EVO Manual Mode]*
> CPU/BusPEG Freq. 250 MHz
> CPU Voltage 1.50 V
> CPU/NB Voltage 1.30 V
> DRAM Voltage 1.50 V
> *>>[Advanced Mode]*
> VDD PCIE Voltage 1.11300 V
> VDDR Voltage 1.20575 V
> DRAM VREFDQ 0.5 V
> DRAM VREFCA 0.5 V
> DRAM VREFCA CPU 0.5 V
> VDDA Voltage 2.6 V
> NB HT Voltage 1.25 V
> SB Voltage 1.113 V
> NB 1.8V Voltage 1.80200 V
> *>>[CPU Ratio]*
> 20.0 Multiplier


I tried the above settings last night and while my system would boot, I had some other strange problems: audio no longer worked and rear USB ports no longer worked. I reverted to the settings I was using before and everything works fine. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## yching07

Hi guys,

Im thinking to get a new cpucooler for my fx8120 and I want to get more of my current overclock, I have a noctua c12P SE14 and running stable at 4.3ghz and it gets very hot at 100%, Im getting a new case + cooler so size is not a matter a guess, my first choice is a H100, do you guys think it worth it? Im thinking to get around 4.8ghz, is it doable? my current motherboard is a Sabertooth 990fx with 16gb ram.

thanks for the info.

ps: my PSU is a OCZ 700 Watt


----------



## thenk83

Error in post. Oops


----------



## vonalka

The H-100 is pretty good - easy to install and works well. I have seen people using a FX chip run their system at 5.0 on this thread using an H-100, so you should be fine at 4.8


----------



## phillyd

has anyone here tried dying mayhems pastel ice white?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> has anyone here tried dying mayhems pastel ice white?


This guy has. http://www.overclock.net/u/266675/drjns

I'll be doing the same thing with my RV02 rig. Already have everything I need. Minus the 2500k.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> This guy has. http://www.overclock.net/u/266675/drjns
> 
> I'll be doing the same thing with my RV02 rig. Already have everything I need. Minus the 2500k.


you mean he added a colored dye to his ice white dye?

it doesnt show in his sig rig pics.


----------



## mironccr345

That's what I meant. He has some pictures floating around the OCN and im sure he wont mind sending you some pics.

If you check out his profile pictures. The blue coolant is ID mixed with Diluted water and blue dye.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Im thinking to get a new cpucooler for my fx8120 and I want to get more of my current overclock, I have a noctua c12P SE14 and running stable at 4.3ghz and it gets very hot at 100%, Im getting a new case + cooler so size is not a matter a guess, my first choice is a H100, do you guys think it worth it? Im thinking to get around 4.8ghz, is it doable? my current motherboard is a Sabertooth 990fx with 16gb ram.
> thanks for the info.
> ps: my PSU is a OCZ 700 Watt


It's do-able with a push/pull setup on the H100 for everyday use. At 4.8Gzh the FX 8120 heat soaks the H100 CPU Block and you'll notice your temps
will slowly creep up to the 60C mark while playing intense games. You can try it with just a push setup, but you should just be aware that you may need to
account for the space of adding the Pull fans to the Radiator.

I'm suprised you have any problems with the Noctua. It looks like a beast. What do you consider high temps? Many others on here are getting 4.6Ghz with
decent temperatures on much lesser Air Coolers.


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> has anyone here tried dying mayhems pastel ice white?


I've used Mayhem's pastel uv white before, it's very similar. I dyed it blue as well if that's the interesting part haha.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> has anyone here tried dying mayhems pastel ice white?
> 
> 
> 
> I've used Mayhem's pastel uv white before, it's very similar. I dyed it blue as well if that's the interesting part haha.
Click to expand...

what color, and how deep was the color?


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what color, and how deep was the color?


I used some Mayhem's deep blue and got it to an ASUS blue-like color.
It looks like this ->

It's a little darker in person...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> I used some Mayhem's deep blue and got it to an ASUS blue-like color.
> It looks like this ->
> It's a little darker in person...


I , and i want it darker...
like royal blue
I'm hoping thats what the mayhem's Deep Blue and Pastel Ice White combined will give me.

and PPCS had the weight for deep blue @2 pounds, Emailed em and they changed it to .2 (where it should be)


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I like, and i want it darker...
> like royal blue


I feel like royal blue would be pretty easy with the deep blue dye. I got that blue color with only 5 or so drops. I could do a test on some spare mayhem's pastel if you'd like.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I like, and i want it darker...
> like royal blue
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like royal blue would be pretty easy with the deep blue dye. I got that blue color with only 5 or so drops. I could do a test on some spare mayhem's pastel if you'd like.
Click to expand...

thanks for the help, it looked fantastic!


----------



## QuietlyLinux

I have an H70 pull only getting 32c on it what was your temps when you had just 1 fan.
I may get another one if it is worth the money.


----------



## Fur

I think it might be a power draw problem you are having. While your power supply is under rated, apparently there are some major flaws with the design as mentioned in this review.
@ 5 GHz it sucks up a lot of juice, and depending what else you have on load might be the culprit.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-GX-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/917/10

I would test to see what your normal power draw is at Turbo mode. 4.2 GHz and then check again at 5GHz. It also might be the NB voltage. Might need to drop it back a little and test again.
Just got to toy around with it until you find something 100% stable for your build.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fur*
> 
> I think it might be a power draw problem you are having. While your power supply is under rated, apparently there are some major flaws with the design as mentioned in this review.
> @ 5 GHz it sucks up a lot of juice, and depending what else you have on load might be the culprit.
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-GX-750-W-Power-Supply-Review/917/10
> I would test to see what your normal power draw is at Turbo mode. 4.2 GHz and then check again at 5GHz. It also might be the NB voltage. Might need to drop it back a little and test again.
> Just got to toy around with it until you find something 100% stable for your build.
> Hope this helps.


I am going to pick up a new power supply later this week, so once I get that installed I will try your settings again to see if it makes a difference


----------



## ebduncan

h100 is a good cooler, however if you want to get the most out of your FX processor, you need a custom water cooling loop.

360 radiator for the cpu only. The h100 gets heat soaked, and temps creep. Sure the h100 is a good cooler , but its no match for a 8 core FX fully overclocked.


----------



## phillyd

you only need a decent 240 rad to cool an FX chip effectively, the block and pump, however, are extremely important.


----------



## jck

Anyone here try the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer?

Looks like an Antec 620 w/ 2 fans.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> Anyone here try the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer?
> Looks like an Antec 620 w/ 2 fans.


I will be using the Thermaltake in a build this Friday and can post an update on it then... if you can wait that long


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I will be using the Thermaltake in a build this Friday and can post an update on it then... if you can wait that long


Nah...can't really. I wanna order something soon and get it expressed here. FX-8120 should be here Thursday or Friday. Been hoping for a good deal from somewhere. Newegg will end up having a great sale after i buy one. They always do. lol


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> Nah...can't really. I wanna order something soon and get it expressed here. FX-8120 should be here Thursday or Friday. Been hoping for a good deal from somewhere. Newegg will end up having a great sale after i buy one. They always do. lol


Ok. Unfortunately I can't be much help then. I am doing two builds this Friday - one with the Thermaltake Water 2.0 performer and the other with a Corsair H-80.


Spec wise these two are almost identical coolers, except that the Corsair shows fan speed of 1300 RPM while the TT shows 1200 RPM. Max airflow on the Corsair is rated at 92 cfm compared to 81.3 on the TT

I can provide any other specs you might want in the meantime


----------



## jck

Sounds good.

Of course, I ordered an Antec 620 cause that's what they were packaging in with these in kits...

Then I check the shipping for the SSD I'm getting to build the system...won't be here til...Monday? Guess no build this weekend for me.


----------



## vonalka

The Antec 620 is almost identical spec to the TT Water 2.0 except that the Antec only comes with one 120mm fan. It would be easy enough to add a second one for push/pull and get the same results you would get using the TT cooler.


----------



## jck

Yeah...a couple of my cases have 120mm fans in the back. I'll check the CFM on them and see if they're similar to the stock Antec fan. If so, I can just rig the push/pull myself. I did it on my Rosewill case with the H50.









Plus, I have some spare fans around. I might just replace the stock ones with my own. I think I have 2 Scythe fans on the shelf


----------



## Vegasvinman

Something wrong with the Link,








Hey you all, I have some new Junk, built a new one with a FX 8150 Corsair H100 cooled / on a GA 990FXA UD3 w/16 gig of GSkill 1866 4 sticks / EVGA Ti550
OCed see below










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2362281

Looking to see how far I can go, haven't touched the voltages yet but wouldn't mind if I had a clue. Also I think the RAM could use a bump or two, let me know if someone want to advise me.
Also would like to be added to the 8150 list in addition to the 4100... already there...

Thanks com-padres,

VegasVinMan


----------



## Ricwin

Decided to overclock my using more features than simply increasing the multiplier and dropping the voltages.
A very slapdash alteration to various settings, and disabling all of the power saving features, i've gotten nearly 4.4GHz within 15 minutes and very little effort.
WIll continue this on my next day off with an aim to reach 4.6GHz+ (lets see if 5.0GHz is possible on an Arctic Freezer 13 pro....)


----------



## phillyd

4.6+ shouldnt be a problem, and 5 if you have a good chip


----------



## gamerdude74

I'm trying to OC my AMD FX-4100 to 4.6 ghz. Has anyone got there? What VCORE did you use?


----------



## Vegasvinman

Something wrong with the Link,
Hey you all, I have some new Junk, built a new one with a FX 8150 Corsair H100 cooled / on a GA 990FXA UD3 w/16 gig of GSkill 1866 4 sticks / EVGA Ti550
OCed see below

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2362281

Looking to see how far I can go, haven't touched the voltages yet but wouldn't mind if I had a clue. Also I think the RAM could use a bump or two, let me know if someone want to advise me.
Also would like to be added to the 8150 list in addition to the 4100... already there...

Thanks com-padres,

VegasVinMan

Potentiality
(12 items)

CPU Motherboard Graphics RAM
FX 8150 Gigabyte 990FXa UD3 EVGA GTX 550Ti GSkill
Hard Drive Optical Drive Cooling OS
Segates LG Corsair H100 Windows 7 64 Bit Pro
Monitor Keyboard Case Mouse
Asus 27" N' Viewsonics 24" Logitec MW3 "Call of Duty" RaidMax "Aeolus Logitech G9x Laser "Call of Duty"
hide details
Reply


----------



## 12Cores

Here us my fx-8120 5ghz unstable overclock, wish it was stable









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364026


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
i have just been playing with the digi+ vrm setting under load,i am using auto for main cpu voltage,but while under load if you set the cpu load line capacity you get different voltages like so
regular is 1.26 volts
medium is 1.30 volts
high is 1.32 volts
very high is 1.36 volts
extreme is 1.4 volts

i changed my multiplier down as i was over heating,my idle voltage went from 1.36 to 1.34 but the full load voltage's remained the same as the cpu load line setting.
key bit,if its prime stable with the load line setting say on meduim,you should be able to use the 1.3v as you normal voltage.

would also explain the 4.4-4.6 limit that we seem to all reach.

iam just trying to work out how the cpu current capibilty works?


----------



## idonthavefleas

might as well get in this club to http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364678


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idonthavefleas*
> 
> might as well get in this club to http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364678


Nice! Is the overclock stable?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I'll join
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363326 (Not stable)


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'll join
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363326 (Not stable)


Nice


----------



## gamerdude74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> i have just been playing with the digi+ vrm setting under load,i am using auto for main cpu voltage,but while under load if you set the cpu load line capacity you get different voltages like so
> regular is 1.26 volts
> medium is 1.30 volts
> high is 1.32 volts
> very high is 1.36 volts
> extreme is 1.4 volts
> i changed my multiplier down as i was over heating,my idle voltage went from 1.36 to 1.34 but the full load voltage's remained the same as the cpu load line setting.
> key bit,if its prime stable with the load line setting say on meduim,you should be able to use the 1.3v as you normal voltage.
> would also explain the 4.4-4.6 limit that we seem to all reach.
> iam just trying to work out how the cpu current capibilty works?


I've heard that 1.4 is the highest you want to go on amd 32mm tech for 24/7 use.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> I've heard that 1.4 is the highest you want to go on amd 32mm tech for 24/7 use.


Been running mine at around 1.45 since i got it.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> I've heard that 1.4 is the highest you want to go on amd 32mm tech for 24/7 use.


Stock Voltage for most chips is 1.4125v with Turbo enabled (8 Core models, being referenced here. No idea on 6 and 4 core BD's)

So it'd seem strange to have it 1.4v for 24/7

AMD Recommends not going over 1.55v, (within thermal limits of course)
Most recommend below 1.5v for 24/7


----------



## idonthavefleas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Is the overclock stable?


no not stable at alll i can surf the net and that is about it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idonthavefleas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Is the overclock stable?
> 
> 
> 
> no not stable at alll i can surf the net and that is about it.
Click to expand...

try to get ur nb between 2400 and 2600


----------



## moonmanas

Hi Reflex please can you update my chip just got the FX8120 from FX4100









moonmanas, FX8120, UD5



http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Hi Reflex please can you update my chip just got the FX8120 from FX4100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonmanas, FX8120, UD5
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


Reflex must be on vacation or something. I've been trying to get added for a while, and nothing has happened. I even PM'd him. He did reply, but nothing since.


----------



## Ricwin

Does anyone on here have experience using an Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 cooler and Arctic Cooling MX-4 with an FX (6100)??

Mine seems to be reaching some fairly high temps which is limiting my overclock :|
After about 20 minutes gaming at 4.38GHz (1.325v) the temp is touching 60*c, and the noise from my AP-31 can be heard throughout the house









Bad cooler maybe? Air pocket/poor TIM coverage? Gremlins using it as a BBQ?!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Hi Reflex please can you update my chip just got the FX8120 from FX4100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonmanas, FX8120, UD5
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflex must be on vacation or something. I've been trying to get added for a while, and nothing has happened. I even PM'd him. He did reply, but nothing since.
Click to expand...

He will get to it. Sometimes it takes him a while. Who knows how many he needs to add now. I need to add another for mine also. I now have an 8150 also.


----------



## ryan w

owned the fx-8150 for about 48 hours so far she replaced my cooked 1090T

currently passing prime95 blend test for 45 min and going

board: CHVF
Cooler: NH-D14
CPU: 4.42GHz (245x18) @ 1.406v temp= 61c ambient 27c room temp 77f
CPU LLC: ultra high
NB/CPU LLC: High
NB/CPU freq: 2450MHz @ 1.33v
HT freg: 2695MHz
Ram: 1666 7-9-8-24-1t at 1.65

other voltages adjusted
NB: 1.16
NB HT: 1.26

C&G, C1E, VRM temp protection enabled
all cores run fine, no core drop out


----------



## MrPerforations

Ricwin,
have you used the fan mate/fan expert to change you fan setting?
,mine where set up for 71c,i changed that.
i have most of my case fans plug in to my mobo ,but have disabled controlling them,so they are running at max,better to have case fans on full then have a cpu fan @ 100%.

my fx is roasting,sunday dinner anyone?


----------



## phillyd

got the rest of my WCing goods







check the build log and sub/leave feedback please! (in the sig)


----------



## cytrik

I saw this post floating around here somewhere, and i took my time to investigate it a lot
http://www.thelab.gr/heatsinks-coolers-watercooling-reviews/cpu-cooler-review-database-89014.html
and i decided on Fan cooling, due to the fact that i would really really hate to see my gear ruined by water (yes i know most problems are user error,but i just dont want to get into that just yet, maybe in the future)

currently i am more inclined to choose the Aegir (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233087) as the fans last longer than the scythe mugen,(sleeve bearing) and i would do a push pull by adding an extra fan onto it anyways.

what i want to get to is this, what kind of overclock can i expect with the current configuration i have in my sig (stock cooler), and by adding the aegir. temps here are usually between 21-28 C. I dont want some amazing 5ghz, i want to be realistic and get like a 4.1-4.2 range, i can get it already with the asus auto tune thing, but it´s unstable i´m assuming because of heat ( and yes i know OCing is better done through BIOS, which i have currently done, check sig), the 4.2 autotune usually gets up to 62C on load (prime95), and i´d shut it down fast, because i dont want to kill my chip's life. also i know i only have 4+2 phase, and that will limit me, but i didn't have enough money left over to get a fancier board T_T

also, with my current board i have been unsuccessful to get overclock working WITH turbo core, as it will usually ramp the speed down in idle states (which is fine by me) but then i suffer from the "throttling under load" problem (yes, i know that i have to turn APM off, but when i do turn APM off in the BIOS it also disables Turbocore?), another quirk with my board is the CPU and CPU/NB LLC only have settings for auto/disabled/enabled even though i see in the description to the right, a bunch of "settings?" not sure if they are settings or not, describing different load scenarios.(found out these are not available to my board)

thank you for any insight, and helpful tips , i really hope to possibly hear back from "ComputerRestore" or "mikezachlowe2004" as i have already read a lot of input you guys have contributed to this thread, but i will honestly enjoy as much input as i can get from anyone


----------



## yching07

The board that you have is not quite that good for overclocking a beast like FX8120, not sure how much power phase does it has, I was going to buy that one that you have but decided to go with a sabertooth, and Im now stable at 4.8ghz







with my new h100 cooler ^_^y

remember always to download the last version of your bios


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yching07*
> 
> The board that you have is not quite that good for overclocking a beast like FX8120, not sure how much power phase does it has, I was going to buy that one that you have but decided to go with a sabertooth, and Im now stable at 4.8ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my new h100 cooler ^_^y
> remember always to download the last version of your bios


i know it´s not the best, also in the post i stated it´s a 4+2 phase, and i do have the latest bios, and nice speed on your 8120, congrats ;D


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> got the rest of my WCing goods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check the build log and sub/leave feedback please! (in the sig)


I have that same CPU waterblock its the best I have ever owned, little to no flow restriction.

Good Luck!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idonthavefleas*
> 
> might as well get in this club to http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364678


Pretty nice if this is stable !


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'll join
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363326 (Not stable)


Awh That would have been good if it was stable , but it wasnt








Still Pretty High Oc though !


----------



## Tomus

FX 4170 @4600Mhz stable with 1.424v
I would love to get 5GHz stable. I've tried to pump up the voltage to 1.5v.
I could boot to Win with that on 5GHz but I rather had not stress tested it.
All I was doing was increasing multiplier and voltage.
Im limited to 4+1 phase power, i have this cooler:


which keeps my load temps arround 55°C

Any idea how to get 5GHz stable?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I'll join
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363326 (Not stable)
> 
> 
> 
> Awh That would have been good if it was stable , but it wasnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still Pretty High Oc though !
Click to expand...

I haven't tried stabilizing yet so you never know. I'm waiting to get everything under water before stressing.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> FX 4170 @4600Mhz stable with 1.424v
> I would love to get 5GHz stable. I've tried to pump up the voltage to 1.5v.
> I could boot to Win with that on 5GHz but I rather had not stress tested it.
> All I was doing was increasing multiplier and voltage.
> Im limited to 4+1 phase power, i have this cooler:
> 
> which keeps my load temps arround 55°C
> Any idea how to get 5GHz stable?


Sweet , Is this Processor worth getting i have been thinking about getting this would you recommend it ? also sorry if i didnt answer your question


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> I haven't tried stabilizing yet so you never know. I'm waiting to get everything under water before stressing.


Ohh.. Okay haha and yeah thats probably the safest thing to do !


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Sweet , Is this Processor worth getting i have been thinking about getting this would you recommend it ? also sorry if i didnt answer your question


Well i can only compare it to my old C2D conroe @3GHz , and yes, it is faster







If you are interested in this chip you can allso consider buying 4100, which has larger headroom than 4170 (due to lower stock clock). It is cheaper, a bit different than 4170 (which is crippled 8core (correct me if im wrong)) however you will probably hit simmilar clock after tuning.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Well i can only compare it to my old C2D conroe @3GHz , and yes, it is faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in this chip you can allso consider buying 4100, which has larger headroom than 4170 (due to lower stock clock). It is cheaper, a bit different than 4170 (which is crippled 8core (correct me if im wrong)) however you will probably hit simmilar clock after tuning.


Ah okay i currently have a pentium e2160 which is slow as hell so this should be a nice upgrade , also i wont be overclocking as the motherboard im getting dosent have a heatsink on the vrms so im guessing the 4170 would be the best bet also i was thinking in getting the 6100 but the clock speed is pretty low compared to the 4170


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Ah okay i currently have a pentium e2160 which is slow as hell so this should be a nice upgrade , also i wont be overclocking as the motherboard im getting dosent have a heatsink on the vrms so im guessing the 4170 would be the best bet also i was thinking in getting the 6100 but the clock speed is pretty low compared to the 4170


I have this 4,6GHz on stock voltage, so you can give it a try. Anyway it will be noticeable upgrade


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> I have this 4,6GHz on stock voltage, so you can give it a try. Anyway it will be noticeable upgrade


Ahh okay sweet does your motherboard have a heatsink on the vrms , also are you using the stock cooler , are the temps good at idle and full load ?


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Ahh okay sweet does your motherboard have a heatsink on the vrms , also are you using the stock cooler , are the temps good at idle and full load ?


Nope no heatsink on vrms, but as i mentioned i run it on stock voltage anyway. With cool'n'quiet enabled idle temps are determined by room temp, in load it stays arround 55°C (my cooler is in previous post). The 4170 stock cooler looks like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/macman2256/5483884870/
I guess it is not bad.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomus*
> 
> Nope no heatsink on vrms, but as i mentioned i run it on stock voltage anyway. With cool'n'quiet enabled idle temps are determined by room temp, in load it stays arround 55°C (my cooler is in previous post). The 4170 stock cooler looks like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/macman2256/5483884870/
> I guess it is not bad.


Ah okay cool and okay sounds good also sorry i forgot you put your cpu cooler in your original post ! ha


----------



## shampoo911

signature updated... proud user of a FX-8150... comments and tips, please...


----------



## jck

Getting ready to build...


----------



## DJKeymix

ok ive started this new build and been wanting to try Overclocking (for the first time) ive read allot of tutorials on how to do but I allways seem to encounter the same problem ... when I overclock I allways get a blank screen even if I only upgrade CPU-Ratio up .5 and even when I lower it .5 ... and the same problem occurs when I set my my systeme performence to ASUS Optimal I get a blank screen on load-up ... here is my build

AMD BULLDOZER FX-8120
ASUS M5A97
CORSAIR VENGENCE 8GBDDR3-1600
CORSAIR VENGENCE 8GBDDR3-1600
SAPPHIRE ATI RADEON 6870 1GB
SEAGATE BARRACUDA 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA
SAMSUNG SH-S223L/RSBS DVDRW 22X SATA
OCZ ZT SERIES 750W
CORSAIR COOLING HYDRO SERIES H100
CORSAIR CARBIDE SERIES 400R (6 -120mm fans + 2 - H100 120mm fans)
WINDOWS 7 HOME PREMIUM (installed service pack 1 and bulldozer hotfixs)
PATCHED BIOS TO 1120 ALSO(im thinking this is causing the problem)









my core temps usualy sits arround 18*C and 22*C
hopefully someone can help me with this problem cuz i would really like to overclock this system. ive been a AMD fanboy since the first anthlon 64bit !!


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> ok ive started this new build and been wanting to try Overclocking (for the first time) ive read allot of tutorials on how to do but I allways seem to encounter the same problem ... when I overclock I allways get a blank screen even if I only upgrade CPU-Ratio up .5 and even when I lower it .5 ... and the same problem occurs when I set my my systeme performence to ASUS Optimal I get a blank screen on load-up ... here is my build


if you have the same board as me (the m5a97 NON pro, NON evo) then i can help you out xD

my first question is, are you sure it's 1120 BIOS? cuz i have 1102 and that´s the latest last i remember?
my second question is, did you boot it up "normally" before jumping into overclock?
when do you get the blank screen, BEFORE or AFTER bios?
what happens after you put the bios back to the defaults?
did you have to use the MemOK button to get your system to boot?


----------



## superericla

It's likely a memory issue. If you overclock the fsb, make sure to drop the memory down to a setting at or below the 1600MHz it's rated at. I recommend manually setting RAM settings for that motherboard. Also, if you overclock the CPU via multiplier, you probably need to raise the CPU voltage to get the overclock to work successfully.


----------



## DJKeymix

Quote:


> if you have the same board as me (the m5a97 NON pro, NON evo) then i can help you out xD
> 
> my first question is, are you sure it's 1120 BIOS? cuz i have 1102 and that´s the latest last i remember?
> my second question is, did you boot it up "normally" before jumping into overclock?
> when do you get the blank screen, BEFORE or AFTER bios?
> what happens after you put the bios back to the defaults?
> did you have to use the MemOK button to get your system to boot?


I have the same board NON PRO NON EVO and the BIos is 1102 my mistake lol








well it was booted up normal and i get the blank screen on startup can't jump into Bios have to reset the Bios to defaul everytime
and didnt need to use MemOK button just had to reset bios with the removing battery technique

Quote:


> It's likely a memory issue. If you overclock the fsb, make sure to drop the memory down to a setting at or below the 1600MHz it's rated at. I recommend manually setting RAM settings for that motherboard. Also, if you overclock the CPU via multiplier, you probably need to raise the CPU voltage to get the overclock to work successfully.


i didnt try dropping the memory down a bit but for the other part multipliyer and voltage im good with that i see allot that recomended voltage is 1.450v should i stick with that ?


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> I have the same board NON PRO NON EVO and the BIos is 1102 my mistake lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well it was booted up normal and i get the blank screen on startup can't jump into Bios have to reset the Bios to defaul everytime
> and didnt need to use MemOK button just had to reset bios with the removing battery technique


is your RAM on the QVL, because it shouldn't be doing this, even when i do failed overclocks, the BIOS recovers on it's own on my board, i just gotta shut the machine off (hard power off) then turn it back on
do the MemOK lights flicker at all when you boot up, or is it steady?

also what i meant before was, have you gotten successful boots, like have you gotten into windows, been able to use it, then rebooted and still are able to use it (on default settings) or no?


----------



## DJKeymix

its was the memory ive setted it to 1333mhz and now seems fine to overclock got it to 4.2 ghz was wondering where is the multiplyer on this uefi mode of asus ???? only thing i can'T seem to find ... btw now that everyting is working should i try the Asus Optimal mode or its not recomended ?? anyways ima start stressing see if everyting is stable


----------



## DJKeymix

and no wasnt able to get into windows unless I setted bios back to default but my MEMok came on on booting but anyways seems to be working now with the memory lowered


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> and no wasnt able to get into windows unless I setted bios back to default but my MEMok came on on booting but anyways seems to be working now with the memory lowered


you can possibly get up to 4.5 - 5ghz with the cooling you have, depending on what temp the air is at that you get your source from, and what your ambients are, but you will need to put your volts on your CPU up, i would honestly *not* push it past 1.525v if i were you, and i myself prefer straight multiplier OC, over FSB OC


----------



## DJKeymix

after first stress test at 4.2ghz this is what I got ... 

I could probally get better core temp il start looking on how to max my airflow

my config right now for the fans is 2 front 2 side pushing air in and 1 back 2 top pulling air out , I got one more not installed yet and one more ordered waiting for it to be shipped to put both on top


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> after first stress test at 4.2ghz this is what I got ...
> I could probally get better core temp il start looking on how to max my airflow
> my config right now for the fans is 2 front 2 side pushing air in and 1 back 2 top pulling air out , I got one more not installed yet and one more ordered waiting for it to be shipped to put both on top


those are still good temps imo, just keep the core temp away from 61C and you'll be fine, remember to only up the voltage when you NEED to, or when you see VDROOP, and even then you can manage it with LLC


----------



## ryan w

looks like a good start! I do not use optimized settings I find it works similar to the asus auto tuning it will only use voltage within the safe range, thus limiting your oc you have already got yours equal to or past where the optimized settings will go i believe


----------



## reflex99

ok, i just added hella people to the list.

It should be fully up to date now.

we now have over 200 members! yay!

Also:

If someone would be so kind as to actually count them, I think I might have messed up the numbers, so if someone could confirm that they are correct for me, that would be awesome. (I don't have time, otherwise I would do it myself.)


----------



## tambok2012

Anyone who can tell me whats your FULL LOAD power consumption with your FX-8120/FX-8150 (OC'ed or not)?









I need this because i want to know whats the real power consumption of these chips.....


----------



## Fuganater

I just bought an 8120. It will be driving my new dedicated folding rig. I'll post pictures once I get it and get the rig together.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> after first stress test at 4.2ghz this is what I got ...
> I could probally get better core temp il start looking on how to max my airflow
> my config right now for the fans is 2 front 2 side pushing air in and 1 back 2 top pulling air out , I got one more not installed yet and one more ordered waiting for it to be shipped to put both on top


you have been stress testing since january the 1st? and that tests from a future time period too?.....


----------



## JRWAssassin

Woot! I am in the club!
Anyway, just installed my new (secondhand off ebay actually) thermalright 120 black. Currently been stress testing using prime95 for the last few hours at 4330Mhz. its been sitting on a very happy 50degC, 17-19 deg above ambient.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> you have been stress testing since january the 1st? and that tests from a future time period too?.....


Lol. Tends to happen to people when they have to pull the CMOS battery out.


----------



## jck

I have to put my LCS in tonight and load the OS...then update BIOS...then do Windows Updates...then load applications...again...

Gonna be an interesting evening lol


----------



## mironccr345

Any one here [email protected] with the FX8120? If so, do you have a stable OC?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Any one here [email protected] with the FX8120? If so, do you have a stable OC?


I fold with my 8150.

In Windows I could fold stable at 4.8 GHz

In Ubuntu 10.10 with older kernel I can fold stable at 4.6 GHz

In Ubuntu Server 12.04 with 3.2 kernel, I can't get past 4.5 GHz but get better PPD then the other two.


----------



## tambok2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> Anyone who can tell me whats your FULL LOAD power consumption with your FX-8120/FX-8150 (OC'ed or not)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this because i want to know whats the real power consumption of these chips.....


?????????????


----------



## moonmanas

Hi Reflex please can you update my chip just got the FX8120 from FX4100









moonmanas, FX8120, UD5


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> ?????????????


not really worried.
the whole block/neighborhood only dims the lights a bit when i fully load my BULLDOZER!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I fold with my 8150.
> In Windows I could fold stable at 4.8 GHz
> In Ubuntu 10.10 with older kernel I can fold stable at 4.6 GHz
> In Ubuntu Server 12.04 with 3.2 kernel, I can't get past 4.5 GHz but get better PPD then the other two.


Hmmmm, I'll have to look into those options. I just did a quick overclock to 4.2GHz and 4.0GHz and none were stable. I don't really have time to tweak it because of CC starting tomorrow. But I did manage to get it stable @ 3.8GHz.


----------



## wuttz

everyone turns off turbo and power management when overclocking, right?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I fold with my 8150.
> In Windows I could fold stable at 4.8 GHz
> In Ubuntu 10.10 with older kernel I can fold stable at 4.6 GHz
> In Ubuntu Server 12.04 with 3.2 kernel, I can't get past 4.5 GHz but get better PPD then the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, I'll have to look into those options. I just did a quick overclock to 4.2GHz and 4.0GHz and none were stable. I don't really have time to tweak it because of CC starting tomorrow. But I did manage to get it stable @ 3.8GHz.
Click to expand...

Good luck finding a stable OC, maybe start by posting the settings you have now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuttz*
> 
> everyone turns off turbo and power management when overclocking, right?


Yep


----------



## Kolovrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> Anyone who can tell me whats your FULL LOAD power consumption with your FX-8120/FX-8150 (OC'ed or not)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need this because i want to know whats the real power consumption of these chips.....


*Overclocked up to 4.8Ghz this chip uses 200-220watts at full load*


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Good luck finding a stable OC, maybe start by posting the settings you have now.
> Yep


The only thing I've done was disable Turbo Mode and raised the multiplier when trying to get 4.2GHz and 4.0GHz. I'll have to get back with you on the settings as the rig is folding 24/7 under my desk at work.


----------



## DJKeymix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> you have been stress testing since january the 1st? and that tests from a future time period too?.....


lool nah new computer I changed the date while testing ! still funny that you saw that hehe


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> ASUS M5A97
> CORSAIR VENGENCE 8GBDDR3-1600
> CORSAIR VENGENCE 8GBDDR3-1600


I have the same motherboard and Corsair Vengeance RAM as yourself, and a friend of mine also tried the same stuff. He had to take it back due to it not running at 1600MHz overclocked or not.
There was a problem recently with the supply of Vengeance RAM: 1333MHz items were being branded and sold as 1600MHz due to a fault in production/packaging.
_(according to the supplier we use, mine was purchased 8 weeks later and seems to be fine at 1600MHz or higher)_


----------



## jayflores

what PPD do you guys get with linux @ 4.8ghz? saying the client is at -bigadv

...also, do you guys mind posting any stable 4.8ghz startup profile? i currently run 4.6ghz and wanting more.. but too little time to tweak.







)


----------



## DJKeymix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I have the same motherboard and Corsair Vengeance RAM as yourself, and a friend of mine also tried the same stuff. He had to take it back due to it not running at 1600MHz overclocked or not.
> There was a problem recently with the supply of Vengeance RAM: 1333MHz items were being branded and sold as 1600MHz due to a fault in production/packaging.
> _(according to the supplier we use, mine was purchased 8 weeks later and seems to be fine at 1600MHz or higher)_


mine worked at first at 1600mhz but it seemed to block me from overclocking my rig ..


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> mine worked at first at 1600mhz but it seemed to block me from overclocking my rig ..


can you check page 2-10 of the manual the 2nd note with the finger, says "When overclocking some AMD CPU models may not support DDR 1600 or higher frequency DIMMs" also i believe that specific model of ram you are using does not show up on the QVL


----------



## tambok2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolovrat*
> 
> *Overclocked up to 4.8Ghz this chip uses 200-220watts at full load*


sounds not really bad


----------



## jck

Machine complete...AMD FX-8120 on a Biostar TA990FXE w/ an Antec Kuhler 620 and Arctic Silver Ceramique replacing the stock TIM...Windows XP x64 Professional loaded and fully updated...video and sound drivers loaded and updated.

At stock after about 3 hours of running updates then sitting for about 30 mins, the CPU was sitting at an idle temp of 23C/74F with an ambient room temp of about 20C/69F. I have added a 2nd fan (CoolerMaster) that has the same look/blades/size to have a push/pull config.

Didn't have any tools to do stress testing/full load temps yet. Did load the default Biostar Overclocking tool tho. That will happen later tho. Wanna get things setup and the hardware broken in first.

More later.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> what PPD do you guys get with linux @ 4.8ghz? saying the client is at -bigadv
> 
> ...also, do you guys mind posting any stable 4.8ghz startup profile? i currently run 4.6ghz and wanting more.. but too little time to tweak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm getting 30k PPD in Ubuntu 12.04 Server with the 3.2 Kernel at only 4.5 GHz.


----------



## kzelwood

This is a great CPU. What an upgrade from my P4! Thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## tambok2012

i found this finally

http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45267.png

http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45268.png

http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45269.png

http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45270.png

though it was not OC'ed im happy with the power consumption on the FX-8150

i expect that if this was oce'd it will be 500+ power consumption

so will a NZXT Hale90 550w gold+ support this

8150 oce'd
2x5850....


----------



## rdr09

a repost from the 2GHz club in case you guys and gals missed it . . .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003

by el gappo.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> i found this finally
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45267.png
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45268.png
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45269.png
> http://images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph5714/45270.png
> though it was not OC'ed im happy with the power consumption on the FX-8150
> i expect that if this was oce'd it will be 500+ power consumption
> so will a *NZXT Hale90 550w gold+ support this*
> 8150 oce'd
> 2x5850....


Running it pretty close. With effeciency and age you may only support 400ish watts.
Best to go for 750-800.
cati
I know it's a bit different, but with a Corsair 850 Watt, I was running two 4870 X 2's (4 GPU's) with my 8150 O.C'd and I crashed my system. I tested my sytem with only 1 4870 X2 and it was in the 600 watt range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzelwood*
> 
> This is a great CPU. What an upgrade from my P4! Thanks to everyone for their advice.


From a P4?..............Yeah, I'd bet that's an upgrade. Like going from a Tricycle to 999 Ducati


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> a repost from the 2GHz club in case you guys and gals missed it . . .
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003
> 
> by el gappo.


El Neato
















Was aiming for the 2GHz club, but it looks like summer arrived today. Room temps @25C.







Guess I'll have to wait until fall now.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> a repost from the 2GHz club in case you guys and gals missed it . . .
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2160003
> by el gappo.


Very impressive speed








But more volts than i'd be willing to pump into an FX lol


----------



## hans030390

How much of a limiting factor would my Asus M5A97 be in overclocking? I can barely get my FX6100 to 4.4GHz. I think I have to bump the voltage to around 1.5V. Anything beyond that is unstable at any voltage. I've tried about everything I can think of.

It's not that I'm unhappy with it! I got the FX6100 and motherboard for $180 total, so I knew what I was getting into.


----------



## cytrik

M5A97 is not a bad board, having said that, it only has 4+2 phase, so that limits us severely, but all in all, i do what i call "mild" overclocking anyways, so i´m happy with my results, it´s a mid level board in my eyes, not a 100% enthusiast and not a "budget" board, i've seen threads of people getting my 8120 to 4.6 on this board with water cooling, so if i can just get around 4.2 on high quality air, then i´ll be happy


----------



## 12Cores

Back down to 4.5ghz 1.42v 24/7 overclock, in order to keep temps under control and I am losing zero gaming performance at this speed. I also picked up some G. Skill 1866 ram that I overclocked to 2211 and I am seeing massive improvements in gaming performance. Something to think about with ram being so cheap.

Cheers!


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

LUZR4LIFE 8120/Sabertooth

I just got this installed and no time to play with it yet. I won this on Retail Access Bid4It, so it is a OEM, no cool can


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hans030390*
> 
> How much of a limiting factor would my Asus M5A97 be in overclocking? I can barely get my FX6100 to 4.4GHz. I think I have to bump the voltage to around 1.5V. Anything beyond that is unstable at any voltage. I've tried about everything I can think of.
> It's not that I'm unhappy with it! I got the FX6100 and motherboard for $180 total, so I knew what I was getting into.


As Cytrik said, its not a bad board at all, just limited.
At the time, it was the cheapest Asus 9x0 series board available in the UK (less than £1 difference between this, MSI & Gigabyte) and does its job accordingly.
Don't even consider a Crossfire setup on the M5A97 though, the second PCI-E slot is only x4 and, apparently, doesn't even link directly to the primary slot so you see a lot of micro-stutter. I tried crossfire 5770's which were great on my very old MSI K9A2 CF-F board (x8 and x8) but on this newer board the stutter is very noticeable (x16 and x4).

My 6100 was only stable at 4.2GHz. After reading this handy guide it now tops out at 4.38GHz on a mid range air cooling setup with 1.275v. With a little more time and effort, i suspect it can reach 4.5GHz on 1.3v, maybe 1.325v.
I have the Turbo mode disabled, but still have the other power saving features enabled.


----------



## superericla

Hey guys, we could use some more people folding for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## cytrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Hey guys, we could use some more people folding for the Chimp Challenge.


thanks to this post i visited the IRC for chimp challenge, and March helped me get signed up, i am now folding for OCN instead of just my username xD


----------



## shampoo911

with my current 4.74ghz, can i add a second 6970 without oc? or will my system explode...?


----------



## phillyd

youll be fine, assuming that psu is quality. the max power is plenty. check out what i have on a 750w


----------



## 12Cores

at 4.7 1.50v with my 2 OCed 6870's and 16g ram I am under 600w from the wall , you should be fine.


----------



## dcrawford

Just ordered my BULLDOZER:

AMD FX 8120
Asus 990 FX SABERTOOTH
Corsair Vengeance 8GB PC15000 DDR3 1866MHz CL9 2x4
CRUCIAL M4 128GB 2.5 SATA 6GB/S SOLID-STATE DRIVE
Thermaltake Frio Dual 120mm Universal CPU Cooler
Cooler Master Storm Scout ATX Mid-T Blk

I have two questions...
#1 - Will I be happy with this setup??? I was willing to take the plunge but I am having second thoughts.
#2 - I have a MSI GTX 460 1GB Card right now and the 900 series chipset allows for NVIDIA SLI, Should I buy anouther 460 or upgrade to a newer card? I have a HP with an i-5 650 and the 460 and am unhappy with the performance.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcrawford*
> 
> Just ordered my BULLDOZER:
> AMD FX 8120
> Asus 990 FX SABERTOOTH
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB PC15000 DDR3 1866MHz CL9 2x4
> CRUCIAL M4 128GB 2.5 SATA 6GB/S SOLID-STATE DRIVE
> Thermaltake Frio Dual 120mm Universal CPU Cooler
> Cooler Master Storm Scout ATX Mid-T Blk
> I have two questions...
> #1 - Will I be happy with this setup??? I was willing to take the plunge but I am having second thoughts.
> #2 - I have a MSI GTX 460 1GB Card right now and the 900 series chipset allows for NVIDIA SLI, Should I buy anouther 460 or upgrade to a newer card? I have a HP with an i-5 650 and the 460 and am unhappy with the performance.


What's your budget? You can get another 460 and configure them in sli. You'd get the performance of a stock 580. But I'd say upgrade and pick up a GTX670. Those cards seem to be the best price to performance card.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's your budget? You can get another 460 and configure them in sli. You'd get the performance of a stock 580. But I'd say upgrade and pick up a GTX670. Those cards seem to be the best price to performance card.


I would go with your second suggestion of picking up a GTX670 or alternately a AMD 7950, rather than putting more money into another GPU that is two cycles old.


----------



## itomic

You will not get much more performance increase gamingwise with new CPU, becouse i5 650 is good enoughfor GTX 460. Sell it and buy GTX 670 or HD 7950 for performance increase. With Frio dual fan, go for clock to about 4.5Ghz, becouse FX chips need high clock to perform in games espacially.


----------



## dcrawford

Thanks to everyone for their quick replies.

So this may sound like a dumb question but would the ATI card work better with the Bulldozer chip? I think I read somewhere that in order for that to happen AMD would have to redo their drivers for the RADEON.
Sucks I bought this 460 about 3 weeks ago and then got the bug to build a new system. hah.
I guess I will just leave it in this pc and give it to my 5 year old. Or sell it here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> You will not get much more performance increase gamingwise with new CPU, becouse i5 650 is good enoughfor GTX 460. Sell it and buy GTX 670 or HD 7950 for performance increase. With Frio dual fan, go for clock to about 4.5Ghz, becouse FX chips need high clock to perform in games espacially.


Thanks for the info. good to know what I should shoot for with my setup. I guess that air cooler should be enough? The reviews on that cooler looked decent and the CFM was crazy. It is definitally going to sound like a JET! but hey if you want a nice gaming rig you may as well hear it run.







My wife will love that!


----------



## dcrawford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's your budget? You can get another 460 and configure them in sli. You'd get the performance of a stock 580. But I'd say upgrade and pick up a GTX670. Those cards seem to be the best price to performance card.


I don't have a budget per say. I'd like something that will play all games and most on MAX.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcrawford*
> 
> I don't have a budget per say. I'd like something that will play all games and most on MAX.


Sell your 460 and get a 670 or a 7950..







That would be your best option.

A GTX 460 on newegg is around 150.00. Sell your 460 for around that price, (since it's only 3 weeks old.) Then spend the a little extra money and get a 670/7950. Either cards will yeild in great performance.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Sell your 460 and get a 670 or a 7950..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be your best option.
> A GTX 460 on newegg is around 150.00. Sell your 460 for around that price, (since it's only 3 weeks old.) Then spend the a little extra money and get a 670/7950. Either cards will yeild in great performance.


Not really. Anything used is minus 30%. 1GB models are no more than $100 used and 768MB models are around $70-80 used.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That would of been me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can dig up the post.
> *EDIT: Here it is:*


Thanks for the info, I totally forgot I posted in this thread. Have you tried JPCSP? How does the games run? Thanks.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuganater*
> 
> Not really. Anything used is minus 30%. 1GB models are no more than $100 used and 768MB models are around $70-80 used.


Ahhh, I just saw some used ones for sale, your right! Wow, I guess I wont be getting much for my 460's.







Then I guess his best option is to get another 460, configure them in sli and do a slight OC to get the best performance.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Ahhh, I just saw some used ones for sale, your right! Wow, I guess I wont be getting much for my 460's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess his best option is to get another 460, configure them in sli and do a slight OC to get the best performance.


That's why I sold my 480s. The 670 completely made my cards a lot less valuable. I took that cash and bought a Sapphire 7970 OC.


----------



## dcrawford

Good thing I got a deal on the 460. Well with rebate and of course I am waiting on that. I think I will wait for a deal on a 670 or 7970 or something close to those. but the difference in ati and nvidia is insignificant?


----------



## shampoo911

hey guys... i achieved a 4.79ghz with a 1.4375v (voltage set on bios) with a really little vdrop... here's my card...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2376903

any observations...

edit: 55ºC on max load...

kinda think i hit the jackpot with this one...


----------



## JRWAssassin

pretty stoked with that... though core 3 threw errors after about 40 minutes on prime95 (large size test). for some reason its always core 3 that flakes on me first.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRWAssassin*
> 
> 
> pretty stoked with that... though core 3 threw errors after about 40 minutes on prime95 (large size test). for some reason its always core 3 that flakes on me first.


Wish i could get 5GHz out of my FX 6100


----------



## Thegodlynub

Hello everyone, I thought I'd ask my question here instead of making a new topic, I'm having a bit of trouble with my FX 8120, it sets my default CPU NB voltage to 1.55V, well I've been told 1.2v is default, If I drop mine below 1.35v pc wont boot up, if I drop it below 1.4v pc is unstable and crashes. is this cpu faulty? I find 1.55v for CPU NB very high... here's a pic

1.jpg 3098k .jpg file


My motherboard is Asus M4A89GTD PRO

Hope someone can help.

Thanks


----------



## MrPerforations

have you updated your bios?

enable that cpu load line to auto or 75%


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm getting 30k PPD in Ubuntu 12.04 Server with the 3.2 Kernel at only 4.5 GHz.


what project is this?

thanks, and have you tried to go above 4.5ghz?


----------



## Thegodlynub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> have you updated your bios?
> enable that cpu load line to auto or 75%


It's the latest Bios, I've also just enabled it, Should I enable CPU / NB load line calibraction? I've also got cpu spread spectrum dissabled and pcie spead spectrum enabled, should these be enabled/dissabled?

Thanks


----------



## dstoler

I'm ready to spice it up a bit and going to lap my 8120 today. I need to take my pc apart anyways to clean it out and my h100 is already lapped to 1000 grit sand paper so maybe that's the reason I have troubles going over 4.4ghz? (The water block is lapped and cpu is not) I lapped the h100 when I had my phenom II in and really loved doing it and it for sure knocked off some degrees mostly on the top end under load. Only 1 degree different at idle on average but that's not what matters. I will take pics and post for you guys later. Wish me luck!


----------



## ikem

my 8150 and 990fxa-UD5 sitting at 4.7 pushing my 6870 for TC. (same 8150 pizzaman used in the Benchoff)


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> my 8150 and 990fxa-UD5 sitting at 4.7 pushing my 6870 for TC. (same 8150 pizzaman used in the Benchoff)


nice looking rig man very clean


----------



## MrPerforations

just cpu load line will be fine for cpu oc,the others can wait,and most reports say that ocing your nb will have no effect,i dont know if thats true,but ho hum.


----------



## Schmuckley

OCing the cpu/nb on FX chip doesn't go as high as previous cpus..But it can be OC'd some..I think a little less than half the amount the others OC.HT link is higher..


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dstoler*
> 
> I'm ready to spice it up a bit and going to lap my 8120 today. I need to take my pc apart anyways to clean it out and my h100 is already lapped to 1000 grit sand paper so maybe that's the reason I have troubles going over 4.4ghz? (The water block is lapped and cpu is not) I lapped the h100 when I had my phenom II in and really loved doing it and it for sure knocked off some degrees mostly on the top end under load. Only 1 degree different at idle on average but that's not what matters. I will take pics and post for you guys later. Wish me luck!


Sweet! Please post pics when your finished. I'm thinking of doing the same with my 8120 and my Rasa block! But I've never lapped anything before.


----------



## PiOfPie

I actually got a FX-8120 from AMD for free for being a member of their retail training program, but I don't have the dough I need to put together the rest of the components I'd need for a new rig. Sigh.


----------



## patricksiglin

Which bios and what settings did you tweak on your ud5? Mine is f7c. I should be able to get more then 4.2 out of mine but I think mine is due to the bios. F7 is crap.


----------



## Fuganater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiOfPie*
> 
> I actually got a FX-8120 from AMD for free for being a member of their retail training program, but I don't have the dough I need to put together the rest of the components I'd need for a new rig. Sigh.


Sell it to me for a good deal?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiOfPie*
> 
> I actually got a FX-8120 from AMD for free for being a member of their retail training program, but I don't have the dough I need to put together the rest of the components I'd need for a new rig. Sigh.


You only need about $100. You can get a decent board for about $60 - $80US and 4GB-8GB DDR3 for $20 - $40US.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello all,
i ws just looking in aida 64 at my cpu and the L3 cache is listed as north bridge speed,so wouldn't overclocking of the north bridge cause L3 corruption?
says its ecc ram so would it compansate until it was totally ruined?


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2185898










goodevening!


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2185898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodevening!


is that primed stable please?


----------



## Thegodlynub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> just cpu load line will be fine for cpu oc,the others can wait,and most reports say that ocing your nb will have no effect,i dont know if thats true,but ho hum.


I'm not trying to overclock my NB, default settings on my mobo sets cpu 1.2v, ram 1.5v NB 1.2v, cpu nb at 1.55v! thats way to high, if I lower it under 1.4V it will crash, I've asked a few people and they have that set as 1.2v, well mine wont even boot under 1.4v


----------



## Thegodlynub

PC is dead, wont boot at all, I guess the cpu nb voltage was to high, I dont know whats dead now the mobo or the cpu, and now my bios is stuck at am3+ how the hell can I flash it back to am3 when it wont even boot.


----------



## truckerguy

Vcore is to low and CPU/NB is too high swap them both voltage gose to your cpu


----------



## valvegamer

I got a fx 6100 @4.5ghz Max voltage 1.43 I know pic or it didint happen too lazy right now to do a cpu validation.

Love this proccors


----------



## Thegodlynub

I tryed everything to get it low, and 1.4v was the lowest, when i click default in bios it sets it at 1.55v, anyway pc is cooked now, wont boot, so whats dead the cpu or mobo? I have no idea...


----------



## PiOfPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> You only need about $100. You can get a decent board for about $60 - $80US and 4GB-8GB DDR3 for $20 - $40US.


+100 for a new OEM Windows; this would be primarily for gaming. I've heard that it's possible to game via Linux distros with Wine, but I have absolutely no experience with *nix. If the rumors are true and Valve officially brings Steam to Linux, this would be less of an issue.
The Nine Hundred is an old case and I'd need to cut a hole in it if I wanted to install a H80. +60-70 for a HAF 912.
PSU is ~3.5 years old. +75
Hard drive is starting to throw occasional UltraDMA errors, so it's probably on its way out. +75.
Pretty much the only things I can salvage are the SATA cables, SSD, and GPU.


----------



## truckerguy

you will nedd another know good mobo ram and cpu to know for sure


----------



## wuttz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiOfPie*
> 
> +100 for a new OEM Windows; .


no need to spend money on windoze.
just d/load win8, works fine just like win7.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/download


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> Hello everyone, I thought I'd ask my question here instead of making a new topic, I'm having a bit of trouble with my FX 8120, it sets my default CPU NB voltage to 1.55V, well I've been told 1.2v is default, If I drop mine below 1.35v pc wont boot up, if I drop it below 1.4v pc is unstable and crashes. is this cpu faulty? I find 1.55v for CPU NB very high... here's a pic
> 
> 1.jpg 3098k .jpg file
> 
> My motherboard is Asus M4A89GTD PRO
> Hope someone can help.
> Thanks


My FX4100 was the same on that board, I waited ages for a non beta bios and it didnt seem to happen so I got a 2nd hand UD5 and chip was fine, I think you should email Asus I did, and got no reply. So rest asured its the bios not your chip!









Infact mine defaulted the CPU/NB at 1.5v and I could not chamge it at all!


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> I tryed everything to get it low, and 1.4v was the lowest, when i click default in bios it sets it at 1.55v, anyway pc is cooked now, wont boot, so whats dead the cpu or mobo? I have no idea...


have u tried removing the power cord pressing the power button for a while to discharge, then cross the cmos reset, and then try to boot?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> just cpu load line will be fine for cpu oc,the others can wait,and most reports say that ocing your nb will have no effect,i dont know if thats true,but ho hum.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to overclock my NB, default settings on my mobo sets cpu 1.2v, ram 1.5v NB 1.2v, cpu nb at 1.55v! thats way to high, if I lower it under 1.4V it will crash, I've asked a few people and they have that set as 1.2v, well mine wont even boot under 1.4v
Click to expand...

bumping my nb from 2000 to 2400 allowed me to take my voltage @ 4.6GHz from 1.475 to 1.425


----------



## moonmanas

UD5 owners we have a new bios to mess with F8a going to get it now









http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3891#bios


----------



## Ghost666

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2378824


----------



## Thegodlynub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> My FX4100 was the same on that board, I waited ages for a non beta bios and it didnt seem to happen so I got a 2nd hand UD5 and chip was fine, I think you should email Asus I did, and got no reply. So rest asured its the bios not your chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infact mine defaulted the CPU/NB at 1.5v and I could not chamge it at all!


Great it wasn't just me! well my pc isn't dead after all ( noob me decided to bios update in windows ^^ ) once pc rebooted nothing but black screen ), I put my old chip in the mobo and it did some bios reset or something. I also tryed my FX 8120 in my uncle mobo and it worked fine and the cpu/nb was set at 1.2v! so it's a bug with the asus Bios. thank you so much for the info.

I'm going to order a new board tonight so I was wondering what about Asus sabertooth? I've got this fx 8120 and I might aswell get a new board for it, the amd athlon 450 can stay in this mobo now.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> Great it wasn't just me! well my pc isn't dead after all ( noob me decided to bios update in windows ^^ ) once pc rebooted nothing but black screen ), I put my old chip in the mobo and it did some bios reset or something. I also tryed my FX 8120 in my uncle mobo and it worked fine and the cpu/nb was set at 1.2v! so it's a bug with the asus Bios. thank you so much for the info.
> I'm going to order a new board tonight so I was wondering what about Asus sabertooth? I've got this fx 8120 and I might aswell get a new board for it, the amd athlon 450 can stay in this mobo now.


What are you willing to spend on the board, and do you need SLI and CFX support?


----------



## vonalka

The Sabertooth is a great board - I have tried it as well as the Crosshair and we recommend either one. Here are 3dMark11 results for two systems, one with Sabertooth and one with Crosshair:

The Bios is especially good on both boards - great for rookie overclockers.

Sabertooth:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3459104;jsessionid=1wyiijafwsr3q53v8o04wvc14

Crosshair V:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3479447;jsessionid=zh61mj9kay3d1tkshs88frnv2


----------



## Thegodlynub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> What are you willing to spend on the board, and do you need SLI and CFX support?


I'm willing to spend up to £140, Sabertooth will cost me £125, Sli nor Crossfire isn't needed.


----------



## Thegodlynub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> The Sabertooth is a great board - I have tried it as well as the Crosshair and we recommend either one. Here are 3dMark11 results for two systems, one with Sabertooth and one with Crosshair:
> The Bios is especially good on both boards - great for rookie overclockers.
> Sabertooth:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3459104;jsessionid=1wyiijafwsr3q53v8o04wvc14
> Crosshair V:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3479447;jsessionid=zh61mj9kay3d1tkshs88frnv2


Thanks for that, I think I might go for Sabertooth, I was planning on buying this a couple of months ago, so I might just get it now.

Thanks again


----------



## Thegodlynub

Another thing I'd like to add, The stock heatsink that came with the FX-8120 is terrible, It can't even keep the cpu cool, prime95 it was hitting 50C


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> Another thing I'd like to add, The stock heatsink that came with the FX-8120 is terrible, It can't even keep the cpu cool, prime95 it was hitting 50C


50 C isn't anything to worry about on Bulldozer, 55 C is where you will need to start worrying about temperature.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> Another thing I'd like to add, The stock heatsink that came with the FX-8120 is terrible, It can't even keep the cpu cool, prime95 it was hitting 50C


50C is nothing under P95. You can run an FX-8xxx CPU @ 61C 24/7 forever without thermal issues - and AMD warranty's it at that temp. If you want a better HSF there are plenty good ones to chose from.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1221186/best-cpu-heatsink-for-fx8120

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249998/best-possible-cpu-fan-for-under-60

http://www.overclock.net/t/1242753/overclocking-my-8120-need-cooling-advice

http://www.overclock.net/t/1260241/high-end-air-cooling-vs-closed-loop-water-cooling#post_17299484


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> Another thing I'd like to add, The stock heatsink that came with the FX-8120 is terrible, It can't even keep the cpu cool, prime95 it was hitting 50C


Yes I agree its a bit of junk , on the motherboard side what about a UD3? Scan have the Sabertooth on the day only sale for 117 if you are quick...
http://www.scan.co.uk/todayonly/index.aspx


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Yes I agree its a bit of junk , on the motherboard side what about a UD3? Scan have the Sabertooth on the day only sale for 117 if you are quick...
> http://www.scan.co.uk/todayonly/index.aspx


*The OEM HSFs are not "junk".* They are intended to serve mainstream consumers and they do this just fine. If you wanna play -- as in OC'ing then you should expect to move to a higher thermal capacity HSF.

It would be silly of a CPU maker to charge everyone $20 extra to compensate for 5% of the market that might OC their CPU.


----------



## phillyd

good point^
if it always stays below max then what is the issue?


----------



## Thegodlynub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> Yes I agree its a bit of junk , on the motherboard side what about a UD3? Scan have the Sabertooth on the day only sale for 117 if you are quick...
> http://www.scan.co.uk/todayonly/index.aspx


thanks, great find


----------



## Lordred

I'm in here playing with an FX-4100 now.


----------



## JRWAssassin

They are cheap but the m5a9x-evo boards are good too


----------



## jck

I am still in the process of going through all my applications (4 partitions worth) to see what runs and what doesn't (damned registry).

If I get an inkling, I'll load Prime95 and see what the temps get up to under stock with the H20 620 on it.


----------



## RipBrood

So being on a tight budget I was looking at the amd fx-4100 series for current setup. I am curious how most are working for day to day use of gaming among other things if it is a good processor or not. I have always had AMD and have loved them since owning my first one.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipBrood*
> 
> So being on a tight budget I was looking at the amd fx-4100 series for current setup. I am curious how most are working for day to day use of gaming among other things if it is a good processor or not. I have always had AMD and have loved them since owning my first one.


The FX-4100 was great. Its cheap, worked great for the games I played, and ran cool. I bought into the benchmarks at one point and used an i3 for a budget gaming rig because it always showed it pulling higher frame rates. But the fx-4100 felt smoother for some reason in games, even though they both were pulling the 60fps I need. I think it was because with other programs running in the background, one of the cores on the i3 would sometimes max, causing a stutter. It wasnt bad, but it was noticable, whereas the fx-4100 was smooth. Just my experience









EDIT: It also overclocked very well for me, but that will depend on the motherboard!


----------



## RipBrood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSunRises*
> 
> The FX-4100 was great. Its cheap, worked great for the games I played, and ran cool. I bought into the benchmarks at one point and used an i3 for a budget gaming rig because it always showed it pulling higher frame rates. But the fx-4100 felt smoother for some reason in games, even though they both were pulling the 60fps I need. I think it was because with other programs running in the background, one of the cores on the i3 would sometimes max, causing a stutter. It wasnt bad, but it was noticable, whereas the fx-4100 was smooth. Just my experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It also overclocked very well for me, but that will depend on the motherboard!


Great thanks for the input. Being as I wanted the FX-8150 but out of reach right now I do not mind settling for the FX-4100. Always can upgrade at a later time. I have a BioStar 990FX mobo, 8 Gb Corsair PC1600 Mhz Ram, CM Haf922 case. Seagate 1 Tb hard drive, Radeon Hd 7770 video card ( came from a friend, upgrade later), Corsair 850 W ps, cm hyper 212 cooler. Looking into SSD for games and os system. So as far as the FX-4100 what is a stable clock for it ?


----------



## itomic

U can easily run it with your cooler on 4.6+ Ghz 24/7.


----------



## RedSunRises

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipBrood*
> 
> Great thanks for the input. Being as I wanted the FX-8150 but out of reach right now I do not mind settling for the FX-4100. Always can upgrade at a later time. I have a BioStar 990FX mobo, 8 Gb Corsair PC1600 Mhz Ram, CM Haf922 case. Seagate 1 Tb hard drive, Radeon Hd 7770 video card ( came from a friend, upgrade later), Corsair 850 W ps, cm hyper 212 cooler. Looking into SSD for games and os system. So as far as the FX-4100 what is a stable clock for it ?


I only ran it at 4.2ghz for the heck of it, without a voltage increase... But like the poster above said, 4.6ghz is very much achievable with the right cooling


----------



## RipBrood

Great to hear. Look forward to this processor. I shall order it tomorrow then. Have to learn more about over clocking.


----------



## tambok2012

Is this really safe OC in the ASUS M588-M(CHEAP!) motherboard?? or it will explode after a month of overclocking

please watch the video please i'm not an expert on this, please comment on what your seeing...
I'm planning to have same build with that guy on the video ... with a 960T or if i have money FX-8120


----------



## axipher

Anyone with an 8120 or 8150 who folds, could you help out with getting some PPD numbers here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1260266/ppd-numbers-needed/0_50


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
i dont know much about the folding software,my ppd at present is 9467.i hope thats what you wanted,and its at 3800mhz.


----------



## bmgjet

For the CC im getting 24-26K PPD at 4.6ghz at 5ghz I was getting 28-30K but PC would just be black screen by the morning even tho its fine running prime for 24hours.

5ghz sits around 58-60C
4.6ghz sits around 52-55C
with Antec 920 water cooler while folding.

5ghz was pulling 388W from the wall.
4.6ghz is pulling 330W
Idle is 175W since iv got 2X 6850s with ULPS disabled.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> For the CC im getting 24-26K PPD at 4.6ghz at 5ghz I was getting 28-30K but PC would just be black screen by the morning even tho its fine running prime for 24hours.
> 
> 5ghz sits around 58-60C
> 4.6ghz sits around 52-55C
> with Antec 920 water cooler while folding.
> 
> 5ghz was pulling 388W from the wall.
> 4.6ghz is pulling 330W
> Idle is 175W since iv got 2X 6850s with ULPS disabled.


Which client are you using? I am using the linux vm and get 22-25k @ 4ghz


----------



## mironccr345

I need to get my 8120 stable at @4.5-4.6GHz so I can get some nice PPD. Right now im at 3.8Ghz, but i'll be tweaking once the CC is over......which is this afternoon.


----------



## PumpernikeL

hi








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2382084


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Which client are you using? I am using the linux vm and get 22-25k @ 4ghz


Windows V7


----------



## Thegodlynub

I've received my sabertooth motherboard, are 37C MB Temp at idle fine?


----------



## RipBrood

Is this on the cpu itself you see that ? Any aftermarket cooling ? How are your fans setup ? What rpm they running at ?


----------



## Warfare

That MB temp is fine.


----------



## RipBrood

I think a lot is room temperature as well. I just got mine in and running and it sits at 17C idling for the Amd Fx-4100 with Biostar board. However my comp room stays about 48F.


----------



## Thegodlynub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipBrood*
> 
> Is this on the cpu itself you see that ? Any aftermarket cooling ? How are your fans setup ? What rpm they running at ?


I dont think cooler will make any effect to the MB Temp, it says my MB temp in bios under CPU Temp.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thegodlynub*
> 
> I dont think cooler will make any effect to the MB Temp, it says my MB temp in bios under CPU Temp.


Mobo temp is measured by a thermister on the mobo below the CPU and is a reflection of the heat at the bottom of the CPU socket. Unless you have a fan blowing on the back size of the mobo the mobo temp isn't effected by a HSF design or fans directly.


----------



## DJKeymix

hey guys Ive been checking my CPU for a while now and something was bothering me is it normal when I come back from playing game lets say diablo3 that while I was playing only one core is working at 100% or near ? is it something im missing to fix that or this happens to all of yall?


----------



## itomic

Does that happens to you in other games, or just in Diablo 3? Diablo 3 has very olad game angine. Try other games anf then check CPU usage.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> hey guys Ive been checking my CPU for a while now and something was bothering me is it normal when I come back from playing game lets say diablo3 that while I was playing only one core is working at 100% or near ? is it something im missing to fix that or this happens to all of yall?


Most of the games I play, do that as well. Core 0 will be 100% while the other 7 will be 0-12%.
Hope it's not being artificially limited because it's not "GenuineIntel"
You'd think they'd want the games to play good, no matter what hardware you are using.

Although in my case, it's because the FX 8150 is way overpowered for games I play. 25% CPU usage pushes my GPU to 80-100%


----------



## itomic

If your gpu usage is up to 99% then u dont need to vory about CPU usage. But, i have not see in any of games i play that only 1 core is in usage.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Update for my OC
5GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385118


----------



## konspiracy

That stable?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Unfortunately not


----------



## MacLeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJKeymix*
> 
> hey guys Ive been checking my CPU for a while now and something was bothering me is it normal when I come back from playing game lets say diablo3 that while I was playing only one core is working at 100% or near ? is it something im missing to fix that or this happens to all of yall?


I think this depends on the game. Batman Arkham City pegs my 6th core at 100% as soon as I start it. Its weird. When I Alt/Tab out of it, its just sitting there at 100% with the other 5 cores humming around 15% or so. Everything works plenty smooth though so I dont think its a problem and have never really worried about it. Id say as long as your games are running smoothly, I wouldnt worry about it either.

Might be joining you guys tomorrow. Really been wanting to get a 8120 for something new to play with and contemplating driving down to Atlanta tomorrow and visiting their Microcenter and taking them up on one of their $150 8120's. I know I dont need it as my 1090 has been doing an admirable job but what kind of AMD fanboy would I be if I skipped the Bulldozer line completely?









Nah, I just want something new to play with. Ive taken this X6 as far as she'll go Im afraid and a 8120 running 4.6 will be a decent upgrade for me.


----------



## rubicsphere

If anyone is interested in trading for a Sandy Bridge E setup see my thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262575/my-asrock-extreme7-x79-motherboard-and-i7-3820-for-your-990fx-and-fx-8120-8150/0_100


----------



## Warfare

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385966

Did you guys see this insane crap? This is from another thread on OCN. WT2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1262605/hwbot-ksin-breaks-cpu-frequency-world-record-with-8805-64mhz/60


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
anyone from here overclocked a single module yet?
just want to know how high and stable one module would be?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> If anyone is interested in trading for a Sandy Bridge E setup see my thread here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1262575/my-asrock-extreme7-x79-motherboard-and-i7-3820-for-your-990fx-and-fx-8120-8150/0_100


How can you be bored with that setup?


----------



## MrPerforations

maybe hes playing minecraft and dont need the power any more?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> anyone from here overclocked a single module yet?
> just want to know how high and stable one module would be?


a single module is about 45watt tdp from what i remember

i think you could get that very high with proper cooling

try it out yourself and tell us how high you got yours


----------



## lloydy

ive PM'd to be added !


----------



## reflex99

I apologize for not adding people in the last ~2weeks.

School is ending soon, and i have been swamped with work and stuff.

But never fear! I will be adding everyone eventually!


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I apologize for not adding people in the last ~2weeks.
> School is ending soon, and i have been swamped with work and stuff.
> But never fear! I will be adding everyone eventually!


Hope it ends well for you


----------



## smitherz

I'm honestly not THAT happy with my FX4100.. or with my board, overclocking with my setup its just being a pain in the butt.. selling my pc and going to something different I think


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smitherz*
> 
> I'm honestly not THAT happy with my FX4100.. or with my board, overclocking with my setup its just being a pain in the butt.. selling my pc and going to something different I think


What board do you have?


----------



## Fr0sty

will have some fun tonight


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> will have some fun tonight


the real fun starts once you get it in the rig.







lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> will have some fun tonight


finally got your new pump?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jck*
> 
> the real fun starts once you get it in the rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


that's what she said


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> finally got your new pump?
> that's what she said


yep









will install tonight








and diablo 3 by tomorrow


----------



## Nocturin

*shakes fist*

darn you D3

*shakes fist again*


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> *shakes fist*
> 
> darn you D3
> 
> *shakes fist again*


lol What did D3 do to you?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> will have some fun tonight


im totally thinking of buying one of those babies... maybe a 240 or stuff...

but my TT Frio is actually doing an excelent job... idle temps 36ºC... load circa 50ºC... will a corsair h80 beat my TT frio?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> *shakes fist*
> darn you D3
> *shakes fist again*


does it mean that by saturday we will play together?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im totally thinking of buying one of those babies... maybe a 240 or stuff...
> but my TT Frio is actually doing an excelent job... idle temps 36ºC... load circa 50ºC... will a corsair h80 beat my TT frio?


i dont know what's a tt frio can you post link with specs?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im totally thinking of buying one of those babies... maybe a 240 or stuff...
> but my TT Frio is actually doing an excelent job... idle temps 36ºC... load circa 50ºC... will a corsair h80 beat my TT frio?


not by enough of a margin to warrant the purchase. I'd say you would be better pressed spending your money on an antec 920 or H100, but that wouldn't be much of an upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> does it mean that by saturday we will play together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know what's a tt frio can you post link with specs?


Does this mean your going to buy me the game?











http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_frio/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> not by enough of a margin to warrant the purchase. I'd say you would be better pressed spending your money on an antec 920 or H100, but that wouldn't be much of an upgrade.
> Does this mean your going to buy me the game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/thermaltake_frio/


i'll tell santa that you want D3 for christmas


----------



## Codaisayoda

does the list of members get updated anymore d: ha. i wanna join


----------



## Lordred

4.9ghz on my FX-4100 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2388919
might beable to do it with less voltage if I get a better cooler, but the point of this was to be a budget build.

4900mhz is mostly stable, 4800mhz seams to be the way to go for this cpu/cooler setup though, and 4400mhz is easy as pie on stock VID


----------



## shampoo911

yesterday i was tampering with some bios functions i've not been able to decipher their functions... then it suddenly came to me... with an EXTRAORDINARY result...

that little thingy CPU Load Line Calibration, actually REDUCES the vdroop BIG TIME...

vcore voltage according to bios: 1.4375v
vcore voltage according to cpu-z: 1.42v
cpu running at: 4,74ghz
multi: 20.5
fsb:210
NB freq: 2700 something

too bad i didn't have enough time to get my validcard... im at work... maybe at noon...

still, im expecting a couple of bsod's, nevertheless... if it is stable... then i bought one of the luckiest chips on earth....

oh btw, @Frosty... TT Frio = Thermaltake Frio


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> does the list of members get updated anymore d: ha. i wanna join


Reflex99 has been busy lately. He mentioned a few posts back that he will get around to updating it.

I'll send him a PM offering my assistance.


----------



## reflex99

updated.

I have a life outside of OCN (strange, i know), which was kinda getting in the way.

Changelog:
-updated members list: all valid applications should now appear on the list
-added a "last update" line to the top of the list. This should help people know if i have added them yet or not.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Codaisayoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> updated.
> I have a life outside of OCN (strange, i know), which was kinda getting in the way.
> Changelog:
> -updated members list: all valid applications should now appear on the list
> -added a "last update" line to the top of the list. This should help people know if i have added them yet or not.
> Thank you for your patience.


My bad ha. Dont we all. I just wanted to make sure entry wasnt closed or anything. All good. I have school full time and a part time job, i know what its like.


----------



## Canis-X

Hey guys! Got a question from someone on the AMD forums that I'm stumped on for two reasons....1, I don't have an FX chip and two I have never worked with a Gigabyte UEFI so I was hoping that maybe someone would be able to help this guy out...

The thread: http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=13&threadid=159848

The situation....
Quote:


> I'm having trouble trying to keep my new AMD 8150 machine within its temperature spec. (61° C). These are the results even after ditching the stock heatsink and fan for a Cooler Master Hyper 212EVO. When I run Prime95 at small FFTs with the default bios settings (x18 on the multiplier, and CPUvoltage at 1.2875v.) the temp. goes straight through 60° heading to 70° and from there to meltdown without pause in less than 20 seconds. When I run with the multiplier at x17.5, and the voltage above 1.1875v., but less than the normal setting the temperature will plateau at around 57°, and then slowly creep up to 61° in about 15 minutes. When the temperature exceeds 61° it rapidly shoots towards 70° where I end the test. With the multiplier set to x17, and the CPU voltage set at 1.1875 I've been able to run Prime95 for over 2 hours with the temperature never going over 59° , and by the looks of it, it would most likely survive a 24 hour run. I don't get any errors during the tests, just high temprature. Room temperature when I tested was about 22°C, and the CPU idle temperature was 31°. I'm running this on a Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 (most recent F10 bios) with 16GB Corsair Vengeance
> DDR3 1600 memory. My Lian Li case is being ventilated with two fans in the top , one in the front, and one in the back. I'm also using Antec Formula 6 thermal compound. Other bios settings are as follows:
> 
> NB Freq. x11 2200Mhz
> Core Boost Disabled
> CPU Host Clock 200Mhz
> HT Link Width 16bit
> HT Link freq. x11 2200Mhz
> Memory Clock x8.0 1600Mh
> CPU PLL voltage normal 2.5v
> DRAM voltage normal 1.5v
> DDR VTT voltage normal .75v
> NB voltage normal 1.1v
> HT Link voltage normal 1.2v
> NB/PCIe/PLL voltage normal 1.8
> CPU NB VID normal
> 
> ?Have I got a bum chip? I'd really like to be able to run it at it's rated settings. Would water cooling really make that big a difference?


Quote:


> Cool & Quiet is disabled as are turbo, and APM. The power option is set to balanced, I did try it on high performance but the temps went straight to the Chernobyl level. I used CPUID HWMonitor to monitor the volts and AMD Overdrive to monitor the temps as the temps reported by HWMonitor were fubar. I ran a test with the multiplier at x18 and the CPU voltage set to 1.18v room temp was 20(C) idle temp was 32. HWMonitor reported the volts at 1.20, and when I started the test the volts went to 1.22, but held steady. The temps went to 56 held there for a bit then creeped up slowly over 43min. to 60. When the temps broke 60 the volts jumped to 1.30, and the temps skyrocketed. After giving the machine 15min. to cool down the volts were still reported at 1.30 so I rebooted and the volts went back down to 1.20. I made a second run with the multiplier at x18 and the volts at 1.16. HWMonitor reported the volts at 1.18. When I started the test the volts held steady, and the temps went to 56 for a bit longer than the first run but slipped up slowly over 1hr 47min., and when the temps broke 60... Chernobyl!
> 
> BTW, I applied the TIM with the pea sized dot method.


Thanks in advance for any input and/or ideas.


----------



## Lordred

ask him if he removed the "remove before install" label on the bottem of the Hyper 212.


----------



## svthomas

PM SENT


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390158


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> ask him if he removed the "remove before install" label on the bottem of the Hyper 212.


lol, this is what I was going to ask. Not to mention, did he clean the thick layer of glue off that the sticker leaves behind.

HT Link speed should be 2600Mhz for the 8150 (not 2200Mhz)

Tell him to check the CPU temp under the bios System Health tab. It should be around 24-26C
If it's higher, then he should clean all mating surfaces with rubbing alcohol and re-paste.

I see that he likes the Pea sized TIM approach. I prefer the thin layer using a credit card approach, as some TIM's don't squish as well.

Network BIOS update should not be used with Gigabyte boards. Have him download the newest F11 BIOS and install that one through @BIOS then do Load Setup Defaults.


----------



## Wild Wally

I have a similar system using an old Lian-Li case which I've modded to allow for water cooling. I have about 12 hard drives, 2 DVD burners, a zip drive and a SSD. My system has always been able to run fairly cool at stock speeds and run well with an overclock of about 4.6 GHz. However, prime5 has never run successfully on my system even at stock speeds. Everything else runs well.


----------



## Warfare

I'm thinking about selling my FX 8120. I don't have many opportunities to use it because it's not my main rig. Anybody looking to pick one up? PM with any questions.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> How can you be bored with that setup?


Ever since Intel started making the SB chips with limited Multiplier only based overclocking it has become a very boring platform to tweak. Plus I haven't had an AMD setup in a few years. To be honest with the 8120 at only 4.3Ghz I can't tell the difference at all in BF3 or Skyrim which are the only two games I'm playing at the moment. I'm not disappointed at all in my decision to go to a cheaper setup that I can't tell is a "lower" performer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> maybe hes playing minecraft and dont need the power any more?


No sir. I've actually never played Minecraft. The 8120 is quite powerful when the threads are actually utilized. I have no problem running my GTX 670, which is a very powerful GPU, at 99% usage constantly in BF3. In the future all PC games will be optimized to utilize threads like BF3 and the FX series will show it's muscle.

This is what I have managed to achieve on my stock cooler:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390989

It is actually undervolted from where it was stock by about .06V

I will get back with a better overclock after I swap the mounting hardware on my waterblock.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Does someone have problem with Ram when change cpu from x6 to fx-8150?

I just change cpu 1 hour ago and when boot it see 6gb of ram instead 12gb


----------



## Rawlie

FX8120 Stock cooler temps max out at 56.6 after 2 hrs stress
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2391415


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Ever since Intel started making the SB chips with limited Multiplier only based overclocking it has become a very boring platform to tweak. Plus I haven't had an AMD setup in a few years. To be honest with the 8120 at only 4.3Ghz I can't tell the difference at all in BF3 or Skyrim which are the only two games I'm playing at the moment. I'm not disappointed at all in my decision to go to a cheaper setup that I can't tell is a "lower" performer.


I almost knew that would be the answer.







You really can't tell the difference and oc'ing an AMD is lots of fun. Have had this 8120 since Nov 8th and I am still not done tweaking.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Does someone have problem with Ram when change cpu from x6 to fx-8150?
> I just change cpu 1 hour ago and when boot it see 6gb of ram instead 12gb


That is strange. Try loading setup defaults and restart.

What BIOS are you running?

The only RAM trouble I've had is running 4 X 1866Mhz++ Modules. Takes a bit more tweeking than just running 2. (which it's designed for)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> This is what I have managed to achieve on my stock cooler:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390989
> It is actually undervolted from where it was stock by about .06V
> I will get back with a better overclock after I swap the mounting hardware on my waterblock.


;

Nice OC so far. Wow your stock voltage was 1.372? That doesnt' sound right. That must be with Turbo enabled. What's your stock with Turbo Disabled. If it's around 1.32v, you'll have a lot
of potential in that chip.


----------



## w-moffatt

hey guys and girls new to this thread ! i own an fx-8150 running stock clocks and loving it. Managed to score it free from work so even more of a win! photos of my toy below!

tucked away under my evo 212 cooler she sits


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> Does someone have problem with Ram when change cpu from x6 to fx-8150?
> I just change cpu 1 hour ago and when boot it see 6gb of ram instead 12gb
> 
> 
> 
> That is strange. Try loading setup defaults and restart.
> 
> What BIOS are you running?
> 
> The only RAM trouble I've had is running 4 X 1866Mhz++ Modules. Takes a bit more tweeking than just running 2. (which it's designed for)
Click to expand...

I try load default, update new bios right now use1402 of asus crosshaor v

try to change slot ram and change ram, last thing I think I'll try to change cpu back to x6 1100t


----------



## Vic Velcro

Did you verify that your current RAM is on the QVL for your motherboard? Did you check the specific settings for your RAM timings and voltages?

Changing the CPU from 6 core to 8 core may have caused your motherboard BIOS to choose different values for anything set for AUTO, thus a butterfly or ripple effect in other components.

Also, your board may not fully support the 8 core CPU. Many AM3 boards have a BIOS update to enable the use of 8 core CPU, but the updates don't always work fully and properly. An AM3+ board is pretty much required for compatibility and stability.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*
> 
> I try load default, update new bios right now use1402 of asus crosshaor v
> try to change slot ram and change ram, last thing I think I'll try to change cpu back to x6 1100t


Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model 996997
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226200

Are you running these? if so i see the thread in CHVF forum too, go here and work with timings the 2133 freq could be a issue.
Can you run them at say 1600 and see if they post with all DIMMS?

For help with High Frequency Memory on the Crosshair V Formula
http://www.asusrog.com/forums/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
Thanks to Kasaris

As well have you installed an new BIOS chip from ASUS prior to installing 8150? My FX would not boot without the 1102 or higher, as I see you have 1402, but the faulty BIOS chip could cause RAM instability, I have no proof, but its possible

CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem. It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)

Edit: I see after rechecking your SIG you are running two types of ram using 4gb modules in all slots at 2133, I bet this is the issue, I assume you have already diagnosed that if you run the gskill alone in the red slots, or the mushkin alone in the red slots then everything works, but when you use all 4 sticks the issue occurs?

the change the 8150/and using two different types of ram=instability, unfortunately i don't have a good answer of how to fix except to either run the mushkin or gskill in red slots by themselves, or look at increasing voltages/loosening timings in oc guide to help with higher speeds...

also if you are just gaming 8Gbs is fine, are you doing rendering or editing that requires 12Gbs?

Gonna post this over in CHVF forum probably better suited over there


----------



## Seronx

None of you Bulldozer guys are missing out on PCI-e 3.0 speed.


----------



## Codaisayoda

i wanna do a nice little overclock now that i finally got rid of that ****ty stock cooler. Can you guys help me out?








my pc is in my sig. thanks in advance guys


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> i wanna do a nice little overclock now that i finally got rid of that ****ty stock cooler. Can you guys help me out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pc is in my sig. thanks in advance guys


give this a read

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## David1544

David1544 - FX8150 - Sabertooth 990FX
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219563 (This is the highest I've gotten it to on a stock fan, I normally keep it at 3.9 unless rendering)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## Vic Velcro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vic Velcro*
> 
> Also, your board may not fully support the 8 core CPU. Many AM3 boards have a BIOS update to enable the use of 8 core CPU, but the updates don't always work fully and properly. An AM3+ board is pretty much required for compatibility and stability.


Disregard this part of my earlier post. I see you have an AM3+ board and you have the current BIOS (I know because I have the same exact board).


----------



## Codaisayoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> give this a read
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


thanks that helped alot







this is what i got so far.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2393324
I ran prime95 for 5hours with no errors and temp was peak at 54C so pretty good i thought


----------



## truckerguy

looks good


----------



## fishhawk

Just a quick question, Been playing with my new FX 8150 for about 2 months now, my sig rig.
Was wondering if anyone has notice when running Prime 95 any sudden heat spikes.
Like if your running at lets say 52c max in one set of tests and suddenly it will spike to like 55c and than just go right back down to running a stedy 52c.
I have notice in a 24hr run this has happened 3-4 times. It only spikes for a couple seconds each time.
I started to monitor this because as i was OCing, i started to notice all was running well at a very nice temp a couple times,
Than would come back couple hrs later and see temps on high side went up 3-4c.
So i started running more tests and thats when i seen the spikes because i monitored it every 15 minutes and
Seen the couple second heat spikes.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Just a quick question, Been playing with my new FX 8150 for about 2 months now, my sig rig.
> Was wondering if anyone has notice when running Prime 95 any sudden heat spikes.
> Like if your running at lets say 52c max in one set of tests and suddenly it will spike to like 55c and than just go right back down to running a stedy 52c.
> I have notice in a 24hr run this has happened 3-4 times. It only spikes for a couple seconds each time.
> I started to monitor this because as i was OCing, i started to notice all was running well at a very nice temp a couple times,
> Than would come back couple hrs later and see temps on high side went up 3-4c.
> So i started running more tests and thats when i seen the spikes because i monitored it every 15 minutes and
> Seen the couple second heat spikes.


Try using OCCT to stress-test. It has some really nice voltage monitoring graphs that it auto-generates. You could have some voltage spikes casing that heat.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *David1544*
> 
> David1544 - FX8150 - Sabertooth 990FX
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219563 (This is the highest I've gotten it to on a stock fan, I normally keep it at 3.9 unless rendering)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


you should add another stick of ram... that "triple channel" stuff is killing your memory controller.. you are NOT getting full advantage of it


----------



## fishhawk

Thanx for the idea and yes i was going to use OCCT and wach the graphs.
I use, prime 95,OCCT,IBT,Linx everything from Future mark, Heaven and others to stess test all my builds.
So far with all other graphs (since i noticed this) my vcore stays a steady 1.48 under full stress load
never any higher i have vcore set to 1.46 and digi in bios at extreem high, second to last.
Also cpu/nb at 1.35 with digi on high. Its weird because the heat spikes are only for a couple seconds no more.

With all the probs i have seen with peeps running prime useing the fx chip
i thought i would ask this. All total through 24 hrs of prime it only happens 3-4 times
and never in the same spot and only a total of about 15 seconds with all spikes.
And it only happens with prime.


----------



## mironccr345

@axipher I've been looking for something like that, thanks!


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> you should add another stick of ram... that "triple channel" stuff is killing your memory controller.. you are NOT getting full advantage of it


I,m useing 4 4gig crucial dual channle mem 1866 oc to only 1890 total 16 gig.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I might be in the wrong place to ask this question....but....

I was considering selling my HD6870 and getting a 6900 series or 7850, then it occured to me ive never tried Crossfire. So then obviously i thought get another 6870 and xfire em.
However i am wondering whether my PSU will take it or not ???

The reason i ask here is because in a weeks time i have a FX-8120 & Sabertooth 990FX Mobo coming and im doubting whther my PSU can power it all ? Is the 8120 & extra HD6870 gonna be too much ?

Extreme PSU calc says Recommended is 650W

PSU i Use is Antec True Power 650w


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I might be in the wrong place to ask this question....but....
> I was considering selling my HD6870 and getting a 6900 series or 7850, then it occured to me ive never tried Crossfire. So then obviously i thought get another 6870 and xfire em.
> However i am wondering whether my PSU will take it or not ???
> The reason i ask here is because in a weeks time i have a FX-8120 & Sabertooth 990FX Mobo coming and im doubting whther my PSU can power it all ? Is the 8120 & extra HD6870 gonna be too much ?
> Extreme PSU calc says Recommended is 650W
> PSU i Use is Antec True Power 650w


If you can aford a new psu i would say get one, but i think that 650 will handle the set up with xfire.
But also if you plan or think on getting a 6900 there a great buy right now and going to a 7850 card is gd too.
my 720be triple core with a asus mobo and visiontek 4850 power hog card has only a antec 450, my 955be with asus mobo and asus 5850 top vid card has a
620watt shark psu and runs great.

But a better psu would be nice in the future.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> I,m useing 4 4gig crucial dual channle mem 1866 oc to only 1890 total 16 gig.


sorry man, in that cpu-z valid card you posted earlier, it clearly states that you have like 12gb ram, gskill brand.... 4gb each stick...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I might be in the wrong place to ask this question....but....
> I was considering selling my HD6870 and getting a 6900 series or 7850, then it occured to me ive never tried Crossfire. So then obviously i thought get another 6870 and xfire em.
> However i am wondering whether my PSU will take it or not ???
> The reason i ask here is because in a weeks time i have a FX-8120 & Sabertooth 990FX Mobo coming and im doubting whther my PSU can power it all ? Is the 8120 & extra HD6870 gonna be too much ?
> Extreme PSU calc says Recommended is 650W
> PSU i Use is Antec True Power 650w


The 6870's under load use up to 250Watts, so with 2 that's 500watts. Your 650 watt PSU will probably sustain a 580 watt load constant. 80watts is not enough for the rest of your items.
So, given you system, and if you plan to overclock the 8120, I'd recommend an 800watt PSU. (Good name brand, 80%+ effeciency)


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> sorry man, in that cpu-z valid card you posted earlier, it clearly states that you have like 12gb ram, gskill brand.... 4gb each stick...


NP man, you just have me mixed up with another poster, i do it too-lol.
I only use crucial ram in all my systems.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> The 6870's under load use up to 250Watts, so with 2 that's 500watts. Your 650 watt PSU will probably sustain a 580 watt load constant. 80watts is not enough for the rest of your items.
> So, given you system, and if you plan to overclock the 8120, I'd recommend an 800watt PSU. (Good name brand, 80%+ effeciency)


Rather than overload my psu im gonna sell the HD6870 i got and go with maybe a GTX570 or AMD Equiv, after all im gonna have 8 hungry cores to feed


----------



## itomic

U got it so wrong !! Two HD 6870 under gaming use 250W to 300W. TWO of them, not one !!


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishhawk*
> 
> Just a quick question, Been playing with my new FX 8150 for about 2 months now, my sig rig.
> 
> Seen the couple second heat spikes.


its normal, dont worry.


----------



## Kolovrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I might be in the wrong place to ask this question....but....
> I was considering selling my HD6870 and getting a 6900 series or 7850, then it occured to me ive never tried Crossfire. So then obviously i thought get another 6870 and xfire em.
> However i am wondering whether my PSU will take it or not ???
> The reason i ask here is because in a weeks time i have a FX-8120 & Sabertooth 990FX Mobo coming and im doubting whther my PSU can power it all ? Is the 8120 & extra HD6870 gonna be too much ?
> Extreme PSU calc says Recommended is 650W
> PSU i Use is Antec True Power 650w


Use this PSU Calculator to find out your limitations
I believe present PSU can handle everything very easy ....except if you overclock your FX up to 4.8Ghz under 1.51volts and over.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kolovrat*
> 
> Use this PSU Calculator to find out your limitations
> I believe present PSU can handle everything very easy ....except if you overclock your FX up to 4.8Ghz under 1.51volts and over.


Thx, i checked PSU Calcs, im gonna wait until ive got my new mobo & fx chip and see how it performs. Then i will make decision to upgrade to single more powerful card or xfire another HD6870. Btw i have no plans to OC past 4Ghz, 4Ghz is enough for me !


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> U got it so wrong !! Two HD 6870 under gaming use 250W to 300W. TWO of them, not one !!


Thanks for the correction. The specs I checked were for full system. Sorry bout the miss-information.


----------



## fishhawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> its normal, dont worry.


Ya, i wasnt to worried about it.
just wanted to see if more peeps were seeing the same.
My system runs great and 24/7 stable.
Just if others dont see that the system only spikes a couple times in 24 hrs running prime, they
might think there temps are too high.
The couple of spikes only last a couple seconds,
so that high temp spike would not be one to go by and 3-4c can make one think they are running too hot.

Infact just ran 8hrs of prime with a bump up from 236 to 237 and upped my ht to 2850 and all is stable.







With only 56c as high temp. Also upped my ht volts to 1.225, not much but made it run stable at higher over clock.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello thread,
i have managed to clock my @ 3.6ghz,it not the improvment i want to tell you about its the voltage iam using,iam down there at 1.28v and it occt stable.
on top of that i hit 52c as my max temp,a big improvement on the 60c+.

update on that,i got a 3800 @ 1.3v.
just trying 4200 @ 1.32v


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Did a few wallpapers while im waiting for my fx to arrive. Feel free to use em or suggest what you'd like to see


----------



## MrPerforations

can u do one with ruby the ati girl please?

4200 is a fail.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Did a few wallpapers while im waiting for my fx to arrive. Feel free to use em or suggest what you'd like to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome job man. Would it be too much trouble to get them at double the res in both directions? Something like 3840x2160 for my 3x1 portrait Eyefinity (3516x1920).


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Is this Ruby ? I did a few simple ones


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome job man. Would it be too much trouble to get them at double the res in both directions? Something like 3840x2160 for my 3x1 portrait Eyefinity (3516x1920).


Try this and see if it maintains quality & size>>


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome job man. Would it be too much trouble to get them at double the res in both directions? Something like 3840x2160 for my 3x1 portrait Eyefinity (3516x1920).
> 
> 
> 
> Try this and see if it maintains quality & size>>
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I'll give it a try when I get home, thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Nice! Can you do 5760x1080?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Can you do 5760x1080?


Give this a go >>



I will try a custom one for that resolution.

Edit : Custom for that res for ya >>


----------



## MrPerforations

there exellent!!! ...should strap them to a theme pack.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Give this a go >>
> 
> I will try a custom one for that resolution.
> Edit : Custom for that res for ya >>


very nice work +1


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

When im up an running on new amd build i will do some more


----------



## mironccr345

can you do custom ones?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I can do custom ones, but im gonna wait until i have new hardware & win 7 reinstalled until i do any more. I have a FX8120 arriving today and 990fx mobo on monday 11th , then i have to order ssd. So hopefully by end of next week should be all good, pm me specifics if you have idea of what you'd like ( can't make promises but i try ).


----------



## phillyd

My raystorm on my 8120

check my build log in my sig


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My raystorm on my 8120
> 
> check my build log in my sig


What are the volts on your 8120, we have the same block and board.

Thanks


----------



## phillyd

4.6 is stable at 1.425 (board, reads 1.44v in CPU-z) 4.8 at like 1.48v on the board.


----------



## cisx

cisx - fx 6100 - asus m5a78l le -


----------



## cisx

cisx - fx 6100 air- m5a78l le -


----------



## nolonger

I'm going back home in two weeks and I should start overclocking then. What should I expect from an 8120 and 990FXA-GD80?

I'm thinking on running it with only four cores enabled. I have a TRUE CPU heatsink.


----------



## RipBrood

So I have an amd Fx 4100. Trying to learn over clocking. I want to set it at 4.4ghz. Now what should the voltage be and do I need to change CPU v core? Motherboard is Bio star ta990fxe.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hi all , again. This morning a delivery man bought me all my goodies FX8120 & Sabertooth 990FX & Agility 3 120Gb SSD. Im all installed and raring to go except a few things ?

Idle temps FX8120 @Stock = 40c <<<<< IS THIS NORMAL ??? Corsair H60 2x120mm fans

Whats the best software to measure FX temps ?? Is it normal for temps to fluctuate 10-15c randomly ??

Im not fully optimised yet but i tried WPrime 32M @ 13secs ??? Hmm

I tried Passmark full bench CPU Mark 7208 points beating i5 2500K and Ivybridge 3450









Any help would be appreciated







I post pics of proof later


----------



## jck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Hi all , again. This morning a delivery man bought me all my goodies FX8120 & Sabertooth 990FX & Agility 3 120Gb SSD. Im all installed and raring to go except a few things ?
> Idle temps FX8120 @Stock = 40c <<<<< IS THIS NORMAL ??? Corsair H60 2x120mm fans
> Whats the best software to measure FX temps ?? Is it normal for temps to fluctuate 10-15c randomly ??
> Im not fully optimised yet but i tried WPrime 32M @ 13secs ??? Hmm
> I tried Passmark full bench CPU Mark 7208 points beating i5 2500K and Ivybridge 3450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post pics of proof later


About temps:

Just from my experience...no, [email protected] is not normal

I have a FX-8120 on a Biostar TA990FXE @ stock w/Antec Kuhler 620, and I idle @ ~25C with the ambient temp in the apartment @ ~ 19C. My peak temps are ~40C @ Load.

Unless there's something wrong with my bios software that was included with my mobo, I'd suggest you re-check the install.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Hmm thought so, i will redo thermal paste later, i wasn't entirely happy when i put the H60 on. Hopefully get an improvement


----------



## AMD4ME

I'd recommend that latest version of "Core Temp" to measure the CPU core temps, not the CPU temp.

Even though the H60 is a thermally poor cooler, at idle your temps should be towards the high 20's or low 30's C, unless you have a real high ambient room temp.

Yes the FX CPUs in particualr with advanced thermal/frequency control can change frequency, CPU voltage and CPU temp very rapidly based on load and CPU temp.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I tried latest coretemp, and it was showing temps from 10c idle upto 25c with rapid changes. Im not sure what the offset is for AMD as ive been with intel for the past 10 years









Anyway it seemed a bit odd to me the temps being that low on a 125w cpu , or am i missing something ?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I tried latest coretemp, and it was showing temps from 10c idle upto 25c with rapid changes. Im not sure what the offset is for AMD as ive been with intel for the past 10 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway it seemed a bit odd to me the temps being that low on a 125w cpu , or am i missing something ?


Core temp, or core temperature readings from amd cpu's are not accurate until 45c or higher. Cpu temps readings are usually higher then actual near or above 45c, so....

For load and above 45c use core temps
for idle and under 45c use cpu temps


----------



## itomic

First of all, idle temps r completely irrelevant on AMD cpu-s. That is very well known fact. U should watch load temps, that one are important. CPU temp should be under 62C but under 70C is regarded as OK. AMD chips DO NOT HAVE thermal diods in every core !! There is only one thermal diod CPU temp. Cores temps r calculated with special formula. Pay attention to CPU temp, keep it under 70C ( lower is better ) and u r golden.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Ok so i just removed H60 HS, De oxidised the copper plate ( looked very dirty, but nice n shiny now ). Clean with alcohol, reapplied TIM.

Current temps = 34c CPU 15-25c across the cores
Motherboard = 24c

I know from the great post here on OCN that idle temps don't have an impact but all the temps were pointing towards 40c, which for me seemed a little high. However ive come from a Q9450 @ 24c idle 42c load to this hungry beast so i suppose i shouldn't be surprised. My fans are not the best for my setup and i intend to get some with higher static pressure, as current ones are strugling to push air through radiator ( hence trapping a little more heat than they should ). Im going to test the cpu on full load see what occurs. I have C1E ,C16, cool n quiet, etc all enabled btw.

Anyways as i now have the goods add me to the club !! Heres a pic or two until i get validated with CPUZ


----------



## Wild Wally

Something you might want to try a little further down the road is to replace your stock fan on the H60 with something more capable. I myself have an H100 with 4 cougar 120 mm fans in a push - pull setup. Probably overkill for my FX-8150 but I'm very satisfied with it so far.

WW


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I might get a H100 if you think it will better a H60 significantly ?

Anyways i managed to get the 8120 stable ( at least i hope so







) at just over 4Ghz


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I might get a H100 if you think it will better a H60 significantly ?
> Anyways i managed to get the 8120 stable ( at least i hope so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) at just over 4Ghz


The H100 has more surface area and will cool better than the H60. The H100 fans are loud, but you can always switch them out with better ones. You can take the 8120 up to 4.2Gh just by changing the cpu ratio/multiplier to x21 and turning off TurboMode. I dont remember if I had to raise the voltage, but if I did, it was raised very little.


----------



## patricksiglin

Sabertooth owners. I got my 8150 a couple of weeks ago and can not get the cpu to go past 4ghz without the temps going through the roof. It seems anything under 1.4v seems to be fine but then it will fail tests when I try to crank past 4ghz. Anyone have some settings for me to try like nb or llc settings? screen shots would be nice.


----------



## AMD4ME

What are your actual core temps under stress testing using the latest version of "Core Temp" software?

If you can't control the temps you are most definitely going to be limited on your OC'ing. If you haven't already done so, you will need to install a highend HSF to OC your FX CPU to 4+ GHz. and maintain proper CPU core temps.


----------



## vlad1966

OK - A little background first:

I just sold my Intel setup (i5-2500k / P8Z68V-Pro) for the setup in my sig mainly because I wanted a more balanced & affordable platform. I wanted more PCIe bandwidth (running a RAID controller without having GPU PCIe Link Width drop to 8X). I consider this more of a side-grade than a down-grade compared to my previous platform, although I knew I'd be trading in some CPU performance in certain apps for better PCIe performance and storage capability.

I've been running Intel setups mostly for about a decade, so It's been a while since I tried having fun (OCing) with the AMD platform. So, today is overclocking day for me







after running stock since I bought this setup last Saturday.

So far, thanks to this thread and some others online, I've managed to get my FX-8120 to 3.6GHz @ 1.156250 CPU Volts. y-cruncher stable @ 45C Max 100% Max Load
CPU LLC: High
CPU/NB High
CPU Ratio: 18
C1E: Disabled
C6: Enabled
Cool'n'Quiet: Enabled
*
UPDATE:* "Idles" @ 24C with Firefox & uTorrent running according to Core Temp 1.0 RC3

I plan on pushing this setup as high as I can get it, AT THE LOWEST POSSIBLE VOLTAGE - I like to run cool as well as fast. Preferably under 55C for these CPUs to be safe?

Since I'm an AMD noob when it comes to OCing, any suggestions are much appreciated. Will update on my progress (or lack thereof).

Next stop, 4GHz . . .


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> What are your actual core temps under stress testing using the latest version of "Core Temp" software?
> 
> If you can't control the temps you are most definitely going to be limited on your OC'ing. If you haven't already done so, you will need to install a highend HSF to OC your FX CPU to 4+ GHz. and maintain proper CPU core temps.


That is just it I have a good noctua cooler which worked great on the fx-6100 but does not seem to be able to do the job past 1.4v on the 8150. Core temps at 1.4v will stay around 50c under load stress testing. If I raise it beyond 1.4v it will start climbing to 60c quickly. At 4ghz and 1.375v the system never gets to 40c on a load.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> That is just it I have a good noctua cooler which worked great on the fx-6100 but does not seem to be able to do the job past 1.4v on the 8150. Core temps at 1.4v will stay around 50c under load stress testing. If I raise it beyond 1.4v it will start climbing to 60c quickly. At 4ghz and 1.375v the system never gets to 40c on a load.


Well going from an FX-6100 to an FX-8150 is a big jump in thermal load. You have more cores and you are going from a 95w FX-6100 to a 125w FX-8150 CPU. When you OC a CPU, the more cores you have the greater the thermal load increase with frequency *and* with voltage. So it's quite normal for the FX-8150 to jump up in temp faster than the FX-6100 would.

http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUSideBySide.aspx?id=772&id=770

With the FX CPUs in general drawing more power when overclocked, you will need one of the top highend CPU coolers and proper case airflow to maintain acceptable temps. There are probably a half-dozen highend HSFs that can provide sufficient cooling for FX OC'ing.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2572&page=4


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> That is just it I have a good noctua cooler which worked great on the fx-6100 but does not seem to be able to do the job past 1.4v on the 8150. Core temps at 1.4v will stay around 50c under load stress testing. If I raise it beyond 1.4v it will start climbing to 60c quickly. At 4ghz and 1.375v the system never gets to 40c on a load.


On my FX 6100 and an Asus board (M5A97), the highest OC I can get within reasonable parameters is also 4.3Ghz @ 1.275v. 30* C idle temp and upto 44*C under load, using an Arctic Cocling Freezer 13 and MX-4.

4.9GHz was stable with 1.45v but idled at 49*C and load temp was through the roof.

Tempted to maybe lap the coolers surface (worked well on my previous cooler) or get an H80/H100 unit.
But for my 4th Asus motherboard in as many years, not impressed at all, not impressed with any of them.

Go with your current sig rig setups: put the 6100 on the Sabertooth and move the 8150 to the 990FX-UD5. I have found that MSI and Gigabyte always offer alot more overclocking potential than Asus.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> That is just it I have a good noctua cooler which worked great on the fx-6100 but does not seem to be able to do the job past 1.4v on the 8150. Core temps at 1.4v will stay around 50c under load stress testing. If I raise it beyond 1.4v it will start climbing to 60c quickly. At 4ghz and 1.375v the system never gets to 40c on a load.
> 
> 
> 
> Well going from an FX-6100 to an FX-8150 is a big jump in thermal load. You have more cores and you are going from a 95w FX-6100 to a 125w FX-8150 CPU. When you OC a CPU, the more cores you have the greater the thermal load increase with frequency *and* with voltage. So it's quite normal for the FX-8150 to jump up in temp faster than the FX-6100 would.
> 
> http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUSideBySide.aspx?id=772&id=770
> 
> With the FX CPUs in general drawing more power when overclocked, you will need one of the top highend CPU coolers and proper case airflow to maintain acceptable temps. There are probably a half-dozen highend HSFs that can provide sufficient cooling for FX OC'ing.
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2572&page=4
Click to expand...

I just would have thought my Noctua-d14 would do a better job. I have great air flow and one of the higher end coolers.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I just would have thought my Noctua-d14 would do a better job. I have great air flow and one of the higher end coolers.


Ambient room temps count also. An 8xxx draws a lot of power when you get above 4.0 GHz. and 1.4v. The D14 is a good cooler but you need everything perfect when you start using a lot of power and have many cores.


----------



## ryan w

Just for reference just ran 10 minutes of Prime95, "hot" night here outside case air temp is 77.2 F (28 C ambient inside case = 82.4 F)


Spoiler: CHVF_FX-8150_NH-D14







Edit: 20min of Prime lol my bad.....oh and coretemp v 1.0 RC3 shows 50c and HWmonitor64 shows 53c for CPU


----------



## RJacobs28

Just installed my 8150 under a Raystorm block with 240 rad and I cannot get this thing past 4.2 stable. I'm at 1.4v and no increase in voltage helps > any tips?


----------



## itomic

Increase voltage !!!


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Just for reference just ran 10 minutes of Prime95, "hot" night here outside case air temp is 77.2 F (28 C ambient inside case = 82.4 F)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CHVF_FX-8150_NH-D14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 20min of Prime lol my bad.....oh and coretemp v 1.0 RC3 shows 50c and HWmonitor64 shows 53c for CPU


Very good temps regarding high ambiente temperature and FX 8150 thermal characteristics.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I just would have thought my Noctua-d14 would do a better job. I have great air flow and one of the higher end coolers.


Write temps and cpu voltage along the cpu cores clock so we can see what temps r u getting. U didnt say nothing with your statment that core temps go over 60C when u raise voltage over 1.4V. It seems to me there is something wrong with your cooler, becouse Noctua NH-D14 should handle better with FX 8150 @ 1.4V or 1.45V.


----------



## Tom114

I'm thinking of getting the FX8120 or an i5 2500K, I don't play alot of games, but the system should be able to last a while. And yes, I'm going to overclock it


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Very good temps regarding high ambiente temperature and FX 8150 thermal characteristics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Write temps and cpu voltage along the cpu cores clock so we can see what temps r u getting. U didnt say nothing with your statment that core temps go over 60C when u raise voltage over 1.4V. It seems to me there is something wrong with your cooler, becouse Noctua NH-D14 should handle better with FX 8150 @ 1.4V or 1.45V.


Agreed, this is why i posted multiple temp monitoring software readings under load with prime, *patricksiglin* do the same and post some screen shots

Ran again this morning room temp 72 F shows improvement this is where i like to run...again coretemp=49C HWmonitor64=51C (always lower than asus or HWmonitor)


Spoiler: retest at lower room temps


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
if your on air its very hot using a fx 8,lower voltage helps,but as you point out i cant get 4.2 out of this,maybe the multiplier has maxed out,try adding some buss to it.i got a 4ghz at 1.325v,iam running stables on 1.28v atm.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Agreed, this is why i posted multiple temp monitoring software readings under load with prime, *patricksiglin* do the same and post some screen shots
> Ran again this morning room temp 72 F shows improvement this is where i like to run...again coretemp=49C HWmonitor64=51C (always lower than asus or HWmonitor)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: retest at lower room temps


hey man, according to your HW Monitor readings, you are having MASSIVE *v-droop*... and by that, you can damage your cpu... that voltage throttling is killing you rig... disable all energy saving functions.. like cool and quiet, c1 state, apm...

btw, here's my valid card...



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2401103


----------



## itomic

About what r u talking about ??? That is not V-droop ? QnQ lowers the voltage as it is designed to do.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I just would have thought my Noctua-d14 would do a better job. I have great air flow and one of the higher end coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> Write temps and cpu voltage along the cpu cores clock so we can see what temps r u getting. U didnt say nothing with your statment that core temps go over 60C when u raise voltage over 1.4V. It seems to me there is something wrong with your cooler, becouse Noctua NH-D14 should handle better with FX 8150 @ 1.4V or 1.45V.
Click to expand...

\

I checked the cooler it looks like it is working properly. I even cleaned the heatsink and the surface of the cpu and reapplied arctic silver to make sure. I am with you on the D14 should be handling the heat better. I think I will take the heatsink out and clean it again and try reinstalling.


----------



## ryan w

Incorrect but tx for lookin out regardless this is actually the ideal state for power consumption and processor life and low idle temps. CNQ + C6 with offset voltages set on BIOS









oh yeah and its not killing it at all actually the CHVF bios is designed/ tweaked nicely to see great performance all the way around with all power saving features enabled 24/7

Edit: that last screenshot of temps shows both idle and load, it offers the delta values for the NH-D14 and the FX-8150 if ya do the math


----------



## RipBrood

Alright so quick question when setting vcore. Which is more accurate, HWmonitor or cpuz? I look at my bios and it shows 1.43 but HWMonitor shows 2 and cpuz shows 1.43. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## ryan w

2v ??? that has got to be off.......in your case cpuz matches the bios so CPUZ it is









regardless its hard to say what is better I have found monitoring software to act differently system to system, and often id f you run two at teh same time readings can become scewed. Currently i regard cpuz more accurate for the FX-8150 and find hwmonitor to be off on many of the voltages?? I have yet to use a mutlimeter on the CHVF to compare actual voltage to software voltages. Depending on your board you can do that to.


----------



## RipBrood

Just making sure I ran it for 8 hrs on Prime95 with no issues as well. My guess was since BIOS and Cpuz read the same thing I will rely more on that the HWMonitor. Still very stable setup.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipBrood*
> 
> Just making sure I ran it for 8 hrs on Prime95 with no issues as well. My guess was since BIOS and Cpuz read the same thing I will rely more on that the HWMonitor. Still very stable setup.


8hrs stable nice







some would say that's not enough, but i am fairly happy with 8hrs on my system as well


----------



## AMD4ME

The BIOS is what should be used to set CPU voltages. Software based temp and voltage readouts can often be inaccurate.


----------



## RJacobs28

Hi all, Finally got my 8150 prime95 stable @ 4.5GHz yesterday but if I'm not mistaken, my PC seems a little more sluggish than when it wasnt OC'd. Particularly Load times, takes ages to open programs... What's the go?


----------



## Jethrodood

Got an FX-4100 to play with whilst waiting for piledriver. Clocks decent doing 4.75 (250x19) 1.51v Great gaming chip overclocked.

Stable day to day: 

5ghz still needs work


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Hi all, Finally got my 8150 prime95 stable @ 4.5GHz yesterday but if I'm not mistaken, my PC seems a little more sluggish than when it wasnt OC'd. Particularly Load times, takes ages to open programs... What's the go?


Sounds like your Ram is too far out of spec. Did you just crank your FSB to 250 and restart, without adjusting other values?

Also for others that are having trouble with temps. I run my FX 8150 under an Artic Cooling Freezer 13 (200Watt Rated) Runs 4.8Ghz @ 1.475v 60c (ambients are around 24c)

The best way I've found to verify your CPU cooler seating is in the BIOS, under PC Health. Check that CPU temp, if it's higher than 26C then there is an issue with your cooler. OC, voltages, don't impact this temp in the BIOS (I haven't done extreme voltages 1.6v+ so I can't verify that part)

If you're only adjusting the FSB for an Overclock. Make sure to manually set the PCIe lanes to 100Mhz. Overlclocking the PCIe causes instability.

For a mild overlclock up to 4.4-4.6 most FX's are fine with just changing the Multi and a CPUv increase.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

PM sent for admission.

hot noisy calculator - FX8120 - Sabertooth 990FX



Preliminary overclock on air, 20c idle and 40c load at cores

4ghz @ 1.26v

Haven't touched NB or ram yet.


----------



## RJacobs28

Haven't touched the FSB. OC is 22.5 x 200. Memory was defaulting to 1333 so I upped it to 1866 and gave it some voltage (1.65). What timings should I be using?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Haven't touched the FSB. OC is 22.5 x 200. Memory was defaulting to 1333 so I upped it to 1866 and gave it some voltage (1.65). What timings should I be using?


Your recommended timings should be listed on the DRAM modules. near where it states the recommended voltage for those settings.
If not, you should go to the manuacturers website and they will list them.

Most 1866Mhz modules will be 1.65v and 9-11-9-27

If your DRAM Modules are model # PXD38G1866ELK
then they do take 9-11-9-27

You should also take into consideration that the FX memory controller is only designed to run 2 modules at 1866+
I'd recommend starting with that to see how it runs. Use the 2 slots furthest from the CPU. (the two slots that still enable Dual Channel)


----------



## Wild Wally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Your recommended timings should be listed on the DRAM modules. near where it states the recommended voltage for those settings.
> If not, you should go to the manuacturers website and they will list them.
> Most 1866Mhz modules will be 1.65v and 9-11-9-27
> If your DRAM Modules are model # PXD38G1866ELK
> then they do take 9-11-9-27
> You should also take into consideration that the FX memory controller is only designed to run 2 modules at 1866+
> I'd recommend starting with that to see how it runs. Use the 2 slots furthest from the CPU. (the two slots that still enable Dual Channel)


To be even more precise, if the furthest slot from the cpu is called slot 1, the next furthest slot 2 and so on you should have them in slot 1 and slot 3.

WW


----------



## RJacobs28

I have them running at 9-11-9-27 @ 1.65v but there are 4x4GB DIMMs. Is that my problem - cant I run 4?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> I have them running at 9-11-9-27 @ 1.65v but there are 4x4GB DIMMs. Is that my problem - cant I run 4?


you can run 4 dimms it just takes a little more voltage to run 4 high speed dimms as apposed to two


----------



## Remove

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2403844

Out of the box. Will start playing with it later today on air for awhile. Waiting for a new pump so will put it on water when that comes in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2404731


----------



## RJacobs28

Give them 1.7v perhaps?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Give them 1.7v perhaps?


I wouldn't go that high for 24/7, especially with 4 DIMM's. Even 1.65 V on 4 DIMM's is going to really stress the IMC.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I wouldn't go that high for 24/7, especially with 4 DIMM's. Even 1.65 V on 4 DIMM's is going to really stress the IMC.


1.65 isnt that bad for 24/7 people do it all the time although I agree I wouldnt push 1.7 24/7 he could probablly get away with running 1.67v 24/7 if it helps get him to rated specs


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sounds like your Ram is too far out of spec. Did you just crank your FSB to 250 and restart, without adjusting other values?
> Also for others that are having trouble with temps. I run my FX 8150 under an Artic Cooling Freezer 13 (200Watt Rated) Runs 4.8Ghz @ 1.475v 60c (ambients are around 24c)
> The best way I've found to verify your CPU cooler seating is in the BIOS, under PC Health. Check that CPU temp, if it's higher than 26C then there is an issue with your cooler. OC, voltages, don't impact this temp in the BIOS (I haven't done extreme voltages 1.6v+ so I can't verify that part)
> If you're only adjusting the FSB for an Overclock. Make sure to manually set the PCIe lanes to 100Mhz. Overlclocking the PCIe causes instability.
> For a mild overlclock up to 4.4-4.6 most FX's are fine with just changing the Multi and a CPUv increase.


If u have those temps, then your cooler is better then Noctua NH-D14 witch is odd for sure. Your statement for temperature in BIOS while overclocking is not true . Overclocking will raise CPU temperature in BIOS too, becouse your CPU runs at higher voltage and core clocks. If ambiente temperature is 24C, then almost certainly the CPU temperature at that voltage and core clocks, can not be only 26C on air cooler. It must be for sure 30+C


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
my 1866mhz run on 1.5v and how did you get a temp like that? iam hitting 61c at 4ghz,are you reading the right temp?,it the single one not the 8 core temps.
the single temp is a thermometer in the cpu that reads the heat of the metal cpu case,while the core temps are read from the pins.

oh and one more thing,i found that my ecc was enabled after a bios update,look in bios under advanced ,north bridge


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> If u have those temps, then your cooler is better then Noctua NH-D14 witch is odd for sure. Your statement for temperature in BIOS while overclocking is not true . Overclocking will raise CPU temperature in BIOS too, becouse your CPU runs at higher voltage and core clocks. If ambiente temperature is 24C, then almost certainly the CPU temperature at that voltage and core clocks, can not be only 26C on air cooler. It must be for sure 30+C


It is a pretty big cooler with 8 heat pipes. I've never used a Noctua, so I can't say for sure if it is better.

For all the overclocking I've done, in the BIOS the CPU temp when checked is within this range. I've never had an issue. There is no load on the CPU to show the BIOS settings. I agree that the ambient temperatures will be a factor as the CPU on air can't run cooler than the air temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> my 1866mhz run on 1.5v and how did you get a temp like that? iam hitting 61c at 4ghz,are you reading the right temp?,it the single one not the 8 core temps.
> the single temp is a thermometer in the cpu that reads the heat of the metal cpu case,while the core temps are read from the pins.
> oh and one more thing,i found that my ecc was enabled after a bios update,look in bios under advanced ,north bridge


Hey Mr P. You may be able to run your 1866Mhz @ 1.5v, but you're only running 2 X 4GB modules. His problem is trying to run 4 modules on DRAM rated for 1.65v @ 1866Mhz. It is hard on the IMC and causes issues. There have been many on here that run 4 X modules. But running it at Recommended settings (with only 2 Modules) is a good starting point for instability checking.

I'm not sure why my temps are good. Had this chip since it came out. Comparing it to other 8150's it is about the same as what I've read here on OC.net. There were actually ones a lot better than mine on here. I can run 4Ghz @ 40C under load @ 1.325v.

Edit: I also run a fan blowing air @ the back of my CPU socket. There is a sensor for CPU socket temp. That may be the one you are reading. This one has been tested prior to cause throttling due to high temps on the socket.

There seems to be a lot of bad temps appearing in the last few dozen posts. Hope it's not a bad batch or something.


----------



## reflex99

So I updated the list and stuff.

All y'all that sent me valid PM's should now be on the list.


----------



## ryan w

Lots of temp info here, I have gone by socket temp for years, currently I am using core temp..... info comes from one of the threads in my sig:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/0_20

Here is a few of ALUCARDVPR proof ...communications with AMD engineering:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1095360/straight-from-amd-the-correct-temp-to-read-for-your-processor/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/931241/interesting-information-from-amd-about-1090t/0_20

this is slightly outdate as AMD has not officially been clear on what to follow with FX, but good info regardless

With this in mind I upped my OC from 4.42(1.40v) to 4.58(1.44v) w/ NH-D14 and still hold around 52 C on the cores max, tried for 4.65 but feed all the way to 1.5v and still was not stable plus temps on cores where 63C so I dropped back.


----------



## Remove

4100 with pretty much all setting at stock. Not bad. Started getting voltage picky at 4200 so just going to leave it there for now and crunch some SETI with it for awhile to break it in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2404942


----------



## Rawlie

OpenHardwareMonitor.Report.txt 34k .txt file


----------



## RipBrood

So my BioStar TA990FXE decided to crap on me and so I decided to rma for refund. All went good and now running a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 and couldnt be happier much easier to over overclock and it has been running fantastic. Longer then the BioStar at least. Here is something new from me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2405998


----------



## Shinodan

So whats the lowest voltage you guys can your your bulldozers on, im on 1.41v clocked at 4.5ghz.
I also noticed someone had their 8150 clocked at 1.2ghz... why???? would that be to run the computer quietly?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> So whats the lowest voltage you guys can your your bulldozers on, im on 1.41v clocked at 4.5ghz.
> I also noticed someone had their 8150 clocked at 1.2ghz... why???? would that be to run the computer quietly?


My FX 8150 is pretty much identical. Although I can do 4.5Ghz stable @ 1.4
At 4.6Ghz though, it jumps to 1.43ish to stay stable, temps don't start to really jump up until 4.8Ghz. (like 6C from 4.6-4.8)

Edited: Thought I should elaborate on this part - 1.43v is only my example for 4.6Ghz. 4.8Ghz takes even more voltage (1.475ish)


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> My FX 8150 is pretty much identical. Although I can do 4.5Ghz stable @ 1.4
> At 4.6Ghz though, it jumps to 1.43ish to stay stable, temps don't start to really jump up until 4.8Ghz. (like 6C from 4.6-4.8)


my 8150 (according to bios) is at 1.4375v... i've seen it hitting 1.46v on HW monitor while playing like for 8 hours BF3


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remove*
> 
> 4100 with pretty much all setting at stock. Not bad. Started getting voltage picky at 4200 so just going to leave it there for now and crunch some SETI with it for awhile to break it in.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2404942


hello,
have you turned of turbo core,c1e,c6 state,apm and cool and quite,and i would set your cpu load line manually,it saves it having to work out what full load voltage to use.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Itemps on the socket.
> There seems to be a lot of bad temps appearing in the last few dozen posts. Hope it's not a bad batch or something.


Your cooler has 4 heat pipes, not 8. Noctua NH-D14 is much better cooler then yours, and that is for sure. vent blowing to CPU socket from back side of motherboard obviously helps with CPU temp, and that one is only one wich has physical sesnor. It is 7 to 10C higher, but with that fan blowing on it, it is closer to accurate then usually.


----------



## Demonkev666

I've learned a few things about Bulldozer for now
Memory speed and low Cas is what FX chips like.
Second it's impossible to change *single cores clocks speed* with in a module. (while both cores are active)
I'm pretty sure you will kill a Bulldozer if you do mange to do it.


----------



## truckerguy

the other thing is bd likes a higher HT


----------



## phillyd

what ht and nb speeds do you guys use for stability on overclocking?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what ht and nb speeds do you guys use for stability on overclocking?


2663MHz on both. CPU/NB @1.35V. http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/970#post_17154106 Sadly the timings can't be tightened at all at 2000MHz speeds. The sub timings can be tweaked, though. Room temp is over 25C now (NOT because of BD), so I'll have to lower everything.







Need to start looking at water cooling eventually..


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what ht and nb speeds do you guys use for stability on overclocking?


i could not get mine over 200mhz


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> what ht and nb speeds do you guys use for stability on overclocking?
> 
> 
> 
> i could not get mine over 200mhz
Click to expand...

bulldozer club?


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> bulldozer club?


i have a fx 4170 on a M5A99X EVO http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2351026


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Your cooler has 4 heat pipes, not 8. Noctua NH-D14 is much better cooler then yours, and that is for sure. vent blowing to CPU socket from back side of motherboard obviously helps with CPU temp, and that one is only one wich has physical sesnor. It is 7 to 10C higher, but with that fan blowing on it, it is closer to accurate then usually.


I'd hope the Noctua is better than mine. @ twice the price it should be. (although they look awesome too) I took off the cooler and you're right, it does only have 4 heat pipes. It looks like 8 because each pipe spreads into it's own section of aluminum fins, so it looks like 4 on each side, even though it's the same pipe.

Yeah, that's why I have the fan @ the back of the CPU plate. It really helps with the temperatures. I was debating trying to rig up a heat sink to mount to the back of the plate as well to really draw the heat from the socket. But I'd probably end up shorting out the motherboard. The fan alone does a good enough job reducing socket temps.

But even without the fan, my temps are better than some of these new chips popping up on BOC.


----------



## Lordred

Just a little update. Running 4715mhz now

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2407322


----------



## demonreno

want stable 4.6 what voltage to use?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *demonreno*
> 
> want stable 4.6 what voltage to use?


iam reading mostly @ 1.456v


----------



## reisya

My FX-8120


















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2408660


----------



## RipBrood

I am on AMD FX 4100 stable at 4.6Ghz at 1.44Volts.


----------



## Adrenaline

Adrenaline - AMD FX 4100 - Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3

CPUz link - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409113


----------



## LiquidHaus

count me in


----------



## LiquidHaus

just got to this as well


----------



## tonedeaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RipBrood*
> 
> I am on AMD FX 4100 stable at 4.6Ghz at 1.44Volts.


by only bumping up the multiplier?
stock NB voltage? temps?

trying to get mine stable, prime95 errors about 30mins in


temps are on load while its doing prime95

using gksill ripjaws 1333 9-9-9-24


----------



## Shinodan

See all you dudes clocked over 4.5ghz, how do u manage it, im at 4.5 but if i try and push it any more the system becomes unstable. i have a corsair liquid cpu fan and that keeps my temps at about 16-17degrees idle and about 30-40 when gaming. But any method or combo
of voltage, north and south bridge settings wont allow me past 4.5 grr, will each chip be slightly different in what it can do?


----------



## kahboom

FD8120WMW8KGU Now available for order at http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=011003000503_BND6245P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID! They order from amd when you purchase one anyone benched or overclocked one of these yet


----------



## kahboom

Oh its the 95watt edition not the 125watt i was interested in getting one


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> FD8120WMW8KGU Now available for order at http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=011003000503_BND6245P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID! They order from amd when you purchase one anyone benched or overclocked one of these yet


I'll wait until MicroCenter lays their discounting hands on them. Probably won't reach regular retail for a while. I saw these on this site in late April.


----------



## reflex99

Callin' it right here, It won't magically overclock better than the 125W parts.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> My FX-8120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2408660


That's great. I wasn't able to hit 300FSB with mine. 290 was as close as I could get.
Would you mind doing a Cinebench 11.5 run with that to see what your score would be. Running the NB, HT, and DRAM all at 2400Mhz


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> FD8120WMW8KGU Now available for order at http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?action=thispage&thispage=011003000503_BND6245P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID! They order from amd when you purchase one anyone benched or overclocked one of these yet


Wondering if this is a typo, but did anyone notice that the L1 Cache is listed as 384KB as opposed to 128KB
that would be 48KB per core, up from 16KB.

If that's the case, I gotta get me one for testing.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> See all you dudes clocked over 4.5ghz, how do u manage it, im at 4.5 but if i try and push it any more the system becomes unstable. i have a corsair liquid cpu fan and that keeps my temps at about 16-17degrees idle and about 30-40 when gaming. But any method or combo
> of voltage, north and south bridge settings wont allow me past 4.5 grr, will each chip be slightly different in what it can do?


What kinda voltage/cooler are you using?

You may just have _one of THOSE chips_


----------



## halcyon-twin

My understanding is yes, chips have differences regarding how high they really will go. I've seen some of the 8150's I've read about reaching 4.7 with a votage increase while others have said they had to push their voltages much higher to attain the same thus increasing heat. So, yeah I do think there are small differences that affect the ability to push them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> My understanding is yes, chips have differences regarding how high they really will go. I've seen some of the 8150's I've read about reaching 4.7 with a votage increase while others have said they had to push their voltages much higher to attain the same thus increasing heat. So, yeah I do think there are small differences that affect the ability to push them.


My 8120 goes 4.6GHz at 1.42v, and 4.7GHz at 1.47v


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My 8120 goes 4.6GHz at 1.42v, and 4.7GHz at 1.47v


goes the same with my 8150. its just getting to hot above 4.8ghz whew


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My 8120 goes 4.6GHz at 1.42v, and 4.7GHz at 1.47v


Yeah, yeah philly....
buy you got that uber-sweet waterpark going on in your case.








Nice build by the way.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> goes the same with my 8150. its just getting to hot above 4.8ghz whew


As I'm building up my 8150, I'm wondering how much I want to push it before adding it to the water loop. I've got it planned for an H-100 w/ 4 Kaze 3000's in push pull attached to the rad. I know this one has a great bench on it due to reflex99 cranking this exact chip (i bought it from him) up to 6.4GHz on LN. The again, I'm not touching anything that could freeze my hand off









I've heard a lot of issues with breaking the 4.8GHz on the FX-8150.

Question....are you running the overclock with all your cores open? (i.e. All 8 cores running ~4.8?)


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> As I'm building up my 8150, I'm wondering how much I want to push it before adding it to the water loop. I've got it planned for an H-100 w/ 4 Kaze 3000's in push pull attached to the rad. I know this one has a great bench on it due to reflex99 cranking this exact chip (i bought it from him) up to 6.4GHz on LN. The again, I'm not touching anything that could freeze my hand off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of issues with breaking the 4.8GHz on the FX-8150.
> Question....are you running the overclock with all your cores open? (i.e. All 8 cores running ~4.8?)


for 24/7 4.4-4.5ghz would be good.. anything above it needs to be under water.









and yes.. i do not disable cores in my setup.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My 8120 goes 4.6GHz at 1.42v, and 4.7GHz at 1.47v
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah philly....
> buy you got that uber-sweet waterpark going on in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build by the way.
Click to expand...

haha thanks







I have this thing for cooling super hot CPU's, thats why my next build is going to have a 3770k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My 8120 goes 4.6GHz at 1.42v, and 4.7GHz at 1.47v
> 
> 
> 
> goes the same with my 8150. its just getting to hot above 4.8ghz whew
Click to expand...

yeah i have to play with the nb and ht voltages and speeds and take my RAM speed down and put it to 1.5v or higher to get 4.8 stable


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> See all you dudes clocked over 4.5ghz, how do u manage it, im at 4.5 but if i try and push it any more the system becomes unstable. i have a corsair liquid cpu fan and that keeps my temps at about 16-17degrees idle and about 30-40 when gaming. But any method or combo
> of voltage, north and south bridge settings wont allow me past 4.5 grr, will each chip be slightly different in what it can do?


i had some luck pushing the bus freq past 200, and i also upped the voltage for cpu, cpu & nb, and just nb as well. make sure your bus freq doesnt match your ram freq too high too. lemme know how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> As I'm building up my 8150, I'm wondering how much I want to push it before adding it to the water loop. I've got it planned for an H-100 w/ 4 Kaze 3000's in push pull attached to the rad. I know this one has a great bench on it due to reflex99 cranking this exact chip (i bought it from him) up to 6.4GHz on LN. The again, I'm not touching anything that could freeze my hand off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard a lot of issues with breaking the 4.8GHz on the FX-8150.
> Question....are you running the overclock with all your cores open? (i.e. All 8 cores running ~4.8?)


i was able to oc mine to 5ghz with all 8, it booted windows 7 and ran all programs except when i prime95'd it, it BSOD'd. i didnt try a game with it but i can imagine it'd do the same. im running stable 4.7ghz right now with 1.47 volts but im on a water loop as well.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> yeah i have to play with the nb and ht voltages and speeds and take my RAM speed down and put it to 1.5v or higher to get 4.8 stable


let me know about the tweak @ 4.8ghz. looking at getting it that way as well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> yeah i have to play with the nb and ht voltages and speeds and take my RAM speed down and put it to 1.5v or higher to get 4.8 stable
> 
> 
> 
> let me know about the tweak @ 4.8ghz. looking at getting it that way as well.
Click to expand...

when i had it stable it was 2500ish NB and heavily bumped on all the voltages.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> when i had it stable it was 2500ish NB and heavily bumped on all the voltages.


what are these voltage tweaks you had done in it?

i say i keep the vcore less than 1.5v

how about cpu-nbV, cpuvdda, nbV, htV, etc?

thanks man!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> when i had it stable it was 2500ish NB and heavily bumped on all the voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> what are these voltage tweaks you had done in it?
> 
> i say i keep the vcore less than 1.5v
> 
> how about cpu-nbV, cpuvdda, nbV, htV, etc?
> 
> thanks man!
Click to expand...

i dont really know what those did so i just bumped em a small amount till it was stable. vcore was 1.5v


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i dont really know what those did so i just bumped em a small amount till it was stable. vcore was 1.5v


Let me help you out a little then.

cpu-nbV, cpuvdda, nbV, htV, etc?

*CPU-NB V:* Controls the voltage to the CPU's Northbridge, which controls L1,2,&3 speeds as well as the communication speed between the CPU and the Dram
On Phenom II's it is common for the NB voltage to default to 1.12-1.15
On FX's it is common for the NB voltage to default to 1.18-1.22
These have a large effect on CPU heat.

*CPU-VDDA:* Almost never any reason to bump this any more, it was normally helpfull for high base clocks

*NB-V:* Controls the voltage to the motherboards Northbridge which handles data distrubution across the whole board, not to be confused with the CPU-NB. Generaly adding voltage to this is not needed.

*HT-V* Controls the voltage used for the Hyper-Transport on the board. Hyper-Transport is the speed with which all interconected devices (specifically the PCI-E lanes) Should not require a voltage bump for stability inless very high base clocks, or very high HT speeds are used.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Let me help you out a little then.
> cpu-nbV, cpuvdda, nbV, htV, etc?
> *CPU-NB V:* Controls the voltage to the CPU's Northbridge, which controls L1,2,&3 speeds as well as the communication speed between the CPU and the Dram
> On Phenom II's it is common for the NB voltage to default to 1.12-1.15
> On FX's it is common for the NB voltage to default to 1.18-1.22
> These have a large effect on CPU heat.
> *CPU-VDDA:* Almost never any reason to bump this any more, it was normally helpfull for high base clocks
> *NB-V:* Controls the voltage to the motherboards Northbridge which handles data distrubution across the whole board, not to be confused with the CPU-NB. Generaly adding voltage to this is not needed.
> *HT-V* Controls the voltage used for the Hyper-Transport on the board. Hyper-Transport is the speed with which all interconected devices (specifically the PCI-E lanes) Should not require a voltage bump for stability inless very high base clocks, or very high HT speeds are used.


I agree with everything till you got to HT as the FX chip has a dual threading on a single core it benifets from higher HT with that it will need a bump to help it here is a OC of the FX chip and it proves what Im saying about higher HT

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> I agree with everything till you got to HT as the FX chip has a dual threading on a single core it benifets from higher HT with that it will need a bump to help it here is a OC of the FX chip and it proves what Im saying about higher HT
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


I was only talking about the voltage, not actual speed.

But I do agree, FX likes HT speed far far more.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> I agree with everything till you got to HT as the FX chip has a dual threading on a single core it benifets from higher HT with that it will need a bump to help it here is a OC of the FX chip and it proves what Im saying about higher HT
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming
> 
> 
> 
> I was only talking about the voltage, not actual speed.
> 
> But I do agree, FX likes HT speed far far more.
Click to expand...

what do u guys do for HTlink speed?


----------



## truckerguy

from the lil Ive been playing with them they like NB 2500Mhz HT 2500Mhz and ram at 2000 gave me a 3D score of 3224.28


----------



## Lordred

With my baseclock @ 200mhz I will normally run a 2400 or 2600 HT.

With my base clock in the 230-250 range I will run my HT @ x10 so it matches the baseclock

Example: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411486 Right now my HT link is 2500mhz for running 4875mhz cpu core

(Still doing alot of poking and proding on my FX-4100, so far I seam to be happiest at default with a massive undervolt.)


----------



## truckerguy

Im getting 2 4100 in for testing on Fri


----------



## Lordred

Well if it helps you, the point on mine where voltage gets silly is right after 4400mhz. Everything is cool and happy up to 4400mhz (only 1.35v needed) but after that the voltage skyrockets 1.45+ for cracking 4700 1.5+ to crack 5ghz.


----------



## truckerguy

I belive my H100 will handle it it keeps my 1090T cool with 1.56 Vcore and 1.4 CPU/NB


----------



## Lordred

Rocking the H100 here also, but Its not the problem of keeping it cool, its the problem of throwing voltage at it you may need to throw alot.

My personal rule is, inless I am doing break neck runs or suicide runs, I stick to sub 1.4v


----------



## truckerguy

I dont mind high volts as long as temps are down I can 1.45 for 25c and 4Ghz or 4.3Ghz 1.55 v and temps of 28c tops out at 48c on a 12 hour run of prime


----------



## Lordred

Much warmer then that I promise, sensors on a Thubans are way off, my 1100T was the say way, reported all of 22c @ 4ghz with 1.35v (which is impossible as room temp was 24c) You should watch the CPU Socket temp more then the core temps till about 50c


----------



## truckerguy

but what if your room is 21C


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Much warmer then that I promise, sensors on a Thubans are way off, my 1100T was the say way, reported all of 22c @ 4ghz with 1.35v (which is impossible as room temp was 24c) You should watch the CPU Socket temp more then the core temps till about 50c


Proof : http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/40_20#post_16295916


----------



## Remove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> have you turned of turbo core,c1e,c6 state,apm and cool and quite,and i would set your cpu load line manually,it saves it having to work out what full load voltage to use.


Yes all that stuff is off. System is quiet and very cool. It will go on water later this week and maybe this weekend I will see what I can bump it up to for daily use.


----------



## dactadork

I own an FX-6100 and love it. Multitasking is incredible, especially compared to my old core 2! My only issue right now is the VRM MOS overheating because GIGABYTE is a troop of idiots who don't put a heatsink on the mosfets for a board that will be taking 95 and 125 watt cpus...


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Much warmer then that I promise, sensors on a Thubans are way off, my 1100T was the say way, reported all of 22c @ 4ghz with 1.35v (which is impossible as room temp was 24c) You should watch the CPU Socket temp more then the core temps till about 50c


ok I now have HW and core temp thier is 1 degree diffrence between the 2


----------



## itomic

Your only hope is to improvise, with say 8 cm fan blowing at VRM, and best air flow in your case u can get.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> ok I now have HW and core temp thier is 1 degree diffrence between the 2


Can u post screen running P95 or OCCT about 10 minutes with CPU-Z and HWMonitor ?? What cooler do u have ?


----------



## truckerguy

sure thing I have a H100


----------



## Lordred

Hey Bubba, wanna try some super low voltage settings out? I'm curious to see if the dozers with more mods will run the same way. (you and I have the same Mobo)

(if you dont want to leave your computer running IBT or LinX for hours thats fine, but if you are willing to do a short term test I am curious)


----------



## Dicehunter

Not at home for another few weeks so ill get a cpuz screenshot then of my 8150 @ 4.60 GHZ on an Asus Crosshair V Formula


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Proof : http://www.overclock.net/t/1128821/amd-temp-information-and-guide/40_20#post_16295916


The OP is right on some counts in that thread and wrong on some others. He's correct when he says that the core temps "TCore" are not "real" temperatures but are derived mathmatically (guesstimates basically) based on the TCase thermistors in the die package. "CPU Temp" is the signal that the MB bios receives from the CPU that is the TCase reading. TCase is an "average" of the thermistors that are spread across the die package and TCase is the temperature that AMD refers to when it publishes the "maximum operating temperature". The socket temp diode/thermistor is only used *IF* the CPU for some reason stops sending the TCase signal or it's absent entirely. Think of it as a "failsafe" temp reading that is used if the MB fails to receive temp outputs from the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Hey Bubba, wanna try some super low voltage settings out? I'm curious to see if the dozers with more mods will run the same way. (you and I have the same Mobo)
> (if you dont want to leave your computer running IBT or LinX for hours thats fine, but if you are willing to do a short term test I am curious)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll be all over that tomorrow. Give me a rundown of what we're doing.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I'll be all over that tomorrow. Give me a rundown of what we're doing.


I am mostly curious if the 3 mod and 4 mod dozers (yourself having a 3 mod) have the same characteristics as the 2 mod versions do once when you instead of overclocking, keep them at or closer to their default speed and start to lower the voltage.

1: I am curious if the 3 and 4 mods show the same marked decrease in temps/power consumption (As in fail to produce enough heat for the core temp extrapolation to even get close to accuret)

2: The number of people who are able to run at greater then 100mv under their chips indicated ViD

3: Most of the FX cpu's are rated at a tdp of 125w in default trim, and most of them are able to run upwards of 4200-4400mhz before you even need to adjust the CPU-ViD up.

4: Was AMD being overly cautious with the amount of voltage used on the chips for the sake of insuring no one would have any issue running at default speed, and if the vast majority of people (among those who are willing to test with us) if it seams that these chips for the most part are set much much higher then needed, how would this of effected reviewers claims of power consumption and heat generation?

My experience with the K10's was that they generaly only had +25-50mv over the minimum voltage required for stable operation @ retail speeds, however my current experience with my FX and one or two others I or Bubba have helped these seam to be getting shipped with +100-250mv higher then the minimum required for stability (that is alot considering this is 32nm as opposed to 45nm+)

Looking foward to any/all results.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I am mostly curious if the 3 mod and 4 mod dozers (yourself having a 3 mod) have the same characteristics as the 2 mod versions do once when you instead of overclocking, keep them at or closer to their default speed and start to lower the voltage.
> 1: I am curious if the 3 and 4 mods show the same marked decrease in temps/power consumption (As in fail to produce enough heat for the core temp extrapolation to even get close to accuret)
> 2: The number of people who are able to run at greater then 100mv under their chips indicated ViD
> 3: Most of the FX cpu's are rated at a tdp of 125w in default trim, and most of them are able to run upwards of 4200-4400mhz before you even need to adjust the CPU-ViD up.
> 4: Was AMD being overly cautious with the amount of voltage used on the chips for the sake of insuring no one would have any issue running at default speed, and if the vast majority of people (among those who are willing to test with us) if it seams that these chips for the most part are set much much higher then needed, how would this of effected reviewers claims of power consumption and heat generation?
> My experience with the K10's was that they generaly only had +25-50mv over the minimum voltage required for stable operation @ retail speeds, however my current experience with my FX and one or two others I or Bubba has helped these seam to be getting shipped with +100-250mv higher then the minimum required for stability (that is alot considering this is 32nm as opposed to 45nm+)
> Looking foward to any/all results.


I've seen a LOT of people lately with incorrect stock voltages and other settings on default. For example the stock V for the 6100 is around 1.24-1.25V, CPU/NB @ 2000, CPU/NB V @ 1.175V but I see people with their MB defaulting to 1.35V for their 6100 and CPU/NB at 2200 with 1.25V. I don't think it's an AMD issue as it is a BIOS/UEFI issue defaulting to incorrect values.

Edit - Here are two screenshots I took earlier today when someone was posting high values and complaining about temps.

All stock settings on my MB (Asrock 990FX Fatal1ty Pro) with the CPU idle -



All stock settings again while under load using wprime -


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I've seen a LOT of people lately with incorrect stock voltages and other settings on default. For example the stock V for the 6100 is around 1.24-1.25V, CPU/NB @ 2000, CPU/NB V @ 1.175V but I see people with their MB defaulting to 1.35V for their 6100 and CPU/NB at 2200 with 1.25V. I don't think it's an AMD issue as it is a BIOS/UEFI issue defaulting to incorrect values.


You may very well be onto something with that. However it should be that the 'stock V' should be determined by the chip rather then a set of figures in the bios. I may be recalling this incorrectly but the ViD should be indicated on the chip and the BIOS/UEFI reads this on the initial boot up and sets accordingly. Now it may be possible that during this step they may be incorrectly assigning a higher value then indicated, which results in many users who simply assemble or buy pre-built systems running hotter and drawing more power then is even remotely required.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> You may very well be onto something with that. However it should be that the 'stock V' should be determined by the chip rather then a set of figures in the bios. I may be recalling this incorrectly but the ViD should be indicated on the chip and the BIOS/UEFI reads this on the initial boot up and sets accordingly. Now it may be possible that during this step they may be incorrectly assigning a higher value then indicated, which results in many users who simply assemble or buy pre-built systems running hotter and drawing more power then is even remotely required.


I'm not sure. It's worth digging into. I know for mine at 4.5GHz with LLC disabled it takes 1.35V idle and goes up to 1.38V under load. So when I see people at 3.3GHz etc with the V at 1.35V it makes me choke on my coffee and saying whiskey tango foxtrot.


----------



## phillyd

i just got done stressing my CPU on prime95 for 24 hours. I have my CPU at 4.5 @1.4v and it passed without error








i want to be sure it wont crash for the guy who is buying my rig.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i just got done stressing my CPU on prime95 for 24 hours. I have my CPU at 4.5 @1.4v and it passed without error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to be sure it wont crash for the guy who is buying my rig.


What was load V?


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i just got done stressing my CPU on prime95 for 24 hours. I have my CPU at 4.5 @1.4v and it passed without error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to be sure it wont crash for the guy who is buying my rig.


Sounds about right







I run mine at 4.57Ghz @ 1.44v load


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That's great. I wasn't able to hit 300FSB with mine. 290 was as close as I could get.
> Would you mind doing a Cinebench 11.5 run with that to see what your score would be. Running the NB, HT, and DRAM all at 2400Mhz


Sorry for late respond.. Downloading cinebench now dan will post result here with FSB 300.


----------



## cmac68

Here is my FX-8120 @ 4.7GHz with the FSB @ 235. HT and NB are both at 2585MHz and RAM @ 1880MHz.

CPU voltage is set at 1.425v. Spikes to 1.41v on 100% load and idles at 1.34v. Cooling I'm using an H80 push pull config. setup to intake outside air with MX-4 Thermal Paste. Core temps under 100% load are 53c.

My board is a 990FXA-UD3 v1.0 with no LLC options. This is my 24/7 setup.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> Here is my FX-8120 @ 4.7GHz with the FSB @ 235. HT and NB are both at 2585MHz and RAM @ 1880MHz.
> CPU voltage is set at 1.425v. Spikes to 1.41v on 100% load and idles at 1.34v. Cooling I'm using an H80 push pull config. setup to intake outside air with MX-4 Thermal Paste. Core temps under 100% load are 53c.
> My board is a 990FXA-UD3 v1.0 with no LLC options. This is my 24/7 setup.


That's good. Mine is at 4.5GHz set to 1.35V which spikes to 1.38-1.39V under load with a straight multi overclock (allows me to do 2133 on RAM that way).


----------



## MrPerforations

hello people,
have you seen the ram bench in the amd memory forum yet? guys got 5600mhz out of a 8150.

sorry,hes using only one module,must be doing death runs.


----------



## itomic

Undervolt with stock clocks. I run it about one hour, and i think it is 24/7 stable. This is fantastic for those who do not have aftermarket coolers to keeps CPU cold and low noise.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Undervolt with stock clocks. I run it about one hour, and i think it is 24/7 stable. This is fantastic for those who do not have aftermarket coolers to keeps CPU cold and low noise.


I'm guessing you have a Gigabyte MB? Can you run Speedfan next to HWMonitor while under load?


----------



## itomic

Yes it is Gigabyte. Temps r the same in Speedfan as they r in HWMonitor.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Yes it is Gigabyte. Temps r the same in Speedfan as they r in HWMonitor.


TMPIN1 agrees with "CPU Temp" in speedfan?


----------



## itomic

In Speedfan ( 4.44 ver. ) i have same radings as in HWMonitor. Temp1 ; Temp2 and Temp3 ( it does not say CPU temp or motherboard temp ). Temp1 from Speedfan corespond to Temp0 in HWMonitor, and other two in that order. Look at the picture. TMpin2 is CPU temperature in HWMonitor on my board.

Better picture : http://www.pohrani.com/?13/Cu/3Kav0Pug/temps.jpg

P.S. idle temps @ 4.3Ghz 1.345V, ambiente temperature is 29C


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> In Speedfan ( 4.44 ver. ) i have same radings as in HWMonitor. Temp1 ; Temp2 and Temp3 ( it does not say CPU temp or motherboard temp ). Temp1 from Speedfan corespond to Temp0 in HWMonitor, and other two in that order. Look at the picture. TMpin2 is CPU temperature in HWMonitor on my board.
> Better picture : http://www.pohrani.com/?13/Cu/3Kav0Pug/temps.jpg
> P.S. idle temps @ 4.3Ghz 1.345V, ambiente temperature is 29C


That looks about right, TMPIN2 should be your "CPU Temp" (i.e. TCase) since it's hitting 52C @ 1.39V under load.


----------



## itomic

Yea, it is CPU temp. I tested it, and im 100% sure about that one







.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Yea, it is CPU temp. I tested it, and im 100% sure about that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I completely agree with you. Out of the 3 temps listed that's the only one that makes sense. The other two are more than likely your NB temp and possibly SB temp?


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Can you guys enlighten me as to why a FX-8120 gets less Gflops than my old Q9450 or Q6600 ? I would have thought it would be able to produce higher numbers, or am i missing something already covered ?


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

What are you using to measure the "GFlops"?


----------



## Lordred

The reason is instruction sets used. If the AVX or FMA4 set were used it would be much faster


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> The reason is instruction sets used. If the AVX or FMA4 set were used it would be much faster


I don't think so.
two thread from a module only make its 35% faster in GFlops.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> I don't think so.
> two thread from a module only make its 35% faster in GFlops.


What he means is that if Mechraven is using IBT or another program that's coded using intel's compiler then the instruction sets such as SSE, AVX, FMA4 are not being used on his AMD CPU and if they were it would be much faster (do a search how intel's compilers cripple AMD CPU's).


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Ok i found a seperate test to measure GFLOPS, i did originally use IBT to measure and was getting 24-30 GFLOPS.

However after running SiSoft Sandra it turns out a completely different result !!

FX-8120 3.1Ghz @ Stock Turbo enabled C1E ,C6 = 55.01 GFLOPS >> Peak Performance = 99.55 GFLOPS
Intel i5 2500K @ Stock Turbo 3.7Ghz = 56.09 GFLOPS >> Peak Performance = 78.72 GFLOPS

These results are from stock, dare to think what will happen overclocked ??


----------



## Lordred

As I said, its all in the instruction set.

If you find an encoding program which uses AVX or FMA4 these things fly.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Ok i found a seperate test to measure GFLOPS, i did originally use IBT to measure and was getting 24-30 GFLOPS.
> However after running SiSoft Sandra it turns out a completely different result !!
> FX-8120 3.1Ghz @ Stock Turbo enabled C1E ,C6 = 55.01 GFLOPS >> Peak Performance = 99.55 GFLOPS
> Intel i5 2500K @ Stock Turbo 3.7Ghz = 56.09 GFLOPS >> Peak Performance = 78.72 GFLOPS
> These results are from stock, dare to think what will happen overclocked ??


You've just experienced the infamous Intel "CPU Dispatcher" hard at work and how it cripples AMD performance. Now if we only had a list of ALL the programs written using intel's unpatched compilers/libraries so we could know all of the "benchmarks" and other programs affected (PCMark 05 is but I'm not sure about the later versions).


----------



## Tweeky

but seeings bulldozer won't run faster than a 1090T on air it doesn't matter how fast it flops back and forth

you got to remember that a 1090T is like running 12 half coars


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> but seeings bulldozer won't run faster than a 1090T on air it doesn't matter how fast it flops back and forth
> you got to remember that a 1090T is like running 12 half coars


Huh?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> but seeings bulldozer won't run faster than a 1090T on air it doesn't matter how fast it flops back and forth
> you got to remember that a 1090T is like running 12 half coars


I was up to 4.5ghz no problem on a CM 212+, I went with an H100 only because I wanted a very much overkill heatsink.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> What he means is that if Mechraven is using IBT or another program that's coded using intel's compiler then the instruction sets such as SSE, AVX, FMA4 are not being used on his AMD CPU and if they were it would be much faster (do a search how intel's compilers cripple AMD CPU's).


I know about the compiler.
IBT also has an AVX setup for Intel, only works with intel, on windows 7.

Also AMD doesn't decode x87 with SSE2 support like Intel CAN do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Ok i found a seperate test to measure GFLOPS, i did originally use IBT to measure and was getting 24-30 GFLOPS.
> However after running SiSoft Sandra it turns out a completely different result !!
> FX-8120 3.1Ghz @ Stock Turbo enabled C1E ,C6 = 55.01 GFLOPS >> Peak Performance = 99.55 GFLOPS
> Intel i5 2500K @ Stock Turbo 3.7Ghz = 56.09 GFLOPS >> Peak Performance = 78.72 GFLOPS
> These results are from stock, dare to think what will happen overclocked ??


I'm more thinking about My chip having a 5.5Gflop for a single core and single module vs

3.7Gflop with a single core when both core are used in a module. 7.4FGlops together in the module.

Where as a single Phenom II core alone makes about 10Glops I'm getting 35% less fpu when I use both cores in the module vs something like a Phenom II x4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> As I said, its all in the instruction set.
> If you find an encoding program which uses AVX or FMA4 these things fly.


I'm running vista lol I can't use AVX >___<

How ever When I run 4 core 4 modules its not 18% Faster in most things like windows 7 users show. It's only 12% at the most.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> I know about the compiler.
> IBT also has an AVX setup for Intel, only works with intel, on windows 7.
> Also AMD doesn't decode x87 with SSE2 support like Intel CAN do.
> I'm more thinking about My chip having a 5.5Gflop for a single core and single module vs
> 3.7Gflop with a single core when both core are used in a module. 7.4FGlops together in the module.
> Where as a single Phenom II core alone makes about 10Glops I'm getting 35% less fpu when I use both cores in the module vs something like a Phenom II x4.


I'm getting 38.8g/flop with the Sisoft bench on my FX-4100 while at default speed (19.4g/flop per mod / 9.7g/flop per thread) I can test as higher clock speeds if you would like but I'm pretty much happy with the FX-4100 at stock speed for what I am using it for. (light H.264 encoding, light editing, casual gaming.)

Expecialy happy since I started using it with a massive volt drop. I advise any FX owner who is either doing light overclocks, or keeping it at default speed to really crank the voltage down, it has a sizeable impact on total power draw when under load, and a dramatic effect on heat generated.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> I know about the compiler.
> IBT also has an AVX setup for Intel, only works with intel, on windows 7.


Which is why you can't use IBT as a "benchmark". I only use it as a "quick and dirty" stress test while making OC adjustments.
Quote:


> Also AMD doesn't decode x87 with SSE2 support like Intel CAN do.


Which programs are you using to "test" that?
Quote:


> I'm more thinking about My chip having a 5.5Gflop for a single core and single module vs
> 3.7Gflop with a single core when both core are used in a module. 7.4FGlops together in the module.
> Where as a single Phenom II core alone makes about 10Glops I'm getting 35% less fpu when I use both cores in the module vs something like a Phenom II x4.
> I'm running vista lol I can't use AVX >___<
> How ever When I run 4 core 4 modules its not 18% Faster in most things like windows 7 users show. It's only 12% at the most


With Win 7 x64 using both bulldozer patches I see zero difference between running all cores and 1 core per module.

Edit - To the thread in general, I've been trying unsuccessfully to edit the .vmx file in VMWare to "mask" the CPUID to appear as a "genuineIntel" and then test the various benchmarks (PCMark05 was one of the "compromised" benchmarks but I have heard nothing either way with the subsequent releases from futuremark etc.). If anyone has any info on how to make it work I would love to hear it. If not I'll probably have to resort to loading up a spare HDD with windows and trying red pill.


----------



## MrPerforations

just wrote this in another tread,but i thought it should be here,"how about this for funny,i just ran bf 3 with these setting and still got the same frame rate at 2200 as at 4200,nice gpu bottleneck.",odd hu?


----------



## Remove

Water setup all installed and starting to play. Will just put OCs in this post with edits

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417253

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417338


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remove*
> 
> Water setup all installed and starting to play. Will just put OCs in this post with edits
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2417253


i am able to hit 4200 with 1.368v and 4ghz with 1.325v (with load line ultra high as that give same voltage under load)


----------



## Remove

Yeah 4200 seems to be the stable sweet spot. Going to shoot for those lower voltages now.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i am able to hit 4200 with 1.368v and 4ghz with 1.325v (with load line ultra high as that give same voltage under load)


Maybe you can try 4.5 with 1.368 and 4.25 with 1.325 with LLC Ultra High.

Here's mine for reference.



Goodluck


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Maybe you can try 4.5 with 1.368 and 4.25 with 1.325 with LLC Ultra High.
> Here's mine for reference.
> 
> Goodluck


Hey I have an 8120 and I'm at 4100 with th multiplier set at 20 and frequency at 205 with 1.45v. You think if I lowered the multiplier and rasied the frequency higher I can get higher clocks?


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Hey I have an 8120 and I'm at 4100 with th multiplier set at 20 and frequency at 205 with 1.45v. You think if I lowered the multiplier and rasied the frequency higher I can get higher clocks?


Just food for thought. I don't know if it's my motherboard and the fact that it has 12+2 VRM but it does NOT like LLC. I enable it and it gets all sorts of unstable and requires a LOT more V than without it enabled.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Just food for thought. I don't know if it's my motherboard and the fact that it has 12+2 VRM but it does NOT like LLC. I enable it and it gets all sorts of unstable and requires a LOT more V than without it enabled.


I'm sorrry but what's LLC? Also I did disable cool n quiet if that helps..


----------



## truckerguy

LLC = Load Line Calibaration


----------



## Nickc84

I am extremely happy with my build.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickc84*
> 
> I am extremely happy with my build.


We're happy that you are happy.







What's causing the 4.6 score, btw?


----------



## Nickc84

My HDD is lowest at 5.9

and graphics 2nd lowest at 6.1

I don't really pay windows experience any mind anyway. I heard its useless


----------



## truckerguy

yes the WIE is fun


----------



## truckerguy




----------



## Bishie

My pride and joy. Excuse the lacklustre quality.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> LLC = Load Line Calibaration


Thanks, I'll look for that in the bios later tonight when I get home... so what do i do? Just lower it? I don't think I've seen it in my bios....


----------



## truckerguy

LLC is used to conter V drop when under load


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> LLC is used to conter V drop when under load


Oh okay, it makes sense since sometimes my voltage does go down a bit from 1.4v.... aright thank you!


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

When you get home try overclocking without LLC. Set the V at around 1.35 with bus @ 200 and multi @ 22.5 and see what happens.


----------



## Lordred

Just for fun.

5062mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418491


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> When you get home try overclocking without LLC. Set the V at around 1.35 with bus @ 200 and multi @ 22.5 and see what happens.


I sure will, quick question where would I find the LLC? I swear I never saw anything similar to it.. but I'll double check though! Also a couple of times I do set the voltage lower and my pc won't boot at all so I have to reset the CMOS...


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> I sure will, quick question where would I find the LLC? I swear I never saw anything similar to it.. but I'll double check though! Also a couple of times I do set the voltage lower and my pc won't boot at all so I have to reset the CMOS...


in AI tweeker section scrool down it will say

CPU LOAD LINE CALIBRATION
CPU/NB LOAD LINE CALIBRATION
CPU CURRENT CAPABILLITY
CPU/NB CURRENT CAPABLITY
CPU POWE PHASE CONTROL


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> in AI tweeker section scrool down it will say
> CPU LOAD LINE CALIBRATION
> CPU/NB LOAD LINE CALIBRATION
> CPU CURRENT CAPABILLITY
> CPU/NB CURRENT CAPABLITY
> CPU POWE PHASE CONTROL


Found it! It says CPU Loadline Calibration blah blah... disabled.. going to test it out...


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Hey I have an 8120 and I'm at 4100 with th multiplier set at 20 and frequency at 205 with 1.45v. You think if I lowered the multiplier and rasied the frequency higher I can get higher clocks?


Why not








With LLC Ultra High, you can set vcore more stable without spike up/down.


----------



## Adrenaline

Do you guys think i can get to 4Ghz on my fx 4100 with stock cooler and stock voltages ?









Safely


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Just for fun.
> 5062mhz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418491


awsome OC









my 8150 should be here by the end of the week Im about to see how it dose


----------



## Wild Wally

If you live in an igloo above the arctic circle you have a good chance.







I doubt it would be stable otherwise.


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Do you guys think i can get to 4Ghz on my fx 4100 with stock cooler and stock voltages ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safely


No, not without frying it.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With LLC Ultra High, you can set vcore more stable without spike up/down.


Okay so I disabled LLC and I got my cpu at 210 frequency with 20 multiplier at 1.4250v... if I put LLC at High I can get better performance?? I thought I was supposed to disable it lol


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> No, not without frying it.


Haha nah be serious


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Haha nah be serious


what thier telling you is with your board your pushing the very top for your board and pushing a FX 4100 to 4.0 will be pushing the thermal levels of your board you will diffently want some cooling on your VRM'S and NB if you OC it


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> what thier telling you is with your board your pushing the very top for your board and pushing a FX 4100 to 4.0 will be pushing the thermal levels of your board you will diffently want some cooling on your VRM'S and NB if you OC it


Ahh okay yes i understand now , Cheers


----------



## truckerguy

no problem


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Okay so I disabled LLC and I got my cpu at 210 frequency with 20 multiplier at 1.4250v... if I put LLC at High I can get better performance?? I thought I was supposed to disable it lol


Is your CPU/NB at 2000MHz and 1.175V?


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Is your CPU/NB at 2000MHz and 1.175V?


I'll check that when I get home, I don't believe I changed the settings of NB..


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> I'll check that when I get home, I don't believe I changed the settings of NB..


I've noticed some boards defaulting higher than stock and having the CPU/NB at 1.25V or the speed at 2200MHz with either high or low voltage.


----------



## RipBrood

So newest since I have been messing around.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2419610

Next on list to hit 5.0 ghz to validate it


----------



## AMD4ME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Haha nah be serious


I was being serious.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Okay so I disabled LLC and I got my cpu at 210 frequency with 20 multiplier at 1.4250v... if I put LLC at High I can get better performance?? I thought I was supposed to disable it lol


I never disabled LLC since used M4A785TD-V EVO, always use LLC Ultra High for daily use and Extreme for Extreme OC with LN for good result..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I've noticed some boards defaulting higher than stock and having the CPU/NB at 1.25V or the speed at 2200MHz with either high or low voltage.


My CH V Formula stock CPU/NB 1.25v with speed stock 2200MHz.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> I never disabled LLC since used M4A785TD-V EVO, always use LLC Ultra High for daily use and Extreme for Extreme OC with LN for good result..
> My CH V Formula stock CPU/NB 1.25v with speed stock 2200MHz.


And you're using a 1055T not an FX. I'll have to dig up if that's the stock settings for the Phenom II's but I know that for the FX Stock is supposed to be 2000MHz @1.175V

Haven't found the stock voltage info but I did find that Phenom II's stock CPU/NB speed is 2000MHz and considering that I would be surprised if the voltage that much higher than it is with FX. I run my 6100 with CPU/NB at 2200 and 1.2V but then again I have a 990FX MB with a 12+2 VRM so I have no problems clocking up to 4.9GHz (other than temps







)


----------



## ryan w

I have heard and seen first hand that asus boards are well known for having vdroop which is is what LLC is designed to balance out. As a non gigabyte owner I am unsure about ya'alls boards, but I have also read that certain boards do function better without LLC enabled. However the proof behind this fact is questionable, it is to my understanding that LLC is designed to provide more stability for OCing the CPU, allowing for greater headroom of voltage/wattage under high load conditions. You can find many OCN users that are for or against LLC.

I have owned 2 asus boards a m4 series (4+1 analogue) w/ PIIx4 needed 25% in bios to have the least vdroop, and the CHVF (digi 8+2) for me at 1.44v 4.55 Ghz works well currently with ultra high. This setting allows for a increase in voltage of 0.04v during idle to load, helps to deliver less voltage for 24/7 use and more during full load. Just my two cents!

Also well OCing the FX to stabilize for long PRIME95 runs i upped my VDDA to 2.6v which is apparently what used to be used to balance vdroop when boards did not have LLC. The 4pin 12v on the M4 series vs the 8pin + 4pin 12v on the CHVF related to much more stable vcore (less vdroop). In all I try to find balance between lower idle voltages, and the least amount of vdroop possible. Currently I make this work by using C&Q to extend the FX life span, and ultra high LLC to give the least vdroop during idle to load. If anyone is interested in graphs of LLC settings related to vcore check out the link in my sig (ASUS M4A785-M CPU VCORE unstable).


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Do you guys think i can get to 4Ghz on my fx 4100 with stock cooler and stock voltages ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safely


Have you tried seeing what core temps are when your run Prime at your current stock VID (1.25v not exactly sure??) on the 4100? Especially if you have turbo core enabled? I would certainly suggest installing Enzotech's on each mosfet (there are four per phase on your board). And despite what you have been told one benefit of a stock AMD downdraft CPU cooler is it allows more sufficient VRM cooling as the air is pushed down to the CPU then out to the VRM area. The limitation of the stock cooler is its ability to cool the CPU at high overclocks, as the combination of high clock speed + high voltage equals high heat. What you will do with adding heatsinks to the mosfets is allow the boards ability to more safely deliver the excess power required during OCing. Good luck! Oh and if you do not put heatsinks on the mosfets you will likely blow up a mosfet as your board does not have OCP (Over Current Protection)

Read this:
VRM's explained
http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors
OCing the 4100 done on a CHVF (high end MB with massive VRM heatsinks) w/ stock cooler although they do not list temps??
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/1/


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Have you tried seeing what core temps are when your run Prime at your current stock VID (1.25v not exactly sure??) on the 4100? Especially if you have turbo core enabled? I would certainly suggest installing Enzotech's on each mosfet (there are four per phase on your board). And despite what you have been told one benefit of a stock AMD downdraft CPU cooler is it allows more sufficient VRM cooling as the air is pushed down to the CPU then out to the VRM area. The limitation of the stock cooler is its ability to cool the CPU at high overclocks, as the combination of high clock speed + high voltage equals high heat. What you will do with adding heatsinks to the mosfets is allow the boards ability to more safely deliver the excess power required during OCing. Good luck! Oh and if you do not put heatsinks on the mosfets you will likely blow up a mosfet as your board does not have OCP (Over Current Protection)
> Read this:
> VRM's explained
> http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors
> OCing the 4100 done on a CHVF (high end MB with massive VRM heatsinks) w/ stock cooler although they do not list temps??
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/1/


Okay so heres a screen shot of hw monitor after running prime for about 5-10minutes







- http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2575282/width/508/height/700/flags/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Not sure if this will help !


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> And you're using a 1055T not an FX. I'll have to dig up if that's the stock settings for the Phenom II's but I know that for the FX Stock is supposed to be 2000MHz @1.175V
> Haven't found the stock voltage info but I did find that Phenom II's stock CPU/NB speed is 2000MHz and considering that I would be surprised if the voltage that much higher than it is with FX. I run my 6100 with CPU/NB at 2200 and 1.2V but then again I have a 990FX MB with a 12+2 VRM so I have no problems clocking up to 4.9GHz (other than temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I use both of them.








No problem during VRM still enough capable with TDP.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Have you tried seeing what core temps are when your run Prime at your current stock VID (1.25v not exactly sure??) on the 4100? Especially if you have turbo core enabled? I would certainly suggest installing Enzotech's on each mosfet (there are four per phase on your board). And despite what you have been told one benefit of a stock AMD downdraft CPU cooler is it allows more sufficient VRM cooling as the air is pushed down to the CPU then out to the VRM area. The limitation of the stock cooler is its ability to cool the CPU at high overclocks, as the combination of high clock speed + high voltage equals high heat. What you will do with adding heatsinks to the mosfets is allow the boards ability to more safely deliver the excess power required during OCing. Good luck! Oh and if you do not put heatsinks on the mosfets you will likely blow up a mosfet as your board does not have OCP (Over Current Protection)
> Read this:
> VRM's explained
> http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors
> OCing the 4100 done on a CHVF (high end MB with massive VRM heatsinks) w/ stock cooler although they do not list temps??
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/1/


Core temps are basically useless (unless you add a rough +16C to give you a closer approximation to what Tcase is) on AMD CPU's. AMD changed how the temperatures are derived starting with the K8's. "Tcore" is derived by a formula using the Tcase thermistors on the die package (not the die itself) to give an approximation of the "core" temp. All AMD "maximum operating temperatures" are listed as "Tcase max" not "Tcore max". In other words if your CPU's max temp limit is 70C (for the 4100) and you're using "core temps" as your reading, your "core temps" could read 65C and you believe you're 5C below the limit when in reality your Tcase temp will be more in the area of 80-82C and you've passed the limit by a large margin.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I have heard and seen first hand that asus boards are well known for having vdroop which is is what LLC is designed to balance out. As a non gigabyte owner I am unsure about ya'alls boards, but I have also read that certain boards do function better without LLC enabled. However the proof behind this fact is questionable, it is to my understanding that LLC is designed to provide more stability for OCing the CPU, allowing for greater headroom of voltage/wattage under high load conditions. You can find many OCN users that are for or against LLC.
> I have owned 2 asus boards a m4 series (4+1 analogue) w/ PIIx4 needed 25% in bios to have the least vdroop, and the CHVF (digi 8+2) for me at 1.44v 4.55 Ghz works well currently with ultra high. This setting allows for a increase in voltage of 0.04v during idle to load, helps to deliver less voltage for 24/7 use and more during full load. Just my two cents!
> Also well OCing the FX to stabilize for long PRIME95 runs i upped my VDDA to 2.6v which is apparently what used to be used to balance vdroop when boards did not have LLC. The 4pin 12v on the M4 series vs the 8pin + 4pin 12v on the CHVF related to much more stable vcore (less vdroop). In all I try to find balance between lower idle voltages, and the least amount of vdroop possible. Currently I make this work by using C&Q to extend the FX life span, and ultra high LLC to give the least vdroop during idle to load. If anyone is interested in graphs of LLC settings related to vcore check out the link in my sig (ASUS M4A785-M CPU VCORE unstable).


I can't speak for other brands as I haven't had the opportunity to run BD with any other boards. What I can tell you is that for my board (asrock) it not only recommends disabling LLC when manually overclocking, when I've attempted OC'ing with LLC enabled it requires significantly more voltage to do it and it's really finicky.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Okay so heres a screen shot of hw monitor after running prime for about 5-10minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/934891/width/508/height/700/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this will help !


Here is the specs on your FX-4100 Max core temp limit is 70 C I would shoot for 60-65c when running prime for 24/7 use. Or if you go by Bubbas Tcase theory than TMPIN1
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-4100.html

However not until you install these:http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm buy 2 packs and install them on each mosfet for the cpu power


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Here is the specs on your FX-4100 Max core temp limit is 70 C I would shoot for 60-65c when running prime for 24/7 use. Or if you go by Bubbas Tcase theory than TMPIN1
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-4100.html
> However not until you install these:http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm buy 2 packs and install them on each mosfet for the cpu power


It's not a "theory". From AMD Tech Support -
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> From: [email protected]
> Sent: Thu 5/17/12 8:14 AM
> To: [email protected]
> 
> Dear Stephen,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200488157]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> You pretty much nailed it. I was able to get a little more info from the embedded team into borderline-proprietary information, so I'll try to elaborate on what you understood. TCase for AMD processors comes from a few thermistors (not one, apparently, just found that out) inside the processor case (at the bottom, where the pins are), connecting down to the CPU via the Junction. There are always more than 1 (at least 2, up to 6-8 potentially, but no elaboration given on how many per model), but the TCase temperature is determined by averaging those values out, done by the processor. TJunction is the temperature where the pins hit the board, and is usually a couple degrees cooler as all 940/941 pins aren't all firing at the same exact time, and not always evenly distributed when only 400 are on at one time.
> TCore is actually mathematically guessed based on the varying TCase values, as there is no way to get a diode on top of the cores inside the processor, and putting it underneath the cores (between the bottom of the case and the bottom of the cores, which hover on a little silicon platform) would yield an inaccurate reading. As such, optimizing the core space on the wafers by keeping thermistors off, they just mathematically extrapolate the core temperature from the TCase values, based on core location on the processor and the values retrieved in that general area, plus some mathematical calculations.
> TJunction is still a diode on the board, under the processor, which most boards still have, just in case the TCase values (or TJunction value given by Intel processors) are wrong for whatever reason. Though in some cases, TJunction can be off by as much as 20F, so it's obviously not an ideal value. Still, there are a lot of board manufacturers who will still include it, regardless of how necessary, because it's how they've always done things, and if there are problems with new processors or broken thermistors, they can still report a temperature, even if it's not the most accurate.
> 
> Sorry for the misinformation about the cores, I really had to get the embedded guys to give a little to get some information confirmation, including the number of thermistors in the case and where this coretemp comes from. A coworker summarized it well by saying that it's so tough trying to get confirmed information, because you get different reports from 3rd parties, and the actual designers/manufacturers want to keep as much information secret as possible. Sorry that this still isn't 100% concrete, but they finally gave in a bit and gave me a bit more information to work with this time, so now you (and I) have a clearer definition at least of what's going on temperature-wise.
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> This email is a direct result of your contact with AMD Global Customer Care and not part of a campaign. There is no need to unsubscribe to this email as you will only be contacted again if you directly request another service from AMD Global Customer Care.
> 
> The contents of this message are provided for informational purposes only. AMD makes no representation or warranties with respect to the accuracy of the contents of the information provided, and reserves the right to change such information at any time, with or without notice.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Original Text
> 
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> CC:
> Sent: 05/16/12 12:44:16
> Subject: RE: AMD Service Notice:{ticketno:[8200488157]}
> 
> I'll sum up what I've learned and deduced and tell me if it's makes sense and/or is correct. As you've stated the Tcase is a singular temperature taken at the top of the CPU (I'm assuming from a diode at the top of the die where it makes contact with the IHS?). What seems to me as a dead giveaway that Tcase is not being used by programs like HWmonitor is that they list seperate values for each of the cores that can be the same but usually differ from each other (usually by 1-3C). Are individual "core" temperatures taken from a diode within each core? Or is it mathmatically based off of something like Tjunction to give a "guesstimate" for each core? But clearly the standard assumption I see that says quote: "CPU Temp = Tjunction or true Junction Temperature (This reading is taken from the sensor fixed in CPU socket on Motherboard.)" is clearly wrong. I was also under the assumption that motherboards didn't use a "socket" diode anymore as well. Does all of that make sense?
> 
> Date: Wed, 16 May 2012 08:07:20 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: AMD Service Notice:{ticketno:[8200488157]}
> To: [email protected]


From the author of the program "Core Temp" -
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=710360&page=3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Coolest;7227762*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After K8, AMD changed the way their internal temperature reporting mechanism worked.
> With Phenom Core Temp (and HWMonitor) users were introduced to very strange readings.
> In AMD's technical documentation these readings are described as non-absolute values, that are used to thermally control cooling solutions, and monitor the temperature to prevent overheating.
> Reading the reply that Bubba-Hotepp got from AMD it makes sense.
> Basically neither of the values we get are actually 100% (or close enough) reliable. As we are still using chips on the motherboard to read and interpret the values given off the TCase sensors, and we're still not getting accurate values from the 'TCore' readings as well.
> 
> It's really hard for me to say which readings should be trusted, it's obvious that the readings given by Core Temp at default settings are too low, as they very often dip below ambient temperature. With many samples, it became apparent that in most cases the temperature difference between TCase and TCore readings is between 10 and 15C.
> My personal opinion on this issue is simply to use whatever you prefer. For TCore readings it's simply suggested to set a +15C offset.


Here he's running a test of the 8150 using prime95 and setting the affinity to each individual core and taking a temp reading -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Coolest;7229945*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I managed to get my hands on a 8150 and I'm running tests right now. So I thought to give a quick update.
> Very interesting result already. When running Prime95 on all 8 threads the TCore and TCase temps are 18c apart. But when I set affinity to the last thread, TCase goes down while TCore shoots up and is actually higher than TCase.
> If I set the affinity to the first thread, temperatures on TCore goes much lower than when the last thread was selected.
> I'm gonna run this test over the other cores and see what the results are.
> I have a feeling that this TCore sensor is located somewhere close to the last core/module, thus giving skewed temperature readings.
> I'll let the pics do the talking:
> 
> Full load:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last core:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First core:


And his results -
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Coolest;7229985*
> Here are the final readings:
> aff 7 = tcase 57/tcore 61
> aff 6 = tcase 56/tcore 61
> aff 5 = tcase 55/tcore 58
> aff 4 = tcase 55/tcore 58
> aff 3 = tcase 57/tcore 52
> aff 2 = tcase 57/tcore 52
> aff 1 = tcase 55/tcore 49
> aff 0 = tcase 54/tcore 49
> All = tcase 71/tcore 52
> 
> @ trents:
> I changed Prime95's affinity to force it to run on a certain core rather than have it run on all of them.
> Core Temp manages affinity internally, and you shouldn't play with it, as it might give you wrong readings.
> Now, there is only 1 sensor in the chip, HWMonitor lists all of the cores to prevent confusion in users. And the only reason that you sometimes catch different readings between cores is due to the delay at which each of the readings is taken.
> In the case of AMD processors, affinity does not matter for temperature readings, as it is located in a mapped memory space and not in the MSRs.
Click to expand...


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Core temps are basically useless (unless you add a rough +16C to give you a closer approximation to what Tcase is) on AMD CPU's. AMD changed how the temperatures are derived starting with the K8's. "Tcore" is derived by a formula using the Tcase thermistors on the die package (not the die itself) to give an approximation of the "core" temp. All AMD "maximum operating temperatures" are listed as "Tcase max" not "Tcore max". In other words if your CPU's max temp limit is 70C (for the 4100) and you're using "core temps" as your reading, your "core temps" could read 65C and you believe you're 5C below the limit when in reality your Tcase temp will be more in the area of 80-82C and you've passed the limit by a large margin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> The OP is right on some counts in that thread and wrong on some others. He's correct when he says that the core temps "TCore" are not "real" temperatures but are derived mathmatically (guesstimates basically) based on the TCase thermistors in the die package. "CPU Temp" is the signal that the MB bios receives from the CPU that is the TCase reading. TCase is an "average" of the thermistors that are spread across the die package and TCase is the temperature that AMD refers to when it publishes the "maximum operating temperature". The socket temp diode/thermistor is only used *IF* the CPU for some reason stops sending the TCase signal or it's absent entirely. Think of it as a "failsafe" temp reading that is used if the MB fails to receive temp outputs from the CPU.


I hear yah but here is letter you received:


Spoiler: AMD tech 2012



From: [email protected]

Sent: Thu 5/17/12 8:14 AM

To: [email protected]

Dear Stephen,

Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200488157]} has been reviewed and updated.

Response and Service Request History:

You pretty much nailed it. I was able to get a little more info from the embedded team into borderline-proprietary information, so I'll try to elaborate on what you understood. TCase for AMD processors comes from a few thermistors (not one, apparently, just found that out) inside the processor case (at the bottom, where the pins are), connecting down to the CPU via the Junction. There are always more than 1 (at least 2, up to 6-8 potentially, but no elaboration given on how many per model), but the TCase temperature is determined by averaging those values out, done by the processor. TJunction is the temperature where the pins hit the board, and is usually a couple degrees cooler as all 940/941 pins aren't all firing at the same exact time, and not always evenly distributed when only 400 are on at one time.
TCore is actually mathematically guessed based on the varying TCase values, as there is no way to get a diode on top of the cores inside the processor, and putting it underneath the cores (between the bottom of the case and the bottom of the cores, which hover on a little silicon platform) would yield an inaccurate reading. As such, optimizing the core space on the wafers by keeping thermistors off, they just mathematically extrapolate the core temperature from the TCase values, based on core location on the processor and the values retrieved in that general area, plus some mathematical calculations.
TJunction is still a diode on the board, under the processor, which most boards still have, just in case the TCase values (or TJunction value given by Intel processors) are wrong for whatever reason. Though in some cases, TJunction can be off by as much as 20F, so it's obviously not an ideal value. Still, there are a lot of board manufacturers who will still include it, regardless of how necessary, because it's how they've always done things, and if there are problems with new processors or broken thermistors, they can still report a temperature, even if it's not the most accurate.

Sorry for the misinformation about the cores, I really had to get the embedded guys to give a little to get some information confirmation, including the number of thermistors in the case and where this coretemp comes from. A coworker summarized it well by saying that it's so tough trying to get confirmed information, because you get different reports from 3rd parties, and the actual designers/manufacturers want to keep as much information secret as possible. Sorry that this still isn't 100% concrete, but they finally gave in a bit and gave me a bit more information to work with this time, so now you (and I) have a clearer definition at least of what's going on temperature-wise.

In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.

Best regards,

AMD Global Customer Care

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

This email is a direct result of your contact with AMD Global Customer Care and not part of a campaign. There is no need to unsubscribe to this email as you will only be contacted again if you directly request another service from AMD Global Customer Care.


and here is a letter from ALUCARDVPR thread:


Spoiler: AMD tech 2011



I see so many people going back and forth about The X6 and their faulty core temps. Seeing as I own a 1090t i decided to contact amd and ask them what the deal was with with the temps, and my reply was quite astonishing.

Paul~

Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I just recently had your email forwarded to my department.

Concerning your question regarding the temperatures with your processor. (1090) the maximum temperature threshold is 62 Celsius which set for the internal die (core) temperature of the chip. The core temperatures have an equational offset to determine temperature which equalizes at about 45 Celsius thus giving you more accurate readings at peak temperatures. The hindrance in this is the sub ambient idle temperature readings you speak of.

The silicon and adhesives used in manufacturing these processors has a peak temperature rating of 97+ Celsius before any form of degradation will take place. The processor also has a thermal shut off safe guard in place that shuts the processor down at 90 Celsius.

The Cpu temperature is read form a sensor embedded within the socket of your motherboard causing about a 7-10 Celsius variance form the actual Cpu temperature, which may be what you are reading about on the net.

You can use an application called AMD overdrive, that will allow you to monitor your temperatures accurately.

As long as your core temperature has not exceeded the high side of the 60 degree mark for extended periods of time you should be ok. 62 degrees holds a generous safety net to begin with.

I hope I was able to answer your questions, If you have any more inquiries don't hesitate to contact us.

Thank You

Alex Cromwell
Senior Technology Director
Advanced Micro Devices
Fort Collins, Colorado
2950 East Harmony Road
Suite 300
Fort Collins, CO
80528-9558



So as I am sure you have read this before this is nothing new to you, but i post both letters because I am here on OCN in the pursuit of maximum speed for my dollar with any current CPU I own. Forgive me if I am hard to convince even with letters from AMD. One side of says I want more speed and performance so go with the core temp, another side of me says go with the safer temps as what seems to good to be true with core temps is likely just that, wrong...thereby using cpu temp.

Sorry posted this before I saw your last post.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Here is the specs on your FX-4100 Max core temp limit is 70 C I would shoot for 60-65c when running prime for 24/7 use. Or if you go by Bubbas Tcase theory than TMPIN1
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-4100.html
> However not until you install these:http://www.enzotechnology.com/mos-c1.htm buy 2 packs and install them on each mosfet for the cpu power


Thanks i will look into buying some of these as i live in the uk i will get some off of ebay


----------



## ryan w

Got to go to work but need some explanation? why the variance in core temps tcore reading vs HWmonitors core reading of each core? I ran this test with different results i'll post screenshoots in the morning FYI


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Got to go to work but need some explanation? why the variance in core temps tcore reading vs HWmonitors core reading of each core? I ran this test with different results i'll post screenshoots in the morning FYI


The variance is because as the Tech Rep explained (after getting the embedded engineers to finally disclose some info) "Tcore" is derived by taking the nearest "Tcase" thermistor to that individual core and using a formula to "approximate" the temp and distance to that thermistor can affect that reading as "the coolest" showed. That makes it very unreliable to use as a standard for "maximum operating temperature". Now, *IF* the "letter" that ALUCARDVPR posted is in fact genuine I find it interesting that a "Senior Technology Director" seems to be so out of touch with the way his own company designs their CPU's. I've posted that letter in an email to the Tech Rep to get his take on it (for the emails I've posted feel free to contact AMD and use the "case" number as a reference).

Now let's look at the "AMD Family 10H Power and Thermal Data Sheet" posted on AMD's website. http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/43375.pdf

Look at the tables starting on page 17 and note that they don't use "Tcore Max" or "Tjunction Max" (the thermistor in the socket on the MB is "Tjunction") but instead use "Tcase Max".

Now let's look at the K7 (AMD Athlon, which is as the author of "Core Temp" stated before they changed the way temps were taken with K8).
http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/24228.pdf

It only mentions 1 temp diode which resides in the socket of the motherboard which it refers to as the "on board" sensor and gives the following note -

Note: The temperature sensor on the motherboard may not provide an accurate reading of the
thermal diode. Be sure that the on-board temperature sensor uses dual-sourcing currents.
Single-sourcing current does not provide suitable accuracy for thermal testing.


----------



## reflex99

Sorry to kinda throw this into what looks like an interesting conversation:

I have been out of town for a while, so that is why i haven't updated anything in a couple weeks.

When I get back, I'll update the list. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## ryan w

Right on It will be interesting to the see the response he has about a senior director stating core temps are to be followed, especially after the information you have provided us.

Had to quote this as this defined the meanings more clearly for me compared to reading the technical documents section to section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Tctl = Not an actual reading but a point of reference. AMD's cliff notes explanatiion -
> "_As for Tctl, there is a technical definition at http://support.amd.com/us/Processor_TechDocs/41256.pdf on page 73 that (tries to) explain it. As a very crude Cole's Notes version, it doesn't measure temperature as much as it is a sliding scale that refers to the processor's current temperature as it relates to the temperature at which the cooling fan has to get to 100% to hit the maximum case temperature (TCaseMax)_." (hence the use of "control" ctl in the name)
> Tcore = Again not an actual physical reading but a reading derived by taking the closest thermistors (Tcase thermistors) on the die package (not on the die itself but in the package itself that the die sits on) and using a formula to derive the approximate "core" temp. It's for that reason it's not used as a "maximum operating temp".
> Tjunction = The thermistor on the motherboard underneath the socket where the pins from the CPU make contact (hence the name "junction"). Also not an accurate way of measuring the temperature of the CPU which is why they stopped using it as a basis of that with the K7 CPU's (Athlon).
> Tcase = A "CPU Temp" output from the CPU itself. This started with the K8 architecture. It's taken from the thermistors on the die package. As AMD explains "_There are always more than 1 (at least 2, up to 6-8 potentially, but no elaboration given on how many per model), but the TCase temperature is determined by averaging those values out, done by the processor_". It gives an "average" value for the whole CPU die and not just a reading of individual cores. Probably the reason why AMD uses this for the "maximum operating temperature" (Tcase max) as just reading the "cores" ignores other potential hot spots on the CPU (the CPU/NB, IGP etc). (hence the use of the "case" in the name).


Thanks for your work!

I would love to see some more 15h family documentation released by amd, very little is present on the developer page, and no power and thermal data sheet

This is a side note from the core vs case discussion. This test just shows different results than coolest results. Granted different clocks, multipliers, voltages, board, various bios settings, heatsink, TIM etc....

Before I went to work I was scratching my head at the posts that stated that temps varied depending on affinity per core, and was noticing some perceived data discrepancies in the testing results. So I did my own test with alternate results. My purpose was to see why core temps cpu #0 reading and HWmonitors core 0 differed greatly in some of the tests. In running Prime 95 I tested all cores, core 7, core 0, and core 3. My data stayed consistent and did not show a variance between core readings.

Affinity testing

All cores


Spoiler: All Cores






Core 7


Spoiler: Core 7






Core 0


Spoiler: Core 0






Core 3


Spoiler: Core 3







Long and the short of it I was unable to determine a location of a thermistor on die by using affinity. Discovered no variance between core temp and HWmonitor core readings, showed all cores giving 8c difference between tcase and tcore hope i am using these terms correctly, and with affinity set tcase and tcore are very close together. So is a averaging occurring to calculate the core temp in the case when all cores are running? even though when testing individual cores the difference is minimal?

Edit: oh and I could have let prime longer may have raised the temps +2 across the board, as with this bios OC setting Prime95 temps top out at 61c CPU temp


----------



## hot noisy calculator

What's the highest memory frequency the FX can run 'stable' at?

I've got 2332mhz 100% stable with Samsung 30nm memory, and I'm working on 2400mhz now, I've got screenshots at over 2600.

I find it interesting that at 2400 (11-11-11) my system benches and 'feels' faster than at 1600 (7-7-7), seems to go against the old saying about AMD's liking tighter timings.


----------



## reflex99

FX doesn't like low timings as much as PhII did.

FX prefers higher frequencies.

2400 cl9 is probably better for FX than 1600 CL7


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> FX doesn't like low timings as much as PhII did.
> FX prefers higher frequencies.
> 2400 cl9 is probably better for FX than 1600 CL7


Thanks.

Has anyone seen this cpu do 2400mhz+ (memory) stable? I've googled and googled and can't find anything.

So far 2332 seems to be my limit with this board and ram, but of course there are always more settings to try...it'd be nice to know if I have reached the IMC limit or not.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Thanks.
> Has anyone seen this cpu do 2400mhz+ (memory) stable? I've googled and googled and can't find anything.
> So far 2332 seems to be my limit with this board and ram, but of course there are always more settings to try...it'd be nice to know if I have reached the IMC limit or not.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209-12.html

your welcome.


----------



## AMD4ME

Some FX CPUs will run RAM @ 2400+ MHz.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1264141/memory-gskill-tridentx-2400-mhz-at-crosshair-v-formula-and-fx-8150

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4357/amd_fx_8150_bulldozer_2600mhz_ddr_ram_overclocking/index.html


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209.html
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bulldozer-ddr3-overclocking,3209-12.html
> your welcome.


Thanks Mr.P, awesome find.

I may be upgrading to a crosshair, I thought the only difference was an extra x16 lane but apparently it has much more memory tuning capability than the sabertooth.

I'll let you all know when I find my IMC's limit.

Sorry to interrupt the very compelling thermal discussion.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4ME*
> 
> Some FX CPUs will run RAM @ 2400+ MHz.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1264141/memory-gskill-tridentx-2400-mhz-at-crosshair-v-formula-and-fx-8150
> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4357/amd_fx_8150_bulldozer_2600mhz_ddr_ram_overclocking/index.html


Thank you very much. I had suspected it had to be possible, I'd find it hard to believe that I can get a maxxmem score at 2600 yet cannot get 2400 32m stable, I'll keep trying.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Thank you very much. I had suspected it had to be possible, I'd find it hard to believe that I can get a maxxmem score at 2600 yet cannot get 2400 32m stable, I'll keep trying.


I was also testing my pair of Samsungs. I'm not sure if it was a limitation of my board or my Samsungs but I couldn't get 2400Mhz.

I could only get them to Overclock with a 8x Multi which started them out at 1600Mhz. I could only get my FSB to 290.

At least they overclocked to 2000Mhz with only 1.3v


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I was also testing my pair of Samsungs. I'm not sure if it was a limitation of my board or my Samsungs but I couldn't get 2400Mhz.
> I could only get them to Overclock with a 8x Multi which started them out at 1600Mhz. I could only get my FSB to 290.
> At least they overclocked to 2000Mhz with only 1.3v


Your samsungs won't run on any other multi? That's odd.

Not sure what your running at 2000, but try 8-9-9-24.


----------



## Ghost12

ghost12 - fx8120 - asrock extreme 3 fx990
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423517


----------



## Ricwin

I'm getting 4.2GHz @ 1.2v on this 6100. Temps are still fairly high, but its optimized for quieter fan speeds. And the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 isn't great for overclocking


----------



## kahboom

I purchased a fx 8120 95w which is on back order, once i get it i will post results and compare to my fx 8150 125w, very excited.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I'm getting 4.2GHz @ 1.2v on this 6100. Temps are still fairly high, but its optimized for quieter fan speeds. And the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 isn't great for overclocking


If your CPU/NB is at 2000 (stock) make sure the CPU/NB V is 1.175, if you have it at 2200 set it to 1.2V. I've noticed MB's putting it at 1.25V stock which is on the high side (stock CPU/NB V should be 1.175V).


----------



## reflex99

I did pretty well and the OCN GC event. My previous FX knowledge helped. (pretty sure this one isn't a glitch)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424283


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> If your CPU/NB is at 2000 (stock) make sure the CPU/NB V is 1.175, if you have it at 2200 set it to 1.2V. I've noticed MB's putting it at 1.25V stock which is on the high side (stock CPU/NB V should be 1.175V).


i must agree.


----------



## reisya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Thanks.
> Has anyone seen this cpu do 2400mhz+ (memory) stable? I've googled and googled and can't find anything.
> So far 2332 seems to be my limit with this board and ram, but of course there are always more settings to try...it'd be nice to know if I have reached the IMC limit or not.






My trial n error for search max freq with my GBECO, still untestable.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reisya*
> 
> 
> 
> My trial n error for search max freq with my GBECO, still untestable.


I managed to get 2400....maybe a bit more later:


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I did pretty well and the OCN GC event. My previous FX knowledge helped. (pretty sure this one isn't a glitch)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424283


Nice work! It was good to meet you at the event - hope you had a good time and won some prizes


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I did pretty well and the OCN GC event. My previous FX knowledge helped. (pretty sure this one isn't a glitch)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424283


Dizzzzzzzzzzzzzam!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelidz

Shelidz / FX-8120 / ASrock 990fx Extreme 3/ Build Log


----------



## kelvintheiah

hi. have you tried benching your cpu with those 6870's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shelidz*
> 
> Shelidz / FX-8120 / ASrock 990fx Extreme 3/ Build Log


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> I'm getting 4.2GHz @ 1.2v on this 6100. Temps are still fairly high, but its optimized for quieter fan speeds. And the Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 isn't great for overclocking


Hm, that is quite amaizing ! Is taht clock stable or just for showcase ?? It seems to me that clock aint gona hold long P95, or any program.


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


how did you get that voltage?


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> how did you get that voltage?


i just overclocked with CnQ enabled at the bios, sometimes when you validate core speed and volts go down.


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> If your CPU/NB is at 2000 (stock) make sure the CPU/NB V is 1.175, if you have it at 2200 set it to 1.2V. I've noticed MB's putting it at 1.25V stock which is on the high side (stock CPU/NB V should be 1.175V).


Wasn't referring to the CPU/NB voltage. CPU/NB was running 1.175v @ 2200MHz.
The CPU Core volt was 1.2v @ 4.2GHz


----------



## shampoo911

im planning on buying a new cpu cooler for my 8150...

im considering three options (limited budget though)

*CORSAIR H80

CORSAIR H100

NOCTUA NH-D14*

i've done extensive research, and found that the H80 isn't that great.... it can probably leak and where i live, RMA'ing products is not an option... with my current cooler (Thermaltake FRIO) temps at 1.4375v @4.8ghz idle at 40°C and full load 60°C... obviously with the push/pull fans at 2500 rpm.. damn high and loud... im not planning 5.0ghz just yet..

results between the NH-D14 and the H100 are pretty alike... however, aesthetics is what troubles me...

performance wise, which will be the BEST pick?? and why

im just asking for personal opinion, please dont "fanboy" on me...


----------



## Lordred

H100 will win so long as you can get air over it.

The important difference between the two is the NH-D14 is going to give you better peak temps and will cool off faster, but the heatsink is a monster, you will need to be sure your case has good air flow, and your ram will clear it.

On the H100 side, you do not have to worry about case flow, just make the H100 an intake.


----------



## allikat

Given that an RMA for the closed loop systems is an impossibility, I'd suggest the NH-D14 or possibly the Silver Arrow or Phanteks coolers. But do take a long, loving glance at your board before you fit it, as it'll be the last you see of most of it.

Just popped in to give some encouragement. AMD forever









(Yes, I realize I'm running intel right now, but I still want AMD to come back with something really great).


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
i ahve a h100 its not the greatest price performace ratio,from stock its about 15c less than a stock.i have been up to 4.4ghz with mine.the NH-D14 is better,but if i sit at four gigs i can run silent and i dont think the air coolers do that at that clock or above.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> H100 will win so long as you can get air over it.
> The important difference between the two is the NH-D14 is going to give you better peak temps and will cool off faster, but the heatsink is a monster, you will need to be sure your case has good air flow, and your ram will clear it.
> On the H100 side, you do not have to worry about case flow, just make the H100 an intake.


i live in venezuela... ambient temperatures (without air conditioning) can get 40°C tops... my house has the A/C blessing and in my room, temps can get as low as 20°C... my case has a good airflow... so getting the H100 with some nice aftermarket fans, with a push/pull configuration, will help??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Given that an RMA for the closed loop systems is an impossibility, I'd suggest the NH-D14 or possibly the Silver Arrow or Phanteks coolers. But do take a long, loving glance at your board before you fit it, as it'll be the last you see of most of it.
> Just popped in to give some encouragement. AMD forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I realize I'm running intel right now, but I still want AMD to come back with something really great).


i really pop open my case several times a day for whatever thing i need... cable managemente or whatsoever... i've read that the noctua is THE best air cooler out there... im just looking for the BEST low temperatures a FX 8150 can get...

i just saw a dude, who overclocked his 8120 to almost 5.3ghz and with a H80 managed to get 15°C on idle.... and i was just OMG *** WTH... can that be possible???


----------



## MrPerforations

you will need a extra set of bolts to do push/pull set up.they only come with one set.
its so quite,i can hear the pump working.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i live in venezuela... ambient temperatures (without air conditioning) can get 40°C tops... my house has the A/C blessing and in my room, temps can get as low as 20°C... my case has a good airflow... so getting the H100 with some nice aftermarket fans, with a push/pull configuration, will help??
> i really pop open my case several times a day for whatever thing i need... cable managemente or whatsoever... i've read that the noctua is THE best air cooler out there... im just looking for the BEST low temperatures a FX 8150 can get...
> i just saw a dude, who overclocked his 8120 to almost 5.3ghz and with a H80 managed to get 15°C on idle.... and i was just OMG *** WTH... can that be possible???


Idle temps are worthless on the the FX cpus' they are calculated numbers, not real numbers, and at low temps are horribly inaccuret.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Given that an RMA for the closed loop systems is an impossibility, I'd suggest the NH-D14 or possibly the Silver Arrow or Phanteks coolers. But do take a long, loving glance at your board before you fit it, as it'll be the last you see of most of it.
> 
> Just popped in to give some encouragement. AMD forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I realize I'm running intel right now, but I still want AMD to come back with something really great).


Yeah, I miss my motherboard at times. Have to google for a pic of it and put it as a desktop wallpaper..


----------



## dankvwguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Idle temps are worthless on the the FX cpus' they are calculated numbers, not real numbers, and at low temps are horribly inaccuret.


that definitely the case. im at 4.7ghz right now and my idle temp in core temp is about 17 C all day but the idle CPU temp in HWMonitor is 35 C

is 35 C decent for a fx-8120 running at 4.7ghz?


----------



## Lordred

Do you use C&Q / C1E / C6?


----------



## dankvwguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Do you use C&Q / C1E / C6?


every single option in the bios on the same page as the C&Q stuff is disabled. basically anything that would limit the cpu.


----------



## Lordred

you realize C&Q, C1E, and C6 do not limit the CPU, but allow it to enter a low power state while not under load.

You will get even better idle / low use state temps with those enabled, as well as extend the life of the CPU dramaticly if your computer spends long times idleing.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricwin*
> 
> Wasn't referring to the CPU/NB voltage. CPU/NB was running 1.175v @ 2200MHz.
> The CPU Core volt was 1.2v @ 4.2GHz


At 2200 for CPU/NB you should be setting it to 1.2V for stability. 1.2v core voltage seems a little low for 4.2GHz, I'm willing to bet it won't pass prime95.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Your samsungs won't run on any other multi? That's odd.
> Not sure what your running at 2000, but try 8-9-9-24.


Sorry I should correct that. I can set my Samsungs to 1866 (9.33 Multi). But in saying that, I can't increase the FSB to overclock them at this setting, for example to 2000Mhz. But if I set an 8X divider and set them to 2000Mhz + they are fine.

Also tried 10X Divider, 11X and 12X (these were added with the most recent BIOS F7)

I was trying forever to get a pair of Samsungs, and when I got them I thought they were defective cause they wouldn't overclock. That's when I tried them from the 8x divider and they were fine.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sorry I should correct that. I can set my Samsungs to 1866 (9.33 Multi). But in saying that, I can't increase the FSB to overclock them at this setting, for example to 2000Mhz. But if I set an 8X divider and set them to 2000Mhz + they are fine.
> Also tried 10X Divider, 11X and 12X (these were added with the most recent BIOS F7)
> I was trying forever to get a pair of Samsungs, and when I got them I thought they were defective cause they wouldn't overclock. That's when I tried them from the 8x divider and they were fine.


It may not be the ram that is failing, on my board I need about 1.3v on both the cpu-nb and nb-ht to be stable at over 250 fsb (htt link).


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> It may not be the ram that is failing, on my board I need about 1.3v on both the cpu-nb and nb-ht to be stable at over 250 fsb (htt link).


Oh definately not my Ram. It's probably a motherboard issue. I've had the Ram up to 2320Mhz (290 FSB)
It's just strange that it only overclocks with 8x divider. I didn't spend much time trying to go further with it. I'm only using a Gigabyte 990fx UD3 rev. 0.
I don't even have LLC on this board for Overclocking. (Rev. 1. only) But for $100 it gets the job done.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Oh definately not my Ram. It's probably a motherboard issue. I've had the Ram up to 2320Mhz (290 FSB)
> It's just strange that it only overclocks with 8x divider. I didn't spend much time trying to go further with it. I'm only using a Gigabyte 990fx UD3 rev. 0.
> I don't even have LLC on this board for Overclocking. (Rev. 1. only) But for $100 it gets the job done.


Are you playing with subtimings too? It might be that your board is changing timings when you change multipliers, are subtimings on auto?

If this is the case, write down all your timings with the stable overclock and try manually entering them on the new divider.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> you realize C&Q, C1E, and C6 do not limit the CPU, but allow it to enter a low power state while not under load.
> You will get even better idle / low use state temps with those enabled, as well as extend the life of the CPU dramaticly if your computer spends long times idleing.


i was wondering... maybe you ARE right... but these options, i think they cause system instability with a high overclock... idk... maybe thottling back is not so recomended....

i just want to squeeze that FX to full performance, WITHOUT high temps... currently, mine seats on 39°C idle... but after watching that 15°C on idle....

which options should i have to turn on to achieve this?


----------



## Trev0r269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was wondering... maybe you ARE right... but these options, i think they cause system instability with a high overclock... idk... maybe thottling back is not so recomended....
> i just want to squeeze that FX to full performance, WITHOUT high temps... currently, mine seats on 39°C idle... but after watching that 15°C on idle....
> which options should i have to turn on to achieve this?


As someone that uses the power saving features on a 8120, let me jump in.

Generally speaking, FX chips run hot while under high performance overclocks. If you stress a FX chip, it'll use a lot of power and throw off a lot of heat even with power saving features all turned on. I also back up what Lordred said. Turn on the features he mentioned if you're interested in saving energy when you're not stressing your computer.

15 degrees C idle? That's like 58-60 degrees F and that seems wrong for an idle temperature, unless you tell me room temp was also really low. 15 degrees sounds like something that would come from the core temps, which is derived from a formula that is less accurate when idle.


----------



## Lordred

with all of the power saving features on, you may idle at ROOM temp, but the sensors on these things are horribly inaccuret on the low end.

When you do the overclock right, C1E, C6, and C&Q should not cause system instability. however I do the opposite of what your doing shampoo, I'm running my little FX-4100 at the retail speed of 3600mhz, while I have the voltage turned all the way down to 1.135v CPU/1.100v CPU-NB and my ram turned down to 1333 CL 7 1.30v

But I do all this because I'm in a very warm climate and I do not use the AC. if you are ever intrested, try bringing your 8150 down to 3.6ghz and start with the voltage down around 1.15v, turn the CPU-NB down to 1.15 at first also, and try testing it then, you may find you like the lack of heat more then the extra speed.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Are you playing with subtimings too? It might be that your board is changing timings when you change multipliers, are subtimings on auto?
> If this is the case, write down all your timings with the stable overclock and try manually entering them on the new divider.


I adjust all the timings manually. My guess would be that for the Memory Divider clock there is controller that you can increase the voltage on if you are running a higher divider. Since I just have a cheapy board, I don't have access to adjust this setting.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I adjust all the timings manually. My guess would be that for the Memory Divider clock there is controller that you can increase the voltage on if you are running a higher divider. Since I just have a cheapy board, I don't have access to adjust this setting.


Ah well I tried. Still, at 2000mhz. my benches are very close to the max #'s I've pulled, so if I were you I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## johny66cz

Hi,

what is better? FX-4100 on 4,5Ghz or Phenom X4 965BE on 4Ghz? Thanks


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny66cz*
> 
> Hi,
> what is better? FX-4100 on 4,5Ghz or Phenom X4 965BE on 4Ghz? Thanks


FX-4100 @ 4.5 GHz, but if you are deciding on what to buy wait for the FX-4320


----------



## johny66cz

will be much more better then FX-4100? and when wil be available? I need CPU as soon as possible


----------



## Lordred

2 to 3 months at minimum, and performance is unknown


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> 2 to 3 months at minimum, and performance is unknown


But it can be speculated from the trinity reviews, gives you a pretty good idea where the core performance is going to be for piledriver, i also expect the possibility of higher clocks.


----------



## johny66cz

too late.. buy now FX-4100 or X4 965BE ? (MB Asus M5A97) I want overclock


----------



## Cannon19932006

i'd recommend fx-4100, easily hits 4.5ghz with even cheap air cooling.


----------



## iXStaRav45787Xi

Doesnt the high overclocks require higher psu because of the power draw


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXStaRav45787Xi*
> 
> Doesnt the high overclocks require higher psu because of the power draw


Yes but a quality 500-600w psu should be able to handle any realistic overclock with a single gpu setup.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXStaRav45787Xi*
> 
> Doesn't the high overclocks require higher psu because of the power draw


If you can tweak the voltage smoothly the amount of watt change isn't that big.

F * V²


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> FX-4100 @ 4.5 GHz, but if you are deciding on what to buy wait for the FX-4320


No, phenom x4 4ghz is faster. fx-4100 is like 2core cpu(half cores)


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Yes but a quality 500-600w psu should be able to handle any realistic overclock with a single gpu setup.


How about a 750w with two gpu's,fx4100? enough headroom to overclock?


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> No, phenom x4 4ghz is faster. fx-4100 is like 2core cpu(half cores)


Trust me on this... The FX-4100 is faster even at stock when compared to Phenom X4 and I don't think Phenom can even hit 4 GHz... unless it is on LN2.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> How about a 750w with two gpu's,fx4100? enough headroom to overclock?


Yep.
3.6 GHz * (1.45v)² / 4.5 GHz * (1.45v)²
~20-25% increase in power consumption
~115w to ~140w

~140W(CPU) + <50W(Memory, HDD, Disc, Motherboard) + (200W * 2) => 750 - 590Ws => 160Ws of room

I'm assuming you are aiming for the 28-nm class GPUs (7850-7970/660-680 GTX)


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> How about a 750w with two gpu's,fx4100? enough headroom to overclock?


what 2 cards?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Trust me on this... The FX-4100 is faster even at stock when compared to Phenom X4 and I don't think Phenom can even hit 4 GHz... unless it is on LN2. :bike:Yep.


I think he meant phenom ii, but yes a fx-4100 @ 4.5ghz beats p2 @ 4.


----------



## munnis

i hit with phenom x6 4,2ghz for easy with air

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/1/ fx-4100 suck and phenom wins


----------



## iXStaRav45787Xi

Cannon i wish they made a gold and black motherboard i wanted to do a gold and black color scheme







opc

i would love to build a i5 but i dont have the money and stuff


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> No, phenom x4 4ghz is faster. fx-4100 is like 2core cpu(half cores)


Not really no.


2 integer cores per module with 1 256b fpu that can split into two 128b fpu's

I think the term used is Cluster Based Multithreading (CMT.) The easiest way to put it is, it's a 2 module, 4 threaded cpu.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> i hit with phenom x6 4,2ghz for easy with air
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/1/ fx-4100 suck and phenom wins


Let's see the validation then? Anyone here in these forums will tell you that *most* phenom ii will not hit 4.2ghz EASY on air.


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> i hit with phenom x6 4,2ghz for easy with air
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1766/1/ fx-4100 suck and phenom wins


this article is strange. 4.5 GHz on air with my 4100 is unstable in prime95. its funny seeing his voltage at 1.3 while mine is at 1.4. this is why i dont rely on internet reviews and only on forum reviews. we arent getting paid to lie in here.


----------



## munnis

It takes an FX 4100 @ 4.5Ghz to match the performance of a Phenom II @ 4.0Ghz


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> It takes an FX 4100 @ 4.5Ghz to match the performance of a Phenom II @ 4.0Ghz


Phenom II what? 955 BE? 1100T? or just all Phenom II's including the dual core? not sure if youre trolling or actually legit.......


----------



## munnis

the petes my phenom x6 with four core activate is that easy

Edit: Damn it need delete, someone please delete that post


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> this article is strange. 4.5 GHz on air with my 4100 is unstable in prime95. its funny seeing his voltage at 1.3 while mine is at 1.4. this is why i dont rely on internet reviews and only on forum reviews. we arent getting paid to lie in here.


my phenom x6 with four core activate is that easy

Edit: Damn it need delete, someone please delete that post


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Let's see the validation then? Anyone here in these forums will tell you that *most* phenom ii will not hit 4.2ghz EASY on air.


my phenom x6 with four core activate is that easy


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the petes*
> 
> Phenom II what? 955 BE? 1100T? or just all Phenom II's including the dual core? not sure if youre trolling or actually legit.......


x4


----------



## the petes




----------



## MrPerforations

if you want to delete post,just edit it and delete what you have written and then type nvm,but nevermind.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*


Don't use AMD's marketing it didn't get pass engineer -> marketing really well...

First off AMD's Cores can do Integer and Floating Point up to 64 bits in the core it is just very slow(Single instruction single data). This where the 4x128b Floating Point&Integer SIMD(single instruction multiple data) accelerator comes in.

Each AMD core has 4 64bit AGLUs/1 Mul pipe/1 Div pipe and each AMD Module has a FPU SIMD accelerator with 4 128 bit FP pipes
Now to break it up...
4 x 4 -> 16 AGLUs -> 8 of which are Execution Pipes(Math aimed Add+Sub+Mem), 8 of which are Address Generation Logic Units(Memory Aimed Add+Sub+Mem)
2 x 4 -> 8 FP Pipes -> 4 of which are aimed at FP/Int aimed(FMA,Mul,Add), 4(2~) of which Int/(Mem~) aimed(Add, Mul, Memory(2~))
The Mul/Div pipes are self explained they work on Multiplications and Division. <- 4 of these in the FX-4100, the div pipe is disabled in Bulldozer...

^--- FX-4100


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Trust me on this... The FX-4100 is faster even at stock when compared to Phenom X4 and I don't think Phenom can even hit 4 GHz... unless it is on LN2. :bike:Yep.
> 3.6 GHz * (1.45v)² / 4.5 GHz * (1.45v)²
> ~20-25% increase in power consumption
> ~115w to ~140w
> ~140W(CPU) + <50W(Memory, HDD, Disc, Motherboard) + (200W * 2) => 750 - 590Ws => 160Ws of room
> I'm assuming you are aiming for the 28-nm class GPUs (7850-7970/660-680 GTX)


I don't know et everybody keeps telling me to go that route but I was leaning towards two galaxy gtx 560's with 2gb of vram  here's the threadhttp://www.overclock.net/t/1276719/is-a-gtx-560-worth-buying-over-a-gtx-460/60#post_17620386


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> I don't know why everybody keeps telling me to go that route but I was leaning towards two galaxy gtx 560's with 2gb of vram


Kepler is much more efficient than Fermi and you get TXAA/FXAA(Hw Accelerated)/Adaptive Vsync(Hw Accelerated)/Faster VRAM(Higher frequency with lower CAS latency).

But, if you have to go with SLI 560 Ti go with it.


----------



## munnis

nice cards indeed but amd system needs amd gpu. take some 6950 2gb


----------



## victorzamora

So I have an FX4100 that I ran up to 5GHz.....and I used to have an Athlon II X4 640 that I had up to 4GHz. Comparing SuperPi results, the FX4100 only beats the Athlon in the higher calculation values. BD loses below 1M, slight victory at 1M and then starts pulling away. I was disappointed in its performance. I know that SuperPi isn't a great all-around benchmarking tool....but it's what I had. Either way, if the P2X4 doesn't outperform BD then I'm pretty disappointed with the Phenoms as well.

Please note, I like my little 4100. It does great for what I want....it's just a little depressing that BD isn't at least better than AthlonII hands down in every respect when it's clocked 1GHz higher.


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> nice cards indeed but amd system needs amd gpu. take some 6950 2gb


the new am3+ boards can run nvidia now:teaching:


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> the new am3+ boards can run nvidia now:teaching:


Yes, and olders can too with sli hack, but running nvidia cards with amd system is so ugly


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> what 2 cards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> I don't know et everybody keeps telling me to go that route but I was leaning towards two galaxy gtx 560's with 2gb of vram  here's the threadhttp://www.overclock.net/t/1276719/is-a-gtx-560-worth-buying-over-a-gtx-460/60#post_17620386


Two of these cards


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Either way, if the P2X4 doesn't outperform BD then I'm pretty disappointed with the Phenoms as well.


Do you want a good explanation why Bulldozer and Phenom series are lackluster? They were mostly late or relatively broken when they got into the market. What is funny we have Bulldozer's successor in the LP market so it's only a matter of time before K14h replaces K15h.

Phenom was one 65nm and had errata galore...
Phenom II was on 45nm but carried over the problems of K8, overall in applications the CPU only achieved 50% efficiency in the SISD area and 65% in the SIMD area.
Bulldozer was ultimately delayed and none of the bugs or problems that occurred in 2008-2009 were fixed till they were about to launch(May to October timeframe) with this architecture they fixed with problems with K8L(K10h) the cores achieved 95% efficiency in the SISD area and 95% efficiency in the SIMD area.
Bobcat K14h is a newer architecture than Bulldozer and will most likely have a decedent that will replace Bulldozer.

Knowing that Microsoft and Sony are aiming for the Jaguar architecture from AMD it would appear that Jaguar will be the derived Bobcat architecture that will replace Bulldozer in the High Performance market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> Yes, and olders can too with sli hack, but running nvidia cards with amd system is so ugly


I run a single 480 GTX it runs better than my fellows that use the 5800/6800/7700 series. (I would need a 670 to beat the 6900/7800/7900)


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> So I have an FX4100 that I ran up to 5GHz.....and I used to have an Athlon II X4 640 that I had up to 4GHz. Comparing SuperPi results, the FX4100 only beats the Athlon in the higher calculation values. BD loses below 1M, slight victory at 1M and then starts pulling away. I was disappointed in its performance. I know that SuperPi isn't a great all-around benchmarking tool....but it's what I had. Either way, if the P2X4 doesn't outperform BD then I'm pretty disappointed with the Phenoms as well.
> Please note, I like my little 4100. It does great for what I want....it's just a little depressing that BD isn't at least better than AthlonII hands down in every respect when it's clocked 1GHz higher.


i have upgraded from athlon II x4,the x8 are the new x4 and in amd overdrive for instance,my athlon II would score 3000~4000,while the x8 scores 7000~8000.i have not benched other tests,but seems to be a lot better than an athlon II.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXStaRav45787Xi*
> 
> Doesnt the high overclocks require higher psu because of the power draw


Depends on the CPU and what it's original power draw is before overclocking. For example the Power draw on a 4100 is not going to be nearly as much OC'd as an 8150 will be. What is your budget? For just a little ($30) you can get the 6100 and it's an awesome CPU. Be aware though, there have been people that are having issues overclocking on the M5A97 when trying to go past 4.2GHz. I don't know if it's a BIOS issue and has been fixed or if they're doing something wrong with their settings etc. Look for someone who has that series of MB with an FX CPU and has successfully OC'd the CPU. If you already have it that is. If not, I would suggest looking at another board (there are several that are roughly in the same price range).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXStaRav45787Xi*
> 
> Cannon i wish they made a gold and black motherboard i wanted to do a gold and black color scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opc
> i would love to build a i5 but i dont have the money and stuff


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Don't use AMD's marketing it didn't get pass engineer -> marketing really well...
> First off AMD's Cores can do Integer and Floating Point up to 64 bits in the core it is just very slow(Single instruction single data). This where the 4x128b Floating Point&Integer SIMD(single instruction multiple data) accelerator comes in.
> Each AMD core has 4 64bit AGLUs/1 Mul pipe/1 Div pipe and each AMD Module has a FPU SIMD accelerator with 4 128 bit FP pipes
> Now to break it up...
> 4 x 4 -> 16 AGLUs -> 8 of which are Execution Pipes(Math aimed Add+Sub+Mem), 8 of which are Address Generation Logic Units(Memory Aimed Add+Sub+Mem)
> 2 x 4 -> 8 FP Pipes -> 4 of which are aimed at FP/Int aimed(FMA,Mul,Add), 4(2~) of which Int/(Mem~) aimed(Add, Mul, Memory(2~))
> The Mul/Div pipes are self explained they work on Multiplications and Division. <- 4 of these in the FX-4100, the div pipe is disabled in Bulldozer...
> ^--- FX-4100


I think that the problems with FX have a lot to do with the L1/L2 cache setup. Latencies are significantly higher than Thuban and Sandy Bridge. With previous generations each core had 64KB instruction and 64KB data caches (for a total of 128KB) L1 Cache while Bulldozer has 16KB data cache per "core" and shares 64KB Instruction cache across the module. SB has 16KB data cache per core but it's latency is also much faster. Bulldozers L2 Cache is much larger than Thubans yet it's latency is 40% slower than Thubans. It's L3 is also much larger and slower as well. It's almost as if they took the opteron BD design (where larger cache makes sense even if it is slower) and forgot to scale down the cache for the desktop version of the CPU. I wonder if those are some of the fixes that they did with PD. Smaller and faster L2 and L3 cache would I suspect not only improve performance *but* would save die space and complexity and make each die cheaper to produce.

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/100583-analyzing-bulldozers-scaling-single-thread-performance/3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> So I have an FX4100 that I ran up to 5GHz.....and I used to have an Athlon II X4 640 that I had up to 4GHz. Comparing SuperPi results, the FX4100 only beats the Athlon in the higher calculation values. BD loses below 1M, slight victory at 1M and then starts pulling away. I was disappointed in its performance. I know that SuperPi isn't a great all-around benchmarking tool....but it's what I had. Either way, if the P2X4 doesn't outperform BD then I'm pretty disappointed with the Phenoms as well.
> Please note, I like my little 4100. It does great for what I want....it's just a little depressing that BD isn't at least better than AthlonII hands down in every respect when it's clocked 1GHz higher.


You're using an old single threaded benchmark (SuperPI=outdated program in an era of more and more software being designed to utilize multiple cores) and using it to determine performance on a CPU designed for multi-threading. That's like taking a Ferrari and testing it in a school zone at 20mph.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I think that the problems with FX have a lot to do with the L1/L2 cache setup. Latencies are significantly higher than Thuban and Sandy Bridge. With previous generations each core had 64KB instruction and 64KB data caches (for a total of 128KB) L1 Cache while Bulldozer has 16KB data cache per "core" and shares 64KB Instruction cache across the module. SB has 16KB data cache per core but it's latency is also much faster. Bulldozers L2 Cache is much larger than Thubans yet it's latency is 40% slower than Thubans. It's L3 is also much larger and slower as well. It's almost as if they took the opteron BD design (where larger cache makes sense even if it is slower) and forgot to scale down the cache for the desktop version of the CPU. I wonder if those are some of the fixes that they did with PD. Smaller and faster L2 and L3 cache would I suspect not only improve performance *but* would save die space and complexity and make each die cheaper to produce.
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/100583-analyzing-bulldozers-scaling-single-thread-performance/3


They did take the Opteron Bulldozer design...it's called chip-harvesting.

Valencia -> Zambezi/Interlagos
Seoul -> Vishera/Abu Dhabi

Saves money using the same dies in fabrication. The latency non-problem is from the write-through...(it's a non-problem because it was designed for write-through)

Write-back > Write-through in performance always...

Phenom, Phenom II, Sandy Bridge, Ivy Bridge all use Write-back. (Bobcat uses Write-back)


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> nice cards indeed but amd system needs amd gpu. take some 6950 2gb


Lol?


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Lol?


I think he's confusing problems with SLI and AMD CPU's (which I've suspected has more to do with Chipset bugs than anything) and carrying it over to all NVidia GPU's.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> You're using an old single threaded benchmark (SuperPI=outdated program in an era of more and more software being designed to utilize multiple cores) and using it to determine performance on a CPU designed for multi-threading. That's like taking a Ferrari and testing it in a school zone at 20mph.


Except for he's comparing CPUs both costing the same price, consisting of the same number of threads, for similar(less) price.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I think he's confusing problems with SLI and AMD CPU's (which I've suspected has more to do with Chipset bugs than anything) and carrying it over to all NVidia GPU's.


Didn't 9xx bring sli support back to amd?


----------



## the petes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Didn't 9xx bring sli support back to amd?


the 990FX chipset has native support for Nvidia SLI.


----------



## Jared2608

I've also heard from many people that AMD CPU's aren't suited to Nvidia GPU's. They say you need an Intel CPU to have enough power to use a high end Nvidia card. By that reasoning I guess you can't use an HD7970 with an AMD CPU, according to those people.


----------



## Seronx

Don't throw away your Bulldozer/Piledriver chips... Those two Misc I/O spots are 42 Lanes of PCI-E.

Secret functionality? maybe.

AM3+ -> AM4? maybe.


----------



## munnis

You dont even need 990fx for sli, you can use sli hack if you have only crossfire supporting motherboard.


----------



## Bishie

I currently have an FX-6200 @ 4.2GHz. How does it compare to the 1100T and earlier Phenom II's?


----------



## munnis

phenom x6 4,2ghz is faster than fx-6xxx 4,2ghz


----------



## Bishie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> phenom x6 4,2ghz is faster than fx-6xxx 4,2ghz


Faster by a substantially large margin? I'm beginning to question the effectiveness of my CPU, especially when paired with my GTX 670 2GB. Is it worth switching to an 8150, or simply awaiting Piledriver? I did originally opt for an 1100T, but they were difficult to find, and extremely expensive.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishie*
> 
> Faster by a substantially large margin? I'm beginning to question the effectiveness of my CPU, especially when paired with my GTX 670 2GB. Is it worth switching to an 8150, or simply awaiting Piledriver? I did originally opt for an 1100T, but they were difficult to find, and extremely expensive.


I would just wait for Piledriver


----------



## munnis

x6 4,2ghz is equal to fx-6xxx 4.6-4,7ghz


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Hi all, I finally went and replaced my trusty 555 yesterday with an FX-4170. Thus far I am tickled pink with what I am seeing. I am running the stock cooler, so I settled for using the AI suite auto-OC, which gave me 4.5 Ghz. I see temps around 70c during Prime95, and only a few degrees less with stock settings. The heaviest game I play right now is Supreme Commander, and even with a 120kmx120km map with 7 AIs I am seeing less then 50% CPU usage (spread out on all 4 cores) a couple hours into the game. At these levels the 4.5 Ghz OC runs less than 50c, which is pretty good considering ambient temp is around 30. I have just begun to tinker with the settings. Thus far I have managed to get my 16GB of Samsung 30nm RAM running smoothly @ 2034 Mhz and 2600 NB, giving me a 12+GB/s MaxxMemm score. That would land me in the top ten ranked on the AMD MaxxMemm thread here. I will tinker a bit more to see if I can crack the 13 GB/s mark before I submit for a new place on the board. I am not planning on running an OC much over what I have now 24/7, but I do want to do some test runs and see how far I can go . Please toss me some of your your favorite bus/multi combos. I am going to turn off CnQ and the other power saving things and do some runs today.


----------



## munnis

my phenom x6 4,3ghz maxxmemm score is over 14gb/s with 1720mhz


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> my phenom x6 4,3ghz maxxmemm score is over 14gb/s with 1720mhz


Sorry, I am out of crackers. What prize would you like instead?


----------



## munnis

fx-8150 for free or hd5970


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> fx-8150 for free or hd5970


I will forward that request to the Prize Department. I am pretty sure they were thinking more along the lines of "one unbitten maybe day-old Internet Donut" though.


----------



## munnis

I didnt understand sorry im from russia


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Hi all, I finally went and replaced my trusty 555 yesterday with an FX-4170. Thus far I am tickled pink with what I am seeing. I am running the stock cooler, so I settled for using the AI suite auto-OC, which gave me 4.5 Ghz. I see temps around 70c during Prime95, and only a few degrees less with stock settings. The heaviest game I play right now is Supreme Commander, and even with a 120kmx120km map with 7 AIs I am seeing less then 50% CPU usage (spread out on all 4 cores) a couple hours into the game. At these levels the 4.5 Ghz OC runs less than 50c, which is pretty good considering ambient temp is around 30. I have just begun to tinker with the settings. Thus far I have managed to get my 16GB of Samsung 30nm RAM running smoothly @ 2034 Mhz and 2600 NB, giving me a 12+GB/s MaxxMemm score. That would land me in the top ten ranked on the AMD MaxxMemm thread here. I will tinker a bit more to see if I can crack the 13 GB/s mark before I submit for a new place on the board. I am not planning on running an OC much over what I have now 24/7, but I do want to do some test runs and see how far I can go . Please toss me some of your your favorite bus/multi combos. I am going to turn off CnQ and the other power saving things and do some runs today.


Don't you dare go beat my score in the AMD Maxxmem thread.







Reached my limit with these Corsair XMS3's.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Don't you dare go beat my score in the AMD Maxxmem thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reached my limit with these Corsair XMS3's.


My current rank on there with my 555 is with my old set of 4 GB 2000 Mhz XM3s which would run max stable 1600*7-8-8. Pretty good memory for the price ($40 a year ago), but they get put to shame by the Samsung WonderRAM, less than $100 for 16 Gb









Edit to add:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> I didnt understand sorry im from russia


I was being facetious. Humor does not usually translate well.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I will forward that request to the Prize Department. I am pretty sure they were thinking more along the lines of "one unbitten maybe day-old Internet Donut" though.


is the contest still open please?
that prize sounds yummy.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Don't you dare go beat my score in the AMD Maxxmem thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reached my limit with these Corsair XMS3's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current rank on there with my 555 is with my old set of 4 GB 2000 Mhz XM3s which would run max stable 1600*7-8-8. Pretty good memory for the price ($40 a year ago), but they get put to shame by the Samsung WonderRAM, less than $100 for 16 Gb
Click to expand...

I want the Samsungs but I can't find them over here.


----------



## munnis

find rams with micron chips


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I will forward that request to the Prize Department. I am pretty sure they were thinking more along the lines of "one unbitten maybe day-old Internet Donut" though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the contest still open please?
> that prize sounds yummy.
Click to expand...



Sorry about the bite, it was the last one.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I want the Samsungs but I can't find them over here.


Do you know what price they will be when they are available? They are excellent RAM but not the best. Their price/performance is second to none right now though. You can certainly get faster RAM, but it will cost 2x as much as the Samsung 30nm (here anyways).


----------



## munnis

ramms with micron chips are best


----------



## MrPerforations

i found some in the uk,but the price is terrible compaired to the usa.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA&campaign=pcm/googleshopping
thats a $100 for a set.no way iam paying that.


----------



## kzone75

No idea what price they will be, or if they ever will show up in the stores here. I asked my local computer store, but they didn't even know the Samsung 30nm existed. lol And that was a couple of months ago.. I got the same answer yesterday.


----------



## munnis

these are micron 30nm chips


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> these are micron 30nm chips


Samsung makes their own ICs. They also make around 1/2 of the total RAM IC's used by "RAM manufacturers" like GSkil-Corsair- etc. Thus far I am not aware of the Samsung 30 nm ICs being used by other "RAM manufacturers". I don't know if Samsung wants proprietary use of these new 30 nm ICs for a while or if the "RAM Manufacturers" want to cling to the old ICs that run hot and require blingy heatsinks- which of course sell a lot of RAM.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Except for he's comparing CPUs both costing the same price, consisting of the same number of threads, for similar(less) price.


And a Honda driving through a school zone seems like it performs the same as a ferrari driving through a school zone doesn't it. Now take that 4100 clock it to 4.5 or 4.6GHz and *THEN* compare it to that athlon II.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Didn't 9xx bring sli support back to amd?


There are still some issues with SLI and the 9xx chipset. Mainly in the form of performance hits that people are attributing to the FX chips but I think it's the chipset considering the performance disparity between an SLI setup and Xfire setup on those same CPU's.


----------



## Jared2608

Is you're FX-4170 at stock voltages?


----------



## munnis

samsung use micron chips on their rams


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Is you're FX-4170 at stock voltages?


Mine is at what the AI suite auto-OC chose. I think some may be bumped up a bit from stock. Not much though, would be my guess.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> samsung use micron chips on their rams


I looked at the two new sticks I put in the rig a couple weeks ago and they said "Samsung" on the Integrated Circuit Chips.

You can believe what you like though!


----------



## munnis

Read on your ram chip not with software app


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> Read on your ram chip not with software app


That is what I did. I assure you that my sets all say Samsung on the RAM ICs.


----------



## munnis

my samsung phone use micron chip


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> my samsung phone use micron chip


Fascinating.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Samsung manufactures it's own memory IC's.
Quote:


> Since 1993, the company has kept the title of the world's-largest memory chip maker.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Electronics
Quote:


> Samsung's Memory Division designs and manufactures integrated circuits for storing digital information. It is the market leader in dynamic random access memory (DRAM), static random access memory (SRAM), NAND flash memory and Solid State Drives (SSDs). In addition, the Division has been setting an aggressive pace for developing new memory devices and multichip packages, as well as pioneering fusion memories and commercializing nanotechnology.


http://www.samsung.com/dk/aboutsamsung/ourbusinesses/businessarea/devicesolutionsbusiness.html

Since Micron is one of Samsung's main competitors, I just don't see them EVER using micron chips in their products.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micron_Technology
Quote:


> Today, Micron's primary competitors include Samsung, Hynix, Toshiba and SanDisk.


----------



## munnis

Samsung uses elpida chips on their ram today world


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> Samsung uses elpida chips on their ram today world


As fascinating as this discussion about what chips Samsung does and does not use in their products is, I am still wondering what favorite bus/multi combos people are using with their FX's? The AI suite gave me 216 and 217 as bus speeds for different OC's. I had been using 244 on my old 555, it was odd in that it preferred high bus and low multi. I have seen some posts where people are using bus speeds ~260. I tried a couple of random bus speeds in that range yesterday but was not able to get a boot.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

I'm using 200 x 23 since I have 2133 memory and I can run it full speed with stock bus. The slight performance bumps gained by upping the bus isn't as much as I see with 2133 mem.


----------



## kzone75

I am at 215 x 21 at the moment.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I'm using 200 x 23 since I have 2133 memory and I can run it full speed with stock bus. The slight performance bumps gained by upping the bus isn't as much as I see with 2133 mem.


Thanks, I will try some straight 200 bus combos. Right now I have my memory @ 2034 *9-10-9-27, on the second tier memory multi and a bus of 216x21multi on the CPU. I will see if I can get up in the 2100+ range by lowering bus and running the memory in the top tier multi.

Edit to add: This is from yesterday. I managed to get my MaxxMemm score above 12 GB/s later but did not save a screen.



I think if I can find the right combo to run this Samsung at over 2100 with a 2700+ NB I should be able to break 13 GB/s. Keep in mind that this is with a whole 16 GB of RAM(4x4).


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> As fascinating as this discussion about what chips Samsung does and does not use in their products is, I am still wondering what favorite bus/multi combos people are using with their FX's? The AI suite gave me 216 and 217 as bus speeds for different OC's. I had been using 244 on my old 555, it was odd in that it preferred high bus and low multi. I have seen some posts where people are using bus speeds ~260. I tried a couple of random bus speeds in that range yesterday but was not able to get a boot.


increase cpu-nb voltage and you can get over 260
My board can go over 360 with increased cpu-nb voltage


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> As fascinating as this discussion about what chips Samsung does and does not use in their products is, I am still wondering what favorite bus/multi combos people are using with their FX's? The AI suite gave me 216 and 217 as bus speeds for different OC's. I had been using 244 on my old 555, it was odd in that it preferred high bus and low multi. I have seen some posts where people are using bus speeds ~260. I tried a couple of random bus speeds in that range yesterday but was not able to get a boot.


You can use whatever combination you like on these chips. The performance difference is very small.

1) If you are overclocking your ram, then adjusting your FSB is optimal to get the desired speed
2) If you are using stock ram settings, then you can just change the CPU multi.
3) Unless you are overclocking your ram, there is no point in increasing the NB speeds, the NB only has to be as fast as your ram speed. (1600mhz - 2400mhz)
4) Tweaking settings with both FSB and CPU Multi can reduce load temperatures for extreme overclocking 4.8Ghz+ (in your case, an aftermarket cooler would be best)

My favourite setup is FSB 220 CPU X 22

A good setup for you would be 220 X 19. I think the 2 Module FX's can do 4.2Ghz at 1.35v.

The only place I was able to get some Samsungs from was EBay.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> As fascinating as this discussion about what chips Samsung does and does not use in their products is, I am still wondering what favorite bus/multi combos people are using with their FX's? The AI suite gave me 216 and 217 as bus speeds for different OC's. I had been using 244 on my old 555, it was odd in that it preferred high bus and low multi. I have seen some posts where people are using bus speeds ~260. I tried a couple of random bus speeds in that range yesterday but was not able to get a boot.
> 
> 
> 
> You can use whatever combination you like on these chips. The performance difference is very small.
> 
> 1) If you are overclocking your ram, then adjusting your FSB is optimal to get the desired speed
> 2) If you are using stock ram settings, then you can just change the CPU multi.
> 3) Unless you are overclocking your ram, there is no point in increasing the NB speeds, the NB only has to be as fast as your ram speed. (1600mhz - 2400mhz)
> 4) Tweaking settings with both FSB and CPU Multi can reduce load temperatures for extreme overclocking 4.8Ghz+ (in your case, an aftermarket cooler would be best)
> 
> My favourite setup is FSB 220 CPU X 22
> 
> A good setup for you would be 220 X 19. I think the 2 Module FX's can do 4.2Ghz at 1.35v.
> 
> The only place I was able to get some Samsungs from was EBay.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your input, but I don't agree with everything you stated. I am not quite a RAM OC newbie, I am however 1 day in to running this FX-4170, so all of the favorite combos and such are not yet familiar to me. FYI: As I stated in an earlier post, I am already running the 4170 @ 4.5 Ghz and everything is just fine there. I am just looking for some combos up in the 4.7-4.8 Ghz range that people are having luck with to make a few speed runs for grins. At the moment I have no need to run above this 4.5 Ghz level, I would just like to get my top NB and crank up the 16GB of Samsung to it's best performance in this range.


----------



## MrPerforations

jagged,
my favorite settings are
233 x 16 to make a 1864mhz*2 = 3728
256 x 16 to make a 2048mhz*2 = 4096
267 x 16 to make a 2136mhz*2 = 4272
280 x 20 to make a 1866mhz (933 * 3=2800 * 2)= 5600?
thats as far as i got..like them as they give a 1:4 dram to fsb in most cases.no good for the fx though.


----------



## shampoo911

for the FX 8150, which is the best FSBRAM multiplier?? im currently at 3:16 running my rams @ 2200mhz... FSB = 207


----------



## MrPerforations

1:6 ddr3 2133,but with fx you dont need to worry about it,it make's no difference to them.


----------



## Lordred

For fun here are my 2133 results (Ram is rated for 1866 9-10-9 1.5v, running 2133 10-11-10 1.5v for the moment)

Edit: Btw, I cannot find v1.98 anywhere.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> increase cpu-nb voltage and you can get over 260
> My board can go over 360 with increased cpu-nb voltage


Proof? that is damn high.

are you using an AM2+ board? They love high reference clock for whatever reason.


----------



## victorzamora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> You're using an old single threaded benchmark (SuperPI=outdated program in an era of more and more software being designed to utilize multiple cores) and using it to determine performance on a CPU designed for multi-threading. That's like taking a Ferrari and testing it in a school zone at 20mph.


No, what I'm doing is comparing a 4-threaded CPU's performance to another 4-threaded CPU's performance on a thread-vs-thread level. If at 1GHz higher clock speeds it can't easily smoke the older processor, there's something wrong. Period. Comparing the 8150 to an Athlon II X4 CPU in a multi-threaded benchmark really is apples to oranges.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> No, what I'm doing is comparing a 4-threaded CPU's performance to another 4-threaded CPU's performance on a thread-vs-thread level. If at 1GHz higher clock speeds it can't easily smoke the older processor, there's something wrong. Period. Comparing the 8150 to an Athlon II X4 CPU in a multi-threaded benchmark really is apples to oranges.


What you're in fact doing is comparing a newer CPU with an older gen CPU vis a vis single threaded with an old program that uses an outdated, old x86 instruction set in an era of programs using accelerators more and more. Give it 2 more years and x86 instruction sets will go the way of the dodo. What are you going to do with superPI then?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> No, what I'm doing is comparing a 4-threaded CPU's performance to another 4-threaded CPU's performance on a thread-vs-thread level. If at 1GHz higher clock speeds it can't easily smoke the older processor, there's something wrong. Period. Comparing the 8150 to an Athlon II X4 CPU in a multi-threaded benchmark really is apples to oranges.


using Super Pi to claim one processor superior to another is quite silly.

Especially FX, where it was not designed to compete on an indiviual core level (and rightfully so, since most programs are multi-threaded by now), and the individual cores are rather "integer-weak".

@bubba: Super Pi uses x87, an old ass instruction set, that AMD doesn't actually support, and is just emulated on their processors. Hence the extremely poor times compared to Intel who has native x87 support (idk why, literally nothing uses x87)


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> using Super Pi to claim one processor superior to another is quite silly.
> Especially FX, where it was not designed to compete on an indiviual core level (and rightfully so, since most programs are multi-threaded by now), and the individual cores are rather "integer-weak".
> @bubba: Super Pi uses x87, an old ass instruction set, that AMD doesn't actually support, and is just emulated on their processors. Hence the extremely poor times compared to Intel who has native x87 support (idk why, literally nothing uses x87)


I stand corrected







I was going by the Wikipedia article on SuperPi which said old as dust x86 but as you've stated it's old as dust x87


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Proof? that is damn high.
> are you using an AM2+ board? They love high reference clock for whatever reason.


its am3 board
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2204272


----------



## axipher

I think mine is at 240 FSB to get me 1920 MHz on the RAM whatever multiplier is, then 19.5 on the CPU to get 4680 MHz.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I think mine is at 240 FSB to get me 1920 MHz on the RAM whatever multiplier is, then 19.5 on the CPU to get 4680 MHz.


Thanks, I will give that combo a try. CANARY is one sharp looking rig, congratulations on getting her so tight and clean looking







. It is my old high school colors- Red,Black,White. How is the Fatality motherboard working for you? I am considering going with a 990 (or 1090) mobo this fall when PD arrives and I have heard good things about the latest ASRock line. Dumping the psycho circus troupe color scheme from their line and adopting the clean black/red one they now have was the smartest thing they ever did. I bet their sales doubled just by doing that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I think mine is at 240 FSB to get me 1920 MHz on the RAM whatever multiplier is, then 19.5 on the CPU to get 4680 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will give that combo a try. CANARY is one sharp looking rig, congratulations on getting her so tight and clean looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is my old high school colors- Red,Black,White. How is the Fatality motherboard working for you? I am considering going with a 990 (or 1090) mobo this fall when PD arrives and I have heard good things about the latest ASRock line. Dumping the psycho circus troupe color scheme from their line and adopting the clean black/red one they now have was the smartest thing they ever did. I bet their sales doubled just by doing that.
Click to expand...

The board is absolutely amazing, from what I've read it consistently keeps up with the Crosshair V. It does fall short when going sub-zero though. I have a link in my sig to the BIOS updates and there is a little more info in that thread about the board itself.

LLC control is a little wonky until you figure it out, but 50% seems to be the sweet spot for me, at anything lower, it doesn't boot, anything higher and I get insane VDroop for some reason in OCCT's VCore graphs.

If you can wait though, I would wait out for the 1090FX boards to be on the safe side for future-proofing.


----------



## waltcujo

...


----------



## victorzamora

Bubba, I'm not saying that SuperPi is the best and/or only benchmark....it just shows that BD isn't performing as it should. The reason I chose SuperPi was because of the ambiguity between FX4100 being a quad-core or a dual-core with physical hyperthreading, so a single-threaded benchmark shows, in my mind, a simpler comparison. If I still had my Athlon, I'd run any benches you asked. If you would like me to run a bench, I can do that this weekend. The patches have helped. It seems like everything AMD does gets better with newer updates/drivers.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora*
> 
> Bubba, I'm not saying that SuperPi is the best and/or only benchmark....it just shows that BD isn't performing as it should. The reason I chose SuperPi was because of the ambiguity between FX4100 being a quad-core or a dual-core with physical hyperthreading, so a single-threaded benchmark shows, in my mind, a simpler comparison. If I still had my Athlon, I'd run any benches you asked. If you would like me to run a bench, I can do that this weekend. The patches have helped. It seems like everything AMD does gets better with newer updates/drivers.


I understand what you're saying, however as technology progresses why would you expect a CPU that's built for current gen and the future do well with something outdated and hardly used? You have to remember to keep backwards compatibility there is always a tradeoff. The patches are to fix the thread scheduling inconsistencies and cores being "parked" unnecessarily causing lag. As for other benchmarks I'll be testing this weekend for bias caused by intel's cpu dispatcher in their libraries (which are widely used by software programmers) with a VIA Nano and Agner Fog's CPUID manipulation program. I'll start a thread when I'm done showing whatever the results bear (either way).


----------



## iXStaRav45787Xi

So let me get this right a multi threaded game or program is where the fx shines?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXStaRav45787Xi*
> 
> So let me get this right a multi threaded game or program is where the fx shines?


Exactly.


----------



## iXStaRav45787Xi

It stinks such a advanced chip looks bad because of applications that only work on 1 or 2 cores


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXStaRav45787Xi*
> 
> So let me get this right a multi threaded game or program is where the fx shines?


Absolutely. And don't forget encoding. Going from a quad Phenom II to this it was shocking how fast it converted a DVD.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iXStaRav45787Xi*
> 
> So let me get this right a multi threaded game or program is where the fx shines?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. And don't forget encoding. Going from a quad Phenom II to this it was shocking how fast it converted a DVD.
Click to expand...

Yes, or server use. Right now my two MC servers (5 GB a piece + DynMap) and various Source servers are running flawlessly on my 8150 and it still has CPU cycles to spare.


----------



## kahboom

So I ordered a fx8120 for another PC which was supposed to be the 95watt version but since they were out there sending me the 125watt one instead. Am I better off just keeping it or sending it back to get the lower Watt one instead. I'm not limited by the motherboard and I'm using the noctua nh-d14 se 2011 (modded for am3 since it was on sale)


----------



## munnis

lower wattage cpus clocks better and are cooler


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> lower wattage cpus clocks better and are cooler


Far from the truth...


----------



## munnis

yes you are


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Far from the truth...


you call me liar?


----------



## t1gart1st

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2431150 msi 760gm-p21 t1gart1st its and fx 4100 going to invest in a fx 8120 for my self for extreme clocking this is a game build for my wife would pm if i saw the button


----------



## munnis

looks like cherry picked cpu 4,6ghz only with 1,224v


----------



## munnis

???


----------



## truckerguy

Humm I wonder do I have a cherry picked cpu?



I wonder if I hit 5.0Ghz is a cherry cpu?


----------



## munnis

5ghz with 1,5v is good result but not bestest and not cherry picked


----------



## Lordred

To be fair Bubba, I do a bit of encoding, and my 1100T ran rings around even the 8150 at encoding.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> To be fair Bubba, I do a bit of encoding, and my 1100T ran rings around even the 8150 at encoding.


No it didn't.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8150-zambezi-bulldozer-990fx,3043-17.html

Not even the 2600k "runs rings" around the fx-81xx in handbrake or main concept.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> so does the 990x and the 970 in atleast one case I have seen


970 doesn't

ASRock has a 970 Extreme4 that actually uses the 990X chipset, so it does support SLI, which might be what you are refering to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Humm I wonder do I have a cherry picked cpu?
> 
> I wonder if I hit 5.0Ghz is a cherry cpu?


any clue why your validations are getting rejected? possible motherboard glitches?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> terrible to see that fx-8150 is slower than i7 2600k


2600K was $100 more expensive at their respective launches ($230 vs $330). The 2600K should win.


----------



## munnis

yeah but i7 sandy bridge coming in 2011 Q1 but bulldozer 2011 Q3/4 so many time in computer world for making cpu faster than older i7 sandy


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> No it didn't.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8150-zambezi-bulldozer-990fx,3043-17.html
> Not even the 2600k "runs rings" around the fx-81xx in handbrake or main concept.


Don't forget that the review you posted was A)Pre-patch and B) at stock speeds. FX does even better than that overclocked.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> No it didn't.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/fx-8150-zambezi-bulldozer-990fx,3043-17.html
> Not even the 2600k "runs rings" around the fx-81xx in handbrake or main concept.


I use handbrake.

The 1100T was rightfully fast, and again, guess what an 1100T with a big overclock also goes much faster then what they showed.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I use handbrake.
> The 1100T was rightfully fast, and again, guess what an 1100T with a big overclock also goes much faster then what they showed.


fx 8 core > thuban 6 core in handbrake, the only point i'm trying to make.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I use handbrake.
> The 1100T was rightfully fast, and again, guess what an 1100T with a big overclock also goes much faster then what they showed.


And yet the 1100T maxes out at around 4GHz while the 8150 clocks much higher.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> And yet the 1100T maxes out at around 4GHz while the 8150 clocks much higher.


4.6-4.8 i'd guess for bulldozer with the cooling required to get a 1100t to 4-4.2


----------



## munnis

my x6 does 4,3ghz 1.55v prime stable


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> my x6 does 4,3ghz 1.55v prime stable


Screen with cpu-z, and prime open and running? Or it didn't happen. For example i can do this too....

"my fx-6100 does 5ghz on 1.4v prime stable" see how easy that was?


----------



## Lordred

I happen to be at my pals place today (he is the one who bought my 1100T system off me) I am bringing it back up to speed for an X264 run if anyone with a 6 or 8 core FX wishes to join.


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Screen with cpu-z, and prime open and running? Or it didn't happen. For example i can do this too....
> "my fx-6100 does 5ghz on 1.4v prime stable" see how easy that was?


Nice cannon


----------



## Lordred

3620mhz (sorry the 990FXA-UD5 has a wandering FSB)









4024mhz









This CPU can go up to 4.3ghz but that requires 1.55v, and the current owner does not have sufficiant cooling for such a run.


----------



## munnis

what temps you have in prime fulload test with 4ghz and what cooler you use?


----------



## tw33k

Tried the new 1.80 BIOS for my Fatal1ty but it froze on me twice while trying to OC. I've gone back to 1.60 but can't hit 4.6GHz any more no matter what I try. I'm stuck @ 4.5GHz 1.4v


----------



## munnis

im sorry to say that, but fatal1ty 990fx is not good oc board


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> what temps you have in prime fulload test with 4ghz and what cooler you use?


With a Zalman 9900Max that 1100T is 1.38v under load @ 4024mhz / 2740nb 1.2v load temps under prime are (Core temp) 50c, socket temp is 55c


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> im sorry to say that, but fatal1ty 990fx is not good oc board


Do you just say things to talk?

http://www.kitguru.net/components/motherboard/henry-butt/asrock-fatal1ty-990fx-professional-motherboard-review/5/

it's 12+2 phase, heatsinked, has all the good oc options... and according to this review they had no problem getting 1100t to 4.2ghz.

Edit: Incase your too lazy to read here is a direct quote from the review...

"One of the most impressive features of this motherboard is the overclocking capabilities. We were able to achieve 3.8 GHz with our AMD Phenom II X6 1090T using the automatic overclocking function without having to tweak any settings, meaning users of all abilities can benefit from the performance benefits without having to learn a plethora of bios settings.
When overclocking manually, we were able to achieve a fully stable 4.1 GHz without much trouble at all. We managed to boot at 4.3 GHz but the temperatures were rather high and the system ran into instability after a minute or so of Prime 95. That said, with better cooling, we wouldn't be surprised if you were able to achieve a stable overclock at this speed."


----------



## munnis

Look that review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/sabertooth-990fx-990fxa-ud7-990fxa-gd80,3068-17.html


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> im sorry to say that, but fatal1ty 990fx is not good oc board


What makes you say that? Do you own one? I'm able to get to 4.5GHz rock solid with very little effort. Unless you can back your comments up with facts, you should keep them to yourself


----------



## munnis

look one post upper my linked review


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> 970 doesn't
> ASRock has a 970 Extreme4 that actually uses the 990X chipset, so it does support SLI, which might be what you are refering to.
> any clue why your validations are getting rejected? possible motherboard glitches?
> 2600K was $100 more expensive at their respective launches ($230 vs $330). The 2600K should win.


Im not sure what is up with Cpuz 1.61 is buggy


----------



## munnis

is it safe use x6 idle 1.6v? because i have vdroop and with load have voltages lower


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> im sorry to say that, but fatal1ty 990fx is not good oc board


Hmmm...that's interesting because I have no problem overclocking on mine. Even got my 6100 up to 5Ghz.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Hmmm...that's interesting because I have no problem overclocking on mine. Even got my 6100 up to 5Ghz.


Other nice things about the ASRock 990FX Pro:
12+2 VRM (all others at 8+2)
Dual Lan
2 USB 3.0 Headers
Native support for DDR3 2400mhz
Support for Marvel AHCI and or AMD AHCI, with control options for each sata port.
3 slot spacing for Dual GPU's great for air cooling two monster GPU's
External Clr Cmos (For when you know you effed up that OC)
UEFI Shell to boot from.
Dozens of Fan headers all controlable from 5v to 12v in UEFI and setable to ramp up at different rates.

Only thing I have not used of those features is the part about dual GPU's as I currently do not own two monster GPU's.


----------



## jayflores

fatality released the 1.80 bios, any good stuff in this .rom?

looking to push more from this..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> fatality released the 1.80 bios, any good stuff in this .rom?
> looking to push more from this..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297


See my post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club/4950_50#post_17645511


----------



## Craver

Hello guys i am new here.

So, i own an AMD FX 8120. I see it is an overclocking beast but the main reason i bought that cpu is gaming. I have an Sapphire 7850OC, 8GB Ram DDR3 (1600Mhz) and a ASRock 970 extreme4 mobo. All these, on a 1680x1050 resolution.

So i am asking those who have tested, and those can answer. Will this rig run every game maxed out? And should i have hopes for my rig to last 1 year at least for high gaming?

You guys are doing great job in this thread, keep it up!


----------



## munnis

thats good computer, i think you can play 2-3 years all games high setting or maxed out.
no coilwhine your 7850?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I am running @ 4.5 Ghz. I have CnQ enabled, and it shows 1.08 Core Voltage when it idles down to 1/3 speed, which is most of the time. When it goes full speed it reads 1.54 volts. Is this where I should be at? These settings I am running are mostly derived from the ASUS AI suite auto-OC, so I am guessing that it would not choose excessive voltages. I am not yet familiar enough with what is "normal" with my new FX so I am playing it safe with the auto-OC for now, I will boost things in the future when I feel more comfortable with my knowledge base about FX CPU settings.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I am running @ 4.5 Ghz. I have CnQ enabled, and it shows 1.08 Core Voltage when it idles down to 1/3 speed, which is most of the time. When it goes full speed it reads 1.54 volts. Is this where I should be at? These settings I am running are mostly derived from the ASUS AI suite auto-OC, so I am guessing that it would not choose excessive voltages. I am not yet familiar enough with what is "normal" with my new FX so I am playing it safe with the auto-OC for now, I will boost things in the future when I feel more comfortable with my knowledge base about FX CPU settings.


That's too much voltage, you shouldn't need that much for 4.5ghz, of course every chip is going to be different but i'd bet you can hit 4.5 with 1.4v with mild llc.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I am running @ 4.5 Ghz. I have CnQ enabled, and it shows 1.08 Core Voltage when it idles down to 1/3 speed, which is most of the time. When it goes full speed it reads 1.54 volts. Is this where I should be at? These settings I am running are mostly derived from the ASUS AI suite auto-OC, so I am guessing that it would not choose excessive voltages. I am not yet familiar enough with what is "normal" with my new FX so I am playing it safe with the auto-OC for now, I will boost things in the future when I feel more comfortable with my knowledge base about FX CPU settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too much voltage, you shouldn't need that much for 4.5ghz, of course every chip is going to be different but i'd bet you can hit 4.5 with 1.4v with mild llc.
Click to expand...

I just checked again by running P95 and it shows 1.455 volts when torture testing. I guess the 1.5+ voltage I was seeing pop in and out when the CnQ enabled full core speed was a false reading. Thanks for filling me in about what is typical/safe for FX.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I am running @ 4.5 Ghz. I have CnQ enabled, and it shows 1.08 Core Voltage when it idles down to 1/3 speed, which is most of the time. When it goes full speed it reads 1.54 volts. Is this where I should be at? These settings I am running are mostly derived from the ASUS AI suite auto-OC, so I am guessing that it would not choose excessive voltages. I am not yet familiar enough with what is "normal" with my new FX so I am playing it safe with the auto-OC for now, I will boost things in the future when I feel more comfortable with my knowledge base about FX CPU settings.


I've found that the "auto OC" feature on most boards always supplies way too much voltage and as a result I don't ever bother with it (manual tweaking ftw). You would think that it would "know" what's sufficient/safe and what isn't, but on my old MSI 890FX board it chose 1.58V for my X4 965 for 4 GHz







The next one I had, another MSI with an i5-750, set the voltage to 1.42V. Aaaand last but not least, the Auto-OC on my current P8Z77-V likes to raise the BCLK very high (generally regarded as unsafe on the P67/Z68/Z77 platforms.)

So yeah, I've fiddled with this feature on every board I've owned and can't count the number of times it almost fried my board and CPU.







It might depend on the specific motherboard model and CPU combination, but that's been my luck with it thus far.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I don't regularly use the ASUS AI suite, as a matter of fact I have already removed it from my system. I had loaded it to use the Bios-update feature to be ready to install the FX-4170 and then to explore some basic OC settings with the auto-OC. In this case it seems to have chosen pretty good settings, everything is real stable. I do like some of the features of AI suite like the graphing feature, but it is buggy and hangs up- also adds10 seconds to boot times.


----------



## Lordred

Try 1.44v with 230x20.5 Works for my FX-4100 (well its 1.425v in the bios, LLC gives me a small V boost)


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Thanks Lordred, I will give those settings a try. I might do some speed runs later today, I have been trying to keep the rig up and d/l ing @$*!%! Steam updates to Shogun2. Dang thing chose to update right when I wanted it to use the built in S2 Benchmark!


----------



## munnis

what revisionfx-8150 is best overclocker?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> what revisionfx-8150 is best overclocker?


There is only 1 revision at this time, b2.


----------



## munnis

and with piledrive come new revision?


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> and with piledrive come new revision?


Naturally yes, PD is a new architecture, therefore new revision.


----------



## munnis

i hope those piledrives overclock higher than bulldozer and are cooler chip. Right now i use phenom x6 and i think swap that out when piledrive comes out.
I have good x6 full stable 4,3ghz 1.55v.
Piledrive works with 990fx boards?


----------



## mironccr345

The new PD will be AM3+ socket compatible, from what I've read.


----------



## bf3player1978

hope this is enough to get me in da club....


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> The new PD will be AM3+ socket compatible, from what I've read.


will PD be a better gaming chip than the FX-series


----------



## munnis

piledrive is too FX chip, piledrive fx is fx-8335 i think ?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> will PD be a better gaming chip than the FX-series


It's going to be a better chip period, so yes it will be a better gaming chip.

I'm looking forward to picking up an 8350 and throwing it under water.... I really want mid 5ghz.


----------



## munnis

5.5ghz would be nice with air or water


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> 5.5ghz would be nice with air or water


Yeah... Considering good 8150 silicon yields 5-5.1ghz(stable or not), i think mid 5ghz isn't that much of a stretch.

Look at Phenom 2; With process enhancements alone we went from 3.6ghz max OC on air, to 4.3-4.4ghz on the really good chips. A couple years of work on your process does things like that. Not to mention the addition of RCM that PD will bring. AMD has some exciting things going on.


----------



## munnis

yeah phenom x6 chips are good, 4.4ghz with four cour activated i not problem with 1,53v


----------



## bf3player1978

I have 8120, so no use spending big bucks side grading to a 8335


----------



## fivestring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I have 8120, so no use spending big bucks side grading to a 8335


I don't know what the 8335 is but PD is looking MUCH more like an upgrade. The 8350 is looking to be very close to SB performance.


----------



## Lordred

I bought the fx-4100 to have something to play with while I wait on PD, once I have one on order and the weather is cooler, I will prob do some suicide runs on the fx-4100, if it survives, iLll give it away like I normally do with old chips I've done suicide runs on.

Heh I remember my 65nm brisbane g1 step, lapped and air cooled, got it up to 3800mhz with1.8v and ended up giving it away.


----------



## munnis

where you live? i live in russian and its best country for overclocking stuff we wheater is good for that


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> 
> hope this is enough to get me in da club....


see OP for how to get added to list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> where you live? i live in russian and its best country for overclocking stuff we wheater is good for that


I'd say Taiwan has you guys beat pretty well right now.


----------



## kahboom

I can't wait to see the performance of the new chips and how they perform with multi card set ups, and hopefully they worked out a lower i mean even way lower voltage while overclocked


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> see OP for how to get added to list.
> I'd say Taiwan has you guys beat pretty well right now.


na i'll pass. thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Here's some news on the "revised" FX cpu's;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1278153/fud-amd-8350-is-a-4-0ghz-eight-core


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432489 Here you go. I do have a question though. Has anyone else had the issue where CPU-z and overdrive notice all 6 cores but window performance tab says 3? See below.


----------



## Lordred

Thats pretty common, alot of programs are only counting the number of moduels as cores, and each mod has two threads.


----------



## kzone75

I didn't know Andre hit 8.7GHz..







http://hwbot.org/submission/2294034_andreyang_cpu_frequency_fx_8150_8709_mhz/


----------



## Ricwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> At 2200 for CPU/NB you should be setting it to 1.2V for stability. 1.2v core voltage seems a little low for 4.2GHz, I'm willing to bet it won't pass prime95.


Possibly not Prime. However it was faultless running a variety of games. I'm not looking for big benchmark results, just a boost in gaming performance


----------



## munnis

what you think guys how much perfomance we get with win8 ?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> what you think guys how much perfomance we get with win8 ?


~1-10% depending on the workload.

Edit: there will be no performance increase in single threaded workloads, and no increase in workloads that use all of your threads, the increases will be shown when 2 or more, but not all threads are being used.


----------



## Lordred

I suspect no increase, Win 7 has been patched.


----------



## Hukkel

Guys I think this is the correct spot to ask this.

I just built a fx4100 rig with a H70 for it but only with a push fan as a pullfan wouldn't fit in the tight htpc casing.

Now I just put it through a couple of minutes stress test prime95 and using hwmonitor to see what the temps are. Now I am already getting 49 celcius on the cpu temp scale. This is quite high for a stock clocked fx4100 correct? I was going to overclock it as far as I could on stock voltage. Or maybe a tad more voltage. But should I already get this out of my head with these temperatures? I mean 60 degrees is the point of hurting the cpu isn't it?


----------



## truckerguy

acording to AMD its 70c but I keep below 62c. do you you have your fan set to draw air from outside into the case?


----------



## Shelidz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kelvintheiah*
> 
> hi. have you tried benching your cpu with those 6870's?


What would you mean in relation to benchmarking? what program?


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I suspect no increase, Win 7 has been patched.


Then you'll be surprised. Not only does 8 bench better, but it is invincible to failed memory overclocks.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Then you'll be surprised. Not only does 8 bench better, but it is invincible to failed memory overclocks.


Then I'll get to be supprised.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> acording to AMD its 70c but I keep below 62c. do you you have your fan set to draw air from outside into the case?


Yup. Maybe I can up the speed on it.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Yup. Maybe I can up the speed on it.


this guilde will point you in the right direction on OCing a FX chip

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Here's some news on the "revised" FX cpu's;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1278153/fud-amd-8350-is-a-4-0ghz-eight-core


I wouldn't call it "bulldozer revised" there are too many changes to call it just that.


----------



## kahboom

In that guide he is running way higher cpu/nb then i run on my chips with a lower nb speed, its really going to vary from chip to chip as well as motherboard to motherboard.


----------



## MrPerforations

your right there,1.284 at 4ghz ,then it off in to the deep end to get more with mine.4.4ghz costs 1.39v.

i was reading about the cpu load line ,will it limit my overclocking with bulldozer please?
if i dont enable it ,my voltage really diminishes.

also would the cpu/nb limit my overclocking on bulldozer please?

iam asking because i just cant get over 4.4ghz,it keeps freezing on occt,and i have been trying a lot of voltages too.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> your right there,1.284 at 4ghz ,then it off in to the deep end to get more with mine.4.4ghz costs 1.39v.
> i was reading about the cpu load line ,will it limit my overclocking with bulldozer please?
> if i dont enable it ,my voltage really diminishes.
> also would the cpu/nb limit my overclocking on bulldozer please?
> iam asking because i just cant get over 4.4ghz,it keeps freezing on occt,and i have been trying a lot of voltages too.


I can do 4.0 with 1.25 cpu-nb, but to go over 4, I have to bump it to 1.3...I'm guessing 4.5 might need 1.35 cpu-nb.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> your right there,1.284 at 4ghz ,then it off in to the deep end to get more with mine.4.4ghz costs 1.39v.
> i was reading about the cpu load line ,will it limit my overclocking with bulldozer please?
> if i dont enable it ,my voltage really diminishes.
> also would the cpu/nb limit my overclocking on bulldozer please?
> iam asking because i just cant get over 4.4ghz,it keeps freezing on occt,and i have been trying a lot of voltages too.


On your MB try this. Set CPU/NB to 2200 @ 1.2V. Then set the CPU to 200x22.5 and the CPU voltage to 1.4V or 1.4125V. Run it and see what happens and get back to us.


----------



## kahboom

For Asus motherboards with the 990fx chipset go under the digi+vrm settings and under cpu pwr mode change to T.Probe this will lower the voltage used on the vrm and reduce temps, lowering this setting from extreme makes a big difference on air cooling and closed loop coolers, also cpu don't go higher than ultra high. Get HW monitor and while running benchmarks note the volt gain and monitor temps on the cpu, cpu/nb and nb, if your not adding voltage on the motherboards nb don't add voltage leave on auto.


----------



## MrPerforations

cheers people for your help.
i got a refuse to fire this morning at 1.284v,which is odd as i have been running like that for a month now with no issues and at that voltage how did i damage it?!

edit,it decided to run like it again,must have not liked the testing of different setting i did last night.


----------



## snipekill2445

Hey guys. This is just a small question.

I'm really wanting to upgrade from my Phenom II 840. Originally I was going to get a FX 8150, and I already have a GA-990FXA-UD3.

But after alot of heavy reaserching online, and accoring to the prices in my country, the 2500K is better choice. Now I'm NOT spamming, I'm actually a AMD fanboy to be honest









But the question is, how good is the FX 8120 and 8150 in games. I want alot more performance to get rid of micro stuttering!


----------



## munnis

fx-8150 is alot of better than i5 2500k, overclock hell out of him


----------



## snipekill2445

But that's just it, according to EVERY review with games in them, the 2500K wins. I don't want fanboy answers, I want answers from people with experience using these chips for gaming.


----------



## munnis

reviews lie because they all are intel fanboys, dont belive all what you hear in internet


----------



## Jagged_Steel

FX-4170 FTW









This things chews up every game I throw at it and I am tickled pink about the performance. Keep in mind that my rig is towards the cheap side of things ($250 for CPU&Mobo). In this price range the FX wins. If I were building a gaming rig from scratch today and was going to spend ~$500 or more on the CPU&Mobo I would go for the 2500k. If you intend to spend less than that then FX is the best choice. That is my personal opinion on the matter.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> But that's just it, according to EVERY review with games in them, the 2500K wins. I don't want fanboy answers, I want answers from people with experience using these chips for gaming.


I have a 8120 and overclocked to 4.1ghz. I must say its a fantastic chip. I play bf3 on ultra paired with my 7850. No stuttering at all. I could clock it to 4.3 or 4.5 but I don't cause I'm on air instead of water cooling. It gets the job done man.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> But that's just it, according to EVERY review with games in them, the 2500K wins. I don't want fanboy answers, I want answers from people with experience using these chips for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 8120 and overclocked to 4.1ghz. I must say its a fantastic chip. I play bf3 on ultra paired with my 7850. No stuttering at all. I could clock it to 4.3 or 4.5 but I don't cause I'm on air instead of water cooling. It gets the job done man.
Click to expand...

The 2500k is better for gaming then Bulldozer's offerings for most games. Some games are starting to take advantage of multiple cores.

The flip side of this though is that it all depends on what games, and mainly what resolution. Myself for example, I enjoy BC2, SCII, LoL, WoW, and Source games. My 8150 is more than enough to get playable frame rates in those games.


----------



## snipekill2445

So do you think with a HD 6950, A 8150 should be able to max out almost any game and get 60FPS?


----------



## MrPerforations

hello people,
on the subject of microstutter,is it just in multiplayer games this happens or is it the single player that also dose it?
just wondering if it just internet connection related or even game server.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So do you think with a HD 6950, A 8150 should be able to max out almost any game and get 60FPS?


Almost any game, no. But that's because of the GPU, you should be able to max out most games, just might have to reduce AA levels a little.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello people,
> on the subject of microstutter,is it just in multiplayer games this happens or is it the single player that also dose it?
> just wondering if it just internet connection related or even game server.


It depends on what you mean by micro-stutter. Micro-stutter is a term typically used to describe refresh rate glitches and frame-rate jumps on multi-GPU setups and is not actually related to the CPU normally.


----------



## MrPerforations

could that be down to lack of power to them?
just looking up psu tests and thats where you blow a psu though putting two gpu's under full load.


----------



## munnis

i love my codegen 550w, very powerful psu


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The 2500k is better for gaming then Bulldozer's offerings for most games. Some games are starting to take advantage of multiple cores.
> 
> The flip side of this though is that it all depends on what games, and mainly what resolution. Myself for example, I enjoy BC2, SCII, LoL, WoW, and Source games. My 8150 is more than enough to get playable frame rates in those games.


I respect your point of view. However I kinda disagree, how can I game any better if I'm already running max setting on my 8120? Your view ( although respected sir) seems to be a little fan based. Correct me if I'm wrong.

No disrespect


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> could that be down to lack of power to them?
> just looking up psu tests and thats where you blow a psu though putting two gpu's under full load.


From my understanding, it's not a lack of power, but just driver issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The 2500k is better for gaming then Bulldozer's offerings for most games. Some games are starting to take advantage of multiple cores.
> 
> The flip side of this though is that it all depends on what games, and mainly what resolution. Myself for example, I enjoy BC2, SCII, LoL, WoW, and Source games. My 8150 is more than enough to get playable frame rates in those games.
> 
> 
> 
> I respect your point of view. However I kinda disagree, how can I game any better if I'm already running max setting on my 8120? Your view ( although respected sir) seems to be a little fan based. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> No disrespect
Click to expand...

It all depends on what games you play. Source games for example just need a decent dual-core. When you get into things like emulators (AKA Dolphin Wii emulator), my FX-8150 at 4.8 GHz can't even compete with my much older Xeon X3480 (LGA1156) at 3.6 GHz.

Quite simply put, low thread count games will get much higher FPS in Intel's offerings. Once more games start taking advantage of more cores instead of just high IPC cores, then I might switch back to BD/PD for my gaming rig.

Now that's not to say that the 8120/8150 isn't enough for games, I ran on my FX-8150 paired with a 6870 for a long time and I played games fine on it. Just for the games that I do play still, Intel's higher IPC makes it a better choice for me for my gaming rig. My FX-8150 does a much better job of powering my server rig since since I have so many things running on it and it stays at a constant 60% load all the time and doesn't miss a beat.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So do you think with a HD 6950, A 8150 should be able to max out almost any game and get 60FPS?


can you unlock yours 6950 to 6970 and is this 2gb version?


----------



## bf3player1978

Will I notice a difference if I Overclock my 7850? I'm running stock now, had it to 1200/1300 but it crashed. So was wondering if I should leave it alone. I use trixx to oc my card.


----------



## munnis

if you overclock your 7850 you get better perfomance than 580gtx


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> The 2500k is better for gaming then Bulldozer's offerings for most games. Some games are starting to take advantage of multiple cores.
> 
> The flip side of this though is that it all depends on what games, and mainly what resolution. Myself for example, I enjoy BC2, SCII, LoL, WoW, and Source games. My 8150 is more than enough to get playable frame rates in those games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> But that's just it, according to EVERY review with games in them, the 2500K wins. I don't want fanboy answers, I want answers from people with experience using these chips for gaming.


Don't forget that most of the reviews that "fanboys" like to point at are run with FX at stock speeds. BD doesn't really start to shine until you bring it above 4.0GHz.


----------



## truckerguy

you have to read the details on the test most of the bench test you see they are using Biostar A880GZ for AMD cpu's and for Intel they use a ASUS P8H67-M PRO then they claim to OC is this a even test?


----------



## kzone75

Funny CPU-Z


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> if you overclock your 7850 you get better perfomance than 580gtx


But could it cause it to crash? Idk how to increase voltage on it using my software


----------



## snipekill2445

If I get a FX 8150, how far do you think I'll be able to overclock it on a Cooler Master V6GT? I kind of want at least 4.3-4.5 Ghz or so, cause I've seen that's what a 2500K will do.


----------



## Lordred

For gaming I recomend the FX41X0 or the FX-61X0, the FX-81X0's are better used for people who spend alot of time encoding.

Not to mention the FX-41X0 is a breeze to keep cool


----------



## snipekill2445

There's no point in me "upgrading" to a 4100, cause I wont see enough improvement to change from my Phenom II 840. I don't want to side grade, then later down the track want another real upgrade.

Does anyone have any details on when the Piledriver's are coming? Does anyone have any idea on how well (or bad) they will perform?


----------



## Lordred

PD is going to be Q4, i recomend waiting.

I actually used to have an 1100T on a 990FXA-UD5 with two 480's I ended up selling the whole thing and building my nice little FX-4100 rig and kept the extra money


----------



## capt_zman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If I get a FX 8150, how far do you think I'll be able to overclock it on a Cooler Master V6GT? I kind of want at least 4.3-4.5 Ghz or so, cause I've seen that's what a 2500K will do.


I have an 8120 that runs at 4.3 on stock voltage, so 4.3-4.5 shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capt_zman*
> 
> I have an 8120 that runs at 4.3 on stock voltage, so 4.3-4.5 shouldn't be a problem at all.


Why side grade? Isn't the 8150 a clone of the 8120, just a different clock speed? IMO you won't notice any difference. But I could be wrong, that has happened before lol.


----------



## snipekill2445

The reason is I want the best performer, without having to spend more than $330 NZD


----------



## munnis

NZD? New Zooland Dollar?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> The reason is I want the best performer, without having to spend more than $330 NZD


Again, wait for PD, if it does not deliver the performance you are looking for, go intel.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> The reason is I want the best performer, without having to spend more than $330 NZD
> 
> 
> 
> Again, wait for PD, if it does not deliver the performance you are looking for, go intel.
Click to expand...

That's a long time away. I am waiting for PD, and the next one and the next one too.In the mean time I bought this 4170 a week ago. Not sure when I will get something new after this really. Not likely I will run out and get and get a PD on release day . Maybe next winter/spring after they bring out the specialty chips. Is the PD version of fast stock clock gaming geared 4 core version going to be called the 4370 ? If you wait for the next tech you will end up never getting to use what is the current stuff, because when the next tech comes along the tech that you were waiting for is then the current tech and some new tech will be on the horizon some months away. And on and on..... I try to buy into the curve of when the current tech begins to slide in price as the "new" tech arrives or is just over the horizon.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> If I get a FX 8150, how far do you think I'll be able to overclock it on a Cooler Master V6GT? I kind of want at least 4.3-4.5 Ghz or so, cause I've seen that's what a 2500K will do.


I would imagine that you could run it at 4.3-4.4 without having many heat problems but that's just an educated guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> There's no point in me "upgrading" to a 4100, cause I wont see enough improvement to change from my Phenom II 840. I don't want to side grade, then later down the track want another real upgrade.
> Does anyone have any details on when the Piledriver's are coming? Does anyone have any idea on how well (or bad) they will perform?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> That's a long time away. I am waiting for PD, and the next one and the next one too.In the mean time I bought this 4170 a week ago. Not sure when I will get something new after this really. Not likely I will run out and get and get a PD on release day . Maybe next winter/spring after they bring out the specialty chips. Is the PD version of fast stock clock gaming geared 4 core version going to be called the 4370 ? If you wait for the next tech you will end up never getting to use what is the current stuff, because when the next tech comes along the tech that you were waiting for is then the current tech and some new tech will be on the horizon some months away. And on and on..... I try to buy into the curve of when the current tech begins to slide in price as the "new" tech arrives or is just over the horizon.


Should be out Oct of this year. I would imagine that the prices will be a little high as they are with any initial release and then drop because of the price wars and also as the production run ramps up and there is a large availability. So far the little bit of released info looks like they'll be 4 to 4.2ish stock and just a guess but we'll probably see 5 to 5.5GHz OC's. I'm guessing we'll see start seeing reviews on engineering samples either at the end of this month or beginning to mid august and then we'll really see how they perform. If they perform as I expect them to I think I'll probably pick up the 3 module version sometime after Jan.


----------



## munnis

my phenom x6 doing 4,3ghz stable with 6cores and with 4 core activated 4,4ghz


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> my phenom x6 doing 4,3ghz stable with 6cores and with 4 core activated 4,4ghz


Good for you


----------



## munnis

yo finnish moi moi im from estonia


----------



## kzone75

Tere









Edit: Will be nice to see how different PD will be compared to BD. I'll probably pick one up as soon as I can. I have absolutely no expectations. Just gonna keep it cool.







And I still have no complaints about my FX 8120.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Tere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Will be nice to see how different PD will be compared to BD. I'll probably pick one up as soon as I can. I have absolutely no expectations. Just gonna keep it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I still have no complaints about my FX 8120.


Same here will get one just for the hell of it, like u Iam fine with the 8120 good chip for the money


----------



## halcyon-twin

I'll be holding onto the FX-8150 till Piledriver comes out. Will more than likely upgrade to the 8350 when it comes out, but definitely looking forward to the overclocks the reviewers will post.


----------



## kzone75

Anyone else got the CPU-Z glitch? Version 1.61 x64.. Or is it just me?


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Anyone else got the CPU-Z glitch? Version 1.61 x64.. Or is it just me?


Mine says error upgrade to newest version


----------



## truckerguy

I have I had to uninstall it and down load again
before


after


----------



## kzone75

Tried reinstalling but no change.. But version 1.60 shows the correct info.

Though I like the idea of 5.57 GHz on air, DRAM frequency at 1239.4MHz and NB frequency at 2921.5 MHz. And only using 1.44V.


----------



## truckerguy

yes 1.61 is ify


----------



## Lordred

Why 32-bit OS? your 8gb of memory is going to waste.


----------



## itomic

Does anyone have power consumption figures for FX 81xx on voltage up to 1.35V, and clocks u can get on that voltage ? Mine is now on 4.0Ghz @ 1.28V ( load voltage, idle up to 1.31 ). My guess is that power consumption for my CPU isnt much higher then stock. Im trynig to find out limits for my PSU. It is proven very god 560W PSU, but we all know power figurs of FX 81xx on high OC.


----------



## munnis

you dont wanna know how much consumtpion have with those fx cpus








you get heart attack


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> you dont wanna know how much consumtpion have with those fx cpus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get heart attack


When overclocking yes, if you keep the voltage close to stock, power consumption stays pretty low, it's only when you get above about 1.43 V and about 4.4 GHz where power consumption and heat really start to rise.


----------



## Lordred

Power consumption isnt as crazy as they would have you belive.

Kinda like the Nvidia GTX480, everyone said the thing required a nuclear reactor to power it, but no one made those comments about the 580's when both cards pulled 250w in stock trim...

The FX-Line CPU's are very reasonable power wise, that is till you start laying on the heavy OC's My FX-4100 actually only uses about 70w on its own (undervolt @ stock speed)


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I agree about the power consumption. Doing normal stuff this FX-4170 seems about the same as my 555. The only way I have to judge really is by the heat coming out by my feet- but if it were pulling a lot more juice I would notice. When I run P95 and all cores are maxed it definitely draws a lot more than the 555 would maxxed. The thing is, in the real world I never have situations where this would be maxed out.


----------



## snipekill2445

Why do you have that avatar photo, but own a AMD CPU???


----------



## munnis

he is intel fanboy and what we do with intel fanboys?


----------



## snipekill2445

But wouldn't an Intel fanboy get a Intel Processor? It's seems abit odd to me, maybe he just want's to be like everyone else and hate on BD


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> But wouldn't an Intel fanboy get a Intel Processor? It's seems abit odd to me, maybe he just want's to be like everyone else and hate on BD


But he uses a bulldozer lol... i think the avatar is really just a joke based on all the intel folding events, and lack of amd ones.


----------



## munnis

he is troll
dont feed troll


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Why do you have that avatar photo, but own a AMD CPU???


It is called "Sarcasm". That graphic is from an OCN promotion a few months ago. I added the /AMD.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> It is called "Sarcasm". That graphic is from an OCN promotion a few months ago. I added the /AMD.


Was that really an actual promotion? Hilarious in a way, and I guess you gotta promote who is sponsoring you.


----------



## willup

Ok holy crap did I mess up. Accidental over volted the North bridge and fried the mother board. Needless to say I'm pissed buying a replacement mother board today. Everything else was within safe ranges. Ram wasn't even overclocked my question is what are the chances I fried my Cpu, ram or video card. I don't have a clue why I didn't look up safe voltages for the North bridge! I'm just worried something else got fried in the process.







I guess live and learn. It died extremely fast and shut off. I hope I didn't fry my fx 8150

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## munnis

what motherboard that was?


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Ok holy crap did I mess up. Accidental over volted the North bridge and fried the mother board. Needless to say I'm pissed buying a replacement mother board today. Everything else was within safe ranges. Ram wasn't even overclocked my question is what are the chances I fried my Cpu, ram or video card. I don't have a clue why I didn't look up safe voltages for the North bridge! I'm just worried something else got fried in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess live and learn. It died extremely fast and shut off. I hope I didn't fry my fx 8150
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


very low you over volted the board not the cpu


----------



## munnis

tuckerguy, you think that was cpu not board that broked down?


----------



## willup

Ok 1st of all the volts going to the CPU was only 1.47volts number 1. Number 2 was looking a temps with my water cooled system and it never went passed 45 c. It wasn't until I pushed the volts on the NB to 1.8 and ran a stress test did it just shut off, and fry. My mobo is GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3. Now it won't even start up tested PSU and its not that. Then looked up safe volts for NB and just about smacked myself


----------



## truckerguy

what was your CPU/NB voltage?


----------



## munnis

what is safe nb voltage for ud3 and what board you buy now?


----------



## willup

CPU 1.47volts
NB 1.8volts

I know I didn't push the CPU too far and temps were perfect during testing when I got it completely stable at 4.8ghz. Was trying for 5ghz when this happened.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> what is safe nb voltage for ud3 and what board you buy now?


Without liquid cooling block or some extreme air I read that you don't want to push more than 1.7 volts to the NB. Thinking of going with ASUS crosshair V


----------



## truckerguy

not the NB voltage your CPU/NB voltage


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> not the NB voltage your CPU/NB voltage


CPU was at 1.47volts?


----------



## munnis

you try rma your board now? i think if they rma your board you can make good htpc with that board and use some athlon cheap cpu


----------



## truckerguy

cpu voltage and CPU/NB and NB voltage are 3 diffrent things alot of pople run it as auto


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> cpu voltage and CPU/NB and NB voltage are 3 diffrent things alot of pople run it as auto


CPU Voltage 1.47volts
CPU/NB set to Auto
NB 1.8volts

I don't think I fried my anything else I hope


----------



## truckerguy

on you cpu is fine Im 99% sure thier is 2 paths of voltage to the cpu the Vcore and the CPU/NB beter know as IMC (Internal Menory Controler) you can jack the NB voltage as high as it can go its not going to the cpu Vcore and CPU/NB dose go to the cpu


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> on you cpu is fine Im 99% sure thier is 2 paths of voltage to the cpu the Vcore and the CPU/NB beter know as IMC (Internal Menory Controler) you can jack the NB voltage as high as it can go its not going to the cpu Vcore and CPU/NB dose go to the cpu


Thanks you put me at ease a bit. I only messed with 2 voltages CPU and NB. Phew! Least im getting a better Motherboard of the deal hehe


----------



## Lordred

Ok, first of all why on earth where you putting that much voltage to the 990FX chip? You should not need anything past 1.3v on the 990FX NB

In my experience you almost NEVER need to apply more voltage to the Chipset NB for stability. Not inless you are doing some unholy suicide runs.


----------



## truckerguy

FYI on the sabertooth I can push my NB to 1.85 before its on the edge and the Sabertooth is on the same level as CH V with out the fancy paint job and the extra programs


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Ok, first of all why on earth where you putting that much voltage to the 990FX chip? You should not need anything past 1.3v on the 990FX NB
> In my experience you almost NEVER need to apply more voltage to the Chipset NB for stability. Not inless you are doing some unholy suicide runs.


Yep learned a hard lesson today to not touch NB voltages.....


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> FYI on the sabertooth I can push my NB to 1.85 before its on the edge and the Sabertooth is on the same level as CH V with out the fancy paint job and the extra programs


I wanted something with a better touch bios interface for overclocking I didn't like the gigabyte version of touch bios. So you suggest I go with saber tooth instead.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> FYI on the sabertooth I can push my NB to 1.85 before its on the edge and the Sabertooth is on the same level as CH V with out the fancy paint job and the extra programs


Why are you pushing the NB that far?

Also the Sabertooths are actually a higher quality then the Crosshair Series, but the CH's do have more features.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Ok, first of all why on earth where you putting that much voltage to the 990FX chip? You should not need anything past 1.3v on the 990FX NB
> In my experience you almost NEVER need to apply more voltage to the Chipset NB for stability. Not inless you are doing some unholy suicide runs.


CPU/NB runs from 1.17 to a high of 1.35 it can be OC up to 1.4 depending on the cpu and how high you run your NB frequancy the NB on the mother board runs 1.6 to 1.8 stock depending on the chip set and the board


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> CPU/NB runs from 1.17 to a high of 1.35 it can be OC up to 1.4 depending on the cpu and how high you run your NB frequancy the NB on the mother board runs 1.6 to 1.8 stock depending on the chip set and the board


When did the Chipset voltaged get so high?

I havnt seen NB or HT voltages that high since the early S754 K8's


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I wanted something with a better touch bios interface for overclocking I didn't like the gigabyte version of touch bios. So you suggest I go with saber tooth instead.


in august all gigabyte 990fxa boards owner can update bios and get 3d bios what is way cooler than sabertooth or cv5 touch bios


----------



## truckerguy

for me and my money I want a rock soild bord I like my boards like my trucks don't really care about what it looks like and thats a Sabertooth only AMD board with a 5 year warrenty and for a manufacture to do that tells you alot


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Why are you pushing the NB that far?
> Also the Sabertooths are actually a higher quality then the Crosshair Series, but the CH's do have more features.


You want the obvious answer? I didn't know what I was doing and was shooting in the dark. What else can I say its a 200 dollar mistake.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> When did the Chipset voltaged get so high?
> I havnt seen NB or HT voltages that high since the early S754 K8's


when you can run ram at 2200Mhz


----------



## truckerguy

one thing you will like on Sabertooth you enter the vale you want if your getting hig the number will show yellow you push father it turns red


----------



## willup

Think you sold me about to purchase this: http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Sabertooth-990FX-DDR3-Motherboards/dp/B00539LU3E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1341887468&sr=1-1&keywords=ASUS+sabertooth

Thanks for your helper trucker!


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> when you can run ram at 2200Mhz


Thats a funny thing there, havnt had to touch the Motherboard NB or HT voltages for 2133-2220mhz on my G.skill 1866.


----------



## truckerguy

no problem if you don't have a problem with refurbished Geek has then for 112.00


----------



## truckerguy

when I did my 5.0Ghz run I push it to 1.85 and ram to 2400Mhz


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> when I did my 5.0Ghz run I push it to 1.85 and ram to 2400Mhz


Considering the 990FX Chipset voltage is 1.1 (default) that is a huge jump.

I envy your ability to afford new hardware.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> when I did my 5.0Ghz run I push it to 1.85 and ram to 2400Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the 990FX Chipset voltage is 1.1 (default) that is a huge jump.
> 
> I envy your ability to afford new hardware.
Click to expand...

Well it's not something I want to do, I can tell you that! I will be asking more questions when I go to overclock it with the new motherboard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truckerguy

Ive bought this board back in Nov Ive had 3 diffrent cpu's in it I havent blowen anything before this board I had a CH 3 sold it on before that a ASUS M2N-SLI its still rockin sold it to my nabor and I retiered in Nov of last year and this is what I do alot bench


----------



## willup

**** I was actually wrong a little bit on the voltages the NB was only 1.180volts. I still think it was too much on stock heatsink to cool because its the only change I made right before it wouldn't turn back on.


----------



## Lordred

Well sir that just sounds supper excessive, glad nothing has fried on you though.

My oldest thats still in service is my Asus K8N Nforce 250 (8 years old to date, used daily) religated to media use since 2010, I happen to hold the Ref clock record on it over on HWBot.org, I just guess you and I have two vastly different approaches to OCing








http://hwbot.org/submission/2104986_lordred_reference_clock_k8n_e_297.05_mhz


----------



## truckerguy

and I need to clear this up 2 diffrent settings NB 1.8 voltage I run up to 1.85 NB Vcore I top ot at 1.2 stock is 1.17


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> **** I was actually wrong a little bit on the voltages the NB was only 1.180volts. I still think it was too much on stock heatsink to cool because its the only change I made right before it wouldn't turn back on.


did you tried cmos?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> and I need to clear this up 2 diffrent settings NB 1.8 voltage I run up to 1.85 NB Vcore I top ot at 1.2 stock is 1.17


That is very confusing, you are saying your board can run up to 1.85v but you only USE up to 1.20?


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> did you tried cmos?


Yes 1st thing I did. Power goes to the Motherboard for a split sec and then turns off.


----------



## truckerguy

its 2 diffrent settings thier is a NB 1.8 voltage and NB


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Yes 1st thing I did. Power goes to the Motherboard for a split sec and then turns off.


why you dont rma your board?


----------



## truckerguy

most manufactures don't cover over clocking when you remove the bord lokk on the back side for burn marks


----------



## munnis

i dont understand what you said. what is bord lokk?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> its 2 diffrent settings thier is a NB 1.8 voltage and NB


Depending from Bios to bios (uefi to uefi)

There is:
NB Voltage Default is 1.1-1.17
NB PLL ViD Default is 1.8 (Controls frenquency controller for chipset and PCI-E NB)
CPU-NB Voltage Depends on CPU ViD mask
and CPU PLL ViD Always 2.5v default (Controls frenquency controller)


----------



## willup

I was wrong it wasn't 1.8volts it was 1.180volts. What is happening now is I tried to clear the bios it did turn on for about a minute which make me super happy, but then shuts off. Now after trying to reset the cmos again. It looks like it turns on for a split second and turns right off again.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Ok 1st of all the volts going to the CPU was only 1.47volts number 1. Number 2 was looking a temps with my water cooled system and it never went passed 45 c. It wasn't until I pushed the volts on the NB to 1.8 and ran a stress test did it just shut off, and fry. My mobo is GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3. Now it won't even start up tested PSU and its not that. Then looked up safe volts for NB and just about smacked myself


Why would you ever overvolt the Northbridge? There is only a very specific reason one would ever do that, it's not to get higher CPU/NB clocks. Well that sucks you blew up your board, at least you learned from it. You want to give volts to CPU/NB when oc'ing not NB. Voltage for the northbridge should only be given when looking for higher FSB clocks, and even then only in the smallest increments.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I was wrong it wasn't 1.8volts it was 1.180volts. What is happening now is I tried to clear the bios it did turn on for about a minute which make me super happy, but then shuts off. Now after trying to reset the cmos again. It looks like it turns on for a split second and turns right off again.


Pull the Cmos bat, unplug from the wall, and wait a long, boring 10 min.

Let us know.


----------



## willup

Still might go with the crosshair only because it matches the color scheme of my case. I know its a sad reason but my case is white black and red. It will match perfectly haha


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Pull the Cmos bat, unplug from the wall, and wait a long, boring 10 min.
> Let us know.


I will try that before I purchase anything. Thanks for the help *crosses fingers* Hope it works.


----------



## truckerguy

in order

CPU Load Line: Ultra High

CPU/NB Load Line: High

CPU Current Cap: 120%

CPU/NB Current Cap: 120%

CPU Power Phase: Extreme

CPU Voltage Freq: Manual @ 1.4VDC

CPU/NB Manual Volt: Auto @ 1.25

CPU VDDA Volt: Auto @ 2.493

DRAM Volt: Auto @ 1.506

NB Voltage: Manual @ 1.18

NB HT Voltage: Auto @ 1.20

NB 1.8V: Auto

SB Voltage: Auto @ 1.0

VDD PCIE: Auto @ 1.1

VDDR: Auto @ 1.2


----------



## Lordred

Ok that NB 1,8V of yours is your NB PLL ViD, normally you will gain nothing from increasing the voltage there.

But that makes alot more sense now. 1.2V isnt that bad at all, pretty safe up to 1.3v


----------



## truckerguy

yes my spelling really holds me back in this foarm


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> yes my spelling really holds me back in this foarm


Perhaps use chrome as your browser, it has spell check, if a word gets a red line under it just right click and pick the word you were thinking of?


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Perhaps use chrome as your browser, it has spell check, if a word gets a red line under it just right click and pick the word you were thinking of?


diffently worth checking into that


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> diffently worth checking into that


Here to help


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Still might go with the crosshair only because it matches the color scheme of my case. I know its a sad reason but my case is white black and red. It will match perfectly haha


and don't let it get to you if i had all the money I lost on burn up K5 boards I could buy a case of bear,,lol


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Still might go with the crosshair only because it matches the color scheme of my case. I know its a sad reason but my case is white black and red. It will match perfectly haha
> 
> 
> 
> and don't let it get to you if i had all the money I lost on burn up K5 boards I could buy a case of bear,,lol
Click to expand...

Lol your engrish is very good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lordred

Willup take a look at the ASRock 990FX Professional, its a rock solid board.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> CPU was at 1.47volts?


He's not asking what the CPU voltage was and he's not asking what the NB (the one on the motherboard) voltage was. What he's asking for is what did you have the CPU/NB voltage at (the northbridge built into the CPU that controls the memory).


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Well sir that just sounds supper excessive, glad nothing has fried on you though.
> My oldest thats still in service is my Asus K8N Nforce 250 (8 years old to date, used daily) religated to media use since 2010, I happen to hold the Ref clock record on it over on HWBot.org, I just guess you and I have two vastly different approaches to OCing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2104986_lordred_reference_clock_k8n_e_297.05_mhz


we OC alot alike with my 1090T cpu on this board I could do a ref clock of 345 and that ref clock of yours is very awsome


----------



## willup

Went with asrock 990fx pro mother board will be here tomorrow. Just got a couple questions on what I should be doing 1st when I get the new board besides setting everything back up lol

I turn off turbo and basically all the normal stuff cool and quite, etc.

What is the max voltages you can push to the Cpu. Last time I had 1.47 volts and was at 4.8 stable

Max volts for Cpu/nb? This I didn't mess with last time just wondering if I do need to add more volts to stabilize the overclock

Nb volts: not gonna touch this learned my lesson the last time lol

I'm trying to be proactive and get at much info as I can before tomorrow when I setup everything.

I usually would do some small tweaks until I got to the speed I wanted. Change multiplier and make small changes to volts boot it up and run stress test. If failed go back and tweak volts slowly until I pass stress tests.

Just want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong and what to change if overclock is not stable.

I know this is alot of questions but I won't fry this new mother board lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Went with asrock 990fx pro mother board will be here tomorrow. Just got a couple questions on what I should be doing 1st when I get the new board besides setting everything back up lol
> I turn off turbo and basically all the normal stuff cool and quite, etc.
> What is the max voltages you can push to the Cpu. Last time I had 1.47 volts and was at 4.8 stable
> Max volts for Cpu/nb? This I didn't mess with last time just wondering if I do need to add more volts to stabilize the overclock
> Nb volts: not gonna touch this learned my lesson the last time lol
> I'm trying to be proactive and get at much info as I can before tomorrow when I setup everything.
> I usually would do some small tweaks until I got to the speed I wanted. Change multiplier and make small changes to volts boot it up and run stress test. If failed go back and tweak volts slowly until I pass stress tests.
> Just want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong and what to change if overclock is not stable.
> I know this is alot of questions but I won't fry this new mother board lol
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Most people say cpu-v safe limit is 1.5v.

Your cpu-nb should be able to handle the same voltage as the cpu but there really isn't a reason to go over 1.35v.

Never needed to raise nb-v.....but 1.3v is safe.

If you run a high fsb (htt link), you might need to bump nb-ht voltage to 1.3v.

Good luck.


----------



## Lordred

@ Willup:

I actually run stock speed with a large undervolt most of the time, but here is what the UEFI looks like


























@ Trucker:

321 is the highest my M4N98TD EVO would go.
http://hwbot.org/submission/2104029_lordred_reference_clock_m4n98td_evo_321.3_mhz


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Most people say cpu-v safe limit is 1.5v.
> Your cpu-nb should be able to handle the same voltage as the cpu but there really isn't a reason to go over 1.35v.
> Never needed to raise nb-v.....but 1.3v is safe.
> If you run a high fsb (htt link), you might need to bump nb-ht voltage to 1.3v.
> Good luck.


Thanks for the info its funny when My Mobo fried My NB volts were only 1.18 Volts. CPU was only 1.4750 Volts. Tested PSU its not that I know the Mobo is fried but I still wonder if it could be something else? Only reason I say that is because 1.18volts doesn't seem high for Northbridge could be high for my motherboard in general. Everything was working completely fine before I upped the NB volts. There is still that fear I fried my CPU or RAM, or even videocard


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Guys I think this is the correct spot to ask this.
> I just built a fx4100 rig with a H70 for it but only with a push fan as a pullfan wouldn't fit in the tight htpc casing.
> Now I just put it through a couple of minutes stress test prime95 and using hwmonitor to see what the temps are. Now I am already getting 49 celcius on the cpu temp scale. This is quite high for a stock clocked fx4100 correct? I was going to overclock it as far as I could on stock voltage. Or maybe a tad more voltage. But should I already get this out of my head with these temperatures? I mean 60 degrees is the point of hurting the cpu isn't it?


Temps are too high. Make sure all your mating surfaces are good and clean before applying Thermal Paste. Also, the H70's are hard to get seated properly, tripple check to make sure it's sititng flat on the CPU.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> @ Willup:
> I actually run stock speed with a large undervolt most of the time, but here is what the UEFI looks like


Haha thanks. I still want to get to 5ghz one day. Hopefully I can actually do it. If I get stable at 4.8ghz again I think I might call it quits


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Haha thanks. I still want to get to 5ghz one day. Hopefully I can actually do it. If I get stable at 4.8ghz again I think I might call it quits


You will need some really good cooling to get 5ghz, as well as a pretty good chip.

You could also aim for 4400/4800 Turbo.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> You will need some really good cooling to get 5ghz, as well as a pretty good chip.
> You could also aim for 4400/4800 Turbo.


Got Ek H30 360 rad cooling kit right now. Even with it at 4.8ghz it never broke 45 degrees Celsius. Its one of the main reasons I don't think I fried my cpu.


----------



## Lordred

Oh, carry on then









5ghz will take more voltage then you want to use though.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418491


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Oh, carry on then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz will take more voltage then you want to use though.
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418491


Didn't want to go passed 1.5 volts while trying to overclock. I heard that 1.5-1.55 is considered risky and anything over 1.55 volts is suicide. Don't think I want to run anything over 1.5 volts I'm happy with 4.8 ghz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## munnis

so weak those bulldozers? i know phenom ii max safe is 1.55v if you can cool that


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> so weak those bulldozers? i know phenom ii max safe is 1.55v if you can cool that


Nah, my 8150 took 1.55 V no problem when it was under water.


----------



## Lordred

The reason you can use higher voltage on the Phenom II is part in parcal that it is a larger fabrication node 45nm, with the 32nm it takes less power to do the same job, and voltage leak is more of a problem as the transistors are closer together.

Look at the Intel 28nm's most people are trying to keep them under 1.3v now.


----------



## willup

Yeah still worry about using 1.55 volts however it is water cooled that would be the ultimate max volt I go on the Cpu

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jagged_Steel

MOAR VOLTS! Just make sure to put a webcam inside of your case to catch all the action!


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Willup: Are you sure your Sabertooth is dead? I've tried a few 'shot in the dark' overclocks that caused me to have to reset the board a couple of times before it finally loaded the stock settings again.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Willup: Are you sure your Sabertooth is dead? I've tried a few 'shot in the dark' overclocks that caused me to have to reset the board a couple of times before it finally loaded the stock settings again.


It's actually A gigabyte ud3 and yes I'm sure. Took the cmos battery out over night and try to reset the cmos jumper as least 12 times. Tried it this morning and still no go its dead
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truckerguy

man I wish this was true


----------



## munnis

why you always doing such small picures? we cant read out nothing and need zoom those.


----------



## truckerguy

put your pointer on the pic and click on it


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> man I wish this was true


Yeah if you could get there with those volts It would be incredible easy to get to 5ghz LOL


----------



## truckerguy

here is the truth with it



its really 5.0Ghz Cpuz verrion has been real buggy


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> here is the truth with it
> 
> its really 5.0Ghz Cpuz verrion has been real buggy


wow yeah that is really buggy!


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> put your pointer on the pic and click on it


yeah i know that, but its still to small texts for reading


----------



## truckerguy

Ive been looking around for 1.6 verssion


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot noisy calculator*
> 
> Most people say cpu-v safe limit is 1.5v.
> Your cpu-nb should be able to handle the same voltage as the cpu but there really isn't a reason to go over 1.35v.
> Never needed to raise nb-v.....but 1.3v is safe.
> If you run a high fsb (htt link), you might need to bump nb-ht voltage to 1.3v.
> Good luck.


No no no no no. NEVER set the CPU/NB to the same voltage as your CPU V. Stock speed for the CPU/NB on FX is 2000MHz at 1.175V. I run mine at 2200MHz at 1.2V and I run my CPU speed at 4.6GHz with a CPU V setting of 1.3625V with LLC disabled which gives me a load voltage of 1.41-1.42V


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Ive been looking around for 1.6 verssion


Here you go bud: CPUZ 1.6 download @ Major Geeks









Major Geeks is a great place for free software.


----------



## munnis

dont use 1.6, you cant submit scores and not put your benchmarks in hwbot


----------



## Jagged_Steel

It is so quiet in here if you listen real hard you can hear a fart all the way from Estonia.


----------



## richie_2010

n the smell soon follows


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> No no no no no. NEVER set the CPU/NB to the same voltage as your CPU V. Stock speed for the CPU/NB on FX is 2000MHz at 1.175V. I run mine at 2200MHz at 1.2V and I run my CPU speed at 4.6GHz with a CPU V setting of 1.3625V with LLC disabled which gives me a load voltage of 1.41-1.42V


why not?

Mine will run my ram at 2400mhz with 300 htt link and 2700nb but only with cpu-nb at 1.35v.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> 
> It is so quiet in here if you listen real hard you can hear a fart all the way from Estonia.


Im from Russia


----------



## itomic

So, what would be system consumption ( GPU not loaded ) in P95 or other stress test if i put my CPU @ 4.5Ghz on 1.4V ?? Im looking estimated power consumption for reference point !!


----------



## munnis

400w-450w
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/10


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote: Originally Posted by Bubba Hotepp

No no no no no. NEVER set the CPU/NB to the same voltage as your CPU V. Stock speed for the CPU/NB on FX is 2000MHz at 1.175V. I run mine at 2200MHz at 1.2V and I run my CPU speed at 4.6GHz with a CPU V setting of 1.3625V with LLC disabled which gives me a load voltage of 1.41-1.42V

why not?

i find my stock voltage at 2200mhz is 1.225v in bios,my guess from bubbas 1.175v at 2000mhz makes it 1.275 for 2400mhz.
.05v incresses.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> So, what would be system consumption ( GPU not loaded ) in P95 or other stress test if i put my CPU @ 4.5Ghz on 1.4V ?? Im looking estimated power consumption for reference point !!


400w-450w
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/10/12/amd-fx-8150-review/10


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> So, what would be system consumption ( GPU not loaded ) in P95 or other stress test if i put my CPU @ 4.5Ghz on 1.4V ?? Im looking estimated power consumption for reference point !!


i was reading about psu's yesterday
if its only 80% certified,it might only give 80% of your wattage that say it gives.
i dont know how they set up the psu calaculator,is that factored in or not?
lucky i got a 1000 watt psu,it might only give 880 watts.


----------



## Lordred

The effieciency rating of the PSU is not how much power it puts out, but how much power it draws from the wall.

Example, a 100% efficient PSU (dosnt exist) thats rated for 1000w, will pull 1000w when fully loaded.
If for example it is only 80% efficient, a 1000w PSU under full load will pull 1200w at the wall.


----------



## munnis

you are doing it wrong 80 efficense means that if you have 1000w psu you can use that 24/7 at 800w and another 200w goes away from heat


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> The effieciency rating of the PSU is not how much power it puts out, but how much power it draws from the wall.
> 
> Example, a 100% efficient PSU (dosnt exist) thats rated for 1000w, will pull 1000w when fully loaded.
> If for example it is only 80% efficient, a 1000w PSU under full load will pull 1200w at the wall.


This is correct. The wattage ratings of a PSU are what it can deliver. What it will draw from the wall is a function of how efficient it is. This is not to say that all manufacturers claims of wattage delivery capability are correct - some have been known to fudge that .

1,000 watt delivery @ 80% efficiency (20% turning into heat) would draw 1,200 watts from the wall.


----------



## itomic

Yes, that is correct. Im looking to find out up to what voltage and clocks i can get to keep power consupmtion up to 400W ????


----------



## reflex99

PSUs are advertised at their output wattage...

80% efficient PSU rated at 1000w will pull 1200W from the wall at full capacity.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Here you go bud: CPUZ 1.6 download @ Major Geeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Geeks is a great place for free software.


T/Y


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Yes, that is correct. Im looking to find out up to what voltage and clocks i can get to keep power consupmtion up to 400W ????


I don't understand what you are asking exactly. You are trying to keep the system draw delivered by the PSU under 400 watts? Or are you trying to keep your total power draw at the wall under 400 watts? You can get a meter to read the power consumption going through the cord to the wall for about ~$25, this will tell you how much you are using. In theory, if all of the manufacturers claims are correct, you could also use this same power draw figure and deduce how much is being delivered to your system. Example: Your meter says you are drawing 600 watts at the wall and your PSU is rated at 80% efficiency. This should mean that it is providing 500 watts to the computer system.


This is the Ryobi power usage meter, it is about $25. I have seen these at Home Depot. If you get one of these you can figure out what you are using, I don't know of any table or anything of the sort that will just automatically tell you based on OC settings etc. I think you would have to just test it yourself.


----------



## hot noisy calculator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by Bubba Hotepp
> No no no no no. NEVER set the CPU/NB to the same voltage as your CPU V. Stock speed for the CPU/NB on FX is 2000MHz at 1.175V. I run mine at 2200MHz at 1.2V and I run my CPU speed at 4.6GHz with a CPU V setting of 1.3625V with LLC disabled which gives me a load voltage of 1.41-1.42V
> why not?
> i find my stock voltage at 2200mhz is 1.225v in bios,my guess from bubbas 1.175v at 2000mhz makes it 1.275 for 2400mhz.
> .05v incresses.


That would make sense but unfortunately doesn't hold true (for me). What I find is that this cpu (or my board) is very sensitive and requires a certain amount of finesse...if I run high htt link and or high ram frequencies then I have to push my cpu-nb voltage quite a bit, but the scaling for me is more like this:

200 htt link, 1.25v cpu-nb

250 htt link, 2332mhz ram, 1.3v cpu-nb

300 htt link, 2400mhz ram, 1.35v cpu-nb

My nb stays between 2500 and 2700.

All these settings can be stable for me, but oddly enough in between these settings are many that won't even boot. So far this setup seems to prefer 'sweet spots' more than anything else I've ever played with.

I'm not offering an explanation, as I don't have one...still someone may find this info useful.


----------



## kzone75

Got a Corsair H100 for cheap today.







Better temps than I had with the Noctua. Wish the room temp was a bit lower though. 27C at the moment..








Was thinking about 'real' water cooling, but this'll do for now.


----------



## willup

Was taking the old fried Motherboard out and wanted to investigate what exactely went wrong. Took the heat sink off and found a nice size burn mark!! Least the cpu is completely fine. Still don't know what caused it?


----------



## kzone75

That's something I didn't want to see.







What revision was that and how long have you had it?


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> That's something I didn't want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What revision was that and how long have you had it?


Gigabyte UD3 had since basically the start of this year.


----------



## munnis

can you put bigger pic?


----------



## willup

I actually think it was my PSU starting to break! Because all my voltages were in safe range when I upgraded my PC the PSU is the only thing I didn't replace.........


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> can you put bigger pic?


Yes give me a sec


----------



## willup

IT actually warped the board!


----------



## kzone75

You should post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors


----------



## kahboom

Bulldozer strikes again, yet another motherboard falls victim to its insane power draw









I have did the same thing on my Asus crosshair v tring to get to 5.2ghz, Asus crosshair v has an advance replacement for rog motherboards so they ship it and when you get the new one you send the old one back.


----------



## Lordred

Insuffecient VRM cooling

Point a fan at the VRM's for large OC's

Gigabytes Ros ON 8+2 can handle up to 330w with ease so long as the VRM has air flow.
Gigabytes Digital 8+2 can easily push 400w with air flow over the VRM

My ambient temps are 100F, I do not overclock like that. lol


----------



## munnis

what gigabyte 900fxa boards have digital 8+2 ?


----------



## Lordred

UD5 and UD7


----------



## kahboom

On my second asus chv motherboard i use a xbox 360 twin fan zip tied to the cooler which does a great job by the way and its rather hidden behind one of my radiators but the temps stay below 52c vs 64c without them while overclocked @ 4.7ghz


----------



## willup

Its funny right in the case I have a 140mm fan blowing out all I had to do is probably turn it the other way so air was blowing into the case and I would have been fine. Sooooooo now Im done playing around! Anyone know where I can get a cooling block for my Asrock 990fx pro. Im going to use my EK H30 360 water cooling kit and it should be no problem to cool the CPU and the VRM. Im not taking anymore chances. Point me in the right direction guys! hehe


----------



## Lordred

US, or over seas?


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> US, or over seas?


US


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Got a Corsair H100 for cheap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better temps than I had with the Noctua. Wish the room temp was a bit lower though. 27C at the moment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking about 'real' water cooling, but this'll do for now.


Who's that in the avatar?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Its funny right in the case I have a 140mm fan blowing out all I had to do is probably turn it the other way so air was blowing into the case and I would have been fine. Sooooooo now Im done playing around! Anyone know where I can get a cooling block for my Asrock 990fx pro. Im going to use my EK H30 360 water cooling kit and it should be no problem to cool the CPU and the VRM. Im not taking anymore chances. Point me in the right direction guys! hehe


Don't need a cooling block for it. It's a 12+2 VRM. I've pushed it just a hair past 1.53V or so for a 5GHz overclock and it was fine. All you need is good airflow through your case (and over the vrm) and you'll be just fine.


----------



## kzone75

Lights Valerie Poxleitner


----------



## kahboom

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/motherboard-blocks/full-board-blocks/amd-790-890-chipset/ek-fb-ga-amd-kit-acetal.html amd ek water blocks although its rather complicated not a direct fit


----------



## willup

Thanks for the input guys I'll turn that 140mm fan around to cool the VRM and add anothing 140mm fan connected to my hard drive bays NZXT Switch 810 case for the win.


----------



## Lordred

I recomend taking the badges off the heatsinks.


----------



## munnis

how rma thinks about badget removing?


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> I recomend taking the badges off the heatsinks.


Do you think it's really needed if you're not pushing to 5GHz? (just asking)


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Do you think it's really needed if you're not pushing to 5GHz? (just asking)


No, but take a look at the shape of the heatsinks Bubba, they are designed for the stock AMD heatsink which would blow air over them. With the badges on they impede straight down air flow across the heatsink, as well as trap hot air under them.

However as I've stated I am live in a desert with extremely high ambient temps due to the lack of A/C I run the system with massive undervolts across the whole system.

However, it is _stupid_ easy to remove the badges, as they are just sticky taped on.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> No, but take a look at the shape of the heatsinks Bubba, they are designed for the stock AMD heatsink which would blow air over them. With the badges on they impede straight down air flow across the heatsink, as well as trap hot air under them.
> However as I've stated I am live in a desert with extremely high ambient temps due to the lack of A/C I run the system with massive undervolts across the whole system.
> However, it is _stupid_ easy to remove the badges, as they are just sticky taped on.


Good point. When you pulled them off did it do any damage to the badges that would show during the RMA process?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Sounds like a good idea taking those badges/covers off of the heatsinks on the ASRock. Am I correct in thinking you have 1 or 2 fans in the side panel that blow straight onto the mobo?


----------



## Lordred

I have zero side fans.

2x140 front intake
2x120 top intake
1x140 rear exhaust

I have good turbulant airflow inside the case around the chipset, both it and the VRM remain fairly cool. When I get cooler weather I will setup two 80mm's one on the VRM one on the Chipset to push some high OC's


----------



## munnis

how to watch those vram or how those things called what is under the heatsink i have ud5 and can i watch those temps somehow?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Ah I see. I have a single 120 on the side that blows in, and two 120s in front blowing in, two 80s in the back blowing out. Along with the 140 in the PSU and the 90s in the dual 6790s I get great flow. This case wont work with watercooling worth a darn though. I would have to cut the top. The dual 80 setup in the back wont let me do it that way and out the side is a serious pain. I dont htink I want to cut this case, it is pristine. I got it for $25 along with aa ASUS P4C800 / Pentium 3.1 Ghz







The P4 is out in the workshop as my jukebox. Was toying with making an open test bench type of case/holder for it today and screw the sucker to the wall to free up some bench space.


----------



## Kalistoval

has anyone ever heard of the ibm z196 processor, i was just recently reading about it now u may ask why well its simple i was wondering of amd has adopted some of ibms techniques i might be wrong about this but i did find it interesting that for ibms servers they use 45nm would be somthing if ibm was helping amd


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> has anyone ever heard of the ibm z196 processor, i was just recently reading about it now u may ask why well its simple i was wondering of amd has adopted some of ibms techniques i might be wrong about this but i did find it interesting that for ibms servers they use 45nm would be somthing if ibm was helping amd


I could be wrong but from the description I just read it looks like IBM went the same route as AMD and based the design off of the old "clustered integer core" design from DEC back in 96 and their Alpha Risc CPU's. Except IBM built theirs on steroids.







I would imagine you'll see these in supercomputers and high end servers running unix or linux.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I could be wrong but from the description I just read it looks like IBM went the same route as AMD and based the design off of the old "clustered integer core" design from DEC back in 96 and their Alpha Risc CPU's. Except IBM built theirs on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine you'll see these in supercomputers and high end servers running unix or linux.


clustered integer core that exactly what i was getting at i wonder how fx8150 would perform under W 8 server has anyone tryed it i have tested on w8 release preview and did see better performance but i wonder how it would perform under w8 server windows server2012

another thing i dont know if anyone has tryed this also but for me with 16gb of low profile samsung ram runing them in GANGED mode works better than unganged according to maxmem

heres 9-9-9-24-1t @1866 1.47v 4.5ghz 2600mhz cpu/nb 2000mhz HTL (fsb 200) (multi 22.5) Ram is Ganged Mode



heres 9-9-9-24-1t @1866 1.47v 4.5ghz 2600mhz cpu/nb 2000mhz HTL (fsb 200) (multi 22.5) Ram is UnGanged Mode


Note i did these earlyer well yesterday seeing as how its now 1:30 am for me


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys I'll turn that 140mm fan around to cool the VRM and add anothing 140mm fan connected to my hard drive bays NZXT Switch 810 case for the win.


I wonder if Gigabyte is already aware of this issue.

"1.Add VRM MOS protection"

From the F7 BIOS

RMA in order?


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys I'll turn that 140mm fan around to cool the VRM and add anothing 140mm fan connected to my hard drive bays NZXT Switch 810 case for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Gigabyte is already aware of this issue.
> 
> "1.Add VRM MOS protection"
> 
> From the F7 BIOS
> 
> RMA in order?
Click to expand...

Yes when I get home I'm going to rma it in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willup

wow what crap so I get home all excited for the new motherboard. Install it get it all setup press the power button and NOTHING.... Can't get the thing to post?! Man this is getting extremely annoying. When I pulled the CPU out of the old computer there wasn't any burn marks thing looked in perfect condition. Could be the ram that got shocked when the VRM got fried, hell it could be the cpu or both. Im just getting sick of throwing money at this computer


----------



## MrPerforations

be calm and remove everything but the basics(no off board stuff) and check your wiring and reset the cmos.
you got the 24 pin and the 4pin or 2 of the 4 pins in the mobo,double check the quick connect switch header,that will blow things if its wrong.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> wow what crap so I get home all excited for the new motherboard. Install it get it all setup press the power button and NOTHING.... Can't get the thing to post?! Man this is getting extremely annoying. When I pulled the CPU out of the old computer there wasn't any burn marks thing looked in perfect condition. Could be the ram that got shocked when the VRM got fried, hell it could be the cpu or both. Im just getting sick of throwing money at this computer


whats the spec's on your psu?


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> be calm and remove everything but the basics(no off board stuff) and check your wiring and reset the cmos.
> you got the 24 pin and the 4pin or 2 of the 4 pins in the mobo,double check the quick connect switch header,that will blow things if its wrong.


Double checked 24pin connector and 8 pin connector and 8 pin connector all plugged in correctly I know its getting power because I can see the Ethernet link lights going. What is the quick connect switch header?


----------



## MrPerforations

do you have mobo light ?
quick connect=the power on and re-set switch headers


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> whats the spec's on your psu?


Brand new Kingwin 1000watt psu bought the mobo and a new psu at the same time


----------



## truckerguy

Asus and AsRock use quick connect blocks for making front panel connections


----------



## truckerguy

what model board did you buy


----------



## MrPerforations

i would also say use 8 gb of ram just see if it makes a difference.


----------



## willup

dont have quick connect had to connect each of the pins for power switch etc. Well there is a manual power button on the board as well and still nothing. Bought this http://www.amazon.com/ASRock-990FX-PROFESSIONAL-SB950-DDR3/dp/B005FGQLLG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1341891454&sr=1-1&keywords=ASRock+990FX+Professional


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> i would also say use 8 gb of ram just see if it makes a difference.


Tried this as well nothing


----------



## MrPerforations

unplug everything,the gpu and remove the ram so its just the cpu and mobo ,try fire that,it will not work but see if it fires.


----------



## truckerguy

Im down loading you manual give be a sec


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> unplug everything,the gpu and remove the ram so its just the cpu and mobo ,try fire that,it will not work but see if it fires.


nope I think the cpu might have gotten fried when my VRM fried itself


----------



## truckerguy

try the reset button


----------



## MrPerforations

yep,no bleep is a bad sign.do you have mobo light though?


----------



## truckerguy

cpu isent fried you had it running on this board


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> yep,no bleep is a bad sign.do you have mobo light though?


No mobo light but ethernet light is blinking away so I know power is getting to the mobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> cpu isent fried you had it running on this board


I never had this CPU running on this board this is a brand new Mobo to replace the one that had the fried VRM


----------



## truckerguy

with no mobo light board has no power


----------



## truckerguy

have you double checked the power switch on the psu


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> with no mobo light board has no power


The motherboard has power otherwise the Ethernet link light wouldn't be blinking.


----------



## truckerguy

my eathernet light dosent start to blink till I bower up the board my mobo light is on all the time the power switch on the psu is on


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> have you double checked the power switch on the psu


Yep its turned on all right. Don't think its any of my new components I really think the CPU got fried as the computer SHOULD power up even without ram and videocard.


----------



## truckerguy

thier is a led light nex to the cpu if its red you cpu is bad or instaled wrong


----------



## willup

Yep basically didn't RMA my board yet I just emailed there tech support to ask them if they would take responsibility for a fried CPU because of there product will see what happens


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> thier is a led light nex to the cpu if its red you cpu is bad or instaled wrong


I dont see this red led your speaking about at all? I don't see any leds next to the cpu


----------



## truckerguy

if you remover the cpu ram all sata gpu the green power light should be on if the psu is pluged in and the power swtich on it is on


----------



## truckerguy

you have your old psu plug it in the 8 pin and the 24 power the psu on and see if the mobo light is on


----------



## jayflores

happened to me with the 990fxUD5. the VRM went bad and the cpu was killed as well. no burn marks though.


----------



## truckerguy

thier is no way to know yet if the chip is bad thier is no power to the board the mobo power light isent on that is the frist thing to solve


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> thier is no way to know yet if the chip is bad thier is no power to the board the mobo power light isent on that is the frist thing to solve


Ok weirdest thing I decided to try my old PSU. So i plugged in the 4pin connector and 24 pin just to see if it works it turns on the the 4pin connector literally starts smoking!!? WHAT THE HELL. So I pull it out really fast and take the sticker off and put the 8 pin in. Funny thing is the manual says you can use the 4 pin or the 8 pin, and 20 or 24 pin. so I did just that. Now the thing powers on but I get nothing. No post at all. Dont think this day can get worse


----------



## snipekill2445

Hmm, maybe you should just rebuild the system? With new components?


----------



## truckerguy

you get a green power light with the old psu?


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Brand new Kingwin 1000watt psu bought the mobo and a new psu at the same time


What's the model number?


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Brand new Kingwin 1000watt psu bought the mobo and a new psu at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> What's the model number?
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121068

That's it right there. Got power to the board with my old psu still no post. Even tried multiple video cards

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121068
> That's it right there. Got power to the board with my old psu still no post. Even tried multiple video cards
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Can you test it with another PSU or test your PSU with another board?


----------



## shampoo911

my guess... you need a bios update...


----------



## willup

Cant update bios If it won't post. It's the Cpu I know it for sure

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shampoo911

try with a cheap sempron cpu... or athlon... idk... a compatible one...


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> try with a cheap sempron cpu... or athlon... idk... a compatible one...


Honestly Im just going to buy a new FX 8150. Im not the only person to have there cpu fry when there VRM went because of a faulty motherboard. Its the mostly likely what is the problem. I'm about 98% sure that the CPU is gone. Looked up alot of the gigabyte series for FX chipset, and I am not the only one for sure.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Can you test it with another PSU or test your PSU with another board?


Will do this when I get home on another computer thats already half taken apart LOL


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Honestly Im just going to buy a new FX 8150. Im not the only person to have there cpu fry when there VRM went because of a faulty motherboard. Its the mostly likely what is the problem. I'm about 98% sure that the CPU is gone. Looked up alot of the gigabyte series for FX chipset, and I am not the only one for sure.


that's a real bummer... it really pisses me off that after we spend a ****load of money, we still have to invest a lot more in our rigs...

in my case (venezuela) buying pc components, is a nightmare... economy sucks over here... not just pc components, but gadgets, cell phones... everything... an iphone 4s, is considered as a superduperultra expensive phone, affordable only by wealthy people...

sucks..


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> that's a real bummer... it really pisses me off that after we spend a ****load of money, we still have to invest a lot more in our rigs...
> in my case (venezuela) buying pc components, is a nightmare... economy sucks over here... not just pc components, but gadgets, cell phones... everything... an iphone 4s, is considered as a superduperultra expensive phone, affordable only by wealthy people...
> sucks..


Yeah your telling me I spent 700 bucks initial at the begining of this year as an upgrade

New case NXZT switch 810= 150

EK h30 LTX 360mm rad liquid cooling kit= 236

New mobo to replace broken one= 180

new fans for rad= 120

New PSU thinking it can't hurt = 150

And now finally... another FX8150 = 200 bucks

Up to around 1700 bucks for something that originally cost me 700...... Yikes! Still trying to get gigabyte to pay me money for the CPU they kiled LOL


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Yeah your telling me I spent 700 bucks initial at the begining of this year as an upgrade
> New case NXZT switch 810= 150
> EK h30 LTX 360mm rad liquid cooling kit= 236
> New mobo to replace broken one= 180
> new fans for rad= 120
> New PSU thinking it can't hurt = 150
> And now finally... another FX8150 = 200 bucks
> Up to around 1700 bucks for something that originally cost me 700...... Yikes! Still trying to get gigabyte to pay me money for the CPU they kiled LOL












if it broke at no fault of your own (i.e not physical damage) then you can RMA the affected parts rather than waste money on "spare" parts... unless you use your computer for work now and NEED it to work yesterday.

Unless your planning on building another rig...?


----------



## snipekill2445

Hang on, I thought YOU fried the motherboard by Manually giving it Too Much voltage? And in turn it fried the Processor?

If anything I'd sat it's your fault. But correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hang on, I thought YOU fried the motherboard by Manually giving it Too Much voltage? And in turn it fried the Processor?
> If anything I'd sat it's your fault. But correct me if I'm wrong


Nope voltages were in safe ranges I thought originally it was my fault but come to find out that the VRM decided to commit suicide and take my CPU with it. This is all because of a faulty motherboard only changed two voltages on my old setup.

CPU volts 1.47volts

NB 1.18 volts

Both are in safe ranges. Motherboard didn't think so tho. Im just glad it wasn't something I did.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hang on, I thought YOU fried the motherboard by Manually giving it Too Much voltage? And in turn it fried the Processor?
> If anything I'd sat it's your fault. But correct me if I'm wrong


not wrong... but the voltages to the cpu, were like, below normal... haha.... i believe it was one bulldozer that did not stand punishment


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> not wrong... but the voltages to the cpu, were like, below normal... haha.... i believe it was one bulldozer that did not stand punishment


Yep either that or the mobo leaning more towards the mobo being the problem as the VRM was completely fried when I took the heatsink off of it.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it broke at no fault of your own (i.e not physical damage) then you can RMA the affected parts rather than waste money on "spare" parts... unless you use your computer for work now and NEED it to work yesterday.
> Unless your planning on building another rig...?


Already in the process of RMA'ing the motherboard and just going to sell the new one because I wanted to use ASrock 990fx pro board. Think I could RMA my CPU and what should I say? LOL


----------



## Lordred

Might I remind you guys that very few suppliers warranty OC deaths.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Already in the process of RMA'ing the motherboard and just going to sell the new one because I wanted to use ASrock 990fx pro board. Think I could RMA my CPU and what should I say? LOL


why dont you go for a sabertooth? it is like THE BEST 990FX board in the whole universe?? just be sure to buy the new one... it comes with a new bios... just pop in the 8150 and there you go...


----------



## willup

This is straight from the AMD support site

Does AMD's 3 year limited warranty cover damage to the processor?

The limited warranty does not cover damages due to external causes, including improper use, problems with electrical power, accident, neglect, alteration, repair, improper installation, or improper testing.

Most likely a no go on RMA'ing my FX8150


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> why dont you go for a sabertooth? it is like THE BEST 990FX board in the whole universe?? just be sure to buy the new one... it comes with a new bios... just pop in the 8150 and there you go...


Gonna stay with Asrock for now its a really solid board. Sabertooth it pretty much the same exact price I just like some of the features of the Asrock board more.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Gonna stay with Asrock for now its a really solid board. Sabertooth it pretty much the same exact price I just like some of the features of the Asrock board more.


the fatal1ty edition? or the normal one? between those 2... i think the difference, is the color scheme... i'll check online for the differences between sabertooth and asrock 990


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> the fatal1ty edition? or the normal one? between those 2... i think the difference, is the color scheme... i'll check online for the differences between sabertooth and asrock 990


Its the fatal1ty edition


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Gonna stay with Asrock for now its a really solid board. Sabertooth it pretty much the same exact price I just like some of the features of the Asrock board more.
> 
> 
> 
> the fatal1ty edition? or the normal one? between those 2... i think the difference, is the color scheme... i'll check online for the differences between sabertooth and asrock 990
Click to expand...

I can vouch for the Fatal1ty, it got my to 5.2 GHz for CPU-z validation. The highest I could get stable for benchmarks was 4.96 GHz and the highest stable for folding was 4.82 GHz.


----------



## shampoo911

already checked... it looks cool... it looks a lot like the crosshair V formula.... still the CHV (for me) sucks.... the asrock guys stepped up BIG TIME... i remember when i used to hear: i have an asrock mobo... and i was like: CHEAPASS!! now i DO respect ppl with an asrock mobo.... just try not to fry it hahaha


----------



## MrPerforations

when you rma something,remember,i dont know whats wrong? is a good thing to say.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> when you rma something,remember,i dont know whats wrong? is a good thing to say.


LOL yes play dumb is always good to do


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> already checked... it looks cool... it looks a lot like the crosshair V formula.... still the CHV (for me) sucks.... the asrock guys stepped up BIG TIME... i remember when i used to hear: i have an asrock mobo... and i was like: CHEAPASS!! now i DO respect ppl with an asrock mobo.... just try not to fry it hahaha


I thought the same thing until someone told me me to check it out was very impressed my only dislike is I can't use my soundcard pci express card on it because the northbridge heatsink blocks it from fully being seated!!

One amazing thing is there is a CLR CMOS button on the back. Couldn't get any better than that.


----------



## Jared2608

Too bad about your chip. This is why it scares me to alter volts and stuff. An 8150 is like R2000.00, I'd be pretty bummed to lose it, lol.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I thought the same thing until someone told me me to check it out was very impressed my only dislike is I can't use my soundcard pci express card on it because the northbridge heatsink blocks it from fully being seated!!
> One amazing thing is there is a CLR CMOS button on the back. Couldn't get any better than that.


about your sound card... that's no problem dude... just stick it in the last pci express slot... it'll work... that, unless you are triple crossfiring/sli... just pop that sound card in the last 16x pci express slot...


----------



## ComputerRestore

@ Willup

Hopefully there is nothing wrong with your CPU.

Someone else stated here that you may requre a BIOS update. It is true that if it doesn't have an AM3+ Compatible BIOS it will give you the issues you are having with your new board.

Some of the early Boards were shipped without the right BIOS and people needed to either get a new BIOS chip shipped, or use an AM3 CPU to get the BIOS update.

It's so late in the game with these boards I'd imagine it has the right BIOS. But I guess you'll find out when you get a new CPU.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @ Willup
> Hopefully there is nothing wrong with your CPU.
> Someone else stated here that you may requre a BIOS update. It is true that if it doesn't have an AM3+ Compatible BIOS it will give you the issues you are having with your new board.
> Some of the early Boards were shipped without the right BIOS and people needed to either get a new BIOS chip shipped, or use an AM3 CPU to get the BIOS update.
> It's so late in the game with these boards I'd imagine it has the right BIOS. But I guess you'll find out when you get a new CPU.


Yeah it even says in the information about the board it has 8 core support. Hell its even written on the board itself hehe so i don't think its the mobo or the bios its the cpu. Ordered a new one that will be here saturday. Wish me luck with all this hopefully after getting the new CPU I don't run into anymore problem! LOL


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> about your sound card... that's no problem dude... just stick it in the last pci express slot... it'll work... that, unless you are triple crossfiring/sli... just pop that sound card in the last 16x pci express slot...


Thanks for the info I will do that


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Thanks for the info I will do that


anytime bro... as soon as you get your new cpu, let us know


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> This is straight from the AMD support site
> Does AMD's 3 year limited warranty cover damage to the processor?
> The limited warranty does not cover damages due to external causes, including improper use, problems with electrical power, accident, neglect, alteration, repair, improper installation, or improper testing.
> Most likely a no go on RMA'ing my FX8150


If the CPU is bad, the mobo should replace it (because it killed it), IMHO.


----------



## willup

Just want to say thanks to all of you for giving me a helping hand in all this. You guys have been extremely helpful with everything and have helped me in anyway you guys could. Glad to be apart of such a great community willing to help each other.
















dammit I told myself I wasn't gonna cry LOL


----------



## Lordred

The earliest bios(uefi) for the asrock 990fx profesional supports the 8150, 8120, 6100, and 4100.


----------



## waffles887

count me in!








FX- 8120 / Asus M5A97 / Radeon HD 7870 / 2*4GB Crucial Ballistic DDR3 1600









AMD














Intel


----------



## kahboom

So my fx 8150 has a stock vid of 1.275 while my new fx 8120 has a stock vid of 1.2125 which is questionable due to the motherboard it was in, I put my fx 8120 in my old msi 890fxa-gd70 which overclocks like crap has problems even overclocking the ram its the 1.3 revision model, worked ok on the x6 phenom but does not like the fx processors, my fx 8150 in a asus crosshair v motherboard on water, i purchased another achv motherboard as an open box item and im now waiting on that to begin overclocking the fx 8120 with a noctua nh-d14, my question would be which would be better to put on air, and which for water, assuming the vid for the fx 8120 was correct should i put that on water or keep it on air?


----------



## willup

Well here's my answer back from gigabyte whether they will pay me for the damaged CPU caused by their product:

"Dear Customer,

Unfortunately we are only liable for the board as we do not know what type of settings was configured on your end. Please take pictures of the burnt areas on the board and email our service department to assist you on warranty service.

( [email protected] ) "

Oh well RMA was successful and will be sending it in tomorrow.

Also doing an RMA for my FX8150 see how that goes


----------



## bf3player1978

why does these two programs read different clock speeds for my chip? the correct one is coretemp.


----------



## truckerguy

becase your running 1.61 version of Cpuz


----------



## munnis

phenom with 1,61 is all ok


----------



## bf3player1978

way off


----------



## kahboom

Why does your core temp say max cpu tj of 90c


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Why does your core temp say max cpu tj of 90c


i really dont know, and i dont know what that reading is all about.


----------



## munnis

new cpu-z is out 1.61.2


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Just thought I'd let you all know, on the first program I tried, Aida64, I'm already getting different results depending on the CPUID (I'm using a Via Nano with agner fog's program) between the Via and AMD CPUID. If I choose Intel it suspiciously locks up. I'll be posting full results with screenshots when I'm finished after the weekend.


----------



## munnis

you must download new version of cpu-z 1.61.2


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimalOvrclock*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432489 Here you go. I do have a question though. Has anyone else had the issue where CPU-z and overdrive notice all 6 cores but window performance tab says 3? See below.


Kind of late just getting settled and online again, but every thing shows my FX-6100 as a 6 core cpu.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Here's a taste of what's to come:

*Aida 64 Extreme Edition*

With CPUID at Native =





With CPUID vender ID changed to "Authentic AMD" =





Results:

Memory Read = Nano - 3455 MB/s AMD - 1580 MB/s Difference, - 54%
Memory Write = within margin for error
Memory Copy = Nano - 2807 MB/s AMD - 3890 MB/s Difference, +38%
Memory Latency = within margin for error
CPU Queen = Nano - 2556 AMD - 2361 Difference, -7.6%
CPU Photoworx = within margin for error.
CPU ZLib = within margin for error.
CPU AES = Nano - 35602 AMD - 37452 Difference, +5.1%
CPU Hash = Nano - 483 MB/s AMD - 201 MB/s Difference, -58.3%
FP Julia = Nano - 778 AMD - 705 Difference, -9.3%
FPU Mandel = Nano - 398 AMD - 378 Difference, -5%
FPU SinJulia = Nano - 129 AMD - 114 Difference, -11.6%


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Why does your core temp say max cpu tj of 90c


Tj max is the maximum allowable temp for a processor's internal cores, if you reach Tj max the processor's THERMTRIP# signal will activate shutdown to prevent damage to the processor.


----------



## TridentKeeper

Hello team i have a quick question. I have an FX 6100. I was thinking of getting a GTX 690. I know that it will bottleneck the 690. but will it be drastic? If the 6100 bottlenecks it. will a FX 8150 handle the sheer power of a fx 8150?

Here's my specs:

Sabertooth 990fx
FX 6100 oced at 4.3ghz
Corsair 1600 Vengeance 2x4gb
6950
6970
Crossfire.
(my old 6950 was replaced to a 6970 by RMA.)

Please let me know. If both of the processor can handle the GTX 690 I might go for an Ivy Bridge build instead.

Thanks,
TridentKeeper


----------



## snipekill2445

1. You made a typo at the end "Will a FX 8150 handle the sheer power of a FX 8150"









2. If I were you I'd go for the Ivy bridge and then maybe just get a HD 7970 or GTX 680. I really see no Point in paying that massive sum for a 690, when a 680 will handle any game on max settings.







Good luck !


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I agree about checking the quick connect header Willup. I resorted to using a piece of blue-tape on mine to hold it in place, it would come loose every time I monkey with something inside the case. That and the one clip RAM retainer system on this M5A970 are my biggest complaints about this mobo.


----------



## TridentKeeper

yeah a typo lol. yeah i'll prolly head for ivy bridge


----------



## munnis

is fx-8150 clocked to 4,7ghz bottlenecking 6990?


----------



## truckerguy

depends on what you consider bottleneck


----------



## munnis

gaming bottleneck


----------



## truckerguy

like a say if you get say 110FPS with one cpu and 120FPS with another cpu is this a bottleneck?


----------



## munnis

http://www.overclock.net/t/1090453/is-my-x6-1090t-bottlenecking-my-hd6990
bottleneckin hard even with phenom x6 4ghz







30 fps withcrysis 2


----------



## truckerguy

30FPS you never see one way or another with a 60Mhz monitor maxs out at 60FPS


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> is fx-8150 clocked to 4,7ghz bottlenecking 6990?


I wouldn't think so. Maybe my 8120 @ 4.5ghz is bottle necking my 7850.....?


----------



## truckerguy

every rig bottles necks no mater if your talking Intel or AMD but what is needed is to balance a rig and put the bottleneck where your not going to have it afect your use of your rig


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> every rig bottles necks no mater if your talking Intel or AMD but what is needed is to balance a rig and put the bottleneck where your not going to have it afect your use of your rig


I see what u mean but that don't answer our questions.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

This FX-4170 is quite a bit more than double the performance for my 555 was and installing it increased my actual in game frame rates by ~20%-30%. Doubling your CPU power is not going to yield a similar increase in game performance, unless you are benchmarking FritzChess. My guess would be that going from a 8120 to 2600k on a rig with high-end graphics capability would yield about the same increase in actual game performance as my 555/4170 upgrade did, around 20%-30%.


----------



## truckerguy

the amount of bottle neck you will have with your gpu you are not going to see if your using a single monitor


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TridentKeeper*
> 
> Hello team i have a quick question. I have an FX 6100. I was thinking of getting a GTX 690. I know that it will bottleneck the 690. but will it be drastic? If the 6100 bottlenecks it. will a FX 8150 handle the sheer power of a fx 8150?
> Here's my specs:
> Sabertooth 990fx
> FX 6100 oced at 4.3ghz
> Corsair 1600 Vengeance 2x4gb
> 6950
> 6970
> Crossfire.
> (my old 6950 was replaced to a 6970 by RMA.)
> Please let me know. If both of the processor can handle the GTX 690 I might go for an Ivy Bridge build instead.
> Thanks,
> TridentKeeper


At high resolutions there will be little difference. (2560 x 1440, or Multi-Monitor setup)
Sandy or Ivy Bridge will show higher FPS than the Bulldozer during gameplay.
I've read some reviews that show that the Minimum FPS on Bulldozer is higher than Intel, (but Intel's Max FPS is higher)

To get the full potential of the 690 I'd say get a Sandy i7 over an Ivy i7 and overclock it. (unless there has been new updates on controlling Ivy Temps under high OC's that I haven't heard yet.)


----------



## bf3player1978

I only have a 60hrz 27" asus monitor. Which does fine for my single monitor setup.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I only have a 60hrz 27" asus monitor. Which does fine for my single monitor setup.


yes it dose


----------



## vonalka

I have one rig with an i7-3960x and another with a FX-8150 - both using AMD 7970 in crossfire. There is absolutely no noticeable difference between the two rigs when I am gaming.

However, when it comes to compressing & decompressing video files, I think my Intel Rig is much faster.

My last AMD rig was a 1055T and with a good GPU there was no noticeable bottleneck when gaming.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> 30FPS you never see one way or another with a 60Mhz monitor maxs out at 60FPS


Hang on, please tell me you aren't saying there is No difference between 30 and 60FPS. Or are you just saying how it would be limited to 60FPS in most cases anyway?


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hang on, please tell me you aren't saying there is No difference between 30 and 60FPS. Or are you just saying how it would be limited to 60FPS in most cases anyway?


I think he is saying a properly vsynced display appears smooth even at 30fps on a 60hz display. _most_ people will see a difference between 30fps and 60fps, but not all people will.

Just my 2c.


----------



## kahboom

OK say your monitor has 60 Hertz and your playing a game and your running f.r.a.p.s. even if it says your running 180 fps your monitor is only showing 60 fps. Most streamed movies is running at 30 fps and your eyes are not going to notice the difference anyway


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> OK say your monitor has 60 Hertz and your playing a game and your running f.r.a.p.s. even if it says your running 180 fps your monitor is only showing 60 fps. Most streamed movies is running at 30 fps and your eyes are not going to notice the difference anyway


And don't forget that what most people don't realize is that their Xbox-360 or PS3 is locked to 30FPS and they hardly notice that it is. I'll say this, you WILL notice the difference between 30FPS and 60FPS (although not much) and definately a difference jumping up to 120FPS but only if your monitor/TV supports it (trust me mine does). If you have a 60Hz monitor it won't matter if fraps is showing 70FPS or 200FPS, the monitor can only change the image on the screen 60 times per second.


----------



## snipekill2445

I can see a MASSIVE difference between 30 and 60FPS. Everyone in the school computer Rooms that I've asked (about 80 or so people) have All said there is a difference.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I can see a MASSIVE difference between 30 and 60FPS. Everyone in the school computer Rooms that I've asked (about 80 or so people) have All said there is a difference.


(not disagreeing with you) I see some difference between 30 and 60 but it's going between 60 and 120 that I see the largest difference.


----------



## kahboom

Really school computers. If you have an intergrated gpu on a motherboard vs discrete gpu at the same frame rate say 30 fps the only two ways you can tell the differance is if the CPU is handling multiple task work loads or if the graphical settings are higher than the gpu can handle for the resolution. Even sandy and ivy bridge running no gpu just CPU is not as good as amds apu with multiple work loads while gaming but the and apu is crap at every thing else


----------



## kahboom

The biggest difference one would notice with higher fps on gaming would be less micro shutter. The games would look more fluent. Ie like a movie


----------



## snipekill2445

I don't get micro stutter even at 30FPS. And I for one literally see such an improvement between 30 and 60FPS, I mean I can tell instantly.


----------



## reflex99

updating the list as i post this.

I have 32 applications to look through....


----------



## Jagged_Steel

What is the FX patch for WIn7? Can someone point me in the right direction? Starting to put the tune to this 4170, might as well get the patch I suppose.

I am guessing this is already here somewhere, but please indulge my laziness in not wanting to peruse hundreds of posts to find out.









Edit: Got it ty Kzone for sending me that and thereby also giving me a glimpse at your avatar.









What do I need to know? Just run it?


----------



## Jared2608

For gaming would it be better to buy an FX-4170(very cheap), or spend a little more and get a 6200? I've seen some benches where the 4170 beats the 6200 because of the higher clock speeds, but where more threads are used the 6200 is better. Would overclocking the 6200 to the same speed as a 4170 bring them level?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

So I got around to installing the patch, and I saw a 10% increase in my Cinebench score. I am not familiar with CB at all, how am I looking?



Ran the Shogun 2 1080p standard benchmark and it scored .02 fps slower than pre patch- So pretty much no change there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> For gaming would it be better to buy an FX-4170(very cheap), or spend a little more and get a 6200? I've seen some benches where the 4170 beats the 6200 because of the higher clock speeds, but where more threads are used the 6200 is better. Would overclocking the 6200 to the same speed as a 4170 bring them level?


Games that can use more than 4 threads might favor the 6200. the other 99% of games I am guessing you would see better actual in game performance with the 4170 and a good OC (i have barley touched mine), and burn less power while doing it.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> So I got around to installing the patch, and I saw a 10% increase in my Cinebench score. I am not familiar with CB at all, how am I looking?


Cinebench is very heavily multithreaded. It loves "moar cores" used to the max. To give you an idea, my Thuban at 3.6 will destroy a Deneb running at almost 4.2 in Cinebench, by a difference of about 40 percent (I saw this when someone posted scores from a system like that on Friday). It scales with cores available to it.

Correcting the schedule issues in Win 7 and letting all four of your cores work as they should on the FX will make a big difference. The patch doesn't make that much difference in most applications (2-5 percent), but Cinebench is just the type of benchmark that really benefits from the patch.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> So I got around to installing the patch, and I saw a 10% increase in my Cinebench score. I am not familiar with CB at all, how am I looking?
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench is very heavily multithreaded. It loves "moar cores" used to the max. To give you an idea, my Thuban at 3.6 will destroy a Deneb running at almost 4.2 in Cinebench, by a difference of about 40 percent (I saw this when someone posted scores from a system like that on Friday). It scales with cores available to it.
> 
> Correcting the schedule issues in Win 7 and letting all four of your cores work as they should on the FX will make a big difference. The patch doesn't make that much difference in most applications (2-5 percent), but Cinebench is just the type of benchmark that really benefits from the patch.
Click to expand...

I notice that the "Phenom's are better than FX's" crowd will only run the CPU test in Cinebench, and them proclaim themselves the winner. It is not true. Open GL is the Cinebench test that actually tells how your CPU performs in concert with your entire system, and to me is the only one I care about. Knowing how much horsepower an engine will produce bolted to a dyno-stand is fine, but it does not tell you which racecar is going to win the race.


----------



## itomic

I had Athlon II X4, Phenmom II X4, FX 6100 and now i have FX 8120. For sure i can say my own experience for those CPU-s. First of all, all components r the same while i change from Phenom II X4 to FX 6100 and then to FX 8120. So it is far comparation as it can be. Over all, FX 6100 is better and faster chip then Phenom II X4, FX 8120 is much faster and better chip then FX 6100 ( it has one module more, ergo 33% in theory more CPU power wich is close to gains in real aplication ). Gamingwise, if one clock FX 6100 or FX 8120 to 4.2+ ghz ( easily achivable on all FX chips ), and Phenom to say around 4.0Ghz ( i had them all overclocked ) they all performs very similar and they all are more then enough for modern games and GPU-s. FX CPU-s respond very well to overclocking, and they need OC to perform good. Phenom II X4 gains much less of improvment by OC, but nevertheless, one can only gain fps by overclocking Phenom to. Future proof, FX 81xx and FX61xx chips can only get better for gaming, becouse games will get multicore aware more than these days.


----------



## Lordred

This is the bulldozer owners club thread, please stop dragging everyone through the mud with you constant arguing.

Make a new thread ffor ph2 to fx.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

What I did was post my FX benchmarks. In an FX thread. Others jumped in about how Phenoms were better. I said , ok, show me the proof.

If you don't think that talking about FX performance in an FX thread is relevant I really don't even know where to start to try and explain what the term "relevant" means.


----------



## Lordred

There is discussing, and the there is provoking. You have been dancing a very fine line between the two. I am all for a healthy discussion about the performance of the FX line, finer tweeking of and everyday use including but not limeted to gaming.

On that note, would you like to square up agienst my 4100? I think you are sandbaging your self using that auto oc function.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I can guarantee that I am not seeing the full potential of my 4170 right now. I was fairly busy this last week and have not yet gotten around to fine tuning this rig at all. I make this clear in every benchmark post that I have made, so that people with no OC skillz at all can see what they will be able to see performance-wise out of an FX-4170. Please do post some benches. You can see what I have run so far. If you would like to see a particular one that I don't already have that I can d/l for free just let me know and I will try to get it.

@ HMG: I am well aware that one reason the FX performs better in Games because it can run memory faster than old antique Phenoms can.

Thank you for making sure that we all knew this.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I can guarantee that I am not seeing the full potential of my 4170 right now. I was fairly busy this last week and have not yet gotten around to fine tuning this rig at all. I make this clear in every benchmark post that I have made, so that people with no OC skillz at all can see what they will be able to see performance-wise out of an FX-4170. Please do post some benches. You can see what I have run so far. If you would like to see a particular one that I don't already have that I can d/l for free just let me know and I will try to get it.
> @ HMG: I am well aware that one reason the FX performs better in Games because it can run memory faster than old antique Phenoms can.
> Thank you for making sure that we all knew this.


You left out that "antique" PHII's can run 1600+Mhz ram as well.







I'd run some of that Samsung 30nm ram,but I don't have a Fry's or MC near by.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I can guarantee that I am not seeing the full potential of my 4170 right now. I was fairly busy this last week and have not yet gotten around to fine tuning this rig at all. I make this clear in every benchmark post that I have made, so that people with no OC skillz at all can see what they will be able to see performance-wise out of an FX-4170. Please do post some benches. You can see what I have run so far. If you would like to see a particular one that I don't already have that I can d/l for free just let me know and I will try to get it.
> @ HMG: I am well aware that one reason the FX performs better in Games because it can run memory faster than old antique Phenoms can.
> Thank you for making sure that we all knew this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left out that "antique" PHII's can run 1600+Mhz ram as well.
Click to expand...


This is with 16 GB of RAM. The only Phenoms I am aware of that can score anywhere near this are using 2 GB and running on Liquid Nitrogen cooling.


Check out this new Phenom Gaming rig. It can match FX stock memory speeds and it's running a whole 2 GB!!!


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> You left out that "antique" PHII's can run 1600+Mhz ram as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd run some of that Samsung 30nm ram,but I don't have a Fry's or MC near by.


bulldozer/FX is more dependent on Memory speed and timings, because a cache miss make it go to Main Memory for congruence.

This why you see FX with 1333mhz get much slower frames the same chip same clock with 1600mhz And beyond 1866mhz.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> You left out that "antique" PHII's can run 1600+Mhz ram as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd run some of that Samsung 30nm ram,but I don't have a Fry's or MC near by.


And can they run 2133? *looking at the two sticks of 2133 in my FX system*


----------



## thehidecheck

I suppose this is the place to ask...

Are we gonna see a new line of mobo's for next gen FX(supposedly late October)?
Are we gonna see a "mini" push w/ more enthusiast/gamer oriented mobos in the matx/itx form factor(supporting FX not fusion)?

If "no" to both of the above, what enthusiast options exist for FX in matx/itx form factor?

Danky for any response ahead of time.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2670041/width/395/height/440]
> This is with 16 GB of RAM. The only Phenoms I am aware of that can score anywhere near this are using 2 GB and running on Liquid Nitrogen cooling.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2670087/width/432/height/273]
> Check out this new Phenom Gaming rig. It can match FX stock memory speeds and it's running a whole 2 GB!!!


I never said anything about Maxxmem performance,I only said PHII's can run faster ram as well which you seem to be in denial about. Like I said earlier,faster memory is not going to miraculously make an FX-4 perform as well as a 8150 or 960T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> And can they run 2133? *looking at the two sticks of 2133 in my FX system*


I've never hard of anyone running 2133,though I recall seeing 1866 ram,anything more than that is pointless anyway unless you're running an Intel setup due to its uber fast IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> I suppose this is the place to ask...
> Are we gonna see a new line of mobo's for next gen FX(supposedly late October)?
> Are we gonna see a "mini" push w/ more enthusiast/gamer oriented mobos in the matx/itx form factor(supporting FX not fusion)?
> If "no" to both of the above, what enthusiast options exist for FX in matx/itx form factor?
> Danky for any response ahead of time.


This is something I've been wondering as well,I'm wanting to jump on a Sabertooth 990FX,though am hesitant if there with be a 1xxx series with Piledriver.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehidecheck*
> 
> I suppose this is the place to ask...
> Are we gonna see a new line of mobo's for next gen FX(supposedly late October)?
> Are we gonna see a "mini" push w/ more enthusiast/gamer oriented mobos in the matx/itx form factor(supporting FX not fusion)?
> If "no" to both of the above, what enthusiast options exist for FX in matx/itx form factor?
> Danky for any response ahead of time.


AMD has stated that the AM3+ socket will remain all the way through Steamroller. Will they stick to it? Your guess is as good as mine. But for Piledriver it is, as BD is, an AM3+ socket CPU with no plans to create a new "chipset".

I think we'll see some 990 micro ATX boards come out eventually. I have no idea when though.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

@ HMG : You are going completely off of the deep end now.



PHII's can NOT run RAM anywhere near the speeds an FX can.

I am pretty sure that everybody running an FX knows this.

This is not going to change no matter how often you state that the opposite is true.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> @ HMG : You are going completely off of the deep end now.
> 
> PHII's can NOT run RAM anywhere near the speeds an FX can.
> I am pretty sure that everybody running an FX knows this.
> This is not going to change no matter how often you state that the opposite is true.


Faster ram is all well and good on your FX,though it won't help you when the CPU itself cannot process the ram fast enough. Even so,a FX is only a few gb's/second faster than a properly OC'd PHII. It depends on the chipset,but a PHII Thuban can run 1866. All AMD's prefer lower times as opposed to faster speeds,with that 30nm ram you may be able to run 7-7-7 @ 1600.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I have news for you, HMG: Games run faster and smoother on FXs compared to Phenoms.

Part of this is because the FX CPU/NB can deliver more information stored in the RAM to the CPU than Phenoms could, and then can deliver the result back to the memory faster as well. FYI: All CPUs spend most of their time "twiddling their thumbs" waiting for the next data set to be processed to be delivered. It does not matter whether a Phenom can crunch numbers slightly faster because it is standing around waiting more than the FX does.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> I never said anything about Maxxmem performance,I only said PHII's can run faster ram as well which you seem to be in denial about. Like I said earlier,faster memory is not going to miraculously make an FX-4 perform as well as a 8150 or 960T.
> *I've never hard of anyone running 2133,though I recall seeing 1866 ram*,anything more than that is pointless anyway unless you're running an Intel setup due to its uber fast IMC.
> This is something I've been wondering as well,I'm wanting to jump on a Sabertooth 990FX,though am hesitant if there with be a 1xxx series with Piledriver.


Really? Hmmmm



Wait, before you say it let me guess....."But but but, CPU-Z is lying.....it is I tell you".


----------



## MrPerforations

can i add some,games run faster with better gpu's?
difference between fx and athlon running my 5850 is 5-6 fps.
and yes the athlon is very poor in benches compaired to fx too.
makes you wonder what the amazing difference is with intel dont it.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I have news for you, HMG: Games run faster and smoother on FXs compared to Phenoms.
> Part of this is because the FX CPU/NB can deliver more information stored in the RAM to the CPU than Phenoms could, and then can deliver the result back to the memory faster as well. FYI: All CPUs spend most of their time "twiddling their thumbs" waiting for the next data set to be processed to be delivered. It does not matter whether a Phenom can crunch numbers slightly faster because it is standing around waiting more than the FX does.


It is known that PHII's despite their slower IMC process data and run games better. Due to FX's longer pipelines, shared FP's and cache,and really small L1 cache,there are bottlenecks all over the place.
Latency matters too. Heck,my Thuban achieved 7ms lower,with a automatic XMP profile @ 8-8-8-24 1600 at stock CPU clock,with other programs running.
Proof of your FX 4100's getting higher & better average FPS than PHII?? Because I know there's proof that says otherwise a few pages back.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> can i add some,games run faster with better gpu's?
> difference between fx and athlon running my 5850 is 5-6 fps.
> and yes the athlon is very poor in benches compaired to fx too.
> makes you wonder what the amazing difference is with intel dont it.


I had crossfire 5870 2gbs I was playing Fable 3 in mourningwood with my phenom II x6 1090T @ 4.0ghz getting 80FPS
FX 8120 I was getting 88FPS in mourningwood in the same exact spot.

so sad I fried one my 5870


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> It is known that PHII's despite their slower IMC process data and run games better. Due to FX's longer pipelines, shared FP's and cache,and really small L1 cache,there are bottlenecks all over the place.
> Latency matters too. Heck,my Thuban achieved 7ms lower,with a automatic XMP profile @ 8-8-8-24 1600 at stock CPU clock,with other programs running.
> Proof of your FX 4100's getting higher & better average FPS than PHII?? Because I know there's proof that says otherwise a few pages back.


And again, the "proof" you speak of is poor "stock clock" reviews. Show me a benchmark showing the 4100 or 4170 at 4.6GHz vs the PHII 980 at even it's "Max" OC.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

This is "known" to whom exactly, HMG? Feel free to post the proof of these wild claims at any time. I have run both Phenom and FX and I can tell you that without a doubt the FX is far and away the superior Gaming CPU.


----------



## Lordred

Ok I'm checking out. So much arguing over the same thing, page after page.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> This is "known" to whom exactly, HMG? Feel free to post the proof of these wild claims at any time. I have run both Phenom and FX and I can tell you that without a doubt the FX is far and away the superior Gaming CPU.


You keep saying how it's "superior" yet fail to show or describe how. A max OC'd 4.7Ghz FX comparing to a PHII running @ only 4Ghz isn't exactly superior when you need 700Mhz more with the addition of faster ram to match it. In Metro, 48FPS sure isn't superior to 56FPS.
As much I'd like to prove you wrong again and and again,the FX thread probably isn't the place to to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> And again, the "proof" you speak of is poor "stock clock" reviews. Show me a benchmark showing the 4100 or 4170 at 4.6GHz vs the PHII 980 at even it's "Max" OC.


It is what it is,the reviews are everywhere,even OC vs OC they would be on par with each other at best.

Stock vs stock is still valid,you're saying "but this is OC.net,not stockclocks.net?" CPU outta the box testing gives you and idea of how good each CPU is before you even start to OC.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> You keep saying how it's "superior" yet fail to show or describe how. A max OC'd 4.7Ghz FX comparing to a PHII running @ only 4Ghz isn't exactly superior when you need 700Mhz more with the addition of faster ram to match it.
> It is what it is,the reviews are everywhere,even OC vs OC they would be on par with each other at best.
> 
> Stock vs stock is still valid,you're saying "but this is OC.net,not stockclocks.net?" CPU outta the box testing gives you and idea of how good each CPU is before you even start to OC.


And that's fine. If you want to make a statement that "clock for clock" or "at stock speeds" Phenom II "beats" the FX series CPU's then we'll go from there and examine that. But that's NOT what you've stated (which is to defend snipekill and his rediculous blanket statements such as "The thing you don't understand is, is that the Phenom II 980 is a waaaay better processor than the FX 4170, and beats the 8150 in games aswell." and "I gave you proof that the Phenom II is much better than the FX in gaming.". I find it interesting to note that in the Tom's Hardware results that everyone is posting that it lists all of the CPU's at stock, and then only lists the 2500K at a 4GHz overclock. Why not show all of them overclocked? Why not show the direct competitor to the 2500K, the 8120/8150, overclocked to 4GHz as well? That's very suspicious IMHO.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> This is "known" to whom exactly, HMG? Feel free to post the proof of these wild claims at any time. I have run both Phenom and FX and I can tell you that without a doubt the FX is far and away the superior Gaming CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying how it's "superior" yet fail to show or describe how. A max OC'd 4.7Ghz FX comparing to a PHII running @ only 4Ghz isn't exactly superior when you need 700Mhz more with the addition of faster ram to match it. In Metro, 48FPS sure isn't superior to 56FPS.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> And again, the "proof" you speak of is poor "stock clock" reviews. Show me a benchmark showing the 4100 or 4170 at 4.6GHz vs the PHII 980 at even it's "Max" OC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what it is,the reviews are everywhere,even OC vs OC they would be on par with each other at best.
> 
> Stock vs stock is still valid,you're saying "but this is OC.net,not stockclocks.net?" CPU outta the box testing gives you and idea of how good each CPU is before you even start to OC.
Click to expand...



The area I circled is the highest AMD CPU score on the list.

To my somewhat untrained eye it appears to be an FX.

What exactly do you see when you look at this same graph HMG?


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> 
> The area I circled is the highest AMD CPU score on the list.
> To my somewhat untrained eye it appears to be an FX.
> What exactly do you see when you look at this same graph HMG?


Hint,it's not not an FX-4.
Two more cores than a Thuban X6,higher stock clock,both average and minimum within a 1FPS difference. And a FX-8150 at that. Not to mention it draws more power and generates more heat. Please note I'm not hating on FX,they're both fine CPU's for whatever you're using them for. I'm just stating the facts most are well aware of,and proving what you're showing me above.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

So the FX is at the top of the AMD list on the list you posted to show that the opposite was true. Thank you for clearing that up. You conveying the reasoning behind why you posted something that showed the opposite of what you were simultaneously claiming was extremely interesting.

Thank you for providing us all with that.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> So the FX is at the top of the AMD list on the list you posted to show that the opposite was true. Thank you for clearing that up. You conveying the reasoning behind why you posted something that showed the opposite of what you were simultaneously claiming was extremely interesting.
> Thank you for providing us all with that.


While you're failing to notice that it's pretty much on par with a ancient,antiquated so old it might as well be covered in rust & dust PHII,despite the FX-8 having 2 more cores,higher stock clock speed and more cache. The FX-8 performing on par generates more waste heat,consumes nearly 2x more power and requires extreme cooling and a heavy duty circuit breaker to beat a PH II. Thanks for clarifying that an FX-8 is on top by 1FPS,not an FX-4 which is way behind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> U just dont know what u r talking about mate.


Then please prove how I'm wrong.


----------



## bf3player1978

not sure on where my system stands but here is my benchmark....what you guy think?


----------



## bf3player1978

and here is my openGL


----------



## artic

Hi everyone,









Need a opinion from you guys, since anywhere I ask I only get intel fan boys...
Ok I need a new desktop for my house, for maya and autocad, and also gaming









Should I wait for Piledriver (do you guys know when it's coming out?) or should I buy a fx8120 or 8150 and overclock to 5ghz?

On another thread people said that I'll see a major fps difference around 20-30 against the i5-2500K , and it will bottleneck the two gtx 660 I plan to get.

What's your opinon?

Many thanks everyone for the help .


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> 
> 
> not sure on where my system stands but here is my benchmark....what you guy think?


Looks about right at 4ghz.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Looks about right at 4ghz.


well i have a 4100 chip too, would it be better than the 8120 for gaming? i have seen some charts saying so....


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need a opinion from you guys, since anywhere I ask I only get intel fan boys...
> Ok I need a new desktop for my house, for maya and autocad, and also gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I wait for Piledriver (do you guys know when it's coming out?) or should I buy a fx8120 or 8150 and overclock to 5ghz?
> 
> On another thread people said that I'll see a major fps difference around 20-30 against the i5-2500K , and it will bottleneck the two gtx 660 I plan to get.
> 
> What's your opinon?
> 
> Many thanks everyone for the help .


1. Do you already have an AM3+ board?
2. Will Maya and Autocad take advantage of the 8 cores? I have no idea.
3. There is no guarantee you will get an overclock of 5ghz. Are you going to liquid cool?
4. Not sure if it will bottleneck or not
5. Piledriver is not out so we can't really answer if its worth the wait or not. If you can wait I would wait.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 1. Do you already have an AM3+ board?
> 2. Will Maya and Autocad take advantage of the 8 cores? I have no idea.
> 3. There is no guarantee you will get an overclock of 5ghz. Are you going to liquid cool?
> 4. Not sure if it will bottleneck or not
> 5. Piledriver is not out so we can't really answer if its worth the wait or not. If you can wait I would wait.


i agree, there is no way you will reach 5ghz on air. its a 125W chip so it needs to be liquid cooled. go a step up from the H60, that should do the 5ghz trick.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> So you post graphs showing the opposite of what you are claiming is true, and somehow you imagine that I am _failing_?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You post makes zero sense. Read my post again. What I posted is that the PH II outperforms the FX4 in every way,then you change it entirely and say "oh look,the FX8 is on top,lulz Phenom II sux cuz it lost by less than 1 FPS,see?"
Click to expand...

My own observation of PHII vs FX

I have a PHII X4 955 clocked @ 4ghz and I have a FX-6100 clocked @ 4ghz. If I disable 2 cores on my 6100 and make it essentially a FX-4100 I get about the same FPS in every game I have. I know the 955 core for core is better but I wonder if the fact that the FX can use 1866 memory if that evens it out on the games. The FX feels smoother to me not sure if this is due to memory or what. If I clock my PH II to 4.2ghz which is the max I can get with mine and clock my FX-6100 to 4.4ghz which is the max I can do on air then the FX seems to pull away more. The main difference I notice is the FX actually runs cooler and feels smoother. I still like my PHII also.


----------



## kahboom

Even with custom liquid cooling on the 8 core fx chips you have to get a good rad dual or triple with a good cpu block pump and fans and run single loop cpu only, i have my gtx 570s tri sli in my loop and anything over 4.7ghz requires a house fan with the side of my case open to keep temps nice and low, being that intel chips oc just as well with less power and heat and you can do it on air minus the whole extreme cooling set up its not really a toss up between the two if cost is you budget and you have a small case, but water cooling is nice and as long as piledriver takes less power when overclocked+ overclocks as well + if performance matches or exceeds that of a i7 2600k + and if i dont have to replace my motherboard since its a pain in the ass to take out it would be a win for me







Not to say amd is not as good since i have too power hog systems with a fx 8150 and fx 8120 both using crosshair v motherboards, my point is its even building a 3770k is kind of waste its not really any better than the 2600k and no pci 3.0, if i were to build a new system i would go with the lga 2011 socket


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> well i have a 4100 chip too, would it be better than the 8120 for gaming? i have seen some charts saying so....


the fx-4100 has some advantages over the 81xx

1.Less cores means less power, and less heat. This means you should be able to reach higher frequencies with an equal cooler.
2.Most games don't use more then 4 cores, the only one i can think of off the top of my head is bf3, in games that use 4 cores, the fx-81xx or fx-61xx may perform better because it has 4 cores it can dedicate specifically to the game, and 2-4 extras for idle stuff. But for the most part, the fx-4100 will perform pretty equally with it's higher core counterparts at equal clocks.

So in my opinion, in most cases the fx-4100 overclocked by one with some knowledge will outperform the fx-81xx in gaming due to the fact you can reach higher clockspeeds (in most cases, not all chips are the same of course







)


----------



## artic

Thanks everyone, great help









Well I'm building from the ground up, so I don't have any limitations regarding boards, however I will use my haf x and my push pull H100, so I am not worried about temperatures









I guess I'll go for intel, thought I would save some euros and get a amd system, but I am affraid of getting the fx 8150 and getting lag on games and such, because where I live, a fx8150 costs around 50€ less than a 2500K and amd boards are even less expensive.

Again thanks everyone for the help!









Edit: lots of posts appearing, going to read, sorry for reading and writing slow, I'm not natively english speaker and writer


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I have to entirely disagree with Heavy MG, owning several phenom chips my self there is a performance boost using the FX chips especially in multi card setups, in benchmarks and in gaming. But he does have a point regarding the intel systems, total cost for the intel is going to be cheaper than that of an amd chip, either phenom or fx and be faster since the intel chips run faster due to better silicon and coding, since there chip is better even with a cheap graphics card it performs well for single monitor setups


I will agree with you on that part,in SLI/CF there is an improvement but the bottleneck is still there vs an Intel rig,also by the time you invest that much into a system you may as well go for an Intel setup. I don't hate Bulldozer,it has great potential,hopefully Piledriver will show what BD was really supposed to be,but BD isn't the best thing to buy vs. others CPU's like some would think. In a single card setup,in benches & games I doubt you would see much of a difference aside from memory benchmarks especially if your system has faster ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> So you are ditching the "Phenoms are better than FX" malarkey and joining the "Intel Rulz" team.


Not even,although an Intel setup is being more appealing as AMD falls farther and farther behind,I don't exactly count on PD to get them caught up either.
I'm more so part of the Phenom II's are still equal to or in some cases better than FX club.
All I'm saying is that an FX-8 isn't worth it unless you have a use for all 8 cores, are on a tighter budget and can't afford Intel's overpriced motherboards when you don't live near a Fry's or MC.
If you want something to get you through until PD is out,want to OC, and don't want Intel then sure get an FX-4170.
EDIT- Lol,just spotted JF-AMD in the AMD section.


----------



## artic

Ok read everything









I probably didn't explain myself well, I wish not to cause a intel vs amd war









I need a strong computer because I do rendering in autocad for my part time job, and something to game well, but nothing super hyper, I'm not trying to create a 150fps gaming rig, just something that will play around 60 fps some games I like, like crysis mass effect etc.. With high quality









My budget is around 900€

I already have a haf x, and a h100,and a hx850 w corsair.

I'm going to get two gtx 660 when they come out early august.
I was considering getting a sabertooth, and a fx8120 or since I read everyones posts, a fx 6100, and overclock it, let's say 4.0ghz

Edit: My budget is what I plan in max to buy the pc, and it's true with it I could buy a good intel cpu and motherboard, but I also would like to not spend all my budget


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Thanks everyone, great help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm building from the ground up, so I don't have any limitations regarding boards, however I will use my haf x and my push pull H100, so I am not worried about temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll go for intel, thought I would save some euros and get a amd system, but I am affraid of getting the fx 8150 and getting lag on games and such, because where I live, a fx8150 costs around 50€ less than a 2500K and amd boards are even less expensive.
> Again thanks everyone for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: lots of posts appearing, going to read, sorry for reading and writing slow, I'm not natively english speaker and writer


If FX 8150 is 50 euros cheaper then FX 8120 is eaven chepar. U shoud by FX 8120, good mbo and PSU. Since u allready have H100, overclock to about 5.0Ghz is very much doable. And with FX clocked around 5.0Ghz u will not get lags in games if u have good GPU for sure. Games will only benefit in future form more cores, and along with that so the gaming performance of FX 81xx chips it self will be better.


----------



## truckerguy

a 6200 will over clock to 4.5Ghz on a soild 990FX board with something around a 7770 and 2 8gig sticks of 2000Mhz will do all you need it too and no lag


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Ok read everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably didn't explain myself well, I wish not to cause a intel vs amd war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a strong computer because I do rendering in autocad for my part time job, and something to game well, but nothing super hyper, I'm not trying to create a 150fps gaming rig, just something that will play around 60 fps some games I like, like crysis mass effect etc.. With high quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is around 900€
> 
> I already have a haf x, and a h100,and a hx850 w corsair.
> 
> I'm going to get two gtx 660 when they come out early august.
> I was considering getting a sabertooth, and a fx8120 or since I read everyones posts, a fx 6100, and overclock it, let's say 4.0ghz


Once again I would find out if your work software will take advantage of the extra cores. If it does then getting the fx-81xx might be a great choice.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *artic*
> 
> Ok read everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably didn't explain myself well, I wish not to cause a intel vs amd war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a strong computer because I do rendering in autocad for my part time job, and something to game well, but nothing super hyper, I'm not trying to create a 150fps gaming rig, just something that will play around 60 fps some games I like, like crysis mass effect etc.. With high quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is around 900€
> 
> I already have a haf x, and a h100,and a hx850 w corsair.
> 
> I'm going to get two gtx 660 when they come out early august.
> I was considering getting a sabertooth, and a fx8120 or since I read everyones posts, a fx 6100, and overclock it, let's say 4.0ghz


Relax, you did not cause anything.









For the type of money you are looking at spending Intel sounds like the best option.


----------



## artic

Many thanks everyone, going to rep you guys when I get to my laptop, somehow can't do it on the iphone..

I will then probably go with the fx8120 and save some of my budget, to help on other expenses









Many thanks everyone


----------



## MrPerforations

could be,iam no expert,and my little bro has not finish avionic engineering yet.
http://www.animatedengines.com/gnome.html


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I suspect you are confusing "Radial" engines with "Rotary" engines. Radial engines of the type you are referring to in use during WW2 were in fact piston engines arranged in a radial fashion.


I was curious if a rotary powered plane exists, I googled it and it turns out it does.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> You two know little about car engines, ie 9000 rpm rotary motor 13b 1.3 liter actually goes faster as you pick up speed shifting from second to third and so on vs piston engines of comparable size which are 4000 to 6500rpm producing less horse power and getting slower shifting throw gears as they pick up speed.


The reason being,the rotary weighs less,so has a much higher power/weight ratio.
The same could be said for a high RPM piston engine,ie. Honda's VTEC engines, the car gains momentum and has to shift less often,it ends up being faster. The high revving engine can stay in its power band longer without having to shift,but once it has to shift it isn't back into it's max power output until higher RPM's.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

The link you have is to a Rotary Piston engine Mr Perf. This is different than a Radial Engine too. In the rotary piston type of engine the crankcase and cylinders rotate around a fixed crankshaft with the pistons attached. The propeller is attached to the crankcase, not the crankshaft with a rotary piston engine. These were used during WW1, and phased out soon after in preference for Radial Piston engines. In a Radial Piston engine the crankshaft spins inside of the crankcase with the pistons attached to it and the propeller is attached to the crankshaft. These are what you are seeing when you look at a B-17 or Corsair fighter.

@ HMG : I am aware that true rotary engines exist and some have been used in aircraft. My dad is a pilot and a general aviation buff, I first saw rotary engined planes in the 80s at the OshKosh airshow.


----------



## MrPerforations

cool,it was still a step towards the jet engine which is better than anything but a rocket motor.thinking ln2 is a must for a rocket though.


----------



## kahboom

Did we seriously move from cpu talk to engines?


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> the fx-4100 has some advantages over the 81xx
> 1.Less cores means less power, and less heat. This means you should be able to reach higher frequencies with an equal cooler.
> 2.Most games don't use more then 4 cores, the only one i can think of off the top of my head is bf3, in games that use 4 cores, the fx-81xx or fx-61xx may perform better because it has 4 cores it can dedicate specifically to the game, and 2-4 extras for idle stuff. But for the most part, the fx-4100 will perform pretty equally with it's higher core counterparts at equal clocks.
> So in my opinion, in most cases the fx-4100 overclocked by one with some knowledge will outperform the fx-81xx in gaming due to the fact you can reach higher clockspeeds (in most cases, not all chips are the same of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well I can disable two or four cores. You think it will create less heat and perform better ?


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Did we seriously move from cpu talk to engines?


it was an analogy,and bulldozer is like a rotory rather than a straight six.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Well I can disable two or four cores. You think it will create less heat and perform better ?


If you can get higher clocks after you disable those cores, and the cores that were disabled weren't being used, then yes you would get better performance.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Well I can disable two or four cores. You think it will create less heat and perform better ?


what are you running for a Vcore


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Did we seriously move from cpu talk to engines?


LOL,kind of,though there's still a tiny bit of CPU analogy in it somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> cool,it was still a step towards the jet engine which is better than anything but a rocket motor.thinking ln2 is a must for a rocket though.


Like a super Bulldozer with a ton of cores? If PHII is a piston engine maybe a V6, then BD is a rotary,SB is a high HP 4cyl.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> The link you have is to a Rotary Piston engine Mr Perf. This is different than a Radial Engine too. In the rotary piston type of engine the crankcase and cylinders rotate around a fixed crankshaft with the pistons attached. The propeller is attached to the crankcase, not the crankshaft with a rotary piston engine. These were used during WW1, and phased out soon after in preference for Radial Piston engines. In a Radial Piston engine the crankshaft spins inside of the crankcase with the pistons attached to it and the propeller is attached to the crankshaft. These are what you are seeing when you look at a B-17 or Corsair fighter.
> @ HMG : I am aware that true rotary engines exist and some have been used in aircraft. My dad is a pilot and a general aviation buff, I first saw rotary engined planes in the 80s at the OshKosh airshow.


I know that rotary engines were popular in the 80's but never heard of them being used in planes.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

@ BF3Player: I am interested in seeing your experiments, if you do them. I know that this has been done, although I don't know exactly how much farther you can crank up 4 cores rather than 8. I think the best way is to turn off every other core- leaving each active core with the whole resources of each module.

@ HMG: They don't call the it the EAA OshKosh Airventure for nothing. ( EAA = Experimental Aircraft Association) Biggest airshow in the world- BTW. Very impressive.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> @ BF3Player: I am interested in seeing your experiments, if you do them. I know that this has been done, although I don't know exactly how much farther you can crank up 4 cores rather than 8. I think the best way is to turn off every other core- leaving each active core with the whole resources of each module.
> @ HMG: They don't call the it the EAA OshKosh Airventure for nothing. ( EAA = Experimental Aircraft Association) Biggest airshow in the world- BTW. Very impressive.


So enable 1-2 and 5-6 cores? Not 1,2,3,4 ?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

From what I know you would run cores 0,2,4,6 or 1,3,5,7 to have one core on in each of the four modules. 0123 would give you 2 modules, each with 2 cores per module, same as using 4567. I used the 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 system that the UEFI or BIOS uses as enumeration of cores for clarity.


----------



## Tweeky

the Foreman that's doing the construction work down the road wanted to know if i would help him overclock is bulldozer


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> From what I know you would run cores 0,2,4,6 or 1,3,5,7 to have one core on in each of the four modules. 0123 would give you 2 modules, each with 2 cores per module, same as using 4567. I used the 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 system that the UEFI or BIOS uses as enumeration of cores for clarity.


I will do this expeirment and give you some stats. Should I leave my vcore @ 1.36v ?


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the Foreman that's doing the construction work down the road wanted to know if i would help him overclock is bulldozer


I'd LOL so hard if anyone actually did that. "Hey,need help overclocking your Bulldozer? You'll get so much more done if you let me help you get it to 5 Ghz".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> So let's summarize HMG's position.....Nobody runs 2133 or higher memory because he's never seen or heard of it, FX series or so "bad" that they can't even match or "beat" Phenom II in gaming (one of the worst ways to measure CPU performance but that's what he says), and for the same money you should spend it on Intel because "it's just better". Do I have that all right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and before I forget.....his position is also that even though he's making the claims he doesn't have to post the "proof" because everyone can just "google it".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll go have a huge laugh now.


Now you're just taking my posts out of context. It was in the case of PHII running high speed ram,PHII can to an extent,also in which I mentioned it's pointless running any faster than 2133 speed on a FX that can't handle the ram throughput it's fed fast enough in the first place.
Depending on the game,it's a valid way to test a CPU,I don't get why you're saying it's one of the worst ways to test gaming.
If you're wanting a gaming rig that will get you consistent high FPS,an Intel setup is the way to go,if you compare the two,it wouldn't cost you much more if not the about the same,and for one you have to buy an expensive cooler if you're getting a FX-8150. Intel is just better in terms of their hardware quality,and I'm sure you know that.
I shouldn't have to fill the thread with with benchmark graphs when they're out there for you to easily google yourself. Your taking my posts so far from what they really were is a nice LOL itself.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I don't know about the voltage Bf3P. I am looking forward to seeing what your results are. I might turn down to 2 cores and crank this thing to the moon for some memory benchmark runs and that sort of thing for some grins.


----------



## snipekill2445

I remember when the 8 Cores came out, lots of people said the best thing to do was to disable 4 cores then overclock it, and I was like "







Why buy an 8 core then?"


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I remember when the 8 Cores came out, lots of people said the best thing to do was to disable 4 cores then overclock it, and I was like "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why buy an 8 core then?"


Well the reason to do so with an FX is to give each core an FPU and more cache,maybe less heat and possibly better bandwidth.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yes, but why would you want an 8 core if you're just gonna disable 4, that's crazy. Especially cause, as we know, when they came out they weren't exactly cheap compared to Intel's offerings at the time.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Yes, but why would you want an 8 core if you're just gonna disable 4, that's crazy. Especially cause, as we know, when they came out they weren't exactly cheap compared to Intel's offerings at the time.


True,also the same thing can be done with the Thuban X6's for higher OC's.
Bulldozer got it's OC record by having 6 cores disabled. I don't really see why you'd want to other than for the fun of it or to see how high you can clock it.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Is it OK with you two if some of us want to tinker with our rigs a bit?

I did not know this was something we had to ask permission to do.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Is OK with you two if some of us want to tinker with our rigs a bit? I did not know this was something we had to ask permission to do.


No one really meant in that sense at all,when you buy a 4/6/8 core why not use all of them? It's like buying a V8 but only running fuel through half of the cylinders. Like snipekill2448 said,compared to the prices of Intel processors you may as well use what you paid for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Saving fuel comes to mind right away in your engine analogy. I believe Cadillac was the first to offer a V8 that would turn off cylinders when they were not needed. 40 years ago or thereabouts if I remember correctly.
> Here is a question for you: Why are you posting here?


I know of cylinder deactivation,it's not very efficient because the engine is still dragging around all that weight but only putting down half of the power it normally would.
Anyway back on topic,I believe the FX's have some sort of core idling feature to save power,correct?
The same reason anyone else does,because I can? I see,you're asking because I don't have an FX system? I can base enough of off reviews/testing and others experiences with them. I've used one but have not had one for any long amount of time. I wasn't aware I needed permission to post in a AMD thread because of the as you'd like to assume ancient,old, antiquated luddite and "slow" Phenom II,in my sig. I guess anyone with an Intel system better stop posting in the AMD section too.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Is OK with you two if some of us want to tinker with our rigs a bit? I did not know this was something we had to ask permission to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one really meant in that sense at all,when you buy a 4/6/8 core why not use all of them? It's like buying a V8 but only running fuel through half of the cylinders. Like snipekill2448 said,compared to the prices of Intel processors you may as well use what you paid for.
Click to expand...

Saving fuel comes to mind right away in your engine analogy. I believe Cadillac was the first to offer a V8 that would turn off cylinders when they were not needed. 40 years ago or thereabouts if I remember correctly.

Here is a question for you: Why are you posting here?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> I know of cylinder deactivation,it's not very efficient because the engine is still dragging around all that weight but only putting down half of the power it normally would.
> Anyway back on topic,I believe the FX's have some sort of core idling feature to save power,correct?
> The same reason anyone else does,because I can? I see,you're asking because I don't have an FX system? I can base enough of off reviews/testing and others experiences with them. I've used one but have not had one for any long amount of time. I wasn't aware I needed permission to post in a AMD thread because of the as you'd like to assume ancient,old, antiquated luddite and "slow" Phenom II,in my sig. I guess anyone with an Intel system better stop posting in the AMD section too.


Edit to add: You might be able to pick up a few bucks if you call the engineers at General Motors and Mercedes, they are convinced that cylinder deactivation actually works. Think of all the money they could save just by listening to your profound insight on the matter. Either that or they are right and you are wrong, just like you are are wrong about your theory that Phenoms are superior gaming CPUs compared to FX's.

I never suggested in any way that you need permission to post here or anywhere else. I simply asked a question. Your answer and the tone you used were quite interesting.

Thank you for indulging my curiosity.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Saving fuel comes to mind right away in your engine analogy. I believe Cadillac was the first to offer a V8 that would turn off cylinders when they were not needed. 40 years ago or thereabouts if I remember correctly.
> Here is a question for you: Why are you posting here?
> Edit to add: you are wrong about cylinder deactivation, just like you are are wrong about your theory that Phenoms are superior gaming CPUs compared to FX's.
> I never suggested in any way that you need permission to post here or anywhere else. I simply asked a question. Your answer and the tone you used were quite interesting.
> Thank you for indulging my curiosity.


IMO,if one cared about economy they wouldn't be driving a V8 powered vehicle in the first place.
With that aside,I do apologize if I seemed insulting,but I just replied based on assuming you didn't want anyone who doesn't have an FX to make a point. I never said that FX's suck at gaming,they're quite decent if you set it up right and OC it to at least 4.5,but the graphs shown didn't lie,PHII does just as well in most games,better in some,and nearly identical in games that don't care what CPU is in there.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Is it OK with you two if some of us want to tinker with our rigs a bit?
> I did not know this was something we had to ask permission to do.


I just love how you manage to make everything an argument and a big deal. If you had some common sense you'd realise that what I was saying is, Why buy a 8 Core processor, just to disable multiple cores. That would be like getting a GTX 690 and disabling one of the GPU's so you can clock the other one higher, makes absolutely no sense, other than for benchmarking I suppose, but even then it still doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

You certainly have a difficult time facing issues in a direct manner HMG.

You also go around giving advice to people saying that Phenoms are the way to go for a new build. This is poor advice. Most people will never see any where near as good of performance from a Phenom as they will with an FX. This is especially true for complete newbies/kids. You and others convince them that they are going to have their Phenoms running at 4+ Ghz etc, and then what happens? They get their CPU and discover that it will really top out at 3.8 or so, and they are bummed. I know that many Phenoms will go above 4 Ghz (personally), but it is not the norm , and it requires some skill and a better than average chip to get it stable that high. On top of that if they actually do have some OC skillz , they would be able to squeeze more out of an FX than they will ever see out of a Phenom.

Watching this constant sewerpipe of bad advice being ladled out day after day disgusts me.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> You certainly have a difficult time facing issues in a direct manner HMG.
> You also go around giving advice to people saying that Phenoms are the way to go for a new build. This is poor advice. Most people will never see any where near as good of performance from a Phenom as they will with an FX. This is especially true for complete newbies/kids. You and others convince them that they are going to have their Phenoms running at 4+ Ghz etc, and then what happens? They get their CPU and discover that it will really top out at 3.8 or so, and they are bummed. I know that many Phenoms will go above 4 Ghz (personally), but it is not the norm , and it requires some skill and a better than average chip to get it stable that high. On top of that if they actually do have some OC skillz , they would be able to squeeze more out of an FX than they will ever see out of a Phenom.
> Watching this constant sewerpipe of bad advice being ladled out day after day disgusts me.


So do a lot of other people,Phenom II's are still a reasonable choice,for around $130. By the time you purchase $139 FX-4170 and 2133Mhz ram you're spending more than when you can find a Phenom II and cheap 1600Mhz ram.

In reality most will never see the performance from an FX as they would a Phenom II,stock for stock,a Phenom II in most cases is faster.
Now I know when you're a newbie to overclocking,if you don't reach 4Ghz you're going to be disappointed,but is 100-200Mhz really that much of a difference? My PHII hits 4.0GHz,but I'm not that good of an OC'er and my mobo has limited OC functionality,some X6's can go even higher than 4.0. 4Ghz is nothing to sneeze at when the PH II is based upon Athlon 64 aka, K8.

Every CPU is a gamble in the silicon lottery. Not even the FX's all clock the same one may only hit 4.3 unless you add lots of voltage,another may hit 4.8 easily,one may even clock sky high on the cheat (auto) setting. I mean cheat by taking the fun out of actually overclocking and just clicking a button and having a profile.
An FX may OC better than a Phenom II,but with a smaller process and a new architecture that is usually obvious. The higher OC is nice but even a 4.6-4.7 you're still only equal to a 4Ghz PHII. While you may see it as horrible advice to still recommend a Phenom II,both processors are fine if you want to stay on the AM3+ socket and get Piledriver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> fx-4100 is actually 2cores 4 theard cpu(weak half cores)


Isn't it more like 2 core/2 thread per module?
The other 2 "threads" are like a FPU however windows or any supported OS will see them and use them like cores.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> the fx-4100 has some advantages over the 81xx
> 1.Less cores means less power, and less heat. This means you should be able to reach higher frequencies with an equal cooler.
> 2.Most games don't use more then 4 cores, the only one i can think of off the top of my head is bf3, in games that use 4 cores, the fx-81xx or fx-61xx may perform better because it has 4 cores it can dedicate specifically to the game, and 2-4 extras for idle stuff. But for the most part, the fx-4100 will perform pretty equally with it's higher core counterparts at equal clocks.
> So in my opinion, in most cases the fx-4100 overclocked by one with some knowledge will outperform the fx-81xx in gaming due to the fact you can reach higher clockspeeds (in most cases, not all chips are the same of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


fx-4100 is actually 2cores 4 theard cpu(weak half cores)


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> the fx-4100 has some advantages over the 81xx
> 1.Less cores means less power, and less heat. This means you should be able to reach higher frequencies with an equal cooler.
> 2.Most games don't use more then 4 cores, the only one i can think of off the top of my head is bf3, in games that use 4 cores, the fx-81xx or fx-61xx may perform better because it has 4 cores it can dedicate specifically to the game, and 2-4 extras for idle stuff. But for the most part, the fx-4100 will perform pretty equally with it's higher core counterparts at equal clocks.
> So in my opinion, in most cases the fx-4100 overclocked by one with some knowledge will outperform the fx-81xx in gaming due to the fact you can reach higher clockspeeds (in most cases, not all chips are the same of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> fx-4100 is actually 2cores 4 theard cpu(weak half cores)
Click to expand...

Nope. fx-4100 is a 4 core cpu. Just not the traditional 4 core cpu like a PHII or intel quad. Its 2 modules on a fx-4100 with each module containing 2 cores. Core for core it is slower then the PHII.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulldozer_(microarchitecture)


----------



## munnis

stupid excuses -.-
its perform like 2 core cpu.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> stupid excuses -.-
> its perform like 2 core cpu.


It's not an excuse. Doesn't matter what you think it performs like. It is what it is. 4 core CPU.


----------



## bf3player1978

Well I disabled two cores and ran tests on it. My heat did not really go down much at all. I am on air so maybe that matters . The cine bench sore went down by a few points. I am just going to leave it at 4.0ghz, that's almost a full ghz from stock speeds. Btw if I raise my NB speed from 2200 to 2600mhz my computer will not boot. Had to clear CMOS after attempting to go higher that 2200. Is this cause I have a gigabyte board and not a sabertooth?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Well I disabled two cores and ran tests on it. My heat did not really go down much at all. I am on air so maybe that matters . The cine bench sore went down by a few points. I am just going to leave it at 4.0ghz, that's almost a full ghz from stock speeds. Btw if I raise my NB speed from 2200 to 2600mhz my computer will not boot. Had to clear CMOS after attempting to go higher that 2200. Is this cause I have a gigabyte board and not a sabertooth?


What cooler and what are your temps under load with Prime95, IBT or OCCT?


----------



## munnis

you must increase nb voltage, and its not gigabyte fault -.- even sabertooth need nb votlgage increase for higher nb freq


----------



## MrPerforations

its a rotory cpu.









Bf3,its the same here,its better to use all eight cores.
and i also cant get my nb to work above stock.

edit,just jumped a page of cpu talk,iam so out of date.


----------



## snipekill2445

Be extremely careful when increasing the NB Voltage on that board! I have a UD3 aswell, and even at stock that NB Literally (and I actually mean this) burnt my finger! It hurt alot, unless you have a direct fan on that heat sink, I'd say leave it stock.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> It's not an excuse. Doesn't matter what you think it performs like. It is what it is. 4 core CPU.


Thermaltake clp0554 air cooler, and temps get over 70c on anything over 4.2. Ghz or so. So I updated my bios and now my default voltage went from 1.36 to 1.4v.


----------



## MrPerforations

check you cpu llc setting,manual it with auto voltage,it should return to the 1.36v you had.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> its a rotory cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bf3,its the same here,its better to use all eight cores.
> and i also cant get my nb to work above stock.
> edit,just jumped a page of cpu talk,iam so out of date.


you know that rotary is not durable engine? they need rebuild circa every 100 000km


----------



## MrPerforations

yes,we had a discussion about it earlier in this thread,intresting stuff,if you like engines.
page 545 onwards.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Thermaltake clp0554 air cooler, and temps get over 70c on anything over 4.2. Ghz or so. So I updated my bios and now my default voltage went from 1.36 to 1.4v.


you sould beable to run 1.26 to 1.28 for Vcore


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> It's not an excuse. Doesn't matter what you think it performs like. It is what it is. 4 core CPU.


Actually that's wrong. Architecturally it's somewhere in between a dual core with hyper threading and a "true" quad core CPU. It's both...and yet neither at the same time.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> you sould beable to run 1.26 to 1.28 for Vcore


I tried lowering it once before and had to clear CMOS cause it didn't respond.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Actually that's wrong. Architecturally it's somewhere in between a dual core with hyper threading and a "true" quad core CPU. It's both...and yet neither at the same time.


its a rotory cpu.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I tried lowering it once before and had to clear CMOS cause it didn't respond.


this is a 8150 at 4.2 Ghz and a Vcore of 1.28


----------



## munnis

so childish wallpaper -.-


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> this is a 8150 at 4.2 Ghz and a Vcore of 1.28


1.28 at 4.0ghz?


----------



## MrPerforations

hello truckerguy,
can i ask what you cpu/nb voltage is please?,
and do you need to up another voltage to acheve that please?

yep,i also get 1.28v for 4ghz


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> so childish wallpaper -.-


Childish? Lol. Back when ATI was ATI,they had Ruby,ATI used the character in benchmarks and promotions.


----------



## MrPerforations

i spend most of my time absent mindedly circling my mouse pointer around Ruby's bum and boobs.


----------



## truckerguy

the best daily performance Ive found is
multipyer at 18
cpu bus at 250
ram at 2000Mhz
cpu/nb freq 2500Mhz
HT link freq 3000Mhz
cpu vcore 1.34
cpu/nb v 1.3


----------



## truckerguy

as the FX chip us dual threads on a core and from studing the artutextre of the chip I have felt the HT link (hyper transport link) could be oc like the frist 64 cpu's with frequancy its a huntch I had and was able to try it out till I had a FX chip


----------



## kahboom

Too much CPU/NB voltage IMO that you are running temps raise to fast and high in prime 95 or occt plus if your leaving your LLC on auto with those voltages it wiadd .04 to .05 volts under heavy load what are your prime temps for those voltages


----------



## truckerguy

Im running 25c idle prime at 48C


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Anyone curious to know the results of testing for bias in benchmarks so far?


----------



## truckerguy

LLC is on high


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Anyone curious to know the results of testing for bias in benchmarks so far?


you bet


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> you bet


So I have 3 categories. If the difference is 3% or less in the results I consider that no bias detected and put it in the category "within margin for error". If any single result in the benchmark shows a difference of 4% to 9% I put that in the category of "suspicious, further investigation warranted". If the results differ by 10% or more I put that in the category of "Bias shown, further investigation warranted".

Aida 64, highest single score percentage difference = -58%, "Bias shown, further investigation warranted"
Passmark PT7, highest single score percentage difference = - 12.7% "Bias shown, further investigation warranted"
Cinebench 11.5 = "all results within margin for error"
Sisoft Sandra = "all results within margin for error"
3DMark 11, highest single score percentage difference = + 4.8%, (bias doubtful BUT) "suspicious, further investigation warranted"
PCMark 7, highest single score percentage difference = -12% (going from nano to AMD vendor string, haven't finished intel run yet) "Bias shown, further investigation warranted"

That's phase 1 so far which I'm not even close to finishing. Phase 2 will be taking the "suspicious" and "bias shown" running them 3 times each to confirm or rule out bias.

Screenshots and score lists here:
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=712165


----------



## Lordred

Currently 2nd fastest FX-4100 / HD 7770 on 3DM11's website.










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3895787


----------



## kahboom

Trucker Guy which TX chip do you have


----------



## kahboom

Damn cell phone auto spell. Fx chip.


----------



## truckerguy

8150


----------



## kahboom

both my 8120 and 8120 can't run those voltages for the cpu, but i can run much lower cpu/nb which i guess is a trade off, here my new bedroom pc for gaming and movies  Getting a second card later this month or next month, flashed it two the 7970 bios to get the better clocks and overclocking headroom since the new msi 7950 twin frozr iii cards are on reference 7970 pcb, two bad it can't unlock the shaders though


----------



## Lordred

Jagged is going to be upset with me.


----------



## kahboom

Graphics card is a msi 7950 twin frozr iii flashed to 1010core and 1375memory but it says genaric due to flashed bios but works fine.


----------



## truckerguy

looks good


----------



## snipekill2445

How important is memory speed and access times when it comes to gaming? I've only ever been told that it makes a very small difference in terms of FPS.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Jagged is going to be upset with me.


Not at all, those are some outstanding numbers my friend. In the next few weeks I will get around to tuning this rig to it's maximum potential. Right now using the ASUS AI suite auto OC I am landing in the top ten on the AMD MaxxMemm list (with LN2 suicide runs removed). My current scores show that somebody with absolutely no OC skills can get great performance with an FX, and you are showing that with some proper tuning this can be pushed even further.

Kudos to you sir, that score is something to be proud of!

Here is what I am scoring with 16 GB and the auto-OC. I did tighten the memory timings a bit from what the auto-OC gave me for these results:


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> It's not an excuse. Doesn't matter what you think it performs like. It is what it is. 4 core CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake clp0554 air cooler, and temps get over 70c on anything over 4.2. Ghz or so. So I updated my bios and now my default voltage went from 1.36 to 1.4v.
Click to expand...

Does yours have a LLC setting? If you set your board to 1.4v any v drop or does it go up under load? Also what is your NB voltage at?
I know on my ud5 with F9 bios it drops like crazy so for me to do 4ghz I need 1.425 on the vcore which it v drops to around 1.28-1.3v under load. I have no llc setting on my board.
The sabertooth I have I have it set to 1.28v for 4ghz. My llc setting for the cpu is set to Ultra. If I set anything above 1.4v on that board my temps start crawling up.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Does yours have a LLC setting? If you set your board to 1.4v any v drop or does it go up under load? Also what is your NB voltage at?
> I know on my ud5 with F9 bios it drops like crazy so for me to do 4ghz I need 1.425 on the vcore which it v drops to around 1.28-1.3v under load. I have no llc setting on my board.
> The sabertooth I have I have it set to 1.28v for 4ghz. My llc setting for the cpu is set to Ultra. If I set anything above 1.4v on that board my temps start crawling up.


My bios has llc but on auto, it can go all the way up to extreme.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Does yours have a LLC setting? If you set your board to 1.4v any v drop or does it go up under load? Also what is your NB voltage at?
> I know on my ud5 with F9 bios it drops like crazy so for me to do 4ghz I need 1.425 on the vcore which it v drops to around 1.28-1.3v under load. I have no llc setting on my board.
> The sabertooth I have I have it set to 1.28v for 4ghz. My llc setting for the cpu is set to Ultra. If I set anything above 1.4v on that board my temps start crawling up.
> 
> 
> 
> My bios has llc but on auto, it can go all the way up to extreme.
Click to expand...

I would set it one notch from the highest and see if you can set vcore to 1.28-1.3 and see if you can get 4ghz stable.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brettjv

Okay, the massive derail has been cleaned up ... hope you guys had fun









Let's please have no more extended car analogies, and NO MORE DEBATING PHII vs. Bulldozer in this thread. This is the FX OWNERS CLUB, not the Phenom vs FX Debate Society.

Next time someone posts "PHII is better!!!" (or Intel for that matter), please REPORT THE POST, and DO NOT respond to it.

Hell, even if someone comes on and ASKS 'which should I buy, PHII or FX' ... please tell them to ask in the General AMD Processor section, and report the post.

Thank you ...


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Not at all, those are some outstanding numbers my friend. In the next few weeks I will get around to tuning this rig to it's maximum potential. Right now using the ASUS AI suite auto OC I am landing in the top ten on the AMD MaxxMemm list (with LN2 suicide runs removed). My current scores show that somebody with absolutely no OC skills can get great performance with an FX, and you are showing that with some proper tuning this can be pushed even further.
> Kudos to you sir, that score is something to be proud of!
> Here is what I am scoring with 16 GB and the auto-OC. I did tighten the memory timings a bit from what the auto-OC gave me for these results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try droping your CPU-NB speed, on the FX's they start to show negitive scaling around the 2500 mark, dependent from CPU to CPU, I score negitivly for every MHZ past 2400 on the NB with this chip, most of the time it wont even boot past CPU-NB 2400 on my end.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I would set it one notch from the highest and see if you can set vcore to 1.28-1.3 and see if you can get 4ghz stable.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Will that lower my temps?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Seriously Lordred? I had not heard that there were sometimes diminishing throughput yields related to higher NB speeds on an FX.

BRB, I will give it a try a notch lower.

Results:


It went down about .2 GB/s for me when I went with a lower NB. I have tried to get higher than 2600, but this is the highest one that is stable so far, and I have not yet tried upping the CPU/NB voltage or anything yet. This MaxxMem looks like it went way down from the 12.3 GB/s screen I posted earlier, but actually I was tinkering last night and when I tested before shutdown I had 11.9 GB/s on the MaxxMem score before I switched to a lower NB.


----------



## Lordred

This is not going to be the case for every CPU because each CPU will respond differently to the same clocks and voltages.

Straight from the Bulldozers OC Guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


He was showing negitive scaling most of the time beyond a NB of 2400-2500.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I was hoping it would be the case for me too, but it looks like 2600 is the best NB for me right now. It is awful, muggy, nasty, out today.Therefore I am going to be a chairhound and tinker some with the new FX . I was up @ 4 a.m. screwing down a deck this morning, I think screwing off the rest of the day is in order. First I am going to explore my max multi I can get with a 200 bus.

Results with all auto voltages and memory /nb settings:

200x23= Good
200x23.5=Good
200x24=Good
200x24.5=Booted, then crashed
200x25=No Boot
200x25.5=Clear CMOS time.









Glad I picked up a switch that mounts in a blank slot on the back







. The CMOS jumper on this M5A97 became extremely tricky to reach after I added my second 6790. It could be done, but it was ship-in-a-bottle type stuff using a long stick with a slot cut in the end of it to pull that thing off and then touching the pins with a long screwdriver to clear.

On a lark I decided to try a real high bus. I set 260x16 and the FX fired right up! It is "only" running @ 4174 at those settings, but I am still impressed.









Going to go walk the multi up and see how far I can go with that high of a bus. This Samsung seems to prefer a high bus, at least it did on my 555, it was best at 244 which was the sweet spot bus speed for it. The FX hitting 260 is well, FAST !











260x19= 4.95 Ghz on the stock cooler with auto voltages







This is auto memory settings. I made one attempt at setting it 8-8-8 but it failed. I managed to get 8-8-8 one multi lower @ 260x18.5. I will try and zero this thing in.

Updateecided to pursue the 260x18.5 settings as I was able to get 1700+Mhz 8s on the Sams there. I pushed the bus up 2 at a time until it failed @ 268. 266x18.5 appears to be stable.


Still havn't seen the magic 5 Ghz yet, but I am pretty sure I can get there. I upped the auto-settings levels a bit to high/120%.


----------



## bf3player1978

really wanted 4 or 4.1ghz outta my 8120. i can only get it to x18 (3.6ghz). thats where under prime95 it gets to 61c on the dot. guess ill have to deal with this.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> This is not going to be the case for every CPU because each CPU will respond differently to the same clocks and voltages.
> Straight from the Bulldozers OC Guide
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming
> 
> He was showing negitive scaling most of the time beyond a NB of 2400-2500.


I didnt see any FX 81xx chip wich could operate full srtess test stable @4.5Ghz with only 1.3V ?????


----------



## truckerguy

diffently need some cooling


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I didnt see any FX 81xx chip wich could operate full srtess test stable @4.5Ghz with only 1.3V ?????


and what do you consider full stress?


----------



## bf3player1978

i cant run my 8120 @ 4.5ghz at 1.3V and my max NB is 2400mhz. 2600 wont boot. and i increased cpu/nb voltage to 1.3V im not wanting to go water cooled, i thought my thermaltake clp0554 was gonna be good enough. but it is 82F in my house as of now.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> i cant run my 8120 @ 4.5ghz at 1.3V and my max NB is 2400mhz. 2600 wont boot. and i increased cpu/nb voltage to 1.3V im not wanting to go water cooled, i thought my thermaltake clp0554 was gonna be good enough. but it is 82F in my house as of now.


@ 4.5GHz with only 1.3V you aren't running stable and it will fail as soon as you push all the cores to 100%


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> @ 4.5GHz with only 1.3V you aren't running stable and it will fail as soon as you push all the cores to 100%


yep i know. my system is at its max. i cannot get any higher clocks w/o overheating is 3.6 really that bad?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> @ 4.5GHz with only 1.3V you aren't running stable and it will fail as soon as you push all the cores to 100%
> 
> 
> 
> yep i know. my system is at its max. i cannot get any higher clocks w/o overheating is 3.6 really that bad?
Click to expand...

Reseat your heat sink. You should be able to get 4 on air with little trouble. What kind of thermal paste and how much did you put on? Something just does not seem right.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Reseat your heat sink. You should be able to get 4 on air with little trouble. What kind of thermal paste and how much did you put on? Something just does not seem right.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


i use arctic mx-4 paste. and about size of a grain of rice, maybe a tad bigger but not much...


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> i use arctic mx-4 paste. and about size of a grain of rice, maybe a tad bigger but not much...


What cooler are you using?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Reseat your heat sink. You should be able to get 4 on air with little trouble. What kind of thermal paste and how much did you put on? Something just does not seem right.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> i use arctic mx-4 paste. and about size of a grain of rice, maybe a tad bigger but not much...
Click to expand...

Just seems like your cooler should be doing a better job. You really should not have a problem hitting 4ghz. Anything over that it starts to get a little harder. Have you taken everything back to defaults and just try raising your multi? I would think on auto you should be able to hit 3.8-4ghz without doing much at all. Mine will do 3.9 before I need to start adding voltage. I can do 4ghz at 1.3v and 4.4ghz at 1.525v.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Just seems like your cooler should be doing a better job. You really should not have a problem hitting 4ghz. Anything over that it starts to get a little harder. Have you taken everything back to defaults and just try raising your multi? I would think on auto you should be able to hit 3.8-4ghz without doing much at all. Mine will do 3.9 before I need to start adding voltage. I can do 4ghz at 1.3v and 4.4ghz at 1.525v.


will try to default all settings and try just raising multiplier...BRB


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> What cooler are you using?


see signature


----------



## MrPerforations

it will not get that much cooler even with the best heatsink paste job,its a 125w cpu and the 6100 and 4xxx are 95w.
iam testing the 4.4ghz with the 1.39v,its passed an hour so far.

just wondering,but has anyone unlocked any module cores on an fx chip yet?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> it will not get that much cooler even with the best heatsink paste job,its a 125w cpu and the 6100 and 4xxx are 95w.
> iam testing the 4.4ghz with the 1.39v,its passed an hour so far.
> 
> just wondering,but has anyone unlocked any module cores on an fx chip yet?


AFAIK they have not enabled the ability to do this yet. I have heard wild unsubstantiated rumors that they may well enable this possibility with the next generation.

But ya know, I have never tried on this FX-4170. Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Just seems like your cooler should be doing a better job. You really should not have a problem hitting 4ghz. Anything over that it starts to get a little harder. Have you taken everything back to defaults and just try raising your multi? I would think on auto you should be able to hit 3.8-4ghz without doing much at all. Mine will do 3.9 before I need to start adding voltage. I can do 4ghz at 1.3v and 4.4ghz at 1.525v.




this is the best i can do...and it tops out at 65c before it backs off the heat.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Just seems like your cooler should be doing a better job. You really should not have a problem hitting 4ghz. Anything over that it starts to get a little harder. Have you taken everything back to defaults and just try raising your multi? I would think on auto you should be able to hit 3.8-4ghz without doing much at all. Mine will do 3.9 before I need to start adding voltage. I can do 4ghz at 1.3v and 4.4ghz at 1.525v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best i can do...and it tops out at 65c before it backs off the heat.
Click to expand...

I think you need a better cooler. Can you try setting to 1.295 and see if it drops the temp?


----------



## MrPerforations

yer,even with a h100 it still go's over the 61c,iam unable to clock higher and 65c is not that far over the top,while under a occt test anyway.
iam just getting to 2 hours of occt at 4.4 with the 1.39v,think thats all i can get unless something else is limiting my overclock.


Spoiler: Warning: overclocking test results!


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> yep i know. my system is at its max. i cannot get any higher clocks w/o overheating is 3.6 really that bad?


I couldnt run my 8150 past 4.3 - 4.5 and be stable. I could get it completely stable at 4.3, semi-stable at 4.5 (couldnt pass prime but could play BF3 all day long)


----------



## truckerguy

well Ive been seeing how low I can get my Vcore just under 1.25


----------



## MrPerforations

your 8150 is a better chip than mine then.


----------



## truckerguy

that is some of it part of it is the board Im so impressed with it it has alot of control


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> your 8150 is a better chip than mine then.


Same here, well.. my old one seems how i dont have it anymore lol


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> well Ive been seeing how low I can get my Vcore just under 1.250
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey Trucker, check out the two threads I made on ULV runs and LV OC's

Also if your curious would you take a look at the idea of running Turbo mode on top of a LV OC?


----------



## DevilDriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> well Ive been seeing how low I can get my Vcore just under 1.25
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that's really good voltage for that oc truckerguy, keep up the awesome oc'ing.
I'd love to be able to afford an 8150 and see what I could do with it under water. Sadly till winter I have got my 6100 to its max. By then if Piledriver is out maybe I can afford one.


----------



## itomic

When i say full stable, then i think stable in broad CPU benchmark, and P95/OCCT stable. I seriously doubt it is stable @4.5Ghz with only 1.3V. Mine is semi stable @4.4Ghz, load voltage is 1.376V. Im passing every CPU benchmark ( Cinebench run, Frybench run, wPrime, X 264 FHD bench), BUT P95 does not pass although i donet get BSOD. One notch of voltage up i it will be full stable trough any benchmark. 1.3V for 4.5Ghz, seems to me pretty optimistic for realy stability.


----------



## truckerguy

well at 4.6Ghz a full 1Ghz OC over stock and at 1.34 Vcore stock is 1.35



and the Cinebench run


----------



## DevilDriver

Truckerguy what are your temps like, and does it seem stable there? My 6100 takes 1.45 vcore 1.48 under load for its 4.7Ghz stable.


----------



## shampoo911

my 8150 @4.8ghz gets 1.4375v with CPU_LLC on auto...


----------



## Adrenaline

Guys what do you think a safe under voltage would be on my FX 4100 as lately it's been getting a tad hot


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I am having good results using the auto settings in the UEFI for all voltages.



This is with the stock cooler.


----------



## bburrill2012

Have you ran blend test on prime?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Have you ran blend test on prime?


Yes. It tests fine up at those speeds, but it runs near the heat limit if maxxed out 100% so I have not run it for long periods. At normal usage levels it stays nice and cool.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> I couldnt run my 8150 past 4.3 - 4.5 and be stable. I could get it completely stable at 4.3, semi-stable at 4.5 (couldnt pass prime but could play BF3 all day long)


I can go gherkin on my clock, I wouldn't pass prime but I also could play bf3 all day long as my chip only gets to 50c on bf3 now.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> I couldnt run my 8150 past 4.3 - 4.5 and be stable. I could get it completely stable at 4.3, semi-stable at 4.5 (couldnt pass prime but could play BF3 all day long)
> 
> 
> 
> I can go gherkin on my clock, I wouldn't pass prime but I also could play bf3 all day long as my chip only gets to 50c on bf3 now.
Click to expand...

IMO your favorite game is the best "stability test". If it will play that all day while staying cool and not crashing, what else do you really need?


----------



## halcyon-twin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver*
> 
> Wow that's really good voltage for that oc truckerguy, keep up the awesome oc'ing.
> I'd love to be able to afford an 8150 and see what I could do with it under water. Sadly till winter I have got my 6100 to its max. By then if Piledriver is out maybe I can afford one.


There's an 8150 in the market for $160 here


----------



## mironccr345

Check this out guys. The FX8300 looks promising with a 95w TDP.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *halcyon-twin*
> 
> There's an 8150 in the market for $160 here


Also a 4100 for 75 or 80$


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> well at 4.6Ghz a full 1Ghz OC over stock and at 1.34 Vcore stock is 1.35
> 
> and the Cinebench run


Nice, but Cinebech is not full STABLE. I coud run mine 4.5Ghz Vcore under load 1.376V Cinebench, but not P95. Even at 4.4Ghz where i can run every bench, P95 isnt stable so i cant call it full stable. Run P95 @4.6Ghz on just 1.344V !! If its good, then it is then it is obviously an excellent chip.


----------



## bburrill2012

+1^


----------



## ComputerRestore

I play around a lot with my FX8150.

Ran it with 4 Cores Disabled. Didnt' notice much of a difference, which means that the FX 4 Series is a decent chip.
There wasn't much of a temperature difference running only 4 Cores. Although my chip runs nice and cool anyways.
I was checking the lowest underclock and voltage I could do, 2.4Ghz @ 1.2v. (8 cores)
running it at 3Ghz 1.225v works nice too. (8 cores)

Gaming with only 1 Modue active is interesting (2 cores). Although it was playable, there was a lot of stuttering. (BF3, FFXIV)
I haven't tried gaming with an overclocked Module.

There is also the 1 Core per computer unit setting. Which turns it into a 4 Core, 4 Module CPU.
Running it as a 2 Core 2 Module CPU actually works pretty good.

I don't play around much with ram, but I bet you could get a huge Maxmem score overclocking with 2 Core 2 Module and a huge ram overclock.

My chip is stock 1.325v. Runs 4.2Ghz @ 1.35 and 4.6Ghz @ 1.425 and 5.3Ghz @ 1.6v outside in the snow.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Nice, but Cinebech is not full STABLE. I coud run mine 4.5Ghz Vcore under load 1.376V Cinebench, but not P95. Even at 4.4Ghz where i can run every bench, P95 isnt stable so i cant call it full stable. Run P95 @4.6Ghz on just 1.344V !! If its good, then it is then it is obviously an excellent chip.


i would seek help in this thread about why you can't get a stable 4.5. it might be your mobo, but if you tell them exactly what fails in prime, then someone might give you the right solution (s) . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

You guys are ignoring an important fact. Just because a game runs or cinebench completes DOES NOT mean it is stable. Running not fully stable can lead to corruption of the OS or other files.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> You guys are ignoring an important fact. Just because a game runs or cinebench completes DOES NOT mean it is stable. Running not fully stable can lead to corruption of the OS or other files.


I would hope that everyone here understands that. The question is exactly where that line of instability is and what exactly defines this line. Programs like P95 over stress your CPU to levels way beyond what it will ever see in actual use. 100% usage full bore non-stop. This causes things to become jammed up in the data pipeline, and of course generates a lot of heat. These two things combine to cause instability. If you run a game and your CPU is nowhere near being at maximum use then neither of the issues that are causing the instability exist.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I would hope that everyone here understands that. The question is exactly where that line of instability is and what exactly defines this line. Programs like P95 over stress your CPU to levels way beyond what it will ever see in actual use. 100% usage full bore non-stop. This causes things to become jammed up in the data pipeline, and of course generates a lot of heat. These two things combine to cause instability. If you run a game and your CPU is nowhere near being at maximum use then neither of the issues that are causing the instability exist.


I disagree. P95 doesn't "overstress" your CPU, it "fully" stresses your CPU. By saying "overstress" your implying that it stresses the CPU to a point that you would NEVER see by any other program which is untrue. Running any program that will utilize 100% of all cores will do that as well. Just because 90% of programs out there or games which rely heavily on the GPU and rarely if ever ramp your CPU up to 100% doesn't mean that you won't come across a program or situation that can show instability.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I would hope that everyone here understands that. The question is exactly where that line of instability is and what exactly defines this line. Programs like P95 over stress your CPU to levels way beyond what it will ever see in actual use. 100% usage full bore non-stop. This causes things to become jammed up in the data pipeline, and of course generates a lot of heat. These two things combine to cause instability. If you run a game and your CPU is nowhere near being at maximum use then neither of the issues that are causing the instability exist.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. P95 doesn't "overstress" your CPU, it "fully" stresses your CPU. By saying "overstress" your implying that it stresses the CPU to a point that you would NEVER see by any other program which is untrue. Running any program that will utilize 100% of all cores will do that as well. Just because 90% of programs out there or games which rely heavily on the GPU and rarely if ever ramp your CPU up to 100% doesn't mean that you won't come across a program or situation that can show instability.
Click to expand...

A stable overclock should be able to withstand any load, regardless of how unrealistic that load is.

Saying that 100% usage is "overstressed" isn't exactly true as Bubba pointed out. My stance is that the CPU isn't the only thing. Think about folding, I have seen time and time again where people can pass 24-48 hours of Prime95 and Lynx/IBT stress-testing but get random crashes only minutes in to folding before it even maxes out it's temperature.

In that case the memory is making a huge difference as well and also stressing out some motherboard components a little more then just plain CPU stress-testing.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> A stable overclock should be able to withstand any load, regardless of how unrealistic that load is.
> 
> Saying that 100% usage is "overstressed" isn't exactly true as Bubba pointed out. My stance is that the CPU isn't the only thing. Think about folding, I have seen time and time again where people can pass 24-48 hours of Prime95 and Lynx/IBT stress-testing but get random crashes only minutes in to folding before it even maxes out it's temperature.
> 
> In that case the memory is making a huge difference as well and also stressing out some motherboard components a little more then just plain CPU stress-testing.


Too true. He He...they should call [email protected] the "ultimate stress tester"









I'll just say this and leave it at that. If you guys want to call your systems stable because it can run a game or "cinebench" that's perfectly fine. Just be prepared for the possibility of losing data and/or having to reinstall your OS. (i.e. make sure your data is backed up)


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Heat is what is causing the errors when you fail a max load stress test. If you are not operating your CPU at load levels that will create that heat then you will not experience those heat levels and will therefore the errors will not happen.

I understand what a CPU "should" be able to do. Especially to be "certified" or such to enter an E-peen club or something of that nature.

If you can game all day every day and not have any issues, does it really matter if when you put an insane load on your rig that it will not perform correctly?

If a car can travel 75 mph and run perfect and never have any issues day in and day out- forever, does it matter (or is it a surprise?) that if you were to pull a ten-ton trailer up a mountain and put a brick on the accelerator you are going to have some engine "errors"?


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Heat is what is causing the errors when you fail a max load stress test. If you are not operating your CPU at load levels that will create that heat then you will not experience those heat levels and will therefore the errors will not happen.
> I understand what a CPU "should" be able to do. Especially to be "certified" or such to enter an E-peen club or something of that nature.
> If you can game all day every day and not have any issues, does it really matter if when you put an insane load on your rig that it will not perform correctly?
> If a car can travel 75 mph and run perfect and never have any issues day in and day out- forever, does it matter (or is it a surprise?) that if you were to pull a ten-ton trailer up a mountain and put a brick on the accelerator you are going to have some engine "errors"?


Not always. And the problems caused by "Heat" in an engine are not the same as those caused by "Heat" in a CPU.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Analogies are by definition not perfect. They are useful to convey general ideas however. If you want to spend your time nit-picking every sentence someone types that is your business.

FYI: I generally always check with P95 or AOD when trying out new settings. I have no use for the overnight or week long tests though.

My experience says that if settings will pass 5 minutes of either of those tests it is unlikely you would ever have a problem during real usage.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Analogies are by definition not perfect. They are useful to convey general ideas however. If you want to spend your time nit-picking every sentence someone types that is your business.
> 
> FYI: I generally always check with P95 or AOD when trying out new settings. I have no use for the overnight or week long tests though.
> 
> My experience says that if settings will pass 5 minutes of either of those tests it is unlikely you would ever have a problem during real usage.


I have found 1 hour occt and 30 ibt runs as a decent test myself. If I can pass both of those I have always tested stable on a 15-20 hour p95 run so I don't even bother with p95 now. But everyone will have their own definition of stable.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shampoo911

for me.. stability is when a game, does not crashes you to the desktop...


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I have found 1 hour occt and 30 ibt runs as a decent test myself. If I can pass both of those I have always tested stable on a 15-20 hour p95 run so I don't even bother with p95 now. But everyone will have their own definition of stable.
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Yeah i basically agree along these lines, ill run 30 mins OCCT, or 5-10 passes of ibt, when im chaging clocks, if it passes then i move on to about 8 hours of p95.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i would seek help in this thread about why you can't get a stable 4.5. it might be your mobo, but if you tell them exactly what fails in prime, then someone might give you the right solution (s) . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


P95 needs a bit more voltage then other programs. Heat didn cause crase for sure. One notch up for voltage and im confident it will hold P95. But, im not willing to fry my PSU with more voltage @ 4.4Ghz. I think should hold, but who knows.


----------



## Zeek

My Phenom II 955 died so I was on a single core Sempron 145 for like a month -_- Have a 8120 now at 4.5ghz. Pretty bad chip cuz I need to put 1.5v in bios (vdroops to 1.408 idle and 1.456 under load) but it does the job nicely









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2439108


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> My Phenom II 955 died so I was on a single core Sempron 145 for like a month -_- Have a 8120 now at 4.5ghz. Pretty bad chip cuz I need to put 1.5v in bios (vdroops to 1.408 idle and 1.456 under load) bit it does the job nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2439108


get a board that has LLC.

or i think the the new bios' from gigabyte has it in file.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

1.45 is WAYYYY too high for 4.5GHz.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> get a board that has LLC.
> or i think the the new bios' from gigabyte has it in file.


I have the newest bios for my board and it has no LLC option just horrid vdroop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> 1.45 is WAYYYY too high for 4.5GHz.


I already know that lol. I just got a crap chip but at least it works.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I have the newest bios for my board and it has no LLC option just horrid vdroop.
> I already know that lol. I just got a crap chip but at least it works.


I'm willing to bet it has more to do with either MB settings or Memory than the CPU. (to clarify by Mem meaning your CPU/NB is not set right if you're running higher than 1866 mem)


----------



## Kalistoval

i have tryed countless times to use llc on my $200+ chv brand new only had it for bout mabe less than a month that and my 8150 i got them around the same time llc hasnt done anything else but made me crash
my current oc is stable on hyperpi and on prime 95 i dont dare until i find perfect voltages i just leave llc to auto i dont instant bsod this is also with 16gb os lovely samsung 30nm ram at 1866 runing them in ganged mode is beastly @ 1.4375v 9-9-9-24-33-1t 2600mhz cpu/nb 2600mhz HTL 200 bus 23 on multi


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> i have tryed countless times to use llc on my $200+ chv brand new only had it for bout mabe less than a month that and my 8150 i got them around the same time llc hasnt done anything else but made me crash
> my current oc is stable on hyperpi and on prime 95 i dont dare until i find perfect voltages i just leave llc to auto i dont instant bsod this is also with 16gb os lovely samsung 30nm ram at 1866 runing them in ganged mode is beastly @ 1.4375v 9-9-9-24-33-1t 2600mhz cpu/nb 2600mhz HTL 200 bus 23 on multi


Try dropping your CPU/NB to 2200 @ 1.2V and then rerun (with LLC enabled I mean)


----------



## Kalistoval

should i choose high llc or extreme? i set it to high


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> should i choose high llc or extreme?


I run a 8150 on the CHVF, Asus suggest high, I use ultra high

here is some screenshots of ai suite well running Prime 95, gives bios settings, plus the LLC stuff. Granted I have some skewed voltages to get 1600 ram stable at 1966.
4.5 GHz
NB 2450
HT 2650




your 8120 should be close to that, as i understand it a 8120 was binned for its stable voltages at 3.1/4.0 vs the 8150 3.6/4.2


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> I run a 8150 on the CHVF, Asus suggest high, I use ultra high
> here is some screenshots of ai suite well running Prime 95, gives bios settings, plus the LLC stuff. Granted I have some skewed voltages to get 1600 ram stable at 1966.
> 4.5 GHz
> NB 2450
> HT 2650
> 
> 
> your 8120 should be close to that, as i understand it a 8120 was binned for its stable voltages at 3.1/4.0 vs the 8150 3.6/4.2


ill try this i have cpu overcurrent protect at 140% do u think that is plaing a part? we have pretty much the same hardware cpu/hs/mobo


----------



## kzone75

What's this? http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3894








AMD Opteron 3260 2700MHz *22nm* B2 45W


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What's this? http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Opteron 3260 2700MHz *22nm* B2 45W


lmao ineresting
is it the same as this??????? http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-Opteron%203260%20EE%20-%20OS3260HOW4MGU.html
apperently its a quad core

this is the octal verient http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-Opteron%203280%20HE%20-%20OS3280OLW8KGU.html


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What's this? http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD Opteron 3260 2700MHz *22nm* B2 45W


http://www.acmemicro.com/ShowProduct.aspx?pid=10445 32nm its


----------



## kzone75

ok Got a bit confused there.







Need more coffee..


----------



## munnis

me too


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I'm willing to bet it has more to do with either MB settings or Memory than the CPU. (to clarify by Mem meaning your CPU/NB is not set right if you're running higher than 1866 mem)


I'm running 4x2gb sticks at 1333 9-9-9-24. Just switched to my old sticks so I'm testing with 2x2gb sticks at 1600 8-9-8-24. I've done everything I can and I still can't get anything stable unless I stick 1.5v in bios. vdroops all the way to 1.408 on idle -_-


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
just had alook at the digi brm set up on the previous page.the eveo digi vrm setting a different,i dont have overcurrent protection,i have current compatibilty
have a look


----------



## Jagged_Steel

What frequency shows the best OC capabilities when setting the VRM frequency (power phase control) manually? I tried a few times to hit 5 Ghz in the past couple of days and the mild tinkering I tried with voltages etc were all unsuccessful. I can hit 4.97 Ghz all day with all auto settings, yet I have been unable to make it budge past that yet. VRM frequency is something that I have not messed with in the past, should I set this manually to get a higher OC, and if so what frequency shows the best results?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> i have tryed countless times to use llc on my $200+ chv brand new only had it for bout mabe less than a month that and my 8150 i got them around the same time llc hasnt done anything else but made me crash
> my current oc is stable on hyperpi and on prime 95 i dont dare until i find perfect voltages i just leave llc to auto i dont instant bsod this is also with 16gb os lovely samsung 30nm ram at 1866 runing them in ganged mode is beastly @ 1.4375v 9-9-9-24-33-1t 2600mhz cpu/nb 2600mhz HTL 200 bus 23 on multi


You may want to check with ASUS. The CHV has bios issues that effect LLC. You will probably need them to send you the updated BIOS chip. It's not a matter of having the most up to date BIOS. The chip capacity is too small or something to hold all the BIOS info.
Quote:


> What about voltage and CPU temp ???


You're right, that temp is high for that Noctua Cooler. @ only 1.36v, something is wrong there.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I'm running 4x2gb sticks at 1333 9-9-9-24. Just switched to my old sticks so I'm testing with 2x2gb sticks at 1600 8-9-8-24. I've done everything I can and I still can't get anything stable unless I stick 1.5v in bios. vdroops all the way to 1.408 on idle -_-


What is the stock voltage of your 8120? (the Voltage with Turbo Disabled)
If you don't have LLC options, then you probably have a revision 1.0 board. Did you install the BIOS for rev 1.0 and not rev 1.1.
Don't update the bios using @BIOS over then net. Download the BIOS to file.
Most up to date BIOS is F8 (I use F7 currently)

(ooh there's a F9a Beta Bios now ^^)


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> i have tryed countless times to use llc on my $200+ chv brand new only had it for bout mabe less than a month that and my 8150 i got them around the same time llc hasnt done anything else but made me crash
> my current oc is stable on hyperpi and on prime 95 i dont dare until i find perfect voltages i just leave llc to auto i dont instant bsod this is also with 16gb os lovely samsung 30nm ram at 1866 runing them in ganged mode is beastly @ 1.4375v 9-9-9-24-33-1t 2600mhz cpu/nb 2600mhz HTL 200 bus 23 on multi


What about voltage and CPU temp ???


----------



## willup

Just a quick update was out of town for about a week for work. My new CPU and Motherboard were sitting at home waiting for me this whole time!! Had to go to work today so I have zero time to put it together Can't wait to get home now and put this thing together and get my rig back up and running. Before I left I added quite a few little tweeks to my case and am very happy with the results. Will be posting an update tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> What is the stock voltage of your 8120? (the Voltage with Turbo Disabled)
> If you don't have LLC options, then you probably have a revision 1.0 board. Did you install the BIOS for rev 1.0 and not rev 1.1.
> Don't update the bios using @BIOS over then net. Download the BIOS to file.
> Most up to date BIOS is F8 (I use F7 currently)
> (ooh there's a F9a Beta Bios now ^^)


1.376 -__________- and I do have a r1.0 board. And I do have correct bios installed. I also had to turn off C1, C6 and kool&quiet and all the other stuff.


----------



## itomic

U can undervolt your CPU. Mine is @ 3.6Ghz with 1.184V in load P95 stable.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> ill try this i have cpu overcurrent protect at 140% do u think that is plaing a part? we have pretty much the same hardware cpu/hs/mobo


my laymen understanding is by disabling it allows maximum amount of voltage to be delivered to the cpu, gives more stability for higher overclocks, ASUS says:
CPU Voltage Over-Current Protection: Extends the current trip threshold before the CPU VRM will shut-down. Increase to facilitate overclocking (higher current draw).

i used this guide:

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking

any luck using different settings? did you just buy the crosshair or is it older the original boards released before bulldozer require new bios chips for LLC to function properly (ie mine lol)


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> 1.376 -__________- and I do have a r1.0 board. And I do have correct bios installed. I also had to turn off C1, C6 and kool&quiet and all the other stuff.


Sorry I should have been more specific. What is the stock CPU voltage in the BIOS with Turbo disabled.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> What frequency shows the best OC capabilities when setting the VRM frequency (power phase control) manually? I tried a few times to hit 5 Ghz in the past couple of days and the mild tinkering I tried with voltages etc were all unsuccessful. I can hit 4.97 Ghz all day with all auto settings, yet I have been unable to make it budge past that yet. VRM frequency is something that I have not messed with in the past, should I set this manually to get a higher OC, and if so what frequency shows the best results?


From ASUS:
CPU Voltage Frequency: Sets the switching frequency of the power FETs supplying processor Vcore. Lower switching frequencies lead to a higher VRM efficiency (small power saving) and lower VRM operating temperatures. Setting a higher switching frequency aids transient response (the recovery of voltage to the applied level after a load condition) - at the expense of heat.

I use 500, it was suggested by asus on the rog forums for a similar system to mine. I have not tried to push past 4.6 as this requires much more voltage for me.


----------



## itomic

What is your CPU socket temp @ 4.4Ghz with 1.4V P95 load ??? U have D-14 so it needs to be good ??


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> What about voltage and CPU temp ???


socket temp at that time was probly 65 im still testing other methods


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Sorry I should have been more specific. What is the stock CPU voltage in the BIOS with Turbo disabled.


Ah that would be 1.3500v. Was able to get it to 4.1ghz with 1.376v when it was on auto. 4.5 needs a lot more tho.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You may want to check with ASUS. The CHV has bios issues that effect LLC. You will probably need them to send you the updated BIOS chip. It's not a matter of having the most up to date BIOS. The chip capacity is too small or something to hold all the BIOS info.
> You're right, that temp is high for that Noctua Cooler. @ only 1.36v, something is wrong there.


i wondering if it would make any differance becouse i have a 1102 bios code under my 24 pin connecter i have up[date the bios to i think 1402 since i got it do u think i would need a new chip????


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> What frequency shows the best OC capabilities when setting the VRM frequency (power phase control) manually? I tried a few times to hit 5 Ghz in the past couple of days and the mild tinkering I tried with voltages etc were all unsuccessful. I can hit 4.97 Ghz all day with all auto settings, yet I have been unable to make it budge past that yet. VRM frequency is something that I have not messed with in the past, should I set this manually to get a higher OC, and if so what frequency shows the best results?
> 
> 
> 
> From ASUS:
> CPU Voltage Frequency: Sets the switching frequency of the power FETs supplying processor Vcore. Lower switching frequencies lead to a higher VRM efficiency (small power saving) and lower VRM operating temperatures. Setting a higher switching frequency aids transient response (the recovery of voltage to the applied level after a load condition) - at the expense of heat.
> 
> I use 500, it was suggested by asus on the rog forums for a similar system to mine. I have not tried to push past 4.6 as this requires much more voltage for me.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information. I had no idea what normal and extreme levels were for that particular setting so I have not tried randomly entering in values. I may try and crack the 5 Ghz mark here in the near future. 4.97 is easy. All auto settings even. Amazing that it will go so close and not budge over. Not that I intend to run at that high of a speed, but if it's that close I have to go for it at least for grins.


----------



## Kalistoval

so after alot of testing i had an idea what if i take my 8150 and disable 4 cores so im thinking if jaggeds quad performs pretty well my octal as a quad should be better
yes i able to get 4.6 at lower voltages and run prime at lower temps i wont disclose more details yet cuz im still messing with it but if it can hit 9 ghz on a world record with 2 cores it should hit mabe 5.5 at 4 cores i was able to boot in windows at 20 multi and 250 fsb at 1.43v


----------



## bburrill2012

how do you disable cores?? Curious


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Active Core Control.


----------



## bburrill2012

Is that a program or bios setting?


----------



## shampoo911

what is the point in diabling half the cores of a 8150??? just overclock the whole cpu and done....


----------



## bburrill2012

You can get more potential out of it. Since programs or games only utilize about 4 cores, you can disable some and get more out of your cpu for instance. If you max your cpu at 4.5ghz due to heat or what not, disable half the cores and you can push it further.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> my laymen understanding is by disabling it allows maximum amount of voltage to be delivered to the cpu, gives more stability for higher overclocks, ASUS says:
> CPU Voltage Over-Current Protection: Extends the current trip threshold before the CPU VRM will shut-down. Increase to facilitate overclocking (higher current draw).
> i used this guide:
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2585-ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-BIOS-Guide-Overclocking
> any luck using different settings? did you just buy the crosshair or is it older the original boards released before bulldozer require new bios chips for LLC to function properly (ie mine lol)


its a little less than a month old and so is my 8150 the mobo cam with a 1102 bios and i updated it to 1402 but i was reading that the 8150 requires a new chip

does anyone know if fsb ocing uses more voltage or does using the multi use less?


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> its a little less than a month old and so is my 8150 the mobo cam with a 1102 bios and i updated it to 1402 but i was reading that the 8150 requires a new chip
> does anyone know if fsb ocing uses more voltage or does using the multi use less?


Higher fsb uses more cpu voltage and requires more cpu/nb voltage depending on how high of a fsb you use. Try getting the highest oc you can just using the multiplier. Some systems can only go so high using just the multi though.

So it all depends on what you are trying to do.


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> You can get more potential out of it. Since programs or games only utilize about 4 cores, you can disable some and get more out of your cpu for instance. If you max your cpu at 4.5ghz due to heat or what not, disable half the cores and you can push it further.


no you won't lose any heat
if an 8120 or 8150 has the 4 cores 4 modules option in bios It power gates the cores and leaves them active.
it's just hidden from the OS, tests show that power drop isn't that much either.

I don't think can Turn off one core in a module.

Also you can not you clock core at different rates inside a module. (pretty sure you'll kill the chip)


----------



## willup

Hey guys just wanted to say I resurrected my computer back from the dead! Everything is working perfect. Just gonna need help on overclocking using this Asrock 990fx pro board. hehe


----------



## MrPerforations

just wondering,but the bios has a core parking command,would that disable the cores so they where totally inactive?,and which setting was it please?


----------



## Lordred

I may be wrong, but from what I understand with C1E and C6 state enabled, while you are running 1 core per mod it should completely power gate the un-used core rendering it completely off for all intents of what you are trying to acheive.

Anyone who can correct me if I am wrong is welcome to.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Hey guys just wanted to say I resurrected my computer back from the dead! Everything is working perfect. Just gonna need help on overclocking using this Asrock 990fx pro board. hehe


good deal


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Thanks for the information. I had no idea what normal and extreme levels were for that particular setting so I have not tried randomly entering in values. I may try and crack the 5 Ghz mark here in the near future. 4.97 is easy. All auto settings even. Amazing that it will go so close and not budge over. Not that I intend to run at that high of a speed, but if it's that close I have to go for it at least for grins.


Good stuff!


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> its a little less than a month old and so is my 8150 the mobo cam with a 1102 bios and i updated it to 1402 but i was reading that the 8150 requires a new chip
> does anyone know if fsb ocing uses more voltage or does using the multi use less?


My guess is you are ok if it came with 1102 when i replaced my bios chip (free from asus) it came with 1102, it would not hurt to call em up with your SN and ask.


----------



## willup

Was fooling around with the new motherboard bios which is amazing. However I'm having an extremely hard time getting things stable with my FX 8150. Was wondering if I could get a hand on overclocking with my Asrock 990FX pro?


----------



## bburrill2012

What cpu clock are you trying to reach. What are your bios settings so far.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> What cpu clock are you trying to reach. What are your bios settings so far.


I tried to set things like I did on my gigabyte UD3 board but obviously different motherboard, different settings.

Trying to get to 4.8 stable like I was on my gigabyte board

205 CPU frequency

CPU volts: 1.4750

CPU/NB: Default

Multiplier I can't remember but enough to hit 4.8 at those settings.


----------



## willup

Also want to overclock ram but never been successful. Have Corsair Vengence 16gb kit. I try to change it from default 1333 to 1600 which is what its rated at and it always fails.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> What cpu clock are you trying to reach. What are your bios settings so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set things like I did on my gigabyte UD3 board but obviously different motherboard, different settings.
> 
> Trying to get to 4.8 stable like I was on my gigabyte board
> 
> 205 CPU frequency
> 
> CPU volts: 1.4750
> 
> CPU/NB: Default
> 
> Multiplier I can't remember but enough to hit 4.8 at those settings.
Click to expand...

Give 233 FSB a try, that should allow you to drop the RAM divider on notch and maintain pretty much the same memory clocks. Just be sure to check your HT and NB speeds since they are also based off the FSB and will need to be dropped a notch or two.

Also, giving the CPU/NB a bump can help immensely as well as your LLC setting.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Give 233 FSB a try, that should allow you to drop the RAM divider on notch and maintain pretty much the same memory clocks. Just be sure to check your HT and NB speeds since they are also based off the FSB and will need to be dropped a notch or two.
> 
> Also, giving the CPU/NB a bump can help immensely as well as your LLC setting.


Thanks for the info whats safe voltages for CPU/NB and LLC settings just curious before I make any changes


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Give 233 FSB a try, that should allow you to drop the RAM divider on notch and maintain pretty much the same memory clocks. Just be sure to check your HT and NB speeds since they are also based off the FSB and will need to be dropped a notch or two.
> 
> Also, giving the CPU/NB a bump can help immensely as well as your LLC setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info whats safe voltages for CPU/NB and LLC settings just curious before I make any changes
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure on safe voltages, normally I just bump the CPU/NB up a bit. LLC depends on your board, I only know the Fatal1ty 990FX likes 50% for Bulldozer.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Also want to overclock ram but never been successful. Have Corsair Vengence 16gb kit. I try to change it from default 1333 to 1600 which is what its rated at and it always fails.


Try locking the RAM clock @ 1600 (probably ~1640 if you are using 205 CPU bus) and leave all the RAM timings on auto. If it will run at that frequency it should fire up. If it won't you could try to manually lock in some really loose timings and give that a whirl. Something like 11-11-11-30 might fly. If it does go at that frequency you can then tighten timings one notch at a time until it fails and back off to the previous setting.

If it fails to go at that speed, you can also try to get a RAM speed somewhere above 1333 yet below 1600. I am running a 216 CPU bus and the RAM speed yield is 1740 Mhz. One notch lower on the RAM multi would give you somewhere around 1500 for a RAM speed in the multi bracket that yields 1333 with a 200 bus. 1500 isn't as good as 1600 , but it is higher than 1333 by ~15%.


----------



## bburrill2012

Good luck trying to hit 4.8 on the 8150 with that board. I was never successful with my 8150 990fx pro setup. I could barely get 4.5 stable. I also had a vengence 16gb kit with the 8150 and couldnt get 1600mhz which is was also rated at. I had to take 2 of the dimms out to run 8gb and was then able to get 1600mhz. Highest I was able to overclock memory on that kit only using 2 dimms was 1640mhz.

I personally dont like the 8150. I am currently using a 6100 and I can get up to 4.7 stable. The 8150 just runs way too hot IMO. I would try and start at 4.3-4.5 first and see what happens.

I was able to oc my 8150 to 4ghz on stock voltage (depending on your chip you might can go a tad higher) but anything higher cpu clock after you find your max cpu clock on stock voltage will need a decent voltage bump.

I wish I saved my settings for my 8150 so i could kind of give you a reference to start at. But Like i said I would try and start at 4.3-4.5 first then go from there.

EDIT: Leave cpu/nb and ht link at 2000 or close to it until you find stability then mess with the cpu/nb and ht link once you find an oc you are stable at. First I would only use 2 dimms and see if you can get 1600mhz, assumming you have a 4x4 kit.


----------



## bburrill2012

My fatality 990fx doesnt like 100% LLC with a high OC. Someone with the same board mentioned that 100% will work but you need a high cpu voltage. With the 990fx pro disabling llc raises load voltage, 100% will lower load voltage. 25% will keep it kind of constant. 50% i think lowers it just a tad. I keep mine disabled. With a 200 fsb 1.2v for cpu/nb is fine. Ive even had mine at 216x21.5 with cpu/nb at 2160 @ 1.2v and was stable.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Good luck trying to hit 4.8 on the 8150 with that board. I was never successful with my 8150 990fx pro setup. I could barely get 4.5 stable. I also had a vengence 16gb kit with the 8150 and couldnt get 1600mhz which is was also rated at. I had to take 2 of the dimms out to run 8gb and was then able to get 1600mhz. Highest I was able to overclock memory on that kit only using 2 dimms was 1640mhz.
> 
> I personally dont like the 8150. I am currently using a 6100 and I can get up to 4.7 stable. The 8150 just runs way too hot IMO. I would try and start at 4.3-4.5 first and see what happens.
> 
> I was able to oc my 8150 to 4ghz on stock voltage (depending on your chip you might can go a tad higher) but anything higher cpu clock after you find your max cpu clock on stock voltage will need a decent voltage bump.
> 
> I wish I saved my settings for my 8150 so i could kind of give you a reference to start at. But Like i said I would try and start at 4.3-4.5 first then go from there.
> 
> EDIT: Leave cpu/nb and ht link at 2000 or close to it until you find stability then mess with the cpu/nb and ht link once you find an oc you are stable at. First I would only use 2 dimms and see if you can get 1600mhz, assumming you have a 4x4 kit.


My Fatal1ty 990 FX let my FX-8150 hit 4.8 GHz stable no problem with 1920 MHz on the RAM. Just took more voltage then I wanted 24/7. I was able to benchmark at 5.0 GHz with 1.52 V as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> My fatality 990fx doesnt like 100% LLC with a high OC. Someone with the same board mentioned that 100% will work but you need a high cpu voltage. With the 990fx pro disabling llc raises load voltage, 100% will lower load voltage. 25% will keep it kind of constant. 50% i think lowers it just a tad. I keep mine disabled. With a 200 fsb 1.2v for cpu/nb is fine. Ive even had mine at 216x21.5 with cpu/nb at 2160 @ 1.2v and was stable.


I use 50%, from testing with OCCT, it was the only one that would boot and complete testing at my current settings.


----------



## bburrill2012

Not saying he cant hit 4.8ghz, its possible depending on how good his chip is but for me Anything past 4.5 was getting on the hot side and too close to comfort for me. And anything above 4.5 took more voltage than I wanted to use as well. So I stayed at 4.5


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Not saying he cant hit 4.8ghz, its possible depending on how good his chip is but for me Anything past 4.5 was getting on the hot side and too close to comfort for me. And anything above 4.5 took more voltage than I wanted to use as well. So I stayed at 4.5


What cooling did you use and high high did your voltage get? I found that at high frequencies, Bulldozer seems to have very huge variances in acceptable voltages on chips, and multiplier vs FSB overclocking can sometimes make a huge difference in how much VCore you need.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Not saying he cant hit 4.8ghz, its possible depending on how good his chip is but for me Anything past 4.5 was getting on the hot side and too close to comfort for me. And anything above 4.5 took more voltage than I wanted to use as well. So I stayed at 4.5


Yeah if your running air I can see that. However Im running water cooled custom loop with a 360 rad, with 6 corsair SP 2350 rpm fans. At 4.5 Im hitting extremely low temps so I know I can get to 4.8. Its just the tweeking with this board is way different than my old board to its taking me longer to get it stable.


----------



## bburrill2012

Xigmatek Aegir with 2 XAF-F1255

I dont remember my temps or exact settings as I no longer have a 8150. I am currently using the 6100. I wish I would have written down all my info as I do now with my 6100. I only have benchmark results from my 8150.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Yeah if your running air I can see that. However Im running water cooled custom loop with a 360 rad, with 6 corsair SP 2350 rpm fans. At 4.5 Im hitting extremely low temps so I know I can get to 4.8. Its just the tweeking with this board is way different than my old board to its taking me longer to get it stable.


Okay, Well i would still start at 4.5 and work your way up. Once you get stable at 4.5 or if u need help let us know. Then we can go from there as far as what you need to do to achieve higher clocks


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Xigmatek Aegir with 2 XAF-F1255
> I dont remember my temps or exact settings as I no longer have a 8150. I am currently using the 6100. I wish I would have written down all my info as I do now with my 6100. I only have benchmark results from my 8150.


Yeah with my old hyper 212 coolermaster I could only get to 4.4ghz stable with liquid cooling I have already gotten it to 4.8ghz on my old board trust me its a world of difference


----------



## bburrill2012

If I remember correctly I hit 4.5 at 1.4v give or take.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Yeah with my old hyper 212 coolermaster I could only get to 4.4ghz stable with liquid cooling I have already gotten it to 4.8ghz on my old board trust me its a world of difference


I know it is, just didnt know u had liquid cooling


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Yeah with my old hyper 212 coolermaster I could only get to 4.4ghz stable with liquid cooling I have already gotten it to 4.8ghz on my old board trust me its a world of difference


.

On what voltage where u @ 4.4Ghz stable with 212+, and what temps did u have in P95 or OCCT ?? Did u get it @ 4,4Ghz P95 stable or benchmark stable ??


----------



## dankvwguy

ive been rocking 4.5ghz for about 2 weeks now at 1.38 i believe. the temps do get a little high after priming for a bit but ive never had them get close to TDP with regular use. just upping the multiplier currently.


----------



## itomic

Can u write a number for temps, just for information !


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I tried to set things like I did on my gigabyte UD3 board but obviously different motherboard, different settings.
> Trying to get to 4.8 stable like I was on my gigabyte board
> 205 CPU frequency
> CPU volts: 1.4750
> CPU/NB: Default
> Multiplier I can't remember but enough to hit 4.8 at those settings.


Keep in mind that LLC on an Asrock board doesn't work exactly the same as it does on a Gigabyte board. Asrock has it set up so that with LLC off you get an increase in load V from what's set in bios which is the opposite of what you would see on a gigabyte board. They even recommend not using LLC (or the lower options) when manually overclocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Also want to overclock ram but never been successful. Have Corsair Vengence 16gb kit. I try to change it from default 1333 to 1600 which is what its rated at and it always fails.


Make sure you manually input the V specified by Corsair for those RAM sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Xigmatek Aegir with 2 XAF-F1255
> I dont remember my temps or exact settings as I no longer have a 8150. I am currently using the 6100. I wish I would have written down all my info as I do now with my 6100. I only have benchmark results from my 8150.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Yeah with my old hyper 212 coolermaster I could only get to 4.4ghz stable with liquid cooling I have already gotten it to 4.8ghz on my old board trust me its a world of difference


With an air cooler even like the hyper 212 plus you shouldn't try pushing past 4.4-4.5 on the 8120/8150.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I tried to set things like I did on my gigabyte UD3 board but obviously different motherboard, different settings.
> Trying to get to 4.8 stable like I was on my gigabyte board
> 205 CPU frequency
> CPU volts: 1.4750
> CPU/NB: Default
> Multiplier I can't remember but enough to hit 4.8 at those settings.


dude... i hit 4.8ghz with 1.4375v on bios... LLC on auto and cpu current 120% (idk if your mobo's bios has that option)


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude... i hit 4.8ghz with 1.4375v on bios... LLC on auto and cpu current 120% (idk if your mobo's bios has that option)


are u prime stable?


----------



## Warfare

Anybody looking for an FX 8120? Needs a good home.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> are u prime *folding* stable?


FTFY


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Ah that would be 1.3500v. Was able to get it to 4.1ghz with 1.376v when it was on auto. 4.5 needs a lot more tho.


Yeah, that's a pretty high leakage chip if it's stock 1.35v @ 3.1Ghz. So it will need a lot of voltage to be stable when overclocking. It's suprising how much of a voltage difference there is. In comparison, my 8150 will do 4.2Ghz at stock voltages of 1.325v, with very low temps (low 40's on Medium Grade Air cooler)

I believe the best range for the 8120's was a stock voltage of 1.28 to 1.3v.

So yeah, for your Overclocking, you will be using more voltage and thus higher temps than a normal chip.

You can try lowering the CPU/NB voltage a bit to help with temps, and put a fan @ the back of your case to blow air onto the CPU socket, that way you can safely use a higher voltage.


----------



## Tweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> its a little less than a month old and so is my 8150 the mobo cam with a 1102 bios and i updated it to 1402 but i was reading that the 8150 requires a new chip
> does anyone know if fsb ocing uses more voltage or does using the multi use less?


If your CH5F came with BIOS 705 or earlier then you will need to upgrade the chip it self

*CH5F - pertaining to the CPU/NB LLC problem.* It turn out the bios chip is faulty when used with FX processors.
Have purchase date and serial number available.
ASUS (U.S. Toll Free - 1-812-282-2787)


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> are u prime stable?


12 hours prime stable (yet i dislike that program to test stability)


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 12 hours prime stable (yet i dislike that program to test stability)


whats ur cpu/nb @?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> whats ur cpu/nb @?


frequency: 2600mhz
voltage: im not really sure... it is on LLC Auto... but i assure you, it is not too high


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Drop it to 2200 with 1.2V (stock for cpu/nb is 1.175V @ 2000)


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Drop it to 2200 with 1.2V (stock for cpu/nb is 1.175V @ 2000)


why? im not getting issues, yet i have an outstanding performance...


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> why? im not getting issues, yet i have an outstanding performance...


My bad, I thought you were having stability issues or heat issues.


----------



## kahboom

the performance increase i get for 4.8ghz vs 4.7ghz is not that great but the heat from the 100mhz plus voltage it takes to get it is not worth it in my chips case 1.42cpu 1.28nb/cpu @ 4.7ghz vs 1.481cpu 1.32cpu/nb, all for a small performance boost


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> the performance increase i get for 4.8ghz vs 4.7ghz is not that great but the heat from the 100mhz plus voltage it takes to get it is not worth it in my chips case 1.42cpu 1.28nb/cpu @ 4.7ghz vs 1.481cpu 1.32cpu/nb, all for a small performance boost


I've found that the sweet spot is around 4.6-4.7GHz with going higher not worth the tradeoff.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> the performance increase i get for 4.8ghz vs 4.7ghz is not that great but the heat from the 100mhz plus voltage it takes to get it is not worth it in my chips case 1.42cpu 1.28nb/cpu @ 4.7ghz vs 1.481cpu 1.32cpu/nb, all for a small performance boost


what water kit you useing on youre fx?


----------



## kahboom

using a xspc dual bay reservior with 750lph pump, coolgate 360 rad, coolgate 120 rad, black ice 120 rad, three koolance vid580gtx for my tri sli gtx 570's with 3/4" tubing.


----------



## kahboom

oh and a koolance 370 cpu block which is a great cpu block by the way just pricy


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> oh and a koolance 370 cpu block which is a great cpu block by the way just pricy


what kind of temps loaded up at 4.8?


----------



## kahboom

loaded its 67c but i have a single loop and its @ 82f in my house


----------



## kahboom

thats why i went down to 4.7ghz now 58c on full load now in prime after 30min vs 67c @ 4.8ghz in prime, while gaming now after an hour or two its in the high 40s to low 50s, my wife keeps it two damn hot it this house and my personal heater doesnt like the summer in the desert @ 4.8ghz temps were on


----------



## bburrill2012

Question! I read somewhere on OCN, someone said if you are going to leave LLC on auto then voltages need to be on auto. Does this pertain to the cpu voltage as well? Or just everything else (besides ram of course, im assuming?)


----------



## kahboom

if your overclocking you want to set the cpu voltage manually, for better results also manually set the cpu/nb voltage when overclocking, LLC is a good way to reduce temps if used proporly, or increase power to raise overclocking limits.


----------



## leo5111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> if your overclocking you want to set the cpu voltage manually, for better results also manually set the cpu/nb voltage when overclocking, LLC is a good way to reduce temps if used proporly, or increase power to raise overclocking limits.


for overclocking what should load line be set to high or medium? with a asus croshair


----------



## kahboom

cpu i use ultra high for cpu/nb i use high, you could just put both on high going lower than that you will notice the vdroop in software like hwmonitor when running power intensive apps or games which can lead to instability, also setting a limit on the crosshair v on the cpu and cpu/nb to regulate how much power it gets, on my water cooling setup they are both on 130% but on my air set up its 120% for cpu and 110% for cpu/nb, also i would recommend using t.probe on the vrm setting to maintain thermal balance to limit heat for air cooled system.


----------



## Kalistoval

i did a small run in p95 @ 4 ghz after cleaning my noctua and resitting my heat sink and repasting it with artic mx-4 i used a small pea size perfectly centered on what i did was take a pice of paper and cut it to the exact size of my cpu then folded it so that i got a cross and took my hole puncher and made a hole directly in the middle and used that to center it and yes i did clean both the heat sink and cpu i did this cuz i was getting crappy temps for the last 2 days lol so i figured that should be checked and yep it sure did im trying to hit at least 4.5 or 4.6 ghz with a decent cpu/nb and 1866 ram feq well i'll post more when i get a break through and some proof


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

What's your ambient temp?

For 4GHz your load Vcore looks pretty high.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> What's your ambient temp?
> For 4GHz your load Vcore looks pretty high.


LLC cpu Ultra High @ 1.41v @ 4.4 GHZ oc'ed via Multi 200 fsb
LLC cpu/nb High @ 1.32v @ 2400 mhz 16 gb of samsung 30nm ram @ 1866 @ 9-9-9-24-1t @ 1.4375v





this maxmem test was garbage and thats becouse of 1 thing in the bios that needs to be changed and here is the problem 

now i corrected that problem and ran prime95 at the same exact setting with only that changed to 110ns and did a 15 min stability test 

and heres the maxmem score  its a silghtly better score with the same stability

heres my 4.5ghz




this cinabench was an unstable oc of 4.6 ghz and 2600 cpu nb & 2600 htl @ 1866 9-9-9-24-1t 1.4375v vs a stable 4.5 ghz 2400 cpu nb 2400 htl with the same ram timing and voltage

now i just like to mention i have a pos psu that only cost 40 bucks atm its an inland 600w and also i have very very a poor cooling system i havnt put much effort in adding more fans i only have the 2 noctuas and i have a pos case with terrible air flow i no longer have my antec lol so dont let my temps discourge you also remeber prime jam packs data to your system i doubt any average person will do the high level computing that prime does to the cpu

im ganna try a 2600 nb


----------



## munnis

why you are hiding your timings in maxxmem??


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> why you are hiding your timings in maxxmem??


im not hiding them that just how maxmem is reporting it thats why i took a snip of cpuz but also during all my over clocking i havnt changed any timings except the dram cycle time to 110ns so far as far as i know the dram cycle time can either speed up or slow down your ram but also come with a cost in stability for me under 110ns i dont really know how to mess with that timing


----------



## Sean35

I have a sabertooth with fx 8150 dropped down to 4 cores got up to 4.8 at 46c


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean35*
> 
> I have a sabertooth with fx 8150 dropped down to 4 cores got up to 4.8 at 46c


----------



## willup

Bah this is annoying still no luck on overclocking stable. Keep having to reset the cmos. Also does anyone know the auto value on a HT bus on the Asrock 990fx pro mobo. Im trying to lower it a bit from stock because of my CPU frequency and getting problems

What I have tried

CPU frequency 233

CPU/NB 1.2 volts

CPU 1.435 volts

Turbo Off

CPU Load Line Calibration- It tells me in my bios that if set to overclocking mode or manual to disable this

NB multiplier Set 2 steps down

HT bus set to auto because I don't know the stock value

CPU multipler set to 4.6 ghz

My temp reading are perfect just my tweeking is off. I can run Prime for about 5 mins and half the cores will fail. This a fun game of cat and mouse and I know im getting closer because the second I would run prime before it would freeze my computer.

With these current settings what should I try to get this stable?


----------



## Lordred

Willup:
No two CPU's are alike, but here are the settings I use on my FX-4100 for 4715mhz.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Willup:
> No two CPU's are alike, but here are the settings I use on my FX-4100 for 4715mhz.


Thanks for the information I will try to use this as a starting point and see what happens


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Bah this is annoying still no luck on overclocking stable. Keep having to reset the cmos. Also does anyone know the auto value on a HT bus on the Asrock 990fx pro mobo. Im trying to lower it a bit from stock because of my CPU frequency and getting problems
> What I have tried
> CPU frequency 233
> CPU/NB 1.2 volts
> CPU 1.435 volts
> Turbo Off
> CPU Load Line Calibration- It tells me in my bios that if set to overclocking mode or manual to disable this
> NB multiplier Set 2 steps down
> HT bus set to auto because I don't know the stock value
> CPU multipler set to 4.6 ghz
> My temp reading are perfect just my tweeking is off. I can run Prime for about 5 mins and half the cores will fail. This a fun game of cat and mouse and I know im getting closer because the second I would run prime before it would freeze my computer.
> With these current settings what should I try to get this stable?


The HT link on auto sets it to 2600mhz. In order to test stability for the cpu to find your highest clock or where you want to be, start out with the ram a step or two under rated specs. cpu/nb and ht link around 2000 or as close to it as possible. (you can mess with these settings later once you find your stable oc)

cpu/nb at 1.2v for a 233 fsb may be a bit low. I would up it to at least 1.25v and try that first with the same settings you have. You may also need to bump cpu voltage another notch or two. Have you tried every cpu voltage notch below 1.435?

Right now on my 6100 i am stable at 4.730ghz at 1.425v but i have 2 cores disabled. Before with all 6 cores it took almost up to 1.5v

8150's run hot and if you dont have a good chip it will require alot more voltage than you think to reach the potential you want out of it.


----------



## bburrill2012

I would also try taking 2 dimms out and only use 8gb of your kit. Trust me, i had to do it or I could not find stability with a higher OC.


----------



## itomic

@ kalistoval: Your temps r to high, considering u have NH-D14 even if u have bad airflow ! Try to test it without side panel.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> LLC cpu Ultra High @ 1.41v @ 4.4 GHZ oc'ed via Multi 200 fsb
> LLC cpu/nb High @ 1.32v @ 2400 mhz 16 gb of samsung 30nm ram @ 1866 @ 9-9-9-24-1t @ 1.4375v
> 
> 
> this maxmem test was garbage and thats becouse of 1 thing in the bios that needs to be changed and here is the problem
> now i corrected that problem and ran prime95 at the same exact setting with only that changed to 110ns and did a 15 min stability test
> and heres the maxmem score  its a silghtly better score with the same stability
> heres my 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this cinabench was an unstable oc of 4.6 ghz and 2600 cpu nb & 2600 htl @ 1866 9-9-9-24-1t 1.4375v vs a stable 4.5 ghz 2400 cpu nb 2400 htl with the same ram timing and voltage
> now i just like to mention i have a pos psu that only cost 40 bucks atm its an inland 600w and also i have very very a poor cooling system i havnt put much effort in adding more fans i only have the 2 noctuas and i have a pos case with terrible air flow i no longer have my antec lol so dont let my temps discourge you also remeber prime jam packs data to your system i doubt any average person will do the high level computing that prime does to the cpu
> im ganna try a 2600 nb


Your temps are way way too high. At 4.5 you're fully 20C beyond AMD's stated max safe operating temp (tcase max) of 61C. What is the ambient temp of the room your system is in??
With your setup, using an air cooler, you're going to get minimal gains moving CPU/NB beyond 2200 @ 1.2V meanwhile adding more voltage and creating higher temps for those minimal gains on top of the already high temps you're getting.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Your temps are way way too high. At 4.5 you're fully 20C beyond AMD's stated max safe operating temp (tcase max) of 61C. What is the ambient temp of the room your system is in??
> With your setup, using an air cooler, you're going to get minimal gains moving CPU/NB beyond 2200 @ 1.2V meanwhile adding more voltage and creating higher temps for those minimal gains on top of the already high temps you're getting.


i was having a chat with a friend yesterday about that.... and he told that 1 bent (or ir can be worse as in "missing pin) pin, was causing that kind of temperatures... try to check everything again... temps WAY damn high


----------



## munnis

is phenom x6 4ghz hotter than fx-8xxx 4.5ghz ?


----------



## mironccr345

Nope, not from my experience. The FX 8120/8150 is definitely hotter at 4.5Ghz over the x6 at 4.0Ghz when using Prim95/ITB.

underwater at least.


----------



## itomic

But FX can whitstand much higher temperatures then Phenom and remain stable, so we can call it a draw


----------



## munnis

looks like fx is cool cpu


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> But FX can whitstand much higher temperatures then Phenom and remain stable, so we can call it a draw


yep fx sure does take a beating


----------



## Lordred

Both are rated for 61c


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Both are rated for 61c


lol i put this chip through hell and back this morning and my 1100t is nowhere near capable of those temps without instant bsod


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> lol i put this chip through hell and back this morning and my 1100t is nowhere near capable of those temps without instant bsod


The phenom chips definitely seem to lose stability due to temperatures around 60c where the bulldozer chips do not, even though they are both "rated" for 61c the chips can handle much more then that if they stay stable, the silicon is rated for 97c in fact, and it's thermal shutoff is at 90c.


----------



## tw33k

Finally got 5GHz to boot! Very happy.


----------



## itomic

Yea, silicon can handle more than we like to think !! As long as PC do not shouts down, one shouldnt be worried about temperatures. About that 61C. I woud bet it that stock cooler canot hold CPU at stock settings in P95 full load under 61C for CPU socket temp ( call it Tcase or whatever ). So i doubt AMD woud sell it like that if offcourse they know that 61C isnt deadly for FX chip. When u think, 61C is to low to be max temp for highly clocked 8 core CPU ?? I would buy that info if all FX 81xx chips come in a package starting with the NH-D14 or water cooler. But they dont, insted u get small cooler with ridiculous and small vent. So, im finding hard to believe that 61C is safe max for FX 8150 CPU socket temp. For cores, makes more sense do.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Finally got 5GHz to boot! Very happy.


looks like cherry picked chip only need 1.536v for 5ghz.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Finally got 5GHz to boot! Very happy.


Congrats!







Same volts that I had when I reached 5.0GHz


----------



## munnis

is it stable too?


----------



## truckerguy

ooo its so nice to have a cherry,,,LOL


----------



## tw33k

I haven't tweaked it properly yet so I can get it validated


----------



## tw33k

it's real. You can search the ID on CPU-Z website


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I ran another Shogun 2 benchmark this morning after tightening my memory up and whatnot this week.

Gained a few fps.



What can you guys score on the Shogun 2 1080p High scripted benchmark?

P.S> Congrats on breaking 5 Ghz Tweek. I tried it the other day and fell short. I can hit 4.97 Ghz with auto-voltages and CnQ on, and every attempt I made at going over 5 Ghz failed. I will probably give it another go this weekend.

LOL- I just noticed that you had done it too TG. I am amazed I can get so close- and every try that I have made- including walking up 1 bus speed at a time and trying the lowest multi to hit 5 Ghz has not worked. I did not go and "pull off the training wheels" on this FX quite yet tho.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Wow, it really stinks in here. Did somebody take off their shoes?


----------



## Kalistoval

OK since i started testing yesterday ive made some progress now take in to consideration a have a pos 600w psu made by inland link
( http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0346706 ) well heres my tests










now my temps are a bit lower becouse i invested in another fan if i had a better air cooling system in conjunction with my noctua instead of my current ghetto set up i would have lower temps what i do like is this inspires me to mod and design somthing that will look nice and work good
if your able to keep temps even lower u can reach higher clocks i think mines could do 5ghz if i had better cooling i ran prime 40 somthing mins
i took snips during and after the test higest temp was 69 on the cores it could be alot less during the test temps would drop on full load to mid 40s and 50s in the right configuration so dont think noctua and
mx-4 arnt doing their job is just me as a crappy owner doing a poor job at creating a decent air flow i didnt expect my cpu/nb to get to 2.6 but yea it did yea i could have ran prime longer but i didnt think it was necessary its just a point im trying to make poor cooling = poor performance
this chip isnt as bad as people make it out to be i dont think a intel would with stand the abuse i put this chip through lol now also these arnt ganna be my final setting i will invest more now on cooling







note: these been the same settings ive been using with slight up to the voltages thats the only thing ive changed i also think if i had a higher quality psu i wouldnt need as much voltage just some food for thought

*Update!!!!!!!! i hit 4.6 ghz cpunb 2.6 htl 2.6!!!! XD*




lmao cpu-z u fail glitch much cpuz? smh cpu-z smh too late i just noticed cpuz glitched during the test



just upped some voltage and wam it didnt crash in prime i know i didnt run it that long butim very sure its stable


----------



## bburrill2012

Doesnt look like you ran it long at all. What was the cpu voltage you used in bios to his 4.6?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Doesnt look like you ran it long at all. What was the cpu voltage you used in bios to his 4.6?


1.48v cpu
1.47 cpu nb
now before people start saying omg thats high chill its on a pos psu ive kinda expected that


----------



## bburrill2012

Your cpu voltage might be considered slightly little too high but it all depends on the chip as well. Some people can hit 5ghz at 1.5v and others it takes 1.6v. Its all in the setup as far as how good your chip is and what mobo you have, and yes im sure psu has some say so in the matter as well.

I would say your cpu/nb voltage is really high imo.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Your cpu voltage might be considered slightly little too high but it all depends on the chip as well. Some people can hit 5ghz at 1.5v and others it takes 1.6v. Its all in the setup as far as how good your chip is and what mobo you have, and yes im sure psu has some say so in the matter as well.
> I would say your cpu/nb voltage is really high imo.


even with the asus ai suit it will set my cpu/nb to 1.47 in my max oc for asus ai and its has proven to be a stable voltage in countless tests thus far but im sure my psu is playing a major role i wont run more test right now cuz my room temp isnt at the right temp its kinda on the warmer side right now so it be unfair thats how i been testing so for


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Well, considering that CPU/NB stock is 2000 @ 1.175 and 2200 runs perfectly stable @ 1.2V (and sometimes lower) I'd say that 1.47 on the CPU/NB is EXTREMELY high and probably adding quite a bit to his temps.


----------



## bburrill2012

I agree. For a 2600 cpu/nb i dont see why you should exceed 1.25v-1.3v but probably leaning more toward the 1.3


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 1.48v cpu
> 1.47 cpu nb
> now before people start saying omg thats high chill its on a pos psu ive kinda expected that


try this out tell me what you think the FBS that is circled in red on cpuz is my HT link frequancy


----------



## bburrill2012

?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> try this out tell me what you think the FBS that is circled in red on cpuz is my HT link frequancy


would it matter that im runing 16 gb of ram 4 sticks and that 1 is runing 8 gb? and looser timings thats your hyper transport link u need to set that equal to your cpu nb fq its high becouse ur ocing via the bus
stock its cpu/nb 2200 mhz & HTL 2600 mhz @ 3.6 ghz


----------



## truckerguy

CPU clock 235
CPU/NB 2593
HT link 3066Mhz


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> CPU clock 235
> CPU/NB 2593
> HT link 3066Mhz


do a maxmem bench and a cinebench with ur current settings and compare them to
taking that HTL to match ur cpu/nb and if your runing 2 sticks of ram try to set them in ganged mode in ur bios and ur ganna see whats faster
i run my sticks in ganged mode it works better for me try it out


----------



## bburrill2012

What is ganged mode and is it actually called that in bios? Or is there another name for it?

Where exactly could I find this setting in bios?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> What is ganged mode and is it actually called that in bios? Or is there another name for it?
> Where exactly could I find this setting in bios?


i dont know exactly where you would find ganged mode in your asrock board but truck has an asus as do i so for him it should be under northbdrige
 step 1
 step 2
 step 3


----------



## bburrill2012

Thanks

How does this setting help? Increase read/write speeds?


----------



## munnis

what is different ram ganged and ungaged mod and which one is better?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> what is different ram ganged and ungaged mod and which one is better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Thanks
> How does this setting help? Increase read/write speeds?


i remeber back with my 1100T thuban it would make much diffrence and if it did it would slow some performance but i tinkered with this
and i get higher scores on maxmem and cinebench with it i have a theory that since the fx cpus are made to share resources that they like to see ram as a whole and share that try it see if it makes any diffrence for you


----------



## munnis

ganged or unganged?


----------



## Kalistoval

ganged lol munnis wheres ur sig rig


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> ganged lol munnis wheres ur sig rig


phenom x6 4ghz
gtx480
samsung 500gb
codegen 450w
120mm+240mm rad
straight barbs
3/8'' tubes
450pump
990fxa-ud5
noname cpu block
5gb ddr3 1600mhz


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> phenom x6 4ghz
> gtx480
> samsung 500gb
> codegen 450w
> 120mm+240mm rad
> straight barbs
> 3/8'' tubes
> 450pump
> 990fxa-ud5
> noname cpu block
> 5gb ddr3 1600mhz


then u should leave your ram unganged u wont benifit anything from it
ive only seen this trick work better on fx cpus just from what ive tested on my 8150


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> ganged lol munnis wheres ur sig rig


For me it is encouraging that u can push so much voltage and clocks trough your chip with PSU u have. Looking at your PSU, I think I'm now confident that I can go with a slightly higher voltage than what I have so far given processor. Also, u r hitting very high temps with your chip. Very high temps







.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> For me it is encouraging that u can push so much voltage and clocks trough your chip with PSU u have. Looking at your PSU, I think I'm now confident that I can go with a slightly higher voltage than what I have so far given processor. Also, u r hitting very high temps with your chip. Very high temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha ikr XD fx can take a beating but u got to remeber alos thats prime it jam pack so much data into your cpu







lol tbh i nerd raged at fx and said to self either u overclock or blow up thuban especially my 1100t can not handle those temps or clocks


----------



## munnis

Hi!
hi have problem, if i put ramms work to 2000mhz with lower fsb then its stable but if fsb is higher with same 2000mhz settings and timings then ram always stopped working in prime95.
its same with lower ram speed too. i know my cpu overclock is stable with ca 1200mhz memory speed its work fine with higher fsb.


----------



## bburrill2012

I didnt see any ganged setting in my bios anywhere.

I was trying to hit 5ghz earlier on 4 cores with my 6100. A worker stopped like 45 mins into it. I think one more voltage notch up and it will be stable. But my max core temps were 69-70C.. Is that way too much just to try and get stability? I only use my computer for internet browsing and BF3. But Id like to get 5ghz stable just to say i did it.

You think its safe for 3-4 hours of p95 testing?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> I didnt see any ganged setting in my bios anywhere.
> I was trying to hit 5ghz earlier on 4 cores with my 6100. A worker stopped like 45 mins into it. I think one more voltage notch up and it will be stable. But my max core temps were 69-70C.. Is that way too much just to try and get stability? I only use my computer for internet browsing and BF3. But Id like to get 5ghz stable just to say i did it.
> You think its safe for 3-4 hours of p95 testing?


i havnt tinkered with 5 ghz yet but i think that 5 ghz for me would be stable around 1.53 volts u would need to oc via multi and fsb remeber to keep ur cpu/nb equal to you hyper transport link try to keep them at 2000 mhz each until u reach 5 ghz that way u focus on ur cpu oc and yea is a worker stop i belive its due to insuffciant voltage keep in mind ur psu will play a role and on prime i thought the minimum should be 2 hrs of prime i did shorter runs for sake of time i will run mines a little longer also what ur hitting on prime im pretty much hit aswell mabe lower with 8 cores add moarr fanssss lol


----------



## bburrill2012

Minimum of 2 hours? I like to do 3. The longest my prime has ever run on any cpu or setup and had a worker stop is between 2 hours and 2 hour n 45 mins. All i would do is up the voltage one notch and it can run all day long after that. Ive never had a worker stop 4 hours in or 6 or 8 or more. its always between 2 and 3. So i say 3 hours for me and I call it good for the moment.

Im just worried about my temperatures. The TjMax for the 6100 is 71C but im still confused if that is the cpu temp or core temp. My core temps on the 5ghz run was 69-70C max.

EDIT: Guess ill up it one notch and see what happens.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Minimum of 2 hours? I like to do 3. The longest my prime has ever run on any cpu or setup and had a worker stop is between 2 hours and 2 hour n 45 mins. All i would do is up the voltage one notch and it can run all day long after that. Ive never had a worker stop 4 hours in or 6 or 8 or more. its always between 2 and 3. So i say 3 hours for me and I call it good for the moment.
> Im just worried about my temperatures. The TjMax for the 6100 is 71C but im still confused if that is the cpu temp or core temp. My core temps on the 5ghz run was 69-70C max.
> EDIT: Guess ill up it one notch and see what happens.[/quote
> 
> try it ill run mines for 4 hrs then and see what happens


----------



## munnis

i do 15-20min prime95 tests for stabilty


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> i do 15-20min prime95 tests for stabilty


I used to cuz i hated waiting so long (6-12hrs) but if i only tested for that long i would get freezes or bsod in BF3


----------



## bburrill2012

Well i went up one more voltage notch, froze, dont feel like going any higher. i;ve tried every voltage notch from 1.4875 to 1.625


----------



## munnis

Hi!
hi have problem, if i put ramms work to 2000mhz with lower fsb then its stable but if fsb is higher with same 2000mhz settings and timings then ram always stopped working in prime95.
its same with lower ram speed too. i know my cpu overclock is stable with ca 1200mhz memory speed its work fine with higher fsb.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Minimum of 2 hours? I like to do 3. The longest my prime has ever run on any cpu or setup and had a worker stop is between 2 hours and 2 hour n 45 mins. All i would do is up the voltage one notch and it can run all day long after that. Ive never had a worker stop 4 hours in or 6 or 8 or more. its always between 2 and 3. So i say 3 hours for me and I call it good for the moment.
> Im just worried about my temperatures. The TjMax for the 6100 is 71C but im still confused if that is the cpu temp or core temp. My core temps on the 5ghz run was 69-70C max.
> EDIT: Guess ill up it one notch and see what happens.


It should be for CPU temp ( Cpu socket temperature ), but its not clear at all. If your cores temps was 70C, then CPU socket temp is for sure about 80C.


----------



## bburrill2012

Thats what I am thinking. I even asked AMD Tech Support and they said for the cpu temp. But I am assuming that 71C max operating temp has some headroom.

Also, assuming that running it at those temps for 3-4 hours to check for stability wont hurt much either just to get my OC. Because my temps will be fine even when playing BF3.


----------



## shampoo911

so... ganged or unganged rams fo fx cpus???


----------



## Lordred

Well the idea is not to put too much voltage though, even while the temps may be in check, you can still get electron migration above 1.45v which in the long term, reduces the life of the CPU.

I generaly like to leave things at default speed with an undervolt, and work up from there, I only OC for benchmarks, every day use on my FX-4100 so far has been CPU 3600mhz @ 1.13v / CPU NB 2000 @ 1.10v / Mem 1333 CL7 @ 1.25v.

Doesn't even warm up!









Edit:
Unganged, period anything else is compromising.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Something to keep in mind is that the maximum operating temperature listed by AMD is what they consider to be safe for 24/7 usage and they of course fudge things on the safe side when putting out this information. The only time I see temps up that high is during torture tests. In real usage (extreme heavy gaming) I stay in the 50s. If that seems higher than "normal" it actually isn't, my ambient temperature here in AZ is 30+c.


----------



## bburrill2012

Yeah, I'd leave it somewhat near stock if it played BF3 as good as it did when it was oc'd









Btw, I still cant find anything in bios for the ganged setting. Unless its called something else on my board. Maybe Ill do some googling and see what its all about and what else it might be called.


----------



## kahboom

Unganged ram for gaming. Multi tasking its a little better hanged not really by much and hardly noticeable in most cases.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Well the idea is not to put too much voltage though, even while the temps may be in check, you can still get electron migration above 1.45v which in the long term, reduces the life of the CPU.
> I generaly like to leave things at default speed with an undervolt, and work up from there, I only OC for benchmarks, every day use on my FX-4100 so far has been CPU 3600mhz @ 1.13v / CPU NB 2000 @ 1.10v / Mem 1333 CL7 @ 1.25v.
> Doesn't even warm up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Unganged, period anything else is compromising.


in benchmarks im seeing better performance using ganged mode vs unganged especially in maxmemm using my 8150 in conjunction with cpu/nb and HTL set equally HTL being the hyper transport link not the fsb


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Here is what I am seeing after an hour or so of Supreme Commander with my FX-4170 @ 4.8 Ghz. Hitting 55c in peak gaming use. I think this is pretty good considering it is over 90f (33c?) in the room right now. Amazing how fast the little stock cooler will actually bring it down to near ambient. I took this screen maybe 10 seconds after I alt-tabbed out of the Game.

Using dual monitors (one for mini map only) and Crossfire I am using over 5 GB of RAM. This is a medium sized map, I have seen a couple GB more used with larger ones. It would be borderline playing this game with the Page File off with 8 GB of RAM and forget about even trying it with 4. I love having the headroom to not worry about whether to have a browser- etc open when gaming.

HWinfo screen:



I am more concerned with my GPU overclock getting hot than the CPU. stock is 840/1050 and I am running 900/1100.

Edit to add: I am actually running only one card right now - I thought I had CF on. This game it is real hard to tell, one 6790 does pretty good. With the other card engaged it would use another GB or so of RAM.


----------



## tw33k

5 GHz CPU-Z validation


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 5 GHz CPU-Z validation


Dang, and here I am messing around playing games.









I need to give 5 Ghz another try soon. I am so close I am certain that it can do it.


----------



## munnis

is possible hackingtosh work with bulldozer?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Gotta love Cleverbot:


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Dang, and here I am messing around playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to give 5 Ghz another try soon. I am so close I am certain that it can do it.


It ended up being quite easy. I love these ASRock boards


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> It would be borderline playing this game with the Page File off with 8 GB of RAM and forget about even trying it with 4. I love having the headroom to not worry about whether to have a browser- etc open when gaming.


I once played bf3 with p95 running in the background lol. it was quite laggy but i did it for 30 mins hah. I didnt realize it was on, I was like "WHAT? This server sucks!"

I like being able to have anything running in the background (besides p95) and not take any performance loss in my game.


----------



## munnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Gotta love Cleverbot:


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> in benchmarks im seeing better performance using ganged mode vs unganged especially in maxmemm using my 8150 in conjunction with cpu/nb and HTL set equally HTL being the hyper transport link not the fsb


At 250x19 with memory at 2000mhz and cpu/nb at 2500 and ht link at 3250 my maxxmem shows this 16488 / 13208 / 10779 / 55..... same setup just cpu/nb at 2500 and ht link at 2500 i get this in maxxmem 16488 / 13043 / 10801 / 55.3

same setup with 2500 cpu/nb and 3000 ht link i get 16488 / 13249 / 10674 / 55.4.... 2500 cpu/nb and 2750 ht link i get 16488 / 13153 / 10587 / 55.5

But this is without ganged and unganged. I dont have that option


----------



## Lordred

Ee gads, people are asking for 5ghz Verifications now?

Oh well, might as well toss mine in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418491


----------



## bf3player1978

My ram is 1866mhz, but was wondering if my fx 8120 was limiting my computer to run it at 1600mhz. I seen that this a processor problem and that's why I'm asking here.


----------



## Lordred

Are you setting the timing?


----------



## moonmanas

I tried http://www.ebuyer.com/274061-g-skill-8gb-ddr3-2133mhz-ripjawsx-memory-f3-17000cl11d-8gbxl a few days ago could not get it over 1600

So sent it back and yesterday/today tried this and cant get it over 1333 BUT a 2x8GB kit http://www.ebuyer.com/319759-g-skill-32gb-ddr3-1866mhz-ripjawsz-x79-memory-f3-14900cl9q2-32gbzl

Iam sending that back and try this as the reviws say it works on 8120 chip http://www.ebuyer.com/319758-g-skill-16gb-ddr3-1866mhz-ripjawsz-x79-memory-f3-14900cl9q-16gbzl

Also if you look here it says it will only run 1866 in all four slots ie 4gbx4 this is GSKILL not sure about others http://gskill.us/forum/archive/index.php?t-10486.html


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Ee gads, people are asking for 5ghz Verifications now?
> 
> Oh well, might as well toss mine in.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2418491


More like a certain individual from the former Soviet Union is asking people to jump through hoops and do tricks for him for his personal amusement.









Good show on the 5 Ghz btw.









@ MoonManas: Go for the Samsung 30 nm $47/8GB, you will not regret it. Disregard the low listed ratings, this stuff will run @ 2000 Mhz+ in your rig.I have mine a 1740 with tight timings right now. I don't know your location so I just linked to egg. I know in some parts of the world this RAM is either not available or not a good bargain, but here in the US it is the best value happening in RAM right now.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> My ram is 1866mhz, but was wondering if my fx 8120 was limiting my computer to run it at 1600mhz. I seen that this a processor problem and that's why I'm asking here.


It shouldnt be. You should be able to run 1866 easily on an fx chip. Mine loves my 1866 kit at 2000mhz. That's where I get the best results. 1984mhz isnt bad for me either.

Are you setting the load profile to profile 1? Setting the timings manually? And setting the voltage manually? If you are then you should be able to run it fine.


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> It shouldnt be. You should be able to run 1866 easily on an fx chip. Mine loves my 1866 kit at 2000mhz. That's where I get the best results. 1984mhz isnt bad for me either.
> Are you setting the load profile to profile 1? Setting the timings manually? And setting the voltage manually? If you are then you should be able to run it fine.


It says in the bottom link of my previous post that the Ares is ok at 1866 and other models may not work at 1866 UNLESS all four slots are used and even then not always... thats direct from Gskill


----------



## moonmanas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> More like a certain individual from the former Soviet Union is asking people to jump through hoops and do tricks for him for his personal amusement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good show on the 5 Ghz btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ MoonManas: Go for the Samsung 30 nm $47/8GB, you will not regret it. Disregard the low listed ratings, this stuff will run @ 2000 Mhz+ in your rig.I have mine a 1740 with tight timings right now. I don't know your location so I just linked to egg. I know in some parts of the world this RAM is either not available or not a good bargain, but here in the US it is the best value happening in RAM right now.


Thanks I shall try find some in UK









There again I got this withoout too much difficulty on my old fx4100 with a low cpu OC, I may just stick with that and keep the dosh for Pilediver!


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonmanas*
> 
> It says in the bottom link of my previous post that the Ares is ok at 1866 and other models may not work at 1866 UNLESS all four slots are used and even then not always... thats direct from Gskill


The gskill ares 1866 is good. That's what i am using, picked it up for $45 from newegg on promo. I've had it up to 2050mhz, no need to even go past 2000 tho. Some people on the reviews have taken it to 2100 or maybe even 2133 i cant remember.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> It shouldnt be. You should be able to run 1866 easily on an fx chip. Mine loves my 1866 kit at 2000mhz. That's where I get the best results. 1984mhz isnt bad for me either.
> Are you setting the load profile to profile 1? Setting the timings manually? And setting the voltage manually? If you are then you should be able to run it fine.


as far as i know... amd cpu's, usually dont like xmp's... try setting it manually


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> My ram is 1866mhz, but was wondering if my fx 8120 was limiting my computer to run it at 1600mhz. I seen that this a processor problem and that's why I'm asking here.


I bet you can get that Corsair going it's rated speed. I don't know what you have tried thus far so forgive me if I suggest something you have already tried. Try locking the RAM speed in BIOS @ 1866 and leaving all RAM timings on auto. You may also want to try setting the NB speed on auto (for now) if you have that up high. Try and fire it up that way. It should go. After you get it to fir up then gradually tighten the timings from what the auto chooses until it fails (sometimes CMOS reset time). Then back off to the timing before failure and test it. If you are using a bus other than 200 there may be the issue of the exact speed you want not being available- i.e. if the RAM multi that usually yields 1866 is showing 1900+ due to having a higher CPU bus, then it might not want to go that fast. I for instance, am running on the 8x multi with a bus of 216 yielding 1740 Mhz for my RAM speed. There are different ways to dial in the best memory speed/ timings ratio , a lot depends on your bus speed.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> as far as i know... amd cpu's, usually dont like xmp's... try setting it manually


For my system I can do both. But I only use profile 1, 1866mhz and manual timings at 1866. If I do anything else I set the load profile to auto, and the timings to auto.


----------



## tw33k

I wish I could get Samsung 30nm. It's not available here and I can't even find a place that has it and will ship to Aus. So I ordered 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix 1866. I read where a few guys got it to run @ 2000MHz+ with nice tight timings. I can't wait to test it out


----------



## Kalistoval

so i refined my oc and voltages 4.6 folding atm for 3hrs and im @100% usage @ this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






my rig dosnt even feel slow in fact lol its faster







dont get scared of my max temp thats somthing i tested by removing 1 noctua fan then i put it back my temps are steady 63 - 65 on cores vcores 1.45 llc extreme
cpunb @ 1.4 llc high 130% over current @ 2600 mhz 1866 rams cl9 @ 1.44 v hwm reports a tad bit higher first time folding btw i have not 1 clue wat im doing but its doing somthing


----------



## itomic

Your voltage under load is 1.5V according to HWMonitor ??


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Your voltage under load is 1.5V according to HWMonitor ??


yes and also it dosnt not matter what spped im runing my chip at 4.0 ghz + will yeild the same results i did 4.8 with the same settings and hwm reports the same thing mabe 2 to 4 degree higher give or take im starting to suspect my bios chip


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I bet you can get that Corsair going it's rated speed. I don't know what you have tried thus far so forgive me if I suggest something you have already tried. Try locking the RAM speed in BIOS @ 1866 and leaving all RAM timings on auto. You may also want to try setting the NB speed on auto (for now) if you have that up high. Try and fire it up that way. It should go. After you get it to fir up then gradually tighten the timings from what the auto chooses until it fails (sometimes CMOS reset time). Then back off to the timing before failure and test it. If you are using a bus other than 200 there may be the issue of the exact speed you want not being available- i.e. if the RAM multi that usually yields 1866 is showing 1900+ due to having a higher CPU bus, then it might not want to go that fast. I for instance, am running on the 8x multi with a bus of 216 yielding 1740 Mhz for my RAM speed. There are different ways to dial in the best memory speed/ timings ratio , a lot depends on your bus speed.


i have tried all....the ga-990fxa-ud3 is not able to run 4 dimms @ 1866mhz, only 2 dimms. or 4 dimms at 1600mhz


----------



## cmac68

I was able to get my FX-8120 w/GA-990FXA-UD3 to run 4 1866 DIMM's by raising the FSB to 233 or above and setting the timing and voltage manually. I have my FSB @ 235 and RAM at 1880MHz currently with stock timing and voltage.

I also have my CPU NB Vid voltage @ 1.35v and NB at 2586MHz.


----------



## willup

Just wanted to show you guys my rig.


----------



## willup

Did have one problem had an overclock of about 4.4ghz stable was working for 3 days straight. Went to turn on my computer and Dr. Debug on my Asrock 990fx pro showed up with code 10. So I looked it up and it said PEI core is started? I have no clue what that means LOL well I cleared the cmos and it booted right up, still curious what happened tho?


----------



## bburrill2012

Lucky for you. I had code 10 and i called ASRock Tech Support ant they had no idea what it meant. They acted like they never heard of a code 10 in dr. debug before . I RMA'd the board and haven't had it since. I cant tell you what that means, cuz the never told me. It was strange.


----------



## bburrill2012

Mine happened when I had my 8150 and a corsair vengence 16gb 4x4 kit. I found my oc i wanted and then went to fine tune (ram, cpu/nb and ht link) and I saved changes and exited bios.. it went to start up except it never did, had dr. debug code 10 staring at me. Nothing I did fixed it, not even a cmos clear. Had to RMA the board.

EDIT: But when i started to fine tune, i started with RAM first.. I didnt touch the cpu/nb or ht link.. I just changed my ram from 1333 to 1600.. (1600mhz was the manufacture specs of the ram) so i found that quite odd


----------



## Lordred

I've had codes, never bothered to look em up, if it dosnt post I did it wrong, 9 out of 10 times you do not need to Clr Cmos on the 990FX Pro, just hit reset and start taping delete on a fail to post, it will load safe values and bring you back into the UEFI with the last settings you tried.


----------



## willup

Yeah if it keeps happening I might have to rma the board it was completely stable for over 3 days not a single problem. Then I left my computer on all day and noticed it was off. Turned it on and bam hit with code 10 lol. Updated the bios to the latest to make sure it wasn't something they already fixed. Guess we will see what happens


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Just wanted to show you guys my rig.


Where did you Buy that AMD Sticker? Looks so nice


----------



## Jared2608

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but how does the M5A99X Evo overclock?? I can get the mobo, and FX-8120 and 8gb of Corsair Vengence ram for a good price, but I want it to be able to OC.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Where did you Buy that AMD Sticker? Looks so nice


Got the Big red AMD sticker, the smaller white one and the ATI sticker from here http://decalsground.com/category-71-computer.html

Took me a long time to find the decals on the internet, then I stumbled apon this site.


----------



## willup

Updated Build log things really looking good posted most the pics here but go look at it anyways!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1276326/build-log-amd-fx-8150-nzxt-switch-810-mod-ek-h30-360-ltx-advanced-liquid-cooling-kit-magma/10#post_17769699


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmac68*
> 
> I was able to get my FX-8120 w/GA-990FXA-UD3 to run 4 1866 DIMM's by raising the FSB to 233 or above and setting the timing and voltage manually. I have my FSB @ 235 and RAM at 1880MHz currently with stock timing and voltage.
> I also have my CPU NB Vid voltage @ 1.35v and NB at 2586MHz.


I have tried all that. Nothing works. If I raise the fsb I blue screen or doesn't boot at all. I can raise fsb to 214 but then if I raise ram it fails to boot


----------



## mironccr345

Here's some news on the AMD's Vishera Piledriver.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1284892/softpedia-amd-s-vishera-piledriver-fx-8320-and-fx-8300-8-core-processors-revealed-piledriver-expected-to-launch-enter-production-in-q3-2012


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Here's some news on the AMD's Vishera Piledriver.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1284892/softpedia-amd-s-vishera-piledriver-fx-8320-and-fx-8300-8-core-processors-revealed-piledriver-expected-to-launch-enter-production-in-q3-2012


I'm liking the stock clock speeds of the FX8350 4.7 with turbo which means getting over 5ghz will be a walk in the park.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I'm liking the stock clock speeds of the FX8350 4.7 with turbo which means getting over 5ghz will be a walk in the park.


I know right! Im leaning towards the 8300 because of the 95w TDP.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Got the Big red AMD sticker, the smaller white one and the ATI sticker from here http://decalsground.com/category-71-computer.html
> Took me a long time to find the decals on the internet, then I stumbled apon this site.


Okay thanks, Im not sure if they ship to the Uk But is this the same sort of thing I will probably get the Red Version as my case is black - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x1-AMD-Computer-Sticker-Decal-any-colour-/260688073989?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item3cb2385505


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but how does the M5A99X Evo overclock?? I can get the mobo, and FX-8120 and 8gb of Corsair Vengence ram for a good price, but I want it to be able to OC.


Looks like you'll be able to OC fine as long as you also have a decent PSU 600W+ Can probably expcect 4.6Ghz+ with a half decent cooler.


----------



## ComputerRestore

My best OC so far. Ambients were -5 C, CPU was 1.575v


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> My best OC so far. Ambients were -5 C, CPU was 1.575v


that scores really high at 4.33ghz.how did you do that please?


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> that scores really high at 4.33ghz.how did you do that please?


Cuz it says it was at 5.2Ghz


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Cuz it says it was at 5.2Ghz


Correct.

Benchmark Stable at -5 Celsius. Not going to try this at normal temps with an air cooler.

Some of the scores below 4.6Ghz are a bit off. What I was doing there is having the CPU run at 3Ghz and Turboing up to 5Ghz. So Cinebench lists it as a different speed depending on how much Turbo kicks in.


----------



## bburrill2012

My 8150 only got 7.23 at like 4.3 - 4.5 cant remember which one it was


----------



## MrPerforations

never notice the 5.2ghz,best i got so far is 7.53 at 4.6ghz.


----------



## snipekill2445

Not a FX cpu, but I got a massive 4.04 with my Phenom II 840 @ 3.72ghz







Such a low score lol, can't wait to upgrade


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Not a FX cpu, but I got a massive 4.04 with my Phenom II 840 @ 3.72ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a low score lol, can't wait to upgrade


Upgrade to an FX Processor? Haven't you heard that FX's supposedly won't even play Pac Man?











Uh-oh. Shes starting to lag... Should I get my Phenom out of the drawer??


----------



## snipekill2445

No I'm upgrading to a much much better Intel 3570K.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> No I'm upgrading to a much much better Intel 3570K.


Well, bully for you. Is there some particular reason you think anybody cares about what you will or will not buy?

I guess maybe after you get a low end Intel rig you can hang out in the Intel section and heckle all the people that have better Intel rigs instead of hanging out in the AMD section doing that like you do now?









Have fun with that! Buh-Byes! See ya never, forget to write!


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> No I'm upgrading to a much much better Intel 3570K.


Im sorry


----------



## Adrenaline

Im not a AMD Fanboy But i will never buy another Intel Product Ever


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> My 8150 only got 7.23 at like 4.3 - 4.5 cant remember which one it was


Must be 4.3 cuz at 4.53 I get a 7.31


----------



## kzone75

Why does people that don't have/intend to buy BD keep posting in this thread?







Go post in the SB owners club. They need more posts there..


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Why does people that don't have/intend to buy BD keep posting in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip


The underlying psychology that would explain that type of behavior would make for an extremely long, convoluted, and in the end quite boring and useless book.

In other words a book explaining that type of forum posting would be a mirror of the posts themselves.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> never notice the 5.2ghz,best i got so far is 7.53 at 4.6ghz.


Did you do anything else besides raise your multiplier to get 4.0Ghz on you 8120?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Must be 4.3 cuz at 4.53 I get a 7.31


Hope you don't mind me saying, but there's something wrong with your OC if you're only getting 7.3 @ 4.5Ghz on Cinebench.
I'm going to say that you are probably having heat issues and it is throttling your CPU.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Why does people that don't have/intend to buy BD keep posting in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go post in the SB owners club. They need more posts there..


Because it's become the new fad. It doesn't matter if there's any truth or not to all of the "BD bashing". It's a way for them to feel superior to other people, "I'm smarter than you are because I own X CPU", and make up for other inadequacies in their lives.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> The underlying psychology that would explain that type of behavior would make for an extremely long, convoluted, and in the end quite boring and useless book.
> In other words a book explaining that type of forum posting would be a mirror of the posts themselves.


My take on it is, they are secretly AMD fans and have a lot of fun overlclocking AMD chips.
But since they feel it's somehow not socially acceptable to use AMD right now, because Intel is in the lead, they need to come here and boast about it.

Real Intel fans don't usually boast, they just enjoy using their product.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hope you don't mind me saying, but there's something wrong with your OC if you're only getting 7.3 @ 4.5Ghz on Cinebench.
> I'm going to say that you are probably having heat issues and it is throttling your CPU.


It isn't throttling since it stays under 59c. Don't care much about benchmarks myself as long as it works


----------



## bf3player1978

I see nothing wrong with my fx chip. And probably will not even get a pd chip until they go way down in price or my fx chip burns up.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Hope you don't mind me saying, but there's something wrong with your OC if you're only getting 7.3 @ 4.5Ghz on Cinebench.
> I'm going to say that you are probably having heat issues and it is throttling your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't throttling since it stays under 59c. Don't care much about benchmarks myself as long as it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Download TMonitor, if you end up seeing the CPU jump down to ~1.7 GHz every few seconds, you might have some VRM throttling going on rather then throttling based on the CPU or socket temperature.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Download TMonitor, if you end up seeing the CPU jump down to ~1.7 GHz every few seconds, you might have some VRM throttling going on rather then throttling based on the CPU or socket temperature.


TMonitor isn't compatible with FX, anything else I could use?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Download TMonitor, if you end up seeing the CPU jump down to ~1.7 GHz every few seconds, you might have some VRM throttling going on rather then throttling based on the CPU or socket temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> TMonitor isn't compatible with FX, anything else I could use?
Click to expand...

It works for me, did you try it? You might have to search for the version that was included in the FX media test kit, the same kit that included the version of CPU-z that works.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It works for me, did you try it? You might have to search for the version that was included in the FX media test kit, the same kit that included the version of CPU-z that works.


I've tried all the versions off the http://www.cpuid.com/ and none work. Haven't been able to find that FX Test version either. They just give me this warning.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> It isn't throttling since it stays under 59c. Don't care much about benchmarks myself as long as it works


7.45 is better, for your one 4.5Ghz run you had there. Should be hitting close to 7.51-7.56.

Yeah, high numbers on benchmarking is nice. But more importantly, keeping your temps down. That's all I was getting at.

For daily use I run my FX 8150 @ 3.2Ghz and low voltages, with power saving features. I just don't notice a difference @ 4.8Ghz other than on my hydro bill.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> It works for me, did you try it? You might have to search for the version that was included in the FX media test kit, the same kit that included the version of CPU-z that works.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried all the versions off the http://www.cpuid.com/ and none work. Haven't been able to find that FX Test version either. They just give me this warning.
Click to expand...

http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_amd_fx_bulldozer.html

NVM: link is dead


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_amd_fx_bulldozer.html
> NVM: link is dead


I was still able to find it just looking for the .zip name so thank you!

On another note for some reason core 1 is always lower clocked than all my other cores. Did some 4.5, 4.4 and 4.3 runs and it's always at 4ghz ish... Don't understand why.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Lucky for you. I had code 10 and i called ASRock Tech Support ant they had no idea what it meant. They acted like they never heard of a code 10 in dr. debug before . I RMA'd the board and haven't had it since. I cant tell you what that means, cuz the never told me. It was strange.


OK so Asrock finally got back to me and you were right they told me to turn it back into the vendor. I cleared the cmos and got it working at stock but rather than chance it im going to send my mobo back to amazon. Starting to think Im going with a new mobo because this will be my 3rd Asrock 990fx pro board.

1st one sparked when I plugged in the 8 pin connector

2nd one as far as asrock tells me a bad bios chip

Thinking about just going with a the sabertooth I dunno what do you guys think Im just sick of setting up my rig and taking it all apart again!!


----------



## kzone75

Did your score go down with TMonitor up? I lost about 0.60 points...


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Did your score go down with TMonitor up? I lost about 0.60 points...


I lost about .40 on my 4.5ghz run.

Checked my bios and stuff and I still have no idea why core 1 runs lower than all others


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Did your score go down with TMonitor up? I lost about 0.60 points...
> 
> 
> 
> I lost about .40 on my 4.5ghz run.
> 
> Checked my bios and stuff and I still have no idea why core 1 runs lower than all others
Click to expand...

It's the same for me. And I also get 7.45 in Cinebench @ 4.5GHz..


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> OK so Asrock finally got back to me and you were right they told me to turn it back into the vendor. I cleared the cmos and got it working at stock but rather than chance it im going to send my mobo back to amazon. Starting to think Im going with a new mobo because this will be my 3rd Asrock 990fx pro board.
> 1st one sparked when I plugged in the 8 pin connector
> 2nd one as far as asrock tells me a bad bios chip
> Thinking about just going with a the sabertooth I dunno what do you guys think Im just sick of setting up my rig and taking it all apart again!!


Ummm.....I would take a serious hard look at your PSU. On top of that you shouldn't be plugging PSU plugs into your board unless the PSU is off (i.e. that switch on the back of the PSU) or unplugged.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Why does people that don't have/intend to buy BD keep posting in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go post in the SB owners club. They need more posts there..


True. I've been AMD for so long and even with the BD sitaution, I still wont buy intel.. too expensive and not worth what i use my pc for. My brother has an i7 920 (i know its not a good model i7 but we have that exact same gpu and i feel my system is a faster, especially during gaming)


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> True. I've been AMD for so long and even with the BD sitaution, I still wont buy intel.. too expensive and not worth what i use my pc for. My brother has an i7 920 (i know its not a good model i7 but we have that exact same gpu and i feel my system is a faster, especially during gaming)


i7 920 is still better than an FX anything(I've owned both). But hey, that's not the point. I hate the BD bashing. I used the FX 8120 for a while and was not disappointed. Encoded, gamed, and performed fast. My friend even said he couldn't tell the difference between my i7 3820 and FX 8120(side by side comparison when used). Let's face it. Everybody with more than a decent quad core, 4 gigs of ram, and a decent GPU is running an overpowered system. We all do it for the glory of having a [email protected]@$$ rig. I'm guilty of it. New gear is always exciting.


----------



## snipekill2445

I didn't mean to offend anyone, and I'm sorry if I did.

I also Never said I was upgrading to Bulldozer in the first place. Of coarse Jagged is always making up stories as usual









I said I was upgrading to a much better (much better than MY CURRENT cpu, not bulldozer in general) 3570K. And none of you here can deny the fact that it Is superior in performance, that is fact. But IM NOT trying to cause arguments.


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

OptimalOvrClock - FX 6100 - Saber Tooth 990fx
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432489

Here you go. I do have a question though. Has anyone else had the issue where CPU-z and overdrive notice all 6 cores but window performance tab says 3? See below.


----------



## shampoo911

i was running prime95 for like 2 minutes... and temps skyrocketed from 41ºC to 65ºC... i freaked out and stopped that thing......

any comments/sugestions?


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was running prime95 for like 2 minutes... and temps skyrocketed from 41ºC to 65ºC... i freaked out and stopped that thing......
> any comments/sugestions?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



panic much?lol


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> panic much?lol


haha actually i did panicked a little... as you all know, safe core temps for fx cpu's, are around 61 celsius... and when i saw that my cpu was 62 celsius, i knew something was wrong


----------



## bobcarrizal

3 Cores!?!?!


----------



## bobcarrizal

what's happened for all activated cores for six or three??


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcarrizal*
> 
> what's happened for all activated cores for six or three??


All six cores work when running prime and dont go above 45c but in the windows performance screen it is very odd saying 3 is this a glitch?


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimalOvrclock*
> 
> All six cores work when running prime and dont go above 45c but in the windows performance screen it is very odd saying 3 is this a glitch?


No i dont think it is a glitch its the same in Cinebench I have FX 4100 and it shows a 2 cores so im guessing it can only see the modules and are Identifying them as 2 Cores, So same with you It thinks the modules are cores for some stupid resaon, So all your 6 cores are working


----------



## Kalistoval

look what i did 
1.488 is my my vcore i set in bios i guess hwmonitor is detecting llc on


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://www.cpuid.com/news/47-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_amd_fx_bulldozer.html
> NVM: link is dead
> 
> 
> 
> I was still able to find it just looking for the .zip name so thank you!
> 
> On another note for some reason core 1 is always lower clocked than all my other cores. Did some 4.5, 4.4 and 4.3 runs and it's always at 4ghz ish... Don't understand why.
Click to expand...

What frequency are those lower drops?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Did your score go down with TMonitor up? I lost about 0.60 points...
> 
> 
> 
> I lost about .40 on my 4.5ghz run.
> 
> Checked my bios and stuff and I still have no idea why core 1 runs lower than all others
Click to expand...

It's been a while since I played with my BD chip, but I believe that TMonitor does use a ton of resources. It could be a glitch on TMonitor's reading. You could try using CoreTemp to see all 8 cores as well, might tell a slightly different story.

It could also very well be your chip though, while I've never heard of that, anything is possible when it comes to Bulldozer's and its bag of surprises.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> I was still able to find it just looking for the .zip name so thank you!
> On another note for some reason core 1 is always lower clocked than all my other cores. Did some 4.5, 4.4 and 4.3 runs and it's always at 4ghz ish... Don't understand why.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sounds like some one has Application Power Management enabled (APM) double check your Bios (UEFI) and make sure it is disabled.

I also observed that behavior when I was testing for running Turbo mode on top of a small system overclock.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimalOvrclock*
> 
> OptimalOvrClock - FX 6100 - Saber Tooth 990fx
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2432489
> 
> Here you go. I do have a question though. Has anyone else had the issue where CPU-z and overdrive notice all 6 cores but window performance tab says 3? See below.


Could be the patch? I know the patch made Cinebench show it as a 3 core 6 thread cpu.


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> look what i did
> 1.488 is my my vcore i set in bios i guess hwmonitor is detecting llc on


outstanding


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Could be the patch? I know the patch made Cinebench show it as a 3 core 6 thread cpu.


Correct. The Windows 7 Bulldozer patch makes Windows see the Bulldozer Modules as individual cores, so it can schedule stuff a bit better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was running prime95 for like 2 minutes... and temps skyrocketed from 41ºC to 65ºC... i freaked out and stopped that thing......
> any comments/sugestions?


Is this with your 4.7Ghz Overclock? You need to remember that the Calculated Temps on the Bulldozer are most accurate under full load. So, your chip could actually be running hotter than 41 C, but until it gets cranked up, it doesn't read properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> look what i did
> 1.488 is my my vcore i set in bios i guess hwmonitor is detecting llc on


Congratulations. Hopefully you can get that running stable. I hope they figure out with the next revision how to keep temperature and power usage down. For those that haven't been able to Overclock to these levels, performance goes from being a Linear Increase, to an Exponential one.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What frequency are those lower drops?
> 
> It's been a while since I played with my BD chip, but I believe that TMonitor does use a ton of resources. It could be a glitch on TMonitor's reading. You could try using CoreTemp to see all 8 cores as well, might tell a slightly different story.
> 
> It could also very well be your chip though, while I've never heard of that, anything is possible when it comes to Bulldozer's and its bag of surprises.


I've used coretemp before and all the cores are pegged at 100% under load. Guess I just got a bad chip or something, don't really now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Sounds like some one has Application Power Management enabled (APM) double check your Bios (UEFI) and make sure it is disabled.
> I also observed that behavior when I was testing for running Turbo mode on top of a small system overclock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Everything in bios is disabled from Kool&Quiet to C1, C6 etc. I'm just confused but it doesn't really bother me that much. Still works as good as my old 955 in games and it renders and multitasks better


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What frequency are those lower drops?
> 
> It's been a while since I played with my BD chip, but I believe that TMonitor does use a ton of resources. It could be a glitch on TMonitor's reading. You could try using CoreTemp to see all 8 cores as well, might tell a slightly different story.
> 
> It could also very well be your chip though, while I've never heard of that, anything is possible when it comes to Bulldozer's and its bag of surprises.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used coretemp before and all the cores are pegged at 100% under load. Guess I just got a bad chip or something, don't really now.
Click to expand...

What does CoreTemp say for the frequency though.


----------



## Zeek

Same during load.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Same during load.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm, well either TMonitor has a glitch, or CoreTemp does and your Core0 actually is running at slightly less.

Could you try it at stock settings to see if all the core frequencies line up in TMonitor?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Correct. The Windows 7 Bulldozer patch makes Windows see the Bulldozer Modules as individual cores, so it can schedule stuff a bit better.
> Is this with your 4.7Ghz Overclock? You need to remember that the Calculated Temps on the Bulldozer are most accurate under full load. So, your chip could actually be running hotter than 41 C, but until it gets cranked up, it doesn't read properly.
> Congratulations. Hopefully you can get that running stable. I hope they figure out with the next revision how to keep temperature and power usage down. For those that haven't been able to Overclock to these levels, performance goes from being a Linear Increase, to an Exponential one.


hey man... yeah... with 4.7ghz... those temps i mentioned, are from HWMonitor... with the latest sabertooth 990fx bios... maybe it is the bios that is messing around... idk... i will rollback and post again...


----------



## shampoo911

what's the difference between the prime95 blend test and the aida64 stress test??


----------



## itomic

AIDA64 stress test is much less harsh on CPU then P95. Im geting about 10C lower temps with AIDA64. Why its like that, i dont have a clue.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> hey man... yeah... with 4.7ghz... those temps i mentioned, are from HWMonitor... with the latest sabertooth 990fx bios... maybe it is the bios that is messing around... idk... i will rollback and post again...


how do you get the patch? windows update?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> how do you get the patch? windows update?


downloaded them from microsoft website...


----------



## kzone75

FX patch http://www.overclock.net/attachments/4115


----------



## kahboom

how does the h100 handle an overclocked fx 8120 or 8150 whats the temps and how high of an overclock can one achieve vs the noctua nh-d14


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> how does the h100 handle an overclocked fx 8120 or 8150 whats the temps and how high of an overclock can one achieve vs the noctua nh-d14


your going to be real close to the same temps


----------



## kzone75

Roughly the same temps with both. According to core temp I hit 51C with 4.622GHz full load. And I happen to have a crazy BIOS at the moment. Incredible amout of vBoost/vRise... 1.42v idle, 1.5v load..








The reason I bought the h100 was because I never saw my motherboard much with the Noctua installed.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> FX patch http://www.overclock.net/attachments/4115


should i patch?


----------



## kzone75

I'd say yes. You can uninstall them through installed updates in case you don't want them. Install the bigger file first, then reboot. Install the second and you're good to go.


----------



## Lordred

You will notice an improvement in mid level usage with the patch, single and full core utlization is mostly the same


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

Is it possible for your cpu temp to go up and your core temps to stay the same or may this be a glitch. I was talking to my son who is at home with my pc that is running IBT and the CPU temp seems to have spiked at some point but the core temps never did. I mean my system is underwater and is running 50c-55c under max load, cores are at 43c-48c. My HWMONITAR says that max temp for cores is 48c and max temp for CPU is .... get this 117c. Is that possible? As far as I understand there was not a voltage spike 1.4 is max in HWMONITAR.
Will post Screen Shot when I return home.


----------



## kahboom

somethings got to be wrong with the cpu socket thermal, no way that could be still running what motherboard does he have what voltage and speed is the cpu running at


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

The "CPU Temp" is NOT the "Socket thermistor". CPU temp = Tcase, the reading taken by averaging the thermistors on the die package.


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> somethings got to be wrong with the cpu socket thermal, no way that could be still running what motherboard does he have what voltage and speed is the cpu running at


Sabertooth 990fx
1.4 volts
FX6100 4.3ghz
19.5 multiplier
225 fps
cpu nb 1.3v


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> The "CPU Temp" is NOT the "Socket thermistor". CPU temp = Tcase, the reading taken by averaging the thermistors on the die package.


Really, thanks for the lesson







, anyways you must have had an error or something that Bubba Spraks here sad is perhaps not working right anymore, due some testing and see if it happens again, i am not sure if this will effect performance or anything at all Ask the socket professor Bubba Hotepp perhaps he might know something on this matter







:


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> The "CPU Temp" is NOT the "Socket thermistor". CPU temp = Tcase, the reading taken by averaging the thermistors on the die package.


So it is possible for your CPU temp to rise to 117c and your cores register 48c?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimalOvrclock*
> 
> So it is possible for your CPU temp to rise to 117c and your cores register 48c?


No it is a sensor, or software error.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> No it is a sensor, or software error.


^ more than likely a software glitch.

I've gone over thise multiple times but here it is again -

TCase = The "on package" (below the die, above the pins on the package) thermistors that are averaged out to give a "TCase" reading. Which is why all of the thermal data sheets downloadable from AMD list "TCase Max" = 61C (for the 8150 etc. and other limits for other specific CPU's).

TCore = The individual "core" temps which are taken by using a "formula" and the nearest TCase thermistors to that particular "core" and calculating the temperature (a "guestimate" in other words).

TJunction = The temperature where the pins hit the MB (i.e. the "socket" thermistors) (note - TJunction is different on an Intel CPU & MB)
Quote:


> From: [email protected]
> Sent: Thu 5/17/12 8:14 AM
> To: [email protected]
> 
> Dear Stephen,
> 
> Your service request : SR #{ticketno:[8200488157]} has been reviewed and updated.
> 
> Response and Service Request History:
> 
> You pretty much nailed it. I was able to get a little more info from the embedded team into borderline-proprietary information, so I'll try to elaborate on what you understood. TCase for AMD processors comes from a few thermistors (not one, apparently, just found that out) inside the processor case (at the bottom, where the pins are), connecting down to the CPU via the Junction. There are always more than 1 (at least 2, up to 6-8 potentially, but no elaboration given on how many per model), but the TCase temperature is determined by averaging those values out, done by the processor. TJunction is the temperature where the pins hit the board, and is usually a couple degrees cooler as all 940/941 pins aren't all firing at the same exact time, and not always evenly distributed when only 400 are on at one time.
> TCore is actually mathematically guessed based on the varying TCase values, as there is no way to get a diode on top of the cores inside the processor, and putting it underneath the cores (between the bottom of the case and the bottom of the cores, which hover on a little silicon platform) would yield an inaccurate reading. As such, optimizing the core space on the wafers by keeping thermistors off, they just mathematically extrapolate the core temperature from the TCase values, based on core location on the processor and the values retrieved in that general area, plus some mathematical calculations.
> TJunction is still a diode on the board, under the processor, which most boards still have, just in case the TCase values (or TJunction value given by Intel processors) are wrong for whatever reason. Though in some cases, TJunction can be off by as much as 20F, so it's obviously not an ideal value. Still, there are a lot of board manufacturers who will still include it, regardless of how necessary, because it's how they've always done things, and if there are problems with new processors or broken thermistors, they can still report a temperature, even if it's not the most accurate.
> 
> Sorry for the misinformation about the cores, I really had to get the embedded guys to give a little to get some information confirmation, including the number of thermistors in the case and where this coretemp comes from. A coworker summarized it well by saying that it's so tough trying to get confirmed information, because you get different reports from 3rd parties, and the actual designers/manufacturers want to keep as much information secret as possible. Sorry that this still isn't 100% concrete, but they finally gave in a bit and gave me a bit more information to work with this time, so now you (and I) have a clearer definition at least of what's going on temperature-wise.
> 
> In order to update this service request, please respond, leaving the service request reference intact.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> AMD Global Customer Care
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> This email is a direct result of your contact with AMD Global Customer Care and not part of a campaign. There is no need to unsubscribe to this email as you will only be contacted again if you directly request another service from AMD Global Customer Care.
> 
> The contents of this message are provided for informational purposes only. AMD makes no representation or warranties with respect to the accuracy of the contents of the information provided, and reserves the right to change such information at any time, with or without notice.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> ^ more than likely a software glitch.
> I've gone over thise multiple times but here it is again -
> TCase = The "on package" thermistors that are averaged out to give a "TCase" reading.
> TCore = The individual "core" temps which are taken by using a "formula" and the nearest TCase thermistors to that particular "core" and calculating the temperature (a "guestimate" in other words).
> TJunction = The temperature where the pins hit the MB (i.e. the "socket" thermistors) (note - TJunction is different on an Intel CPU setup)


Thanks Bubba for the indepth reply infact I read your emailed about this while I was looking into building this water cooling system. Great read and appreciate your help.

Thanks Cannon19932006 for putting me a bit more at ease. I was thinking when I get home my stuff would be fried.

If I run IBT to test, which I am more comfortable running prime95, I think maximum is a bit much since I have 16gigs of ram it takes nearly 15 hours to get 30 passes done. High I think is the way to go.







Thanks again guys.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimalOvrclock*
> 
> Thanks Bubba for the indepth reply infact I read your emailed about this while I was looking into building this water cooling system. Great read and appreciate your help.
> Thanks Cannon19932006 for putting me a bit more at ease. I was thinking when I get home my stuff would be fried.
> If I run IBT to test, which I am more comfortable running prime95, I think maximum is a bit much since I have 16gigs of ram it takes nearly 15 hours to get 30 passes done. High I think is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys.


No problem. I'm fairly certain that if you're "CPU temp" were *actually* 117C you would definately know it. (I doubt the CPU would still be functioning). The fact that the "Core Temps" are still reading low means their still getting a "normal" reading from the TCase sensors which tells me the software you're using is misreporting the TCase output from the CPU.

Even the guy who wrote the program "Core Temp"(he goes by the handle "The Coolest" on overclockers.com) will tell you that AMD changed the way the temperatures are reported with the K8 architecture. His advice is IF you do use the individual "core" temp readings to add approximately 15C to give you what your "CPU temp" is roughly at (which is normally about the difference you see between "CPUTIN" (on Asrock/Asus) or "TMPINX" (on Gigabyte) and the "core" temps (usually between 12 - 17C difference).


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Did you do anything else besides raise your multiplier to get 4.0Ghz on you 8120?


just multiplier based,1.29v in bios and ultra high cpu load line,everthing else stock and auto.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Oh, just to elaborate for everyone. While I'm 99% certain that CPUTIN = TCase max (for asrock/asus and one of the TMPINx for Gigabyte etc), I'm still waiting on confirmation from Asus and Asrock. As it stands, IMHO it's better to assume that until we all have 100% confirmation and clarity since it's better to be safe than sorry. If we were to assume that the individual "core" temps = TCase and are wrong, then when you max out the cores to 70C (on a CPU rated for 70C max temp) you'd actually be much higher than that and probably close to or are doing damage to your CPU (or shortening it's life for sure).

Edit - But that's just my opinion. Follow it or not, it's up to you.


----------



## Jared2608

For those of you who have OC'd their chips, do you think that a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo will be suitable to OC an FX chip, and how far would you be able to go??


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> For those of you who have OC'd their chips, do you think that a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo will be suitable to OC an FX chip, and how far would you be able to go??


I think for a 6100 you can easily take it up to 4.4 - 4.5GHz with the 212 and still be below the max temp while running prime95 or another stress test. I'm not sure about the 8120/8150 as I haven't played with them to see what the temps look like at each level.


----------



## Jared2608

Thanks Bubba. I'm trying to choose between the FX-4170 and the FX-8120. The 4170 is currently out of stock at the place I want to use, but the 8120 is in stock. I don't know if the 8120's extra cost is worth it for just gaming though, because I very seldom do any video editing or encoding.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Get the 6100 instead. It's the same price as the 4170 and it is an excellent overclocker.

BTW which motherboard are you using? (or purchasing if you are)

Edit - Actually I take it back (the price that is) the 4170 is $20 cheaper right now because of the $20 off promo code on newegg so it comes to $119.99 vs the 6100 at $139.99 (I still say IMHO the 6100 is the way to go).


----------



## Jared2608

I'm thinking of getting an Asrock 990FX Extreme 4, seems like a good deal. I was looking at the 6100 too, they're not all the much more than the 4170. I'm from South Africa, so parts are quite a bit more expensive than you're used to paying, lol. That's why I try build as much as I can for as little as I can!


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Oh, just to elaborate for everyone. While I'm 99% certain that CPUTIN = TCase max (for asrock/asus and one of the TMPINx for Gigabyte etc), I'm still waiting on confirmation from Asus and Asrock. As it stands, IMHO it's better to assume that until we all have 100% confirmation and clarity since it's better to be safe than sorry. If we were to assume that the individual "core" temps = TCase and are wrong, then when you max out the cores to 70C (on a CPU rated for 70C max temp) you'd actually be much higher than that and probably close to or are doing damage to your CPU (or shortening it's life for sure).
> Edit - But that's just my opinion. Follow it or not, it's up to you.


U can hardly damage CPU with high temps, becouse it will shout it self down before any damage take place. I have tested overheating with old Duron 1.3Ghz single core few years ago (at least 10 years old CPU). I overheated it deliberately just for testing for months. It just shouts down when its overheated, and u can start it again when its cooled. No damage was done to CPU, and when i cooled it properly, cpu was working without the problem. So if your CPU isnt shouting down, there is no need for temperature alarm. Of course, lower temperatures are better. FX 8150/8120 can handle higer temps then 61C. Thermal shout down is set to 90C, at 97C silicon starts to take damage.


----------



## ryan w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Oh, just to elaborate for everyone. While I'm 99% certain that CPUTIN = TCase max (for asrock/asus and one of the TMPINx for Gigabyte etc), I'm still waiting on confirmation from Asus and Asrock. As it stands, IMHO it's better to assume that until we all have 100% confirmation and clarity since it's better to be safe than sorry. If we were to assume that the individual "core" temps = TCase and are wrong, then when you max out the cores to 70C (on a CPU rated for 70C max temp) you'd actually be much higher than that and probably close to or are doing damage to your CPU (or shortening it's life for sure).
> Edit - But that's just my opinion. Follow it or not, it's up to you.


----------



## Dirkonis

Dirkonis - FX-4100 - AsRock 970 Extreme3
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451730
(http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club)

Pretty excited for Pile Driver, regret not picking up the 6100 now as well but this little guy does what I need it to.


----------



## Kalistoval

on page 568 as u can see i tortured fx 8150 for what i think a signicifcant amout of time


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Thinking about getting some cooling for my FX-4170. What thoughts does everyone have about the Thremaltake closed loop units? The Performer is $52 after MIR right now and the Pro is $73. Is it worth it/necessary to spend the $20 more for the fatboy radiator? Are the pumps the same? How do they compare to the H60/80? I have not seriously looked at W/C before, so I don't know all that much about the differences in units. From the Newegg reviews, it seems the TT units have better hoses that don't easily kink and the CPU bracket installs a bit easier than the Corsair ones. Is this the case?

Thermaltake W2 Performer $52



Thermaltake W2 Pro $73


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> From the Newegg reviews, it seems the TT units have better hoses that don't easily kink and the CPU bracket installs a bit easier than the Corsair ones. Is this the case?


The TT's do have better hoses than the Corsiar ones. The Corsiar series closed loop CPU coolers have hard plastic ribbed hoses. Not only do they not take to bending very well, but the ribbed design doesn't flow as smooth either. (I will probably install a resevoir and smooth tubing onto my H100 someday)


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Thanks for the info. The TTs are looking like the way to go. I hate the looks of the white fans, I would probably swap them with some high static pressure Scythes I have . The best place for a W/C radiator on this Praetorian case is to cut out the USB/audio door on the top, so the fans will show.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> i7 920 is still better than an FX anything(I've owned both). But hey, that's not the point. I hate the BD bashing. I used the FX 8120 for a while and was not disappointed. Encoded, gamed, and performed fast. My friend even said he couldn't tell the difference between my i7 3820 and FX 8120(side by side comparison when used). Let's face it. Everybody with more than a decent quad core, 4 gigs of ram, and a decent GPU is running an overpowered system. We all do it for the glory of having a [email protected]@$$ rig. I'm guilty of it. New gear is always exciting.


I was just saying that in games mine seems to perform a little better. He has a bigger monitor and a different resolution (even though we have the same graphics card) i think that might have alot to do with it.

But as far as everyday use his is a little better IMO, but i think he has faster internet then me cuz his browses the web alot faster.


----------



## bf3player1978

can i get in? been trying for a while now..


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> 
> 
> can i get in? been trying for a while now..


PM reflex99 (if you haven't already) and I am sure he will add you shortly.


----------



## OptimalOvrclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimalOvrclock*
> 
> If I run IBT to test I think maximum is a bit much since I have 16gigs of ram it takes nearly 15 hours to get 30 passes done. High I think is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys.


Is it normal to take 30 mins per pass on IBT with 16gb of ram or is something a miss here?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> U can hardly damage CPU with high temps, becouse it will shout it self down before any damage take place. I have tested overheating with old Duron 1.3Ghz single core few years ago (at least 10 years old CPU). I overheated it deliberately just for testing for months. It just shouts down when its overheated, and u can start it again when its cooled. No damage was done to CPU, and when i cooled it properly, cpu was working without the problem. So if your CPU isnt shouting down, there is no need for temperature alarm. Of course, lower temperatures are better. FX 8150/8120 can handle higer temps then 61C. Thermal shout down is set to 90C, at 97C silicon starts to take damage.


This. With my FX it has sadly seen this thermal shut down, more than once. I blame it on the Antec 920 liquid cooler. Every time i take the radiator out to clean the dust bunnies outta it and re-install i had this problem. Coolant wasn't going through the water block. Have to tip the case on its side and fire up the system, and after everything gets going i can tilt it back upright again.

MY cpu has not seen any damage at all that i can tell, actually now that i think about it. MY FX clocks to 5.2ghz at 1.5 volts now. Before would only go to 5ghz. Not sure if this is due to a bios update, or because I literally blazed the chip a few times. It was amazing to see how fast it shut down. I am talking i would see bios post screen, then shut down lol. Figure the copper plate could absorb more heat before reaching 90c.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> This. With my FX it has sadly seen this thermal shut down, more than once. I blame it on the Antec 920 liquid cooler. Every time i take the radiator out to clean the dust bunnies outta it and re-install i had this problem. Coolant wasn't going through the water block. Have to tip the case on its side and fire up the system, and after everything gets going i can tilt it back upright again.
> MY cpu has not seen any damage at all that i can tell, actually now that i think about it. MY FX clocks to 5.2ghz at 1.5 volts now. Before would only go to 5ghz. Not sure if this is due to a bios update, or because I literally blazed the chip a few times. It was amazing to see how fast it shut down. I am talking i would see bios post screen, then shut down lol. Figure the copper plate could absorb more heat before reaching 90c.


Thermal shutdown is to prevent immediate damage caused by "thermal runaway" (i.e. your chip burns up). That doesn't mean that if you run it at 87C there ISN'T damage being caused to the chip which would severely reduce it's life expectancy.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

What key is it for saving screenshots in UEFI? (I forgot) F4?


----------



## Lordred

F12 Bubba.... lol I told you before lol


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Thermal shutdown is to prevent immediate damage caused by "thermal runaway" (i.e. your chip burns up). That doesn't mean that if you run it at 87C there ISN'T damage being caused to the chip which would severely reduce it's life expectancy.


No offense, but people talk about cpu life expectancy and i just laugh. Every cpu i have used has been changed out well before it died.

Heck i still have a old 486 running. Cpu life expectancy is a joke. By the time the cpu actually dies it will be so far out dated that you would be doing yourself a favor by getting something new.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> No offense, but people talk about cpu life expectancy and i just laugh. Every cpu i have used has been changed out well before it died.
> Heck i still have a old 486 running. Cpu life expectancy is a joke. By the time the cpu actually dies it will be so far out dated that you would be doing yourself a favor by getting something new.


Okay, then you won't mind running your 8120 @ 86C for the next few months and we'll put your theory to the test.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> No offense, but people talk about cpu life expectancy and i just laugh. Every cpu i have used has been changed out well before it died.


This is exactly true. I'd imagine that almost every PC enthusiast who OC's for performance will upgrade their system at least once every 2 years or so.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> This is exactly true. I'd imagine that almost every PC enthusiast who OC's for performance will upgrade their system at least once every 2 years or so.


I'm willing to bet money that anyone who's pushed their rig 24/7 to temps 20C or more above the "max recommended temp" for [email protected] or number crunching didn't have a chip that lasted 2 years. In fact I wouldn't be surprised if someone with an 8120/8150 [email protected] with the max temp above 71C had to buy a new one within a year.


----------



## snipekill2445

I think he means temperatures close to the max recommended temp, not over.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

No. He specifically stated that they shutdown at 90C to "prevent damage" and that "damage only occurs at 97C".

Edit - Here it is....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> *U can hardly damage CPU with high temps*, becouse it will shout it self down before any damage take place. I have tested overheating with old Duron 1.3Ghz single core few years ago (at least 10 years old CPU). I overheated it deliberately just for testing for months. It just shouts down when its overheated, and u can start it again when its cooled. No damage was done to CPU, and when i cooled it properly, cpu was working without the problem. So if your CPU isnt shouting down, there is no need for temperature alarm. Of course, lower temperatures are better. FX 8150/8120 can handle higer temps then 61C. *Thermal shout down is set to 90C, at 97C silicon starts to take damage*.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Okay, then you won't mind running your 8120 @ 86C for the next few months and we'll put your theory to the test.


ya to bad my cpu never goes over 50c full load.....

I believe my FX at @5ghz will last 10 years or more a these temps.


----------



## SciurusDoomus

Bought a 6100 a few weeks ago and I got it to 3.7GHz on an undervolt. Installed my Xigmatek Dark Knight and I'm at 4.0GHz and currently stable. Really pleased with this chip and its ability to overclock so easily.


----------



## willup

Wow got a good project this weekend. Got my new mobo Sabertooth 990fx. Haven't put it in yet because I have alot of modding stuff to do before then. planning on bulding a white acrylic box to cover the psu and cables all the way across hiding the water pump inside the box, and using G 1/4 passthroughs to connect through the acrylic and cleaning up my rig tremendously. Got a dual bay XSPC dual bay res and going to make a fillport on the top so i don't have to open my case to fill it. Also there will be a drain port inside the box as well will some extra slack so I can pull it out and drain the loop. Very excite to see how this is going to turn out and should be able to pretty much finish the modding/reconstruction this weekend. Figured why not just go for it.

The box im making has to be in two parts. The top has to be semi permanent and the side has to be able to be removed to deal with the pump, and use the drain port when needed. Still thinking of the best way to put the top so it will stay sturdy in my NZXT Switch 810 case considering there isn't much for it to mount to.

Either way im excited for this rig to finally be finished!!


----------



## cyc1on

I have a difficult time believing anyone could overclock an AMD 8150 on air 5ghz. I have a Corsair H80 with delta fans maxed to get 5.2 ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2452671


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I have a difficult time believing anyone could overclock an AMD 8150 on air 5ghz. I have a Corsair H80 with delta fans maxed to get 5.2 ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2452671


i'm under water.

antec 920.


----------



## bf3player1978

Wanting to try water for the first time, just don't know which one is best. Also wondering if the h70 or h80 will cool my chip any better than my thermaltake spinQ clp0554.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyc1on*
> 
> I have a difficult time believing anyone could overclock an AMD 8150 on air 5ghz. I have a Corsair H80 with delta fans maxed to get 5.2 ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2452671


1.38v for 5.2ghz...????? i think you have the bug on cpu-z


----------



## cyc1on

I know the volts are off. it should have been 1.5. The mhz is correct. The bios was the same specs.


----------



## cyc1on

I used the H70 about a year ago. the pump died after a year. Got an RMA going on that. It worked great on my 1090T. 4.426GHZ. The H80 is a good one. I hit the 5.2ghz on that. I'd probably choose the H80 again. The way I have it configured i could beat an H100.


----------



## cmac68

I use a H80 for my setup and it keeps my 8120 cool @ 4.7GHz.


----------



## bf3player1978

Thanks guys for the advice


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyc1on*
> 
> I have a difficult time believing anyone could overclock an AMD 8150 on air 5ghz. I have a Corsair H80 with delta fans maxed to get 5.2 ghz. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2452671


5GHz on air. Phanteks PH-TC14PE UK-3000 & 2x PH-F140



CPU-z


----------



## poro

is overclocked i7 920/950 better than overclocked fx-8150/phenom x6 ?


----------



## tw33k

Just flashed my Fatal1ty 990FX Pro with a new beta UEFI 1.80c. It can read Intel XMP profiles. Looks like I've something to keep me occupied today


----------



## truckerguy

well so far this is the best


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> well so far this is the best


ln2?


----------



## poro

bugged cpu-z


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poro*
> 
> is overclocked i7 920/950 better than overclocked fx-8150/phenom x6 ?


Yes


----------



## truckerguy

that 6.2 Ghz runs for about 10 mins BOOM menory dump


----------



## linearbit8

linearbit8 - FX 8150 - BioStar TA990FXE
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449198


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Finally had time to get my FX-4170 and Samsung 30 nm RAM dialed in. This score puts me in 6th place in the AMD MaxxMEM rankings when you remove the 3 DICE/LN2 scores on the list. Pretty sure this is the highest score running 16 GB.(Edit: is actually second place for 16 GB scores). Gotta love RAM that performs this well for so cheap, and now that I am sporting a modern FX CPU this stuff really shines.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Now that I have had a couple of weeks to tune this FX-4170 I have something worth submitting for the MaxxMEM rankings here. CPUZ appears to be functioning correctly with the exception of the core voltage reading, it is actually 1.41 volts.
> 
> 
> AMD FX-4170
> ASUS M5A97 EVO
> 16 GB Samsung MV-3V4G3D 4x4GB @ 1890 Mhz 8-9-9-21
> 
> Not too shabby considering I am running 16 GB. I know I can score a bit higher if I pull out 2 sticks, could probably crack the 13 GB/s mark, but this is my normal gear setup and my new 24/7 settings. All auto voltages, all power saving features, Cool n Quiet, and Turbo ON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys are going to leave my old Phenom score on the page for future reference?
> 
> 
> 
> FX-4170 & Samsung 30 nm $47/8GB FTW!


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged ***ged*
> 
> My crucial rams are better


That is truly fascinating. Did they cost less too?

P.S> And my fan club grows! Don't forget to get a name badge at the table by the door.

And for crying out loud: One of you guys needs to open a window in there and let some of the stinky hot air out.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Finally had time to get my FX-4170 and Samsung 30 nm RAM dialed in. This score puts me in 6th place in the AMD MaxxMEM rankings when you remove the 3 DICE/LN2 scores on the list. Pretty sure this is the highest score running 16 GB.(Edit: is actually second place for 16 GB scores). Gotta love RAM that performs this well for so cheap, and now that I am sporting a modern FX CPU this stuff really shines.


thats not bad at all for 16gb of ram the new bulldozer cpus are good at supporting new higher clocked memory Ive had a pair of Ripjaws (8gb) up to 2260mhz 9-11-10-28 1.65v on my old FX8120

going to see if my set of 2400mhz 9-11-11-28 Team Xtreems will run on my 8150 when it gets in on monday might even see what my hypers will do on there


----------



## cyc1on

that's great. you blowing below zero air over the heatsink?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> thats not bad at all for 16gb of ram the new bulldozer cpus are good at supporting new higher clocked memory Ive had a pair of Ripjaws (8gb) up to 2260mhz 9-11-10-28 1.65v on my old FX8120
> going to see if my set of 2400mhz 9-11-11-28 Team Xtreems will run on my 8150 when it gets in on monday might even see what my hypers will do on there


ripjaws x will achieve 2400mhz with stock voltage @ 10-11-12-24... at least it is why i achieved...


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> ripjaws x will achieve 2400mhz with stock voltage @ 10-11-12-24... at least it is why i achieved...


RJX? maybe jawZ.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> ripjaws x will achieve 2400mhz with stock voltage @ 10-11-12-24... at least it is why i achieved...


nice which model were you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyc1on*
> 
> that's great. you blowing below zero air over the heatsink?


Those were done on my bench witn no air flow basiclly lol also no sub zero temps at the time that was with the cpu at stock Ill have some sub zero runs with my 8150 up later ill check my 2400mhz models and see what they can do under normal circumstances as well


----------



## ebduncan

anything over 1866mhz on the ram is simply not needed unless your using it for a ram drive or something.

overall tighter timings result in better performance.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> RJX? maybe jawZ.


nope... ripjaws x... pretty sure...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421988
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> nice which model were you using?


Ripjaws X 2133 C9 (the blue ones..)

maybe i can get it to work @ 2500mhz but i think i have to adjust voltages... and with ram voltage, im not so good


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> nope... ripjaws x... pretty sure...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2421988
> Ripjaws X 2133 C9 (the blue ones..)
> maybe i can get it to work @ 2500mhz but i think i have to adjust voltages... and with ram voltage, im not so good


Those were the ones that I ran at 2260 stock timings and voltage i think a slight voltage bump would have netted 2300 cl9 there great sticks


----------



## bf3player1978

im only able to get my timings down to, 8-9-8-23 @ 1T is this ok for my vengeance 16gb ram?

also i got on order my new antec h20 kuhler. hope it cools this beast of a chip....what are the ghz you guys are able to achieve on water?


----------



## bburrill2012

Why is that


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> im only able to get my timings down to, 8-9-8-23 @ 1T is this ok for my vengeance 16gb ram?
> also i got on order my new antec h20 kuhler. hope it cools this beast of a chip....what are the ghz you guys are able to achieve on water?


yes it is good


----------



## bburrill2012

Why is that


----------



## willup

ok update time my friends

Got the rest of my water cooling junk took out the Asrock 990fx pro and put in the Asus Sabertooth 990fx. Let me tell you right now that the Sabertooth is completely 100% better than the Asrock pro. Got stable 4.6ghz on the 1st attempt with the Sabertooth and it runs soooooooooooo good. Only thing is I forgot to put the pom spacers when I attached the back plate on my liquid cooling block, so alot of heat gets trapped there making temps just under the cap on my FX8150. Now I have to take the cpu block out and put the pom spacers, but I lost one of them LOL. I got some fan grommets gonna see if I can just unscrew it a little bit and cut the fan grommets and just put them in there and tighten it back down LOL. Finished my modding as well and the setup is looking amazing. Will be taking pics shortly. The Sabertooth Rocks my socks I love this motherboard!


----------



## Lordred

Sorry for the bad suggestion then, I've had good luck with my ASRock Pro.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> ok update time my friends
> Got the rest of my water cooling junk took out the Asrock 990fx pro and put in the Asus Sabertooth 990fx. Let me tell you right now that the Sabertooth is completely 100% better than the Asrock pro. Got stable 4.6ghz on the 1st attempt with the Sabertooth and it runs soooooooooooo good. Only thing is I forgot to put the pom spacers when I attached the back plate on my liquid cooling block, so alot of heat gets trapped there making temps just under the cap on my FX8150. Now I have to take the cpu block out and put the pom spacers, but I lost one of them LOL. I got some fan grommets gonna see if I can just unscrew it a little bit and cut the fan grommets and just put them in there and tighten it back down LOL. Finished my modding as well and the setup is looking amazing. Will be taking pics shortly. The Sabertooth Rocks my socks I love this motherboard!


I've never had any issues with my board (ASRock 990fx pro) as far as overclocking. Taken my 6100 to 4.8 stable on air, easily, wasnt too hard at all and im new to oc'ing as well.

But im glad you finally got something that you can work with and works for you









The only thing i can't do with my board for some reason is use my cpu/nb frequency multiplier of 11 or higher. I can only use 10. So in order to up my cpu/nb freq i have to up my fsb. So right now im using 255x18 and i've got a pretty good sweet spot there. I found better performance at a higher oc ' of course but dont want to run my daily driver pc much higher than im at now.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Sorry for the bad suggestion then, I've had good luck with my ASRock Pro.


Its all good. It would just be my 3rd asrock 990fx pro board and was done trying with it. I was talking to a rep at a local microcenter and he said that alot of people are having problems with Asrock boards on both sides Intel and AMD. I was like oh geez. I think you can get lucky and get one that doesnt eventually come up with something but I was done with risking it. I don't care how ugly the sabertooth looks its a very solid board, and with my past problems I just wanted the thing to work. LOL


----------



## Lordred

That's the funny thing I've owned two ASRock boards and both have been fantastic, an old (now) K10N78 and this 990FX pro.

I've actually had more issues with Asus in recent years, a ram Dimm burnt up and PCI-E x16 slot 1 died on my M4N72-E, they RMAed it.
The NIC, PCI-E 16 slot 2 and onboard VGA died on my M3N-HT, they RMAed it.
The Memory Check device on my M4N98TD EVO failed and prevented me from booting over and over again, they RMAed it.

But the ASRock boards had not a single issue on my end.


----------



## bburrill2012

Its just like a processor. You got good ones, and you got okay ones, and you got bad ones.

Or any other piece of hardware for that matter. It's just like a car i guess, they are all made to the same spec in the same production line (as in this case a mobo) and yet some parts fail on the car while other cars go years without that parts failing. Probably not the best way to put it but you get the idea.

I just chose the Fatality (think it looks hideous by the way, the sabertooth looks much better imo) cuz of the 12+2 phase design and the sabertooth only has 8+2.


----------



## Lordred

One thing to know though is more phases does not always mean better.

Power distribution is key, I have seen some 6+2 phase systems run rings round 8+2. While more phases normally means more power, the more important part is, how is the power distribution setup.

I also went with the ASRock for the 12+2, but I also only finally chose it after doing a fair bit of research on it.


----------



## bburrill2012

Im still new to all this kind of. But as far as overclocking isnt a 12+2 better? Wont it allow you to take your system further or not necessarily?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Im still new to all this kind of. But as far as overclocking isnt a 12+2 better? Wont it allow you to take your system further or not necessarily?


Not exactly, having more phases means each phase can be slightly "smaller". So on a 12+2 system, each phase in the power circuit might handle a smaller amount of the overall power.

Having more phases at lower power handling does have it's pros and cons.

Some pro's would include slightly lower temperatures at the same overall power, slighlty more stable output since each phase has less stress on it.

Some con's could include a higher chance for failure since you are adding more components.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Some con's could include a higher chance for failure since you are adding more components.


But what if i dont have more components. Like all i have is one gpu, cpu, ssd, hdd, fan controller with 3 fans (2 on gpu and one on cpu)


----------



## Lordred

This is why I dislike the way most AIB's advertise the product they trick people who do not know what they are doing, or buying into the "more is better"

The best thing any one of us can do, is to take some time and do a little research.


----------



## bburrill2012

Lol i didnt even do any research before i bought this thing, didnt even knonw it had 12+2 to be honest but just figured it was better once i realized it did.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Some con's could include a higher chance for failure since you are adding more components.
> 
> 
> 
> But what if i dont have more components. Like all i have is one gpu, cpu, ssd, hdd, fan controller with 3 fans (2 on gpu and one on cpu)
Click to expand...

I mean more components on the motherboard itself. Each phase of the power circuitry requires electronic components. The more little components you add, there's always the chance of increased risk of failure.


----------



## bburrill2012

I guess i dont understand what you mean when you say "Each phase of the power circuitry requires electronic components."


----------



## Lordred

A phase is made of 3 parts
The choke
The mosft
The capacitor

just for the VRM's


----------



## aas88keyz

Please add. I sent a pm a long time ago but haven't seen me added yet. This time I am posting and pming. Thanks.

aas88keyz - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club

or

aas88keyz - FX-8120 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2456599
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## THX-1138

I should have joined way earlier so i would have an understanding of the Phase thing you guys talk about.
First i bought myself an ASrock 970 Extreme 4 + FX 8120 then I joined OC.net read the Phase thing went outside and ran headfirst into the nearest wall I could find.
Still recovering but able to type again I would like to thank all for the usefull Info and an important live lesson: Read Before You Buy!!

Besides that the whole rig runs like a charm and still pretty happy with it


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

I bought mine as an open box and while I did have to RMA it (it was making a high pitched whining noise from the VRM), it still OC'd great. The one I got in return OC no better than the first. The only difference is that the "whine" is now gone. I've taken my 6100 up to 5GHz without any problem at all (except creeping over the max temp a little while stressing with prime95). I love this board and it's one of th easiest boards for OC'ing I've ever owned.


----------



## bf3player1978

Add me too, my proof is in signature pics. Ty


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I bought mine as an open box and while I did have to RMA it (it was making a high pitched whining noise from the VRM), it still OC'd great. The one I got in return OC no better than the first. The only difference is that the "whine" is now gone. I've taken my 6100 up to 5GHz without any problem at all (except creeping over the max temp a little while stressing with prime95). I love this board and it's one of th easiest boards for OC'ing I've ever owned.


Beware, I think the gigabyte boards are difficult to oc on. Having a hell of a time.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THX-1138*
> 
> I should have joined way earlier so i would have an understanding of the Phase thing you guys talk about.
> First i bought myself an ASrock 970 Extreme 4 + FX 8120 then I joined OC.net read the Phase thing went outside and ran headfirst into the nearest wall I could find.
> Still recovering but able to type again I would like to thank all for the usefull Info and an important live lesson: Read Before You Buy!!
> Besides that the whole rig runs like a charm and still pretty happy with it


Your board has an 8+2 phase vrm so you should be more than fine.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Your board has an 8+2 phase vrm so you should be more than fine.


4 + 1 Power Phase Design.......
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme4/?cat=Specifications


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> 4 + 1 Power Phase Design.......
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/970%20Extreme4/?cat=Specifications


Oops I stand corrected. I thought it was the same as the 990FX extreme 4.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I bought mine as an open box and while I did have to RMA it (it was making a high pitched whining noise from the VRM), it still OC'd great. The one I got in return OC no better than the first. The only difference is that the "whine" is now gone. I've taken my 6100 up to 5GHz without any problem at all (except creeping over the max temp a little while stressing with prime95). I love this board and it's one of th easiest boards for OC'ing I've ever owned.


So is that whining noise under load? Mine does it as well. But i cant seem to located exactly where its coming from. Its hard to tell, sometimes i think its the gpu, sometimes the ram, sometimes the cpu and although the vrms are right next to it, its just so hard to tell. I been thinking about RMA'ing this board for a second time due to the voltage/temp reading issue i been having. But first i want to get a multi meter on my psu.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

It was doing it with cool & quiet enabled and while under load.


----------



## bburrill2012

hm.. mines disabled.. but still makes a high pitched whine under load. Ill try and pin point it later. I didnt think it was normal lol.


----------



## nz3777

very happy with my 6100fx! now i was wondering what do u guys think is the diffrence between the 8120 and the 8150? out of those 2 which would be better for gaming and please dont say phenom lol:thumb:


----------



## itomic

The are virtualy the same. Difference is base clock. FX 8120 has it at 3.1Ghz, FX 8150 at 3.6Ghz.


----------



## nz3777

so might as well go for the cheeper one then lol? will it be ok for games the 8 cores?


----------



## bburrill2012

Yes ive used the 8150 for bf3. Worked great.


----------



## itomic

Yes, go for cheaper. Mine is at 3.6Ghz ( no turbo crap ) @ 1.18V full P95 stable. 4.0Ghz is full stable with load voltage at 1.28V.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello's,
i would wait for the better piledriver chips to come out than replace a six core fx with a 8120.


----------



## shampoo911

cant wait for the PD... i just want to kick some serious ass right now...


----------



## MrPerforations

any eight theaded game yet though?


----------



## bf3player1978

bf3 uses all eight "so called cores" on my machine.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> bf3 uses all eight "so called cores" on my machine.


Did on mine too when I had it


----------



## snipekill2445

Isn't the 8120 just a slightly slower 8150? Or are there actually more transistors and what not?


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Isn't the 8120 just a slightly slower 8150? Or are there actually more transistors and what not?


Its basically an underclocked 8150


----------



## bf3player1978

basicly just save your money, get a 8120 and oc the hell out of it....


----------



## willup

Hey all got some goodies for you my rig almost completely finished. I think it looks great

Let me know what you think













Added a drain valve, new pump MCP-350 with a xspc top

added new white acrylic cover for PSU and added red leds under it was hard to get a pic to show it right

New Sabertooth 990fx

Overclocked 1st try to 4.6ghz! 40 Celsius Max load going to push it a tad more will be happy with 4.8 stable

I thing is running like a champ!


----------



## snipekill2445

Wow Nice Rig!


----------



## bburrill2012

Looks great! Nice!


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Looks great willup. So, you are happy with the Sabertooth? I am considering a mobo upgrade. Looking at Geeks, can get a refurbished one for $120, I might go for it.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Looks great willup. So, you are happy with the Sabertooth? I am considering a mobo upgrade. Looking at Geeks, can get a refurbished one for $120, I might go for it.


Very impressed with the sabertooth. Only have had it installed for two days and I have to say it's great. I have been building computers for over 10 years and this might be the best motherboard I have used for easily 3 years. It just works. With the Asus software it shows me the thermal temps of everything. One thing that I'm noticing tho is with overclocking higher the vrm is getting a little hot at times. If your going to want to push to 4.8+ I advise getting a water cooling block. Which I'm going to purchase soon. That's of course with over 3 hours of testing lol. Doubtful with regular use it would ever push the cpu and vrm that hard. Very solid board go get it!


----------



## Jared2608

If you overclock the FX-6100 to the same speed as the FX-4170, will it perform the same as the FX-4170 in games? The reason I ask is that in most benchmarks the 4170 is ahead, which I assume is due to higher stock clock speeds??


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> If you overclock the FX-6100 to the same speed as the FX-4170, will it perform the same as the FX-4170 in games? The reason I ask is that in most benchmarks the 4170 is ahead, which I assume is due to higher stock clock speeds??


That sounds about right. Most games use 4 cores or less, so the faster clock speed yields better results than more cores. The biggest exception to that is BF3. It will use all the cores you have, so 6/8 cores will do better, even with lower clock speeds. I play mostly RTS games, so I don't have any exact numbers I could give you regarding BF3 performance with an FX-4170. I can tell you that getting really high clock speeds is easy with a 4170. I was able to get to 4.6 Ghz with one click of the mouse in ASUS AI suite. All auto-voltages and rock solid stable. To get a 6100 up that high might require a better mobo than the M5A97 EVO I have, and of course some good OC skillz.

@ Willup: Summer is my indoor season here in Arizona, so I have been tinkering with my rig a lot lately. I added the 4170 a month ago, yesterday I ordered a Thermaltake W2 Pro (the fatboy







) and a new NZXT case. I am in the process of building a new Graphic design rig for the wife right now using some old parts, and the one part I don't have laying around right now is a mobo. So I can either go the easy/cheap route and get something like an M5A88 EVO ($47 on Geeks) and use it along with my old 555, OR I can get a better mobo for this rig and then use this M5A97 for hers. I like the idea of having her rig be a complete known to me, so re-using the M5A97 makes sense. And of course, "papa gets some new shoes" this way.







I have a fair amount of confidence in my working knowledge of this line of ASUS mobos now, so buying a refurbished one that perhaps does not include all the documentation, etc that a new one does is not so intimidating. $120 for a Sabertooth is sounding like the way to go. I started a thread to try and get some feedback about this here. Not that I completely base decisions from community feedback, I guess I am just looking to wash the options around some and maybe fishing for some sort of validation on my thoughts. I could get the $149 CH5 too, but so far I have not found a really good reason to get it rather than the Sabertooth. If someone has some convincing reasons why I should go with a CH5 rather than a Sabertooth I would sure like to hear them. I am pretty much a tightwad, so it is a rare occasion when I drop this kind of money on a hobby, but when I do I like to make sure I am making good choices.


----------



## bf3player1978

Just wondering how high of an oc you yes are getting with a closed loop system.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> If you overclock the FX-6100 to the same speed as the FX-4170, will it perform the same as the FX-4170 in games? The reason I ask is that in most benchmarks the 4170 is ahead, which I assume is due to higher stock clock speeds??


That isnt true ! FX 6100 has one module more than FX 4170 and that has its advantages even in games. Its about FPU units. I had FX 6100, i have now FX 8120. I will run F1 2011 1080p full graphic detalis with FX 8120, FX 6100 and FX 4100 on 4.2Ghz. I will post results. F1 is multithread aware, so i will test it. In games wich r less cpu dependent and multicore aware, they will perform similar.


----------



## itomic

I have latest driver for my card, anad they are wierd in F1 2011. I have about 10% lower performance then i had before with the same hardware. Now, about my previous coment, i think this driver affected my results, becouse with older driver i had difference FX 6100 vs FX 4100 about 10%. My GTX 560 Ti is at 900 Mhz core and 2175Mhz memory. Game is maxed out, resolution 1080p. All Processors r set to 4.4Ghz. I used F1 2011 ingame benchmark and run it 3 times and then took average result.

FX 4100: 52fps average, 43 fps min - CPU usage is about 80% to 85%
FX 6100: 53fps average, 46 fps min - CPU usage is about 60%
FX 8120: 54fps average, 49 fps min- CPU usage is about 40% to 45%

It seems that if game isnt very cpu dependent, and multi core aware, one does not gain much from FX 8120 compare to FX 4100. I must point out that game does utilise all cores. On my FX 8120, it uses all cores give or take evenly, but FX 4100 is sufficient to. Like i said, i had a bit different results with older driver where FX 6100 had about 10% higer performance then FX 4100. I had on same core speed and game settings ( GPU is the same all the time ) about 60fps average, 51 fps min ! So, this drivers arnt good for F1 2011.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Just wondering how high of an oc you yes are getting with a closed loop system.


On my FX-8150 and an H100, I could easily get 4.8 GHz stable, any higher got too hot 24/7.

On a full fledged water cooling system, I hit 5.0 GHz but it as too much voltage for 24/7.


----------



## itomic

Can u write numbers for that 4.8Ghz ??


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Can u write numbers for that 4.8Ghz ??


Not a clue to be honest, I believe I was at about 240 HTT, 1920 MHz on the RAM, 1.48 V actual which was about 1.5 V in the BIOS, about 2200 - 2400 MHz on NB and HT, and a voltage bump on pretty much everything.


----------



## MrPerforations

the oc with a closed loop will also depend on the pc case used,mines closed up for silent running and is very hot.


----------



## ebduncan

i can go to 5.2 ghz on my antec 920, and good thermal compound. Granted the computer will sound like a air plane (loud) Need to have low ambient temps as well. 5ghz is much quieter. 4.7ghz or my daily operating temp its pretty quiet. It is summer time here and i don't keep my house very cool, because its 90+F nearly everyday. In the winter though my normal is 5ghz, and is pretty quiet.

Just have to keep the dust out of the radiator, temps start to soar when it gets even slightly clogged with the dust bunnies. (probably due to the thick radiator)

With my chip it only takes 1.4 volts to get to 4.8ghz, 1.45 volts for 5ghz, and 1.5 volts for 5.2ghz. I've had it up to 5.6ghz on 1.5 volts but i disabled 4 cores. on my 8120 so it was only a quad core.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> i can go to 5.2 ghz on my antec 920, and good thermal compound. Granted the computer will sound like a air plane (loud) Need to have low ambient temps as well. 5ghz is much quieter. 4.7ghz or my daily operating temp its pretty quiet. It is summer time here and i don't keep my house very cool, because its 90+F nearly everyday. In the winter though my normal is 5ghz, and is pretty quiet.
> Just have to keep the dust out of the radiator, temps start to soar when it gets even slightly clogged with the dust bunnies. (probably due to the thick radiator)
> With my chip it only takes 1.4 volts to get to 4.8ghz, 1.45 volts for 5ghz, and 1.5 volts for 5.2ghz. I've had it up to 5.6ghz on 1.5 volts but i disabled 4 cores. on my 8120 so it was only a quad core.


my 6100 only did 4.5ghz on 1.40v idle, 1.45v load. Seem like a decent chip.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> my 6100 only did 4.5ghz on 1.40v idle, 1.45v load. Seem like a decent chip.


Same with mine. currently have it at 255x18 at 1.425v


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Well, I bit the bullet this morning and ordered a CHV!



Should be here Monday I guess. My new case and TT W2 Pro will be here Friday. I never thought I would be running one of these, but @ $149 I couldn't resist. This M5A97 EVO will stay in this CM Praetorian case for the wife's new PC and I will build the new Cannonball Fxpress in the new NZXT one.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Well, I bit the bullet this morning and ordered a CHV!
> 
> Should be here Monday I guess. My new case and TT W2 Pro will be here Friday. I never thought I would be running one of these, but @ $149 I couldn't resist. This M5A97 EVO will stay in this CM Praetorian case for the wife's new PC and I will build the new Cannonball Fxpress in the new NZXT one.


I know how you feel.







When I did my upgrading the only reason I got the 990FX PRO is that it was an open box on newegg for $130 and considering I was going to spend $110 (they were on sale at the time) for either the 990FX extreme 3 or the Biostar TA990FX it was an easy choice to pick this one for just 20 more.


----------



## shampoo911

i think this is a well answered question... nevertheless, it doesn't hurt to ask again...

im using a Thermaltake Frio to cool my FX8150 that is 24/7 @ 4.8ghz with all the power saving features ON (c1e, core c6 state, cool n' quiet, apm mode) with both Frio's fans at max rpm's (2500rpm)

idle temps (depending if the AC is on): 31ºC to 35ºC
load temps (depending if the AC is on): 52ºC to 56ºC

im considering in changing the cooler (im on a budget though) to this options:

Noctua NHD-14
Corsair H100 (push/pull maybe)

or if i manage to get some more cash:

XSCP Raystorm EX280

i'm TOTALLY aware, that the raystorm will kick some serious ass... but considering im in a budget, my question is as follows:

*Between the Noctua and the Corsair options I mentioned above, which one will give me better results?*


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Have you considered this one?

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermaltake-WATER20-Pro-CPU-Cooler-Review/1587/6


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Have you considered this one?
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermaltake-WATER20-Pro-CPU-Cooler-Review/1587/6


You might want to stick with the H-100 or at least an H-80 over the Thermaltake as the Corsair models have built in fan adjustment. This review of the Thermaltake was also helpful:
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1991/1/


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> I know how you feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I did my upgrading the only reason I got the 990FX PRO is that it was an open box on newegg for $130 and considering I was going to spend $110 (they were on sale at the time) for either the 990FX extreme 3 or the Biostar TA990FX it was an easy choice to pick this one for just 20 more.


I feel like a load is off me now, seriously. Was stressing a bit for a couple of days on what direction to go concerning putting together a second rig that now needs to happen in the near future. At first I intended to go with something like a M5A88 that they have for $48 at Geeks (refurb) and use it for my wife's rig and keep what I have, and then I started eyeballing the M5A99 EVOs they have for $80, and then of course they had Sabertooth's for only a couple 12 packs more @ $130, and heck, if your going to spend $130 what's another $20 to go first class.

















First class for cheap of course- refurbished.







The thing that was making me hesitate to go big on a mobo right now was mainly that the 1,000 series will soon be out. But the reality is that I don't generally run out and pay new-tech prices when gear is released, so getting last years top model for cheapski won out my decision process this time.

P.S>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> Have you considered this one?
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermaltake-WATER20-Pro-CPU-Cooler-Review/1587/6


I have considered it, as a matter of fact one with my name on it left Baldwin Park CA this morning heading east on I-10 and might with a little luck be in my hands tomorrow.









These units @ $73 on Newegg right now are a good bargain. At the regular $120 price tag I would probably make a different choice.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i think this is a well answered question... nevertheless, it doesn't hurt to ask again...
> im using a Thermaltake Frio to cool my FX8150 that is 24/7 @ 4.8ghz with all the power saving features ON (c1e, core c6 state, cool n' quiet, apm mode) with both Frio's fans at max rpm's (2500rpm)
> idle temps (depending if the AC is on): 31ºC to 35ºC
> load temps (depending if the AC is on): 52ºC to 56ºC
> im considering in changing the cooler (im on a budget though) to this options:
> Noctua NHD-14
> Corsair H100 (push/pull maybe)
> or if i manage to get some more cash:
> XSCP Raystorm EX280
> i'm TOTALLY aware, that the raystorm will kick some serious ass... but considering im in a budget, my question is as follows:
> *Between the Noctua and the Corsair options I mentioned above, which one will give me better results?*


Corsair H100 cools better then NH-D14, but its much louder.


----------



## bburrill2012

Would water cooling be worth while if I have a Xigmatek Aegir currently??


----------



## itomic

For FX 6100 u dont have to swithc from Aegir to water. Aegir is top notch cooler and i think it is more then enough for FX 6100. I had Hyper 612S with FX 6100 and could run benchmarks at 4.8Ghz. Aegir is one notch better then Hyper 612S, so i think u r good to go.


----------



## bburrill2012

Well my chip takes a little more voltage than most. for 255x18.5 i need 1.4875v so under load its like 1.53v and core temps under prime95 is 60C and bf3 its like 48-52C. Didnt know if there was any water cooling system that could bring it down more.

So i keep it at 255x18 at 1.4250v and bf3 its 38C and p95 its about 52C


----------



## itomic

Those r not bad clocks and temps ! For 4.7Ghz 1.53V under load is bit high, but if u get 60C cores under P95 that isnt bad. Your CPU temp is about 72C what is listed as a max temperature. If u hit it only in P95, then u r safe. even better is your clock at about 4.6Ghz with lower voltage. 100 mhz more means nothing, but temps and power consumption are better. U r allready on very high voltage, so i dont advise to go any higer even if u get better cooling. If u realy want to improve your cooling performance, i can advise you tu get NH-D14, Phantex or Termalright coolers. On water, H100 or better one.


----------



## tw33k

I tested 3 of the best air coolers on my 8150. Results are here


----------



## sdgo

Hi guys, I need some help here, because this micro it's very cold (and I love it), I want push the frecuencies a little bit more, but can't find the vcore Item in my BIOS, so while it stay in "auto", don't wanna exceed 4,2Ghz.
FX-4100 @ 4162Mhz.
Cooler Master GeminII S
GA-970A-UD3
2X4Gb. Kingston Hyper X @ 1800Mhz
Sapphire HD6950 @ 880/5400
PSU Cooler Master 700w

I leave a picture:


----------



## itomic

U have to much voltage for 4.1Ghz. Give us temps under full load, not in idle mod.


----------



## itomic

I would like to see FX 8150 stock with stock cooler under P95 for 10 minutes. Im willing to bet that it will not hold CPU temp under 60C ! I didnt installed stock cooler at all on my chip, but im curious now.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> U have to much voltage for 4.1Ghz. Give us temps under full load, not in idle mod.


Yeah you should be able to hit 4ghz on stock voltage i would imagine. On my 6100 stock speed of 3.3 i can hit 4ghz on stock voltage stable p95 8+hrs


----------



## snipekill2445

You know how Prime95 is a good OC stability tester? Right now get this,

I tested with Prime 95 for about two hours and it all seemed fine, but after about five minutes of Metro 2033 my system crashed. Which I find odd, Cause wouldn't Prime 95 use the CPU more?


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

What was the BSOD code? Are you OC'ing your GPU as well?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You know how Prime95 is a good OC stability tester? Right now get this,
> 
> I tested with Prime 95 for about two hours and it all seemed fine, but after about five minutes of Metro 2033 my system crashed. Which I find odd, Cause wouldn't Prime 95 use the CPU more?


P95 is a sequence of math computations and games require more in the way of throughput from the RAM to the CPU and back to the RAM again. P95 is like having an engine on a dyno stand and Games are the race. I personally put more value in being able to run the games I want for hours without flaws rather than whether or not I can put a brick on the accelerator and leave it there for hours.

P.S> Is there some particular reason you are posting this in the FX club thread? I think I know the answer to that question, but I think your answer will be fascinating to hear.


----------



## snipekill2445

I have an extremely good reason. Ready?

Cause I can









And in reply to Bubba, I didn't have the GPU OC'ed, But I think the RAM may have been unstable. It's only some cheap stuff. lol


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I have an extremely good reason. Ready?
> Cause I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in reply to Bubba, I didn't have the GPU OC'ed, But I think the RAM may have been unstable. It's only some cheap stuff. lol


You can only if you have no respect for the members of this forum, in particular those members who own FX CPUs and decided to have a club to discuss things relating their FX CPUs without having to deal with random questions tossed out for no reason and have no connection whatsoever to the purpose of this thread. Glad I could clear that up for you.


----------



## snipekill2445

Thank you, I know know the answer to a question that I don't think anyone knew, or cared for of it's existence.

I just thought of something else, I thought AMD guys were supposed to be nice, and the Intel guys were supposed to be anal about everything, and from what you've raved on about so far, it seems like that theory is the wrong way round.

I just thought of a new motto.

OCN, Where people (Jagged) Rage over nothing.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Thank you, I know know the answer to a question that I don't think anyone knew, or cared for of it's existence.
> 
> I just thought of something else, I thought AMD guys were supposed to be nice, and the Intel guys were supposed to be anal about everything, and from what you've raved on about so far, it seems like that theory is the wrong way round.
> 
> I just thought of a new motto.
> 
> OCN, Where people (Jagged) Rage over nothing.


Incorrect.

What you "do" is repeatedly spam this thread with off topic garbage trying to stir up arguments day after day after day.

THAT is what you "do".


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh what a shame, Do you want be to organize a play date with mommy so I can apologize?









TBH I see no harm in posting my results, and a simple question in a simple thread. There really is no need to start a war Jagged, Just take a chill pill and settle down.


----------



## bburrill2012

Whats THB


----------



## snipekill2445

THB? What is that.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Oh what a shame, Do you want be to organize a play date with mommy so I can apologize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I see no harm in posting my results, and a simple question in a simple thread. There really is no need to start a war Jagged, Just take a chill pill and settle down.


I am quite calm and collected, you overestimate the efficacy of your attempts to get people riled up.

I am not going to apologize for noticing you for what you are.

The fact of the matter is that you have no reason to post here in the FX thread

Go post your dribble in the Phenom owners thread, I am sure your pals there will be thrilled.


----------



## snipekill2445

Sure thing captain.


----------



## bburrill2012

TBH my fault


----------



## Jagged_Steel

It still hasn't sunk in that I am going to be running a Crosshair V in a few days. With watercooling even. I wasn't planning on building a second rig, and therefore needing another motherboard, until this fall. But we decided that it was time to upgrade the wife's home station needs, she had been using a POS laptop and an ancient mac-a-majobby thing with a screen about the size of a milkjug to do office communication / commercial print work on. A week from now she will have a 555/ M5A97/ 4670/ 12 GB RAM/ OS SSD with a 40" monitor. And I will have a CHV in the Cannonball Fxpress, which is going to be in a new case with a TT Pro W/C unit. I must say that I hate the white fans on the Thermaltake water units, but now with the CHV I will have a Red/White/Black scheme- same as my Highschool colors. Guess I could re-christen the Cannonball as "Bulldog" or something in light of that.




Not my first choice of color schemes but it is pretty good. Nothing clashes bad at all.
The tiny black Samsungs will look tech in there.


----------



## bburrill2012

For red and black its alot better than the asrock 990fx pro

The fatality and the big F on my nb and sb is stoopid!


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

TBH = To Be Honest

Alright, enough is enough snipe.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> For red and black its alot better than the asrock 990fx pro
> The fatality and the big F on my nb and sb is stoopid!


Thats why you De-badge the board, looks alot better when you do.

Before:


After:


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> For red and black its alot better than the asrock 990fx pro
> 
> The fatality and the big F on my nb and sb is stoopid!


Fatality is about the worst choice of name for a great product I have ever seen. What in the world were they thinking when they named it "Fatal"? "Fatal Error"? Bad choice of names. I was leaning towards getting what you have maybe this fall, and then I decided to try Geeks with a refurbished CHV.


----------



## Kalistoval

Ive been runing my CHV with my 8150 & 4 sticks of samsung for a while now id like to see what stable results you come across ive been trying to make this fx explode but my noctua is handling it just fine it wont really matter much ill be getting the best pd that comes out lol i still have my 1110T collecting dust ive just updated my bios on my CHV to the 1503 from 1402 i dont see much of a diffrence at everything stock well ill start tinkering with ocing

i like the fatality board name and badges i went with the CHV becouse of the pci e slots and of corse i think they have better support

this is what i thought the first time i heard crosshair V



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Fatality is about the worst choice of name for a great product I have ever seen. What in the world were they thinking when they named it "Fatal"? "Fatal Error"? Bad choice of names. I was leaning towards getting what you have maybe this fall, and then I decided to try Geeks with a refurbished CHV.


_'Fatal1ty'_ is the handle of some _'famous'_ gamer I had never heard of prior to owning this board. I bought the board for the specs, not for the badging, I previously owned a 990FXA-UD5 which baring the lack of LLC was a magnificent board, perhaps the best of the 990FX's IMHO if not for the lack of high end overclocking support. I set several records for an air cooled Thuban with 2-Way 480's on that board.

If I had to choose which was better, the CHV, UD5, or ASRock Profesional, I would say the UD5 might be the best of the 3 on a whole, but falls behind when you get into the really huge OC's


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Fatality is about the worst choice of name for a great product I have ever seen. What in the world were they thinking when they named it "Fatal"? "Fatal Error"? Bad choice of names. I was leaning towards getting what you have maybe this fall, and then I decided to try Geeks with a refurbished CHV.


Fatality is also a moral combat move. ;-) it makes sense. Also was a popular gamer with his tag name such like another said.


----------



## Bubba Hotepp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> _'Fatal1ty'_ is the handle of some _'famous'_ gamer I had never heard of prior to owning this board. I bought the board for the specs, not for the badging, I previously owned a 990FXA-UD5 which baring the lack of LLC was a magnificent board, perhaps the best of the 990FX's IMHO if not for the lack of high end overclocking support. I set several records for an air cooled Thuban with 2-Way 480's on that board.
> If I had to choose which was better, the CHV, UD5, or ASRock Profesional, I would say the UD5 might be the best of the 3 on a whole, but falls behind when you get into the really huge OC's


Same here, I've heard of his name (mainly on other products) but could care less who he is. I bought the board because of the price (open box) and the specs. To top it off it's my first Asrock board to. Other than having to RMA it for VRM "whine" (which from what I gathered from reading up is the noise caused by the switching) which was more of an annoyance than a problem, which they replaced rather quickly, I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Fatality is also a moral combat move. ;-) it makes sense. Also was a popular gamer with his tag name such like another said.


^ this

i was gonna buy a open box chv from microcenter but when i got there it was gone i reckon an employee either hid it for them seleves somthing i woudl have done or the did sell it so i got my buddy brand new


----------



## Jagged_Steel

I never noticed you were running a CHV Kalistoval. One of the things that made me decide to drop the extra $ over the Sabertooth was the listed memory frequencies. I know that STs will run memory at speeds over the listed 1866 maximum speed, but the benchmarks I have seen all show the CHV having a little bit better throughput with memory. This will be even more important when PD comes along and will be able to run natively up around 2133, and OC beyond that hopefully. I bought the last CHV Geeks had this morning, and right after I did they slashed the price on the Sabertooth. LOL Had they done that earlier I may have opted for the $99 Sabertooth - mobo only. Oh well, the buyers remorse isn't too bad, I think my CHV is going to kick some serious butt.







I will make sure to document some benchmarks before I swap over to the CHV, and post the new ones too.


----------



## Kalistoval

i can vouch on that the CHV does handle very high freqs im sure im probly about a month away from unlocking the samsungs secrates becouse i tinkered with some timings and set the sammies at 2133 and they did what they didnt do before and booted me right into windows without a problem having my 8150 cpu/nb at stock even voltages at stock lol i changed my avatar


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Thats why you De-badge the board, looks alot better when you do.
> Before:
> 
> After:


They come right off or screw off from the underneath of the board??


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> They come right off or screw off from the underneath of the board??


They pop right off, you simply _gently_ pry them off the heatsinks, all that holds them is double sided sticky tape.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Ya, i understand the gaming connection to the name Fatality, but it is still a poor choice of names. Names are associated at a primal level by consumers, so any name with negative connotations can create a negative image of that product. I for instance have had a long standing policy of not doing business with companies that have named themselves after stinging insects, pests, spiders, vicious animals, or anything satanic or evil in nature. The reason for this is that when people choose names for things they subconsciously or consciously want to tell the truth about themselves.

That being said I would just like to make it clear that I don't have anything against either ASRock or Fatality boards, I was just making an observation about their choice of names for their top of the line motherboards.


----------



## Lordred

Off topic: if only for a moment, I wish that some one did an ugly yellow high end 990FX (or to come 1090FX) board.

I've had a school bus theme stuck in my head for weeks now for a LAN rig.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

That ASUS mobo looks a lot like my old Compaq/Celeron rig. It is ASUS.

@ Kalistoval: Wow, glad to hear you are getting up in that range. The top speed I have been able to run thus far on this M5A97 has been just shy of 2100. It's going to be fun checking this new board out for sure.


----------



## bburrill2012

I've only been able to hit 2100 as well on my 990fx pro but i think there were some settings i didnt have right. My cpu/nb freq& voltage where high enough to support it. Not sure if nb voltage was, as it was on auto. Not sure if nb voltage even needs to be adjusted for higher memory speeds? still learning to oc


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> They pop right off, you simply _gently_ pry them off the heatsinks, all that holds them is double sided sticky tape.


Good, maybe taking the fatality off the NB will give it some more air to cool off lol, not that mine runs hot or anything, but im sure it helps.


----------



## snipekill2445

Note Jagged, don't read this cause you'll get angry about it being off topic









In reply to Bubba. I'm just gonna be honest, I haven't read any thread AT All so far that actually has AMD bashing. I've read alot of thread where people are asking for advice whether to go Intel or AMD, and generally the replies are quite helpful and well thought out.

I'd say most of the AMD Bulldozer bashing has died off by now. I like Bulldozer, and how it has a new architecture, but I'm not gonna buy one, doesn't mean you have to interpret that as some kind of trolling reply though.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Note Jagged, don't read this cause you'll get angry about it being off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reply to Bubba. I'm just gonna be honest, I haven't read any thread AT All so far that actually has AMD bashing. I've read alot of thread where people are asking for advice whether to go Intel or AMD, and generally the replies are quite helpful and well thought out.
> I'd say most of the AMD Bulldozer bashing has died off by now. I like Bulldozer, and how it has a new architecture, but I'm not gonna buy one, doesn't mean you have to interpret that as some kind of trolling reply though.


This. BD is still 1st generation and like most other 1st-generation products, it had certain kinks but not a bad product by any means. The technology is brand new and I honestly it will really start to bloom with PD, with the biggest overhaul to come with SR (which might see AMD finally moving to a new chipset).


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> It's been fun everyone. Jagged keep up the faith. I'm ending my participation at OCN. I refuse to be part of a forum that allows "Intel loyalists" or whatever term you wish to call them (those that have nothing of value to input into a thread but simply are there to "bash" AMD, it's products, and anyone who purchases them) to constantly troll threads with the sole purpose of AMD bashing, starting arguments, posting rediculous claims, and showing their "superiority" with impunity by a quote "Senior Moderator" that has and does show a clear bias for Intel and against AMD. A "moderator" who only steps in when either, things have gone waayyy too far, or doesn't like the fact that people actually stand up against the bashing. A "moderator" that hands out warnings and infractions like they're candy (mostly to anyone who defends AMD products and tries to reinstate reason) and has in general created a very hostile environment. A forum relies on the people that use it as much as they rely on it. Without those people there is no revenue to keep it going (from advertising) and the forum can't last. I for one, am going to vote with my feet as they say and I encourage all of you who are fed up with it to do the same. You can catch me over at the other overclockers forum under the same handle. I hope to see those of you there that have been great and add value to a forum.
> P.S. I won't at all be surprised if PIL deletes this post as he has a tendency to "silence" criticism and speech he doesn't like.


Sorry to see this Bubba. It gets old and I can agree with this.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubba Hotepp*
> 
> It's been fun everyone. Jagged keep up the faith. I'm ending my participation at OCN. I refuse to be part of a forum that allows "Intel loyalists" or whatever term you wish to call them (those that have nothing of value to input into a thread but simply are there to "bash" AMD, it's products, and anyone who purchases them) to constantly troll threads with the sole purpose of AMD bashing, starting arguments, posting rediculous claims, and showing their "superiority" with impunity by a quote "Senior Moderator" that has and does show a clear bias for Intel and against AMD. A "moderator" who only steps in when either, things have gone waayyy too far, or doesn't like the fact that people actually stand up against the bashing. A "moderator" that hands out warnings and infractions like they're candy (mostly to anyone who defends AMD products and tries to reinstate reason) and has in general created a very hostile environment. A forum relies on the people that use it as much as they rely on it. Without those people there is no revenue to keep it going (from advertising) and the forum can't last. I for one, am going to vote with my feet as they say and I encourage all of you who are fed up with it to do the same. You can catch me over at the other overclockers forum under the same handle. I hope to see those of you there that have been great and add value to a forum.
> 
> P.S. I won't at all be surprised if PIL deletes this post as he has a tendency to "silence" criticism and speech he doesn't like.


I have had exactly the same experience here. Here is a followup post about how I was treated on here yesterday, by a "moderator" no less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> All of them are a gimmick!
> How in the heck can they possibly know what programs are unnecessary... You mean shutting them down as in literally killing the process, or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Let the OS do what OS do.... manage resources.
> 
> 3rd party applications have no idea how memory is being used or what other applications do. Unless they write some very impressive memory inspection software, the 3rd party app can only guess or blindly act. If someone did write something that was smart enough.... well, it would be part of the OS because that is what manages memory already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sir is a completely false and uninformed statement.
> 
> In reality it is in fact quite possible to identify and close down unnecessary applications. Programs doing exactly that have been around since the dawn of computing and are widely used by millions of people. I know, I have been one for them for a very long time. In reality programmers are able to "write some very impressive memory inspection software " and have been doing it for decades. Stating that this is impossible does not change this fact. What it means is that you either are not aware of what skilled programmers are capable of doing or that you are aware of it, and make false statements anyways.
> 
> Here is an example of a 3rd party program that can identify and close down unnecessary applications :
> 
> Before engaging Gamebooster to shut down Print Spooler and other garbage, along with internet bandwidth whores like "javaupdater" and such:
> 
> Before engaging Gamebooster RAM usage is 1818 Mb.
> 
> After Gamebooster :
> 
> By clicking a single button created by the skilled programmers who created and constantly maintain Gamebooster, 400 Mb of RAM is instantly freed up.
> 400 Mb of RAM freed up that can now be used by your Game.
> 
> Here is a list of about 50 more free programs to maximize your memory. Most of these do in fact identify applications that are unnecessary for Gaming and automatically shut them down for you, thereby freeing up resources, primarily RAM, but some like Gamebooster also do other important things like shutting down internet bandwidth whores. Going around saying that this is impossible is complete and utter hogwash. Following up incredibly uninformed provably false statements by saying that they are true because you are a "Programmer", "Computer Engineer" or a "6'4" Lumberjack with a 180 IQ that juggles sacks of cement and chainsaws while programming" does not suddenly make provably false bombastic statements true.
> 
> Here are the facts:
> 
> Vinton13 ,a member of this forum posed this question:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Hey all.
> Do you guys have any tips on lowering RAM usage? This laptop I have idles on 30% RAM utilization on 4GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I responded by taking the time to give my personal experience with ways to free up memory, supported by including links to some software that I have used and found to be useful in this endeavor. The thanks I got for trying to help someone and spending the time to make sure that I was making a concise and useful post (You know, the kind that have salable value to OCN ) is to get bullied and harassed. It is bad enough to get this treatment from regular members here, but when you have a so called "Moderator" leading the charge it is absolutely disgraceful.
> 
> Repeatedly deleting carefully measured concise posts such as this one that point out exactly what you do on this forum does not change what you are and what you do Duck.
> 
> If any of you are wondering why real PC enthusiasts are leaving this site in droves (RIP Bubba Hotepp 8/1/12), this lack of civility on the part of the staff and the hostile atmosphere it creates is a big part of that.
Click to expand...

There are several staff members that do this same thing over and over, day after day. They go around and throw crap at people and then when the victims respond the "moderator" then deletes posts until they feel like they have "won" the debate. I have had this exact same thing happen to me literally dozens of times.

I may get an account over where you are now Bubba and see if the atmosphere over there is less hostile than this useless den of attackbots.


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I have had exactly the same experience here. Here is a followup post about how I was treated on here yesterday, by a "moderator" no less.
> There are several staff members that do this same thing over and over, day after day. They go around and throw crap at people and then when the victims respond the "moderator" then deletes posts until they feel like they have "won" the debate. I have had this exact same thing happen to me literally dozens of times.
> I may get an account over where you are now Bubba and see if the atmosphere over there is less hostile than this useless den of attackbots.


at least u have above 30 rep lol i need that to be able to sell my 1100T and a brand new never used Asus M597 lol


----------



## willup

Updated Build log if interested, 1st page now has banner and current status

http://www.overclock.net/t/1276326/build-log-amd-fx-8150-nzxt-switch-810-mod-ek-h30-360-ltx-advanced-liquid-cooling-kit-magma#post_17606272


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Kind of silly question, but I can't seem to find an answer...

What is the default voltage on an FX-4100? My board defaulted to 1.4V, but it seems a bit high to me.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> Kind of silly question, but I can't seem to find an answer...
> What is the default voltage on an FX-4100? My board defaulted to 1.4V, but it seems a bit high to me.


As far as i remember, its 1.27-ish.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> As far as i remember, its 1.27-ish.


Thanks. My UD3 defaulted to 1.4V, so maybe it was just using the default voltage of a Phenom II.


----------



## FlanK3r

Who is here with the highest stable OC air/watter setup?
I have 3x FX-8150 and my best chip can 4950 MHz stable with 1.53V (H100 cooling)...IS here someone with 5 GHz+ air or 5.1GHz+ watter stable?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Who is here with the highest stable OC air/watter setup?
> I have 3x FX-8150 and my best chip can 4950 MHz stable with 1.53V (H100 cooling)...IS here someone with 5 GHz+ air or 5.1GHz+ watter stable?


My 5GHz was stable, and then when I tried to dial it back to 4.7 it wouldn't boot, and was completely dead. I was so confused, but whatevs.


----------



## ebduncan

My chip will do 5.2ghz on 1.5 volts vcore, and well boosts to just about every other voltage.

on a simple antec 920. I will probably switch out to full custom loop soon with plenty of radiator, when i drop in pile driver.

temps stay below 50c full load. I normally run at 4.7ghz daily just for noise reasons, or 4.9ghz, depends on how hot is it outside. Bulldozer doesn't like temps over 50c and remain stable at least at the higher clocks.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> My chip will do 5.2ghz on 1.5 volts vcore, and well boosts to just about every other voltage.
> on a simple antec 920. I will probably switch out to full custom loop soon with plenty of radiator, when i drop in pile driver.
> temps stay below 50c full load. I normally run at 4.7ghz daily just for noise reasons, or 4.9ghz, depends on how hot is it outside. Bulldozer doesn't like temps over 50c and remain stable at least at the higher clocks.


I set mine to 1.5V and it would jump to 1.56V under load at times.


----------



## bf3player1978

just got a antec 620 kuhler, my question is , are my voltage settings for my ghz to high? i run 4.3ghz, w a vcore of 1.43V

i am getting 64c on prime and it concerns me.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> just got a antec 620 kuhler, my question is , are my voltage settings for my ghz to high? i run 4.3ghz, w a vcore of 1.43V
> 
> i am getting 64c on prime and it concerns me.


your voltage is fine, but your temps are not. Get below 60c. On the 620 i would suggest adding a second fan for push pull config, that should drop your temps a good bit.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

kuhler 620 is a pretty good cooler


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> your voltage is fine, but your temps are not. Get below 60c. On the 620 i would suggest adding a second fan for push pull config, that should drop your temps a good bit.


i have push pull already. i got a scythe ultra kaze on order. thought maybe the extra power of that fan may make some difference


----------



## bf3player1978

and cpuz reports a higher vcore than what i set it at in bios.

bios vcore, 1.41V...under full load cpuz says 1.472V...what setting on LLC should i use?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> and cpuz reports a higher vcore than what i set it at in bios.
> bios vcore, 1.41V...under full load cpuz says 1.472V...what setting on LLC should i use?


Mine does the same thing. Not sure if it's a UD3 voltage regulation thing or if it's a Bulldozer thing or if it's a CPU-Z thing...


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> i have push pull already. i got a scythe ultra kaze on order. thought maybe the extra power of that fan may make some difference


what are your ambient temps? Are you using cool and quiet? (cool and quiet helps a lot to prevent heat soak) IE what are your liquid temps in the (antec control center?)

are you using the stock themal pad/ grease that came with the Antec?

Surely better fans will help, The antec fans are not the greatest, nor the quietest. I would suggest using cpuid hardware monitor, since your using the same motherboard as me, the tmpin1 is you cpu temp, tmpin2 is northbridge (i suggest adding a fan there), and tmpin0 is system temp.

If your using the stock thermal pad, a high quality thermal paste will help lower your cpu temps. However if your liquid temps are above say 45c, then your cpu is going to be running at 45c+

For example on my 920 (thicker radiator) my idle temps are around 38c, which is also the liquid temp with custom cool and quiet (mr phenom's tweaker) full load my liquid temp goes to around 43c. Cpu temp at full load goes to around 50-51c. This is with 1.4 vcore on [email protected] 4.7ghz. With the Antec unit disable cpu PWM, because it will control your fans automatically (granted they are plugged into the cpu fan header) I have my antec fans programed with the control center Fan ramp up start temp 36c, and full fan speed temp at 45c. This allows my pc to be quiet. I give up alot of idle temp, and full load temp for the sake of quietness. At idle my fans are barely spinning, if i set to extreme then my idle temps drop all the way down to around 30c. Full load temp is around 47c. You can tweak the custom profile to meet your needs, but that is the setting i use.

Biggest way you can effect your cpu cooling or get it cooler is to bring cooler air to the radiator, so a better heat exchange can take place. Better fans and such will only help so much, there is a bigger difference based on the ambient temp being blown across the radiator fins.

Use cpuid hardware monitor, it also monitors voltages. You should not be using LLC unless your experiance voltage drop from your settings in bios at full load. If you are experiencing lower voltage than what you set in your bios, enable llc and start at the low end, until under load your cpu voltage meets the voltage you set in the bios.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> what are your ambient temps? Are you using cool and quiet? (cool and quiet helps a lot to prevent heat soak) IE what are your liquid temps in the (antec control center?)
> are you using the stock themal pad/ grease that came with the Antec?
> Surely better fans will help, The antec fans are not the greatest, nor the quietest. I would suggest using cpuid hardware monitor, since your using the same motherboard as me, the tmpin1 is you cpu temp, tmpin2 is northbridge (i suggest adding a fan there), and tmpin0 is system temp.
> If your using the stock thermal pad, a high quality thermal paste will help lower your cpu temps. However if your liquid temps are above say 45c, then your cpu is going to be running at 45c+
> For example on my 920 (thicker radiator) my idle temps are around 38c, which is also the liquid temp with custom cool and quiet (mr phenom's tweaker) full load my liquid temp goes to around 43c. Cpu temp at full load goes to around 50-51c. This is with 1.4 vcore on [email protected] 4.7ghz. With the Antec unit disable cpu PWM, because it will control your fans automatically (granted they are plugged into the cpu fan header) I have my antec fans programed with the control center Fan ramp up start temp 36c, and full fan speed temp at 45c. This allows my pc to be quiet. I give up alot of idle temp, and full load temp for the sake of quietness. At idle my fans are barely spinning, if i set to extreme then my idle temps drop all the way down to around 30c. Full load temp is around 47c. You can tweak the custom profile to meet your needs, but that is the setting i use.
> Biggest way you can effect your cpu cooling or get it cooler is to bring cooler air to the radiator, so a better heat exchange can take place. Better fans and such will only help so much, there is a bigger difference based on the ambient temp being blown across the radiator fins.
> Use cpuid hardware monitor, it also monitors voltages. You should not be using LLC unless your experiance voltage drop from your settings in bios at full load. If you are experiencing lower voltage than what you set in your bios, enable llc and start at the low end, until under load your cpu voltage meets the voltage you set in the bios.


its 82f in my room now. i am using arctic mx-4 paste. cool n quiet is off. and what are you talking about antec control center??? i have no software for this cooler


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> its 82f in my room now. i am using arctic mx-4 paste. cool n quiet is off. and what are you talking about antec control center??? i have no software for this cooler


i guess the 920 only comes with this software. I am sure you can find it online if you search for chill control, Not sure if it works with only the antec 920 or not, or if it will work with the antec 620 also.

Turn on cool and quiet.

and 82f is quiet a high ambient temp, ie 27c. I bet if you tun on cool and quiet, granted your house has a/c your room temp will drop 2 degrees at the least.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> just got a antec 620 kuhler, my question is , are my voltage settings for my ghz to high? i run 4.3ghz, w a vcore of 1.43V
> i am getting 64c on prime and it concerns me.


For 4.3Ghz usualy is 1.4V or less enough. U mentiond that u have under load in Windoes 1.47V. Try lower voltage one noch at the time and test is it stable. Do u get 64C cores temp ore CPU socket temp ??


----------



## FlanK3r

right, I have only 1.222V for 3820 MHz (summer light profile)


----------



## truckerguy

Im running 1.32 for 4.5Ghz


----------



## bf3player1978

64c is core temp.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> 64c is core temp.


I personally hated that closed loop water cooler. I installed it and got horrible temps. In fact I got better temps on my cooler master hyper 212 air cooler. I mean way better temps. I could overclock to 4.4 on air no problem. Go return it and get a corsair one it will work alot better


----------



## kzone75

Who stole my posts?


----------



## Master Roshi

Just put my first build together yesterday!
Wouldn't you know, it has that beastly FX-8120, this thing is great so far!
Playing skyrim on ultra high detail with a radeon 7850 and it's smooth as butter.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> I personally hated that closed loop water cooler. I installed it and got horrible temps. In fact I got better temps on my cooler master hyper 212 air cooler. I mean way better temps. I could overclock to 4.4 on air no problem. Go return it and get a corsair one it will work alot better


prime95 tested (failed) bf3 approved, bf3 runs with not crashes @ 4.5ghz. although prime will get the chip to hot. vcore set to 1.48v if not so high the cores start to fail. ill leave it at 4.5ghz. im happy with that


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Just put my first build together yesterday!
> Wouldn't you know, it has that beastly FX-8120, this thing is great so far!
> Playing skyrim on ultra high detail with a radeon 7850 and it's smooth as butter.


cool, skyrim likes fast cpus, and it is only single threaded. So the higher the clock rate the better.


----------



## Master Roshi

Haven't OC'd or anything and skyrim looks amazing right now, Idk where the commotion about bulldozer failing at it came from.


----------



## <({D34TH})>

AMD should change their box colour scheme for every new release they have.

Ex:

*Piledriver*



*Steamroller*



*Excavator*



Just a thought.


----------



## snipekill2445

Yea that would be pretty cool!

But I only see one problem, AMD is the Red team. Imagine if they made a blue box, the irony would be too much to bare


----------



## bf3player1978

I want in the club


----------



## Lordred

I remember when AMD was the Green team, but this was a day when AMD and Nvidia went hand and hand when it came to high end systems.


----------



## Novablaze

Novablaze - FX 8150 - M5A78L-M/USB3
CPUz link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465639

Count me in on the list


----------



## Dafuq

Put me in the club too

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465688


----------



## sumonpathak

sumonpathak
Fx 8150
CHV Formula
:gotproof:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201313

also...i have a few high res pics from my review...can provide if u guys want


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> sumonpathak
> Fx 8150
> CHV Formula
> :gotproof:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201313
> also...i have a few high res pics from my review...can provide if u guys want


We always like to see pictures


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> sumonpathak
> Fx 8150
> CHV Formula
> :gotproof:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201313
> also...i have a few high res pics from my review...can provide if u guys want


Yeah Go ahead and show us your Pictures


----------



## lastdefenda

finally I can join .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468131


----------



## bf3player1978

i wanna join, been waiting a grip.


----------



## Adrenaline

You Guys asking to Join your Meant to PM the OP your - OCN Username - Your Cpu - Your Motherboard and then your link to your CPU-Z Validation


----------



## willup

Build log updated with all new parts being added very soon going to be working this whole weekend to finish all the modding and finally finish this build. This thing is going to be a beast.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1276326/build-log-amd-fx-8150-nzxt-switch-810-mod-ek-h30-360-ltx-advanced-liquid-cooling-kit-magma/20


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> You Guys asking to Join your Meant to PM the OP your - OCN Username - Your Cpu - Your Motherboard and then your link to your CPU-Z Validation


I don't know what I did wrong then. The first time I PM'd and waited a long time patiently with no response. I submitted a 2nd time over a week ago maybe two by PMing and posting and still no response. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Wild Wally

He's a very busy guy. My only advice is to be patient.

In the meantime, nothing prevents you from participating so jump on in...the water is fine!









WW


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I don't know what I did wrong then. The first time I PM'd and waited a long time patiently with no response. I submitted a 2nd time over a week ago maybe two by PMing and posting and still no response. Any one have any suggestions?


You probably didnt do anything he took a while to do mine aswell about a month but then yes he is pretty Busy


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wild Wally*
> 
> He's a very busy guy. My only advice is to be patient.
> 
> In the meantime, nothing prevents you from participating so jump on in...the water is fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I don't know what I did wrong then. The first time I PM'd and waited a long time patiently with no response. I submitted a 2nd time over a week ago maybe two by PMing and posting and still no response. Any one have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably didnt do anything he took a while to do mine aswell about a month but then yes he is pretty Busy
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. I can understand if he is busy and I can wait. I have nothing to report right now. Probably a little over a month or maybe two that I bought my FX-8120. I am satisfied with the performance. I am rockin' and rollin' on folding and boinc'in. Definitely a good upgrade from the Phenom II 965 I had for a couple years. My Corsair H80 cooler is keeping it nice and cool and feel I have a lot more oc'ing room. Just need the right settings. I might move up to a push/pull H100 if I can get it to fit in my case. I will then send the H80 to my 965 pc. Only one disappointment and I heard about it before my upgrade but paid it no mind is the power draw of my oc'ing. Granite it is pretty hot here in the desert valley so the air conditioner has been working overdrive but also between that and my oc'd 8120 folding 24/7 my roommates electric bill went up over $150 more. So for this month I am only folding on the fold-a-thons and boinc events and see how much difference the bill will be without 24/7 folding. I pray that it is only the air conditioning that caused the increase in which I will be happy to 24/7 fold again.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Thanks guys. I can understand if he is busy and I can wait. I have nothing to report right now. Probably a little over a month or maybe two that I bought my FX-8120. I am satisfied with the performance. I am rockin' and rollin' on folding and boinc'in. Definitely a good upgrade from the Phenom II 965 I had for a couple years. My Corsair H80 cooler is keeping it nice and cool and feel I have a lot more oc'ing room. Just need the right settings. I might move up to a push/pull H100 if I can get it to fit in my case. I will then send the H80 to my 965 pc. Only one disappointment and I heard about it before my upgrade but paid it no mind is the power draw of my oc'ing. Granite it is pretty hot here in the desert valley so the air conditioner has been working overdrive but also between that and my oc'd 8120 folding 24/7 my roommates electric bill went up over $150 more. So for this month I am only folding on the fold-a-thons and boinc events and see how much difference the bill will be without 24/7 folding. I pray that it is only the air conditioning that caused the increase in which I will be happy to 24/7 fold again.


you wont notice any increase in your bills so long as you keep it below 4.5ghz and 1.45vcore

at least to my experience.


----------



## Matt-Matt

So what's the max air clock seen on one of these thing here? 8120/8150 i'm talking about









Also, what's the difference between a 8120, 8130*P* and a 8150?
Well I know the 8150 is technically higher binned and runs a bit faster at stock, but what's the P on the 8130 actually mean?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> So what's the max air clock seen on one of these thing here? 8120/8150 i'm talking about
> 
> Also, what's the difference between a 8120, 8130P and a 8150?
> Well I know the 8150 is technically higher binned and runs a bit faster at stock, but what's the P on the 8130 actually mean?


the 8130p is the 8120......

anywho, the 8150 is higher binned usually. However between the 8120 and the 8150 the max overclocks are about the same. The 8150 has a higher rate of hitting 5ghz. Some 8120's hit 5ghz, also but the odds are you have a better chance with a 8150. My 8120 Which i received as part of a review package clocked to 5.2ghz on water. or 5ghz on extreme performance air cooling with low ambient temps.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> So what's the max air clock seen on one of these thing here? 8120/8150 i'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what's the difference between a 8120, 8130*P* and a 8150?
> Well I know the 8150 is technically higher binned and runs a bit faster at stock, but what's the P on the 8130 actually mean?


I thought the 8130p was actually what turned into the 8120? I don't think there is a 8130p on the market.


----------



## aas88keyz

I bought my 8120 a couple months ago. CPUID and any other identifying software recognizes my 8120 as a 8130p. Don't know what it means but that is what it is identified as. If anyone has a good idea why it is labeled as such I would like to know.


----------



## kahboom

Use a newer cpuz and it will be seen as the fx 8120


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Use a newer cpuz and it will be seen as the fx 8120


Got version 1.61.3 - July 2012

So when I have time I will look for August 2012 version. I will let you all know.


----------



## kahboom

heres a screen shot of version 1.61 next too version 1.58 which says its a 8130p when its a 8120


----------



## Warfare

It's been fun guys. Sold my FX 8120. Keep up the good work here.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I'm not sure how many of you guys fold on these chips but the Team Competition could use your help. We are currently trying to better incorporate these chips into the competition but in order to see which category you guys would fall under we need to figure out what kind of PPD you push out. Here is the link to the thread where you can just post your information because now that -bigadv is gone it should dramatically level the playing field a bit.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1293949/ocn-team-competition-needs-some-amd-fx-and-llano-k-series-ppd-numbers


----------



## waltcujo

Is it true that the fx 4100 is only a 2 core chip with hyper threading?


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> Is it true that the fx 4100 is only a 2 core chip with hyper threading?


It really isn't hyperthreading since that is limited to Intel CPUs only. With the new AMD chips they went with a module style so technically it does not have hyper threading and depending on your definition of a core it has four cores.


----------



## waltcujo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*
> 
> It really isn't hyperthreading since that is limited to Intel CPUs only. With the new AMD chips they went with a module style so technically it does not have hyper threading and depending on your definition of a core it has four cores.


I am considering buying it but don't want to end up with a 2 core cpu that doesn't perform like a regular 4 core maybe I should jump to the fx 6100 just for the little extra? or i5 3570 and a z68 mobo I would really rather not spend that much $ if I don't have to though


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> I am considering buying it but don't want to end up with a 2 core cpu that doesn't perform like a regular 4 core maybe I should jump to the fx 6100 just for the little extra? or i5 3570 and a z68 mobo I would really rather not spend that much $ if I don't have to though


The FX4100 has 2 modules with 2 cores on each module so some people see this as a dual and others see this as a quad. It's just a simple multiplication to figure out how many modules it has so if we have a FX8120 and divide that by 2 we have 4 modules.

Actual performance per "module" isn't as good as each core on the Sandy/Ivy bridge cores so I'd suggest that. Especially if it's for gaming purposes, it generally uses less power for it's performance too.


----------



## Xerosnake90

I own the FX-8120 and just order the Asus Sabertooth 990X Mobo. I'm loving the 8120, won't be upgrading until something much more powerful comes out for a reasonable price.


----------



## MentalIlness

Here is my cpu-z shot. How do I get the validation link to post here ?


----------



## itomic

Go for the FX 6100 over FX 4100. Its much better, not so much higher on price.


----------



## reflex99

updated the owner list (finally yay!)

sorry for the wait, I went to Alaska.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> I am considering buying it but don't want to end up with a 2 core cpu that doesn't perform like a regular 4 core maybe I should jump to the fx 6100 just for the little extra? or i5 3570 and a z68 mobo I would really rather not spend that much $ if I don't have to though


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1239961&Sku=A79-6100

$105 after rebate for the 6100. Heck, the 125 for it isn't a bad price just to buy it, but the rebate just makes it an must (if planning to upgrade to FX and money is an concern).


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> I own the FX-8120 and just order the Asus Sabertooth 990X Mobo. I'm loving the 8120, won't be upgrading until something much more powerful comes out for a reasonable price.


Your gonna love the Sabertooth









Go for the 6100 if you can afford it.









Regardless of whether you believe it to be true x4 x6 or x8 core they certainly perform ( multitasking wise ) like x4 x6 and x8 core cpus ( in my experience ). Whilst FX cpus don't perform to the standards of Intel SB or IB , for the price they ask i wouldn't expect them to ! This is not to say they are not solid working cpus because i know for fact they are. So i say go for the FX6100 or whatever is within your budget and best interests.

I read all the negative and bad reviews of Bulldozer CPU's and still bought one, glad i did because to me they don't suck anywhere near as bad as they are made out to be ! ( My work flow time has been reduced 80%+ since having one







)


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Your gonna love the Sabertooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for the 6100 if you can afford it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether you believe it to be true x4 x6 or x8 core they certainly perform ( multitasking wise ) like x4 x6 and x8 core cpus ( in my experience ). Whilst FX cpus don't perform to the standards of Intel SB or IB , for the price they ask i wouldn't expect them to ! This is not to say they are not solid working cpus because i know for fact they are. So i say go for the FX6100 or whatever is within your budget and best interests.
> I read all the negative and bad reviews of Bulldozer CPU's and still bought one, glad i did because to me they don't suck anywhere near as bad as they are made out to be ! ( My work flow time has been reduced 80%+ since having one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


+1 to Sabertooth very good board. Here is a couple teaser pics of what I'm doing with mine.






Build will completed by this weekend and photos will be posted in my build log.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Thats looking very lush














What Temps do you estimate after removing that monster heatsink ? Mine hit 38c on a very hot day so im curious now. Gonna check out ur log now


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Thats looking very lush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Temps do you estimate after removing that monster heatsink ? Mine hit 38c on a very hot day so im curious now. Gonna check out ur log now


Changed by design and plan for the build many times it has grown into this monster lol. I had a ton of hiccups as well with my old Gigabyte UD3 boards VRM going and taking the CPU with it LOL. Everything is working out now I plan for the VRM to be around 30-40 c when its all complete at full load. Hopefully it works out and I can overclock my FX8150 to 5ghz!! By this saturday all the pics should be up with the build finally complete ( Is anything ever complete, really). Get all finally components by this friday and will be leak testing overnight just to be sure. Already have done leak tests outside of the case with the GPU, VRM, CPU, and NB connects with zero problems. Better to be safe than sorry with all these components under water.


----------



## EdwinCodec

Hi guys! My Fx 8150 is taking too much Voltage compare to others. I did a overclocked to 4.4 and stable at 1.3875voltage. Now I'm trying to bump it up to 4.6ghz but it seems to be stable only under 1.45v. Also, my temperature are pretty suck even it's under water cooling. When I running 4.6ghz under prime95, the max temperature written on the hwmonitor is 64Celcius. Which is like no difference if it were to compare with a stock cooler. Any idea?

Specs:
CPU: Fx-8150
RAM: G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600
Mobo: Crosshair V Formula
Graphics Card: Club3D 7970 Royalking OC
Cooling: XSPC Rasa 750 Rs240 (modded):
i)Pump: Swiftech MCP355
II)Resevoir: XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25 Reservoir

I would put the settings for 4.6ghz
FSB: 200
Multiplier: 23
Cpu voltage: 1.45v and it goes 1.464v under prime95
Cpu/Nb: Auto (1.17v)
Dram: 1.5v
HT Link: 2200
Memory: 1600 default
NB: 2200

Some one guide me please thanks!


----------



## willup

Get ready. Get Set. Feast your eyes on this! Got my new pump today Swifttech MCP655 with bitspower red mod Looks fantastic!



















Where im going to mount the pump with my new res directly attached



Still got to Make a new acrylic cover for the psu and that should be about it









Get the new res tomorrow its this here:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_657&products_id=30839&zenid=0f7fb129519459a455fcb79a8b65cc87

Also performance-pcs.com has the MCP655 with already tapped for g1/4 threading. Suggest you go there if you don't like barbs hehe and save yourself some money like I did.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willup*
> 
> Get ready. Get Set. Feast your eyes on this! Got my new pump today Swifttech MCP655 with bitspower red mod Looks fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where im going to mount the pump with my new res directly attached
> 
> Still got to Make a new acrylic cover for the psu and that should be about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get the new res tomorrow its this here:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_657&products_id=30839&zenid=0f7fb129519459a455fcb79a8b65cc87
> Also performance-pcs.com has the MCP655 with already tapped for g1/4 threading. Suggest you go there if you don't like barbs hehe and save yourself some money like I did.


dude... i totally reek of jealousy... that custom loop is simply.... MFing cool... just keep posting pics... too bad i can't afford that kind of equipment... well i am capable... however, here in venezuela, is FREAKIN EXPENSIVE to buy just a rasa kit... again, congrats for that MASTER PIECE...


----------



## tambok2012

8120 and 8150 OWNERS can I ask whats your max overclock @ stock voltage??

Does increasing the Ghz increase Powerconsumption Even @ stock


----------



## tambok2012

8120 and 8150 OWNERS can I ask whats your max overclock @ stock voltage??

Does increasing the Ghz increase Powerconsumption Even @ stock


----------



## tambok2012

8120 and 8150 OWNERS can I ask whats your max overclock @ stock voltage??

Does increasing the Ghz increase Powerconsumption Even @ stock


----------



## tambok2012

8120 and 8150 OWNERS can I ask whats your max stable overclock @ stock voltage??

Does increasing the Ghz increase Powerconsumption Even @ stock?


----------



## tambok2012

sorry quad post im noob my internet is so slow, I click submit many times and the page does not continue to load, then I leave it for four mins then it posted 4 post..

SORRY GM's sorry my internet is just bad


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> 8120 and 8150 OWNERS can I ask whats your max overclock @ stock voltage??
> Does increasing the Ghz increase Powerconsumption Even @ stock


4.3Ghz was my Max OC on stock Voltages.


----------



## willup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude... i totally reek of jealousy... that custom loop is simply.... MFing cool... just keep posting pics... too bad i can't afford that kind of equipment... well i am capable... however, here in venezuela, is FREAKIN EXPENSIVE to buy just a rasa kit... again, congrats for that MASTER PIECE...


Thanks get the final pieces today already got the new pump mounted and ready. Should be leak testing tonight and firing it up tomorrow.


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> 8120 and 8150 OWNERS can I ask whats your max overclock @ stock voltage??
> Does increasing the Ghz increase Powerconsumption Even @ stock


About 4.4.
Yes.


----------



## Rawlie

Hi
Changed out my Fx8120 with a FX4170 from work to see how it measures up&#8230;.funky little processor the FX4170. Games like hell! Would recommend it ANY day&#8230;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2479935


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> 4.3Ghz was my Max OC on stock Voltages.


dang it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> About 4.4.
> Yes.


oh, I only got 4.2Ghz


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> 4.3Ghz was my Max OC on stock Voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> dang it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rrohbeck*
> 
> About 4.4.
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh, I only got 4.2Ghz
Click to expand...

4ghz


----------



## slaterec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> 4ghz


4.2


----------



## rrohbeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> dang it.
> oh, I only got 4.2Ghz


Don't forget that depends on many variables. This was with a NH-D14 and on a good motherboard (CHF V.)
Cooling and power matter even if you don't overvolt. They give you margin.


----------



## tambok2012

*@ that stock voltage Overclock how much powerconsumption You estimate if I'm Having:*

FX-8120
1 WD 500gb black
8gb ram (2x2gb) + (2x2gb)
1 HD6870
3 92mm fans
2 120mm fans

*?*


----------



## Walking Dude

I have the bulldozer and a sabertooth mobo, but in the process of building the rig, so dont have a cpu-z. YET!
no clue where to go from here. watercooling is a must, cause i will be oc'ing it. and a gaming rig,with money not a problem, to a point. just no clue for memory, psu, gpu, etc, in a switch 810 case.


----------



## tw33k

5.2GHz on air. Phanteks PH-TC14PE



Validation

I think I can go higher


----------



## itomic

Its just validation, and your voltage is very high. What is your P95 max stable OC ???


----------



## tw33k

Ummmm..no. Voltage is fine for for 5.2GHz. You obviously aren't in the 5GHz club


----------



## tankduck

Morning all,
Got my 8120 over the weekend, previous system was getting mega old because I was using work PCs so yeah I had a watercooled core 2 duo with 8800 GTX.

Anyway, was recommended the freezer 7 pro rev 2 heatsink and fan (since I was a bit out of touch with what's about) but I'm finding really bad load temperatures. I had to modify the heatsink a bit to fit with my memory but my idle is anything from 18 to 35 degrees c, but as soon as I hit prime 95 its 60 straight away, then slow climb past 70...when I stop it.

I didn't want my first post to be asking for help so sorry for that. I just need to know of the heatsink is suitable, it is getting warm/hot) to start with as I'm not sure whether to try putting some arctic silver on, or to put stock cooler on....or upgrade.

I set voltage to 1.3v as I thought that might be it.

This is what needed doing to the freezer pro.....I don't think they'll take it back somehow, thankfully it was cheaaaap!










It's a shame my waterblock won't fit it, well I haven't looked yet actually.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankduck*
> 
> Morning all,
> Got my 8120 over the weekend, previous system was getting mega old because I was using work PCs so yeah I had a watercooled core 2 duo with 8800 GTX.
> Anyway, was recommended the freezer 7 pro rev 2 heatsink and fan (since I was a bit out of touch with what's about) but I'm finding really bad load temperatures. I had to modify the heatsink a bit to fit with my memory but my idle is anything from 18 to 35 degrees c, but as soon as I hit prime 95 its 60 straight away, then slow climb past 70...when I stop it.
> I didn't want my first post to be asking for help so sorry for that. I just need to know of the heatsink is suitable, it is getting warm/hot) to start with as I'm not sure whether to try putting some arctic silver on, or to put stock cooler on....or upgrade.
> I set voltage to 1.3v as I thought that might be it.
> This is what needed doing to the freezer pro.....I don't think they'll take it back somehow, thankfully it was cheaaaap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame my waterblock won't fit it, well I haven't looked yet actually.


It won't fit at all..
The heatsync isn't really suitable I don't think. Well not for overclocking.. It should be okay for stock though am I correct?
Also nice mod-job








Surely you could have cut out less though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 5.2GHz on air. Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> 
> Validation
> I think I can go higher


Nice to see the Phanteks going to good use! What kind of temps does it bring?


----------



## tankduck

Yeah I was about 99% on it not fitting, but I hadn't even thought about it till I was on the train this morning.

Cheers for the mod comment, yeah I could have cut less off but I wanted a decent amount of clearance for getting my ram in and out without going at an angle.

Hope someone can verify whether or not this heatsink is not enough for this CPU. Is the stock one really bad? I'm don't particularly want to keep swapping but maybe if I compare it with the stock it'll help.


----------



## bf3player1978

I have a hard time believing 5ghz is stable on air. What is the prime95 temp after even an hour?


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Ummmm..no. Voltage is fine for for 5.2GHz. You obviously aren't in the 5GHz club


I am on another forum with FX 6100. Validation is just showdown. Stable OC is real deal.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Yeah I was about 99% on it not fitting, but I hadn't even thought about it till I was on the train this morning.
> 
> Cheers for the mod comment, yeah I could have cut less off but I wanted a decent amount of clearance for getting my ram in and out without going at an angle.
> 
> Hope someone can verify whether or not this heatsink is not enough for this CPU. Is the stock one really bad? I'm don't particularly want to keep swapping but maybe if I compare it with the stock it'll help.


well that fan on it looks weak. I would suggest add a fan to each side. Some decent flow 120mm fans will help cut the temps. Otherwise go with a well known heatsink, Cooler master 212 is a decent budget choice. Otherwise refer to the link below to help you choose a new heatsink/fan combo.

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2672&page=4

The Fx processors are toasty esp when you overvolt and overclock. It takes some serious cooling to keep them in respectable ranges when overclocking. Honestly with other processors you can slap on a decent heatsink and get the most outta it via overclock. With the Fx you can slap a decent heatsink on and still be limited via overclock due to thermals. Under a niffty watercooling setup is what it takes to get your full potential overclock.

I will be under full water here soon, with a 540 radiator, gpu blocks, and water block. When ever pile-driver comes out. Im done with air cooling. (im currently under water for cpu only antec 920)


----------



## tankduck

cheers duncan,
yeah I am not pleased with that heatsink to say the least, I haven't even started overclocking yet!!!

I've just stuck the stock heatsink and fan on and am getting 43 degrees C with prime95 under stock settings....albeit with an earache!!

I think I am going to look into getting a waterblock for this, it seems silly that I have some nice watercooling gear that is now sitting in a box gathering dust!

Will going into the late 70 degrees have damaged my cpu? I hope not!!

Thanks again Duncan, let the waterblock shopping begin


----------



## truckerguy

yes the late 70c is too much your more in the very low 60c area


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tankduck*
> 
> cheers duncan,
> yeah I am not pleased with that heatsink to say the least, I haven't even started overclocking yet!!!
> I've just stuck the stock heatsink and fan on and am getting 43 degrees C with prime95 under stock settings....albeit with an earache!!
> I think I am going to look into getting a waterblock for this, it seems silly that I have some nice watercooling gear that is now sitting in a box gathering dust!
> Will going into the late 70 degrees have damaged my cpu? I hope not!!
> Thanks again Duncan, let the waterblock shopping begin


Whith wath CPU u get 43C in P95 ????


----------



## tankduck

FX 8120 with stock cooler....is that bad then?

and Truckerguy, I know the late 70's is bad, but will going into the late 70's a handful of times whilst realising that the other cooler was a steaming pile of, have affected the chip in the long run?


----------



## itomic

I have hard time to belive that u get to only 43C under P95 with stock cooler !! Its to low for stock cooler, or in your room is 10C !!


----------



## tankduck

Its not overclocked though, that's with standard settings, what sort of temperature would be normal with the stock cooler?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It won't fit at all..
> The heatsync isn't really suitable I don't think. Well not for overclocking.. It should be okay for stock though am I correct?
> Also nice mod-job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you could have cut out less though?
> *Nice to see the Phanteks going to good use! What kind of temps does it bring?*


Haven't done a temp test @ 5GHz+. My 8150 @ 4.5GHz with stock fans the average max temp was 47.c. Adding a UK-3000 to the front dropped temps to 41.3. Ambient was 20c


----------



## tankduck

Those temperatures sound great Tweek, definetely need to get my cooling sorted and see what I can get out of this thing!


----------



## tw33k

What are you using?


----------



## Formel

Can I join the club? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2484763


----------



## tambok2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tambok2012*
> 
> *@ that stock voltage Overclock how much powerconsumption You estimate if I'm Having:*
> FX-8120
> 1 WD 500gb black
> 8gb ram (2x2gb) + (2x2gb)
> 1 HD6870
> 3 92mm fans
> 2 120mm fans
> *?*


?


----------



## ryan w

GO here :http://www.overclock.net/t/1140534/psu-calc-final-release/0_20

download and enter specs

this is one of the best psu calculators i have used to judge power consumption needs of your current build


----------



## galbrecht71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 5.2GHz on air. Phanteks PH-TC14PE
> 
> Validation
> I think I can go higher


Nice! What cooler are you using?


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galbrecht71*
> 
> Nice! What cooler are you using?


He's Using The Phanteks PH-TC14PE


----------



## pirates712

Hi guys, I was wondering if someone could help me out with my overclock. Hardware is as follows:

FX-8150 (I should certainly hope!)
Asus Crosshair V bios 1503
16gb Corsair Vengeance

Bios Settings:

CPU ratio: 20
CPU bus: 245
memory: 1632
cpu/nb freq: 2205
ht link: 2695

Ram timing: 9-10-9-27
LLC's are at extreme
over-current protection is at 130%

core voltage: 1.45625v but it's reading 1.476v
cpu/nb : 1.4v
dram : 1.6v
nb : 1.3v
nb ht : 1.3v

Anyway I hope that's enough info. Basically it'll run prime95 on blend for about 10 runs before dropping a worker. I have two external radiators, a 240 and a 360 with the xpsc rasa block and a d5 pump and my temps are 49-54c at 72 ambient. I don't really want to give it any more voltage because if I do the board heats up and even though the cpu is only at ~57 it throttles it back to about 1.7ghz.

edit: also, I just ran a small in-place fft test and it blue screened after about 12 tests. I think it blue screens about 50% of the time as opposed to stopping a worker because of errors.

edit #2: just realized the llc was actually giving my cpu 1.524 volts under load


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> He's Using The Phanteks PH-TC14PE


That's right.


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pirates712*
> 
> Hi guys, I was wondering if someone could help me out with my overclock. Hardware is as follows:
> FX-8150 (I should certainly hope!)
> Asus Crosshair V bios 1503
> 16gb Corsair Vengeance
> Bios Settings:
> CPU ratio: 20
> CPU bus: 245
> memory: 1632
> cpu/nb freq: 2205
> ht link: 2695
> Ram timing: 9-10-9-27
> LLC's are at extreme
> over-current protection is at 130%
> core voltage: 1.45625v but it's reading 1.476v
> cpu/nb : 1.4v
> dram : 1.6v
> nb : 1.3v
> nb ht : 1.3v
> Anyway I hope that's enough info. Basically it'll run prime95 on blend for about 10 runs before dropping a worker. I have two external radiators, a 240 and a 360 with the xpsc rasa block and a d5 pump and my temps are 49-54c at 72 ambient. I don't really want to give it any more voltage because if I do the board heats up and even though the cpu is only at ~57 it throttles it back to about 1.7ghz.
> edit: also, I just ran a small in-place fft test and it blue screened after about 12 tests. I think it blue screens about 50% of the time as opposed to stopping a worker because of errors.
> edit #2: just realized the llc was actually giving my cpu 1.524 volts under load


too much vcore and cpu-nb v

try dialing in more ratio than bus..

i go for 225*21


----------



## pirates712

Thanks. Right now I've realized I have other problems. About 10 minutes into memtest86 the screen just goes black. The pc doesn't turn off but the display is black and nothing happens. Also it freezes sometimes but I think changing the memory timings *may* have helped that. Also if I go into the bios and try to look at the voltage monitor the computer will reset within 10 seconds. It's only on that page. I actually started this thread in the amd mobo subforum: http://www.overclock.net/t/1297383/crosshair-v-rebooting-under-voltage-monitor-memtest86-hangs/0_100


----------



## Valnjes

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2487598

Count me in.

I love this chip.


----------



## Wild Wally

Now that we are 2/3 rd's of the way through the 3rd quarter is there any word on Piledriver or has another release date slipped? Googling the subject only turns up relatively old articles.

WW


----------



## Stoffie

Hey Guys thought I would share an interesting price on the 8120 for guys in the UK,

http://www.cclonline.com/product/68161/FD8120FRGUBOX/CPUs/AMD-Bulldozer-FX-8120-Black-Edition-3-10GHz-Eight-Core-Processor/CPU0061/

surely there are no arguments to be had about the performance of the bulldozer? here in the UK that makes it cheaper than some of the mid range i3 processors!!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Hey Guys thought I would share an interesting price on the 8120 for guys in the UK,
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/68161/FD8120FRGUBOX/CPUs/AMD-Bulldozer-FX-8120-Black-Edition-3-10GHz-Eight-Core-Processor/CPU0061/
> surely there are no arguments to be had about the performance of the bulldozer? here in the UK that makes it cheaper than some of the mid range i3 processors!!


Wow that pretty good i got my 4100 + 2 free games for £94


----------



## Ghost12

Any of the fx club members currently running hd7870 crossfire set ups or similar? if there is, what is your experience with it. I have been running one 7870 and my fx8120 constantly maxes it out on the games I play so today I decided to buy another. Up to now been more than impressed with my fx,8120 I love this cpu but im just wondering how will cope with my new gpu set up from tomorrow. Any experience of it would be welcome. Thanks in advance


----------



## Stoffie

I got an 8120 at 4.5 ghz for 24/7 usage and a hd7970 clocked at 1200 core and 1600 for memory and it is fine, i reckon if i crossfired with another one it could probably still cope...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> I got an 8120 at 4.5 ghz for 24/7 usage and a hd7970 clocked at 1200 core and 1600 for memory and it is fine, i reckon if i crossfired with another one it could probably still cope...


well im interested to find out tomorrow. Obviously you would have to be an ostrich to be blind to the negative press but I have experienced none of it with my fx as yet. I suppose it helps I don't play any of the most common cpu bound games like sc2 or civ 5 so for me my fx is perfect and like I said pushes my single gpu to the limit so im looking forward to trying two tomorrow. I will still only be gaming at 1920x1080 so have a feeling I will max out both of the cards. have no intentions to use multiple monitors yet. The proof will be in the pudding I suppose but im pretty confident it will be fine. Am interested to hear any owners experience rather than biased benches from the wider net.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any of the fx club members currently running hd7870 crossfire set ups or similar? if there is, what is your experience with it. I have been running one 7870 and my fx8120 constantly maxes it out on the games I play so today I decided to buy another. Up to now been more than impressed with my fx,8120 I love this cpu but im just wondering how will cope with my new gpu set up from tomorrow. Any experience of it would be welcome. Thanks in advance


running 7870 crossfire here.

[email protected] 4.9ghz
rest in sig.

No problems. in the games i play. Playing 1080x3 eye infinity. Gives me solid game play in just about every game at this resolution. Cpu still strong enough to supply 99% GPU usage in games. Usually my gpu usage is in the 60-70% range, though i play with vsync on so usage throttles at 60fps. If i turn it off i get 99% usage. I've had two 7870's pretty much on their launch day. Figured 7870 crossfire is better than a single 7970, for about 100$ more. (7970's were 500$-550$ then) 7870's were 300-350$. Granted i spent few dollars more than a single 7970. I came from a 6870 1gb crossfire setup, the extra frame buffer really helped out.

To be honest a single 7870 highly overclocked provided enough performance for 60+fps in all games at 1080p or 1920x1200. The second card made 1x3 eye infinity a great experience with a single card settings had to be cut back a good bit. Some games i have played. Dota2, Supreme commander forged alliance, Supreme Commander 2, Civilization V, COD MW3, COD Black Ops, Battlefield 3, Witcher 2, Cties Xl 2012, Nexuiz, Portal, portal 2, Need for Speed Shift, Need for Speed Shift 2, Grid, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Fallen Earth, Skyrim , Crysis 2, Crysis Warhead, Age of Empires Online, Quake 4. Well you get the point i will stop listing games.

Waiting to drop in pile-driver. Upgrade is not needed, but i do a-lot of video work, and cad stuff, extreme mutitasking, so every extra bit of performance increases my productivity even if its only a few seconds here and there, over a few months it adds up.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> running 7870 crossfire here.
> [email protected] 4.9ghz
> rest in sig.
> No problems. in the games i play. Playing 1080x3 eye infinity. Gives me solid game play in just about every game at this resolution. Cpu still strong enough to supply 99% GPU usage in games. Usually my gpu usage is in the 60-70% range, though i play with vsync on so usage throttles at 60fps. If i turn it off i get 99% usage. I've had two 7870's pretty much on their launch day. Figured 7870 crossfire is better than a single 7970, for about 100$ more. (7970's were 500$-550$ then) 7870's were 300-350$. Granted i spent few dollars more than a single 7970. I came from a 6870 1gb crossfire setup, the extra frame buffer really helped out.
> To be honest a single 7870 highly overclocked provided enough performance for 60+fps in all games at 1080p or 1920x1200. The second card made 1x3 eye infinity a great experience with a single card settings had to be cut back a good bit. Some games i have played. Dota2, Supreme commander forged alliance, Supreme Commander 2, Civilization V, COD MW3, COD Black Ops, Battlefield 3, Witcher 2, Cties Xl 2012, Nexuiz, Portal, portal 2, Need for Speed Shift, Need for Speed Shift 2, Grid, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Fallen Earth, Skyrim , Crysis 2, Crysis Warhead, Age of Empires Online, Quake 4. Well you get the point i will stop listing games.
> Waiting to drop in pile-driver. Upgrade is not needed, but i do a-lot of video work, and cad stuff, extreme mutitasking, so every extra bit of performance increases my productivity even if its only a few seconds here and there, over a few months it adds up.


That's brilliant thanks. Will be going eyefinity route myself sometime in the near future but first wanted to try crossfire. Thanks for the input


----------



## Nocturin

Hey guys,

I need your input!

I can purchase a 965BE or a 6100 for about $100

Which should I get and can you point me to any good comparisons?

My rig broke and I'm tired of waiting on the RMA process (been almost 3 months) so I need a new decent(will be used for low-quality/minecraft gaming) and the mobo is AM3+ so it's backwards compatible with the AM3.


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I need your input!
> I can purchase a 965BE or a 6100 for about $100
> Which should I get and can you point me to any good comparisons?
> My rig broke and I'm tired of waiting on the RMA process (been almost 3 months) so I need a new decent(will be used for low-quality/minecraft gaming) and the mobo is AM3+ so it's backwards compatible with the AM3.


That's a tough one. When faced with the same decision recently, I took the FX 6100.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> That's a tough one. When faced with the same decision recently, I took the FX 6100.


I was thinking the same due to the clockability and extra instruction sets but i dont know if the 760g mobo can Oc or do it with stability.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I was thinking the same due to the clockability and extra instruction sets but i dont know if the 760g mobo can Oc or do it with stability.


Do you Know which 760G Board it is?


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I was thinking the same due to the clockability and extra instruction sets but i dont know if the 760g mobo can Oc or do it with stability.


The board they give you with it is kinda weak. You must be talking about a freebie board from MicroCenter. I'm in the process of buying a better board before I build with the FX 6100. I want to build once and not be disappointed.


----------



## ted86

Add me, got an FX-8120 and I love it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2494141


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Lol Ghost12 nice to see your using one of my wallpapers for your rig pic









Here's a new one with slight optical illusion effect that i made ( see if you can see the effect ?)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Lol Ghost12 nice to see your using one of my wallpapers for your rig pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one with slight optical illusion effect that i made ( see if you can see the effect ?)


That's great thanks. Just saved and applied to second monitor now.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Lol Ghost12 nice to see your using one of my wallpapers for your rig pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new one with slight optical illusion effect that i made ( see if you can see the effect ?)


Wow Nice, I see it Look in the top left corner and it looks like the bottom Corner is moving like a escalator


----------



## Ghost12

Well this morning I received my second gigabyte hd7870 to put with my fx8120. To be truthful was slightly worried about what the performance would be but that worry has quickly left the building. I have been very happy with the fx with one gpu and im as equally happy with two. Bf3 maxed out multiplayer team deathmatch gave me minimum 51fps 129max and 94avg. My 3dmark 11 graphics score nearly doubled also from round 7000 to 13000 . Constant maxed out both cards on what I have tested so far. I love this cpu.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well this morning I received my second gigabyte hd7870 to put with my fx8120. To be truthful was slightly worried about what the performance would be but that worry has quickly left the building. I have been very happy with the fx with one gpu and im as equally happy with two. Bf3 maxed out multiplayer team deathmatch gave me minimum 51fps 129max and 94avg. My 3dmark 11 graphics score nearly doubled also from round 7000 to 13000 . Constant maxed out both cards on what I have tested so far. I love this cpu.


wow. what driver are you using for the gpus? thanks.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wow. what driver are you using for the gpus? thanks.


12.8ccc and im on windows 8 preview. I have stuck to the factory overclock with the gpu`s. I had the first one for a month and messed with all the different tweaking tools and different oc clocks but the only one that is constantly stable is using overdrive and factory oc. Now have 2 don't really need oc for the gains achieved. I can oc the gpu to 1200 core and 48000vram for benches then will crash in u tube or something at idle so will leave them both stock from now on.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 12.8ccc and im on windows 8 preview. I have stuck to the factory overclock with the gpu`s. I had the first one for a month and messed with all the different tweaking tools and different oc clocks but the only one that is constantly stable is using overdrive and factory oc. Now have 2 don't really need oc for the gains achieved. I can oc the gpu to 1200 core and 48000vram for benches then will crash in u tube or something at idle so will leave them both stock from now on.


so, 12.8 works for you. i've read others have problems using it in xfire , especially bf3. i think your score is great. the crashing in u tube might be caused by enabled Hardware Acceleration.


----------



## Ghost12

3d mark 11 before and after crossfire.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4236046

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4256518

The gpu clocks show the idle speeds for some reason. The scaling scores show crossfire working fully though so not sure why that is


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> so, 12.8 works for you. i've read others have problems using it in xfire , especially bf3. i think your score is great. the crashing in u tube might be caused by enabled Hardware Acceleration.


Yes seems to work fine. No black or any other colour screens at idle and no problem in bf3. Tried benching dirt showdown but crossfire doesn't work in that or is not recognised. Maybe has something to do with the os not sure. only problems I have had with 12.8 is when trying to oc with anything other than overdrive.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes seems to work fine. No black or any other colour screens at idle and no problem in bf3. Tried benching dirt showdown but crossfire doesn't work in that or is not recognised. Maybe has something to do with the os not sure. only problems I have had with 12.8 is when trying to oc with anything other than overdrive.


Download the latest 12.7 Cap 3 for crossfire in Dirt Showdown, and you really got 12.8 to work with no bugs? My fans stop on one of my cards and crossfire stops working and black screens surfing the web


----------



## ebduncan

I am running 12.8. 12.7 cap 3

no issues. Then again i don't play dirt showdown.

The factory overclock on the gigabyte 7870's is weak. The gpu overclocks well. I'm running 1200 core on both cards and 1400 mem. Same cards. Gigabyte 7870 wind force.

No mods to the cards other than antec formula 6 (nano diamond) thermal compound , instead of the stock crap. I am still on a fence about using copper shims on the memory and the same thermal compound, or just to get higher quality thermal pads. Leaning towards the first option. Doubt will make much a difference just something that is cheap and fun to fiddle with.

Also if you overclock using a different utility , then you must turn off AMD overdrive in the catalyst software. I personally use sapphire trix.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I am running 12.8. 12.7 cap 3
> no issues. Then again i don't play dirt showdown.
> The factory overclock on the gigabyte 7870's is weak. The gpu overclocks well. I'm running 1200 core on both cards and 1400 mem. Same cards. Gigabyte 7870 wind force.
> No mods to the cards other than antec formula 6 (nano diamond) thermal compound , instead of the stock crap. I am still on a fence about using copper shims on the memory and the same thermal compound, or just to get higher quality thermal pads. Leaning towards the first option. Doubt will make much a difference just something that is cheap and fun to fiddle with.
> Also if you overclock using a different utility , then you must turn off AMD overdrive in the catalyst software. I personally use sapphire trix.


Congrats with your oc`s. The first gpu of mine will not go over 1170 core but was stable at 1450 vram. not tried to oc the second one yet. Just arrived this morning. I did have overdrive turned off and tried after burner, asus gpu tweak and overdrive to no success with the first gpu. Think will stay stock for a while now. Im on 12.8 and 12.7 and all running fine except dirt showdown. I don't play it, it came free with my first gpu and is good for a bench.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Download the latest 12.7 Cap 3 for crossfire in Dirt Showdown, and you really got 12.8 to work with no bugs? My fans stop on one of my cards and crossfire stops working and black screens surfing the web


Thanks. Downloaded and installed cap12.7. ran dirt showdown and no fps difference to single gpu unless im missing a setting somewhere


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks. Downloaded and installed cap12.7. ran dirt showdown and no fps difference to single gpu unless im missing a setting somewhere


Must be a codemasters thing... f1 2011 is the same infact the FPS drops if you use crossfire...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Must be a codemasters thing... f1 2011 is the same infact the FPS drops if you use crossfire...


Just tested the gpu`s oc with 5 loops of dirt showdown on ultra(if oc going to fail will fail during that bench) and then directly into 3dmark11 again. Clocks @1150 vram at 1350 with +20 power. got a better score but I think the difference is minimal considering extra heat. Hit 72C gpu.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4259568


----------



## tweakpower

Hi guys, i recently got FX-4100 CPU, need a bit of advice.

Is it possible on FX CPU's to turn off DCT Unganged Mode (turn on Ganged mode)?

Motherboard is MSI 870s-x45 (FX), as you can see from BIOS that option is grayed out.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/p8291053.jpg/

I've tried, other versions of BIOS (now at latest), changed memory settings to "manual" instead of Auto, latencies etc. Nothing works so far.

So, is it possible for FX processor to change memory mode? Anything i missed?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfare*
> 
> The board they give you with it is kinda weak. You must be talking about a freebie board from MicroCenter. I'm in the process of buying a better board before I build with the FX 6100. I want to build once and not be disappointed.


Yea I am







. I love microcenter!

If I had the extra 150$ I'd get the 3570k with the crappy mobo to hold me over (if I had an extra 350 I'd get the 230$ 3820 and a gene-z from the egg )but money is super tight and this is just a place holder system until I get my parts back. I think a friend has a 3870x2 that I can use so that just shows how desperate I am







.

With the 6100 and mobo (as long as it works im happy @ stock) I can get a cheap case and decent PSU with a 5770/6770/7770 and give it to the living room for HTPC purposes







.

It's always been frustrating that MC doesn't carry the Asus ROG boards







.

edit:

I've been contemplating the 8120 bundle($139) but also the 1045t bundle($89). too, but I figured the 6100 bundle ($109) bundle would be the best minecrafting for the cheap.

any opinions guys? cheaper is definitely better!

edit edit edit:
bundle link

no OC'ing, no money for HS or better board







.

http://www.microcenter.com/site/products/amd_bundles.aspx


----------



## grunion

Is 15.4k about avg for a [email protected]?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Is 15.4k about avg for a [email protected]?


in what?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> in what?


In the link in his post! 3D mark vantage. Click the link


----------



## cosminmocan

Did u guys tried to lap the fx 8120 , i have bought in february a thermalright true spirit 140 which has a wery unflat base that needs to be lapped and i was wondering if the cpu shoud be lapped to or if its safe to lapp it


----------



## ebduncan

you can lap the cpu. Most people don't as it voids the warranty.

Then again if you overclock so does that. I lapped my antec 920, but not the cpu itself. I took a machinist flat edge and found it to be rather flat already.


----------



## Rawlie

FX4170
Asus M5A99x
cooler master 600w
3D HD6850
CPU Cooler Thermalright 140 True Spirit with single fan
CPU overclocked base to 4530 Mhz and turbo boost to 4830 Mhz on 1.413v
FSB 2317 Mhz
Ram 1680Mhz on 1.65v (8gig)
NB 2317 Mhz
LLC on NB set to medium (50%)
LLC on CPU set to Optimised
CPU core temps do not go over 40c
CPU socket Does not go over 50c
MB stays around 38c
VRM spread is on
Everything else in the Cool n Quite section is on. TPU and EPU is on
Game FPS increased a few frames with this overclock from the standard over clock I had from 4600mhz with turbo off. System boost faster and loads programmes and games faster with this overclock.
(Interresting)


----------



## tweakpower

Can you please replay to me when you got time, go to the BIOS, and see if is possible to change CPU memory controller mode in Ganged mode (like on PII CPU's). Thank you in advance.

I did some test,a nd i found that FX CPU's don't suffer from same bug as PII CPU's using unganged mode, but, my testing is very limited (only few games), but anyways, i would like to try it,a nd mine BIOS (Mainboard) do not allows me to turn off DCT Unganged mode, or in translation, to turn on Ganged mode.

Thanks.


----------



## stickg1

What should I expect my limit to be on a FX-8150 with a Hyper 212 Evo. Right now I have 4.4GHz at 1.4125v. My max temp is 54C after an hour of Prime95. The temps get too high if I raise the voltage anymore and the clocks are unstable above 4.4. I have only changed the multiplier, would it helped if I raise the FSB, downclock my memory multiplier and possibly raise NB?


----------



## Tweeky

that good for air cooling


----------



## stickg1

Okay, I was hoping to get 4.6 but 4.4 is good. Are there added benefits to raising the NB past 2200MHz (thats where Im at now).

Also I read about claims of the chip being better for gaming if your BIOS has the option to run one compute unit per core. In my BIOS I have this. The guy was taking too long to post his results







so I got skeptical and tried it myself. My scores on Unigine Heaven 3.0 and 3Dmark11 were basically identical. And when I ran Cinebench, even when I overclocked to 4.9GHz (I was able to get overclocks much higher using the chip 4c/4t because of less heat) my score still fell short of my old Phenom II 980BE. So I guess this guy was full of it, or I was doing something wrong. Anyone heard of these claims or have any input?


----------



## Tweeky

my 8150 is definitely slower than my 1090t


----------



## NostraD

I ran the 8120 for a while and didn't like it at all. Maybe I had a bad chip, but would NOT OC for anything. I ended up selling it and went back to my FX-4100 - and I overclock the heck out of it. I had it over 4GHz on air, but it's underwater now and easily clocks over 5GHz. I keep it at 4.9GHz for long gaming sessions. Never had a problem with the 5GHz clock, but I want my chip to last a while...I'm kinda fond of it.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















GREAT Chip!


----------



## truckerguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Okay, I was hoping to get 4.6 but 4.4 is good. Are there added benefits to raising the NB past 2200MHz (thats where Im at now).
> Also I read about claims of the chip being better for gaming if your BIOS has the option to run one compute unit per core. In my BIOS I have this. The guy was taking too long to post his results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I got skeptical and tried it myself. My scores on Unigine Heaven 3.0 and 3Dmark11 were basically identical. And when I ran Cinebench, even when I overclocked to 4.9GHz (I was able to get overclocks much higher using the chip 4c/4t because of less heat) my score still fell short of my old Phenom II 980BE. So I guess this guy was full of it, or I was doing something wrong. Anyone heard of these claims or have any input?


here give this a read it shows it all and bench tests at diffrent NB frequancys and HT link frequancys and diffrent ram speeds

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/bulldozer-overclocking-guide-performance-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming


----------



## jayflores

goodevening!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> I ran the 8120 for a while and didn't like it at all. Maybe I had a bad chip, but would NOT OC for anything. I ended up selling it and went back to my FX-4100 - and I overclock the heck out of it. I had it over 4GHz on air, but it's underwater now and easily clocks over 5GHz. I keep it at 4.9GHz for long gaming sessions. Never had a problem with the 5GHz clock, but I want my chip to last a while...I'm kinda fond of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT Chip!


I saw Your Chip was reaching 76C that was abit To Hot.


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> I saw Your Chip was reaching 76C that was abit To Hot.


Actually that 76c is a motherboard temp (NB, look again), but yes, too warm for that as well. The max temp for the CPU is 49c. This chip hasn't been over 50c since I placed it under water. I feel like I could get 6GHz if I tried - especially if I had a better motherboard that I could water cool as well.


----------



## TechCrazy

Is it the 8cores or bulldozer in general that people dont like? I currently have a phenom 965 and if a buddy buys it I was looking at the fx6200.


----------



## Tweeky

the 965 is very good chip

the bulldozer chip for there price are not much better

the new piledriver chip are coming in October

i have bulldozer chip and i would recommend you use the 965 and wait and see what piledriver can do

the bulldozer chip are very disappointing


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> the 965 is very good chip
> the bulldozer chip for there price are not much better
> the new piledriver chip are coming in October
> i have bulldozer chip and i would recommend you use the 965 and wait and see what piledriver can do
> the bulldozer chip are very disappointing


I'm not sure why people keep saying that the bulldozer chips are disappointing? Not to everyone - I love my FX-4100 - not disappointed in the least. I don't believe I could find a 4 core chip that runs as well and overclocks as easily for $100 (or less - got mine for $85)! Not to mention they run super cool. I liked my Phenom IIs well enough, (I've had several, the 6 core 1055 being another fav) but most of them were 125W and ran really hot unless I had them under water. I guess everyone has their opinions/likes/dislikes - but to me this is one great little chip. And the FX 8 core (8150 I think) did set the new overclocking World Record, knocking Intel off their long-held throne...but I'm just saying.


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Actually that 76c is a motherboard temp (NB, look again), but yes, too warm for that as well. The max temp for the CPU is 49c. This chip hasn't been over 50c since I placed it under water. I feel like I could get 6GHz if I tried - especially if I had a better motherboard that I could water cool as well.


I did some research as to why the temp was so high on that motherboard TMPIN1 reading...come to find out that its a dead sensor that is not monitoring anything. It is known for reading extremely high and random temps. I watched mine and it can get as high as 80c at idle...with nothing going on. (and there wasn't smoke or fire...







) Same thing with my folding rig - two different motherboards.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t293321.html
Recent OC after 30 minutes of P95 - no fire LOL


----------



## stickg1

Bulldozer was disappointing because it was hyped up to be the newest top of the line chip, and then when it was released it didn't even outperform it's predecessor (Phenom II). It's kind of an oddball with it's architecture. Your 4 core is really a 2 core with 4 modules and two of those modules share resources with each other. I'm not hating, I like my bulldozer, and I love AMD. I'm just telling the general consensus of the Enthusiast Community when it comes to Bulldozer. I think AMD will start picking things back up with Piledriver and Steamroller.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Bulldozer was disappointing because it was hyped up to be the newest top of the line chip, and then when it was released it didn't even outperform it's predecessor (Phenom II). It's kind of an oddball with it's architecture. Your 4 core is really a 2 core with 4 modules and two of those modules share resources with each other. I'm not hating, I like my bulldozer, and I love AMD. I'm just telling the general consensus of the Enthusiast Community when it comes to Bulldozer. I think AMD will start picking things back up with Piledriver and Steamroller.


It gets out performed at stock, but people have to realise you can't compare different architectures clock for clock, at highest stable 24/7 clocks a bulldozer wipes the floor with a phenom2 at multithreaded tasks,

In cinebench, 3d vantage and 3dmark11 my 8120 @ 4.6ghz is atleast 15 - 20% faster than my 1090t @ 4ghz, my 1090t will not go any higher and be stable but the 8120 still has more room to go higher, when piledriver comes out it's the 1090t that is going to go and collect dust not the 8120.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> I did some research as to why the temp was so high on that motherboard TMPIN1 reading...come to find out that its a dead sensor that is not monitoring anything. It is known for reading extremely high and random temps. I watched mine and it can get as high as 80c at idle...with nothing going on. (and there wasn't smoke or fire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Same thing with my folding rig - two different motherboards.
> http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/t293321.html
> Recent OC after 30 minutes of P95 - no fire LOL


Hmm Okay well i know from My Gigabyte Board the TMPIN2 Is The Vrms But I only just noticed you had a Msi board and i know that they have diffrent reading, Wow your Chip is running pretty Cool.


----------



## stickg1

Hmmm, well that's 8 cores vs 6 cores. Also my dozer loses to my friends 1100t, 4.6 vs 4.0.

In terms of gaming performance the dozer is no improvement over phenom 2...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hmmm, well that's 8 cores vs 6 cores. Also my dozer loses to my friends 1100t, 4.6 vs 4.0.
> In terms of gaming performance the dozer is no improvement over phenom 2...


8 cores? not according to your previous post regards the fx4100?? 2 cores 4 threads. According to the way you view the architecture its 4 cores with 8 threads? cant call it two different things in two posts to balance your own opinion.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> It gets out performed at stock, but people have to realise you can't compare different architectures clock for clock, at highest stable 24/7 clocks a bulldozer wipes the floor with a phenom2 at multithreaded tasks,
> In cinebench, 3d vantage and 3dmark11 my 8120 @ 4.6ghz is atleast 15 - 20% faster than my 1090t @ 4ghz, my 1090t will not go any higher and be stable but the 8120 still has more room to go higher, when piledriver comes out it's the 1090t that is going to go and collect dust not the 8120.


+1


----------



## stickg1

AMD advertises it as 8 cores, don't you think it should handily beat a 6 core from a previous generation?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> AMD advertises it as 8 cores, don't you think it should handily beat a 6 core from a previous generation?


Its new architecture. Did they get it 100% right first time? no. Is it a bad cpu? definitely not. Will it improve? tba. The marketing of the cpu range was the huge mistake in my mind not the attempt at moving forward. After a few months release the prices of the cpu are more in line with the actual performance. Had they been marketed as such this whole bulldozer hate train would never have happened. I have a [email protected] and it performs very well if also power hungry. I recently added a second gpu, 2xhd 7870 which I was advised against regards bottlenecking and I am very impressed with the scaling. The fact is in a user related scenario, ie, I don't play many core intense games and game at 1920x1080 there is not much difference between the platforms.

some 3d mark 11 benches for you to consider

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4236046 my fx with 1 gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4146024 i5 with one similar gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4259568 my fx crossfire

I was told my fx couldnt push two high end gpu. I ignored and am very happy

Bf3 multiplayer min fps 65 avg 98 max 129

Not bad for a terrible cpu that in the uk last week you could buy for £99. roughly half the price of its supposed intel counterpart


----------



## Demonkev666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> AMD advertises it as 8 cores, don't you think it should handily beat a 6 core from a previous generation?


it does work as an eight core want proof ?

if you want proof trying following these

I've got cinebench11.5R on advance benchmark

run cinebench 11.5R single thread with affinity set to one Core only with in one module in windows task manger

then run something else like IntelBurntest set to one thread and set affinity to one core. Use the other core with in the same module as cinebench 11.5r is using with task manger to set core affinity.

in single thread it acts a 4 cores because it gets all access to the frond-end and L2 cache. Which there are only 4.

Then when your done go and set cinebench 11.5r to all threads in affinity and do the main cpu test and tell me what your MP ratio was after words.

I've done this and got my single thread to show as low as 0.58-0.63

normally I get around 0.75-0.77 that's at 3.1ghz for my FX 8120.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demonkev666*
> 
> it does work as an eight core want proof ?
> if you want proof trying following these
> I've got cinebench11.5R on advance benchmark
> run cinebench 11.5R single thread with affinity set to one Core in with in one module in windows task manger
> then run something else like IntelBurntest Or prime95 set to one thread/core use the other core with in the same module as cinebench 11.5r is using with task manger to set core affinity.
> in single thread it acts a 4 cores because it gets all access to the frond-end and L2 cache. Which there are only 4.
> Then when your done go and set cinebench 11.5r to all threads in affinity and do the main cpu test and tell me what your MP ratio was after words.
> I've done this and got my single thread to show as low as 0.58-0.63
> normally I get around 0.75-0.77 that's at 3.1ghz for my FX 8120.


100% correct. The member/poster is counter acting his own arguments between posts to suit. Advised the 4100 was 2 cores 4 threads then when faced with owner facts between phenom and bulldozer called fx8, 8 cores to justify its performance against a six core. Very confusing and not well thought out basis for debates.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its new architecture. Did they get it 100% right first time? no. Is it a bad cpu? definitely not. Will it improve? tba. The marketing of the cpu range was the huge mistake in my mind not the attempt at moving forward. After a few months release the prices of the cpu are more in line with the actual performance. Had they been marketed as such this whole bulldozer hate train would never have happened. I have a [email protected] and it performs very well if also power hungry. I recently added a second gpu, 2xhd 7870 which I was advised against regards bottlenecking and I am very impressed with the scaling. The fact is in a user related scenario, ie, I don't play many core intense games and game at 1920x1080 there is not much difference between the platforms.
> some 3d mark 11 benches for you to consider
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4236046 my fx with 1 gpu
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4146024 i5 with one similar gpu
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4259568 my fx crossfire
> I was told my fx couldnt push two high end gpu. I ignored and am very happy
> Bf3 multiplayer min fps 65 avg 98 max 129
> Not bad for a terrible cpu that in the uk last week you could buy for £99. roughly half the price of its supposed intel counterpart


I can agree with that about the AMD marketing. All i was doing was explaining why it has a bad stigma. I didn't say it was terrible, I'm an owner too.

Price drops have made it even more worth while indeed.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I can agree with that about the AMD marketing. All i was doing was explaining why it has a bad stigma. I didn't say it was terrible, I'm an owner too.
> Price drops have made it even more worth while indeed.


Correct it has a ridiculously bad stigma which will be very hard to recover from. I read all the threads regards piledriver release and expected performance. The intel/performance/enthusiast crowd has written it off already due to expected ipc improvements and single threaded performance whilst people who own the am3+ platform are quite positive about it. Based on the price you can buy the fx today it doesn't deserve the stigma. It was a huge marketing error. The cpu today based on todays price does not deserve the slating it receives in real world performance. The future of it will be dependant on the launch price and marketing of piledriver.


----------



## stickg1

Yeah, I'm not sure if I'm going to grab a pile driver right away. Right now my dozer is used primarily by my 7 year old stepson. I put a GDDR5 6670 in there for him and it plays his platformers flawlessly. He's spoiled! Then again i would love to tinker with a pile driver. Just like i still tinker with the dozer!

I love my 7870, i actually sold my two 6950s and bought it (plus a new ssd). The 6950s sucked allot of power and were so loud. My 7870 is whisper quiet even at 75% fan speed. I run the wholes system on a 500w enermax now. Still maxes out all the games I've been playing in 1080p. (older games, skyrim, New Vegas, etc.)

Very capable card. I bet two of them is phenomenal.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure if I'm going to grab a pile driver right away. Right now my dozer is used primarily by my 7 year old stepson. I put a GDDR5 6670 in there for him and it plays his platformers flawlessly. He's spoiled! Then again i would love to tinker with a pile driver. Just like i still tinker with the dozer!
> I love my 7870, i actually sold my two 6950s and bought it (plus a new ssd). The 6950s sucked allot of power and were so loud. My 7870 is whisper quiet even at 75% fan speed. I run the wholes system on a 500w enermax now. Still maxes out all the games I've been playing in 1080p. (older games, skyrim, New Vegas, etc.)
> Very capable card. I bet two of them is phenomenal.


I run the 7870 as well. I had a 6850 previously, and while great, I wanted an update. I can't hear it over my case fans, even if the case fans were whisper silent I wouldn't hear them. The power on the thing is great and it doesn't get insanely hot. I'm curious to know how powerful a sli setup would be compared to getting a 7950 or so.


----------



## Wild Wally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Correct it has a ridiculously bad stigma which will be very hard to recover from. I read all the threads regards piledriver release and expected performance. The intel/performance/enthusiast crowd has written it off already due to expected ipc improvements and single threaded performance whilst people who own the am3+ platform are quite positive about it. Based on the price you can buy the fx today it doesn't deserve the stigma. It was a huge marketing error. The cpu today based on todays price does not deserve the slating it receives in real world performance. The future of it will be dependant on the launch price and marketing of piledriver.


Anyone remember the Pentium Pro? It had terrible performance until the software caught up with it. I believe the same will hold true with bulldozer/piledriver except the currfent performance is not terrible. When the software catches up and more products (especially games) are multi-threaded I predict we will see a very satisfying performance increase.

WW


----------



## PoseidonsPalace

hi guys, new to the forum but would like to ask if anybody can supply me with the optimal settings for the FX8120 on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX.

Current Spec:

8Gb corsair (red) 1866mhz
AMD fx8120 using stock cooler.
Power supply Atrix 500T (MUst be at least 5 years old but has never failed me yet
HDD 1 (system) - Maxtor 6 L200M0 SATA
HDD 2 (Storage) - Samsung HD103UJ
CDD 1 - Tsst Corp CDDVDW SH-S223C
Graphics - Geforce 9500GT (1GB)

at the minute my memory timing and voltages appear to be all over the place and it has taken me nearly a w eek to get the system to run without crashing and freezing.

current cpu-id is



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501248

the problem i have is i am unsure what setting i need to change in the bios as the values stated are as follows:




i also ran MaxxMem



any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Jez


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> I run the 7870 as well. I had a 6850 previously, and while great, I wanted an update. I can't hear it over my case fans, even if the case fans were whisper silent I wouldn't hear them. The power on the thing is great and it doesn't get insanely hot. I'm curious to know how powerful a sli setup would be compared to getting a 7950 or so.


Crossfire 7870 is faster than single 7970 let alone 7950. Depends on the prices and what willing to pay is suppose. I bought my first 7870 a month ago, bit of a boob considering the then imminent release of the 660ti which led to the amd price cuts. I am very happy with the cards. I have no driver issues and they are not noisy even in crossfire. They run warmer in crossfire though. The uk price on the 7950 has fallen to small difference between certain models of 7950 and 7870. If I was buying today I would get 2x7950 simply for the 3gb vram over two. The scaling in crossfire is great my graphics score has doubled in 3d mark 11 and I cants say I have noticed any micro stutter either. Highly recommended


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoseidonsPalace*
> 
> hi guys, new to the forum but would like to ask if anybody can supply me with the optimal settings for the FX8120 on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX.
> Current Spec:
> 8Gb corsair (red) 1866mhz
> AMD fx8120 using stock cooler.
> Power supply Atrix 500T (MUst be at least 5 years old but has never failed me yet
> HDD 1 (system) - Maxtor 6 L200M0 SATA
> HDD 2 (Storage) - Samsung HD103UJ
> CDD 1 - Tsst Corp CDDVDW SH-S223C
> Graphics - Geforce 9500GT (1GB)
> at the minute my memory timing and voltages appear to be all over the place and it has taken me nearly a w eek to get the system to run without crashing and freezing.
> current cpu-id is
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501248
> the problem i have is i am unsure what setting i need to change in the bios as the values stated are as follows:
> 
> 
> i also ran MaxxMem
> 
> any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks
> Jez


I wouldn't recommend a heavy overclock, or any overclock for that matter with the stock cooler...

You need better cooling to raise the voltage.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoseidonsPalace*
> 
> hi guys, new to the forum but would like to ask if anybody can supply me with the optimal settings for the FX8120 on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX.
> Current Spec:
> 8Gb corsair (red) 1866mhz
> AMD fx8120 using stock cooler.
> Power supply Atrix 500T (MUst be at least 5 years old but has never failed me yet
> HDD 1 (system) - Maxtor 6 L200M0 SATA
> HDD 2 (Storage) - Samsung HD103UJ
> CDD 1 - Tsst Corp CDDVDW SH-S223C
> Graphics - Geforce 9500GT (1GB)
> at the minute my memory timing and voltages appear to be all over the place and it has taken me nearly a w eek to get the system to run without crashing and freezing.
> current cpu-id is
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501248
> the problem i have is i am unsure what setting i need to change in the bios as the values stated are as follows:
> 
> 
> i also ran MaxxMem
> 
> any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks
> Jez


jesus what the hell is wrong with your CPU/NB voltage??? 2.0v or 2.8?????


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> jesus what the hell is wrong with your CPU/NB voltage??? 2.0v or 2.8?????


I had loads of problems with this board over volting after blue screens whilst overclocking.You had that problem? It tried volting my cpu at 1.65 once. The voltages go crazy. Auto settings on cpu and cpu/nb do not work for me at all. They have to be manually set therefore also rendering the offset mode useless. He needs to set them at stock manually then go with the multiplier from there. Stock air maybe 3.8 if lucky before thermal ceiling.


----------



## truckerguy

The over volting is your LLC being on auto


----------



## Ghost12

Thanks truckerguy I worked that out after a few crashes but that whats happening to the poster with the fx I think. After crashing he is overvolting. Needs to set the main things to manual.


----------



## Durvelle27

will this be updated


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoseidonsPalace*
> 
> hi guys, new to the forum but would like to ask if anybody can supply me with the optimal settings for the FX8120 on a ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Current Spec:
> 8Gb corsair (red) 1866mhz
> AMD fx8120 using stock cooler.
> Power supply Atrix 500T (MUst be at least 5 years old but has never failed me yet
> HDD 1 (system) - Maxtor 6 L200M0 SATA
> HDD 2 (Storage) - Samsung HD103UJ
> CDD 1 - Tsst Corp CDDVDW SH-S223C
> Graphics - Geforce 9500GT (1GB)
> 
> 
> at the minute my memory timing and voltages appear to be all over the place and it has taken me nearly a w eek to get the system to run without crashing and freezing.
> current cpu-id is
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501248
> the problem i have is i am unsure what setting i need to change in the bios as the values stated are as follows:
> 
> 
> i also ran MaxxMem
> 
> 
> 
> any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks
> Jez


Jez,
to start with (if I were you) I would reset/clear the CMOS using the jumper on the mother board. Then I would recheck the default settings in the BIOS and make a note of where everything is from ground-zero so-to-speak. With everything being all over the place I think it would be most beneficial to start from there.








Also, specify what you mean by "optimal settings". I am assuming you want a stable OC. Do you want to OC mem as well or just CPU? I have had some success overclocking the 8120 on the stock cooler, but the OC is minimal. Anyway, keep us posted.


----------



## 93til

First post on oc! I'm building a new rig soon and so far I'm set on getting the fx8120. I love the price and already plan on oc'ing it. Only games I play are BF3 and FSX and both will use the 8 cores, so I'm sure this cpu will be a great buy. I've also been looking at the piledriver but im not entirely sure if it will be worth waiting another 1-2 months for? Should I wait it out, or save $$$ and get the 8120 now?

Thanks


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *93til*
> 
> First post on oc! I'm building a new rig soon and so far I'm set on getting the fx8120. I love the price and already plan on oc'ing it. Only games I play are BF3 and FSX and both will use the 8 cores, so I'm sure this cpu will be a great buy. I've also been looking at the piledriver but im not entirely sure if it will be worth waiting another 1-2 months for? Should I wait it out, or save $$$ and get the 8120 now?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to the forum buddy 

I would have to say if you can wait for Piledriver, when wait. in the early release, I see it being the same as the 8120/50 release last year where the 8320's will clock as high if not higher than the 8350's (if they use the same numbering). They don't seem to have as great as binning set up in the early launch so getting the slightly lower chip is actually the smart move.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Piledriver might be here in about a month.


----------



## 93til

I can wait til October at the latest. The price for the 8320 would be in the $200-220 range right? I couldn't spend much more than that.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *93til*
> 
> I can wait til October at the latest. The price for the 8320 would be in the $200-220 range right? I couldn't spend much more than that.


Yeah I don't think it'll be much more than $200.00.


----------



## stickg1

Is anyone planning on getting a piledriver as soon as they come out? I cant decide if I will get one or not. I probably will eventually, but maybe not on release week or month. After all, as much as I love my bulldozer, it is my backup rig. My wife and kids use it all the time, as do I, but I wish I was into video editing or something where I could really use her to her full potential you know?


----------



## Tweeky

i bought a bulldozer the same day it came out to replace my 1090t after all the pain i will wait for piledrive to show its stuff


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Is anyone planning on getting a piledriver as soon as they come out? I cant decide if I will get one or not. I probably will eventually, but maybe not on release week or month. After all, as much as I love my bulldozer, it is my backup rig. My wife and kids use it all the time, as do I, but I wish I was into video editing or something where I could really use her to her full potential you know?


I will wait for reviews on launch day. If sites show a 10-15% improvement over current FX, and clocks higher/ reduced power i will buy one. Launch day. If not I will just hold out till steamroller. Or switch to intel.


----------



## Stoffie

Im going to get one on launch day, i wont be able to resist...


----------



## 93til

Just purchased some hardware for my upcoming PD rig. Going to reuse my case, ram, hdd, etc.. to save a lil. Cant wait until this comes out!

Asrock 970 extreme3
Radeon HD 7850 2gb
Sandisk 120gb SSD


----------



## kzone75




----------



## snipekill2445

I hope Piledriver is good, I only got this motherboard like 6 months ago, and I want to keep it.

If Piledriver is rubbish, I'll have to make the jump to Intel


----------



## kzone75

Nothing wrong with the FX chips, I think. And I'd be surprised if PD wouldn't be a tad better. But I'll keep my expectations low. I do however expect a lot of whining, no matter how good or bad PD is.


----------



## Stoffie

we all know bulldozer has had a bashing when really it is not that bad in my opinion, I got sick of hearing that a bulldozer would bottleneck crossfire graphics cards, I didn't think it would because if they can score siimilar scores in multithreaded apps to I5's then why should they?

The other thing I get annoyed by is the whole "Faildozer is a cr%p gaming processor, so I decided to put my money where my mouth is and get a second 7970 to crossfire and these are my results, first link is with one GPU and second with crossfire:





Based on the fact that the GPU scores near enough double I would say that the CPU did not bottleneck the graphics cards? 8129 is not too bad really!


----------



## NostraD

It doesn't bottleneck anything - at least not in my personal experience. I ran my FX-4100 with 2 CF GTX 465s (flashed to 470 and OCed) prior to getting my 5870. My system ran flawlessly. As soon as I find another Powercolor AX5870 LCS, I'll have CF again. I don't anticipate any issues - but will definately admit/post issues if they occur.


----------



## kelvintheiah

could you please test it with games like bf3, crysis 2 or any other demanding games? thank you in advance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> we all know bulldozer has had a bashing when really it is not that bad in my opinion, I got sick of hearing that a bulldozer would bottleneck crossfire graphics cards, I didn't think it would because if they can score siimilar scores in multithreaded apps to I5's then why should they?
> The other thing I get annoyed by is the whole "Faildozer is a cr%p gaming processor, so I decided to put my money where my mouth is and get a second 7970 to crossfire and these are my results, first link is with one GPU and second with crossfire:
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that the GPU scores near enough double I would say that the CPU did not bottleneck the graphics cards? 8129 is not too bad really!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Based on the fact that the GPU scores near enough double I would say that the CPU did not bottleneck the graphics cards? 8129 is not too bad really!


yes the fx processors are fast enough to provide good scaling with 2 cards. Its is when you get into more extreme setups ie 3 and 4 cards. Is when it doesn't really offer much improvement. Lets face it the FX processors are bested by Intel processors when it comes to gaming. The FX processors are by no means slow in games, just in most games you will have more FPS with a intel processor. Now if your talking about modern games or ones that take advantage of 4 or more cpu cores The fx will run with the 2500k-2600k no problem. When you get into single threaded games, well The FX processors show their weak single thread performance. High clock speeds and disabling a core per module helps this, then setting core affinity.

Personally i run on 7 cores. I disabled one core in my 4th module, and then set core affinity in games that are single threaded to use just that core. I have noticed a solid 15-20% bump when doing this.

I am only running 7870 crossfire. I can run all the games that i play with no issues maxed out. Or in Eye Effinity i can run very moddest settings. I am not disappointed in its performance. I will not sit here and tell you by any means that it is better than a intel processor such as a 2500k, or 2600k for gaming though.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> yes the fx processors are fast enough to provide good scaling with 2 cards. Its is when you get into more extreme setups ie 3 and 4 cards. Is when it doesn't really offer much improvement. Lets face it the FX processors are bested by Intel processors when it comes to gaming. The FX processors are by no means slow in games, just in most games you will have more FPS with a intel processor. Now if your talking about modern games or ones that take advantage of 4 or more cpu cores The fx will run with the 2500k-2600k no problem. When you get into single threaded games, well The FX processors show their weak single thread performance. High clock speeds and disabling a core per module helps this, then setting core affinity.
> Personally i run on 7 cores. I disabled one core in my 4th module, and then set core affinity in games that are single threaded to use just that core. I have noticed a solid 15-20% bump when doing this.
> I am only running 7870 crossfire. I can run all the games that i play with no issues maxed out. Or in Eye Effinity i can run very moddest settings. I am not disappointed in its performance. I will not sit here and tell you by any means that it is better than a intel processor such as a 2500k, or 2600k for gaming though.


I agree, I'm not trying to say it is better but a couple of days ago I read in the Intel CPU forums that an i2100 would make a bulldozer (faildozer as he called it) look stupid in gaming, what bs. I don't play games like starcraft (for me it is like watching paint dry) but I play modern games like bf3, f1 2011, sleeping dogs. All of which run very well, at the moment in the UK a 8120 is pretty much half the price of a 2500k, I personally don't think I would ever pay double the price for a slightly Better processor.

@kelvintheiah give me til Monday night, I am going to rma my MSI lightning 7970 as it doesn't have dual link dvi, the vapour x does so I'm going to exchange them on monday I can test bf3 and sleeping dogs if you like?


----------



## Stoffie

As promised.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1306916/fx8120-and-crossfire-hd7970-ghz-edition


----------



## fg2chase

=(
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4419741


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> =(
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4419741


wth dude.. reinstall everything... correct me if im wrong... but, am i seeing a double 6990 in your sig?? and you have that CRAPPY score?????


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> wth dude.. reinstall everything... correct me if im wrong... but, am i seeing a double 6990 in your sig?? and you have that CRAPPY score?????


Look at the 3DMark report...it says there are quad CF 6990s ???? Is that right?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> =(
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4419741


way too low of a score something is wrong with this picture


----------



## axipher

*Dual Bulldozer Servers:*



P.S.: Yes that's the beginning of a NEW build


----------



## thor2002ro

hi

here's my 8120 oc 4.5ghz.... cpu vid 1.3375 V
4.5 looks stable... but anything past 4.5 I need massive voltage... about 1.53125v to get semi-stable 4.6
4550mhz needs about 1.49v seams ridiculous .... since I have 53c with 4.5 I obviously have some headroom
tried multiplier oc and requires about the same voltages...

the h100 is push/pull inside the case I keep the case open all the time

any ideas on how to improve....?

ps: don't mind the dust on the PSU and video card


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> hi
> here's my 8120 oc 4.5ghz.... cpu vid 1.3375 V
> 4.5 looks stable... but anything past 4.5 I need massive voltage... about 1.53125v to get semi-stable 4.6
> 4550mhz needs about 1.49v seams ridiculous .... since I have 53c with 4.5 I obviously have some headroom
> tried multiplier oc and requires about the same voltages...
> the h100 is push/pull inside the case I keep the case open all the time
> any ideas on how to improve....?
> ps: don't mind the dust on the PSU and video card


Change your bus speed down to 200 make sure your fsb is 2200, then you'll probably get 4.6 - 4.7 at 1.45 to 1.48 vcore


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Look at the 3DMark report...it says there are quad CF 6990s ???? Is that right?


yeah yeah i noticed.. but look at that score... it should be like 4x the score with that gpu setup... i can beat that score with my 6970 stock


----------



## 93til

What is the consensus of windows 8 rtm? Does gaming performance increase with the bulldozer/piledriver cores over windows 7? I'm on 8 rtm right now on an old intel machine just testing things out but I'd rather have 7 back.


----------



## thor2002ro

this http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/157302-windows-7-explorer-for-windows-8/ is how you make windows 8 bearable...

it disables metro ui and everything related to metro permanently without affecting anything else...


----------



## 93til

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thor2002ro*
> 
> this http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/157302-windows-7-explorer-for-windows-8/ is how you make windows 8 bearable...
> it disables metro ui and everything related to metro permanently without affecting anything else...


WOW! just got it working, very nice. So this setup shall yield better performance than 7?


----------



## thor2002ro

any performance gain win8 has will remain that just reverts some of UI back to win7 style, should be better performing if win8 is...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> Change your bus speed down to 200 make sure your fsb is 2200, then you'll probably get 4.6 - 4.7 at 1.45 to 1.48 vcore


seams I got 4.6 with fsb 200 multi 23 bus at 2200 and ht at 2600mhz about the same voltage as 4.5


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> any performance gain win8 has will remain that just reverts some of UI back to win7 style, should be better performing if win8 is...
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Stoffie
> 
> Change your bus speed down to 200 make sure your fsb is 2200, then you'll probably get 4.6 - 4.7 at 1.45 to 1.48 vcore
> 
> seams I got 4.6 with fsb 200 multi 23 bus at 2200 and ht at 2600mhz about the same voltage as 4.5
> Edited by thor20


add a fan to the northbridge (they run hot)

windows 8 is faster than windows 7. Not by much, but a tad.

There are more than one voltage that effects the FX cpus other than just vcore. Are you monitoring voltage drop? What are your other voltages? Yours temps are kinda high for a h100 push pull. I don't go above 50c with my antec 920 push pull (granted its not exactly stock, i drained the fluid and put in distilled and water wetter 2-3 c drop in full load temps)

Fx's don't like things above 50c. Its weird i know, but the lower your temp is (closer to ambient) the better overclocking you can do, with LESS voltage.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> add a fan to the northbridge (they run hot)
> windows 8 is faster than windows 7. Not by much, but a tad.
> There are more than one voltage that effects the FX cpus other than just vcore. Are you monitoring voltage drop? What are your other voltages? Yours temps are kinda high for a h100 push pull. I don't go above 50c with my antec 920 push pull (granted its not exactly stock, i drained the fluid and put in distilled and water wetter 2-3 c drop in full load temps)
> Fx's don't like things above 50c. Its weird i know, but the lower your temp is (closer to ambient) the better overclocking you can do, with LESS voltage.


Do you have LLC on that board? it makes a world off difference. i have 2-8150's and a 8120 and all are 5.0Ghz or better with LLC. they top out at 4.7-4.8 without. (cooling considered of course)


----------



## aas88keyz

Funny thing I found on my CHV board. I have always read to set the HT to default 2600. For some reason or another I was having trouble getting past 4.3 GHz. I don't know why I did it but I lowered HT to 2400. Instant stability at 4.3GHz with 1.35 vcore. Moved to 4.4 GHz but wasn't working so I tried it again and lowered HT to 2200. Full stability. Finally finished stability for 4.5GHz at HT 2000. vcore is at 1.39v at full load with max core temps at 51*C. I never had better performance in bench marks so makes me wonder what I lose while lowering HT. The only reason I don't go higher than 4.5 GHz is my pc shuts down automatically when stress testing and I think 4.5 is a nice round number. With core temps at 51*C I can only assume that my psu is too taxed at that lvl cause the only way I can restart is by resetting the psu and unplugging and plugging it back in. Anyone know what I will be missing without the higher HT? Can anyone confirm why my psu shuts down? Currently folding along at 4.5GHz with 50*C max core temps.


----------



## Heidi

Well my case is opposite...I've FX 8120, early one, somewhere from January batch I guess and my CPU refuse any sort of multiplier oveclocking...but...at 16*250 with HT at 2500 and my NB 2500 it works miracles...stable as rock...

Also if I am about to run this one at 4.5GHz...simple run it at 18*250 with app.1.41V and I'm fine...
Now this is the question, why this CPU refuse any multi only OC....I would like to run it at 20-23*200MHz with HT 2600 and NB 2600, but so far no luck...any clues?


----------



## thor2002ro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Do you have LLC on that board? it makes a world off difference. i have 2-8150's and a 8120 and all are 5.0Ghz or better with LLC. they top out at 4.7-4.8 without. (cooling considered of course)


this is what I got now...

fsb 2200 ht 2600 multi 23
I already tried with ht 2200 no change at all....
the actual voltage because of LLC is 1.45-1.46-1.47

I can't go any further because of the temps.... I have 57-58c running prime done 5h test its fully stable... ambient temp about 27-30c I could run the AC but no point OC-ing with the AC on... I need stable oc not as high as I can go...
the air the fans are blasting from the rad is kinda hot... but rad is cold to the touch...


----------



## ebduncan

http://prohardver.hu/dl/cnt/2011-10/78307/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf

this might help you guys.

I can go to up to 5.2ghz on my 8120 across 8 cores. Though i disable one core in the 4th module and use the 7th core in single threaded applications. Nice 15-20% boost doing it this way, via core affinity

took me awhile to find its upper limit though a various number of settings. 5ghz was relatively easy at 1.45 vcore and some boosts to other voltages like northbridge, fsb, hyper transport, etc....

5.1-5.2ghz was a nightmare of trying different settings. Would run just fine but just needed to find that stable combination. I also had to run at 1.55 vcore as it would drop to 1.5 under load. My fans scream as they try and remove the hot air from the radiator. Winter time its bearable as ambient temps are lower and fan speeds are lower.

You can run cool and quiet, but i found it can cause issues, so i use mr phenom's tweaker now, to set custom cool and quiet.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> http://prohardver.hu/dl/cnt/2011-10/78307/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
> Though i disable one core in the 4th module and use the 7th core in single threaded applications. Nice 15-20% boost doing it this way, via core affinity


Disabling one core...??? How do you do that?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Disabling one core...??? How do you do that?


in the bios, i also believe AMD overdrive can do it .


----------



## Stoffie

My uefi bios only lets me disable 2cores at a time... Ill try amd overdrive


----------



## Djmatrix32

I just got the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0


----------



## xxkedzxx

AMD FX-8150 @ 4.2GHZ/8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600/Asus Sabertooth FX990

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> AMD FX-8150 @ 4.2GHZ/8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600/Asus Sabertooth FX990
> 
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


such a weak overclock.

try harder and report back.


----------



## NostraD

Been running my FX-4100 at 5022MHz for a week now without a snag! Love it! Previous stable OC was 4.9, so I thought I would up the FSB a bit (since the 4.9GHz was all multiplier) and so far so good. I admit I wasn't able to get all 4 cores through P95 overnight - but I think some new RAM and some voltage tinkering will get me there. So far though it is strong and stable while gaming - and I also folded with it during last [email protected]!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Been running my FX-4100 at 5022MHz for a week now without a snag! Love it! Previous stable OC was 4.9, so I thought I would up the FSB a bit (since the 4.9GHz was all multiplier) and so far so good. I admit I wasn't able to get all 4 cores through P95 overnight - but I think some new RAM and some voltage tinkering will get me there. So far though it is strong and stable while gaming - and I also folded with it during last [email protected]!


keep tweaking.

You should be able to get to around 5.2ghz granted things stay cool, and something else is not holding you back.


----------



## kzone75

What's this? Haven't seen it before..


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> such a weak overclock.
> try harder and report back.


Your 4.9ghz isn't fast enough. Come back when you've hit 7ghz.


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What's this? Haven't seen it before..


http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-4130.html
One of the latest Bulldozer chips to hit the market it seems. A late entry prior to the Piledriver release? I would sure like to get one and take it for a test run! I love these little 4-bangers - you guys can keep your V-8 s for now!


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> AMD FX-8150 @ 4.2GHZ/8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600/Asus Sabertooth FX990
> 
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> such a weak overclock.
> 
> try harder and report back.
Click to expand...

I'll overclock it to where I feel comfortable, thank you.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I'll overclock it to where I feel comfortable, thank you.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


I'm sorry but that's not good enough. MOAR POWER


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> What's this? Haven't seen it before..


Im pretty sure that was a Discontinued Bulldozer same With the 8100 and the 8170 Chips the New Piledriver Chips are 43**,63** and 83**.


----------



## Durvelle27

what it wasn't discontinued. AMD said its due to release in October

Edit: got 4.4GHz Stable on my FX 4100 can't go any farther till my new boards gets here today


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> what it wasn't discontinued. AMD said its due to release in October


The 41** Series are Bulldozers The New Piledriver Chips will be 43** There wont Be a Bulldozer chip released when Piledriver is released.

The website may have meant 4300 Istead they Put 4130 Which was a discontinued bulldozer im sure of.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-fx-4130-bulldozer-cpu-quad-core,17190.html

http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/28/amd-fx-4130-delivers-3-8ghz-quad-core-on-a-budget/

http://hothardware.com/News/AMD-Bags-New-FX4130-Chip-Cuts-Processing-Pricing-Across-the-Board/


----------



## fg2chase

I have my FX 8150 stable at 3.6Ghz!!!


----------



## Durvelle27

that's stock


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I have my FX 8150 stable at 3.6Ghz!!!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-fx-4130-bulldozer-cpu-quad-core,17190.html
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/28/amd-fx-4130-delivers-3-8ghz-quad-core-on-a-budget/
> http://hothardware.com/News/AMD-Bags-New-FX4130-Chip-Cuts-Processing-Pricing-Across-the-Board/


Cool, But i dont see the 4130 On store shelfs It would have come out before the 4170 anyway.


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> WOW!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah I was joking, It seriously isn't stable even at 4.0 Ghz.. Idk ***..


----------



## kzone75

It was added to the store I linked to yesterday. And supposedly they've got 12 of the 4130 there. Have to check with my local computer store on Monday.


----------



## Adrenaline

Acctaully Il tell you what i remember seeing once was When someone overclocked their 4100 to 5Ghz i remember cpu changed the name of it to 4130 or 4130p i swear hmm not sure even if it was didnt even know it even existed only ever heard of the 4100 and 4170.


----------



## Durvelle27

yea but even AMD listed it on their site

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> yea but even AMD listed it on their site
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


Yes I know i already saw that but i have never ever head of it and ive never heard of any in the uk at least.


----------



## aas88keyz

My fx-8120 was listed as an 8130p through cpu-z cpuid. One of their final updates changed back to 8120.


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> keep tweaking.
> You should be able to get to around 5.2ghz granted things stay cool, and something else is not holding you back.


Help!








I was trying to scootch closer to that 5.2GHz today and I broke something - LOL
I had been playing with my voltages (vcore and CPU-NB):
Last changes I entered: Decreased vcore from 1.49 to 1.44; Increased CPU-NB to 1.8 (was auto); changed multiplier from 24.5 to 25 (FSB 205).
Save/Reboot
No post - CPU stuck in phase 1 power cycle
Machine would not power off - had to pull plug
Reset CMOS via jumper
Plugged in - power on - CPU still stuck in phase one power cycle - no post.
Pulled plug - pulled CMOS battery - left for 30 minutes
Power up - same problem
MSI board has 4 CPU phase LEDs - Does not get past 1 ...LIGHTS - FANS - no action.....









So far I have tried new RAM, and a new PSU (aside from the above)...
What did I break? CPU? Mobo?
Any ideas?
Set-up is Domino sig rig....only difference is I have added a radiator that isnt listed.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Yeah I was joking, It seriously isn't stable even at 4.0 Ghz.. Idk ***..


Have you updated your MOBO bios?

I've got the same setup with a 8120. It was crashy as hell up until I updated the bios. Much more robust afterword.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to scootch closer to that 5.2GHz today and I broke something - LOL
> I had been playing with my voltages (vcore and CPU-NB):
> Last changes I entered: Decreased vcore from 1.49 to 1.44; Increased CPU-NB to 1.8 (was auto); changed multiplier from 24.5 to 25 (FSB 205).
> Save/Reboot
> No post - CPU stuck in phase 1 power cycle
> Machine would not power off - had to pull plug
> Reset CMOS via jumper
> Plugged in - power on - CPU still stuck in phase one power cycle - no post.
> Pulled plug - pulled CMOS battery - left for 30 minutes
> Power up - same problem
> MSI board has 4 CPU phase LEDs - Does not get past 1 ...LIGHTS - FANS - no action.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have tried new RAM, and a new PSU (aside from the above)...
> What did I break? CPU? Mobo?
> Any ideas?
> Set-up is Domino sig rig....only difference is I have added a radiator that isnt listed.


Im betting mobo.... pull the vreg /res chipset heatsink off and take a close look... I remember a poston the msi forums about the heatsink not making proper contact with the vregs (again... they did the same sh** on the nf980 boards) worse case msi will rma it and theyre pretty quick about it too (well in the states anyway) If it ends up being the chip (which I doubt since they'r e pretty stout) the rma will come out of florida for you so will take a lil longer but they pay for fedex express for ya


----------



## mrinfinit3

Srry for the misspelling/typing errors.. im posting from my 1st gen pos droidX and the keyboard is lagging


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NostraD*
> 
> Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to scootch closer to that 5.2GHz today and I broke something - LOL
> I had been playing with my voltages (vcore and CPU-NB):
> Last changes I entered: Decreased vcore from 1.49 to 1.44; Increased CPU-NB to 1.8 (was auto); changed multiplier from 24.5 to 25 (FSB 205).
> Save/Reboot
> No post - CPU stuck in phase 1 power cycle
> Machine would not power off - had to pull plug
> Reset CMOS via jumper
> Plugged in - power on - CPU still stuck in phase one power cycle - no post.
> Pulled plug - pulled CMOS battery - left for 30 minutes
> Power up - same problem
> MSI board has 4 CPU phase LEDs - Does not get past 1 ...LIGHTS - FANS - no action.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have tried new RAM, and a new PSU (aside from the above)...
> What did I break? CPU? Mobo?
> Any ideas?
> Set-up is Domino sig rig....only difference is I have added a radiator that isnt listed.


I reckon the chip is burnt... 1.8v on cpu nb is too much, my chip responds badly if i take cpu-nb over 1.3V


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Have you updated your MOBO bios?
> I've got the same setup with a 8120. It was crashy as hell up until I updated the bios. Much more robust afterword.


Yup sure have! Idk *** is up with this man, I really don't know how to overclock anymore. I have been using the Auto OC stuff and even trying AMD Overdrive.


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Im betting mobo.... pull the vreg /res chipset heatsink off and take a close look... I remember a poston the msi forums about the heatsink not making proper contact with the vregs (again... they did the same sh** on the nf980 boards) worse case msi will rma it and theyre pretty quick about it too (well in the states anyway) If it ends up being the chip (which I doubt since they'r e pretty stout) the rma will come out of florida for you so will take a lil longer but they pay for fedex express for ya


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> I reckon the chip is burnt... 1.8v on cpu nb is too much, my chip responds badly if i take cpu-nb over 1.3V


Well I obtained RMA approval from MSI and package is set to go - hope that is it...
Just to be sure, I think I will power down and install my chip in my folding rig to rule it out ....

(Luckily I have 3 minutes until folding client is finished with current WU....will wait it out, then shut it down)


----------



## Djmatrix32

I hit 4.8ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519928


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> I hit 4.8ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519928


That's a pretty nice OC.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a pretty nice OC.


Why thank you


----------



## Djmatrix32

Just hit 5ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519983


----------



## Durvelle27

just got 4.6GHz Stable on my new board

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520473


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Yup sure have! Idk *** is up with this man, I really don't know how to overclock anymore. I have been using the Auto OC stuff and even trying AMD Overdrive.


Hm.. Mine is definitely having trouble passing 4.2ghz.

Right now I've got 21 multi, 200 FSB, 2200 NB, 2000HT. 133mhz ram speed(I have slow, cheap ass ram).

Vcore is somewhere around 1.38, CPUNB voltage has been bumped slightly. LLC on CPU is at medium, on NBCPU on hard.

The auto OC stuff did it in a weird way, and I'd rather use the Bios than Overdrive.

What are you settings looking like?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Hm.. Mine is definitely having trouble passing 4.2ghz.
> Right now I've got 21 multi, 200 FSB, 2200 NB, 2000HT. 133mhz ram speed(I have slow, cheap ass ram).
> Vcore is somewhere around 1.38, CPUNB voltage has been bumped slightly. LLC on CPU is at medium, on NBCPU on hard.
> The auto OC stuff did it in a weird way, and I'd rather use the Bios than Overdrive.
> What are you settings looking like?


Everything is stock right now, I have BF3 in ultra right now still getting 60FPS @ 5040x1080 I just cant have any Antialiasing on.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> Everything is stock right now, I have BF3 in ultra right now still getting 60FPS @ 5040x1080 I just cant have any Antialiasing on.


Maybe pull up MSI afterburner and task manager, and look at your CPU/GPU usage during gameplay.

It's possible that your GPU is your bottleneck right now. OC'ing might not get you much extra performance


----------



## fg2chase

double post


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Maybe pull up MSI afterburner and task manager, and look at your CPU/GPU usage during gameplay.
> It's possible that your GPU is your bottleneck right now. OC'ing might not get you much extra performance


I have it in the OSD, usage is as follorws

GPU1 70%
GPU2 69%
GPU3 71%
GPU4 69%

the CPU is the bottleneck, there is no way in heck two HD6990's are a bottleneck.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fg2chase*
> 
> I have it in the OSD, usage is as follorws
> GPU1 70%
> GPU2 69%
> GPU3 71%
> GPU4 69%
> the CPU is the bottleneck, there is no way in heck two HD6990's are a bottleneck.


I didn't realize you were using a couple 6990's, and was too lazy to click through the three builds in your sig to find out what you were using.

crossfire 6990's?Then dude, you gotta OC that chip right now, lol. What's the point of $1500 worth of graphics cards if you only use $1000 worth of them?


----------



## fg2chase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> I didn't realize you were using a couple 6990's, and was too lazy to click through the three builds in your sig to find out what you were using.
> crossfire 6990's?Then dude, you gotta OC that chip right now, lol. What's the point of $1500 worth of graphics cards if you only use $1000 worth of them?


Im trying! It just refuses to go above 4.0Ghz... I managed to get it to that with no problems.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Mine was a little tough to get over 4GHz, but I found leaving the HTT and NB speeds at 2000 and 2200 respectively, helped alot with stability. Also, mine hates FSB overclocking. Likes multi much better.

along with loosening up my ram timings a bit, and bumping CPU NB voltage a good amount..

that's all I got, lol.


----------



## NostraD

I was able to get to 4.9GHz just by raising multiplier and setting vcore to 1.49v...but all chips are different. Some just OC easily, while others are tougher.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4472200


----------



## kahboom

http://www.techpowerup.com/tags.php?tag=FX new cpus pricing listed today


----------



## Durvelle27

quick question were did you find a 95W FX 8120 been searching for that for months ?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> quick question were did you find a 95W FX 8120 been searching for that for months ?


http://www.pcsuperstore.com/products/11550629-AMD-FD8120WMW8KGU.html here is a 95watt fx 8120, they are hard to find since they are oem tray versions, and either weeks to order one or you have to order 12 or more on some websites. At this point since piledriver is around the corner you mine as well wait since when you overclock one of these it pulls roughly the same amount of power as the 125w version. Best bet is too wait on a 95w version of piledriver it will be money better spent.


----------



## Durvelle27

yea gonna wait for the FX 8320


----------



## mironccr345

Might wait to see reviews before I pick one up.


----------



## joker1220

Hi Guys!

What do u think about this overclock with FX-4100?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510876

In idle its still under 40'c with air cooling, but if it gets a Linx or a Prime95 load it goes over 65'c :S

I need water cooling


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker1220*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> What do u think about this overclock with FX-4100?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510876
> In idle its still under 40'c with air cooling, but if it gets a Linx or a Prime95 load it goes over 65'c :S
> I need water cooling


That voltage is a little high for my taste on air. I guess your under the max temp but I would try to tweak the voltage a little bit.


----------



## Durvelle27

i agree your volts are very high and you will need a water cooler with that kind of overclock


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker1220*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> What do u think about this overclock with FX-4100?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510876
> In idle its still under 40'c with air cooling, but if it gets a Linx or a Prime95 load it goes over 65'c :S
> I need water cooling


Nice! Pretty cool that you can do that on air cooling! That's why I love this little chip! I recently attempted 5.5GHz on my FX-4100 (water cooled) and I ended up burning up my motherboard. (VRM too hot). I have a new Gigabyte 990FX on the way though. I feel pretty confident I can get 5.5GHz on that board.









And yeah get some watercooling when you can - my FX-4100 never went over 52c when running P95 @ 5.02GHz with 1.58v...


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker1220*
> 
> Hi Guys!
> What do u think about this overclock with FX-4100?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510876
> In idle its still under 40'c with air cooling, but if it gets a Linx or a Prime95 load it goes over 65'c :S
> I need water cooling


Nice overclock just noticed that your board dosent have vrm heatsink on make sure you watch their temps, Your voltage is too high causing high temps.


----------



## Durvelle27

how much bottleneck will i see Crossfiring my HD 6950 2GB with my AMD FX 4100 at 4.8GHz until piledriver is released ?


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> how much bottleneck will i see Crossfiring my HD 6950 2GB with my AMD FX 4100 at 4.8GHz until piledriver is released ?


Nothing TOO substantial.

You'll get epic performance from them 6950s either way so you're golden


----------



## Durvelle27

ok thx


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> how much bottleneck will i see Crossfiring my HD 6950 2GB with my AMD FX 4100 at 4.8GHz until piledriver is released ?


Well my Phenom II 840, which is only a little slower, bottlenecked my single 6950 really, really badly, like from 20-30% performance loss. However once I OC'ed to 3.6ghz the bottleneck vanished, so I'd sat if you were at 4.8ghz you'd be fine.


----------



## tweakpower

Stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527934

Actually, Prime stable 4Ghz @1.29v. Max Prime stable 4.4Ghz @1.42.

Strange thing about this chip is that it douse not like to work at some specific freq. For example, 3.6Ghz, next stable freq. 4.0Ghz, next s.f. 4.4Ghz, didn't tested so far for 4.8Ghz, due to the stock cooler, and it takes too much time to find stable voltage for specific freq.

You need to keep CPU as close as possible to VID, at least with this chip here.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweakpower*
> 
> Stable: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527934
> Actually, Prime stable 4Ghz @1.29v. Max Prime stable 4.4Ghz @1.42.
> Strange thing about this chip is that it douse not like to work at some specific freq. For example, 3.6Ghz, next stable freq. 4.0Ghz, next s.f. 4.4Ghz, didn't tested so far for 4.8Ghz, due to the stock cooler, and it takes too much time to find stable voltage for specific freq.
> You need to keep CPU as close as possible to VID, at least with this chip here.


Nice i wish i could get to that My 4100 Dosent Even let me get there i can get to 3.9 But anything over that my Computer will start up with a black screen


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Well my Phenom II 840, which is only a little slower, bottlenecked my single 6950 really, really badly, like from 20-30% performance loss. However once I OC'ed to 3.6ghz the bottleneck vanished, so I'd sat if you were at 4.8ghz you'd be fine.


FX 4100 is a lot better chip then Athlon II X4 u have ( Phenom II X4 840 ), especially clocked to 4.8Ghz. U will be fine until u get Piledriver.


----------



## Durvelle27

for some odd reason i can't get my chip to oc past 4.6GHz


----------



## tweakpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> Nice i wish i could get to that My 4100 Dosent Even let me get there i can get to 3.9 But anything over that my Computer will start up with a black screen


Strange, you should be fine at stock voltage at 4Ghz at least. Maybe something else keeps your chip. For me 3.9Ghz is unstable (tho, it is Prime stable), but 4Ghz works as charm. IF i could get 4.4Ghz at stock voltage Prime stable it would be nice, since chips works very well at that freq.

Try to keep it at 400Mhz OC wehen you go, 36Ghz, next 4Ghz, next 4.4, 4.8 and so on, THis chip really likes those freq, at least here on my board and components.


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tweakpower*
> 
> Strange, you should be fine at stock voltage at 4Ghz at least. Maybe something else keeps your chip. For me 3.9Ghz is unstable (tho, it is Prime stable), but 4Ghz works as charm. IF i could get 4.4Ghz at stock voltage Prime stable it would be nice, since chips works very well at that freq.
> Try to keep it at 400Mhz OC wehen you go, 36Ghz, next 4Ghz, next 4.4, 4.8 and so on, THis chip really likes those freq, at least here on my board and components.


I know its completely stable for 30 Minutes on 3.9Ghz But when i save and exit bios on 4Ghz BAM black screen even though my pc is on annoys me because i have to take my gpu out then take the battery out.


----------



## Durvelle27

can someone help me trying to get 4.8GHz on my FX 4100 can't seem to figure out it. my board is a ASUS M5A97 EVO


----------



## Stormscion

fresh blood reporting in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528532


----------



## Stormscion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> I know its completely stable for 30 Minutes on 3.9Ghz But when i save and exit bios on 4Ghz BAM black screen even though my pc is on annoys me because i have to take my gpu out then take the battery out.


Its probably RAM, lower its frequency and then try to OC


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stormscion*
> 
> Its probably RAM, lower its frequency and then try to OC


Hmm thats what i was thinking as My ram is a 1600Mhz kit but my motherboard dosent support 1600Mhz only on Overclock so i had to manually set it to 1600 as well as the correct timmings.
It would manually run at 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24


----------



## joker1220

Thanks for the replys!

I just wanted to check that this chip is worth a water cooling or not,
so it was running on this freq and volts about 10min's









Its almost impossible to find an original heat sink on the VRM's but
im digging after it Maybe i need to buy a mobo to get one









Now i found the best settings on air;

250*19 = 4750Mhz on 1,4875v
CPU NB Freq 2500Mhz and 1,3v
HT Link Freq 2750Mhz
Memo 1666Mhz 1,64v (9-9-9-24 1T)

It's stable after 20rounds of Linx test, and on full load the temps stand
below 58'c, on idle 32-34'c









( sorry about the bad language, im not perfect in english )


----------



## 93til

So with the multiplier and voltage bump I seem to have 4.2 ghz @ 1.368v stable. Temps are in the 40-45c range under load with my hyper 212 cooler. I would like to go higher but it seems my chip doesn't like the extra voltage that much. Is there a different oc method I should try. Keep in mind I am a total n00b.


----------



## stickg1

My 8150 is stable at 4.2GHz slightly below stock voltage. (1.368v) But if I want to go up to 4.5GHz I require 1.5v. That voltage generates too much heat with my Hyper 212 Evo as I run [email protected] 24/7 on that box, so I just stick with 4.2GHz.


----------



## Durvelle27

O_O need help ocing my FX 4100


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> O_O need help ocing my FX 4100


You signature says you have it at 4.6ghz


----------



## Durvelle27

yea but i want 4.8GHz for when i CFX


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> My 8150 is stable at 4.2GHz slightly below stock voltage. (1.368v) But if I want to go up to 4.5GHz I require 1.5v. That voltage generates too much heat with my Hyper 212 Evo as I run [email protected] 24/7 on that box, so I just stick with 4.2GHz.


1.5 V is too much for 4.5 GHz. Bulldozer is a lot more sensitive to voltage then P2. Too much voltage is just as bad, if not worst then not enough.

You really need to play with other voltages on BD, also make sure you keep the HT and NB clocks around 2000 - 2400 MHz. Having them up high was good for P2, but not so much for BD.

Bulldozer responds much better to HTT overclocking then just upping the multiplier.


----------



## stickg1

Thanks for the tips! I had tried voltages from 1.38 to 1.5 in the smallest increments my mobo allows and it wasnt stable until I reached 1.4825v. That's too high for me, I want the max temp around 45-50c. Right now its about 43c folding all day. The chip is fast and responsive, it converts video really fast so I'm happy with it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I had tried voltages from 1.38 to 1.5 in the smallest increments my mobo allows and it wasnt stable until I reached 1.4825v. That's too high for me, I want the max temp around 45-50c. Right now its about 43c folding all day. The chip is fast and responsive, it converts video really fast so I'm happy with it.


Download the latest OCCT and use that for stress-testing. I found it's graphs it generates especially helpful in seeing the actual voltage.

For example, I set 1.4825 in the BIOS, it shows 1.48 in CoreTemp, 1.5 in CPU-Z, and 1.46 in OCCT on the graph with little spikes. Also be sure to check if your board has an LLC setting, you might need to play with that.

So for my, 50% LLC on my Fatal1ty 990FX and 1.48 V on the core and playing with the other voltage gave my an actual 1.46 V on the core under load and nice and stable.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I had tried voltages from 1.38 to 1.5 in the smallest increments my mobo allows and it wasnt stable until I reached 1.4825v. That's too high for me, I want the max temp around 45-50c. Right now its about 43c folding all day. The chip is fast and responsive, it converts video really fast so I'm happy with it.


What revision is the UD3 of yours? On mine (with the latest BIOS) I have to set 1.52V for the CPU in the BIOS to get 1.408V in CPU-Z. It's so stupid. I rolled back all the way to F6c yesterday..


----------



## WarMunkey

i know this has probably been asked before but has anyone noticed a significant perf. boost using a preferred 6xxx series card with the 4100 like they request on the box for better results as compared to a 7 series card? i'm currently upgrading from a 5770 and am wondering if switching to a 6770 would help because i found one brand new for $25 and would be a great upgrade if so. and what would the added features be if so and also how would that affect my cpu would it designate 1 core to added gpu like hybrid c.f? just curious if anyone is an expert on the new fx that would be greatly appreciated please p.m me the answer to keep this nice and clean : ) all p.m's are appreciated.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> i know this has probably been asked before but has anyone noticed a significant perf. boost using a preferred 6xxx series card with the 4100 like they request on the box for better results as compared to a 7 series card? i'm currently upgrading from a 5770 and am wondering if switching to a 6770 would help because i found one brand new for $25 and would be a great upgrade if so. and what would the added features be if so and also how would that affect my cpu would it designate 1 core to added gpu like hybrid c.f? just curious if anyone is an expert on the new fx that would be greatly appreciated please p.m me the answer to keep this nice and clean : ) all p.m's are appreciated.


I'm not really sure where that information comes from. Since the FX CPU's are CPU's only and have no iGPU, they will work with any GPU out there. They just aren't that strong with multi-GPU setups with the highest end GPU's.


----------



## WarMunkey

straight on the box it says when using a 6 series card it will enhance the graphics when paired with it and was curious as to why they say that if it really doesn't...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> straight on the box it says when using a 6 series card it will enhance the graphics when paired with it and was curious as to why they say that if it really doesn't...


Hmm, I don't have my box anymore, that's interesting, but I really don't think it makes a difference. Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## WarMunkey

Combine an AMD FX CPU with an AMD 9-series chipset motherboard and AMD Radeon HD 6000 series graphics cards to create the AMD "Scorpius" platform. Get lost in the action with ultra-responsive gameplay and insanely lifelike HD powered by VISION FX Technology from AMD. Overtake your rivals with the raw power and superior performance of an unlocked CPU*. Immerse yourself in an accelerated HD experience with AMD Radeon GPU and Microsoft DirectX 11 capable graphics. *Note: AMD's product warranty does not cover damage caused by overclocking (even when overclocking is enabled via AMD Overdrive software).

i am willing to test this since i've gotten the 6770 for $25 so i bought to but will be getting a 7 series card real soon and will test this theory myself i will get the 7770 just to test since it's a 6770 in sheeps clothing so i;ve been told but here's the resource i got this info from. hope someone knows better than newegg xD

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103996


----------



## Durvelle27

ok it doesn't matter if you use a HD 6xxx series or HD 7xxxx series graphics card as i tested both but now sitting on a HD 6950. they put that because at the time when FX were released the HD 7xxx series were still a unreleased and rumored and AMD didn't wanna drop the gun on HD7xxx series yet.

Edit: going from a HD 5770 to a HD 6770 isn't a upgrade only by like 1% as a HD 6770 is a rebranded HD 5770 and a HD 7770 isn't a HD 6770 and its more like a HD 6850 which is 20+% faster than a HD5770/HD 6770


----------



## Catyai

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532927
there is my proofs


----------



## Durvelle27

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532940


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> i know this has probably been asked before but has anyone noticed a significant perf. boost using a preferred 6xxx series card with the 4100 like they request on the box for better results as compared to a 7 series card? i'm currently upgrading from a 5770 and am wondering if switching to a 6770 would help because i found one brand new for $25 and would be a great upgrade if so. and what would the added features be if so and also how would that affect my cpu would it designate 1 core to added gpu like hybrid c.f? just curious if anyone is an expert on the new fx that would be greatly appreciated please p.m me the answer to keep this nice and clean : ) all p.m's are appreciated.


A 5770 to a 6770 is not an upgrade, basically the same card. Going 6770 to 7770 is an upgrade however. I would go with the 7770, although a 6770 for $25 is a good deal.


----------



## MrPerforations

its not an upgrade, the 5770 is the same as a 6770 and probberly better than the 7770 as its specs prove so......
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/AMD-ATI-Chips-Comparison-Table/131

its the pixels per clock score you want to read, the 5770 and 6770 give 800 and the 7770 gives 640. as you can see iam still using my 5850 as its specs are still good, just wish i still had my 5870, but the fan broke. :-(

buy the biggest gpu you can or buy two 5770/6770 and get the same as the big card, for less.
iam glad i did not buy a 6990 as the 5970 beats it?


----------



## Durvelle27

at 4.8GHz 1.45v


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> straight on the box it says when using a 6 series card it will enhance the graphics when paired with it and was curious as to why they say that if it really doesn't...


its most likely marketing BS.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> its most likely marketing BS.


this lol


----------



## WarMunkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> its most likely marketing BS.


Lol I agree


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Is there a patch for Windows 7? I heard there was a patch that utilized FX better in windows 7 but was removed and added to Windows 8. Is this true? How could I get the patch?

Thanks


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LUZR4LIFE*
> 
> Is there a patch for Windows 7? I heard there was a patch that utilized FX better in windows 7 but was removed and added to Windows 8. Is this true? How could I get the patch?
> 
> Thanks


Try this FX patches


----------



## RoOb

Quote:
Originally Posted by LUZR4LIFE

Is there a patch for Windows 7? I heard there was a patch that utilized FX better in windows 7 but was removed and added to Windows 8. Is this true? How could I get the patch?

Thanks

Try this FX patches

Is this true that this will boost win 7 performance, what r the details on this before i go installing, is it something windows would have already ran on its own. tx Roobert


----------



## ranmoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoOb*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LUZR4LIFE
> Is there a patch for Windows 7? I heard there was a patch that utilized FX better in windows 7 but was removed and added to Windows 8. Is this true? How could I get the patch?
> Thanks
> Try this FX patches
> Is this true that this will boost win 7 performance, what r the details on this before i go installing, is it something windows would have already ran on its own. tx Roobert


Check in your windows update list to see if there already installed - Looking for KB2645594 & KB2646060 updates


----------



## Devildog83

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534869 Here the link. New and don't know how to PM you but here it is. If you need more let me know.


----------



## EliteReplay

will i get any benefits from going from 1600 to 1866DDR3?? or futher ahead 2133


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> will i get any benefits from going from 1600 to 1866DDR3?? or futher ahead 2133


No i dont think you will mabey a couple of +Fps.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenaline*
> 
> No i dont think you will mabey a couple of +Fps.


RIGHT now i have 1600 ddr3 but FX cpu they use 1866 and i just was wonder, u know if there is going to be any noticeable performance increase, which i doubt...


----------



## Adrenaline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> RIGHT now i have 1600 ddr3 but FX cpu they use 1866 and i just was wonder, u know if there is going to be any noticeable performance increase, which i doubt...


No i doubt it, The Performance gains will be very minimal.


----------



## ranmoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> will i get any benefits from going from 1600 to 1866DDR3?? or futher ahead 2133


it's dought full you will notice any diffrence at all , as an example if you change your memory divider to underclock your memory and then fire up your fav game i bet you wont even notice any diffrence in fps at all.

However its fair to say that if you intend on a heavy overclock using FSB instead of raising the multiplier then a higher memory clock speed carnt hurt as it will allow some le-way


----------



## heroxoot

here is an update of mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535015

New gpu, more reasonable OC.


----------



## itomic

Do u have any stability on 4.4Ghz @ 1.272V, or just for validation ??


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Do u have any stability on 4.4Ghz @ 1.272V, or just for validation ??


I have stability. Its actually 1.297v. but my pc loves to drop the voltage as low as 1.248 and I don't know why because I have all power savings off. But at a 100% load it sits at 1.297v and gaming it sits around 1.297v


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> will i get any benefits from going from 1600 to 1866DDR3?? or futher ahead 2133


i have noticed no difference in speed from changing from 1333 and 1866.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> I have stability. Its actually 1.297v. but my pc loves to drop the voltage as low as 1.248 and I don't know why because I have all power savings off. But at a 100% load it sits at 1.297v and gaming it sits around 1.297v


Is it P95 stable. P95 cripples my overclocks attempts







. I have at 1.28V 4.0Ghz full stable ( P95 and everything else ). After 4.2Ghz i have to rasie voltage very high. Maybe is about my bord, ist probably board







.


----------



## heroxoot

Some can do it and some cannot. You can have 3 of the same motherboard and 1 will OC higher than the rest. Its all luck. My board is supposed to have a lot of failure rates but I got a lucky one. Been OCing on it for more than a year and she still runs flawlessly.


----------



## tw33k

Highest OC so far...



CPU-Z


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Highest OC so far...
> 
> CPU-Z


NICE! What do you use for cooling? I can't get up that high because of heat.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Highest OC so far...
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z


Mother of god............

I used to think little of asrock but dammit I been seeing great **** from them for the last few years.


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297

heres mine.

almost 5.3ghz asrock fatality


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2426297
> 
> heres mine.
> 
> almost 5.3ghz asrock fatality


Whats up with the voltage?


----------



## 1982Chunksta

Hey everybody!

I'm new here and noticed this thread almost immediately lol

Heres my Rig that i built 4-5 months ago

Gigabyte GA 990FXA UD7 mobo
AMD FX8120 guaranteed overclock Just got it sat at 3.6GHz at mo
16Gb Corsair Vengeance LP CL7 ram
GeForce GTX 260 216 (at mo still hunting graphix card)
Western Digital Caviar Black 64Mb Cache SATA3
LG BluRay Rom DVDRW
OCZ ZT 750W

All in an Aerocool xPredator White

Still want for it:-

Crucial M4 RealSSD 256Gb

and either a GTX670 or a GTX660Ti

Anyway nice to find you chaps Happy Bulldozing!


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Whats up with the voltage?


i dont know, CnQ is enabled at this run, at the bios it is at 1.53v


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> NICE! What do you use for cooling? I can't get up that high because of heat.


Phanteks PH-TC14PE with UK3000/AP121/UK3000


----------



## skyline_king88

hey i want in please here are your requriements

skyline_king88, AMD FX 6100,ASUS CROSSHAIR V FORMULA,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2535314

STILL TRYING TO PUSH FARTHER THAT IS FULL LOAD FOLDING FOR 1.5 DAYS NO FAILING I KNOW IT IS ALOT OF V BUT ONLY NEEDS TO LAST TILL JANUARY AND HOPFULLY PILEDRIVER IS OUT...


----------



## stickg1

That's decent for a 6100. I had one in February and IIRC I topped out at 4.6GHz.

Hell I keep my 8150 @ 4.2GHz because it runs really low temps and I fold 24/7 with it.


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1982Chunksta*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> I'm new here and noticed this thread almost immediately lol
> Heres my Rig that i built 4-5 months ago
> Gigabyte GA 990FXA UD7 mobo
> AMD FX8120 guaranteed overclock Just got it sat at 3.6GHz at mo
> 16Gb Corsair Vengeance LP CL7 ram
> GeForce GTX 260 216 (at mo still hunting graphix card)
> Western Digital Caviar Black 64Mb Cache SATA3
> LG BluRay Rom DVDRW
> OCZ ZT 750W
> All in an Aerocool xPredator White
> Still want for it:-
> Crucial M4 RealSSD 256Gb
> and either a GTX670 or a GTX660Ti
> Anyway nice to find you chaps Happy Bulldozing!


nice! you know you can most likely OC that chip a bit more if you've got decent cooling. Mine hit 4GHZ on auto everything, except multiplier


----------



## ebduncan

It really depends on cooling.

You really have to be able to keep the cpu under 50c full load for best results. When your pushing 1.5-1.6 volts to it it becomes a mini nuclear reactor, and its hard to keep cool.

I can do 5.2ghz on my 8120 at 1.55 volts. Bench marking only really no way i would run that everyday.

Biggest advice to novice ocers, and the fx. Keep temps under 50c, and keep northbridge/hypertransport no higher than 2200. You will also need to increase Northbridge voltage. Monitor temps on the northbridge, they run hot (well at least with the 990fx) put a fan, or aftermarket cooling on them so you can push the volts.


----------



## skyline_king88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> It really depends on cooling.
> You really have to be able to keep the cpu under 50c full load for best results. When your pushing 1.5-1.6 volts to it it becomes a mini nuclear reactor, and its hard to keep cool.
> I can do 5.2ghz on my 8120 at 1.55 volts. Bench marking only really no way i would run that everyday.
> Biggest advice to novice ocers, and the fx. Keep temps under 50c, and keep northbridge/hypertransport no higher than 2200. You will also need to increase Northbridge voltage. Monitor temps on the northbridge, they run hot (well at least with the 990fx) put a fan, or aftermarket cooling on them so you can push the volts.


i cant get in to windows @ 5ghz with what i ahve tried i am going to keep trying cuz i know i can atleast get a cpu-z cuz it gets t windows loading screen and just restarts but my ram is a limit for me as it is only 1333 and cant do better then 1499 and it needs 1.72 to run that so i clearly dont. as said below my nb is only @ 40c tops 43c. but i dont have a huge oc on it yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That's decent for a 6100. I had one in February and IIRC I topped out at 4.6GHz.
> Hell I keep my 8150 @ 4.2GHz because it runs really low temps and I fold 24/7 with it.


Thanks i can do 4.0 @ 1.387 cpu-z load volts but once i get higher it wants the volts to it i have corsair h100 push/pull with push being Scythe Ultra Kaze and pulll being h100 stock fans till i make sure that i can fit 38mm fans on inside top of haf x.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=26744&vpn=DFS123812H-3000&manufacture=Scythe

.What kinda volts does the 8150 take for that and i have been folding on it with only 5 cores as my 7870 needs 1 core or my fx runs 4 mins slower and the tmeps have not gone over 49c on the core and 44c on the socket and my nb is only @ 40 but i have a 92mm CoolerMaster fan that came with the tx3.


----------



## 1982Chunksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> nice! you know you can most likely OC that chip a bit more if you've got decent cooling. Mine hit 4GHZ on auto everything, except multiplier


Thanks man! Yeah i have had a little more out of it without fiddling with voltages or anything, but i'm quite happy with it at 3.6 at the minute. i got the chip £50 cheaper than an 8150 at the time I got a Phantom Knight Zero on it for cooling it has direct heat pipe contact and a single 2000rpm 120mm fan


----------



## MJSdanger

Hello..

Just sent my PM to join. (FX8120 - ASRock 990FX Extreme3) So it's likely been asked before, but is there any advantage for using the MB overclock settings over the AXTU software from AS Rock?

And, once we have that one cleared up - Help me please.. (Ideally, a nice list of what all the settings should look like for a reasonable overclock will be suffice)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyline_king88*
> 
> i cant get in to windows @ 5ghz with what i ahve tried i am going to keep trying cuz i know i can atleast get a cpu-z cuz it gets t windows loading screen and just restarts but my ram is a limit for me as it is only 1333 and cant do better then 1499 and it needs 1.72 to run that so i clearly dont. as said below my nb is only @ 40c tops 43c. but i dont have a huge oc on it yet.
> Thanks i can do 4.0 @ 1.387 cpu-z load volts but once i get higher it wants the volts to it i have corsair h100 push/pull with push being Scythe Ultra Kaze and pulll being h100 stock fans till i make sure that i can fit 38mm fans on inside top of haf x.
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=26744&vpn=DFS123812H-3000&manufacture=Scythe
> .What kinda volts does the 8150 take for that and i have been folding on it with only 5 cores as my 7870 needs 1 core or my fx runs 4 mins slower and the tmeps have not gone over 49c on the core and 44c on the socket and my nb is only @ 40 but i have a 92mm CoolerMaster fan that came with the tx3.


I have my 8150 set at 4.2. It runs around 44C folding 24/7. I let the kids and wife use it mostly so I dont get much tweaking time on it. I just modded the case for my i5 and have been fine tuning the overclock on that rig all weekend.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJSdanger*
> 
> Hello..
> Just sent my PM to join. (FX8120 - ASRock 990FX Extreme3) So it's likely been asked before, but is there any advantage for using the MB overclock settings over the AXTU software from AS Rock?
> And, once we have that one cleared up - Help me please.. (Ideally, a nice list of what all the settings should look like for a reasonable overclock will be suffice)


It is much safer to overclock within the BIOS, so you can see proper boot sequence and voltage regulation.
Overclock in Windows can crash and cause a loss of files and corrupt windows, whilst in BIos if you set a voltage and it doesn't boot you are still safe.


----------



## Maurauder

^
The first time I tried Overdrive on my FX it resulted in a 1.55v spike in voltage and all I did was increase the multi +1.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> ^
> The first time I tried Overdrive on my FX it resulted in a 1.55v spike in voltage and all I did was increase the multi +1.


Seriously.... Wow
Thats is the max V for my 955, for a 32nm i wonder what max V is prob 1.4 or so.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Seriously.... Wow
> Thats is the max V for my 955, for a 32nm i wonder what max V is prob 1.4 or so.


wow, nooo

try 1.5 on air cooling. 2 volts it not uncommon using liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Ghost12

At the weekend changed from a h100 to custom cpu loop and am really impressed with the difference. Been running prime with my new oc this morning and the socket according to hw monitor maxed at 54c with the cores max 49c. very impressed. Included a cpuz validation of oc and picture of loop.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537003



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I have been very happy with my dozer. Eagerly awaiting piledriver but with maxing my two 7870 in the games I play Im not sure if will be a valuable upgrade from what I have. Hopefully steamroller be on the am3+ and if confirmed will probably skip piledriver.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> At the weekend changed from a h100 to custom cpu loop and am really impressed with the difference. Been running prime with my new oc this morning and the socket according to hw monitor maxed at 54c with the cores max 49c. very impressed. Included a cpuz validation of oc and picture of loop.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2537003
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> I have been very happy with my dozer. Eagerly awaiting piledriver but with maxing my two 7870 in the games I play Im not sure if will be a valuable upgrade from what I have. Hopefully steamroller be on the am3+ and if confirmed will probably skip piledriver.


I am considering picking up two 7870's, what is your 3dmark11 cinebench performance score, thanks in advance.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I am considering picking up two 7870's, what is your 3dmark11 cinebench performance score, thanks in advance.


Hi

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4453529

cinebench 11.5 7.65 - cpu
Open gl 73.6 fps

hope this helps


----------



## 12Cores

Ghost12 your physics score is low try 250 x 19 and 1.5v ultra high cpu setting also increase your cpu/nb volts to 1.362 that should get your over 7800 on the physics score. Thanks for the info I am at 8600 3mark11 right now so the 7870's will be an upgrade.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hi
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4453529
> cinebench 11.5 7.65 - cpu
> Open gl 73.6 fps
> hope this helps


wow this is a good result with a FX8120 is that cpu stock btw?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Ghost12 your physics score is low try 250 x 19 and 1.5v ultra high cpu setting also increase your cpu/nb volts to 1.362 that should get your over 7800 on the physics score. Thanks for the info I am at 8600 3mark11 right now so the 7870's will be an upgrade.


Yes could try that oc but its not stable although could bench with it. Used it for quite a while. I suffer idle freezes that way for gaming, thinking ram related. I did not try with the cpu/nb volts that high though so maybe have another go. What about ht link and nb speeds at that oc?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Yes could try that oc but its not stable although could bench with it. Used it for quite a while. I suffer idle freezes that way for gaming, thinking ram related. I did not try with the cpu/nb volts that high though so maybe have another go. What about ht link and nb speeds at that oc?


you can increase the volts on the northbridge all the way up to 1.4volts, granted it stays below 80c. Most folks cannot push this amount of voltage to the northbridge without upgrading the cooling on it.

I know on my ud3 i cannot. Stock. I swapped the stock heatsink out for a bigger one and added a fan, and now i can.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes could try that oc but its not stable although could bench with it. Used it for quite a while. I suffer idle freezes that way for gaming, thinking ram related. I did not try with the cpu/nb volts that high though so maybe have another go. What about ht link and nb speeds at that oc?


2500 on the nb and ht link, ram 2000 1.5v, I score about 7800 physics score in 3mark 11 @ 4.75ghz, 7.80 cinebench 11.5. At 4.875 the cpu scores 8.00 cinebench and 8000 physics score in 3mark11.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wow this is a good result with a FX8120 is that cpu stock btw?


No not stock. The clocks for those benches were 4.7 using the multiplier.

And 12 cores I wouldn't be able to post anywhere near those ram speeds. Poor clockers or 4 sticks maybe but I find unstable above 1666mhz. My new oc is prime 95 4 hrs stable and 4 hours this afternoon playing bf3 multi. I think I will have to suffer the low physics score for now lol


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hi
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4453529
> cinebench 11.5 7.65 - cpu
> Open gl 73.6 fps
> hope this helps


What was your cpu speed for the 3d mark 11 test


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> What was your cpu speed for the 3d mark 11 test


4.7 ghz and the cards were clocked to 1170 core and 1400 vram if I remember. The clock speeds in the 3dmark 11 never show correctly. Maybe a windows 8 issue, not sure


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> 2500 on the nb and ht link, ram 2000 1.5v, I score about 7800 physics score in 3mark 11 @ 4.75ghz, 7.80 cinebench 11.5. At 4.875 the cpu scores 8.00 cinebench and 8000 physics score in 3mark11.


Just ran all those setting and yes improved combined score and physics score slightly but the temeratures are borderline nuts. My water cant handle 10 minutes of prime with those settings. Was hitting 60c on the cores and 68 c cpu after 10 minutes. Was 1.5vcore and 1.362 cpu/nb, only thing I lowered from your suggestion is I posted the ram at 1666. Increased cinebench 11.5 also to 7.7 with your oc


----------



## 12Cores

Ghost just realized that you are running windows 8 the 3dmak11 physics engines is not optimized for windows 8 my physics scores always much lower on windows 8. But windows 8 will boot at almost anything people will hit some sick clocks with windows 8 even if it's just for kicks. For example I can boot @ 300 front side bus on windows 8 no dice with windows 7.


----------



## 12Cores

Ghost I have 2 80mm fans on the vrms front and back without those fans my temps are off the charts.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Ghost just realized that you are running windows 8 the 3dmak11 physics engines is not optimized for windows 8 my physics scores always much lower on windows 8. But windows 8 will boot at almost anything people will hit some sick clocks with windows 8 even if it's just for kicks. For example I can boot @ 300 front side bus on windows 8 no dice with windows 7.


Ill take you word for it ha. Think im settling for what ive got . Not benching orientated really just gaming. I have just wound that clock of yours in again to see what temps I hit whilst gaming on bf3 multi. Will check my gpu useage that way in the big maps see if it differs from just a multiplier oc regards the more cpu intensive parts of the game.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> It really depends on cooling.
> 
> You really have to be able to keep the cpu under 50c full load for best results. When your pushing 1.5-1.6 volts to it it becomes a mini nuclear reactor, and its hard to keep cool.
> 
> I can do 5.2ghz on my 8120 at 1.55 volts. Bench marking only really no way i would run that everyday.
> 
> Biggest advice to novice ocers, and the fx. Keep temps under 50c, and keep northbridge/hypertransport no higher than 2200. You will also need to increase Northbridge voltage. Monitor temps on the northbridge, they run hot (well at least with the 990fx) put a fan, or aftermarket cooling on them so you can push the volts.


I dont get how this would do anything. my 8150 is only OC'd via multiplier and I have not touched anything besides cpu voltage. Completely stable. Unless you're talking about fsb OC too. I have not explorered my FSB yet in the year I have had this cpu. Or 10 months, whatever long its been out.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Ghost I have 2 80mm fans on the vrms front and back without those fans my temps are off the charts.


I have a 120 blowing on the vrms from the bottom of my 360 rad. Anyway was just playing bf3 and had a red screen crash with a buzzing sound. Presume was a gpu issue but strange with no oc to the cards other than factory. never happened before. Just reset my cpu oc to my original now as may have been related to something there with those suggested settings. Odd


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 4.7 ghz and the cards were clocked to 1170 core and 1400 vram if I remember. The clock speeds in the 3dmark 11 never show correctly. Maybe a windows 8 issue, not sure


Your scores don't seem right for 4.7ghz and 1866mhz ram it should be higher only difference in windows 8 vs 7 is the gpu score is usually lower not by much in windows 8.


----------



## kahboom

Your cpu scores should have been higher in windows 8


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Your cpu scores should have been higher in windows 8


the 3d mark 11 scores? and I don't have 1866 ram its 1600. And if you have any suggestions as to why you believe a particular score is low it would benefit to explain your thoughts and reasoning with solutions if I may say

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4600401

That's the result just re-run with the other posters suggested settings of 250 x19 with ram set at 1666. No gpu overclock. Not so sure 3dmark11 is fully compatible with win 8preview. Sometimes displays gpu/cpu clocks and sometimes doesn't. Doesn't seem to be consistent


----------



## 12Cores

The 3dmark 11 bullet physics engine is not optimized for windows 8 as a result you will see lower physics scores with windows 8. I have run 3dmark 11 dozens of times on both OS's and windows 8 physics score is always lower. Graphics scores are about the same on both OS's.

Physics comparison Win 8 vs Win 7 @ 4.875ghz

Win 8 - physics score 7853 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4602227?loginkey=CHOBKvi4800hGPFRPMfvlQ

Win 7 - physics score 8094 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4599098?loginkey=j90qg-kw4zkpvXkRw4mf9w

Ghost sorry to hear that you were not stable a 4.75ghx 250 x 19, every chip is different. I would stick with 4.7ghz and roll with the 7870's you should be good for sometime to come. The prices keep coming down on the 7870's I will take the plunge once I can pick up 2 for about $320 dollars.

Thanks again for the info REP +1.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> The 3dmark 11 bullet physics engine is not optimized for windows 8 as a result you will see lower physics scores with windows 8. I have run 3dmark 11 dozens of times on both OS's and windows 8 physics score is always lower. Graphics scores are about the same on both OS's.
> Physics comparison Win 8 vs Win 7 @ 4.875ghz
> Win 8 - physics score 7853 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4602227?loginkey=CHOBKvi4800hGPFRPMfvlQ
> Win 7 - physics score 8094 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4599098?loginkey=j90qg-kw4zkpvXkRw4mf9w
> Ghost sorry to hear that you were not stable a 4.75ghx 250 x 19, every chip is different. I would stick with 4.7ghz and roll with the 7870's you should be good for sometime to come. The prices keep coming down on the 7870's I will take the plunge once I can pick up 2 for about $320 dollars.
> Thanks again for the info REP +1.


No problem thanks for the oc suggestions they were valid. Yes i got my second after price cuts but with our prices compared to dollars, according to google converter i paid $376 + $320 ouch! happy shopping ha


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> No problem thanks for the oc suggestions they were valid. Yes i got my second after price cuts but with our prices compared to dollars, according to google converter i paid $376 + $320 ouch! happy shopping ha


Ya pretty much same. I paid 299$ for each of mine, on sale. Few months back, most of them were in the 340-350$ usd range. I was going to get a 7970, they were 500$ , decided for 100$ more I would be better off with 7870 crossfire instead. Might be selling them here soon though. The 8XXX series will be out in Jan. Sell while i can get something decent for them, and hold out with my old 6970. Then upgrade to either a 8970 or 8870 crossfire.

From what i hear the 8XXX series cards got a good boost in performance, for them being on the same process. They claim the 8870 will be as fast as a gtx680


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Ya pretty much same. I paid 299$ for each of mine, on sale. Few months back, most of them were in the 340-350$ usd range. I was going to get a 7970, they were 500$ , decided for 100$ more I would be better off with 7870 crossfire instead. Might be selling them here soon though. The 8XXX series will be out in Jan. Sell while i can get something decent for them, and hold out with my old 6970. Then upgrade to either a 8970 or 8870 crossfire.
> From what i hear the 8XXX series cards got a good boost in performance, for them being on the same process. (25-30%)


I always try to stay a generation or 2 behind with a decent crossfire setup, the 8XXX series will drive down the price of the 7870's big time. I love it when new GPU's are released because I know that the prices on the previous generation will drop and I can pick up 2 beastly cards for cheap. I would hold on to those 7870's until the end of 2013 when the next gen console games hit the market. Until then your rig will continue to destroy all these console ports. If the 8XXX chips are as fast as the leaks suggest you may even be able to pick up two 7970's for less than 400 dollars because people will be selling them left and right to upgrade. And let me tell you my friend two 7970's will be overkill at 1080p for a long time to come. Heck I would take two 6970's right now.

Good Luck!


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I always try to stay a generation or 2 behind with a decent crossfire setup, the 8XXX series will drive down the price of the 7870's big time. I love it when new GPU's are released because I know that the prices on the previous generation will drop and I can pick up 2 beastly cards for cheap. I would hold on to those 7870's until the end of 2013 when the next gen console games hit the market. Until then your rig will continue to destroy all these console ports. If the 8XXX chips are as fast as the leaks suggest you may even be able to pick up two 7970's for less than 400 dollars because people will be selling them left and right to upgrade. And let me tell you my friend two 7970's will be overkill at 1080p for a long time to come. Heck I would take two 6970's right now.
> 
> Good Luck!


Well for one I play at 1080x3. Eye Infinity. About the Card pricing, Don't expect the old cards to drop in price much. Look at the 6870's for example, even though the 7XXX series came out they still are selling brand new for 150$-179$. Prolly because the 7770 is slower than a 6870, and the 7850 is 200$

In other words as long as the 7XXX series are competitive in the market you won't see huge drops in price. Only time that happen is if the New generation hardware is much faster than previous generation. Say the 8970 is twice as fast as the 7970. If the 8970 costs 500$ then the 7970's will be priced at around 250$ etcc


----------



## Catyai

littlebit more cpu speed http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538999


----------



## MJSdanger

Ok.. So I seem to be amongst folks that know what they are talking about / looking at..

AsRock 990FX Extreme3, FX8120, GTX470 - 3DMark11 Tests..

1 - I reset the defaults in my OC tweaker in the bios. I ran 3DMark and got this.. 4492
Results show processor clock at 4228Mhz

2 - I then set my OC tweaker to 50% (4.6) and got this.. 4439
Results show processor clock at 3113Mhz

3 - I then set my OC tweaker to 45% (4.4) and I tweaked MSI afterburner up to Mem Clock 1801, and Core clock 702 - and got this 4919
Results show processor clock at 3113Mhz

What am I doing wrong? (Full system specs below)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJSdanger*
> 
> Ok.. So I seem to be amongst folks that know what they are talking about / looking at..
> AsRock 990FX Extreme3, FX8120, GTX470 - 3DMark11 Tests..
> 1 - I reset the defaults in my OC tweaker in the bios. I ran 3DMark and got this.. 4492
> Results show processor clock at 4228Mhz
> 2 - I then set my OC tweaker to 50% (4.6) and got this.. 4439
> Results show processor clock at 3113Mhz
> 3 - I then set my OC tweaker to 45% (4.4) and I tweaked MSI afterburner up to Mem Clock 1801, and Core clock 702 - and got this 4919
> Results show processor clock at 3113Mhz
> What am I doing wrong? (Full system specs below)


Check cpu MHz/ load in core temp whilst under load. Asrock extreme 3 cannot handle a highly clocked fx8120 due to the vrm power phase. I suspect thermal throttle by the board vrms. See if your cpu is throttling under load. I had an asrock extreme 3 bought with my fx8120. Suffered thermal throttle above 3.9. Swapped it out immediately. The extreme 3 is good with my fx4170 but that takes less volts and creates less heat than an 8 series


----------



## kahboom

4.75ghz 250fsb x 19multiplier. 2000mhz ram 9-9-9-24 2t on both runs


----------



## kahboom

after trial and error better results with 9-10-9-24 2t ram @ 2000mhz 1.55v , nb and ht both still at 2500mhz, heres a cinebench too.  MSI HD 7950 twinfrozr III card flashed with vtx hd 7970 bios (shaders not unlocked) default speed raised too 1050core and 1425mem on both my cards using 12.9beta drivers.


----------



## Durvelle27

Do you guys think by me having my Rated FSB and HT Link at 2400MHz is why i can't oc past 4.6GHz ?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Do you guys think by me having my Rated FSB and HT Link at 2400MHz is why i can't oc past 4.6GHz ?


It might help to lower it a bit, what volts are you running @ not for 4.6ghz


----------



## Durvelle27

1.43V


----------



## Durvelle27

on 4.6GHz and when i tried 4.8GHz i did upto 1.46 and still no luck


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> on 4.6GHz and when i tried 4.8GHz i did upto 1.46 and still no luck


what is the cpu/nb set at, what is the nb set at are you using LLC on auto or reg, high, etc.


----------



## maminh2011

count me in
maminh2011 / FX 4100 / Asus M5A87
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539586


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> what is the cpu/nb set at, what is the nb set at are you using LLC on auto or reg, high, etc.


CPU

NB 2400MHz
HT Link 2400MHz
FSB 200MHz
RAM Speed 1333MHz 667MHz

Don't know LLC might be on Auto and only using mulitplier


----------



## 1982Chunksta

Hi peeps

I know i'm new and i've got no rep yet but i'm about to have a night overclocking my 8120 just to see what i can get out of it but i have a quick question, does anybody "bake" in there thermal paste anymore? do i need to? i'm using artic cooling MX-2


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> after trial and error better results with 9-10-9-24 2t ram @ 2000mhz 1.55v , nb and ht both still at 2500mhz, heres a cinebench too.  MSI HD 7950 twinfrozr III card flashed with vtx hd 7970 bios (shaders not unlocked) default speed raised too 1050core and 1425mem on both my cards using 12.9beta drivers.


I would just like to say a big thank you to this member for the help he has given in his own time this evening by way of private message in helping with me fine tune my overclocking knowledge and rig. I have learnt more tonight from this member than all the reading I have ever done. In depth detailed and extremely polite and helpful. As a result of what I have learnt tonight I have exceeded my max oc from 4.7 to a post at over 5ghz and am currently running stability testing at 4.96. My knowledge of ram oc is ten times what it was and have managed an oc on that too from 1600mhz to 1800mhz so far. I could not have completed this without the thankless task of teaching this ocn member took the time to complete. Thank you


----------



## stickg1

What did we say the NB temps need to stay under? I was trying to get past 4.2GHz on my 'dozer earlier and I couldn't get it stable without ridiculous voltage. So I set everything to default and even on default settings my NB temp is getting up to 54C. I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Just seems so hot! I might ghetto rig a 80mm fan right over the heatsink if you guys think that will help...


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1982Chunksta*
> 
> Hi peeps
> I know i'm new and i've got no rep yet but i'm about to have a night overclocking my 8120 just to see what i can get out of it but i have a quick question, does anybody "bake" in there thermal paste anymore? do i need to? i'm using artic cooling MX-2


These chips run hot so i would not worry about "Baking" the tim, if anything temps might be off for a couple days by a few C' nothing to worry about


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What did we say the NB temps need to stay under? I was trying to get past 4.2GHz on my 'dozer earlier and I couldn't get it stable without ridiculous voltage. So I set everything to default and even on default settings my NB temp is getting up to 54C. I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Just seems so hot! I might ghetto rig a 80mm fan right over the heatsink if you guys think that will help...


Stay under 70c under load and it will be fine 54c at idle is normal for air and if its under load and that temp its even better


----------



## Ghost12

New cpuz and 3dmark11. The results of a lot of Kahboom`s efforts to help with the knowledge, understanding and intricacies of overclocking.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4619694

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539799

Very pleased


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Stay under 70c under load and it will be fine 54c at idle is normal for air and if its under load and that temp its even better


Ah crud, I guess I just have a chip that requires over 1.475v for anything over 4.4GHz.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What did we say the NB temps need to stay under? I was trying to get past 4.2GHz on my 'dozer earlier and I couldn't get it stable without ridiculous voltage. So I set everything to default and even on default settings my NB temp is getting up to 54C. I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Just seems so hot! I might ghetto rig a 80mm fan right over the heatsink if you guys think that will help...
> 
> 
> 
> Stay under 70c under load and it will be fine 54c at idle is normal for air and if its under load and that temp its even better
Click to expand...

Under 70? try under 60. My 8150 overheats at 60 - 62c


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What did we say the NB temps need to stay under? I was trying to get past 4.2GHz on my 'dozer earlier and I couldn't get it stable without ridiculous voltage. So I set everything to default and even on default settings my NB temp is getting up to 54C. I have a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Just seems so hot! I might ghetto rig a 80mm fan right over the heatsink if you guys think that will help...
> 
> 
> 
> Stay under 70c under load and it will be fine 54c at idle is normal for air and if its under load and that temp its even better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Under 70? try under 60. My 8150 overheats at 60 - 62c
Click to expand...

Right. I thought 62c was max core temp for this chip. I idle at 34c on air using hyper 212+. At load I may jump to 46c.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I was talking about Northbridge temps.

I've trying to get 4.5GHz right now. I have turbo turned off and set all my voltages manually and multiplier set to 22.5 and when I'm running Prime95 my cores are switching around frequencies, from 3200 to 4500. Am I throttling? How can I fix this?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> New cpuz and 3dmark11. The results of a lot of Kahboom`s efforts to help with the knowledge, understanding and intricacies of overclocking.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4619694
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539799
> 
> Very pleased


cool beans man.

what clocks are your 7870's at? My score is still a bit higher. Tad under 12k.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Under 70? try under 60. My 8150 overheats at 60 - 62c


He asked about North bridge temps not chips max temps, ideal chips max temps under load would be under 55c, 61c is the limit when it starts having micro errors, read what he posted not just skim through it


----------



## grunion

FX-6100
Getting a cooler:

Xig DKII
CM V6
CM V8
other?

In that price range, $50-60.
Is the Antec 620 enough for the FX-6100?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> cool beans man.
> what clocks are your 7870's at? My score is still a bit higher. Tad under 12k.


Gigabyte factory oc. They wont stay stable over 1100mhz. Can bench at maybe 1150 and 1400 but that is, they wont game at that.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Gigabyte factory oc. They wont stay stable over 1100mhz. Can bench at maybe 1150 and 1400 but that is, they wont game at that.


ive had mine up to 1290mhz and 1450mhz but have put it down to 1180mhz and 1450mhz for summer


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> ive had mine up to 1290mhz and 1450mhz but have put it down to 1180mhz and 1450mhz for summer


Mine just will not have it, Tried different volts and speeds. Anything over 1100mhz not stable. Can bench but not game. What volts you stable at?


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Mine just will not have it, Tried different volts and speeds. Anything over 1100mhz not stable. Can bench but not game. What volts you stable at?


1280mhz is at 1299
1180mhz is at 1230
stock is 1218


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURNINGchicken3*
> 
> 1280mhz is at 1299
> 1180mhz is at 1230
> stock is 1218


1218? stock. mine are 1118


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 1218? stock. mine are 1118


different programs give different vids. Trixx reads my vddc as 1075mV which runs perfectly stable...Though Hwmonitor reports the 3d clock vid as 1212mV.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> FX-6100
> Getting a cooler:
> Xig DKII
> CM V6
> CM V8
> other?
> In that price range, $50-60.
> Is the Antec 620 enough for the FX-6100?


I have an Antec Kuhler 620. It's awesome. I have only used it on my i5-2500K. I will say that the temps are a few degrees lower than the Zalman CNPS9900MAX I used for a while. That was an $80 air cooler at the time I bought it. So if you can get the 620 for $65 or less I think its a good value. However, it works much better with two identical fans in push/pull. I didnt care much for the stock fan so I bought two new fans for it. (Well I had them lying around but you know what I mean.)

So if you count the 2 fans you're going to want to put on it, it comes to be about a $80 cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540298

So far my 4.5GHz is stable for about 5 hours. It seems to throttle in Prime95 but its fine when I'm running [email protected] When Folding all cores stay at 4.5GHz but in prime they bounce around from 3.3 to 4.5. What's this all about?


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> He asked about North bridge temps not chips max temps, ideal chips max temps under load would be under 55c, *61c is the limit when it starts having micro errors, read what he posted not just skim through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did u get that ridiculous information please ??


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Mine just will not have it, Tried different volts and speeds. Anything over 1100mhz not stable. Can bench but not game. What volts you stable at?


have you tried cpu/nb up at 2400mhz ?

i asumed your talking about ram here?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> have you tried cpu/nb up at 2400mhz ?
> i asumed your talking about ram here?


No not ram. was talking gpu`s, particularly hd7870


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> [/B][/B]
> Where did u get that ridiculous information please ??


The part about the max temp being 61c is true and is stated by AMD. I'll find better documentation when I'm not posting from a cell phone.
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1741/18/


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> The part about the max temp being 61c is true and is stated by AMD. I'll find better documentation when I'm not posting from a cell phone.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1741/18/


the actual max for the chip is 90c. The chip will throttle down above 61c (61c amd core temp) Amd has some funky temperature sensors which don't exactly work like intel's. So if your core temp reading is over 61c that's bad. It means your close to the 90c limit the chip can take. Most of the time the core temp will actually report temps which are below ambient at idle and much lower than actual chip temp under load. Like i said Funky.

Don't ask me why its that way, ask Amd, but its been this way since the original phenoms.

On a side note who's ready for piledriver reviews


----------



## itomic

61C° is max RECOMMENDED temperature at witch AMD guarantees that chip will operate properly. It is not MAX temp that chip can withstand. CPU can go above 61C°, and operate just fine. It will SHUT it self down or throttle if temperature is to high so no damage will occure. If for example chip was at 1.55v, and keeps overheating occasionally, it will take some time to chip take any damage.


----------



## stickg1

Right ,and anytime my 8150 heats up to 62c, 63c, the PC shuts down. So it would seem that this is the max operating temperature, because if the computer is shut down the CPU isn't operating.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Right ,and anytime my 8150 heats up to 62c, 63c, the PC shuts down. So it would seem that this is the max operating temperature, because if the computer is shut down the CPU isn't operating.


yep my 8120 is the same, 62 degrees and it freezes and needs to be reset. have put a water loop on it now...


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> 61C° is max RECOMMENDED temperature at witch AMD guarantees that chip will operate properly. It is not MAX temp that chip can withstand. CPU can go above 61C°, and operate just fine. It will SHUT it self down or throttle if temperature is to high so no damage will occure. If for example chip was at 1.55v, and keeps overheating occasionally, it will take some time to chip take any damage.


no sir, 61c is not the max recommended temp. Tjmax on bulldozers is 90c. But like i said Amd temp probes monitor Core temp differently. 61c Core temp is the max recommended temperature. However 61c core temp is like the chip actually running at 90c, its just the way its reported. Its wonky. No damage to the chip until you reach higher than 90c actual cpu temp.

61c on the core temp on the amd processors does not mean the Chip is running at 61c. It actually running a lot hotter than that. Typing this message right now my core temp is reported at 15c. The ambient temperature in my room is 23c. So its impossible that the core temp is lower than my ambient temp. Given the fact its not being cooled by Ln2, phase change, or a tec unit. (all of which have the ability to give you lower than ambient temps). So don't believe the myth that Amd cpu's will die past 61c. The Cpu will take damage past 61c reported core temp. Or 90c Actual chip temp.


----------



## itomic

Hm, i know for incorrect low temps. At idle or temps below 45C, cores temp means nothing. AMD sasy that cores temp are give or take accuarte at load and above 45C. That is what AMD sasy, not invented by me. I didnt experience thermal shut down on my chip becouse it didnt get near 60C cores temp under my NH-D14.


----------



## stickg1

I have no idea what your argument is anymore.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The part about the max temp being 61c is true and is stated by AMD. I'll find better documentation when I'm not posting from a cell phone.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1741/18/
> 
> 
> 
> the actual max for the chip is 90c. The chip will throttle down above 61c (61c amd core temp) Amd has some funky temperature sensors which don't exactly work like intel's. So if your core temp reading is over 61c that's bad. It means your close to the 90c limit the chip can take. Most of the time the core temp will actually report temps which are below ambient at idle and much lower than actual chip temp under load. Like i said Funky.
> 
> Don't ask me why its that way, ask Amd, but its been this way since the original phenoms.
> 
> On a side note who's ready for piledriver reviews
Click to expand...

That explains why my 955BE ran fine at 63c

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## kahboom

Not all chips are the same. The reason why AMD would even state on there website that 61c is the limit for this chid and some others is because that is what the mass majority of them will do without a problem. Some of the better quality chips can get even higher without a problem since the silicon is rated at 90c that does not by any means mean that all chips will do up too 90c. That's why they put a recommended limit as in going over that limit will void the chips warranty so will overclocking. This is not a hard concept to understand.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Not all chips are the same. The reason why AMD would even state on there website that 61c is the limit for this chid and some others is because that is what the mass majority of them will do without a problem. Some of the better quality chips can get even higher without a problem since the silicon is rated at 90c that does not by any means mean that all chips will do up too 90c. That's why they put a recommended limit as in going over that limit will void the chips warranty so will overclocking. This is not a hard concept to understand.


No, but the masses will not know this. I didn't either.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I have an Antec Kuhler 620. It's awesome. I have only used it on my i5-2500K. I will say that the temps are a few degrees lower than the Zalman CNPS9900MAX I used for a while. That was an $80 air cooler at the time I bought it. So if you can get the 620 for $65 or less I think its a good value. However, it works much better with two identical fans in push/pull. I didnt care much for the stock fan so I bought two new fans for it. (Well I had them lying around but you know what I mean.)
> So if you count the 2 fans you're going to want to put on it, it comes to be about a $80 cooler.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540298
> So far my 4.5GHz is stable for about 5 hours. It seems to throttle in Prime95 but its fine when I'm running [email protected] When Folding all cores stay at 4.5GHz but in prime they bounce around from 3.3 to 4.5. What's this all about?


I'm leaning towards the Antec, I've plenty of fans to pick and choose from.

You tried disabling Turbo in AI tweaker?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah turbo is disabled.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone know what causes a red screen crash? Playing bf3 multi this morning and one game just froze although the pc did not, was able to end through task manager, then during the second game crashed with a red screen, buzzing sound and a windows restart leaving a mem dmp file behind. If this is oc related what would be the likely cause? vcore? ram?

Thanks in advance


----------



## stickg1

What version of CCC do you use on those 7870s? Try to roll back to 12.6.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What version of CCC do you use on those 7870s? Try to roll back to 12.6.


I use 12.8ccc. You think this is gpu related? I probably need to analyse the dump files but no idea how. Think im being greedy with the oc without full stability. Time to wind it back. I never had ccc issues before pushing the cpu that little bit further.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone know what causes a red screen crash? Playing bf3 multi this morning and one game just froze although the pc did not, was able to end through task manager, then during the second game crashed with a red screen, buzzing sound and a windows restart leaving a mem dmp file behind. If this is oc related what would be the likely cause? vcore? ram?
> Thanks in advance


more then likely its from your unstable overclock.


----------



## stickg1

Then maybe it is CPU, but the symptoms sound similar to what a half dozen people in the 7870 owners club have described.


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone know what causes a red screen crash? Playing bf3 multi this morning and one game just froze although the pc did not, was able to end through task manager, then during the second game crashed with a red screen, buzzing sound and a windows restart leaving a mem dmp file behind. If this is oc related what would be the likely cause? vcore? ram?
> Thanks in advance


I have had the unfortunate experience of a few "red screens" - they were caused by a failing video card on both counts. One was a stock HD6870 and it just died. The other was on an overclocked GTX470 and after clearing the cmos the card worked fine at stock clocks. (it's still folding as a matter of fact).

NOW - as for the Bulldozer Temp "discussion" - put those chips under water and fughettaboutit! LOL - I have never experienced temp readings greater than 50-51c and that was during P95. I can say that an overclock of 5GHz with 1.58v killed my chip after 6 weeks (daily gaming). So, to me, the REAL issue is what is a safe VOLTAGE. I'm currently running a FX-4100 @ 4.4GHz with 1.50v, so I guess I'll see how long it lasts. Probably replace it with Piledriver before it fails...(I hope)!

Also remember that any advice, knowledge, recommendations, claims, boists, and/or other posts read here on OCN are simply opinions of the forum participants, especially when not accompanied by a link to accrediting documentation. This in no way protects you from voiding your expressed, limited warranties on any given product or component. OVERCLOCK AT YOUR OWN RISK, MWV!


----------



## itomic

Why so high voltage for 4.4Ghz ?? U need better board mate.


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Why so high voltage for 4.4Ghz ?? U need better board mate.


Um yeah, that was my thought after my first chip died. So I ditched my MSI 970a-G46 and bought a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5. I was getting MUCH better clocks on the MSI board. Granted I was pushing 1.58v - but I had a P95 stable 5GHz. (stable until death - lol). This new Gig board won't get anywhere close to 5GHz...at any voltage. Could be that I just got a bum chip this time - who knows. The GigUD5 won't even let me boot to windows with clock over 4.6GHz...it presents a warning overclock message and forces me back into the BIOS. It also flashes message about the voltage not bein optimal if I try to chnage it too much. It won't let me OC my ram at all - gives me a unoptimal message - so no FSB OC with this chip. I'm not liking this Gig board/BIOS at all.

I'm really frustrated - I'm trying to maintain a color scheme, and RED is not a part of it. If only ASUS Would make a Crosshair board with some blue - or solid black at least!! And no - the military green of the sabertooth won't work either! D


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> more then likely its from your unstable overclock.


Yes im thinking it is from the ram oc. Only thing made me wonder was the way it crashed. Game froze first time but pc did not then the second crash was red screen with a buzz which made me wonder gpu but i have no oc on them, they are out of the box. They wont oc anyway so gave up trying a while ago. I have wound it back now anyway, including the ram back to stock and stock timings so will be playing bf3 tonight and see what happens.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the actual max for the chip is 90c. The chip will throttle down above 61c (61c amd core temp) Amd has some funky temperature sensors which don't exactly work like intel's. So if your core temp reading is over 61c that's bad. It means your close to the 90c limit the chip can take. Most of the time the core temp will actually report temps which are below ambient at idle and much lower than actual chip temp under load. Like i said Funky.
> Don't ask me why its that way, ask Amd, but its been this way since the original phenoms.
> On a side note who's ready for piledriver reviews


I cannot wait for the Piledriver reviews, just hoping most people will be able to hit 5ghz under 1.5v with their custom loops.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I cannot wait for the Piledriver reviews, just hoping most people will be able to hit 5ghz under 1.5v with their custom loops.


can't wait for reviews on this chip that's coming out hopefully. I just hope that the power draw is far less when overclocked. If its reduced by at least 100 Watts when overclocked at 4.8ghz vs a bulldozer I would pick a couple up just for that if that's the case. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> Under 70? try under 60. My 8150 overheats at 60 - 62c
> 
> 
> 
> He asked about North bridge temps not chips max temps, ideal chips max temps under load would be under 55c, 61c is the limit when it starts having micro errors, read what he posted not just skim through it
Click to expand...

I did read it and the past 2 mobos I had the NB never got past 60c. Both would turn off past it. I read exactly what he wrote. cpu would be at 55 area when it shut down.


----------



## kahboom

are you using the MSI 890fxa-gd70 still? what revision of the board is it? I have version 1.3 and it hates to overclock the FX chips, my old phenom x6 loved it, could hit 4.3ghz on that thing, bulldozer won't go past 4.2ghz for me on that board so i ended up upgrading, running at stock i have no problems i keep it as a back up now. It says what version it is near the bottom between the pci slots. The newer one added one more power phase chip but still not good for overclocking FX chips since they are power hungry. You can take off the NB heat sink and add thermal paste on each vrm too lower temps or just put some spare fans on it.


----------



## grunion

Is it really temperatures that are giving me such a hard time getting stable, mid 70's under prime load?

Oh and how is the new bios treating everyone?


----------



## kahboom

My new bios for my Crosshair V mobos are great, lowered voltage alittle got my ram stable finally @ 2133mhz at the stock timmings increased my NB one notch, not bad.


----------



## stickg1

Did all manufacturers release a new BIOS in anticipation of Piledriver? Do these updates benefit the Bulldozer chips? I run a Gigabyte.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Did all manufacturers release a new BIOS in anticipation of Piledriver? Do these updates benefit the Bulldozer chips? I run a Gigabyte.


Couldn't hurt to update then try some benchmarks


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi guys i just received my FX 8150 today... and thing are not going right...

first i had this X3 455 at 3.7 paired with XFX 7950 and my power consumption while playing BF3 was 270-290watts








measure with A-Kill-Watts.

then i mounted the FX8150 and now my power consumption is like in between 430-450watts







, which is a very high, according to reviews on the FX8150 they show 250-270 no more than that... why im getting this high wattage while playing?

another thing is while watching a movie my pc now consumes like 180-200watts and before it was just like 120watts

thanks

note: can some of u let me now whats your power consumption while playing??

*Setting: ALL STOCK NO OC*

also can i be add to this CLUB?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> first i had this X3 455 at 3.7 paired with XFX 7950 and my power consumption while playing BF3 was 270-290watts
> measure with A-Kill-Watts.
> 
> then i mounted the FX8150 and now my power consumption is like in between 430-450watts , which is a very high, according to reviews on the FX8150 they show 250-270 no more than that... why im getting this high wattage while playing?


Thats a bit high. However your comparing a 8 core cpu to a 3 core cpu. Of course your power consumption is higher. What are your bios settings? Cool and quiet on? C1E? voltage?


----------



## Astrogoth

The new Sabertooth BIOS rocks. I'm now able to run my 8150 at 4.6Ghz on 1.406V CPU / 1.156 NB / 1.306 DRAM. That's 60C on room air with all cores wide open using AIDA64, so that's max without a better cooler.

Not a bad bump.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Thats a bit high. However your comparing a 8 core cpu to a 3 core cpu. Of course your power consumption is higher. What are your bios settings? Cool and quiet on? C1E? voltage?


everything is just normal and all those features are active in the bios, even watching a movie is a pain oh wow


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4650506


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> everything is just normal and all those features are active in the bios, even watching a movie is a pain oh wow


Well i don't know about the movie part, but in gaming one reason you power consumption increased so much is due to your graphics card. Before with your old processor, it did not have enough speed to feed your gpu fully, so it wasn't running at full tilt. Now with the better processor your GPU is fully loaded and your Cpu is fully loaded resulting in a much higher wattage draw.

When watching a movie are you watching something on netflix? or web based video? or you watching a blu-ray or dvd?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Well i don't know about the movie part, but in gaming one reason you power consumption increased so much is due to your graphics card. Before with your old processor, it did not have enough speed to feed your gpu fully, so it wasn't running at full tilt. Now with the better processor your GPU is fully loaded and your Cpu is fully loaded resulting in a much higher wattage draw.
> When watching a movie are you watching something on netflix? or web based video? or you watching a blu-ray or dvd?


The 7000 series cards can pull up too 80watts just watching a movie, more load is on the gpu than the cpu for video unlike a nvidia card. If your major factor was a power savings gaming rig, you went the entirely wrong way. These new chips are great for multi tasking, running lots of programs, more than one screen, converting video, but not conserving power. Its more than twice the chip you had before, and this close to piledriver coming out. You should send it back and wait a couple of weeks for the new chips or bite the bullet, sorry.


----------



## itomic

My FX 8120 set to 4.0Ghz @1.3V and with GTX 560Ti ( it uses more power then HD 7950 ) consumes in F1 2012 maxed out about 300W from the wall. Thats about 260W real power consumption, given the PSU efficiency. Your power consumption is to high.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> My FX 8120 set to 4.0Ghz @1.3V and with GTX 560Ti ( it uses more power then HD 7950 ) consumes in F1 2012 maxed out about 300W from the wall. Thats about 260W real power consumption, given the PSU efficiency. Your power consumption is to high.


your gpu doesn't draw as much power, and your comparing it to battlefield 3, not f1. different game. Battlefield 3 will load the Cpu to 99%


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> everything is just normal and all those features are active in the bios, even watching a movie is a pain oh wow


http://m.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7950-review-benchmark,3207-9.html info on power consumption


----------



## itomic

BF3 multiplayer may consume such amonut of CPU power to load CPU up to 99% but i didnt see that in any benchmark. GTX 560 Ti OC consumes more power then HD 7950. No game loads FX 8120 99% CPU usage !!


----------



## ebduncan

Battlefield 3 does.

I commonly sit at 99% usage and 99% usage on both gpus.


----------



## itomic

In multiplayer only, in single player isnt very CPU demanding.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> are you using the MSI 890fxa-gd70 still? what revision of the board is it? I have version 1.3 and it hates to overclock the FX chips, my old phenom x6 loved it, could hit 4.3ghz on that thing, bulldozer won't go past 4.2ghz for me on that board so i ended up upgrading, running at stock i have no problems i keep it as a back up now. It says what version it is near the bottom between the pci slots. The newer one added one more power phase chip but still not good for overclocking FX chips since they are power hungry. You can take off the NB heat sink and add thermal paste on each vrm too lower temps or just put some spare fans on it.


I think its rev 1.0

http://i.imgur.com/mO9hP.png


----------



## EliteReplay

EliteRepLaY - FX8150 - Asus m5a97
Validation


can i be added to this Club


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> I think its rev 1.0
> http://i.imgur.com/mO9hP.png


Yeah you should upgrade your motherboard, the 1.0 versions were know to be pretty unstable especially overclocking, vrms on the northbridge in some cases exploded when too hot, the power phase on that board is half of the 990fx boards, it was a ok board for the phenom II chips, just not a great overclocker or very reliable for the 1st revision.


----------



## kahboom

http://wccftech.com/retail-amd-fx-8350-watercooling-package-pictured/ fx 8350


----------



## kahboom

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1722207 Heres where it came from someone got there hands on one and is testing out benches on the fx 8350


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, im just wondering are this ITE IT8721F temps normal? this is while playing BF3... as far as i know the maximum should be 61c, but im getting 68c









I have the Asus M5a97 + Hyper 212+ Evo



any help?


----------



## stickg1

The CPU 0 temp above that one is the right temperature to follow.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi, im just wondering are this ITE IT8721F temps normal? this is while playing BF3... as far as i know the maximum should be 61c, but im getting 68c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Asus M5a97 + Hyper 212+ Evo
> 
> any help?


Your temps are fine, the 68c is not the actual cpu temp, its the socket temp, you want too look at the (cpu0) temp which is the core temp, which yours was 52c which is fine.


----------



## stickg1

With a vCore of 1.308 and a Hyper 212 that 52c should be more like 45c. That's how mine is anyway at 1.350 with the same cooler. The case airflow is most likely different though. Mine is a giant wind tunnel but I run folding at home all day so cooling is paramount.


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> I think its rev 1.0
> http://i.imgur.com/mO9hP.png
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you should upgrade your motherboard, the 1.0 versions were know to be pretty unstable especially overclocking, vrms on the northbridge in some cases exploded when too hot, the power phase on that board is half of the 990fx boards, it was a ok board for the phenom II chips, just not a great overclocker or very reliable for the 1st revision.
Click to expand...

i think its wrong actually. The board says 1.1 on it. Anyway, I will cross to that bridge when I get to it, and make sure to get the fullest of my MSI warranty. Probably going to buy a MSI 990 board as well, just so I can ***** them out when it explodes.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> i think its wrong actually. The board says 1.1 on it. Anyway, I will cross to that bridge when I get to it, and make sure to get the fullest of my MSI warranty. Probably going to buy a MSI 990 board as well, just so I can ***** them out when it explodes.


LOL


----------



## heroxoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heroxoot*
> 
> i think its wrong actually. The board says 1.1 on it. Anyway, I will cross to that bridge when I get to it, and make sure to get the fullest of my MSI warranty. Probably going to buy a MSI 990 board as well, just so I can ***** them out when it explodes.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Thats honestly what happened. 2 880 boards fets exploded and I complained. third had a dead ram slot. They payed for shippings and gave me this one last. Been on it over a year, and been OC'ing FX 8150 since its launch. Doesn't break a sweat. I believe I am truly lucky.


----------



## RoOb

ty will do


----------



## astrovasilis

May i ask something;
Has anyone WIn 8 with FX ; the benches are faster with WIN 8 or 7; eg CB x264


----------



## stickg1

I had to sell my Intel rig. The bulldozer is my main unit now. I got a better cooler for it. I had the Hyper Evo, I grabbed an Antec Kuhler 620. I had the Antec on my i5 and loved it. Right off the bat, at 4.3GHz and 1.44v I was getting 56c in prime95 with the Evo. With the Kuhler I get about 44c. I'm going to get more aggressive with the clock and voltage and see if I can get a cool/stable 4.8-5.0GHz


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I had to sell my Intel rig. The bulldozer is my main unit now. I got a better cooler for it. I had the Hyper Evo, I grabbed an Antec Kuhler 620. I had the Antec on my i5 and loved it. Right off the bat, at 4.3GHz and 1.44v I was getting 56c in prime95 with the Evo. With the Kuhler I get about 44c. I'm going to get more aggressive with the clock and voltage and see if I can get a cool/stable 4.8-5.0GHz


that voltage is high for 4.3ghz.


----------



## reflex99

So anyone wanna take over this club? I straight up don't have time to maintain it anymore. (life/school/etc got in the way)

PM me if you are interested, and I'll get a mod to change the OP.

Actually I think I got it.

List updated by the way. Added 34 peoples


----------



## DracoManX69

Should put list up of what clock speeds people are getting, gotta try beat the people ahead of you


----------



## itomic

What results u have with your combo ??


----------



## stickg1

I'm trying to get 4.7-4.8GHz, what voltages do I have to increase other than CPU voltage? I can boot to windows but fail in stress testing.


----------



## Raephen

Hi ya,

NB and NB-CPU are voltages that like a bit more juice at higher clocks.
!.25 - 1.3 V seems to do the trick. At least for me. Experiment a bit, but be sure to keep them in the safe zones.
Got myself a 4170 to replace my 4100 (bad / high VID one: 1.4125 stock).
The new beast roared at 4.8 GHz with 1.428 / 1.440 (LLC couldn't make it's mind up).
Now it's just waiting for a new motherboard. My M5A99X EVO died. Waterdamage, lol.
The replacement had faulty VRM's so now I'm waiting for a new board, and I'll be going with a Sabertooth this time.


----------



## stickg1

Thats what I have NB at right now. What about NB/PCIe/PLL Voltage? Normal or Auto is 1.8, should I bump that up any? Also what is the best setting for LLC? Medium, Ultra-High, or Extreme? I know my Intel liked it on medium.


----------



## Raephen

My experience overclocking bulldozer is limited to Asus boards and their sleek efi bios.
And compairing your Intel board (Asus Maximus: enthusiast grade) with your Gigabyte UD3 (mainstream) is like compairing pears to apples - esp. since the pear is AMD and the apple Intel.
Overclocking a modern intel K processor, I'd Imagine, Is just upping the cpu multiplier and finding the right Vcore for it. With the Bulldozer there's a lot more fun to be had: pure multiplier or pure bus or (my favorite) a mix of the two. Just keep an eye on all speeds affected by your bus increase (CPU, RAM, HTT etc.) and keep them in line.
But enough of that. LLC for your UD3 I'd keep in the medium/high, and then just the CPU and CPU-NB, with the rest to auto.
Then just try it out, while running something like HWmonitor or HWinfo64 to see how the voltages react under stress testing (Prime95 is an easy way to stress and test stability).
Good luck.


----------



## Raephen

Not really essential to this thread, but all the same: maybe good to know.

While my Sabertooth mobo is still on it's way, I had a. some time on my hands to tinker with my new watercooling setup and b. a presumed cassualty of war, my M5A99X-EVO board.

An Alphacool rotary 45 degrees fitting I had on my Raystorm cpu block wasn't that rotary and unscrewed itself and subjected my mobo to some torture (waterboarding







). There was no power on the board at the time, but for the CMOS battery, and that was subject to a few drops as well.

In hindsight, I should have tried what I did tonight earlier, but he: we live and learn. Mobo's are tough buggers or my M5A99X-EVO just earned the nick Ghesus.

I cleared the CMOS - jumper and the old school tried and true method of removing the battery. I had to do it a few times and on it's first load up into Windows it was still groggy from it's resurection, but, to qoute Dr. Frankenstein: It's alive!

I know someone looking for a new system, and while I'm not certain of Ghesus' stability yet, I think I might have a good deal for him.

So to sum up what I've learned: if all else fails, clear CMOS and try again. You might be surprised


----------



## 12Cores

Its here!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&Tpk=fx-8350


----------



## ebduncan

ya i saw that earlier. Still waiting for the official reviews sometime around midnight EST/CST


----------



## Tweeky

8350 @ newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&name=Processors-Desktops&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=1nd4wxmxfoles


----------



## reflex99

Added "and now PILEDRIVER" to the title.

This thread will service all FX chips


----------



## Red1776

well here is my review if you care to read it

http://forums.overclockersclub.com/?showtopic=194038


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> well here is my review if you care to read it
> 
> http://forums.overclockersclub.com/?showtopic=194038


Awesome review! Seems like you reall like it!

Even when clocked near the same as a 8150, it gets some seriously impressive numbers over it. glad i bought one!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gundamnitpete*
> 
> Awesome review! Seems like you reall like it!
> Even when clocked near the same as a 8150, it gets some seriously impressive numbers over it. glad i bought one!


Thanks, and yes I do


----------



## Adrenaline

Here is the UK Quite cheap also - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=1967&subid=1825


----------



## kahboom

When is the shipping date for the piledriver cpu anyway.


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> When is the shipping date for the piledriver cpu anyway.


They're available on Newegg, and I'd imagine a variety of other retailers..


----------



## Walking Dude

what board do u all recomend for the piledriver? The sabertooth,or wait to see what asus brings out in response to the piledriver?


----------



## Raephen

I'd think any current am3+ with 900 series chipset would do. So you keep holding on to your Sabertooth and wait a year to see what Steamroller brings to the table (the next series,... Gotta love those names, almost makes me think of Decepticons







)


----------



## tw33k

Price will be deciding factor for me. I won't pay more than $250AU. Any higher would be too much based on the performance results I've seen so far


----------



## stickg1

I just sold my FX-8150 on eBay. I ordered the FX-8320. I didn't want to come out of pocket for the FX-8350 when I'm going to OC anyway. I just hope the FX-8320 overclocks as high as the 8350 or I'll be kicking myself. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I just sold my FX-8150 on eBay. I ordered the FX-8320. I didn't want to come out of pocket for the FX-8350 when I'm going to OC anyway. I just hope the FX-8320 overclocks as high as the 8350 or I'll be kicking myself. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


I am running OCCT on 5.3GHz right now. Hopefully the 8320's are not binned much differently. Good luck


----------



## stickg1

Thanks! That's what I am hoping too, that they can OC almost as high or as high as the 8350. It is early in their release though, so my only fear is that these chips got binned lower because they couldn't safely handle the speeds that 8350 can. Actually that thought is making me really nervous! I just hope I can get 4.5GHz on sub 1.45v and I will be happy happy happy! (4.8 would be nice too though







)

What cooling do you use?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks! That's what I am hoping too, that they can OC almost as high or as high as the 8350. It is early in their release though, so my only fear is that these chips got binned lower because they couldn't safely handle the speeds that 8350 can. Actually that thought is making me really nervous! I just hope I can get 4.5GHz on sub 1.45v and I will be happy happy happy! (4.8 would be nice too though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What cooling do you use?


I'm sure 4.5-4.8 will be a snap









Koolance 370 block
1 x Nexxxos full copper 45mm x 360mm
1x Nexxxos full copper 45mm x 240mm
1x Nexxxos full copper 45mm x 120mm
2 x Alphacool VPP655 Pumps
Coolermaster Excalibur 120mm fans
Danger Den Rad reservoir
Primochill 1/2 I.D 3/4 O.D tubing


----------



## Gundamnitpete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Thanks! That's what I am hoping too, that they can OC almost as high or as high as the 8350. It is early in their release though, so my only fear is that these chips got binned lower because they couldn't safely handle the speeds that 8350 can. Actually that thought is making me really nervous! I just hope I can get 4.5GHz on sub 1.45v and I will be happy happy happy! (4.8 would be nice too though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What cooling do you use?


hell, I can get 4.4ghz on a 8120 with sub 1.45v, and that's with an H60!

8250 should give you that no problem.


----------



## stickg1

I'm on an Antec Kuhler 620. Actually I just had to sell off my other system and converged parts to make this system my main (and only system). I ordered the 8320 but I really need a new PSU. I can't run a heavy load on my GPU and CPU at the same time when the CPU is overclocked because I go well over 500w and my PSU shuts off. I'm looking at the Seasonic 750x or something similar. That will have to wait til next week though.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I am running OCCT on 5.3GHz right now. Hopefully the 8320's are not binned much differently. Good luck


Looking good


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> OCCT at 5.3


Any noted improvement in a crossfire setup with Vishera?


----------



## headmixer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweeky*
> 
> 8350 @ newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113284&name=Processors-Desktops&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=1nd4wxmxfoles


Thanks Tweeky,









Just plased my order.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Looking good


1.53V, you just "might" want to drop down that VCore, unless your just testing, would recommend 1.4V/under 24/7. Unless you want your CPU to last you 1 year.


----------



## Jerm357

Do you think a 8350 be a noticeable upgrade over my PII 945 stock vs stock in gaming performance?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Any noted improvement in a crossfire setup with Vishera?


Glad you asked hehe
I didn't have time to put in my review, but yes there is. actually there is all around improvement, but I run a 5760 x 1080 Eyefinity setup with 3 x HD 7970's and the more pixels your pushing, the better it gets.
I didn't get as much time as I would have liked for the review (we rarely do) but I am still benchmarking some things on the enthusiast end of things.
Quote:


> 1.53V, you just "might" want to drop down that VCore, unless your just testing, would recommend 1.4V/under 24/7. Unless you want your CPU to last you 1 year.


That Vcore is not correct, CPUID has been stuck at that reading for some reason. However if you go back a few post's I am more than covered cooling wise
Quote:


> Do you think a 8350 be a noticeable upgrade over my PII 945 stock vs stock in gaming performance?


That really depends on the game and the resolution you are running.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> That Vcore is not correct, CPUID has been stuck at that reading for some reason. However if you go back a few post's I am more than covered cooling wise


Yeah i understand but you can't just use the temps of your CPU, the voltages matter also


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Yeah i understand but you can't just use the temps of your CPU, the voltages matter also


umm yeah, I have been doing this a long time. 1.4v? I think you are confusing Intel Vcore or something. 1.5v with the cooling I have presents no danger to the chip. it will well out live my use for it.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> umm yeah, I have been doing this a long time. 1.4v? I think you are confusing Intel Vcore or something. 1.5v with the cooling I have presents no danger to the chip. it will well out live my use for it.


ya 1.5vcore is fine for Bulldozer/Piledriver.

I've personally run up to 1.6 volts on my Bulldozer. (was going for 5.5ghz under water) Sadly past 1.525volts it won't go any higher. Reaches 5.2ghz then it doesn't matter what voltage i put at it, its not going higher.

5.3ghz looks promising. Keep going


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> ya 1.5vcore is fine for Bulldozer/Piledriver.
> I've personally run up to 1.6 volts on my Bulldozer. (was going for 5.5ghz under water) Sadly past 1.525volts it won't go any higher. Reaches 5.2ghz then it doesn't matter what voltage i put at it, its not going higher.
> 5.3ghz looks promising. Keep going


1-1/2 hors on OCCT and counting


----------



## bmgjet

Based on what iv seen so far just orded one now. $326.60 for the FX-8350 so a bit more then I was wanting to pay but had $300 in my bulldozer update fund iv saved over the year.
Hopefully Ill be able to get $150ish for the 8120 iv got since it will do 5ghz on 1.5V but at high temps and the limit of my power supply.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Based on what iv seen so far just orded one now. $326.60 for the FX-8350 so a bit more then I was wanting to pay but had $300 in my bulldozer update fund iv saved over the year.
> Hopefully Ill be able to get $150ish for the 8120 iv got since it will do 5ghz on 1.5V but at high temps and the limit of my power supply.


Good god you guys in NZ get screwed on this stuff


----------



## bmgjet

Yeah, But at least its cheaper then the 8120 was to get originally, That was around $350 and the 8150 was in the $400 mark.
Just wish places like newegg would ship here. Even with the shipping and import tax it would be quite a bit cheaper


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Yeah, But at least its cheaper then the 8120 was to get originally, That was around $350 and the 8150 was in the $400 mark.
> Just wish places like newegg would ship here. Even with the shipping and import tax it would be quite a bit cheaper


Yeah I have a friend in Christ Church who builds custom systems and most components are almost double. High end graphics are absurdly priced.


----------



## EliteReplay

i will wait until there are more retailers selling it, since newegg put 20extra dollars on the suggested price $195


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i will wait until there are more retailers selling it, since newegg put 20extra dollars on the suggested price $195


Same here, i will wait till the price drops to under 200.00 for the fx 8350 and watch reviews, also want too see reviews on windows 8 with piledriver performance


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Same here, i will wait till the price drops to under 200.00 for the fx 8350 and watch reviews, also want too see reviews on windows 8 with piledriver performance


After seeing some benches vs a 3770K with HT off,I'm really wanting to upgrade now lol. Should I sit on my Thuban until SR,or get something that would work more well with W8?


----------



## reflex99

I'm thinking about getting a 8350

Kinda bored of my laptop.


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I'm sure 4.5-4.8 will be a snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koolance 370 block
> 1 x Nexxxos full copper 45mm x 360mm
> 1x Nexxxos full copper 45mm x 240mm
> 1x Nexxxos full copper 45mm x 120mm
> 2 x Alphacool VPP655 Pumps
> Coolermaster Excalibur 120mm fans
> Danger Den Rad reservoir
> Primochill 1/2 I.D 3/4 O.D tubing


Do you think 1 45mm x 360mm (Alphacool) will be enough to cool 8350 + GTX 580? I'm not a fan of multirad setups. I'm not going to use more than 1,47 v 'cause of the vdroop. 580 is at stock.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Do you think 1 45mm x 360mm (Alphacool) will be enough to cool 8350 + GTX 580? I'm not a fan of multirad setups. I'm not going to use more than 1,47 v 'cause of the vdroop. 580 is at stock.
> Edited by a11an - Today at 6:30 am


Its enough, but your temps would be much better with out the gtx 580 in the loop. Is it setup with push/pull? if so shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a11an*
> 
> Do you think 1 45mm x 360mm (Alphacool) will be enough to cool 8350 + GTX 580? I'm not a fan of multirad setups. I'm not going to use more than 1,47 v 'cause of the vdroop. 580 is at stock.


Should be more then enough


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a11an*
> 
> Do you think 1 45mm x 360mm (Alphacool) will be enough to cool 8350 + GTX 580? I'm not a fan of multirad setups. I'm not going to use more than 1,47 v 'cause of the vdroop. 580 is at stock.


I agree with what the guys said, you can get by with the XT45mm x 360mm push pull.. regarding the vdroop you speak of. is your UD3 a rev 1.0 or 1.1? if its a 1.1 it should have LLC. I had to get a second rev 1.1 UD7 for that reason. the Vdroop was horrid on the first.


----------



## kzone75

FX-8320 ordered. Now I'll just sit back and wait for a couple of weeks.









Anyone got these RAM HyperX Predator 8GB 2400MHz - CL11 - KHX24C11T2K2/8X ? And is it possible to actually get them to run at 2400MHz? Got them very cheap (20€) but I haven't installed them yet..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Same here, i will wait till the price drops to under 200.00 for the fx 8350 and watch reviews, also want too see reviews on windows 8 with piledriver performance




Why wait for 8350? 8320s clock just as well as we've learned in the reviews thread.

Also, why can't PD get it's own Owners club? This one is already full of BD stuff.







Ivy was just a minor tweak of SB, and it got it's own.

Nevermind, we do have our own... kinda. http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


----------



## 12Cores

http://www.overclockers.com/amd-fx-8350-piledriver-cpu-review?utm_source=pr

This is a fair and great review for those on the fence. I will be getting mine soon now that Asus finally dropped the Bios for my board.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 
> Why wait for 8350? 8320s clock just as well as we've learned in the reviews thread.
> Also, why can't PD get it's own Owners club? This one is already full of BD stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy was just a minor tweak of SB, and it got it's own.
> Nevermind, we do have our own... kinda. http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


Ivy - 22nm
Sandy - 32nm

Wasn't a minor tweak


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Ivy - 22nm
> Sandy - 32nm
> Wasn't a minor tweak


That is about all that changed. It's like FM1 Athlon II vs AM3 Athlon II.


----------



## IceBloodedZero

What would be your thoughts on the FX-6300? I'm currently running a rig I built last year with the FX-4100. Was pretty excited about PD being released and I really want to build a rig with the FX-6300.

Would it be a definite upgrade from my FX-4100 or would the increase in performance be only slight? I'm still extremely new to the idea of OC'ing but I don't really wanna skip out from getting what I can out of a FX-6300.

If you guys do recommend the FX-6300, would the Fatal1ty 990 FX be a good board to couple with it or should I go with something a little more cheaper? I'm currently running with a Sabertooth with my FX-4100 build, but I didn't want to pick up another one because I want variety. Keeping my FX-4100 rig for LAN purposes while the FX-6300 build will be sitting at home, lookin' pretty.

And if this kind of post doesn't belong in this thread, lemme know so I may delete it and post it where it needs to be.

Thanks guys.


----------



## stickg1

I believe all PD/BD talk is welcome here. The Fatality is sweet. You could get a number of boards that are pretty good but the Fatality is really nice looking, so if its going in a windowed case I would pick one up for show. And the performance is excellent too.


----------



## IceBloodedZero

I bought this case with a window so I definitely want to show off what I'm putting inside.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811139005

It's the Corsair 600T and I think you just sold me into picking up the Fatal1ty.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That is about all that changed. It's like FM1 Athlon II vs AM3 Athlon II.


Not quite. 3D transistors, other design changes.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not quite. 3D transistors, other design changes.


RCM, Hard-edged flops, other design changes...


----------



## Red1776

Check this out. all 8 cores enabled!

http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-8350-cracks-8-ghz-frequency/


----------



## richie_2010

I wonder if pile driver CPUs will unlock cores, I know bulldozer doesn't yet but we never know


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> I wonder if pile driver CPUs will unlock cores, I know bulldozer doesn't yet but we never know


I doubt it, I think AMD got sick of people saving money by doing that, so they really locked the cores for good. Which in my opinion is a good thing, cause it keeps supply and demand even.


----------



## Durvelle27

AMD FX-8150 3.6GHz & 3x HD 7970 3GB References


----------



## Warfare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Check this out. all 8 cores enabled!
> http://wccftech.com/amd-fx-8350-cracks-8-ghz-frequency/


Wow


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> AMD FX-8150 3.6GHz & 3x HD 7970 3GB References


The first time i played BF3 with 3 monitors i almost wet myself


----------



## Durvelle27

XD why is that


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceBloodedZero*
> 
> What would be your thoughts on the FX-6300? I'm currently running a rig I built last year with the FX-4100. Was pretty excited about PD being released and I really want to build a rig with the FX-6300.
> Would it be a definite upgrade from my FX-4100 or would the increase in performance be only slight? I'm still extremely new to the idea of OC'ing but I don't really wanna skip out from getting what I can out of a FX-6300.
> If you guys do recommend the FX-6300, would the Fatal1ty 990 FX be a good board to couple with it or should I go with something a little more cheaper? I'm currently running with a Sabertooth with my FX-4100 build, but I didn't want to pick up another one because I want variety. Keeping my FX-4100 rig for LAN purposes while the FX-6300 build will be sitting at home, lookin' pretty.
> And if this kind of post doesn't belong in this thread, lemme know so I may delete it and post it where it needs to be.
> Thanks guys.


in the 8350/8320 owners thread, there were a few people talking about how surprisingly well the 6300 was doing compared to its predecessor. and that was based on a few recent reviews that have been out. i would say go for it, though im not sure about the fatal1ty board. that's mainly because since i also would like to build a new rig, im mainly looking at gigabyte and msi for motherboards.

you should take a look at the MSI 990FXA, its on newegg for cheaper than the fatal1ty as well.


----------



## richie_2010

Would we have to use the 8pin n 4 pin connectors for the piledriver on. Ch v


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Would we have to use the 8pin n 4 pin connectors for the piledriver on. Ch v


honestly, with how much power these things can suck down, however improved from bulldozer, i would just assume 8 pin. i had my 8 pin plugged when i had my 8150 installed, and i left it for my 8350.


----------



## kahboom

Fx 8350 ordered today. Couldn't wait any longer after reading reviews


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> honestly, with how much power these things can suck down, however improved from bulldozer, i would just assume 8 pin. i had my 8 pin plugged when i had my 8150 installed, and i left it for my 8350.


I should hope so, My UD3 only has one 8-pin


----------



## richie_2010

I think it was only to supply extra power on extreme OCs but then would using it while doin normal OCs give better power delivery and more stability
I'll just stick with the 8 pin.
Still none in stock here in uk yet


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> honestly, with how much power these things can suck down, however improved from bulldozer, i would just assume 8 pin. i had my 8 pin plugged when i had my 8150 installed, and i left it for my 8350.


They don't suck down that much...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1319048/fx-8350-power-consumption-reduced-36


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> They don't suck down that much...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1319048/fx-8350-power-consumption-reduced-36


compared to any other processor i meant, like the difference. its still marginally high compared to others - but of course much better than bulldozer.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> compared to any other processor i meant, like the difference. its still marginally high compared to others - but of course much better than bulldozer.


Wow is yours really running at 5.2ghz? is that stable, what kind of temps are you getting, and what cooling are you using?


----------



## IceBloodedZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> in the 8350/8320 owners thread, there were a few people talking about how surprisingly well the 6300 was doing compared to its predecessor. and that was based on a few recent reviews that have been out. i would say go for it, though im not sure about the fatal1ty board. that's mainly because since i also would like to build a new rig, im mainly looking at gigabyte and msi for motherboards.
> you should take a look at the MSI 990FXA, its on newegg for cheaper than the fatal1ty as well.


Hey, I appreciate the feedback. I've been scouring over the MSI 990FXA and I just may go with that. I was looking at the sweet Gigabyte 990FX-UDA3 but I'm no BIOS expert in the least bit. My first bios experience was with the UEFI that was with my Sabertooth and I'm worried a bit that I'm going to have a hard time with the board if I decide to pick that one up.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Wow is yours really running at 5.2ghz? is that stable, what kind of temps are you getting, and what cooling are you using?


yup yup! im getting around 65c under load, and about 20-28c idle. im on a custom water cooling loop, thats why the temps are so low for that much of an overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceBloodedZero*
> 
> Hey, I appreciate the feedback. I've been scouring over the MSI 990FXA and I just may go with that. I was looking at the sweet Gigabyte 990FX-UDA3 but I'm no BIOS expert in the least bit. My first bios experience was with the UEFI that was with my Sabertooth and I'm worried a bit that I'm going to have a hard time with the board if I decide to pick that one up.


no problem! another cool thing about that msi board is how the bios is laid out - its super easy and all straight forward, so you always know what you're doing. i havent messed with it myself but i've seen numerous youtube videos showing it's bios screen and it looks really good


----------



## pwnzilla61

Hey life what are your settings. I really havn't had time to overclock. Currently @[email protected] with about 1.523v. Occt 30 min. Amd overdrive stress test 1 hour. and 30 min prime. So far I am having trouble getting it prime stable above 5.1. My highest cpu temp is about 54c and core temp of 48c.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Hey life what are your settings. I really havn't had time to overclock. Currently @[email protected] with about 1.523v. Occt 30 min. Amd overdrive stress test 1 hour. and 30 min prime. So far I am having trouble getting it prime stable above 5.1. My highest cpu temp is about 54c and core temp of 48c.


hey man. earlier today i toned down my overclock to about 5.08ghz. i had a weird feeling using so much juice getting it to 5.19ghz. its rock solid right now, here is the cpuid:


----------



## MrPerforations

man those fx 8350 are working good, whats the score with the 8320's please?
had a fiddle with my setting last night, went for the 250 x 16 for 4, then upped my ht to 3000 no problem and my nb to 2500mhz with 1.275v.

seems to lose power when clock via the bus?


----------



## richie_2010

Has anyone in the uk managed to get a piledriver CPU yet and where from


----------



## Jared2608

South Africa is last to the party again...Piledriver and Trinity chips are only due to arrive in November...


----------



## stickg1

Cranked out a 4.8GHz Cinebench run on my FX-8320.










So far 4.5GHz is rock solid stable just a touch over stock voltage (1.41v)


----------



## bmgjet

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558071
Forgot to clear my BD setting and it booted up on those fine and have been dropping the voltage.
So far at 20mins with prime @ 4.5ghz and 1.34V


----------



## BillyBonz

There is some thing that I want to say to the members who undecided want to look into the "vishera" processors: "JUST DO IT" Do not be scared to try this new revision of the bulldozer architecture. Especially if you did not upgrade your black edition Phenom T1090 & 1100s to the "Zambezi" Fx processors. Look at the stats and you can see that AMD went back to the drawing board and reworked things and has added positive improvement to a new architecture that has great potential. To those who have the chance or already to updated to this Processor I say: you lucky dogs! By the way, I am currently the proud owner of an AMD FX-8150 "Bulldozer"


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
i got a bit jelly of the 8350 crowd that turned up and spoilt my day, so i went on and overclock episode.
the first good move was to disable a module on my cpu as my mobo is 6+2 vrm and ment for a 6 core.
i clock the nb and ht on a stable 4ghz setting i have been using for months, got the nb to 2500mhz with 1.275v and the ht setting went to 3250mhz.
i clocked my cpu up to 4.6 ghz no problem with multiplier alone @ 1.464v, i then crept to 4.7ghz @ 1.476 and that also worked.
when i got to 4.8 ghz i got a thermal shutdown or overvoltage.
atm i'm testing my cpu clocked at 4675mhz [233 x 20] 1.464v, will move the bus and nb up after i have run a full stabilty test as iam only half way though.

*there is hope if you have a 8 or 6 core fx and a bad mobo combo, just lose a module and that will help alot.*

another thing i noticed is the cpu and core temps, the cpu to core temp is only 2-3c difference when set as a 6 core cpu.
thinking that as long as it dont go over 61c on which ever temp.

i removed my case side and rear vent on the cosmos to give better cooling and my cpuu was 55 and core 53.

EDIT:it passed an hour of occt


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> there is hope if you have a 8 or 6 core fx and a bad mobo combo, just lose a module and that will help alot.


why would you buy a 8 core cpu if you were going to disable 2 of the cores? You should have purchased a 6 core cpu ;-)


----------



## NostraD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceBloodedZero*
> 
> Hey, I appreciate the feedback. I've been scouring over the MSI 990FXA and I just may go with that. I was looking at the sweet Gigabyte 990FX-UDA3 but I'm no BIOS expert in the least bit. My first bios experience was with the UEFI that was with my Sabertooth and I'm worried a bit that I'm going to have a hard time with the board if I decide to pick that one up.


I have worked with MSI, Gigabyte, ASUS, and BioStar boards. I love the UEFI that MSi has! ASUS is good too, but the Gigabyte just had the standard BIOS and I didn't like it at all. I was able to clock my FX-4100 @5022MHz with the MSi 970A-G46 and I could not get that same chip to clock higher than 4500MHz using the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3. Maybe I just got a bum board, but I definately prefer MSi. The 990 chip set should allow you to get 5GHz easy (under water of course).

Just my


----------



## BillyBonz

Cause that's what Other CPU manufacturers do....LOL. Lets get this one straight....No one gives out of the goodness of their hearts!!!.. The business model is to make the most profit out of the least Overhead, you have. At the moment, AMD is fighting the good fight and on the way they are offering the best value for all the money, time and investment made... Maybe yall have a bit of Romneshya but there way a time an AMD hard core had to pay $600 plus for an AMD chip and "I" was fighting to keep Up. The truth of the matter is that we look for the best value out of every $ spent... ."Best Bang for UR Buck" guess what, AMD with the new Pile Driver offers just that.....By the way... If intel fan boys/girls come out of the wood works to give you a hard time about UR AMD choise just tell them why their new tech cant beat their Original NEHALEM based processor... LOLO. Then IF SO...what is the % gained over NEHALEM..... which is a 3+ year old Architecture.....


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> why would you buy a 8 core cpu if you were going to disable 2 of the cores? You should have purchased a 6 core cpu ;-)


its the mobo, i asked but no one told me about vrm's issues, they just keeped telling me to buy and intel i5 2500k, so i ended up with a 6 core mobo.still, better than a cheap intel mobo and a i5 2500k i would have got for the same cash, should imagine i would have no oc at all.

*like to say a big thank you to XD 1771 for constantly telling people about the issue before purchase.







*


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Has anyone in the uk managed to get a piledriver CPU yet and where from


Dabs & scan.co.uk are selling them but they haven't got and stock yet.


----------



## richie_2010

overclockers have a 8320in stock even though says o-os
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-337-AM&groupid=701&catid=1967&subcat=1825


----------



## gordie c

ccl is a bit cheaper, especially for cpu's
they only have the fx8320 atm
http://www.cclonline.com/category/401/PC-Components/CPUs/manufacturer-1-AMD/


----------



## Formel

http://valid.canardpc.com/2563571
Can you add me to the culb


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Hey guys heres one i dug out of the vault.....a old val , is it a good one for a fx-4100? moved on since then.........

Wasnt to sure what i was doing back then either


----------



## famous1994

Add me

Username: Famous1994
CPU: AMD FX-8320
Motherboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme3


----------



## Kmon

Please add me to the club?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2565628


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quick question folks.

I have 16Gb of RAM 4 x 4Gb Kingston Genesis 1600Mhz DDR3 which fills all four slots on my motherboard ( Sabertooth 990fx ), am i going to have trouble overclocking with having all four dimms filled ?
I have heard that FX cpu's and memory can be very fussy, so with that in mind could i safely reach 4Ghz+. Im not looking to break records here but a decent OC to 4Ghz will do.

Oh second question....... Is it worth the move from FX8120 to FX8350 ? ? ( Two main uses , gaming and motion graphics )


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Quick question folks.
> I have 16Gb of RAM 4 x 4Gb Kingston Genesis 1600Mhz DDR3 which fills all four slots on my motherboard ( Sabertooth 990fx ), am i going to have trouble overclocking with having all four dimms filled ?
> I have heard that FX cpu's and memory can be very fussy, so with that in mind could i safely reach 4Ghz+. Im not looking to break records here but a decent OC to 4Ghz will do.
> Oh second question....... Is it worth the move from FX8120 to FX8350 ? ? ( Two main uses , gaming and motion graphics )


Yes, I just upgraded from a fx-8120 to fx-8320.

Cinebench 11.5 @ 4.9ghz

8120 - 8.00

8320 - 8.47


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Quick question folks.
> 
> I have 16Gb of RAM 4 x 4Gb Kingston Genesis 1600Mhz DDR3 which fills all four slots on my motherboard ( Sabertooth 990fx ), am i going to have trouble overclocking with having all four dimms filled ?
> I have heard that FX cpu's and memory can be very fussy, so with that in mind could i safely reach 4Ghz+. Im not looking to break records here but a decent OC to 4Ghz will do.
> 
> Oh second question....... Is it worth the move from FX8120 to FX8350 ? ? ( Two main uses , gaming and motion graphics )


I have been debating that for awhile now, and I don't think the FX8350//8320 is enough of a performance gain to justify the price. Granted you could always sell the 8120. (you won't get much for it 120-140$)

Anyways on the ram. You can run 4 sticks of ram no problem, just keep in mind Bulldozer only support DDR 1866 with 2 sticks of ram. With 4 sticks the official speed supported is 1600. Not a big deal, you likely won't run into any issues. Now if you had 4 sticks of 2133+ ram then you might not reach rated speeds, but that is it.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, I just upgraded from a fx-8120 to fx-8320.
> Cinebench 11.5 @ 4.9ghz
> 8120 - 8.00
> 8320 - 8.47


Did u compare power consumption between the two proccesors ??


----------



## 12Cores

Yes, please see below:

*Full System load,* two SSD's/1 HD, 2 overclocked 6870's(945/1150) while playing BF3 with a custom loop.

fx-8120 @ 4.75ghz 1.5v - 600watts from the wall

fx-8320 @ 4.8ghz 1.47v - 550 watts from the wall

1055T @ 4ghz 1.48v - 550 watts from the wall with no SSD's just a mechanical hard drive.

Sorry not a lot of improvement in that area, if you are concerned about power consumption go with Intel. But this chip offers a lot of performance for less than $200 dollars.

Good Luck!


----------



## itomic

I tested mine in F1 2012 benchmark with GTX 560 Ti, CPU @ 4.4Ghz 1.38v. It draws about 350W from the wall, witch is about 300W real power consumption.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Quick question folks.
> I have 16Gb of RAM 4 x 4Gb Kingston Genesis 1600Mhz DDR3 which fills all four slots on my motherboard ( Sabertooth 990fx ), am i going to have trouble overclocking with having all four dimms filled ?
> I have heard that FX cpu's and memory can be very fussy, so with that in mind could i safely reach 4Ghz+. Im not looking to break records here but a decent OC to 4Ghz will do.
> Oh second question....... Is it worth the move from FX8120 to FX8350 ? ? ( Two main uses , gaming and motion graphics )


Well an 8350 comes stock at 4.0GHz so that shouldn't be an issue. 4 Dimms will work fine, if your trying to OC memory and CPU with 4 dimms just keep the RAM close to 1600MHz and there will be no issues.


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, please see below:
> 
> *Full System load,* two SSD's/1 HD, 2 overclocked 6870's(945/1150) while playing BF3 with a custom loop.
> 
> fx-8120 @ 4.75ghz 1.5v - 600watts from the wall
> 
> fx-8320 @ 4.8ghz 1.47v - 550 watts from the wall
> 
> 1055T @ 4ghz 1.48v - 550 watts from the wall with no SSD's just a mechanical hard drive.
> 
> Sorry not a lot of improvement in that area, if you are concerned about power consumption go with Intel. But this chip offers a lot of performance for less than $200 dollars.
> 
> Good Luck!


Each overclocked 6870 uses around 150 watts, right? SSD/HD is negligible, so that means almost 300W power consumption for a 8210 @ 4.75 GHz or about 250W for a 8320 at 4.8 GHz?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Quick question folks.
> I have 16Gb of RAM 4 x 4Gb Kingston Genesis 1600Mhz DDR3 which fills all four slots on my motherboard ( Sabertooth 990fx ), am i going to have trouble overclocking with having all four dimms filled ?
> I have heard that FX cpu's and memory can be very fussy, so with that in mind could i safely reach 4Ghz+. Im not looking to break records here but a decent OC to 4Ghz will do.
> Oh second question....... Is it worth the move from FX8120 to FX8350 ? ? ( Two main uses , gaming and motion graphics )


I wouldn't worry about it.
My 4 sticks seem to run @ 2133 9-11-11 as per their rated timings and are stable.

Now if the IMC could utilize the bandwidth of those frequencies on two DDR channels, that's another story..


----------



## Jerm357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> its the mobo, i asked but no one told me about vrm's issues, they just keeped telling me to buy and intel i5 2500k, so i ended up with a 6 core mobo.still, better than a cheap intel mobo and a i5 2500k i would have got for the same cash, should imagine i would have no oc at all.
> *like to say a big thank you to XD 1771 for constantly telling people about the issue before purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 core motherboard? What would make it a 6 core only motherboard?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jerm357*
> 
> 6 core motherboard? What would make it a 6 core only motherboard?


Even though it technically supports the 8 core bulldozers, it's VRM has issues supplying power to the 8 core, without either throttling or failing. Usually these are cheap 4+1 with no heatsinks. That's not to say all 4+1 vrm boards are bad however, i for one loved my asrock 970 extreme 3, which got my fx-6100 to 4.5ghz @ 1.425v.


----------



## 1982Chunksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> You can run 4 sticks of ram no problem, just keep in mind Bulldozer only support DDR 1866 with 2 sticks of ram. With 4 sticks the official speed supported is 1600. Not a big deal, you likely won't run into any issues. Now if you had 4 sticks of 2133+ ram then you might not reach rated speeds, but that is it.


Does anybody know if they've sorted this with piledriver?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1982Chunksta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> You can run 4 sticks of ram no problem, just keep in mind Bulldozer only support DDR 1866 with 2 sticks of ram. With 4 sticks the official speed supported is 1600. Not a big deal, you likely won't run into any issues. Now if you had 4 sticks of 2133+ ram then you might not reach rated speeds, but that is it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if they've sorted this with piledriver?
Click to expand...

Not sure and I doubt it since piledriver is focused more on the cpu itself and not the IMC.

If you really want 1866 over 1600, or even faster, chances are you might also be comfortable with playing in the bids and bumping up three DRAM voltage a tad bit.


----------



## MJSdanger

A gift to OCN..



1920x1080p link
Let me know if other resolutions are required.


----------



## visionviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> 4.3Ghz was my Max OC on stock Voltages.


I'm hoping for something similar. I'm redoing my entire overclock (some random instability I am trying to figure out). I'm currently testing 4GHz at stock volts.

We'll see what I can keep voltage wise with everything else. I am hoping to bump my NB/HT to at least 2.5GHz and I am hoping to run my memory at it's full DDR3-2400. Last time it took me almost 1.5v on the CPU to do it but I think this time I am going to see how far I can go starting with <1.4v and then try and get the other things up.


----------



## anothergeek

My rig is in my sig. I've been running 24/7 for a while now at *4.6ghz* (1.376v), the FX are monsters in this arena. Power consumption is not that bad with a quad core either, I'm drinking from a 675 watt and have crossfired overclocked cards.

A newcomer just needs to turn off turbo core in the bios, put the voltage at 1.4-1.425, and overclock as high as they can go. The stock coolers are great, and enthusiasts are getting great temps with voltage and thermal curved overclocking combined with aftermarket and homebrew cooling.. I know I am! There are deserts that get warmer than my chip


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJSdanger*
> 
> A gift to OCN..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080p link
> 
> 
> Let me know if other resolutions are required.
> (Rep me up if you're using it - Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Cool. Can you make any in 5760x1080?

I don't think I've ever posted my FX8120?? It's old news, but oh well. I might bumb up the OC to 4.6/4.7 since the rig is keeping my legs warm at the office.


----------



## MJSdanger

I'm sure I could do something.. leave it with me and I'll pm you once I get the time to do it.

It was from a vector, so it shouln't be too much of an issue. Infact coming to think of it.. I'll really only need to give you the rest of the flame. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Sign me up.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2574228


----------



## Rauli11

I am a fx-6100 owner.

I'm interested in other peoples scores on cinebench 11.5 with stock clocks and when overclocked.

I get 4.04 at stock speeds and 5.63 on 4.58 Ghz.

I also have a problem my cinebench shows that my CPU has 3 cores /6 threads instead of 6 cores/threads. Is any1 experiencing the same problems?


----------



## stickg1

That's not a problem. That's how FX chips are designed. Three modules and six threads (cores). The cores share resources so they aren't true independent cores.


----------



## Rauli11

so the 8 core is really a 4 core and 4 core is a dual core?


----------



## stickg1

Exactly

Well kind of. Its 4 module, 3 module, and 2 module. A module contains 2 threads. Each module is greater than 1 core and less than 2 cores. Each module had two threads (cores) but shares resources with each other.


----------



## ebduncan

Here is the way Amd Breaks it down.

Module- Two integer Cores, Two 128bit Fpus (which combine to make a single 256bit FPU), Shared cache, Single Decode/Fetch Path.

To graphically display it for you


In other words when Amd calls the 6100 a 6 core cpu because they are talking about its 6 integer cores. Now those 6 integer cores share resources between 3 fpus and cache/ decode paths.

So instead of hyperthreading like intel which is a virtual or software solution, Amd made it possible to process 2 threads at per module at the hardware level.


----------



## Rauli11

but meh guess intel still better with software than amd's hardware threading


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rauli11*
> 
> but meh guess intel still better with software than amd's hardware threading


Intel is better. But its also more expensive. If the more expensive CPU weren't also more powerful than who would buy it?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> but meh guess intel still better with software than amd's hardware threading


That is not entirely true. Amd scales better per core or CMT, verses intels SMT. Its just Intels cores are faster. So overall Intel has the better processor. However when you pit a 4 core intel part against the 8 core FX. It will loose in mutithread. This is where Amd currently stands. At the 200$ price point are you going to prefer the single core performance, or have better muticore performance.


----------



## Rauli11

I have 250 € to spend

Since im mostly gaming (sometimes adobe after effects editing).
Should i keep fx-6100 and buy a better mobo to overclock or just switch to i5

1 more question : Will a fx-6100 bottleneck 7870 crossfire?


----------



## ironmaiden

Guys, I need some benches or performance testing in FSX and X plane 10 with the Vishera's , does any one here use FSX and if they do could they please try it and post the results . I am asking as I am planning on upgrading from the 960T.


----------



## afex

Soon I join this club . Waiting for my FX 8530 4 GHz


----------



## MJSdanger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Cool. Can you make any in 5760x1080?


Here you go dude

Click this 5760 link for the full resolution


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJSdanger*
> 
> Here you go dude
> Click this 5760 link for the full resolution
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





+rep thanks for that.







I'm going to test it out when I get off work.


----------



## MJSdanger

No probs man.. Keep an eye on the post in my sig. I update it whenever I do a new one. And thanks for the rep


----------



## patricksiglin

Hey guys looking for some folding help on the AMD Team.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1321929/2012-forum-folding-war-the-green-dragons/0_20


----------



## patricksiglin

Hey guys looking for some folding help on the AMD Team.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1321929/2012-forum-folding-war-the-green-dragons/0_20


----------



## Scorpion49

So I recently got an FX 8150 and Crosshair V in trade, and have been playing with it for the last few days. I was having very little success overclocking with manual voltage though, so I tried offset and it seems to run well at 4.4ghz with 1.368v. I feel like I'm limited by the Cooler Master V6 GT I have right now, as my temps get up to 63* after a little while of P95 blend.

Would an H80/H100 be a decent solution for this chip? Fry's has refurb units available for $65 locally so I'm thinking I might pick one up and lap it then try going further.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> So I recently got an FX 8150 and Crosshair V in trade, and have been playing with it for the last few days. I was having very little success overclocking with manual voltage though, so I tried offset and it seems to run well at 4.4ghz with 1.368v. I feel like I'm limited by the Cooler Master V6 GT I have right now, as my temps get up to 63* after a little while of P95 blend.
> 
> Would an H80/H100 be a decent solution for this chip? Fry's has refurb units available for $65 locally so I'm thinking I might pick one up and lap it then try going further.


the h100 does a decent job on cooling with push pull. It will likely still prevent you from maxing the processor though.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> the h100 does a decent job on cooling with push pull. It will likely still prevent you from maxing the processor though.


I figured as much, the H100 has a hard time with my 3570k and 3770k when overclocked significantly as well. I may swap the board into my water cooled case and see what it can do with an actual water cooling setup. This chip may not be the fastest on the planet but its lot of fun trying to overclock thats for sure.


----------



## bmgjet

Use IBT for FX chips, Prime will throw a error even when its stable for everything else because the floating point cant keep up.
Some people even error at stock speeds after a hour.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Agree with above. Prime95 throws errors at stock for me, but IBT taxes it just fine. I use IBT to reach my overclock.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Use IBT for FX chips, Prime will throw a error even when its stable for everything else because the floating point cant keep up.
> Some people even error at stock speeds after a hour.


Thanks for the tip, I didn't know this. I was getting frustrated because core 6 kept shutting down with P95 even at only 4.0ghz.


----------



## Lordred

Still rocking my FX-4100. 5ghz and It looks like I'm at 1 point per mhz on the CPU test now. Will be picking up a 8320 later this month to play with.


----------



## kzone75

http://valid.canardpc.com/2581662 Will OC more this weekend.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I figured as much, the H100 has a hard time with my 3570k and 3770k when overclocked significantly as well. I may swap the board into my water cooled case and see what it can do with an actual water cooling setup. This chip may not be the fastest on the planet but its lot of fun trying to overclock thats for sure.


I have a RX120 P/P and it still has a hard time keeping the CPU cool at 4.4ghz.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I have a RX120 P/P and it still has a hard time keeping the CPU cool at 4.4ghz.


Temps seem a bit high for that overclock. But 54 Celsius isn't too bad.

Nice builds


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Temps seem a bit high for that overclock. But 54 Celsius isn't too bad.
> Nice builds


Thanks! I originally had it clocked at 4.6ghz. I changed the multiplier to x22 and left the vcore the same. At 4.4ghz the voltage is usually around 1.38v~.


----------



## bmgjet

1.38V?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 1.38V?


You are correct, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Oh god...I see LordRed found this page


----------



## Devildog83

Tiger direct had the FX 8350 for $200, you might not even have to overclock at that point.


----------



## Scorpion49

Guess I'm not allowed to join the club? Sent a PM like a week ago









Also, can someone tell me a temperature monitoring program that can show individual core temps on the 8150? I was using HWmonitor which worked fine, then it updated a few days ago and the core temps went away, now I only get package temp. Realtemp doesn't support FX, coretemp doesn't show individual cores either. Kinda stumped with this.


----------



## bmgjet

Coretemp should, It does for me.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Coretemp should, It does for me.


Coretemp tells me the CPU is not supported and it won't start.


----------



## bmgjet

Get the latest version then.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Get the latest version then.


It is the latest version... downloaded it today.


----------



## bmgjet

No idea then because it works on my 8120 and 8350.


----------



## mrinfinit3

+1 works for me as well... as does hwmonitor both in OSD and on the g15...
something else is wrong there bud


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> +1 works for me as well... as does hwmonitor both in OSD and on the g15...
> something else is wrong there bud


This is what I get, its realtemp that wont start not coretemp.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This is what I get, its realtemp that wont start not coretemp.


----------



## tw33k

Real Temp doesn't work with AMD chips.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*


Oh wow I feel like a moron now. Thanks for pointing that out, +rep to you good sir. Every other time I've used coretemp for years and years I've always had it show everything on the main box because I hate looking at the taskbar for that.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Ill post a SS for ya of what I get when I'm able to get on that rig.
In the mean time though your "package" temp. is your core temp (cores/moduals only variate by max of approx. 5% if the heat sink/cold plate is flat so I wouldn't worry too much.)
But again, Ill look more into it later when I get on that rig to try to replicate the issue for ya since I've got a crosshair as well.

**Edit**
Does the open source version of hwmonitor work for ya?


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Does anyone know the most affordable motherboard there is that supports Piledriver (4300)?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Does anyone know the most affordable motherboard there is that supports Piledriver (4300)?


What do you consider affordable?


----------



## stickg1

The cheapest I would recommend is this: ASRock 970 EXTREME3 $85
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157280

This would be way better though..
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 $130
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128514


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> What do you consider affordable?


Something that's pretty barebones.. I have a horrendously tight budget ($200, including CPU/RAM/MOBO) which is for a friend that'll pay me later. Is there any 880G/760G motherboards that support PD?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *<({D34TH})>*
> 
> Something that's pretty barebones.. I have a horrendously tight budget ($200, including CPU/RAM/MOBO) which is for a friend that'll pay me later. Is there any 880G/760G motherboards that support PD?


Yikes, well if you order in the next few days you can get this combo from Newegg. Its a decent board, the chip you want, and comes with a free 8GB G.Skill memory kit. It would be about $215 shipped.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1094286

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+
AMD FX-4300 Vishera 3.8GHz
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600MHz

Total: $210 (Save $50)
It's kind of disappointing that they sell a blue motherboard with a red memory kit. Oh well...

EDIT: The BIOSTAR A880GZ is the cheapest board with Vishera support. I have used this board before and it was the worst board I have ever used in my life. Even worse than the hardware was Biostar Customer Service. I had to RMA the board after 2 weeks, then they sent me another broken board that I had to RMA. Then that board broke in about a month. I smashed it with a hammer.

So, you get what you pay for. These really cheap boards especially suck at overclocking. So since you can't overclock worth a damn with them you might as well just buy a locked chip. The VRMs and Mofsets are cheap and burst, so do the caps, the northbridge has inadequate cooling. They just suck.


----------



## piledragon

hi everybody, i think it's great you have this club, and i would like to join.







, it seems everywhere i look, there is someone saying how bad bulldozer is, i have a fx-8120, and i don't really have any real proof, but it's an outstanding chip. i hope that i can get to see what other owners of this chip are experiencing, that's why i would like to join your club. i have a link to my cpuz and system info , i hope it's what you need, if not, please just tell me what you need and maybe how to do it, thanks a lot, piledragon link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2554907 ,









piledragon- fx-8120-biostar fa990fxe Exteme edition


----------



## Devildog83

If it were me, I would get the 970x asus or wait until the asus 990x evo is on sale again, It might be around $100 on black friday. It all depends on what's affordable to you and what other featues you need. I love the bios in my M5a 990x evo, it's so easy to use and it has a desktop program so you can monitor temps and evewn overclock with turbo without having to go even into the bios. It will handle 3 GPU's and an FX CPU. Lots of SATA 6.0 gbs and USB 3.0. Up to 32 gigs of RAM, DDR3 @ up to 2000 mhz. The 970x is cheaper with somewhat less features. You can buy cheaper boards but the quality and features are tough to beat if you can get it for less than $100 like I did.


----------



## johnniedoo

I have followed your excuses for doing something a little shady. you should not be bragging about it, new egg, tiger, amazon all have the small print ,that you agree to at the purchase point , that it is against policy. no matter how many words or rationalizations you toss around, it is still wrong.
your choice , no cyber police around, yet, thank goodness. but still, keep it to yourself, you look real foolish to me , and i dont even know you.

john


----------



## lovetobuild

Loving my 4170, massive improvement on my old Athlon II, now in my HTPC









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519079


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnniedoo*
> 
> I have followed your excuses for doing something a little shady. you should not be bragging about it, new egg, tiger, amazon all have the small print ,that you agree to at the purchase point , that it is against policy. no matter how many words or rationalizations you toss around, it is still wrong.
> your choice , no cyber police around, yet, thank goodness. but still, keep it to yourself, you look real foolish to me , and i dont even know you.
> john


^^^ anyone have the slightest clue as to what this dude is talking about?


----------



## Devildog83

Not me, wow he is mad about sonething.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnniedoo*
> 
> I have followed your excuses for doing something a little shady. you should not be bragging about it, new egg, tiger, amazon all have the small print ,that you agree to at the purchase point , that it is against policy. no matter how many words or rationalizations you toss around, it is still wrong.
> your choice , no cyber police around, yet, thank goodness. but still, keep it to yourself, you look real foolish to me , and i dont even know you.
> john


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> ^^^ anyone have the slightest clue as to what this dude is talking about?


What the......
Uber troll??? lol


----------



## Krusher33

How well has the 6300 chip overclocking?


----------



## Skinny66

Just installed my new FX 8350 an upgrade from the FX 8120 i cant belive the difference.I play FSX mainly and my fps have doubled thats at stock 4.0ghz compared to my [email protected] a worthy upgrade indeed i now get 20fps at Uk2000 heathrow with full ai etc amazing this was from 5-6fps under the 8120.It runs very cool too.


----------



## piledragon

that's great, i have an 8120 and i'm planning on the same upgrade







, can you tell us a little more, pleaseeee







,


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinny66*
> 
> Just installed my new FX 8350 an upgrade from the FX 8120 i cant belive the difference.I play FSX mainly and my fps have doubled thats at stock 4.0ghz compared to my [email protected] a worthy upgrade indeed i now get 20fps at Uk2000 heathrow with full ai etc amazing this was from 5-6fps under the 8120.It runs very cool too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piledragon*
> 
> that's great, i have an 8120 and i'm planning on the same upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you tell us a little more, pleaseeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


i want to know more too... im expecting to upgrade my 8150 to a 8350 next year...


----------



## Skinny66

I am shocked in the difference in FSX far better than i thought the 8120 really is a dog.

I am going to push it tomorrow see how it overclocks

Actally my old q6600 was better in FSX than the 8120 glad its going on ebay good riddance.


----------



## johnniedoo

i just got an 8120 and found this forum... I got sent to a page where someone was bragging about sending back perfectly good chips in hopes of getting a new one with a better OC profile in random attempts to get the fastest oc he could and only spending once. He had made a whole bunch of replies , each one attempting to justify and defend himself against some legitimate criticism he got. Just happened to catch me and i didnt look at the date of when it was written and did not pull a quote. I am sorry for upsetting a few of you with my 'tirade' which i meant in as much an ironic comment as well as my observation that he seemed to be putting his foot deeper into his mouth. Not my normal position to comment on a poster's attitude. I do participate in other forums, just new to here/990fxa ud3.
I just put them together last week and found these threads. Forgot that my reply to an older post would show up out of sync with the item i replied to. It is what happens when i get up at 3am east coast USA time and begin to read from links i got from a Google search, not thinking the hit may have been from 2008 or today.
Sorry, try not to let it happen often (or include what the heck i was referring to i) in case some one might be interested.
Again, apologies ,
John


----------



## Iceshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> How well has the 6300 chip overclocking?


It overclocks quite nicely. Got mine at 4.5 @ 1.42v and it barely breaks 40c under full load (Prime95) with my 212 EVO. There's more headroom in the chip, just unwilling at this point to volt it higher to get there. The performance to $$$ ratio with the FX-6300 is arguably the best ATM.


----------



## Skinny66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piledragon*
> 
> that's great, i have an 8120 and i'm planning on the same upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , can you tell us a little more, pleaseeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Got it running stable at 4.5ghz on default voltage of 1.34v runs at 67 max at full load on IBT im happy with that on air until i get a water cooler.Very happy with it so far

http://valid.canardpc.com/2593602


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinny66*
> 
> Got it running stable at 4.5ghz on default voltage of 1.34v runs at 67 max at full load on IBT im happy with that on air until i get a water cooler.Very happy with it so far
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2593602


Can you do a Cinebench run @ 4.5GHz and post the result?


----------



## mjrhealth

Have the 6300 @ 4.57 Gig 1.42V. Looks like might reach 4.6 one step at a time. Not touching NB its close to 2.2.


----------



## mjrhealth

Here is a question. Do the FX chips have the same temp bug as the Phenemons where you had to add 10 deg to CPU temp???


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjrhealth*
> 
> Here is a question. Do the FX chips have the same temp bug as the Phenemons where you had to add 10 deg to CPU temp???


They have the typical AMD temp bug where they don't use a thermometer, they use a sensor and a formula that is only accurate the closer it gets to 60C. Same as every AMD CPU.

Also, don't look at CPU/Socket temp, look at Core temp.


----------



## MacLeod

Right. Easy way to figure it is to watch the CPU socket temp. This is almost always higher than the CPU core temp so if its showing something like 55C but your core temp is at 20C or something stupid, then you know you've got a faulty sensor. If your core temp is 5 or 6 degrees cooler than the socket temp than yours is pretty much spot on. My X6 was about right and was around 7C cooler than the socket. This 8150 is around 4-5C cooler so I think Ive got a fairly accurate temp sensor.


----------



## bmgjet

Socket temp keep under 70C and core temp keep under 62C but you will find it becomes less stable onces you get over 58C.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacLeod*
> 
> Right. Easy way to figure it is to watch the CPU socket temp. This is almost always higher than the CPU core temp so if its showing something like 55C but your core temp is at 20C or something stupid, then you know you've got a faulty sensor. If your core temp is 5 or 6 degrees cooler than the socket temp than yours is pretty much spot on. My X6 was about right and was around 7C cooler than the socket. This 8150 is around 4-5C cooler so I think Ive got a fairly accurate temp sensor.


Under load that is. At idle you'll get too-low-to-be-true Core numbers due to the method used, but that's normal enough.


----------



## Devildog83

John don't worry about it. What you said made no sence to me so I figured it was a msplaced thread.


----------



## TrivialDeath

AMD FX 6100 @ 4ghz


----------



## Skinny66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Can you do a Cinebench run @ 4.5GHz and post the result?


----------



## Tempey

The core temps are produced 100% digitally from what I've discerned from various AMD whitepapers. It is an extremely smart guess. One thing to mention is core temps are actually not a measurement of degrees Celsius. Rather, similar to Intel, it's a figure based on an arbitrary scale (Intel and AMD have their own. Intel chips do not run hotter than AMD, this is merely a byproduct of different scales being used) that is used to discern the distance to that specific piece of silicons junction temperature.

45 core temp is =/= 45 degrees Celsius, but it does simplify things and thus is used.

Tcase (or CPU temp for AMD chips) is a physical measurement of temperature and IS based on degrees Celsius. The problem is that this is number is effected by things such as ambient case temp around the socket area because it is not located in the CPU itself, and thus is not an accurate measurement. *The smart thing to do is watch both*. Intel chips do not shut off at 105c. They shut off at 105. What this is in degrees is a MUCH lower number. Intel actually specifies a max Tcase temperature of 67c for Ivy Bridge. In reality, an FX-8350 at it's limits is very likely about as warm as a 3770k running at it's thermal limits.

TL;DR:
Core Temp = a number NOT in degrees. It's an accurate estimation of the distance to a chips thermal maximum.
CPU Temp = a number in degrees, an accurate representation of the SOCKET temperature, not a good estimation of the temperature of the chip, but a good number to watch regardless.

I think I might dissect some more whitepapers and make a thread about this as this has been an ongoing source of confusion on every tech forum since forever.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinny66*


ž

I with my FX 8120 had score like u @ 4.8Ghz, wich isnt good from Vishera standpoint.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> ž
> I with my FX 8120 had score like u @ 4.8Ghz, wich isnt good from Vishera standpoint.


He must have background processes running because his score should be a little higher. Also if his 4.5GHz is the same as your 4.8GHz then I don't see how that's a bad thing.


----------



## Skinny66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> ž
> I with my FX 8120 had score like u @ 4.8Ghz, wich isnt good from Vishera standpoint.


Well that was just with multiplier raised no voltage change all on normal.

I love this chip i could probably get a higher score but i cant be assed,i did get 8.1 @4.7ghz but the chip got quite hot.

To be honest i could not give a damn about benchmarks its how the cpu works for me that counts.


----------



## Skinny66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> He must have background processes running because his score should be a little higher. Also if his 4.5GHz is the same as your 4.8GHz then I don't see how that's a bad thing.


lol yes good point


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They have the typical AMD temp bug where they don't use a thermometer, they use a sensor and a formula that is only accurate the closer it gets to 60C. Same as every AMD CPU.
> Also, don't look at CPU/Socket temp, look at Core temp.


Uhmm.... The core temp? That's the place where AMD HASN'T got a temperature sensor - it's an algoritm based on, I'd guess, load + Vcore and speed.

Just stress your cpu for a bit and take note of the core temps as you stop the stress test: they drop an unbelieveable amount in a matter of seconds. Appart from chilled liquid metal or N2 cooling, I can't think of anything that could suck / dissipate that amount thermal energy as quick from your cpu cores.

No, it might not be accurate, but since it's the closest real thermometer, I'd rather keep my eye on the socket temperature. And since under heavy load (OCCT / P95) it's a couple of degrees over the suposed core temps, and I still manage to keep the socket at 48C, well below the max (don't even really know where that is, to be honest: I just draw the line at 55C max, for the moment).

Everyone has their preference, and while the AMD core temp algorithms may be based on testing and experience by AMD, I prefer to pay heed to real sensor values.


----------



## itomic

Regarding the temps. Theres an idea that cores temps + ambiente temperature is about close as it gets to real temperature







. So cores temps r delta temps between ambiente and temps on CPU. So cores temp of 10C at idle is about 30C real temperature, and load temps of 60C is close to 80C or so, if ambiente is 20C for example.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinny66*


Thanks. It's very close to my 8150 at the same speed.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Regarding the temps. Theres an idea that cores temps + ambiente temperature is about close as it gets to real temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So cores temps r delta temps between ambiente and temps on CPU. So cores temp of 10C at idle is about 30C real temperature, and load temps of 60C is close to 80C or so, if ambiente is 20C for example.


62C Core is 62C actual. The formula is only accurate the closer you get to 60, temps as low as ambient will be considerably off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> They have the typical AMD temp bug where they don't use a thermometer, they use a sensor and a formula that is only accurate the closer it gets to 60C. Same as every AMD CPU.
> Also, don't look at CPU/Socket temp, look at Core temp.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmm.... The core temp? That's the place where AMD HASN'T got a temperature sensor - *it's an algoritm based on, I'd guess, load + Vcore and speed.*
> 
> Just stress your cpu for a bit and take note of the core temps as you stop the stress test: they drop an unbelieveable amount in a matter of seconds. Appart from chilled liquid metal or N2 cooling, I can't think of anything that could suck / dissipate that amount thermal energy as quick from your cpu cores.
> 
> No, it might not be accurate, but since it's the closest real thermometer, I'd rather keep my eye on the socket temperature. And since under heavy load (OCCT / P95) it's a couple of degrees over the suposed core temps, and I still manage to keep the socket at 48C, well below the max (don't even really know where that is, to be honest: I just draw the line at 55C max, for the moment).
> 
> Everyone has their preference, and while the AMD core temp algorithms may be based on testing and experience by AMD, I prefer to pay heed to real sensor values.
Click to expand...

........ Please read what I bolded, then think about it for a minute. Does that even remotely make sense to you? How could AMD possibly be able to know enough about every CPU at all Voltages, speeds, and cooling to guess that?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 62C Core is 62C actual. The formula is only accurate the closer you get to 60, temps as low as ambient will be considerably off.
> ........ Please read what I bolded, then think about it for a minute. Does that even remotely make sense to you? How could AMD possibly be able to know enough about every CPU at all Voltages and speeds to guess that?


The amount of misinformation in here is simply... appalling.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 62C Core is 62C actual. The formula is only accurate the closer you get to 60, temps as low as ambient will be considerably off.
> ........ Please read what I bolded, then think about it for a minute. Does that even remotely make sense to you? How could AMD possibly be able to know enough about every CPU at all Voltages and speeds to guess that?
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of misinformation in here is simply... appalling.
Click to expand...

Agreed. It has come from AMD to watch Core temps, so I'm not even sure why this is up for discussion at all.

This is akin to AMD coming out and telling everyone the exact design of the modules, yet people come up with different way it could possibly work anyway.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Uhmm.... The core temp? That's the place where AMD HASN'T got a temperature sensor - it's an algoritm based on, I'd guess, load + Vcore and speed.


Take off your CPU cooler and tell me what it reads. I bet it will be a little higher (just a little bit







), and non of those variables changed.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Agreed. It has come from AMD to watch Core temps, so I'm not even sure why this is up for discussion at all.
> This is akin to AMD coming out and telling everyone the exact design of the modules, yet people come up with different way it could possibly work anyway.


And u realy think thatt 8 core CPU clocked at nearly 5.0Ghz @1.5V is getting to just 60C on full load ???? That is just ridiculous mate.

P.S. I was thinking about air cooling, or average water coolers like H80 or even H100.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> And u realy think thatt 8 core CPU clocked at nearly 5.0Ghz @1.5V is getting to just 60C on full load ???? That is just ridiculous mate.


Why is that?

I could send you a link to a Vishera chip at -250C running 2v for 8.3GHz. Of course it is cooled by liquid nitrogen, but that's beside the point. You don't know how hot it's going to be just based on frequency/voltage/corecount. Cooling matters too.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Why is that?
> 
> I could send you a link to a Vishera chip at -250C running 2v for 8.3GHz. Of course it is cooled by liquid nitrogen, but that's beside the point. You don't know how hot it's going to be just based on frequency/voltage/corecount. Cooling matters too.


pretty much this.

My 8120 doesn't hit 60c at 1.5 volts, and i'm on a antec 920 with delta fans. I actually never go over 50c. Though at 1.5 [email protected] 5ghz those deltas get amazingly loud. I run at at 4.9ghz and 1.45 volts daily, much more manageable on the ears.

tor those wondering they are the Delta 120 x 38mm Ultra High-Speed Fan - 210.38 CFM fans 64db fans. Thankfully they are hooked into my antec 920 for voltage control (grabs its power from the usb)


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 62C Core is 62C actual. The formula is only accurate the closer you get to 60, temps as low as ambient will be considerably off.
> ........ Please read what I bolded, then think about it for a minute. Does that even remotely make sense to you? How could AMD possibly be able to know enough about every CPU at all Voltages, speeds, and cooling to guess that?


Core temps are, as I like to call them, guesstimates. Mathimatical formulas based around load / voltage and perhaps speed.

Please, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but as far as I know there is no physical sensor on die / in the chip to monitor the temperature it's running at.


----------



## Raephen

If I take off my cooler it'll boot, run a bit, and then turn itself off. Thank god for that protection


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> If I take off my cooler it'll boot, run a bit, and then turn itself off. Thank god for that protection


My point is that if it is based around the "load / voltage and perhaps speed" as you suggest, then when you take off the cooler, the temp readings will not change. Why? Because load, voltage, and speed have not changed.

Therefor, it would never thermally throttle as it would assume it's at 60C and would turn into a miniature black hole as it overheated infinitely.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Take off your CPU cooler and tell me what it reads. I bet it will be a little higher (just a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and non of those variables changed.


It'll boot, run for a bit and shut itself down. Thank god for that protection!

I just pointed out what I believe to be the case, and that is that AMD chips have nothing in the chip to report the temperature, so, logically, they must do it a different way.

All my fiddling with AMD chips - their clocks and voltages - and the neat fact that the moment you end a stress test, core temps seem to plummet, leaves me to believe the chip 'calculates' it core temperature.

But hey: I'm here to learn and sometimes give my own opinion.

PS - One thing does change: the thermal footprint of the chip hasn't got a good place to go but it's surrounding air and mobo real-estate and heats up the socket temperature up even faster than holding it close to a fire


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> My point is that if it is based around the "load / voltage and perhaps speed" as you suggest, then when you take off the cooler, the temp readings will not change. Why? Because load, voltage, and speed have not changed.
> Therefor, it would never thermally throttle as it would assume it's at 60C and would turn into a miniature black hole as it overheated infinitely.


A valid point.

But lacking sensors, how then do they do it?


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> It'll boot, run for a bit and shut itself down. Thank god for that protection!
> I just pointed out what I believe to be the case, and that is that AMD chips have nothing in the chip to report the temperature, so, logically, they must do it a different way.
> All my fiddling with AMD chips - their clocks and voltages - and the neat fact that the moment you end a stress test, core temps seem to plummet, leaves me to believe the chip 'calculates' it core temperature.
> But hey: I'm here to learn and sometimes give my own opinion.
> PS - One thing does change: the thermal footprint of the chip hasn't got a good place to go but it's surrounding air and mobo real-estate and heats up the socket temperature up even faster than holding it close to a fire


You misunderstand me, there is an algorithm to it, that IS correct, but it doesn't work like you suggest.

If I had to guess I would say that maybe it measures the amount of time it takes to transmit a signal from 1 transistor to another, and the time it takes to do this changes depending on heat.


----------



## ebduncan

don't see what the big deal is.

Amd Cpus have been this way for YEARS as far as how they calculate the cpu temperature.

and the 62c core temp thing is funny. The CPU self shutdown is at 90c, if that gives you any merit on how much heat they can take. The 62c core temp is just when the cpu will throttle itself. You can go over 62c with and remain safe, just the chip will not run at its maximum clock speed. TJmax of Bulldozer and Piledriver is 90c.

In the case of mobile processors this throttle back speed is at 93c. While their Tjmax is 115c My little a4-3400m @3ghz will run just fine at 80c. Yet the desktop version will throttle itself way before it reaches that temperature.


----------



## Krusher33

(I'm really tired of the temperature debate that happens far too often)

So... a pair of guys saying 4.5 @ 1.42v under air.

1.5v under water might be 4.8? Hopeful or wishful or... ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> (I'm really tired of the temperature debate that happens far too often)
> 
> So... a pair of guys saying 4.5 @ 1.42v under air.
> 
> 1.5v under water might be 4.8? Hopeful or wishful or... ?


Common actually. Even less voltage as a matter of fact, 4.8 is typically done with 1.475v under H100s or better. 5.0 is easily achieved with 1.5-1.536v under "strong" H100s or water. A lucky few have hit 5.1-5.2 with around 1.55v.

List in OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> don't see what the big deal is.
> 
> Amd Cpus have been this way for YEARS as far as how they calculate the cpu temperature.
> 
> and the 62c core temp thing is funny. The CPU self shutdown is at 90c, if that gives you any merit on how much heat they can take. The 62c core temp is just when the cpu will throttle itself. You can go over 62c with and remain safe, just the chip will not run at its maximum clock speed. TJmax of Bulldozer and Piledriver is 90c.
> 
> In the case of mobile processors this throttle back speed is at 93c. While their Tjmax is 115c My little a4-3400m @3ghz will run just fine at 80c. Yet the desktop version will throttle itself way before it reaches that temperature.


Auto-shutdown: 90C
Recommended max temp: 62C
Max temp for best stability and scaling: 55C

The chips won't even throttle at 62, that doesn't happen until the 70s unless you leave APM on, and that is a MB thing, not a CPU thing.

Obviously running the chips over 62C for extended periods of time isn't a good idea, but they can take it if they have to.


----------



## Lordred

My opinion on FX is keep the CPU V @ or under 1.4v for 24/7 regardless of cooling.

But I spend most of my time at 1.144v @ 3600mhz...

Oh btw I have an 8320 inbound, sillyness will follow with 1-4c ambient temps.


----------



## m0bius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> My opinion on FX is keep the CPU V @ or under 1.4v for 24/7 regardless of cooling.
> But I spend most of my time at 1.144v @ 3600mhz...
> Oh btw I have an 8320 inbound, sillyness will follow with 1-4c ambient temps.


Some chips come @ 1.4v...

Where do you live? I've never seen any of the 7 AMD chips I've owned stay under 15C.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> My opinion on FX is keep the CPU V @ or under 1.4v for 24/7 regardless of cooling.
> 
> But I spend most of my time at 1.144v @ 3600mhz...
> 
> Oh btw I have an 8320 inbound, sillyness will follow with 1-4c ambient temps.


ooookay? 8350s and 8320s have come with 1.4v stock VID. That is an extremely conservative number.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Some chips come @ 1.4v...
> Where do you live? I've never seen any of the 7 AMD chips I've owned stay under 15C.


I live on the edge of the Mohave Desert, 41c ambient during the summer, and negative 10 to positive10 in the winter. I do not run the heater, or the AC, I layer up for the winter, and turn on a fan for the summer.

Part of the reason I often seek out the lowest possible voltage I can run at.

Right now ambient is 20c today was rather warm and I had the window open, give it another month and I will be wearing a jacket while in my chair









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ooookay? 8350s and 8320s have come with 1.4v stock VID. That is an extremely conservative number.


And my FX-4100 came with a sock VID of 1.325v which lets it run up to ~4200.

Its also a game of chip lotto.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> (I'm really tired of the temperature debate that happens far too often)
> 
> So... a pair of guys saying 4.5 @ 1.42v under air.
> 
> 1.5v under water might be 4.8? Hopeful or wishful or... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Common actually. Even less voltage as a matter of fact, 4.8 is typically done with 1.475v under H100s or better. 5.0 is easily achieved with 1.5-1.536v under "strong" H100s or water. A lucky few have hit 5.1-5.2 with around 1.55v.
> 
> List in OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
Click to expand...

I was asking about the 6300. I have been following the 8320/8350 thread for a while now.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> (I'm really tired of the temperature debate that happens far too often)
> 
> So... a pair of guys saying 4.5 @ 1.42v under air.
> 
> 1.5v under water might be 4.8? Hopeful or wishful or... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Common actually. Even less voltage as a matter of fact, 4.8 is typically done with 1.475v under H100s or better. 5.0 is easily achieved with 1.5-1.536v under "strong" H100s or water. A lucky few have hit 5.1-5.2 with around 1.55v.
> 
> List in OP: http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was asking about the 6300. I have been following the 8320/8350 thread for a while now.
Click to expand...

In theory, the 6300 should be no worse off then the 8320.

It's effectively a 8350 with broken cores, so at it's worst it's an 8320 with 1 non functional module, and at best, a clocked down 8350 with a module disabled. Since AMD did bin the 83**s, my money is on disabled or broken 8320s, and as such should probably line up with their voltage requirements. Maybe a bit lighter on them due to less heat output.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> Some chips come @ 1.4v...
> Where do you live? I've never seen any of the 7 AMD chips I've owned stay under 15C.
> 
> 
> 
> I live on the edge of the Mohave Desert, 41c ambient during the summer, and negative 10 to positive10 in the winter. I do not run the heater, or the AC, I layer up for the winter, and turn on a fan for the summer.
> 
> Part of the reason I often seek out the lowest possible voltage I can run at.
> 
> Right now ambient is 20c today was rather warm and I had the window open, give it another month and I will be wearing a jacket while in my chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ooookay? 8350s and 8320s have come with 1.4v stock VID. That is an extremely conservative number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And my FX-4100 came with a sock VID of 1.325v which lets it run up to ~4200.
> 
> Its also a game of chip lotto.
Click to expand...

Well, for one, that has nothing at all to do with the max voltage a chip can handle, and 2 if people are right in saying higher-VID BD chips OC better, you _lost_ the chip lotto.

The reason m0bius and I pointed out that some chips come with 1.4v stock is just to show how low that number really is, not to compare your chip to those. Some even go past that with Turbo.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, for one, that has nothing at all to do with the max voltage a chip can handle, and 2 if people are right in saying higher-VID BD chips OC better, you _lost_ the chip lotto.
> The reason m0bius and I pointed out that some chips come with 1.4v stock is just to show how low that number really is, not to compare your chip to those. Some even go past that with Turbo.


I was only giving my opinion for anyone who wanted it was all, I like to run well, well inside the safe margins for 24/7.

It still stands I will have an 8320 to play with at the end of the week, and the weather forecast is looking like good temps are inbound in time for overclocking









I also agree with your assessment on the 6300 for K33.

Edit: While I didnt _lose_ the chip lotto, I didnt win it either, I have been blessed with a mediocre FX-4100 which is good for 4900mhz 1.5v load.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, for one, that has nothing at all to do with the max voltage a chip can handle, and 2 if people are right in saying higher-VID BD chips OC better, you _lost_ the chip lotto.
> The reason m0bius and I pointed out that some chips come with 1.4v stock is just to show how low that number really is, not to compare your chip to those. Some even go past that with Turbo.
> 
> 
> 
> I was only giving my opinion for anyone who wanted it was all, I like to run well, well inside the safe margins for 24/7.
> 
> It still stands I will have an 8320 to play with at the end of the week, and the weather forecast is looking like good temps are inbound in time for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also agree with your assessment on the 6300 for K33.
> 
> Edit: While I didnt _lose_ the chip lotto, I didnt win it either, I have been blessed with a mediocre FX-4100 which is good for 4900mhz 1.5v load.
Click to expand...

I can't really understand that, I run my 8320 at 1.536v and my Ph II at 1.55v. If it can take it, and I can cool it, let it be so.







Only chips I run cold are Llanos. One of em undervolts to 1.225v at stock with 1866.









An H100 should be plenty of cooling to get the 8320 nice and fast, but it is going to run hot next to that 4100. PD may be better the BD, but not enough to compensate for doubling the core count. I do want to see your results though, there are few people with 8320s in the thread with anything better then an Antec 620.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can't really understand that, I run my 8320 at 1.536v and my Ph II at 1.55v. If it can take it, and I can cool it, let it be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only chips I run cold are Llanos. One of em undervolts to 1.225v at stock with 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An H100 should be plenty of cooling to get the 8320 nice and fast, but it is going to run hot next to that 4100. PD may be better the BD, but not enough to compensate for doubling the core count. I do want to see your results though, there are few people with 8320s in the thread with anything better then an Antec 620.


I am a weird person running a FX-4100 under an H100 on a ASRock 990FX Pro arnt I?

Its ok, that will be fixed soon, I might even bust out the high static pressure fans in a push/pull config.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can't really understand that, I run my 8320 at 1.536v and my Ph II at 1.55v. If it can take it, and I can cool it, let it be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only chips I run cold are Llanos. One of em undervolts to 1.225v at stock with 1866.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An H100 should be plenty of cooling to get the 8320 nice and fast, but it is going to run hot next to that 4100. PD may be better the BD, but not enough to compensate for doubling the core count. I do want to see your results though, there are few people with 8320s in the thread with anything better then an Antec 620.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weird person running a FX-4100 under an H100 on a ASRock 990FX Pro arnt I?
> 
> Its ok, that will be fixed soon, I might even bust out the high static pressure fans in a push/pull config.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure there are people on this forum with Llano and Trinity chips under custom loops, so weird is a relative term.


----------



## Lordred

Yes, you are very accuret, I killed an A8-3500M pushing it out to 4,700mhz.

The scary part (for me) was it ran like that for a while, but I digress, and derail.


----------



## ebduncan

edit,

incorrect info.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> No sir.
> The FX series processors do not have disabled cores. The 4XXX has 2 modules, the 6XXX has 3 modules, and the 8XXX has 4 modules. One of the reasons Amd went with a modular approach is so they could do this.


All FX cpus share the same die. A 4xxx has 2 modules turned off, 6xxx has 1 module turned off. There is only one Zambezi die and one Vishera die.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> All FX cpus share the same die. A 4xxx has 2 modules turned off, 6xxx has 1 module turned off. There is only one Zambezi die and one Vishera die.


after doing a fair bit of research this appears to be true. I don't understand it, I thought the reason Amd went to modules is so they could have separate dies per model. If they all share the same die, then well it means AMD cannot really Bin the chips effectively, other than saying it can pass 8350 speeds, or not. But the 4300 and 6300 run nearly the same clock speed. So the only practical binning they can do, is can all cores of the die run at this speed, if 2 cannot it becomes a 6 core, if 4 cannot it becomes a quad core.

Still think their yields would be better if the quad-core was made with 2 modules. and Hexcore made with 3 modules. Would shrink die, save some $$.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> after doing a fair bit of research this appears to be true. I don't understand it, I thought the reason Amd went to modules is so they could have separate dies per model. If they all share the same die, then well it means AMD cannot really Bin the chips effectively, other than saying it can pass 8350 speeds, or not. But the 4300 and 6300 run nearly the same clock speed. So the only practical binning they can do, is can all cores of the die run at this speed, if 2 cannot it becomes a 6 core, if 4 cannot it becomes a quad core.
> Still think their yields would be better if the quad-core was made with 2 modules. and Hexcore made with 3 modules. Would shrink die, save some $$.


I'd imagine that every chip aims to be an FX 8350, so any that don't make the cut, become something else.

If they only packaged a chip with 2 Modules (FX 4300) and it only had 1 good module, guess that'd make it an FX 2300? Probably less waste building them with all 4 modules, at least the screwups can still be used.

Now if only they would let them be unlocked


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> All FX cpus share the same die. A 4xxx has 2 modules turned off, 6xxx has 1 module turned off. There is only one Zambezi die and one Vishera die.
> 
> 
> 
> after doing a fair bit of research this appears to be true. I don't understand it, I thought the reason Amd went to modules is so they could have separate dies per model. If they all share the same die, then well it means AMD cannot really Bin the chips effectively, other than saying it can pass 8350 speeds, or not. But the 4300 and 6300 run nearly the same clock speed. So the only practical binning they can do, is can all cores of the die run at this speed, if 2 cannot it becomes a 6 core, if 4 cannot it becomes a quad core.
> 
> Still think their yields would be better if the quad-core was made with 2 modules. and Hexcore made with 3 modules. Would shrink die, save some $$.
Click to expand...

Making it all one die is the easiest way to save $$$.

No extra R&D, no extra paying the fabs for other designs, just one big one and they laser off the extra bits, where they just disabled those bits on Ph II.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0bius*
> 
> I've never seen any of the 7 AMD chips I've owned stay under 15C.


Do you mean Socket Temp, or do you mean the calculated _Core_ temp?

If you mean the calculated _core_ temp. Well hows 13C under load?

CPU @ 1.15v 25% LLC (1.152 fluctuation during load transition, 1.144v under load)
CPU/NB @ 1.15v
Ram @ 1.35v
Ambient 20.5C (69F)
Socket Temp 31c
VRM Termp 32c

H100 Pump speed 2100-2300rpm
Fans @ 900rpm



Most people in this community like to run big OC's 24/7. I just like to run very low voltage for 24/7


----------



## bf3player1978

Just wondering if anyone has played bf3 on a 8120 then upgraded to a 8320 or 8350? If so I was wondering if its with the upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Just wondering if anyone has played bf3 on a 8120 then upgraded to a 8320 or 8350? If so I was wondering if its with the upgrade.
> 
> Thanks


you GPU is going to make the difference in Battlefield 3 not the cpu.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you GPU is going to make the difference in Battlefield 3 not the cpu.


I am now running crossfire hd7850's with my 8120. Any bottleneck there?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I am now running crossfire hd7850's with my 8120. Any bottleneck there?


if you are running on the stock clock of your cpu... yes... bottleneck aaaaaaallllll the way down... get it to 4.0ghz


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> if you are running on the stock clock of your cpu... yes... bottleneck aaaaaaallllll the way down... get it to 4.0ghz


Easily running @ 4.2ghz as of now. Can't push it any further I don't think due to heat and voltage issues:thumb:


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Easily running @ 4.2ghz as of now. Can't push it any further I don't think due to heat and voltage issues:thumb:


nice oc.... try and raise the cpu/nb frequency... maybe to 2600mhz.... and then you will have the greatest performance... however, temps will raise like 40% or 30%... use proper cooling...

EDIT: and replace that PSU... TR2 are known for sucking a lot... get yourself a toughpower XT... im using the Toughpower XT 775w with a 6970 crossfire and 4.7ghz on my 8150 (every component craves for power on my pc) and no problems at all...


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> nice oc.... try and raise the cpu/nb frequency... maybe to 2600mhz.... and then you will have the greatest performance... however, temps will raise like 40% or 30%... use proper cooling...
> EDIT: and replace that PSU... TR2 are known for sucking a lot... get yourself a toughpower XT... im using the Toughpower XT 775w with a 6970 crossfire and 4.7ghz on my 8150 (every component craves for power on my pc) and no problems at all...


I have no power issues at all.


----------



## lovetobuild

That's probably because your components are pulling well under 750W (like 200 under). If the TR2 is really as crap as shampoo says, you may well notice power issues if you stuck an extra card in there.

Impressive OC on that FX btw


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> I am now running crossfire hd7850's with my 8120. Any bottleneck there?


no bottleneck.

even stock clocked. Battlefield 3 is not a cpu intensive game. Gpu power means the most to it. My room mate runs it just fine on his i3, with a 7970.


----------



## BlackFox1337

Just want to get some opinions. I'm running 4.42 @ 1.35v, 2200 nb and ht frequency. I'm hitting low 60s at full load with my h100. If I try for 4.6 or 4.7 how much will my temps go up and what voltage would I have to go with? I'm going to get some different fans for the h100 as I don't think the cougar fans are cutting it.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Just want to get some opinions. I'm running 4.42 @ 1.35v, 2200 nb and ht frequency. I'm hitting low 60s at full load with my h100. If I try for 4.6 or 4.7 how much will my temps go up and what voltage would I have to go with? I'm going to get some different fans for the h100 as I don't think the cougar fans are cutting it.


those temps are quite high for the voltage your running, and a h100. Is your ambient temp really high?

i don't know what thermal paste you using but perhaps time for a reseat?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> Just want to get some opinions. I'm running 4.42 @ 1.35v, 2200 nb and ht frequency. I'm hitting low 60s at full load with my h100. If I try for 4.6 or 4.7 how much will my temps go up and what voltage would I have to go with? I'm going to get some different fans for the h100 as I don't think the cougar fans are cutting it.


for that frequency, low 60's... just to much... im at 4.7 with 1.4v without LLC and with 130% cpu current... temps with my noctua on full load, dont even get close to 50ºC on cpu temp (that's the socket) and on core temps, the highest i've seen, 52ºC


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovetobuild*
> 
> That's probably because your components are pulling well under 750W (like 200 under). If the TR2 is really as crap as shampoo says, you may well notice power issues if you stuck an extra card in there.
> Impressive OC on that FX btw


thanks, and yeah no power issues even after i stuck in another hd 7850. still may upgrade to the 8350 later, just to be up to date lol


----------



## bf3player1978

does these stats look par?


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> 
> does these stats look par?




sorry, poor quality on last pic


----------



## bf3player1978

Question, if I have a fx8120 would it be a. Side grade or down grade if I bought a fx 6300 ? I know I'll be loosing two cores, but the fact the 6300 is only 95w and I could oc it to almost 5.0 ghz is appealing.


----------



## Lordred

Why not just disable a module?


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Why not just disable a module?


It's still a different chip. Pile driver compared to bulldozer. Piledriver runs 7-15% faster


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Why not just disable a module?
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a different chip. Pile driver compared to bulldozer. Piledriver runs 7-15% faster
Click to expand...

7% is IPC, the other 7% was from the clock speed boost.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> It's still a different chip. Pile driver compared to bulldozer. Piledriver runs 7-15% faster


With a khuler and your board, 5.0ghz wouldn't be impossible with an fx-6300 you'd for sure have better low threaded performance.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackFox1337*
> 
> Just want to get some opinions. I'm running 4.42 @ 1.35v, 2200 nb and ht frequency. I'm hitting low 60s at full load with my h100. If I try for 4.6 or 4.7 how much will my temps go up and what voltage would I have to go with? I'm going to get some different fans for the h100 as I don't think the cougar fans are cutting it.


It sounds like you either have really bad seating on the H100, or you are looking at CPU Socket Temp.

You should go by CPU Core Temp. (62 Celsius max)

The Socket Temp will be much higher. (~70 Celsius Max)


----------



## Stoffie

For your interest guys some extra info about FX 8350

http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stoffie*
> 
> For your interest guys some extra info about FX 8350
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu


Interesting stuff.

By the way, looks like you used the same usage graph for benches 1 and 2.


----------



## fpsnick207

Hello guys! A nice user referred me here for help so here goes...
My specs are as followed..
CPU cooler - Thermaltake frio.
Mobo - Asus M5A97 I believe its unlocked for AMD FX processors.
Case - Cooler Master HAF X all fans installed including extra top 200mm fan.
CPU - AMD FX 8150 non overclocked...

Could any one tell me what I should use to overclock program wise? Or if need be go into BIOS. Also to provide what the settings need to get changed to. For a stable overclock of 4.0GHz+I've never overclocked before either.

Thanks for any assistance!---


----------



## el gordo

Hey guys & gals,

I am trying to get my system stable after overclocking my AMD FX 8120 to 3.9GHz. So far I have run Prime95 (small FFT's) test on two separate occasions. During both tests I had core 7&8 fail approximately 20 to 40 minutes into the test.

Unfortunately I forgot to copy the error messages from the first test. But here are the messages that I received during the second test:

*Worker #7*
[Nov 30 11:08] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less then 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Nov 30 11:08] Torture Test completed 15 tests in 21 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Nov 30 11:08] Worker stopped.

*Worker #8*
[Nov 30 11:24] FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 39402546759680, expected: 18489836393303.93
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Nov 30 11:24] Torture Test completed 32 tests in 37 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Nov 30 11:24] Worker stopped.

After the first failed test I raised the CPU voltage from 1.356V to 1.362500V

*Here is what I did for the overclock:*

*Under the Bios Ai Tweaker:*

Ai Overclock Tuner - D.O.C.P.
DRAM O.C. Profile - DDR3 - 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24
OC Tuner - CANCEL
CPU Ratio: 19.5
AMD Turbo Core Technology - Disabled
CPU BUS/PEG Frequency - 200
PCIE Frequency - 100
Memory Frequency: DDR3 - 1600 MHz
EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled
CPU & NB Voltage - Manual Mode
CPU Manual Voltage - 1.362500
All other settings are currently set to "AUTO".

*Advanced Tab*

Core C6 State - Disabled
HPC Mode - Disabled
Apm Master Mode - Disabled

*Monitor Tab*

CPU Q-Fan Control - Enabled
CPU Fan Profile - Turbo

Chassis Q-Form Control - Enabled
Chassis Fan Profile - Turbo

*Here are my current system specs:*

Silverstone Strider 750w ST75F PSU
Asus M5A97
AMD FX 8120
Corsair Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5
G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB PC3-12800 Dual Channel DDR3 Kit (2 x 4GB)
60 GB Intel SSD 330 Series SATA III

I also wanted to point out that I accidentally scratched the top surface of the CPU during the installation of the water cooler. Could this scratch be the cause of the failed tests? According to Core Temp my CPU never hit the max temp of 61 °C.

This is my first attempt at overclocking. So any suggestions as to how I can get this build stable would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Gordon


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gordo*
> 
> Hey guys & gals,
> I am trying to get my system stable after overclocking my AMD FX 8120 to 3.9GHz. So far I have run Prime95 (small FFT's) test on two separate occasions. During both tests I had core 7&8 fail approximately 20 to 40 minutes into the test.
> Unfortunately I forgot to copy the error messages from the first test. But here are the messages that I received during the second test:
> *Worker #7*
> [Nov 30 11:08] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less then 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> [Nov 30 11:08] Torture Test completed 15 tests in 21 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
> [Nov 30 11:08] Worker stopped.
> *Worker #8*
> [Nov 30 11:24] FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 39402546759680, expected: 18489836393303.93
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> [Nov 30 11:24] Torture Test completed 32 tests in 37 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
> [Nov 30 11:24] Worker stopped.
> After the first failed test I raised the CPU voltage from 1.356V to 1.362500V
> *Here is what I did for the overclock:*
> *Under the Bios Ai Tweaker:*
> Ai Overclock Tuner - D.O.C.P.
> DRAM O.C. Profile - DDR3 - 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24
> OC Tuner - CANCEL
> CPU Ratio: 19.5
> AMD Turbo Core Technology - Disabled
> CPU BUS/PEG Frequency - 200
> PCIE Frequency - 100
> Memory Frequency: DDR3 - 1600 MHz
> EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled
> CPU & NB Voltage - Manual Mode
> CPU Manual Voltage - 1.362500
> All other settings are currently set to "AUTO".
> *Advanced Tab*
> Core C6 State - Disabled
> HPC Mode - Disabled
> Apm Master Mode - Disabled
> *Monitor Tab*
> CPU Q-Fan Control - Enabled
> CPU Fan Profile - Turbo
> Chassis Q-Form Control - Enabled
> Chassis Fan Profile - Turbo
> *Here are my current system specs:*
> Silverstone Strider 750w ST75F PSU
> Asus M5A97
> AMD FX 8120
> Corsair Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
> Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5
> G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB PC3-12800 Dual Channel DDR3 Kit (2 x 4GB)
> 60 GB Intel SSD 330 Series SATA III
> I also wanted to point out that I accidentally scratched the top surface of the CPU during the installation of the water cooler. Could this scratch be the cause of the failed tests? According to Core Temp my CPU never hit the max temp of 61 °C.
> This is my first attempt at overclocking. So any suggestions as to how I can get this build stable would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you,
> Gordon


i strongly advice against prime95... too much of an overkill benchmark... try 3dmark vantage... if it goes through the physics test... you are good to go.. raise a tad the cpu voltage...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i strongly advice against prime95... too much of an overkill benchmark... try 3dmark vantage... if it goes through the physics test... you are good to go.. raise a tad the cpu voltage...


It isn't a benchmark, it's a stress test... and as a stress test, things like Vantage are a joke. Even with Prime's problems, it's still a better stresser then 3DMark 11 or Vantage.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It isn't a benchmark, it's a stress test... and as a stress test, things like Vantage are a joke. Even with Prime's problems, it's still a better stresser then 3DMark 11 or Vantage.


i meant that... my bad...

still.. it kills the cpu.. i use aida64 instead..


----------



## el gordo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i meant that... my bad...
> still.. it kills the cpu.. i use aida64 instead..


So I raised the CPU voltage from 1.362500 to 1.368750. Would that increase be sufficient?

One last question... I accidentally scratched the top surface of the CPU during the installation of the water cooler. Could this scratch be the cause of the failed tests?

I will also give aida64 a try.

Thank you


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gordo*
> 
> So I raised the CPU voltage from 1.362500 to 1.368750. Would that increase be sufficient?
> One last question... I accidentally scratched the top surface of the CPU during the installation of the water cooler. Could this scratch be the cause of the failed tests?
> I will also give aida64 a try.
> Thank you


neh... why dont you google CPU LAPPING... and see what they do...


----------



## el gordo

Nice! I may have to give this a try.


----------



## el gordo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i meant that... my bad...
> still.. it kills the cpu.. i use aida64 instead..


How long do you usually run the aida64 system stability test?


----------



## bf3player1978

just ordered my 8350 on newegg for 199.99 free shipping, cant wait people....woohoo


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gordo*
> 
> Hey guys & gals,
> I am trying to get my system stable after overclocking my AMD FX 8120 to 3.9GHz. So far I have run Prime95 (small FFT's) test on two separate occasions. During both tests I had core 7&8 fail approximately 20 to 40 minutes into the test.
> Unfortunately I forgot to copy the error messages from the first test. But here are the messages that I received during the second test:
> Gordon


It doesn't look like that board has LLC. So you will probably need about 1.4v @ 4Ghz

Your setting of
CPU Manual Voltage - 1.362500
isn't enough for that OC.

Most 8120's hit 4.2Ghz around the 1.42v mark to give you a rough idea.


----------



## el gordo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> It doesn't look like that board has LLC. So you will probably need about 1.4v @ 4Ghz
> Your setting of
> CPU Manual Voltage - 1.362500
> isn't enough for that OC.
> Most 8120's hit 4.2Ghz around the 1.42v mark to give you a rough idea.


Settings changed to 4GHz @ 1.4v

I will run re-run prime95 ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gordo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i meant that... my bad...
> still.. it kills the cpu.. i use aida64 instead..
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you usually run the aida64 system stability test?
Click to expand...

I would say do 1-2 hours with OCCT stress test and maybe 20-30 Intel Burn tests and its pretty stable.


----------



## el gordo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I would say do 1-2 hours with OCCT stress test and maybe 20-30 Intel Burn tests and its pretty stable.


Is that 20-30 minutes or hours? I am assuming minutes.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gordo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I would say do 1-2 hours with OCCT stress test and maybe 20-30 Intel Burn tests and its pretty stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 20-30 minutes or hours? I am assuming minutes.
Click to expand...

sorry 20-30 IBT reps.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Interesting stuff.
> By the way, looks like you used the same usage graph for benches 1 and 2.


Fixed, uploaded the same file twice, it's correct now


----------



## shampoo911

im thinking in buying an 8350 next year... is it really worth the upgrade from an 8150?


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im thinking in buying an 8350 next year... is it really worth the upgrade from an 8150?


Personally I have seen a huge improvement from 8120. So yes good upgrade


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> im thinking in buying an 8350 next year... is it really worth the upgrade from an 8150?


its about 7% better at the same clock speed. So its really not a big upgrade. However you can sell your Fx processor and buy the new one. Then for few extra dollars its not bad.

I plan on selling my 8120 and jumping to the 8350 here soon. Figure after X-mas I will go ahead and list my 8120 on ebay, and then purchase the 8350. Take a few days of down time. However i won't be around much those days so it won't matter.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> im thinking in buying an 8350 next year... is it really worth the upgrade from an 8150?


7% IPC boost, can OC farther due to lower temps, and lower power consumption at those insanely high OCs.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## shampoo911

whoa... so i will get a new one then.... probably february... or january.. to pair it up with my good ol' sabertooth... im loving amd...


----------



## Seronx

http://amd.atrk.net/F1-9H71473J20684-67-FD8320FRHKBOX-20

Got my chip just waiting for the memory and mobo to get here.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> http://amd.atrk.net/F1-9H71473J20684-67-FD8320FRHKBOX-20
> Got my chip just waiting for the memory and mobo to get here.


hope you dont get an 8320 like mine Seronx, mine is a horrible overclocker.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> hope you dont get an 8320 like mine Seronx, mine is a horrible overclocker.


It is a 1237 FX-8320, so it is more likely to be a bad overclocker... the only real good clockers are between the range of xx44 -> xx20. I was hoping because it was out of stock they would get a newer shipment of parts.


----------



## Lordred

Yep, I am on a 1237. Now its stock speed is completely bomb proof running it on as little as 1.152v under load at 3500mhz, but increase that to 4500mhz, this one then needs a minimum of 1.488v

I've settled on 1.304v for 4000mhz at this time.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Yep, I am on a 1237. Now its stock speed is completely bomb proof running it on as little as 1.152v under load at 3500mhz, but increase that to 4500mhz, this one then needs a minimum of 1.488v
> 
> I've settled on 1.304v for 4000mhz at this time.


Just so you know, that means you have a below-stock VID 8350... Nothing to sneeze at all things considered.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just so you know, that means you have a below-stock VID 8350... Nothing to sneeze at all things considered.


Oh I am not complaining about the chip, I am jealous of everyone able to obtain higher then 4500mhz sub 1.5v however








The amount of voltage required for every step past 4000mhz is rather large on this chip, and the final step past 4500 to 4600 looks like it is requiring 1.52+ as 1.51 would error (but not crash thankfully)

But I'm just ranting.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Just so you know, that means you have a below-stock VID 8350... Nothing to sneeze at all things considered.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I am not complaining about the chip, I am jealous of everyone able to obtain higher then 4500mhz sub 1.5v however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of voltage required for every step past 4000mhz is rather large on this chip, and the final step past 4500 to 4600 looks like it is requiring 1.52+ as 1.51 would error (but not crash thankfully)
> 
> But I'm just ranting.
Click to expand...

So you got a low-power chip vs a high speed one. Trade with someone who is very power conscious.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7% IPC boost, can OC farther due to lower temps, and lower power consumption at those insanely high OCs.
> Make of that what you will.


guess im a noob lol, how is the 8350 lower power consumtion the the 8120 when both are 125w chips?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> guess im a noob lol, how is the 8350 lower power consumtion the the 8120 when both are 125w chips?


they are not both 125 watt chips. They feature the same 125 watt TDP (Thermal Design Power) ie how good of a cooler you need to place on them to keep them cool. At stock settings they both produce the same amount of heat.

Keep in mind the 8350 is clocked faster than the 8150


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> they are not both 125 watt chips. They feature the same 125 watt TDP (Thermal Design Power) ie how good of a cooler you need to place on them to keep them cool. At stock settings they both produce the same amount of heat.
> Keep in mind the 8350 is clocked faster than the 8150




they both say 125w tdp


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> they both say 125w tdp


That is a metric for OEMs and System Builders for heatsinks. The FX-8350 and the FX-8320 do not express 125 joules per second.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> they are not both 125 watt chips. They feature the same 125 watt TDP (Thermal Design Power) ie how good of a cooler you need to place on them to keep them cool. At stock settings they both produce the same amount of heat.
> Keep in mind the 8350 is clocked faster than the 8150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they both say 125w tdp
Click to expand...

TDP and power draw are not the same thing. At 5Ghz 1.536v, it is estimated that my CPU will pull ~300w from the wall. That does not mean it is putting out 300w of heat.

Compare the 8150 at 4.8Ghz to the 8350 at 4.8Ghz. (Power Consumption (load) graph)
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/06/amd-fx-8350-review/7

Massive difference, yet both are 125w TDP chips.

As a side note, serious props for bit-tech's Power charts. They have all sorts of stock and OC'd CPUs in there, very nice.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> TDP and power draw are not the same thing. At 5Ghz 1.536v, it is estimated that my CPU will pull ~300w from the wall. That does not mean it is putting out 300w of heat.



^--stock


^--overclocked(5 GHz), (FX-8350, 1.49v)/(FX-8150, 1.5v)
@ 1.536 it is estimated that your CPU will consume up to ~230 watts and that it might express heat up to ~270+ watts


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> TDP and power draw are not the same thing. At 5Ghz 1.536v, it is estimated that my CPU will pull ~300w from the wall. That does not mean it is putting out 300w of heat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^--stock
> 
> 
> ^--overclocked(5 GHz), (FX-8350, 1.49v)/(FX-8150, 1.5v)
> @ 1.536 it is estimated that your CPU will consume up to ~230 watts and that it might express heat up to ~270+ watts
Click to expand...

You don't have a link to a site, and your numbers are so incredibly far off from every review site I've seen that I can not and will not believe those numbers.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't have a link to a site, and your numbers are so incredibly far off from every review site I've seen that I can not and will not believe those numbers.


System consumption =/= CPU consumption. My numbers are backed by industry standards thank you very much.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FX-8350_Piledriver_Review/
^-here is a link

EPS reading doesn't equal wall power reading, you're welcome.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You don't have a link to a site, and your numbers are so incredibly far off from every review site I've seen that I can not and will not believe those numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> System consumption =/= CPU consumption. My numbers are backed by industry standards thank you very much.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/FX-8350_Piledriver_Review/
> ^-here is a link
> 
> EPS reading doesn't equal wall power reading, you're welcome.
Click to expand...

Systems also don't eat over 120w on their own, especially not with modern GPUs that barely sip power idle. This is shown in their own graph, where the entire difference is 50w.

With his Full System CPU load at just 254w to everyone else's 300w+ (for just 4.8Ghz no less), I again can not think of a reason to take his word over everyone else's.


----------



## nolonger

So I just got around to actually setting up my Bulldozer rig. It's currently sitting in a cardboard box with no ventilation.

I'm wondering if you guys could help me out with a few basic things. First of all, which CPU temp monitoring program do you guys use? I've tried CoreTemp but it seems WAY off.

Second, what's the max CPU temp you guys are comfortable with? I want to overclock my 8120 to ~4GHz to see if I get better FPS stability running The Witcher 2. I'm also considering enabling only 4 cores as that will yield less heat and won't drop any performance.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> Yep, I am on a 1237. Now its stock speed is completely bomb proof running it on as little as 1.152v under load at 3500mhz, but increase that to 4500mhz, this one then needs a minimum of 1.488v
> I've settled on 1.304v for 4000mhz at this time.


@Lordred

Since I was playing around with the FSB (sub 200) I was trying to figure out what voltage would let me increase my CPU Multi over 25.

It turns out that on my board the CPU Multi is effected by the CPU voltage.

It took me 1.45v to POST and run at 3.95Ghz @ 26.5 Multi on my 8350.

I'm starting to find that this batch likes high FSB so much more. (Running 280 at the moment @ 4.5Ghz 1.356, IBT stable)


----------



## lovetobuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> @ 1.536 it is estimated that your CPU will consume up to ~230 watts and that it might express heat up to ~270+ watts


Just my $0.02, but how can it put out more heat energy than it takes in electrical energy? You cannot create energy, so where does the extra energy come from?


----------



## blackRott9

blackRott9 - FX-6300 ASUS Crosshair V Formula

http://valid.canardpc.com/2603185

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovetobuild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> @ 1.536 it is estimated that your CPU will consume up to ~230 watts and that it might express heat up to ~270+ watts
> 
> 
> 
> Just my $0.02, but how can it put out more heat energy than it takes in electrical energy? You cannot create energy, so where does the extra energy come from?
Click to expand...

Don't forget about the other components integrated on to the CPU like the IMC, NB, HT, Other I/O (I believe all those are included on the die). That all accounts for extra heat as well.


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @Lordred
> Since I was playing around with the FSB (sub 200) I was trying to figure out what voltage would let me increase my CPU Multi over 25.
> It turns out that on my board the CPU Multi is effected by the CPU voltage.
> It took me 1.45v to POST and run at 3.95Ghz @ 26.5 Multi on my 8350.
> I'm starting to find that this batch likes high FSB so much more. (Running 280 at the moment @ 4.5Ghz 1.356, IBT stable)


played with the FSB a lot, and no matter what I simply require a lot of voltage, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> played with the FSB a lot, and no matter what I simply require a lot of voltage, but thanks for the suggestion.


Welcome. It very well may be an issue with this batch 1237. I'm finding it difficult to find stability at any setting above 4.5Ghz (500mhz OC)

What I'm going to do next is see which cores fail during Prime and then disable them. I have a feeling that some of the Modules "just" made the cut on this batch.

If I get stability over 4.5Ghz using only the "good" modules, then I think 4.5Ghz is the overall max for my chip.


----------



## bf3player1978

question, i cannot get my northbridge to oc any farther than 2200mhz. is that a bulldozer problem or a board problem? i have my 8350 coming wednesday so i was hoping that will fix it.


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

why I LOVE OCN.NET every time i read these club posts i feel as if im building another rig







the ATMOSPHERE here is excellent!!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

HEY as u know u build ur monster rig after testing stabilizing every thing and then u go after Minecraft for the TNT LAGG TEST lmao. HERE is a LITTLE vid OF a AMD FX 8150 CPU SCALE 1:1 scale next to it is the CMhyper212 PLUS. I made these STUFF while bored waiting for things to download it slowly came together each time i download something new


----------



## lovetobuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Don't forget about the other components integrated on to the CPU like the IMC, NB, HT, Other I/O (I believe all those are included on the die). That all accounts for extra heat as well.


They don't get included in the power consumption figures?? Why not?

(coulda sworn northbridge was still something that's on the mobo...)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovetobuild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Don't forget about the other components integrated on to the CPU like the IMC, NB, HT, Other I/O (I believe all those are included on the die). That all accounts for extra heat as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get included in the power consumption figures?? Why not?
> 
> (coulda sworn northbridge was still something that's on the mobo...)
Click to expand...

I have no idea exactly how programs estimate wattage used by the CPU on the electrical side, but I can only assume they use a mix of vcore, current to the CPU cores, and maybe even actual CPU load. I'm not sure the CPU's actually have power monitors on the IMC and other components, possibly just voltage monitors.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lovetobuild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Don't forget about the other components integrated on to the CPU like the IMC, NB, HT, Other I/O (I believe all those are included on the die). That all accounts for extra heat as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get included in the power consumption figures?? Why not?
> 
> (coulda sworn northbridge was still something that's on the mobo...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea exactly how programs estimate wattage used by the CPU on the electrical side, but I can only assume they use a mix of vcore, current to the CPU cores, and maybe even actual CPU load. I'm not sure the CPU's actually have power monitors on the IMC and other components, possibly just voltage monitors.
Click to expand...

They don't use programs, they either plug the computer into a Kill-a-watt, or they shove a multi-meter into the pins on the board, record volts and amps, and do some math.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> question, i cannot get my northbridge to oc any farther than 2200mhz. is that a bulldozer problem or a board problem? i have my 8350 coming wednesday so i was hoping that will fix it.


Don't bother with the northbridge or hypertransport on Bulldozer, they don't increase much without quite a bit of effort usually, and it's gains are basically nodda. Nothing like Thuban nb overclocking. You will however get much performance from core frequency and ram frequency on Bulldozer.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lovetobuild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Don't forget about the other components integrated on to the CPU like the IMC, NB, HT, Other I/O (I believe all those are included on the die). That all accounts for extra heat as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get included in the power consumption figures?? Why not?
> 
> (coulda sworn northbridge was still something that's on the mobo...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea exactly how programs estimate wattage used by the CPU on the electrical side, but I can only assume they use a mix of vcore, current to the CPU cores, and maybe even actual CPU load. I'm not sure the CPU's actually have power monitors on the IMC and other components, possibly just voltage monitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't use programs, they either plug the computer into a Kill-a-watt, or they shove a multi-meter into the pins on the board, record volts and amps, and do some math.
Click to expand...

Just read back now, the initial quote I responded had removed some of the content of the original post so I had no idea they were using just the EPS cable to measure. The word "estimate" does not work at all when they are directly measuring the CPU load only.


----------



## d3adsy

Hey! Just curious. Have some 1 delidded the FX 4170 like they do with the Ivy Bridge CPUs?


----------



## Lordred

AMD still uses soldered lids, it is a bad idea.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Hey! Just curious. Have some 1 delidded the FX 4170 like they do with the Ivy Bridge CPUs?


Intel used thermal paste and glue on Ivy Bridge chips, that's why we can de-lid them. Normally solder is used and so you shouldn't try. Anyway, how bad can your temps be that you'd even consider it?


----------



## AccellGarage

Add Me,
I had Buldie FX8120 OC'ed 4.6Ghz with air Cooling CM V6GT
Asus Crosshair V Formula bios 1703

ID CPU : http://valid.canardpc.com/2603803


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Intel used thermal paste and glue on Ivy Bridge chips, that's why we can de-lid them. Normally solder is used and so you shouldn't try. Anyway, how bad can your temps be that you'd even consider it?


I don`t have bad temps (normal 30 C+ and load is something 40-50 C) i just wondered is somebody done that and now i know it`s soldered


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordred*
> 
> AMD still uses soldered lids, it is a bad idea.


But it will be cool if some1 succeeded doing this


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> But it will be cool if some1 succeeded doing this


it can be done.

it is just EXTREMELY hard. You have to melt the solder with out damaging the cpu. I've seen people take a blow torch to the heat spreader (bad idea)

only way i can think of doing it somewhat safe, is to use the gold old oven. I don't see Amd using some solder which has a higher melting point higher than what the core could handle with out damage. So 180 degrees-240 degrees F in the oven should do it. Note at the higher end (248 to be exact is 120 C. Beyond that temperature the silicon will be damaged.

I might experiment with a dead cpu sometime in the future. Either way i don't think its worth it.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it can be done.
> it is just EXTREMELY hard. You have to melt the solder with out damaging the cpu. I've seen people take a blow torch to the heat spreader (bad idea)
> only way i can think of doing it somewhat safe, is to use the gold old oven. I don't see Amd using some solder which has a higher melting point higher than what the core could handle with out damage. So 180 degrees-240 degrees F in the oven should do it. Note at the higher end (248 to be exact is 120 C. Beyond that temperature the silicon will be damaged.
> I might experiment with a dead cpu sometime in the future. Either way i don't think its worth it.


If one day my CPU dies or gets too old i will try do to it but not atm (can`t afford experimenting)


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Don't bother with the northbridge or hypertransport on Bulldozer, they don't increase much without quite a bit of effort usually, and it's gains are basically nodda. Nothing like Thuban nb overclocking. You will however get much performance from core frequency and ram frequency on Bulldozer.


got my piledriver coming tomorrow so im not really worried bout it


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I might experiment with a dead cpu sometime in the future. Either way i don't think its worth it.


Yeah, it's not really worth it. Even on Ivy, the purpose is to put high quality TIM under the IHS, and then set it back on. So unless you want to run your chip without the IHS, and the fact that it's soldered and has good heat transfer, makes it pointless.

Running it without the IHS is very dangerous anyways because you can crack the CPU.
(I've only seen 1 review of an IvyBridge user without the IHS at all, and it was maybe 2 Celsius lower than just changing the TIM under the IHS)


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, it's not really worth it. Even on Ivy, the purpose is to put high quality TIM under the IHS, and then set it back on. So unless you want to run your chip without the IHS, and the fact that it's soldered and has good heat transfer, makes it pointless.
> Running it without the IHS is very dangerous anyways because you can crack the CPU.
> (I've only seen 1 review of an IvyBridge user without the IHS at all, and it was maybe 2 Celsius lower than just changing the TIM under the IHS)


Lost my intrests doing that in the future


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

(FX-8150BE)
HEY guys u know far cry 3 came out n i was curious of the cpu usage so while the game was running i alt-tab to check the task manager/performance tab and out of the 8 graphs . SIX were active the other two was not active . SO i dont know if the game operates like that. Has any one experienced that? TRY it n let me know







thanks:thumb:


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KRAY-SLiCK*
> 
> (FX-8150BE)
> HEY guys u know far cry 3 came out n i was curious of the cpu usage so while the game was running i alt-tab to check the task manager/performance tab and out of the 8 graphs . SIX were active the other two was not active . SO i dont know if the game operates like that. Has any one experienced that? TRY it n let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks:thumb:


have to check out... still... it is one of the MOST DEMANDING games i have ever played... that rendering of the jungle surely asks for some enormous workload


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Yeah, it's not really worth it. Even on Ivy, the purpose is to put high quality TIM under the IHS, and then set it back on. So unless you want to run your chip without the IHS, and the fact that it's soldered and has good heat transfer, makes it pointless.
> 
> Running it without the IHS is very dangerous anyways because you can crack the CPU.
> (I've only seen 1 review of an IvyBridge user without the IHS at all, and it was maybe 2 Celsius lower than just changing the TIM under the IHS)


its not dangerous. Cpus didn't always come with heat spreaders. You just mount your cooler with care. A lot of today's heatsinks are not capable of mounting on a direct die, because they are designed with the heat spreader in mind. Ivy Bridge heat spreader is not soldered, and between the cpu and the heat spreader is a layer of crappy tim. Replacing that with quality paste a lot of people have dropped their temps a good number.

removing the heat spreader entirely drops temps usually 3-4 c. Just ask the ivy bridge guys.

Anyways on AMD cpus its pointless to remove the heat spreader because its soldered for one, and two it doesn't use crappy tim, its solder. IF you could remove the heat spreader safely and run direct die then a lot of extreme over clockers would do it. Including myself. The fact that it is soldered pretty much makes it extremely hard to do with out bricking the cpu.


----------



## bf3player1978

Could not run full ultra on a 8120 in bf3. Nw I got my 8350 I can. Clocked at 4.5 the 8350 is a horse!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Yeah, it's not really worth it. Even on Ivy, the purpose is to put high quality TIM under the IHS, and then set it back on. So unless you want to run your chip without the IHS, and the fact that it's soldered and has good heat transfer, makes it pointless.
> Running it without the IHS is very dangerous anyways because you can crack the CPU.
> (I've only seen 1 review of an IvyBridge user without the IHS at all, and it was maybe 2 Celsius lower than just changing the TIM under the IHS)


It's way worth it on Ivy Bridge chips. My temps reduced by 22.5c. And it's not that the TIM Intel used is bad, it's because they used glue on the IHS which means it doesn't make good contact with the die.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's way worth it on Ivy Bridge chips. My temps reduced by 22.5c. And it's not that the TIM Intel used is bad, it's because they used glue on the IHS which means it doesn't make good contact with the die.


Yep, that's what I said. My reply was in regards to how it's not worth it on an AMD CPU that is soldered, but it is worth it on Ivy, because it only has TIM.

The other part of that is how it's not really worth it to run the Ivy CPU without the IHS because it's more dangerous, even if you delid it, it's better to have the IHS spread the pressure instead of having it all on the Die.


----------



## tw33k

Yeah I agree about running it without the IHS. The minor temp gain isn't worth the risk of problems that could arise


----------



## EliteReplay

Right now you can get a FX8350 for 190 free shipping at amazon, but upgrading from a FX8150 is it worst it?
i mean, if i go ahead and OC my FX8150 to 4.2 wouldnt that make it even with the 8350? i dont care about watts since the OC will be occasional depending on the game.
thanks


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Right now you can get a FX8350 for 190 free shipping at amazon, but upgrading from a FX8150 is it worst it?
> i mean, if i go ahead and OC my FX8150 to 4.2 wouldnt that make it even with the 8350? i dont care about watts since the OC will be occasional depending on the game.
> thanks


Piledriver has a 7% IPC increase over Bulldozer. You would need to overclock your 8150 to 4.5Ghz to match the 8350 at full turbo.


----------



## Stoffie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Right now you can get a FX8350 for 190 free shipping at amazon, but upgrading from a FX8150 is it worst it?
> i mean, if i go ahead and OC my FX8150 to 4.2 wouldnt that make it even with the 8350? i dont care about watts since the OC will be occasional depending on the game.
> thanks


Yes but it's not just the IPC that has improved, also according to this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-336-AM

They claim that you can expect up to 22 % better fps in popular games over the previous generation... That's a hefty jump forward and that then is why it trades blows with the 3570k in gaming.... http://www.overclock.net/t/1333027/amd-fx-8350-vs-i5-3570k-delidded-single-gpu-and-crossfire-gpu


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Could not run full ultra on a 8120 in bf3. Nw I got my 8350 I can. Clocked at 4.5 the 8350 is a horse!


Strange, My old 8120 rig could play it fine at stock speed 1080 ultra.
BF3 is well threaded so clock speed isnt that important.


----------



## d3adsy

Question do overclocking gods







If i clock my CPU from 4,2 GHz to 4,5 GHz do i need to up voltage or let it be and to some tests and see if i need to up voltage


----------



## Lordred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Question do overclocking gods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i clock my CPU from 4,2 GHz to 4,5 GHz do i need to up voltage or let it be and to some tests and see if i need to up voltage


My FX-4100 needed 1.404v to run at 4500mhz
My FX-8320 needs 1.488v to run @ 4500mhz

I imagin your 4170 will lean towards what my 4100 needs, if not less.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> My FX-4100 needed 1.404v to run at 4500mhz
> My FX-8320 needs 1.488v to run @ 4500mhz
> 
> I imagin your 4170 will lean towards what my 4100 needs, if not less.


Thats alot of voltage for 4.5ghz

My 8120 does 4.9ghz at 1.45 volts. Does 5ghz at 1.5 volts.
Quote:


> Question do overclocking gods If i clock my CPU from 4,2 GHz to 4,5 GHz do i need to up voltage or let it be and to some tests and see if i need to up voltage


you will likely need to increase the voltage.


----------



## d3adsy

I am @ 4,3GHz with 1.384 V atm.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> I am @ 4,3GHz with 1.384 V atm.


What are you stress testing with?


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> What are you stress testing with?


Prime 95 or something like that and GPU Caps Viewer tests. Atm running Borderlands 2


----------



## kzone75

Starting to like this new motherboard now.







http://valid.canardpc.com/2608652


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Starting to like this new motherboard now. http://valid.canardpc.com/2608652


nice. I was thinking about replacing my UD3 rev 1.0 with this board. Let me know how it compares to the ud3 ;-)


----------



## kzone75

I will, as soon as I get a little less confused by the UEFI.







It freezes when I'm using my mouse there. Not sure why.. But it looks like I will be hitting the 2400MHz on the RAM. Couldn't get much higher than 2200MHz on the UD3. A lot more settings and smaller increments for the voltage.

I wanted the Formula-Z but they ordered the wrong one..







But I think I'll keep this one (for now).

The PSU went out the door. It was the motherboard killer. It was a 750W running hot even when there was no load. Only using a 530W now (41A on the +12V) and it's not even sweating.









For now, I'm a happy camper.







But I do miss the UD3


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> The PSU went out the door. It was the motherboard killer. It was a 750W running hot even when there was no load. Only using a 530W now (41A on the +12V) and it's not even sweating.


I am pretty sure my powersupply is on its way out as well :-(

its a few years old 750 watt. Not running hot, but i'm starting to crash under gpu+cpu load. Thought it was the overclocking starting to go sour, so retested the cpu, and then retested the gpu, all is fine, but put them together and blam. Only happens in far cry 3 though, so i think that this game just taxes the hardware more than anything else. No blue screen, just reboot like I hit the reset button. The game doesn't crash right away, it varies in length how long i can play for, and it doesn't happen at all if vsync is on and i lower image quality settings, to ensure i am getting a solid 60fps all the time.

So its either my powersupply is going bad, or that 750 watts is not enough for my system.

[email protected] 1.45 vcore. 8gb ddr3 2000, XFX [email protected] 1100 core 1500 mem 1.100 volts, 2- 7200rpm WD black drives, 128gb SSD, blu-ray drive, Wireless network adapter, 3 140mm fans, 3 120mm fans, 1 80mm fan and XSPC 750 pump.

I mean i figure i'm close to 750 watts, at full load, A lot of juice for a single video card system! I blame the nuclear reactor of a processor which eats 300-400 watts by itself.


----------



## just4funuk

FX8150 @ stock
HD 5450
1TB HD
3x 120mm Fans
DVD RW

Running [email protected] whole machine draws 240Watts.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The PSU went out the door. It was the motherboard killer. It was a 750W running hot even when there was no load. Only using a 530W now (41A on the +12V) and it's not even sweating.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure my powersupply is on its way out as well :-(
> 
> its a few years old 750 watt. Not running hot, but i'm starting to crash under gpu+cpu load. Thought it was the overclocking starting to go sour, so retested the cpu, and then retested the gpu, all is fine, but put them together and blam. Only happens in far cry 3 though, so i think that this game just taxes the hardware more than anything else. No blue screen, just reboot like I hit the reset button. The game doesn't crash right away, it varies in length how long i can play for, and it doesn't happen at all if vsync is on and i lower image quality settings, to ensure i am getting a solid 60fps all the time.
> 
> So its either my powersupply is going bad, or that 750 watts is not enough for my system.
> 
> [email protected] 1.45 vcore. 8gb ddr3 2000, XFX [email protected] 1100 core 1500 mem 1.100 volts, 2- 7200rpm WD black drives, 128gb SSD, blu-ray drive, Wireless network adapter, 3 140mm fans, 3 120mm fans, 1 80mm fan and XSPC 750 pump.
> 
> I mean i figure i'm close to 750 watts, at full load, A lot of juice for a single video card system! I blame the nuclear reactor of a processor which eats 300-400 watts by itself.
Click to expand...

Can you get a hold on a PSU tester? I've been planning on getting one.. For a couple of years now..











2400MHz on the RAM


----------



## d3adsy

So AMD FX+4170 CPU @ 4,5GHz with 1,4125 V and load temp. 62 C normal?


----------



## itomic

With your cooler why not , maybe little to high !! Is it cores or CPU socket 62C ?? When i disable half of my cores and get FX 4170, im fully stable at 4.5Ghz 1.38V. Cores temp around 40C or so in full load.


----------



## d3adsy

It is a socket temp. that i mentioned. Im priming some 95







Cores are 50 C atm.


----------



## d3adsy

Good or bad?


----------



## itomic

Bad.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Can you get a hold on a PSU tester? I've been planning on getting one.. For a couple of years now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2400MHz on the RAM


That is probably the best results I've seen so far for RAM on the Piledriver. Very nice.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That is probably the best results I've seen so far for RAM on the Piledriver. Very nice.


Thanks!







Had to loosen the timings a little to 11-13-13-38-52. Chrome kept crashing.. Only wish MaxxMem would work with these chips.. I want to beat myself. lol


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Can you get a hold on a PSU tester? I've been planning on getting one.. For a couple of years now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2400MHz on the RAM


well pretty sure the PSU would check out. I plan on picking up a kilowatt meter to see what the load at the wall is.

nice results. My L2 cache scores are higher. specifically the read and copy. My read score is twice yours hmmms on the l2. Overall your a good 2-4k mb/s faster

than my ddr3-2006 9-10-9-24-2t, I've tried 1t just never works. I haven't really ever tried to push the ram, just tried to tighten the timings as much as possible.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> That is probably the best results I've seen so far for RAM on the Piledriver. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to loosen the timings a little to 11-13-13-38-52. Chrome kept crashing.. Only wish MaxxMem would work with these chips.. I want to beat myself. lol
Click to expand...

Crome is right up there with IBT and Prime in terms of stability testing, it's so sensitive.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Crome is right up there with IBT and Prime in terms of stability testing, it's so sensitive.


lol Yup.. No stability testing this weekend. Just playing with the new mobo.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> So AMD FX+4170 CPU @ 4,5GHz with 1,4125 V and load temp. 62 C normal?


That temp is high. when you say "load" what exactly are you running? What cooler are you using? You should try to keep it south of 60c


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> That temp is high. when you say "load" what exactly are you running? What cooler are you using? You should try to keep it south of 60c


Running Prime95 and i am running Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo on push pull config. With games i get 50 C or something like that. But now im running 4,4GHz with 1,4 V.


----------



## bf3player1978

just wondering if this sounds right. using a antect h20 620, and at 4.1v i get my 8350 up to 4.6ghz @ 61c tops in prime. does that seem right where it should be?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> just wondering if this sounds right. using a antect h20 620, and at 4.1v i get my 8350 up to 4.6ghz @ 61c tops in prime. does that seem right where it should be?


I hope you mean 1.4v







but yeah if thats with prime you are at your limit. How long did you let prime run? To me a better indicator to generate max heat has always been to run 20 reps of IBT.


----------



## Mtom

Are my temps ok guys?
After 20 min prime95 its 63C max on CPU, and 52C max on cores. Running at 4,5GHz - 1,424V


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> Are my temps ok guys?
> After 20 min prime95 its 63C max on CPU, and 52C max on cores. Running at 4,5GHz - 1,424V


Yup looks good so far. Try something like Intel Burn test for 20 reps and see if the temps stay around the 50's.


----------



## Mtom

I had LinX ran for 30mins with memory set to "all", and got 54C core, and 65C socket temps.
If these temps are ok, then im not stressing it further, it wont get harassment like this in everyday use anyway


----------



## itomic

Very good temperatures, witch cooler is that ??


----------



## Mtom

If you mean mine, its an Alpenfohn/EKL K2 cooler (i think it also known as Deepcool Assassin), in a CM 690II case. Its pretty much the same as D14 or Silver Arrow.
Looks like this:


----------



## EliteReplay

is there any simple way to overclock my FX8150 so the cpu stays at 4.2 all the time? while playing? because i see it at 3.9 but is not always at 4.2 thanks


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> is there any simple way to overclock my FX8150 so the cpu stays at 4.2 all the time? while playing? because i see it at 3.9 but is not always at 4.2 thanks


You need to disable Turbo. Then just set your CPU Multi, or FSB, so your CPU runs at 4.2Ghz. CPU Multi would be best, that way you wont have to mess with Ram, NB, or HTT timings. Then just adjust your CPU voltage so it all runs stable.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I hope you mean 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah if thats with prime you are at your limit. How long did you let prime run? To me a better indicator to generate max heat has always been to run 20 reps of IBT.


thats after 30min on prime. high temp of 61c and then it started to back off to about 55c. yes 1.4v my bad lol


----------



## shomrat

my motherboard and processor is gatting too hot , MB temperature got above 80 degree Celsius when I'm gaming


or is it normal temperature

( FX-8120 with stock cooler
MSI 970a g46,
8gd 1600hmz ddr3,
Sapphire 7870 oc,
TR2 500w I am using ,
and i do not overclock )

Please help


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You need to disable Turbo. Then just set your CPU Multi, or FSB, so your CPU runs at 4.2Ghz. CPU Multi would be best, that way you wont have to mess with Ram, NB, or HTT timings. Then just adjust your CPU voltage so it all runs stable.


well the cpu uses 1.4volts when turbo core anable, i think i just have to let it auto right?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> I had LinX ran for 30mins with memory set to "all", and got 54C core, and 65C socket temps.
> If these temps are ok, then im not stressing it further, it wont get harassment like this in everyday use anyway


"max" temps are 62C Core, 70C Socket/CPU. You have more room to play in.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I hope you mean 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah if thats with prime you are at your limit. How long did you let prime run? To me a better indicator to generate max heat has always been to run 20 reps of IBT.


what is IBT ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I hope you mean 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah if thats with prime you are at your limit. How long did you let prime run? To me a better indicator to generate max heat has always been to run 20 reps of IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> what is IBT ?
Click to expand...

Intel Burn Test


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I hope you mean 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah if thats with prime you are at your limit. How long did you let prime run? To me a better indicator to generate max heat has always been to run 20 reps of IBT.
> 
> 
> 
> what is IBT ?
Click to expand...

Sorry Intel burn test.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Sorry Intel burn test.


gets way to hot on ibt, but in bf3 max settings get to only 48c @ 4691.77ghz


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well the cpu uses 1.4volts when turbo core anable, i think i just have to let it auto right?


If you leave Turbo enabled, it will always try to run the Turbo Frequency. On the FX 8150 it will Turbo up to 3.9Ghz on all cores. So if you overclock it to 4.5Ghz with Turbo on, it will operate at 3.9Ghz

Here's the steps for you.
- Disable Turbo - save and restart.
- (back in BIOS) you'll find that your vCore is way lower now. (1.3-ish instead of 1.4)
- set your overclock frequency using the CPU Multi
- you should be able to run 4.2Ghz at around 1.38v. try to keep the voltage as low as possible, with still having stability.


----------



## Raephen

Hi y'all, I've got a question.

Have any of you noticed CnQ doesn't seem to function properly when doing an multiplier/bus mix overclock?

I've noticed this on my Sabertooth / FX 4170 combo.

When overclocking with just the multiplier to 4.8GHz everything's fine and CnQ does it's job properly, but the moment I put th emultiplier on 20, bus on 240, CnQ doesn't. Only LLC seems to do anything (Vcore ranging from 1.428 to 1.440).

Could this be a board issue, or cpu?


----------



## ryan w

Interesting I have not seen this specific issue but something close to it:

Crosshair V + FX 8150
247 * 18.5
CPU voltage 1.43
CNQ, C6 state enabled

For CNQ to work for me using these settings I needed to use the offset CPU voltage setting vs manual or auto. I never looked at the multiplier being the issue since I set the bus high since the first boot. Voltage stopped CNQ when the manual voltage turned red when setting in bios, by using offset the base voltage stays in a safe range.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Interesting I have not seen this specific issue but something close to it:
> Crosshair V + FX 8150
> 247 * 18.5
> CPU voltage 1.43
> CNQ, C6 state enabled
> For CNQ to work for me using these settings I needed to use the offset CPU voltage setting vs manual or auto. I never looked at the multiplier being the issue since I set the bus high since the first boot. Voltage stopped CNQ when the manual voltage turned red when setting in bios, by using offset the base voltage stays in a safe range.


Odd, that. Appart from my first experiences in oc-ing (atom / sempron / athlon II), in which I used manual voltages, I've always used the ofset mode, and with a +0.05000V I'm well in the safe zone (turns orange arround +0.068750).


----------



## bf3player1978

True or false: If unstable on prime95 cause of heat, but bf3 tested and approved there is no problem with the system?

20 minutes in prime gets 65c, but hour of gaming only gets to 48c


----------



## ryan w

Edit: Good question i wonder the same
Unstable in Prime95 meaning it fails or temp to high?
and are those socket temps?

that's about exactly my system temps 4.6 GHz 65 on socket during prime95, 45 during gaming with 30 MB temp. Of coarse I fail prime currently at 30 minutes or so, but pass IBT at 20 runs no problem. All games are stable, encodes well, folding I drop it down some.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> True or false: If unstable on prime95 cause of heat, but bf3 tested and approved there is no problem with the system?
> 20 minutes in prime gets 65c, but hour of gaming only gets to 48c


depends on your definition of stable. Most Bulldzoer/Piledriver owners will be happy if their machine can pass 50-100 IBT tests (intel burn test) Or 2-3 hours of OCCT, Amd Over drive stability test.

If you really want you can test for 24/7 for one day. However if your cpu can pass those testes for 2-3 hours straight its likely fine. Prime 95 is the exception. I personally don't use it. To get prime 95 stable on my FX @ 4.9ghz I have to run 1.55 volts vs 1.45 volts for everything else. I have no issues outside of prime 95 at 1.45 [email protected] 4.9ghz.

If you can do everything you do just fine with your overclock but prime 95 crashes your system, i would just forget about prime 95.


----------



## bf3player1978

Yes I have no problems with heat anywhere outside of prime. But I also cannot do 20 reps on ibt either, gets to hot. But at 4.691ghz I can play multiplayer bf3 all day @48-50c with no cores failing either. So I guess I'm good. To hell with prime and ibt lol


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryan w*
> 
> Edit: Good question i wonder the same
> Unstable in Prime95 meaning it fails or temp to high?
> and are those socket temps?
> that's about exactly my system temps 4.6 GHz 65 on socket during prime95, 45 during gaming with 30 MB temp. Of coarse I fail prime currently at 30 minutes or so, but pass IBT at 20 runs no problem. All games are stable, encodes well, folding I drop it down some.


Fails as in to hot, cores never fail.


----------



## nolonger

Fantastic.. My Motherboard might have died while I was away from home. Only displays BIOS code 99 and doesn't get to the BIOS.


----------



## Raephen

Peculiar. I have no heat issues what so ever. Granted, I have a waterblock etc on my cpu and 2 small fans on my VRM heatsink...

OCCT, 4 hours large data set: never above 50C (socket temp; cores are always lower).

I also messed arround with P95 a lot, but found it's not a good tool for the Zambezi / Vishera architecture.

The best 'stability test' I've found so far is TESV: Skyrim







It sniffed ram / cpu issues out faster than P95 and even in the few occasions that P95 seemed to indicate the system was stable.

But then, that was before I tried OCCT, and that usually finds errors, if any, in the first 20mins or so, in my experience.


----------



## TheRealDeal51

ha I will be one of only 3 people on OCN with an fx-8350!! just need to actually install windows on my new rig, (still using my old one) and I will apply right away!


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRealDeal51*
> 
> ha I will be one of only 3 people on OCN with an fx-8350!! just need to actually install windows on my new rig, (still using my old one) and I will apply right away!


got my proof here!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRealDeal51*
> 
> ha I will be one of *only 3 people on OCN with an fx-8350*!! just need to actually install windows on my new rig, (still using my old one) and I will apply right away!


Heh, look at the op of the right thread.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRealDeal51*
> 
> ha I will be one of only 3 people on OCN with an fx-8350!! just need to actually install windows on my new rig, (still using my old one) and I will apply right away!


there are more than 3 people with that cpu, u are in the wrong thread, you should look in this one instead tho

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> If you leave Turbo enabled, it will always try to run the Turbo Frequency. On the FX 8150 it will Turbo up to 3.9Ghz on all cores. So if you overclock it to 4.5Ghz with Turbo on, it will operate at 3.9Ghz
> Here's the steps for you.
> - Disable Turbo - save and restart.
> - (back in BIOS) you'll find that your vCore is way lower now. (1.3-ish instead of 1.4)
> - set your overclock frequency using the CPU Multi
> - you should be able to run 4.2Ghz at around 1.38v. try to keep the voltage as low as possible, with still having stability.


thanks bro, gonna try this


----------



## TheRealDeal51




----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> thanks bro, gonna try this


@ EliteReplay any luck on trying those settings?


----------



## shampoo911

i was wondering some things... sometimes, to cool my cpu, i enable de c6 state, c1e too.... but i dont know if cool and quiet should be enabled too... will that make my overclock unstable?

currently at 4.7ghz


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i was wondering some things... sometimes, to cool my cpu, i enable de c6 state, c1e too.... but i dont know if cool and quiet should be enabled too... will that make my overclock unstable?
> currently at 4.7ghz


Some say aye, some say nay. I guess it's all down to the program your running and how sensitive it's to changing clocks speeds (though, can't think of an example).

CnQ clocks the corespeed down, with lower voltages for each stage, so maybe that could *cause* instability, though it only clocks down on very low cpu-load...

I say aye to OC and CnQ


----------



## Mtom

I usually leave all of those on. especially CnQ. I don't need my CPU run at 4500MHz all the time.
You can trace if they make it unstable fairly easy. Switch them on one by one, and check stability


----------



## patricksiglin

I always turn CNQ back on once I know I have a stable overclock. I think the reason on disabling for stress testing is to make sure the cpu does not step down.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> @ EliteReplay any luck on trying those settings?


lol im being lazy, but asap i test that out ill let you know !


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> I always turn CNQ back on once I know I have a stable overclock. I think the reason on disabling for stress testing is to make sure the cpu does not step down.


nailed it


----------



## ryan w

I keep em all on stable at 4.5, under load clocks or voltage never drops when benchmarking, stability testing or gaming







keeps from giving constant high voltage to cpu. I left my 1090T at 1.49 and eventually that sucked some life out of it requiring more voltage to stay stable over 2 year span


----------



## No1Spank

I had the same thing with my Bulldozer chip although it ran ok at first. I just re installed Crysis and it has been ok since.


----------



## bf3player1978

So if I set my 8350 to 4.0ghz and turn turbo on to 4.6 it will raise to 4.6 when I game with bf3? Cause I don't need my chip at 4.6 all the time.


----------



## Mtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> So if I set my 8350 to 4.0ghz and turn turbo on to 4.6 it will raise to 4.6 when I game with bf3? Cause I don't need my chip at 4.6 all the time.


When your not gaming your CPU run at 1400-2800MHz, if you leave C&Q on. So you can set it to 4,6GHz without turbo, it wont run on that speed all the time.
Mine is set to 4,5GHz without turbo.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*
> 
> When your not gaming your CPU run at 1400-2800MHz, if you leave C&Q on. So you can set it to 4,6GHz without turbo, it wont run on that speed all the time.
> Mine is set to 4,5GHz without turbo.


I have c&q on and still shows 4.6 all the time even idle.


----------



## Kryton

Kryton: FX-4300 Vishera @ 4422MHz / CHV-Z / G.Skill Ripjaws X @ 755MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2614654

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## bf3player1978

my clocks stay the same at all times. i set it to 4.0 and turbo at 4.6 but it dont rev up to that...just stays at 4.0


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> my clocks stay the same at all times. i set it to 4.0 and turbo at 4.6 but it dont rev up to that...just stays at 4.0


that is because turbo mode only works in a single or dual threaded app.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> my clocks stay the same at all times. i set it to 4.0 and turbo at 4.6 but it dont rev up to that...just stays at 4.0


You'll have to make a Turbo Profile in AMD Overdrive.

There's 2 stages to Turbo
1 - Will Run at 4.1Ghz if it has enough headroom under load.
2 - Will Run at 4.2Ghz using 4 threads if it has the headroom (4 threads active, 4 threads inactive)

In AMD Overdrive you will have to adjust stage 1 Turbo to run at 4.6Ghz, and then make sure you have the voltage high enough.

But it would probably still be easier to overclock it to 4.6Ghz with Turbo Disabled, and leave the power saving options on, so it drops way down when idle.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> You'll have to make a Turbo Profile in AMD Overdrive.
> There's 2 stages to Turbo
> 1 - Will Run at 4.1Ghz if it has enough headroom under load.
> 2 - Will Run at 4.2Ghz using 4 threads if it has the headroom (4 threads active, 4 threads inactive)
> In AMD Overdrive you will have to adjust stage 1 Turbo to run at 4.6Ghz, and then make sure you have the voltage high enough.
> But it would probably still be easier to overclock it to 4.6Ghz with Turbo Disabled, and leave the power saving options on, so it drops way down when idle.


this is something really insteresting, i would like to do the same, but my max turbo while playing bf3 is 3.9 in my fx8150... so i just need to adjust manually the front bus and turn turbo off?


----------



## Mtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bf3player1978*
> 
> I have c&q on and still shows 4.6 all the time even idle.


Thats strange, mine working as intended. I leave every power management setting (cnq, C1E) on.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

pmed with my piledriver setup cpu-z


----------



## heroxoot

I'm about 20 bucks short of ordering my 8320 off amazon. I have to RMA my mobo with msi so hopefully I have it in time for my replacement 990FXA-gd80.

Can anyone tell me about how high it can OC on a Cm hyper 212+? My 8150 got to 4.4ghz but any higher it cannot handle the heat.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> this is something really insteresting, i would like to do the same, but my max turbo while playing bf3 is 3.9 in my fx8150... so i just need to adjust manually the *front bus and turn turbo off*?


Yes, but it's easier to just adjust the CPU Multiplier, and turn Turbo off.


----------



## madpayne

madpayne / FX 4170 / AsRock 890GX Pro3

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615934

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## skitz9417

hey has anyone overclocked a fx 4320


----------



## CTM Audi

Thinking of getting an 8320/8350, but want to run one core per module. I know the Gigabyte boards, and the CHV can do that. Can the M5A99FX R2 and/or the Sabertooth as well?
Id get a Gig board, but I know the voltage fluctuation would drive me nuts.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Thinking of getting an 8320/8350, but want to run one core per module. I know the Gigabyte boards, and the CHV can do that. Can the M5A99FX R2 and/or the Sabertooth as well?
> Id get a Gig board, but I know the voltage fluctuation would drive me nuts.


its not a problem on the newer boards with LLC, the voltage flux i mean.

most boards can support one core per module, however you are better off running both cores per module.


----------



## Devildog83

Yea but the 8320has 8 cores and the 4100 has 4. Guys if you want improvement get the 8350,look at the benchmarks. The 8150 can't beat the I5 2500k but the 8350 closer to the I7 3570k in single threaded aps and kicks it's butt in multi threaded aps. It's simple if you have AMD you can't do better than the 8350 and for $190 I am game.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Thinking of getting an 8320/8350, but want to run one core per module. I know the Gigabyte boards, and the CHV can do that. Can the M5A99FX R2 and/or the Sabertooth as well?
> Id get a Gig board, but I know the voltage fluctuation would drive me nuts.


The M5A99FX 2.0 boards can't. they can disable modules, but not One Core Per Module.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yea but the 8320has 8 cores and the 4100 has 4. Guys if you want improvement get the 8350,look at the benchmarks. The 8150 can't beat the I5 2500k but the 8350 closer to the I7 3570k in single threaded aps and kicks it's butt in multi threaded aps. It's simple if you have AMD you can't do better than the 8350 and for $190 I am game.


i agree, the 8350 is the best cpu out there for AMD. i used to have a 8120, and that chip was great i thought......................untill the 8350 entered my life. now i can do everythin i want.... simply put, if you wanna upgrade, don't half ass it...go all out.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> its not a problem on the newer boards with LLC, the voltage flux i mean.
> most boards can support one core per module, however you are better off running both cores per module.


I'm near a micro center that has an open box ud5 for $130. For that, an 8350, tax and gas, I'd be looking at $320. Trying to decide if the 8350 is worth the extra $33 or so after tax, over the 8320.
Also seems silly to spend that much on an and combo when the last two builds I did, I spent less then $250 for a 3570k and Z77. But I'm bored with them, and I enjoyed playing with the fx8120 I had.

I want to run one core per module because I don't need the multi threaded performance, I want better single threaded, and a higher clock. Plus the cut in heat.

I also have the option of an fx6300 and ud3 for $220.


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I'm near a micro center that has an open box ud5 for $130. For that, an 8350, tax and gas, I'd be looking at $320. Trying to decide if the 8350 is worth the extra $33 or so after tax, over the 8320.
> Also seems silly to spend that much on an and combo when the last two builds I did, I spent less then $250 for a 3570k and Z77. But I'm bored with them, and I enjoyed playing with the fx8120 I had.
> I want to run one core per module because I don't need the multi threaded performance, I want better single threaded, and a higher clock. Plus the cut in heat.
> I also have the option of an fx6300 and ud3 for $220.


Like I said before up above, do not half ass it. IMO the 8350 would be worth the extra cash. The 6300 would be ok and so for the 8320, I just think u would be more happy with the 8350.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I'm near a micro center that has an open box ud5 for $130. For that, an 8350, tax and gas, I'd be looking at $320. Trying to decide if the 8350 is worth the extra $33 or so after tax, over the 8320.
> Also seems silly to spend that much on an and combo when the last two builds I did, I spent less then $250 for a 3570k and Z77. But I'm bored with them, and I enjoyed playing with the fx8120 I had.
> I want to run one core per module because I don't need the multi threaded performance, I want better single threaded, and a higher clock. Plus the cut in heat.
> I also have the option of an fx6300 and ud3 for $220.


You wont see the increase in single core performance by running 1 core per module like you did with Bulldozer.

Whatever changes they did to Piledriver is making better use of those resources, between modules now.
Same with the amount of heat they generate, unless you are really overclocking it. My FX 8350 at 4.5Ghz only gets up to 52 Celsius running IBT using a Zalman CA9900A (It's a little better than the Coolermaster 212 EVO)


----------



## 033Y5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


sorry if missed posts about this but ***
was it intentional or hardware/software glitch


----------



## CTM Audi

Got the ud5 and 8350. Haven't done anything yet other then install Windows. The board is being weird, every few boots it says bios checksom error and has to load up the second bios. Updated it twice to the newest f11 bios.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Got the ud5 and 8350. Haven't done anything yet other then install Windows. The board is being weird, every few boots it says bios checksom error and has to load up the second bios. Updated it twice to the newest f11 bios.


Sounds like your CMOS Battery is dead/dieing.


----------



## jayflores

http://valid.canardpc.com/2620685


goodmorning OCN!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2620685
> 
> 
> goodmorning OCN!


Nice OC Jay


----------



## jayflores

thanks red1776, am currently tweaking to get things rolling above 5ghz stable.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> thanks red1776, am currently tweaking to get things rolling above 5ghz stable.


well stop in over here as well. Thats what we are all doing.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


----------



## ebduncan

http://valid.canardpc.com/2620724

here is mine.

voltage is wrong, runs at 1.475 volts. I cannot go any higher with out really pushing the voltage. (1.55+) highest i have gone to is [email protected] 1.6 volts in bios, but more like 1.540 or so under load.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2620724
> 
> here is mine.
> 
> voltage is wrong, runs at 1.475 volts. I cannot go any higher with out really pushing the voltage. (1.55+) highest i have gone to is [email protected] 1.6 volts in bios, but more like 1.540 or so under load.


are you running out of cooling capacity above 4950 eb?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2620724
> 
> here is mine.
> 
> voltage is wrong, runs at 1.475 volts. I cannot go any higher with out really pushing the voltage. (1.55+) highest i have gone to is [email protected] 1.6 volts in bios, but more like 1.540 or so under load.


are you running out of cooling capacity above 4950 eb?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> are you running out of cooling capacity above 4950 eb?


no i'm water cooled.

Xspc Rx240 raystorm kit.

temps are fine, just its a nuclear reactor, and i don't like my room heating up and becoming a sauna. Above 1.5 volts an 5ghz the chip hit some sort of wall, and the heat increases a lot. The cooling can keep up as I stay under 62c core temp, however, that those speeds my computer then literally heats the room better than my house heating. Steady warm stream of air coming out of the radiator, under load. (i use cool and quiet)

In fact i have blocked off the heating vent in this room, and its still warmer than the rest of the house. Granted there's a boat load of electronics in this room. 60" tv, surround sound receiver (1kw) , dual subs, then this computer. At the higher speeds, i bet this room could keep the house at respectable temperatures. I live in the south U.S. so its not like its bitterly cold outside this time of year anyways.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> are you running out of cooling capacity above 4950 eb?
> 
> 
> 
> no i'm water cooled.
> 
> Xspc Rx240 raystorm kit.
> 
> temps are fine, just its a nuclear reactor, and i don't like my room heating up and becoming a sauna. Above 1.5 volts an 5ghz the chip hit some sort of wall, and the heat increases a lot. The cooling can keep up as I stay under 62c core temp, however, that those speeds my computer then literally heats the room better than my house heating. Steady warm stream of air coming out of the radiator, under load. (i use cool and quiet)
> 
> In fact i have blocked off the heating vent in this room, and its still warmer than the rest of the house. Granted there's a boat load of electronics in this room. 60" tv, surround sound receiver (1kw) , dual subs, then this computer. At the higher speeds, i bet this room could keep the house at respectable temperatures.
Click to expand...

hehe, yeah, I built my WC system to be able to cap off Chernobyl if need be,


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> are you running out of cooling capacity above 4950 eb?
> 
> 
> 
> no i'm water cooled.
> 
> Xspc Rx240 raystorm kit.
> 
> temps are fine, just its a nuclear reactor, and i don't like my room heating up and becoming a sauna
Click to expand...

It is winter and most houses have windows.









* Conspiracy Theory!*

Is this why AMD releases CPUs late in the year? So people have spend all that time figuring out how it OC's before the days of computer's bane come?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, yeah, I built my WC system to be able to cap off Chernobyl if need be,


I was thinking about switching out the 8120 for a 8320/8350

I hear they run cooler. Not sure if the performance is that much better, but eh, I'd be happy with a reduction in power draw/heat output. Summer time sucks. I drop it down to 4.5ghz at 1.375 volts just to prevent the house from being hotter than it already is. ( where it is between 32c-38c) outside, starting in June, and not letting up until early October.

Guess my fear is, i have a good over clocker now. I don't want to swap it out for a piledriver core cpu that sucks at overclocking. So I dunno. Its a gamble.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, yeah, I built my WC system to be able to cap off Chernobyl if need be,
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about switching out the 8120 for a 8320/8350
> 
> I hear they run cooler. Not sure if the performance is that much better, but eh, I'd be happy with a reduction in power draw/heat output. Summer time sucks. I drop it down to 4.5ghz at 1.375 volts just to prevent the house from being hotter than it already is. ( where it is between 32c-38c) outside, starting in June, and not letting up until early October.
> 
> Guess my fear is, i have a good over clocker now. I don't want to swap it out for a piledriver core cpu that sucks at overclocking. So I dunno. Its a gamble.
Click to expand...

well the positives are
1) it handles multi GPU better, very well in fact
2) they have improved the L2 cache latency
3) it is much faster
4)uses less energy
5) runs cooler
6)IPC is up 7%

so i guess is that worth the move?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> hehe, yeah, I built my WC system to be able to cap off Chernobyl if need be,
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about switching out the 8120 for a 8320/8350
> 
> I hear they run cooler. Not sure if the performance is that much better, but eh, I'd be happy with a reduction in power draw/heat output. Summer time sucks. I drop it down to 4.5ghz at 1.375 volts just to prevent the house from being hotter than it already is. ( where it is between 32c-38c) outside, starting in June, and not letting up until early October.
> 
> Guess my fear is, i have a good over clocker now. I don't want to swap it out for a piledriver core cpu that sucks at overclocking. So I dunno. Its a gamble.
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better, extremely few PD chips can't hit 4.6Ghz, and with the IPC advantage, even that would pass your 4.7Ghz.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it makes you feel better, extremely few PD chips can't hit 4.6Ghz, and with the IPC advantage, even that would pass your 4.7Ghz.


but i run at 4.9ghz.

cinebench is over 8. I only reduce its clock speed in the summer time because its hot as heck here in the summer and well I rather have lower room temps. I have a single gpu, so not muti gpu, and I game at 1080p.

The fx bulldozer at 4.5ghz does just fine at these settings, better at 4.9ghz. I just don't see piledriver as a worth while upgrade at this time. 7% ipc is nothing to write home about. I already lucked out and got a 8120 which can do 5.2ghz when i max the voltage out (1.6 in bios 1.54 under load) I just don't see myself doing much better with piledriver. At least not 170$ better anyways.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it makes you feel better, extremely few PD chips can't hit 4.6Ghz, and with the IPC advantage, even that would pass your 4.7Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> but i run at 4.9ghz.
> 
> cinebench is over 8. I only reduce its clock speed in the summer time because its hot as heck here in the summer and well I rather have lower room temps. I have a single gpu, so not muti gpu, and I game at 1080p.
> 
> The fx bulldozer at 4.5ghz does just fine at these settings, better at 4.9ghz. *I just don't see piledriver as a worth while upgrade at this time.* 7% ipc is nothing to write home about. I already lucked out and got a 8120 which can do 5.2ghz when i max the voltage out (1.6 in bios 1.54 under load) I just don't see myself doing much better with piledriver. At least not 170$ better anyways.
Click to expand...

Well you've already made your decision then, haven't you?


----------



## CTM Audi

Running stock 4Ghz, no turbo, 1.3V, stock ram. Only difference is turning on one core per module. Basically no difference. I did get an 8C drop in temps under Prime95, and less voltage variation though.
I think Im going to return the UD5 and get the M5A99FX R2, because the BIOS keeps resetting, and changing the BCLK does nothing. And even with LLC on extreme, even at stock clocks, it droops up to .1v.

8350 4core stock.JPG 196k .JPG file


8350 8core stock.JPG 193k .JPG file


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if missed posts about this but ***
> was it intentional or hardware/software glitch
Click to expand...

That was definitely a software glitch.


----------



## CTM Audi

Im having some bad heat issues. At 4.5 with 1.35V, ASUS AI Suite is reporting 75C running Prime95, while coretemp and HWMonitor say 60C. Either way, thats hot for such a low OC and voltage so far.
Heatsink is mounted fine, MX-2 is applied perfectly.

Using a Zalman AIO cooler, fat 120 rad, cools better then an H80. Have push/pull setup with two 1k RPM CM fans. 65F ambient temps.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Im having some bad heat issues. At 4.5 with 1.35V, ASUS AI Suite is reporting 75C running Prime95, while coretemp and HWMonitor say 60C. Either way, thats hot for such a low OC and voltage so far.
> Heatsink is mounted fine, MX-2 is applied perfectly.
> Using a Zalman AIO cooler, fat 120 rad, cools better then an H80. Have push/pull setup with two 1k RPM CM fans. 65F ambient temps.


That is too hot (60c) for that overclock and that cooler. Are you certain the heatsink is mounted flush? I find if you tighten one side too much before the other, then it wont sit flat on the CPU, because of the wide profile.

Notes: AI Suite is reading the CPU Socket Temp (this can be lowered by cooling the VRM's and putting a fan behind the motherboard, pointed at the socket)


----------



## moonmanas

MM


----------



## CTM Audi

One of the metal nuts in the back plate that the screws go in to for the block some how was spinning, and cut through the plastic it sits in.

Addressed that, remounted, and temps didnt get all that much better. Now running stock 4Ghz no turbo, 1.275V in BIOS, 1.284V load. Was getting 44C in coretemp, 60C in AI Suite.
I changed the 1k RPM CM fan for the stock fan that came with the Zalman. With that at 2k RPM, and I moved the CM fan over by the 8pin header aiming over the VRM heatsink (which is covered by the Zalman rad and two fans on it).
AI suite now says 55C, Coretemp 36C

EDIT: 4.5 @ 1.35V down to 50C.

FX-8350 4.5Ghz 1.35 Prime.JPG 251k .JPG file


----------



## vonalka

I recently replaced my FX-8150 with a FX-8350. Added a few pics to my build log for anyone interested:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build

So far the 8350 has been working great


----------



## Dt_Freak1

i pmed a while back to be added to the fx 8350 owners group and have yet to see my name listed lol.


----------



## CTM Audi

At 4.6 1.4V under Prime, after 3-4 passes it throttles, and as soon as it does, it locks up. Coretemp reads about 53-55C, while AI Suite is 80C. Getting really annoying.


----------



## CTM Audi

It finally snowed today so I opened the window right next to the pc. The rad and air coming out of the rad were barely warm, with coretemp saying 45c, while ai suite was at 70c. Then it throttled.

I think I'm going to stop using prime on this, and just use cinebench and 3dmark CPU tests for stability testing. They are stressful enough without getting the temps that high. I actually ran 5ghz 1.5v bench and normal use stable. Didn't bother to try prime though, didn't want to burn down my house.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I recently replaced my FX-8150 with a FX-8350. Added a few pics to my build log for anyone interested:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1245857/amd-haf-932-bulldozer-build
> So far the 8350 has been working great


Do you feel it was worth the money? Noticeable difference in performance and temps? Looking at switching to an 8350 sometime in the new year if it's worth it


----------



## blackRott9

A few numbers from my FX 6300 @ 4.6GHz.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/cpuf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/ramgz.jpg/

Partial cache and mem bench, it's a trial so it won't show it all.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/mema642.jpg/

WinRAR Beta 2

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/211/winrarb2466cas9.jpg/

The old FC2 bench @ 1920x1200 using all settings at high.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/46fc22600nb.jpg/

Markarth lowest FPS @ 1920x1200 using the ultra preset = 44.

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6352/tesv2012122122090629mar.jpg

Markarth typical FPS @ 1920x1200 using the ultra preset = 63 71 78 72 85 72 66 109 77 68 62 121 86.

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/1181/tesv2012122122195721mar.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/4410/tesv2012122122204897mar.jpg
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2394/tesv2012122122210597mar.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8307/69937587.jpg
http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7470/72825204.jpg
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1263/72alk.jpg
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6774/70609582.jpg
http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/1899/109jk.jpg
http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/1319/72401827.jpg
http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8608/19098889.jpg
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6601/60690323.jpg
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1497/121xe.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3205/32539355.jpg

Whiterun lowest FPS @ 1920x1200 using the ultra preset = 48.

http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/4617/tesv2012122122095827whi.jpg

Note: Going into the Jarl's palace and coming back out increases my FPS to 56 @ that
point in Whiterun for whatever the reason.

http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/322/tesv2012122207434058min.jpg

Outside of Riften @ 1920x1200 using the ultra preset = 80 96

http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/3788/tesv2012122122275942rif.jpg
http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/8712/tesv2012122122263804rif.jpg

Ulfric Stormcloak with 20k life fighting a good deal of the Solitude guard,
@1920x1200 using the ultra preset. I forgot and left vsync on for this one.
FPS = 60 58 60 and 52.

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3331/tesv2012122122141402uf6.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/3353/tesv2012122122134806uf5.jpg
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/1826/tesv2012122122133166uf6.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9624/tesv2012122122143678uf5.jpg

I did that just to bench a fight with meaningful character numbers in a city.

I'm linking many shots so as to not slam people with a large number of 1920x1200
screencaps.

I can bench and game @ 4.8GHz 1.48v and I'm not reporting numbers for that. I'm reporting
numbers for my 24/7 air OC. If anyone wants me to report 4.8 numbers, I'll do that.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Do you feel it was worth the money? Noticeable difference in performance and temps? Looking at switching to an 8350 sometime in the new year if it's worth it


Yes the performance has been noticeable and worth it, especially in games


----------



## bf3player1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> If it makes you feel better, extremely few PD chips can't hit 4.6Ghz, and with the IPC advantage, even that would pass your 4.7Ghz.


i have hit the 4.6 mark on my 8350 very well. no heat issues either on a antec h20 620 cooler.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> It finally snowed today so I opened the window right next to the pc. The rad and air coming out of the rad were barely warm, with coretemp saying 45c, while ai suite was at 70c. Then it throttled.
> I think I'm going to stop using prime on this, and just use cinebench and 3dmark CPU tests for stability testing. They are stressful enough without getting the temps that high. I actually ran 5ghz 1.5v bench and normal use stable. Didn't bother to try prime though, didn't want to burn down my house.


Glad you got your Core Temps fixed.

Adding a fan in the back of the case (usually the stock CPU cooler fan is used) to blow on the CPU socket will help with throttling and Socket temps. (will usually drop them 10 or more degrees)


----------



## jayflores

5062mhz
FX-8350

http://valid.canardpc.com/2625134


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Glad you got your Core Temps fixed.
> Adding a fan in the back of the case (usually the stock CPU cooler fan is used) to blow on the CPU socket will help with throttling and Socket temps. (will usually drop them 10 or more degrees)


I have a CM HAF XB, no room behind the motherboard.

I gave up on it, took the board and CPU back, and just got a 3770K and Z77X-UP4-TH. At 4.7Ghz stable and no issues with it.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> 5062mhz
> FX-8350
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2625134


1.288v??????? wth dude?? LLC to the max? or a software glitch... awesome


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> 1.288v??????? wth dude?? LLC to the max? or a software glitch... awesome


umm its probably cool and quiet kicking in...


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Glad you got your Core Temps fixed.
> Adding a fan in the back of the case (usually the stock CPU cooler fan is used) to blow on the CPU socket will help with throttling and Socket temps. (will usually drop them 10 or more degrees)


I did that experiment with fan blowing to the back plate, and it didnt lowerd cpu socket temp.


----------



## kzone75

With this "testbench" I have, I ziptied a 140mm coolermaster fan under the backplate. It lowered the CPU temp by roughly 5C and 3C on the NB.. Also have a 120mm fan blowing on the NB. Temps on it went down by 20C.



The HyperX does not fit in now. Hurtz my eyes.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> I have a CM HAF XB, no room behind the motherboard.
> I gave up on it, took the board and CPU back, and just got a 3770K and Z77X-UP4-TH. At 4.7Ghz stable and no issues with it.


Nice work. You aren't having to de-lidd at that frequency?


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Nice work. You aren't having to de-lidd at that frequency?


No, hitting 74C with Prime95AVX custom run with 6400MB ram tested. Also have a very tight spread between core temps, just one core runs quite a bit cooler, 70/73/74/68. Probably going to de-lid for 5 daily though.


----------



## piledragon

whoop, whoop,







, my over clocking milestone, i hit 5.2 ghz on my fx 8120, validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2632954 ,







, oh yeah!


----------



## KRAY-SLiCK

AMD FX (Bulldozer / PILEDRIVER!) Owners Club! HAPPY NEW YEAR to you guys and gals


----------



## Tempey

This has been running for a while now. Best I can do in the middle of summer in this stinking weather >.>

Cores: 4515MHz @ 1.428v
FSB: 225
Multi: 20
CPU/NB: 2475MHz @ 1.35v
Memory: 1800MHz 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.65v

Any drop in cpu or cpu/nb voltage instantly yields illegal sumout errors so I can't go lower on either.

Im swapping out the 6990 for 2 reference 7970s which wont be dumping heaps of heat back into the case which will hopefully help some. At the moment though this is probably as far as I can go until Winter


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> 
> This has been running for a while now. Best I can do in the middle of summer in this stinking weather >.>
> Cores: 4515MHz @ 1.428v
> FSB: 225
> Multi: 20
> CPU/NB: 2475MHz @ 1.35v
> Memory: 1800MHz 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.65v
> Any drop in cpu or cpu/nb voltage instantly yields illegal sumout errors so I can't go lower on either.
> Im swapping out the 6990 for 2 reference 7970s which wont be dumping heaps of heat back into the case which will hopefully help some. At the moment though this is probably as far as I can go until Winter


dude... you are killing your cpu.... lower the voltage way down... i run 4.8ghz at 1.41v... for 4.5ghz you should be running on 1.38v MAX...


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude... you are killing your cpu.... lower the voltage way down... i run 4.8ghz at 1.41v... for 4.5ghz you should be running on 1.38v MAX...


If I drop it it doesn't pass prime. You probably just have a great chip


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> dude... you are killing your cpu.... lower the voltage way down... i run 4.8ghz at 1.41v... for 4.5ghz you should be running on 1.38v MAX...
> 
> 
> 
> If I drop it it doesn't pass prime. You probably just have a great chip
Click to expand...

Forget good chip or not, since when is 1.45v considered "killing your chip"?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Forget good chip or not, since when is 1.45v considered "killing your chip"?


look his temps =) 4.5ghz with 1.45v... for me, is killing a chip...

lower the fsb, and raise the multi...

EDIT: and forget about prime.... if it passes all the 3dmark Vantage tests, it is good to go...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Forget good chip or not, since when is 1.45v considered "killing your chip"?
> 
> 
> 
> look his temps =) 4.5ghz with 1.45v... for me, is killing a chip...
> 
> lower the fsb, and raise the multi...
> 
> EDIT: and forget about prime.... if it passes all the 3dmark Vantage tests, it is good to go...
Click to expand...

You mean his core temp of 62C?... (ASUS uses "package temp")

Anyway, you're talking to the guy that runs his Ph II at 1.55v 24/7 and his 8320 at 1.6v on a regular basis. 1.45v is like Hyper 212+ with good fans voltage, it's not even close to damaging anything.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> look his temps =) 4.5ghz with 1.45v... for me, is killing a chip...
> lower the fsb, and raise the multi...
> EDIT: and forget about prime.... if it passes all the 3dmark Vantage tests, it is good to go...


Using just the multi gives me the exact same results minus the nb overclock. It will error out guaranteed unless the cores are being fed 1.42v. I don't do 12 hour runs of Prime or anything, more like an hour. If I don't pass that I don't really feel confident in the overclock, but thats just me


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean his core temp of 62C?... (ASUS uses "package temp")
> Anyway, you're talking to the guy that runs his Ph II at 1.55v 24/7 and his 8320 at 1.6v on a regular basis. 1.45v is like Hyper 212+ with good fans voltage, it's not even close to damaging anything.


yeah well... phenom ii can handle more punishment... i dont know how vishera works... but zambezi, will degrade at 61ºC


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You mean his core temp of 62C?... (ASUS uses "package temp")
> Anyway, you're talking to the guy that runs his Ph II at 1.55v 24/7 and his 8320 at 1.6v on a regular basis. 1.45v is like Hyper 212+ with good fans voltage, it's not even close to damaging anything.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah well... phenom ii can handle more punishment... i dont know how vishera works... but zambezi, will degrade at 61ºC
Click to expand...

Find me hard evidence of that since the thermal cutoff is 90C.

Ph II's and PD's thermal limits are 62C as well, that doesn't mean you can't run it past that.


----------



## Tempey

This does really make me want Piledriver. Would be nice to have more thermal headroom


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Find me hard evidence of that since the thermal cutoff is 90C.
> Ph II's and PD's thermal limits are 62C as well, that doesn't mean you can't run it past that.


i know... still, i dont want to prove that.... neither i want to toast my cpu for an unnecessary overclock =)

nevertheless... his temps are high...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Find me hard evidence of that since the thermal cutoff is 90C.
> Ph II's and PD's thermal limits are 62C as well, that doesn't mean you can't run it past that.
> 
> 
> 
> i know... still, i dont want to prove that.... neither i want to toast my cpu for an unnecessary overclock =)
> 
> nevertheless... his temps are high...
Click to expand...

His temps are not high for 1.45v on what is basically a H80, possibly only in push. It's a bit warmer then where PD would be, which makes sense.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His temps are not high for 1.45v on what is basically a H80, possibly only in push. It's a bit warmer then where PD would be, which makes sense.


here you go..... his temps are high.... i use a noctua nhd14 by the way...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> His temps are not high for 1.45v on what is basically a H80, possibly only in push. It's a bit warmer then where PD would be, which makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> here you go..... his temps are high.... i use a noctua nhd14 by the way...
Click to expand...

......

You're .05v lower then him with about equal cooling. Do I really need to spell out why you run colder?


----------



## Tempey

My ambients are ~30c atm. A pretty bad day to find a nice overclock


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> My ambients are ~30c atm. A pretty bad day to find a nice overclock


Western Australia I presume?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> My ambients are ~30c atm. A pretty bad day to find a nice overclock


Agreed.
There's much more to worry about than the CPU temps with ambients like that.
Also, your settings are pretty much spot on for a stable 8150 at that clock. Nice work. (actually, anything Prime Stable under 1.44v @ 4.5Ghz is really good IMO)

Also your rig looks sweet.


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> yeah well... phenom ii can handle more punishment... i dont know how vishera works... but zambezi, will degrade at 61ºC


Thats just rubbish, Zambezi WILL NOT degrade at 62C !!! People generally talk too much false information about temps and spred panic all over the forums.


----------



## Tempey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Agreed.
> There's much more to worry about than the CPU temps with ambients like that.
> Also, your settings are pretty much spot on for a stable 8150 at that clock. Nice work. (actually, anything Prime Stable under 1.44v @ 4.5Ghz is really good IMO)
> Also your rig looks sweet.


Thanks. I've used prime for stability with every CPU I've ever had but I'm starting to wonder whether I should maybe look at OCCT instead. It almost feels like cheating though, and I never feel confident in the overclock unless it can do prime. The feeling of potentially having an unstable CPU would eat at me until I finally fix it :\

The real problem I'm having is cores 7 and 8. That module is ridiculously hard to stabilize compared to the others. 4.5 works just fine on modules 1 2 and 3 at voltages under 1.38v. But for whatever reason the last module just needs so much more or it just spits out illegal sumouts within seconds of the test starting. I was half tempted to just disable the module but I think the solution is Piledriver. Unless I'm seriously unlucky I'll probably be able to hit 4.5 alot more gracefully

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Western Australia I presume?


Queensland


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempey*
> 
> Thanks. I've used prime for stability with every CPU I've ever had but I'm starting to wonder whether I should maybe look at OCCT instead. It almost feels like cheating though, and I never feel confident in the overclock unless it can do prime. The feeling of potentially having an unstable CPU would eat at me until I finally fix it :\


With my Phenom II I used Prime a lot, but with my Bulldozer I've found that OCCT find errors more quickly.

Errors were Prime would be good for 1 to 1.5 hours, OCCT would sniff out in 20 to 30 minutes.

Just my two €-cents









PS - 1.440 V for 4.8GHz with a FX-4170 isn't that bad, really. I've known (read: own) a 4100 that needed between 1.464 and 1.4880 to get a stable 4.6GHz.

The 1.45 V barrier isn't bad, it's a matter of prefference (well, not precisely, but a good enough lie. The whole matter also depends on climate, time of year and your cooling, but for any but the worst case scenarios - stock cooling in Timbuktu - 1.45 V isn't going to heat your chip to death... No, it'll throttle or switch itself down before that happens,... most of the times







)


----------



## suekam

http://valid.canardpc.com/2640333

count me in, this 8120 is at 6 cores, and it will stay that way until I figure out why the heck it doesn't go over 1.4 volts without downclocking.

i realize that this link show the volts at 1.5, but everything else I have including amd overdrive, coretemp, cpuid, and the bios itself say the voltage is at 1.4125 volts.


----------



## WoozieBiscut

Count me in! I'm getting an FX-8350 for my Uber gaming rig!


----------



## nnd89

Hello,
I hope im posting this to the right place.
I have an issue with my PC, I think my CPU isnt getting enough power. According to CPUID HWMonitor CPU power consumption only goes up to 92.50 W. And core speed dropping to 3.5ghz at multiple cores.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/507/nvtelenlz.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Maybe my power supply is the problem, it has a 4 pin 12v, but my mobo has 8pin 12v power connector.
My system is at stock setting no OC or anything.

My system:
CPU: AMD FX 6200
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 rev 1.2, Bios version F6
Memory: Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 2x4GB
VGA: Saphire HD7770 Ghz OC 1gb 11201-02-20g
Power supply: Chieftech iArena GPA-500S, 500W
HDD: 1x500GB Sata 2
Edit:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2645291

Regards


----------



## ga1ve1an

Just thought I would post my 24hr overclock in here now. Been running and gaming for a few weeks at 5113 no problems.









Here my settings in case it may help someone
FSB 319.5 x 16 multi
CPU 5113mhz
CPU Volt 1.50
CPU/NB 2544mhz
CPU/NB Volt 1.23
NB Volt 1.10
SB Volt 1.11
VDDA Volt 2.49
HT Link 2544mhz
HT Volt 1.19 (I lowered it from the stock 1.22, probably can lower more)
Dram 2544mhz
Dram volt 1.65
Dram timings 10-12-12-31-1T

Memory is trident 2 sticks of 8gb 2400 (16gb total). Seems to love the Crosshair V Z boards. I got the memory stable at 2600mhz with same timings but the volt for the CPU/NB wasn't worth it. So definitely not memory holding me back.

Also for those that may be wondering why I am running such a high FSB there are two reasons. First, is that there does seem to be less stress and easier ability for the CPU to run at higher speeds with a lower multiplier. Second, which I think is the most important, is that after I get my system running stable I turn on CnQ, EPU, C1E and stuff. When this is done my multiplier drops as you all know when the system is in idle. Well if any of you all have read at xtremesystems, Stilt has shown that piledrivers can be undervolted very low. So while you all are running 1400mhz with a 200mhz bus and 7 multi at .88 volts, my guy is running at 2236.5mhz at the same .88 volts at idle. This in turn is making my system much faster and responsive at idle, especially with any background stuff that may be running or what not. Basically it allows my system to finish background tasks much faster at the same low voltage but higher clock. Now not everyone can get a FSB like the ASUS boards but you should strive to get what you can. I got this 319 FSB stable with out any voltage increase on the NB so other CVZ's should be able to do similar. And if you look in the pics my temps on the NB and SB are all nice and cool, easily staying way under 40c.

Here some pics of some benchs...






Temps from cpu core not socket are 57c and the GPU tops out usually about 36c - 38c. Actually the CPU would be much lower but I have a 7970 in the same loop running 1250/1900 as you can see from the pics so that sucker is obviously dumping a lot of heat in my loop. But my Black Ice GTX 480 w its 4 scythe Kaze 3000's running at about 1500-1600rpms is taming them both very well and very quietly.









Actually this is what lead me to post. I posted some cinebench and AIDA in the Crosshair owners thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/946327/official-asus-crosshair-v-formula-990fx-club/4760

and I can run this 8350 at almost 5300mhz with a little more voltage but the temps go to high for my comfort when stressing because the GPU is dumping heat in the loop. Would you all suggest it being a better option to split them up. Space in my case is not a problem. Probably one of the best cases I think I have ever had. Very future proof and ready for any kind of user. The GTX 480 is mounted right now at the top as a pull without having to do any customizing of the case and still has space. Or maybe adding four more kaze as a push pull? Would that do anything to the Temps, or would a split up be best?


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Just thought I would post my 24hr overclock in here now. Been running and gaming for a few weeks at 5113 no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe adding four more kaze as a push pull? Would that do anything to the Temps, or would a split up be best?


I'd try adding the Push/Pull before splitting the loop with the Video Card.

Nice clocks by the way.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ga1ve1an*
> 
> Just thought I would post my 24hr overclock in here now. Been running and gaming for a few weeks at 5113 no problems.


Very good. Well done


----------



## johny66cz

my new FX-6300 http://valid.canardpc.com/2645130


----------



## hakz

mine as well, please.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2646076


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

FX6100 @ 5125Mhz, count me in









Oh and if I already did this before, then sorry for the inconvienece









http://valid.canardpc.com/2650672


----------



## rabidz7

8150 @ 4 ghz. add me


----------



## 033Y5

anyone know what this temps are and why so high

asrock fatal1ty 990fx bios p1.9
fx 8350 @stock
corsair xsm3 @1866
hd 6950 @ stock
ocz zx1000 psu

thanks in advanced


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know what this temps are and why so high
> 
> asrock fatal1ty 990fx bios p1.9
> fx 8350 @stock
> corsair xsm3 @1866
> hd 6950 @ stock
> ocz zx1000 psu
> 
> thanks in advanced


maybe a bad sensor...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know what this temps are and why so high
> 
> asrock fatal1ty 990fx bios p1.9
> fx 8350 @stock
> corsair xsm3 @1866
> hd 6950 @ stock
> ocz zx1000 psu
> 
> thanks in advanced


It looks like a wrong reading. I believe TMP3 is the North Bridge, and TMP 4 is the VRMs
You can try touching the Heatsinks when the computer is under load, see if they are hot.
They can get pretty hot, so touch with caution.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know what this temps are and why so high
> 
> asrock fatal1ty 990fx bios p1.9
> fx 8350 @stock
> corsair xsm3 @1866
> hd 6950 @ stock
> ocz zx1000 psu
> 
> thanks in advanced


what motherboard is that?

my guess is a glitch in that particular software or, the board giving false data.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> what motherboard is that?
> 
> my guess is a glitch in that particular software or, the board giving false data.


read his post dude... asrock 990fx


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> read his post dude... asrock 990fx


guess i should have been more specific then what revision board is it? To satisfy the troll.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> guess i should have been more specific then what revision board is it? To satisfy the troll.


hahahahaha.... dont sweat it... no troll intentions at all... i think there is only 1 revision of that mobo... but he states that the bios is the p.1.90, that's the last bios up to date


----------



## 033Y5

this better be windows 8 x64 and software glitches gonna try windows 7 x64 over weekend

installed windows 7 no change
upgraded to L1.91A and the tmpin4 is now gone but tmpin 3 is still miss reading and cores still dropping but not noticed a proformance drop (yet fingerscrossed)

happens @stock aswell just noticed the core clock in the pic


----------



## sdlvx

Maybe this can help some of you guys relax about temps.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdlvx*
> 
> Maybe this can help some of you guys relax about temps.


PCI Adapter?


----------



## Falmod

Hey Guys I found this a tad strange and have never seen it before. I brought my CPU (FX-6100) new from CCL and when it arrived I opened it up to find the stock fan was red ?? I have only ever seen black CPU fans come in a PIB. If you need pics etc just let me know this just has me a bit stumped :/


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Hey Guys I found this a tad strange and have never seen it before. I brought my CPU (FX-6100) new from CCL and when it arrived I opened it up to find the stock fan was red ?? I have only ever seen black CPU fans come in a PIB. If you need pics etc just let me know this just has me a bit stumped :/


I don't know if they are changing to those overall, but the red fans were shipping in Germany and Asia I noticed on sites there.


----------



## Falmod

Glad someone knows about it but thats a bit strange seeing as Im in the UK ................. Still im not gonna complain my build is red anyway so it kinda works out lol

I guess its to go with ATi/AMD cards to make it more uniform color wise


----------



## Ghost12

Question for the piledriver owners. I am about to click buy on a piledriver but firstly wanted to ask here of the value of upgrading over my fx8120. My 8120 runs [email protected] 24/7 stable, I am on a cpu custom loop and run 2x7870 crossfire.

I have been very happy with the 8120 since buying, I play games at 1080p and mainly the most intense game I play is bf3 multiplayer nightly. The only reason for considering changing my cpu to the newer version is that on bf3 multiplayer my gpu utilisation is often bottlenecked as a result of its cpu intense nature. My utilisation on some maps can drop to the 60`s across both cards. I will say at this point this has no effect on my gaming experience, [email protected] and I hit minimum fps of 60-80 never below avg fps of 100 mainly so the bottleneck is rather irrelative except for the fact my cards are not being pushed to their capabilities.

So the question would be, is it worth the upgrade? if I click buy on piledriver today which model? is vishera same as Zambezi whereas the 8320 better value than the 8350 as clock similarly and will I see a noticeable difference in my gpu utilisation. Anyone running similar set up graphically with real performance increase over bulldozer

Thanks in advance


----------



## iclock2much

Sell yours FX 8120 and buy FX 8320, you will see perfomance gains cause PD is solidly faster clock per clock than BD even in games.
If u want to see some BF3 perfomance tests send me a message, i already did some tests with FX 8320 4GHZ and HD 6970 on Caspian 64P, usage never drops on 1920*1080P and on low resolutions with minimum and maximum details.


----------



## EyeCU247

I installed Windows 8 and now my 8350 randomly hit 60c at idle! No windows are open, nothing is going on, core 0 may popup with more usage but for the most part only a few cores show light use.
All cores seem to stay in turbo mode at 4.2Ghz and show 1.4+ volts. I am not running any type of OC on this PC at all. My RAM is also running at 1333 again. (in Win7 RAM @1866 caused 56+c at load depending on room temp). I do not have any unexpected temp issues when I fold or use OverDrive to cause 100% load on the CPU.
Any ideas?


----------



## mironccr345

I finally got my FX8120 up and running after almost 2 months. I had an RX120 cooling the cpu at 4.4, but would still get hot in the summer. So added a new block, pump, and EX360. I'll post temps up if anyone is interested.


Spoiler: Before


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I finally got my FX8120 up and running after almost 2 months. I had an RX120 cooling the cpu at 4.4, but would still get hot in the summer. So added a new block, pump, and EX360. I'll post temps up if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A 360 just for the CPU, wow that should keep that thing nice and chilly! Very nice build.


----------



## lloydy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> is it safe use x6 idle 1.6v? because i have vdroop and with load have voltages lower


Im not being rude but........ this guy is a joke


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lloydy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *munnis*
> 
> is it safe use x6 idle 1.6v? because i have vdroop and with load have voltages lower
> 
> 
> 
> Im not being rude but........ this guy is a joke
Click to expand...

You are being rude, and he is not.

Also, replying to 6-month old posts doesn't help you here.


----------



## reflex99

Life has been getting in the way recently , so I haven't been able to update the list in a while.

I have 41 PM's in my inbox that hopefully I can get through soon.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Mtom

Just for your information guys, if you have an AMD video card like me, installing the 13.2 beta driver gives us back the 3DM11 physics and combined score we lost with the 12.11beta. Just a quick run.


----------



## Mtom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Question for the piledriver owners. I am about to click buy on a piledriver but firstly wanted to ask here of the value of upgrading over my fx8120. My 8120 runs [email protected] 24/7 stable, I am on a cpu custom loop and run 2x7870 crossfire.
> 
> I have been very happy with the 8120 since buying, I play games at 1080p and mainly the most intense game I play is bf3 multiplayer nightly. The only reason for considering changing my cpu to the newer version is that on bf3 multiplayer my gpu utilisation is often bottlenecked as a result of its cpu intense nature. My utilisation on some maps can drop to the 60`s across both cards. I will say at this point this has no effect on my gaming experience, [email protected] and I hit minimum fps of 60-80 never below avg fps of 100 mainly so the bottleneck is rather irrelative except for the fact my cards are not being pushed to their capabilities.
> 
> So the question would be, is it worth the upgrade? if I click buy on piledriver today which model? is vishera same as Zambezi whereas the 8320 better value than the 8350 as clock similarly and will I see a noticeable difference in my gpu utilisation. Anyone running similar set up graphically with real performance increase over bulldozer
> 
> Thanks in advance


I dont have a crossfire setup, but overall, the piledriver is 10% faster clock to clock, a LOT cooler (read 5-10C less), and draws less power. Mine is running 4.5/1,44V 24/7, and the max temp i hit was 65C SOCKET temp after 30min Linx with maxed out memory setting. If you upgrade (its defo an upgrade) you wont look back.
Also as far as i know, the 8350s are better chips, asking for less voltage at same speed, but i dont know it its worth the extra money, becouse they do not guarantied to go higher in speed.


----------



## rabidz7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *033Y5*
> 
> 
> 
> anyone know what this temps are and why so high
> 
> asrock fatal1ty 990fx bios p1.9
> fx 8350 @stock
> corsair xsm3 @1866
> hd 6950 @ stock
> ocz zx1000 psu
> 
> thanks in advanced


Those are ok. My macbook pro which is over clocked gets to 90C.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rabidz7*
> 
> Those are ok. My macbook pro which is over clocked gets to 90C.


really???? 186º CELSIUS are ok??????? (sarcastic tone ALLLLLLLLL the way)


----------



## itomic

I just bought FX 8320. Its 1237 batch. is that good or bad batch ??


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I just bought FX 8320. Its 1237 batch. is that good or bad batch ??


Good I guess. Several people have hit 4.8 and 5Ghz.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331219/fx-83xx-data-collection-thread


----------



## Venny503

I will PM you with proof and whatnot once I reinstall Windows 7.


----------



## EyeCU247

Windows 8 is killing my PC!
Ever since I installed it, my CPU is running at least 10C hotter under load.
I am folding and my AMD OD is saying my CPU is running at 72.2c!

Windows 7 never was this crazy!
is anyone else having these issues with the 8350?

EDIT
CPU is getting hotter, and just updated the temp...

73.5c

EDIT 2
Just hit a new record! now topped out at

83.5c!

Is AMD OD giving the right temp? I just ordered an IR temp gun... it will be a few days till I have it.

Stopping the fold now...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> Windows 8 is killing my PC!
> Ever since I installed it, my CPU is running at least 10C hotter under load.
> I am folding and my AMD OD is saying my CPU is running at 72.2c!
> 
> Windows 7 never was this crazy!
> is anyone else having these issues with the 8350?
> 
> EDIT
> CPU is getting hotter, and just updated the temp...
> 
> 73.5c
> 
> EDIT 2
> Just hit a new record! now topped out at
> 
> 83.5c!
> 
> Is AMD OD giving the right temp? I just ordered an IR temp gun... it will be a few days till I have it.
> 
> Stopping the fold now...


I'll bet you a hundred bucks that win 8 is not the problem.

Supposed To be lighter than Win 7


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I'll bet you a hundred bucks that win 8 is not the problem.
> 
> Supposed To be lighter than Win 7


I am thinking its a driver...

I have hit 70c while its idle... in win 8
All cores running at 4.2 at 1.4+volts (happens when turbo mode kicks in; I am not overclocking; everything should be set to defaults)
This does bounce up and down, just higher more often then it is lower like it was in win 7.

In win 7 AMD OD would tell me cpu is at 36c idle. Volts and freq were real low.

My thoughts..
Drivers
Win 8
AMD OD does not play well with Win 8 and giving wrong temps
My bios is set to alarm at 60c, and it's doesn't always buzz and when does is only for a quick second. In bios idle speeds are mid 30sC


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> I am thinking its a driver...
> 
> I have hit 70c while its idle... in win 8
> All cores running at 4.2 at 1.4+volts (happens when turbo mode kicks in; I am not overclocking; everything should be set to defaults)
> This does bounce up and down, just higher more often then it is lower like it was in win 7.
> 
> In win 7 AMD OD would tell me cpu is at 36c idle. Volts and freq were real low.
> 
> My thoughts..
> Drivers
> Win 8
> AMD OD does not play well with Win 8 and giving wrong temps
> My bios is set to alarm at 60c, and it's doesn't always buzz and when does is only for a quick second. In bios idle speeds are mid 30sC


Uninstall AMD OD. its like asus suite and its crap lol. Giving false readings out alot.

Load up default values and start again

Hope it helps


----------



## Sam muel

can I join this club with the 6300, What proof do you need?


----------



## Falmod

Read the OPs post and it will tell you what you need and how to get it


----------



## EyeCU247

As mentioned in the 990fxa thread, I installed Open Hardware Monitor...

Key note I am questioning is OK, are the CPU VCore Volts and why I think its getting so HOT. It hits, 1.536v, gets to 70c, it learns it doesn't need to use all the volts, and drops and then tops out at 1.472v and stays around 55c to 61c, but stays 100% load.

Also, I think AMD OD, is trying to control the CPU when its open. Running this test with it closed and OHM telling me whats going on, proved to be a much more stable experience in regards to temps going up and down, and BIOS temp alarm telling me its hot. With OD open, it would happen once every few min. With it closed, happened once at the spike in the first pic, and never again.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> As mentioned in the 990fxa thread, I installed Open Hardware Monitor...
> 
> Key note I am questioning is OK, are the CPU VCore Volts and why I think its getting so HOT. It hits, 1.536v, gets to 70c, it learns it doesn't need to use all the volts, and drops and then tops out at 1.472v and stays around 55c to 61c, but stays 100% load.
> 
> Also, I think AMD OD, is trying to control the CPU when its open. Running this test with it closed and OHM telling me whats going on, proved to be a much more stable experience in regards to temps going up and down, and BIOS temp alarm telling me its hot. With OD open, it would happen once every few min. With it closed, happened once at the spike in the first pic, and never again.


your voltage is too high for 4.2ghz if that is correct. What other voltages are you running ex. CPU/NB and NB and so on.


----------



## kahboom

I run my chip at 1.493v on CPU voltage in BIOS with LLC set to ultra high for 4.8ghz and it goes up too 1.51v under load but stays under 57c and for 4.9ghz I set the CPU voltage too 1.53v which goes up too 1.56v and that's around the same temp as yours 72c and my chip is not considered a very good one


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> As mentioned in the 990fxa thread, I installed Open Hardware Monitor...
> 
> Key note I am questioning is OK, are the CPU VCore Volts and why I think its getting so HOT. It hits, 1.536v, gets to 70c, it learns it doesn't need to use all the volts, and drops and then tops out at 1.472v and stays around 55c to 61c, but stays 100% load.
> 
> Also, I think AMD OD, is trying to control the CPU when its open. Running this test with it closed and OHM telling me whats going on, proved to be a much more stable experience in regards to temps going up and down, and BIOS temp alarm telling me its hot. With OD open, it would happen once every few min. With it closed, happened once at the spike in the first pic, and never again.


Temperature u renamed as Northbridge is as i think CPU Socket temp, not Northbiridge !!


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Temperature u renamed as Northbridge is as i think CPU Socket temp, not Northbiridge !!


I renamed all 3 temps according to what I was told in this post...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/4270#post_19195293


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> your voltage is too high for 4.2ghz if that is correct. What other voltages are you running ex. CPU/NB and NB and so on.


I will have to rerun the test to take another screen shot and that will not happen until this afternoon. To get this up quick, let me know if this is good enough to answer your questions.

+- Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5 (/mainboard)
| |
| +- ITE IT8720F (/lpc/
_________________________Current______Min_______Max
| | +- CPU VCore :_______1.536_______0.864_______1.536. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/0)
| | +- DRAM :___________1.472________1.472______1.488. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/1)
| | +- +3.3V :___________3.168________3.152______3.248. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/2)
| | +- +5V :_____________4.9728______4.94592____5.05344. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/3)
| | +- Voltage #5 :______2.992_______2.976_______3.024. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/4)
| | +- Voltage #6 :_____ 1.472________0.016_______1.488. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/5)
| | +- Voltage #7 :______4.08_________4.08_________4.08. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/6)
| | +- Voltage #8 :______2.144_______2.144________2.144. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/7)
| | +- VBat :____________3.088_______3.088________3.088. (/lpc/it8720f/voltage/8)


----------



## itomic

I dont think thats true.


----------



## EyeCU247

I posted an update to my TEMP and CPU volt issue in this thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1023100/official-gigabyte-ga-990fxa-series-owners-thread-club/4290#post_19205626

To summarize, changing the LLC to medium seems to resolve my issue. Post has more details.


----------



## Frontside

Hi, OCN. What your GPU load during BF3 multiplayer runs? Most of the time i'm getting something about 75-80% on my R7970 lightning.


----------



## jperz09

So I'm new to the AMD world. I have a temperature question.

Chip - FX-8350 @ 4.6Ghz with all energy saving settings disabled
Mobo - ASUS M5A99X EVO R2 - BIOS v.0601
Ram - Corsair Vengence 12800
Video - AMD Radeon HD6670
PSU - Corsair GS600
Cooling - Antec 920 Kuhler with Noctua NF-F12 fans to replace stock antec fans, also using Arctic Silver 5

The temperature is fine, and i don't have any issues with overheating, but the temp fluctuates a lot during normal use. Like right now, it's at 20c (which is good IMO) all I have open is Chrome, and Coretemp, and in the matter of seconds the CORE temp jumps UP and DOWN 6 or 8 degrees Celsius. And that just happens on a regular basis. I don't know if that's just how it is or what.

Now the CPU socket temp in HWMonitor, is very steady at 41c, so i have no concern there.

The reason for concern is that before upgrading to my new system, I had an Intel e8400, and the CORE temp seemed to stay rock solid at 32c while idle, and during normal use. If i would play a game for a few hours it would jump to about 41c. But it was steady.

So is it normal for AMD processors to fluctuate temp so often? It's not that it's spiking to 35c or 40c, just random changes when nothing is really happening.

Things I've tried to stabilize the temps
... Re-seated CPU cooler with Arctic Silver 5
... Set Bios back to factory defaults
... Added more fans to case

If you guys need an extra info, please let me know.

Here's a peek at the logging. This is idle, i just left the computer for a few minutes.


----------



## Venny503

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jperz09*
> 
> So I'm new to the AMD world. I have a temperature question.
> 
> Chip - FX-8350 @ 4.6Ghz with all energy saving settings disabled
> Mobo - ASUS M5A99X EVO R2 - BIOS v.0601
> Ram - Corsair Vengence 12800
> Video - AMD Radeon HD6670
> PSU - Corsair GS600
> Cooling - Antec 920 Kuhler with Noctua NF-F12 fans to replace stock antec fans, also using Arctic Silver 5
> 
> The temperature is fine, and i don't have any issues with overheating, but the temp fluctuates a lot during normal use. Like right now, it's at 20c (which is good IMO) all I have open is Chrome, and Coretemp, and in the matter of seconds the CORE temp jumps UP and DOWN 6 or 8 degrees Celsius. And that just happens on a regular basis. I don't know if that's just how it is or what.
> 
> Now the CPU socket temp in HWMonitor, is very steady at 41c, so i have no concern there.
> 
> The reason for concern is that before upgrading to my new system, I had an Intel e8400, and the CORE temp seemed to stay rock solid at 32c while idle, and during normal use. If i would play a game for a few hours it would jump to about 41c. But it was steady.
> 
> So is it normal for AMD processors to fluctuate temp so often? It's not that it's spiking to 35c or 40c, just random changes when nothing is really happening.
> 
> Things I've tried to stabilize the temps
> ... Re-seated CPU cooler with Arctic Silver 5
> ... Set Bios back to factory defaults
> ... Added more fans to case
> 
> If you guys need an extra info, please let me know.
> 
> Here's a peek at the logging. This is idle, i just left the computer for a few minutes.


AMD CPUs are hotter in general.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venny503*
> 
> AMD CPUs are hotter in general.


........ No, they aren't.

@jperz09 Core temps below 40C or so are inaccurate due to how AMD reads temps, for idle or light use, use Socket temp. It'll be hotter then Core really is all the time, but it's better then nothing for idle.

Idle: Socket
Load: Core

Anyway, you have nothing to worry about, Antec 920s can handle 4.8Ghz no problem unless you have excessive voltage.


----------



## jperz09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> ........ No, they aren't.
> 
> @jperz09 Core temps below 40C or so are inaccurate due to how AMD reads temps, for idle or light use, use Socket temp. It'll be hotter then Core really is all the time, but it's better then nothing for idle.
> 
> Idle: Socket
> Load: Core
> 
> Anyway, you have nothing to worry about, Antec 920s can handle 4.8Ghz no problem unless you have excessive voltage.


Good to know, that makes me feel better. And I did notice under load the core temp is much more stable.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## H Allen

Count me in!







m5a97 r2.0 AMD FX 8150 AMD performance edition 1600mhz 8-9-8-24


----------



## Silvercast

Silvercast - FX-4170 - BioStar TA990FXE

http://valid.canardpc.com/2674437

^ Heavy clock


----------



## Silvercast

Just posing a question here for anyone that might possibly know. I'm having alot of difficulty pushing my FX-4170 past 5.3ghz. I have more that enough cooling to handle it, my temps never exceed 45 degrees. I just can't manage to get it to boot past that. Anyone know what might be causing this?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Just posing a question here for anyone that might possibly know. I'm having alot of difficulty pushing my FX-4170 past 5.3ghz. I have more that enough cooling to handle it, my temps never exceed 45 degrees. I just can't manage to get it to boot past that. Anyone know what might be causing this?


What are the rest of your temps like? 5.3 is awesome BTW.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> What are the rest of your temps like? 5.3 is awesome BTW.


Nothing on my board ever exceeds 50 degrees. And this is all on a prebuilt corsair loop and air. Nothing special yet.


----------



## itomic

Whats your voltage ??


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Whats your voltage ??


The core voltage is set to 1.45, and the over-voltage is set to auto.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

I've got an FX-8120 OC'd 4 Ghz and Sapphire 7950 3 GB edition OC 1050/1500.

I get massive bottleneck, i can't play "more demanding games".

My modded Fallout NV lags like.. Well, it's unplayable. I can't play Skyrim OR BF3 on lowest settings. (But i play Leauge Of Legends and Team Fortress 2 at 300 FPS for some reason, guess they arent demanding).

Wouldn't say that the FX series (more than the 8350) stands up against Intel, sadly enough. >:

And i guess i wont go xFire as i planned from the start, my CPU is to weak..

It's almost like "switching over for da Intel since this gives me to much problems i can't handle".

Somone got anything on this?


----------



## 033Y5

how do you know that the cpu is the limitation
open task manager performance tab and gpuz refreshing in the background and run the trouble games and see what is maxed out either cpu or gpu should be under 100% load if bottlenecking

please correct me if im wrong


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Just posing a question here for anyone that might possibly know. I'm having alot of difficulty pushing my FX-4170 past 5.3ghz. I have more that enough cooling to handle it, my temps never exceed 45 degrees. I just can't manage to get it to boot past that. Anyone know what might be causing this?


Your motherboard is listed as 4+1 Power Phase. Going to go with Motherboard Limitation. What is your highest stable Overclock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> I've got an FX-8120 OC'd 4 Ghz and Sapphire 7950 3 GB edition OC 1050/1500.
> 
> I get massive bottleneck, i can't play "more demanding games".
> 
> My modded Fallout NV lags like.. Well, it's unplayable. I can't play Skyrim OR BF3 on lowest settings. (But i play Leauge Of Legends and Team Fortress 2 at 300 FPS for some reason, guess they arent demanding).
> 
> Wouldn't say that the FX series (more than the 8350) stands up against Intel, sadly enough. >:
> 
> And i guess i wont go xFire as i planned from the start, my CPU is to weak..
> 
> It's almost like "switching over for da Intel since this gives me to much problems i can't handle".
> 
> Somone got anything on this?


Your CPU/GPU combo won't bottleneck those games. Especially at low settings. I'd recommend setting everything back to stock settings to see how it plays. Do you have the most up to date Graphics Drivers?


----------



## LifeDisturbens

I overclocked because of the poor performance.

Yes, i have 13.1 drivers.


----------



## Krusher33

I would clean the driver with atiman or AMD's new driver cleaning program and reinstall it. I know some folks with 8120's that are playing each of those games just fine.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> I overclocked because of the poor performance.
> 
> Yes, i have 13.1 drivers.


So poor performance since a brand new build? OS re-installed, Drivers, Chipset, etc?
or
Poor performance since changing CPU only?


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Brand new build, i had poor performance and crashes with my 7870, so i turned it in and got a 7950 for like, 2 bucks.

Still got the performance problems. But the crashes are almost gone..


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> Brand new build, i had poor performance and crashes with my 7870, so i turned it in and got a 7950 for like, 2 bucks.
> 
> Still got the performance problems. But the crashes are almost gone..


Ok, so a brand new build. Chipset drivers are all installed?

BIOS Version F3 or newer?

I see you're running 16GB of Ram (4X4) did you rule out bad ram? Run memtest, or take out divide the stick into sets of 2 and only run 2 at a time.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

I just installed the chipset. (Got it from the 7950 club).

BIOS.. I have no idea wich are the newest, i can write up my BIOS version.. But i don't know more than that: 015.023.000.001.000000 I don't know what it means, but according to sapphire TriXx this is it.

I testet the rams.. Wow, that must be some time ago. If you can link the Memtest (didnt find it, even though i googled it) i could run that.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> I just installed the chipset. (Got it from the 7950 club).
> 
> BIOS.. I have no idea wich are the newest, i can write up my BIOS version.. But i don't know more than that: 015.023.000.001.000000 I don't know what it means, but according to sapphire TriXx this is it.
> 
> I testet the rams.. Wow, that must be some time ago. If you can link the Memtest (didnt find it, even though i googled it) i could run that.


Oh, I was referring to the Motherboard Chipset Drivers and BIOS. If you ended up with an older version UD3 board, then the original BIOS doesn't fully support Bulldozer.

I'd recommend installing the most recent non-beta BIOS. You'll need to make sure you get the proper BIOS for the Revision of your Motherboard.
examples: Rev 1.0, Rev. 1.1, Rev 1.2, Rev 3.0

If you used the Driver DVD that came with your motherboard, then you probably have the Chipset Drivers installed. But you can also check the Gigabyte webside to see if there is an updated one.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

How do i do that? Were do i do that? I'm really new to this...


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> How do i do that? Were do i do that? I'm really new to this...


You can check the Motherboard Revision on your Motherboard Box if you still have it. If you don't have the box anymore, then you can find the Revision written on the motherboard. I believe on Gigabyte Motherboards it is between the PCIe lanes, but I could be wrong. (Make sure your computer is powered off and unplugged, if you need to poke around at the motherboard, or you'll fry it. Also press the power button when it's unplugged to fully discharge the motherboard)

Once you have that info, just go to Gigabyte.com. There is a search box in the top right. Type your motherboard model number. You have yours listed in your signature GA-970A-UD3. From there you can select your Revision. Go to Support and Downloads.
Under download Type - Select BIOS.

Once you download and Extract the BIOS file, if you did install the DVD Driver disk for your motherboard, then you'll have a program called @BIOS that can be used to update your BIOS.

Good luck.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

I've done this once!.. It was like.. 3-4 months ago, didnt help me back then..


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> I've done this once!.. It was like.. 3-4 months ago, didnt help me back then..


Well...

If you have the most up to date BIOS that supports your CPU, your Ram tested fine, you have a different GPU and still have similar issues of crashes and not being able to play games higher than Low settings.

Then you may have a defective motherboard or CPU.

What is the exact motherboard model you have? Is it 970a-DS3?


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Well...
> 
> If you have the most up to date BIOS that supports your CPU, your Ram tested fine, you have a different GPU and still have similar issues of crashes and not being able to play games higher than Low settings.
> 
> Then you may have a defective motherboard or CPU.
> 
> What is the exact motherboard model you have? Is it 970a-DS3?


970A-UD3.

And it's bios version F6..


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LifeDisturbens*
> 
> 970A-UD3.
> 
> And it's bios version F6..


Hmmm F6 and F5 were pretty good on the UD3 line. Did you update the BIOS through the online option of @ BIOS?
Both times I did that I got a corrupt BIOS, it actually says on their website not to use that function.

If so, maybe try getting the latest BIOS and do the "Update from File" setting of @BIOS


----------



## itomic

I hahe suddenly freezes and dont know whats happening !! CPU overclock isnt issue for sure. I realy dont know whats wrong. I suspect WIndows or some other software ( maybe AMD driver ) or beta BIOS for board ( i have latest BIOS for my board ). It freezes with no pattern, not in some hevy load, it seems random to me.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I hahe suddenly freezes and dont know whats happening !! CPU overclock isnt issue for sure. I realy dont know whats wrong. I suspect WIndows or some other software ( maybe AMD driver ) or beta BIOS for board ( i have latest BIOS for my board ). It freezes with no pattern, not in some hevy load, it seems random to me.


I'm working on an issue like that right now. FX 8350 on an Asus Board freezing in Steam - Call of Duty Black OPs
Seems like the Windows Core Parking hotfix might fix it.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

I'll install the @BIOS again and check for new updates then!


----------



## itomic

Let me know if u find something ComputerRestore.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Let me know if u find something ComputerRestore.


Installed the Windows 7 Hot-Fix for AMD FX CPU's. So far, no more issues with Steam and Call of Duty: Black OPs
- at one point before installing the Fix, the computer would not only freeze, but a couple times it actually shut right down. It only seemed to happen between loading maps.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> Installed the Windows 7 Hot-Fix for AMD FX CPU's. So far, no more issues with Steam and Call of Duty: Black OPs
> - at one point before installing the Fix, the computer would not only freeze, but a couple times it actually shut right down. It only seemed to happen between loading maps.


That might be why its hard for me to keep a stable overclock, ill try installing the fix tonight


----------



## itomic

Can u link me those fixes ?


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Can u link me those fixes ?


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060


Thanks.

For anyone who hasn't installed them before. You have to install the oldest one first.


----------



## jmoorez2001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComputerRestore*
> 
> I'm working on an issue like that right now. FX 8350 on an Asus Board freezing in Steam - Call of Duty Black OPs
> Seems like the Windows Core Parking hotfix might fix it.


yea im haveing the same problem with my 8350 and asus crosshair v formula z mobo while its over clocked highter than 4.7 anything under that its fine that i can tell it suddenly freezes up or restarts with no blue screens or anything


----------



## tatumthunderlip

Hey guys new to the forum, my rig specs are in my signature, but concisely I'm running an 8120 with a stock cooler, I am new to OCing and have started reading all the 8120 threads but its difficult to discern what I should reasonably expect out of my system. Any help is appreciated.

-tatum


----------



## w-moffatt

hey guys and girls,

Just installed my new 8350 which was a freebie from work







Also scored a 7970 (freebie as well!) Gaming has never been so sweet!

Enjoy.

--Will


----------



## punk2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> hey guys and girls,
> 
> Just installed my new 8350 which was a freebie from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also scored a 7970 (freebie as well!) Gaming has never been so sweet!
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> --Will


What case is that?


----------



## Falmod

Looks like a NZXT Phantom to me


----------



## slurk2k

Hi! Posting for membership!

slurk2k - FX-6100 - M5A97 R2.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/2694115
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club


----------



## w-moffatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> What case is that?


modded phantom 410...and by modded i painted a few things LoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falmod*
> 
> Looks like a NZXT Phantom to me


that sir is correct, the mid or 410 to be exact!


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> Hi! Posting for membership!
> 
> slurk2k - FX-6100 - M5A97 R2.0
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2693838
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club


Good luck bro








I posted and pm'd almost 200 pages ago---still not on the list lol


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinfinit3*
> 
> Good luck bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted and pm'd almost 200 pages ago---still not on the list lol


Lets hope they dont mind I put the club in my sig anyway


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> hey guys and girls,
> 
> Just installed my new 8350 which was a freebie from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also scored a 7970 (freebie as well!) Gaming has never been so sweet!
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> --Will
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're a lucky dude!


----------



## slurk2k

Hi!

What are your opinions on my temps and oc with the FX-6100, with my cheap m5a97 r.20 mobo?

Im using a hyper 212evo with custom fans to cool the cpu.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/prime95pass185x250.jpg/


----------



## w-moffatt

58 degrees is pretty damn good on an air cooler with that sort of OC...id be happy with that. CPU is only in danger zone, in 80-90 degrees.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> What are your opinions on my temps and oc with the FX-6100, with my cheap m5a97 r.20 mobo?
> 
> Im using a hyper 212evo with custom fans to cool the cpu.


Not bad. 56 Celsius on the Core is still in the safe zone.
For daily usage you just need to keep it under 62 Celsius.
Good to know the CM Evo can keep a 6 core FX cool.


----------



## LifeDisturbens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w-moffatt*
> 
> 58 degrees is pretty damn good on an air cooler with that sort of OC...id be happy with that. CPU is only in danger zone, in 80-90 degrees.


80-90? Dude, your CPU would be melted by then?..


----------



## w-moffatt

nah not melted...whilst its certainly not ideal, 90 degrees is thermal shutdown area...but they can technically operate up to 70 degrees...obviously just kills the life span...


----------



## itomic

I was thinking tu buy Corsair H100i just becouse its coole and it should cool very nicely. But, my Noctua is so damn good on this chip that i think i wouldn get any better temps with H100i and will be getting more noise. I was running Cinebench at 1.52V 4.8Ghz and max temp i get on cores is 51C socket 63C !!! And rpm was on low !! So i have about 4 to 5C more to shave if put it to 1300 rpm. I dont think even H100i is better then that. Or i have very good thermalwise Vishera, so its that cool.


----------



## AlDyer

It seems that most people are needing huge amounts of voltage to get stable clocks. My 24/7 4.6 GHz oc with a CM Hyper 212 EVO is at 1.375 volts and I got it to 4.8 with ~ 4.15 cpu voltage (might have been 4.25), but I wasn't comfortable with the temperatures. The 4.6 GHz OC peaks at around 55 C (Prime95 gets hotter). This is ofcourse core voltage, but the socket temps wont go alot higher than the 61 C mark either. Also I noticed case airflow is very important. When I upgraded from my old case (really ****ty one) to my new one my temps went down 10 C, which I have never seen happen before with any other chip...


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> It seems that most people are needing huge amounts of voltage to get stable clocks. My 24/7 4.6 GHz oc with a CM Hyper 212 EVO is at 1.375 volts and I got it to 4.8 with ~ 4.15 cpu voltage (might have been 4.25), but I wasn't comfortable with the temperatures. The 4.6 GHz OC peaks at around 55 C (Prime95 gets hotter). This is ofcourse core voltage, but the socket temps wont go alot higher than the 61 C mark either. Also I noticed case airflow is very important. When I upgraded from my old case (really ****ty one) to my new one my temps went down 10 C, which I have never seen happen before with any other chip...


I think that once I get a beefier power supply, as well as the crosshair, i'll be able to stabalize my overclock at 5. And I think that the voltage is the reason for it (obvious, I am stating it). My motherboard has a feature that basically it shuts off when the core hits a high enough voltage, and 1.5 seems to be that voltage. Temps arn't an issue, I never crack 60 EVER, even at 4.8 on prime, I only ever see like 55.

Is there a way to route more voltage to the processor from a source that the computer doesn't notice?


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> I think that once I get a beefier power supply, as well as the crosshair, i'll be able to stabalize my overclock at 5. And I think that the voltage is the reason for it (obvious, I am stating it). My motherboard has a feature that basically it shuts off when the core hits a high enough voltage, and 1.5 seems to be that voltage. Temps arn't an issue, I never crack 60 EVER, even at 4.8 on prime, I only ever see like 55.
> 
> Is there a way to route more voltage to the processor from a source that the computer doesn't notice?


Unfortunately im not familiar with biostar motherboards, but have you checked the BIOS for more options or is it a cheapo motherboard, because my ASUS has loads of options for optimal voltage tweaking.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Unfortunately im not familiar with biostar motherboards, but have you checked the BIOS for more options or is it a cheapo motherboard, because my ASUS has loads of options for optimal voltage tweaking.


It has tons of voltage options, I've actually gotten it to sit at 1.6 in the bios, but CPUZ reads it as like, 1.495, once I stress it, and cause the voltage to jump above 1.5, it just restarts itself. No BSOD, no crash dump, no nothing.


----------



## Krusher33

My ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO board had an overly protective voltage feature in it too (back when I was OC'ing a 1055T). I couldn't find where to shut it off in the BIOS. I don't doubt some boards are just made that way.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> My ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO board had an overly protective voltage feature in it too (back when I was OC'ing a 1055T). I couldn't find where to shut it off in the BIOS. I don't doubt some boards are just made that way.


Sux


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> It seems that most people are needing huge amounts of voltage to get stable clocks. My 24/7 4.6 GHz oc with a CM Hyper 212 EVO is at 1.375 volts and I got it to 4.8 with ~ 4.15 cpu voltage (might have been 4.25), but I wasn't comfortable with the temperatures. The 4.6 GHz OC peaks at around 55 C (Prime95 gets hotter). This is ofcourse core voltage, but the socket temps wont go alot higher than the 61 C mark either. Also I noticed case airflow is very important. When I upgraded from my old case (really ****ty one) to my new one my temps went down 10 C, which I have never seen happen before with any other chip...


those temps are high

my [email protected] 4.945ghz 1.45 volts never eclipses 42c. Then again I am water cooled ;-) Socket temps a tad higher.


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> It has tons of voltage options, I've actually gotten it to sit at 1.6 in the bios, but CPUZ reads it as like, 1.495, once I stress it, and cause the voltage to jump above 1.5, it just restarts itself. No BSOD, no crash dump, no nothing.


Turn all power save features off and put load line calibration (LLC) to very high

Also turn off the turbo core technology or whatever it was called


----------



## Frontside

Hey, guys. Does anyone know if Unigine Valley slightly CPU bound? Mine R7970 Lightning GPU load never reaches 99% (most of a time 96-97% with rare drops to 87-89%) CPU AMD FX-8120 4,4 gHz


----------



## Jared2608

Guys, I need some advice. I currently have an HD 6670 in my machine, which is getting on in age now. I use a 17'' monitor at the moment and so far the HD 6670 has been fine. Would I get better performance if I got myself an FX-6300, and used it with my current card for now, or if I got an A10-5880K to crossfire with my HD 6670?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Guys, I need some advice. I currently have an HD 6670 in my machine, which is getting on in age now. I use a 17'' monitor at the moment and so far the HD 6670 has been fine. Would I get better performance if I got myself an FX-6300, and used it with my current card for now, or if I got an A10-5880K to crossfire with my HD 6670?


You just answered your question dude... Crossfire it with a 5800k


----------



## Tacoboy

Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (v1.2, latest bios) with Corsair DDR3 2X4GB 2133 memory

Problem.
Replaced the AMD 945 with the FX-4170 (today), FX-4170 works fine at default setting.
When I try to change the memory timings from 6.66 to 8.00 and reboot, the motherboard gives me an "overclocking" error and has to reset it's self back to 6.66.
Not sure what the problem is as my 945 CPU had no problem running memory (2133) at 8.00 (1600Mhz)
I'm I missing some CPU setting I need to change to match with memory timings?
Or does the FX4170 not like working with 8.00 memory setting?

I was hopeful to get the memory to 1866.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (v1.2, latest bios) with Corsair DDR3 2X4GB 2133 memory
> 
> Problem.
> Replaced the AMD 945 with the FX-4170 (today), FX-4170 works fine at default setting.
> When I try to change the memory timings from 6.66 to 8.00 and reboot, the motherboard gives me an "overclocking" error and has to reset it's self back to 6.66.
> Not sure what the problem is as my 945 CPU had no problem running memory (2133) at 8.00 (1600Mhz)
> I'm I missing some CPU setting I need to change to match with memory timings?
> Or does the FX4170 not like working with 8.00 memory setting?
> 
> I was hopeful to get the memory to 1866.


I have a lot of issues with my memory clocking as well. I think the design for the memory controller on the 4170 might play a bit factor in it.


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> You just answered your question dude... Crossfire it with a 5800k


Thanks. The only thing that worries me about the A10 is potential problems with a more powerful Graphics card later on.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> You just answered your question dude... Crossfire it with a 5800k
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The only thing that worries me about the A10 is potential problems with a more powerful Graphics card later on.
Click to expand...

You can overclock it. Pretend it's a FX-4300.


----------



## Hate420

I have a fx4170 as well with 2x4gb of 2133mhz mushkin redline ram that I run at 2288mhz no problem. Im on a asus crosshair v formula z board tho. Actually kinda curious what a 2400mhz kit would do. G. Skill rep said he doesnt think their 2400 kits will run at 2400mhz.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> I have a fx4170 as well with 2x4gb of 2133mhz mushkin redline ram that I run at 2288mhz no problem. Im on a asus crosshair v formula z board tho. Actually kinda curious what a 2400mhz kit would do. G. Skill rep said he doesnt think their 2400 kits will run at 2400mhz.


Scratch my previous statement in that case. It just has to be the motherboard then.


----------



## jmoorez2001

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/AMD-Steamroller-Piledriver-Kaveri-processors,17217.html


----------



## Krusher33

I was hoping that was new news.


----------



## TangoDown332

Hey, I own and FX-8150, and with all the hubbub about the new Trinity APUs especially since the PS4 announcement I was wondering how well do they stack up to the Bulldozer/Piledrivers? This has probably come up before I'm sure but I haven't found it on these forums, and so I came here. This is probably a dumb question to be honest, but I still wan't to know.


----------



## Ghost12

I have been scouring the net shopping for the best price available for an 8320/8350 to replace my fx8120 with, anyway i have found one that is really cheap but it is the oem version. My understanding of this is the oem comes with no cooler. Is this correct? if so i will order immediately as dont need the cooler anyway. Is it the same cpu as retail, an absolute bargain price.

Thanks in advance

http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/processors/amdpiledriverfx/adufd8320frhkoem.html


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been scouring the net shopping for the best price available for an 8320/8350 to replace my fx8120 with, anyway i have found one that is really cheap but it is the oem version. My understanding of this is the oem comes with no cooler. Is this correct? if so i will order immediately as dont need the cooler anyway. Is it the same cpu as retail, an absolute bargain price.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/components/processors/amdpiledriverfx/adufd8320frhkoem.html


I bought the fx6100 oem version.

there was a fan+heatsink incl in the box.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> I bought the fx6100 oem version.
> 
> there was a fan+heatsink incl in the box.


I have just spoke to the sales team, no fan/heatsink in their oem which makes no difference to me as have full water so this is an absolute bargain of at least £30 pound cheaper than anywhere else in the uk, i have never even seen an oem for sale in the retailers i visit. I have ordered it anyway, very pleased with this price.


----------



## mk16

Hi all sent in my PM an hour ago so it shouldn't be long till i get added but, in the meantime anyone know of any good low profile air coolers for the fx-4100?


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have just spoke to the sales team, no fan/heatsink in their oem which makes no difference to me as have full water so this is an absolute bargain of at least £30 pound cheaper than anywhere else in the uk, i have never even seen an oem for sale in the retailers i visit. I have ordered it anyway, very pleased with this price.


I was abit surprised when I opened up and found the heatsink, but there it was.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slurk2k*
> 
> I was abit surprised when I opened up and found the heatsink, but there it was.


Ia m just hoping now it is worth the swap, from reading the forums its supposed to be an improvement so here is hoping for better gpu useage across my two cards when it arrives. Hopefully it will surpass my fx8120 [email protected] 247 with less or similar vcore and decent temps.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Hey, I own and FX-8150, and with all the hubbub about the new Trinity APUs especially since the PS4 announcement I was wondering how well do they stack up to the Bulldozer/Piledrivers? This has probably come up before I'm sure but I haven't found it on these forums, and so I came here. This is probably a dumb question to be honest, but I still wan't to know.


Well, the A10-5800k is a two module (so four cores) chip with no L3 cache but a reasonably good on-die GPU (aka IGP).

Bulldozer / Piledriver chips range from two to four modules (so up to eight cores) and a smack of L3 cache memory and no IGP.

Those are the main differences.

I've read up on the coming PS4, and while they are going to use AMD chips, nowhere could I find which one. Only that it's eight coe and has good graphics.

Which rules out the A10, since that a four core part.

So it must be a custom solution. I'm no hardware designer, so wouldn't even know if it's possible, but just take two A10 chips and you get the 8 cores mentioned + 2 x the decent IGP of the APU (2 x 384 GCN cores = comparable to a good mainstream card). Add to that the 8GB of GDDR5 mentioned and you've got a very, very decent system!

Especially considering the major advantage console games have over pc games: they can be programmed to take advantage of a fixed configuration of hardware to the max instead of making sure it's compatible with different hardware/software configurations.


----------



## slurk2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ia m just hoping now it is worth the swap, from reading the forums its supposed to be an improvement so here is hoping for better gpu useage across my two cards when it arrives. Hopefully it will surpass my fx8120 [email protected] 247 with less or similar vcore and decent temps.


I would guess you should have no problem to hit 5.0ghz with the new one


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raephen*
> 
> Well, the A10-5800k is a two module (so four cores) chip with no L3 cache but a reasonably good on-die GPU (aka IGP).
> 
> Bulldozer / Piledriver chips range from two to four modules (so up to eight cores) and a smack of L3 cache memory and no IGP.
> 
> Those are the main differences.
> 
> I've read up on the coming PS4, and while they are going to use AMD chips, nowhere could I find which one. Only that it's eight coe and has good graphics.
> 
> Which rules out the A10, since that a four core part.
> 
> So it must be a custom solution. I'm no hardware designer, so wouldn't even know if it's possible, but just take two A10 chips and you get the 8 cores mentioned + 2 x the decent IGP of the APU (2 x 384 GCN cores = comparable to a good mainstream card). Add to that the 8GB of GDDR5 mentioned and you've got a very, very decent system!
> 
> Especially considering the major advantage console games have over pc games: they can be programmed to take advantage of a fixed configuration of hardware to the max instead of making sure it's compatible with different hardware/software configurations.


Thanks for the breakdown, this is interesting I just wish there were benchmarks out comparing the two just to see it pushed to the limit.


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Thanks for the breakdown, this is interesting I just wish there were benchmarks out comparing the two just to see it pushed to the limit.


For FX vs. A series there are some things:

AMD A10-5800K (Trinity) and FX-8350 (Vishera) Joint CPU Review
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/5063/amd_a10_5800k_trinity_and_fx_8350_vishera_joint_cpu_review/index.html#Bx0b2KmRdArpHCZM.99


----------



## PedroC1999

Could you please have a look at this thread?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1365853/is-my-amd-fx6300-batch-good/0_40


----------



## Ghost12

Swapped out my fx8120 today for an fx8320. Had an interesting day overclocking and have finalised it @5ghz. Very happy with this cpu over my fx8120, Its a different league.


----------



## ebduncan

8120 vs 8320 = meh in my book. The difference isn't very big.

I've avoided the upgrade itch so far, and don't plan on swapping out my Bulldozer for a Piledriver. I plan to go from Bulldozer to Steamroller.


----------



## TangoDown332

When is Steamroller set to...roll?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> 8120 vs 8320 = meh in my book. The difference isn't very big.
> 
> I've avoided the upgrade itch so far, and don't plan on swapping out my Bulldozer for a Piledriver. I plan to go from Bulldozer to Steamroller.


I do not agree, my [email protected] wipes the floor with the [email protected]

4.7 was the max clock before thermal instability at 55c or above. No instability on the fx8320 at much higher vcore and much higher clock. Gaming fps and gpu utilisation between the two with my crossfire is massive. Minimums of 50% across both cards on such as bf3 armoured shield on the fx8120, minimums of high 70% utilisation with the fx8320 but avg 99% constant use. Dirt showdown bench minimum frames of 20 more with the piledriver over my dozer

[email protected] vantage - http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4361074

[email protected] vantage - http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4603275

Making the swap is the best £100 i have ever spent on a component, when i sell the 8120 maybe cost me £30 max for the upgrade, and it is definitely an upgrade

58c max [email protected] vcore after 20 passes of IBt on high settings, the fx8120 would get nowhere near that, 59c @ 4.7 with only 1.48 vcore under exactly the same water system

I have been maybe lucky with this chip though, i only know of one other 5ghz stable 8320 oc on ocn, a mod on another vishera thread


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> When is Steamroller set to...roll?


late 2013/ early 2014 is rumored.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I do not agree, my [email protected] wipes the floor with the [email protected]
> 
> 4.7 was the max clock before thermal instability at 55c or above. No instability on the fx8320 at much higher vcore and much higher clock. Gaming fps and gpu utilisation between the two with my crossfire is massive. Minimums of 50% across both cards on such as bf3 armoured shield on the fx8120, minimums of high 70% utilisation with the fx8320 but avg 99% constant use. Dirt showdown bench minimum frames of 20 more with the piledriver over my dozer
> 
> [email protected] vantage - http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4361074
> 
> [email protected] vantage - http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4603275
> 
> Making the swap is the best £100 i have ever spent on a component, when i sell the 8120 maybe cost me £30 max for the upgrade, and it is definitely an upgrade
> 
> 58c max [email protected] vcore after 20 passes of IBt on high settings, the fx8120 would get nowhere near that, 59c @ 4.7 with only 1.48 vcore under exactly the same water system
> 
> I have been maybe lucky with this chip though, i only know of one other 5ghz stable 8320 oc on ocn, a mod on another vishera thread


my 8120 runs at 4.945ghz. for starters and doesn't go above 42c full load. with 1.45 vcore. I understand piledriver runs cooler than Bulldozer. Heat is not a issue in my case as I'm under a custom water loop. To swap out the 8120 with a 8320 would be a small upgrade, and only if i could reach the same clock speed as my 8120. Most of your gains came from clock speed increases not because piledriver is that much better than bulldozer. Remember it only has an average 7% increase in IPC. A buddy of mine has the 8350 and I put it in my computer for a day cause he wanted to see how high it would go under my cooling. I was able to get 5.1ghz and compared it to my 8120 at 4.945ghz and the difference to me isn't worth it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> late 2013/ early 2014 is rumored.
> my 8120 runs at 4.945ghz. for starters and doesn't go above 42c full load. with 1.45 vcore. I understand piledriver runs cooler than Bulldozer. Heat is not a issue in my case as I'm under a custom water loop. To swap out the 8120 with a 8320 would be a small upgrade, and only if i could reach the same clock speed as my 8120. Most of your gains came from clock speed increases not because piledriver is that much better than bulldozer. Remember it only has an average 7% increase in IPC. A buddy of mine has the 8350 and I put it in my computer for a day cause he wanted to see how high it would go under my cooling. I was able to get 5.1ghz and compared it to my 8120 at 4.945ghz and the difference to me isn't worth it.


Well that is good you have a decent oc 8120 but in my case my 8120 walled [email protected] so the 7%ipc you quote plus the extra 300mhz for me is a huge difference where it counts for my use, gaming/gpu utilisation, Simple fact is the [email protected] bottlnecked my 2 x gpu badly in bf3 multi, the fx8320 does not

Edit was late last night, my fx8120 was round 45c under my water at 1.48 and 4.7 and i have a xspc rx360 rad with a high flow d5 vario pump with ek acetal top. It would bench above 4.7, even benched at 5ghz and had it validated but it was not gaming stable, bf3 would crash it in minutes regardless of the voltages.

Edit - If your fx8120 does 4.9ghz at only [email protected] vcore stress test stable what made you stop at 4.9 with so much oc headroom?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well that is good you have a decent oc 8120 but in my case my 8120 walled [email protected] so the 7%ipc you quote plus the extra 300mhz for me is a huge difference where it counts for my use, gaming/gpu utilisation, Simple fact is the [email protected] bottlnecked my 2 x gpu badly in bf3 multi, the fx8320 does not
> 
> Edit was late last night, my fx8120 was round 45c under my water at 1.48 and 4.7 and i have a xspc rx360 rad with a high flow d5 vario pump with ek acetal top. It would bench above 4.7, even benched at 5ghz and had it validated but it was not gaming stable, bf3 would crash it in minutes regardless of the voltages.
> 
> Edit - If your fx8120 does 4.9ghz at only [email protected] vcore stress test stable what made you stop at 4.9 with so much oc headroom?


Voltage wall. I can run 5.05ghz, and 5.16ghz but its not stable under extended gaming. Btw i had 7870 crossfire, never ran into any bottlenecks. I am on a single 7950 soon to be crossfired.

Biggest thing is to shoot for a high hyper transport speed ie 2700mhz+ and that pretty much solves that.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Voltage wall. I can run 5.05ghz, and 5.16ghz but its not stable under extended gaming. Btw i had 7870 crossfire, never ran into any bottlenecks. I am on a single 7950 soon to be crossfired.
> 
> Biggest thing is to shoot for a high hyper transport speed ie 2700mhz+ and that pretty much solves that.


Depends on the game. Any single player and most multi runs fine. Bf3 multi is cpu intense, fx8120 huge [email protected] 7870 crossfire. Yes the voltage wall is still as prevalent in this piledriver where it takes huge jumps at that level. For example i got [email protected] yesterday and could have dropped the vcore back but then the change in clock to 5ghz took a massive jump to 1.52 just to post into windows. 1.54 to run 20 passes of Ibt on standard settings then jump again to 1.58 to run Ibt at high settings and be game stable. The difference i have found is the temp scaling, whereas scaling vcore up on the fx8120 also brought massive temps even under water this fx8320 does not. Makes all the difference. playing bf3 multi last night was a minimum 20-25% better gpu use over the [email protected], maybe the gap would have closed slightly on a higher 8120 clock but as the thermal wall limited the voltage wall the change to the fx8320 is most definitely a big upgrade for my set up and personally.


----------



## Electroneng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Voltage wall. I can run 5.05ghz, and 5.16ghz but its not stable under extended gaming. Btw i had 7870 crossfire, never ran into any bottlenecks. I am on a single 7950 soon to be crossfired.
> 
> Biggest thing is to shoot for a high hyper transport speed ie 2700mhz+ and that pretty much solves that.


With a nice setup like yours, I would sell the 8120 and apply $50 and get a 8320/50. With Crossfire, it will make a lot of difference.

You are spending $600 on gpu's, why not the extra for the CPU?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> With a nice setup like yours, I would sell the 8120 and apply $50 and get a 8320/50. With Crossfire, it will make a lot of difference.
> 
> You are spending $600 on gpu's, why not the extra for the CPU?


He doesn`t think there is value in the upgrade if you read back a few posts of our conversation. I personally am blown away by the crossfire scaling of my [email protected] over my [email protected] Different league altogether. Suppose if his [email protected] performs in his *personal use* there would be no value in it. I paid £104 new and shipped for my 8320, i will sell the 8120 for roughly £70 meaning a £30 upgrade and it is without doubt to my mind an upgrade where gpu useage is concerned


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> name="Ghost12" url="/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club/7100#post_19421482"]
> He doesn`t think there is value in the upgrade if you read back a few posts of our conversation. I personally am blown away by the crossfire scaling of my [email protected] over my [email protected] Different league altogether. Suppose if his [email protected] performs in his *personal use* there would be no value in it. I paid £104 new and shipped for my 8320, i will sell the 8120 for roughly £70 meaning a £30 upgrade and it is without doubt to my mind an upgrade where gpu useage is concerned


Is the 8350 really that much better over the others? I have seen many people make comments and some 3dmark scores of 8120s oced (and other Similar BD/PD cpus) way faster then an 8350 stock and the 8350 still out performs. I expected these cpus to perform similarly when clocked at the same speeds...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> Is the 8350 really that much better over the others? I have seen many people make comments and some 3dmark scores of 8120s oced (and other Similar BD/PD cpus) way faster then an 8350 stock and the 8350 still out performs. I expected these cpus to perform similarly when clocked at the same speeds...


Its all subjective to the cpu itself, i can only go by my personal experience with the 8120/8320. My fx8120 walled out at 4.7, my fx8320 walls out at 5ghz. So from that if i take them both at stock my 8320 will beat my 8120 and also if we take max overclocks my 8320 will beat out my 8120 by a mile in gaming on 2xgpu. What the other poster has been saying is that his fx8120 walls out at 4.9, now if he goes out and buys an 8320/8350 tomorrow there is no guarantee that a piledriver will clock that high therefore making the upgrade a value he is not willing to gamble on.

Does anyone know at what speed, taking into account the two differant cpu`s match, so for example if an 8120 is at 4.9 what speed roughly does the clock need to be(piledriver) taking into account the refinements and improved ipc to beat it at that clock, how much lower than 4.9?

For me it was a no brainer purchase, the 8120 could not push my 2xgpu in the game i play mainly therefore rendering the value£ i have in the gpu`s far less due to use, for a £30 *upgrade* i am finally getting my moneys worth out of my two hd7870


----------



## PedroC1999

A 5GHz 8150 will match a 4.75GHz 8350, And the 8350 will blow the 8150 out of this planet in a gaming situation


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> A 5GHz 8150 will match a 4.75GHz 8350, And the 8350 will blow the 8150 out of this planet in a gaming situation


The 8350 wont blow the 8150 out of this planet, but it is slightly better. I haven't had any problems with this cpu and I don't understand why people are talking about cpu bottleneck which only happens in very few games like starcraft 2 and arma2 (both are old and not made for moar cores). I, personally, am going to wait until steam(t)roller and then buy one of those and some watercooling kit


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> The 8350 wont blow the 8150 out of this planet, but it is slightly better. I haven't had any problems with this cpu and I don't understand why people are talking about cpu bottleneck which only happens in very few games like starcraft 2 and arma2 (both are old and not made for moar cores). I, personally, am going to wait until steam(t)roller and then buy one of those and some watercooling kit


Battlefield 3 multiplayer is not old or single threaded, dirt showdown is not old or single threaded as not are quite a few newer games. People talking about the bottleneck because there is a bottleneck. You maybe wont see it on one 7870 but i can assure you if you put another 7870 in there you will be talking bottleneck if you play those games


----------



## PedroC1999

The IPC is much better on the 8350 when oveclocked


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> The IPC is much better on the 8350 when oveclocked


7% give or take, ya. Means a 5Ghz 8350 is worth a 5.35Ghz 8150.

Plus power savings, multi-GPU solution improvements, yet more instruction sets, etc.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7% give or take, ya. Means a 5Ghz 8350 is worth a 5.35Ghz 8150.
> 
> Plus power savings, multi-GPU solution improvements, yet more instruction sets, etc.


There is no comparison really, piledriver is what bulldozer should have been in many instances. These are facts.

L2 cache latency is back within range of Intel's CPUs rather than literally half as fast. Multi-core scaling has improved. Power consumption is down, which allowed clock speeds to rise. This, in turn, allows Vishera to cleanly pull away from Thuban.

My [email protected] absolutely destroys my [email protected] in gaming on my multi gpu set up. That is based on my experience with the 2 not myth

Edit - don1t want to sound as dozer bashing though, i loved my 8120 and even though bottlecking my 2 x gpu in the games i played was still capable of pushing minimum frames through my gpu`s above my monitor refresh rate therefore rendering my bottleneck liveable.


----------



## PedroC1999

7% give or take is a big improvment over 'Under average' Dont flame im just stating it


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> 7% give or take is a big improvment over 'Under average' Dont flame im just stating it


What I was trying to say about x cpu vs the 8350 is at the same clock speed....

If 2 different 8 core PD cpus run at the same 4ghz or oced to 4.8ghz i expect them to have the same performance. If a PD vs BD both 8 core run at same freq I guess 7% is pretty close... Closer then what some comments make it out to be.... From what I gather, PD does use less power at the same freq and with better ipc is faster at same clock. And because of power saving can allow higher oc at lower temp


----------



## SkipP

How are you guys getting so much out of your chips? I have a 8150 with a store-bought liquid cooler. There is no way she could take 5 ghz. My motherboard is an issue (GA-970-D3), and the cheesy copper heat sinks I have on my mosfets do sufficiently remedy a hot board.

That said, 5ghz is a crazy overclock. I am thinking about crossfiring my 6870, but I wonder if a new motherboard would be a better upgrade. I hate dealing with bios, but if I could get my 8150 above 4.6, that would do a lot for me. I a ma big Starcraft fan and Crysis two gets my little 120mm radiotor hot. Eventually I will go custom liquid loop, but would a 990fx board wonders for me?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> How are you guys getting so much out of your chips? I have a 8150 with a store-bought liquid cooler. There is no way she could take 5 ghz. My motherboard is an issue (GA-970-D3), and the cheesy copper heat sinks I have on my mosfets do sufficiently remedy a hot board.
> 
> That said, 5ghz is a crazy overclock. I am thinking about crossfiring my 6870, but I wonder if a new motherboard would be a better upgrade. I hate dealing with bios, but if I could get my 8150 above 4.6, that would do a lot for me. I a ma big Starcraft fan and Crysis two gets my little 120mm radiotor hot. Eventually I will go custom liquid loop, but would a 990fx board wonders for me?


Yes and if you want the higher clocks i think the cheapest of the bunch that will handle the clocks, here in uk anyway is the gigabyte ud3 due to the vrm power phase.


----------



## ebduncan

I could upgrade to the 8320/8350, but like i said before its a gamble. My 8120 does 4.945ghz. To get a positive result I would need the 8320/8350 to clock to at least 4.7ghz. Which there is no promises with overclocking. So why spend the $$ when it could be a side grade, or maybe a small upgrade. I have compared results to my friends 8350 in my computer @ 5ghz. The results don't exactly blow me away.

Farcry3. BF3, Dota 2, Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs, Skyrim. I could have the 8350/8320 i just choose to wait, for Steam Roller. Why bother with Piledriver if i am just going to want to swap out my Piledriver for a steam roller when it comes out. Might as well wait. My games play smooth and don't see any bottle necks currently.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I could upgrade to the 8320/8350, but like i said before its a gamble. My 8120 does 4.945ghz. To get a positive result I would need the 8320/8350 to clock to at least 4.7ghz. Which there is no promises with overclocking. So why spend the $$ when it could be a side grade, or maybe a small upgrade. I have compared results to my friends 8350 in my computer @ 5ghz. The results don't exactly blow me away.
> 
> Farcry3. BF3, Dota 2, Hitman Absolution, Sleeping Dogs, Skyrim. I could have the 8350/8320 i just choose to wait, for Steam Roller. Why bother with Piledriver if i am just going to want to swap out my Piledriver for a steam roller when it comes out. Might as well wait. My games play smooth and don't see any bottle necks currently.


I feel the same granted I have a 8150 instead of 8120, but everything is running smoothly at the moment w/o overclocking so I'll just wait for Steamroller as well.


----------



## AlDyer

Post above is exactly what I am talking about and the CPU would only bottleneck two gpus with low settings. And why would I play low settings on a CrossfireX setup? So my CPU is well good enough unless I need to play with 200 fps...


----------



## TokenBC

Any news on Steamroller?


----------



## skitz9417

nope theres no new news on steamroller


----------



## TokenBC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> nope theres no new news on steamroller


Too bad.I heard the release date was pushed back. I currently have an Intel mobo but since Haswell will require a new mobo I was thinking of going with AMD for my next upgrade.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TokenBC*
> 
> Too bad.I heard the release date was pushed back. I currently have an Intel mobo but since Haswell will require a new mobo I was thinking of going with AMD for my next upgrade.


wait for the steamroller to do so.


----------



## Vesku

Is it confirmed Steamroller will be in a non-APU, 4 module 8 core, form?


----------



## ebduncan

Steamroller is the type of core, not the actual cpu's themselves.

Amd has not announced what models to expect. Clearly since they annouced steam roller will work in the AM3+ platform we can expect discrete cpus with no graphics core. Amd will also likely release a APU's using Steamroller cores.

Amd has been very quiet about its releases as of late. Richland Apu's have already started to ship. (successor to Trinity) they are based on the piledriver core, and another more finely tweaked graphics core.

Steamroller discrete CPU's Should be out by Jan of 2014 I would like to think. Nothing official from Amd though. We likely won't even see any type of leaks until at least august. When engineering samples are being sent out.


----------



## EyeCU247

Obviously this is all speculation, but I did find this a week or so ago and it is old so everyone may have already seen it..

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20121122235832_AMD_s_Steamroller_High_Performance_Core_Slips_to_2014_Excavator_May_Face_Delays.html

If there is any truth to it at all, I just didn't realize steamrollor could be completely delayed til next year... If true, for those debating to wait to buy a new CPU and skipping 8350 for whatever reason... This sucks!

If anyone has anymore info about how believable this link is, I would like to know to know...
I just thought it was going to be out this year...
Thanks


----------



## itomic

Kaveri will utilise Steamroller cores and it will rol out during second part od 2013. There is no solid information when Steamroller based CPU for desktop ( 8 core and less ) will be out and will it be AM3+ compatible.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> Obviously this is all speculation, but I did find this a week or so ago and it is old so everyone may have already seen it..
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/display/20121122235832_AMD_s_Steamroller_High_Performance_Core_Slips_to_2014_Excavator_May_Face_Delays.html
> 
> If there is any truth to it at all, I just didn't realize steamrollor could be completely delayed til next year... If true, for those debating to wait to buy a new CPU and skipping 8350 for whatever reason... This sucks!
> 
> If anyone has anymore info about how believable this link is, I would like to know to know...
> I just thought it was going to be out this year...
> Thanks


This is interesting that's for sure, if it's early 2014 I think I can stick it out but if it's late 2014 that kinda changes things as A) That's a long time to wait. and B) If it is delayed until late 2014... lets say Q4, I have a dreadful feeling that AMD might just delay it for release for Q1 2015. I honestly don't know why I feel option B will go down that way, call me paranoid but there it is.


----------



## TokenBC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> wait for the steamroller to do so.


I support AMD and I would have gotten an FX processor if it wasnt for a lack of them in my country and I can live till early 2014 but it would make no sense to release it in late 2014. Unless if there is a 40% performance increase or something.


----------



## Durvelle27

Finally got my FX 8320


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


what clock speed are you running at? my [email protected] 4.9ghz scores higher.


----------



## Ghost12

He has it at 4.4 according to that screen shot, whats yours at 4.9?

[email protected]
Cpu - 8.63
Cpu single core - 1.33


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> what clock speed are you running at? my [email protected] 4.9ghz scores higher.


4.4GHz


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> He has it at 4.4 according to that screen shot, whats yours at 4.9?
> 
> [email protected]
> Cpu - 8.63
> Cpu single core - 1.33


[email protected] 4.945ghz
Cpu-8.11
Single Core- 1.23
Fsb-215
Northbridge- 2365
HyperTransport- 3010
Mem 2000mhz- 9-9-9-27


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*


What is your CPU/Multi-core score?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> What is your CPU/Multi-core score?


7.58


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 7.58


It was there in the image, lol.
Nice score







My [email protected] 4.4 scored 7.55.
have you increased the CPU?NB or HT link ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> 7.58
> 
> 
> 
> It was there in the image, lol.
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My [email protected] 4.4 scored 7.55.
> have you increased the CPU?NB or HT link ?
Click to expand...

.03 is well within margin of error.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> .03 is well within margin of error.


+1


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> It was there in the image, lol.
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My [email protected] 4.4 scored 7.55.
> have you increased the CPU?NB or HT link ?


HT ~ 2400MHz
NB ~ 2400 MHz

yes i increased them


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> It was there in the image, lol.
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My [email protected] 4.4 scored 7.55.
> have you increased the CPU?NB or HT link ?
> 
> 
> 
> HT ~ 2400MHz
> NB ~ 2400 MHz
> 
> yes i increased them
Click to expand...

And decreased. Stock HyperTransport is 2600Mhz on these chips.

Only makes a difference with Crossfire/SLI though.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And decreased. Stock HyperTransport is 2600Mhz on these chips.
> 
> Only makes a difference with Crossfire/SLI though.


Before i changed it it was 2200MHz for both


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> And decreased. Stock HyperTransport is 2600Mhz on these chips.
> 
> Only makes a difference with Crossfire/SLI though.
> 
> 
> 
> Before i changed it it was 2200MHz for both
Click to expand...

Doesn't change anything, it's still 2600 stock.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8320.html
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html
Quote:


> Bus speed One 2600 MHz 16-bit HyperTransport link


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Doesn't change anything, it's still 2600 stock.
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8320.html
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html


hmm well i'll set it to that then


----------



## Silvercast

Figured I'd post this here as well. I managed to clock my FX--4170 at 5.4 ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721744

That was a CRAZY overclock. I hit like 65 degrees during boot, and it crashed immediately after i clicked validate.


----------



## rishiswaz

Just wondering if anyone can help me out on this one but my FX 6300 @ 4.4 is reporting a low temperature of 0C and only goes as high as 48C while stress testing. Using Hwmonitor to check temps and was using Hyper 212+ but the fan started making this clicking sound so I RMA'd it and am using stock heatsink but with this fan and some MX-4 Thermal grease. Really worried now about the temperature because do not want my CPU to be overheating.


----------



## kahboom

RIP my fx 8150 died when my chv blew its VRM's i will see if i can't delid it


----------



## Zamoldac

Damn, that looks bad.

Posts like these made me play it safe on the VRM.


----------



## kahboom

I had two of those CPU fans on the heat sink and it still blew temps were always below 50c and CPU was 40c or lower and it still blew. Stuff happens


----------



## EyeCU247

OHM says my CPU is running at 5ghz. its not... it can't be.
AOD says 4.5, and CPUz says 4.5 ghz.

Up until now, I haven't seen OHM say anything I couldn't believe (expect CPU temps below 40c)

Is this error normal? My PC is only cooled by air, and this 5ghz thing freaked the ***** out of me. Just before I unplugged the PC from the wall, I came to my senses and checked AOD and CPUz as mentioned above.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I had two of those CPU fans on the heat sink and it still blew temps were always below 50c and CPU was 40c or lower and it still blew. Stuff happens


Wow... how much voltage were you pushing on it?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Wow... how much voltage were you pushing on it?


just a defective board, or water got on the vrms somehow.

Crosshairs are able to support 2000 amps to the cpu with their power phases. So heat and to much for the vrms is highly unlikely.

On gigabyte boards though more likely to run into VRM issues as they only support 400 amps.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> Wow... how much voltage were you pushing on it?


1.36v on cpu regular and 1.15v on cpu/nb board was defective, it was running stock voltages and LLC was on Regular.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silvercast*
> 
> Figured I'd post this here as well. I managed to clock my FX--4170 at 5.4 ghz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721744
> 
> That was a CRAZY overclock. I hit like 65 degrees during boot, and it crashed immediately after i clicked validate.


SO what clocks are you using 24/7?
Nice rig btw.


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> I had two of those CPU fans on the heat sink and it still blew temps were always below 50c and CPU was 40c or lower and it still blew. Stuff happens


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> 1.36v on cpu regular and 1.15v on cpu/nb board was defective, it was running stock voltages and LLC was on Regular.


Definitely a bad/defective board!
Can you get it replaced? is *it covered under warranty?
* the board as well as your issue.


----------



## Silvercast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashura*
> 
> SO what clocks are you using 24/7?
> Nice rig btw.


4.8 ghz 24/7 @ 1.47 volts.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> RIP my fx 8150 died when my chv blew its VRM's i will see if i can't delid it


Living up to your name, eh?


----------



## EyeCU247

Thought this was an interesting take on things.... Old video where he implies people have been posting reviews of the 3850 specifically only showing test results where Intel CPUs are going to win against the 8350. His first test shows how Intel is better at Crysis 2 until you start streaming to the Web... Meaning when multi tasking 8350is better. The other few games he posts shows the 8530 is a lot better. I wish he posted more game results because his speech before results really implies he tested MANY more games showing the 8350 is better.
He mentioned another video review with productivity apps and the 8350 but haven't watched that yet. Will shortly as that's what I built my rig for (well running vms hope to start that up again tomorrow)
Also found Linux performance tests where the test apps were not compiled for Intel CPUs and the 8350 really shines.
Btw, I stumbled on these reviewes discussions when looking for reviews of people running an 8350 and esxi.

Anyone see this? Your thoughts ?
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=eu8Sekdb-IE&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Deu8Sekdb-IE

I have suspected this stuff was possible but never really believed people (intel) was cheating as much as they are saying. Also as they say, they bought Intel for their current rigs.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/396363?


----------



## AlDyer

May I still join? This is from the 5GHz club: http://valid.canardpc.com/2740558


----------



## WarMunkey

i have been sitting at 4.5 for a while under air at 55c under prime 95 for 4 hours just bought the h50 cooler going to push pull it but you guys think i can get the same temp at 5.0ghz? it was easy to get 4.5ghz after i upgraded my ram from g.skill ripjaws 1600mhz to corsair dominator gt's 2000mhz (which are running at 2100) and my video card from a single 5770 to a 7870 2 gb. if anyone has a template for crosshair formula V and the 4100 please send me the pm link!! ready to hit that 5.0ghz even though i doubt i will see signifigant boost in performance since i get constant 60fps in skyrim under ultra settings : ) aa turned on x8 and af turned on x16 : )


----------



## Zamoldac

I think you could probably get ~4.8Ghz on that H50 in push/pull... 5.0Ghz i highly doubt it or at least not fully stable.

LE: Oh wait it though you were talking about FX-3820/3850







.


----------



## WarMunkey

Thanks zamoldac, guess there is only 1 way to find out. Lol will keep posted on this


----------



## PedroC1999

Coudl you guys take a look at me thread...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1374927/is-my-overclock-good/0_40


----------



## WarMunkey

considering upgrading to a 6 core or something.. think my 4100 can get me by another 4 years? i have it at 4.5ghz and runs sweetly perfect on every game i play at ultra 80 paired with my 7870 2 gb, but if i decided to upgrade with another 7870, do you guys think my cpu could bottleneck me? just a thought for future.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> considering upgrading to a 6 core or something.. think my 4100 can get me by another 4 years? i have it at 4.5ghz and runs sweetly perfect on every game i play at ultra 80 paired with my 7870 2 gb, but if i decided to upgrade with another 7870, do you guys think my cpu could bottleneck me? just a thought for future.


Yes you will experience bottlenecking in games that require CPU and GPU power like Crysis 3 & BF3.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2266364&page=9&highlight=


----------



## WarMunkey

so by this comparison i'm already experiencing bottlenecking with just 1 7870 and a 4.5ghz 4100??


----------



## PedroC1999

Depends on the game


----------



## PedroC1999

Yaaaaay!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694


----------



## WarMunkey

hmmm well seeing as i play borderlands 2 with phys-x amd coding and skyrim, alittle crysis 2 and eventually c.3 plus a little torchlight II then idk if i need the upgrade really right now but was just thinking for the future, But as the looks of it right now i think my gaming future isn't bright with a kid on the way and a wedding lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> Depends on the game


Exactly it depends on that game. In GPU limited games you will not notice any bottlenecking ( Example: Batman Arkham City, Sleeping Dogs, Max Payne 3, Devil May Cry 5, Dishonered, Tomb Raider etc.) but in any other games that requires CPU and GPU power you will notice bottlenecking (Example: Crysis 3, BF3 64 mp, Assassins Creed III, Hitman: Absolution etc).

So it just depends on the game


----------



## WarMunkey

hmm about to upgrade to a 8350 4.0ghz any suggestions as to how easy these things o.c and the heat they put off? my 4100 does o.c easy to 4.5ghz stock volts.. from 3.5 under prime 95 it stays at 58c.. what about the 8350 at those settings? i have the h50, but currently have the arctic freezer 13 installed for these settings..


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> hmm about to upgrade to a 8350 4.0ghz any suggestions as to how easy these things o.c and the heat they put off? my 4100 does o.c easy to 4.5ghz stock volts.. from 3.5 under prime 95 it stays at 58c.. what about the 8350 at those settings? i have the h50, but currently have the arctic freezer 13 installed for these settings..


I have a FX 8320 and it clocks pretty easily. Got it at 4.3GHz on stock. 4.4GHz on 1.39v, and 4.6GHz on 1.42v. but at temps get to high for me at anything higher than 4.4GHz as i only have a Cooler Master Hyper 212+.

Cooler Master Hyper 212+ Push/Pull and XIGMATEK PTI-G4512 thermal grease with gold grade thermal matrix filler particles/ OCCT 1hr 30mins

4.4GHz IDLE: 22c

LOAD: 50c

4.6GHz IDlE: 30c
LOAD: 67c <--- (way to hot )


----------



## WarMunkey

hmmm i am looking into the 8350, but i assume it will be better performance than my 4100 at the same 4.5ghz or 4.2ghz just by the new architecture right? just curious because i'm seriously thinking of this upgrade.. also idk if i need the 8350 but how's the 8320 compared to the 8150 or 8120?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> hmmm i am looking into the 8350, but i assume it will be better performance than my 4100 at the same 4.5ghz or 4.2ghz just by the new architecture right? just curious because i'm seriously thinking of this upgrade.. also idk if i need the 8350 but how's the 8320 compared to the 8150 or 8120?


at 4.0GHz the FX 8350 would still offer better performance then the 4100 in single and multithreaded apps.

When both are at stock the FX 8320 would perform slightly better then the 8150 and in games the 8320 would have the edge


----------



## WarMunkey

sweet k thanks D just placed an order for the 8320 : ) goodbye 4100!!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> sweet k thanks D just placed an order for the 8320 : ) goodbye 4100!!


Is your card oc'd


----------



## WarMunkey

my gigabyte 2gb 7870? no my ram is at 2000mhz though my card comes stock at 1100mhz and vram at 1300mhz


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> my gigabyte 2gb 7870? no my ram is at 2000mhz though my card comes stock at 1100mhz and vram at 1300mhz


Nice

I OC'd my card to 1200/1450


----------



## WarMunkey

lol i don't think i need any boost if my 4100 at 4.2ghz is already running at 60fps constant on my 1920x1080 but just for kicks i'm getting the 8320 when i upgrade to a 120hertz screen i might o.c idk, do you have any boost in fps noticeably?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> lol i don't think i need any boost if my 4100 at 4.2ghz is already running at 60fps constant on my 1920x1080 but just for kicks i'm getting the 8320 when i upgrade to a 120hertz screen i might o.c idk, do you have any boost in fps noticeably?


Yes i got some noticeable FPS increases from upgrading but what really made me upgrade is that i also video edit and encode which my 4100 really took long to do.


----------



## WarMunkey

yeah, i wont do much of that but my college decisions may require me to later on, but i do modding and rendering sketches of my mods is something i would like to improve. thanks for all the info D


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarMunkey*
> 
> yeah, i wont do much of that but my college decisions may require me to later on, but i do modding and rendering sketches of my mods is something i would like to improve. thanks for all the info D


Your very welcome


----------



## shampoo911

finally... my upgrade...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2747579


----------



## venom9182

put me on i just got a amd fx 6300 2 days ago


----------



## PedroC1999

You need to provide a valdiation...

Like this one...









http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694


----------



## WarMunkey

just put my purchase in and will personally take a picture of every step of it going in.. will video if need be lol just got the 8320!! so stoked to put it at 4.5ghz


----------



## electrocabeza

Mi max OC with my FX-8350...



http://valid.canardpc.com/2662228

It makes 5Ghz 24/7 @1.47V


----------



## PedroC1999

That is a very nice chip, it takes me 1.76 for 20MHz lower









http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedroc1999*
> 
> That is a very nice chip, it takes me 1.76 for 20MHz lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694


holy voltage, did you actually put 1.76 volts to the chip? i'm surprised it lived if you did.


----------



## PedroC1999

Yup, i set 1.8 and 1.76 came up lol


----------



## 1EvilMan

Can I join the club with my FX-6300? I didn't see them listed on the first page.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2741424


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1EvilMan*
> 
> Can I join the club with my FX-6300? I didn't see them listed on the first page.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2741424


AMD FX (Bulldozer / PILEDRIVER!) Owners Club!

if you have one of those chips then you may join.... its relatively simple logic, sorry for being a jack donkey.

1.8 volts in your bios? u sir are crazy. How do you even keep it cool? phase change? LN2? anything over 1.6 is requires CRAZY cooling.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> AMD FX (Bulldozer / PILEDRIVER!) Owners Club!
> 
> if you have one of those chips then you may join.... its relatively simple logic, sorry for being a jack donkey.
> 
> 1.8 volts in your bios? u sir are crazy. How do you even keep it cool? phase change? LN2? anything over 1.6 is requires CRAZY cooling.


Er... H100i?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Er... H100i?


H100I is not enough, its like a high end air heatsink.

Your going to burn your cpu out in short order. That much voltage LN2 or phase change is needed, and even then i wouldn't recommend staying at that voltage, just for bench runs and what not.

You shouldn't be exceeding more than 1.6 volts for you type of cooling, and really 1.5 should be your cap.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im not running it 24/7! Why does everybody think that!

I run 4.5 at 1.475 24/7!

How stupid do people think I am


----------



## Raephen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im not running it 24/7! Why does everybody think that!
> 
> I run 4.5 at 1.475 24/7!
> 
> How stupid do people think I am


That sounds more like it. But still, does your Piledriver need 1.475 V for a stable 4.5 GHz OC?

My FX-4170 runs at 4.8 GHz at 1.440 V (that's incl. a high LLC... depending on the type of load it can also drop down to 1.428 at times during a blend test).

Perhaps Piledriver has the same voltage range differing per chip as the Bulldozer line-up had.

I also owned a 4100 (which I thought died, or the ram,... but it turned out to be the mobo). That one needed between 1.475 - 1.500 V for a stable 4.6 GHz.


----------



## PedroC1999

Yes, my cores 3+5 always fail at lower volts, I need 1.5375 for 4.7stable


----------



## electrocabeza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> That is a very nice chip, it takes me 1.76 for 20MHz lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2727694


Its a lot of voltage! How it survived?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electrocabeza*
> 
> Its a lot of voltage! How it survived?


a divine miracle...


----------



## piledragon

very nice







, here's mine, it nearly caused me cardiac arrest







,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2734781


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piledragon*
> 
> very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , here's mine, it nearly caused me cardiac arrest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2734781


I dont like you anymore... JOKES, 8350s are a LOT higher binned than any 6300, thats why I need another 0.1v for a bit less MHz


----------



## piledragon

i had an 8120 before this chip. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2633362 ,









the voltage shown is from having cool and quiet enabled, so it got a chance to settle down when i validated, actual voltage was 1.57v


----------



## piledragon

don't get me wrong, your so on the right track, and for you to get that speed(even if it's not stable is right the freak up there), you've got a good little chip there


----------



## shampoo911

is 62ºC core temp, way too high for a 8350 @ 4.8ghz with 1.4375v on bios with ultra high LLC???

that's with a crosshair v formula z... and a noctua nhd14 with stock fans... am i killing my cpu??


----------



## Krusher33

Not yet. But the days are getting warmer...


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Not yet. But the days are getting warmer...


i live in venezuela...

normal day temps..... 34ºC... with A/C = 22 give or take...


----------



## Krusher33

Oooh... well in that case nevermind about days getting warmer. How are you on dusts? 62 is like the AMD safety net limit is why I ask.


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Oooh... well in that case nevermind about days getting warmer. How are you on dusts? 62 is like the AMD safety net limit is why I ask.


Pretty new rig... Not more than a week old... Reseated the noctua today with some mx-4 using the pea method... Temps dropped by 4-5 degrees...


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> is 62ºC core temp, way too high for a 8350 @ 4.8ghz with 1.4375v on bios with ultra high LLC???
> 
> that's with a crosshair v formula z... and a noctua nhd14 with stock fans... am i killing my cpu??


you are fine. Tjmax for the cpu is 90c. It will start to throttle at 70c. Its running hot, but your still safe.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> you are fine. Tjmax for the cpu is 90c. It will start to throttle at 70c. Its running hot, but your still safe.


#

actually amd recommends 62 ont he core is maximum for 24/7 use. We all go over this in benchmarking but if thats your 24/7 temp then its way to high.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that's fine. I'm assuming that was under load right? It won't run that hot all the time.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that's fine. I'm assuming that was under load right? It won't run that hot all the time.


no it wont be if she hitting it all the time under load then its always best to runa bit cooler?


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that's fine. I'm assuming that was under load right? It won't run that hot all the time.


it was full load... like a 5 hour crazy gaming run (crysis 3, far cry 3, hitman absolution)


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that's fine. I'm assuming that was under load right? It won't run that hot all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> no it wont be if she hitting it all the time under load then its always best to runa bit cooler?
Click to expand...

It is maxing out at 62c under load and has dropped it by 5 degrees. Unless it's folding 24/7...


----------



## shampoo911

it is my multipurpose rig... like for movies, gaming, music... (super multipurpose hahaha







)


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> it is my multipurpose rig... like for movies, gaming, music... (super multipurpose hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


cool. it wont hit that temp then


----------



## buddha743

Sorry my English is very bad words may sound small island economies do not know I'm from Taiwan freedom quite good I hope you come to Taiwan to play

My Computer

AMD
*CPU: 8120*




7950 two graphics cards



Game screen

*Dead Space 3*




*Crysis 3*






*Open Crysis 3 host performs fan mute function*

*Open Crysis 3 host performs all of the fan maximum speed*

*Not running Crysis 3 standby host performs all of the fan maximum speed*

*Not running Crysis 3 standby host performs fan mute function*


*Tomb Raider*



*Resident Evil 6*
AMD/FX8120 OC 4G/7950 dual graphics card driver supports up to(RESIDENT EVIL 6 BIOHAZARD 6)



*intel/i7-2600k/GTX TITAN NVIDIA driver turned up to support
(RESIDENT EVIL 6 BIOHAZARD 6)*










My computer is not a good incompetence!!

Waiting for AMD_FX8550


----------



## ryan w

Welcome to OCN i must say very creative cooling solution for moving air around the stock heatsink


----------



## Bishie

Would anyone be so kind as to explain why the Windows Experience Index is detailing my FX-8150 as having 4 cores, whereas both device manager and task manager indicate the proper quantity? I ask, because a colleague assembled a system with an FX-8120 at my workplace, and the precise same screen reported 8 cores, not 4. (Again I reiterate, both device manager and task manager indicate the correct quantity, as does the BIOS.)

I'm beginning to suspect some sort of discrepancy with my motherboard? That, or an unusual error in programming?


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishie*
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone be so kind as to explain why the Windows Experience Index is detailing my FX-8150 as having 4 cores, whereas both device manager and task manager indicate the proper quantity? I ask, because a colleague assembled a system with an FX-8120 at my workplace, and the precise same screen reported 8 cores, not 4. (Again I reiterate, both device manager and task manager indicate the correct quantity, as does the BIOS.)
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect some sort of discrepancy with my motherboard? That, or an unusual error in programming?


Type msconfig in the start menu box then click boot then advanced options then select the number of processors to use, either this was edited to only four on your pc because even if core parking was enabled it would still show 8 cores. What type of processor was in the system before? A four core? And if this is a office pc was another person using it before you ?


----------



## Bishie

The only processor I had installed prior was an FX-6200. The screenshot in the post above is of my own gaming PC, whereas the system from my workplace was a new build for a customer.

This is what "msconfig" shows:



Edit: Specifying 8 cores didn't change a thing. It still shows only 4 on the WEI.


----------



## rh pc

Fellow AMD owner and supporter!! Sold my i5 2500K setup and I am loving this new AMD 990FX setup. FX-8120 at the moment. Already higher FPS in every game than i5, gotta love the OC ability of these chips.

Processors Information:

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 8 (max 8)
Number of threads 8 (max 8)
*Name AMD FX-8120
Codename Zambezi*
Specification AMD FX(tm)-8120 Eight-Core Processor
Package Socket AM3+ (942)
CPUID F.1.2
Extended CPUID 15.1
Core Stepping OR-B2
Technology 32 nm
TDP Limit 124 Watts
*Core Speed 4314.4 MHz*
*Multiplier x FSB 21.5 x 200.7 MHz*
Rated Bus speed 2408.0 MHz
Stock frequency 3400 MHz


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishie*
> 
> The only processor I had installed prior was an FX-6200. The screenshot in the post above is of my own gaming PC, whereas the system from my workplace was a new build for a customer.
> 
> This is what "msconfig" shows:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Specifying 8 cores didn't change a thing. It still shows only 4 on the WEI.


did you disable cores in bios by chance and are your windows 7 up to date with sp1 and fx patches? Service pack 1


----------



## sureimwinner

sureimwinner- FX-8150 - ASUS M5A97 PRO
http://valid.canardpc.com/2770202
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2770202


----------



## Bishie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> did you disable cores in bios by chance and are your windows 7 up to date with sp1 and fx patches? Service pack 1


All cores are enabled via the BIOS, and Windows is fully updated with SP1 etc. I've applied the hotfixes also.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bishie*
> 
> All cores are enabled via the BIOS, and Windows is fully updated with SP1 etc. I've applied the hotfixes also.


Uninstall cpu drivers in the device manager, then restart pc and update from windows, only thing i can think of either the drivers are corrupted, or the modules are not working properly, did you purchase this new or used and how long has this been going on? What motherboard do you have and are you running the latest bios update for your motherboard?


----------



## Bishie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Uninstall cpu drivers in the device manager, then restart pc and update from windows, only thing i can think of either the drivers are corrupted, or the modules are not working properly, did you purchase this new or used and how long has this been going on? What motherboard do you have and are you running the latest bios update for your motherboard?


I tried the above but to no avail. I purchased my FX-8150 new and I'm running it on an GIGABYTE 970A-UD3 with the latest BIOS revision. I maintain that there's nothing wrong with the CPU. Device manager and task manager report the correct values, but the WEI doesn't. It's a minor gripe, if anything.


----------



## itomic

Who instales driver for CPU ?? Run benchmarks and compare your results to other FX processors ( FX 8150 or FX 8120 of course ) on same core clocks. If u have about the same results, then u r good. WEI isnt reference for anything mate.


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Who instales driver for CPU ?? Run benchmarks and compare your results to other FX processors ( FX 8150 or FX 8120 of course ) on same core clocks. If u have about the same results, then u r good. WEI isnt reference for anything mate.


windows installs cpu driver on first boot with new chip. If there is an error it wont function right. Its rare but can happen.


----------



## Krusher33

Never noticed Windows asking for a restart after changing out CPU?

What does CPUz say? If that doesn't say 8 cores then yeah, there's definitely an issue.


----------



## 1EvilMan

It did when I went from my 965BE to my 6300.
I checked my WEI and it shows my CPU as 3 cores. I know all 6 get used when they're needed.


----------



## Jared2608

I've seen WEI report the number of modules, instead of cores. In that case task manager still showed 6 threads, and all six could be loaded.


----------



## Geronimo527

Add me to the 8120 list. I've got it to 4.8 on air. I'm going to hit harder very soon. Oh, hopefully this isn't too late
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2774427


----------



## brad1138

Hello, little late to the party, but just picked up a FX-6100, was going to give my PII 955BE to my dad, but I am not sure the 6100 is any better. First thing I noticed was that IBT G flops were less than half of my P II. Also, temp readings are very erratic. Jumps 10 deg Celsius in split second and reads 10 degrees below room temp at idle...

I am thinking of giving him the 6100 and keeping the P II. any thoughts?

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Hello, little late to the party, but just picked up a FX-6100, was going to give my PII 955BE to my dad, but I am not sure the 6100 is any better. First thing I noticed was that IBT G flops were less than half of my P II. Also, temp readings are very erratic. Jumps 10 deg Celsius in split second and reads 10 degrees below room temp at idle...
> 
> I am thinking of giving him the 6100 and keeping the P II. any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brad


The FX can clock higher and is more future proof since it has more cpu instructions then the Phenom ii chips, did you install the fx patchs, without them its half of what it is supposed to be. Plus if you run regular IBT its low instead of IBT AVX which is up in the 90+ g flops. When you fine tune the voltages it will get up higher, its up too you what to keep but i would go with the fx chip. Or sell them both off and get a 8 core fx chip.


----------



## Jared2608

Personally I would have gone with the FX-6300. It's faster than the FX-6100/6200, and still overclocks very well. Maybe you can do that, if you can sell your current one.


----------



## Mega Man

sup guys just saw this thread and figured i should join.
i honestly have no plans in reading all 7000+ posts but let me know if i can help or if you have any questions. my rig pics are old working on adding the stuff in my rig to it atm will post when i am don ( maybe a month or 2 ) and show you all my new pics.... but here is a teaser or 2



pc was on in these photos. i love how the fans look stopped lol


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> The FX can clock higher and is more future proof since it has more cpu instructions then the Phenom ii chips, *did you install the fx patchs*, without them its half of what it is supposed to be. Plus if you run regular IBT its low instead of IBT AVX which is up in the 90+ g flops. When you fine tune the voltages it will get up higher, its up too you what to keep but i would go with the fx chip. Or sell them both off and get a 8 core fx chip.


That is the first I have heard of the patches, W7 installed all the drivers for the new MB and CPU when I upgraded (of course), wouldn't install the patch also? I'll have to get IBT AVX, I had run my 955 @ 3.96 GHz for over a year and got 50+ G flops, I'll see what the new IBT does. I have a XIGMATEK HDT-SD964 92mm Rifle CPU Cooler but I am out of thermal paste, so I used the stock one that came with the 6100, just OCing the FSB to 220 had the temp into the 50s, but I really don't know how accurate that is being as it idles at ~14c.

Ya, I should have gotten the 6300, but the 6100 was on sale @$100, hard to pass up. and $250 was my total budget for everything short Hard Drive & case.

Thanks


----------



## Jared2608

You should try and check your Windows update history and see if the Hotfixes for the scheduler are installed. Those are the patches everyone is talking about.

Edit: The patches are:

1) KB2645594 --> Scheduler Patch.

2) KB2646060 --> Core Parking Patch.


----------



## yawa

Odd question. Does over clocking on a GA board require a weird step, or disabling something specific in the bios and rebooting? I'm asking because even a modest OC on FX 8350 seems to require a stupid amount of voltage. I'm running a GA 970- ud3 currently and feel like I'm missing a step here.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> That is the first I have heard of the patches, W7 installed all the drivers for the new MB and CPU when I upgraded (of course), wouldn't install the patch also? I'll have to get IBT AVX, I had run my 955 @ 3.96 GHz for over a year and got 50+ G flops, I'll see what the new IBT does. I have a XIGMATEK HDT-SD964 92mm Rifle CPU Cooler but I am out of thermal paste, so I used the stock one that came with the 6100, just OCing the FSB to 220 had the temp into the 50s, but I really don't know how accurate that is being as it idles at ~14c.
> 
> Ya, I should have gotten the 6300, but the 6100 was on sale @$100, hard to pass up. and $250 was my total budget for everything short Hard Drive & case.
> 
> Thanks


no you have to sign up with microsoft to get the patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> You should try and check your Windows update history and see if the Hotfixes for the scheduler are installed. Those are the patches everyone is talking about.
> 
> Edit: The patches are:
> 
> 1) KB2645594 --> Scheduler Patch.
> 
> 2) KB2646060 --> Core Parking Patch.


google search for these numbers you will find them right away
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Odd question. Does over clocking on a GA board require a weird step, or disabling something specific in the bios and rebooting? I'm asking because even a modest OC on FX 8350 seems to require a stupid amount of voltage. I'm running a GA 970- ud3 currently and feel like I'm missing a step here.


define modest


----------



## Jared2608

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060 --> Scheduler.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594 --> Core Parking.


----------



## yawa

Nothing huge at the moment, but anything over 4.3 requires well north of 1.4.

I'm asking because I remember an old bulldozer clocking thread on here that mentioned having to do something to a GA Mobo before you start tinkering with voltages. I just can t remember what and am on my crappy back up phone in work and can't search.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Nothing huge at the moment, but anything over 4.3 requires well north of 1.4.
> 
> I'm asking because I remember an old bulldozer clocking thread on here that mentioned having to do something to a GA Mobo before you start tinkering with voltages. I just can t remember what and am on my crappy back up phone in work and can't search.


that is pretty typical imo you will need ~ 1.45 for ~ 4.5 with llc set to at least high

( idk which giga board you have but gigas tend to have a severe voltage drop issue and some dont have llc so you have to compensate for that with extra volts. )


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> You should try and check your Windows update history and see if the Hotfixes for the scheduler are installed. Those are the patches everyone is talking about.
> 
> Edit: The patches are:
> 
> 1) KB2645594 --> Scheduler Patch.
> 
> 2) KB2646060 --> Core Parking Patch.


I did take a quick look and didn't see them, but there were a lot of patches. Most likely they were installed already though, because performance test 8.0 and WEI (FWTW) were the same before and after.

When I get some more thermal paste on Monday, I'll install the better cooler and see what I can get OCing it. I'll be happy with 4 - 4.2 GHz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I did take a quick look and didn't see them, but there were a lot of patches. Most likely they were installed already though, because performance test 8.0 and WEI (FWTW) were the same before and after.
> 
> When I get some more thermal paste on Monday, I'll install the better cooler and see what I can get OCing it. I'll be happy with 4 - 4.2 GHz.


win 7 caps at 7.9

win 8 you dont need the patches they are already there.


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> win 7 caps at 7.9
> 
> win 8 you dont need the patches they are already there.


I get 7.3, same as stock 955 (955 @ 4GHz was 7.5)

Do you have to enable AVX? I got the latest version of IBT and got the same results (low 20's). This http://www.storageforum.net/forum/showthread.php/9817-AVX-holy-cow! seems to show him turning it off/on.


----------



## Jared2608

Personally I wouldn't worry about WEI, it's pretty useless. Sorry I can't help you with the AVX question.


----------



## PedroC1999

Why worry about WEI, when people hack it all the time?


----------



## PedroC1999

I have it normal, but when I want to impress some friends I show them the 7.9 one









Hacked - Very Low


Hacked - Very High


----------



## brad1138

I really am not worried about WEI, I know it is a real poor assessment of your comp. I am wondering about how to get the AVX in IBT to kick in.


----------



## Jared2608

Setting in the tool itself?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I really am not worried about WEI, I know it is a real poor assessment of your comp. I am wondering about how to get the AVX in IBT to kick in.


you have to download the ibt-avx


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you have to download the ibt-avx


Could someone provide a link? I Google "IBT AVX" and get squat, just some forum posts about it.


----------



## gertruude

IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file


you need hotfixes installed too

hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> IBT AVX.zip 4327k .zip file
> 
> 
> you need hotfixes installed too
> 
> hotfix.zip 4638k .zip file


Thank you, I have the hot fixes installed. That looks exactly like v2.54 I just DLed that gives me 20 Gflops, but it gave me 45+ Gflops. You would think they would give it a different name or something.


----------



## Tater00nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2646060 --> Scheduler.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2645594 --> Core Parking.


So I have an 8150 and DON'T have these installed...should I install them? This is the first I have heard about these updates and have had the board for over a year now.


----------



## Devildog83

Doesn't make sense. I have my FX 4100 at 4.225 and 1.425v and running prime 95 for 20 min. just barely had hit 30c. Those temps are messed up, I know the 8350 runs hotter but that's crazy.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tater00nuts*
> 
> So I have an 8150 and DON'T have these installed...should I install them? This is the first I have heard about these updates and have had the board for over a year now.


if you are on win 7 then yes
any fx processor benefits

win8 has these built in


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Doesn't make sense. I have my FX 4100 at 4.225 and 1.425v and running prime 95 for 20 min. just barely had hit 30c. Those temps are messed up, I know the 8350 runs hotter but that's crazy.


what temp reader are you using? for fx 4100 try to use the utility that your board came with,

I use AXTU on my asrock to check temps


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> what temp reader are you using? for fx 4100 try to use the utility that your board came with,
> 
> I use AXTU on my asrock to check temps


nah usually those are programed very poorly

i recommend HWinfo64 ( or appropriate for your system hwinfo32 for 32bit )


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> what temp reader are you using? for fx 4100 try to use the utility that your board came with,
> 
> I use AXTU on my asrock to check temps


I used the AI suite and HW monitor from CPU-Z.I did forget to mention the the MB temp was 17C but even still that translates to around 40C or so with normal mobo temps. The C70 case I have keeps everything very cool inside too.


----------



## razoropb

I've ordered a AMD FX-8350 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z Motherboard sign me up :-D


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> I've ordered a AMD FX-8350 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z Motherboard sign me up :-D


I have the same board, you will love it, infreakin'creadible. I have the FX 4100 but will be getting the FX 8350 soon. So much fun! Welcome.


----------



## razoropb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the same board, you will love it, infreakin'creadible. I have the FX 4100 but will be getting the FX 8350 soon. So much fun! Welcome.


Thanks, I'm pretty keen, I've heard alot of good stuff about it. I pick it all up this time next week, then I've just got to figure out what GFX card I'm going to run and weather or not I'm going to mildly or wildly OC it


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> Thanks, I'm pretty keen, I've heard alot of good stuff about it. I pick it all up this time next week, then I've just got to figure out what GFX card I'm going to run and weather or not I'm going to mildly or wildly OC it


Maybe both mildly and wildly, I just got done playin' twith ROG connect. So cool! For some reason I haven't been able to get Game 1st II to load yet. Still workin' on it.


----------



## ComputerRestore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> Thanks, I'm pretty keen, I've heard alot of good stuff about it. I pick it all up this time next week, then I've just got to figure out what GFX card I'm going to run and weather or not I'm going to mildly or wildly OC it


Very nice board indeed, I'd love one with full board WCing.

Personally I'd like to have a GTX 670 or 680 graphics card. Although I think the HD 8000 Series is coming out pretty soon.

If you run into trouble with your OC's, check out my guide in my Siggy.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have the same board, you will love it, infreakin'creadible. I have the FX 4100 but will be getting the FX 8350 soon. So much fun! Welcome.


This is good to hear I also ordered an 8350 and a Crosshair V Formula Z mobo, I pretty stoked to be honest!!


----------



## brad1138

I am getting BSOD (black screen/reboot) when running anything taxing. IBT, just starting CPU-Z and Performance test 8.0. It seems like, in the second 2 cases anyway, that just accessing System info causes it. This is probably more motherboard related, but I have a FX-6100 and this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128565

motherboard. I did a clean install of Windows 7 64.

Worst part is everything is stock, have fail-safe defaults loaded in bios...







Any ideas?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I am getting BSOD (black screen/reboot) when running anything taxing. IBT, just starting CPU-Z and Performance test 8.0. It seems like, in the second 2 cases anyway, that just accessing System info causes it. This is probably more motherboard related, but I have a FX-6100 and this
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128565
> 
> motherboard. I did a clean install of Windows 7 64.
> 
> Worst part is everything is stock, have fail-safe defaults loaded in bios...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


can you tell me what board, bios version, and what volts cpu and cpu/nb are at? also what is stock multi cpu/nb and ht are at ?

is your ram set to correct specs as per the manufacture? ( timings speed and voltage ?)

it is possible it is your mobo or your cpu however most of the time @ stock it is memory related on bsod or driver. based off the limited info you gave i tend to point at memory but i cant be cure. i am looking at your sig rig now.

does not look like that has been updated with a new rig yet.


----------



## ebduncan

hmmms go into your event viewer and see if there are any triggers causing the crash.


----------



## windra

my score MaxxMem

http://valid.canardpc.com/2785350


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can you tell me what board, bios version, and what volts cpu and cpu/nb are at? also what is stock multi cpu/nb and ht are at ?
> 
> is your ram set to correct specs as per the manufacture? ( timings speed and voltage ?)
> 
> it is possible it is your mobo or your cpu however most of the time @ stock it is memory related on bsod or driver. based off the limited info you gave i tend to point at memory but i cant be cure. i am looking at your sig rig now.
> 
> does not look like that has been updated with a new rig yet.


The sig isn't up to date, don't look at that.

The motherboard is a Gygabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 4.1), the BIOS is current (F4). All BIOS settings are "auto" (I loaded fail safe defaults), but stock multi x16.5, nb 2000, cpu 1.425v, cpu nb 1.250v

Ram is DDR3 1333 set to fail safe defaults @ 9,9,9,24 (rated @ 7,7,7,24), but I had other DDR3 1333 memory, which I switched out and it still crashed. I tried a new PS, and different video card also, none of that worked.

I then pulled the P II 955 BE from my other comp and put it in and all works great. I ran Prime 95 for an hour, rebooted numerous times, I could not get it to crash. Then I put the FX-6100 back and it crashed on first boot.

Obviously that points to the CPU, but the reason I got the Gigabyte motherboard is because the sound went out on my previous ASUS AM3+ motherboard, the FX-6100 worked fine in that just 3 days ago.

That makes a real head scratcher, my next step is to try the FX-6100 in the ASUS motherboard again, make sure the CPU still checks out, but if not...?


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> hmmms go into your event viewer and see if there are any triggers causing the crash.


Found some stuff in EV, but making heads or tails of it is difficult. I am not event sure I am looking at the right "log".


----------



## brad1138

Looking more in EV, found that just before the last crash "AMD Fuel" crashed. I found that it has crashed a lot in the last couple days, although not always followed by BSOD reboot. I also saw a lot of NB crashes. I have been Googling a LOT, I found some people with same or similar problem talking about incorrect voltage at NB, which fits with the "fatal hardware errors" in the NB I have seen in EV. I also ran across a program called "Blue screen view" http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html#DownloadLinks After running that program, it pulled up a dozen or more BSOD reports, every one triggered by driver "ntoskrnl.exe". That sounds kind of general, but I don't know. Here is a pic of the results of "Blue Screen View":



Also, FWIW it never crashes in safe mode.

**************
EDIT: Well, I might have figured it out. Without thinking about it I had hooked up my Scanner when hooking everything up after rebuilding the PC, and I didn't think to unhook it for troubleshooting (first rule of troubleshooting is uninstall/remove everything you can). I just unhooked it and now I can't get it to crash. I ran Prime 95 for about 15 minutes and also IBT for 5 passes. I rebooted 3 or 4 times, no BSOD







I need a bit more time before I can say it is fixed, but I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am not sure if that fits with any of the errors I found in EV, but I'll let you guys know tomorrow if it is all good.

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

glad you got it fixed [email protected]~


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> glad you got it fixed [email protected]~


So much for that, got home today and it crashed 1st boot and now I can't even get to desktop...

I don't want to tie up an OCing thread with all this, if someone wants to help more, PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

we are here to help at least this way we can help you and maybe someone else who is having same issues .


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> So much for that, got home today and it crashed 1st boot and now I can't even get to desktop...
> 
> I don't want to tie up an OCing thread with all this, if someone wants to help more, PM me.
> 
> Thanks


Just watch that megaman, he blows cpu's up!!!!!


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Just watch that megaman, he blows cpu's up!!!!!


Hey...







I have been building comps for over 15 years, this is the most (only) trouble I have ever really had. It turns out it is at least the CPU, I put it back into the Asus board and it was crashing there also. I am going to get it replaced. It failed initially when I moved it from the Asus to the Gigabyte motherboard. Do you think it is likely the GB motherboard damaged it? I don't want to get a new one and have it fry also I am thinking I am going to replace the motherboard anyway, but I am still curious.


----------



## Jethrodood

FX 4300 @ 250 x 20 5ghz

Rock solid with 1.45v in bios.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2788155


----------



## brad1138

I am getting the CPU replaced and the Motherboard returned @ Newegg. Will probably get a newer 900 series motherboard and start over again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> I am getting the CPU replaced and the Motherboard returned @ Newegg. Will probably get a newer 900 series motherboard and start over again. Thanks for the help.


hey fyi the one i blew up i was going on suicide runs because i could get it replaced. under warranty ( 3rd party that covers ocing ) may do it again too

sorry we couldnt do more. i would reccomend a sabertooth. they are awesome boards !~


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jethrodood*
> 
> FX 4300 @ 250 x 20 5ghz
> 
> Rock solid with 1.45v in bios.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2788155


whats ur temps


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hey fyi the one i blew up i was going on suicide runs because i could get it replaced. under warranty ( 3rd party that covers ocing ) may do it again too
> 
> sorry we couldnt do more. i would reccomend a sabertooth. they are awesome boards !~


Sabertooth is a bit out of my price range, I am looking at this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873

Just trying to decide if I want to get the open box version and save $20.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Sabertooth is a bit out of my price range, I am looking at this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131873
> 
> Just trying to decide if I want to get the open box version and save $20.


hope you like it !~ i think you will love digi

side note idk where you live but the micro center by me has a sabertooth for 150 open box


----------



## brad1138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hope you like it !~ i think you will love digi
> 
> side note idk where you live but the micro center by me has a sabertooth for 150 open box


Ya, no Micro Centers within about 1000 miles of me. But really, I am not going to OC mine to the limit. If I can get a stable 4.0 - 4.2 I'll be happy. So I think this will be fine.


----------



## Jethrodood

Temps are 35c idle 45c load atm.


----------



## Mercnet

Gonna have to start a 4300 section!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brad1138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hope you like it !~ i think you will love digi
> 
> side note idk where you live but the micro center by me has a sabertooth for 150 open box
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, no Micro Centers within about 1000 miles of me. But really, I am not going to OC mine to the limit. If I can get a stable 4.0 - 4.2 I'll be happy. So I think this will be fine.
Click to expand...

Keep an eye out at Outletpc.com too. I got my Sabertooth there for $120.


----------



## AccellGarage

Add me and update
http://valid.canardpc.com/2788103

RIG AMD FX8120 4.55Ghz 1.45v
RAM Kingston KVR1333CL9 - OC'ed 2200 1100Mhz CL9-12-9-28 2T
VGA AMD Radeon R6850PE


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Please add me.

Oldbarzo FX 4100 MSI 870A-G45
http://valid.canardpc.com/2792693

Oldbarzo


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## Tartaros

Why does only two people buy the 8350? Please someone explain?


----------



## PedroC1999

Maybe they havnt been bothered to join, or OP has been updated


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Maybe they havnt been bothered to join, or OP has been updated


But 8350 is the best one right now from AMD? right?


----------



## PedroC1999

Yup, 8350 is their flagship CPU


----------



## Mega Man

yes it is, i joined but was never updated.


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yup, 8350 is their flagship CPU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it is, i joined but was never updated.


Glad to hear







, Anyone have overclocked the CPU stable withing 5ghz?


----------



## AlDyer

Go to fx 8320/8350 owner's club. That is where everyone with fx series are.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> Glad to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Anyone have overclocked the CPU stable withing 5ghz?


several


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I'm one of the 5ghz stable with 8350 but never joined. Joining yet another club just 'meh' to me.


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Update: Just increased the O/C to 4.5Ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2795707

Oldbarzo


----------



## AlDyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yup, 8350 is their flagship CPU


Pedroc1999 congratulations! Feeling lucky? hehe


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> Pedroc1999 congratulations! Feeling lucky? hehe


Sunday and Monday have been my only good days, Phone overheated and melted a bit yesterday, and i broke my nose too


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Grabbed a FX 8350 yesterday. Really haven't gone to town on OC'ing, as my motherboard has filthy vdroop compared to the gigabyte board I had 2 days ago. In addition to that, there really isn't too much of a need for OCing for what I do. As this thing hauls, completely hauls balls at 4.4Ghz. I'll probably leave it here,maybe push it to 4.6 is I feel like it. (200*22) Cool 'n' quiet enabled

Fear of Oneself - Biostar TA970 - FX 8350 http://valid.canardpc.com/2797716


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sunday and Monday have been my only good days, Phone overheated and melted a bit yesterday, and i broke my nose too


man that sucks sorry to hear hope your doing ok though !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Grabbed a FX 8350 yesterday. Really haven't gone to town on OC'ing, as my motherboard has filthy vdroop compared to the gigabyte board I had 2 days ago. In addition to that, there really isn't too much of a need for OCing for what I do. As this thing hauls, completely hauls balls at 4.4Ghz. I'll probably leave it here,maybe push it to 4.6 is I feel like it. (200*22) Cool 'n' quiet enabled
> 
> Fear of Oneself - Biostar TA970 - FX 8350 http://valid.canardpc.com/2797716


i rofl @ your avatar thanks i needed that


----------



## CannedBullets

Hey, so what stable voltage range does the FX-6300 run at on 4.1 ghz? I'm planning on putting the multiplier to 4.1, and setting the voltage at around 1.33 and testing it on Prime95 to see if its stable. How long does it usually take for Prime95 to give me a failure message if I have too little voltage? Also, if I think my overclock is stable, how long should I run Prime95? Also, my Prime95 version is 25.11, is that good?

EDIT: Just downloaded Prime95 27.9, that should be good right? I heard newer versions of Prime95 were better for AMD CPUs.


----------



## OllieArmageddon

Hello, for 4.1Ghz put the voltage to 1.4. Test it in prime95 and if it fails instantly bump the voltage up two notches. If it runs fine for an hour drop the voltage down a notch or two and repeat. You want to get the lowest voltage your chip is stable at to minimize heat.

When testing, make sure your core temps are under 61'c and measure this using HWMonitor. CPUTIN is kind of relevant, but thats just socket temperature and is often inaccurate, so keep this below 70'c.


----------



## WHOPC

Hello all please add me to the list









http://valid.canardpc.com/2800509

http://valid.canardpc.com/2800509

AMD FX 4100 @ 4837.73 MHz
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2p
XFX HD 4890 1GB
Kingston hyperX BLU 1333 OCd


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHOPC*
> 
> Hello all please add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800509
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2800509
> 
> AMD FX 4100 @ 4837.73 MHz
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2p
> XFX HD 4890 1GB
> Kingston hyperX BLU 1333 OCd


welcome man !~


----------



## Tater00nuts

So I downloaded HWMonitor and am just wondering which temp is the actual processor temp. I'm pretty sure it's the "Package" temp under AMD FX 8150 and the socket temp would be the "CPU" temp under the "ASUSTeK" heading. I just installed a Corsair H100i and want to keep an eye on temps when I bench. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tater00nuts*
> 
> So I downloaded HWMonitor and am just wondering which temp is the actual processor temp. I'm pretty sure it's the "Package" temp under AMD FX 8150 and the socket temp would be the "CPU" temp under the "ASUSTeK" heading. I just installed a Corsair H100i and want to keep an eye on temps when I bench. Thanks in advance.


Yep, The package temp is the one you are after. It replaced individual 'Core' temps with v 0.7.0 so if you want or prefer the core readings DL 0.6.9 or earlier.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tater00nuts*
> 
> So I downloaded HWMonitor and am just wondering which temp is the actual processor temp. I'm pretty sure it's the "Package" temp under AMD FX 8150 and the socket temp would be the "CPU" temp under the "ASUSTeK" heading. I just installed a Corsair H100i and want to keep an eye on temps when I bench. Thanks in advance.


i have heard of a bunch of problems with monitor i would recommend hwinfo64 ( if you are running 64 bit if not then hwinfo32)

you get alot more temps imo with hwinfo64 anyway

two types of ways to get temps if packages is below 40c look at socket, if package is above 40 look at package


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I still have this group in my sig ig your main rig is an i7, but still got the Fx as a family pc?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can I still have this group in my sig ig your main rig is an i7, but still got the Fx as a family pc?


does not matter you have a vishara / bulldozer rig !~


----------



## MrDinoX

Add me up thanks!

MrDinoX - FX 4100 - Asrock 970 Extreme 4
http://valid.canardpc.com/2783435
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## MrDinoX

Add me up thanks!

MrDinoX - FX 4100 - Asrock 970 Extreme 4
http://valid.canardpc.com/2783435
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## neo0031

PM'd.

neo0031 - FX-6200 - Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
http://valid.canardpc.com/2802668
link to this thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club)

The FX-6200 list looked quite lonely... So I thought I'd join.


----------



## Ghost12

Had an interesting morning clocking the wife`s rig, fx4170 she has had a few months, i just initially bumped it to 4.6 at 1.28 vcore when bought it and left it at that but she has started gaming more so decided to have a go with it . It has hit 5ghz stable real easy with low vcore, this is on an asrock extreme 3 with massive vdroop, 1.55 vcore in bios and 1.47 under load and cooled with a h100. Quite pleased with this little chip, would be interesting to throw it in my board and under my loop to really see how high can go.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2803058 validation complete whilst gaming bf3 multiplayer

Stressed for 20 passes ibt avx high settings
1hr prime 95
Max temp 51c

Good cpu


----------



## hakz

heya DinoX, welcome to the club man.


----------



## master256

PM'd:

master256 - AMD FX-8150 - ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX
http://valid.canardpc.com/2803178
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club

Regards


----------



## neo0031

So jealous of everyone's 990FXs....


----------



## neo0031

EDIT: Sorry, double post.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> So jealous of everyone's 990FXs....


you know there is a few stores just a click away


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you know there is a few stores just a click away


You should also know that I have no money...









And before I upgrade anything, I'll need a new decent PSU. Then, graphics card. THEN MB+SSD.

A long way to go... but I have learnt a lot recently, so it's all good.


----------



## Mega Man

that is all that counts.


----------



## neo0031

If the Corsair HX650 hasn't got so much bad refuse about the fan/unit whine and what not, I would've went straight for it. (The Cougar 120mm PWM whine has haunt me enough to want no whining components. Reasonable, methinks.)

Current roadmap for my rig is Corsair HX750/Be Quiet 630 (maybe) --> Radeon HD 7870 Tahiti LE --> a 990 FX MB + SSD for clean install.

The only thing worth keeping in my current rig is my FX-6200. Yeah, I love my bulldozer that much. Best part of my pre-built rig. Love it.


----------



## Mega Man

just get a seasonic !~ ill let you know if i find one on sale ( xfx as well ( corsair seasonic and xfx are made by seasonic


----------



## neo0031

I know some of their units are OEM Seasonic. So I should consider a Seasonic original, huh... I fancy a XFX too, but their modular ones look too expensive...?


----------



## Mega Man

although i love my modular ones. it is not as important as the quality of the power delivered. if you watch you can usually snag a x750 or x850 for ~ 100

there are good units that are semi modular and not modular at all


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi All

Quick Question:

I have my FX 4100 clocked at 4.5Ghz on an MSI 870A-G54 (FX) Motherboard but the overclock keeps fluctuating between 4.4989 and
4.5015 and the Vcore 1.480 and 1.472 also the HT between 2599 and 2615. I have noted that on current AMD Motherboards that
the HT is 2400, is 2600 too much for the FX 4100 and therefore the cause of the fluctuations. Or is there something else causing this.

My idle temps are 28C with 2x120MM and 1x140mm Exhaust fans and 2x120mm intake fans.

Oldbarzo


----------



## neo0031

My FX-6200 also have very small minor fluctuation like that. I wouldn't worry about it as it is probably the mobo being a d**k. Mine does the same but it doesn't seem to affect the performance. The biggest problem I have with my multiplier/etc dropping under load is "fixed" by turning on AMD OD Turbo core on/off at every start up.

As long as the voltage and clock speed isn't dropping/fluctuating/being throttled massively, I wouldn't worry about it. Decimal fluctuation should be fine?


----------



## F7GHTCLUB

Add me too PLEASE

F7GHTCLUB - FX 8350 - ASUS M5A99FX Pro Rev 2.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/2804735
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## neo0031

Just saw :

*(Last update: 10/28/2012)*

...Oh well.


----------



## WHOPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome man !~


Thanx man...heres a new one up-dated..I broke the 5Ghz on a mid/780 board...but now added water cooling..temps have yet to break 70c in gameing..but voltage is up....ooooo...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202

I cannot wait to get my 990 mobo tomorow night... gonna push it...









Up-date 5.Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHOPC*
> 
> Thanx man...heres a new one up-dated..I broke the 5Ghz on a mid/780 board...but now added water cooling..temps have yet to break 70c in gameing..but voltage is up....ooooo...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202
> 
> I cannot wait to get my 990 mobo tomorow night... gonna push it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up-date 5.Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/2805202
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


i wouldnt recommend that.... max recommended temp is 62c core.... you can peak it for short times... but yea dont recommend that... ( may be wrong about the fx4xxx idk i can tell you that 62c is max for 8xxx)


----------



## WHOPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i wouldnt recommend that.... max recommended temp is 62c core.... you can peak it for short times... but yea dont recommend that... ( may be wrong about the fx4xxx idk i can tell you that 62c is max for 8xxx)


I Think i will drop it back to 4.8 till i get the 990 board..i honestly think it may help with the 5 ghz without the extra temps...also the vrm(s) are not heatsinked on this Gigabyte board and the BioStar 990 has heatsinks..
Oh well tomorrow a new day, new board,...new headaches...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WHOPC*
> 
> I Think i will drop it back to 4.8 till i get the 990 board..i honestly think it may help with the 5 ghz without the extra temps...also the vrm(s) are not heatsinked on this Gigabyte board and the BioStar 990 has heatsinks..
> Oh well tomorrow a new day, new board,...new headaches...


must go full custom loop !~


----------



## ebduncan

max temp for ANY of the Fx CPU's is 90c.

people say 62c, which is not true. The cpu doesn't even throttle itself until 70c.

AMD doesn't recommend temperatures this high, but they are with in the operating limits of the chip. Running at temperatures prolonged over this 62c mark will not cause any harm, but will effect your max overclock. FX processors don't like to be running over 50c, for max OC.


----------



## WHOPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> max temp for ANY of the Fx CPU's is 90c.
> 
> people say 62c, which is not true. The cpu doesn't even throttle itself until 70c.
> 
> AMD doesn't recommend temperatures this high, but they are with in the operating limits of the chip. Running at temperatures prolonged over this 62c mark will not cause any harm, but will effect your max overclock. FX processors don't like to be running over 50c, for max OC.


I had read somewhere where the FX loves the cold temps..yet i also saw a Chart from AMD that showed max temps..(which looked different from all other charts i had seen..but this was an AMD chart..)
In response to ..."The cpu doesn't even throttle itself until 70c."....
Can you explain more in depth please..?
If i have all functions in bios OFF in regards to Turbo, Auto configs, power profiles,etc...will the CPU still throttle down after the 70c range?


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys is there a datasheet available for the FX83xx processors?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Guys is there a datasheet available for the FX83xx processors?


http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-8350.html


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> max temp for ANY of the Fx CPU's is 90c.
> 
> people say 62c, which is not true. The cpu doesn't even throttle itself until 70c.
> 
> AMD doesn't recommend temperatures this high, but they are with in the operating limits of the chip. Running at temperatures prolonged over this 62c mark will not cause any harm, but will effect your max overclock. FX processors don't like to be running over 50c, for max OC.


http://products.amd.com/en-us/DesktopCPUDetail.aspx?id=770&f1=&f2=&f3=&f4=&f5=&f6=&f7=&f8=&f9=&f10=&f11=&f12=
max temp 61c. cant find the one for 8350 but you get the idea.

with amp enabled and hpc enabled precessor will throttle at 72c SOCKET

with AMP enabled and hpc disabled cpu will throttle @ 40c.

with both options disabled cpu will not throttle.

simply put your wrong.


----------



## WHOPC

Interesting.....
Another variant... 70c http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-FX-Series%20FX-4100.html

So im guessing myb 60/63c sweetspot/max ?


----------



## Mega Man

yesi think if i remember right the 4 core and 6 core is @ 70c 8 core is 62


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yesi think if i remember right the 4 core and 6 core is @ 70c 8 core is 62


They were 62c as well Mega









http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Phenom%20II%20X6%201100T%20Black%20Edition%20-%20HDE00ZFBK6DGR%20(HDE00ZFBGRBOX).html


----------



## neo0031

Socket or package temp?


----------



## MrPerforations

either neo, the cpu will have higher cpu vs core temp the more core you have.


----------



## Rawlie

I decided to clean rig and reset everything to default, then did a bios auto overclock, raised the multi to get 4.2Ghz and set LLC to high.
No over volt.
Used CPU OVERLOAD programme to heat things up a bit. Stopped it after 45 min as temps had peaked after 5 min and never changed.
Using Thermalright True Spirit 140 (PUSH/PULL) CPU Air cooler

BTW...My PC has sea view so it always remains in a calm state...HEHEHE

Not bad for a quick tweak in the bios!

=================================================================

.
Common Language Runtime: 4.0.30319.586
Operating System: Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Process Type: 64-Bit

Sensors

|
+- ASUS M5A99X EVO (/mainboard)
| |
| +- ITE IT8721F (/lpc/it8721f)
| | +- Voltage #1 : 2.796 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/0)
| | +- Voltage #2 : 2.88 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/1)
| | +- Voltage CPU : 1.368 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/2)
| | +- Voltage RAM : 1.68 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/3)
| | +- Voltage #5 : 0.288 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/4)
| | +- Voltage #6 : 2.52 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/5)
| | +- Voltage #7 : 2.46 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/6)
| | +- Standby +3.3V : 4.8 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/7)
| | +- VBat : 3.384 (/lpc/it8721f/voltage/8)
| | +- Temperature #1 : 56 (/lpc/it8721f/temperature/0)
| | +- Temperature #2 : 25 (/lpc/it8721f/temperature/1)
| | +- Fan #1 : 1157.8 (/lpc/it8721f/fan/0)
| | +- Fan #2 : 1303.09 (/lpc/it8721f/fan/1)
|
+- AMD FX-8120 (/amdcpu/0)
| +- Bus Speed : 250.857 (/amdcpu/0/clock/0)
| +- CPU Core #1 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/1)
| +- CPU Core #2 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/2)
| +- CPU Core #3 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/3)
| +- CPU Core #4 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/4)
| +- CPU Core #5 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/5)
| +- CPU Core #6 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/6)
| +- CPU Core #7 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/7)
| +- CPU Core #8 : 4264.57 (/amdcpu/0/clock/8)
| +- Core #1 - #8 (Socket Temp) : 48.125 (/amdcpu/0/temperature/0)
| +- CPU Total : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/0)
| +- CPU Core #1 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/1)
| +- CPU Core #2 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/2)
| +- CPU Core #3 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/3)
| +- CPU Core #4 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/4)
| +- CPU Core #5 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/5)
| +- CPU Core #6 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/6)
| +- CPU Core #7 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/7)
| +- CPU Core #8 : 100 (/amdcpu/0/load/8)


----------



## TangoDown332

Can I be added?

TangoDown332 - FX-8350 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z
http://valid.canardpc.com/2807562


----------



## anothergeek

I'm getting an fx 8350 soon

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610386


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Can I be added?
> 
> TangoDown332 - FX-8350 - ASUS Crosshair V Formula - Z
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2807562


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anothergeek*
> 
> I'm getting an fx 8350 soon
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2610386


welcome and prewelcome







~


----------



## Xazax

I shall add myself to this lovely list with my FX 6300 and ASUS Sabertooth 990FX

http://valid.canardpc.com/2808190?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

Got an awesome overclock! plus its 100% stable at 1.4v 4.5Ghz


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## Devildog83

My FX 4100 got a bent pin. Now mem slots 1 and 2 are dead. I would like to get the 8350 but $ is tight. I can get it for about $175, I can get the 6300 for $130 or another 4100 for $99. I am trying to decide whether ot get the 8350 or go cheaper and wait until the next gen of AMD chips come out. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mega Man

get what you can afford. and what suits your needs probably the 4300 will work best for you ( or 4350 )

edit i would stay away from the 41xx series now that vishara is out .


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My FX 4100 got a bent pin. Now mem slots 1 and 2 are dead. I would like to get the 8350 but $ is tight. I can get it for about $175, I can get the 6300 for $130 or another 4100 for $99. I am trying to decide whether ot get the 8350 or go cheaper and wait until the next gen of AMD chips come out. Any thoughts anyone?


I would say unless you absolutely need the 2 extra cores just grab another 4100 and save the money long term to see how the Steamroller turns out before upgrading.


----------



## ebduncan

if you were happy with your current 4 core, then i would get another. and wait till steam roller.

of course you can always restraighten the bent pin and use the old processor, just takes some care.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> if you were happy with your current 4 core, then i would get another. and wait till steam roller.
> 
> of course you can always restraighten the bent pin and use the old processor, just takes some care.


I tried to straighten it, it works but the 1st and 2nd RAM slots do not. Other than that no issues but I have 8 gbs of G-Skill Trident X 2400 and in slots 3 and 4 and running in single instaed of dual and it's a huge waste of RAM..

Besides, my intention was always to upgrade to the 8350. I will find the $ somehow. The 4100 was only a cheap way to get running untli Bulldozer came out and I have delayed too long anyway. Time to pull the trigger, now I just have to convince the wife.









Edit I meant Piledriver not bulldozer.


----------



## WHOPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> now I just have to convince the wife.


----------



## jigzaw

I am updating my profile: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2809745. I also rma my previous motherboard Gigabyte 970A-D3 due to a fault with the temp monitoring. I got an interim motherboard, Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 but decided to use it from now on. It has a better clearance between the cpu and ram sockets that doesn't need to trim away part of the SuperTalent Performance heat sink with an Artic Freezer 13 CO. Well that history since I moved everything to a smaller case, CoolerMaster Elite361 using a stock ADM AM3+ 125W heatsink on a FX6300. Temps now a whole lot better. Set at 17.5x and turbo @ 21.5x, SuperTalent Performance 1600 set JEDEC #6 838 Mhz 1.50V 11-11-11-30-41 rather than the XMP-1600 800 Mhz 9-9-9-28-37. I think this is a mild OC since I use this as a CAD workstation.

regards to all


----------



## VitalShot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> I am updating my profile: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2809745. I also rma my previous motherboard Gigabyte 970A-D3 due to a fault with the temp monitoring. I got an interim motherboard, Asrock 970 Extreme3 R2.0 but decided to use it from now on. It has a better clearance between the cpu and ram sockets that doesn't need to trim away part of the SuperTalent Performance heat sink with an Artic Freezer 13 CO. Well that history since I moved everything to a smaller case, CoolerMaster Elite361 using a stock ADM AM3+ 125W heatsink on a FX6300. Temps now a whole lot better. Set at 17.5x and turbo @ 21.5x, SuperTalent Performance 1600 set JEDEC #6 838 Mhz 1.50V 11-11-11-30-41 rather than the XMP-1600 800 Mhz 9-9-9-28-37. I think this is a mild OC since I use this as a CAD workstation.
> 
> regards to all


I'm not sure I would call 1.5 Ghz an overclock... It looks like you left Cool and Quiet on when you validated that.


----------



## KINGFraser

I want in...can I hang, what up?
KINGFraser / FX 6100 / ASUS Sabertooth 990FX / 16GB RAM

http://valid.canardpc.com/2809939


----------



## senna89

*Excuse me, can you me in this question ?*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393138/amd-have-much-higher-frames-latency-compared-to-intel


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KINGFraser*
> 
> I want in...can I hang, what up?
> KINGFraser / FX 6100 / ASUS Sabertooth 990FX / 16GB RAM
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2809939


welcome


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VitalShot*
> 
> I'm not sure I would call 1.5 Ghz an overclock... It looks like you left Cool and Quiet on when you validated that.


Why would you turn CnQ off?
I leave it on..http://valid.canardpc.com/2810537


----------



## JackLocke

Can you add me please ?

JackLocke - FX8120 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX GEN 3
http://valid.canardpc.com/2814033
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

New input

Dropped OC to 4.4Ghz as PC (Win 7 |Home) kept re-booting after several minutes. Motherboard does not like
4.5Ghz with this 4100. Need a new motherboard but will have to wait some as Pension does not allow for
much upgrading.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2816148

Oldbarzo


----------



## Mega Man

let us know if you need any help !~ i completely understand. ill let you know if i find good boards for ocing cheap.!~

and welcome !~


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys,

Count me in http://valid.canardpc.com/2816608


----------



## gustavohw

Hello, still testing Stability, but overall it's going great!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2817085


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gustavohw*
> 
> Hello, still testing Stability, but overall it's going great!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2817085


welcome !~ let us know if you need help


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> New input
> 
> Dropped OC to 4.4Ghz as PC (Win 7 |Home) kept re-booting after several minutes. Motherboard does not like
> 4.5Ghz with this 4100. Need a new motherboard but will have to wait some as Pension does not allow for
> much upgrading.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2816148
> 
> Oldbarzo


I'm almost in same boat with pension without cost-of-living adjustment and social security. My liquid cooler leaked on to my Asus Crosshair V board last week and I went out and spent over $200 US for the Crosshair V Formula Z to replace it. Time for the working class to rise up internationally. In the tradition of Connelly, Lenin, and Stalin.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I'm almost in same boat with pension without cost-of-living adjustment and social security. My liquid cooler leaked on to my Asus Crosshair V board last week and I went out and spent over $200 US for the Crosshair V Formula Z to replace it. Time for the working class to rise up internationally. In the tradition of Connelly, Lenin, and Stalin.


here is the reason i stockpile ammo, guns and other necessities !~

i would rather keep my monies going to medicare and social sec.

i could give my mother a better life then she gets on social security/ disability if i was able to do this


----------



## TwiggLe

Just ordered me an 8150 off TD since it's on sale for $100. Should be here tuesday.


----------



## Mega Man

congrats.... welcome !~


----------



## TwiggLe

Any tips for OC'ing or is there a thread for 8120/8150 OC'ing already?


----------



## Mega Man

can help you with what ever you need @! let us know

dont use extreme llc for cpu
dont use more then 1.2-1.3v on cpu/nb


----------



## Devildog83

Just received and installed a new FX 8350 in ny CHVFZ mobo with 4x2 Gbs of Trident X 2400 memory. Everything seems to be working fine, idling at 30c and my 3D mark sore went up 1000 points from the FX 4100 I had in there. Just 1 issue, I ran prime 95 and the best test said all pass but after 10 mins. windows froze up. I even set everythng to auto but the memory which is running at 1866 10,11,12,30 1T. I can't see any reason why it freezes even running at a stock 4.0 Ghz. Any ideas about this?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Just received and installed a new FX 8350 in ny CHVFZ mobo with 4x2 Gbs of Trident X 2400 memory. Everything seems to be working fine, idling at 30c and my 3D mark sore went up 1000 points from the FX 4100 I had in there. Just 1 issue, I ran prime 95 and the best test said all pass but after 10 mins. windows froze up. I even set everythng to auto but the memory which is running at 1866 10,11,12,30 1T. I can't see any reason why it freezes even running at a stock 4.0 Ghz. Any ideas about this?


is your memory running at stock speeds ?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is your memory running at stock speeds ?


Update for you Mega man,

I updated the bios to 1403 and presto. I have the CPU at 4.4/1.4v and the memory at 1866 10-10-10-30-2t stable now. Going to go for 2133 later on but for now it's good.


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Update for you Mega man,
> 
> I updated the bios to 1403 and presto. I have the CPU at 4.4/1.4v and the memory at 1866 10-10-10-30-2t stable now. Going to go for 2133 later on but for now it's good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is your memory running at stock speeds ?


I knew that 1T setting is what screwed you up. Don't try top get ram to run at tighter timings than is rated. It will always backfire. Especially when overclocking the cpu, but even at stock. I assume you already have learned that lesson.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I knew that 1T setting is what screwed you up. Don't try top get ram to run at tighter timings than is rated. It will always backfire. Especially when overclocking the cpu, but even at stock. I assume you already have learned that lesson.


Actually dude, i have 1600mhz ram at 88824 2T to over 2300mhz and 1T and have continually done for quite some time

My motto is if ya can do it, why bloody not


----------



## Mega Man

some ram can take it. some cant.... silicone lottery!~


----------



## Devildog83

My last Ram was Samsung and I had 16 gigs running @ 7-8-7-22 1866 and get this only 1.425v. didn't like going past there though. Stock was 1600 9-9-9-24 1.35v.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> My last Ram was Samsung and I had 16 gigs running @ 7-8-7-22 1866 and get this only 1.425v. didn't like going past there though. Stock was 1600 9-9-9-24 1.35v.


not stable. but my sammies can do ~2500 9-11-11 1t

again not stable but benchable !~ and it rocks ~


----------



## hurricane28

Ahaa that will explain that great score, i bet you are running the Samsung wonder RAM


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Actually dude, i have 1600mhz ram at 88824 2T to over 2300mhz and 1T and have continually done for quite some time
> 
> My motto is if ya can do it, why bloody not


So what dimms are you using? I got into it on the Crosshairs V Formula forum about this issue. I checked every major on-line distributor of dimms. None at 1866 or higher frequency that offer timings better than 8-9-9-24. Believe me I have checked. The guy admitted the chips are no longer manufactured. Must be a reason they are no longer manufactured. I can't see overclocking ram with tighter timings than they are rated for without causing instability. I know all about dram voltage, but that is accepted to work strictly for increasing mhz. If you are able to do tighter timings in a stable overclock of dram your chips have to be better than what they are rated at. That is not typical for any dimms I know of. I am not saying it is not possible. Just out of the ordinary for even high performance dram.


----------



## TwiggLe

Got my 8150 earlier today.
Dropped it in.

Booted
REstarted went to BIOS went to 4.2ghz @ 1.3v
Prime95 for about 2 hours no issues.

Tried 4.5ghz and bumped voltage up to 1.38v and it loads and runs windows but Prime95 crashed and locks the computer after about 15min.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So what dimms are you using? I got into it on the Crosshairs V Formula forum about this issue. I checked every major on-line distributor of dimms. None at 1866 or higher frequency that offer timings better than 8-9-9-24. Believe me I have checked. The guy admitted the chips are no longer manufactured. Must be a reason they are no longer manufactured. I can't see overclocking ram with tighter timings than they are rated for without causing instability. I know all about dram voltage, but that is accepted to work strictly for increasing mhz. If you are able to do tighter timings in a stable overclock of dram your chips have to be better than what they are rated at. That is not typical for any dimms I know of. I am not saying it is not possible. Just out of the ordinary for even high performance dram.


i got the tactical ballistix tracer 1600mhz ram

i run 24/7 2133, i go 2300 in benches etc

I only had problems when i try to go 2400

it crys like a baby


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> So what dimms are you using? I got into it on the Crosshairs V Formula forum about this issue. I checked every major on-line distributor of dimms. None at 1866 or higher frequency that offer timings better than 8-9-9-24. Believe me I have checked. The guy admitted the chips are no longer manufactured. Must be a reason they are no longer manufactured. I can't see overclocking ram with tighter timings than they are rated for without causing instability. I know all about dram voltage, but that is accepted to work strictly for increasing mhz. If you are able to do tighter timings in a stable overclock of dram your chips have to be better than what they are rated at. That is not typical for any dimms I know of. I am not saying it is not possible. Just out of the ordinary for even high performance dram.


see the samsung miracle ram club in my sig
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Got my 8150 earlier today.
> Dropped it in.
> 
> Booted
> REstarted went to BIOS went to 4.2ghz @ 1.3v
> Prime95 for about 2 hours no issues.
> 
> Tried 4.5ghz and bumped voltage up to 1.38v and it loads and runs windows but Prime95 crashed and locks the computer after about 15min.


congrats !~ but it needs more power!~ these things are power hogs !~ prolly ~ 1.4-1.45
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> i got the tactical ballistix tracer 1600mhz ram
> 
> i run 24/7 2133, i go 2300 in benches etc
> 
> I only had problems when i try to go 2400
> 
> it crys like a baby


joo can doo etttt !~ when ocing ram i need to put cpu/nb volts way way up. on ram rated @ 2400 i an usually get away with 1.3v ( 2dims but i think part of my prob is i am running 8gbs sticks which put even more stress on the imc tempted to buy 4gb sticks ( 2 sets of 2 ) to test my theory ...


----------



## reflex99

so yea, I've been super lazy about updating this thread. If anyone wants to take over it for me they can, because I can't really devote the time to it.

PM me, and we can get a mod to transfer the OP to you.\

I'll add all the people in my inbox, but then it will no longer be my deal.
<3


----------



## os2wiz

My Trident X do 2400 without a hitch. Obviously not at the same timings as at 1866. At 2133 timings are 9-10-10-28 at 2400 10-11-11-32


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> My Trident X do 2400 without a hitch. Obviously not at the same timings as at 1866. At 2133 timings are 9-10-10-28 at 2400 10-11-11-32


Ah that's great!

My RipjawsX are doing currently 2400 at 11-11-11-33 timings









Maybe i can get them even tighter but i do not think so but i will try


----------



## Hate420

http://valid.canardpc.com/2829075


----------



## Hate420

My set of 2133mhz mushkin ram has been extremely reliable for 2yrs now. Nice to finally push them with this fx8350. I have a set of 2600mhz g.skill trident X 2x4gb coming to try out. Even if I can't get 2600mhz maybe with steamroller I can.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2829075


lol welcome looks good.... no idea why but when i first read your title i read "amd hater" LOL


----------



## El-Fuego

forgot to checkin here








any other FX clubs i'm missing ?


----------



## Hate420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> lol welcome looks good.... no idea why but when i first read your title i read "amd hater" LOL


Well the new g.skill memory is working out nicely. 2500mhz is all i can get stable but thats fine. Even g.skill said 2400-2500 is all you can squeeze out. 2400 cpu-nb, 2400 ht link and 2400 memory seems to play nicely together at the 2400mhz kits timings. I did all my testing at 5ghz no problems except trying 2600. Hard lock up twice. First time for me on the crosshair V board


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hate420*
> 
> Well the new g.skill memory is working out nicely. 2500mhz is all i can get stable but thats fine. Even g.skill said 2400-2500 is all you can squeeze out. 2400 cpu-nb, 2400 ht link and 2400 memory seems to play nicely together at the 2400mhz kits timings. I did all my testing at 5ghz no problems except trying 2600. Hard lock up twice. First time for me on the crosshair V board


few things
1 you should check out rig builder ( i prefer it to posting all parts in my sig ) upper right of this page

2 you dont need to match ht speed with cpu/nb you can keep that at stock 2600 or higher.

3 tlook up my writeup in my sig on the direct key,. you have one ( i think ) and it is my fav. mod to date


----------



## hession

*Hession - AMD 8150 - Asus Sabertooth 990FX R1*

*http://valid.canardpc.com/2838263*

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club*


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## Hate420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> few things
> 1 you should check out rig builder ( i prefer it to posting all parts in my sig ) upper right of this page
> 
> 2 you dont need to match ht speed with cpu/nb you can keep that at stock 2600 or higher.
> 
> 3 tlook up my writeup in my sig on the direct key,. you have one ( i think ) and it is my fav. mod to date


I have started filling in my rig builder. I personally like seeing the parts in peoples sigs. I am aware that htlink can be raised but thank you. I am still doing my own testing to determine the best settings for my system. I dig the case mod but I have rarely had to use the direct key. Its racing season so the computer mods are on hold till boredom sets in again.


----------



## Schmuckley

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=78490


----------



## Fletcherea

What are we using to monitor temps for these fx cpus? I got a 6300, and all my old favorites are certainly not correct.
I've tried CoreTemp, HWMonitor, Real Temp(dont work at all period)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> What are we using to monitor temps for these fx cpus? I got a 6300, and all my old favorites are certainly not correct.
> I've tried CoreTemp, HWMonitor, Real Temp(dont work at all period)


In my opinion there is no correct monitor program, but i use HWINFO64 and that is pretty correct for me and allows to monitor all kinds of things, like voltages and temps.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> What are we using to monitor temps for these fx cpus? I got a 6300, and all my old favorites are certainly not correct.
> I've tried CoreTemp, HWMonitor, Real Temp(dont work at all period)


hwmonitor seems to be buggy
i recommend hwinfo64


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hwmonitor seems to be buggy
> i recommend hwinfo64


or open hardware monitor.

Who be the 2 i would suggest.


----------



## PedroC1999

What do you guys run as your HT link clocks?

Im stable at 2640MHz, is that good?


----------



## hurricane28

If the performance is nice why should it not be good?









I use HT of 3084.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If the performance is nice why should it not be good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use HT of 3084.


Im at 3120 stable, will try pushing it to 3360


----------



## PedroC1999

Ive booted and validated at 3616, Golden IMC?


----------



## hurricane28

Do i need a patch to verify my scores with HWBOT prime? because it keeps saying that my file i saved does not contains benchmark score.


----------



## z1mmz

z1mmz - FX-8120 - GA-970A-D3
http://valid.canardpc.com/2845482
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club


----------



## hurricane28

Looks like an good HT speed









Why do you need it that high? it must cause a lot of heat and i do not think it will gain much from what i have


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks like an good HT speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need it that high? it must cause a lot of heat and i do not think it will gain much from what i have


Nope temperatures are more than Ok.

And I run 3120 because my RAM can't keep up, and the next Multiplier down gives it only 1400MHz


----------



## hurricane28

Okay you must have a good cooler than.

So OC your RAM little more









And i did not know that HT is related to RAM speed because what i know its more related to CPUNB.


----------



## PedroC1999

For 3600+, I need a 278FSB IIRC, as the multi is l
locked to 13, so my REAM is increase because of the FSB


----------



## hurricane28

Yes i know that LOL

what is your RAM speed like than?


----------



## PedroC1999

1599MHz

It doesnt work with anything past 1616, so its pointless to increase CPU voltage for 17MHz


----------



## hurricane28

Ah i see, well my G.Skill RAM does 2400 with 11-11-11-33 timings and 1.65 volts wish is only rated for 1866


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For 3600+, I need a 278FSB IIRC, as the multi is l
> locked to 13, so my REAM is increase because of the FSB


the hypertransport needs to be double the ram speed.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/19


----------



## PedroC1999

Atleasg, so im good


----------



## hurricane28

So in that case i need my HT link at 4800 than because i am running 2400mhz RAM









My HT is at 3084 and it all works fine now.


----------



## PedroC1999

No, its DDR, so its is 1200MHz x 3 = 3600MHz is recommended, but fortunately im the only one that can reach that as far as I know


----------



## Mega Man

ummm..... no

HT has nothing to do with the memory.

memory is cpu/nb on FX and has been proven to only need to be above ram speeds. i think you are talking about phII which needed to be set higher

please feel free to correct me if i am wrong but ht is more like PCIE bandwidth for gpus, some sata info .... ect


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ummm..... no
> 
> HT has nothing to do with the memory.
> 
> memory is cpu/nb on FX and has been proven to only need to be above ram speeds. i think you are talking about phII which needed to be set higher
> 
> please feel free to correct me if i am wrong but ht is more like PCIE bandwidth for gpus, some sata info .... ect


You are correct, CPUNB is related to RAM and the closer the CPUNB speed is to RAM speed the better the performance i noticed.

HT link is indeed for data transfer for GPU and Sata and gives some better GPU speed.


----------



## PedroC1999

My stock NB is at 200, I have it at 2400, I can stabilize 2540 but cant use it 24/7 because of FSB

Would you rather have NB a bit higher or HTT at 3120?


----------



## hurricane28

Well i noticed that when the CPU is overclocked to the max like 5ghz stable its very hard to maintain high CPUNB, you must add a lot of volts to the CPUNB to be stable so i am at 4.6ghz now with 2570 CPUNB and HT at 3084 and that gives me good performance.

If you want better speed i would suggest get faster RAM like 1866 G.Skill and overclock that and get higher CPUNB but its better to have both HT and CPUNB the high as possible.


----------



## ebduncan

I posted a link on how the hyper-transport works. Hyper transport also used to connect the memory controller, before it was integrated into the CPU.

Fx processors have Hyper Transport 3.0 .

You have the cpu/northbridge speed which links the cpu to the memory. Then there is hyper transport which links the southbridge, and northbridge (pci-e lanes) and in the case of server's Hyper-transport is used to link mutiple cpu's.

The CPU/NB must be faster than memory. IE if your memory is running at 1200mhz, or DDR3 2400, your Northbridge link will need to be higher than 2400mhz in order to use all the bandwidth being provided with out a bottleneck.

You don't usually run into bottlenecks with the Hyper transport, unless you are using mutiple GPU's. Though in benchmarks people with multiple modern GPU's do see gains by increasing the Hyper transport bus speed. In other words having a high Hyper Transport speed will not improve CPU performance, though it will have an effect if your graphic devices exceed the bandwidth provided by the HT link in the terms of scaling.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Interested in getting the 6350 FX. Anybody know what it Turbos to?

Also, is this chip even worth it? I've heard it OCs to the moon, but I'd be happy with 4.5 on a decent voltage.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Interested in getting the 6350 FX. Anybody know what it Turbos to?
> 
> Also, is this chip even worth it? I've heard it OCs to the moon, but I'd be happy with 4.5 on a decent voltage.


4.5ghz is a very LOW target for these processors. Most of the FX processors will run 4.8ghz+


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Interested in getting the 6350 FX. Anybody know what it Turbos to?
> 
> Also, is this chip even worth it? I've heard it OCs to the moon, but I'd be happy with 4.5 on a decent voltage.


It runs 3.9 stock, 4.2 in Turbo mode. It should make it to 4.5 without too much of a challenge.


----------



## ceaze one

Speaking of the FX-6350... Does it run cool on stock settings/voltage? I'm planning on running it passive with my NH-D14 and I'm wondering how well it would do. Adding a fan to the NH-D14 isn't a big deal if needed.

It's on sale on Newegg until 7/4 at $10 off if anyone is interested:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113327


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ummm..... no
> 
> HT has nothing to do with the memory.
> 
> memory is cpu/nb on FX and has been proven to only need to be above ram speeds. i think you are talking about phII which needed to be set higher
> 
> please feel free to correct me if i am wrong but ht is more like PCIE bandwidth for gpus, some sata info .... ect












Some people hate on Overdrive, but man is it convenient...


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Speaking of the FX-6350... Does it run cool on stock settings/voltage? I'm planning on running it passive with my NH-D14 and I'm wondering how well it would do. Adding a fan to the NH-D14 isn't a big deal if needed.
> 
> It's on sale on Newegg until 7/4 at $10 off if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113327


This ^^^

Oh, it's until the 4th? I didn't see that. Regular price went down to former 6300 levels too


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Speaking of the FX-6350... Does it run cool on stock settings/voltage? I'm planning on running it passive with my NH-D14 and I'm wondering how well it would do. Adding a fan to the NH-D14 isn't a big deal if needed.
> 
> It's on sale on Newegg until 7/4 at $10 off if anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113327


The FX-6350 is a 125W TDP processor, and it would be hard for a heatsink even as large as a NH-D14 to move that much heat. Here's a test someone did of that cooler at various settings, including passive: http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=41951 He came to the conclusion it was a bad idea.

If you really want to consider a big passive heatsink as a cooling solution, the Silverstone HE02 is designed to work that way and might do the job. But the best way to go would be to add a low-RPM fan to the NH-D14 and call it a day. It doesn't need a lot of air moving, but it does need some.


----------



## DireLeon2010

I wonder why 125w? That's a pretty big leap from 95w









Maybe I'll just get the 6300 after all. Would just be a stop gap until Steamroller anyway.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> I wonder why 125w? That's a pretty big leap from 95w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll just get the 6300 after all. Would just be a stop gap until Steamroller anyway.


It is a very good chip, 5/5!


----------



## Mega Man

thanks kya i remember seeing that. but i wanted to make sure !~!


----------



## danirich26

I'd like to be added to the owner's club! Very proud owner of a brand new FX8350 build! Here is CPU-Z validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2848157
My PC is named Tank!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~ let us know any qs you have


----------



## nX3NTY

Add me as well, just bought FX-4100 for some overclocking experience with Bulldozer uarch.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2848398

A fun uarch for overclocking I must say, but I don't know whether to buy new PSU or buy new cooler to reach 5GHz, it currently stable at that speed but it needs lots of volts (1.55V) and generate more than 70C when prime95. I posted a thread say I need to replace PSU but I don't think it's the limiting factor.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## DireLeon2010

The 8350. At stock. How well does it undervolt. It's hot here in Summer.


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> The FX-6350 is a 125W TDP processor, and it would be hard for a heatsink even as large as a NH-D14 to move that much heat. Here's a test someone did of that cooler at various settings, including passive: http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=41951 He came to the conclusion it was a bad idea.
> 
> If you really want to consider a big passive heatsink as a cooling solution, the Silverstone HE02 is designed to work that way and might do the job. But the best way to go would be to add a low-RPM fan to the NH-D14 and call it a day. It doesn't need a lot of air moving, but it does need some.


Thanks for the info! It's funny because I was actually considering buying the HE02 but bought the NH-D14 instead. It's really not a big deal if I can't run the processor passively. The thing about the NH-D14 is that it does a decent job cooling passively but as soon as you add just one fan in the middle there is a huge difference in temps. I'm a silence junkie but the NH-D14 is quiet even with both fans spinning at a low setting. The 140mm fan also does a great job cooling the VRMs too. If it gets to hot for my liking, I'll just use the 140mm fan. I dont like my cpu/vrms going past 50ish degrees


----------



## jsc1973

NH-D14 is known to only need a little bit of air moving to move off a lot of heat. I would have bought it myself, except that it blocks off access to two of my four RAM slots. The only double-tower that doesn't do that is the HE01, with one very large tower and one at half-width. It doesn't block RAM slots, but also needs more air moving because of slightly less cooling fins.

The NH14 is so much better than then HE02 even with running the fan in quiet mode that I think you made the right call. My setup keeps my CPU in the low 50s under load even at 4.8 GHz, but you can hear the fans--the 120mm rear case fan blows intake into the HE01, then there's the HE01's own fan, plus there's an 1850 RPM 140mm case fan blowing exhaust right above the HE01. It moves a lot of air, but it's not quiet. If I need quiet, I can dial the CPU back to 4.0 and slow down the fans, though.


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. I just got hold of my FX-8320 and I am so looking forward to overclocking this thing! I'll post a CPU-Z link later as I am at work at the moment.

So here goes:
MSI 990FXA-GD65. BIOS: 20.2 Rev: 3.1
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24 @ 1.4v
Custom water cooling loop with EX280 rad and Raystorm block. (CPU only cooling for now)

Ok so before I overclock this thing I just wanted to know, does FX benefit from overclocking the RAM and NB like the Phenom 2's did? (Higher Memory bandwidth). I am assuming the answer is yes.
Also like Phenom 2 we keep the HT as close to stock clocks as possible? Thanks in advance guys! I am HOPING I won the silicon lottery and got a golden chip!







Can anybody tell me what their 8320's are doing?


----------



## Mega Man

you dont have to keep them the same. they do get some benifit from ocing them. ( CPU NB +HT )


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I just got hold of my FX-8320 and I am so looking forward to overclocking this thing! I'll post a CPU-Z link later as I am at work at the moment.
> 
> So here goes:
> MSI 990FXA-GD65. BIOS: 20.2 Rev: 3.1
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz @ 9-9-9-24 @ 1.4v
> Custom water cooling loop with EX280 rad and Raystorm block. (CPU only cooling for now)
> 
> Ok so before I overclock this thing I just wanted to know, does FX benefit from overclocking the RAM and NB like the Phenom 2's did? (Higher Memory bandwidth). I am assuming the answer is yes.
> Also like Phenom 2 we keep the HT as close to stock clocks as possible? Thanks in advance guys! I am HOPING I won the silicon lottery and got a golden chip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody tell me what their 8320's are doing?


Hold your horses! Your assumptions are NOT correct. Overclocking the Northbridge is of limited value about 2400 mhz is a good value not much higher. Ram Yes. Ram should not exceed NB frequency or you will run into stability issues. HT can be overclocked to as much as 3000 mhz don't waste your time going higher, as it produces no tangible improvement. It is useful to equalize NB and dram frequency.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> Hold your horses! Your assumptions are NOT correct. Overclocking the Northbridge is of limited value about 2400 mhz is a good value not much higher. Ram Yes. Ram should not exceed NB frequency or you will run into stability issues. HT can be overclocked to as much as 3000 mhz don't waste your time going higher, as it produces no tangible improvement. It is useful to equalize NB and dram frequency.


says who ? i see improvement taking my cpu/nb higher then ram


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who ? i see improvement taking my cpu/nb higher then ram


I am sorry I had it backwards ram can't be higher than cpu/nb.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347

Jeeze. So much wattage. I don't get it


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *os2wiz*
> 
> I am sorry I had it backwards ram can't be higher than cpu/nb.


np everyone has a brain fart


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
> 
> Jeeze. So much wattage. I don't get it


They are, essentially, overclocked 8350s hehe. Cherry-picked


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
> 
> Jeeze. So much wattage. I don't get it


Maybe there's room for overclocking? I heard these chips could run at those speeds on air a while back, not sure if that's true now. But yeah I'd rather buy an FX-8350 and a Swiftech H220 to try and overclock that to 5 GHz. Definitely cheaper than getting an FX-9590.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
> 
> Jeeze. So much wattage. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are, essentially, overclocked 8350s hehe. Cherry-picked
Click to expand...

Yeah, but 220w? 140w or even 150w maybe. What kind of mobo would you need?

By the way. Anyone have any idea what socket Steamroller is going to be? I read an article (lost the link when my H60 crashed my rig) that said Kaveri was gonna be FM2 or maybe FM2+ or FM4.

Gotta say, the idea of an 8 core mini-itx APU in a Prodigy case is VERY appealing to me


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113346
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113347
> 
> Jeeze. So much wattage. I don't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are, essentially, overclocked 8350s hehe. Cherry-picked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but 220w? 140w or even 150w maybe. What kind of mobo would you need?
> 
> By the way. Anyone have any idea what socket Steamroller is going to be? I read an article (lost the link when my H60 crashed my rig) that said Kaveri was gonna be FM2 or maybe FM2+ or FM4.
> 
> Gotta say, the idea of an 8 core mini-itx APU in a Prodigy case is VERY appealing to me
Click to expand...

Any of the High end 990FX 8+2/8+2+2 boards are the intended target,

GA-990FXA-UD7
CVF-Z
Sabertooth 990FX-Rx.x
and the like


----------



## bphillips712

bphillips712 - FX-4100 Gigabyte - 970A-DS3

http://valid.canardpc.com/2867576

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Yeah, but 220w? 140w or even 150w maybe. What kind of mobo would you need?
> 
> By the way. Anyone have any idea what socket Steamroller is going to be? I read an article (lost the link when my H60 crashed my rig) that said Kaveri was gonna be FM2 or maybe FM2+ or FM4.
> 
> Gotta say, the idea of an 8 core mini-itx APU in a Prodigy case is VERY appealing to me


Definitely FM2+


----------



## TangoDown332

I was entertaining the idea of a 9370, until I read 220w, I might just stick with overclocking my 8350 for the time being.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> I was entertaining the idea of a 9370, until I read 220w, I might just stick with overclocking my 8350 for the time being.


overclocking a 8350 will consume just as much power, and create as much heat.

They are over priced anyways.


----------



## Mega Man

from people who know far more then i do i have been told they are a little different


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> from people who know far more then i do i have been told they are a little different


I dunno if I'd call "binned higher" different, but I guess some would.


----------



## Mega Man

i thought you said they made some minor changes.......
i very well could be remembering it wrong... just got off of a 16hour shift of pure nightmarish horrors ....


----------



## Benjyyyy

Anyone have any idea if there is something dodgy about my 4170?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2869654

It stays like this and then will switch back too x7 multiplier and 1406mhz on Core Speed

I have been having trouble with my GPU and after trying out 3DMARK11 and scoring really low in the CPU section i'm guessing this could be one of my issues =\

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mega Man

do you have cnq apm c1e and c6 enabled or disabled?

my guess is enabled.

they are power saving features that downclock your cpu to save power... you can turn them off, while looking for stability / benching. however i recommend leaving them on as they do no harm for 24/7 usage
if you have them off

whats the temps of your socket and vrms and what mobo are you using


----------



## Benjyyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you have cnq apm c1e and c6 enabled or disabled?


No idea, how can i go about checking this?


----------



## Mega Man

odds are they are enabled then. ( or some of them ) what board are you running


----------



## Benjyyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> odds are they are enabled then. ( or some of them ) what board are you running


I fear this is where my problems could also be, I purchased this pre-built off of ebay but have been slowly upgrading parts. Just the motherboard and cpu left.

The motherboard is a Gigabyte ga-m68mt-s2 I don't even think they sell these anymore.

I just updated to the newest bios on it atleast.


----------



## Mega Man

well..... i would not recommend ocing on them.... personally though . your choice. they just dont have the power delivery the 990s have .

however i dont run giga boards and idk where they are. i can tell you they will be in bios. you will have to find them.

cnq probably is labled cool n quiet

the rest should be labled as is.

the cpu is a good one actually.

dont freak out too much. granted this is overclock. net and we do overkill.

save up and get the cpu you want. that cpu will do you just fine till then


----------



## Benjyyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well..... i would not recommend ocing on them.... personally though . your choice. they just dont have the power delivery the 990s have .
> 
> however i dont run giga boards and idk where they are. i can tell you they will be in bios. you will have to find them.
> 
> cnq probably is labled cool n quiet
> 
> the rest should be labled as is.
> 
> the cpu is a good one actually.
> 
> dont freak out too much. granted this is overclock. net and we do overkill.
> 
> save up and get the cpu you want. that cpu will do you just fine till then


Should I check my bios and enable cnq apm c1e and c6 then? Or what settings are best (Presuming i can find them







)


----------



## Mega Man

if you want them to stop throttling.

disable.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Okay, thank you for all your help








I'll take a look into it now.


----------



## Durvelle27

Forgot to post this a few months ago but upgraded from a FX 4100 to a FX 8320



http://valid.canardpc.com/2869700


----------



## Overclocker83

ANOTHER FX OWNER HERE http://valid.canardpc.com/2870533


----------



## Overclocker83

http://valid.canardpc.com/2870533 SORRY now the link is worked


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. I'll post a CPU-Z link sometime when I have internet at home. (at work now) I got me an FX-8320. FD8320FRW8KHK; FA 1302PGN; 9N35615B30691. Have mine clocked at 4.725GHz (210x22.5) @ 1.6v on custom loop (Raystorm with EX280 P/P). I was really sad I could not reach 5GHz.







HT is at 2520MHz..

Here my specs:
CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.725GHz, 1.6v, Temps load at 30c-40c depending on ambient.
MOBO: MSI 990FXA-GD65
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz CL9 v2.12 (Elpida); currently 1680MHz 9-9-9-24-41-1T
GPU: 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition
PSU: Aerocool E85-700.

Ok so maybe you guys can maybe help me reach 5GHz.

I also had some questions. Is there any reason why when my RAM goes above 1700MHz the system drops to single channel? Another question is why when I try and overclock my NB by increasing the multi, it just stays at 2520MHz according to CPU-Z? It just wont move?







Also is it true that FX's have an FSB wall? If it is, it would explain why I can boot above 230MHz when on my Phenom 2 I was booting at 275MHz for max FSB on the same board.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I'll post a CPU-Z link sometime when I have internet at home. (at work now) I got me an FX-8320. FD8320FRW8KHK; FA 1302PGN; 9N35615B30691. Have mine clocked at 4.725GHz (210x22.5) @ 1.6v on custom loop (Raystorm with EX280 P/P). I was really sad I could not reach 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT is at 2520MHz..
> 
> Here my specs:
> CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.725GHz, 1.6v, Temps load at 30c-40c depending on ambient.
> MOBO: MSI 990FXA-GD65
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz CL9 v2.12 (Elpida); currently 1680MHz 9-9-9-24-41-1T
> GPU: 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition
> PSU: Aerocool E85-700.
> 
> Ok so maybe you guys can maybe help me reach 5GHz.
> 
> I also had some questions. Is there any reason why when my RAM goes above 1700MHz the system drops to single channel? Another question is why when I try and overclock my NB by increasing the multi, it just stays at 2520MHz according to CPU-Z? It just wont move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is it true that FX's have an FSB wall? If it is, it would explain why I can boot above 230MHz when on my Phenom 2 I was booting at 275MHz for max FSB on the same board.


your motherboard doesn't have LLC, I don't believe. Which means the voltage or droop will be bad. This will result in sub-par overclocking. You need a stable high voltage in order to get the higher clocks. I can hit 5ghz with 1.525 volts on my ud3 rev 1.0 I cannot get any higher because vdroop is to high and voltage goes all over the place. I feel this chip can do 5.2 with my cooling with a better motherboard.


----------



## Mega Man

all visharas have dead spots keep going higher and you should be ok. ie wont boot 230-240 but fine @ 241 ( all are different and i just pulled numbers from my head. )

did you increase cpu/nb volts? be careful this a a major heat maker


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I'll post a CPU-Z link sometime when I have internet at home. (at work now) I got me an FX-8320. FD8320FRW8KHK; FA 1302PGN; 9N35615B30691. Have mine clocked at 4.725GHz (210x22.5) @ 1.6v on custom loop (Raystorm with EX280 P/P). I was really sad I could not reach 5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HT is at 2520MHz..
> 
> Here my specs:
> CPU: FX-8320 @ 4.725GHz, 1.6v, Temps load at 30c-40c depending on ambient.
> MOBO: MSI 990FXA-GD65
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz CL9 v2.12 (Elpida); currently 1680MHz 9-9-9-24-41-1T
> GPU: 2 x MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition
> PSU: Aerocool E85-700.
> 
> Ok so maybe you guys can maybe help me reach 5GHz.
> 
> I also had some questions. Is there any reason why when my RAM goes above 1700MHz the system drops to single channel? Another question is why when I try and overclock my NB by increasing the multi, it just stays at 2520MHz according to CPU-Z? It just wont move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also is it true that FX's have an FSB wall? If it is, it would explain why I can boot above 230MHz when on my Phenom 2 I was booting at 275MHz for max FSB on the same board.
> 
> 
> 
> your motherboard doesn't have LLC, I don't believe. Which means the voltage or droop will be bad. This will result in sub-par overclocking. You need a stable high voltage in order to get the higher clocks. I can hit 5ghz with 1.525 volts on my ud3 rev 1.0 I cannot get any higher because vdroop is to high and voltage goes all over the place. I feel this chip can do 5.2 with my cooling with a better motherboard.
Click to expand...

I know I don't have LLC. Also I can't set beyond 155v in the BIOS. So I get a vdroop to about 1.5v when under load. However with MSI Control Center 2 I have more voltage flexibility and I have to set around 1.68v in CC2 to get 1.6v.
Quote:


> all visharas have dead spots keep going higher and you should be ok. ie wont boot 230-240 but fine @ 241 ( all are different and i just pulled numbers from my head. )
> 
> did you increase cpu/nb volts? be careful this a a major heat maker. .


I am currently running auto on CPU/NB and NB. Is LLC implemented on a hardware or a BIOS level? Cause I want to get in touch with the MSI guys and ask them about LLC and including it in the next BIOS update.

I am thinking of dumping this board. It has been good to me but I think now I have this FX it is time for us to part ways. Anybody have any opinions on the ASUS M5A990FX PRO? I see my MSI board has 8+2 phase design but the Asus has a 6+2+2 design? Whats the difference? Is the Asus a good board?


----------



## ThisMaySting

I PM'd the thread creator, but I figured I would post here, it seems to have been a while since this thread was created, and since I did not read all 749 pages of it (







) I figured "something may have changed"...

Thismaysting (let's get the obvious out of the way)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2872233

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club/7480

If anything else is required please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## DireLeon2010

Looking at the 6350....thinking 8320 is only like, $10 more on sale....can't decide. Seriously. Pricing is kinda whacked.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Looking at the 6350....thinking 8320 is only like, $10 more on sale....can't decide. Seriously. Pricing is kinda whacked.


Definitely go for the 6 core, it will be the higher binned 6300's, so it will *MOST* likely overclock better than the 8320, and I doubt you will need the full 8 cores anyway


----------



## hurricane28

It depends on what you need it for.

If you use it for gaming the extra 2 cores can come in handy because more and more games can utilize more cores than ever...

Also some 8320 are just as fast as the 8350....

personally i would go for the 8350 because its a BEAST.

i have an bad chip but even i can get more than 5ghz out of it


----------



## shampoo911

i've been wondering...

are there any news regarding the Kaveri architecture? will it use FM2 or AM3+ or a new socket...???


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i've been wondering...
> 
> are there any news regarding the Kaveri architecture? will it use FM2 or AM3+ or a new socket...???


From what I've heard thus far, it will be FM2+, which is claimed to be compatible with FM2.


----------



## Seronx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> From what I've heard thus far, it will be FM2+, which is claimed to be compatible with FM2.


FM2 APUs/CPUs can be placed in FM2+ sockets while FM2+ APUs/CPUs can't be placed in FM2 sockets.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i've been wondering...
> 
> are there any news regarding the Kaveri architecture? will it use FM2 or AM3+ or a new socket...???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i've been wondering...
> 
> are there any news regarding the Kaveri architecture? will it use FM2 or AM3+ or a new socket...???
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've heard thus far, it will be FM2+, which is claimed to be compatible with FM2.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> From what I've heard thus far, it will be FM2+, which is claimed to be compatible with FM2.
> 
> 
> 
> FM2 APUs/CPUs can be placed in FM2+ sockets while FM2+ APUs/CPUs can't be placed in FM2 sockets.
Click to expand...

See....this is why I'm confused. I asked about this awhile back here and people said AM3+. I'm not mad at anybody here, it's just....damn, AMD! Give us the truth


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i've been wondering...
> 
> are there any news regarding the Kaveri architecture? will it use FM2 or AM3+ or a new socket...???
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i've been wondering...
> 
> are there any news regarding the Kaveri architecture? will it use FM2 or AM3+ or a new socket...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I've heard thus far, it will be FM2+, which is claimed to be compatible with FM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seronx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> From what I've heard thus far, it will be FM2+, which is claimed to be compatible with FM2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FM2 APUs/CPUs can be placed in FM2+ sockets while FM2+ APUs/CPUs can't be placed in FM2 sockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See....this is why I'm confused. I asked about this awhile back here and people said AM3+. I'm not mad at anybody here, it's just....damn, AMD! Give us the truth
Click to expand...

There is speculation... And then there is the truth. Which noone outside of AMD knows.


----------



## shampoo911

im placing my bets on a FM2+ Kaveri... AM3+ is old... UNLESS... AMD comes clean with a AM4 and a 1xxx series chipset (although, the only advantage of this chipset would be PCI 3.0 and USB 3.0 native support)...


----------



## os2wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> From what I've heard thus far, it will be FM2+, which is claimed to be compatible with FM2.[/quote
> 
> Backwards compatible my frined. be careful what you say. Big difference.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quick question, would an FX-6300 overclocked to 4.5 ghz match an FX-8320 overclocked to 4.5 ghz for single threaded performance? Or should I be kicking myself for getting an FX-6300 instead of an fX-8320?


----------



## Mega Man

single threaded is the same ... they are the same modules


----------



## Durvelle27

FX 8320 @4.4GHz



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945686


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> FX 8320 @4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945686


i had kinda the same results... with a pair of 7970's and i only got 12993 marks... i was expecting like 17k or 15k on the minimum... and with my current rig


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> i had kinda the same results... with a pair of 7970's and i only got 12993 marks... i was expecting like 17k or 15k on the minimum... and with my current rig


were they stock


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> were they stock


xfx black edition: 1000mhz core and 1425mhz memory clocks...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> xfx black edition: 1000mhz core and 1425mhz memory clocks...


well 12k seems about right for that


----------



## Mega Man

welcome !~


----------



## danirich26

Last night i swapped my crappy old CiT Vantage Midi Mesh Case for something which would allow Tank to breathe a bit more freely.... The Aerocool X-Predator Devil Red Case (Fitting with the AMD FX theme!)

So much happier with this case and the cable management in comparison to the old case is astounding, the size difference too is like comparing the Burj Khalifa to Big Ben.... No contest! I'll post an updated CPU-z validation tonight


----------



## danirich26

Here's my updated CPU-z validation!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2882870
On another note, am I stressing my 12V rail too much?

Untitled.jpg 218k .jpg file

It seems like it's using 11.361 of the 12V (I'm taking this literally so stop me if I'm wrong!) If I am over-stressing it (I have had some problems playing games, for instance the computer sometimes will randomly freeze with a buzzing sound coming from the speakers, I have put a new GPU in and put new RAM in and still the problem persists, but only on occasion!) should I turn off my overclocking, or just limit it to not exceed the 12V limit? Thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

no your fine. you dont use up energy
it provides 12v.

i would not put too much stock in software either. software voltage sensors tend to be far from accurate only true method is with a multimeter


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> overclocking a 8350 will consume just as much power, and create as much heat.
> 
> They are over priced anyways.


So, are you implying that I should spring for one?


----------



## MrDinoX

Quick question,

Is this normal on a fx 4100? Bus speed is below 200, and im not seeing others with below 200 bus speed like mine on their CPUZ validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/2783435

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayflores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> Is this normal on a fx 4100? Bus speed is below 200, and im not seeing others with below 200 bus speed like mine on their CPUZ validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2783435
> 
> Thanks in advance


normal, amd's power saving feats' kickin in


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayflores*
> 
> normal, amd's power saving feats' kickin in


Thanks ser jayflo! Mabuhay!


----------



## waffles887

I'd like to be added too, just got my 8320








http://valid.canardpc.com/2884563
Don't know why the clock speed is at 3.7ghz even though i never overclocked, but hey its just free performance


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waffles887*
> 
> I'd like to be added too, just got my 8320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2884563
> Don't know why the clock speed is at 3.7ghz even though i never overclocked, but hey its just free performance


Its just your CPU is turbo'ing that's all. Remember 8320 has a max turbo of 4GHz.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> Is this normal on a fx 4100? Bus speed is below 200, and im not seeing others with below 200 bus speed like mine on their CPUZ validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2783435
> 
> Thanks in advance


Its normal as its still 200


----------



## dixson01974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Its normal as its still 200


Yep. AMD is still using 200 FSB on the FX series. APU are 100 FSB.


----------



## ebduncan

i think he was questioning why it was a few tenths away from being 200mhz.

its fine, all boards have a small flux in operating frequency.


----------



## OldBarzo

HI
Just upgraded to FX6300 and running @ 4.2Ghz[

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/2887562][/url]

Oldbarzo


----------



## MrDinoX

Thanks for the reply everyone,

another question, I overclocked again my 4100 and just changed the CPU multiplier to x20 and now running 4GHz,

I noticed when I checked the Memory on CPU-Z im getting a DRAM frequency of 400MHz and seeing FSBRAM = 1:2 when CPU multiplier is at x20

When Im not overclocking my CPU, running at stock 3.6 GHz, im getting a DRAM Frequency of 933MHz and FSBRAM = 3:14 which is the normal speed of my RAM's

BTW Im using 2x4gb crucial ballistix tracer 1866

Is this normal that memory down clocks when CPU multiplier is increased?


----------



## Mega Man

what speed is your ram set to run @ in bios. if auto take it off and set it manually


----------



## MrDinoX

Mine is set to its XMP profile 1.3 at 1866mhz, so i need to set it manually then?


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Update: Slight improvement in OC 4.305Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2889490

Oldbarzo


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> Thanks for the reply everyone,
> 
> another question, I overclocked again my 4100 and just changed the CPU multiplier to x20 and now running 4GHz,
> 
> I noticed when I checked the Memory on CPU-Z im getting a DRAM frequency of 400MHz and seeing FSBRAM = 1:2 when CPU multiplier is at x20
> 
> When Im not overclocking my CPU, running at stock 3.6 GHz, im getting a DRAM Frequency of 933MHz and FSBRAM = 3:14 which is the normal speed of my RAM's
> 
> BTW Im using 2x4gb crucial ballistix tracer 1866
> 
> Is this normal that memory down clocks when CPU multiplier is increased?


Yes set the RAM manually and CPUZ should pick it up. Show us a pick of the CPUZ like this. Using auto and just the mutiplier sets the RAM for you.


Also about the FSB, I leave the multiplier at 20.0 and set the FSB up. @ 20 multi. 225 FSB would be 4.5 GHz and 230 would be 4.6 because the multiplier is 20.0 or 2x. If the multi is 21.0 and the FSB is 225 you should end up with a 4.6 Ghz target or near that on the CPU.


----------



## jason387

Can I join the club?




There's something wrong with my ram timings too. In the bios I've manually set the timings at 1600Mhz at 9-9-9-24-41. But cpuz doesn't pick it up correctly. Here have a look.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> Mine is set to its XMP profile 1.3 at 1866mhz, so i need to set it manually then?


yes i would recommend it !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with my ram timings too. In the bios I've manually set the timings at 1600Mhz at 9-9-9-24-41. But cpuz doesn't pick it up correctly. Here have a look.


welcome !~


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with my ram timings too. In the bios I've manually set the timings at 1600Mhz at 9-9-9-24-41. But cpuz doesn't pick it up correctly. Here have a look.


Whoa, you need only 1.4v to keep your FX-6300 stable at 4.8 GHz? Man you've got an awesome chip. I need 1.42v to keep my FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz stable.

Yeah so anyone feel like their Piledriver/Bulldozer CPU needs an upgrade? Because I don't, then again my FX-6300 is at 4.5 GHz and I'm kinda kicking myself for not getting an FX-8320. But an overclocked FX-6300 should be comparable to an i5-3570k right? Yeah upgrading to a Steamroller 8-core seems tempting but I'll probably pass on it for a while if my FX-6300 is still handling well.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Whoa, you need only 1.4v to keep your FX-6300 stable at 4.8 GHz? Man you've got an awesome chip. I need 1.42v to keep my FX-6300 at 4.5 GHz stable.
> 
> Yeah so anyone feel like their Piledriver/Bulldozer CPU needs an upgrade? Because I don't, then again my FX-6300 is at 4.5 GHz and I'm kinda kicking myself for not getting an FX-8320. But an overclocked FX-6300 should be comparable to an i5-3570k right? Yeah upgrading to a Steamroller 8-core seems tempting but I'll probably pass on it for a while if my FX-6300 is still handling well.


I can get my FX 6300 stable at 4.4Ghz with 1.37v and lower vcore in Windows, around 1.35v. Here's a 10 round run with intel burn in test at maximum setting.


Download core temp. Take a screenshot and upload it here. I want to see the VID of your chip. From what I hear the lower that is the more OC headroom you have. My VID is 1.2375v.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I can get my FX 6300 stable at 4.4Ghz with 1.37v and lower vcore in Windows, around 1.35v. Here's a 10 round run with intel burn in test at maximum setting.
> 
> 
> Download core temp. Take a screenshot and upload it here. I want to see the VID of your chip. From what I hear the lower that is the more OC headroom you have. My VID is 1.2375v.


My stock core voltage? Yeah it was at 1.28v.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> My stock core voltage? Yeah it was at 1.28v.


My stock voltage is at 1.2375v. That's why my chip allows for better overclocking. How much vcore does it take you to reach 4Ghz stable? Mine need 1.284v for 4Ghz. Passed 9+ hours of prime 95 with that. Temps got high though. But are never that high during gaming.


----------



## Mega Man

or not... core temp causes me and others BSOD.. you can just look on hwinfo64 and it shows vid AOD or a myriad of other programs


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> My stock voltage is at 1.2375v. That's why my chip allows for better overclocking. How much vcore does it take you to reach 4Ghz stable? Mine need 1.284v for 4Ghz. Passed 9+ hours of prime 95 with that. Temps got high though. But are never that high during gaming.


I was able to reach stock voltage at 4.0 GHz but I didn't stress test it, I got to 4.2 GHz which was stable at 1.32v and then I got to 4.5 GHz which is stable at 1.42v.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or not... core temp causes me and others BSOD.. you can just look on hwinfo64 and it shows vid AOD or a myriad of other programs


Okay. I encountered the same thing and then came across this version of core temp which was fine. I got sacred as every time I opened core temp my computer restarted. Lol. Are there many people out there with the FX 6300 with a VID of 1.2375v or is mine a few among those that had such a low VID?


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Another incremental jump for My FX6300.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2891221

Oldbarzo


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi

Another notch upward, now 4.5Ghz, still no volt increase.

ttp://valid.canardpc.com/2892120

Oldbarzo

Edit: Well that was short lived, failed prime 95 after 5mins. Increased CPU V but still failed. Back to previous
4.4Ghz.


----------



## ceaze one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Another notch upward, now 4.5Ghz, still no volt increase.
> 
> ttp://valid.canardpc.com/2892120
> 
> Oldbarzo


Cool! Looks like you got a good chip. My FX-6300 is running at 4.5 ghz at 1.38v and 48c at load thanks to the NH-D14. I want to try and push it to 4.8 but I'm sure my vcore temps will go above 55c, which I'm not comfortable with. Right now my vcore idles at 38-41c and reaches 52c when benchmarking. I can't complain though, a chip overclocked 1ghz which a slight voltage increase that stays pretty cool under load is a good chip to me


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ceaze one*
> 
> Cool! Looks like you got a good chip. My FX-6300 is running at 4.5 ghz at 1.38v and 48c at load thanks to the NH-D14. I want to try and push it to 4.8 but I'm sure my vcore temps will go above 55c, which I'm not comfortable with. Right now my vcore idles at 38-41c and reaches 52c when benchmarking. I can't complain though, a chip overclocked 1ghz which a slight voltage increase that stays pretty cool under load is a good chip to me


We got the same cpu and gpu. Lol. Want to have a 3D Mark run







?


----------



## jigzaw

I like to know can an FX6350 go past a cinebench cpu single core score past 1.22+. Currently my FX6300 reaches 1.18-9. My multipier it set 17.5-22.5x, bus 209, ht 2090 (auto) set at 1.225v. My SuperTalent 1600 ddr3 is rated 9-9-9-28-37 but I have set it to 1672 (836) but use the JEDEC#6 ratring of 838 11-11-11-30-41. I want a reliable workstation, 60% for CAD, 15% for rendering and 25% for email and web research.

Will a FX6350 using the same ram or with 1866 ram reach or exceed this level? thanks


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> I like to know can an FX6350 go past a cinebench cpu single core score past 1.22+. Currently my FX6300 reaches 1.18-9. My multipier it set 17.5-22.5x, bus 209, ht 2090 (auto) set at 1.225v. My SuperTalent 1600 ddr3 is rated 9-9-9-28-37 but I have set it to 1672 (836) but use the JEDEC#6 ratring of 838 11-11-11-30-41. I want a reliable workstation, 60% for CAD, 15% for rendering and 25% for email and web research.
> 
> Will a FX6350 using the same ram or with 1866 ram reach or exceed this level? thanks


Here's your answer-


Good enough







?


----------



## d3adsy

Hey ya'll! What you think about my little overclock

Core Voltage is set to 1,400 and the highest temp i got was 67 C. But as you can see last 4 stages time and speed has dropped. I noticed that at the end of the run core speed always drops so is this good or bad?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Hey ya'll! What you think about my little overclock
> 
> Core Voltage is set to 1,400 and the highest temp i got was 67 C. But as you can see last 4 stages time and speed has dropped. I noticed that at the end of the run core speed always drops so is this good or bad?


That's bad. It means that your vrms cannot handle the load and it's throttling. Max temps are 62c and you have exceeded that with 67c.


----------



## d3adsy

So i need to downclock, right?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> So i need to downclock, right?


What are your vrm temps? It could either be that your mobo cannot handle the TDP of the chip overclocked or the vrms on the mobo(on the left of the cpu socket) are over heating) or that you have your power saving options in the bios enabled.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> I like to know can an FX6350 go past a cinebench cpu single core score past 1.22+. Currently my FX6300 reaches 1.18-9. My multipier it set 17.5-22.5x, bus 209, ht 2090 (auto) set at 1.225v. My SuperTalent 1600 ddr3 is rated 9-9-9-28-37 but I have set it to 1672 (836) but use the JEDEC#6 ratring of 838 11-11-11-30-41. I want a reliable workstation, 60% for CAD, 15% for rendering and 25% for email and web research.
> 
> Will a FX6350 using the same ram or with 1866 ram reach or exceed this level? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your answer-
> 
> 
> Good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

At those voltages? Really? I'm thinking this is a steal for the price.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What are your vrm temps? It could either be that your mobo cannot handle the TDP of the chip overclocked or the vrms on the mobo(on the left of the cpu socket) are over heating) or that you have your power saving options in the bios enabled.


The power saving option is turned off and i touched vrm heatsink and it was hot. Don't know the temps of vrm cuz i don't know programs that will show it.


----------



## Mega Man

i dunno if asrock has a temp sensor but check hwinfo64

you may need a fan on the vrms ( stock amd hs fan works fine )
vrms do not need alot of air movement i know ppl who throw 2x40 mm fans there and they work great, you can zip tie, double sided sticky tape or screw them on


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> At those voltages? Really? I'm thinking this is a steal for the price.


Yeah I kept LLC to extreme. On max load it went upto 1.44v though. That was while stress testing.


----------



## jason387

Download HW Monitor. I could be mistaken but I think TMPIN0 in HW Monitor would be your vrm temps.


----------



## Mega Man

hwmonitor is also kinda glitchy hwinfo64 imo is far superior


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hwmonitor is also kinda glitchy hwinfo64 imo is far superior


But doesn't show vrm temps.


----------



## Mega Man

if there is a temps sensor it shows it. my gpus my cpu and my mobo i have access to all temp sensors.... and then some


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> if there is a temps sensor it shows it. my gpus my cpu and my mobo i have access to all temp sensors.... and then some


My vrm temps aren't shown in HW info but are shown in HW Monitor.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Download HW Monitor. I could be mistaken but I think TMPIN0 in HW Monitor would be your vrm temps.


My mobo does not have vrm temp sensor. Problem solved


----------



## d3adsy

This is my HWMonitor.

It's taken when i stress test my CPU and when i touched vrm heatsink it was pretty hot.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> This is my HWMonitor.
> 
> It's taken when i stress test my CPU and when i touched vrm heatsink it was pretty hot.


No sensor! I don't get it. I overclocked my FX 6300 on my mobo and this is a 6 core chip on a mobo that's not as good as yours a part from vrm design and mine doesn't throttle. You can put a fan over the vrms and see if the the throttling stops. Do you have something called APM in your bios? It's know to downclock or throttle chips even at stock frequency. Disable it if you have it in your bios.


----------



## d3adsy

I had some thoughts of making a watercooled vrm block or something like that but i dont have much room there. And i turned off all power saving options in BIOS. Maybe my CPU doesn't want to be overclocked


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> I had some thoughts of making a watercooled vrm block or something like that but i dont have much room there. And i turned off all power saving options in BIOS. Maybe my CPU doesn't want to be overclocked


Did you disable APM ?


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Did you disable APM ?


yes


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> yes


Run IBT again and keep cpu z open and while it's stress testing to check it the clock speed is lowering.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Run IBT again and keep cpu z open and while it's stress testing to check it the clock speed is lowering.


i'll try it but im concerned about my vrm temp cuz when im stress testing CPU the heatsink of vrms are really hot.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> i'll try it but im concerned about my vrm temp cuz when im stress testing CPU the heatsink of vrms are really hot.


Can you touch them for at least 30 seconds while stress testing? If you can't means they are way too hot.


----------



## jigzaw

That is a great result. I think my system can't handle 25x as already froze at 22x. I raised it before at 18x but temperature do rise quicker and my system can hold it at max 53 degrees but AMD heatpipe howls beyond my comfort zone. I have raised the ht to 2508 but no improvement and I place the voltage at 1.235 seems to the best. What I may do is set it at 18-18.5x and 22.5x at turbo end. Also the Open Hardware Monitor 0.6.0 works better for me


----------



## jigzaw

Correction: froze at 23x. Set it at 18x and 22.5x


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Can you touch them for at least 30 seconds while stress testing? If you can't means they are way too hot.


At stock core speed vrm heatsink is ok, but when overclocked i can't touch them for like 30s. Maybe my new WC stops the airflow in my case as you can see in my sig rig i have some "neat" tubing going on there.


----------



## Mega Man

no the problem is with watercooling your HS does not get the airflow from the cpu hs
so you need a fan on the vrms for any real ocing


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no the problem is with watercooling your HS does not get the airflow from the cpu hs
> so you need a fan on the vrms for any real ocing


Yeah but the only time you get temps at the limit or past the limit is during stress testing. Either way I'm mounting a 120 mm fan on my windowed panel to blow air onto the VRM heatsinks when the fans ship in tomorrow.

Yeah I unmounted my VRM fan after I got 4.5 GHz stable, the thing was just way too loud.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no the problem is with watercooling your HS does not get the airflow from the cpu hs
> so you need a fan on the vrms for any real ocing


Exactly. You need air flow. Put a fan over those vrms.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Yeah but the only time you get temps at the limit or past the limit is during stress testing. Either way I'm mounting a 120 mm fan on my windowed panel to blow air onto the VRM heatsinks when the fans ship in tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah I unmounted my VRM fan after I got 4.5 GHz stable, the thing was just way too loud.


so get some small ones 2x40mm work just fine


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so get some small ones 2x40mm work just fine


i got the 2x40mm fans today and installed 2x120mm fans on the side panel. i hope that this should do the trick.


----------



## d3adsy

And thank you all for your recomentations


----------



## Mega Man

how is it working


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> how is it working


In my opinion now everything is working great. I have stable 4,5GHz clock with 1,375V and my vrm heatsink isn't hot anymore. I resetup my WC system and now my CPU temp was also better. Heres a screen of IBT


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> In my opinion now everything is working great. I have stable 4,5GHz clock with 1,375V and my vrm heatsink isn't hot anymore. I resetup my WC system and now my CPU temp was also better. Heres a screen of IBT


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys









When i was doing some maintenance on my PC (clean and apply new TIM) i found my batch number, its FA 1307 PGN

Is there someone who has the same batch number as mine and so yes what performance can you get out of that chip?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I never noticed my batch #, lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Well i noticed a big difference between the batch numbers because some can get much higher than others and others have better memory controllers and others can have higher clock speeds.

I was just wondering


----------



## DarthBaggins

good tidbit of info







Guess I might want to find which ones I have for my FX-4100 and FX-6100 rigs


----------



## MrDinoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Yes set the RAM manually and CPUZ should pick it up. Show us a pick of the CPUZ like this. Using auto and just the mutiplier sets the RAM for you.
> 
> 
> Also about the FSB, I leave the multiplier at 20.0 and set the FSB up. @ 20 multi. 225 FSB would be 5.0GHz and 230 would be 4.6 because the multiplier is 20.0 or 2x. If the multi is 21.0 and the FSB is 225 you should end up with a 4.6 Ghz target or near that on the CPU.


sorry for the late reply, its raining like crazy here in the philippines

Heres the screenshot of DRAM frequency at 400



heres my cpuz validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/2894657

tried setting it manually, still getting 400, where can I change the FSBRAM ratio?

any help would be appreciated thanks..


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDinoX*
> 
> sorry for the late reply, its raining like crazy here in the philippines
> 
> Heres the screenshot of DRAM frequency at 400
> 
> 
> 
> heres my cpuz validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2894657
> 
> tried setting it manually, still getting 400, where can I change the FSBRAM ratio?
> 
> any help would be appreciated thanks..


Don't know Asrock UEFI but is you set it right in the bios it should show in CPUZ. What bios settings do you have the RAM set at and do you have any turbo type settings off? If bios shows higher try reinstalling CPUZ or upgrading to a newer one.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Current Clocking on my work PC's FX-4100


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Hi there count me in. The Windows scheduler patches for bulldozer zambezi, work with this revision of vishera?.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2900004


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Current Clocking on my work PC's FX-4100


1.5v just for 4.6GHz. I got 4.6GHz @1.45v


----------



## kcskcw

i have an fx-4100 with CPU-NB set to 2400mhz

i'm trying to overclock these 4gb x 2 RAM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666)

any idea how to lower the ram timings? thank you


----------



## HeatPwnz

Hello everyone,
in few days I'll be getting FX8350 and MSi 990FXA-GD80... And I was wondering, is updating Bios on mobo really a must have on first boot, or the cpu will run just fine until I set up a system without updating it?
Also I'll be using Windows 8.1

Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcskcw*
> 
> i have an fx-4100 with CPU-NB set to 2400mhz
> 
> i'm trying to overclock these 4gb x 2 RAM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231666)
> 
> any idea how to lower the ram timings? thank you


congratulations









what board are you running?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> in few days I'll be getting FX8350 and MSi 990FXA-GD80... And I was wondering, is updating Bios on mobo really a must have on first boot, or the cpu will run just fine until I set up a system without updating it?
> Also I'll be using Windows 8.1
> 
> Thanks


Its always recommended to use the latest bios no matter what windows.


----------



## Tomlintm

FX-4300 my new recently overclocking


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> in few days I'll be getting FX8350 and MSi 990FXA-GD80... And I was wondering, is updating Bios on mobo really a must have on first boot, or the cpu will run just fine until I set up a system without updating it?
> Also I'll be using Windows 8.1
> 
> Thanks


If it is a V2 it should have shipped with a bios that is compatible with the 8350, but it may not be the latest one available from MSI.

It's my favorite AM3+ board btw


----------



## kcskcw

well, it's an ASrock 990fx extreme9

the ram seems extremely capable, since it's made of Hynix stuff, it's just that i've never really tried to lower the timings before.

Hurricane, would you be kind enough to show me what you've done with your 1866 ram? or if you lowered the timings, if any, at all

thanks in advance.


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If it is a V2 it should have shipped with a bios that is compatible with the 8350, but it may not be the latest one available from MSI.


actually it's V1, and the thing I was trying to ask is... When mobo and cpu come, and when I build the system, will the system work just fine when I set up windows etc., or I first need to update mobo's bios with the older cpu?
and can the mobo be updated without any components on it (excpet plugged into psu)??
I know it's a silly question but I had to ask


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatPwnz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> If it is a V2 it should have shipped with a bios that is compatible with the 8350, but it may not be the latest one available from MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> actually it's V1, and the thing I was trying to ask is... When mobo and cpu come, and when I build the system, will the system work just fine when I set up windows etc., or I first need to update mobo's bios with the older cpu?
> and can the mobo be updated without any components on it (excpet plugged into psu)??
> I know it's a silly question but I had to ask
Click to expand...

It'll work well enough to update BIOS, or should. Even if the board doesn't have a PD bios pre-installed, it should have a BD bios, which would be enough to at least boot up and install an updated version.


----------



## ebduncan

pretty lack buster results on the ocs from the most recent posters.

My 8320 will do 4.5ghz on stock voltage. It does 4.8ghz with 1.45 volts. and does 5ghz with 1.5 volts.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> pretty lack buster results on the ocs from the most recent posters.
> 
> My 8320 will do 4.5ghz on stock voltage. It does 4.8ghz with 1.45 volts. and does 5ghz with 1.5 volts.


im not subbed on this thread but see the blind leading the blind...

so this is for the LULZ


----------



## HeatPwnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> It'll work well enough to update BIOS, or should. Even if the board doesn't have a PD bios pre-installed, it should have a BD bios, which would be enough to at least boot up and install an updated version.


thank you so much, hope it'll run just fine, i'll give in my opinion's when the machine is assembled


----------



## itomic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> pretty lack buster results on the ocs from the most recent posters.
> 
> My 8320 will do 4.5ghz on stock voltage. It does 4.8ghz with 1.45 volts. and does 5ghz with 1.5 volts.


Is it at 5.0Ghz [email protected] P95 or OCCT stable ??


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> Is it at 5.0Ghz [email protected] P95 or OCCT stable ??


I doubt it. An 8350 maybe but an 8320 most likely will need 1.5v or more just for 4.8. Some may have hit it but it's not the norm. 1.4+ volts is fine for 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## Booomer45890

Hi there i have a AMD FX6300 with the Zalman x12 air cooler and the MSI 990fxa-GD80 board currently temp in my BIOS is around 34 and is stock clocking is this normal???


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> Hi there i have a AMD FX6300 with the Zalman x12 air cooler and the MSI 990fxa-GD80 board currently temp in my BIOS is around 34 and is stock clocking is this normal???


Its a bit high if you ask me, is everything stock?

And did you mount the cooler the good way? like tighten the screws enough not too much TIM etc.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> Hi there i have a AMD FX6300 with the Zalman x12 air cooler and the MSI 990fxa-GD80 board currently temp in my BIOS is around 34 and is stock clocking is this normal???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its a bit high if you ask me, is everything stock?
> 
> And did you mount the cooler the good way? like tighten the screws enough not too much TIM etc.


don't listen to him, he doesn't even know your ambients. also the bios sensor is a slower reading.

idle doesn't matter much but max temps do, 34*c is fine if youre in a moderately warm environment.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> Hi there i have a AMD FX6300 with the Zalman x12 air cooler and the MSI 990fxa-GD80 board currently temp in my BIOS is around 34 and is stock clocking is this normal???


d1nky is right, use HWINFO64 and look what you get.

What is your ambient temp?

Do you run that cooler in push or pull or push/pull?


----------



## Booomer45890

its in push pull and ambient temp is around 22 its a tiled room


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> its in push pull and ambient temp is around 22 its a tiled room


temps are fine, no need to worry


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> its in push pull and ambient temp is around 22 its a tiled room


okay that is not too high ambient.

And in push pull that is certainly going to cool good.

I must say that FX chips do not monitor idle temps that well so i suggest to use HWINFO64 and do some testing and see what you get for max temps


----------



## Booomer45890

is the FX6300 a Hotter CPU than the FX6100?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> is the FX6300 a Hotter CPU than the FX6100?


that depends on a lot of things tbh, like vid, cooling etc

but theyre probably about the same clock to clock.

both are 95w TDP

here: http://www.amd.com/uk/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> is the FX6300 a Hotter CPU than the FX6100?


clock for clock it should be cooler but they got it running cooler then bumped up the clock so it actually runs a bit hotter


----------



## Booomer45890

hi there, what is the best way to clock her to 4.0GHz with the above on mind? and what do i do as this would be my First overclock


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booomer45890*
> 
> hi there, what is the best way to clock her to 4.0GHz with the above on mind? and what do i do as this would be my First overclock


This guy has a great thread for OC Bulldozer/Piledriver CPU's: ComputerRestore's Bulldozer/Piledriver OC Guide

It's certainly helped me quite a bit for some stable OCing on this chip


----------



## Mega Man

yea that is a good thread. start with multi only oc till you get your feet under you. hit us up with any qs !~


----------



## DireLeon2010

One more time. Planning to pull the trigger this month. 8350 vs 8320? Opinions?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> One more time. Planning to pull the trigger this month. 8350 vs 8320? Opinions?


Definately a 8350. Will OC much better a lower volts


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'm in the same boat on possibly upping from my 6100 to an 8350/8320 just want more punch in the CPU area.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> One more time. Planning to pull the trigger this month. 8350 vs 8320? Opinions?


I understand some on here believe the 8350 is better binned than the 8320. I disagree. My 8320 humms along at 5ghz.

I would go with the 8320 is a fair bit cheaper.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> One more time. Planning to pull the trigger this month. 8350 vs 8320? Opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand some on here believe the 8350 is better binned than the 8320. I disagree. My 8320 humms along at 5ghz.
> 
> I would go with the 8320 is a fair bit cheaper.
Click to expand...

A lot cheaper, on Newegg at least. I'm still waiting to see if the 8350 will be on sale for $15 or $20 off again. And don't count out the 6350 Baggins.. I hear that's an awesome chip.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> A lot cheaper, on Newegg at least. I'm still waiting to see if the 8350 will be on sale for $15 or $20 off again. And don't count out the 6350 Baggins.. I hear that's an awesome chip.


Oh i like my 6100, but yeah looking into the 8350 or see what the rest of this year might hold also will be looking into a better MoBo, also Microcenter seems to have an awesome deal on the 8350 right now: http://www.microcenter.com/product/401795/FX_8350_4GHz_AM3_Black_Edition_Boxed_Processor


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I understand some on here believe the 8350 is better binned than the 8320. I disagree. My 8320 humms along at 5ghz.
> 
> I would go with the 8320 is a fair bit cheaper.


Not trying to disagree but you can' expect the average 8320 to hit 5GHz well not at reasonable volts. Few can but most don't. I have had two 8320s and both needed over 1.55v just to get 4.8GHz. My 8350 gets 4.8GHz @1.475v. But yes the 8320 is still a pretty good chip and i would recommend one if you don't plan to OC highly.


----------



## digipunk

Hey guys, first of all, hi.. New to the forum here..
Got a question i'd like to ask the FX experts here. I personally know how good the FX is for gaming. Just needs a little overclocking.
So i already have a Gigabyte 880GM d2h motherboard lying spare (with a sempron 145, that's useless to me)
& a single 2 gigs DDR3 1333 MHz RAM stick (simmtronics, a local brand here, still good enough, runs upto 1600 MHz in OC mode)

Here's the motherboard -
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4000#ov

I want to reuse that mobo & plug in an FX 4100 (Not any piledriver since that mobo never recieved any Piledriver supporting BIOS update)
How much of an overclock can i get on that board with an FX 4100.?

Also, should i get another simmtronics RAM stick & pair it up with my old stick & run 4+4 or should i get a whole new set of 4+4 gigs 1600 Mhz HyperX/Vengeance RAM.? How much of a performance difference would i see.? Will i see any performance difference at all or not.? Is it worth it to get the new RAM kit.? RAM is pretty costly here, but still, if it's that important i can buy it. (Main purpose is gaming only, & just normal computer usage, prolly gonna use Windows 8 or maybe 7)

Thirdly, i have a 7850 OC edition 2 gigs which m planning to use with this FX 4100 setup. (Gaming resolution is 1600x900). Will i be seeing any bottleneck.?

PS: M planning to use this system for about 2-3 years. Will it suffice.? Will it be enough to game on atleast 40 fps.?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digipunk*
> 
> Hey guys, first of all, hi.. New to the forum here..
> Got a question i'd like to ask the FX experts here. I personally know how good the FX is for gaming. Just needs a little overclocking.
> So i already have a Gigabyte 880GM d2h motherboard lying spare (with a sempron 145, that's useless to me)
> & a single 2 gigs DDR3 1333 MHz RAM stick (simmtronics, a local brand here, still good enough, runs upto 1600 MHz in OC mode)
> 
> Here's the motherboard -
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4000#ov
> 
> I want to reuse that mobo & plug in an FX 4100 (Not any piledriver since that mobo never recieved any Piledriver supporting BIOS update)
> How much of an overclock can i get on that board with an FX 4100.?
> 
> Also, should i get another simmtronics RAM stick & pair it up with my old stick & run 4+4 or should i get a whole new set of 4+4 gigs 1600 Mhz HyperX/Vengeance RAM.? How much of a performance difference would i see.? Will i see any performance difference at all or not.? Is it worth it to get the new RAM kit.? RAM is pretty costly here, but still, if it's that important i can buy it. (Main purpose is gaming only, & just normal computer usage, prolly gonna use Windows 8 or maybe 7)
> 
> Thirdly, i have a 7850 OC edition 2 gigs which m planning to use with this FX 4100 setup. (Gaming resolution is 1600x900). Will i be seeing any bottleneck.?
> 
> PS: M planning to use this system for about 2-3 years. Will it suffice.? Will it be enough to game on atleast 40 fps.?


I got around 4.7GHz on my 4100 in my work rig, but I'm running an Asus M5A78L-M LX Plus Mobo in it too. Not sure how high you can go on that Gigabyte board.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digipunk*
> 
> Hey guys, first of all, hi.. New to the forum here..
> Got a question i'd like to ask the FX experts here. I personally know how good the FX is for gaming. Just needs a little overclocking.
> So i already have a Gigabyte 880GM d2h motherboard lying spare (with a sempron 145, that's useless to me)
> & a single 2 gigs DDR3 1333 MHz RAM stick (simmtronics, a local brand here, still good enough, runs upto 1600 MHz in OC mode)
> 
> Here's the motherboard -
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4000#ov
> 
> I want to reuse that mobo & plug in an FX 4100 (Not any piledriver since that mobo never recieved any Piledriver supporting BIOS update)
> How much of an overclock can i get on that board with an FX 4100.?
> 
> Also, should i get another simmtronics RAM stick & pair it up with my old stick & run 4+4 or should i get a whole new set of 4+4 gigs 1600 Mhz HyperX/Vengeance RAM.? How much of a performance difference would i see.? Will i see any performance difference at all or not.? Is it worth it to get the new RAM kit.? RAM is pretty costly here, but still, if it's that important i can buy it. (Main purpose is gaming only, & just normal computer usage, prolly gonna use Windows 8 or maybe 7)
> 
> Thirdly, i have a 7850 OC edition 2 gigs which m planning to use with this FX 4100 setup. (Gaming resolution is 1600x900). Will i be seeing any bottleneck.?
> 
> PS: M planning to use this system for about 2-3 years. Will it suffice.? Will it be enough to game on atleast 40 fps.?


Before I upgraded I had my 4100 @ 4.5 with ease but I had a Asus 99x EVO. Not sure about an 880 chipset.

I doubt 2 or 3 years unless you like playing at low settings. The big issue is the mobo. If you can I would get board with a 970 or 990 chipset then you could up to a 8150 or 8350 when they get cheaper. If a piledriver is in the future I would go 990 for sure. I would also recommend 4x4 of good 1600 at the least if you plan to keep up for a couple of years.


----------



## digipunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Before I upgraded I had my 4100 @ 4.5 with ease but I had a Asus 99x EVO. Not sure about an 880 chipset.
> 
> I doubt 2 or 3 years unless you like playing at low settings. The big issue is the mobo. If you can I would get board with a 970 or 990 chipset then you could up to a 8150 or 8350 when they get cheaper. If a piledriver is in the future I would go 990 for sure. I would also recommend 4x4 of good 1600 at the least if you plan to keep up for a couple of years.


Is cpu that much relevant for gaming.? & RAM too.? not the gpu.?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digipunk*
> 
> Is cpu that much relevant for gaming.? & RAM too.? not the gpu.?


For the newer games yes, The RAM is for just basic day to day ops. You should have 8 gigs of good RAM because a lot of programs will run better and your system will run faster and smoother. GPU is very important for gaming of course but to last in the PC world for 2 to 3 years your other components should at least match the GPU performance. A 4100 will be OK for now but to get the best out of it I would to to at least 970 chip-set. 2 years in the PC world is like light years compared to everything else. Heck I think there are tablets running 2 gigs of memory.


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digipunk*
> 
> Hey guys, first of all, hi.. New to the forum here..
> Got a question i'd like to ask the FX experts here. I personally know how good the FX is for gaming. Just needs a little overclocking.
> So i already have a Gigabyte 880GM d2h motherboard lying spare (with a sempron 145, that's useless to me)
> & a single 2 gigs DDR3 1333 MHz RAM stick (simmtronics, a local brand here, still good enough, runs upto 1600 MHz in OC mode)
> 
> Here's the motherboard -
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4000#ov
> 
> I want to reuse that mobo & plug in an FX 4100 (Not any piledriver since that mobo never recieved any Piledriver supporting BIOS update)
> How much of an overclock can i get on that board with an FX 4100.?
> 
> Also, should i get another simmtronics RAM stick & pair it up with my old stick & run 4+4 or should i get a whole new set of 4+4 gigs 1600 Mhz HyperX/Vengeance RAM.? How much of a performance difference would i see.? Will i see any performance difference at all or not.? Is it worth it to get the new RAM kit.? RAM is pretty costly here, but still, if it's that important i can buy it. (Main purpose is gaming only, & just normal computer usage, prolly gonna use Windows 8 or maybe 7)
> 
> Thirdly, i have a 7850 OC edition 2 gigs which m planning to use with this FX 4100 setup. (Gaming resolution is 1600x900). Will i be seeing any bottleneck.?
> 
> PS: M planning to use this system for about 2-3 years. Will it suffice.? Will it be enough to game on atleast 40 fps.?


Yeah the motherboard is what's really under par in that list more than anything else, it will be tough to OC on it even with a good CPU (like the FX-4100) Shoot for at least a 970 chipset (preferably a 990) Asrock has some really nice ones that are pretty reasonable. Here's one that would work well with that CPU: ASRock 990FX Extreme3


----------



## buddha743

My AMD FX8120 game console in an evolution

CPU: 8120/O.C 4G
Graphics Card: Dual Graphics 7950 3-Way CrossFireX
Memory: Kingston / 1600/12G capacity
HDD: WD / black / 1TB
Motherboard: Asus / SABERTOOTH 990FX
Power supply: Toughpower Grand 1050W

http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club/7210#post_19686675

Original AMD FX8120 game console


Evolution AMD FX8120 game console






Taiwan's highest temperature of 38 degrees in summer day It is generally Standby temperature


I use bf4 (Game Beta) test host







Capturing screen full screen




Using MSI Afterburner video performance is not very good resource accounting Asia Taiwan is currently the highest temperature of 38 degrees in summer day

My AMD FX8120 game console is not perfect it has been trying to perfect my feelings I've love it

bf4 (Game Beta) HD viewing recommended







7950 3-Way CrossFireX performance in crysis3 HD viewing recommended



7950 3-Way CrossFireX performance in TombRaider HD viewing recommended


----------



## digipunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Yeah the motherboard is what's really under par in that list more than anything else, it will be tough to OC on it even with a good CPU (like the FX-4100) Shoot for at least a 970 chipset (preferably a 990) Asrock has some really nice ones that are pretty reasonable. Here's one that would work well with that CPU: ASRock 990FX Extreme3


The issue is, i already have that 880GM board as a spare board. THat's the only reason m not choosing Piledriver & getting a bulldozer (since my mobo doesn't support piledriver)
I just wanna know, with some plastic fans over my VRM (cheap plastic cooling), how much of an OC can i achieve on that board (not too hardcore, just stable enough for gaming & something that doesn't put my mobo at the risk of exploding)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buddha743*
> 
> My AMD FX8120 game console in an evolution
> 
> CPU: 8120/O.C 4G
> Graphics Card: Dual Graphics 7950 3-Way CrossFireX
> Memory: Kingston / 1600/12G capacity
> HDD: WD / black / 1TB
> Motherboard: Asus / SABERTOOTH 990FX
> Power supply: Toughpower Grand 1050W
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-piledriver-owners-club/7210#post_19686675
> 
> Original AMD FX8120 game console
> 
> 
> Evolution AMD FX8120 game console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use bf4 (Game Beta) test host
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing screen full screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using MSI Afterburner video performance is not very good resource accounting Asia Taiwan is currently the highest temperature of 38 degrees in summer day
> 
> My AMD FX8120 game console is not perfect it has been trying to perfect my feelings I've love it
> 
> bf4 (Game Beta) HD viewing recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 7950 3-Way CrossFireX performance in crysis3 HD viewing recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 7950 3-Way CrossFireX performance in TombRaider HD viewing recommended


that is an amazing machine you got there man









It looks like something..... i never seen before









Why so many fans man? is this machine actually cool? I bet its utterly loud tho LOL


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digipunk*
> 
> The issue is, i already have that 880GM board as a spare board. THat's the only reason m not choosing Piledriver & getting a bulldozer (since my mobo doesn't support piledriver)
> I just wanna know, with some plastic fans over my VRM (cheap plastic cooling), how much of an OC can i achieve on that board (not too hardcore, just stable enough for gaming & something that doesn't put my mobo at the risk of exploding)


That's really a trial and error however I can't imagine getting too much of an OC (certainly no where close to what the CPU is capable of) I have seen people do exactly what you are thinking and use small fans (like the ones that come with stock coolers) and rig them in front of the VRM and then if you invest in a decent water cooler (that wouldn't be a waste as you can re-use it if you upgrade at some point) to make up for it, I'm sure you can get something out of it. As for how much you'll just have to see


----------



## shampoo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that is an amazing machine you got there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like something..... i never seen before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why so many fans man? is this machine actually cool? I bet its utterly loud tho LOL


what i see, is a massive waste of airflow...


----------



## hurricane28

LOL yeah, this thing is definitely not running cool at all


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shampoo911*
> 
> what i see, is a massive waste of airflow...


He could definitely benefit from watercooling, would free up so much of the clutter of his Fan on Fan action.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Well. for better or for worse, I just pulled the trigger on the mobo.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Well. for better or for worse, I just pulled the trigger on the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851


That's most definitely an upgrade. That's a good board, I had my 4100 in there and now it's in my wife's with a Phenom II Quad core. I had no trouble overclocking with it. I love the UEFI.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Good to know as I want to switch mobos myself not liking the gigabyte one I have that came with the rig from Ibp


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Good to know as I want to switch mobos myself not liking the gigabyte one I have that came with the rig from Ibp


Almost got this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131874

But liked the idea of having two PCI Express slots at X16 instead of duel X8 for X-Fire. Plus it was at %10 off.


----------



## Aragos

aragos here

i'm an fx8350 owner..just built my pc..my mobo is the asrock 990fx extreme 4

i did a mild oc to 4.5 ghz but read i shouldnt go highier with this mobo

here my cpuz

http://valid.canardpc.com/hna1ud


----------



## Mega Man

umm..... need rig specs build a rig in rig builder. upper right hand corner


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aragos*
> 
> aragos here
> 
> i'm an fx8350 owner..just built my pc..my mobo is the asrock 990fx extreme 4
> 
> i did a mild oc to 4.5 ghz but read i shouldnt go highier with this mobo
> 
> here my cpuz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/hna1ud


Why can't you go past 4.5?, it could use better VRM cooling but with a 8+2 phase & 990fx chipset it should not have any trouble overclocking to at least 4.7 with an 8350 FX. Yes sig rig would be nice.


----------



## DireLeon2010

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351

Well....I'd be pissed if I payed $800 for this at release. Now it's $390 with a water cooler?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113351
> 
> Well....I'd be pissed if I payed $800 for this at release. Now it's $390 with a water cooler?


Well where i am from they are 299 euro's but seems pointless to me because it has the same performance as the 8350 that costs 177 euro's here.

Most of the 8350's can clock to 5ghz and even more can have 4.7 without the ginormous 220W TDP


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well where i am from they are 299 euro's but seems pointless to me because it has the same performance as the 8350 that costs 177 euro's here.
> 
> Most of the 8350's can clock to 5ghz and even more can have 4.7 without the ginormous 220W TDP


I would never spend that much but from what I hear the 220w is lots of head room, it doesn't really draw that much. It is supposed to give you 5 Ghz but without heavy overclocking and the heat that comes with it. But I don't think it's worth the price.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well where i am from they are 299 euro's but seems pointless to me because it has the same performance as the 8350 that costs 177 euro's here.
> 
> Most of the 8350's can clock to 5ghz and even more can have 4.7 without the ginormous 220W TDP


hate to tell you but 125w tdp is at stock... it only goes up when you oc.......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> hate to tell you but 125w tdp is at stock... it only goes up when you oc.......


Ah okay i so the MAX TDP is 220 than, but even than you must agree with me that its an heavy overpriced CPU









I mean for 20/30 euro's more i can have an Intel I7 4770K i know what i was going to buy if i would spend that much money for CPU


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'll go for an 8350 over the 95's for now still not a big enough jump and for the price I could go Intel instead


----------



## Horsemama1956

Got my 6300 today. Very noticeable improvement from my overclocked a8-5600k. Also grabbed a new case and an H60 for it since it was on sale. Only at 4.4Ghz right now, might try for 4.6 as temps are only hitting 40 with IBT, will be messing around with the oc later. NB at 2400.

http://valid.canardpc.com/1139lz


----------



## Mega Man

make sure to use ibt-avx or prime

regular ibt is not that great for stability

you can find the avx version in the 83xx thread in my sig ( opening post )


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Got my 6300 today. Very noticeable improvement from my overclocked a8-5600k. Also grabbed a new case and an H60 for it since it was on sale. Only at 4.4Ghz right now, might try for 4.6 as temps are only hitting 40 with IBT, will be messing around with the oc later. NB at 2400.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1139lz


interesting note but your cpu z says QPI link, which is a intel thing.

I'm sure you can ramp up the clock speed a good bit more.


----------



## DarthBaggins

With that board I he should be able to bump it up quite a bit more


----------



## Horsemama1956

Looks like the QPI/HT thing is a bug in CPUz when validating, as it shows up as HT in the actual program. Got it at 4.6 right now with 1.425 vcore and the NB at 2600. Only 4 hours Prime stable, will test further tonight. Not going to bother with much more until I grab an 8 or 16 Gig set of memory as I really don't want to have to redo it. Temps are only hitting 55. Right now I have 2 of the Corsair fans as push/pull, is that fine or is it worth buying a better set of fans? The temps seem fine to me. CPU and GPU both idle at about 30.


----------



## Mike813

http://valid.canardpc.com/2883741


----------



## Moragg

Quick question for all you guys since I couldn't find a 6300 Owners Club:

How good is the IPC of Vishera vs Thuban? I have a 1055T, and I was wondering what the "equivalent" speed of Vishera would need be to get the same gaming performance (OCed of course).


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quick question for all you guys since I couldn't find a 6300 Owners Club:
> 
> How good is the IPC of Vishera vs Thuban? I have a 1055T, and I was wondering what the "equivalent" speed of Vishera would need be to get the same gaming performance (OCed of course).


In what? IPC is not static. It changes based on workload. Thubans are quite old these days and do not use new instruction sets. The FPU side of things thuban is stronger per core vs Fx. Integer wise the fx performs better.

IPC between the two is about the same across the various workloads.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> In what? IPC is not static. It changes based on workload. Thubans are quite old these days and do not use new instruction sets. The FPU side of things thuban is stronger per core vs Fx. Integer wise the fx performs better.
> 
> IPC between the two is about the same across the various workloads.


Just for gaming. Right now I'm stuck into Skyrim, but once that's done what would work best for newer games? I ask becuase swapping my 1055T for a 6300 shouldn't cost much at all.


----------



## jesh462

You're welcome.


----------



## BillyBonz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> make sure to use ibt-avx or prime
> 
> regular ibt is not that great for stability
> 
> you can find the avx version in the 83xx thread in my sig ( opening post )


I read some where that AVX needS 256kb lv 1 cache per "core" so instead of using the core AVX will use the modules' lv 1 cache making the Bulldozer/Pile Driver work as quad core instead of 8 core (8150(20)/8350(20)?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyBonz*
> 
> I read some where that AVX needS 256kb lv 1 cache per "core" so instead of using the core AVX will use the modules' lv 1 cache making the Bulldozer/Pile Driver work as quad core instead of 8 core (8150(20)/8350(20)?


mine works fine using all 8 !~

i dunno about what your talking about sorry....


----------



## DireLeon2010

My 8350 came in a regular box. No more tins, I guess


----------



## Rickyyy369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> My 8350 came in a regular box. No more tins, I guess


Nope. Mine came in a cardboard box too. Albeit it a bit denser cardboard than CPUs normally come in. The tins were a bit of a gimmick. They were nice, but if it costs more to produce them then they're better off using cardboard.


----------



## Mega Man

i <3 my tin, and my clamshell....

1 of mine came in a tin, the other a clamshell


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillyBonz*
> 
> I read some where that AVX needS 256kb lv 1 cache per "core" so instead of using the core AVX will use the modules' lv 1 cache making the Bulldozer/Pile Driver work as quad core instead of 8 core (8150(20)/8350(20)?


I don't think any of the consumer CPUs on the market have that much Level 1 Cache.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BillyBonz*
> 
> I read some where that AVX needS 256kb lv 1 cache per "core" so instead of using the core AVX will use the modules' lv 1 cache making the Bulldozer/Pile Driver work as quad core instead of 8 core (8150(20)/8350(20)?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think any of the consumer CPUs on the market have that much Level 1 Cache.
Click to expand...

AMD has 512_kb_ (64*KB*) of L1 per module with the 8300 chips, as well as 2MB L2 per and 8MB L3 total.


----------



## davcc22

anny one going to add the fx 4130 i think they use the same cores as the 8 core


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> anny one going to add the fx 4130 i think they use the same cores as the 8 core


It is Bulldozer? Thought it was an oddball Vishera. Like the 4170 to the Zambezi.


----------



## KyadCK

41**-anything is Bulldozer.

4*** anything is a 2-module version of the 4-module 8*** chip.


----------



## Sickened1

My new OC for my 8120 http://valid.canardpc.com/bacjie

Could go further, just don't wanna spend the time.


----------



## davcc22

hey do you guys recon that a v8gts will be able to keep up with a 9370 in terms of thermal load


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> hey do you guys recon that a v8gts will be able to keep up with a 9370 in terms of thermal load


If it's like most 8 core Vishera's 4.8 ghz will be about the thermal limit when stressing all cores at 100% load, that would be my guess.


----------



## Cyrious

So, ive been looking around online and I've been wondering whether it'd be better for me to upgrade my main rig from the Q9400 to an FX 6300 and sell/trade the i7-930 for a better PSU. Benchmarks say yes, but i want your opinions.

And if i do get it i intend on overclocking the everloving crap out of it (5ghz is my target, 4.8 otherwise).


----------



## DarthBaggins

Right now I'm debating on switching my 6100 with my 4100 as so far I've seen better numbers and results on the 4100 to my 6100, since I'm planning on selling the "Work" rig after I finish the water cooling on the Frankenstein rig


----------



## Karameikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> hey do you guys recon that a v8gts will be able to keep up with a 9370 in terms of thermal load


Unlikely: the 9370 will probably default to 1.525V CPU. Air coolers all appear to struggle with a Voltage that high on an 8 core CPU. My 9590 with a Zalman 9900 MAX (Qmax of 300W) shot to 80C Core temp within just the first few seconds of a Prime 95 Small FFT run. I couldn't even click "stop test" fast enough when it hit 70C.

Upgraded cooling to the H80i after quite a bit of on line research, and all is well now. Will probably move the Zalman to my 4GHz Phenom II









Edit: As an FYI, the Zalman 9900 MAX was just fine for an 8350 at 4.4GHz with 1.392V under 100% load.


----------



## DireLeon2010

How do these 8350s do at stock settings on stock cooling, temperature wise? I overextended myself this month and might not be able to afford aftermarket until around Black Friday.


----------



## venom9182

my AMD 6300 not overclocked yet but will soon http://valid.canardpc.com/f3cfuc


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> How do these 8350s do at stock settings on stock cooling, temperature wise? I overextended myself this month and might not be able to afford aftermarket until around Black Friday.


You might be able to handle 4.2 boost clock but replace that as soon as possible. It's a shame to run the at anything less than 4.7 Ghz.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> How do these 8350s do at stock settings on stock cooling, temperature wise? I overextended myself this month and might not be able to afford aftermarket until around Black Friday.


would be fine @ stock settings possibly some throttling from apm nothing too major


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> How do these 8350s do at stock settings on stock cooling, temperature wise? I overextended myself this month and might not be able to afford aftermarket until around Black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be able to handle 4.2 boost clock but replace that as soon as possible. It's a shame to run the at anything less than 4.7 Ghz.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> How do these 8350s do at stock settings on stock cooling, temperature wise? I overextended myself this month and might not be able to afford aftermarket until around Black Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> would be fine @ stock settings possibly some throttling from apm nothing too major
Click to expand...

Cool. Thinking about getting an H80. Or an H100, if I get a new case that can fit it


----------



## Karameikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Cool. Thinking about getting an H80. Or an H100, if I get a new case that can fit it


An H80i with both fans installed as push / pull appears to be perform at least as well as an H100 from all of the Charts I've seen. I'm using an H80i, and it is cooling my OC 9590 sufficiently. Anything more would require a custom loop, which I'm considering, but I really question that this chip will be 100% stable much beyond 5GHz as it took me 8 days of tinkering to get it stable after only a 300MHz OC...


----------



## Mega Man

dont hesitate to ask for help, me or others in the CVFZ thread can help you probably !

also thanks fo rthe info alot of ppl have been asking about it, another thought for you is the H220/320 or the CM rebrand now out, highly customizable !


----------



## Tater00nuts

I can't get my 8150/Sabertooth 990FX (sig rig) over 4.3 stable. When I bump it up to 4.4 I have to increase the voltage to 1.4375v to get it to boot into Windows but then when I run Prime the temp jumps to 60+ (ambient is 21/H100i running max fan speed, stock fans, push). At 4.3 and 1.375v it runs Prime fine and never gets above 50. Here are my BIOS settings:

 CPU Manual Voltage is the only one I changed, all other volts set to Auto




As you can see I kept most things at Auto including my memory timings which are defaulting to 11-11-11-28 1T @ 1.50v when they were advertised at 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.35v. Should I manually set these? Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance









*also posted in the [Official] ASUS sabertooth AMD Owners Club thread

as Mega Man suggested in the [Official] ASUS sabertooth AMD Owners Club thread I have made these changes:
CPU LLC to Ultra
CPU/NB LLC to High
CPU Current Capability to 130%
CPU/NB Currnet Capability to 130%
Timings set to 9-9-9-24 2T
DRAM Voltage set to 1.35v
CPU/NB Manual Voltage raised from 1.15 to 1.25
NB Voltage raised from 1.1 to 1.2

Took 1.45v to get into Windows, locked up within seconds of starting Prime. Should I bump the volts a little more? Seems a bit high for just 4.4GHz but I am n00b clocker so


----------



## Mega Man

that means you need more volts. usually, are you sure your ram is solid at advertized speeds?


----------



## Tater00nuts

I honestly don't know. I've never had a problem with it but this is my first time OC'ing. It's G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1600. It wants to default (auto settings) to 11-11-11-28 1T but the website says it will run 9-9-9-24 2T. http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-12800cl9d-8gbsr1


----------



## Mega Man

you are running 2t right ?


----------



## Tater00nuts

Yep, it was set to auto but I set it to 2T


----------



## Rawlie

Tater00nuts...

Try setting RAM to 1.68v. CPU LLC to high.. CPU/NB LLC to high. CPU Current on AUTO. CPU/NB current to AUTO. CPU/NB current capability could also be left on auto including the NB voltage also on auto. I have a lower spec ASUS M5A99VEVo and the M5A97EVO and I find I can get to 4.5 - 4.8 (8120) on 1.45v - 1.5v over volt on CPU. My ram runs same settings 1680mhz but on 1T. Another thing you can maybe try: put the turbo boost up to a higher setting and leave CPU voltage on auto. CPU LLC on high and CPU/NB on high. keeps temps down and still gives you a nice kick with the turbo boost when you need it. (I run like this 24/7 with a bus speed 210. Turbo set to 4.7ghz - hence the ram speed of 1680. my voltage on cpu doesn't go pass 1.47)


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys=]
My 1st time on this specific thread=p

I have a question for you bunch of fx peeps!

I just recently upgraded an fx4300-->8320 because it was bottlenecking my crossfire7950

I will recieve the chip tomorrow through amazon, and well

I decided to buy 8320 over 8350 because specs seem the same just lower clocks...i assume one you pay a preimum for an already OC chip opposed to "do it urself" 8320.

Is there any negatives/positives of me getting 8320 opposed to 8350 (I only got it because it saved me 40 bucks which I am using to invest in increasing cooling on my VRM and case=p UD3 Rev3)


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys=]
> My 1st time on this specific thread=p
> 
> I have a question for you bunch of fx peeps!
> 
> I just recently upgraded an fx4300-->8320 because it was bottlenecking my crossfire7950
> 
> I will recieve the chip tomorrow through amazon, and well
> 
> I decided to buy 8320 over 8350 because specs seem the same just lower clocks...i assume one you pay a preimum for an already OC chip opposed to "do it urself" 8320.
> 
> Is there any negatives/positives of me getting 8320 opposed to 8350 (I only got it because it saved me 40 bucks which I am using to invest in increasing cooling on my VRM and case=p UD3 Rev3)


8350's are binned to OC more compared to 8320. So you will be able to OC a 8350 at lower voltages than a 8320 at same clocks. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> 8350's are binned to OC more compared to 8320. So you will be able to OC a 8350 at lower voltages than a 8320 at same clocks. I could be wrong though.


Correct, you will need less volts to overclock the 8350 hence you will have less heat and can go farther and stay stable. By the way, unless you are looking for 4.8 or higher the 8320 should do just fine.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Validation for LukkyStrike



Seems like my OC is going well. Its odd, ran a torture test with Prime and i lasted over 5 hours (gave up, it was game time) without any issues with these settings, but every time i hit "validate" and do it the "auto" way it locks up on me? anyone have this issue?

I may back it down, i had one random lock up today ( my PC serves as a Media center, i had not used it for a while, and my TV in the living room on an extender lost connection). I was rock solid at 210FSB but, 211 has some funny issues. I played some BF4 for about 4 or so hours today without any problems.


----------



## Devildog83

Not bad for a 4170 - nice Graphics score - Here is what an 8350 can do.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Looks like i need to upgrade. I figured this would last for a bit while i decide where I need to go. I know this damn thing is making my twins (GTX680s) beg for more food. I just am a little disappointed with the options. I got this MB for a steal on sale when one of my PCIe slots died on my last mobo. I should have gone intel, I know that is ****ty to say since i have had nothing but AMD since my 1200+ way back in the day.

Although your CineBench score makes me have some faith, do you think they will be dropping any new chips here soon? or are we saying goodbye to AM3+?


----------



## LukkyStrike

I am confused by this pricing!!!!!!

so i did a bit of digging, and I have some cash rolling in soon, why the hell are the standalone boxes (CPU only) so much pricier than the ones with the coolers? is NewEgg biffing this?


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Correct, you will need less volts to overclock the 8350 hence you will have less heat and can go farther and stay stable. By the way, unless you are looking for 4.8 or higher the 8320 should do just fine.


okay sounds good enough for me,
I am looking for 4.2 ish OC modest nothing big=] soo i guess i am happy by that news!

buh..what does.."binned" mean lol


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> okay sounds good enough for me,
> I am looking for 4.2 ish OC modest nothing big=] soo i guess i am happy by that news!
> 
> buh..what does.."binned" mean lol


Binned is the choice of silicon that AMD uses to decide Clock speeds for a particular CPU. Since the creation of the chips themselves have a certain yield, and in each yield there are "better" pieces. They take the "Better" pieces and use them in their higher end CPU's. Since we are all using the same CPU's the difference is the inherent quality of the yield they were created with.

The "better" chips go to the higher spec chips.

The "average" chips go to the lower spec chips.

The "below-average" go to the bargain chips.

The better the yield, the better the chip.

As you can see my OC of my 4170 is relatively high, so I had a chip that was part of a very high quality yield. My "starting" voltage was VERY low compared to others, so i could push my chip much further.

That is partly why the 9590 chips are not OC well, because they are at the limit of what the Yield can produce, and the voltage is already at the max of the architecture. That said, since they are keeping the best producing yields for the 9xxx series, a 8xxx series that is produced recently will probably not OC as well as one that was bought when the 8xxx series came out.

i over simplified this, and there is much more technicality with this process, but i hope i answered your question.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> Binned is the choice of silicon that AMD uses to decide Clock speeds for a particular CPU. Since the creation of the chips themselves have a certain yield, and in each yield there are "better" pieces. They take the "Better" pieces and use them in their higher end CPU's. Since we are all using the same CPU's the difference is the inherent quality of the yield they were created with.
> 
> The "better" chips go to the higher spec chips.
> 
> The "average" chips go to the lower spec chips.
> 
> The "below-average" go to the bargain chips.
> 
> The better the yield, the better the chip.
> 
> As you can see my OC of my 4170 is relatively high, so I had a chip that was part of a very high quality yield. My "starting" voltage was VERY low compared to others, so i could push my chip much further.
> 
> That is partly why the 9590 chips are not OC well, because they are at the limit of what the Yield can produce, and the voltage is already at the max of the architecture. That said, since they are keeping the best producing yields for the 9xxx series, a 8xxx series that is produced recently will probably not OC as well as one that was bought when the 8xxx series came out.
> 
> i over simplified this, and there is much more technicality with this process, but i hope i answered your question.


nah i like this "dumb" down version it makes sense, better than what a wiki can write about lol
+1

I guess i got lucky with my fx4300 cause...my oc can go up as high at 5.3 with minimal voltage increase and almost no heat increase. pretty kool if u ask me. I guess i got them high quality bin that or 95w reasons.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> nah i like this "dumb" down version it makes sense, better than what a wiki can write about lol
> +1
> 
> I guess i got lucky with my fx4300 cause...my oc can go up as high at 5.3 with minimal voltage increase and almost no heat increase. pretty kool if u ask me. I guess i got them high quality bin that or 95w reasons.


wow...but is it prime stable? Booting into windows with 5.3 and prime stable are two different things


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> wow...but is it prime stable? Booting into windows with 5.3 and prime stable are two different things


Very true, I know my 4100 was prime stable at 4.5, and at 4.76 all it could do was not prime stable but could boot into windows w/ minimal tasks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> I am confused by this pricing!!!!!!
> 
> so i did a bit of digging, and I have some cash rolling in soon, why the hell are the standalone boxes (CPU only) so much pricier than the ones with the coolers? is NewEgg biffing this?


I would stick with the 8350, from all accounts so far the 9XXX is not worth the extra money. Your biggest benefit will be from the 8 cores but higher clocks will help too.

Here is one for $185 - http://www.portatech.com/catalog/viewitem.asp?ID=74833&r=p&utm_source=pricewatch&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=AMD+FD8350FRHKBOX&utm_campaign=CPU


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would stick with the 8350, from all accounts so far the 9XXX is not worth the extra money. Your biggest benefit will be from the 8 cores but higher clocks will help too.
> 
> Here is one for $185 - http://www.portatech.com/catalog/viewitem.asp?ID=74833&r=p&utm_source=pricewatch&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=AMD+FD8350FRHKBOX&utm_campaign=CPU


thanks for the search, i have found similar prices, hell AMD has it listed for 6 bucks less









i will see, i think if i can hold out for the Black Friday sales i should be able to get it for even less.....

I am just a bit nervous about buyers remorse when they drop the new sockets here in Q1/Q2 of 2014, but looking around 4.7/4.8 is a regular 24/7 OC for that chip, so maybe i should just pull the trigger.


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImJJames*
> 
> wow...but is it prime stable? Booting into windows with 5.3 and prime stable are two different things


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Very true, I know my 4100 was prime stable at 4.5, and at 4.76 all it could do was not prime stable but could boot into windows w/ minimal tasks


It is prime stable at 4.7 24/7 which I use, stable for many hours havnt tested for more than 48 hours at 5.0,

one core shuts down at ~5.3 and all I do is add .2+ volt, up from .1+ on a 4.7
and it runs below 50C at 5 and 40-45C on 4.7 all air cooling and ambient around 80F

Also I would love to post results but I just sold my chip on ebay lol for 8320 so I cant do benchmarks posts for you guys but it is what it is=] I thought it was pretty amazing that such a "low" end chip could OC soo nicely!! On the Overclock 5.0 club im like one of the few with fx4300 with such OC =p i shoulda gone way higher no lie..im SOO tempted to OC it like crazy but fear i might break a 80 buck sold chip lol.

http://valid.canardpc.com/3t979b
above is link of my 5.1 stable at least for 24 hours below 48 hours.

Saddly i didnt add my 5.3 because i didnt know wether they wantted stable overclocks or just reaching the windows screen stable loool


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I think I want to up my 6100 to an 8350 soon, but definitely am holding out for black Friday/cyber Monday







(also possibly upping to the Source 530 tower and another MoBo)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> It is prime stable at 4.7 24/7 which I use, stable for many hours havnt tested for more than 48 hours at 5.0,
> 
> one core shuts down at ~5.3 and all I do is add .2+ volt, up from .1+ on a 4.7
> and it runs below 50C at 5 and 40-45C on 4.7 all air cooling and ambient around 80F
> 
> Also I would love to post results but I just sold my chip on ebay lol for 8320 so I cant do benchmarks posts for you guys but it is what it is=] I thought it was pretty amazing that such a "low" end chip could OC soo nicely!! On the Overclock 5.0 club im like one of the few with fx4300 with such OC =p i shoulda gone way higher no lie..im SOO tempted to OC it like crazy but fear i might break a 80 buck sold chip lol.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3t979b
> above is link of my 5.1 stable at least for 24 hours below 48 hours.
> 
> Yes the 4300 is a great chip and stays cool because it's 95w, it's limit is 4 cores instead of 8. The newest from AMD seems to be headed towards the APU market. I think these and the 9xxx series will be the last of the AM3+ stuff. AM2+ will be the socket of the future for what I here but I guess we will see soon. I still do not regret getting the top of the line FX and the CHVFZ as I am not sold on APU yet for high end gaming. My mind may change and that may be the next build.
> 
> Saddly i didnt add my 5.3 because i didnt know wether they wantted stable overclocks or just reaching the windows screen stable loool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I think I want to up my 6100 to an 8350 soon, but definitely am holding out for black Friday/cyber Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also possibly upping to the Source 530 tower and another MoBo)


The motherboard is a must for an 8350. A Saberkitty, CHVFZ, UD5 or better yet a UD7 will all work great with it. I would not try a 970 or less chipset, 990 is the only way to go if you want to overclock at all. The the board you have will work but with very poor performance.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> It is prime stable at 4.7 24/7 which I use, stable for many hours havnt tested for more than 48 hours at 5.0,
> 
> one core shuts down at ~5.3 and all I do is add .2+ volt, up from .1+ on a 4.7
> and it runs below 50C at 5 and 40-45C on 4.7 all air cooling and ambient around 80F
> 
> Also I would love to post results but I just sold my chip on ebay lol for 8320 so I cant do benchmarks posts for you guys but it is what it is=] I thought it was pretty amazing that such a "low" end chip could OC soo nicely!! On the Overclock 5.0 club im like one of the few with fx4300 with such OC =p i shoulda gone way higher no lie..im SOO tempted to OC it like crazy but fear i might break a 80 buck sold chip lol.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/3t979b
> above is link of my 5.1 stable at least for 24 hours below 48 hours.
> 
> Yes the 4300 is a great chip and stays cool because it's 95w, it's limit is 4 cores instead of 8. The newest from AMD seems to be headed towards the APU market. I think these and the 9xxx series will be the last of the AM3+ stuff. AM2+ will be the socket of the future for what I here but I guess we will see soon. I still do not regret getting the top of the line FX and the CHVFZ as I am not sold on APU yet for high end gaming. My mind may change and that may be the next build.
> 
> Saddly i didnt add my 5.3 because i didnt know wether they wantted stable overclocks or just reaching the windows screen stable loool
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Yeah I think I want to up my 6100 to an 8350 soon, but definitely am holding out for black Friday/cyber Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also possibly upping to the Source 530 tower and another MoBo)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The motherboard is a must for an 8350. A Saberkitty, CHVFZ, UD5 or better yet a UD7 will all work great with it. I would not try a 970 or less chipset, 990 is the only way to go if you want to overclock at all. The the board you have will work but with very poor performance.
Click to expand...

Or UD3, or 970A-UD3, or 970A-UD3P (which is actually kinda bad-ass), or M5A99FX, or the GD80, or...

Basically any 990FX board from ASUS, any Giga board with "UD" in the name, and the top-tier boards from ASRock and MSI. Just be sure to ask about the potential down sides of each, like MSI having no LLC at all.


----------



## ImJJames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Or UD3, or 970A-UD3, or 970A-UD3P (which is actually kinda bad-ass), or M5A99FX, or the GD80, or...
> 
> Basically any 990FX board from ASUS, any Giga board with "UD" in the name, and the top-tier boards from ASRock and MSI. Just be sure to ask about the potential down sides of each, like MSI having no LLC at all.


I agree my asus m5a99x evo r2.0 motherboard overclocks like a beast, pretty much as every single option you want in BIOS for overclocking. (Every voltage can be changed) It only cost $100 open box on new egg







, can't really beat that.


----------



## Kuivamaa

I just swapped my 970A-UD3 for a M5A97 evo R2.0 (6+2), haven't put an octocore in it yet, but it should o/c fine as well.


----------



## Moragg

I have the M5A99FX PRO R2.0 (I don't use CFX/SLI but it was only a few pounds more so I reckon it has better resale value) and love it. Stable, lots and lots of options, nice bios - and right now thermals are the limiting factor in OCing, not the board (which was the case with my last mobo).


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I have the M5A99FX PRO R2.0 (I don't use CFX/SLI but it was only a few pounds more so I reckon it has better resale value) and love it. Stable, lots and lots of options, nice bios - and right now thermals are the limiting factor in OCing, not the board (which was the case with my last mobo).


I have the M5A 99 in the wifes rig, I used to have it with an FX4100 and it was a great board and I built a system for my stepsons GF with the M5A 970 and it's done well too. Not all the bells and whistles of the CHVFZ but solid boards none the less.


----------



## istudy92

Welp I got me an 8320, but Im wondering whats the average OC that this chip can hit without increasing voltage.


----------



## FoamyV

Hey, looking into buying a 8320/8350, what would be a good overclocking motherboard? Figured i might as well ask the people who already have them







Thanks.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoamyV*
> 
> Hey, looking into buying a 8320/8350, what would be a good overclocking motherboard? Figured i might as well ask the people who already have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


this asrock board struggles at higher volts 1.65v + , ive heard the same aboout extreme9 etc

something with a decent vrm section, the sabertooth rev2 is pretty good

but best of the best would be CHVF plus some good cooling!


----------



## Devildog83

Ditto: Sabertooth or CHVFZ, whichever fits your fancy and budget.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Ditto: Sabertooth or CHVFZ, whichever fits your fancy and budget.


just avoid rev1 and rev3 of the sabertooth, ive seen many overclocking/voltage problems on the net

also the CHVFs tend to die a lot!

if it were me, id get the saber and spend the rest on better cooling. if you got the cooling then CHVF it up


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> just avoid rev1 and rev3 of the sabertooth, ive seen many overclocking/voltage problems on the net
> 
> also the CHVFs tend to die a lot!
> 
> if it were me, id get the saber and spend the rest on better cooling. if you got the cooling then CHVF it up


OK, 1st off the Saberkitty is a good board but it has a different color scheme and it's a matter of taste, some don't like it. 2nd, there is a difference between the CHVF and the Z. I have heard nothing about the CHVF or Z dying a lot, I don't know where that came from but I have not heard it. All 3 are good overclockers and the rest is a matter of taste, price and features. I would recommend looking them over, watching and reading reviews and get what you want according to your budget and what features you want. The UD 5 and UD 7 also do very well if you want to got here. Take the advise in these forums but don't treat them as gospel because there will be 20 different opinions about 10 different products. Happy hunting.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> just avoid rev1 and rev3 of the sabertooth, ive seen many overclocking/voltage problems on the net
> 
> also the CHVFs tend to die a lot!
> 
> if it were me, id get the saber and spend the rest on better cooling. if you got the cooling then CHVF it up
> 
> 
> 
> OK, 1st off the Saberkitty is a good board but it has a different color scheme and it's a matter of taste, some don't like it. 2nd, there is a difference between the CHVF and the Z. I have heard nothing about the CHVF or Z dying a lot, I don't know where that came from but I have not heard it. All 3 are good overclockers and the rest is a matter of taste, price and features. I would recommend looking them over, watching and reading reviews and get what you want according to your budget and what features you want. The UD 5 and UD 7 also do very well if you want to got here. Take the advise in these forums but don't treat them as gospel because there will be 20 different opinions about 10 different products. Happy hunting.
Click to expand...

gigas board are more of a headache till you learn the tricks to their bios, after that htey are solid.


----------



## LukkyStrike

well i decided not to wait, the good old mother thought it would be nice to send me a giftcard for Amazon (i do not like amazon), so i used it to pick up a FX-8350. So far my cinebench score went from 3.98 max @ 4.98ghz on the 4170 to a initial run of 6.67 on the 8350, and from 10872 @ 4.98ghz 3dmark 11 to 13119 on the 8350.

i cant wait to push this chip a bit, i hope to hit 4.7 stable, although, i have noticed my MB temperatures on the rise form the extra power requirements this new chip. I might need to keep an eye on it. And i hope that i got a good binned chip, right now max voltage seems to be running around 1.35V, so hopefully i will get some punch out of it. temp wise i am not seeing much more/less out of the temperatures than the last chip.

so far so good


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> well i decided not to wait, the good old mother thought it would be nice to send me a giftcard for Amazon (i do not like amazon), so i used it to pick up a FX-8350. So far my cinebench score went from 3.98 max @ 4.98ghz on the 4170 to a initial run of 6.67 on the 8350, and from 10872 @ 4.98ghz 3dmark 11 to 13119 on the 8350.
> 
> i cant wait to push this chip a bit, i hope to hit 4.7 stable, although, i have noticed my MB temperatures on the rise form the extra power requirements this new chip. I might need to keep an eye on it. And i hope that i got a good binned chip, right now max voltage seems to be running around 1.35V, so hopefully i will get some punch out of it. temp wise i am not seeing much more/less out of the temperatures than the last chip.
> 
> so far so good


fairplay, I wish I had that mobo. im fed up with this asrock!

although it can do some special stuff, it lacks the balls at uber clocks!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://hwbot.org/user/d1nky/


----------



## LukkyStrike

well i do not think i am going to be shooting for those numbers. I have to have this rig running 24/7, the old lady is a bit of a TV junky and this Ceton tuner has been one of the best ideas and the worst. When i have my PC running perfect it is fine, but as soon as i push OC to that no-mans-land she is getting pissed when her recordings are chopped because of a crash, or if i think i am good and stable it will do a random lockup and restart screwing some recording she has going on.

BTW anyone who does not know the power of WMC and Xbox really need to get on Msoft to give us WMC on the new Xbox, i am pissed it will be omitted, and anyone looking to offload their old "gently" used system let me know, i will need to stock up to retain it for the future......


----------



## stampee

Hi all: I recently overclocked my fx8350 to 5 ghz. I got a score of 7.36 in cinebench. I guess this isnt great but not bad either for an fx8350
I then upped it to 5.1 ghz and get a lower cinebench of 6.54 What gives?
cpu ratio 25.5
cpu/nb 2200
ht link speed 2200
dram freq 1600

any advice as I can see I am going backwards not forwards.

Thanks
-Stampee


----------



## cssorkinman

Throttling due to heat or instability will cause that Stampee.


----------



## stampee

Thank you much: it may be heat, I am showing 69c on cpu/package temp. I just ran at 4700 mhz and got a 7.85 cinebench score.
geeze I should go back to 3 ghz and I will really be screaming... sigh









I thought throttling would show the ghz speed dropping in hwmonitor?

-Stampee


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stampee*
> 
> Thank you much: it may be heat, I am showing 69c on cpu/package temp. I just ran at 4700 mhz and got a 7.85 cinebench score.
> geeze I should go back to 3 ghz and I will really be screaming... sigh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought throttling would show the ghz speed dropping in hwmonitor?
> 
> -Stampee


It will show up in OCCT if you pay attention to the graphs it creates.
At 5 ghz you should be around 8.5 on cinebench, so i suspect it was throttling even then.


----------



## stampee

doh: OCCT showed all kinds of throttling. It was jumping all over the place. I think heat is one issue, but it also could be not a stable overclock. I tried all my overclocks as I worked up to 5.1 and they all are doing throttling. I then tried the asus turbo automated overclock it came up with 4300 mhz. I ran that thru occt and saw temps rising to 74C and more throttling. Maybe most of my problems are heat related.
I guess I need to get heat under control before I go any further.
Thank you
-Stampee


----------



## istudy92

So i OC 23 multiplayer 200 nb freq to 4.6 but it throttles idk why, how could I fix that?
Temperature is below 55C both VRM and CPU.
Voltage is .05+
Llc is on extreme.

Keeps jumping 17 multipler to 23 back and fourth.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukkyStrike*
> 
> well i decided not to wait, the good old mother thought it would be nice to send me a giftcard for Amazon (i do not like amazon), so i used it to pick up a FX-8350. So far my cinebench score went from 3.98 max @ 4.98ghz on the 4170 to a initial run of 6.67 on the 8350, and from 10872 @ 4.98ghz 3dmark 11 to 13119 on the 8350.
> 
> i cant wait to push this chip a bit, i hope to hit 4.7 stable, although, i have noticed my MB temperatures on the rise form the extra power requirements this new chip. I might need to keep an eye on it. And i hope that i got a good binned chip, right now max voltage seems to be running around 1.35V, so hopefully i will get some punch out of it. temp wise i am not seeing much more/less out of the temperatures than the last chip.
> 
> so far so good


probably wont hit that with that cooler ( not to be rude ) i dont know what you upgraded from, but make sure you put a fan on the vrms !!!~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So i OC 23 multiplayer 200 nb freq to 4.6 but it throttles idk why, how could I fix that?
> Temperature is below 55C both VRM and CPU.
> Voltage is .05+
> Llc is on extreme.
> 
> Keeps jumping 17 multipler to 23 back and fourth.


1 i would take llc off extreme usually it is not needed, but i have seen a few boards that are not like other boards... 2 are you activly cooling vrms ?


----------



## istudy92

I have two 240 MM fans hitting the VRMs and mobo directly, and one 120 MM fan hitting VRM from the back side of the board.

Extream LLC helped keep my clock stable at. 4.4 with only .025 volt added opposed to unstable .05at 4.4 at high or medium llc strange as it is0.o
Does this define the activity cooling VRM part?


----------



## Mega Man

but yet it throttles


----------



## d1nky

Too much LLC creates the most VRM heat, leading to throttling! basically the vrms are doing twice as much to keep a steady voltage under load etc

also some mobos may need the vrm circuitry on the back cooled, as that also gets hot!

or its APM


----------



## istudy92

Okie ima do so right now ill let you know on the results!

ps. APM how do I disable it anyway to disable it on the bios and not on homescreen?
to disable it you turn off turboboost correct? (which iv done)


----------



## LukkyStrike

on my asus board it is in the CPU set up section with the Cool and Quiet options..


----------



## stampee

Well,, I am trying to solve this throttling problem. occt shows the frequency jumping all over the place. Supposedly this motherboard has a 140w tdp so I should not be having these issues. The vrms have a big heat sink over them on this motherboard. I put my hand on the heat sink and it is cool while it is throttling. The cpu temp shows 51 during an occt run, so its not the cpu overheating. What could be causing this? any advice would be appreciated.
-Stampee


----------



## Mega Man

i dont think your board can handle the chip at the very least most ppl recommend a 970-ud3 ( due to the 8+2 phase vrms ) or a 990fx


----------



## Mike813

FX-8150 OC to 4.3

http://valid.canardpc.com/352p85


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stampee*
> 
> Well,, I am trying to solve this throttling problem. occt shows the frequency jumping all over the place. Supposedly this motherboard has a 140w tdp so I should not be having these issues. The vrms have a big heat sink over them on this motherboard. I put my hand on the heat sink and it is cool while it is throttling. The cpu temp shows 51 during an occt run, so its not the cpu overheating. What could be causing this? any advice would be appreciated.
> -Stampee


your board should be able to overclock without throttling, well it may throttle after an hour or so.

you definitely have the 'V' evo and not the 'M'??

https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AgN1D79Joo7tdE9xMUFlMEVWeFhuckJEVF9aMmtpUFE&gid=4

look at the phase design and the comments.

look for something called APM, VRM APM, active power management, or similar.

this is what sets TDP limits based on several factors, overclocking makes it want to stick to the AMD 125watt TDP, thus throttling.

I had a M5 mobo, their digi vrms are sensitive. I believe the heat/power limit is too low. so when your vrms feel cool, the circuitry is overloaded and throttles for protection.

my advice is to find APM, or anything like that and stick ya rig outside at night then test at very low ambients.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i dont think your board can handle the chip at the very least most ppl recommend a 970-ud3 ( due to the 8+2 phase vrms ) or a 990fx


apparently his mobo has 8 phases on the cpu, although asus has some crappy digi-vrm design on the M5 series.

means each phase only works 12.5% of the time like any other 8 phase, but its a bios/chip setting to protect itself


----------



## stampee

Well; things are much better now. yes I definitely have the -V model. I now am running at 4.82 and no throttling or issues. yeagh my cpu will overheat after a long run, but I know I need a new cooler.
I loaded defaults then used the turboV utility to overclock. It came up with a fsb freq. of 216 and around 4200 speed. I then slowly kept upping the fsb in bios and raised the multiplier a few times as well. I kept watching OCCT and never saw any more throttling or frequency jumps.
I now have 21.5 ratio and cpu freq of 224.
dram 1792
cpu/nb 2464
ht link 2464
cpu voltage is 1.45625
cpu nb 1.346 on auto
cpu vdda 2.6
dram 1.5
all else on auto

I show cinebench scores of 8.08 to 8.26 now. it varies depending on background processes I guess. From what I have been reading this is a typical value for my processor overclocked. In fact I have seen many people at 5 ghz and hey post lower cinebench scores.
I am worn out for now, but will try to shoot for 5ghz at a later date.

Do not ask me what I did to stop the throttling. I haven't the foggiest. Maybe setting things back to default then using the turboV fixed whatever issue was causing it.

Thank you to everyone who has assisted with this problem. below you will see my latest cinebench scores.
-stampee


----------



## LukkyStrike

Just a quick peek into seeing what i could do with the Multi, have not pushed any further.

CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stampee*
> 
> Well; things are much better now. yes I definitely have the -V model. I now am running at 4.82 and no throttling or issues. yeagh my cpu will overheat after a long run, but I know I need a new cooler.
> I loaded defaults then used the turboV utility to overclock. It came up with a fsb freq. of 216 and around 4200 speed. I then slowly kept upping the fsb in bios and raised the multiplier a few times as well. I kept watching OCCT and never saw any more throttling or frequency jumps.
> I now have 21.5 ratio and cpu freq of 224.
> dram 1792
> cpu/nb 2464
> ht link 2464
> cpu voltage is 1.45625
> cpu nb 1.346 on auto
> cpu vdda 2.6
> dram 1.5
> all else on auto
> 
> I show cinebench scores of 8.08 to 8.26 now. it varies depending on background processes I guess. From what I have been reading this is a typical value for my processor overclocked. In fact I have seen many people at 5 ghz and hey post lower cinebench scores.
> I am worn out for now, but will try to shoot for 5ghz at a later date.
> 
> Do not ask me what I did to stop the throttling. I haven't the foggiest. Maybe setting things back to default then using the turboV fixed whatever issue was causing it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has assisted with this problem. below you will see my latest cinebench scores.
> -stampee
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's very low voltage for 4.8. I have mine at 1.48v for 4.8 and I would have to go to 1.5+ to run P95 for any length of time. I don't load my CPU 100% but for bench's so I get away with it but I would not be supprised if you have stability issues unless you give it more Volts. Your cooling may not handle it but IMHO you need more volts. Don't know if that board can handle it but I run at 245 FSB and 19.5 multi and it seems to be the least heat and most stability.


----------



## Buckley19

http://valid.canardpc.com/csmuem


----------



## DireLeon2010

The God-Phoenix is go!









Also....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113352


----------



## famous1994

^
Very tempting for only $220


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> ^
> Very tempting for only $220


Yes. I know, huh? Gonna buy a new monitor for my 8350 rig though instead.


----------



## LukkyStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> The God-Phoenix is go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113352


i saw that today, i was kinda pissed i got the 8350 for 199, i should have waited....

Although, then again i am running 4.5GHZ 24/7 right now, but it would have been nice to have a shot at a better binned CPU. I found out after my return window that the Microcenter in Chicago still had metal box 8350's for the same price i got mine from Amazon. I will regret that decision not to drive up there and pick one up. Mine seems a weak overclocker compared to my FX-4170....


----------



## DireLeon2010

$139.99 with PROMO CODE EMCWVWV27









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113285&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL121213&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121213-_-EMC-121213-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19113285-L04C

I wonder if you could order the tin box from AMD? Yes, I'd actually do something like that.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Is the stock fan a lot quieter for the latest FX HSFs, or am I doing something wrong? I can hear it spin up, but doesn't scream like a Banshee like my Zosmas stock fan.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is the stock fan a lot quieter for the latest FX HSFs, or am I doing something wrong? I can hear it spin up, but doesn't scream like a Banshee like my Zosmas stock fan.


I really don't know but they look the same as the old heatpiped ones that came with the 965's etc. Some of them were pretty quiet and some would drive me nutz with the whine they made. The Zosma's ( 960T's) I have came with really weak coolers - no heatpipes at all.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*
> 
> Is the stock fan a lot quieter for the latest FX HSFs, or am I doing something wrong? I can hear it spin up, but doesn't scream like a Banshee like my Zosmas stock fan.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know but they look the same as the old heatpiped ones that came with the 965's etc. Some of them were pretty quiet and some would drive me nutz with the whine they made. The Zosma's ( 960T's) I have came with really weak coolers - no heatpipes at all.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. I'm using my old 965s cooler for the Zosma. Forgot







Didn't want to use that Athlon II crap they gave me.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That's very low voltage for 4.8. I have mine at 1.48v for 4.8 and I would have to go to 1.5+ to run P95 for any length of time. I don't load my CPU 100% but for bench's so I get away with it but I would not be supprised if you have stability issues unless you give it more Volts. Your cooling may not handle it but IMHO you need more volts. Don't know if that board can handle it but I run at 245 FSB and 19.5 multi and it seems to be the least heat and most stability.


Is that 4.8GHz


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Is that 4.8GHz


I think it is but it was done a while ago so it could be 4.8 or 4.9. Cinebench just reads what the UEFI says but the clocks were changed in AI Suite.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I think it is but it was done a while ago so it could be 4.8 or 4.9. Cinebench just reads what the UEFI says but the clocks were changed in AI Suite.


If so its pretty low


----------



## rh pc

Running 245 x 19 = 4.67Ghz @ 1.45V...perfectly stable. Temps reach 45 Celsius max with my XSPC AX360 setup.

BUT, for some reason I run into trouble constantly after that. I was able to boot into windows @ 4.9 and 5Ghz, but cannot get p95 to run stable at all. My question is, since sitting just under 4.7ghz with this CPU is pretty sweet and even if I manage to get to 4.8ghz stable with some tweaking, would an "upgrade" to an FX-8350 CPU yield any more OC performance for me. Or should I just be happy with my FX-8320 setup...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If so its pretty low


Not really,


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Not really,


Hold on which is it lol


----------



## rudy88




----------



## rudy88

MY OC


----------



## rudy88

SORRY...I POST VERY BAD SORRY


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudy88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY...I POST VERY BAD SORRY


Please no Double Posting. Just edit your original post.


----------



## rudy88

OK SORRY......


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If so its pretty low


I wouldn't say its low. Depends on the bench environment , and how many back ground programs are running.

Here is my score at 5160mhz and 5052mhz, standard windows 7 64 bit install, few back ground programs (anti virus, fraps, open hardware monitor)
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ebd...13/516ghzcinebenchresize_zps0cf23443.png.html

Could I score higher? yes, but only I booted into a very selective boot up IE benchmark mode.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I wouldn't say its low. Depends on the bench environment , and how many back ground programs are running.
> 
> Here is my score at 5160mhz and 5052mhz, standard windows 7 64 bit install, few back ground programs (anti virus, fraps, open hardware monitor)
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ebd...13/516ghzcinebenchresize_zps0cf23443.png.html
> 
> Could I score higher? yes, but only I booted into a very selective boot up IE benchmark mode.


Thats about right for 5.1GHz and the only way to get higher is tighter RAM timings and lighter OS


----------



## Devildog83

So an 8.64 is pretty good for 4.8 or 4.9?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So an 8.64 is pretty good for 4.8 or 4.9?


seems around 4.9GHz or 5


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> seems around 4.9GHz or 5


Probably 4.9


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Probably 4.9


Yea


----------



## Zig-Zag

I'm in


----------



## AlwaysHope

New member!

Quick question: Should I raise the NBv to accomodate 22.5 multi on my FX-6300 and be stable with 200 bus?
Atm, its on stock and can get away with 22 x 200 stable. Thanks


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlwaysHope*
> 
> New member!
> 
> Quick question: Should I raise the NBv to accomodate 22.5 multi on my FX-6300 and be stable with 200 bus?
> Atm, its on stock and can get away with 22 x 200 stable. Thanks


Keep using the multi until you reach a wall or until you need a huge vcore bump, then go the fsb way.


----------



## AlwaysHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Keep using the multi until you reach a wall or until you need a huge vcore bump, then go the fsb way.


Ok, I'll test for that, but I have to drop the HT frequency as I've been testing at 2600.


----------



## ironmaiden

I got the FX 6300 a few days back but have not seen it reach the Turbo mode of 4.1 Ghz with all cores 100%. I don't want to OC it as first my mobo is only a 4+1 phase and secondly I have to keep the power bills to a minimum.

How does the Turbo work ? I have already made a post "FX 6300 Turbo " , but I am anyway putting up here I guess you guys will be able to figure it out.

I know how to OC but I don't want to.

Currently running it below 2.5 Ghz and she is fine and not trouble with the voltage just sitting at 1.0.

Thnx.


----------



## BertolomeoDiaz

4.1GHz is only for one module at default

three modules can go up to 3.8 GHz

nice name "iron maiden"
i had the incredible luck that they performed a show last summer just 2 miles from where i live, even though that´s a village
there is a world cup horse riding stadium there, where they also do concerts


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BertolomeoDiaz*
> 
> 4.1GHz is only for one module at default
> 
> three modules can go up to 3.8 GHz


You mean if the 1st physical core hits 100% only then it will jump to Turbo ?

It shows 3.8 if I keep the Windows Power management for CPU at 100%.

But I have kept it below 3.0 Ghz.


----------



## BertolomeoDiaz

if the program only has one or two threads, then one module (two cores unit) can go to turbo 4.1GHz
if the program can use 6 threads, all cores/ modules can go to turbo 3.8GHz, as long as temperatures are good
non turbo is cosidered up to 3.5 GHz

frequency and load are different shoes,
high load on all cores can drive up temperatures of course, and then it might throttle
but what you write sounds like it´s behaving as it should/like specified by amd

you might want to try it in cinebench 11.5 or cinebench 15 benchmarks,
they have bechmarks for all cores or single cores and monitor the cores with amd overdrive or cpu-z


----------



## ironmaiden

I tried FSX though not bad at all, but I saw the cores throttling suddenly, my Affinitymask is 62 in fsx,cfg. The test is on default clock speed. my temps are staying under 40c on full load.

FS2004 just rocks on ultra settings even when I have downed the speed to 1.4 Ghz of course more testing is required. So if fs2004 is only a single threaded game then the FX series is not bad at all in single threads. I am not doing any benchmarks or anything it is just for my system.

I would want to OC but as the reviews and report state that FX uses a lot more juice and I am worried about my power bills which come to around 90$ which is quite high for a household in India.


----------



## jason387

Turn Turbo off. It's useless. With turbo and default clocks it boosts to 3.8Ghz at 1.42v. That's too much voltage. I can get 4Ghz with 1.26v stable.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Turn Turbo off. It's useless. With turbo and default clocks it boosts to 3.8Ghz at 1.42v. That's too much voltage. I can get 4Ghz with 1.26v stable.


can you post proof of said stability

please don t post ibt ( standard ) as it is an extremely poor stability test, you can tell if your gflops are in the 40s-50s then it is regular ibt ibtavx will have ~80-100gflops


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> can you post proof of said stability
> 
> please don t post ibt ( standard ) as it is an extremely poor stability test, you can tell if your gflops are in the 40s-50s then it is regular ibt ibtavx will have ~80-100gflops


I have a p95 for 9 and a half hours? I took a screenshot of that. Even did a 20 rounds at max using IBT AVX but never took a screenshot of that though.


Check the vcore. It's says 1.28v but that's because of LLC at regular and once on load my vcore drops between 1.24v-1.26v.

Proof enough?


----------



## Mega Man

thanks, only complaint i have is no memory usage ( % )


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Turn Turbo off. It's useless. With turbo and default clocks it boosts to 3.8Ghz at 1.42v. That's too much voltage. I can get 4Ghz with 1.26v stable.


Actually its my mobo as to reach 4.0 G it requires a bit more voltage. But I will try again but only for a test and hope it does not increase the watt usage.

BTW how is the Gigabyte Easysaver ?

It is showing me 14.56 watts (CPU Power) for 1.4 Ghz is it correct ? This is under clocked to 1.4 with Windows power management.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Actually its my mobo as to reach 4.0 G it requires a bit more voltage. But I will try again but only for a test and hope it does not increase the watt usage.
> 
> BTW how is the Gigabyte Easysaver ?
> 
> It is showing me 14.56 watts (CPU Power) for 1.4 Ghz is it correct ? This is under clocked to 1.4 with Windows power management.


Yeah that's about right.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> thanks, only complaint i have is no memory usage ( % )


I have 2 sticks of Ram at 1600Mhz. Running at 9-9-9-24-41. Next time when I run IBT i'll make sure to monitor ram usage. I used BLEND to stress it using p95. However with IBT AVX I can get away with slightly lower vcore.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Yeah that's about right.


Ok so that watt is not high at all on at 1.4, Will check @3.8


----------



## Themisseble

Okey guys...
can do benchmarks like i did with FX 83**
I did "power consumption test"
Specs
FX 6300 4,5Ghz (1.396-1.428V)
R9 270X 1100/1400 1.206V - gigabyte 3x windforce
1x hdd,4x vents, ATX,8gb 1.5V

seasonic G550W
----
OCCT+furmark max: 361.9W
Gaming
low (TLII,...)180-220W
normal 240-265W
---100%GPU load +90-% CPU = 280-300W
That was odd.
Amm, i was expecting + 400W with on furmark and OCCT CPU tress test

Actually i could run this sistem with seasonic G 360..

Many reviews show "HUGE power consumption" of FX on stock + 210-230W
So i decided to test only CPU power consumption.
iddle:
98-101W
CPU 100%:
OCCT max - 190W
AMD overdrive max - 209W
prime 95:
-max heat - 208W
-blend - 194W

That was a good suprise for me so i shared with you ... if you are buying new build (same as mine) then i recommend you a good PSU 450W or Seasonic 360G should be fine....


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey , I have a problem on the 6300. I OC'ed to 4.1 and it is stable and voltage I have given 1.375 but coretemp only reports 1.15v , max temps on 90% load is around 55c and my cooling is pretty good.

I think there is some throttling , i have disabled Cool & quiet , C1 , C6. This is OC is not 24x7 but just to check FSX performance, honestly with add on scenery fsx is bad.

will power usage go high with the above OC ? My board is not meant to OC but I am just trying it out.

with 4.1 FSX is just giving me max of 15fps with all max out.

BUT OVERALL SYSTEM PERFORMANCE IS SUPER DUPER this chip is worth the cost, the only con i have heard about is the high power usage once OC'ed but I don't know if that is true.

OC'ed to 4.4 1.3v , still the same performance in fsx system is stable though.

Got FSX running almost no sweat , it was an aircraft texture which very high I think.







still more tests to do.

OH BTW FELLOWS HOPE YOU GUYS DON"T MIND ME POSTING ABOUT FSX PERFORMANCE AS I AM NOT MUCH OF A BENCHIE. APOLOGIZE ANYWAY.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Okey guys...
> can do benchmarks like i did with FX 83**
> I did "power consumption test"
> Specs
> FX 6300 4,5Ghz (1.396-1.428V)
> R9 270X 1100/1400 1.206V - gigabyte 3x windforce
> 1x hdd,4x vents, ATX,8gb 1.5V
> 
> seasonic G550W
> ----
> OCCT+furmark max: 361.9W
> Gaming
> low (TLII,...)180-220W
> normal 240-265W
> ---100%GPU load +90-% CPU = 280-300W
> That was odd.
> Amm, i was expecting + 400W with on furmark and OCCT CPU tress test
> 
> Actually i could run this sistem with seasonic G 360..
> 
> Many reviews show "HUGE power consumption" of FX on stock + 210-230W
> So i decided to test only CPU power consumption.
> iddle:
> 98-101W
> CPU 100%:
> OCCT max - 190W
> AMD overdrive max - 209W
> prime 95:
> -max heat - 208W
> -blend - 194W
> 
> That was a good suprise for me so i shared with you ... if you are buying new build (same as mine) then i recommend you a good PSU 450W or Seasonic 360G should be fine....


really not surprised, but i would never run a system on so little head room, another personal choice i have is i would never buy a psu less then 450 w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , I have a problem on the 6300. I OC'ed to 4.1 and it is stable and voltage I have given 1.375 but coretemp only reports 1.15v , max temps on 90% load is around 55c and my cooling is pretty good.
> 
> I think there is some throttling , i have disabled Cool & quiet , C1 , C6. This is OC is not 24x7 but just to check FSX performance, honestly with add on scenery fsx is bad.
> 
> will power usage go high with the above OC ? My board is not meant to OC but I am just trying it out.
> 
> with 4.1 FSX is just giving me max of 15fps with all max out.
> 
> BUT OVERALL SYSTEM PERFORMANCE IS SUPER DUPER this chip is worth the cost, the only con i have heard about is the high power usage once OC'ed but I don't know if that is true.
> 
> OC'ed to 4.4 1.3v , still the same performance in fsx system is stable though.
> 
> Got FSX running almost no sweat , it was an aircraft texture which very high I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still more tests to do.
> 
> OH BTW FELLOWS HOPE YOU GUYS DON"T MIND ME POSTING ABOUT FSX PERFORMANCE AS I AM NOT MUCH OF A BENCHIE. APOLOGIZE ANYWAY.


i would be willing to bet it is the fact that the vrms on that board ar not designed for the fx series assuming you are using the board in your sig


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would be willing to bet it is the fact that the vrms on that board ar not designed for the fx series assuming you are using the board in your sig


The board supports the FX and yes it is the sig board , but it is not a board for overclocking as it is only 4+1 phase.

I have a good cooling and also an exhaust blowing on the board, powerful exhaust, but hey i am not going to keep this clock , I will down clock later.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would be willing to bet it is the fact that the vrms on that board ar not designed for the fx series assuming you are using the board in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> The board supports the FX and yes it is the sig board , but it is not a board for overclocking as it is only 4+1 phase.
> 
> I have a good cooling and also an exhaust blowing on the board, powerful exhaust, but hey i am not going to keep this clock , I will down clock later.
Click to expand...

it may support it, but it is _not designed_ for it

your the one saying it is throttling


----------



## Jaydev16

Ok,guys currently I have the OC knowledge of a tomato.Please link some guides so I can overclock my 6300 when I get it.I don't even know quite the basics so I'm thankful for any links!


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok,guys currently I have the OC knowledge of a tomato.Please link some guides so I can overclock my 6300 when I get it.I don't even know quite the basics so I'm thankful for any links!


What mobo are you using? Fill in your sig rig. What cooler do you have? What's the VID of your chip?


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it may support it, but it is _not designed_ for it
> 
> your the one saying it is throttling


LOL got your point. Well I don't want to spend anymore , wife will kill me







. Overall the 6300 has a vast difference from 960t , smooth system performance.

BTW i just want to know if I keep her at 3.5 Ghz with less V will my power usage go high ? I am actually more worried of the power bills.


----------



## Recursion

Hello @all, I wrote a new tool to overclock and undervolt the AMD FX Bulldozer. It's completely free but I like a donation when you use it for commercial purpose. The command-line tool is however Turion Power Control and it's totally free: Megacpu is a systray tool for the Turion power control. It is a command-line tool and software overclocker for all AMD Athlon, AMD Phenom, AMD Turion, AMD FX Bulldozer chips.


----------



## Jaydev16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What mobo are you using? Fill in your sig rig. What cooler do you have? What's the VID of your chip?


Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3







Planning to get it anyway.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> What mobo are you using? Fill in your sig rig. What cooler do you have? What's the VID of your chip?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to get it anyway.
Click to expand...

It's important for us to know what processor you are planning on buying, before we can make suggestions for you. What are you planning on getting for a cpu?

I'm not real familiar with that motherboard, but it might not be up to the task of overclocking some of the chips that fit in that socket. I see so many inexperienced builders try to plop an 8 core processor on a $50 motherboard and it never turns out well.

People here are very knowledgeable and if you give them an Idea of what you will do with your rig, your budget and other constraints - we can help you select hardware that will give you the best chance of making you happy.


----------



## Jaydev16

Here is my planned system configuration:
AMD FX 6300 Black Edition
Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB3
2X4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 RAM
MSI AMD Radeon R7 260X
Deepcool GAMAXX S40
Corsair VS 550(can't get any other)
Asus ODD
WD Cviar Blue 500GB
Lancool PC K58(kind of ugly but got it at 41%+Rs.700 discount and comes with cable management and 3 fans)
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
I already have the chasis and will buy most parts 2 at a time on a monthly basis(except mobo,cpu and gpu at the end).I plan only to overclock till 4 ghz on the cpu and not more than that.I'll also try to OC the already OCd gpu to squeeze out some gaming performance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Here is my planned system configuration:
> AMD FX 6300 Black Edition
> Gigabyte GA-78-LMT-USB3
> 2X4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600 RAM
> MSI AMD Radeon R7 260X
> Deepcool GAMAXX S40
> Corsair VS 550(can't get any other)
> Asus ODD
> WD Cviar Blue 500GB
> Lancool PC K58(kind of ugly but got it at 41%+Rs.700 discount and comes with cable management and 3 fans)
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> I already have the chasis and will buy most parts 2 at a time on a monthly basis(except mobo,cpu and gpu at the end).I plan only to overclock till 4 ghz on the cpu and not more than that.I'll also try to OC the already OCd gpu to squeeze out some gaming performance.


my sons rig has that cpu and motherboard paired together @ 4.5ghhz on a hyper 212 cooler. Its a good pairing for the 6 core imo. the quality of the board is fine it just lacks sata 3 and multi channel surround. It has old school bios witch doesnt bother me either. which is better than gigabyte adding more features and skimping on vital components.

choices are slim for micro atx fx motherboards that can OC


----------



## Jaydev16

^^
4.5Ghz?I'm getting greedy.But I'm going to try to stick to 4.0 since India is hot more often than not and Kerala is hot all the time.And I'm getting the Deepcool GAMAXX S40 heatsink+fan.Its about Rs.1000 cheaper than the Hyper evo and about 4 higher higher according to frostytech on 125W cpu.So temps should be manageable on 95W one.Seems like a good tradeoff.


----------



## Wirerat

You can 4.0 on stock cooler. But aftermarket will be better still.


----------



## Jaydev16

Ok,then I'll overclock to thermal limit.Seems its not worth getting an after-market cooler and not trying to get the best OC.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok,then I'll overclock to thermal limit.Seems its not worth getting an after-market cooler and not trying to get the best OC.


What about getting G Skill ram? They overclock like crazy. My 2GB stick rated for 1333Mhz goes all the way upto 2108 Mhz at 10-10-10-34 and that's quite a good overclock.


----------



## Jaydev16

But dual channel kits are expensive when it comes to Gskill.I'm buying the Ballistix because it comes as a 2X4GB kit for something like Rs.4500 and there is no cheaper 8GB RAM in India(dual channel).But the USB3 only supports 1333,how does it support 2100+?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> But dual channel kits are expensive when it comes to Gskill.I'm buying the Ballistix because it comes as a 2X4GB kit for something like Rs.4500 and there is no cheaper 8GB RAM in India(dual channel).But the USB3 only supports 1333,how does it support 2100+?


Those are only specifications. It will support if you overclock it. I bought 2gbx2 g skill value ram for Rs 650 each sometime In Jan when prices of ram were cheap.
Here see-


----------



## Jaydev16

^^
:O
Thats cool!You bought a kit right?I read only kits are guarenteed to work together.


----------



## Jaydev16

Hey jason please help me out with this:http://www.overclock.net/t/1454730/is-this-ram-good-for-overclocking#post_21477108


----------



## BioDefault

I don't get it, why was I not added to the club yet? I have a 6350 and proof. I sent it in a PM to reflex99 and everything. And the message was sent October 6th.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> I don't get it, why was I not added to the club yet? I have a 6350 and proof. I sent it in a PM to reflex99 and everything. And the message was sent October 6th.


How far can you overclock it?? People think it can go past the limits of the FX 6300...So I was curious.


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> How far can you overclock it?? People think it can go past the limits of the FX 6300...So I was curious.


I haven't tried yet since I'm not knowledgeable about it yet. I will eventually though; probably a stable 4.4 for starters.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> I don't get it, why was I not added to the club yet? I have a 6350 and proof. I sent it in a PM to reflex99 and everything. And the message was sent October 6th.


Maybe he hasn't been on since October 5th. That's an important consideration


----------



## OdinValk

Can anyone else take over the thread?


----------



## Mega Man

more important, does it really matter to have your name on a list ? it does not stop you from using the banner or asking questions/ posting here


----------



## OdinValk

not particularly.. everyone likes to be part of something though no?


----------



## Mega Man

you have to have your name on a list to be part of something ?


----------



## OdinValk

lol it was a joke... a smartass comment.. relax friend


----------



## LukkyStrike

Damn there is some hostility going on in here.....

I have had a chip that would allow me to join for a while now, actually 2, but its not all that important to me to get my name on a list. Its not like these chips are brand new or anything.....

Peace and Love


----------



## Mega Man

welcome anyway !!


----------



## d3adsy

Hello fellow FX owners. I'm in need of your opinions. I'm currently running my AMD FX 4170 @ 4,5 GHz with 1,3875v (raised CPU FSB to 210Mhz and CPU multi is 21x) and i can't get pass prime95 with positive results, but i did 50 runs of IBT and i passed it (Stress lvl was set to High) with no stability issues. So what are your thoughts about it?


----------



## Wirerat

Add voltage then test again. if it fails, repeat until it passes.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Add voltage then test again. if it fails, repeat until it passes.


But it passes IntelBurnTest (50 runs) but not prime95. How to explain this?


----------



## miklkit

What numbers does IBT show in the results column? And what version of IBT? You want IBT AVX that gives gflops in the 80s or so.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> What numbers does IBT show in the results column? And what version of IBT? You want IBT AVX that gives gflops in the 80s or so.


IBT v2.54. Results tab 3.375165e-002 and GFlops shows 20+ (it changes)


----------



## miklkit

That looks stable except that the 20+ marks it as the weak version. Go to the first post here and scroll down until you see IBT AVX. Try that and see how it goes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Hello fellow FX owners. I'm in need of your opinions. I'm currently running my AMD FX 4170 @ 4,5 GHz with 1,3875v (raised CPU FSB to 210Mhz and CPU multi is 21x) and i can't get pass prime95 with positive results, but i did 50 runs of IBT and i passed it (Stress lvl was set to High) with no stability issues. So what are your thoughts about it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Add voltage then test again. if it fails, repeat until it passes.
> 
> 
> 
> But it passes IntelBurnTest (50 runs) but not prime95. How to explain this?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That looks stable except that the 20+ marks it as the weak version. Go to the first post here and scroll down until you see IBT AVX. Try that and see how it goes.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


what he said, another DL link is in the 83xx thread in my sig in the opening ( first ) post ( same link )

secondly just because it passes one stability/stress test does not mean it will not show instabilities !

ibt-avx and prime ( newest version as previous ones had issues with bulldozer/piledriver ) !
what else have you changed?

although i do not think they are different they may be as i only own 6100 ( not heavily tried to oc ) and a few 8350s, but you need to bump NB ( NOT cpu/nb ) to ~ 1.2 ( generally will help, esp with fsb ocing ) and in vishara ( i dont know about bulldozer ) you want to bump CPU/nb +0.1v also in bulldozer ( Not vishara ) it helps to keep ht and cpu/nb at the same speeds or so i am told

after that bump vcore rinse and repeat, as you are doing fsb ocing, you have to worry about cpu/nb ht and ram speeds

also it helps us to help you if you build a rig in rigbuilder ( upper right corner of this page ) and post it in your sig ( google it )

*** also to note, if oyu get negative results in ibt-avx it will tell you you are stable.... you are not. it needs to be a positive number @[email protected]!!


----------



## Wirerat

I dont think prime fails represents a bad overclock on AMD FX line. if you can pass IBT run AMD overdrive stability for 4 hours. if you get past that You shouldnt worry.

I only stability test with amd overdrive stability test. thats the only useful tool in that software imo. I never have had a BSOD or crash and im at 5GHZ.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I dont think prime fails represents a bad overclock on AMD FX line. if you can pass IBT run AMD overdrive stability for 4 hours. if you get past that You shouldnt worry.
> 
> I only stability test with amd overdrive stability test. thats the only useful tool in that software imo. I never have had a BSOD or crash and im at 5GHZ.


..... wont even get into amd overdrive

but the above is true about prime... with most current prime version


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ..... wont even get into amd overdrive
> 
> but the above is true about prime... with most current prime version


you must have had some issues by that tone lol. guess I been lucky. its just clunky software to only use for stability testing.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That looks stable except that the 20+ marks it as the weak version. Go to the first post here and scroll down until you see IBT AVX. Try that and see how it goes.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club


With this IBT i failed with first 3 runs.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ibt-avx and prime ( newest version as previous ones had issues with bulldozer/piledriver ) !
> what else have you changed?
> 
> also it helps us to help you if you build a rig in rigbuilder ( upper right corner of this page ) and post it in your sig (google it)


I have disabeled all the powersaving options for CPU and i have filled up my rig.


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Maybe he hasn't been on since October 5th. That's an important consideration


I have no idea where you got that information from. I also checked his account before I sent the message you quoted too.


----------



## miklkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> With this IBT i failed with first 3 runs.


That takes care of the confusion about stress tests.









It looks like your vcore is a little low to me. Take it up one click at a time and watch your motherboard temperatures.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That takes care of the confusion about stress tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your vcore is a little low to me. Take it up one click at a time and watch your motherboard temperatures.


Yep confusion is cleared but isn't vcore 1,4000 bit to much? Max was like 1,5000 or 1,5500. +Rep for you'r awsome hint.


----------



## miklkit

The max for FX cpu's is 62C and 1.55 volts. Stay under that and you will be fine.

The motherboard is a concern as it has no VRM heat sinks. A fan blowing on them is a good idea.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The max for FX cpu's is 62C and 1.55 volts. Stay under that and you will be fine.
> 
> The motherboard is a concern as it has no VRM heat sinks. A fan blowing on them is a good idea.


Really? This high... wow then i'll try my best to get something out of it. And my ASRock 970 Extreme3 has a VRM heatsink and the fan thing is also covered







Ha...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The max for FX cpu's is 62C and 1.55 volts. Stay under that and you will be fine.
> 
> The motherboard is a concern as it has no VRM heat sinks. A fan blowing on them is a good idea.


This is untrue

Alot of us have run over 1.55v for awhile and our chips are just fine. And idk what the max temps are but my chip doesn't start to throttle until after 65°C so I'll say under 62°C is the best course


----------



## hurricane28

I agree with durvelle27, there are a lot of myths around the max voltage and temps.

A lot of people run this CPU on more than 1.55 volts and there is nothing wrong with that and you will not fry your chip if you can keep it under 72c

I did run benches at almost 75c and nothing happened and i believe more people did run their 8350's at those temps.

But still, i would not recommend to run the chip that hot for long periods of time, for 24/7 usage i would recommend to stay under 65c to be save but its okay to go beyond that for short periods of time.


----------



## ebduncan

it is because the max temp of the Fx processor is actually 90c.

as for voltage, well it really depends on your cooling. People have put over 1.7 volts to the FX processors under Ln2.

I've gone up to 1.6 volts under water. No issues.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it is because the max temp of the Fx processor is actually 90c.
> 
> as for voltage, well it really depends on your cooling. People have put over 1.7 volts to the FX processors under Ln2.
> 
> I've gone up to 1.6 volts under water. No issues.


I've gone upto 1.72v with my 8350 and i'm under water also


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> That takes care of the confusion about stress tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your vcore is a little low to me. Take it up one click at a time and watch your motherboard temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep confusion is cleared but isn't vcore 1,4000 bit to much? Max was like 1,5000 or 1,5500. +Rep for you'r awsome hint.
Click to expand...

according to the fx ocing guide by amd 1.55 max recommended *ON AIR*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The max for FX cpu's is 62C and 1.55 volts. Stay under that and you will be fine.
> 
> The motherboard is a concern as it has no VRM heat sinks. A fan blowing on them is a good idea.


nope i know ppl running well over that voltage including myself for over a year 24/7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miklkit*
> 
> The max for FX cpu's is 62C and 1.55 volts. Stay under that and you will be fine.
> 
> The motherboard is a concern as it has no VRM heat sinks. A fan blowing on them is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> This is untrue
> 
> Alot of us have run over 1.55v for awhile and our chips are just fine. And idk what the max temps are but my chip doesn't start to throttle until after 65°C so I'll say under 62°C is the best course
Click to expand...

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it is because the max temp of the Fx processor is actually 90c.
> 
> as for voltage, well it really depends on your cooling. People have put over 1.7 volts to the FX processors under Ln2.
> 
> I've gone up to 1.6 volts under water. No issues.


several of us have beat that !!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> it is because the max temp of the Fx processor is actually 90c.
> 
> as for voltage, well it really depends on your cooling. People have put over 1.7 volts to the FX processors under Ln2.
> 
> I've gone up to 1.6 volts under water. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone upto 1.72v with my 8350 and i'm under water also
Click to expand...

as have i without issue


----------



## Kalistoval

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've gone upto 1.72v with my 8350 and i'm under water also


according to core temp the tj max on my 8320 is 80c


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalistoval*
> 
> according to core temp the tj max on my 8320 is 80c


But i wouldn't advise going over 65*C







. 62*C and under is preferred


----------



## Kalistoval

so wondering out loud, if every chip oc's different and requires different v to clock higher tj max shows 80 and they shut down at 90 i have read that on other sites too that the safe temps should be around 71c to 75c but also their isnt any written proof on any safe or max temp just what we assume based on the chip throttling right so the biggest factors would actually be your psu mosfets and cooling solution. How do they even find/calculate the tj maxx in core temp?.


----------



## Mega Man

it is on the chip but if you look in the specs for the 8150 it is max recommend temp of 62 so most ppl go off of that


----------



## miklkit

I have gone as high as 1.64vcore while running IBT AVX on air but that is not the issue here. What volts and temps it is possible to do with top dollar rigs is irrelevant to this discussion.

D3adsy does not have top dollar equipment and years of experience. Telling him it is ok to run 90C and 1.72vcore is irresponsible and if he follows that advice he will end up with a burned up computer.

That IS relevant.


----------



## Mega Man

i never said to run 1.7v or @ 72c, i said i have with out issue

also to note most of us said to stay @ or below 62

also if he did run @ 90 he would shut down

also you dont need "top dollar rigs" to run a higher vcore, i am running one with a h220, and if you consider that top dollar.....


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never said to run 1.7v or @ 72c, i said i have with out issue
> 
> also to note most of us said to stay @ or below 62
> 
> also if he did run @ 90 he would shut down
> 
> also you dont need "top dollar rigs" to run a higher vcore, i am running one with a h220, and if you consider that top dollar.....


i don't go over 50c :-D even at 1.6 volts


----------



## d3adsy

So correct me if im wrong, but having a watercooling on a CPU it gives me better chances to OC? Even if i don't have a good chip and i need to pump some high voltages in it? BTW thank you all for your thoughts and help cuz i really appreciate it!


----------



## Mega Man

yes, because watercooling can absorb and move more heat then an aircooler can

a great place for more info is

http://martinsliquidlab.org/

i recommend reading all the articles under misc

also a great starting kit is the h220/320, but now i would recommend waiting for the h200x


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> So correct me if im wrong, but having a watercooling on a CPU it gives me better chances to OC? Even if i don't have a good chip and i need to pump some high voltages in it? BTW thank you all for your thoughts and help cuz i really appreciate it!


Water cooling has a better heat transfer rate vs air cooling, so water cooling is recommended for higher overclocks. Voltage will vary from chip to chip, at one point there will be a voltage wall on each chip where its needs more voltage for the higher frequency. Each chip does not handle the same amount of voltage for the same temps, with the better cooling you can get most chips around 4.7 to 4.9ghz for the poorer ones and 5+ghz for the better ones. While max core temp is 62C per AMD some such as Mega Man can go a little higher temp wise for shorter periods of time benching and still being stable. Max voltage most go off what phenom chips were which was 1.55v max recommended by AMD, but for FX chips it seems to be more Temp based to really be worried about as well as motherboard vrm's and phase quality.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Water cooling has a better heat transfer rate vs air cooling, so water cooling is recommended for higher overclocks. Voltage will vary from chip to chip, at one point there will be a voltage wall on each chip where its needs more voltage for the higher frequency. Each chip does not handle the same amount of voltage for the same temps, with the better cooling you can get most chips around 4.7 to 4.9ghz for the poorer ones and 5+ghz for the better ones. While max core temp is 62C per AMD some such as Mega Man can go a little higher temp wise for shorter periods of time benching and still being stable. Max voltage most go off what phenom chips were which was 1.55v max recommended by AMD, but for FX chips it seems to be more Temp based to really be worried about as well as motherboard vrm's and phase quality.


Nice. So it seems that i may/must invest into watercooling. I owned a DIY watercooling some time ago but the pump started to make awful noises so i went back to air cooling.


----------



## d3adsy

Bit offtopic (sorry for that) but will this watercooling kit be good http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l360.html? i've heard that EK is quite solid stuff.


----------



## Mega Man

i would wait till swiftech realeases their new stuff

in AIO the h220x, in DIY their pump is supposed to be much cheaper


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i would wait till swiftech realeases their new stuff
> 
> in AIO the h220x, in DIY their pump is supposed to be much cheaper


Where i live it takes ages to have it sold in stores and i don't want to order outside my country because it takes hell of a lot time to arrive. But the H220X looks badass


----------



## Wirerat

As far as the temps go. If the fx** hits 65-70 in a stress test and passes. I dnt see an issue mainly because you will never see that temp in actual use.

Nothing loads all cores at 100% for the amount of time it takes to get that temp except a stress test.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> As far as the temps go. If the fx** hits 65-70 in a stress test and passes. I dnt see an issue mainly because you will never see that temp in actual use.
> 
> Nothing loads all cores at 100% for the amount of time it takes to get that temp except a stress test.


Wow. 5Ghz, that's amazing. What vcore did you need?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Wow. 5Ghz, that's amazing. What vcore did you need?


1.49vcore. I have llc on extreme(100%) to get stable. So it actually can go up to 1.51 under load. The h110 does great. I think if I went to push/pull I could do 5.1.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1.49vcore. I have llc on extreme(100%) to get stable. So it actually can go up to 1.51 under load. The h110 does great. I think if I went to push/pull I could do 5.1.


Wow. Just 1.51v for 5Ghz stable. That seems really good. Have you run Cinebench 15 at 5Ghz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Wow. Just 1.51v for 5Ghz stable. That seems really good. Have you run Cinebench 15 at 5Ghz?


no I ran passmark cpu and it over 9300.

Is cinebench free?

Also I have a question. I have nb 2600 and Ht 2600. Should I try and overclock those more? I couldnt tell any difference when I raise and lower those except for needing voltage. I still feel like I am cpu bottlenecked with my sli setup.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Wow. Just 1.51v for 5Ghz stable. That seems really good. Have you run Cinebench 15 at 5Ghz?


My CPU does 5GHz at 1.512v after llc

And since you wanted CineBench





and its very tolerant of 5.1GHz @ 1.524v


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no I ran passmark cpu and it over 9300.
> 
> Is cinebench free?
> 
> Also I have a question. I have nb 2600 and Ht 2600. Should I try and overclock those more? I couldnt tell any difference when I raise and lower those except for needing voltage. I still feel like I am cpu bottlenecked with my sli setup.


Yes it is. No NB and Ht have no gain.
Here's my run of performance test at 4870Mhz-


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> My CPU does 5GHz at 1.512v after llc
> 
> And since you wanted CineBench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its very tolerant of 5.1GHz @ 1.524v


----------



## Jaydev16

Ok,so exactly what voltage would fry these?5Ghz is really really good when you think about it.But what voltage is the mandatory keep under for such insane OCing?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok,so exactly what voltage would fry these?5Ghz is really really good when you think about it.But what voltage is the mandatory keep under for such insane OCing?


I don't think any. Temps mean everything. Ppl are pushing over 2v with extreme cooling


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok,so exactly what voltage would fry these?5Ghz is really really good when you think about it.But what voltage is the mandatory keep under for such insane OCing?


Hey dude. Sorry was out station so I couldn't reply to your private message. So have your new pc components arrived as yet????


----------



## Jaydev16

So, the only threat posed by high voltage is heat?I thought the high current could short circuit the well....................cpu circuits.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> So, the only threat posed by high voltage is heat?I thought the high current could short circuit the well....................cpu circuits.


too much voltage or cpunb voltage could kill it, or if you were very unlucky a power surge or something.

vrm may blow and take the chip out, psu failure etc

electronics change at -160*c or something hence being able to add far more volts.

but that being said, these chips are tough!


----------



## Jaydev16

But slowly going near and above 5 V is possible with adequate airflow?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> But slowly going near and above 5 V is possible with adequate airflow?


No

5V would be impossible


----------



## OdinValk

I think he means 5ghz and probably a high voltage.... you can run a oc with high voltage and clock... and there are some air coolers that can handle and cool sufficiently.. but once you start getting that high... you would be better off getting at the least a closed loop all in one water cooler... from corsair or something... my corsair H100i keeps my fx6300 oc'd at 4.6ghz nice and cool... idle temps around 23c and load around 31c.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no I ran passmark cpu and it over 9300.
> 
> Is cinebench free?
> 
> Also I have a question. I have nb 2600 and Ht 2600. Should I try and overclock those more? I couldnt tell any difference when I raise and lower those except for needing voltage. I still feel like I am cpu bottlenecked with my sli setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. No NB and Ht have no gain.
> Here's my run of performance test at 4870Mhz-
Click to expand...

they both have gain cpu/nb you will mostly see in benches, ht is not really needed unless you have more then 2 gpus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok,so exactly what voltage would fry these?5Ghz is really really good when you think about it.But what voltage is the mandatory keep under for such insane OCing?


chip dependent


----------



## jason387

HT and NB gains are seen in games for the FX chips?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> HT and NB gains are seen in games for the FX chips?


Only in Tri/Quadfire, and only if you have fast enough ram to make it worth it, respectively.


----------



## Jaydev16

Sorry,I meant 1.5V.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Ok,so exactly what voltage would fry these?5Ghz is really really good when you think about it.But what voltage is the mandatory keep under for such insane OCing?


well put it this way @robbo2 had an 8350 at 8ghz and it still works i think


----------



## OdinValk

it all comes down to a couple few factors....

Overclocking = raised voltage / raised temps / raised clocks

more voltage = higher temps..

yes the high voltage COULD itself fry the card.. really depends on how high the chip was tested.. and what it could actually handle ...

but aslong as you have suffecient cooling and dont have to raise the voltage too high.. the sky is the limit... I see a lot of people saying that 1.55V is about as high as you really want to go.. yet some people can go higher and be fine.. yes the high voltages could deminish the lifespan of the chip.. but it is somewhat rare these days for anyone to keep their chips long enough for that to happen.. most people (around here at least) are going to upgrade their CPU within 4-5 years MAX if they even keep them that long... so basically as long as you can keep a safe temperature >62 degrees centigrade... you should be fine to play around and find what works for you.. I myself am not versed well enough in EVERY aspect of overclocking.. so I set safe guards for my self.. I will not go above 1.55V and I will not run with an idle temp higher than 35degrees... right now I have my FX6300 OC'd to 4.5ghz with a Vcore of 1.3V and an idle temp of about 22degrees C... under 100% load.. it may get up to 38degrees C..

and to the guy who was running one at 8ghz.. http://s1317.photobucket.com/user/O...f76f73fae5ce837a73d36083_zpsef72739f.jpg.html


----------



## Jaydev16

Thanks for the explanation!So I'll go around the same as your's







So 65 degrees celcius at load and 1.55V.If I'm veeeeeeery lucky and the processor is as easy to OC as the 8Ghz guy's,Imay even reach 5Ghz with my cooling and skills!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> well put it this way @robbo2
> had an 8350 at 8ghz and it still works i think


It still works, but it was with LN2.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation!So I'll go around the same as your's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 65 degrees celcius at load and 1.55V.If I'm veeeeeeery lucky and the processor is as easy to OC as the 8Ghz guy's,Imay even reach 5Ghz with my cooling and skills!


trust me.. unless you are doing some serious rendering or something.. you wont even need 5ghz.. I overclocked my 6300 to make sure I wasn't getting any bottlenecks with my video card.. which it turns out ... even at stock clocks and voltage.. it wasn't doing anyway.. so I backed off a bit.. I've gotten my CPU up to 5ghz.. but at the moment.. I just don't need that much .. I keep it at about 4.4ghz or so.. and everything works perfectly even at 5ghz.. but again.. YOU WONT EVER NEED THAT MUCH lol.. unless you are doing something that needs a hell of a lot of computing power.. but normal every day use and gaming.. you wont need it.. unless maybe you have a really high end video card or something..

the main key with overclocking AMD chips.. especially the FX series.. when in BIOS.. disable to "core boost" feature.. and just turn the multiplier up... and if its not stable.. raise the Vcore... and keep raising each until you get to where you want it to be and its stable..


----------



## Jaydev16

Thanks a lot,again I'm going to get the MSI R7260X OC which I think shouldn't be much of a problem.But I'll need to do a fair bit,I think since the PcleX16 slot on my mobo is ver.2.0 and the card comes with ver.3.0.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaydev16*
> 
> Thanks a lot,again I'm going to get the MSI R7260X OC which I think shouldn't be much of a problem.But I'll need to do a fair bit,I think since the PcleX16 slot on my mobo is ver.2.0 and the card comes with ver.3.0.


Only Intel mobos have PCIE 3.0 slots. It doesn't make a difference. A gpu which runs in 3.0 slots will obviously work in 2.0 slots.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Only Intel mobos have PCIE 3.0 slots. It doesn't make a difference. A gpu which runs in 3.0 slots will obviously work in 2.0 slots.


There was a Sabertooth board out before that had PCIe 3.0


----------



## davcc22

hey can i get some help with this thread i know jack popy about ram


----------



## AlwaysHope

Hey Guys,
If I want to shut down a couple of cores on my FX-6300 and yet be stable for daily gaming, should I drop the Vcore to compensate the load for 4 cores? The games I play at the moment don't use more than 4 cores anyway.
I'm currently running it at 4.5GHz with 1.42v.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlwaysHope*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> If I want to shut down a couple of cores on my FX-6300 and yet be stable for daily gaming, should I drop the Vcore to compensate the load for 4 cores? The games I play at the moment don't use more than 4 cores anyway.
> I'm currently running it at 4.5GHz with 1.42v.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can try and see if its stable at a lower vcore however i think each core still requires the same voltage for a certain clock.

You will lower the TDP by turning off cores. So the chip will pull less power (wattage) whcih means less power being used at the wall. it will also run cooler. You might be able to raise the clock higher if you wanted to raise voltage a little and stay cool.

Personlly I would leave all the cores active. Even though most games only use 4 cores your computer is still running the OS and other things while you game. Multitasking is the CPU strong point. you will be lowering the one thing the chip really exels at.


----------



## AlwaysHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You can try and see if its stable at a lower vcore however i think each core still requires the same voltage for a certain clock.
> 
> You will lower the TDP by turning off cores. So the chip will pull less power (wattage) whcih means less power being used at the wall. it will also run cooler. You might be able to raise the clock higher if you wanted to raise voltage a little and stay cool.
> 
> Personlly I would leave all the cores active. Even though most games only use 4 cores your computer is still running the OS and other things while you game. Multitasking is the CPU strong point. you will be lowering the one thing the chip really exels at.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Much appreciated.


----------



## legoegoman

Hey guys just wondering if this sounds normal

I have 6300
asrock 970 extreme 3 r 2.0
212 hyper evo

I've done all the normal overclocking things and currently have the core speed at 4.305, voltage at 1.4 multiplier at 21, and a bus speed at 205. My max socket temps are 55 degrees c but anything under 1.4 isn't stable in p95 blend test. At 1.375 core 6 stops a 5 seconds after I start it and at 1.3875 it only last for 20 minutes before a core stops. 1.4 is stable but I don't feel conformable running it at that voltage. Do I have a bad chip or should i just go back to my other stable one at 4.1 at 1.325. btw my vid is 1.225 before i started overclocking


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoegoman*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering if this sounds normal
> 
> I have 6300
> asrock 970 extreme 3 r 2.0
> 212 hyper evo
> 
> I've done all the normal overclocking things and currently have the core speed at 4.305, voltage at 1.4 multiplier at 21, and a bus speed at 205. My max socket temps are 55 degrees c but anything under 1.4 isn't stable in p95 blend test. At 1.375 core 6 stops a 5 seconds after I start it and at 1.3875 it only last for 20 minutes before a core stops. 1.4 is stable but I don't feel conformable running it at that voltage. Do I have a bad chip or should i just go back to my other stable one at 4.1 at 1.325. btw my vid is 1.225 before i started overclocking


over 1.4volts is fine. Watch your VRM temps. You might want to get some cooling there. I had 4.8 ghz on that cooler your are using @ 1.46volts with no issues.


----------



## legoegoman

It seems like a big jump to have to use 1.4v on 4.3 when i could use 1.325 on 4.1


----------



## legoegoman

I think I may have found the problem. Currently right now I have my voltage at 1.3875 but during load it goes between 1.296-1.320. I have CnQ and all those things disabled and the only option for LLC is auto on or off and i have it on ON. Does anyone else have this vdroop during load too? At idle its at 1.344ish


----------



## Mega Man

vdrop is normal and actually supposed to be there, besides that you can use llc to raise it or overvolt a bit


----------



## legoegoman

because my llc doesnt actually do anything, should i increase my voltage higher than i normally should to factor in the vdroop?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoegoman*
> 
> because my llc doesnt actually do anything, should i increase my voltage higher than i normally should to factor in the vdroop?


llc only does something under load.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Any particular reason why my CPU is working better with a 660 Ti that replaced a 7870? Cinebench adds .24 points, 3dmark 11 adds 5-700 on Physics and Combined, Black Hole, AIDA and cpu limited games all add about 10% increase in performance.. Didn't format or change anything other then removing the AMD drivers and 7870 and installing the 660Ti and nVidia drivers. There was nothing wrong with the 7870, just wanted to screw around with something else.

[email protected] with Windows 8.1

Something screwy with the AMD drivers or Windows 8.1 and AMD GPUs? My 7870 performed as it should have, and I had no complaints with performance from my CPU, but I find it odd.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> Any particular reason why my CPU is working better with a 660 Ti that replaced a 7870? Cinebench adds .24 points, 3dmark 11 adds 5-700 on Physics and Combined, Black Hole, AIDA and cpu limited games all add about 10% increase in performance.. Didn't format or change anything other then removing the AMD drivers and 7870 and installing the 660Ti and nVidia drivers. There was nothing wrong with the 7870, just wanted to screw around with something else.
> 
> [email protected] with Windows 8.1
> 
> Something screwy with the AMD drivers or Windows 8.1 and AMD GPUs? My 7870 performed as it should have, and I had no complaints with performance from my CPU, but I find it odd.


Please post links to the 3 d 11 scores you had. I had something similar happen going from a 460gtx to a 7870.


----------



## Horsemama1956

The only saved benchmark I have is Cinebench. lol I didn't bother saving anything because I didn't expect an obvious change just from swapping GPUs from a similar tier.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> The only saved benchmark I have is Cinebench. lol I didn't bother saving anything because I didn't expect an obvious change just from swapping GPUs from a similar tier.


That's ok,








It sure piqued my curiousity, I had a physics score of 9600 + with my 460 in the 8350 rig. I've never been able to best it since switching to amd cards. I have been thinking it was due in part to a slightly different version of 3d11, but if you had the same thing happen ,I would sure take another look at it.


----------



## Horsemama1956

There's the Cinebench 11.5 run. The 5.88 is with the 7870 and the 6.02 is with the 660TI. The 5.88 was the highest I got with the previous system. I kind wish I went with a 660 Ti in the first place now, lol. At stock it was a bit faster than my overclocked 7870.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> 
> 
> There's the Cinebench 11.5 run. The 5.88 is with the 7870 and the 6.02 is with the 660TI. The 5.88 was the highest I got with the previous system. I kind wish I went with a 660 Ti in the first place now, lol. At stock it was a bit faster than my overclocked 7870.


Hmm, I wonder what's going on here - It really shouldn't have any effect on cinebench cpu test.
I guess it's possible that CCC has enough overhead that it could make the difference. Cinebench is touchy about what other programs are running in the back ground.

I usually avoid donning my tinfoil hat but maybe it's time?


----------



## jason387

Gpu has no effect on cinebench cpu test. Unstable OC can result in a lower score. I've run my chip with a Radeon 6770 and now a Gtx 650Ti. No difference in Cinebench CPU scores.


----------



## Horsemama1956

I know it's stable. The results were the same with the 7870 every test, and higher with the 660 Ti. I think it was something to do with AMDs win 8.1 drivers possibly sucking up CPU cycles compared to nVidia.


----------



## Themisseble

Go and do other test/benchmark - maybe is just cinebench


----------



## Kanister10l

Kanister10l - FX-6100 - Asus M5A97 PRO

Validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/lrad6e

PS: I'll OC my CPU in a few days so I will have new Validation

Edit:My stock VID is 1.325V


----------



## SimpleJack

So I've never Oc'd anything but my phone and I made sure to get the liquid cooling set up first off. I've got this:
Asus M5A97 R2.0
FX-6350
16Gb ddr3 1600
Gtx 660

Stable @ 4.77 Gaming load puts it up to 35C. Hurts when it's not stable at 4.888 lol

CPU ratio 23
CPU bus 204
Pcie freq 100
Memory frq 1359
CPU/NB freq 2040
HT link speed 2040

Cpu v 1.475
CPu/NB v 1.35
CPU VDDA V 2.66
DRAM 1.6
NB V 1.2
SB V 1.2


----------



## luxcro

hi guys, what do you thing gives better performance? fsb or multi
because i oc'ed to the same freq my fx 6300 with fsb and multi and for some reason unigine scores are significatly lower when using fsb, benchmarks are a little on the fsb side though
fsb 220 fsb 200
freq 4400 freq 4400
ht 2400 b ht 2400
nb 2200 nb 2200

what does give better real world performance, especially in games?
thanks


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luxcro*
> 
> hi guys, what do you thing gives better performance? fsb or multi
> because i oc'ed to the same freq my fx 6300 with fsb and multi and for some reason unigine scores are significatly lower when using fsb, benchmarks are a little on the fsb side though
> fsb 220 fsb 200
> freq 4400 freq 4400
> ht 2400 b ht 2400
> nb 2200 nb 2200
> 
> what does give better real world performance, especially in games?
> thanks


Since NB and HT link speeds don't benefit the FX series chips, use the Multi.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *luxcro*
> 
> hi guys, what do you thing gives better performance? fsb or multi
> because i oc'ed to the same freq my fx 6300 with fsb and multi and for some reason unigine scores are significatly lower when using fsb, benchmarks are a little on the fsb side though
> fsb 220 fsb 200
> freq 4400 freq 4400
> ht 2400 b ht 2400
> nb 2200 nb 2200
> 
> what does give better real world performance, especially in games?
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Since NB and HT link speeds don't benefit the FX series chips, use the Multi.
Click to expand...

says who? i get boosts from both but i am not saying it helps everyone . but that does not mean it does not help at all



heres why


----------



## SimpleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who? i get boosts from both but i am not saying it helps everyone . but that does not mean it does not help at all
> 
> 
> 
> heres why


i found the higher the multiplyer the more game/os crashing i get, i found a good mix at 223x210. They both definitely make a difference though in my experience


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleJack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> says who? i get boosts from both but i am not saying it helps everyone . but that does not mean it does not help at all
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found the higher the multiplyer the more game/os crashing i get, i found a good mix at 223x210. They both definitely make a difference though in my experience
Click to expand...

that tells me your ocs are not stable.


----------



## jason387

Does this say anything about my chip?


----------



## cssorkinman

It means your chip was produced during the 9th week of 2013.


----------



## jason387

Lol. That's all. Were they any good batches of the FX 6300 chips?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Lol. That's all. Were they any good batches of the FX 6300 chips?


many.. mine is PERFECT


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*
> 
> There's the Cinebench 11.5 run. The 5.88 is with the 7870 and the 6.02 is with the 660TI. The 5.88 was the highest I got with the previous system. I kind wish I went with a 660 Ti in the first place now, lol. At stock it was a bit faster than my overclocked 7870.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what's going on here - It really shouldn't have any effect on cinebench cpu test.
> I guess it's possible that CCC has enough overhead that it could make the difference. Cinebench is touchy about what other programs are running in the back ground.
> 
> I usually avoid donning my tinfoil hat but maybe it's time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> Gpu has no effect on cinebench cpu test. Unstable OC can result in a lower score. I've run my chip with a Radeon 6770 and now a Gtx 650Ti. No difference in Cinebench CPU scores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themisseble*
> 
> Go and do other test/benchmark - maybe is just cinebench


I'd have to agree about Cinebench being the culrit more likely than not... I've found that in order to get consistent scores on it I've had to disable almost everything running in the background and have even seen a small boost in score just from running CCleaner before I run the bench. In my experience, Cinebench is the test I trust least just because I see so much variance in the scores with multiple runs when I still had my 5870 in the rig. Once I'd upgraded to running the 7950 crossfire setup I now have, no variance in multiple runs, yet the CPU score has dropped a little bit at the same clocks, presumably because of the overhead incurred from the Crossfire I'd imagine.


----------



## Horsemama1956

All other tests were similar though, and 3dmark 11 did the same thing. Intel Burn Test was also a few GFLOPS higher. The difference was more than the expected +/- margin of error.

Even right now if I run Cinebench it is either the same or within a point or 2, not anywhere close to double digit increases. The only thing I ever have running are Steam, and the app for my soundcard, aside from processes you normally find running in Windows.

Like I said, I believe it's an AMD software issue.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Nevermind. Doesn't matter, hoped over to Intel.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well as of yesterday I'm a proud owner of an FX8350, wanted more umpf from my 6100, just noticed even under water while folding this thing runs a lot hotter compared to my 6100, idle it was around 24c and under folding about 47-50c. Any tips other than thinking of adding my 240 to my loop since the 120 is seeming to be not completely cutting it (120 is on push/pull with b gears blaster 120's (3.00 mmH2O)?

Under medium folding setting:


----------



## csimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well as of yesterday I'm a proud owner of an FX8350, wanted more umpf from my 6100, just noticed even under water while folding this thing runs a lot hotter compared to my 6100, idle it was around 24c and under folding about 47-50c. Any tips other than thinking of adding my 240 to my loop since the 120 is seeming to be not completely cutting it (120 is on push/pull with b gears blaster 120's (3.00 mmH2O)?
> 
> Under medium folding setting:


Use the 240 instead of the 120, or add it like you said.
Are you overclocking? If not, then yes those are high temps. If you are then how what frequency?


----------



## DarthBaggins

My bios defaulted it at 1.35v instead of 1.25 and I guess I'll be adding the 240 tonight since I can add my new pump top and tubing finally lol


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well as of yesterday I'm a proud owner of an FX8350, wanted more umpf from my 6100, just noticed even under water while folding this thing runs a lot hotter compared to my 6100, idle it was around 24c and under folding about 47-50c. Any tips other than thinking of adding my 240 to my loop since the 120 is seeming to be not completely cutting it (120 is on push/pull with b gears blaster 120's (3.00 mmH2O)?
> 
> Under medium folding setting:


more rad


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Well as of yesterday I'm a proud owner of an FX8350, wanted more umpf from my 6100, just noticed even under water while folding this thing runs a lot hotter compared to my 6100, idle it was around 24c and under folding about 47-50c. Any tips other than thinking of adding my 240 to my loop since the 120 is seeming to be not completely cutting it (120 is on push/pull with b gears blaster 120's (3.00 mmH2O)?
> 
> Under medium folding setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more rad
Click to expand...

I don't know.....I think it needs more cowbell


----------



## DarthBaggins

Lol always can use more cowbell, looks like I'll be draining the system tonight/afternoon and adding the other rad (Swiftech 240)


----------



## DatDirtyDawG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I don't know.....I think it needs more cowbell


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Lol always can use more cowbell, looks like I'll be draining the system tonight/afternoon and adding the other rad (Swiftech 240)


Guess what? I got a fever, and the only prescription is: More cowbell!

I couldn't resist..must've seen it a dozen times and I still laugh every time


----------



## Paul17041993

cant remember why I hadn't come here, how're we all?


----------



## oneluvballer21

792 pages = notgonnareaditalltofindmyanswers....







So I'm just gonna ask like the answers aren't in the previous pages...

Long story short, I'm waaay out of touch with the knowledge base on here with the new technologies, but I'm looking to upgrade my CPU, MB, and RAM. Initially I was just going to buy a Phenom II 980 I saw for a decent price, but it sold, so now I'm going semi-all-out-upgrade.

So I'm trying to decide between the FX-8320 and FX-8350... in terms of overclocking, does it really matter which one I buy? Does it make more sense to go cheaper and get the 8320? I'm kinda assuming they're the same processors, just the 8320 is underclocked... no?

I'm also currently looking at getting the Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 motherboard, unless someone strongly suggests getting the UD5 or UD7. And I'm primarily looking for a board that will OC with ease, and has dual x16 slots for full SLI. With price being a legitimate consideration at the moment, is the UD3 good enough, or should I really consider the others? Or do you have another MB to recommend here?

In terms of RAM, this MB states the intended use of 1866/2000(OC) RAM... so should I just get 1866? And how many slots should I intend to populate on the board? I read in an Apple forum that they were saying its better to have 3 or 6 slots populated with with an 8-core CPU, or is that just because of the CPU architecture and/or platform they're working with? If in 2/4 slot configuration, is 8gb enough these days, or should I fork out enough for 16gb? If 3/6 slot config is recommended I intend to get 12gb...

And finally, aside from bragging rights and the love of benchmarking, I'm assuming these chips perform beyond expectations, so an OC is not really necessary, but just a hobby/love as usual... right?

Thanks in advance for your help and insight!!


----------



## oneluvballer21

Also, this is what I'm currently looking at... if you have any better ideas or cheaper sites, I'm all ears!!









CPU & MB combo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1548260&clickid=xsnQWQUfuwlOWgayeD11USFPUkTUWBT4ExD2Uc0&iradid=97618&ircid=2106&irpid=79301&nm_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na

CPU Cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074&clickid=xsnQWQUfuwlOWgayeD11USFPUkTUWG2gExD2Uc0&iradid=97618&ircid=2106&irpid=79301&nm_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na

And a piggyback question on the RAM, with an 8-core CPU am I better off with 2x 4gb, or 4x 2gb? I assume for overclocking the 2x 4gb will be easier and more stable to OC with. Which also brings me to the next question, if 16gb is recommended, should I plan to go 4x 4gb, or 2x 8gb...?


----------



## oneluvballer21

And upon further research I've decided to go with the Logisys Gamer Storm CPU cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999015&clickid=xsnQWQUfuwlOWgayeD11USFPUkTUWayQExD2Uc0&iradid=97618&ircid=2106&irpid=79301&nm_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oneluvballer21*
> 
> Also, this is what I'm currently looking at... if you have any better ideas or cheaper sites, I'm all ears!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU & MB combo:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.1548260&clickid=xsnQWQUfuwlOWgayeD11USFPUkTUWBT4ExD2Uc0&iradid=97618&ircid=2106&irpid=79301&nm_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na
> 
> CPU Cooler:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118074&clickid=xsnQWQUfuwlOWgayeD11USFPUkTUWG2gExD2Uc0&iradid=97618&ircid=2106&irpid=79301&nm_mc=AFC-IR&cm_mmc=AFC-IR-_-na-_-na-_-na
> 
> And a piggyback question on the RAM, with an 8-core CPU am I better off with 2x 4gb, or 4x 2gb? I assume for overclocking the 2x 4gb will be easier and more stable to OC with. Which also brings me to the next question, if 16gb is recommended, should I plan to go 4x 4gb, or 2x 8gb...?


If I were you I would ask around about the UD3, heard some not so good things about it so at least ask around about it and the 83xx's. 2x4 gigs of RAM for sure as issues occur with using all 4 dimms. Please reconsider the cooler also, a single tower air cooler will not be enough if you want to do some overclocking, if you don't wan to overclock then it would be OK. Trust me these chips heat up and to get stable overclocks you have to have serious cooling.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd be looking into putting the 83** under water for OC , but that's just my preference.


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatDirtyDawG*
> 
> Guess what? I got a fever, and the only prescription is: More cowbell!
> 
> I couldn't resist..must've seen it a dozen times and I still laugh every time


/Kick
lol

Anyway back on topic








I haven't been able to play with my OC much since the rebuild. Currently sitting @ 4.715Ghz on all 8 cores with great temps. "Core" temp sitting within 1*C of abmient @ idle, "core" Load temps maxing @ 51*C @ 1.45vcore/1.38v CPU->NB. I've still got some NASTY air bubbles in my loop that I need to investigate more and my NB/vreg temps are off the charts... Not too worried about the vregs much, as I know they "always" get hot regardless, but higher NB temps can cause instability. With the new socket + chip-set around the corner; I've decided to send back the MB cooling block kit to EKWB and pocket (stash the cash from my wife) the $$ from that to go towards my next build. Currently debating if I just want to sit where I'm at or install one of those "ugly" spot cool fans, in the mean time, and OC the cpu a bit further.


----------



## Tjsaysrawr

Tjsaysrawr / fx 8120 / asus crosshair v formula / 2*4gb corsair vengence 1600 9-9-9-24


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjsaysrawr*
> 
> Tjsaysrawr / fx 8120 / asus crosshair v formula / 2*4gb corsair vengence 1600 9-9-9-24


Welcome (both to the forums and the club)


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey guys,

I down clocked my FX 6300 to 2.0 Ghz at v0.9 as my power are coming quite huge.

As I use X plane 10 with Linux LXDE (GUI) the system does even feel the load everything is smooth. I had tried at 4.4 Ghz in Windows 7 and that use to cry when loading X plane 10.

Yeah the load times are a bit slower but that's ok. Else i haven't noticed any drops in performance in Linux. I have a hackintosh and will also try it on that.


----------



## Tjsaysrawr

Tjsaysrawr - Amd 8120 - Asus Crosshair v formula

http://valid.x86.fr/c24myh


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> I down clocked my FX 6300 to 2.0 Ghz at v0.9 as my power are coming quite huge


Ummm, if you just enable CnC and C6 in bios and use offset voltages, youll be down to 1.6 ghz and .8v. Then when required, it will go up to your max overclock settings automatically. Simple and elegant,


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I down clocked my FX 6300 to 2.0 Ghz at v0.9 as my power are coming quite huge.
> 
> As I use X plane 10 with Linux LXDE (GUI) the system does even feel the load everything is smooth. I had tried at 4.4 Ghz in Windows 7 and that use to cry when loading X plane 10.
> 
> Yeah the load times are a bit slower but that's ok. Else i haven't noticed any drops in performance in Linux. I have a hackintosh and will also try it on that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpmee*
> 
> Ummm, if you just enable CnC and C6 in bios and use offset voltages, youll be down to 1.6 ghz and .8v. Then when required, it will go up to your max overclock settings automatically. Simple and elegant,


Absolutely this.

Enable Cool 'n Quiet as soon as you can


----------



## cinnamoncider

Upgraded from Phenom II x6 1055T to a FX 8350 last week.

Then I had a problem running Prime 95 - one or two cores fail within the few minutes after it start. Early on - I've suspected that the memory modules were the culprit, but as I've searched further on the internet - I found that I may be experiencing Voltage Drops or "Vdroop" on my motherboard(Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P). I then bumped the CPU voltage in my motherboard with +0.050V. Prime 95 - ran without any hitches after that









CPU-Z Validation


----------



## Red1776

Do you have apm turned off? if not when/if the CPU hits/exceeds 26.5 A on the 12v rail it will drop cores.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cinnamoncider*
> 
> Upgraded from Phenom II x6 1055T to a FX 8350 last week.
> 
> Then I had a problem running Prime 95 - one or two cores fail within the few minutes after it start. Early on - I've suspected that the memory modules were the culprit, but as I've searched further on the internet - I found that I may be experiencing Voltage Drops or "Vdroop" on my motherboard(Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P). I then bumped the CPU voltage in my motherboard with +0.050V. Prime 95 - ran without any hitches after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z Validation


yea vdroop is a perfectly normal thing for computer hardware, usually its just a simple voltage drop caused by heavy processor load, if you have a bad PSU or a motherboard that wasn't exactly built for a high-power CPU it can become an apparent problem even on stock settings.

usually these newer boards (since AM3+ kinda needs it) have LLC regulation control you can override in the BIOS to help with overclocking, in your case you might just need to set it higher, crosshairV for example has this set to "high" by default which is pretty solid, ie; it counters 98% of the vdroop on stock settings, you have an 8350 so the setting should be something about the same for you too.


----------



## cinnamoncider

I'm not sure about the APM settings in the BIOS but all of the settings are at stock - auto.


----------



## cinnamoncider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea vdroop is a perfectly normal thing for computer hardware, usually its just a simple voltage drop caused by heavy processor load, if you have a bad PSU or a motherboard that wasn't exactly built for a high-power CPU it can become an apparent problem even on stock settings.
> 
> usually these newer boards (since AM3+ kinda needs it) have LLC regulation control you can override in the BIOS to help with overclocking, in your case you might just need to set it higher, crosshairV for example has this set to "high" by default which is pretty solid, ie; it counters 98% of the vdroop on stock settings, you have an 8350 so the setting should be something about the same for you too.


I have a Seasonic P760 as my PSU. The problem maybe be at my motherboard. But I have read threads that Sabertooth 990FX users experiences Vdroops too. I am not sure if a simple BIOS update from the manufacturer will solve this problem.

I kinda don't understand why voltage drops occur during heavy processing load - where the hardware needs more power for processing necessary activities. I have also noticed this voltage drops using HWmonitor - 1.4v under average use, and with Prime95 - it drops down to 1.2~1.3v.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cinnamoncider*
> 
> I have a Seasonic P760 as my PSU. The problem maybe be at my motherboard. But I have read threads that Sabertooth 990FX users experiences Vdroops too. I am not sure if a simple BIOS update from the manufacturer will solve this problem.
> 
> I kinda don't understand why voltage drops occur during heavy processing load - where the hardware needs more power for processing necessary activities. I have also noticed this voltage drops using HWmonitor - 1.4v under average use, and with Prime95 - it drops down to 1.2~1.3v.


its a lot of electrical physics stuff, in basic explanation; when a processor is put under load doing some task, a lot of its logic gates (there's millions of them, its a logic processor) are cycling states in short time, whereas in idle they don't need to do anything. when a gate changes state it draws power to do so, effectively the potential resistance of the processor changes depending on what its doing, higher your clocks and load, the higher this decreases, and decreasing the resistance in a circuit increases the current flow, and the smaller the potential resistance of a circuit gets, the lower the potential difference (voltage) will get, to the point where you're effectively making a short circuit and the difference becomes 0 (and your PSU shuts off from both overcurrent and undervoltage).

in a nutshell; its just part of the laws of physics, its always there, its particularly a problem in computer hardware due to using such low voltages and high current, ~10% of the droop can be caused from the motherboard and socket alone, and its only in these newer PWM-based VRMs that the voltage can be accurately tuned as the processor gets put under stress, hence the appearance of LLC control (old analogue VRMs were just standard regulators and only had target voltage control, little-to-no possible vdroop countering).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cinnamoncider*
> 
> I have a Seasonic P760 as my PSU. The problem maybe be at my motherboard. But I have read threads that Sabertooth 990FX users experiences Vdroops too. I am not sure if a simple BIOS update from the manufacturer will solve this problem.
> 
> I kinda don't understand why voltage drops occur during heavy processing load - where the hardware needs more power for processing necessary activities. I have also noticed this voltage drops using HWmonitor - 1.4v under average use, and with Prime95 - it drops down to 1.2~1.3v.
> 
> 
> 
> its a lot of electrical physics stuff, in basic explanation; when a processor is put under load doing some task, a lot of its logic gates (there's millions of them, its a logic processor) are cycling states in short time, whereas in idle they don't need to do anything. when a gate changes state it draws power to do so, effectively the potential resistance of the processor changes depending on what its doing, higher your clocks and load, the higher this decreases, and decreasing the resistance in a circuit increases the current flow, and the smaller the potential resistance of a circuit gets, the lower the potential difference (voltage) will get, to the point where you're effectively making a short circuit and the difference becomes 0 (and your PSU shuts off from both overcurrent and undervoltage).
> 
> in a nutshell; its just part of the laws of physics, its always there, its particularly a problem in computer hardware due to using such low voltages and high current, ~10% of the droop can be caused from the motherboard and socket alone, and its only in these newer PWM-based VRMs that the voltage can be accurately tuned as the processor gets put under stress, hence the appearance of LLC control (old analogue VRMs were just standard regulators and only had target voltage control, little-to-no possible vdroop countering).
Click to expand...

he is 100% right
simply put with a large enough draw ALL electricity levels drop, be it from your wall ( ever run a microwave or vacuum and seen the lights dim until it is shut off ? ) or a power source,


----------



## cpmee

Quote:


> ( ever run a microwave or vacuum and seen the lights dim until it is shut off ? ) or a power source,


Or start a car with the head lights on.


----------



## ironmaiden

Hey guys.

I got a weird question about my 6300 at stock clocks.

I feel that it is giving me bad power bills , is this true ? Does this cost more on electricity ? Now i hardly use the desktop because of the bills and even if i use it I down clock it to 2.0 or 3.0 ghz at v1.0 . I don't have any other devices which would consume more power, the GPU is a hd 7750 .


----------



## Johan45

If you were pushing it real hard it might equate to 3 or 4 100 watt bulbs being on.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you were pushing it real hard it might equate to 3 or 4 100 watt bulbs being on.


What ?

I have only OCed it to 4.4 but that was not always . But now i don't keep it above 2 or 3 Ghz. Would it still make the bills high ?

I use it for X plane 10 only . X plane 10 uses full multithreading.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> If you were pushing it real hard it might equate to 3 or 4 100 watt bulbs being on.
> 
> 
> 
> What ?
> 
> I have only OCed it to 4.4 but that was not always . But now i don't keep it above 2 or 3 Ghz. Would it still make the bills high ?
> 
> I use it for X plane 10 only . X plane 10 uses full multithreading.
Click to expand...

This might help you figure that out.
http://www.bijlibachao.com/calculators/online-electricity-bill-calculator-for-all-states-in-india.html


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> This might help you figure that out.
> http://www.bijlibachao.com/calculators/online-electricity-bill-calculator-for-all-states-in-india.html


Thanks.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I got a weird question about my 6300 at stock clocks.
> 
> I feel that it is giving me bad power bills , is this true ? Does this cost more on electricity ? Now i hardly use the desktop because of the bills and even if i use it I down clock it to 2.0 or 3.0 ghz at v1.0 . I don't have any other devices which would consume more power, the GPU is a hd 7750 .


Ill be honest, on stock clocks, that 7750 under load would pull more power then the CPU.

peak loads using [email protected] or prime95/furmark;
7750 == ~80W
FX-6300 == ~60W

idle power is < one tenth of that, so ~8W and ~6W, average use for both would be ~20W each and ~100W total in gaming, then just add the extra 50-100W of the rest of the computer, you're likely wasting more power if you have a cheap PSU (60-70% eff.) then what the hardware itself actually uses.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Ill be honest, on stock clocks, that 7750 under load would pull more power then the CPU.
> 
> peak loads using [email protected] or prime95/furmark;
> 7750 == ~80W
> FX-6300 == ~60W
> 
> idle power is < one tenth of that, so ~8W and ~6W, average use for both would be ~20W each and ~100W total in gaming, then just add the extra 50-100W of the rest of the computer, you're likely wasting more power if you have a cheap PSU (60-70% eff.) then what the hardware itself actually uses.


You sure that 7750 pulls more power ?

I have this Indian PSU it is called VIP Gold 500 w 70% and its a famous and recommend brand here.


----------



## Magic Sjefke

Magic Sjefke - FX6300 - Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
http://valid.x86.fr/glqw5p
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## ebduncan

your computer shouldn't drastically increase your power bill.

Your computer uses under 300 watts full load, and less than 100 watts at idle.

If you used your computer for 1 hour a day everyday at full load you would use 9kwh a month.
2 hours a day full load? 18kwh a month.
4 hours a day full load? 36kwh a month.

This is assuming full load of both cpu and gpu.

You must have some crazy expensive power.


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> your computer shouldn't drastically increase your power bill.
> 
> Your computer uses under 300 watts full load, and less than 100 watts at idle.
> 
> If you used your computer for 1 hour a day everyday at full load you would use 9kwh a month.
> 2 hours a day full load? 18kwh a month.
> 4 hours a day full load? 36kwh a month.
> 
> This is assuming full load of both cpu and gpu.
> 
> You must have some crazy expensive power.


Thats what I felt that even If I use lets say for 4-5 hrs a day i still should not be seeing an increase in the power bill , meaning the amount I am getting.

I am going to for the whole month use it for 4-5 hrs daily and then the next month don't use it at all and see the difference.


----------



## Papas

Lol 4-5 hpurs a day? My pc is on and gaming 10+ hours a day and my power bill is less then $75 a month


----------



## ironmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Lol 4-5 hpurs a day? My pc is on and gaming 10+ hours a day and my power bill is less then $75 a month


What are system specs ?

I am getting around 90 USD and that it quite high for a household in India.


----------



## Mega Man

Ha ha ha. In summer. If I had a mine would be 300+ normally about 140


----------



## mrinfinit3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Ha ha ha. In summer. If I had a mine would be 300+ normally about 140










+1 and that's with my 40% retar...I mean "disabled" persons discount. But, I do have my server going 24/7...so that's a big hit.


----------



## skitz9417

got my fx 6300 and i have it oc to 4.7ghz with all core and 5ghz with 3 cores http://valid.x86.fr/0e72yc


----------



## wolfxwood

http://valid.x86.fr/8jbv8k


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironmaiden*
> 
> What are system specs ?
> 
> I am getting around 90 USD and that it quite high for a household in India.


Fx 4100, 6gb ram, gtx 650 ti, 32" 1080p lcd tv.


----------



## PcGamer1977

Iam just about to retire my fx 6100 and replace it with my fx 9370, can I post a picture of the cpu box or do I neef a validation? I also have a APU A10 6800K 3 amd systems total all running. After the 9370 gets finished iam starting a intel build,long overdue.


----------



## Nightwolf88

I would like to share this with you guys.
Its a spreadsheet i made in my quest to reach the most efficient overclock.









Key things
- It gives (starters) an idea of what voltage is needed for witch speed
- It proves the importance of LLC and the right setting.








- Starting with an under volt gives optimal results.
- Undervolting is great for the FX!

AMDfx8150.xlsx 20k .xlsx file


Question: Should I replace my FX8150 @ 5.1ghz with the "new" FX 8350 or wont I see any noticeable benefits?


----------



## PcGamer1977

Iam not sure ive never owned a 8150 I have a fx 6100, fx 9370 and a a10 6800k. I would guess no not a huge gain your going from a 8 core chip to another 8 core chip, but then again they did tweak the cores for more performance so you might see gains in certin applications and games, not sure. I would hold on to that chip you have I think its way more then capable at 5ghz. My 6100 tops out at 4.2 ghz max. Yet to test my 9370 cant wait!


----------



## patricksiglin

Not worth it. Keep what you have and wait for something better. My 8150 tops out at 4.5 with that same exact board..


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Iam not sure ive never owned a 8150 I have a fx 6100, fx 9370 and a a10 6800k. I would guess no not a huge gain your going from a 8 core chip to another 8 core chip, but then again they did tweak the cores for more performance so you might see gains in certin applications and games, not sure. I would hold on to that chip you have I think its way more then capable at 5ghz. My 6100 tops out at 4.2 ghz max. Yet to test my 9370 cant wait!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Not worth it. Keep what you have and wait for something better. My 8150 tops out at 4.5 with that same exact board..


Thanks for the thoughts guys.
(Patricksignlin: I'm on watercooling, this chip maxed out on stock HS arround 4.6.,
Also cool you VRM's that makes a huge different in CPU temps to!!)

I think i might have a semi-golden chip, that is holding me back to upgrade. I did 5.3 Ghz with something arround 1,575 volt buth it just dropped out on me, i assume the powersupply cant handle the FX at that speed and amps. (It tried to pul 600+ watts from the wall and i only have a 650 PSU)

the 8350 is +- 10 procent per clock faster than the 8150 (if IRC), but if i'm unlucky with the new chip it wont clock so high.

Think i will going to stick with the 8150 for now.
Mayby a new PSU and pushing this chip a little more would be more fun


----------



## PcGamer1977

What power supply are you running Nightwolf? 10% increase in performance may sound good on paper but I seriously doubt you will notice a diffrence in everyday tasks and gaming.If your looking to increase gaming performance just upgrade your Gpu instead. Besides theres no gurantee if you get a 8350 it will clock as high as your 8150.I would hold on to the chip If I were you. Thats a pretty good overclock you got out of it!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> Iam not sure ive never owned a 8150 I have a fx 6100, fx 9370 and a a10 6800k. I would guess no not a huge gain your going from a 8 core chip to another 8 core chip, but then again they did tweak the cores for more performance so you might see gains in certin applications and games, not sure. I would hold on to that chip you have I think its way more then capable at 5ghz. My 6100 tops out at 4.2 ghz max. Yet to test my 9370 cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Not worth it. Keep what you have and wait for something better. My 8150 tops out at 4.5 with that same exact board..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts guys.
> (Patricksignlin: I'm on watercooling, this chip maxed out on stock HS arround 4.6.,
> Also cool you VRM's that makes a huge different in CPU temps to!!)
> 
> I think i might have a semi-golden chip, that is holding me back to upgrade. I did 5.3 Ghz with something arround 1,575 volt buth it just dropped out on me, i assume the powersupply cant handle the FX at that speed and amps. (It tried to pul 600+ watts from the wall and i only have a 650 PSU)
> 
> the 8350 is +- 10 procent per clock faster than the 8150 (if IRC), but if i'm unlucky with the new chip it wont clock so high.
> 
> Think i will going to stick with the 8150 for now.
> Mayby a new PSU and pushing this chip a little more would be more fun
Click to expand...

600 at the wall so you are no where near. 650w SUPPLIED to the pc *not from the wall*.if i had to guess you just need more volts, no where near stable


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts guys.
> (Patricksignlin: I'm on watercooling, this chip maxed out on stock HS arround 4.6.,
> Also cool you VRM's that makes a huge different in CPU temps to!!)
> 
> I think i might have a semi-golden chip, that is holding me back to upgrade. I did 5.3 Ghz with something arround 1,575 volt buth it just dropped out on me, i assume the powersupply cant handle the FX at that speed and amps. (It tried to pul 600+ watts from the wall and i only have a 650 PSU)
> 
> the 8350 is +- 10 procent per clock faster than the 8150 (if IRC), but if i'm unlucky with the new chip it wont clock so high.
> 
> Think i will going to stick with the 8150 for now.
> Mayby a new PSU and pushing this chip a little more would be more fun


Its not your powersupply. Its your chip not being stable at those speeds and voltage. Also a 650 watt rated psu can draw 780 watts from the wall or less or more depending on its efficiency. A 650 watt psu that is 80% efficient will give you the 780 watts figure. Kilowatt meters are not super accurate either.

Also I went from a 8120 to a 8320, cost me around 30$ to upgrade after I sold the old chip. Its a upgrade, and its a decent upgrade over the bulldozer processor. I ran my [email protected] 4.6ghz daily, it could do 4.9ghz tops. The newer 8320 runs at 5ghz daily and has a 5.3 ghz or higher max, my board lacks the proper llc to provide that much power stability to it to find out. Apples to Apples at 4.6ghz to 4.6ghz the 8320 is anywhere from 10-20% faster.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcGamer1977*
> 
> What power supply are you running Nightwolf? 10% increase in performance may sound good on paper but I seriously doubt you will notice a diffrence in everyday tasks and gaming.If your looking to increase gaming performance just upgrade your Gpu instead. Besides theres no gurantee if you get a 8350 it will clock as high as your 8150.I would hold on to the chip If I were you. Thats a pretty good overclock you got out of it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 600 at the wall so you are no where near. 650w SUPPLIED to the pc *not from the wall*.if i had to guess you just need more volts, no where near stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Its not your powersupply. Its your chip not being stable at those speeds and voltage. Also a 650 watt rated psu can draw 780 watts from the wall or less or more depending on its efficiency. A 650 watt psu that is 80% efficient will give you the 780 watts figure. Kilowatt meters are not super accurate either.
> 
> Also I went from a 8120 to a 8320, cost me around 30$ to upgrade after I sold the old chip. Its a upgrade, and its a decent upgrade over the bulldozer processor. I ran my [email protected] 4.6ghz daily, it could do 4.9ghz tops. The newer 8320 runs at 5ghz daily and has a 5.3 ghz or higher max, my board lacks the proper llc to provide that much power stability to it to find out. Apples to Apples at 4.6ghz to 4.6ghz the 8320 is anywhere from 10-20% faster.


Okay good to hear, thanks a lot! Will push the volts a little more when I have time








Yeah would like to go to 8320 or 8350, but i was already lucky with this so i fear that i wil have a bad 8350 that wont clock as high









It's a Corsair TX650, rated 80+ efficiency . I have gtx 760, was thinking of going SLI with it next year, if the PSU can cope.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Its not your powersupply. Its your chip not being stable at those speeds and voltage. *Also a 650 watt rated psu can draw 780 watts from the wall or less or more depending on its efficiency*. A 650 watt psu that is 80% efficient will give you the 780 watts figure. Kilowatt meters are not super accurate either.
> 
> Also I went from a 8120 to a 8320, cost me around 30$ to upgrade after I sold the old chip. Its a upgrade, and its a decent upgrade over the bulldozer processor. I ran my [email protected] 4.6ghz daily, it could do 4.9ghz tops. The newer 8320 runs at 5ghz daily and has a 5.3 ghz or higher max, my board lacks the proper llc to provide that much power stability to it to find out. Apples to Apples at 4.6ghz to 4.6ghz the 8320 is anywhere from 10-20% faster.


Where did you draw that conclusion from?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> Its not your powersupply. Its your chip not being stable at those speeds and voltage. *Also a 650 watt rated psu can draw 780 watts from the wall or less or more depending on its efficiency*. _*A 650 watt psu that is 80% efficient will give you the 780 watts figure*_. Kilowatt meters are not super accurate either.
> 
> Also I went from a 8120 to a 8320, cost me around 30$ to upgrade after I sold the old chip. Its a upgrade, and its a decent upgrade over the bulldozer processor. I ran my [email protected] 4.6ghz daily, it could do 4.9ghz tops. The newer 8320 runs at 5ghz daily and has a 5.3 ghz or higher max, my board lacks the proper llc to provide that much power stability to it to find out. Apples to Apples at 4.6ghz to 4.6ghz the 8320 is anywhere from 10-20% faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you draw that conclusion from?
Click to expand...

you answered your question

780*.8 =624 so slightly off but meh

most averages psus are ~ 80%


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you answered your question
> 
> 780*.8 =624 so slightly off but meh
> 
> most averages psus are ~ 80%


Yeah, and it depends on load to.

I Found a nice read. http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Understanding-the-80-Plus-Certification/742


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you answered your question
> 
> 780*.8 =624 so slightly off but meh
> 
> most averages psus are ~ 80%


yes this, but 650 * 0.80 = 520 , 650-520= 130. 650+130= 780 watts

in prescience of order

650 * .080=520, This figure is to find how much power the power supply would provide if drawing 650 watts from the wall how much of it would be lost due to efficiency. 520 watts
650-520= 130, This is the number of watts to make up for the efficiency
650+130= 780, This is the power draw from the wall if the power supply with a 80% efficiency and 650 watts rated max power.

But basically because the power supply is not 100% efficient in converting from AC power to DC power, the Power Supply must draw a Higher wattage from the wall, than the unit itself is rated for, to provide its rated power on the DC power side.

I used the 80% efficiency as a staple for modern power supplies. There are worst and better supplies out there but 80% is about the industry median.


----------



## imran27

Completely wrong calculation, 130W difference was when PSU had to supply 520W, when the supplied power gets higher the difference also getc higher.

If it supplies 650W and efficiency is 80% so power draw from wall would be 650/0.8=812.5 ~= 800W, go reverse so 800W from being supplied at 80% eff turns out to be 800*0.8=640W


----------



## obliterator789

Hey, I sent my proof and whatnot like a month ago - does the mod for this page check anymore?


----------



## PcGamer1977

They don't take you seriously unless you have quad-fire that's why! joke.


----------



## Alastair

Been a little while since I posted here so here is an update. I sold my 8320. Got an 8350. batch 1328.

Alastair - fx-8350 - Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0
24/7 @ 5GHz @ 1.584v (Was a bit of LLC boost there as it validated).
http://valid.canardpc.com/fc9xs8

Best validation on 8 cores @ 5.4GHz.
http://valid.canardpc.com/zi8bjs


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi
I have an 8350 and the same board. Would appreciate if you could post your settings for your OC. I know that no 2 chips behave the same but it would give me a basis to try for 4.8 /5.0. At the minute I am on 4.5 and can't get beyond it anyway stable.

Stransky

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> I have an 8350 and the same board. Would appreciate if you could post your settings for your OC. I know that no 2 chips behave the same but it would give me a basis to try for 4.8 /5.0. At the minute I am on 4.5 and can't get beyond it anyway stable.
> 
> Stransky
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Sure I can help. First of all what sort of cooling do you use man? That is the first place to start.


----------



## OldBarzo

Hi
Current cooling is Cooler master Seidon AIO 120v with 2 cooler master article flow fans in push/pull. 2x120 fans exhausting at the top of case and 2x120 intake fans front, plus 1 x120 intake blowing in over graphics card.

Stransky

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> Hi
> Current cooling is Cooler master Seidon AIO 120v with 2 cooler master article flow fans in push/pull. 2x120 fans exhausting at the top of case and 2x120 intake fans front, plus 1 x120 intake blowing in over graphics card.
> 
> Stransky
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ok When it comes to cooling 8 core Vishera the rule of thumb is as follows
4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)
*4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)*
4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.

As you can see from the bolded section your current OC is right on the money in terms of where you should be with your cooling. Why don't you post some screenies of HW Info 64 so we can get a look at how hot your CPU is getting under load. If you have a bit of thermal headroom left I'll help you squeeze a bit more out!


----------



## Alastair

So @OldBarzo do you have any load temps that I can look at for you yet?


----------



## DOS Chuck

DOS Chuck FX-8350 Asus M5A99X EVO r2.0
http://valid.canardpc.com/tryy7g
http://www.overclock.net/t/1139726/amd-fx-bulldozer-owners-club


----------



## OldBarzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So @OldBarzo do you have any load temps that I can look at for you yet?


Hi
Here we go. IBT 2.54


----------



## OldBarzo

@Alastair

Prime will not run keeps freezing after 2nd pass on Blend and will not run Small FFts at all.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> So @OldBarzo do you have any load temps that I can look at for you yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Here we go. IBT 2.54
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OldBarzo*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Prime will not run keeps freezing after 2nd pass on Blend and will not run Small FFts at all.


Ok man!







Well firstly do not use Prime 95 for the Vishera chips. It seems to behave inconsistently with them. Another thing is looking at your GFLOP's in IBT you are using the wrong version of Intel IBT. You need the AVX version. FX at those clocks should do around 85GFLOP's
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club/0_40
You will find it under the "Additional Software" section on the first post. (I am also active in this thread if you want to move to there. I don't mind either way!







) It is very likely that you will find that the system is unstable with IBT AVX. You will probably wan't about 1.45V at least for 4.5GHz.

Secondly. If you look at HW Info, there are two sections that are VERY important to your CPU. What you see under the CPU tab is your Core's temperature. This you will want to try keep below 60C for maximum stability. However the maximum safe continuous temperature is 70C. Short spikes above that are ok and won't do your CPU any harm. They are coded to hit thermal shut down at 90C.

The second section is what raises the red flags for me though. And that is the CPU reading under the ITE8721f tab. That there is your CPU's "Socket" temperature.That there is reaching 67C. Now the M5A99FX throttles at around 70C. So you are very close to temperature induced underclocking of the CPU. In order to combat that there are steps that will help.

A VRM fan. To blow on the VRM heatsink. Very important for OC's above 4.5~4.6. (I prefer to blow along the heatsink to try and maintain the asthetics. It works pretty good to. The caps and chokes furthest from the fan only hit about 70C according to my laser thermometer at 5GHz 1.584V doind IBT AVX. Although two fans blowing top down are probably a bit more effective.)


And a Backside CPU Socket fan. (I modded my case for a full size 120mm fan. This is the most effective as it covers the socket and the back of the VRM's)


However if you are uncomfortable with modding your case. Then a smaller size fan that can squeeze in between your sidepanel and the MB will work pretty well too.



If you do that then we are halfway there to getting a bit more out of that system with your cooling. But it won't be 5GHz.
But I am still here to help squeeze every last drop outta 'er!


----------



## d3adsy

May i ask what is a safe socket temperature for AMD FX 4170 CPU when overclocking?


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> May i ask what is a safe socket temperature for AMD FX 4170 CPU when overclocking?


You don't really have to worry about the socket temp to much. Anything higher than 70c though could cause throttling. Worry about the Core temp and the VRM temp. You want to keep the core temp under 65c. and the VRM temp under 100c.

Also prime 95 works just fine with FX processors. I am prime stable at 5ghz. Prime 95 is just particularly stressful on FX cpus causing them to fail with mild overclocks. Most people dismiss the results because their computer will be stable in benchmarks and games, and even IBT (Intel Burn Test) However if you cannot pass prime 95 for 24 hours, your system is not stable, and there is no way around that.

The true definition of stability is still Prime 95, Folding @ home, or Seti @ home. If your computer can run any of those 3 programs for more than 24 hours then its stable. Peoples definition of having a stable computer is different for each and every person. Some will call their system stable when it will not pass tests like this, because the user doesn't experience crashing in their apps/ games during their normal use.


----------



## Jethrodood

Prime95 is a good "ultimate" stability test yes, but using it for hours at a time causes unnecessary strain on your computer.

IMO when testing overclocks with Prime95 if your stable for 30min that tells you everything you need to know and any more time then that is just overkill. In that amount of time it stresses all cores, vrm and thermal limits more then most users ever will with any other application period.

Anyway i wanted to throw an oddball into the mix. I'm currently playing with an FX6200. Does not like Multi clocks only FSB. Fun chip but definatley represents how flaky clocking some of these AMD chips can be. It has one core holding it back, hence the higher Vcore.

4375 1.43v
250FSB 1.18nbv
2250 NB 1.25v


----------



## d3adsy

Thanks for all your good answers. It seems like it's up to overclocker to decide what suits him/her the best and there will be always many opinions as there are people. I'll try to keep to these temps mentioned above and see what i can get out of this chip and mb.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jethrodood*
> 
> Prime95 is a good "ultimate" stability test yes, but using it for hours at a time causes unnecessary strain on your computer.
> 
> IMO when testing overclocks with Prime95 if your stable for 30min that tells you everything you need to know and any more time then that is just overkill. In that amount of time it stresses all cores, vrm and thermal limits more then most users ever will with any other application period.
> 
> Anyway i wanted to throw an oddball into the mix. I'm currently playing with an FX6200. Does not like Multi clocks only FSB. Fun chip but definatley represents how flaky clocking some of these AMD chips can be. It has one core holding it back, hence the higher Vcore.
> 
> 4375 1.43v
> 250FSB 1.18nbv
> 2250 NB 1.25v


30 mins tells you nothing. I guess you don't use a program for more than 30 mins huh? Unnecessary strain? If your worried about unnecessary strain why are you overclocking in the first place? You stress test your computer to make sure it can still make calculations with precision. Some tasks take Hours to complete, do you really want your computer to crash 5 mins before it has finished causing you to have to start all over?

Simply put if you computer doesn't pass prime 95, [email protected] home, or [email protected] home for 24 hours then its not stable. Meaning while it may work for what you use it for, but in a high load environment 24/7 it will fail. Telling people anything else is just plain misinformation. This is why tests like this are the gold standard when ensuring stability. If you tell someone a computer is prime 95 stable for 24 hours, then they know they can trust it to perform their work on. If someone tells you oh it passed prime 95 for 30 mins, everyone is just going to roll their eyes and take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mega Man

Agreed and well said when I get home I can post a quote that will expand on it


----------



## Jethrodood

I said mine. You said yours. I'm no expert but I can certainly qualify my opinion with experience. Therefore I stand by my assessments.

P.S. Prime95 isnt the only stability test out there and in fact as mentioned by others is not particularly good on AMD setups anymore. I use memtest, cinebench11.5 and OCCT to test overclocks these days.


----------



## Mega Man

None of those measure to prime. Only one that can is ibt-axv.

And no. There has been an update to prime. Now it works flawlessly again

Why do people think a benchmark is a stability test


----------



## Jethrodood

Prime95 has been a defacto stability test for some time. It has the feature built right in.... Its only been acting up on AMD the last few years since BD/PD I believe.

I did not know they updated however will have to read release notes thanks.


----------



## Mike The Owl

Prime 95 ate my FX8350......well not really but it cooked it a bit.... maybe it doesn't like its chips unfried !



But Aida just gently warms my rig .......



Cinebench just gives me a benchmark that I can aim to beat....



So if you want to know if your overclock is at all stable ...Prime 95 it is.

( and that's from someone who doesn't know what the hell he's doing, but enjoying himself doing it)


----------



## d3adsy

Well i still can't get anything out of my 4170 doesn't matter how hard i try. Prime95 just kills it.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Well i still can't get anything out of my 4170 doesn't matter how hard i try. Prime95 just kills it.


What are you trying to get out of it. I have one and it seems to clock OK.


----------



## ad hoc

I bought an ASRock 990FX Extreme3 about 5 months ago, along with an FX 6300. I was planning on eventually plopping an 8350 into it, but Asrock has removed the FX 8000 series chips from the support list because of weak VRM's. Is there any way to get around that issue?


----------



## Mike The Owl

e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I bought an ASRock 990FX Extreme3 about 5 months ago, along with an FX 6300. I was planning on eventually plopping an 8350 into it, but Asrock has removed the FX 8000 series chips from the support list because of weak VRM's. Is there any way to get around that issue?


The asrock page for the 990FX extreme3 says it will work with bios p1.50 so looks like you good to go.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme3/?cat=CPU


----------



## d3adsy

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> What are you trying to get out of it. I have one and it seems to clock OK.


I want to clock higher than 4.2 but just can't get any stable clock past that and all the FX4170 are the same ya know.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike The Owl*
> 
> e
> The asrock page for the 990FX extreme3 says it will work with bios p1.50 so looks like you good to go.
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/990FX%20Extreme3/?cat=CPU


Thanks.


----------



## Jaimelmiel

Hello I guess I am as dumb as I look. I am needing some help on my validation. Do I put it in a post??


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
think the thread owner is afk and joined the intel crowd







. last owners update was 2012.
if hes not, I now have an 8350 , please add me to the list
http://valid.x86.fr/y40kx8


----------



## BioDefault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> think the thread owner is afk and joined the intel crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . last owners update was 2012.
> if hes not, I now have an 8350 , please add me to the list
> http://valid.x86.fr/y40kx8


You're acting like it's not understandable if he did. AMD's flagship CPU, the 9590, is nothing but a hot mess, some games just don't run well at all with AMD CPUs, Borderlands 2 and Skyrim, and AMD is overall just seeming like they're giving up. I'm pretty ignorant on AMD's plans for the future, so forgive me if they've already said what kinds of things they're working on. But this is just getting ridiculous. I currently have an 8350, and I plan to pick up a 4790k. It was a good run, but I give up. I will not hesitate to switch back in the future, but that time isn't now. (again, sorry if I'm unaware of something great they've already told us about)


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok When it comes to cooling 8 core Vishera the rule of thumb is as follows
> 4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
> 4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)
> *4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)*
> 4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
> 4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
> 4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
> 5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.
> 
> As you can see from the bolded section your current OC is right on the money in terms of where you should be with your cooling. Why don't you post some screenies of HW Info 64 so we can get a look at how hot your CPU is getting under load. If you have a bit of thermal headroom left I'll help you squeeze a bit more out!


What about the 280 and 360mm clc, where do they fit in?


----------



## Jaimelmiel

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> think the thread owner is afk and joined the intel crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . last owners update was 2012.
> if hes not, I now have an 8350 , please add me to the list
> http://valid.x86.fr/y40kx8


Thanks for the info. Sign me up.

Jaimelmiel - FX8320 - AsusMa599FX Pro R 2.0

http://valid.canardpc.com/qp94b2

Sorry to those leaving AMD. But I am here for the color RED Baby!!!! LoL.

P.S. I also Have an FX 9590 and it Rocks!!!!


----------



## MrPerforations

I don't think the fx is a total fail, I just cranked the vrm up to extreme and turned off the apm and turbo and 4.5ghz on stock volts?

its still to hot though...







, but its mostly my cases bad airflow...odd as its a coolermaster cosmos.


----------



## jigzaw

FX8370E does it finally have the resonant clock the technology in it?


----------



## BioDefault

I d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I don't think the fx is a total fail at all, I just cranked the vrm up to extreme and turned off the apm and turbo and 4.5ghz on stock volts?
> 
> its still to hot though...


I don't think the FX series is a fail at all either. It's had great success, and is used in a lot of PCs. It wouldn't be used so much if it was a fail. It's just that AMD CPUs are basically just used to save money. If you want an absolute god tier PC that NEVER drops below 60, such as huge battles in MMOs, AMD won't much of cover that. You can run pretty much run 60+ in most games on ultra about 90%+ of the time. I just have so much money to spend on my PC, that I just don't care about budgets.


----------



## MrPerforations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> FX8370E does it finally have the resonant clock the technology in it?


think so as its a x3xx, all this does is reduce the cpu-nb voltage enough to take the 8150 to 4ghz on a stock cooler. voltage went from 1.225v at 2200 to 1.187v on mine.

yep bios, if you have tennis elbow from gaming to much like me, your very glad you didn't spend millions on it too.


----------



## jigzaw

OK sounds like the AMD mojo is there. I had an FX6300 that I have passed on to my son when I got an FX6350. Are these also on x3xx series.

My FX6300 can be under volt and can be clock, well not as an extreme overclocker which I documented on my lonely thread:http://www.overclock.net/t/1421270/using-bus-speed-matching-ddr3-speed-on-fx6300-and-on-fx6350#post_20673154. I just recently change my CPU fan on Sycthe Samurai ZZ revB with this:http://www.chenghome.com.tw/exec/product.php?mod=show&cid=9&pid=CHD92XX%E2%96%A1%E2%96%A1%E2%96%A1-XX&lg=E model CHD9212C. If ran my KeyShot4 with all cores the temp goes to 56-58C, with this set to level1 and temp at the bios at 45C, it peaks only at 48C and when the fan spins it drops it to 46C. I thinks the fan has yet max out to the top 4400 rpm as there is a thermal sensor similar to the OEM of AMD that howler like a jet. It spins a bit loud but not like the high pitch from the OEM unit. The Scythe slim 120 mm fan set at level 1 has a audible hush, the scythe cpu fan can be set at lower level but produces a low volume mid high pitch that I also find annoying.This will allow me to set my system bus near the 222 Mhz limit for the ram and will test on that soon. I am not to advertise my thread but this is an update for the Scythe cooler. I do have a compact case.




regards


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> hello,
> think the thread owner is afk and joined the intel crowd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . last owners update was 2012.
> if hes not, I now have an 8350 , please add me to the list
> http://valid.x86.fr/y40kx8
> 
> 
> 
> You're acting like it's not understandable if he did. AMD's flagship CPU, the 9590, is nothing but a hot mess, some games just don't run well at all with AMD CPUs, Borderlands 2 and Skyrim, and AMD is overall just seeming like they're giving up. I'm pretty ignorant on AMD's plans for the future, so forgive me if they've already said what kinds of things they're working on. But this is just getting ridiculous. I currently have an 8350, and I plan to pick up a 4790k. It was a good run, but I give up. I will not hesitate to switch back in the future, but that time isn't now. (again, sorry if I'm unaware of something great they've already told us about)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioDefault*
> 
> I d
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I don't think the fx is a total fail at all, I just cranked the vrm up to extreme and turned off the apm and turbo and 4.5ghz on stock volts?
> 
> its still to hot though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the FX series is a fail at all either. It's had great success, and is used in a lot of PCs. It wouldn't be used so much if it was a fail. It's just that AMD CPUs are basically just used to save money. If you want an absolute god tier PC that NEVER drops below 60, such as huge battles in MMOs, AMD won't much of cover that. You can run pretty much run 60+ in most games on ultra about 90%+ of the time. I just have so much money to spend on my PC, that I just don't care about budgets.
Click to expand...

o really ? i seem to have no issues with any of my amd chip. me think you are just trolling.

and i actually have a 3930k, and i by far prefer my AMD and it will stay that way,


----------



## Jaimelmiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPerforations*
> 
> I don't think the fx is a total fail, I just cranked the vrm up to extreme and turned off the apm and turbo and 4.5ghz on stock volts?
> 
> its still to hot though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but its mostly my cases bad airflow...odd as its a coolermaster cosmos.


Go to a Sabertooth Mobo. I had the same mobo you have. I just upgraded to an Asus Sabertooth R 2.0. I have an FX 9590 installed on it. I also have a Thermaltake Frio Extreme heatsink. My gaming temps @ 4.7 Ghz were 48-51 Degrees celcius on the socket, About 36 on the core. That is while playing Dirt3 on ultra settings for what it is worth. With the Sabertooth at stock settings I am gaming @4.7 Ghz and my temps are 38 Degrees Celsius on the socket, 30 on the core. Just from switching Mobo's. I was impressed.. Food for thought. I am sure it is a Superior Motherboard. Well worth the extra cost.

P.S. My FX 9590 is not a hot mess.An bow I have the headroom to O.C. it, should I choose to.


----------



## d3adsy

So i managed to get something out of my 4170. Here's a picture of Prime95 and validation. LLC was disabled because i have a AM3+ socket (bios suggested). Any comments, questions and suggestions are welcome.

http://valid.x86.fr/bvykgq


----------



## reflex99

Hola amigos, OP here, sorry I haven't like updated this thread in...like...forever. Decided to go to this silly thing called college, so I've kinda been out of the computer game. Still have my CHV though (no FX sadly, but maybe soon), so the spirit is still alive.

Anyways, I don't have nearly enough spare time to update the OP like with any regularity. So, if anyone wants to take over, send me a PM, ill get a mod to hook it up. (please title the PM something other than "AMD FX CLUB submission/thread/etc", my inbox is flooded with these as you could imagine, so it will probably get lost if you title it like that. make it something unique)


----------



## Jethrodood

Some encouragement for Zambezi clockers. Seemingly being stuck at 4.375 i was doing some ram tuning and I randomly booted at 4.6 yesterday and havent looked back. 4.65 prime stable!


----------



## Red1776

This was before my Vishera/FX 8350 Quad 7970 and current 4 x R290X quad builds, but I thought I would add it.

FX 8150 @ 5.1Ghz

4 x HD 6970 Quadfire



And then got the Bulldozer wet.

































Greg


----------



## jigzaw

A mean machine you got there, is that a 850 or 650 psu or unrelated model number? I can't wait for 8370E information to come in. Cheers.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigzaw*
> 
> A mean machine you got there, is that a 850 or 650 psu or unrelated model number? I can't wait for 8370E information to come in. Cheers.


 That was a 650W Corsair in the bottom section, however it was only one of three PSU's powering all that

there was another 1000w of PSU for a total of 1650w.

The quad 4 x 7970 and the new quad 4 x R290X (under construction ) FX 8350 builds have 2200w and three PSU's

R290X Build



Quad HD 7970 Build


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Ok When it comes to cooling 8 core Vishera the rule of thumb is as follows
> 4.2GHz (4.4GHz max) = Stock cooling
> 4.4GHz (4.5GHz max) = Budget air. (CoolerMaster Hyper 212, TT True Spirit 120)
> *4.5GHz (4.6GHz-4.7GHz max) = Single thin 120mm CLC. (Antec 620, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Performer, CM Seidon 120M/V)*
> 4.6GHz (4.7GHz Max) = High End Dual Tower (Noctua NH-D15, DeepCool Assassin)
> 4.7GHz (4.8GHz Max) = Single thick 120mm CLC (Corsair H80, Antec 920, TT Water 2.0/3.0 Pro CM Seidon 120XL)
> 4.8GHz (5.0 GHz Max) = Dual 120mm CLC (Corsair H100I, Water 2.0/3.0 Extreme)
> 5.0GHz and above = Custom Water Loop.
> 
> As you can see from the bolded section your current OC is right on the money in terms of where you should be with your cooling. Why don't you post some screenies of HW Info 64 so we can get a look at how hot your CPU is getting under load. If you have a bit of thermal headroom left I'll help you squeeze a bit more out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the 280 and 360mm clc, where do they fit in?
Click to expand...

a late reply I know... But forgive me. 280mm probably fairly similar to 240mm. As for 360mm should get your average chip to the 5 mark.


----------



## Paul17041993

Zambezi (FX-8150) on 1.45V, 4.5GHz, a high-FPI double-thick 120mm rad on a AIO cooler will struggle to keep it cool in AU valley climate (~45C, 99.5% humidity summer highs).

pretty much worst-case scenario, the majority of you lot get a much better environment as well as using Vishera parts, and most people in the same environment as me have the space and money to afford a dedicated AC unit alongside a decent water loop.









possible I might end up still on my 'temporary' stock cooling though this summer though, so I guess Ill mention the results of that, but stock cooling on both the 290X and the FX series is definitely pretty decent even for mild overclocks if you don't mind the noise.


----------



## Karameikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> dont hesitate to ask for help, me or others in the CVFZ thread can help you probably !
> 
> also thanks fo rthe info alot of ppl have been asking about it, another thought for you is the H220/320 or the CM rebrand now out, highly customizable !


It's been quite a while since I've logged in: work interrupted life








My 9590 ran solid for the last year, at 5GHz with the H80i (push/pull fan combo). Only ever had one freeze up, and that was 2 weeks ago when weather unexpectedly warmed up to 25C outside (I'm in a 3rd floor apartment) and I neglected to turn on the AC and / or reinstall my "rigged" baseplate fan for my Antec 902...

In any case, I had picked up a 2nd 9590 late last year, and never had the chance to try it out: until now! I just installed it yesterday, and am finishing up the thermal paste burn in cycles. Plan to start tuning and testing this weekend.

Updated a few other things yesterday as well, with regards to my setup. Most notably, I moved from an Antec 902 to an Antec 1100, replaced the H80i with a Nepton 280L, and swapped the 1050W PSU for a 1200W PSU that I had in another system. The new case has a spacious designated area for the baseplate fan (I'm using a Scythe slim 120mm). I installed the 280mm radiator up top, after removing the 200mm exhaust fan. Just had to drill two small holes, grind them smooth, size up some screws, and add a few stacks of washers for proper spacing.

1st 9590 is a 1322PGS
2nd 9590 is a 1329 PGS

Both were purchased in the latter half of last year. We'll soon know what differences the improved cooling, additional PSU current, updated BIOS (there were 5 updates in the first 6 months that I was "off hobby"), and "newer" 9590 make with regards to a stable overclock.

I'll be happy with 5GHz x8 stable at much lower temps so I can run my 7 fans in silent mode


----------



## BillyBonz

8150 Running strong. Dialed it back to 4.3Ghzs. Its running with an Nvidia 770.


----------



## Sanosake

I've had my FX6300 for a long time and it runs great and there is very little temp rise (HWMonitor) when playing a game. Overall I like this CPU. Especially if you're on a budget


----------



## Drags

Wanted to heat my office while gaming and having some grunt, so went for the FX-9370.

Needless to say, both things worked well


----------



## DComander1

Got an FX 6300 for a gaming PC originally, a while back, for streaming on twitch, but then replaced it with an intel i3 a few years later, still use it as a workstation though, as it does what I need it to do with no issue.
Build:
FX 6300 @ 3.8/4.2 GHz / Cooler Master heatsink | Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 v5


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karameikos*
> 
> It's been quite a while since I've logged in: work interrupted life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 9590 ran solid for the last year, at 5GHz with the H80i (push/pull fan combo). Only ever had one freeze up, and that was 2 weeks ago when weather unexpectedly warmed up to 25C outside (I'm in a 3rd floor apartment) and I neglected to turn on the AC and / or reinstall my "rigged" baseplate fan for my Antec 902...
> 
> In any case, I had picked up a 2nd 9590 late last year, and never had the chance to try it out: until now! I just installed it yesterday, and am finishing up the thermal paste burn in cycles. Plan to start tuning and testing this weekend.
> 
> Updated a few other things yesterday as well, with regards to my setup. Most notably, I moved from an Antec 902 to an Antec 1100, replaced the H80i with a Nepton 280L, and swapped the 1050W PSU for a 1200W PSU that I had in another system. The new case has a spacious designated area for the baseplate fan (I'm using a Scythe slim 120mm). I installed the 280mm radiator up top, after removing the 200mm exhaust fan. Just had to drill two small holes, grind them smooth, size up some screws, and add a few stacks of washers for proper spacing.
> 
> 1st 9590 is a 1322PGS
> 2nd 9590 is a 1329 PGS
> 
> Both were purchased in the latter half of last year. We'll soon know what differences the improved cooling, additional PSU current, updated BIOS (there were 5 updates in the first 6 months that I was "off hobby"), and "newer" 9590 make with regards to a stable overclock.
> 
> I'll be happy with 5GHz x8 stable at much lower temps so I can run my 7 fans in silent mode


Let us know how that nepton 280L is treating you


----------



## Mike The Owl

Where'd all the posts go...jumps from 12/12/14 to April 2015.......to 11th May????


----------



## Karameikos

Apologies - it has been quite a while since I've last logged in. Started my own business last year, and have been quite busy! Regarding the "new" configuration above, and my second 9590: I could only hit 5GHz stable if I dropped the 4 sticks of RAM down to 1600MHz.

The Nepton 280L didn't gain me anything over the H80i with push/pull fans, but to be fair, the Antec 1100 was not an optimal case for a 280L install either. In addition, the left side panel fan was over the GPU, which allowed my VRMs to heat up more.

Currently, I have the same set up in one of the Corsair "ammo can" cases, to allow for better airflow for the 280L, and a 14cm fan over the VRMs as well. Unfortunately, there is no right side panel fan for the base plate, so I am still suffering from temperature constraints, unless I rig up an open side panel with a duct taped fan.

I purchased a 3rd FX9590 when the prices dropped over the winter, and it allowed for 4.9GHz stable running all 4 RAM sticks at 1866MHz: but 5Ghz was still elusive...

With all of that said, today I had a huge monstrosity of a case arrive from Amazon: a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra!! It has all of the fan install positions I could ever want, and appears suitable for the Nepton 280L as well. I also swapped out my 4 RAM sticks for another brand (from Crucial Ballistix Elite to Kingston HyperX Savage): I've suspected for some time the Crucial sticks may be holding me back. But then again, neither Asus nor AMD qualify a 9590 on a CHVFZ with 4 sticks of RAM at 1866MHz...

Of course with all of the new toys showing up, Murphy arrived and killed my AC this afternoon... Hopefully the tech sorts me out tomorrow so I can get to burn in, stress testing and pushing the limits in the new set up


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karameikos*
> 
> Apologies - it has been quite a while since I've last logged in. Started my own business last year, and have been quite busy! Regarding the "new" configuration above, and my second 9590: I could only hit 5GHz stable if I dropped the 4 sticks of RAM down to 1600MHz.
> The Nepton 280L didn't gain me anything over the H80i with push/pull fans, but to be fair, the Antec 1100 was not an optimal case for a 280L install either. In addition, the left side panel fan was over the GPU, which allowed my VRMs to heat up more.
> Currently, I have the same set up in one of the Corsair "ammo can" cases, to allow for better airflow for the 280L, and a 14cm fan over the VRMs as well. Unfortunately, there is no right side panel fan for the base plate, so I am still suffering from temperature constraints, unless I rig up an open side panel with a duct taped fan.
> I purchased a 3rd FX9590 when the prices dropped over the winter, and it allowed for 4.9GHz stable running all 4 RAM sticks at 1866MHz: but 5Ghz was still elusive...With all of that said, today I had a huge monstrosity of a case arrive from Amazon: a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra!! It has all of the fan install positions I could ever want, and appears suitable for the Nepton 280L as well. I also swapped out my 4 RAM sticks for another brand (from Crucial Ballistix Elite to Kingston HyperX Savage): I've suspected for some time the Crucial sticks may be holding me back. But then again, neither Asus nor AMD qualify a 9590 on a CHVFZ with 4 sticks of RAM at 1866MHz...
> Of course with all of the new toys showing up, Murphy arrived and killed my AC this afternoon... Hopefully the tech sorts me out tomorrow so I can get to burn in, stress testing and pushing the limits in the new set up


You might do a little better for overclocking if you switched from 4 stick of memory to 2 sticks.


----------



## Karameikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> You might do a little better for overclocking if you switched from 4 stick of memory to 2 sticks.


Thank you, and yes, that is a fact! However, I'm pursuing a 5Ghz stable OC with 4 x 8GB at 1866MHz or better, and have been so very close  hopefully the new case and the swap of RAM allow me to get there!

I did try to run 2 x 2GB of the 8x9x8x24 Dominator GT 2000MHz that I had in my Phenom II setup with this rig, but if anything my OC attempts were even worse (and these are on the Asus QVL).


----------



## diggiddi

What voltage you running the sticks at? I will try dropping down to 2 sticks sometime an see if I can hit 2400 mhz on the Snipers
Murphy waylaid you huh  As far as coolers I have settled on the Alphacool Eisberg 240, prolly get it when the version 2 comes out and add a pair of Corsair SP120' s for push/pull or if Coolermaster Excaliburs ever come back in stock use those
and a Silverstone raven RV03 case cos it has the cutout for a 120mm fan on the backside of the motherboard and 90 degree rotation- less stress on graphics card


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karameikos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> You might do a little better for overclocking if you switched from 4 stick of memory to 2 sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, and yes, that is a fact! However, I'm pursuing a 5Ghz stable OC with 4 x 8GB at 1866MHz or better, and have been so very close  hopefully the new case and the swap of RAM allow me to get there!
> 
> I did try to run 2 x 2GB of the 8x9x8x24 Dominator GT 2000MHz that I had in my Phenom II setup with this rig, but if anything my OC attempts were even worse (and these are on the Asus QVL).
Click to expand...

Maybe setting the memory to 1600-Ohm or running the memory timings a little loser, will help.


----------



## Karameikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> What voltage you running the sticks at? I will try dropping down to 2 sticks sometime an see if I can hit 2400 mhz on the Snipers
> Murphy waylaid you huh  As far as coolers I have settled on the Alphacool Eisberg 240, prolly get it when the version 2 comes out and add a pair of Corsair SP120' s for push/pull or if Coolermaster Excaliburs ever come back in stock use those
> and a Silverstone raven RV03 case cos it has the cutout for a 120mm fan on the backside of the motherboard and 90 degree rotation- less stress on graphics card


Currently running the RAM at 1.5V: had tried a bit higher with the Crucial Ballistix Elite sticks, but couldn't find the sweet spot. Dropping to two sticks does allow me to hit 5GHz while keeping the RAM at 1866MHz on two of my 9590's, as does dropping the 4 sticks down to 1600MHz. I've not been able to get past 4.9GHz on my other 9590 regardless of RAM settings).

I hadn't seen the Alphacool Eisberg 240 previously, but it has some nice reviews, as does Thermaltake's Pacific set up. I've not seen a review site that compares either of them with the Cooler Master Nepton 140XL or 280L, though (checked the Frostytech and Watercooled sites). Interestingly, each of these sites respective liquid cooling performance charts are absent even a single model in common. That said, if you judge performance off of their results versus relative room temperature, it would suggest that the Nepton 280L is around 18C better than the Pacific, and 24C better than the Alphacool Eisberg 240, when dissipating heat from a 200W Intel processor. If you're space constrained, maybe consider the Nepton 140XL, as it is only 1C behind the 280L when set up with push/pull fans.

The Antec 1100 worked well with regards to the side panel cut out for baseplate cooling: it just wasn't optimal for larger than a 120mm radiator. The Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra I just purchased is the only case I could find that has all of the desired fan positions, and plenty of room for larger radiators.

Still waiting for the air conditioner tech... at least it's only 88F outside right now.


----------



## Karameikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> Maybe setting the memory to 1600-Ohm or running the memory timings a little loser, will help.


1600MHz works, but I'm after more









I'll loosen up the timings if the HyperX DIMMs don't improve the situation (although their timings are slightly looser than the Ballistix Elite already, at 9-10-11-27 versus 9-9-9-27).


----------



## diggiddi

Problem is the case I'm looking at does not take 140/280 mm fans/rads also I think your numbers are way off on those temps too, check them again
Dat Pacific cooler whoo too high I think you can assemble a better custom loop for that amount of money, the other option I was considering was the Swiftech H220x


----------



## Karameikos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Problem is the case I'm looking at does not take 140/280 mm fans/rads also I think your numbers are way off on those temps too, check them again
> Dat Pacific cooler whoo too high I think you can assemble a better custom loop for that amount of money, the other option I was considering was the Swiftech H220x


Yeah, those numbers seem to be a large gap, but that's the charts "those guys" put together, and unfortunately the two sites have not reviewed any of the same models: no apples to apples comparison. All I did was calculate the difference between their stated ambient temperatures and the temps on the units in question, and subtract the difference.

That said, my Nepton 240L hasn't been getting me any further than the H80i, even though the Frostytech charts show that it should be 10C better. It does keep things significantly cooler at idle and during normal usage, but P95 Small FFT's hits pretty much the same temperatures on both units. Kind of frustrating, because I've since tried multiple cases to try and better accommodate the larger radiator, with no luck as of yet. Kind of missing the small form factor Antec 902 that the H80i allowed for! Anyways, I've now committed to my R2-D2 sized case


----------



## Alastair

Just wanted to post my 5GHz results for my 8370. Using the little motherboard that could. My M5A99FX Pro R2.0. Excuse the failure at the end of the test. UAC was trolling me.


----------



## d3adsy

Hey! Is it possible do delid AMD FX 4170 chip?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3adsy*
> 
> Hey! Is it possible do delid AMD FX 4170 chip?


Nope, FX line is all soldered on so its nearly impossible to take the IHS off.


----------



## d3adsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nope, FX line is all soldered on so its nearly impossible to take the IHS off.


Dayum. Ok thanks for an answer


----------



## ChiefGoat

Hello

Im new to overclocking. Ive read / viewed / noted a TON of information in the past couple of weeks. That being said, I wanted to see what you all thought of my first overclock.

I used the Unigine Heaven Benchmark. My rig setup is in my signature.


----------



## miklkit

Err, all I can see is that you have a 6350 idling at 1.4 ghz and there seems to be a conflict between GPU-Z and MSI afterburner where one says the GPU temps are 80C and the other says they are 175C. Since I don't think it would run at 175C methinks GPU-Z is correct.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Oh ok. What should I post to give you a better understanding of my overclock attempt? (not being sarcastic)


----------



## miklkit

Well, let's start with IBT AVX from here. http://www.overclock.net/attachments/13202

Then HWINFO64 from a search. It is free. Then Make a run and get a screenie both running and finished so it looks something like this.


----------



## diggiddi

Guys if a power supply dies and takes the motherboard with it will the cpu be any good?


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys if a power supply dies and takes the motherboard with it will the cpu be any good?


It really depends. Sometimes it will destroy most all components, sometimes it will kill just a few, if at all. You really have to test to make sure.


----------



## diggiddi

Problem is I can't test it, any visual cues that might be a giveaway ?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Problem is I can't test it, any visual cues that might be a giveaway ?


Usually there are no physical indications that a cpu has failed.


----------



## diggiddi

Okey doke, rep to both of u


----------



## F3ERS 2 ASH3S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys if a power supply dies and takes the motherboard with it will the cpu be any good?


coming from experience.. the only way.. and I mean the only way is really to pop the chip into another board.. I have seen a power supply take out a board.. or just the ram or both or all components.. it matters how it failed.. which is virtually impossible to tell unless well its burnt or burning.. solid state electronics are very particular and can really only be test by using,,,

however.. if the board had ocp and other anti shock features.. your components might just be ok.. wish for the best of luck for ya


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3ERS 2 ASH3S*
> 
> coming from experience.. the only way.. and I mean the only way is really to pop the chip into another board.. I have seen a power supply take out a board.. or just the ram or both or all components.. it matters how it failed.. which is virtually impossible to tell unless well its burnt or burning.. solid state electronics are very particular and can really only be test by using,,,
> 
> however.. if the board had ocp and other anti shock features.. your components might just be ok.. wish for the best of luck for ya


+Rep


----------



## Erick

Anyone here still has their FX 8120 or 8150, or has everyone gone to Vishera? 83XX?

Is it worth it?


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Anyone here still has their FX 8120 or 8150, or has everyone gone to Vishera? 83XX?
> 
> Is it worth it?


I still have my 8150, I was thinking of making the plunge but i reconsidered.

Vishera is faster clock for clock (about 10%), but the FX i got clocks so nice i just cant let it go







Out of fear i will get an worse clocker and get about the same speed..

An 8350 at 4600 is about as fast as an 8150 at 5 Ghz (raw calculus) So i can't convince myself to drop in another 200 for something i don't really need








Maybe if you can find a really cheap one or good second hand (or got money to spare), it could give a nice boost.


----------



## Erick

Damn is that 5.1ghz stable for just gaming or P95, IBT stable?


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Damn is that 5.1ghz stable for just gaming or P95, IBT stable?


The 5.1 is full game stable en 30min (iirc) IBT stable. To get it somewhat prime stable i needed to use insane volts and my PSU didn't like it







I had some weird issues and extreme power usages from prime95 so i mostly stopped using it to not fry the PSU









Extra info,
power measured from wall running prime95 8cores:
Speed Power (W)
3600 265
3900 290
4000 330
4300 370
4800 450
4900 480
5000 566

I didn't write down the 5.1, it was insane. Somewhere in the mid 600 watts, if you derive the number from the numbers i did note down, you get around 680 W... knowing my PSU is 650 rated i stopped using prime runs







Also back in the day i read something about problems with prime95 and buldozer so i switches to ibt and long intense game runs







Iirc I used bf 3 64 servers and FC3 mostly.

Probably will be upgrading my PSU in the near future to prepare for an SLI setup and will give it another go then.
I must admit I only run the 5.1 in winter, so the extra heat isn't as wasted








4.9ghz-8core @ 1.475 is for mid season, peak summer I run a CnQ-turbo version, that goes from 1.5Ghz @ 0.76- 4.9Ghz @ 1.428


----------



## Erick

Impressive, how did you get the CnQ to work, mine only reduces the Frequency but the voltage always stays the same ...(1.45v)


----------



## Mega Man

Sounds to me like you are using manual voltage not offset


----------



## Erick

Lol, im stupid ( didnt even know the offset mode existed), thank you


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Lol, im stupid ( didnt even know the offset mode existed), thank you


Like Megaman said, i use offset mode when using my CnQ-OC profile.
It takes some tweaking and stability test on each P-state(!) to get it completely right but it's worth it. You get best of both worlds. Efficiency and speed








Be SURE to test all P-state or you will get occasional crash when you don't want it. You can use windows energy profiles to force processor states and check with CPU-z and run some IBT.


The ultimate tweaks i got by using PScheck, it would let me set clocks and voltages so you could really squeeze maximum efficiency and top speed. A shame PScheck doesn't work when using windows 10 AND an GPT-partition (When using MBR it still works).. So now i run a slight to high voltage on low-mid speeds cause i can't fine-tweak them with PScheck anymore...


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Anyone here still has their FX 8120 or 8150, or has everyone gone to Vishera? 83XX?
> 
> Is it worth it?


Would like to bring up this question, but from a different angle.

I've got an FX-4170... is it time to move on to a Vishera 6-core? I realize the FX-4300 is not nearly as popular as the 6300, mainly due to pricing... 2 extra cores for a few more pennies, heck sometimes same price, is a no-brainer.

FX-4170 has been OC'd to 4.6GHz stable on stock voltage, sailing along nice and happy for a few years now. 4.8GHz is stable at 1.47v. Haven't pushed any higher, tried 1.5v and backed off from there.

I know Zen's just around the corner, but I'm not willing to invest in a new motherboard and DDR4 RAM. I've got a solid AM3+ board and 2x4GB DDR3, satisfied with both.

Stick with the 4170 or grab a 6300 while its still available? I was considering the 8-core as well, but the 6-core is a nice all-rounder and offers a good price/performance ratio. While I'm at it, might upgrade GPU as well, probably an R9 270 or so.

(See sig rig)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Anyone here still has their FX 8120 or 8150, or has everyone gone to Vishera? 83XX?
> 
> Is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to bring up this question, but from a different angle.
> 
> I've got an FX-4170... is it time to move on to a Vishera 6-core? I realize the FX-4300 is not nearly as popular as the 6300, mainly due to pricing... 2 extra cores for a few more pennies, heck sometimes same price, is a no-brainer.
> 
> FX-4170 has been OC'd to 4.6GHz stable on stock voltage, sailing along nice and happy for a few years now. 4.8GHz is stable at 1.47v. Haven't pushed any higher, tried 1.5v and backed off from there.
> 
> I know Zen's just around the corner, but I'm not willing to invest in a new motherboard and DDR4 RAM. I've got a solid AM3+ board and 2x4GB DDR3, satisfied with both.
> 
> Stick with the 4170 or grab a 6300 while its still available? I was considering the 8-core as well, but the 6-core is a nice all-rounder and offers a good price/performance ratio. While I'm at it, might upgrade GPU as well, probably an R9 270 or so.
> 
> (See sig rig)
Click to expand...

Imo get an 8 core. But seriously imo the 6 core is a great value and you would be happy with it.

Are you doing anything that would use the additional cores? Bf4 and other newer games do for example.

The other thing I would recommend is push the voltage. You won't kill the chip I promise- just don't push 1.8v unless you can cool it


----------



## diggiddi

Like Mega said, get the V8 and call it a day


----------



## Forde3654Eire

To be honest, I don't need the extra cores... its more a matter of architectural improvement from Bulldozer to Piledriver.

Back when I was building my rig, I was all over the place trying to get my hands on a Phenom II X4 955 / 965... granted, no AMD market in the region, all Intel dominance here.

I eventually got my FX-4170, generously shipped from Lithuania by a hardware reviewer. While I've never had any problems with the chip, I've always been sore over the amount of bashing Bulldozer got, and seeing how Piledriver was well-received, I thought would eventually transition over.

Whether the transition is worth it or not, purely from an architectural standpoint, I'm not sure... or if all it takes is cranking up the GHz to match up.


----------



## Mega Man

just get what you can 4/6/8 core imo is worth it, but not to all. again it comes down to can you use the cores


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> just get what you can 4/6/8 core imo is worth it, but not to all. again it comes down to can you use the cores


Yes, 6 or 8 core without a doubt. Multiple threads I can easily make use of, especially with the video-rendering







If my power supply and motherboard are up to the job, I'm all for it. The 6300 should be just fine with both, need to double check the 83xx.


----------



## Mega Man

your mobo actually is a good mobo strong 8 phase


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick*
> 
> Anyone here still has their FX 8120 or 8150, or has everyone gone to Vishera? 83XX?
> 
> Is it worth it?


wait for ZEN.
Basically when DX12 game arrive you wont need to upgrade it...


----------



## Themisseble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Would like to bring up this question, but from a different angle.
> 
> I've got an FX-4170... is it time to move on to a Vishera 6-core? I realize the FX-4300 is not nearly as popular as the 6300, mainly due to pricing... 2 extra cores for a few more pennies, heck sometimes same price, is a no-brainer.
> 
> FX-4170 has been OC'd to 4.6GHz stable on stock voltage, sailing along nice and happy for a few years now. 4.8GHz is stable at 1.47v. Haven't pushed any higher, tried 1.5v and backed off from there.
> 
> I know Zen's just around the corner, but I'm not willing to invest in a new motherboard and DDR4 RAM. I've got a solid AM3+ board and 2x4GB DDR3, satisfied with both.
> 
> Stick with the 4170 or grab a 6300 while its still available? I was considering the 8-core as well, but the 6-core is a nice all-rounder and offers a good price/performance ratio. While I'm at it, might upgrade GPU as well, probably an R9 270 or so.
> 
> (See sig rig)


I can tell you that FX 6300 is way more powerfull than Fx 4300.... FX 4170 should be slower. Maybe if you get FX 6300 or even FX 8320E you should be happy.
I can do for you few comparison clock per clock at 4.6GHz if you want?...

some say that FX 6300 cant handle GTX 980... yeah stock throttle is just to much.





You might consider FX 8320E.


----------



## Mega Man

but is it as powerful as a 43000 ~ ??!?

( link is only good for less then 24 hours !~ )

http://www.tigerdirect.com/sectors/category/deal-of-the-day.asp
so here is a pic


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Thanks for chipping in! Just an update, I had some time to kill and decided to push the clock speeds up to 5GHz on my FX-4170.

Short version: Its stable at 5GHz!

Long version: Increased multiplier up from my stable 4.8GHz to 4.9GHz, without adding more volts, and ran the AVX version of IBT. Computer locked up instantly. Increased voltage to 1.5v, locked up instantly. Increased to 1.525v, locked up instantly. 1.55v, locked up. Kept 1.55v for CPU, increased CPU-NB to 1.35v and NB to 1.2v. Locked up.

I backed off from there, thinking it might be a multiplier wall... so I increased the motherboard FSB, lowered multipliers... sure enough, at 1.55v, it passed IBT AVX at 4.9GHz with flying colours! 10 passes on standard, just to get a baseline.

I did notice my voltage was dropping quite a bit when set to 1.55v, dropping down intermittently to just over 1.5v throughout the test... I'm assuming some sort of voltage throttling since IBT is crazy-intensive. CPU speed stayed at 4.9GHz no throttling. LLC on highest setting, all power-savings turned off. Running Prime95 and Cinebench at those settings does not give me any voltage droop... so its safe to assume 1.55v is more than what the CPU needs to stay stable at 4.9GHz! I will continue testing and see how much I can drop all my voltages down to.

Figured I'd shoot for 5GHz, kept multipliers the same and just bumped up my FSB a bit... since it also gives me favourable settings for NB, HT and memory. Sure enough, passed IBT AVX with flying colours! Temperatures were absolute borderline though! Maxed out at 60 C for the CPU core! CPU socket not so bad though, around 40 C... VRM's around 70C, presumably a bit warm but still fine...

So yeah! Just need to figure out how much to drop the voltage by from 1.55v and all's good! Will use Prime95 for testing since it isn't messing with my volts... IBT is insane, temps developed from Prime95 are at least 5 - 10 C lower!

OK...

Now that's out of the way. Yes, at some point I'll grab me a 6300 or 8320/ 8350... not in any hurry to do so, things go real slow in the Middle East, and depreciation hits real hard when the new gizmos hit the market. As of now, you see both priced over and above the i5's and i7's... because multi-core and GHz madness! Yes, I'm afraid they're not very bright sparks around here... once the new parts come in, current prices fall faster than a plane falling out of the sky.


----------



## lzf995

http://valid.x86.fr/hhvrr8 fx 4100 at 5.22 any good on water loaded at 58*c


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lzf995*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/hhvrr8 fx 4100 at 5.22 any good on water loaded at 58*c


I like it


----------



## lzf995

not bad on a msi 970a g43 with few cooling mods aye


----------



## ad hoc

Does disabling a couple Vishera cores improve performance in single threaded apps or apps that only utilize 4 cores?


----------



## Mega Man

Imo no but you may be able to clock higher


----------



## portgas

hello guys, i just got fx 6300 used on ebay yesterday & i haven't decided am3+
please help me choose a good am3+ motherboard for my fx 6300...on my listed am3+ motherboard is :
- gigabyte ga-990fxa ud3 R5
- msi 970-gaming
- asus M5A97 R2.0

- if i'm only using single gpu does am3+ 970 will limit the overclocking fx6300??
- is that possible am3+ 970 able to reach overclocking 5.0ghz - 5.5ghz (custom water cooling)??

my spec :
fx 6300, Cooler Master GX 650watt, avexir core 2x 4gb = 8gb 1600mhz, gtx 680 2gb reference, kingfast f6 ssd 60gb


----------



## Mega Man

i would get the ud5 with your requirements but idk about the r5 sorry there are some 970s that can oc, but i am not remembering any non eol ones


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *portgas*
> 
> hello guys, i just got fx 6300 used on ebay yesterday & i haven't decided am3+
> please help me choose a good am3+ motherboard for my fx 6300...on my listed am3+ motherboard is :
> - gigabyte ga-990fxa ud3 R5
> - msi 970-gaming
> - asus M5A97 R2.0
> 
> - if i'm only using single gpu does am3+ 970 will limit the overclocking fx6300??
> - is that possible am3+ 970 able to reach overclocking 5.0ghz - 5.5ghz (custom water cooling)??
> 
> my spec :
> fx 6300, Cooler Master GX 650watt, avexir core 2x 4gb = 8gb 1600mhz, gtx 680 2gb reference, kingfast f6 ssd 60gb


You may want to check ram compatibility of any board you are considering. My Avexir ram will not run on my MSI 990 Gaming for love nor money.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

the 990fxa-ud3 r5 is just a slightly newer revision of the 990fxa-ud3 4.0 its a good board. the 970a-ud3p is a very good more entry level board, but it doesn't have a thermal heatpipe going between the northbridge and vrms. for the 6 core that shouldn't matter so much, but if you ever upgrade to the 8 core youll wish you had it


----------



## The Stilt

990FXA-UD3 *R5* is the best board Gigabyte has currently in production.
It is basically the exact same thing as 970A-UD3P, but comes with 990FX chipset instead of 970.

They both have doubled 4+1 phase digital VRM, which is fully sufficient for clocked FX-8K parts.


----------



## Mega Man

hope your right, i have heard some bad about them, esp compared with my ud7


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *portgas*
> 
> hello guys, i just got fx 6300 used on ebay yesterday & i haven't decided am3+
> please help me choose a good am3+ motherboard for my fx 6300...on my listed am3+ motherboard is :
> - gigabyte ga-990fxa ud3 R5
> - msi 970-gaming
> - asus M5A97 R2.0
> 
> - if i'm only using single gpu does am3+ 970 will limit the overclocking fx6300??
> - is that possible am3+ 970 able to reach overclocking 5.0ghz - 5.5ghz (custom water cooling)??
> 
> my spec :
> fx 6300, Cooler Master GX 650watt, avexir core 2x 4gb = 8gb 1600mhz, gtx 680 2gb reference, kingfast f6 ssd 60gb


Out of those boards definitely the gigabyte board, a close second is the Asus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 *R5* is the best board Gigabyte has currently in production.
> It is basically the exact same thing as 970A-UD3P, but comes with 990FX chipset instead of 970.
> 
> They both have doubled 4+1 phase digital VRM, which is fully sufficient for clocked FX-8K parts.


I wouldn't say fully sufficient, but will enable everything but extreme overclocking (LN2, phase change)


----------



## Kryton

Here's another from me.

FX-4200 just under 5 GHz on water, can go higher if I want it to no prob and may do that later with some sub-zero action.
http://valid.x86.fr/xk1j79


----------



## Piccolo55

Just ordered a fx 6300 last night with an asus mobo


----------



## Mega Man

Gl enjoy


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 990FXA-UD3 *R5* is the best board Gigabyte has currently in production.
> It is basically the exact same thing as 970A-UD3P, but comes with 990FX chipset instead of 970.
> 
> They both have doubled 4+1 phase digital VRM, which is fully sufficient for clocked FX-8K parts.


Too bad my UD3P throttles at 4.6 under LinX, the VRMs run hot even at 4.4, and the board won't boot with a multi higher than 22.


----------



## bww298

i had a 8150 on water for several years and i just bought a 9590 about a month ago


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats and welcome


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Too bad my UD3P throttles at 4.6 under LinX, the VRMs run hot even at 4.4, and the board won't boot with a multi higher than 22.


Actually beyond 4.4. Around 4.5 is when it begins in Linpack. Temps aren't the issue since the CPU is on a 480mm and a 360mm radiator loop. I have a 140mm fan blowing onto the VRMs and one blowing toward the northbridge so it also stays cool. Same GLOPs at 4.4 (around 88-89) as at 4.5. 4.6 and especially 4.7 GFLOPs are worse (like 84 max and as low as 79). This is with just 2048 RAM size in LinX, not even full RAM.


----------



## Mega Man

I find it ironic you spent more in cooling then the mobo, and you bought a bargin mobo, ( even with the cvfz I spent more on cooling, but that is top tier mobo )


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> I find it ironic you spent more in cooling then the mobo


Easy to do with Vishera when overclocking. My 8320E and UD3P together cost $133.75 from Microcenter.

The reason I added the 480 was because of my tinnitus. With four sleeve fans and the radiator mounted vertically I was able to turn the noisy Vardar fans on the 360 to minimum speed. I couldn't get the temps low enough with just the 360 with fan speed that low.

I have the system in a closet, with the door mostly closed and a feather blanket used to muffle most of the opening but something is emitting a high frequency sound which is still aggravating my tinnitus, even though the rig seems very quiet.


----------



## Mega Man

psst i ment it is time for a new mobo


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> psst i ment it is time for a new mobo


I am thinking of waiting until Zen. I need to get the tinnitus situation sorted though.


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> I am thinking of waiting until Zen. I need to get the tinnitus situation sorted though.


I have severe hearing issues. Sucks.


----------



## Greg64634

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Does disabling a couple Vishera cores improve performance in single threaded apps or apps that only utilize 4 cores?


It should if you're able to disable one core per unit. It effectively doubles your L1 inst. and L2 cache for the remaining cores. It's the main reason I'm running my fx-6300 as a 3 core cpu. Plus I like the lower energy consumption and less heat.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg64634*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> Does disabling a couple Vishera cores improve performance in single threaded apps or apps that only utilize 4 cores?
> 
> 
> 
> It should if you're able to disable one core per unit. It effectively doubles your L1 inst. and L2 cache for the remaining cores. It's the main reason I'm running my fx-6300 as a 3 core cpu. Plus I like the lower energy consumption and less heat.
Click to expand...

there is only a small number of mobos that can do this, and everyone who has had one that has provided proof, showed no heat reduction !


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg64634*
> 
> It should if you're able to disable one core per unit. It effectively doubles your L1 inst. and L2 cache for the remaining cores. It's the main reason I'm running my fx-6300 as a 3 core cpu. Plus I like the lower energy consumption and less heat.


All you are doing is hamstring a fully functional six core cpu. Basically crippling it. There have been countless threads replete with benchmarks that show there are no advantages to what you are doing. Just disadvantages. The energy consumption is basically pennies per year that you are talking about. Heat reduction? As the guy said above there is no evidence of that. Why do you think eight core cpu's are more popular than four core cpu's? Because they provide better performance in most scenarios.


----------



## reaver83

I am not an owner of the FX Processors, but my brother is, he owns the FX-8150. long story short his Liquid cooler pump quit so I swapped him my Antec Khuller 920 for his 8150 stock cooler, got it fixed, and now I have it in my computer paired with my Phenom II 1090T. Problem is, I cannot find a copy of the Chill control disc that came with it, so as a temp fix I installed the software for the Khuller 920. It, however is primative and will not certain functions work on this cooler, mainly it does not read fan speeds at all. if anyone could make a copy of the disc and shoot it my way I would be most appreciative!


----------



## Mega Man

There is no disc for the stock cooler


----------



## reaver83

Thats funny, my brother got one, he just misplaced it. Thats fine, got ahold of him today and he made a ISO of it and saved it to his Storage Drive. The disc was to install AMD FX's Version of Chill Control VI v6.1.0, and the updated silabs USB Bootloader. I got Antec Chill Control working just fine on this computer for now, it just reads that the Firmware for the USB bootloader is newer than the Software can read, which makes updating it impossible. No worries to me, since it is running all functions of the cooler.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> All you are doing is hamstring a fully functional six core cpu. Basically crippling it. There have been countless threads replete with benchmarks that show there are no advantages to what you are doing. Just disadvantages. The energy consumption is basically pennies per year that you are talking about. Heat reduction? As the guy said above there is no evidence of that. Why do you think eight core cpu's are more popular than four core cpu's? Because they provide better performance in most scenarios.


The advantage is that it's easier to manage the heat load of a higher clock. For people with moderate cooling and moderately capable boards it may help them with MMOs and other single-threaded apps. But, for multithreading it tanks the performance.

The voltage required isn't dramatically lower than with the whole chip enabled in my experience but the heat output is significantly lower. Since my board (UD3P 2.0) has a throttling issue and forces one to use BCLK to get past 4.4, though, YMMV.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Thats funny, my brother got one, he just misplaced it. Thats fine, got ahold of him today and he made a ISO of it and saved it to his Storage Drive. The disc was to install AMD FX's Version of Chill Control VI v6.1.0, and the updated silabs USB Bootloader. I got Antec Chill Control working just fine on this computer for now, it just reads that the Firmware for the USB bootloader is newer than the Software can read, which makes updating it impossible. No worries to me, since it is running all functions of the cooler.


Yea , again I call bs. There is no software like this for the oem aire cooler unless you are talking about amd overdrive that I have ever seen or heard of. Now if you mean some crappy aio software I can see that being true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> All you are doing is hamstring a fully functional six core cpu. Basically crippling it. There have been countless threads replete with benchmarks that show there are no advantages to what you are doing. Just disadvantages. The energy consumption is basically pennies per year that you are talking about. Heat reduction? As the guy said above there is no evidence of that. Why do you think eight core cpu's are more popular than four core cpu's? Because they provide better performance in most scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> The advantage is that it's easier to manage the heat load of a higher clock. For people with moderate cooling and moderately capable boards it may help them with MMOs and other single-threaded apps. But, for multithreading it tanks the performance.
> 
> The voltage required isn't dramatically lower than with the whole chip enabled in my experience but the heat output is significantly lower. Since my board (UD3P 2.0) has a throttling issue and forces one to use BCLK to get past 4.4, though, YMMV.
Click to expand...

Again people have claimed this for a while, but never can show proof, and the ones that do, show the opposite is true


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjames61*
> 
> I have severe hearing issues. Sucks.


The weird thing is that the only thing that really aggravates my tinnitus, besides listening to music with headphones, is my computer. This is despite it being in a closet with a feather blanket blocking most of the door, a 480mm rad with four quiet 950 RPM sleeve fans, a 360mm with vardars on the lowest speed my fan controller can manage (and two in push so they're inside the case), a hacked GPU that has a 140mm fan strapped to it, and so on. The overall noise level with the doors mostly closed, across the room, is very low. But, I get terrible persistent tinnitus, including a midrange sound that makes it sound as if something is running when it's not, after using the computer. It lasts for days. I tried adding the extra radiator to turn the vardars way down but that didn't fix the problem. It did lower the overall noise level, along with the GPU mod.

My hypothesis is that something is creating high-frequency sound and that that's what is bothering my hearing the most. However, it may be that the noise from the fans and the pump is steady that is the culprit. I am getting to the point of considering switching to a nearly fanless build with Intel's overpriced Broadwell C, after putting so much into my watercooling. The Broadwell beats the FX in most everything but with a wattage of around 60 when the CPU is maxed (not including the GPU). I loathe giving Intel a cent because of their variety of anti-consumer tactics*, but the 8370E at stock is rather slow and the VRMs need more airflow than those for Z97.

* a short list:

1) No proper thermal transfer because of cruddy polymer TIM, a decision that incentivizes people to destroy their chips with delidding.








2) Asking an extra $100 for hyperthreading.








3) Selling the expensive "E" models without the current cores (e.g. Broadwell E should never be released).








4) Not putting EDRAM with Skylake so the "revolutionary" 6700K gets beaten by a lower power lower clocked Broadwell in most games.








5) Providing just a tiny 16 PCI-E lanes with Z97. Board makers were asking _hundreds of dollars_ for these boards.









I suppose I might just drop the 8370E to stock and see if I can undervolt a bit and wait for Summit Ridge. I have a quiet air cooler with wide fins I can pair it with. Boring, low power, and slow. But, at least it won't cost money. I'd invest in a passive watercooling setup but the only stuff on the market is aluminum. And, even then, it could be the pump making the noise that's bothering me for all I know. It's probably the vardars and the PSU, though.

I'd like to find a way to run the Fury Nano semi-passively (very low fan speed) but I think I'll wait for 14/16nm to upgrade my GPU since 4 GB of VRAM is on the small side for the future.

People mentioned having the computer in a different room but the problem is my cat. I don't want to damage her hearing and she goes to every room. If something high-frequency causes me this much trouble in such a short amount of time I don't want to create a cat with tinnitus. And the only other room is my spouse's and it would be inconvenient due to the timing of naps and sleep. I'm more of the night owl.


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Again people have claimed this for a while, but never can show proof, and the ones that do, show the opposite is true


Claimed what? I made several claims. I didn't do extensive testing but Cinebench single thread scores were identical for "one core per module" at 5 GHz as for fully-enabled at 5 GHz. The multithreaded score was awful. The Prime power usage was lower. The VRM temp was lower. However, the voltage required to get to 5 GHz was disappointingly high.

So, the drawbacks seem to be tanked multithread performance and not much voltage savings in exchange for reduced heat production that might give one a higher overclock on moderate-quality hardware (or with very low fan speeds even with a custom loop) which could result in improved performance for single-thread workloads.

I would like to have a board that doesn't have odd throttling issues to test more, though. Cinebench is also probably not an ideal test because it's, to my knowledge, very FP heavy. The single-threaded performance of an integer-heavy benchmark may make the "one core per module" setting look rather worthless.


----------



## Mega Man

more words with no proof, and if you try and show hwmonitor or any other monitoring program showing "vrm wattage" ima laugh " less power, why because i says sos."
at the very least i need to see real numbers from either killawatt meter or ups, and i mean the very least to believe such claims
it is more, "trust me i am an engineer" talk


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> more words with no proof, and if you try and show hwmonitor or any other monitoring program showing "vrm wattage" ima laugh " less power, why because i says sos."
> at the very least i need to see real numbers from either killawatt meter or ups, and i mean the very least to believe such claims
> it is more, "trust me i am an engineer" talk


Why don't you prove what you're saying? I see more words and no proof.









When I have the tinnitus situation under control I'll post the screenshots I took. As for special meters that's not going to happen.


----------



## Mega Man

i dont need to,

look through the threads, they are already there, as usual more claims of amazing results with no proof to back it up

as for special meters, dont make me laugh, it is well known and documented that software sensors are inaccurate

"look i gots 5terraherz !!!!! ona 212 ! 100% stable "


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> "look i gots 5terraherz !!!!! ona 212 ! 100% stable "


Did you? Looks like we should start a new thread....the 5thz - 212 -Prime stable club...I'd join just for the LOLs....


----------



## Mike The Owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The weird thing is that the only thing that really aggravates my tinnitus, besides listening to music with headphones, is my computer. This is despite it being in a closet with a feather blanket blocking most of the door, a 480mm rad with four quiet 950 RPM sleeve fans, a 360mm with vardars on the lowest speed my fan controller can manage (and two in push so they're inside the case), a hacked GPU that has a 140mm fan strapped to it, and so on. The overall noise level with the doors mostly closed, across the room, is very low. But, I get terrible persistent tinnitus, including a midrange sound that makes it sound as if something is running when it's not, after using the computer. It lasts for days. I tried adding the extra radiator to turn the vardars way down but that didn't fix the problem. It did lower the overall noise level, along with the GPU mod.
> 
> My hypothesis is that something is creating high-frequency sound and that that's what is bothering my hearing the most. However, it may be that the noise from the fans and the pump is steady that is the culprit. I am getting to the point of considering switching to a nearly fanless build with Intel's overpriced Broadwell C, after putting so much into my watercooling. The Broadwell beats the FX in most everything but with a wattage of around 60 when the CPU is maxed (not including the GPU). I loathe giving Intel a cent because of their variety of anti-consumer tactics*, but the 8370E at stock is rather slow and the VRMs need more airflow than those for Z97.
> 
> * a short list:
> 
> 1) No proper thermal transfer because of cruddy polymer TIM, a decision that incentivizes people to destroy their chips with delidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Asking an extra $100 for hyperthreading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Selling the expensive "E" models without the current cores (e.g. Broadwell E should never be released).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Not putting EDRAM with Skylake so the "revolutionary" 6700K gets beaten by a lower power lower clocked Broadwell in most games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Providing just a tiny 16 PCI-E lanes with Z97. Board makers were asking _hundreds of dollars_ for these boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I might just drop the 8370E to stock and see if I can undervolt a bit and wait for Summit Ridge. I have a quiet air cooler with wide fins I can pair it with. Boring, low power, and slow. But, at least it won't cost money. I'd invest in a passive watercooling setup but the only stuff on the market is aluminum. And, even then, it could be the pump making the noise that's bothering me for all I know. It's probably the vardars and the PSU, though.
> 
> I'd like to find a way to run the Fury Nano semi-passively (very low fan speed) but I think I'll wait for 14/16nm to upgrade my GPU since 4 GB of VRAM is on the small side for the future.
> 
> People mentioned having the computer in a different room but the problem is my cat. I don't want to damage her hearing and she goes to every room. If something high-frequency causes me this much trouble in such a short amount of time I don't want to create a cat with tinnitus. And the only other room is my spouse's and it would be inconvenient due to the timing of naps and sleep. I'm more of the night owl.


Could be your PSU that's causing your tinnitus.. I had a problem with high frequency noise from one of my cheapo 750 watt PSUs that would stay with me for days..solved it by blowing it up running Prime and got a new one with no noise....


----------



## reaver83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reaver83*
> 
> Thats funny, my brother got one, he just misplaced it. Thats fine, got ahold of him today and he made a ISO of it and saved it to his Storage Drive. The disc was to install AMD FX's Version of Chill Control VI v6.1.0, and the updated silabs USB Bootloader. I got Antec Chill Control working just fine on this computer for now, it just reads that the Firmware for the USB bootloader is newer than the Software can read, which makes updating it impossible. No worries to me, since it is running all functions of the cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea , again I call bs. There is no software like this for the oem aire cooler unless you are talking about amd overdrive that I have ever seen or heard of. Now if you mean some crappy aio software I can see that being true
Click to expand...

Sorry if I wasn't clear, This was for the Liquid cooler that came with the box FX-8150 and Liquid Cooler Combo back in 2012. it has software that comes with Disc with a bootloader program to control the fans for the cooler, since they plug into it, not the Mobo. Almost all Closed loop coolers do, unless they plug directly to the Mobo (Antec Khuler 620 does for instance) the rest of the LIQUID CLOSED LOOP COOLERS come with programing to control fan speeds. This is Antec's version of Chill Control.


----------



## reaver83

Also, just so you can see what I'm talking about... this:



This is the product page that is currently no longer availible from newegg


----------



## Mega Man

Ah I see, sorry


----------



## chrisjames61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The advantage is that it's easier to manage the heat load of a higher clock. For people with moderate cooling and moderately capable boards it may help them with MMOs and other single-threaded apps. But, for multithreading it tanks the performance.
> 
> The voltage required isn't dramatically lower than with the whole chip enabled in my experience but the heat output is significantly lower. Since my board (UD3P 2.0) has a throttling issue and forces one to use BCLK to get past 4.4, though, YMMV.


The difference in his post is that he somehow is getting "better performance" disabling three of his six cores. That makes no sense whatsoever. He should just buy a single core Sempron and take it to the logical limit!


----------



## Mega Man

it isnt worth trying anymore chris

he wants us to prove a negative, when the burden of proof is on him, he just doesnt like it because he knows he cant


----------



## superstition222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> it isnt worth trying anymore chris
> 
> he wants us to prove a negative, when the burden of proof is on him, he just doesnt like it because he knows he cant


Are you talking about me? If so, if you want to be demanding then you can also produce your evidence. The burden of proof is on the person making strident demands and acting like he knows everything.

In the club thread you accused people of posting "misinformation" and included The Stilt in your list of people whose posts you had issues with. But, instead of proving your case against his post you just offered anecdotal evidence like what some overclocking guides say. That's not hard evidence.

If you're going to entertain yourself by calling people out then you can do more than just call them out and argue with their posts. You can produce hard evidence.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superstition222*
> 
> The advantage is that it's easier to manage the heat load of a higher clock. For people with moderate cooling and moderately capable boards it may help them with MMOs and other single-threaded apps. But, for multithreading it tanks the performance.
> 
> The voltage required isn't dramatically lower than with the whole chip enabled in my experience but the heat output is significantly lower. Since my board (UD3P 2.0) has a throttling issue and forces one to use BCLK to get past 4.4, though, YMMV.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Yea , again I call bs. There is no software like this for the oem aire cooler unless you are talking about amd overdrive that I have ever seen or heard of. Now if you mean some crappy aio software I can see that being true
> Again people have claimed this for a while, but never can show proof, and the ones that do, show the opposite is true


I would like to present you guys this excel sheet, i made a long time ago. Put A LOT of hours into adjusting testing and noting things down.
To trim down the time needed to make this chart, the heat tests where mostly only 10 ITB and 30 min prime, especially in the 'inbetween' numbers.

AMDfx8150_v2.xlsx 25k .xlsx file


i DID notice a rather LARGE difference in voltage needed to run stable.
Testing was done on _Sabertooth 990 FX rev. 1_ with an _AMD FX-8150
_
i will highlight here:

3600 mhz, 8 core -> *1,156* volts (so 4 modules)
3600 mhz, 6 core -> *1,125* volts (3 modules)
3600 mhz, 4 core -> *1,075* volts (2 modules)
3600 mhz, 2 core -> *1,075* volts (1 Module)
--> do notice low difference between 2 VS 1 module.

4500 mhz, 8 core -> *1,44375* volts
45*60* mhz, 8 core -> *1,38125* volts
4500 mhz, 4 core -> *1,325* volts
4500 mhz, 2 core -> *1,29375* volts
--> difference of a whopping 0,15v

For temps comparison we must do with these numbers.
4300 mhz, 8 core --> *68 °C* using 1,368v
4300 mhz, 6 core --> *62 °C* using 1,3125v
4*2*00 mhz, 4 core --> *47,5 °C* using 1,212875v
4*2*00 mhz, 2 core --> *40 °C* using 1,2v
--> difference of about 25 °C and 0,16v.

These temps where PRE-WC and with STOCK HS.
To bad i lost some 'in-between' notes and my laziness made me not write down every measurement at the time...

I didn't tested and compared speeds higher than 4600 with disabling modules,
because i found that running only 1 module was just ******ed for my normal day to day use of this PC (-and I was going to WC).

*Also this*: i did do a quick test last summer with a watt-meter and the difference between 8-6-4-2 was just stupid low. In best a few watts per disabled module. I was very disappointing. If you REALLY don't believe this. Go buy a meter, just a few bucks, or i could retest this and attach some pics. Would rather like if you guys pick the first option


----------



## superstition222

I only tested at high clocks (4.7 to 5.3) which could explain why voltage difference was smaller but heat output was significant.

However, as I mentioned, my board has odd throttling issues which mucks things up in general.

Additionally, the 8320E and 8370E are lower leakage parts than your chip I'll bet.

It is nice to see evidence, though, that shows a heat reduction and a voltage reduction.


----------



## Brohem0th

Hey guys, I personally own a 4790k, but I'm overclocking an FX 6200 for a friend of mine. I've read some guides and gotten the gist of it, just wondering if 4.8Ghz/1.525v looks okay. From what I had read, max safe voltage is 1.55v and max safe temp is 65c, and it's currently topping out at 64c running Prime95 27.7, and 62c doing handbrake encodes.

Checked his VRM and capacitor temps on his board with an infrared thermometer, everything was at or under 65c as well. Did I dun good?


----------



## The Sandman

Just to verify, the 64c you mentioned is the Core temp correct?
Hows the Socket temp holding out?

It's never hurts to add active cooling for the VRMs and CPU Socket if you haven't already. Thinking heat soak?

Overall I'd say yes, a 1GHz OC @ 1.525 is fine but does depend on how those temps hold out.


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> Hey guys, I personally own a 4790k, but I'm overclocking an FX 6200 for a friend of mine. I've read some guides and gotten the gist of it, just wondering if 4.8Ghz/1.525v looks okay. From what I had read, max safe voltage is 1.55v and max safe temp is 65c, and it's currently topping out at 64c running Prime95 27.7, and 62c doing handbrake encodes.
> 
> Checked his VRM and capacitor temps on his board with an infrared thermometer, everything was at or under 65c as well. Did I dun good?


Maximum core and socket temperatures are 70C, not 65. You've done a good job.


----------



## Brohem0th

Socket temp was also below 70c. Infrared thermometers are pretty awesome tools, super duper recommend picking one up.

This was with a Hyper 212 on his chip in a Crosshair V Formula motherboard.


----------



## Wandering Nomad

I have two boards running secondary systems with FX Cpus - i have an 8350 and a 6300 on a ASUS M5a97 Evo and a M5a99FX Pro - they will both run at 4,7GHz on Air with voltage around 1.404V - i have them running at 4.56Ghz for everyday stability and run Phenom MSR tweaker which still kinda works to undevolt the lower power states - i run 2000Mhz and 3600Mhz and 4560Mhz power states - just the 3 - with 1.05V 1.22V and 1.404V respectively - the boards are rock solid - have loads of features, reboot after a bad overclock - bios flashback etc - and overall they make for a very reliable PC that arent far off 4770K performance when overclocked. I have a X370 Ryzen now and so many good features from the FX boards are not as good and the RAM timings have got silly complicated - I like the FX and have run them for years overclocked - both the boards and the CPUS have held up - i even have a phenom X6 1090T that still works but has 6 pins missing - trick to bodge the socket with that many pins, 1 pin missing can work with a bodge easy enough though.


----------



## diggiddi

cool


----------

